# The One NON-DIMS RELATED Thing Annoying You Most Right Now Part Trois.



## Carrie

Anyone making thinly veiled and/or passive aggressive comments about other Dims posters in this thread will be lined up by me and unceremoniously pantsed. I might even point at your underwear and laugh, if they're goofy. If they're not goofy, I will point and ask you where you got them. 



Speaking of which, it still annoys me to this day that I never had Wonder Woman underoos as a child.


----------



## Blackjack

My modem is ticking me off, since the connection at its fastest tonight is 1/3 of what it usually does.


----------



## Carrie

Whatcha downloading, Beej? :batting:


----------



## Blackjack

Carrie said:


> Whatcha downloading, Beej? :batting:



At this speed? Trying to download anything is about as quick as trying to suck you through a straw.

As in, get you through a straw. Not as in... well, my mind is too frustrated to think of just what sort of sexual act that would entail right now, but I know that the rest of you will come up with something.


----------



## lemonadebrigade

I'm not too thrilled that it's 4.40 in the morning and I'm still wide awake.


----------



## Carrie

Blackjack said:


> At this speed? Trying to download anything is about as quick as trying to suck you through a straw.
> 
> As in, get you through a straw. Not as in... well, my mind is too frustrated to think of just what sort of sexual act that would entail right now, but I know that the rest of you will come up with something.


I -- I'm rendered speechless. 



lemonadebrigade said:


> I'm not too thrilled that it's 4.40 in the morning and I'm still wide awake.


Ick. Hope you manage to catch a few winks. 

(love your name, btw!)


----------



## Blackjack

Carrie said:


> I -- I'm rendered speechless.



If you're shocked at how dirty-minded a 22-year-old guy can be, then perhaps it's time to start looking into convalescence homes.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'm annoyed that I am in a good place inside......but still struggle to move on from anger for what I have done to myself all this time.


----------



## Carrie

7 posts in and already a little snarly; that's got to be some kind of record. 

Consider yourself pantsed, Beej.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Carrie said:


> 7 posts in and already a little snarly; that's got to be some kind of record.
> 
> Consider yourself pantsed, Beej.



Does that mean you're going to spank him? 



Can I watch if it does? :batting:


----------



## lemonadebrigade

Carrie said:


> Ick. Hope you manage to catch a few winks.
> 
> (love your name, btw!)



Ha, thanks. 

I'm seriously considering doing some housework to tire myself out, that's how desperate I am.


----------



## cinnamitch

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does that mean you're going to spank him?
> 
> 
> 
> Can I watch if it does? :batting:




_Setting up chairs and beverages, with a few finger foods to nibble on.._


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lemonadebrigade said:


> Ha, thanks.
> 
> I'm seriously considering doing some housework to tire myself out, that's how desperate I am.




Stop interrupting the spanking talk Missy


----------



## lemonadebrigade

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Stop interrupting the spanking talk Missy



I do apologise, please continue.


----------



## CleverBomb

...car, I also have one of the smallest Vista laptops.
(yep, new toy --a Sony Vaio P). Quite nifty. But the size is the issue...

I can't find a case for it! The ones for the standard "netbook" laptops such as the Eee900 series and Acer Aspire One, are square-ish, and the Vaio P is wide and short (mostly-full width keyboard, no mousepad, wide-screen).

The closest I could find was a GPS case, and it's not quite right for it. 

But darn is it ever nifty! 

-Rusty
(Drank the Sony Kool-Aid. It's nice in my little world...)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CleverBomb said:


> ...car, I also have one of the smallest Vista laptops.
> (yep, new toy --a Sony Vaio P). Quite nifty. But the size is the issue...
> 
> I can't find a case for it! The ones for the standard "netbook" laptops such as the Eee900 series and Acer Aspire One, are square-ish, and the Vaio P is wide and short (mostly-full width keyboard, no mousepad, wide-screen).
> 
> The closest I could find was a GPS case, and it's not quite right for it.
> 
> But darn is it ever nifty!
> 
> -Rusty
> (Drank the Sony Kool-Aid. It's nice in my little world...)



Does all this mean you want a spanking, too, Rusty? :batting:


----------



## mszwebs

Blackjack said:


> If you're shocked at how dirty-minded a 22-year-old guy can be, then perhaps it's time to start looking into convalescence homes.



I'm annoyed that Beej isn't trying to suck ME through a straw.

I think.

Yeah.


----------



## mossystate

Green is annoying me.




the color


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mszwebs said:


> I'm annoyed that Beej isn't trying to suck ME through a straw.
> 
> I think.
> 
> Yeah.




Oh now I KNOW he deserves a good bum whacking indeed!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mossystate said:


> Green is annoying me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the color



Is that the color of whatever it is you're looking for in your nose?


----------



## Blackjack

We just ran out of oil.

We'll have no heat for the next... probably about 9 hours.

It's supposed to be a nice, toasty 25 degrees out.

Woo.


----------



## mossystate

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Is that the color of whatever it is you're looking for in your nose?



Stop hating on my choice of avatar!!!




and...here...you look


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Blackjack said:


> We just ran out of oil.
> 
> We'll have no heat for the next... probably about 9 hours.
> 
> It's supposed to be a nice, toasty 25 degrees out.
> 
> Woo.



At least your buns are going to be warm.......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mossystate said:


> Stop hating on my choice of avatar!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and...here...you look




You want me to look at it? So open your mouth......


----------



## mossystate

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You want me to look at it? So open your mouth......



*L*

Ok, you get the next one...straight from the source!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mossystate said:


> *L*
> 
> Ok, you get the next one...straight from the source!




Sure you can resist giving one up?


----------



## mossystate

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Sure you can resist giving one up?



For you?...I shall dig like I have never dug!!!!

Just give it a good home...ok?


:wubu:


----------



## CleverBomb

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does all this mean you want a spanking, too, Rusty? :batting:


Not particularly, no -- but if you're offering, I appreciate the spirit in which the offer was made 

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CleverBomb said:


> Not particularly, no -- but if you're offering, I appreciate the spirit in which the offer was made
> 
> -Rusty



If you don't want a spanking, will you at least take Monique's generous nose offering?


----------



## CleverBomb

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> If you don't want a spanking, will you at least take Monique's generous nose offering?


well, i dote nose about that... 
i hab enuf areddy. 
danks doh.

-Rusty
(talking in code) ...and flu
(ok, I'm not really sick but the joke doesn't work otherwise.)


----------



## Santaclear

mossystate said:


> Stop hating on my choice of avatar!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and...here...you look



This reminds me, Mossy, whatever happened to the woman who used to post here, NosepickerBBW? 
_*hopes she's doing well*_


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Sure you can resist giving one up?





mossystate said:


> For you?...I shall dig like I have never dug!!!!
> 
> Just give it a good home...ok?
> 
> 
> :wubu:



I think Mossy might have gotten a special message from this girl, remember her? 

View attachment stir06[1].jpg


----------



## SamanthaNY

oh.
so.
sick.
.

feels like my skin is on fiyah.
cannot sleep.


----------



## Catkin

One of my best friends won't loan me his keys when I go out later...I lost mine (for the first time ever, about 2 weeks ago) and he says he doesn't trust me


----------



## CleverBomb

SamanthaNY said:


> oh.
> so.
> sick.
> .
> 
> feels like my skin is on fiyah.
> cannot sleep.


Get well soon, ok? Please?

-Rusty


----------



## That1BigGirl

I am annoyed that CB ALWAYS has the cool crap-- but I'm only annoyed because I don't have all the cool crap. *sigh*

Oh, if you've not found a case... Maybe this would work? Here is one with an accessory case... a little cheaper too. Right here.



CleverBomb said:


> ...car, I also have one of the smallest Vista laptops.
> (yep, new toy --a Sony Vaio P). Quite nifty. But the size is the issue...
> 
> I can't find a case for it! The ones for the standard "netbook" laptops such as the Eee900 series and Acer Aspire One, are square-ish, and the Vaio P is wide and short (mostly-full width keyboard, no mousepad, wide-screen).
> 
> The closest I could find was a GPS case, and it's not quite right for it.
> 
> But darn is it ever nifty!
> 
> -Rusty
> (Drank the Sony Kool-Aid. It's nice in my little world...)


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Carrie said:


> Anyone making thinly veiled and/or passive aggressive comments about other Dims posters in this thread will be lined up by me and unceremoniously pantsed.



OK, I guess this is sort of Dims related, but I'm annoyed that I won't get to see you pants anyone unceremoniously. Perhaps I can dare to dream that someday I will get to see you pants someone ceremoniously? 


I am annoyed that I don't know the proper ceremony for pantsing someone.


----------



## mossystate

I woke up sounding like I smoke 4 packs a day. Along with every joint aching, and sharp pains attacking my head...I feel like a million dollars.......Monopoly money. I guess I will be missing the red carpet this evening. Damn.


----------



## CleverBomb

That1BigGirl said:


> I am annoyed that CB ALWAYS has the cool crap-- but I'm only annoyed because I don't have all the cool crap. *sigh*
> 
> Oh, if you've not found a case... Maybe this would work? Here is one with an accessory case... a little cheaper too. Right here.


One of those might well do it - thanks!

I'm trying to find something that both doesn't look iike a laptop case (discretion is the better part of not getting mugged) and doesn't look like a purse (yes, I'm secure enough to drive a Smart car, but I'm trying not to push the issue!)

And as far as cool toys go, you can get 90% of the coolness (or at least utility) for less than half the price from a netbook such as the Asus EeePC series or Acer Aspire One. (Avoid the EeePC without the Atom processor, they have performance issues. I have one, and it annoyed me from time to time.)

-Rusty


----------



## Paquito

I'm annoyed that I don't have the attention span to read some threads here. All I see is a big block of text, and my mind says Hell No, go play a Lounge game.

The threads really look important and stimulating, but I can't seem to make it past one post before my mind explodes.


----------



## That1BigGirl

CleverBomb said:


> One of those might well do it - thanks! ......
> -Rusty




Welcome, hope you find a "non-girly" one.  And I have an Acer currently I've been rather happy with (Aspire 9500- WIDE SCREEN hehehe) so I'd buy one again, nice to know what to avoid though. 

Oh.. if worse comes to worse you could wrap it in duct tape.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

free2beme04 said:


> I'm annoyed that I don't have the attention span to read some threads here. All I see is a big block of text, and my mind says Hell No, go play a Lounge game.
> 
> The threads really look important and stimulating, but I can't seem to make it past one post before my mind explodes.



I have to confess that I don't always read all the posts within a thread myself all the time. If it's a REALLY LONG post and it's not really a subject I'm THAT into, then I browse and look for things of interest. Certain posters....I'm more likely to read them than others....OR...if that long post catches me in it's first paragraph, then I read on. 

There are certain posters that I tend just to skim or skip over parts of their posts because they are usually soooo long.....and I don't do it to be rude. I'm just childish with a short attention span and want to make sexual innuendos instead of getting down to serious talk...forgive me? :blush:


----------



## Blackjack

Was supposed to go see _Slumdog Millionaire _at 4. Those plans went out the window.

I wanted to see it _so fucking badly _today, too.


----------



## Cors

I really, really, really want to watch _Confessions of a Shopaholic_ but the people around me have either watched it already or are just not interested. Even if it is my treat, with plenty of popcorn and candy thrown in. >;(


----------



## alan_koenig

the fact that heath ledger is just going to be given the oscar tonight because of his death and not his actual performance.
he was good as the joker, yeah....but would he have been even considered for a nomination if he had've lived?
philip seymour hoffman is twenty times better in "doubt" than ledger was as the joker (which, honestly, was a pastiche of jack nicholson's joker)

that's my oscar rant.


----------



## MsXXLBombshell

One i am annoyed with is I tried writing this before and it dissapeared into netland.


Two I am annoyed at guys who use me to get to my friend, yes she is amazing both physically and personally (even if a bit crazy) but she is a goth goddess big time and it intimidates guys and so they look for the least intimidating way to get close to her.... enter the fat friend.
I dont know if it is just that I never noticed it before or if since I broke up with my last BF Brandy and I are out more but I am serious it happens every week.
Some guy approaches me and starts talking or worse flirting right up til they say "SO who is your friend there?" then when they meet her it is all "Oh are you still there I did not notice."
If Brandy notices she gets mad usually but I dont like to point it out cause it makes me sound like a jealous friend and I am not mad at her but the guys. Sometimes she even likes the guy and then I get to be around while the guy who started out flirting with me fawns over my best friend

I also hate that I care, I hate that it is bothering me but lately I have felt invisible to guys in real life unless they want to get close to one of my friends.


----------



## Blackjack

If he gets the Oscar it's not going to be on account of his death, but rather because his performance is utterly fucking outstanding. I'm a major movie buff, I've watched incredible performances, and it's pretty rare that I'm sucked into watching a character so quickly and so completely. At the end of it when I first saw it, I remember thinking, "goddam that was amazing, I can't wait to see him in the next one." At which point I remembered that he was dead and wouldn't be back, after I was convinced that his was one of the best performances I've seen in a while. If he had lived and hadn't gotten a nomination, I'd be pissed.

To say that it's a "pastiche" of Nicholson's performance is... well, damned foolish. Although there is obviously influence, Ledger's Joker is far, far darker (as is the whole film), and much better. It could also be argued that Nicholson's performance- which you seem to think of fairly highly- is itself a pastiche of Ceasar Romero's.

The only real competition I see for him this year is from Downey Jr., believe it or not; which would be a long-overdue award to the comedy genre (which Goodman should have gotten for _The Big Lebowski_).


----------



## mossystate

Beyonce...with her friggin ' superglued hands to her hips ' posing. The always vacant look on her face, coupled with the hip check/self molestation....ack.


----------



## Carrie

Dr. P Marshall said:


> OK, I guess this is sort of Dims related, but I'm annoyed that I won't get to see you pants anyone unceremoniously. Perhaps I can dare to dream that someday I will get to see you pants someone ceremoniously?
> 
> 
> I am annoyed that I don't know the proper ceremony for pantsing someone.


Well, missy, prepare to be schooled firsthand on the pantsing phenomenon, because you just complained about something Dims-related in this thread. Hope you're wearing your best undies. 

I don't know the ceremony, either, though, so it'll be more of a casual thing. :blush:


----------



## Shosh

Blackjack said:


> If he gets the Oscar it's not going to be on account of his death, but rather because his performance is utterly fucking outstanding. I'm a major movie buff, I've watched incredible performances, and it's pretty rare that I'm sucked into watching a character so quickly and so completely. At the end of it when I first saw it, I remember thinking, "goddam that was amazing, I can't wait to see him in the next one." At which point I remembered that he was dead and wouldn't be back, after I was convinced that his was one of the best performances I've seen in a while. If he had lived and hadn't gotten a nomination, I'd be pissed.
> 
> To say that it's a "pastiche" of Nicholson's performance is... well, damned foolish. Although there is obviously influence, Ledger's Joker is far, far darker (as is the whole film), and much better. It could also be argued that Nicholson's performance- which you seem to think of fairly highly- is itself a pastiche of Ceasar Romero's.
> 
> 
> The only real competition I see for him this year is from Downey Jr., believe it or not; which would be a long-overdue award to the comedy genre (which Goodman should have gotten for _The Big Lebowski_).




Exactly. Thanks BJ.


----------



## CleverBomb

That1BigGirl said:


> Welcome, hope you find a "non-girly" one.  And I have an Acer currently I've been rather happy with (Aspire 9500- WIDE SCREEN hehehe) so I'd buy one again, nice to know what to avoid though.
> 
> Oh.. if worse comes to worse you could wrap it in duct tape.


I could, but... nah.

You seem to have some nifty toys there yourself!

-Rusty


----------



## CleverBomb

MsXXLBombshell said:


> One i am annoyed with is I tried writing this before and it dissapeared into netland.
> 
> 
> Two I am annoyed at guys who use me to get to my friend, yes she is amazing both physically and personally (even if a bit crazy) but she is a goth goddess big time and it intimidates guys and so they look for the least intimidating way to get close to her.... enter the fat friend.
> I dont know if it is just that I never noticed it before or if since I broke up with my last BF Brandy and I are out more but I am serious it happens every week.
> Some guy approaches me and starts talking or worse flirting right up til they say "SO who is your friend there?" then when they meet her it is all "Oh are you still there I did not notice."
> If Brandy notices she gets mad usually but I dont like to point it out cause it makes me sound like a jealous friend and I am not mad at her but the guys. Sometimes she even likes the guy and then I get to be around while the guy who started out flirting with me fawns over my best friend
> 
> I also hate that I care, I hate that it is bothering me but lately I have felt invisible to guys in real life unless they want to get close to one of my friends.


Their loss.

-Rusty


----------



## Mathias

There's NOTHING on tv...


----------



## Cors

My flatmates randomly decided to do a BBQ at my place this afternoon and I missed it because I was snoring away. No leftovers either, grrrr.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mossystate said:


> Beyonce...with her friggin ' superglued hands to her hips ' posing. The always vacant look on her face, coupled with the hip check/self molestation....ack.




I heard on the radio yesterday about how she invests her 80 million dollar fortune.....how exactly is it that she stands again?


----------



## mossystate

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I heard on the radio yesterday about how she invests her 80 million dollar fortune.....how exactly is it that she stands again?




Like a constipated Barbie doll....that's how. If she were dirt poor, I would say the same. Any other questions?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mossystate said:


> Like a constipated Barbie doll....that's how. If she were dirt poor, I would say the same. Any other questions?



I'm dirt poor...and stand like a well fed and quite regular barbie doll.....not much left to ask about, is there?


----------



## mossystate

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm dirt poor...and stand like a well fed and quite regular barbie doll.....not much left to ask about, is there?



Ain't never seen you posing like that. Are you holding out on us? Come on, Greenie. Get thee to the nekkid thread!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mossystate said:


> Ain't never seen you posing like that. Are you holding out on us? Come on, Greenie. Get thee to the nekkid thread!!



Showing my regularity in the nekkid thread....it probably just isn't sexy :blush:

and I'm already quite the regular there already, thank you very much


----------



## CleverBomb

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Showing my regularity in the nekkid thread....it probably just isn't sexy :blush:
> 
> and I'm already quite the regular there already, thank you very much


No no no -- thank YOU very much! 

-Rusty


----------



## Sugar

Cors said:


> I really, really, really want to watch _Confessions of a Shopaholic_ but the people around me have either watched it already or are just not interested. Even if it is my treat, with plenty of popcorn and candy thrown in. >;(



I'd totally go, no popcorn or candy needed. What's wrong with people!?

My annoyance...RA flair up. I'm tired of walking like Frankenstein's monster randomly.


----------



## MsXXLBombshell

Lucky said:


> I'd totally go, no popcorn or candy needed. What's wrong with people!?
> 
> My annoyance...RA flair up. I'm tired of walking like Frankenstein's monster randomly.



I walk like an 80 year old with one shorter leg so I understand


----------



## CAMellie

One of my doctors decided to cancel all his appointments for the next 2 weeks (without warning), and now I can't be seen until April!


----------



## Mathias

Those "Best dressed/Worst dressed" lists. What matters is that the celebrities think they look good. Who cares what anyone else thinks?


----------



## Weeze

The fact that I keep doing/saying dumb stuff today.

Stat class was miserable this morning because of it 

Side note: If anyone knows a good way of remembering when to use Permutations as opposed to Combinations, PLEASE let me know.


----------



## Rowan

krismiss said:


> The fact that I keep doing/saying dumb stuff today.
> 
> Stat class was miserable this morning because of it
> 
> Side note: If anyone knows a good way of remembering when to use Permutations as opposed to Combinations, PLEASE let me know.



I found this...hope it helps 

http://www.mathsisfun.com/combinatorics/combinations-permutations.html


----------



## Just_Jen

im starting to get sick


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

*Rude people are driving me crazy!* I went to the grocery store today and there was an older gentleman opening the door for me and another lady. I turned and thanked the man but the other lady looked at me like I had grown two heads. Not one word of thanks came out of her mouth. It was like she expected him to do it..Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Adamantoise

Just_Jen said:


> im starting to get sick



Oh dear...I hope it's nothing serious,Hon. Here's wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## SamanthaNY

Cell phone plans. There's too many, and it's nearly impossible to wade through all the different packages. I know what phone I want, but I refuse to pay $100 a month for it.


----------



## CAMellie

Having my heart crushed


----------



## SamanthaNY

CAMellie said:


> Having my heart crushed


 Did someone step on you?


----------



## Suze

people who constantly lecture others


----------



## CAMellie

SamanthaNY said:


> Did someone step on you?




Yes...yes someone did


----------



## SamanthaNY

CAMellie said:


> Yes...yes someone did



I saw your other post. I'm sorry . 

*hug*


----------



## Lovelyone

snow, snow and more snow. *sigh.


----------



## Sugar

CAMellie said:


> Yes...yes someone did



Awww honey, I'm sorry. You want I should beat up a cat? (((((hugs not drugs)))))


----------



## HottiMegan

My cold has now turned into a seriously itchy chest phlegm monstrosity.


----------



## Mathias

HottiMegan said:


> My cold has now turned into a seriously itchy chest phlegm monstrosity.



 Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Today I found out my chances of going to the bash have dropped. A lot. 
Now in this phase I have longer days, so less time to get my stuff done in the week too.


----------



## Suze

i just got back from the dentist after removing a wisdom tooth and my gums are bleeding and it wont stop and i can't drink any water for 2 hours and it hurts and all the blood is making me sick and, and...


----------



## bexy

How women can go onto the Maury Povich show and state they are 100000% sure some bloke is the father of their child, only to be proved very very wrong! If you know there is a chance its someone elses, then don't say you are 100000% sure!

Its really annoying me. Its also annoying me that I am watching Maury Povich!


----------



## HottiMegan

lol Bexy. I quit watching because of that. Some of those women go on there and have like 12 guys tested for one kid. Those are some seriously busy women!!


----------



## altered states

Throughout the month of January, tumbleweeds roll lazily across my desk as I prepare the noose and/or the welfare application. Then, suddenly the phone starts ringing and the email starts dinging and I'm busy but the rest of my life begins to completely fall apart.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

susieQ said:


> i just got back from the dentist after removing a wisdom tooth and my gums are bleeding and it wont stop and i can't drink any water for 2 hours and it hurts and all the blood is making me sick and, and...



one word: COLD

Cold things are supposed to help the sutures and stop the bleeding...so when you do intake something, make it cold for the first 36 hours. And don't drink from a straw because the suction can pull on the wound site...

Also, if you keep bleeding like that, call the Dr back.....my daughter had hers out a year ago and didn't have problems like that :blink:


----------



## Suze

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> one word: COLD
> 
> Cold things are supposed to help the sutures and stop the bleeding...so when you do intake something, make it cold for the first 36 hours. And don't drink from a straw because the suction can pull on the wound site...
> 
> Also, if you keep bleeding like that, call the Dr back.....my daughter had hers out a year ago and didn't have problems like that :blink:


i think i'm still bleeding (i taste the yucky blood stuff in my mouth).
+ i'm cold sweating and it hurts a lot. 
i didn't have any problems when i removed the other tooth. just a little sore for a couple of hours and then done with it...so wtf :'( 

thanks for the tips!
i'll call the dentist dude back tomorrow if it gets any worse.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

susieQ said:


> i think i'm still bleeding (i taste the yucky blood stuff in my mouth).
> + i'm cold sweating and it hurts a lot.
> i didn't have any problems when i removed the other tooth. just a little sore for a couple of hours and then done with it...so wtf :'(
> 
> thanks for the tips!
> i'll call the dentist dude back tomorrow if it gets any worse.



Do you keep changing the gauze, by chance? Let it sit in place for a while so platelets can form and the wounds seal up. 

The oral surgeon didn't give you pain killers? Did he give you antibiotics? 
You can take 3-4 ibuprofen at one time and it's like the prescription strength. 
3 pills = 600 Mg 4 pills = 800

600 mg helped me with my pain after having a c-section. The dentists where I work recommend the 3-4 pill doses of ibuprofen (Motrin if you need a brand name) to people after they do extractions.


----------



## SamanthaNY

cold sweating = concerning

Pain is to be expected, but shouldn't be outrageous. You shouldn't have chills or sweating, unless it's unrelated to the tooth thing. Are you on antibiotics? Check your temperature - if you have a fever and/or unusual pain and/or swelling... call the doctor's service. Don't wait until the morning.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

SamanthaNY said:


> cold sweating = concerning
> 
> Pain is to be expected, but shouldn't be outrageous. You shouldn't have chills or sweating, unless it's unrelated to the tooth thing. Are you on antibiotics? Check your temperature - if you have a fever and/or unusual pain and/or swelling... call the doctor's service. Don't wait until the morning.



I'm with Sam....call him now or go to an ER if you cannot get through.


----------



## Mathias

I'm annoyed with the "audience reaction meter" msnbc has for the Presidential address right now. Not to bring politics into the Lounge, but I don't think it's necessary.


----------



## SamanthaNY

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm with Sam....call him now or go to an ER if you cannot get through.



Yup. Head and neck infections are uber bad, and even the hint of one gets immediate respect.


----------



## Suze

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Do you keep changing the gauze, by chance? Let it sit in place for a while so platelets can form and the wounds seal up.
> 
> The oral surgeon didn't give you pain killers? Did he give you antibiotics?
> You can take 3-4 ibuprofen at one time and it's like the prescription strength.
> 3 pills = 600 Mg 4 pills = 800
> 
> 600 mg helped me with my pain after having a c-section. The dentists where I work recommend the 3-4 pill doses of ibuprofen (Motrin if you need a brand name) to people after they do extractions.


He just gave me 2 "you can get them anywhere"- pills. I have ibuprofen actually, so i'll give it a shot. I'm kinda desperate her and really just want to sleep. 


SamanthaNY said:


> cold sweating = concerning
> 
> Pain is to be expected, but shouldn't be outrageous. You shouldn't have chills or sweating, unless it's unrelated to the tooth thing. Are you on antibiotics? Check your temperature - if you have a fever and/or unusual pain and/or swelling... call the doctor's service. Don't wait until the morning.


I'm not on antibiotics and I don't feel any pain except for the pre-wisdom place (It's late here. can't find the right word atm!)
Not really sure if i should wait til' tomorrow or not. It's 4 hours until my regular dentist office opens, so..


Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm with Sam....call him now or go to an ER if you cannot get through.


It's 4 in the morning here, so i don't think he'd appreciate it! But if it do get worse, I'll definitely take action. 

Thanks for your concern, ladies 
(This really sucks!)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

susieQ said:


> He just gave me 2 "you can get them anywhere"- pills. I have ibuprofen actually, so i'll give it a shot. I'm kinda desperate her and really just want to sleep.
> 
> I'm not on antibiotics and I don't feel any pain except for the pre-wisdom place (It's late here. can't find the right word atm!)
> Not really sure if i should wait til' tomorrow or not. It's 4 hours until my regular dentist office opens, so..
> 
> It's 4 in the morning here, so i don't think he'd appreciate it! But if it do get worse, I'll definitely take action.
> 
> Thanks for your concern, ladies
> (This really sucks!)



My daughter's OS gave her prescriptions for antibiotics and pain pills before we left the office......I wonder about horse doctors I hear of other people getting sometimes :doh:


----------



## Suze

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My daughters OS gave her prescriptions for antibiotics and pain pills before we left the office......I wonder about horse doctors I hear of other people getting sometimes :doh:


*is pissed she didn't get stronger meds*

ok, i'll stop with the whinez now but it isn't often i feel _this_ crappy. fo' sho


----------



## SamanthaNY

No antibiotics?? *grumbles about Norwegian dentistry*


----------



## Suze

SamanthaNY said:


> No antibiotics?? *grumbles about Norwegian dentistry*


we're supposed to be kick-ass vikings you know


----------



## SamanthaNY

susieQ said:


> we're supposed to be kick-ass vikings you know



Yeah, ya know why you're kick ass? Pent up anger from TOOTH PAIN, lol.


----------



## Suze

SamanthaNY said:


> Yeah, ya know why you're kick ass? Pent up anger from TOOTH PAIN, lol.


stfu 

....


----------



## SamanthaNY

susieQ said:


> stfu
> 
> ....



Don't worry - you'll be back to pillaging in no time, lol.


----------



## mossystate

Bobby Jindal Gump


----------



## Smushygirl

mossystate said:


> Bobby Jindal Gump



You ain't just whistling Dixie! What a putz!


----------



## Cors

I haven't slept in over a day, have a medical appointment in two hours and seem to have caught some sort of a throat infection. It hurts to swallow food and liquid, so I am hungry and irritable. 

I also hate stubble between waxes.


----------



## HottiMegan

I have a throbbing headache that is exacerbated by every cough i have. And i have a major tickle in my chest so coughing is often. We finally have a break in the rain and it's a beautiful sunny cool day out and I can't go for a walk because of the wheezing and coughing!! wahhhhh


----------



## That1BigGirl

I was supposed to have a date tonight...
I got canceled on and I'm quite annoyed. I know stuff comes up but this has been planned for awhile and the "excuse" isn't a good one in my humble opinion. 

I got my hair cut, made sure to have my cutest skirt/shirt out. I can't even find a friend to go out to a bar or anything with tonight.


----------



## That1BigGirl

HottiMegan said:


> I have a throbbing headache that is exacerbated by every cough i have. And i have a major tickle in my chest so coughing is often. We finally have a break in the rain and it's a beautiful sunny cool day out and I can't go for a walk because of the wheezing and coughing!! wahhhhh



I hope your headache (and cough) goes away!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Robin Williams is going to be performing at my school in April... and I know for a fact I won't have the cash to justify paying for it.


----------



## That1BigGirl

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Robin Williams is going to be performing at my school in April... and I know for a fact I won't have the cash to justify paying for it.



Check your local radio stations- there are at least 2 here giving away tickets for a show of his (in April also) for down here. Sure, you can't count on winning, but it's worth a shot if you can try.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

The thing that is totally annoying me the most right now is that I just got notices that Capital One is raising the interest rates on my credit cards due to the economy!

Yeah, what about my economy Jack? And, they are stating it will be 10% more. My sister who has PERFECT credit just had her rate raised on one of her cards also.

Gee, I guess the bastards aren't getting any of the bailout money, so WE are going to have to pay for this year's holiday party.


----------



## MisticalMisty

That1BigGirl said:


> I was supposed to have a date tonight...
> I got canceled on and I'm quite annoyed. I know stuff comes up but this has been planned for awhile and the "excuse" isn't a good one in my humble opinion.
> 
> I got my hair cut, made sure to have my cutest skirt/shirt out. I can't even find a friend to go out to a bar or anything with tonight.



I'm sorry that happened..but I'm really glad he told you.

Last year...and this is NOT an exaggeration..I was stood up 14 times..LOL

It's sad really, but what's worse is that people have practically zero respect for other people and their time.


----------



## KnottyOne

Just retightened my dreads... and god... my head is throbbing.


----------



## Haunted

KnottyOne said:


> Just retightened my dreads... and god... my head is throbbing.



Out of curiosity what is involved in tightening Dreads ?


----------



## That1BigGirl

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm sorry that happened..but I'm really glad he told you.
> 
> Last year...and this is NOT an exaggeration..I was stood up 14 times..LOL
> 
> It's sad really, but what's worse is that people have practically zero respect for other people and their time.



Wow. I agree, some just don't have any respect for other's time. And yes, at least I found out ahead of time... I've been sitting around waiting for someone to show up and they never did.


----------



## _overture

I need to write 3 minutes of solo string bass music -a sequenza- for monday, with a view to writing 5 minutes by april or so.

I don't have a clue how to write for double bass tbh, yet I volunteered to do it. weyhey! :doh:


----------



## Rowan

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Robin Williams is going to be performing at my school in April... and I know for a fact I won't have the cash to justify paying for it.



He's coming here soon as well and I would LOVE to see him...but I won't pay the $80 it costs


----------



## Rowan

My mom's got some guy allegedly (i say this because he stood her up the last time he was supposed to come down saying that his kids showed up last minute as a surprise for his birthday) coming down from SC to FL for the weekend to see her and I'm pretty much getting kicked out of the apartment for the weekend. I'm okay for Saturday night because it is my future sister in law's bachelorette party and we are all sleeping over at her friend's house, but for Friday night I have no friends or anything, so no place to go. I'd rather not sleep in my car and Sooooo I'm going to be stuck shelling out $80 that id rather not have to in order to get a hotel (i could have gotten one for like 30, but i didnt want to stay on the crackhead side of town.....i wanted a decent room with internet). There is no guarantee this guy is even going to show up for crying out loud. *sigh*


----------



## Sugar

Blockbuster rental service. If I wanted to be misunderstood and parroted by a CSR I could call my credit card company. 

*stabs screen*


----------



## sugar and spice

D_A_Bunny said:


> The thing that is totally annoying me the most right now is that I just got notices that Capital One is raising the interest rates on my credit cards due to the economy!
> 
> Yeah, what about my economy Jack? And, they are stating it will be 10% more. My sister who has PERFECT credit just had her rate raised on one of her cards also.
> 
> Gee, I guess the bastards aren't getting any of the bailout money, so WE are going to have to pay for this year's holiday party.



ME TOO Christine!!! I was so pissed, I have a card I purposely chose for the low interest rate and today we get a notice they have gone up to the default rate which is rediculously higher. I'm glad to see it isn't just me but damn. Well I have news for them I won't be using this card anytime soon, the thieves.


----------



## Lovelyone

It has rained a very calming and peaceful rain all day. The minute I fall asleep, BAM! Lightening! grrr


----------



## Adamantoise

Lovelyone said:


> It has rained a very calming and peaceful rain all day. The minute I fall asleep, BAM! Lightening! grrr



I hate it when things like that happen-just when you think you're on the cusp of peace,and then KA-BOOM! An explosion of noise (for me,it was some jerk in his car playing his stereo _too damned loud_,so I feel your pain,Ms Lovelyone).  Hang in there.


----------



## Rowan

I love the lightning...id have slept harder were it me


----------



## JoyJoy

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Robin Williams is going to be performing at my school in April... and I know for a fact I won't have the cash to justify paying for it.





That1BigGirl said:


> Check your local radio stations- there are at least 2 here giving away tickets for a show of his (in April also) for down here. Sure, you can't count on winning, but it's worth a shot if you can try.





Rowan said:


> He's coming here soon as well and I would LOVE to see him...but I won't pay the $80 it costs



I came on here specifically to whine about this. I HATE being poor at times like this. Tickets are almost sold out here, with only the $110-150 seats remaining. I'd almost sell my car to go to this. Sadly, I need it, so that wouldn't be a good idea.


----------



## Weeze

Other people trying to do my job when i'm not there.... and failing miserably, then I have to come back and pick of the pieces, which is messier and more time consuming than if the job would have been taken care of correctly in the first place.

God, I hate stupid people.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

*stabs all the stoopids in the eye*


----------



## Rowan

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *stabs all the stoopids in the eye*



id be exhausted by the end of the day if i had to do that to people over the phone..about 98% of my customers are stoopid


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rowan said:


> id be exhausted by the end of the day if i had to do that to people over the phone..about 98% of my customers are stoopid




I think the stoopidest ones are those people that hand out phone numbers that cannot be reached......and then get angry when we cancelled their appointment for lack of confirmation......and even stoopider are the ones that say "I never check my messages" like it's a valid reason for not calling back to confirm........:doh:

I could settle for the fine honor/privilege of just stabbing one or two in the eye each day......


----------



## Haunted

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think the stoopidest ones are those people that hand out phone numbers that cannot be reached......and then get angry when we cancelled their appointment for lack of confirmation......and even stoopider are the ones that say "I never check my messages" like it's a valid reason for not calling back to confirm........:doh:
> 
> I could settle for the fine honor/privilege of just stabbing one or two in the eye each day......



Oh i hate this i drove an hour out to an appointment, when i got there noone answered the door when i called the first contact number the person who answered told me i had a wrong number, No answer on the second number. 

about an hour after i left my phone rang someone from the second number calling back when i answered "this is So and So from XYZ", they muttered something and hung up. our office does reminder calls the night before. so both of these people had either spoken too or gotten a message from us. did they mention that they weren't who we where looking for? of course not.


----------



## frankman

Ongoing construction work on my appartment building.


----------



## Tanuki

frankman said:


> Ongoing construction work on my appartment building.



Ditto, Kinda

My neighbors are ripping of the paving from the walls.. lots and LOTS of noise


----------



## That1BigGirl

JoyJoy said:


> I came on here specifically to whine about this. I HATE being poor at times like this. Tickets are almost sold out here, with only the $110-150 seats remaining. I'd almost sell my car to go to this. Sadly, I need it, so that wouldn't be a good idea.



Wow hun! I was checking the ATL one the other day (all seats were open then and the middle priced was 80 bucks) when this was brought up and they had tons left.  Guess it just depends on where you are at. I will not be going either, unless I win some tickets. Shame, I love me some Robin.


----------



## bexy

My tummy hurts.... I rang the midwife who says its ligaments and muscles stretching, and nothing to worry about. But it HURTS!!!! 

Though I do have my next scan on Monday woohoo! More babby piccies!!


----------



## HottiMegan

poor bexy. Ligament pain was worse than cramps for me.. then the sciatica issues! I can't wait to see new pics


----------



## SamanthaNY

Non-Dims crap only, eh? 

Pfft. That's a real shame. 

*stabs inanimate object*


----------



## sugar and spice

I have about had it with my younger sister, she has no tact and she gets off on making me angry and knows exactly how to push the right button with me to do it. Her latest attempt at this is making insulting remarks about me and my husband on her face book page. I guess I should really be mad at myself because I should just ignore her ass and not let it get to me but that is easier said than done sometimes.


----------



## Carrie

SamanthaNY said:


> Non-Dims crap only, eh?
> 
> Pfft. That's a real shame.
> 
> *stabs inanimate object*


I can always count on you to keep a cool head, Sammie.


----------



## SamanthaNY

sugar and spice said:


> I have about had it with my younger sister, she has no tact and she gets off on making me angry and knows exactly how to push the right button with me to do it. Her latest attempt at this is making insulting remarks about me and my husband on her face book page. I guess I should really be mad at myself because I should just ignore her ass and not let it get to me but that is easier said than done sometimes.



How old is this... sister? I hesitate at that moniker, because I don't know what type of sister does that shit. 

And no - you should be mad at her. Really. 



Carrie said:


> I can always count on you to keep a cool head, Sammie.



Yeah, but my throw-pillows are a wreck for it .


----------



## Adamantoise

I overslept and I've been feeling grumpy all day. ******* alarm clock...BAH!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

sugar and spice said:


> I have about had it with my younger sister, she has no tact and she gets off on making me angry and knows exactly how to push the right button with me to do it. Her latest attempt at this is making insulting remarks about me and my husband on her face book page. I guess I should really be mad at myself because I should just ignore her ass and not let it get to me but that is easier said than done sometimes.



Well right now, your sister is annoying me too. That is just wrong. Sending you hugs and the power to tell her to KNOCK IT OFF!


----------



## CAMellie

I'm playing Diablo II on my PC and I seem to be trapped in the desert. How in the hell do I get out? I need Adrian right now. :doh:


----------



## Blackjack

CAMellie said:


> I'm playing Diablo II on my PC and I seem to be trapped in the desert. How in the hell do I get out? I need Adrian right now. :doh:



Turn the map on. That helps immensely.

Or use a Scroll of Town Portal.


----------



## Suze

fuck fuck fuckiddy fuck boys suck


-> drunk calls


----------



## sugar and spice

SamanthaNY said:


> How old is this... sister? I hesitate at that moniker, because I don't know what type of sister does that shit.
> 
> And no - you should be mad at her. Really.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but my throw-pillows are a wreck for it .[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks Samantha, She is 42 so she should be mature enough not to do this kind of crap, I always call her on it but it does no good.


----------



## sugar and spice

D_A_Bunny said:


> Well right now, your sister is annoying me too. That is just wrong. Sending you hugs and the power to tell her to KNOCK IT OFF!




Thanks Christine I need all the hugs and power I can get at the moment.:wubu:


----------



## Rowan

susieQ said:


> fuck fuck fuckiddy fuck boys suck
> 
> 
> -> drunk calls



Id agree with that sentiment!


----------



## CAMellie

Blackjack said:


> Turn the map on. That helps immensely.
> 
> Or use a Scroll of Town Portal.



I keep the map on at all times and have all the waypoints marked out...I just can't get out of the desert now.


----------



## SamanthaNY

sugar and spice said:


> Thanks Samantha, She is 42 so she should be mature enough not to do this kind of crap, I always call her on it but it does no good.



42?! Holy shit. I thought we were talking about someone who was all of 12 years old. 

But 42? And a family member? Riot act time. Then cut your losses. 

I'm sorry this is happening to you. It's not acceptable.


----------



## The Orange Mage

a headache. not a really bad one, but a bad enough one that I don't feel like doing anything too brain-intensive at the moment.


----------



## Suze

Rowan said:


> Id agree with that sentiment!


makes you feel like a tool, you know?

i hate my lyfe *

*but at least my gumz doesn't hurt. yey


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

susieQ said:


> makes you feel like a tool, you know?
> 
> i hate my lyfe *
> 
> *but at least my gumz doesn't hurt. yey



Glad you are feeling better


----------



## Suze

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Glad you are feeling better


daww... you remembered! thanks 
i took an overdose of painkillers and it actually helped


----------



## goofy girl

I'm annoyed that I let people annoy me for no reason other than they speak...or the way they breathe....


----------



## That1BigGirl

goofy girl said:


> *...or the way they breathe...*.



Ditto...10


----------



## QtPatooti

I am annoyed that UPS office is NOT open this morning so I can pick up my package that is sitting there!


----------



## Miss Vickie

Some asshole at my work (and I know who it is -- she's pissed because I called her near-constant tardiness to my boss's attention) decided it would be amusing to steal some random stuff from my locker, and then hide my shoes. She put them in two weird places, one of which is on top of our locker bank so I had to stand on a bench to reach them. I could have cracked my head open.

I really despise immature losers.


----------



## sugar and spice

Oh man I would be so tempted to sink to her level and get some immature revenge. I admire your restraint if you don't superglue her to her chair or something. I'm glad you weren't hurt retrieving your shoes that was uncalled for on her part to put you through all that.


----------



## mimosa

I am not annoyed. But I am sad that my son just left on a trip to Alabama with his father. He will be away for 10 days. I thought I was going to be okay. But I've been crying for the last 3 days. I just can't believe how much I miss him.


----------



## GenericGeek

I'm pissed off that so many people are losing their jobs -- and/or their life savings -- because of the irresponsible behavior of a few.

_*Especially *_when it's because the wealthy bastards at the top of the company made stupid business decisions, and THEY continue to be paid bonuses -- at the very same time thousands of hard-working Americans get "rewarded" with pink slips.

Grrr...


----------



## bmann0413

I still don't know why I feel like I'm a bad friend... and person in general.


----------



## That1BigGirl

mimosa said:


> I am not annoyed. But I am sad that my son just left on a trip to Alabama with his father. He will be away for 10 days. I thought I was going to be okay. But I've been crying for the last 3 days. I just can't believe how much I miss him.



I can't say I know how you feel, but I dread the day something like this happens with my kidlet. *hugs*


----------



## Mishty

All these damn females coming around gave me the cramps!
I'm on some weird cycle now that's not my own, and may have to start becomin' a hermit if this _every three weeks shit _ doesn't stop soon. 

All I want is a snicker bar and a hot water bottle....that's all, sir.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Mishty said:


> All these damn females coming around gave me the cramps!
> I'm on some weird cycle now that's not my own, and may have to start becomin' a hermit if this _every three weeks shit _ doesn't stop soon.
> 
> All I want is a snicker bar and a hot water bottle....that's all, sir.



You just had a baby not long ago....I'm sure it will get back to normal soon.


----------



## That1BigGirl

I can't get the damn macaroni and cheese to stay in the meatloaf when I cut it. Grrr.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

That1BigGirl said:


> I can't get the damn macaroni and cheese to stay in the meatloaf when I cut it. Grrr.



Tossing in some mashed potatoes will help hold it


----------



## Mishty

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You just had a baby not long ago....I'm sure it will get back to normal soon.



Oh lord.
I don't no nuttin bout birthin' no babies!

lol

That was my nephew Tre! 

You thought I had a bebe?
Oh god...I wonder if others did too....christ. :doh:

Now I've gone and done it.


----------



## goofy girl

Apparently every single word out of my mouth tonight is wrong...regardless of who I'm talking to or what we are talking about. I should just give up and go to bed....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Mishty said:


> Oh lord.
> I don't no nuttin bout birthin' no babies!
> 
> lol
> 
> That was my nephew Tre!
> 
> You thought I had a bebe?
> Oh god...I wonder if others did too....christ. :doh:
> 
> Now I've gone and done it.




Lol, I honestly thought you said YOU had the baby- or you called him YOUR baby or something....oh jeez :doh:

I remember being surprised at not knowing you were pregnant


----------



## bexy

I'm annoyed I'm not a witch.....

I really shouldn't watch The Craft, makes me wanna be magic sooo bad!


----------



## Rowan

The guy who was supposed to come down to see my mom from SC didnt. She sat up all night worried about him, didnt hear anything. I happened to google him after I woke up in the hotel. Called the number and a woman answered and I asked from him. He answered the phone and I asked if it was the person who knew my mom and he said yes. Later she talked to him and he says I had no right calling that number and she should have.

So...he's a fucking lying POS douchebag...yet another. And my mother wonders why I don't trust people and don't like her men. Gah


----------



## That1BigGirl

Rowan said:


> The guy who was supposed to come down to see my mom from SC didnt. She sat up all night worried about him, didnt hear anything. I happened to google him after I woke up in the hotel. Called the number and a woman answered and I asked from him. He answered the phone and I asked if it was the person who knew my mom and he said yes. Later she talked to him and he says I had no right calling that number and she should have.
> 
> So...he's a fucking lying POS douchebag...yet another. And my mother wonders why I don't trust people and don't like her men. Gah



Ahh Man. In some ways I feel bad for your mom. However he is DEFINITELY a douche nozzle. (It's worse than a douche bag).


----------



## MisticalMisty

Stupid wallflowers from bath and body. I just spent 20 minutes and almost broke my wrist trying to take off the damn cap.

Stupid bath and body people who screw lids on too tight..DAMN THEM..DAAAAAMMMNN THEEMMMM


----------



## Rowan

That1BigGirl said:


> Ahh Man. In some ways I feel bad for your mom. However he is DEFINITELY a douche nozzle. (It's worse than a douche bag).



what's worse is that he had her convinced he loved her...I told her she shouldnt trust that because they havent known one another that long. Then after all of this...the bastard called her and said he broke the transmission in his truck and asked her to call the tow company for her....WTF? He should call his wife for that shit!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rowan said:


> what's worse is that he had her convinced he loved her...I told her she shouldnt trust that because they havent known one another that long. Then after all of this...the bastard called her and said he broke the transmission in his truck and asked her to call the tow company for her....WTF? He should call his wife for that shit!



Lol, he 

1. Didn't want his wife to know where he was

2. Asking your Mom to do it goes in with his big line of bullshit

3. All of the above


----------



## luscious_lulu

The older I get the longer it takes to recover from a night of revelry.


----------



## Mathias

I think I caught my roommates cold.


----------



## goofy girl

I was home sick from work for 4 days last week, so I HAVE to go in today...and we have about 18 million feet of snow out there, and it's still coming down


----------



## BTB

Can't let go something that infinitely angers me.


----------



## Surlysomething

I thought the title read "Part trolls"


hahaha


----------



## That1BigGirl

IRS hold time...

52:46 and counting.


----------



## Tanuki

Wisdom teeth... guaaaaaaahahhhh bleh.... ; _ ;


----------



## mszwebs

My mom brought me a Chicken Bacon Ranch salad from McDonalds, and then headed out of town.

I open it up, there it SAYS Chicken Bacon Ranch - GRL (grilled chicken) on the slip taped to the top of the salad, but what I GOT was a Chicken Ceasar salad with NO CHICKEN.

Luckily I had cheese and bacon, and I added cashews for more excitement... but come the fuck on.

To top it off, this is the SECOND time in a ROW that this has happened. Last Friday, my mom got salads, 3 of them, and they were ALL wrong. Except they at least had the chicken.

Snarl.

So, after phoning in a good berating of the educational level of the poor kitchen workers, as well as the inability of the person answering the phone to manage... my mom just has to bring the receipt and we get our money back.

Normally, I would just take the damn thing back, and just be like... you messed up.

But I used to order the same thing from them every day, and they would manage to get it wrong 4 of 7 times. They deserve a good bitching every once in a while lol.


----------



## HottiMegan

My husband.. well not him per say but his condition. He has wii shoulder. He has godawful spasms going on in his shoulder after over doing it playing boomblox on the wii. We had to spend 4 hours yesterday at the urgent care center for him to get some pain pills. I'm annoyed because the doc only prescribed a couple days of relaxers for him and he's still in a great deal of pain. He actually went to work so he didn't use up his VERY little vacation time he has built up.


----------



## diggers1917

The marks for one of my uni modules from last semester have still not been released despite the release date having passed some time ago. They're not going to be great marks, I'd appreciate as little suspense as possible!


----------



## mossystate

Oprah Winfrey

Just clicked the tv on........todays show is titled What Can You Live Without/advice on living with less..........shut the fuck up........really...she is going to preach, once again, how so many of us do not look for what really matters in ones life...................................:doh:


----------



## ashmamma84

Buying shoes online, getting home from a hard days work all excited to try them on! 






And finding none of them fit


----------



## Surlysomething

the freakin' universe
he's fucking 17

17


no one should have to fight cancer at 17


fuck you!


----------



## SMA413

I think I have a fever... and my throat kinda hurts when I swallow TWSS.... :/


----------



## Blackjack

The one thing that makes me not want to drink 99% of the time is the one thing that makes me want to drink the most... just so that maybe it won't hurt so much and I can forget about it.


----------



## QueenB

i have fucked up health and the health center at my college can't exactly help me with what i need. i don't have medical insurance.


----------



## Poncedeleon

There's never enough leg room on airplanes and having my knees crushed for six hours definitely didn't help my already sprained knee.



Surlysomething said:


> the freakin' universe
> he's fucking 17
> 
> 17
> 
> 
> no one should have to fight cancer at 17
> 
> 
> fuck you!



Wow, that makes mine sound pretty trivial.


----------



## Sugar

Poncedeleon said:


> There's never enough leg room on airplanes and having my knees crushed for six hours definitely didn't help my already sprained knee.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that makes mine sound pretty trivial.



It is but you're just so damn likable. *wraps your crazy bony knee in an ace bandage* You can borrow my pimp cane but do not, I repeat DO NOT fake fence with it.


----------



## Lovelyone

Water heater springs a leak in the middle of the night. Thank goodness for late night phone calls or I wouldn't have noticed the water dripping. I would have had to clean up several inches of water in my basement in the morning. On the other hand, I am thankful that I have a nephew who lives close and knew how to fix things. So, I was annoyed, but am not anymore.


----------



## Poncedeleon

Lucky said:


> It is but you're just so damn likable. *wraps your crazy bony knee in an ace bandage* You can borrow my pimp cane but do not, I repeat DO NOT fake fence with it.



We both know that I can't keep that promise. Maybe I'll hold out for a wheelchair with spinners and underglow instead.


----------



## Sugar

Poncedeleon said:


> We both know that I can't keep that promise. Maybe I'll hold out for a wheelchair with spinners and underglow instead.



I refuse to let you borrow my wheelchair, but if you're good you can have a ride.


----------



## mimosa

I am pissed off that myspace froze my account!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SMA413

mimosa said:


> I am pissed off that myspace froze my account!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I don't think it's frozen... I think it's just MySpace...



> "The function that you are currently trying to use is disabled and will be back shortly.
> We are making some minor changes to this section so please bear with us until we can get it back online.
> Please do NOT email me about this. Just wait it out. Mar 3, 2009 -Tom



I'm annoyed that MySpace AND my bank's website is down. Stupid Internet. LOL


----------



## Surlysomething

Surlysomething said:


> the freakin' universe
> he's fucking 17
> 
> 17
> 
> 
> no one should have to fight cancer at 17
> 
> 
> fuck you!




Super vagueness. I just needed to vent as we found out my cousin has Hodgkins.  BUT, it's a very curable cancer so we're keeping our head's UP.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Aw, Surlysomething, that sucks.  You guys must all be scared.

If it's of any comfort, my brother in law was diagnosed with Hodgkins at that age and is a hale and hearty 46 year old fella and cancer free. I'll keep my fingers crossed for your cousin that he'll have an unremarkable treatment and recovery with no recurrences. I know all to well, though, how scary a cancer diagnosis is -- even the ones that have a high cure rate.

My best to your family.


----------



## Surlysomething

Miss Vickie said:


> Aw, Surlysomething, that sucks.  You guys must all be scared.
> 
> If it's of any comfort, my brother in law was diagnosed with Hodgkins at that age and is a hale and hearty 46 year old fella and cancer free. I'll keep my fingers crossed for your cousin that he'll have an unremarkable treatment and recovery with no recurrences. I know all to well, though, how scary a cancer diagnosis is -- even the ones that have a high cure rate.
> 
> My best to your family.



Thanks, lady.

We just found out yesterday so I haven't really had a chance to find out all the facts. Hopefully this weekend i'll get a better update.

Fingers crossed that he responds really well to whatever treatment they plan for him.


----------



## Sugar

Smokers. Ick!  *cough*


----------



## luscious_lulu

I'm so upset... My oldest sister (who is very conservative) sent me a nasty email because she saw my halloween costume. I was a belly dancer. 

She was incredibly mean and told me that I was ruining my life. She left me in tears. I got the email when I was at work. 

Since I've been home she's emailed me twice and tried to call me. 

This is the last straw. Lately, according to her, everything I do is wrong. Every time she calls or sends a message I end up in tears. 

I've had enough.


----------



## SMA413

I'm annoyed with the repercussions of spring cleaning. 

I started out with fantastic intentions... and ended up finding old things that reminded me of my past life- like random cards and letters from my ex and all the wedding planning crap that I had.



It just cracks me up how in *L.O.V.E.* we thought we were... and how much happier I am now.


----------



## Surlysomething

luscious_lulu said:


> I'm so upset... My oldest sister (who is very conservative) sent me a nasty email because she saw my halloween costume. I was a belly dancer.
> 
> She was incredibly mean and told me that I was ruining my life. She left me in tears. I got the email when I was at work.
> 
> Since I've been home she's emailed me twice and tried to call me.
> 
> This is the last straw. Lately, according to her, everything I do is wrong. Every time she calls or sends a message I end up in tears.
> 
> I've had enough.



Ruining your life, how? By having fun?
Tell her she should remove the stick from her ass and hang up on her. 

Or better yet, give me her number, i'll rip her a new one. 

Family, we can love them, but there's no rule that we have to like them.


----------



## mimosa

Bless your heart. (((Lots of hugs to you too.)))) I can totally relate. My older sister is the same way with me. (And she is the same way with my parents too! )That's why we call her Mother Superior. 

DO you know what would happen to me if she found out about my photos? Oh dear Lord!

Your sister was totally wrong for making you feel this sad. I bet you looked beautiful as a belly dancer! This is why you shouldn't tell her anything. I don't tell my sister about my life too much. 

My best to you, sweetie. Keep your head up! 



luscious_lulu said:


> I'm so upset... My oldest sister (who is very conservative) sent me a nasty email because she saw my halloween costume. I was a belly dancer.
> 
> She was incredibly mean and told me that I was ruining my life. She left me in tears. I got the email when I was at work.
> 
> Since I've been home she's emailed me twice and tried to call me.
> 
> This is the last straw. Lately, according to her, everything I do is wrong. Every time she calls or sends a message I end up in tears.
> 
> I've had enough.


----------



## Mathias

luscious_lulu said:


> I'm so upset... My oldest sister (who is very conservative) sent me a nasty email because she saw my halloween costume. I was a belly dancer.
> 
> She was incredibly mean and told me that I was ruining my life. She left me in tears. I got the email when I was at work.
> 
> Since I've been home she's emailed me twice and tried to call me.
> 
> This is the last straw. Lately, according to her, everything I do is wrong. Every time she calls or sends a message I end up in tears.
> 
> I've had enough.



It's not her business. If you enjoy it, it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks family or not.


----------



## SamanthaNY

luscious_lulu said:


> I'm so upset... My oldest sister (who is very conservative) sent me a nasty email because she saw my halloween costume. I was a belly dancer.
> 
> She was incredibly mean and told me that I was ruining my life. She left me in tears. I got the email when I was at work.
> 
> Since I've been home she's emailed me twice and tried to call me.
> 
> This is the last straw. Lately, according to her, everything I do is wrong. Every time she calls or sends a message I end up in tears.
> 
> I've had enough.



I'm sorry she was so mean to you. Send her a burka.


----------



## KnottyOne

Haunted said:


> Out of curiosity what is involved in tightening Dreads ?



Sorry for the late response, but its real easy. Just get all of the loose hairs, roll them up and then throw a rubber band on them, twist mad tight and good. Scalp kills for a few days, but it makes them look really good


----------



## DeniseW

let's see how long she could live without her mansions and her billion dollars!!






mossystate said:


> Oprah Winfrey
> 
> Just clicked the tv on........todays show is titled What Can You Live Without/advice on living with less..........shut the fuck up........really...she is going to preach, once again, how so many of us do not look for what really matters in ones life...................................:doh:


----------



## luscious_lulu

I just wanted to thank everyone for their kind words. I posted just to vent and I very grateful to those who responded.


----------



## sugar and spice

luscious_lulu said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for their kind words. I posted just to vent and I very grateful to those who responded.



I'm sorry your sister makes you feel bad I can totally relate because my sister is the same way. I think people like this justify it by saying they are looking out for us but on some level they just enjoy passing judgement and putting us down. I agree with the advice given earlier which I'm going to take too, just don't tell your sister very much about your life so she won't have any ammunition to use. hugs to you, Fran


----------



## Zandoz

Being able to see the obvious oncoming train wreck, while people around me are acting like "What train?" or "Your point is?".

In other words, denial.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Brother Will Not Leave Me the Hell Alone so I can do my Homework.
I'm Already MAD at MYSELF for not being done with these two courses already. 
[I only have 4 more exams in each one.]
I Thought I would be able to work on it today.
But No.
Fucking Godzilla Forbid.
I Watch him while they lay down and take a nap.
TOTALLY Fine, I always make time to spend with him during the day.

They FINALLY Get up, so I think 'Oh Em GEE I can work on my Homework now, YAY!'
Wrong. They are too busy playing Dofus and doing Dungeon Runs to spend time with my brother. And He's learned now that if you knock on their bedroom door while their in a dungeon run, you get yelled at [well..95% of the time, 'less someone is bleeding]

Therefore -I- Have to entertain him, otherwise he does something by himself and ends up breaking something cause he gets frustrated by whatever it is he is doing by himself.



UGH.
JUST UGH.
I'm pulling out my hair! 


ONTOP OF IT ALL, I was supposed to get a break from this household and spend the night at my friend's house. We NEVER get to talk anymore, cause her fibro kicks her arse, or her husband is being a dick, or her daughter is being dramatic again.

Well, My Friends Grandaughter was sick, THEN, after two visits to the ER. She went to take her back to her moms, and her mom wasn't even freaking there. 



... And People WONDER -WHY- I NEED A FREAKING THERAPIST?! 
[I -KNOW- My Problems aren't MAJOR or LIFE-THREATENING- or IMENSLY TOXIC. But it.. it.. it just, drives, me, NUTS.]


----------



## Your Plump Princess

By The Way, *LuLu*:

I'm So sorry to hear your sister is being a C U Next Tuesday
:/ I hope she stops being so fixated on you and what you choose to do. That's sort of unhealthy, isn't it?


----------



## DeerVictory

Being jealous when I have no right to be.


----------



## HottiMegan

ugh. Stupid school policies. Max has a birthday party coming up and wants to invite most of the boys in his class and the school policy is to not allow invites passed out in school. So i have to pass out 15 invites to kids i don't know after school. Here's the hitch. Max rides the bus since I dont have a car to use during the day during the week sicne hubby uses it for work. This sucks. I want him to have a nice birthday.


----------



## steely

What is it with older sister's and that holier than thou attitude?I've got one of those myself and drives me crazy to no end.Then just when you think you've got it figured out,she turns around and does something so kind and selfless just to help you out.Genuinely from her heart because she loves you.Then you feel like a jerk for being annoyed with her.


----------



## sugar and spice

steely said:


> What is it with older sister's and that holier than thou attitude?I've got one of those myself and drives me crazy to no end.Then just when you think you've got it figured out,she turns around and does something so kind and selfless just to help you out.Genuinely from her heart because she loves you.Then you feel like a jerk for being annoyed with her.



Yep mine too! except she's a younger sister. Sometimes she can be so generous and does something very sweet then the next day she is back to her old tricks of insulting me with comments that take my breath away they are so mean or purposely trying to upset me, all the while claiming to be "a good Christian woman".:doh:


----------



## Sugar

People at the dog park who put giant dogs in the "small & timid" dog area. Seriously do they not read english? Selfish bastards.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

luscious_lulu said:


> I'm so upset... My oldest sister (who is very conservative) sent me a nasty email because she saw my halloween costume. I was a belly dancer.
> 
> She was incredibly mean and told me that I was ruining my life. She left me in tears. I got the email when I was at work.
> 
> Since I've been home she's emailed me twice and tried to call me.
> 
> This is the last straw. Lately, according to her, everything I do is wrong. Every time she calls or sends a message I end up in tears.
> 
> I've had enough.



Sounds like she might be jealous of you  



Surlysomething said:


> Ruining your life, how? By having fun?
> *Tell her she should remove the stick from her ass and hang up on her.
> *
> Or better yet, give me her number, i'll rip her a new one.
> 
> Family, we can love them, but there's no rule that we have to like them.



I like Surly's advice....


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Megan, do they give you a class roster at the start of the year? Maybe it would have addresses on it, or you can get the kids' last names that way and look their parents' up in the phone book? Then you could mail the invites. Just an idea....


----------



## Blackjack

HottiMegan said:


> ugh. Stupid school policies. Max has a birthday party coming up and wants to invite most of the boys in his class and the school policy is to not allow invites passed out in school. So i have to pass out 15 invites to kids i don't know after school. Here's the hitch. Max rides the bus since I dont have a car to use during the day during the week sicne hubby uses it for work. This sucks. I want him to have a nice birthday.



Have him pass them out on the bus, maybe.


----------



## SMA413

I hate when I hear a song playing and I can't place where I've heard it before... and then, by the time I get home to look it up, I can't think of any of the lyrics!! It's driving me bananas.


----------



## Blackjack

SMA413 said:


> I hate when I hear a song playing and I can't place where I've heard it before... and then, by the time I get home to look it up, I can't think of any of the lyrics!! It's driving me bananas.



Hum the tune, I might know it.

ETA: ...:doh: I'm stoopid.


----------



## SMA413

I can't even remember the tune now!! lol


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

SMA413 said:


> I hate when I hear a song playing and I can't place where I've heard it before... and then, by the time I get home to look it up, I can't think of any of the lyrics!! It's driving me bananas.



I had a friend show me a feature on their new cell phone... you can actually have it search the name/artist of a song just by sticking it by the speaker. It actually identified the song in like 10 seconds. It was downright creepy.


----------



## Haunted

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I had a friend show me a feature on their new cell phone... you can actually have it search the name/artist of a song just by sticking it by the speaker. It actually identified the song in like 10 seconds. It was downright creepy.



It's called Shazam For the Iphone they may have it for the G1 and blackberry by now


----------



## luscious_lulu

Your Plump Princess said:


> By The Way, *LuLu*:
> 
> I'm So sorry to hear your sister is being a C U Next Tuesday
> :/ I hope she stops being so fixated on you and what you choose to do. That's sort of unhealthy, isn't it?



Thanks to all for the support. 

Princess, yes her interest in my life is unhealthy for her and for me. Yesterday I had the 1st panic attack in months. Coincidence? I think not. 

Sadly, I had not been giving her details of my life, but she hacked into one of her adult children's facebook account and saw pictures of me. I've told her in the past she shouldn't concern herself with what I do. 

I've decided that I am cutting off contact with her.


----------



## Surlysomething

luscious_lulu said:


> Thanks to all for the support.
> 
> Princess, yes her interest in my life is unhealthy for her and for me. Yesterday I had the 1st panic attack in months. Coincidence? I think not.
> 
> Sadly, I had not been giving her details of my life, but she hacked into one of her adult children's facebook account and saw pictures of me. I've told her in the past she shouldn't concern herself with what I do.
> 
> I've decided that I am cutting off contact with her.



Good! She's a negative influence on your life and until she pulls her shit together and acts like an adult it's the best thing you can do.


----------



## Mathias

My roommate slamming doors at 4:30 this morning when I only fell asleep two hours before that.


----------



## Uriel

A lack of good shifts at work( (Bartender). Last year at this time, things were much, much different. However, I am grateful to still be working.
My friend Nicole came by the club last week with good and bad news. good: She is crazy about a new BF, and he is (evidently) wonderful. Bad:She just got laid off from work...seems like every week, I hear that another person or three is going that way. I'll take lesser quality shifts to no shifts at all...


-Uriel


----------



## Uriel

Mathias said:


> My roommate slamming doors at 4:30 this morning when I only fell asleep two hours before that.



I work until the wee hours of the morning...and both my above and below neighbors love various electronic music forms. D&B and or House at 4am...when I just got to sleep? No...
I haven't shot anybody...yet.
Funny, I'm the Death Metal musician with an amplifier that nearly touches the ceiling, yet I am the most conscientious neighbor, since turning my amp past 4 might kill small animals in the vicinity. 
I'm getting tempted, though...No home stereo in the World can match an Ampeg 150, Sonic Maximizer and 2 4x12 Cabs, if I get angry enough.
Did I mention I play Brutal Death Metal!?!

My heartfelt condolences in regards to your poor roommate experience.

-Uriel


----------



## HottiMegan

Haunted said:


> It's called Shazam For the Iphone they may have it for the G1 and blackberry by now



hubby has it on his G1. Its a cool program


----------



## SMA413

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I had a friend show me a feature on their new cell phone... you can actually have it search the name/artist of a song just by sticking it by the speaker. It actually identified the song in like 10 seconds. It was downright creepy.





Haunted said:


> It's called Shazam For the Iphone they may have it for the G1 and blackberry by now





HottiMegan said:


> hubby has it on his G1. Its a cool program



Yeah... I definitely need that app but it's not available for my phone. Oh well... I've given up on trying to remember the song.


----------



## Catkin

Feeling a bit sick because of too much sugary goodness. It was worth it though


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

After spending an hour on the phone with a Comcast Tech, who basically asked me to do the same three things repeatedly... the internet, as far as I can tell, just up and decides to start working again. It's been off since noon. I don't know what I did to finally get it to work. But, according to the tech person I talked to, the modem was connecting to the internet just fine. Apparently, disabling and re-enabling my local area connection was all I needed to do (after several reboots, connection repairs, and resetting the modem).

What annoys me is that I clearly cannot blame Comcast for this one. It was all my computer's fault. :doh:


----------



## SamanthaNY

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> After spending an hour on the phone with a Comcast Tech, who basically asked me to do the same three things repeatedly... the internet, as far as I can tell, just up and decides to start working again. It's been off since noon. I don't know what I did to finally get it to work. But, according to the tech person I talked to, the modem was connecting to the internet just fine. Apparently, disabling and re-enabling my local area connection was all I needed to do (after several reboots, connection repairs, and resetting the modem).
> 
> What annoys me is that I clearly cannot blame Comcast for this one. It was all my computer's fault. :doh:



Oh, blame Comcrap. This happens to me on a nearly daily basis. 

I hate Comcrap with the fire of a thousand suns. They should all be flayed, rubbed down with rock salt and dipped in a vat of hot vinegar.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

ITA with Sam. They lost my request to close my account when I left the state to go to school, came to cut off service three months later (after sending me bills I never got for service I never used), and took *my own* pricy cable modem. When I got back from school I tried to get it back, but it was "lost in their giant warehouse of cable modems." Then they slapped a nice collection on my credit report for the three months of service I "received" while I was out of state, after I cancelled. I should sue their butts - but honestly, I'd lose money doing that.


----------



## Tanuki

I cant sleep.... its 5:06am ; _ ;


----------



## Sugar

Everything I eat makes me barfy.


----------



## That1BigGirl

SamanthaNY said:


> They should all be flayed, rubbed down with rock salt and dipped in a vat of hot vinegar.



Yummy.. Pickles.
(Sorry, it was the instant thought that came to my head.)


----------



## luscious_lulu

anxiety attacks are back


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Sick on my birthday  alksdjf;alskdjf;aslkdf how annoying :doh:


----------



## bexy

Our Ebay account has been hacked, as has George's Hotmail, and we have no idea what to do!!!


----------



## SamanthaNY

Ebay is easy to contact, and they will help you. Hotmail is much harder... it may be a lost cause there. My guess is they're as helpful as Yahoo (which is... not at all). 

In any case - time is of the essence. Contact everyone you can, and secure any other email or accounts by immediately changing your passwords.


----------



## bexy

We have a helpline number here for Ebay but as the account is in George's name they won't speak to me so he has to call tonight 
Thought Hotmail might be a lost cause, this sucks!!


----------



## SamanthaNY

bexy said:


> We have a helpline number here for Ebay but as the account is in George's name they won't speak to me so he has to call tonight
> Thought Hotmail might be a lost cause, this sucks!!



Have George call NOW - this is worth interrupting work for, even if it costs him pay. If they have your ebay and hotmail, they likely have your paypal info as well. This can cost you HUGE bucks if you don't get on it. Call the banks/credit cards attached to your paypal account and have them frozen. Also have them tell you any recent transactions so you can hopefully not have to pay for any charges they've already made. 

Here's a link of possible ways to get help with hotmail. It'll take some going through, but at least you'll know what other people have tried. 

Good luck!


----------



## bexy

Eeek ok, I am calling him now to tell him he has to get out of work for 5 mins...

Thank you Samantha.


----------



## bexy

I just called ebay back and when they asked if I was the account holder I lied and said yes lol. Currently waiting to talk to a live agent to see if we can get it back. Thank you again Samantha!


----------



## SamanthaNY

bexy said:


> I just called ebay back and when they asked if I was the account holder I lied and said yes lol. Currently waiting to talk to a live agent to see if we can get it back. Thank you again Samantha!



Ebay owns Paypal - so talk to them about that, and ask for their help in freezing that account. Try to get to the banks/credit cards too... tell them you're George's wife if you have to (but do admit the truth if you're pressed on it). Once you notify them of a theft, you're not responsible for anything charged. 

From what I've found, unless you know and can answer the security questions to your hotmail account, then you're out of luck in getting it back. Think about any other information you might have on there (other purchases that have been confirmed there, personal info you've sent to friends, etc.), and protect yourselves accordingly. Also, if you have family and friend's information on hotmail (if someone sent you their name, phone number, other info...) you might want to alert them that your account has been stolen. 

Sorry this happened to you - it certainly does suck!


----------



## MisticalMisty

ACK! Bexy..I hope you and George got it all straightened out.


I'm annoyed that I have an all day date and have no clue what to wear. We are meeting at noon for lunch..on to the movies..on to dinner at the japanese steak house and then on to a hockey game.

I have no idea what to wear. It's warm here today..so jeans are out unless I wanna sweat my ass off and I really don't feel much like that today.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Well..found the perfect outfit...but now I'm annoyed that he canceled.

oh well.


----------



## That1BigGirl

Bexy- I hope all goes well and you can get everything taken care of!



MisticalMisty said:


> Well..found the perfect outfit...but now I'm annoyed that he canceled.
> 
> oh well.


*Hugs*


----------



## Rowan

MisticalMisty said:


> Well..found the perfect outfit...but now I'm annoyed that he canceled.
> 
> oh well.



like i said...i'll come kick his ass for ya


----------



## SamanthaNY

Order lovely handmade leather suitcase from Ireland
Wait
Receive drill bits... from Germany






Wait... what?

Yeah.



3a. Curse out Fedex.​


----------



## MisticalMisty

I'm famous on Tulsa craigslist...women seeking men..

check me out


----------



## stan_der_man

I'm really not liking my cordless water pick... It doesn't hold enough water to thoroughly clean my teeth in one filling, it's difficult to fill with water, it is awkward to hold and because of that if I'm not careful it shoots water up my nose! :doh:


----------



## sugar and spice

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm famous on Tulsa craigslist...women seeking men..
> 
> check me out



Wow are you sure you want to post on there still? I just went and read it and those are some vicious ass holes making some unnecessary fat hating comments. You deserve better than that girl why put yourself through that crap?


----------



## MisticalMisty

sugar and spice said:


> Wow are you sure you want to post on there still? I just went and read it and those are some vicious ass holes making some unnecessary fat hating comments. You deserve better than that girl why put yourself through that crap?



LOL.. No..I won't be posting there anymore.. I didn't even know it until someone messaged me asking me a questions about one of them..and I was like...WTF


----------



## steely

Finger sticks,ouch!


----------



## bexy

Just to update, we got our ebay account back with no harm done phew...few bids and listings had been placed but ebay sorted them out huzzah! Hotmail is looking less likely, but ebay is sorted at least!


----------



## SamanthaNY

bexy said:


> Just to update, we got our ebay account back with no harm done phew...few bids and listings had been placed but ebay sorted them out huzzah! Hotmail is looking less likely, but ebay is sorted at least!



Oh I'm glad to hear that! Hopefully the hotmail thing will come along in time.


----------



## Amatrix

i just got better from nasal infections, ear infections, mild strep, and bronchitis....
only to go into work to pick up my mini check and slip.

sprained ankle.



more mini checks my way.

that is if they dont see fit on letting me go.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Amatrix said:


> i just got better from nasal infections, ear infections, mild strep, and bronchitis....
> only to go into work to pick up my mini check and slip.
> 
> sprained ankle.
> 
> 
> 
> more mini checks my way.
> 
> t*hat is if they dont see fit on letting me go*.



Common trick....if they "let you go" then you can apply for unemployment benefits....and their costs will rise. However, if they just cut your hours and force you to find another job........


----------



## bexy

I want maternity clothes but seemingly they just haven't been invented for somebody of my weight and height. I have lost weight so can't really just go up a size, and I am harder/firmer in the belly so just need something with a bit of give in the front. However nothing is available in my waist size in a long leg. So clearly all pregnant people must be short.  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## stan_der_man

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Amatrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just got better from nasal infections, ear infections, mild strep, and bronchitis....
> only to go into work to pick up my mini check and slip.
> 
> sprained ankle.
> 
> 
> 
> more mini checks my way.
> 
> that is if they dont see fit on letting me go.
> 
> 
> 
> Common trick....if they "let you go" then you can apply for unemployment benefits....and their costs will rise. However, if they just cut your hours and force you to find another job........
Click to expand...


Even more sinister yet... If they do lay you off and you file for unemployment... If your former employer offers you another job, in particular, something lower paying or some crappy grunt job and you decline that job, they can report you to the Department of Unemployment for "not actively seeking employment" which may cause you to get kicked off of your unemployment payments. If this happens, you have to prove that the job they offered was a lesser position for which you are qualified for... This happened to me.


----------



## QueenB

school is driving me insane. if it weren't for my boyfriend being here for me, i'd be a mess.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I hate that I posted my 6,000 post and can't remember in which thread I did it.

BLAH


----------



## SamanthaNY

Based on the last time I brought this up, I know few people really care, but I've got publishing in my blood, so this makes me really sad: 


*The 10 Most Endangered Newspapers in America* (per Time Magazine)

*1. The Philadelphia Daily News*. The smaller of the two papers owned by Philadelphia Newspapers LLC, which recently filed for bankruptcy.
*2. The Minneapolis Star Tribune* has filed for Chapter 11.
*3. The Miami Herald*, which has... been on the market since December, but no serious bidders have emerged. 
*4. The Detroit News*... cutting back the number of days the paper is delivered would not save enough money to keep the paper open. 
*5. The Boston Globe* is, based on several accounts, losing $1 million a week. One investment bank recently said the paper is worth only $20 million. ... Boston.com, the online site that includes the digital aspects of the Globe, will probably be all that remains of the operation. 
*6. The San Francisco Chronicle*. Parent company Hearst has already set a deadline for shuttering the paper if it cannot make tremendous cost cuts.
*7. The Chicago Sun-Times* is the smaller of two newspapers in the city. Its parent company, Sun-Times Media Group, trades for 3 cents per share.
*8. The New York Daily News* is one of several large papers fighting for circulation and advertising in the New York City area. Based on figures from other big dailies, it could easily lose $60 million or $70 million, and has no chance of recovering from that level. 
*9. The Fort Worth Star-Telegram*... will have to shut down or become an edition of its rival. Putting them together would save tens of millions of dollars a year. 
*10. The Cleveland Plain Dealer*... will be shut or go digital by the end of next year. 

Aside from the obvious and tragic loss of jobs which will echo through so many industries, these papers represent a lot of history and culture for the areas they represent. A city's paper - and it's operation - is as identifiable as a famous city building. The saddest thing is that the majority of adults - the twenty-somethings - won't realize what they've lost. 

The thundering presses, the giant, smelly distribution trucks, the wrinkled editorial staff, the deadline panic, the local delivery boy/girl/person out at 5am to bring your paper. Gone. No more newsprint rubbing off on your hands, no more picking up comics with silly putty, no more tucking a paper under our arm, or folding it in columns to read while standing up on the subway. All will be gone. 

Maybe it's only old folks like me that feel a sense of loss when tangible products are forever lost to the interweb. I'm just never going to curl up on a rainy day with a good.... kindle. Never.


----------



## Mishty

SamanthaNY said:


> *5. The Boston Globe* is, based on several accounts, losing $1 million a week. One investment bank recently said the paper is worth only $20 million. ... Boston.com, the online site that includes the digital aspects of the Globe, will probably be all that remains of the operation.




Dude, isn't that Kevin's job?

This really sucks, and now my rant about no one giving avocado a chance in my house seems so whiney. :blush:


----------



## SamanthaNY

Mishty said:


> Dude, isn't that Kevin's job?
> 
> This really sucks, and now my rant about no one giving avocado a chance in my house seems so whiney. :blush:



It's a lot of people's jobs.... but for now, they're only threatened. 

And avocado is the BEST! One of my favorite foods. 

PS, I hear Sean Connery when I see your name.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

D_A_Bunny said:


> The thing that is totally annoying me the most right now is that I just got notices that Capital One is raising the interest rates on my credit cards due to the economy!
> 
> Yeah, what about my economy Jack? And, they are stating it will be 10% more. My sister who has PERFECT credit just had her rate raised on one of her cards also.
> 
> Gee, I guess the bastards aren't getting any of the bailout money, so WE are going to have to pay for this year's holiday party.



Just signed a petition about this very thing. Here it is if anyone wants to add their signature. They are shooting for 10,000.

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/141580340


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Finding out why a pair of jeans only cost $8 AFTER I bought them. I really need to learn how to properly shop for clothes. :doh:


----------



## Sugar

My boss. She is the sourest old lemon of a person I have ever met. I can only hope she retires or has hemorrhoid surgery soon.


----------



## bexy

Religious fanatics who thrust their Jesus leaflets upon you in the street when you are minding your own business. It's harassment.


----------



## Zandoz

People who can't make up their mind and/or say one thing but really mean something completely different.


----------



## steely

Medication side effects


----------



## Shosh

I am trying to put a charm on my cell phone, but I cannot get the string through the tiny opening on the phone.
Is there are trick to getting the string to go through on a Nokia phone?


----------



## JoyJoy

Susannah said:


> I am trying to put a charm on my cell phone, but I cannot get the string through the tiny opening on the phone.
> Is there are trick to getting the string to go through on a Nokia phone?


Take a needle and fairly strong thread - tie it around the charm string and use the needle to pull it through the hole by pulling the thread through.


----------



## Shosh

JoyJoy said:


> Take a needle and fairly strong thread - tie it around the charm string and use the needle to pull it through the hole by pulling the thread through.



Thanks Joy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:kiss2:


----------



## SamanthaNY

SamanthaNY said:


> Based on the last time I brought this up, I know few people really care, but I've got publishing in my blood, so this makes me really sad:
> 
> 
> *The 10 Most Endangered Newspapers in America* (per Time Magazine)
> -snipped-









23 magazines... gone. Notice 'Figure' at the top - that one was for us. 

Truthfully, it's not all that uncommon for magazines to come and go... the difference here is that big ones are folding... and new ones aren't taking their place. Still others won't bother to start up at all, because they know how bleak the outlook is. 

Will publishers ask for a bailout? Even if they did, they wouldn't get one. Print media isn't considered essential. Except of course, to those who make their living from it. But... ya know. Collateral damage.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Time Magazine, Vogue, O, Cosmo and PCMagazine are all gone?! Really?! I had no idea.


----------



## mossystate

More of the second string team of three of those mags...but...yup...this is just the tip of the slab of ice.


----------



## ashmamma84

No, Sam! Say it ain't so!!!! I LOVE magazines! I subscribe to an unhealthy number of them; Vogue, Hallmark and O (at Home), being three. Damn! 

I wonder if Essence, Uptown, Upscale and Ebony are having some financial problems too...?


----------



## SamanthaNY

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Time Magazine, Vogue, O, Cosmo and PCMagazine are all gone?! Really?! I had no idea.



Time Canada & Time Europe, Vogue Men, Cosmo Girl, O at home, and yes - PC Magazine killed it's print edition.


----------



## SamanthaNY

ashmamma84 said:


> No, Sam! Say it ain't so!!!! I LOVE magazines! I subscribe to an unhealthy number of them; Vogue, Hallmark and O (at Home), being three. Damn!
> 
> I wonder if Essence, Uptown, Upscale and Ebony are having some financial problems too...?



_Everything_ is in trouble. There is nothing in the entire print media world that is safe. To be honest, it hasn't been safe since pre-9/11, and this time there's the double-hit of evolving towards internet-only, and the trashed economy. Paper and printing are too expensive (and getting more so, with increasing shipping costs), and advertisers are yanking entire advertising budgets to save their own skins. Magazines never survive on subscribers alone, and everyone just thinks "oh, we'll just keep it online - that's just like a magazine anyway!". Only it's not, because there's all sorts of people employed in the production of that bound book, or newspaper, or magazine. I know. I used to be one of them.

Production managers, graphic art houses, printers, paper mills, distribution people, mailroom staff, shippers, truckers... it's so far reaching. Where do those people go when an entire industry just crumbles?


----------



## ashmamma84

SamanthaNY said:


> _Everything_ is in trouble. There is nothing in the entire print media world that is safe. To be honest, it hasn't been safe since pre-9/11, and this time there's the double-hit of evolving towards internet-only, and the trashed economy. Paper and printing are too expensive (and getting more so, with increasing shipping costs), and advertisers are yanking entire advertising budgets to save their own skins. Magazines never survive on subscribers alone, and everyone just thinks "oh, we'll just keep it online - that's just like a magazine anyway!". Only it's not, because there's all sorts of people employed in the production of that bound book, or newspaper, or magazine. I know. I used to be one of them.
> 
> Production managers, graphic art houses, printers, paper mills, distribution people, mailroom staff, shippers, truckers... it's so far reaching. Where do those people go when an entire industry just crumbles?



Yeah I have a couple friends who work in the industry and I know they are all pretty much counting their days, as messed up as that is. One of my friends in NC was a editor for a newspaper and she was laid off because the company was folding. Sad and scary times.


----------



## mossystate

If Bristol Palin and her fiancé Levi Johnston, can't make it work...what the FUCK chance do the rest of us have???!!!???!!









nope... there was nothing about that that had annnnnnnything to do with the election...renting family values...


----------



## ashmamma84

mossystate said:


> If Bristol Palin and her fiancé Levi Johnston, can't make it work...what the FUCK chance do the rest of us have???!!!???!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope... there was nothing about that that had annnnnnnything to do with the election...renting family values...



Renting family values?!?! That's the american way!


----------



## goodthings

Aleem is bugging me the most right now


----------



## mossystate

Last night, I was hit with a fever and chills/teeth chattering that would not stop. Wake up this morning and I needed to eat a little something. The only thing that sounded ok was a piece of peanut butter toast. I had NO Adam's pb, so I had to use what I baked with at Xmas....Jif....ack. For some reason that really bothered me. When I am sick, I ask for very little. I am a heater right now ( more than normal ), if anybody needs to get warm.:happy:


----------



## CAMellie

Sore thighs and hips from hiking all over the hills near the American River yesterday


----------



## JoyJoy

SamanthaNY said:


> _Everything_ is in trouble. There is nothing in the entire print media world that is safe. To be honest, it hasn't been safe since pre-9/11, and this time there's the double-hit of evolving towards internet-only, and the trashed economy. Paper and printing are too expensive (and getting more so, with increasing shipping costs), and advertisers are yanking entire advertising budgets to save their own skins. Magazines never survive on subscribers alone, and everyone just thinks "oh, we'll just keep it online - that's just like a magazine anyway!". Only it's not, because there's all sorts of people employed in the production of that bound book, or newspaper, or magazine. I know. I used to be one of them.
> 
> Production managers, graphic art houses, printers, paper mills, distribution people, mailroom staff, shippers, truckers... it's so far reaching. Where do those people go when an entire industry just crumbles?


Not completely related to the print industry, but still depressing:

http://biz.yahoo.com/usnews/090310/10_more_companies_at_risk_of_failing.html?.&.pf=family-home


> A lot of big, well-known companies are in danger. On the list: Advanced Micro Devices; AirTran; AMR (parent of American Airlines); Chrysler; Duane Reade; *Eastman-Kodak*; Ford; General Motors; JetBlue; Krispy Kreme; Palm; R.H. Donnelly; *Reader's Digest Association*; Rite-Aid; UAL (parent of United Airlines); Unisys; and US Airways.


The highlighted ones make me very sad....I can't imagine not having my Reader's Digest fix - part of my life as long as I can remember...and I've grown up always owning a Kodak camera or had pictures with the Kodak symbol on the back.


----------



## SamanthaNY

JoyJoy said:


> Not completely related to the print industry, but still depressing:
> 
> http://biz.yahoo.com/usnews/090310/10_more_companies_at_risk_of_failing.html?.&.pf=family-home
> The highlighted ones make me very sad....I can't imagine not having my Reader's Digest fix - part of my life as long as I can remember...and I've grown up always owning a Kodak camera or had pictures with the Kodak symbol on the back.



Yeah - this is just a sign of the times, and not just for publishers/printers. RD is solidly in the print industry, of course, and they haven't done well for many, many years. Still, every magazine compares itself to RD's circulation numbers (the biggest of any mag, historically, last I knew). Reader's Digest is headquartered right near here in Pleasantville, NY. It's still something of an institution in Westchester County, both for the magazine, and their landmark building.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

mossystate said:


> Last night, I was hit with a fever and chills/teeth chattering that would not stop. Wake up this morning and I needed to eat a little something. The only thing that sounded ok was a piece of peanut butter toast. I had NO Adam's pb, so I had to use what I baked with at Xmas....Jif....ack. For some reason that really bothered me. When I am sick, I ask for very little. I am a heater right now ( more than normal ), if anybody needs to get warm.:happy:


Oh my god, Mossy - sounds like we have the exact same thing. Take care of yourself, and keep an eye on that fever. Mine spiked really high, really fast.


----------



## SMA413

SMA413 said:


> I hate when I hear a song playing and I can't place where I've heard it before... and then, by the time I get home to look it up, I can't think of any of the lyrics!! It's driving me bananas.



I finally figured out song it was... "Time To Pretend" by MGMT.


It only took a freakin week. LOL


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> Last night, I was hit with a fever and chills/teeth chattering that would not stop. Wake up this morning and I needed to eat a little something. The only thing that sounded ok was a piece of peanut butter toast. I had NO Adam's pb, so I had to use what I baked with at Xmas....Jif....ack. For some reason that really bothered me. When I am sick, I ask for very little. I am a heater right now ( more than normal ), if anybody needs to get warm.:happy:



Poor Plumpy! *sends her a case of Adams (barfy) peanut butter and a hot nurse to take care of her*


----------



## mossystate

Lucky said:


> Poor Plumpy! *sends her a case of Adams (barfy) peanut butter and a hot nurse to take care of her*



* shakes head * You people who do not know good peanut butter. Will my nurse allow me to give him a sponge bath? Thanks, Sharah.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Hey! Where's my spongebath. 

No fair. *sniffle*


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> * shakes head * You people who do not know good peanut butter. Will my nurse allow me to give him a sponge bath? Thanks, Sharah.



Yes...done and done!



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hey! Where's my spongebath.
> 
> No fair. *sniffle*



You whined too much. Take it down a notch and lemme see who I have on that side of the country.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

lmao. I only whine that much when I have a temperature over 103 and I'm high on pain pills.  

Okay, that's not really true, but that's the excuse I'm using THIS time.


----------



## Surlysomething

New guy at work that doesn't blow his nose. He sucks that shit up all day and the sound is horrible.

My Mom would LOSE it if she hear this guy. Have some fucking manners.


:doh:


----------



## SMA413

Surlysomething said:


> New guy at work that doesn't blow his nose. He sucks that shit up all day and the sound is horrible.
> 
> My Mom would LOSE it if she hear this guy. Have some fucking manners.
> 
> 
> :doh:



Just hand him a GIANT box of kleenex... maybe he'll get the hint.

Or tell him to kick the coke habit. *sniffles*

 

My annoyances today:
* overkill displays of affection. It makes me want to puke a little bit.






I'm glad you're happy and all, but can we turn down the broadcast just a notch or two? I don't need a live stream feed of all your sappiness.

* The new facebook homepage. It's twitter-esque, which makes it look _almost_ legally retarded.


----------



## JoyJoy

Sitting in a completely quiet office, with one other person in the room whom I don't know well, and only a partition separating us...and my stomach keeps rumbling...quite loudly and frequently. :blush:


----------



## Paquito

Alright, so I've been trying to forgive and forget with someone.
Not working, at all.
Everytime I see or think of this person, this rage builds up in me and my only desire is to punch him. Or punch a baby. Maybe both.
This has led to some passive agressive behavior via myspace bulletins. Yea, I've become that guy.


----------



## Blackjack

free2beme04 said:


> Alright, so I've been trying to forgive and forget with someone.
> Not working, at all.
> Everytime I see or think of this person, this rage builds up in me and my only desire is to punch him. Or punch a baby. Maybe both.
> This has led to some passive agressive behavior via myspace bulletins. Yea, I've become that guy.



Baby-flail FTW


----------



## Miss Vickie

While I was out of town, I encouraged Burtimus to drive my car to work, because it's a nicer car, better gas mileage, heated seats, etc. This normally wouldn't be an issue but some jackass in a SUV rammed into him (and my car!) and she's in very bad shape. (No, he's not hurt, thankfully). We took her to the collision place today and they're not sure if she's fixable.  I'm trying really hard to take this with some grace and dignity, but dammit, that's my car!!! My favoritest, coolest, VW Beetle-ist car and now... she might be...gone. 

Yeah, I know, just a car. But still.. I've had this car since nursing school and it's probably (no, definitely) my favorite material possession.


----------



## CleverBomb

Miss Vickie said:


> While I was out of town, I encouraged Burtimus to drive my car to work, because it's a nicer car, better gas mileage, heated seats, etc. This normally wouldn't be an issue but some jackass in a SUV rammed into him (and my car!) and she's in very bad shape. (No, he's not hurt, thankfully). We took her to the collision place today and they're not sure if she's fixable.  I'm trying really hard to take this with some grace and dignity, but dammit, that's my car!!! My favoritest, coolest, VW Beetle-ist car and now... she might be...gone.
> 
> Yeah, I know, just a car. But still.. I've had this car since nursing school and it's probably (no, definitely) my favorite material possession.


Oh dear.
At least he's ok, and insurance should help some.

But that's little consolation.

-Rusty
(still mourning the loss of his old Honda bike after 4 years, a little.)


----------



## That1BigGirl

Sudden onset ear infections.

Not annoying- having a way cool doc who prescribed me a refill for meds in case something like this happened (thus, not going to the ER on a weekend).


----------



## Filly

MEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I swear it's only 11:40am and I wish I could have a stiff drink... and I'm not even a big drinker!!

ok so here's the background...
One of my ex's whom I was with for 6 years got back in contact recently. We didnt part on very good terms so I havent spoken to him that much since we split. Anyway, I felt I could talk to him again because I had moved on and wasnt angry anymore. So we have been talking for a bit... and it was nice. I certainly didnt want to get back together with him (NEVER go down that road), but it was just nice.

Anyway, this morning he starts talking to me about his most recent ex who he still loves etc etc. That wasn't the most comfortable conversation, but I could handle it. Then he starts talking about the current situation between those two, MY GOD! This woman is such a SKANK!!! Oh course he is infatuated and knows that she is using him but cant seem to tear himself away.

ARARRARAGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!! The whole situation annoys me. He was an absolute dick to me. And now he wants me to give him relationship advice!! Be a shoulder for him to cry on?!?! I guess I still do have anger in me about our relationship. Even though I rarely thought about him, and when I did think about him it was with indifference. Auch,... ok I'm done.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Filly said:


> MEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I swear it's only 11:40am and I wish I could have a stiff drink... and I'm not even a big drinker!!
> 
> ok so here's the background...
> One of my ex's whom I was with for 6 years got back in contact recently. We didnt part on very good terms so I havent spoken to him that much since we split. Anyway, I felt I could talk to him again because I had moved on and wasnt angry anymore. So we have been talking for a bit... and it was nice. I certainly didnt want to get back together with him (NEVER go down that road), but it was just nice.
> 
> Anyway, this morning he starts talking to me about his most recent ex who he still loves etc etc. That wasn't the most comfortable conversation, but I could handle it. Then he starts talking about the current situation between those two, MY GOD! This woman is such a SKANK!!! Oh course he is infatuated and knows that she is using him but cant seem to tear himself away.
> 
> *ARARRARAGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!! The whole situation annoys me. He was an absolute dick to me. And now he wants me to give him relationship advice!! Be a shoulder for him to cry on?!?! I guess I still do have anger in me about our relationship. Even though I rarely thought about him, and when I did think about him it was with indifference. * Auch,... ok I'm done.



I think you have every right in the world to point this out to him...especially if he wants to be friends.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

free2beme04 said:


> Alright, so I've been trying to forgive and forget with someone.
> Not working, at all.
> Everytime I see or think of this person, this rage builds up in me and my only desire is to punch him. Or punch a baby. Maybe both.
> This has led to some passive agressive behavior via myspace bulletins. Yea, I've become that guy.



Just send pics of your McOpen legs.......that should show him


----------



## CAMellie

I used the old "Well, if you don't know...I'm not gonna tell you!" line on Adrian. I have now become my mother :doh:


----------



## That1BigGirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just send pics of your McOpen legs.......that should show him



:shocked::bounce::blink::huh:


----------



## mszwebs

I have a 4 G iPod that my mom bought me, and I have more than 4 G of music.

The problem was compounded when I went on what amounted to a $30 spree, after just having bought the Kelly Clarkson album.

Now. I realize that I have 3 choices.

1. Get a new iPod. Sounds good...but it will have to wait until like...June, so that doesn't help me now.

2. Begin the painstaking and expensive process of re-purchasing music I already own in order to make it iTunes format, thus allowing for more songs on the iPod.

3. Begin the equally painstaking process of selecting which music I actually want ON the iPod and "unchecking" the stuff I don't want.

Apparently I'm going with option 3. 

Pain in the ass.


----------



## cherylharrell

My hubby passed on March 3 from a heart attack & now I'll never have him back. And I miss him so much. I'll never ever believe it that he's gone. It doesn't seem possible. The meanest thing you can do is die on your spouse and leave them lonely...


----------



## SamanthaNY

cherylharrell said:


> My hubby passed on March 3 from a heart attack & now I'll never have him back. And I miss him so much. I'll never ever believe it that he's gone. It doesn't seem possible. The meanest thing you can do is die on your spouse and leave them lonely...



Cheryl - I understand your anger, even if you know that he didn't *want* to leave you. He would have done anything to stay, if he could have. 

I think it's good that you're talking about this. Please take a look at this thread. It's about sharing when you've lost a loved one. I hope it can help you. I think it can.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Cheryl, I'm so sorry. There really are no words.


----------



## CleverBomb

cherylharrell said:


> My hubby passed on March 3 from a heart attack & now I'll never have him back. And I miss him so much. I'll never ever believe it that he's gone. It doesn't seem possible. The meanest thing you can do is die on your spouse and leave them lonely...


I'm dreadfully sorry to hear that.
You have my utmost condolences.

-Rusty


----------



## thejuicyone

My boyfriend or soon to be ex if he keeps up his nonsense.


----------



## Rowan

damn girl movies *sigh* just watched "he's not that into you" and of course it made me sad...now im sobbing....im such a loser lol


----------



## ValentineBBW

Cheryl, I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

My sincerest condolences to you and your family, Cheryl.


----------



## bexy

cherylharrell said:


> My hubby passed on March 3 from a heart attack & now I'll never have him back. And I miss him so much. I'll never ever believe it that he's gone. It doesn't seem possible. The meanest thing you can do is die on your spouse and leave them lonely...



So very sorry for your loss Cheryl.


----------



## mel

life..or the lack thereof


----------



## HottiMegan

Cheryl, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Blackjack

It's a beautiful day out, almost 60, clear skies, absolutely incredible. People ought to be outside doing stuff- even if it's outside chores like yardwork and stuff- and yet the town seems so... empty. Driving home from work I only saw a few people out and about not in cars. A handful of kids and their parents were at a baseball field by the high school; an older couple taking a walk; two people sitting out in front of the local ice cream shop.

Where the hell _is _everybody?

Christ, it just leaves me wicked depressed and feeling lonely, seeing so few people around.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

cherylharrell said:


> My hubby passed on March 3 from a heart attack & now I'll never have him back. And I miss him so much. I'll never ever believe it that he's gone. It doesn't seem possible. The meanest thing you can do is die on your spouse and leave them lonely...



Cheryl, I'm so sorry for your loss. I just wanted you to know that you're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sugar and spice

Cheryl, I am so sorry for your loss. I know no words would ever be enough but please know I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers my deepest condolences to you.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Cheryl - sorry to hear about your loss. *hugs*


my head hurts so much I want to cry.


----------



## swamptoad

Blackjack said:


> It's a beautiful day out, almost 60, clear skies, absolutely incredible. People ought to be outside doing stuff- even if it's outside chores like yardwork and stuff- and yet the town seems so... empty. Driving home from work I only saw a few people out and about not in cars. A handful of kids and their parents were at a baseball field by the high school; an older couple taking a walk; two people sitting out in front of the local ice cream shop.
> 
> Where the hell _is _everybody?
> 
> Christ, it just leaves me wicked depressed and feeling lonely, seeing so few people around.




Wow!!! That is odd. If we have a day like that here in Minnesota .... with all the COLD weather we have been having ... you are certain to find lots of people out and about walking outside .... Heck they are out for walks in much worse temps on a daily basis (many that I see.) :doh:


I say its a wonderful thing that you observe and appreciate a beautiful day when it happens. :bow:

And tomorrow we might have a day of 60 degrees finally!


Ok, my annoying thing ---- I am annoyed that my workplace isolates me and that I don't really have any friends where I live. SERIOUSLY.


----------



## JoyJoy

The Delta website. It's so slow today, it's like trying to walk through a pool of jello. (the lime green kind, if anyone's wondering)


----------



## QueenB

a unicorns song in a fucking crayon commercial? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OGYTgrV3Hg


----------



## Lovelyone

Today some kids were in the wood behind my Mom's home. I am not sure why they were there, but they shot out my mom's double paned sliding glass door and a window above her sink with a BB gun. The window...just glass, can be replaced--but had they aimed a little lower they would have hurt someone sitting in that kitchen (perhaps my mom, my 86 year old great uncle or myself) 
What happened to kids these day? I would have never done something like that when I was a kid for fear of what would happen if my mom found out. Don't get me wrong, I was not an innocent angelic kid by any stretch of the imagination...but I never damaged someone's personal property, and my parents taught me well enough to know that you respect your elders. It just astounds me what they will do for attention and, to do that to a old woman whom is living on a meager income...that just pisses me off. It's like they lost all sense of decency, morality, and kindness towards others. Perhaps they were never tought these things and that makes me very sad. Where did children learn such behavior? Each day I become more disappointed and more frustrated with the idea that our future lies in the hands of children like these.


----------



## luscious_lulu

I've been bitchy/grumpy for 2 days and I don't know why.


----------



## HottiMegan

Lovelyone said:


> Today some kids were in the wood behind my Mom's home. I am not sure why they were there, but they shot out my mom's double paned sliding glass door and a window above her sink with a BB gun. The window...just glass, can be replaced--but had they aimed a little lower they would have hurt someone sitting in that kitchen (perhaps my mom, my 86 year old great uncle or myself)
> What happened to kids these day? I would have never done something like that when I was a kid for fear of what would happen if my mom found out. Don't get me wrong, I was not an innocent angelic kid by any stretch of the imagination...but I never damaged someone's personal property, and my parents taught me well enough to know that you respect your elders. It just astounds me what they will do for attention and, to do that to a old woman whom is living on a meager income...that just pisses me off. It's like they lost all sense of decency, morality, and kindness towards others. Perhaps they were never tought these things and that makes me very sad. Where did children learn such behavior? Each day I become more disappointed and more frustrated with the idea that our future lies in the hands of children like these.



I have friends that don't watch their children, i can almost see their kids doing something like that as teens. Parents are just too buys or lazy to teach proper behavior. It's a daily battle with Max to make sure he's a well behaved polite child.


----------



## HottiMegan

I hate Mondays. I'm alway soooooo tired and worn out on Mondays. I have a bad headache today because i need a nap!!


----------



## SMA413

I have the "Rescue Pack" song from Go, Diego, Go! stuck in my head... 


Oooohhhhhhh.... Rescue Pak! Comin' to the rescue! Arescante!!


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks so much ya'll. I 'll have to check out that thread. I didn't mean to seem mad at him for passing on. I just miss him so much & life as I knew it is over. I'll never again get to go or do certain things ever again cuz he did them with me & either there is no one else to go with me or it wouldn't be the same or both...


----------



## Mishty

The god forsaken effin' tampon machine took my money AGAIN!
And now I gotta go ask the 65 year old janitor if *he* can fix the thing while I ask one of these snotty bitches if I can borrow something...considering all the teachers on my hall are 'effin 50 and older, it'll prolly involve a belt and some weird 24 inch cotton boat.


I'm one tiny step away from leaving, fuck this stupid school and it's rules. 



/rant


----------



## Rowan

I am really nervous about going back to my math class tonight after having had spring break last week. Why am I nervous? Before spring break I had a mid term exam...I think I did okay...not sure....and tonight I find out my grade...bah!


----------



## Surlysomething

Mishty said:


> The god forsaken effin' tampon machine took my money AGAIN!
> And now I gotta go ask the 65 year old janitor if *he* can fix the thing while I ask one of these snotty bitches if I can borrow something...considering all the teachers on my hall are 'effin 50 and older, it'll prolly involve a belt and some weird 24 inch cotton boat.
> 
> 
> I'm one tiny step away from leaving, fuck this stupid school and it's rules.
> 
> 
> 
> /rant



always be packing


----------



## bexy

My best friend and girl I call my sister is annoying me!
We are so similar in some ways, but polar opposites in others.

I am a lot more open minded than she is, she can be very closed minded sometimes. 

I just spoke to her about breastfeeding the baby, she said she doesn't like it and would not want me to do it in front of her or in public with her there. She then suggested I could just go to a toilet. Tried to explain why this was pathetic and disgusting, would she eat in a toilet!? I tried to say I would maybe need her support to feel comfortable breast feeding as it is my first child, but she doesn't listen.... 

She is hard work.


----------



## steely

If you can breastfeed,from what I understand it can be tricky,you do it.It is so much healthier for your baby and protects them.It makes for a stronger healthier child.Don't let anyone talk you out of it,friend or otherwise.It's your life and your baby.


----------



## HottiMegan

bexy said:


> My best friend and girl I call my sister is annoying me!
> We are so similar in some ways, but polar opposites in others.
> 
> I am a lot more open minded than she is, she can be very closed minded sometimes.
> 
> I just spoke to her about breastfeeding the baby, she said she doesn't like it and would not want me to do it in front of her or in public with her there. She then suggested I could just go to a toilet. Tried to explain why this was pathetic and disgusting, would she eat in a toilet!? I tried to say I would maybe need her support to feel comfortable breast feeding as it is my first child, but she doesn't listen....
> 
> She is hard work.



I'm sorry she's so against it. Breastfeeding is such a beautiful, natural thing. I am brokenhearted that my milk never came in. I tried for nearly 4 months before giving up. 
You are going to hear so many differing opinions and advice that you're going to have to filter a lot out. You need to do what feels right for you and your baby regardless of others' input. 
It might be hard on you guys and i feel for you on that.


----------



## Sugar

My new medication is making me so sick. Every single "side effect" the doctor mentioned I've gotten...plus it's not doing it's job. Brilliant!


----------



## Mathias

I know it's fake and all but that "Syrup on Pancakes" commercial Denny's has going around made me nauseous. Maybe that was the point. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ns7gm8dChfs&feature=related


----------



## bexy

steely said:


> If you can breastfeed,from what I understand it can be tricky,you do it.It is so much healthier for your baby and protects them.It makes for a stronger healthier child.Don't let anyone talk you out of it,friend or otherwise.It's your life and your baby.





HottiMegan said:


> I'm sorry she's so against it. Breastfeeding is such a beautiful, natural thing. I am brokenhearted that my milk never came in. I tried for nearly 4 months before giving up.
> You are going to hear so many differing opinions and advice that you're going to have to filter a lot out. You need to do what feels right for you and your baby regardless of others' input.
> It might be hard on you guys and i feel for you on that.



Thanks guys. Her and I differ a lot on opinions sometimes, she's very concerned with whats the norm, and adhering to it. But I had hoped she would be on my side for this. I told her I will be doing it whenever, wherever, whether she likes it or not and she has a few months to come to terms with it lol. We don't live in the same city so it's not going to come up too often, but I still wanted to know I could count on her.


----------



## SMA413

I need to get a new computer... my desktop is on it's last leg of life. The laptop I have is beyond repair.

So I'm looking at new laptops, but I have no idea what I want/need.


----------



## steely

bexy said:


> Thanks guys. Her and I differ a lot on opinions sometimes, she's very concerned with whats the norm, and adhering to it. But I had hoped she would be on my side for this. I told her I will be doing it whenever, wherever, whether she likes it or not and she has a few months to come to terms with it lol. We don't live in the same city so it's not going to come up too often, but I still wanted to know I could count on her.



What could be more natural than breastfeeding and bonding with your baby?I wonder sometimes about where people's priorities lie.A child is the most important part of your life.:bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

People who can't *read.* :doh:

Okay, this might be a leeeeeeetle Dims-related. Sue me.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

BigBeautifulMe said:


> People who can't *read.* :doh:
> 
> Okay, this might be a leeeeeeetle Dims-related. Sue me.



Oh Darling, I know EXACTLY what you mean. I was thinking it, and you said it. Thank you for that. And I will defend you in the possible lawsuit, ok?


----------



## That1BigGirl

bexy said:


> Thanks guys. Her and I differ a lot on opinions sometimes, she's very concerned with whats the norm, and adhering to it. But I had hoped she would be on my side for this. I told her I will be doing it whenever, wherever, whether she likes it or not and she has a few months to come to terms with it lol. We don't live in the same city so it's not going to come up too often, but I still wanted to know I could count on her.



Breastfeeding isn't that hard, but does take a little practice, AND you can visit lactation specialists before giving birth (and they should I assume have one at the hospital- maybe not, but in the US most, if not all do). Practice at home a bit before you take your baby into the world, or to meet your friend/s. In a few weeks, you can whip out a boob and unless you announce what you are doing, no one will be the wiser.


----------



## Rowan

I wish I could have true actual female friends.....I've never had any  I guess I try too hard...going above and beyond and never anything in return...lucky if they don't try to bone the men i am interested in. Sucks not having friends really


----------



## exile in thighville

the worst year for music since


----------



## luscious_lulu

Someone who was trying to be my friend said something cruel about me when they thought I was out of earshot. Don't think I want to be their friend anymore.


----------



## Surlysomething

exile in thighville said:


> the worst year for music since




Wow, three months into 2009 and you've already passed judgment. Hilarious.


----------



## MsGreenLantern

My boyfriend turned off my alarm this morning by accident, making me sleep through most of my morning of work... followed by REALLY LOUD DRILLING in my apartment building all day.


----------



## HottiMegan

luscious_lulu said:


> Someone who was trying to be my friend said something cruel about me when they thought I was out of earshot. Don't think I want to be their friend anymore.



I'm sorry about that. i have had so many so called BFFs talk crap behind my back. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

There is a freaking bird outside in the yard for the past few days that makes a consistent, high pitched noise, like nails on a blackboard, for hours and hours and hours. I am ready to freaking hurt something bad. I have a serious headache from that damn bird. 

Oh for a set of binoculars, a suitable thing to throw and the nerve to do it. Just to make it fly away mind you, I wouldn't hurt it.


----------



## That1BigGirl

Everyone in my family keeps busting my balls because I can't make my ear drum magically heal so that I can hear out of my ear again. They just don't believe me that I've wished for a Fairy God Mother, or a Magic Wand to heal this, and they don't seem to come through for me.

Maybe it's me making it worse, since I have to ask them to speak up or turn my head towards the side I can hear from? I didn't get an ear infection on purpose to make their lives hell... I wish they would understand that.

*I don't mean to sound like I'm having a pity party for myself. I'm just disappointed in my family's reaction to some things.


----------



## Sugar

That1BigGirl said:


> Everyone in my family keeps busting my balls because I can't make my ear drum magically heal so that I can hear out of my ear again. They just don't believe me that I've wished for a Fairy God Mother, or a Magic Wand to heal this, and they don't seem to come through for me.
> 
> Maybe it's me making it worse, since I have to ask them to speak up or turn my head towards the side I can hear from? I didn't get an ear infection on purpose to make their lives hell... I wish they would understand that.
> 
> *I don't mean to sound like I'm having a pity party for myself. I'm just disappointed in my family's reaction to some things.



Perhaps you should learn some sign language for them if you know what I'm saying...


----------



## That1BigGirl

Lucky said:


> Perhaps you should learn some sign language for them if you know what I'm saying...



Muahahaha. :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

bexy said:


> My best friend and girl I call my sister is annoying me!
> We are so similar in some ways, but polar opposites in others.
> 
> I am a lot more open minded than she is, she can be very closed minded sometimes.
> 
> I just spoke to her about breastfeeding the baby, she said she doesn't like it and would not want me to do it in front of her or in public with her there. She then suggested I could just go to a toilet. Tried to explain why this was pathetic and disgusting, would she eat in a toilet!? I tried to say I would maybe need her support to feel comfortable breast feeding as it is my first child, but she doesn't listen....
> 
> She is hard work.




Won't be the first time you come up against this crap. Just stick to your guns because it's all worth it


----------



## SMA413

My mom dropped my iPod in a cup of fuckin coffee.

 :doh:  :doh:


----------



## Sugar

Other people's OCD. It's genuinely starting to break my spirit.


----------



## Just_Jen

12 hour shift, need i say more?


----------



## Surlysomething

SMA413 said:


> My mom dropped my iPod in a cup of fuckin coffee.
> 
> :doh:  :doh:



Oh man. That would burn my ass. I hope she buys you a new one.


----------



## Mathias

Parents who let their kids run all over the place in public.


----------



## Mathias

SMA413 said:


> My mom dropped my iPod in a cup of fuckin coffee.
> 
> :doh:  :doh:



That really sucks. Is she replacing it?


----------



## SMA413

Surlysomething said:


> Oh man. That would burn my ass. I hope she buys you a new one.





Mathias said:


> That really sucks. Is she replacing it?



LOL- oh yeah. She already replaced it. My old iPod died around 3 PM. I had a new one in my hands by 5:30 or so.


----------



## JoyJoy

My neighbor has taken to doing calisthenics on Sunday mornings recently. Currently, my desk chair feels like a vibrating massage chair because the floor is shaking so much from it, and my china cabinet is tinkling in a frightening way, since it's on the shared wall. At first I thought it was vibrations from the train tracks about a block away (silly me), but no - it's her jumping up and down - and she seems to have a lot of stamina because it's been going on for a good 20 minutes now. :doh: Good for her for exercising, but I wish she'd do it on someone else's floor.


----------



## Surlysomething

SMA413 said:


> LOL- oh yeah. She already replaced it. My old iPod died around 3 PM. I had a new one in my hands by 5:30 or so.




Haha! You have a good Mom.


----------



## That1BigGirl

JoyJoy said:


> My neighbor has taken to doing calisthenics on Sunday mornings recently. Currently, my desk chair feels like a vibrating massage chair because the floor is shaking so much from it, and my china cabinet is tinkling in a frightening way, since it's on the shared wall. At first I thought it was vibrations from the train tracks about a block away (silly me), but no - it's her jumping up and down - and she seems to have a lot of stamina because it's been going on for a good 20 minutes now. :doh: Good for her for exercising, but I wish she'd do it on someone else's floor.



Please tell me your neighbor's is an apartment, not a house next door. 
..........
Then again... if your neighbor 500 ft away could shake your house doing calisthenics ... that's disturbingly hot.


----------



## SMA413

Surlysomething said:


> Haha! You have a good Mom.



Yep- definitely


----------



## Sugar

People who ignore/downplay a compliment. If my compliment wasn't good enough I hope you'll agree that you're a buttface!


----------



## mossystate

Lucky said:


> I hope you'll agree that you're a buttface!




Aw...........thanks.


:blush:


----------



## Guy

One of my fillings is starting to come loose.  Means an expensive trip to the dentist that I will hate on many different levels. Major suckage..


----------



## Weeze

Because of freakin' Ginny last night (dammit, woman), I drove around for like, an hour to THREE DIFFERENT TACO BELLS at MIDNIGHT.

Appearantly, all the taco bells in my area closed at midnight.

I got back to my area around quarter of 1 and drove through mcdonalds just because I was in that mood where, if you can't get what you want, you can't just go home with NOTHING.

Yeah. Unfortunatly, I am still in a very, very taco bell mood and will probably go find some later this afternoon.


----------



## Sugar

krismiss said:


> Because of freakin' Ginny last night (dammit, woman), I drove around for like, an hour to THREE DIFFERENT TACO BELLS at MIDNIGHT.
> 
> Appearantly, all the taco bells in my area close at midnight.
> 
> I got back to my area around quarter of 1 and drove through mcdonalds just because I was in that mood where, if you can't get what you want, you can't just go home with NOTHING.
> 
> Yeah. Unfortunatly, I am still in a very, very taco bell mood and will probably go find some later this afternoon.



I wondered where you went! I'm sorry you didn't get your TB fix.


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> Aw...........thanks.
> 
> 
> :blush:



Your* welcome sweet cheeks.


----------



## Weeze

Lucky said:


> I wondered where you went! I'm sorry you didn't get your TB fix.



Conveniently, my sister asked me if I wanted to go to California Tortilla with her for dinner, since our parents are out tonight.


Score.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

That's SO weird, Krissy - the taco bell website says all locations are open until at least 1 a.m., and you're in a big city. What's up with that?!?! Major suck.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lucky said:


> People who ignore/downplay a compliment. If my compliment wasn't good enough I hope you'll agree that you're a buttface!



I so agree. 
Also, I have said it before and I will say it again....thank EVERYONE that gave you a compliment or thank no one. It is sooooo damn rude to just acknowledge a compliment from one and ignore everyone else. You best believe the ignored ones notice and most likely won't be so nice to you again.

Compliments are gifts.....so you SHOULD thank people for them....just like any other gift.


----------



## CAMellie

I have 2 but they're related...


I got 8 inches cut off my hair yesterday...and I HATE it! It didn't come out looking ANYTHING like I wanted it to.
And I dyed my hair red. Now, usually it comes out right, but I used a new brand and it SUCKS! It didn't "take" to some of my hair so my hair looks "splotchy".


I plan on buying some of that stuff that strips off hair dye...then going to another stylist to get my hair fixed ASAP.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

My car desperately needs some work done on it, and I don't know of any close, convenient, or cheap car places to take it and have them work on it.

This weekend, I drove up to my friend's Frat house. 2 Hour drive. My car has been acting up lately, and the check engine light came on before I left on Friday. I checked under the hood and noticed my engine coolant reservoir tank was completely empty. And I swore I just filled that in December.

So I drove over to Auto Zone to pick up some antifreeze and some Stop-Leak to put in the car. As I prepared to pour the Stop-Leak goop into the radiator, I noticed that it was nearly full. Well crap, can't pour it all in there. I did what I could, and poured the rest into the tank, along with some antifreeze. Then it was off on my 100 mile trip.

When I parked in his parking lot upon arrival, he said my car immediately started pouring out engine coolant on the ground. Apparently, the main hose from the radiator to the engine just came off. Not a leak, it just literally came OFF.

Needless to say, since I don't know anything about cars, I started to freak. Trevor assured me it just needed a new clamp on the hose to reattach it. But of course, the radiator was completely empty now... so I drove around the rest of the weekend hoping and praying that it would start to work right again and circulate the antifreeze before I tried to drive the 100 miles back. I'm home, safe and sound, but now I know it just has to be looked at.


----------



## Surlysomething

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> My car desperately needs some work done on it, and I don't know of any close, convenient, or cheap car places to take it and have them work on it.
> 
> This weekend, I drove up to my friend's Frat house. 2 Hour drive. My car has been acting up lately, and the check engine light came on before I left on Friday. I checked under the hood and noticed my engine coolant reservoir tank was completely empty. And I swore I just filled that in December.
> 
> So I drove over to Auto Zone to pick up some antifreeze and some Stop-Leak to put in the car. As I prepared to pour the Stop-Leak goop into the radiator, I noticed that it was nearly full. Well crap, can't pour it all in there. I did what I could, and poured the rest into the tank, along with some antifreeze. Then it was off on my 100 mile trip.
> 
> When I parked in his parking lot upon arrival, he said my car immediately started pouring out engine coolant on the ground. Apparently, the main hose from the radiator to the engine just came off. Not a leak, it just literally came OFF.
> 
> Needless to say, since I don't know anything about cars, I started to freak. Trevor assured me it just needed a new clamp on the hose to reattach it. But of course, the radiator was completely empty now... so I drove around the rest of the weekend hoping and praying that it would start to work right again and circulate the antifreeze before I tried to drive the 100 miles back. I'm home, safe and sound, but now I know it just has to be looked at.



Ugh. Car problems are so stressful. I'm glad you made it home ok, what a relief, eh?


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Surlysomething said:


> Ugh. Car problems are so stressful. I'm glad you made it home ok, what a relief, eh?



Agreed. It was the one constant worry for a weekend that was otherwise stress-free and enjoyable. Not knowing if I'd make it home... kinda sucks! LoL But thank you. :bow:


----------



## SMA413

Today, I got up at 5:30 this morning for work after staying up WAAAY too late last night at an As Tall As Lions concert. I dragged myself through the morning routine, got in my car, and made the 25-30 minute drive downtown to work. I get to my floor, clock in, and start towards the break room to put my purse away. My friend Koichi stops me and is like, "Hey- are you working with Gene today?" and I said yeah and then Koichi says... "Oh- she called in sick today."

FML
:doh:

I guess the bright side of this is that I got to go home... but now I need to make up a 12 hour shift at some point this week.


----------



## Blackjack

I'm one of the only closers for my particular department at work; the other guy who usually does it is on vacation this week. And now my stomach is all acting fucked up.

Money-wise, I can afford to miss one day... but I really don't want to call out 'cuz it'll leave my co-workers hanging.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> When I parked in his parking lot upon arrival, he said my car immediately started pouring out engine coolant on the ground. Apparently, the main hose from the radiator to the engine just came off. Not a leak, it just literally came OFF.




This exact thing happened to me on Friday the 13th. Except mine was a local ride and I kinda stopped short for a yellow to red light and apparently that is what did it. I started smelling a funny rubber smell on the way home.
Hubby is a mechanic and he looked at it that night. The radiator itself is a bit loose (needing extra bolts or something) and the jolting stop made the clamp loosen and the hose popped off and the fluid came out. He replaced the clamp, checked the hose and refilled it. Good as new. So, as long as someone properly re-attached the hose and refilled it, you should be good to go.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

D_A_Bunny said:


> This exact thing happened to me on Friday the 13th. Except mine was a local ride and I kinda stopped short for a yellow to red light and apparently that is what did it. I started smelling a funny rubber smell on the way home.
> Hubby is a mechanic and he looked at it that night. The radiator itself is a bit loose (needing extra bolts or something) and the jolting stop made the clamp loosen and the hose popped off and the fluid came out. He replaced the clamp, checked the hose and refilled it. Good as new. So, as long as someone properly re-attached the hose and refilled it, you should be good to go.



Hmmm. I suppose that's good to know then. Because the trip home was uneventful. No random check engine lights or stalls (that has happened a couple of times lately, while driving). But I don't know if all the issues that have been popping up are related to that or not. So I'm probably going to have it checked anyway. Still, I'm glad to know we did all we could, and it was the right thing. Thanks for sharing the story, I feel a little better now about driving it somewhere. :happy:


----------



## bexy

I am sick and tired of always being the one to run around after people, to always be the one making all of the effort, to always be the one to get no appreciation and of always being let down


----------



## LoveBHMS

bexy said:


> I am sick and tired of always being the one to run around after people, to always be the one making all of the effort, to always be the one to get no appreciation and of always being let down



Right there with ya sister.

<3

How's little baby girl Bexy/George doing?


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

I feel like I've hit the wall, bottom and the end of my rope all at the same time.


----------



## mossystate

Walked away from my computer...came back...now the text size is all fucked up and I don't know how to get it back to normal. FucketyFuckFuck. I have tried going to my control panel, and I have clicked on ' page ' and tried that. This is making me queasy!


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> Walked away from my computer...came back...now the text size is all fucked up and I don't know how to get it back to normal. FucketyFuckFuck. I have tried going to my control panel, and I have clicked on ' page ' and tried that. This is making me queasy!



Did you check your browser settings? You can IM me if you need help.


----------



## ZosofanCMR

My deployment to Iraq in September, not cause I have any qualms about going, its the pre-deployment shit that pisses me off


----------



## mossystate

Lucky said:


> Did you check your browser settings? You can IM me if you need help.



I _could_ IM you, if I had your ID... That's a swell offer. I am making dinner right now, so am up and down. Is it difficult?.....I have pretty much gone everywhere on my computer there is to go.

FucketyFuckFuck.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Yeah, car's not fixed... damn it all. I have a job interview tomorrow at 2, and I was planning on heading home on Wednesday night for an "extended weekend." Girlfriend's Brother is home from the Air Force, and wanted to see me before he got deployed to England, so I kinda promised I'd find the time to come home. So I either find a Car-X here somewhere, or I see if I can make it work just long enough to get what I need done, done. I made a 2 hour drive from Dekalb to Normal, so maybe it'll be okay for a half hour less than that.

What's annoying me now is that feeling in the pit of my stomach that won't go away, because no matter how hard I try to push aside any worries, I feel like something bad is going to happen.


----------



## Shosh

I have an ulcer on the side of my tongue. Anybody have a remedy for that?


----------



## Suze

why is it always the ugly guys who never quits?


----------



## Rowan

mossystate said:


> I _could_ IM you, if I had your ID... That's a swell offer. I am making dinner right now, so am up and down. Is it difficult?.....I have pretty much gone everywhere on my computer there is to go.
> 
> FucketyFuckFuck.



on the lower right hand side of your browser window you should see a magnifying glass with a percentage next to it. This should be on just 100%, any higher or lower your text will be wonky. Hope that helps!


----------



## Rowan

susieQ said:


> why is it always the ugly guys who never quits?



I have asked myself this sooooooo many times lol


----------



## SamanthaNY

I'm no fan of AIG or anyone in their executive ranks, but I'm PISSED that busloads of protesters were taken to their private homes where they picketed, yelled, threatened and waved signs at executive's private homes. And of course, news crews followed eagerly. Families and _children _live there - in neighborhoods where other families live and enjoy their privacy. They didn't need or deserve the danger that this grandstanding idiocy invited. Keep your anger at the business where it belongs... at the business address. 

This only fuels the anger and resentment, and moves it's focus from a corporation (justified), where a person happens to work, and a man that has a family (completely inappropriate). Inciting misdirected anger this way is beyond wrong, and it will escalate.


----------



## Smushygirl

Susannah said:


> I have an ulcer on the side of my tongue. Anybody have a remedy for that?



Extra B vitamins and especially Folic Acid!


----------



## Sugar

Long toe nails. For the love of Ala in a rubber raft, CUT THOSE THINGS BEFORE THEY HURT SOMEONE!


----------



## mossystate

Last nights dreams are still in my head. One had to do with a certain poster and a certain thread. I need a brain cleaning. :huh:



*sharah...my text is back to the way it was..roomie came home...rolled his eyes...fixed it............thanks for the offer...I will be sure to come to you with the next issue that comes up......it might not be computer related, so, muscle up, buttercup


----------



## Suze

Rowan said:


> I have asked myself this sooooooo many times lol


i love how you took my point straight away!

*evil grin*


----------



## HottiMegan

My matress sucks. It makes my back hurt pretty bad for a few hours after getting out of bed. My sleep is suffering too. DONT EVER BUY A PILLOWTOP! You cant flip it so an ass groove gets worn into it!!


----------



## Mathias

There's a mess of drama going on between friends of mine that basically started because we hang out way too much. I'm getting sick of it.


----------



## steely

My toilet is leaking into the subfloor.


----------



## Adamantoise

Trying to draw...
FAIL...
That is all.


----------



## CleverBomb

mossystate said:


> Last nights dreams are still in my head. One had to do with a certain poster and a certain thread. I need a brain cleaning. :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> *sharah...my text is back to the way it was..roomie came home...rolled his eyes...fixed it............thanks for the offer...I will be sure to come to you with the next issue that comes up......it might not be computer related, so, muscle up, buttercup


Coming right up!






-Rusty


----------



## LoveBHMS

Susannah said:


> I have an ulcer on the side of my tongue. Anybody have a remedy for that?



Yes! Plain yogurt. It neutralizes the acid and the cold helps soothe the pain.

There are also numerous oral numbing medications in the US that are sold over the counter. I found "Cank-Aid" to be the best but I don't know what is available in Austrailia.

But try a quarter/half teaspoon of plain yogurt on the affected area.


----------



## Lovelyone

it is SNOWING AGAIN....gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Winter, be done with you!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Couples that don't have original separate thoughts anymore. Lame.


----------



## That1BigGirl

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm no fan of AIG or anyone in their executive ranks, but I'm PISSED that busloads of protesters were taken to their private homes where they picketed, yelled, threatened and waved signs at executive's private homes. And of course, news crews followed eagerly. Families and _children _live there - in neighborhoods where other families live and enjoy their privacy. They didn't need or deserve the danger that this grandstanding idiocy invited. Keep your anger at the business where it belongs... at the business address.
> 
> This only fuels the anger and resentment, and moves it's focus from a corporation (justified), where a person happens to work, and a man that has a family (completely inappropriate). Inciting misdirected anger this way is beyond wrong, and it will escalate.




I have to agree with you completely. The more I agree with you, the more my brain tingles.


----------



## Just_Jen

im annoyed because i hav eno food and especially not the food im craving and not enough money to buy more food...god im hungry! 

*whine* i really wish i had some bread or chocolate the most..god dayum!


----------



## Gingembre

The festival gods really do not want me to come out & play this year. No glastonbury tickets....no Reading tickets....no-one to go to Benicassim with.....ohh damn you all who successfully got tickets! I hate you all!


----------



## Tanuki

My knee is in agony.... yup.


----------



## SMA413

I had my entire work schedule planned out so that I can transition from day shift to night shift in a few weeks. Today, my manager called me and wants me to switch on Tuesday... which is tomorrow.

How the hell am I supposed to switch to a nocturnal schedule that quickly?? Tomorrow night is gonna suck.


----------



## Lovelyone

She did it on purpose--to piss me off and then pretended that she didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## CAMellie

Subeta is pissing me off right now!


----------



## SMA413

Just when I'm ready to go to bed, I get the hiccups.


You gotta be effin' kidding me.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Did you make it through the night at work okay, Sam? Changing schedules is a pain.


----------



## steely

My plumber put in the toilet wrong and it's been leaking into the floor for who knows how long.Genius that he is,and we talked about this,I'm a big woman I need this to stay put,he nailed it to the floor.Now I can't unscrew it and fix what he did wrong.Aaarrrgggghhhh!


----------



## Proner

Gingembre said:


> The festival gods really do not want me to come out & play this year. No glastonbury tickets....no Reading tickets....no-one to go to Benicassim with.....ohh damn you all who successfully got tickets! I hate you all!



Your offering to the festival gods must not been enough !
Seriously good luck for the next festival I hope you could play this time, I know how frustrating and annoying it be to miss a festival or a competition you absolutely want to go.


----------



## SMA413

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Did you make it through the night at work okay, Sam? Changing schedules is a pain.



I go in tonight, so I'll letcha know in the AM. 


It was hard trying to sleep through the day... hopefully it'll get easier as it becomes more routine.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Ahhh, thought that was tonight. Good luck!!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Oh, also - I used to work a night shift. Earplugs, very dark curtains and sleep masks are your friends. lol


----------



## SMA413

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Ahhh, thought that was tonight. Good luck!!!!





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Oh, also - I used to work a night shift. Earplugs, very dark curtains and sleep masks are your friends. lol



Yeah... I'm definitely thinking of making an investment is all of those. LOL. 

It also doesn't help when my friends don't understand the fact that I have to sleep during the day. 

Maybe I'll start calling them at all hours of the night until they get the point. LOL


----------



## Mini

I'm tired of feeling so fucking inadequate.


----------



## mossystate

The scratches I have all over my right foot, because some guy decided he wanted to play/or was angry at me at 5AM this morning...and all I wanted to do was get from the bathroom, back to my bedroom. He grabbed my calf and went after me with all available claws...and teeth. I couldn't even yell, because roomie was fast asleep in his room.

I was so tempted to do the same to him when I got up this morning...he is lucky he is so fucking cute.


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> The scratches I have all over my right foot, because some guy decided he wanted to play/or was angry at me at 5AM this morning...and all I wanted to do was get from the bathroom, back to my bedroom. He grabbed my calf and went after me with all available claws...and teeth. I couldn't even yell, because roomie was fast asleep in his room.
> 
> I was so tempted to do the same to him when I got up this morning...he is lucky he is so fucking cute.



Yep, your cats are soooo much better than my dog.


----------



## mossystate

Lucky said:


> Yep, your cats are soooo much better than my dog.



Cat.

One.

And...yes.

SO much better than a damned mutt.

My boy has personality.

Shoosh your face.


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> Cat.
> 
> One.
> 
> And...yes.
> 
> SO much better than a damned mutt.
> 
> My boy has personality.
> 
> Shoosh your face.



You're right! Schizophrenia gives anything personality.  

We should introduce my dog and your cat.


----------



## snuggletiger

The benefits lady at my office who is I swear one step above moron, and that's probably demeaning to the moron. Actually UNUM Long Term Co. You are the reason for the rant, thanks to your shady dealings of changing options on the plans a year before telling customers you changed them. So thanks to your shennaiganny ways I am going to be rated at a higher rate for the new plan so you get to sucker me for a few sheckles more because I passed a birthday. 

may you boys feel the beautiful sword of nationalization gut you like a dead fish in a lake.
 to the moronic lady, There's another round of layoffs you might just be on that train. Hope you got your kit bag packed


----------



## sugar and spice

snuggletiger said:


> The benefits lady at my office who is I swear one step above moron, and that's probably demeaning to the moron. Actually UNUM Long Term Co. You are the reason for the rant, thanks to your shady dealings of changing options on the plans a year before telling customers you changed them. So thanks to your shennaiganny ways I am going to be rated at a higher rate for the new plan so you get to sucker me for a few sheckles more because I passed a birthday.
> 
> may you boys feel the beautiful sword of nationalization gut you like a dead fish in a lake.
> to the moronic lady, There's another round of layoffs you might just be on that train. Hope you got your kit bag packed



Sorry you're having troubles but I just had to compliment you on the phrase
"shennaiganny ways" ha ha good one, I gotta use that.


----------



## Mathias

There are these two girls in my Radio Broadcasting class who giggle like idiots almost constantly. It's annoying and making it hard to focus...


----------



## Shosh

The guy that posts those trash Neo Nazi pro Hitler threads here keeps sending me friend requests and nasty messages to my Facebook and MySpace pages.

Fuck off Loser!


----------



## Mathias

Susannah said:


> The guy that posts those trash Neo Nazi pro Hitler threads here keeps sending me friend requests and nasty messages to my Facebook and MySpace pages.
> 
> Fuck off Loser!





I'm so sorry Shoshie! Have you set them both to private?


----------



## Shosh

Mathias said:


> I'm so sorry Shoshie! Have you set them both to private?



Yes they are both set to private, but each time I deny the friend request and block him, that loser just creates a new username/account.

Get a life loser! You have too much time on your hands I think.


----------



## Mathias

Susannah said:


> Yes they are both set to private, but each time I deny the friend request and block him, that loser just creates a new username/account.
> 
> Get a life loser! You have too much time on your hands I think.



Isn't there a way to get the police involved? That's harrasment.


----------



## Shosh

Mathias said:


> Isn't there a way to get the police involved? That's harrasment.



It is hard when it is internet based. I have sent copies of his revolting messages to Facebook Admin, so we shall see.

I know that that jerk keeps registering here under different names and he keeps getting banned, but it is very hard.

The guy is probably some pimply loser living in his mother's house.


----------



## Paquito

Susannah said:


> It is hard when it is internet based. I have sent copies of his revolting messages to Facebook Admin, so we shall see.
> 
> I know that that jerk keeps registering here under different names and he keeps getting banned, but it is very hard.
> 
> The guy is probably some pimply loser living in his mother's house.



You'd think the scumbag would have learned by now that Shoshie's too much of a badass for him to handle. :bow:


----------



## Shosh

free2beme04 said:


> You'd think the scumbag would have learned by now that Shoshie's too much of a badass for him to handle. :bow:



Me a badass? I am as soft as a marshmallow actually.

I just hate dickheads like that.


----------



## Shosh

Miss Universe and others were invited to Guantanamo Bay to meet US military personnel there.

Miss Universe said that Gitmo was a " Relaxing, calm and beautiful place":huh:

Um, ok then.


----------



## Mathias

Life in general is annoying me right now...


----------



## SamanthaNY

Filament sing!!! *stab**stab*

Shit, I nearly threw the laptop out the front door before I found the culprit responsible. 

So sorry, laptop. *_pat pat pat_*


----------



## Rowan

I went to the doctor for my knee yesterday, and he's sure I tore something in it, so I have to get an MRI, which isnt until next wednesday  He gave me pain meds (Demerol) but I took the first one and it made me SOOOO sick to my stomach. Ugh.


----------



## snuggletiger

Rowan said:


> I went to the doctor for my knee yesterday, and he's sure I tore something in it, so I have to get an MRI, which isnt until next wednesday  He gave me pain meds (Demerol) but I took the first one and it made me SOOOO sick to my stomach. Ugh.



Sorry to hear about your knee Rowan *sending prayers and hugs*


----------



## Cleofatra_74

I'm pissed off I have to work with the bosses 16 year old daughter who won't get off her arse & do .....well anything.


----------



## Shosh

Cleofatra_74 said:


> I'm pissed off I have to work with the bosses 16 year old daughter who won't get off her arse & do .....well anything.



Where do you work? I will come around there with a firecracker to light up her bum! She will get to working then.


----------



## Cleofatra_74

Oh I'd love to see that hehehe


----------



## Mathias

I can't go to the beach with my friends because I'll be in Florida with my family. I'll still be going somewhere but I was really looking forward to this trip in particular.


----------



## That1BigGirl

Someone thought it would be funny to leave a note attached to everyone's mailboxes down a 3 mile strip of our road. Unfortunately, the note was not funny, and the writing wasn't even put together well. Even so, the paranoia is on the rise. 

The handwritten (but copied) note reads: "BEWARE you HAVE A CHild RApIsT LiviNg IN youR NEIborHood ON (road name)"

So yeah, I looked in the sexual offender registry on that road... nothing. I called the police, nothing. But they are upset because this could cause problems around here.. small town USA... people sometimes take action without thinking.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

That1BigGirl said:


> Someone thought it would be funny to leave a note attached to everyone's mailboxes down a 3 mile strip of our road. Unfortunately, the note was not funny, and the writing wasn't even put together well. Even so, the paranoia is on the rise.
> 
> The handwritten (but copied) note reads: "BEWARE you HAVE A CHild RApIsT LiviNg IN youR NEIborHood ON (road name)"
> 
> So yeah, I looked in the sexual offender registry on that road... nothing. I called the police, nothing. But they are upset because this could cause problems around here.. small town USA... people sometimes take action without thinking.



That happened around here in SW Florida a couple of weeks ago. It was someone trying to start trouble.


----------



## AnotherJessica

So I was in bed trying to sleep when I noticed that there is a humming noise coming from inside of the wall between my bedroom and bathroom. I went out on the bedroom off of my balcony to see if the noise was coming from outside and it's not. I don't know what could be causing it but I need to get it fixed it I plan on getting sleep anytime soon in my bedroom.


----------



## Victim

AnotherJessica said:


> So I was in bed trying to sleep when I noticed that there is a humming noise coming from inside of the wall between my bedroom and bathroom. I went out on the bedroom off of my balcony to see if the noise was coming from outside and it's not. I don't know what could be causing it but I need to get it fixed it I plan on getting sleep anytime soon in my bedroom.



You're probably hearing a 60hz AC hum. This can be normal or it can be an electrical fault. Since you weren't hearing it before, It's probably an electrical fault. I'd get it checked out ASAP before it becomes a fire hazard.


----------



## AnotherJessica

Victim said:


> You're probably hearing a 60hz AC hum. This can be normal or it can be an electrical fault. Since you weren't hearing it before, It's probably an electrical fault. I'd get it checked out ASAP before it becomes a fire hazard.



Thanks for the info! I'm going to call my landlord today about it.


----------



## HottiMegan

I love spring but it brought about my allergies. They're bad this year. (last year, pregnancy helped ease my allergies a bit) I can't stop sneezing!! I'm going through tissues like crazy.


----------



## bexy

Really annoying new girl in work, who doesn't seem interested in getting to know me because I don't talk about diets/plastic surgery/tanning all day. I may as well be invisible!!

She bought my co-worker a gift today and left me standing there like a dickhead!! And I have been training her all week, working hard to make sure she understands the products and the till etc...


----------



## D_A_Bunny

bexy said:


> Really annoying new girl in work, who doesn't seem interested in getting to know me because I don't talk about diets/plastic surgery/tanning all day. I may as well be invisible!!
> 
> She bought my co-worker a gift today and left me standing there like a dickhead!! And I have been training her all week, working hard to make sure she understands the products and the till etc...



Bexy dear, if all she wants to talk about is dieting, tanning and surgically changing herself, then she doesn't seem very happy with herself. Perhaps she is envious of you because you are beautiful, in a loving and happy relationship and happily pregnant with a baby girl on the way. I say "Kill the bitch with kindness!"  Seriously, pay her no mind.


----------



## bexy

D_A_Bunny said:


> Bexy dear, if all she wants to talk about is dieting, tanning and surgically changing herself, then she doesn't seem very happy with herself. Perhaps she is envious of you because you are beautiful, in a loving and happy relationship and happily pregnant with a baby girl on the way. I say "Kill the bitch with kindness!"  Seriously, pay her no mind.



Thanks hun  She is just really annoying me she barely even looks at me which makes me feel I must have done something wrong!! 

My co worker is not very confident about her looks and wants to lose weight, even though to me she is what I would call slim/average, and the new girl has picked up on this. Keeps commenting on what food my co worker eats, good surgeons for liposuction, how pretty she would look with make up and a tan, how to get rid of her belly etc and it is INFURIATING me!!!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Rowan said:


> I went to the doctor for my knee yesterday, and he's sure I tore something in it, so I have to get an MRI, which isnt until next wednesday  He gave me pain meds (Demerol) but I took the first one and it made me SOOOO sick to my stomach. Ugh.



This is the knee your mother drove into? 

Hope the doctor is wrong and you'll recover soon. *hugs*


----------



## Rowan

luscious_lulu said:


> This is the knee your mother drove into?
> 
> Hope the doctor is wrong and you'll recover soon. *hugs*



Yeah..unfortunately it is...I was starting to have problems with it before that happened, but then that and falling at the wedding combined just did it in I think. I think my mom feels bad now because she keeps asking me every five minutes if there is anything she can do for me, and I just tell her no and do things for myself. I'm not in agonizing pain...so I'm sure it cant be that bad, its probably just going to be a minor surgery if any.


----------



## george83

That I have to go back to work tonight .

Work sucks.


----------



## steely

My self righteous SIL


----------



## Surlysomething

george83 said:


> That I have to go back to work tonight .
> 
> Work sucks.




Be happy you have a job, lots of people would kill for one these days.


----------



## Just_Jen

That there are no jobs for social workers at the moment! 
All of the jobs are for children's work and i have no background in that area at all  im going to graduate jobless!


----------



## protuberance

The fact that my ex is friends with a few of my friends and I have to see her.


----------



## Proner

My back is injured again and I must stop sport during two months which means that I will miss two stages of the Bodyboard National Tour.
That sucks... a lot


----------



## Rich P

there might not be in your area but there is in some parts of uk - i see social worker positions (non child related) come up in home counties and london non-stop, in fact it was depressing me til yesterday that every other job was social worker or teacher and nothing for me in commercial roles!! move further south and be closer to me!! x :wubu:



Just_Jen said:


> That there are no jobs for social workers at the moment!
> All of the jobs are for children's work and i have no background in that area at all  im going to graduate jobless!


----------



## Mathias

The elevator broke for the seventh time last night and still isn't fixed. I'm stuck in my room for the time being....


----------



## Rowan

seeing travel shows about the northwest on tv...it makes me really miss growing up in Montana and all thing things i experienced there. And I'll never be able to afford to go back unless i win the lottery blah


----------



## Zandoz

Feeling like an energy-less blob of ache.


----------



## Blackjack

My job.

I very desperately need a break from the place.


----------



## Surlysomething

Proner said:


> My back is injured again and I must stop sport during two months which means that I will miss two stages of the Bodyboard National Tour.
> That sucks... a lot




Damn. And you were so excited. 


Heal up fast!


----------



## Blackjack

I don't know what the *FUCK *I did to my ankle, but last night it was excruciating having to work, and it's agonizing trying to walk today.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Awww, Beej.  Did you try keeping it up and putting ice on it? If you've tried all that and it's not getting better, it might be time for a doc trip...but I know you know that.


----------



## Tanuki

I seem to have broken out in spots ; _ ;


----------



## Proner

Surlysomething said:


> Damn. And you were so excited.
> 
> 
> Heal up fast!



Thanks I will do my best to recover quickly it´s just frustrating can´t surfing just when sun come back.


----------



## Sugar

T-Bear said:


> I seem to have broken out in spots ; _ ;



I surely hope it's not pink or purple polka dots!  Seriously hope it's nothing serious!


----------



## luscious_lulu

My head hurts so bad I want to cry...


----------



## OzGuy

I'm tryyyyyying to do 18821340029 my email annnd my cat kkeeeps walking across m.... my keyyyyboard


----------



## QueenB

back in sacramento. school tomorrow. :/


----------



## CAMellie

QueenB said:


> back in sacramento. school tomorrow. :/



Welcome back!


----------



## SMA413

Effin' heroin addicts.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Two things. Okay, three. Perhaps four.

1) I have a horrible cold. I feel like I'm underwater, my throat feels like I swallowed glass, and my cough is terrible. I HATE being sick. I've been like this since Saturday and enough is enough.

2) My car still isn't back from being repaired after her accident. They have had my car for over three weeks and I'm pissed. I called last week, was told it would be done by Friday, as scheduled, and... nothing. No call. Nothing. So I called today and the next scheduled "done" date is Wednesday, when I'll be back at work and it'll be impossible for me to get my car. Niiiice. 

3) The weather. It's sixteen degrees out. I realize I live in Alaska, but I live in South central Alaska, not the tundra, and the weather is supposed to be more temperate. This is, quite frankly, bullshit.

4) Um, just overall annoyance at life right now.


----------



## Blackjack

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Awww, Beej.  Did you try keeping it up and putting ice on it? If you've tried all that and it's not getting better, it might be time for a doc trip...but I know you know that.



Just as a follow-up:

Went to the doc's today, turns out that it's an inflamed ligament, which (he says) is very common with people who're on their feet a lot, like I am at work. Prescribed some arch supports for my shoes, and is sending me for an x-ray to make sure that no bone spurs developed.

Painful as hell, nothing serious, and my bosses understand even though they're displeased that they have to cover my shifts.


----------



## HottiMegan

I ordered my cricut what seems like ages ago. Now the Fed Ex tracking says that it left Sacramento at 6:30 this morning for a 90 mile journey north and it's not here yet!! i'm soooo not good at waiting for stuff!!!! Wahhh!! come now fedex guy/girl!! 
lol and it's not like have time to play with it. I'm swamped with work at the moment...


----------



## steely

Blackjack said:


> Painful as hell, nothing serious, and my bosses understand even though they're displeased that they have to cover my shifts.



The hell you say,when your feet hurt your whole body hurts.I hope you get feeling better soon.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

On what amounts to the opening day of Baseball's Regular Season, I had two fantasy teams tally an Earned Run Average of 13.00+.

What ACTUALLY annoys me is I know this is only the first day... but I still want to be angry. LoL


----------



## AnotherJessica

Guys that think girls are too stupid to see through their BS.


----------



## Cleofatra_74

I'm annoyed I have to go out & buy PJ's to wear to work on Thursday for PJ day. And no I can't wear what I would usually wear, I work with kids & would get arrested. I wonder if I could get away with wearing some trackie (sweat) pants


----------



## bexy

My super heightened sense of smell is making me smell anything and everything and it's making me feel sick!!! Apparently it's common in pregnancy and I have always had a good sense of smell, but this is ridiculous, it's like a superpower. A useless one at that. 
All I can smell is cat food and I am screaming at George as he is unable to smell it and thinks I am just going crazy!


----------



## HottiMegan

Oh i dont miss that part of pregnancy at all! I couldn't go to Costco on Saturdays because the smell of all the samples of food would make me nauseous. Even hubby's burps would make me sick. While pregnant with Max the smell of onions would make me throw up. With Alex bbq meat was my trigger. Luckily we're non bbqing vegetarians so i only smelled it once and a while. Gotta love those pregnancy side effects


----------



## Rowan

luscious_lulu said:


> My head hurts so bad I want to cry...



Sorry to hear that!  Hope you feel better!!!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Rowan said:


> Sorry to hear that!  Hope you feel better!!!



Thanks, a couple of tylenol 3's helped


----------



## Rowan

When things are presented to the world as if they are new and not years old


----------



## Lovelyone

Mother Nature's menopause symptoms are rearing their ugly head disguised as snow in April.


----------



## Surlysomething

The construction going on behind our building. It seems like it's been going on forever....


----------



## SMA413

My sleep schedule is all jacked up. I barely know what day it is sometimes.


----------



## Rowan

Last night the hospital called me to confirm my MRI appointment for today and at the time i asked them if my size would be an issue. The woman put me on hold and asked and said it would be no problem. So, I took time off of work to go get my MRI done today and I get there and after waiting two hours because they were running behind, the technician comes out and tells me that my size is not a problem for being in the MRI but that the halo that goes around the leg is not large enough to accomodate me. I was very embarrassed. Not so much that my leg was too large, but more the fact that he came out and told me this in the waiting room in front of some people rather than taking me in the back to speak privately with me. 

So now I had to call my doctor to say what happened and ask them what to do now


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rowan said:


> Last night the hospital called me to confirm my MRI appointment for today and at the time i asked them if my size would be an issue. The woman put me on hold and asked and said it would be no problem. So, I took time off of work to go get my MRI done today and I get there and after waiting two hours because they were running behind, the technician comes out and tells me that my size is not a problem for being in the MRI but that the halo that goes around the leg is not large enough to accomodate me. I was very embarrassed. Not so much that my leg was too large, but more the fact that he came out and told me this in the waiting room in front of some people rather than taking me in the back to speak privately with me.
> 
> So now I had to call my doctor to say what happened and ask them what to do now




Sounds like you should have taken him in the back and privately explained to him the error of his ways :doh:

Sorry you are having so much trouble


----------



## steely

Rowan said:


> Last night the hospital called me to confirm my MRI appointment for today and at the time i asked them if my size would be an issue. The woman put me on hold and asked and said it would be no problem. So, I took time off of work to go get my MRI done today and I get there and after waiting two hours because they were running behind, the technician comes out and tells me that my size is not a problem for being in the MRI but that the halo that goes around the leg is not large enough to accomodate me. I was very embarrassed. Not so much that my leg was too large, but more the fact that he came out and told me this in the waiting room in front of some people rather than taking me in the back to speak privately with me.
> 
> So now I had to call my doctor to say what happened and ask them what to do now



Your story is annoying me.Why can't health techs show some tact and discretion?I despise the health care system.I'm sorry this happened to you.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Rowan said:


> Last night the hospital called me to confirm my MRI appointment for today and at the time i asked them if my size would be an issue. The woman put me on hold and asked and said it would be no problem. So, I took time off of work to go get my MRI done today and I get there and after waiting two hours because they were running behind, the technician comes out and tells me that my size is not a problem for being in the MRI but that the halo that goes around the leg is not large enough to accomodate me. I was very embarrassed. Not so much that my leg was too large, but more the fact that he came out and told me this in the waiting room in front of some people rather than taking me in the back to speak privately with me.
> 
> So now I had to call my doctor to say what happened and ask them what to do now



First of all, how did he know you wouldn't fit without actually trying? Just assume you won't fit why doesn't he? When I went to get an MRI of my knee they weren't sure if the halo would fit either, but they tried it. It didn't fit. lol But they used something else that wrapped around my leg instead. They said the picture wouldn't be as good but they would see enough to get what they were looking for. Seems they should have thought of this option for you. I'm sure they've never had another fat person come in for an MRI before.  People need a lesson in how to treat other people sometimes. I'm so sorry you had to go through all that.


----------



## Rowan

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> First of all, how did he know you wouldn't fit without actually trying? Just assume you won't fit why doesn't he? When I went to get an MRI of my knee they weren't sure if the halo would fit either, but they tried it. It didn't fit. lol But they used something else that wrapped around my leg instead. They said the picture wouldn't be as good but they would see enough to get what they were looking for. Seems they should have thought of this option for you. I'm sure they've never had another fat person come in for an MRI before.  People need a lesson in how to treat other people sometimes. I'm so sorry you had to go through all that.



Thats exactly what I was thinking! It's like...ok..take me back there, try me out on it, and if it doesnt work, fine, if it does...all the better! I asked him about open MRI and he said it probably wouldnt give them the detail they need to check the internal structures of the knee and id probably just have to have an orthoscopy done. Well low and behold, yesterday the open MRI called and stated that my doctor had called me in a referral to them. So, I guess it wont be so unacceptable to go there as the guy was saying. My appointment is at 1:45 today. I am just looking forward to getting my knee fixed!


----------



## disconnectedsmile

i was all excited about moving in to a new apartment this weekend, but i won't have electricity hooked up until tuesday -- and no one will help me move.

i need friends :/


----------



## Mathias

My neighbor's had some type of party last night and they didn't stop playing their music until 4 this morning. Ugh.


----------



## saucywench

Inescapable, inopportune office farts (emanating from _moi_).

:blink:


----------



## Blackjack

"I DONT MEAN TO GET U UPSET BUT UR COUSIN HAS CANCER" is not the best thing to tell me right before I head into work, dear stepmother.

And by "dear" I mean fucking inconsiderate bitch when it comes to bad news.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I am Going to a "Prom" May 22nd.
I Have No Dress. And The Money Situation is Pretty Bad.
I Honestly don't want to go if it is going to affect my family as bad as my stepmom said.


And, I Quote her:

"I don't care if Bills don't get paid. You earned this, you deserve this. It's like a right of passage. You -NEED- to go." 


... I don't NEED to go if it's going to put them in such a horrible financial situation! 
I Feel really bad.
I sort of want to go.. but not if it's going to cost so much. 

At the same time. I want to go looking GOOD. Which means $ *Ch-Ching* $

...Blech.
Plus their mad at my real mom, who is down-playing this, and keeps saying "She doesn't need a dress she's only going to wear ONCE. " Or " She doesn't need a super formal gown" 



...I Just wish this hadn't come up this year. I really wish it hadn't. :/


----------



## mossystate

I think I might have a little bit of glass in my foot, from back in February, when I stepped on an exploded pan. Was doing great...healed...no pain. Last few days when I step a certain way...nasty sharp pain. Fuck. Waaaa. I won't be able to have it looked at for months.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Rowan said:


> Thats exactly what I was thinking! It's like...ok..take me back there, try me out on it, and if it doesnt work, fine, if it does...all the better! I asked him about open MRI and he said it probably wouldnt give them the detail they need to check the internal structures of the knee and id probably just have to have an orthoscopy done. Well low and behold, yesterday the open MRI called and stated that my doctor had called me in a referral to them. So, I guess it wont be so unacceptable to go there as the guy was saying. My appointment is at 1:45 today. I am just looking forward to getting my knee fixed!



My MRI was done in an open MRI as well. I don't know what they are looking for with your knee but my pics showed enough of what they needed to see. The tech wasn't sure what to do once my leg didn't fit but he consulted someone else and they came up with the alternate plan. He even said he would take the first 'picture' to check out if the MRI would work OK the alternate way and if so then he would do the full MRI. What is the harm in trying, right? 
Good luck with your MRI. I hope they find what they're looking for and that the news is good.


----------



## luscious_lulu

I woke up because a raccoon and cat were figting outside my front door and now I can't fall back asleep.


----------



## CAMellie

Morning sickness


----------



## Rowan

mossystate said:


> I think I might have a little bit of glass in my foot, from back in February, when I stepped on an exploded pan. Was doing great...healed...no pain. Last few days when I step a certain way...nasty sharp pain. Fuck. Waaaa. I won't be able to have it looked at for months.



Mossy, I can help you, but i'm going to have take the foot. Muhahahaha. 

I keed i keed.

Since February, one would think that your body should have expelled it by now  I hope you're able to get it fixed!


----------



## Lovelyone

That holidays have become more about material goodies than about religious aspects.


----------



## bexy

Your Plump Princess said:


> I am Going to a "Prom" May 22nd.
> I Have No Dress. And The Money Situation is Pretty Bad.
> I Honestly don't want to go if it is going to affect my family as bad as my stepmom said.
> 
> 
> And, I Quote her:
> 
> "I don't care if Bills don't get paid. You earned this, you deserve this. It's like a right of passage. You -NEED- to go."
> 
> 
> ... I don't NEED to go if it's going to put them in such a horrible financial situation!
> I Feel really bad.
> I sort of want to go.. but not if it's going to cost so much.
> 
> At the same time. I want to go looking GOOD. Which means $ *Ch-Ching* $
> 
> ...Blech.
> Plus their mad at my real mom, who is down-playing this, and keeps saying "She doesn't need a dress she's only going to wear ONCE. " Or " She doesn't need a super formal gown"
> 
> 
> 
> ...I Just wish this hadn't come up this year. I really wish it hadn't. :/




Dude, when I went to a formal last year I had to buy a dress as I had nothing formal to wear at all. But I sold it on Ebay soon after, is this an option for you?! That way you still get to wear the fancy dress, but maybe get your money back on it? 




CAMellie said:


> Morning sickness



Awk Mellie, I didn't even know! Congrats!! How far along are you, or is it a secret?! I didn't really have morning sickness, more certain smells that made me then be sick, but I found ginger helped, specially ginger nut biscuits!


----------



## Sugar

Right now I'm pretty annoyed with every state between Colorado and New York. Fuckers.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

bexy said:


> Dude, when I went to a formal last year I had to buy a dress as I had nothing formal to wear at all. But I sold it on Ebay soon after, is this an option for you?! That way you still get to wear the fancy dress, but maybe get your money back on it?



Heck, is buying it off Ebay or used from somewhere an option? I got my prom dress marked down to $20 bucks in a discount outlet store oh so many years ago...and wore it three times to the prom and two military balls.


----------



## Leesa

Your Plump Princess said:


> I am Going to a "Prom" May 22nd.
> I Have No Dress.



Maybe someone here has a dress you can use. What size are you?
You deserve good memories!


----------



## CAMellie

bexy said:


> Awk Mellie, I didn't even know! Congrats!! How far along are you, or is it a secret?! I didn't really have morning sickness, more certain smells that made me then be sick, but I found ginger helped, specially ginger nut biscuits!



Only 5 weeks now, but I'm a 37 year old diabetic who hasn't been preggers in 10 years. It seems much rougher going this time around.

And thanks for the congrats! I was shocked as can be...but ever so happy. :happy:


----------



## steely

Houseguests I don't really like all that well.


----------



## sugar and spice

CAMellie said:


> Only 5 weeks now, but I'm a 37 year old diabetic who hasn't been preggers in 10 years. It seems much rougher going this time around.
> 
> And thanks for the congrats! I was shocked as can be...but ever so happy. :happy:



Congratulations Mellie! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## CAMellie

sugar and spice said:


> Congratulations Mellie! I'm so happy for you.




Thanks so much...and a VERY happy birthday to you!


----------



## chocolate desire

At the new Visa regulations and that my guy does not have his ticket yet


----------



## Paquito

The fact that about 90% of forms have no mixed heritage box to check when filling out race/ethnicity.

I love filling out stuff and then having to check 5 bajillion things


----------



## steely

It's still raining


----------



## liz (di-va)

No email when I want email!


----------



## Cors

Anti-gay, anti-abortion Christian fundamentalists seized control of the women's organisation in my home country (Singapore) and I shudder to think of how things are likely to change for women in need. Ugh! It is incredibly depressing.


----------



## SMA413

I work three nights straight. And last night was absolute crap... and it was my second shift all by myself- no preceptor. I wanted to cry for like the first 2 hours.

Now I need to sleep and repeat it all tonight. 





Oh- and I'm super annoyed with myself. I can't keep the days straight and I blow people off that I don't mean to.


----------



## SamanthaNY

I don't understand why the ceremonies for a new Catholic archbishop in NY are cause to wipe out all other daytime television. It's newsworthy, sure - and I'm happy the faithful have such an important event to celebrate. But WHY is it all-consuming news in NY? No other religions have similar coverage. 

Irksome.


----------



## Victim

My old laptop KNOWS I just replaced it with a seksee new netbook, and has now become as stable as a one legged man dancing the hokey pokey. This is making the process of transfering the files I need from it a royal pain in the ass, as I have to reboot it every 10 minutes or so...


----------



## Lovelyone

All the hoopla about Obama coming to Notre Dame University as the keynote speaker for commencement. It is all over our news, in the paper, blah blah blah He is just supposed to make a speech about commencement. Personally I think it is ridiculous for people to be so pushy about him not being alowed to come just because he ran on a platform that isn't suitable to the catholic community. 
No offense to anyone who may be catholic. I just think that a commencement speech is nothing to get riled over.


----------



## Victim

Victim said:


> My old laptop KNOWS I just replaced it with a seksee new netbook, and has now become as stable as a one legged man dancing the hokey pokey. This is making the process of transfering the files I need from it a royal pain in the ass, as I have to reboot it every 10 minutes or so...



Got fed up with this, so I ripped the HD out of the laptop, connected to my desktop with an adaptor cable, and I'm using Knoppix to offload the files from it.


----------



## Mathias

It's been raining for the past two days.


----------



## mszwebs

SamanthaNY said:


> I don't understand why the ceremonies for a new Catholic archbishop in NY are cause to wipe out all other daytime television. It's newsworthy, sure - and I'm happy the faithful have such an important event to celebrate. But WHY is it all-consuming news in NY? No other religions have similar coverage.
> 
> Irksome.



Girl, ya should have seen it when he LEFT Milwaukee.


----------



## JoyJoy

My head. :doh: (even baby migraines are hell, especially when I have to be at work)


----------



## saucywench

I just rushed into the food court downstairs to get some last-minute lunch (ravished!) I bring the styro container to my desk and open it up to find that the cheeseburger I ordered and paid for contains no cheese and no burger. 

Is this what is known as a garden sandwich? :blink:

*complains quietly so as not to disturb Joy*


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> two military balls.



Just this.


----------



## Paquito

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> two military balls.





D_A_Bunny said:


> Just this.



Do they come with a crew cut and camos?


----------



## Victim

free2beme04 said:


> Do they come with a crew cut and camos?



No, they just go commando.


----------



## CAMellie

Raging pregnancy hormones. Laughing, yelling, crying, and then back to laughing...in a 5 minutes time span. :blink: 

I feel so sorry for Adrian.


----------



## steely

I do that and I'm not even pregnant.


----------



## Ruffie

The dumb bitch across the alley who filled up the dumpster, then threw her garbage all over behind my garage that I had to clean up. But the cherry on the cake was when they dumped them yesterday she once again had it mostly full within ten minutes after they left. If I could catch her at it there would be a bit of bad perm laying in that alley!


----------



## Paquito

I had to restore factory settings to my computer.

All pictures, music, documents, etc.
Gone.

Now I have to import all of my pictures, reinstall Itunes, and find all of those songs again.
Hellooo long night.


----------



## SamanthaNY

Ruffie said:


> The dumb bitch across the alley who filled up the dumpster, then threw her garbage all over behind my garage that I had to clean up. But the cherry on the cake was when they dumped them yesterday she once again had it mostly full within ten minutes after they left. If I could catch her at it there would be a bit of bad perm laying in that alley!



Is it wrong that I got a little thrill from seeing you call someone a "dumb bitch"? 

That feels wrong. 

But I did :happy:.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Ruffie said:


> The dumb bitch across the alley who filled up the dumpster, then threw her garbage all over behind my garage that I had to clean up. But the cherry on the cake was when they dumped them yesterday she once again had it mostly full within ten minutes after they left. If I could catch her at it there would be a bit of bad perm laying in that alley!





SamanthaNY said:


> Is it wrong that I got a little thrill from seeing you call someone a "dumb bitch"?
> 
> That feels wrong.
> 
> But I did :happy:.



I got excited thinking about the bad perm laying in the alley. :doh:


----------



## Ruffie

SamanthaNY said:


> Is it wrong that I got a little thrill from seeing you call someone a "dumb bitch"?
> 
> That feels wrong.
> 
> But I did :happy:.



Not at all Sam! I did want to call her a fucking cow, but then thought that would be insulting to cows LOL.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

D_A_Bunny said:


> Just this.





free2beme04 said:


> Do they come with a crew cut and camos?





Victim said:


> No, they just go commando.



I have been PAWNED BIG TIME in this thread......and it took me almost two days to figure that out :doh: 



Ruffie said:


> Not at all Sam! I did want to call her a fucking cow, but then thought that would be insulting to cows LOL.




Lol, I don't have to hold my tongue and work with a stupid cun....errrr I mean stupid cow anymore at my job. Her last day was last Thursday


----------



## Ruffie

Did you go out and celebrate? I know there are a couple of people that I work with that if they left, man people would get together for a great celebration. 
Ruth


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ruffie said:


> Did you go out and celebrate? I know there are a couple of people that I work with that if they left, man people would get together for a great celebration.
> Ruth



I cracked my oldest daughter up when I first found out because I left her a phone message squealing and yelling about it 

The lead doctor got that cun...cow a "we will miss you" balloon on the last day asked me to carry it in from the parking lot. Some people thought it was from me and told me how sweet I was....I was very quick to correct them and told them it wasn't from me. 

The manager and some of the doctors have stated they won't miss that one AT ALL. That manager keeps saying under her breath how she is glad that pain in the arse is gone.  

She came in to chat with some people a few days after she left.....it was nice to ignore her. I no longer have to be nice and try to get along with that cun...cow

I hope someone at her new job is crazy and stabs that bitch


----------



## Rowan

I really really hate having random pangs of intense loneliness  *sigh*


----------



## Rowan

dang double post...sorry!


----------



## bigsexy920

I found it annoying that a person on my facebook account that I went to high school with contacted me to ask me about BBW parties. He mentioned a "FUN" girl that he used to know told him about the parties and the things that went on there. I asked him if he had ever been to a party and he said he did go with her to one and he comment that it was as "memorable" as she said it would be.

I guess what annoys me the most is that he thought it was just a big orgy. 

I commented that, in all the years Ive been going to BBW parties Ive never seen the things he mentioned but that Ive heard about them. I also said that these things happen all the time in all walks of like and that it is not just a BBW party thing. 

It pisses me off that this is how people thing of us.


----------



## NancyGirl74

It annoys me that I'm not gay because I would totally marry BigSexy920 if I was.


----------



## bigsexy920

Update, 

He confessed that he thought when he saw I go to these parties that I would be as deviant (his word ) as this woman was - he also apologized for the assumption. Keep in mind he is married. 

Another perfect example as to why I'm single. 


PS Nancy I'd marry you tomorrow and love ya for life.


----------



## Rowan

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I cracked my oldest daughter up when I first found out because I left her a phone message squealing and yelling about it
> 
> The lead doctor got that cun...cow a "we will miss you" balloon on the last day asked me to carry it in from the parking lot. Some people thought it was from me and told me how sweet I was....I was very quick to correct them and told them it wasn't from me.
> 
> The manager and some of the doctors have stated they won't miss that one AT ALL. That manager keeps saying under her breath how she is glad that pain in the arse is gone.
> 
> She came in to chat with some people a few days after she left.....it was nice to ignore her. I no longer have to be nice and try to get along with that cun...cow
> 
> I hope someone at her new job is crazy and stabs that bitch


lol...you're so funny...one of the many reasons i adore you


----------



## steely

Stomach flu


----------



## Mathias

Migraines really suck.


----------



## Cors

My sweetheart fell ill again just as I am recovering. It is annoying how we seem to keep passing this strange cold/stomach bug back and forth!


----------



## goofy girl

My Tourette's!! I can't stop scrunching my face, and crossing my eyes, and twisting my neck, and shrugging my shoulders, and a million other jumps, strains, and jerks...I know it probably sounds hilarious but I ache all over


----------



## SamanthaNY

goofy girl said:


> My Tourette's!! I can't stop scrunching my face, and crossing my eyes, and twisting my neck, and shrugging my shoulders, and a million other jumps, strains, and jerks...I know it probably sounds hilarious but I ache all over



Oh I'm sorry, Boof  - it's certainly not hilarious, especially if it causes you pain. Are there any meds that you can take? Maybe just a muscle relaxer to ease the soreness?


----------



## CAMellie

Not annoying so much as terrifying...I spent yesterday morning in the hospital. I go back in the morning to have my blood HCG levels rechecked. If they have lowered...my baby is gone. If they are still the same...I have an ectopic pregnancy and will have surgery. If they have doubled since yesterday...my baby is fine.


----------



## PamelaLois

I am furiously annoyed by the fact that I can't get a stupid dvd out of the dvd player, none of the buttons nor the remote are responding. And I have to send the stupid thing back to Netflix, otherwise I'd just toss the whole thing in the trash


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

What's annoying me?

Absolutely everything.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

OMG Mellie. That's SO SCARY. Please let us know what happens as soon as you're able - I'm keeping you in my prayers tonight. ((((((((((((((((Mellie and baby))))))))))))))))


----------



## Carrie

BigBeautifulMe said:


> OMG Mellie. That's SO SCARY. Please let us know what happens as soon as you're able - I'm keeping you in my prayers tonight. ((((((((((((((((Mellie and baby))))))))))))))))


Same for me. Fingers crossed, hoping the best for you, Mellie.


----------



## Paquito

CAMellie said:


> Not annoying so much as terrifying...I spent yesterday morning in the hospital. I go back in the morning to have my blood HCG levels rechecked. If they have lowered...my baby is gone. If they are still the same...I have an ectopic pregnancy and will have surgery. If they have doubled since yesterday...my baby is fine.



Good wishes and hopes go out to you and your baby tonight, may the morning bring good news.

(((((hugz))))


----------



## CAMellie

BigBeautifulMe said:


> OMG Mellie. That's SO SCARY. Please let us know what happens as soon as you're able - I'm keeping you in my prayers tonight. ((((((((((((((((Mellie and baby))))))))))))))))





Carrie said:


> Same for me. Fingers crossed, hoping the best for you, Mellie.





free2beme04 said:


> Good wishes and hopes go out to you and your baby tonight, may the morning bring good news.
> 
> (((((hugz))))




Thanks SO much, everyone! I'm trying desperately hard to stay calm...but it's a hard battle.


----------



## mossystate

goofy girl said:


> My Tourette's!! I can't stop scrunching my face, and crossing my eyes, and twisting my neck, and shrugging my shoulders, and a million other jumps, strains, and jerks...I know it probably sounds hilarious but I ache all over



Sorry, Goof. I hope some of this dies down for you. I wish I were there to give you a massage.


*eta...hope all goes well for you, Mellie.


----------



## Cleofatra_74

*I'm annoyed that tonight I'm not her mum so I could smack her in the mouth for the disrespect she shows everyone*


----------



## goofy girl

SamanthaNY said:


> Oh I'm sorry, Boof  - it's certainly not hilarious, especially if it causes you pain. Are there any meds that you can take? Maybe just a muscle relaxer to ease the soreness?





mossystate said:


> Sorry, Goof. I hope some of this dies down for you. I wish I were there to give you a massage.
> 
> 
> *eta...hope all goes well for you, Mellie.



Thanks, ladies. I do take meds, but the tics get worse when I'm tired/happy/stressed..so I took an anxiety pill and went to bed..at least that way I slept through them. I guess I'm going to have to call my Dr today and see about an increase in the meds.




CAMellie said:


> Not annoying so much as terrifying...I spent yesterday morning in the hospital. I go back in the morning to have my blood HCG levels rechecked. If they have lowered...my baby is gone. If they are still the same...I have an ectopic pregnancy and will have surgery. If they have doubled since yesterday...my baby is fine.




((((((((((MELLIE)))))))) I'm hoping and praying that everything turns out OK for you. Please let us know once you hear anything


----------



## Ruffie

(((((((((((Mellie)))))))))))))))) I hope that all will turn out for you. Know I am thinking of you and my prayers are with you!
Ruth


----------



## sugar and spice

Mellie, I am praying for you too and wishing you and the baby all the best and strength to get through this. Please let us know, big hugs of support, Fran


----------



## TraciJo67

CAMellie said:


> Not annoying so much as terrifying...I spent yesterday morning in the hospital. I go back in the morning to have my blood HCG levels rechecked. If they have lowered...my baby is gone. If they are still the same...I have an ectopic pregnancy and will have surgery. If they have doubled since yesterday...my baby is fine.



Oh, wow. I am so sorry that you have to deal with this. Please let us know how things turn out, when you can.


----------



## Rojodi

Family is annoying me. No one sees that I was under a tremendous amount of stress while my father-in-law was staying with us. I couldn't leave him alone for more than an hour at a time, I had to turn down several consulting jobs because of it. When I'm stressed, I eat too much of what I'm not, junk food. And I've been drinking too much caffeine....

Yet no one believes that the weight gain was caused by him being here. Well, no, not everyone. My son knows, since he was witness to most of it.


----------



## mossystate

I have to experience needles and other sharp things in my foot on Wednesday. The last few nights I have had dreams where ' they ' are numbing me all over...except for my foot. Mommy!


----------



## Blackjack

All of the dreams I had last night involved running around.

Most of the dreams took place at work.

I'm tired as hell, feel like I didn't sleep at all, and now I have to go to the place where I spent seven hours yesterday and apparently most of my dream cycle.

I need a break from the gorram place.


----------



## HottiMegan

CAMellie said:


> Not annoying so much as terrifying...I spent yesterday morning in the hospital. I go back in the morning to have my blood HCG levels rechecked. If they have lowered...my baby is gone. If they are still the same...I have an ectopic pregnancy and will have surgery. If they have doubled since yesterday...my baby is fine.



I'm so sorry you're going through this! I had to have that test when i was pregnant with Alex because they didn't see the heartbeat on the ultrasound at 6 weeks. The ultrasound happened on the friday before Xmas so i had to wait and do the test the day after xmas. I then had to wait like 2 days for results and that whole span of time was the worst ever for me. I cried at the drop of a hat. 
I really hope that it's good news for you. I'm sorry you're going through this though.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Had lithotripsy done on a kidney stone stuck in my ureter on Friday. Lotsa pain this weekend but not the usual 1-2 day then minor relief I've experienced before, so this means the stone ain't a movin' or it is but taking it's sweet time.

I go back for the follow up next week, so by then if I haven't passed it they have to go more 'invasive', shall we say. Suck-diddly-uck, Flanders!


----------



## Ruffie

Have the flu and my energy is sapped. So I decide to lay down for a nap as everyone in the house at work. Not a phone call for hours before I lay down then just as I fall asleep the phone rings. I answer it and deal with the person on the line then lay down again start relaxing and the dogs find something to freak out about! All I wanted was a short nap! *pout*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*trying to compromise with the bike shop that has my harley, on the work my ex-bf started; and the fact that i had no idea what I was getting myself into $$$ wise...and they want about 20x what I have to spend...and my bike is in 10,000 pieces and i cant ride it or afford to put it back together on top of all the lies he told me...big ouch 

tired of crying though on one hand, and don't know if it will ever end...*


----------



## steely

My sucky blood sugar readings.


----------



## CAMellie

Turns out that my pregnancy started as twins. One of the eggs implanted in the uterus...but failed to develop properly. The other one is in my left fallopian tube.


I have surgery tomorrow.


I'm terrified...


and heart-broken.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

CAMellie said:


> Turns out that my pregnancy started as twins. One of the eggs implanted in the uterus...but failed to develop properly. The other one is in my left fallopian tube.
> 
> 
> I have surgery tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I'm terrified...
> 
> 
> and heart-broken.



I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm sending you all of my thoughts and love right now, even though I know nothing will help with the pain.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

I'm so sorry to hear this Mellie.... my sympathies and healthing thoughts are with you.

VB




CAMellie said:


> Turns out that my pregnancy started as twins. One of the eggs implanted in the uterus...but failed to develop properly. The other one is in my left fallopian tube.
> 
> 
> I have surgery tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I'm terrified...
> 
> 
> and heart-broken.


----------



## HottiMegan

CAMellie said:


> Turns out that my pregnancy started as twins. One of the eggs implanted in the uterus...but failed to develop properly. The other one is in my left fallopian tube.
> 
> 
> I have surgery tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I'm terrified...
> 
> 
> and heart-broken.



i am so sorry. I wish i could give you a big hug. I hope your surgery goes smoothly.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Mellie,

While I don't know you at all, I am heart broken to read your story! My sympathies go to you and your family. I am so sorry to hear. I hope your surgery goes well.

*hugs*


----------



## CAMellie

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm sending you all of my thoughts and love right now, even though I know nothing will help with the pain.





Violet_Beauregard said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this Mellie.... my sympathies and healthing thoughts are with you.
> 
> VB





HottiMegan said:


> i am so sorry. I wish i could give you a big hug. I hope your surgery goes smoothly.





ButlerGirl09 said:


> Mellie,
> 
> While I don't know you at all, I am heart broken to read your story! My sympathies go to you and your family. I am so sorry to hear. I hope your surgery goes well.
> 
> *hugs*



Thank you all so very much.


----------



## Mathias

CAMellie said:


> Thank you all so very much.



Oh Mellie... I'm so sorry.


----------



## Santaclear

I'm so sorry, Mellie.


----------



## Amatrix

love dew Mel.
*keeps her/loved ones in her thoughts.*


----------



## steely

Oh,Mellie,words can't express how sorry I am.Take care of yourself.


----------



## Sugar

People who take everything far too serious and people who believe liars. :doh:


----------



## Zandoz

We missed getting the house we wanted by $500


----------



## sugar and spice

CAMellie said:


> Turns out that my pregnancy started as twins. One of the eggs implanted in the uterus...but failed to develop properly. The other one is in my left fallopian tube.
> 
> 
> I have surgery tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I'm terrified...
> 
> 
> and heart-broken.



I'm so sorry Mellie.((((((Mellie))))))


----------



## SMA413

I'm just annoyed with myself right now. I'm feeling kinda blah and antisocial. All I want to do is sleep. 

And my back is sun-burned like a mo-fo.


----------



## Mathias

I've been getting headaches alot lately.


----------



## mossystate

I have to have my foot cut on tomorrow. I am so not happy, and so anxious, even though it's not major surgery...ffs. I need a cookie.


----------



## Smushygirl

((((((((((Miss Mossy))))))))))


----------



## Mathias

mossystate said:


> I have to have my foot cut on tomorrow. I am so not happy, and so anxious, even though it's not major surgery...ffs. I need a cookie.


----------



## goofy girl

mossystate said:


> I have to have my foot cut on tomorrow. I am so not happy, and so anxious, even though it's not major surgery...ffs. I need a cookie.



((((Mossy)))) I hope it goes fabulously, that you have a hot Dr that falls madly in love with you and wish you a speedy recovery  



When I said speedy recovery in my head I heard the mailman from Mr Rogers Neighborhood saying "SPEEDY DELIVERY" haha.


----------



## JoyJoy

goofy girl said:


> ((((Mossy)))) I hope it goes fabulously, that you have a hot Dr that falls madly in love with you and wish you a speedy recovery
> 
> 
> 
> When I said speedy recovery in my head I heard the mailman from Mr Rogers Neighborhood saying "SPEEDY DELIVERY" haha.



I couldn't remember the mailman's name, so I googled. Now I wish I hadn't, because it never occurred to me before how utterly creepy his name was....Mr. McFeely. 





I still <3 Mr Roger's Neighborhood, though. 
(IC this is the first time I've ever used the "<3" dealy, and I do not feel guilty.)




Mossy, lots of foot love coming your way.


----------



## Miss Vickie

((((Mossy)))) I'm sorry, darlin'. I wish I lived nearby so I could be your own personal Nurse Ratchett.  Just be sure and take lots of painkillers with those cookies, okay? I hope it goes nice and smoothly and that you have a quick recovery.

And to throw in my particular (non-Dim) annoyance:

I have to get my tires changed out, from snow tires to all weather radials. Unfortunately, every other Alaskan in my town will likely be doing the same thing so I'll be spending half my day at the tire shop. Ugh! I have this semi-yearly ritual.


----------



## Sugar

I'd go and dress up in scrubs for a laugh if I were there! Sorry Plumpy.


----------



## Blackjack

JoyJoy said:


> I couldn't remember the mailman's name, so I googled. Now I wish I hadn't, because it never occurred to me before how utterly creepy his name was....Mr. McFeely.



It was his uncle's name, I think.

Mr. Rogers is really only as creepy as _you _ (you the viewer, not just you, Joy) make it.


----------



## Sugar

Stupid ass allergies.


----------



## Blackjack

Lucky said:


> Stupid ass allergies.



It must suck to be allergic to ass.


----------



## Sugar

Blackjack said:


> It must suck to be allergic to ass.



It does. Can you step back please? You're making me sneeze and my eyes water.


----------



## Blackjack

Lucky said:


> It does. Can you step back please? You're making me sneeze and my eyes water.



Your misery, it sustains me!


----------



## JoyJoy

Blackjack said:


> It was his uncle's name, I think.
> 
> Mr. Rogers is really only as creepy as _you _ (you the viewer, not just you, Joy) make it.


I watched Mr. Rogers until I was 13, then started again watching it when my kids were little. I love, love, love the show, un-apologetically. That name is still creepy, though.


----------



## Surlysomething

Construction behind my office.


----------



## Sugar

Blackjack said:


> Your misery, it sustains me!



Fair mutual benefit.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

My lack of a gallbladder... It was taken out over 3 years ago because they said it wasn't functioning well and was the "cause of all my problems!" HAHA Mmmhmm sure! And now subsequently I spend most days out of the week sick regardless of what I eat...


Damn doctors!


----------



## Mathias

I'm freezing!!


----------



## HottiMegan

The very tip of my nose is ticking. Has been all day. I had no idea that there were muscles in the tip of my nose to make it tick. ugh.


----------



## TraciJo67

mossystate said:


> I have to have my foot cut on tomorrow. I am so not happy, and so anxious, even though it's not major surgery...ffs. I need a cookie.



Mossy the limping Thing ... how did your foot not-major-surgery go? Check in, please.

Also, stop making fun of me with your sig line. I prefer your commando-style attacks, thanks 

Finally, your profile pic .... wow. Holy wow. Holy hot mama wow.


----------



## luscious_lulu

My left ankle is swollen...


----------



## mossystate

Thanks for the well wishes, and the cookies...for my whining.


TraciJo67 said:


> Mossy the limping Thing ... how did your foot not-major-surgery go? Check in, please.
> 
> Also, stop making fun of me with your sig line. I prefer your commando-style attacks, thanks
> 
> Finally, your profile pic .... wow. Holy wow. Holy hot mama wow.



The doc did not want to dig around, as he could not be certain how deep the glass is. I have to get to an operating room in an actual hospital. He was not set up for any possible major bleeding..etc.. My blood pressure was/is through the roof, so I think he also wants to make sure I am ' comfortable '. Blah. They will call me when they have an opening.

There is nothing about you in my signature. Back away from the doobie...scooby.

and..thanks..i must have had an urge to snap a pic so i could count my rolls..sitting on the bathroom sink was too painful


----------



## NancyGirl74

Must I go to work today????


----------



## GenericGeek

Well, I *didn't* get laid off, after all... But now I have one HELL of a commute to my new job!

_"I can't complain, but sometimes I still do"_ -- Joe Walsh


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> Thanks for the well wishes, and the cookies...for my whining.
> 
> 
> The doc did not want to dig around, as he could not be certain how deep the glass is. I have to get to an operating room in an actual hospital. He was not set up for any possible major bleeding..etc.. My blood pressure was/is through the roof, so I think he also wants to make sure I am ' comfortable '. Blah. They will call me when they have an opening.
> 
> There is nothing about you in my signature. Back away from the doobie...scooby.
> 
> and..thanks..i must have had an urge to snap a pic so i could count my rolls..sitting on the bathroom sink was too painful



Well how did it go, Step-and-a-half?


----------



## Ruffie

Contractors who don't call back or those that do can't do the job cause they don't do steep roofs, won't replace only part of our windows, or its not a big enough job etc. And don't show up to look at stuff or measure to give an estimate when you do find one! Been dealing with this two weeks now!


----------



## Mathias

I don't like to do laundry.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm Paranoid I'm going to become addicted to something.
Cause I have an Addictive Personality.
And.. Worrying about that, is freaking annoying.
But I know myself in social situations, 'no' in/from my mind is always 'yes' from my mouth.


----------



## steely

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm Paranoid I'm going to become addicted to something.
> Cause I have an Addictive Personality.
> And.. Worrying about that, is freaking annoying.
> But I know myself in social situations, 'no' in/from my mind is always 'yes' from my mouth.



Strangely enough I understood that perfectly.:blink:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*NEGATIVITY in my office 
of course the women that complains and whines the most, is the one that reads the bible on the bus to and from work daily *:doh:


----------



## CAMellie

People who keep telling me to sue the doctor and/or hospital. It won't change anything and will only drag out my pain. Please drop it. Thanks.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm Paranoid I'm going to become addicted to something.
> Cause I have an Addictive Personality.
> And.. Worrying about that, is freaking annoying.
> But I know myself in social situations, 'no' in/from my mind is always 'yes' from my mouth.





steely said:


> Strangely enough I understood that perfectly.:blink:



So do I. Funny, huh?


----------



## thejuicyone

My boyfriend telling his sister-in-law OUR personal business. & if I dare say one thing about her all hell breaks loose...I swear he'd probably jump in front of a bullet to save her before he'd save me.


----------



## succubus_dxb

sick and tired of trying to settle into a completely new country and life, while keeping my head up and acting like everything's alright all the time. It's not.

I'm sick of being homeless, and moving my shit from place to place to place to bloody place. I miss my mum. I miss my sister. I miss my dog. 

I miss feeling like I belong. 


nagnagnag. whingewhingewhinge.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

It's like 90 degrees today in NYC...and I have yet to buy a new AC for this year, so its fan for me until this heat wave passes. Oh joy... :doh:


----------



## Rowan

My knee is killing me today from the injury that i dont have fixed yet...not sure why it hurts so much more today..i didnt do anything different. Neither of the drugs i have for pain are working...Ive taking both a narcotic and a non narcotic. Maybe i'll just go to sleep so i am not thinking about the pain


----------



## HottiMegan

My hands feel so dry that they're going to crack off. I blame the dirt. It sucked my hands' moisture out. (was planting stuff today)


----------



## SamanthaNY

I'm annoyed by the selfish, MORONIC decision made by the White House and the Defense Dept to have a giant-ass 737 jet fly extremely low (followed by a military jet) over the skies of New York City, frighteningly close to downtown buildings near the site of 9/11. And... was it for good reason? A military exercise? Emergency training? NO. A fucking PHOTO OP. A _photo op_?!?? WTF! 

How fucking stupid ARE you to think that might be a good idea?

Douchebags. 

View attachment liberty_finger.jpg


----------



## goofy girl

female friends that are your best pal until they ride off into the sunset with their new man, never to be heard from again......until the _next_ break up


----------



## g-squared

My boss is switching me to the overnight shift starting wednesday.

Also swine flu.

Its not the end of the world.

Shut the hell up.


----------



## Blackjack

g-squared said:


> Also swine flu.
> 
> Its not the end of the world.
> 
> Shut the hell up.



That may be true, but it does beg the question...

Baby, can you dig your man?

He _is_ a righteous man.


----------



## Teleute

I am currently very annoyed that xylene and water are not friends. 

I just got some water in a xylene container, so I had to pull the whole business out of the processor, dump it out, do some alcohol rinses, and let it air dry before filling back up. Stupid xylene... why couldn't I have spilled into something that was MISCIBLE with water?


----------



## Carrie

Howdy-do, Captain Trips.


----------



## protuberance

The heat. Fuck it. Is there a place where it's perpetually Autumn?


----------



## runningman

UNEMPLOYMENT.


----------



## SamanthaNY

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm annoyed by the selfish, MORONIC decision made by the White House and the Defense Dept to have a giant-ass 737 jet fly extremely low (followed by a military jet) over the skies of New York City, frighteningly close to downtown buildings near the site of 9/11. And... was it for good reason? A military exercise? Emergency training? NO. A fucking PHOTO OP. A _photo op_?!?? WTF!
> 
> How fucking stupid ARE you to think that might be a good idea?
> 
> Douchebags.









PS - it was the plane used for Air Force One, being chased (sorry... "escorted") by two F-16s.








So they could get photographs with a pretty NY background. 

Me -->  :huh: :blink: 



_*FUCK YOU!!!*_


----------



## D_A_Bunny

SamanthaNY said:


> PS - it was the plane used for Air Force One, being chased (sorry... "escorted") by two F-16s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they could get photographs with a pretty NY background.
> 
> Me -->  :huh: :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> _*FUCK YOU!!!*_



Gee Samantha - it have been quite difficult to get the word out and really now, you know darn well, too many people would have tried to be in the background hoping to get in the picture. 

I just hope that noone was injured trying to escape.


----------



## protuberance

SamanthaNY said:


> PS - it was the plane used for Air Force One, being chased (sorry... "escorted") by two F-16s.



That would have scared the fucking shit out of me.


----------



## BarbBBW

arguing with my hubby, then for the next 2 days he doesnt talk to me, then the next 3 days kisses ass, just to restart the cycle again!!!!!!!! MOFO


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

protuberance said:


> That would have scared the fucking shit out of me.


I think someone needs a firing for that. I mean, doesn't this sort of thing get discussed in a group?

"Say, we want to do something that eerily reenacts the prelude to the worst disaster in modern American history, but it's safe so no reason to alert a fucking SOUL."

_Negative, Ghost Rider, the pattern is not just full, it overfloweth, and I will feast on your momma's eyes if you try to 'buzz the tower'_


----------



## Surlysomething

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I think someone needs a firing for that. I mean, doesn't this sort of thing get discussed in a group?
> 
> "Say, we want to do something that eerily reenacts the prelude to the worst disaster in modern American history, but it's safe so no reason to alert a fucking SOUL."
> 
> _Negative, Ghost Rider, the pattern is not just full, it overfloweth, and I will feast on your momma's eyes if you try to 'buzz the tower'_




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eW23SS0zEnY



Negative.


----------



## SamanthaNY

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I think someone needs a firing for that. I mean, doesn't this sort of thing get discussed in a group?
> 
> "Say, we want to do something that eerily reenacts the prelude to the worst disaster in modern American history, but it's safe so no reason to alert a fucking SOUL."
> 
> _Negative, Ghost Rider, the pattern is not just full, it overfloweth, and I will feast on your momma's eyes if you try to 'buzz the tower'_



Yeah, ya know what we get for being put through that? We get this: 

Obama said Tuesday: _"It was a mistake, as was stated ... and it will not happen again."_ Robert Gibbs, the White House press secretary, said Monday afternoon that he was unaware of the flyover. Mr. Gibbs, pressed by reporters, said he had seen news reports of the flyover, but declared: “_I was working on other things. You might be surprised to know that I don’t know every movement of Air Force One.”_ Later, he added that he would look into the matter.

(in other words... "I know, we fucked up. So? get over it, already") 

And the NY deputy mayor gets a "he was a bad boy" letter in his official file. 

That's IT. That's all. Dumb fucks, all of them. 

And people wonder why NYers hate everyone.


----------



## goofy girl

I don't have one annoyance right now..I have 4...

It's too f'ing hot, which is giving me a headache..there are kids running around outside screeching (i know kids play, blah blah blah, but they can play without screeching every 6 seconds-I'm cranky and have a headache) and I still have to finish assignments before my last class tomorrow. :doh:


----------



## Mathias

I dropped my Ipod and now it has a few dings and scratches on the back. :doh:  Oh well, I'm thankful it still works.


----------



## Miss Vickie

My dog seems to be having some sort of mental break down. Can dogs experience schizophrenia?


----------



## SamanthaNY

SamanthaNY said:


> Yeah, ya know what we get for being put through that? We get this:
> 
> Obama said Tuesday: _"It was a mistake, as was stated ... and it will not happen again."_ Robert Gibbs, the White House press secretary, said Monday afternoon that he was unaware of the flyover. Mr. Gibbs, pressed by reporters, said he had seen news reports of the flyover, but declared: _I was working on other things. You might be surprised to know that I dont know every movement of Air Force One._ Later, he added that he would look into the matter.
> 
> (in other words... "I know, we fucked up. So? get over it, already")
> 
> And the NY deputy mayor gets a "he was a bad boy" letter in his official file.
> 
> That's IT. That's all. Dumb fucks, all of them.
> 
> And people wonder why NYers hate everyone.



And it just. keeps. getting. better. 
_
FAA Memo: Feds *Knew* NYC Flyover Would Cause Panic
Threatened Federal Sanctions Against NYPD, Secret Service, FBI & Mayor's Office If Secret Ever Got Out_​
Also: $328,835 of *our *money was used on this idiotic "mission"... 

...so that the white house could get a pretty picture of the president's plane.

Grr.


----------



## bexy

It's hardly life threatening or such, but can anyone explain to me how in the hell this god damn game works?? It is annoying the life out of me and the only explanation I have come up with so far is that it is magic......

Freaky Game


----------



## Blackjack

bexy said:


> It's hardly life threatening or such, but can anyone explain to me how in the hell this god damn game works?? It is annoying the life out of me and the only explanation I have come up with so far is that it is magic......
> 
> Freaky Game



Simple mathematics.

In short, you're asked to chose a 2-digit number. For any 2-digit number (as far as I can tell), adding the two digits together and subtracting them from the original number will leave you with a multiple of 9. The symbol that the game displays as the answer is seen on every multiple of 9 on the number list.

In slightly more complex terms...

(10_x_+_y_)-(_x_+_y_)=9_z_

Where _x_, _y_, and _z_ are all single-digit numbers.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Recently moved out to a new home in a rural area.
It's begun to warm up and the bugs around here are horrendous, I am terrified of practically any insect as it is but these things are mutants, I saw this long centipede thing who's body was elevated off the ground because it had these arched, spider type legs. I'm scared. D:


----------



## Sugar

Miss Vickie said:


> My dog seems to be having some sort of mental break down. Can dogs experience schizophrenia?



Dogs can have issues like that...stress or illness can cause this. 

Things like parvo can cause aggression and then a moment later that dog acts like it's sick and wants love. It never hurts to put a call into the vet.


----------



## Mathias

My Aunt hung up on me this morning.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Carrie said:


> Howdy-do, Captain Trips.



Cibolaaa, my life for youuu!!! 



SamanthaNY said:


> Yeah, ya know what we get for being put through that? We get this:
> 
> Obama said Tuesday: _"It was a mistake, as was stated ... and it will not happen again."_ Robert Gibbs, the White House press secretary, said Monday afternoon that he was unaware of the flyover. Mr. Gibbs, pressed by reporters, said he had seen news reports of the flyover, but declared: _I was working on other things. You might be surprised to know that I dont know every movement of Air Force One._ Later, he added that he would look into the matter.
> 
> (in other words... "I know, we fucked up. So? get over it, already")
> 
> And the NY deputy mayor gets a "he was a bad boy" letter in his official file.
> 
> That's IT. That's all. Dumb fucks, all of them.
> 
> And people wonder why NYers hate everyone.


Based on the Fed response, the feeling seems to be mutual . At some point you look at the situation and realize someone either didn't care or wasn't thinking one iota of what a low flying airliner with a fighter escort in the downtown NYC area would do to the mental state of people on the ground. Retards all around.



SamanthaNY said:


> And it just. keeps. getting. better._
> FAA Memo: Feds *Knew* NYC Flyover Would Cause Panic
> Threatened Federal Sanctions Against NYPD, Secret Service, FBI & Mayor's Office If Secret Ever Got Out_​Also: $328,835 of *our *money was used on this idiotic "mission"...
> 
> ...so that the white house could get a pretty picture of the president's plane.
> 
> Grr.


My big "huhh" was why do it against a city backdrop anyway? NYC is not DC, why not have a higher-altitude photo test with a nice blue sky background? Also, if it was a training mission, why was it over a populated area? What if the jet had a malfunction and the pilot had to bail? Where is the F-16 going to crash? Seems to me an awfully idiotic risk to a civilian population (granted the same could be said for any municipal airport but usually those areas are zoned appropriately).

Take a picture of AF-1 on the goddamn tarmac, photoshop it and call it _de facto_ airborne with Lady Liberty in the background. Be a helluva lot cheaper than $300K.


----------



## Victim

Dear ex roommate

Congratulations. You seem to have found a way to be as infuriatingly inconsiderate at a simple social gathering as you were when you were living with us.


----------



## bexy

Blackjack said:


> Simple mathematics.
> 
> In short, you're asked to chose a 2-digit number. For any 2-digit number (as far as I can tell), adding the two digits together and subtracting them from the original number will leave you with a multiple of 9. The symbol that the game displays as the answer is seen on every multiple of 9 on the number list.
> 
> In slightly more complex terms...
> 
> (10_x_+_y_)-(_x_+_y_)=9_z_
> 
> Where _x_, _y_, and _z_ are all single-digit numbers.



I get that the answer is always a multiple of nine but that still leaves a choice of about 4-5 symbols, and as you don't type or click on anything, how does it know which symbol to pick!?!?! It's annoying me and making me feel stupid!


----------



## Victim

bexy said:


> I get that the answer is always a multiple of nine but that still leaves a choice of about 4-5 symbols, and as you don't type or click on anything, how does it know which symbol to pick!?!?! *It's annoying me and making me feel stupid!*



Maybe some Windows Vista source got included in the game?


----------



## SamanthaNY

bexy said:


> I get that the answer is always a multiple of nine but that still leaves a choice of about 4-5 symbols, and as you don't type or click on anything, how does it know which symbol to pick!?!?! It's annoying me and making me feel stupid!



Don't feel stupid - I don't quite understand it either (or, don't feel any more stupid than I am, which is an entirely valid thing, lol). The numbers thing only explains it so far, since the symbols change every time you run the game. AND YET IT STILL KNOWS .


----------



## Rowan

I had a scope put down my throat this morning for the doctor to get a look at my stomach, and my throat is still really sore from it  Glad i didnt go into work today, it would be killer to have had to talk all day with my throat feeling like this!


----------



## Sugar

Still pretty annoyed with blatant liars and those who are dumb enough to believe them. :doh:


----------



## JoyJoy

The woman with the loud, shrill voice who comes into our quiet office to shoot the shit, disrupting everything, oblivious to it all. She even stands in the hallway outside our office, next to the dialysis ward, talking like Billy Mays with his balls in a vise. I'd like to knock her off those spike heels and shove a sock in her mouth.


----------



## HottiMegan

I am annoyed that i never have more than a few minutes at a time to myself. I am losing myself to my family. I haven't had my hair done in months, i have no time to even do my nails and let them dry before someone is beckoning me to do something else. All this and i haven't had a solid night sleep in a long time. I'm exhuasted. Calgon take me away!!


----------



## SamanthaNY

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Based on the Fed response, the feeling seems to be mutual . At some point you look at the situation and realize someone either didn't care or wasn't thinking one iota of what a low flying airliner with a fighter escort in the downtown NYC area would do to the mental state of people on the ground. Retards all around.



I just heard some of the panicked phonecalls to 911 played on TV... people were *freaked*. So many calls. So many people scared shitless as they yelled into cells phones while watching a giant-ass plane fly at an unnatural angle towards city buildings while being chased by fighter jets. It wasn't bewilderment - it was sheer certainty that they *knew* this picture. They'd of course, seen it before. 

What the FUCK did those white house dickwads think would happen? Wouldn't dare pull the same shit over the PENTAGON, now, would you?? Garsh, no - that would be unforgivably insensitive. 

Hey, White House... The city of New York deserves more than a "ooopsie... it was a mistake". *We deserve a fucking APOLOGY*.

You tiny-balled bastards.


----------



## luscious_lulu

I bought a new book on thursday, then accidently dropped it into the cat's water dish. Now all the pages are falling out of it...


----------



## Blackjack

bexy said:


> I get that the answer is always a multiple of nine but that still leaves a choice of about 4-5 symbols, and as you don't type or click on anything, how does it know which symbol to pick!?!?! It's annoying me and making me feel stupid!





SamanthaNY said:


> Don't feel stupid - I don't quite understand it either (or, don't feel any more stupid than I am, which is an entirely valid thing, lol). The numbers thing only explains it so far, since the symbols change every time you run the game. AND YET IT STILL KNOWS .



The symbols they use for all the numbers change every time, but it's always the same symbol used for a multiple of nine in a given set. It might be the arrow one time and the little squiggle this way another and the horseshoe thing another time, but all the multiples of nine have the same symbol in a given set.

Look at them. It doesn't give you a lot of time, but if you look at 9, 18, 27, 36, 45, 54, 63, 72, or 81, they'll all be identical.


----------



## Mathias

Trying to play Saint's Row two on an unresponsive controller sucks.


----------



## cherylharrell

My darling hubby Mike passed from a heart attack March 3 and I miss him so much. I want him to come back from heaven so bad & yet he can't. My whole life is screwed up cuz he passed. 

I couldn't afford to pay the bills to live in our home being a homemaker, so I had to move in with my folks & will be renting out out home for income. My mom helped me with fixing the house up by contractors. They needed to work right away so I had to move out stuff asap. My folks didn't have room for alot of my stuff so I could only bring with me, my clothes, jewelry, shoes etc, record player/stereo, records, tapes, cd's. videos, dvd's & collections on my stars I am a fan of and a few knicknacks and things that meant something to me. When the folks came to get the stuff for auction, some stuff that really wanted to keep & meant something to me, got gone either auctioned out or thrown out cuz I didn't have time to tag what I wanted to keep before the auction folks got there. And when they got there I couldn't find what I wanted. Now I've got to re-buy seasons 3 & 4 of Starsky & Hutch, Seasons 1 & 2 of the Mod Squad & the Partridge Family, Season 1 of Welcome Back Kotter, and my Monkees & Chico and the Man dvd's. How I'll afford it I dunno.

I was already on anti-depressants for depression due to diabetes so this doesn't help a bit. And my mom is driving me crazy alot of times. It's like I'm 16 & still living with my folks.

I'll never believe it that Mikes gone. I lost my whole life March 3...


----------



## Leesa

1. Children :doh:
2. School 
3. Work 

Sunday can not come fast enough. I need peace in my heart!


----------



## Santaclear

cherylharrell said:


> My darling hubby Mike passed from a heart attack March 3 and I miss him so much. I want him to come back from heaven so bad & yet he can't. My whole life is screwed up cuz he passed......



I'm so sorry to hear this, Cheryl. What a terrible loss this must be for you.

Try to hang in there; it's still very recent. Hopefully in time you'll be able to make things better.


----------



## BarbBBW

cherylharrell said:


> My darling hubby Mike passed from a heart attack March 3 and I miss him so much. I want him to come back from heaven so bad & yet he can't. My whole life is screwed up cuz he passed.
> 
> I couldn't afford to pay the bills to live in our home being a homemaker, so I had to move in with my folks & will be renting out out home for income. My mom helped me with fixing the house up by contractors. They needed to work right away so I had to move out stuff asap. My folks didn't have room for alot of my stuff so I could only bring with me, my clothes, jewelry, shoes etc, record player/stereo, records, tapes, cd's. videos, dvd's & collections on my stars I am a fan of and a few knicknacks and things that meant something to me. When the folks came to get the stuff for auction, some stuff that really wanted to keep & meant something to me, got gone either auctioned out or thrown out cuz I didn't have time to tag what I wanted to keep before the auction folks got there. And when they got there I couldn't find what I wanted. Now I've got to re-buy seasons 3 & 4 of Starsky & Hutch, Seasons 1 & 2 of the Mod Squad & the Partridge Family, Season 1 of Welcome Back Kotter, and my Monkees & Chico and the Man dvd's. How I'll afford it I dunno.
> 
> I was already on anti-depressants for depression due to diabetes so this doesn't help a bit. And my mom is driving me crazy alot of times. It's like I'm 16 & still living with my folks.
> 
> I'll never believe it that Mikes gone. I lost my whole life March 3...


Cheryl,
I am very sorry to hear about what you are going thru! I am saying prayers for you and sending hugs your way! Just try to power thru it it the best you can. Think positve and take it one day at a time! Just remember , you are blessed, but sometimes its harder to see it during such trying times!


----------



## steely

Oh Cheryl,I'm sorry. Sending big hugs your way.


----------



## Cors

So sorry to hear that Cheryl. I hope you can get the support you deserve during this difficult time.


----------



## squidge dumpling

Cheryl sending hugs your way, i hope you get the support you need through this heartbreak.


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks so much ya'll. It's been so hard for me. But he loved me from a size 12 to size 24 and never cared how big I was. He was my one and only true love...


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

*TO CHERYL:
I am so sorry you lost your husband... he must have been the epitome of what a man is, and true love is so very special. I lost my father, and it tore out my soul- I lost my mind. However, even me as one who always seems to be strong, I went to counseling and it made all the difference in the world... my mental health specialist said ONE thing that made me realize I needed to stop crying and getting upset every time I thought of him- he said pretty much:

**Life is never guaranteed- what if he had died when you were younger, or gotten into an accident, or you never knew him? You CANNOT EVER be certain, and you were so very lucky- you knew him for 27 years of your life. A LOT of people never have that.

I still think about that to this day.. I had love. I had a caring father, one who really took care of me. Many NEVER have that... but I did. I am one hell of a lucky human being to have had him, and you've got to see that you were lucky as well... the love was awesome. I wish you so many blessings on your road to recovery. So many.... it can be done; it must be done  You're a dear. :wubu:

~~T.FA.M~~*



RANT:
This is NOT about any hot button issue here- to clarify.

You want to know what sickens me beyond anything that is comprehensible- people that call themselves human beings. People that can turn a lovely girl into someone that grows up not knowing real love, not knowing true kindness, not knowing that a man isn't just someone with a cock and balls, but can behave like a gentleman and reciprocate love and affection, caring and nurturing. I can think of a few choice words for the scum of the universe that take purity and make it agony - pigs. No, not dogs, pigs. You can try and justify it, but you're just lying pigs. Maybe I sound too angry and too "vicious" for you, but you made your own bed and just lie in it. Maybe I am too old fashioned and too idealistic for you to handle- tough shit. Go find your own snake oil to swallow... pigs. Phew.


----------



## Blackjack

I've got some awesome ideas bouncing around in my head for the next story that I've already sketched out a bit of... but I'm way too damn tired to do anything about it until tomorrow.


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks. You're so right. I could never go to counseling tho cuz I just couldn't bear my soul to someone else. Too personal...


----------



## Blackjack

Wankweasels.

Because yes, they are annoying... but I also just really really wanna use the word.


----------



## Mathias

Waiting for delivery food.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

Being called the one thing you'd never, ever be called since a snowy day in 1992.


----------



## Blackjack

Oh also: rapid and seemingly random changes in air pressure and humidity. It fucks up my sinuses and made a bad day actually somewhat painful.


----------



## luscious_lulu

cherylharrell said:


> Thanks. You're so right. I could never go to counseling tho cuz I just couldn't bear my soul to someone else. Too personal...



Counseling doesn't have to be about baring your soul to someone. It can be a way to develop coping skills.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

luscious_lulu said:


> Counseling doesn't have to be about baring your soul to someone. It can be a way to develop coping skills.



It was actually quite nice to "bare my soul" to someone that not only didn't blow me off out of misunderstanding or apathy but actually did help me learn coping skills. I could tell this person things about myself....and not feel judged. It changed my life.....for the better.


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks for the info ya'll. I'm afraid if I talked to someone I might get all sad & go all to pieces and I would just die of embarrassment if I did that. I'm just not comfortable discussing personal stuff like that with others. I do think it's great that it works for some folks. If I weren't so shy I'd probably try it...


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

cherylharrell said:


> Thanks for the info ya'll. I'm afraid if I talked to someone I might get all sad & go all to pieces and I would just die of embarrassment if I did that. I'm just not comfortable discussing personal stuff like that with others. I do think it's great that it works for some folks. If I weren't so shy I'd probably try it...



We're all just making the suggestion because it has all worked for us and nothing but a suggestion, while at the same time I know that we care a lot about you even though we don't know you because we're human and we're empathic. If we could, we'd all reach out and hug you and be your sounding board- but since we are here, you can always write to us and express yourself if you have to. I cannot imagine a better way if you don't seek counseling to at least talk with someone.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

I was helping a family check out today... they were taking their sweet time in organizing everything, but they were at least cheerful and appreciative and even apologetic for being a hassle. I got them checked out, helped the next couple of people in line (I was technically the backup, so there was another register open), and finally was able to step away. Just then, that same family I was helping came up and said "Did you add the kennel to the order?" as he gestured to a large dog kennel that was standing off to the side. I don't know when or where that came from, so I clearly did not know it was theirs. I said No, I'll get that for you if you don't mind doing another transaction. They were once again nice about it.

Whoever DID bring it up to the front wrote down the SKU number to scan it, because it was the last one on display. But the number they wrote down wouldn't go through. Mind you, up until this point, no one was in line yet. So I said Okay, I'm going to have to take it to the back and find out which one it is, to make sure I get the right price and everything. As I start to walk away from the register, an elderly couple was approaching my register, not quite in line. I politely asked if they could head over to register 1 instead, since I had to run back and get a number. Register one had exactly one person in line. And he was being checked out already. The old man's response?

"Go figure. Turn your G** D*** light off." And they changed direction to get into line 1.

It really went with the day today, but man does it ruin one's mood. Did I do something wrong? Should I have inconvenienced the family I was already helping, just to get the other couple through the line approximately one minute faster than if they waited at the other register? I'm sure this is not the last time with customers like that, but seriously, I feel like I made some fatal mistake, and I don't know what it is.


----------



## Sugar

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I was helping a family check out today... they were taking their sweet time in organizing everything, but they were at least cheerful and appreciative and even apologetic for being a hassle. I got them checked out, helped the next couple of people in line (I was technically the backup, so there was another register open), and finally was able to step away. Just then, that same family I was helping came up and said "Did you add the kennel to the order?" as he gestured to a large dog kennel that was standing off to the side. I don't know when or where that came from, so I clearly did not know it was theirs. I said No, I'll get that for you if you don't mind doing another transaction. They were once again nice about it.
> 
> Whoever DID bring it up to the front wrote down the SKU number to scan it, because it was the last one on display. But the number they wrote down wouldn't go through. Mind you, up until this point, no one was in line yet. So I said Okay, I'm going to have to take it to the back and find out which one it is, to make sure I get the right price and everything. As I start to walk away from the register, an elderly couple was approaching my register, not quite in line. I politely asked if they could head over to register 1 instead, since I had to run back and get a number. Register one had exactly one person in line. And he was being checked out already. The old man's response?
> 
> "Go figure. Turn your G** D*** light off." And they changed direction to get into line 1.
> 
> It really went with the day today, but man does it ruin one's mood. Did I do something wrong? Should I have inconvenienced the family I was already helping, just to get the other couple through the line approximately one minute faster than if they waited at the other register? I'm sure this is not the last time with customers like that, but seriously, I feel like I made some fatal mistake, and I don't know what it is.



Some people are assholes. They were assholes when they were kids, they continued the trend through their 20's and 30's and now they find themselves old. Guess what...still an asshole. You did nothing wrong. Checking out isn't a race and if someone is in a hurry perhaps a weekend at the pet store is a BAD idea. Maybe next time they can try a Costco on a Saturday morning for more good times. :doh:


----------



## Blackjack

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I was helping a family check out today... they were taking their sweet time in organizing everything, but they were at least cheerful and appreciative and even apologetic for being a hassle. I got them checked out, helped the next couple of people in line (I was technically the backup, so there was another register open), and finally was able to step away. Just then, that same family I was helping came up and said "Did you add the kennel to the order?" as he gestured to a large dog kennel that was standing off to the side. I don't know when or where that came from, so I clearly did not know it was theirs. I said No, I'll get that for you if you don't mind doing another transaction. They were once again nice about it.
> 
> Whoever DID bring it up to the front wrote down the SKU number to scan it, because it was the last one on display. But the number they wrote down wouldn't go through. Mind you, up until this point, no one was in line yet. So I said Okay, I'm going to have to take it to the back and find out which one it is, to make sure I get the right price and everything. As I start to walk away from the register, an elderly couple was approaching my register, not quite in line. I politely asked if they could head over to register 1 instead, since I had to run back and get a number. Register one had exactly one person in line. And he was being checked out already. The old man's response?
> 
> "Go figure. Turn your G** D*** light off." And they changed direction to get into line 1.
> 
> It really went with the day today, but man does it ruin one's mood. Did I do something wrong? Should I have inconvenienced the family I was already helping, just to get the other couple through the line approximately one minute faster than if they waited at the other register? I'm sure this is not the last time with customers like that, but seriously, I feel like I made some fatal mistake, and I don't know what it is.



Been there... or someplace real close to it.

Ain't your fault, so don't kick yourself over it.

Had a guy today at work- the ordering machine was down, which is the thing that you put your order in, go away, and then the order's ready about 15-20 miuntes later- and we didn't get his order. We went on, served customers, and a little bit later he comes over, furious because his order isn't ready yet, demanding that we drop everything to take care of him before the two dozen other customers waiting in line. "I DONT HAVE TIME TO WAIT ALL GODDAM DAY" were his exact words.

I'll note that it seems- and I'm not making any commentary, just reporting what I've observed- it seems like people over 60 fall into two major categories: they're either very nice, or they've got a sense of entitlement that's worse than a teenage child of rich parents. The third category is the neutral folks, who act pretty much like the majority of other people 25-60, which isn't all that friendly or at all hostile.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

cherylharrell said:


> Thanks for the info ya'll. I'm afraid if I talked to someone I might get all sad & go all to pieces and I would just die of embarrassment if I did that. I'm just not comfortable discussing personal stuff like that with others. I do think it's great that it works for some folks. If I weren't so shy I'd probably try it...



All I have to say is............you have to go exactly where it is that you don't want to go. Nothing changes until you do.......

Good Luck to you


----------



## Paquito

I think I have an ulcer in my mouth


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Grandmother can't do the alterations on my prom dress.
It's May Third.
I Officially have Less than twenty days to fit into it properly. [I.E - No Cleavage, Because it's a christiany thing. ;/ ]

I'm sorry. I have A LOT of freaking cleavage. It's because I am FAT. I HAVE A LOT OF BOOBAGE. AND MOST OF MY 'CLEAVAGE' ISN'T EVEN FROM BOOBAGE ITS FROM HOW MY NECK/SHOULDER FAT SEEMS TO SETTLE SOMETIMES >;O 



:/ I knew this thing was doomed from the start.


----------



## Cors

YourPlumpPrincess, I feel your pain and really do hope things work out for you.  

My mum had to do similar alterations for my tops and dresses so I don't look obscene. Depending on how the dress is cut it is usually almost impossible to sew the front together. Will shortening the straps help? Is there any way she can sew a contrasting fabric panel into the front of the dress? Keep side spillage in mind though. Do you have a cute cardigan you are allowed to wear and won't mind keeping on all night?


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks! We're trying to hang in there...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Cors said:


> YourPlumpPrincess, I feel your pain and really do hope things work out for you.
> 
> My mum had to do similar alterations for my tops and dresses so I don't look obscene. Depending on how the dress is cut it is usually almost impossible to sew the front together. Will shortening the straps help? Is there any way she can sew a contrasting fabric panel into the front of the dress? Keep side spillage in mind though. Do you have a cute cardigan you are allowed to wear and won't mind keeping on all night?


It's a strapless dress, and it's got sequins and stuff across the top portion of it.
It's mostly hard, because it's not just, like, normal sitting-down-boobs-rise cleavage they're worried about. It's the 'what if the bends over' cleavage.


I felt like saying "well if I bend over, Which I won't cause I can't in my dress ANYWAYSS, if they truely are good ol' christian boys, they should look away then, shouldn't they?"


Luckily, my grandmother called after I posted that, and if we can find a place to do alterations [just hoping we have enough time and my weight doesn't shift inbetween then and my formal] she's willing to pay the money to get them done.


I'm just sort of bitter still, because if it weren't christian. I could get an above-the-knee dress. That wouldn't just collect dust for the rest of its 'life'.


----------



## Just_Jen

i have a stooopid headache behind my eye. its very annoying hum!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Oklahoma Natural Gas is pissing me off. They need to get into my new place to turn the gas on and light the pilot lights. Ok, cool, no problem. HOWEVER, asking me to be there from 8 am until 5 pm because they can't pin point the time anymore more than that pisses me the FUCK OFF.

I have to waste one of the days I should be on a mini vacation with a special someone sitting at a house with nothing in it..waiting on someone to come over.

BLAH


----------



## D_A_Bunny

MisticalMisty said:


> Oklahoma Natural Gas is pissing me off. They need to get into my new place to turn the gas on and light the pilot lights. Ok, cool, no problem. HOWEVER, asking me to be there from 8 am until 5 pm because they can't pin point the time anymore more than that pisses me the FUCK OFF.
> 
> I have to waste one of the days I should be on a mini vacation with a special someone sitting at a house with nothing in it..waiting on someone to come over.
> 
> BLAH



A picnic basket, a blanket and pillows and that special someone, and it sounds to me like you have a great way to break your new place in. Just make sure the doors are locked, the blinds are drawn and have a robe ready. The gas guy can wait a minute or two.


----------



## MisticalMisty

D_A_Bunny said:


> A picnic basket, a blanket and pillows and that special someone, and it sounds to me like you have a great way to break your new place in. Just make sure the doors are locked, the blinds are drawn and have a robe ready. The gas guy can wait a minute or two.



Get out of my head woman..lol We've already talked about this


----------



## Rowan

MisticalMisty said:


> Oklahoma Natural Gas is pissing me off. They need to get into my new place to turn the gas on and light the pilot lights. Ok, cool, no problem. HOWEVER, asking me to be there from 8 am until 5 pm because they can't pin point the time anymore more than that pisses me the FUCK OFF.
> 
> I have to waste one of the days I should be on a mini vacation with a special someone sitting at a house with nothing in it..waiting on someone to come over.
> 
> BLAH



I work for a gas utility, and they cannot expect you to just be home all day. I would recommend that you call them back and request for any other entrance instructions. I know that the company that owns the pipelines in GA for natural gas offer that the customer can be home with 4 or 8 hour windows, you can leave a key somewhere, you can leave a door open, they can call you 30 minutes before going out there or they can go to the apartment office. You may have gotten a newbie customer service or sales rep...or they could just be lazy. 

Definitely try to give a call back and ask for another option...couldnt hurt!


----------



## AshleyEileen

I've been playing World Of Goo for over two hours and one board has me stumped. I can't move on until I complete it!


----------



## Rowan

hmmm....stupid ignorant bitches and their cheering squads. Someday god will answer my prayers even if they are a bit malicious


----------



## MisticalMisty

Rowan said:


> I work for a gas utility, and they cannot expect you to just be home all day. I would recommend that you call them back and request for any other entrance instructions. I know that the company that owns the pipelines in GA for natural gas offer that the customer can be home with 4 or 8 hour windows, you can leave a key somewhere, you can leave a door open, they can call you 30 minutes before going out there or they can go to the apartment office. You may have gotten a newbie customer service or sales rep...or they could just be lazy.
> 
> Definitely try to give a call back and ask for another option...couldnt hurt!



I called back and they only offer full day appointments. HOWEVER, I did finally say that I think it's dumb that I have to sit in an empty house all day waiting on someone. He mentioned that as long as the house was void of personal items, that I could just leave the door unlocked. He'll lock it when he leaves.

So, HOT DAMN and Thanks


----------



## chocolate desire

I am not really pissed off but on pins and needles waiting to see my sweet babe at the airport which wont be for at least another week or more. Seems like days are dragging.


----------



## Blackjack

I'm ticked off that _The Unusuals _is getting canned at the end of this season. Although it doesn't strike me as overall good enough to keep running as a show, the last two episodes I watched were much better than the previous ones and it seems like it had finally banged out most of the dents in it.

Oh well.  Maybe they'll do something with it like webisodes or something. It's got some serious potential.


----------



## HottiMegan

Blackjack said:


> I'm ticked off that _The Unusuals _is getting canned at the end of this season. Although it doesn't strike me as overall good enough to keep running as a show, the last two episodes I watched were much better than the previous ones and it seems like it had finally banged out most of the dents in it.
> 
> Oh well.



It does suck how networks cut a show before it has a chance to get into it's groove.


----------



## Victim

The decision on whether or not NBC is going to keep Chuck has been delayed until the 19th.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Rowan said:


> hmmm....stupid ignorant bitches and their cheering squads. Someday god will answer my prayers even if they are a bit malicious



((((hugs))))


----------



## Rowan

MisticalMisty said:


> I called back and they only offer full day appointments. HOWEVER, I did finally say that I think it's dumb that I have to sit in an empty house all day waiting on someone. He mentioned that as long as the house was void of personal items, that I could just leave the door unlocked. He'll lock it when he leaves.
> 
> So, HOT DAMN and Thanks



You're welcome...glad I could help  But they definitely need to change some of those policies they have for entrance instructions!!


----------



## HottiMegan

Victim said:


> The decision on whether or not NBC is going to keep Chuck has been delayed until the 19th.



oh i hope they do keep it!!


----------



## katherine22

SamanthaNY said:


> And it just. keeps. getting. better.
> _
> FAA Memo: Feds *Knew* NYC Flyover Would Cause Panic
> Threatened Federal Sanctions Against NYPD, Secret Service, FBI & Mayor's Office If Secret Ever Got Out_​
> Also: $328,835 of *our *money was used on this idiotic "mission"...
> 
> ...so that the white house could get a pretty picture of the president's plane.
> 
> Grr.




Is there something in the water at the White House?


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Blackjack said:


> I'm ticked off that _The Unusuals _is getting canned at the end of this season. Although it doesn't strike me as overall good enough to keep running as a show, the last two episodes I watched were much better than the previous ones and it seems like it had finally banged out most of the dents in it.
> 
> Oh well.  Maybe they'll do something with it like webisodes or something. It's got some serious potential.



Blackjack - I am sorry that you starting liking this show. I personally refused to watch it because I KNEW that ABC was going to screw us all, again. Unfortunately the idiots at ABC have the ability to find great new shows but do not have the intelligence to keep them on the air. For example, Pushing Daisies. I hope that you do not find my tone offensive, I most certainly feel no ill will towards anyone other than the JACKASSES at ABC. 

They are like the guy who shows up for a date smelling good, carrying flowers, makes you laugh, leads you to believe something could really come of this thing, and BAM - no more calls.

The only reason I have not removed ABC completely from my life is LOST. After that is over, I might not watch them again.


----------



## BarbBBW

I am annoyed because I was tanning today and i looked down and there was a dead bee between my boobs LOL!! The nerve of some damn insects!!


----------



## SMA413

I'm annoyed with boys who are like "I'll text you in a minute". That was at 10:30 last night. Did they freakin get lost in a time warp??


I'm also annoyed that the cash disappeared from my wallet the other night. Whoever took it left my credit card though, so that's a plus.




Blackjack said:


> I'm ticked off that _The Unusuals _is getting canned at the end of this season. Although it doesn't strike me as overall good enough to keep running as a show, the last two episodes I watched were much better than the previous ones and it seems like it had finally banged out most of the dents in it.
> 
> Oh well.  Maybe they'll do something with it like webisodes or something. It's got some serious potential.



What?! Now I'm even more annoyed. I'm glad they got rid of Frank though.


----------



## furious styles

bronchitis. hopefully i'm getting a prescription soonish.


----------



## snuggletiger

All these freaking extra costs on getting a house (Inspection & Appraisal fees) and the OH Sorry your 90 day lock expired while you were in negotiations so you can go through the preapproval process over. And to top it off the mortgage lady has the gall to ask me why my personal accounts aren't at her bank.


----------



## Chef

The closest Schlotzsky's Deli is over 200 miles away.


----------



## KCBBW

snuggletiger said:


> All these freaking extra costs on getting a house (Inspection & Appraisal fees) and the OH Sorry your 90 day lock expired while you were in negotiations so you can go through the preapproval process over. And to top it off the mortgage lady has the gall to ask me why my personal accounts aren't at her bank.



I feel for ya guy! Buying a house is such a pain in the patoosky! But just wait... it gets better! Wait til the water heater goes out, the kitchen sink clogs or you realize your carpet needs replaced... home ownership is the BOMB! 

As far as what's annyoying me right now... the city inspector has yet to show up to do my "pre plaster" inspection on my pool!


----------



## Paquito

I have a sunburn.

On my ears. :doh::doh:

:doh:

I have a major thing tomorrow, and I don't wanna look like an idiot


----------



## steely

Chef said:


> The closest Schlotzsky's Deli is over 200 miles away.



This is an outrage!Revolt is in order!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

free2beme04 said:


> I have a sunburn.
> 
> On my ears. :doh::doh:
> 
> :doh:
> 
> I have a major thing tomorrow, and I don't wanna look like an idiot



If it's any comfort, my ears are the first to burn every summer. Mostly because I don't actually attempt to go out and sun any. My family doesn't tan, we just turn different shades of red. So once my ears are burned, I know it's time to slather up the SPF 5,000.


----------



## Paquito

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> If it's any comfort, my ears are the first to burn every summer. Mostly because I don't actually attempt to go out and sun any. My family doesn't tan, we just turn different shades of red. So once my ears are burned, I know it's time to slather up the SPF 5,000.



And ya know, my ears were the only things that burned. I used sunblock on everything, but I never even thought to use it on my ears. But I tend to recover from burns easily, so hopefully I'll be fine tomorrow.

Oh, and apparently mustard isn't only used on food. Applying it to areas where there are burns alleviates the pain and reduces the redness.


----------



## Blackjack

free2beme04 said:


> I used sunblock on everything, but I never even thought to use it on my ears.



A few years back in Scouts we were camping and we were told to wear sunblock and put it everywhere, even on our ears. Those of us who didn't wore a hat that kept their ears shaded, but there was one guy who did neither. He got second-degree burns on the tops of his ears, and he looked like a gnome or elf or Vulcan or something.

It was absolutely hilarious and he was laughing along with us... until something brushed against the blisters and he howled in pain. Then went back to laughing. It must've really hurt, I know that from having second degree burns of my own, but the ears don't hurt so bad, so he was able to laugh at himself.

So I guess the moral here is to wear sunblock on your ears, or else you'll look like an idiot.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Oh my lord...whichever FA applies my sunscreen for me in Orlando...don't forget my ears!


----------



## runningman

My car wouldn't start this morning. I don't have breakdown cover on my insurance and its looking like it could cost me alot of money. I need a stressball. Or a punchbag.


----------



## bexy

I am going to see Enrique Iglesias tonight as my friend's uncle is part of his managment team and can get us in free!
Thing is, they are all getting to do a meet and greet with him at 6pm and I can't go to it as I am in work until 7pm!! So I get to see the gig, but not pinch his bum 

RAGE!! hehe!


----------



## snuggletiger

I don't know if its so much annoying or has me nervous:
The inspections on the house I want to buy, annoyed at the expense but nervous as to what they will find or not find.


----------



## Ernest Nagel

Squishy bread donuts masquerading as real bagels.


----------



## JoyJoy

Damn, I wish we had Hyde Park back.
*"My beautiful naked breasts are enough to turn any gay man straight!"*


Also...I don't know if it's the moon, or our stormy weather with high pressure in the air or some hoodoo man somewhere casting a spell, but my anxiety level is through the freakin' roof today, and I'm not the only one. My office mate and my son are both feeling it, too. It's like something ominous is hanging over us and we're all waiting for the other shoe to drop. It's a horrible feeling that makes me want to crawl into bed and pull the covers over my head. I have a huge ball of tightness in my gut and I feel like I'm going to burst into tears at any second. Bleh.


----------



## steely

Hope that feeling passes soon,Joy.Just reading your post makes me nervous and anxious.Sorry


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Joy, I completely believe in intuition. Just keep your eyes and ears open and it will pass. If you feel like you should or should NOT do something, then follow your gut and don't let logic force you into it. Soon it will over. Hope you are feeling relaxed and calm in no time.


----------



## MissToodles

I have a paper due on Saturday and it won't write itself. Damn! Procrastina need to get back to work.


----------



## Mini

I got a job offer back in BC. Great, right? No. Ticket prices approximately doubled from last week, presumably because Westjet is run by assholes.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

Joy, don't take any shit... you've served your time, done all you could. Some people just will never get it. *HUGS*


----------



## SMA413

I'm annoyed that switching to night shift has affected my moods. I'm generally in a pretty good mood but lately I've been feeling really blah and pissy.

I need a vacation.


----------



## Mathias

I've been sniffling and sneezing for the past three days now and feel like utter crap.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

JoyJoy said:


> Damn, I wish we had Hyde Park back.
> *"My beautiful naked breasts are enough to turn any gay man straight!"*
> 
> 
> Also...I don't know if it's the moon, or our stormy weather with high pressure in the air or some hoodoo man somewhere casting a spell, but my anxiety level is through the freakin' roof today, and I'm not the only one. My office mate and my son are both feeling it, too. It's like something ominous is hanging over us and we're all waiting for the other shoe to drop. It's a horrible feeling that makes me want to crawl into bed and pull the covers over my head. I have a huge ball of tightness in my gut and I feel like I'm going to burst into tears at any second. Bleh.




Hope you get to feeling much better about things really soon Joy 

About that article....and the topless Miss USA



> Donald Trump, who owns the Miss USA pageant, praised Ms. Prejean for her fearlessness in the face of harsh criticism, adding, "I like what I've seen of Carrie and *I hope to see much more of her*."



I think that journalist has a sense of humor.....


----------



## JoyJoy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Hope you get to feeling much better about things really soon Joy


 Thanks, Caroline..I do feel somewhat better today.  

If it had just been me who felt that way, I would have chalked it up to hormones, but there were several I encountered who were feeling it too - the air was charged with something that had us all on edge. Not a pleasant experience, to say the least. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> About that article....and the topless Miss USA
> I think that journalist has a sense of humor.....


 Yeah, I don't think old Donald is going to be complaining about her campaign tactics.


----------



## BeaBea

Stupid adverts showing me what amazing miracles the latest mascara can perform on my eyelashes - then the teeny tiny printing at the bottom of the page saying that the model has been 'styled with lash inserts and post-production techniques' So basically its a big fat lie then! Why bother showing the 'before' and 'after' if the product you are selling cant actually achieve the 'after' ????

Grrrrr....

Dont get me started on the fancy TV adverts showing me how fabulous high definition pictures look... If I dont have a high def TV then theres nothing you can show me thats going to be an accurate view of a high def picture - and if I do already have a high def then presumably I already know?

Double Grrrrr......

Oh wait, thats two. Lol, so sue me 
Tracey xx


----------



## sugar and spice

SMA413 said:


> I'm annoyed that switching to night shift has affected my moods. I'm generally in a pretty good mood but lately I've been feeling really blah and pissy.
> 
> I need a vacation.



Yep I can relate Sam, I used to work the night shift but I had to switch because it was doing baaad things to my usually pleasant personality.


----------



## Rowan

I brought home some take out yesterday, didnt get to it and had planned on eating it for my dinner tonight. Low and behold...I go looking for it in the fridge...ITS GONE!!! ARGH. My mom threw away perfectly good...SIXTEEN dollars worth of sushi.  She says that she'll give me money for it, but it's like...fuck..i live with her and dont pay rent (i pay the utilities), so it's not like i can just put my hand out. I'm going to have to tell her just not to worry about it and politely ask if she would not throw out my food in the future. 

*sigh*


----------



## JoyJoy

I've had a raccoon in my attic for several weeks now, and he's been pretty quiet - just some scratching and shuffling noises now and then. I told the landlord about him, and he climbed up there to look, but he didn't really do anything about it. I haven't been real concerned - in fact, I'd rather let him stay than poison him, which is what the landlord said he would do. That changed a bit tonight, though. Mr. Raccoon seems to have found a friend....I'm suspecting it's a Miss Raccoon, because they've been wrestling and squealing at each other for a couple of hours now. I feel like I'm in a hotel room with really thin walls listening to a couple going at it next door.


----------



## Santaclear

JoyJoy said:


> I've had a raccoon in my attic for several weeks now, and he's been pretty quiet - just some scratching and shuffling noises now and then. I told the landlord about him, and he climbed up there to look, but he didn't really do anything about it. I haven't been real concerned - in fact, I'd rather let him stay than poison him, which is what the landlord said he would do. That changed a bit tonight, though. Mr. Raccoon seems to have found a friend....I'm suspecting it's a Miss Raccoon, because they've been wrestling and squealing at each other for a couple of hours now. I feel like I'm in a hotel room with really thin walls listening to a couple going at it next door.



It might be a MRS. Raccoon, Joy, cheatin' on her husband with your Mr. Raccoon upstairs, which is why they had to find a hotel.

Um, hope they get tired soon.


----------



## JoyJoy

Santaclear said:


> It might be a MRS. Raccoon, Joy, cheatin' on her husband with your Mr. Raccoon upstairs, which is why they had to find a hotel.
> 
> Um, hope they get tired soon.


Haha..I knew you'd enjoy this.  I'll keep you posted. Maybe I should set up a hidden camera and call that Cheaters show...or I could bribe them to keep me from telling the hubby. Hmmm...


----------



## luscious_lulu

JoyJoy said:


> I've had a raccoon in my attic for several weeks now, and he's been pretty quiet - just some scratching and shuffling noises now and then. I told the landlord about him, and he climbed up there to look, but he didn't really do anything about it. I haven't been real concerned - in fact, I'd rather let him stay than poison him, which is what the landlord said he would do. That changed a bit tonight, though. Mr. Raccoon seems to have found a friend....I'm suspecting it's a Miss Raccoon, because they've been wrestling and squealing at each other for a couple of hours now. I feel like I'm in a hotel room with really thin walls listening to a couple going at it next door.



You definitely want rid of him and you want the landlord to clean out the attic afterwards. 

There are spores and such in their feces that will make you very sick if they become airborne.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*MY OFFICE and the *MEAN GIRLS* the other day the 4 other women that are in my office (we all share one big room ) all went to lunch together without inviting me. I would have said no thanks, probably, as I had my own lunch, but it really hurt my feelings. They resent me, new hire, and it *FEELS* like they go out of their way to make my life difficult. My boss asked me to find a specific file, and I looked, and it wasn't there; and asked the other women in my office if they had seen it..and got blank stares 

However, the next day, when my boss asked MEAN GIRL #1, it was magically produced*


----------



## D_A_Bunny

I say Kill Them With Kindness. Bring baked goods. Soon enough they will infight and one of them will come to you to confide some dirt. Then you can decide your next move.


----------



## StarWitness

I just moved home and my room is all dusty which is making me sneeze. And I don't remember which box I packed my neti pot in. ...in which box I packed... oh fuck it. >.<#


----------



## HDANGEL15

D_A_Bunny said:


> I say Kill Them With Kindness. Bring baked goods. Soon enough they will infight and one of them will come to you to confide some dirt. Then you can decide your next move.


*
FUNNY that is what I did for the first month.....I thought it worked..but alas...it didn't....I decided I would refuse to sink to their level..but Friday I left for the day without a word.......<sigh>*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> FUNNY that is what I did for the first month.....I thought it worked..but alas...it didn't....I decided I would refuse to sink to their level..but Friday I left for the day without a word.......<sigh>*


I feel you Lady. I had one that just recently left my job...and I am so glad. She just decided early on that she didn't like me and was just a rude, mean, awful bitch no matter what I did or how much time passed. Some people are full of themselves/shit so just walk on by. Worry about pleasing the boss...the others can bite your ass


----------



## HDANGEL15

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I feel you Lady. I had one that just recently left my job...and I am so glad. She just decided early on that she didn't like me and was just a rude, mean, awful bitch no matter what I did or how much time passed. Some people are full of themselves/shit so just walk on by. Worry about pleasing the boss...the others can bite your ass



*thanks (GEF) everyday I decide, FOCUS on doing the best job I can...but somehow the little stuff gets to me...but I can start my day over anytime and READJUST my attitude *


----------



## bexy

That George posts on here so I can't complain about him ......that and baby things worrying me!


----------



## Scorsese86

I had a very bizzare dream last night... it both annoys me and freaks me out.

I had a dream about the Norwegian Minister of Children and Equality. She's a social democrat (read: left-ish liberal), so she's not someone I support or admire... so why heck did I kiss her???


----------



## CAMellie

I, as part of a foursome, applied for an apartment...where I found out to my dismay that someone used my SSN here in CA to rent a house from which they were then evicted!  I was living in GA at the time and the names of the renters are unfamiliar to me.
I put in several calls to the attorney for the plaintiff and am hoping to hear from him soon...otherwise I'll be living with my mother while the other three will be living in the beautiful new apartment I fell in love with.


----------



## Lovelyone

ear buds for ipods seem to be too big for my ears and hurt like hell. *sigh*.


----------



## Proner

I'm annoyed of some "friends" who completly ignored me when I was injured come talk with me just when I found a sponsor: "Hey proner what's up? I lear that you found a sponsor it's cool we should hang out now, no?". I just want to say they are here for me only when all is good in my life and at the smallest issue I have they just completely disapear and I don't consider them as friends


----------



## Rowan

I keep having nightmares that my thigh muscles arent working properly and I cant get up from the floor or any sitting positions and its hard to maintain a standing position. This is the third such set of nightmares Ive had like this and cant figure out why!


----------



## goofy girl

bexy said:


> That George posts on here so I can't complain about him ......that and baby things worrying me!



That's exactly why I never invited Steve (or any other IRL girlfriends of mine) into Dims. It's my sanctuary and place away to have fun, and bitch lol, I'd feel suffocated if I had him around and we'd probably fight a lot more because we're both so sensitive and high strung.. (Not that George does that to you..just saying I've thought about being in that situation myself!) I'm always so impressed by couples that share chat and the boards.

Steve loses interest in stuff fast so even if he ever did come in, he'd probably stop in for about a week and forget about it for a year or two. The only time he ever even showed interest though, is last week I was complaining that nobody ever had crushes on me in the non-anonymous crush thread lol. He jumped up and started running over to his computer saying "its dimensions something, right??" haha..he's so sweet. I'm not though, I told him that his crush doesn't count because we're married lol


----------



## mossystate

Nobody I know in real life knows about this place. No way...no how. *L*


----------



## bexy

goofy girl said:


> That's exactly why I never invited Steve (or any other IRL girlfriends of mine) into Dims. It's my sanctuary and place away to have fun, and bitch lol, I'd feel suffocated if I had him around and we'd probably fight a lot more because we're both so sensitive and high strung.. (Not that George does that to you..just saying I've thought about being in that situation myself!) I'm always so impressed by couples that share chat and the boards.
> 
> Steve loses interest in stuff fast so even if he ever did come in, he'd probably stop in for about a week and forget about it for a year or two. The only time he ever even showed interest though, is last week I was complaining that nobody ever had crushes on me in the non-anonymous crush thread lol. He jumped up and started running over to his computer saying "its dimensions something, right??" haha..he's so sweet. I'm not though, I told him that his crush doesn't count because we're married lol




Aww that is sweet!!

D'ya know, I can't even remember what I was referring to when I posted that. I have a feeling it was to do with housework lol!


----------



## luscious_lulu

People at work are behaving like 5 year olds. Pointing the finger at each other, lying and just being petty.


----------



## Rowan

I cant stand having my junkie ass brother around. All we do is fight because he doesnt know how to keep his god damn pie hole shut. He got out of prison and was supposed to come down here and be a real father to his daughter that his twin brother has custody over...has he done much anything to do this like get a job, a vehicle, his own place to live? Fuck no...and he keeps coming over here and smoking pot..and so of course when he smokes my mom wants to smoke...shes becoming a fucking pothead herself. I cant wait to be finished with school, have a better job and get back into my own place. 

God...my family is a big part why I see a psychiatrist...


----------



## luscious_lulu

Rowan said:


> I cant stand having my junkie ass brother around. All we do is fight because he doesnt know how to keep his god damn pie hole shut. He got out of prison and was supposed to come down here and be a real father to his daughter that his twin brother has custody over...has he done much anything to do this like get a job, a vehicle, his own place to live? Fuck no...and he keeps coming over here and smoking pot..and so of course when he smokes my mom wants to smoke...shes becoming a fucking pothead herself. I cant wait to be finished with school, have a better job and get back into my own place.
> 
> God...my family is a big part why I see a psychiatrist...



Stay strong


----------



## Rowan

luscious_lulu said:


> Stay strong



Im trying...its really hard when my mom keeps enabling him...its really sad


----------



## bexy

I'm annoyed that George is on nights. I can never go to bed or sleep when he is as I get scared in the house on my own. I am exhausted but too scared to go to bed


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

luscious_lulu said:


> People at work are behaving like 5 year olds. Pointing the finger at each other, lying and just being petty.



Most everyone I work with is perfect....and never make any mistakes. That gives them the right to constantly point out other people's mistakes, you know.....


----------



## BarbBBW

when you see family and friends that you havent seen in awhile and they try to say something nice,.. and its always _"oh wow did you lose weight? you look great"_ why not just say i look great?? ANd so now my answer is"_No , I havent lost weight I actually gained some, looks good doesnt it?_" LMAO I love their reactions!


----------



## Lovelyone

I am annoyed right now at fair-weather friends, online buddies who disappear...and trash-talking gossips. (I class them all together as one entity) GRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## disaster117

I'm annoyed that it wasn't hotter this weekend because I went swimming for the first time in 2 years (broke my ankle last summer) and I pretty much froze my ass off. Seriously, half of it broke off and is floating in my aunt's pool as we speak.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

I'm annoyed at my mother at the moment. I don't know why she won't go ahead and change the account information on my Comcast Internet to MY name so that I can actually pay for it, because due to circumstances that we thought were already taken care of, Comcast put a block on her automatic payment method. I'm going to have to go to their building in town here every month and pay it in cash. It would be far easier if I could just set up automatic payments with my own checking account if I'm going to be paying for it anyway.


----------



## mszwebs

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I'm annoyed at my mother at the moment. I don't know why she won't go ahead and change the account information on my Comcast Internet to MY name so that I can actually pay for it, because due to circumstances that we thought were already taken care of, Comcast put a block on her automatic payment method. I'm going to have to go to their building in town here every month and pay it in cash. It would be far easier if I could just set up automatic payments with my own checking account if I'm going to be paying for it anyway.



The block should be on the card, not the ability to pay by card. You should be able to call in, if you have the account number and verify the other information and have them take the payment for you on your own debut card...I think the fee is like $3.99 ish. 

That way, you don't have to make the payment in person until the name change request goes through. 

And yes, I know debit is spelled wrong up there, but its a pain to go back and edit on this phone lol


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

mszwebs said:


> The block should be on the card, not the ability to pay by card. You should be able to call in, if you have the account number and verify the other information and have them take the payment for you on your own debut card...I think the fee is like $3.99 ish.
> 
> That way, you don't have to make the payment in person until the name change request goes through.
> 
> And yes, I know debit is spelled wrong up there, but its a pain to go back and edit on this phone lol



I appreciate the info, and will look into it next time. The way my mother explained it, it couldn't be paid by check/card at all. But my mother isn't the most savvy person about technology and such, and doesn't deal with Comcast regularly. Thanks for the help!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

BarbBBW said:


> when you see family and friends that you havent seen in awhile and they try to say something nice,.. and its always _"oh wow did you lose weight? you look great"_ why not just say i look great?? ANd so now my answer is"_No , I havent lost weight I actually gained some, looks good doesnt it?_" LMAO I love their reactions!



Yes, yes, a thousand times yes! This is one of my biggest pet peeves! Can people really not think of anything else to say? Why not just say I look nice or compliment my blouse of hair or something like that? I'd rather them say nothing at all if all they can say is how I look thinner. (And, yes, as is the case, I'm usually fatter anyway!)


----------



## BarbBBW

OK I am going to complain here about Tanning lotion!! As a BBW I have ALOT of body to cover!!! I think they should make BIG JUGS of tanning lotions with diff SPF's like in Costco or something LMAO!!


----------



## TraciJo67

BarbBBW said:


> OK I am going to complain here about Tanning lotion!! As a BBW I have ALOT of body to cover!!! I think they should make BIG JUGS of tanning lotions with diff SPF's like in Costco or something LMAO!!



I have never had good luck with self-tanning lotion. I always end up with streaks that at least provide the illusion of tanned flesh ... for about 3 days. Then I'm day-glo orange, in very flattering stripes  And I've tried them all, from the cheap end of the spectrum (Banana Boat) to the higher end (Lancome ... not that much more by price, but you have to apply twice as much just to get a faint pale glow). 

As for the lather 'n bake variety ... I'd be char-broiled within seconds of exposure to the sun. I'm a very pale blonde with a family history of skin cancer. 

The best method for me is the mist-on tanning booth, but that is too pricy for regular usage.


----------



## BarbBBW

TraciJo67 said:


> I have never had good luck with self-tanning lotion. I always end up with streaks that at least provide the illusion of tanned flesh ... for about 3 days. Then I'm day-glo orange, in very flattering stripes  And I've tried them all, from the cheap end of the spectrum (Banana Boat) to the higher end (Lancome ... not that much more by price, but you have to apply twice as much just to get a faint pale glow).
> 
> As for the lather 'n bake variety ... I'd be char-broiled within seconds of exposure to the sun. I'm a very pale blonde with a family history of skin cancer.
> 
> The best method for me is the mist-on tanning booth, but that is too pricy for regular usage.



hahah not self tanning babe,.. just Tanning lotion,.. like instead of just sunscreen,... it has sunscreen but helps you get a richer tan! I am very fair skinned also! It takes me a long time to tan in short spurts in the sun for like the first months ,.. now I can go to the pool and use the tanning lotion with a SPF of 6 and its great!! I have color now!! I know I have to post a new pic to show it off! And even my legs got color,... i can tell when i look down at my belly and it is still REALLY MILKY WHITE hahah and its a great contrast!!


----------



## Ernest Nagel

This is such a minor thing I suppose it reflects badly on what a generally placid life I lead? You order a BIG drink (32, 44 oz.) and they give you a straw designed for a fecking dixie cup! It either disappears completely into the straw hole or leaves only enough sticking out for someone with tweezers for lips. If you ask for a longer one they stare at you like you've requested a bj or something. This especially torques my nuts at the theater where you pay as much for a larger drink as 2 whole cases of soda at Sam's. Sheesh! :doh:


----------



## BeaBea

Toothache...


----------



## HottiMegan

Some asshole took ALL the leaves off the cilantro plant that i have been growing for the last month. I'm pissed off that a neighbor would be so low to do such a thing! I bet they'll be tomato theives too when they come in! I want to know who did it so i can take appropriate immature revenge on them. I took the time to grow that plant, i should have been the one to eat it. I spent way more money growing this plant than it would have been to go down the street and get a HUGE bunch for 39 cents at the store. That makes this person extra assholey, i mean they could have gotten their own cilantro for 39 f-ing cents!!! (can you tell i'm angry?)


----------



## mossystate

I am annoyed that it is not raining. We have some good wind happening. Windows are open as far as I can, having a cat to consider, and I want some rain to go with the breeeeeze.

Yes, I like rain.


----------



## Smushygirl

mossystate said:


> I am annoyed that it is not raining. We have some good wind happening. Windows are open as far as I can, having a cat to consider, and I want some rain to go with the breeeeeze.
> 
> Yes, I like rain.



C'mona my house! It'sa raining now!


----------



## mossystate

Smushygirl said:


> C'mona my house! It'sa raining now!



Smushy AND rain?!...that sounds like a very fine afternoon. If I ever go to a Bash...and you are there...and it is raining?...I may just crawl out of my skin in happiness. My...that's a creepy visual, ain't it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

FUCKING TICK

FUCKING TICK, ON MY NECK
AND I CAN'T GET IT


OHHHHHH EWEWEWEWEWWWWWWWWW 

MOST ANNOYING OF ALL THINGS ANNOYING
IS FUCKING TICKS IN UNREACHABLE PLACES
AND A FATHER WHO IS TOO BUSY PLAYING A COMPUTER GAME, TO REACH SAID TICK


A NASTY, BLOOD-SUCKING PARASITIC ... GROSS BUGGY THING


........ UGGGGGGGGGGGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111one


----------



## Chef

I was going to say something about the humidity iin Houston.. but after reading about the Tick (Spoooooooooooooon!) I won't say anything.


----------



## MatthewB

Some morons on another site made a thread ridiculing an e-mail I sent them.


----------



## goofy girl

bexy said:


> Aww that is sweet!!
> 
> D'ya know, I can't even remember what I was referring to when I posted that. I have a feeling it was to do with housework lol!



It usually is!! LOL


----------



## bexy

Stupid Embarrassing Bodies on Channel 4....telling a 19 year old girl who weighs less than me that she is on the verge of death, scaring the life out of her and then recommending a gastric bypass that will make her tummy the size of a walnut. A walnut!?


----------



## mossystate

I hopefully just stopped a nose bleed.

I swear it had nothing to do with my avatar. That was taken a long time ago!!


----------



## TraciJo67

mossystate said:


> I hopefully just stopped a nose bleed.
> 
> I swear it had nothing to do with my avatar. That was taken a long time ago!!



Why is it bright tomato red, Mossy? Any particular reason?


----------



## ToniTails

I am annoyed to had a prayer answered- the thing is i don't particularly believe wishes coming true, much less, having someone I can call to answer them for me--- buuuut--- finally--- two months after taking a plane ride that magically sucked the hearing out of my left ear- it's back! Now everything sounds ghastly loud----

and you know what's annoying me? the bitch that is me wouldn't stop complaining for a second about being half deaf and how here she is whining about being able to hear---

god she gets on my nerves!


----------



## mossystate

TraciJo67 said:


> Why is it bright tomato red, Mossy? Any particular reason?



I put my picture under a heat lamp. This is what happened. Weird.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

mossystate said:


> I hopefully just stopped a nose bleed.
> 
> I swear it had nothing to do with my avatar. That was taken a long time ago!!



Mossy, you do know when I told you in the other thread to catch a guy you need to share some of the gold that you have been digging, that I was just kidding you, right?


----------



## mossystate

D_A_Bunny said:


> Mossy, you do know when I told you in the other thread to catch a guy you need to share some of the gold that you have been digging, that I was just kidding you, right?



Ummmm.

Yeah.

Sure I did.


*gulp*

Please understand, that when I am told to do something, I do it, no questions asked.

even I can't keep a straight face after saying that..


----------



## TraciJo67

mossystate said:


> Please understand, that when I am told to do something, I do it, no questions asked.



Eat my butt.


----------



## mossystate

TraciJo67 said:


> Eat my butt.



*LOL* Dork. I choked on spit.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

mossystate said:


> Ummmm.
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Sure I did.
> 
> 
> *gulp*
> 
> Please understand, that when I am told to do something, I do it, no questions asked.
> 
> even I can't keep a straight face after saying that..



Cause your nose still hurts?



mossystate said:


> *LOL* Dork. I choked on spit.



At least you are using proper lubricating methods!


----------



## Chef

Scope Creep.


----------



## mossystate

D_A_Bunny said:


> Cause your nose still hurts?



Bunny......eat Traci's butt.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

mossystate said:


> Bunny......eat Traci's butt.



FINALLY, a threesome! :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

D_A_Bunny said:


> FINALLY, a threesome! :blush:



Yet another new hero tonight.........:bow: :wubu:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

So I install the demo of Diskeeper Pro for Vista. Being shareware it's so nicely popping up windows every day telling me to register. Then apparently tonight I hit the Irony Subroutine. 

Diskeeper pops up a window that crashes my game to inform me in a pleasant way that "Diskeeper never interrupts your programs". See, it's all subtle and shit, defragging in the background so your prOn drive doesn't become so heavily fragmented that you can't run "When Harry Ate Sally" without a bunch of fits and starts as WMP tries to find the scattered pieces of data all over the drive. 

If I punch a popup on my screen is it unrealistic to wish that the developer could feel the hit? Uggh


----------



## saucywench

Several days ago I got something in the mail related to 'census.' I assumed it had something to do with the 2010 census, maybe. I planned to look at it later, but, being the dutiful recycler that I am, I opened the envelope first, put the innards into my notebook for later, then placed the envelope along with some other paper matter into the recycling bin.

So, today, I figure I will take a look at this stuff and get it off my 'to do' list. Turns out it is the 2007 Survey of Business Owners and Self-Employed Persons. (I have to report my freelance stuff I do.) I skim over the survey and begin to record my answers when it occurs to me that it might be easier to complete this online; after all, they do provide a URL for just such a thing.

I go to the website (after being redirected from the URL provided.) There is a place for username and password--yet nowhere on the page (or in information provided via the 'help' link)--does it explain how to CREATE a username and/or password.

I call the toll-free number listed in the material. A very pleasant-sounding young woman takes my call. I explain to her what the deal is. "Oh, yeah," she says, "I've been wondering how people figure that out!" She then tells me where to find this very important information: BELOW THE BARCODE *ON* *THE OUTER ENVELOPE*. 

:doh:

WTF?

To my recollection, there was NO WARNING--no clear and distinct wording to that effect (you know, like DO NOT DISCARD) ...no bold red ink...not so much as a funky cartoon balloon or starburst thingy-- on the mailer to direct my attention to this important piece of information.

When I explain to the pleasant young woman that it is highly likely that I have indeed thrown the outer envelope away, she responds with a sympathetic "ohhhh, nooooooooooo," and tells me that, unfortunately, that was THE ONLY PLACE in the documents that this information could be found and that, unfortunately, yes, I will now have to complete the paper version of the questionnaire.

Uhh--

DUMBASSES!!!! :blink:

Did you not think that, just maybe, you might want to place this information in a more...oh, I don't know...PROTECTED area??? Like...geez...IN THE DOCUMENTS _INSIDE_ THE OUTER ENVELOPE???

----------------------
Apparently, this is what I instinctively (or maybe telepathically from the aliens who abducted me) was supposed to know:


[from that redirected website]





</IMG> 
Access information on and report using this _*convenient and easy-to-use alternative*_ to paper forms. [emphasis mine...for amusement]

And--"_look on your form_..." 

:blink:

FORM??? _FORM???_ I THINK YOU MEAN THE DAMNED OUTER ENVELOPE THAT I'VE ALREADY THROWN AWAY, YOU MORONS! (And, remember, people--this 'helpful' information in blue type is on the WEB PAGE--not the actual envelope.)

But, yeah--thanks for living up to the stereotype!


----------



## Sugar

I'm paranoid about losing my job. My boss always claims we can come to her for anything but low and behold I sent an email as to why my user name wasn't working and do you think I've heard so much as a peep from her?

I don't like her or my paranoia.


----------



## Ernest Nagel

saucywench said:


> Did you not think that, just maybe, you might want to place this information in a more...oh, I don't know...PROTECTED area??? Like...geez...IN THE DOCUMENTS _INSIDE_ THE OUTER ENVELOPE???
> 
> ----------------------
> Apparently, this is what I instinctively (or maybe telepathically from the aliens who abducted me) was supposed to know:
> 
> 
> [from that redirected website]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </IMG>
> Access information on and report using this _*convenient and easy-to-use alternative*_ to paper forms. [emphasis mine...for amusement]
> 
> And--"_look on your form_..."
> 
> :blink:
> 
> FORM??? _FORM???_ I THINK YOU MEAN THE DAMNED OUTER ENVELOPE THAT I'VE ALREADY THROWN AWAY, YOU MORONS! (And, remember, people--this 'helpful' information in blue type is on the WEB PAGE--not the actual envelope.)
> 
> But, yeah--thanks for living up to the stereotype!



Um, Saucy they must've heard and already responded to your friendly criticism?!? My form was in a window envelope with my address and login info printed on page 1, inside the envelope. That Obama; is there anything he can't do?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Lucky said:


> I'm paranoid about losing my job. My boss always claims we can come to her for anything but low and behold I sent an email as to why my user name wasn't working and do you think I've heard so much as a peep from her?
> 
> I don't like her or my paranoia.



You're not alone. In this economic climate, I think we all feel a bit of that. I know I do. I couldn't log on to the network the other day from home and my first thought was "I've been fired and they haven't told me yet!" lol.


----------



## Blackjack

I'm coming down with something. Upper respiratory, I can almost feel it getting congested. I'm thinking it's just allergies and the result of that, or it could be something I picked up over the weekend... but at any rate, I really don't want to be sick right now.

However, on the upside, I do enjoy not going to work, and I can perhaps I can get some stuff done here that I've been meaning to do for a long time.


----------



## Chef

I keep running out of Diet Coke... its like these cans only have 12 ounces in them..


----------



## snuggletiger

2 things
1. constantly faxing and getting more current statements for the mortgage company. Its frustrating I just want to sign the papers and ink the deal already.

2. Why is it when we are on top of the world and think we can do anything, I do something stupid. I wish I understood the mentality of teenage kids. 

3. Most annoying thing is that I don't know if how I feel will change their heart. I wish I could. 

Thanks
Your pal Snuggletiger.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I decided to let the children's hamster run around in his exercise ball...and he got out.....and I hear him digging around behind me wash machine now. Hope we can get that thing out of there......:doh:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

snuggletiger said:


> *2 things*
> *1*. constantly faxing and getting more current statements for the mortgage company. Its frustrating I just want to sign the papers and ink the deal already.
> 
> *2*. Why is it when we are on top of the world and think we can do anything, I do something stupid. I wish I understood the mentality of teenage kids.
> 
> *3*. Most annoying thing is that I don't know if how I feel will change their heart. I wish I could.
> 
> Thanks
> Your pal Snuggletiger.



Umm, Snuggletiger...that's* 3* things.


----------



## mossystate

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I decided to let the children's hamster run around in his exercise ball...and he got out.....and I hear him digging around behind me wash machine now. Hope we can get that thing out of there......:doh:



I had a couple of hamsters when I was a kid. When they would get someplace they shouldn't be, I would place celery ( with leaves ) far enough from the opening of where they were......they could not deny the lure of celery. I :wubu: hamsters.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mossystate said:


> I had a couple of hamsters when I was a kid. When they would get someplace they shouldn't be, I would place celery ( with leaves ) far enough from the opening of where they were......they could not deny the lure of celery. I :wubu: hamsters.



Excellent Idea!! that booger does love celery......thanks 


Though........he does seem quite intent on whatever he is digging into back there :doh:


----------



## mossystate

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Excellent Idea!! that booger does love celery......thanks



Greenie, they don't call me the Hamster Whisperer for nuthin'. Good luck!


----------



## Sugar

The GD Nuggets. 

edit...and Nate for rubbing it in


----------



## MatthewB

I've got this goddawful cough that's been plaguing me for days, and all after I'm nearly over a cold. I've never coughed so hard and so much in my life, and _damn_, it hurts...


----------



## JoyJoy

mossystate said:


> Greenie, they don't call me the Hamster Whisperer for nuthin'. Good luck!


 I wish I had known you 10 years ago. My boys' hamsters got out and got inside the couch and decided it was much more comfortable than their cage. I had to tip the couch up and rip off the bottom lining to get them out. You could have saved the day! My poor couch. If only....


----------



## SMA413

Small children running amuck in hair salons.


----------



## HottiMegan

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I decided to let the children's hamster run around in his exercise ball...and he got out.....and I hear him digging around behind me wash machine now. Hope we can get that thing out of there......:doh:



Those hamsters are sneaky little dudes. Good luck in retrieving it


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HottiMegan said:


> Those hamsters are sneaky little dudes. Good luck in retrieving it




Thanks! I got really lucky...on my way to bed last night, he just happened to wander out from behind the dryer. I just sat his exercise ball down on top of him and he was a caged hamster again


----------



## stan_der_man

I never cease to be amazed at how soft and moist puppy droppings are... The smell of them soaks right through the thickest of paper towls, right onto my hands no matter how quickly I grab them and toss them into the toilet... :doh:


----------



## Chef

Not being able to sleep knowing that there are literally hundreds of posts to read at Dims. :doh:


----------



## BarbBBW

Chef said:


> Not being able to sleep knowing that there are literally hundreds of posts to read at Dims. :doh:



hmmmmmmm they will always be here for you,.. go to sleep handsome!


----------



## Weeze

SMA413 said:


> Small children running amuck in hair salons.



ew. YES. Agreed. Any sort of salon, really. If i'm getting something done, please don't let your 5 year old stare at me during...


----------



## DeniseW

unfortunately, the only things annoying me right now are Dims-related!!! lol.


----------



## Rowan

people who seem to constantly have a fucking stick up their ass. If you dont like the things i say or do...dont fucking read anything i post or search out the things i do. *growly*


----------



## DeniseW

um, you're not the only thing on Dims are you? Who says I was speaking about you? There are a million posts I could be referring to. Guilty conscience much?






Rowan said:


> people who seem to constantly have a fucking stick up their ass. If you dont like the things i say or do...dont fucking read anything i post or search out the things i do. *growly*


----------



## Rowan

DeniseW said:


> um, you're not the only thing on Dims are you? Who says I was speaking about you? There are a million posts I could be referring to. Guilty conscience much?



jesus fucking christ...i posted without reading the thread first...so dont think everything is about you huh? you're not that important


----------



## DeniseW

yes I am....lol and maybe you could calm down a bit and chill. No need to take the Lord's name in vain....





Rowan said:


> jesus fucking christ...i posted without reading the thread first...so dont think everything is about you huh? you're not that important


----------



## Carrie

Please to read thread title again. Thank you, come again.


----------



## Rowan

The food being cooked on FoodTV right now.....I want it...*droooool*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

I'm annoyed at the severe lack of motivation to go cut my lawn. I know I should, really! But, I'd rather sit in air conditioning and watch Star Trek Voyager right now... Working Sunday mornings is so anti-me.


----------



## mossystate

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I'm annoyed at the severe lack of motivation to go cut my lawn. I know I should, really! But, I'd rather sit in air conditioning and watch Star Trek Voyager right now... Working Sunday mornings is so anti-me.



Check the time and get your lazy ass out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I'm annoyed at the severe lack of motivation to go cut my lawn. I know I should, really! But, I'd rather sit in air conditioning and watch Star Trek Voyager right now... Working Sunday mornings is so anti-me.


I bet you Seven of Nine worked her Borg butt off on a Sunday morning...

I just cut grass all morning and feel better about it. The shit was so tall it became self aware and ate a small beagle last week. It wants you too, Malachi.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Haha... I made myself do it today, cuz it was so darn nice out and not raining. 

But it's nice to know I was able to find two Dims-Brand Motivational "posters". Insert lame joke chuckle/sigh.


----------



## Lovelyone

I am annoyed that peanut butter M&M's taste so good that I want to eat the whole bag....grrrrrrrrr. (but happy that I had some money to buy some today)


----------



## Carrie

Lovelyone said:


> I am annoyed that peanut butter M&M's taste so good that I want to eat the whole bag....grrrrrrrrr. (but happy that I had some money to buy some today)


Peanut butter m&m's are _sublime_. :smitten:


----------



## stan_der_man

The one thing annoying me right now is Gmail... There seems to be a glitch where I am receiving email from other people with names like mine except that they don't have the "." symbol separating their first and last names as I have. I regularly receive email from 3 or 4 other people, and the Gmail / Google people have yet to respond to my questions about it. I sometimes wonder if they are also receiving my email.


----------



## Surlysomething

mosquito bites


----------



## snuggletiger

finance guy at the furniture store. You're the only guy I know who can calculate negative numbers for a payment. Focus on calculator and not talking to me like I just rolled in out of Crooklynne.


----------



## Rowan

Carrie said:


> Peanut butter m&m's are _sublime_. :smitten:



Speaking of..i just got some strawberry peanut butter m&m's from the gas station...havent tried em yet...too full from lunch...but i'll keep ya posted


----------



## HottiMegan

Heartburn can suckmuh. I have had it since i had nachos for dinner last night. I hate heartburn!


----------



## Surlysomething

First off, a good thing. The guy I call Boxcar Willie that lives in the apartment above me is moving out. Hall -e-fucking-lujah. But, it's taken him a month of 'prep' to do so and he's not even close to finishing. It's ridiculous. Can you say pack rat much? He should be entirely gone today yet he and his shit are still cluttering most of the building. One man, one bedroom apartment. WTF? GET OUT ALREADY. Thanks.


----------



## Zandoz

Pain. I fell the night before last, then restrained everything avoiding falling down the stairs yesterday morning.


----------



## Chef

people who have no clue or understanding on how a particular network has been setup, and argue about it. *grr*


----------



## mossystate

PayPal.

SUCH a pain in the ass.


----------



## snuggletiger

the loan lady who says Have the money to close the deal then says you can have the money by the close date. GRRRR make up your mind when I bring the money in.


----------



## BarbBBW

MEN just MEN!!!!


----------



## Mathias

Whenever I write a story, it usually takes me hours because I get sidetracked.


----------



## Surlysomething

snuggletiger said:


> the loan lady who says Have the money to close the deal then says you can have the money by the close date. GRRRR make up your mind when I bring the money in.




You're a bit obsessed with the house thing, eh?


----------



## Chef

Use of the word: Webinar Makes me want to strangle.. er.. um..


----------



## Surlysomething

Not being invited to an Aunt and Uncle's 50th Anniversary but having to read about it on Facebook. Nice.


What a great family.


----------



## Sugar

It's my boyfriends birthday and I can't be with him.


----------



## mossystate

Lucky said:


> It's my boyfriends birthday and I can't be with him.




Isn't it enough that _I_ am?







Sorry, Sharah. Next one!


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> Isn't it enough that _I_ am?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Sharah. Next one!




LOL Keep it up and I'm going to make you wear a purple bridesmaid dress with a mermaid tail with sequins...and a tiara!


----------



## mszwebs

Lucky said:


> LOL Keep it up and I'm going to make you wear a purple bridesmaid dress with a mermaid tail with sequins...and a tiara!



I will pay to see this in person.

:kiss2:


----------



## mossystate

Lucky said:


> LOL Keep it up and I'm going to make you wear a purple bridesmaid dress with a mermaid tail with sequins...and a tiara!





mszwebs said:


> I will pay to see this in person.
> :kiss2:



I think you both should share a steaming cup of Shut The Fuck Up!

God, I wish you could hear the voice I used when I said that out loud. Abe Vigoda, after taking 23 Viagra.


----------



## mszwebs

mossystate said:


> I think you both should share a steaming cup of Shut The Fuck Up!
> 
> God, I wish you could hear the voice I used when I said that out loud. *Abe Vigoda, after taking 23 Viagra.*



A-HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAH

yes. YES YES YES.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

When my efforts to try and brighten the mood for someone, to try and cheer them up, is repeatedly defeated by their incessant pessimism. When same person also decides, upon my changing of topics, to find something else at fault with what I say, or another reason to complain. And when said person merely acknowledges and summarily dismisses my efforts to try and cheer said person up. I'm not an overly bubbly person myself, so when I try to brighten the mood, it's a bit of an effort for me. I'm very contagious to other people's negativity. So yeah, my mood has been easily ruined.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> When my efforts to try and brighten the mood for someone, to try and cheer them up, is repeatedly defeated by their incessant pessimism. When same person also decides, upon my changing of topics, to find something else at fault with what I say, or another reason to complain. And when said person merely acknowledges and summarily dismisses my efforts to try and cheer said person up. I'm not an overly bubbly person myself, so when I try to brighten the mood, it's a bit of an effort for me. I'm very contagious to other people's negativity. So yeah, my mood has been easily ruined.



THAT is a toxic person. Unless you HAVE to interact with them, you will probably be better off if you don't. Trust me, I tried for years to cheer up people like that. They will not change. Some people just love to have problems.


----------



## bexy

I felt like a bit of a change and wanted to make hair a more coppery red for a while to give it a bit of shine and so I wouldn't have as much upkeep during the next few busy weeks! 

So I asked my friend who is a professional hairdresser to do it. She made a complete mess of it! She not only turned it a chalky peachy colour as opposed to a copper red, but she put dye on my hair that was too strong and has blistered my scalp all over. So I just had to fix it myself. The worse thing is, I am paying her for doing it as she had to go out and buy the dye etc, so even though she made a mess I still feel obliged to pay her. It's not a massive amount, but it's still annoying me as had I got this done in a salon they would not have let me walk out with my hair like this. 

Not paying her isn't an option as she is one of my best friends and I don't want to upset her. I just won't ask her to do it again


----------



## luscious_lulu

Day two of migraines.


----------



## Sugar

My indecisiveness. :doh:


----------



## CAMellie

Roommates that don't clean up after themselves...and the waiting game doesn't work.:doh:


----------



## MisticalMisty

CAMellie said:


> Roommates that don't clean up after themselves...and the waiting game doesn't work.:doh:



Mention it to them..and if that doesn't work...putting all their shit..including dirty dishes on the bed just might do the trick!


----------



## goofy girl

Hubby and I had plans to go out together and poke around the city. No time/destination was decided, just that we'd go downtown this afternoon. I fell asleep watching tv and when I woke up he was gone. I called and asked where he was. Cheerfully replied that he was downtown and that I was sleeping so soundly that he didn't want to wake me.


----------



## Rowan

goofy girl said:


> Hubby and I had plans to go out together and poke around the city. No time/destination was decided, just that we'd go downtown this afternoon. I fell asleep watching tv and when I woke up he was gone. I called and asked where he was. Cheerfully replied that he was downtown and that I was sleeping so soundly that he didn't want to wake me.



wow...definitely not cool...id be pissed off too!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

goofy girl said:


> Hubby and I had plans to go out together and poke around the city. No time/destination was decided, just that we'd go downtown this afternoon. I fell asleep watching tv and when I woke up he was gone. I called and asked where he was. Cheerfully replied that he was downtown and that I was sleeping so soundly that he didn't want to wake me.



Not to add to your annoyance, but DAMN THAT WOULD PISS ME OFF!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

goofy girl said:


> Hubby and I had plans to go out together and poke around the city. No time/destination was decided, just that we'd go downtown this afternoon. I fell asleep watching tv and when I woke up he was gone. I called and asked where he was. Cheerfully replied that he was downtown and that I was sleeping so soundly that he didn't want to wake me.



*Pissed-off would not begin to cover it !*


----------



## Esther

I finally got up the courage to watch the Blair Witch Project after all these years, and I found out that NOTHING SCARY EVEN HAPPENS. Good Lord!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Esther said:


> I finally got up the courage to watch the Blair Witch Project after all these years, and I found out that NOTHING SCARY EVEN HAPPENS. Good Lord!



* Watch this The Bear Wit Project it will make you feel so much better about it, trust me ..*.


----------



## JoyJoy

Rude people who answer their phone, say hello and let you start talking, while they continue a conversation with someone who is in the room with them. Then they say "Sorry..go on", and you continue, and they KEEP TALKING TO THE OTHER PERSON. If you're not ready to talk to someone on the phone, or you're in the middle of a conversation that is so damned important that it can't be put on hold while you take a call, then don't answer the freaking phone!


----------



## Esther

OneWickedAngel said:


> * Watch this The Bear Wit Project it will make you feel so much better about it, trust me ..*.





HAHAHAHAHA. PRICELESS.
I really do feel SO much better!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

JoyJoy said:


> Rude people who answer their phone, say hello and let you start talking, while they continue a conversation with someone who is in the room with them. Then they say "Sorry..go on", and you continue, and they KEEP TALKING TO THE OTHER PERSON. If you're not ready to talk to someone on the phone, or you're in the middle of a conversation that is so damned important that it can't be put on hold while you take a call, then don't answer the freaking phone!



I make a good 100+ calls a day to confirm dental appointments. The rudest thing I have found is people who makes those voice messages that pretend they are saying hello and pausing....then asking you to speak up and repeat yourself.....and it's just a gag on their answering machine. It tends to inspire me to leave a not so nice message.....though I just leave the usual. 
I hope they forget about that message and go job hunting.....wonder if an employer will find that crap funny from an adult


----------



## JoyJoy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I make a good 100+ calls a day to confirm dental appointments. The rudest thing I have found is people who makes those voice messages that pretend they are saying hello and pausing....then asking you to speak up and repeat yourself.....and it's just a gag on their answering machine. It tends to inspire me to leave a not so nice message.....though I just leave the usual.
> I hope they forget about that message and go job hunting.....wonder if an employer will find that crap funny from an adult


My brother had one of these for a long time. I stopped calling him after awhile because it was so completely annoying.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Esther said:


> HAHAHAHAHA. PRICELESS.
> I really do feel SO much better!



*I'm so glad I could help!:bow:*


----------



## mossystate

JoyJoy said:


> My brother had one of these for a long time. I stopped calling him after awhile because it was so completely annoying.



I know a woman who has a message where everybody in the family ( mom ..dad..3 kids ) says, " leave a message ". They even mention the friggin dog, and try and get her to ' speak '. Lots of laughs to be had there. Yeah.


Name, rank, and serial number, people!


----------



## TraciJo67

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I make a good 100+ calls a day to confirm dental appointments. The rudest thing I have found is people who makes those voice messages that pretend they are saying hello and pausing....then asking you to speak up and repeat yourself.....and it's just a gag on their answering machine. It tends to inspire me to leave a not so nice message.....though I just leave the usual.
> I hope they forget about that message and go job hunting.....wonder if an employer will find that crap funny from an adult



I hate this too. I really, really hate calling a client and having to leave a message after listening to several minutes of rap or hip-hop or whatever passes for 'cool' music these days, followed by a quick "yo leave a message" or something along those lines. Even less understandable when the person I'm trying to reach is 47 years old.


----------



## Surlysomething

The intense spreadsheet work i'm doing currently. It's strained my eyesight and i'm not feeling very well because of it.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I make a good 100+ calls a day to confirm dental appointments. The rudest thing I have found is people who makes those voice messages that pretend they are saying hello and pausing....then asking you to speak up and repeat yourself.....and it's just a gag on their answering machine. It tends to inspire me to leave a not so nice message.....though I just leave the usual.
> I hope they forget about that message and go job hunting.....wonder if an employer will find that crap funny from an adult



I prefer my voicemail message "You know what this is, you know what this means, you know what to do. Later."


----------



## Ernest Nagel

People with lots of knick-knacks, tschotkes and such who never dust. If everything looks like a geriatric Chia it's time to break out the Swiffer or the yard sale boxes, m'K? :blink:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

D_A_Bunny said:


> I prefer my voicemail message "You know what this is, you know what this means, you know what to do. Later."



*HAHAHA! That is almost my voice mail message verbatim. I just didn't bother with the "you know this means" or "later" parts. 

*


----------



## Rowan

Im going to have to call my home phone so some of you can hear my voicemail while im at the bash...its pretty darn funny, sounds like an infomercial lol


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Wait for the beep!
Ya gotta leave ya name
gotta leave ya numbah
wait for the beep!

Snicky snicky scratch scratch


----------



## mossystate

To the woman who was the ' caretaker ' of her 83 year old mother...the mother who gave you life and who you allowed to sit in her own feces and urine so long that she was surrounded by maggots..........................if I were alone in a room with you, I would wipe away my tears and slap you across the face...one time...as hard as I could. Any more, and you would only feel sorry for yourself. You can only be sentenced up to...UP to... 12 MONTHS in jail. If you had done this to a dog, you would have probably gotten more time. You are worthless, yet, your Mom, whose dignity you destroyed, probably still views you, on some level, as her little girl. If there is a hell, I hope you experience it. I just want to scream.


----------



## TraciJo67

mossystate said:


> To the woman who was the ' caretaker ' of her 83 year old mother...the mother who gave you life and who you allowed to sit in her own feces and urine so long that she was surrounded by maggots..........................if I were alone in a room with you, I would wipe away my tears and slap you across the face...one time...as hard as I could. Any more, and you would only feel sorry for yourself. You can only be sentenced up to...UP to... 12 MONTHS in jail. If you had done this to a dog, you would have probably gotten more time. You are worthless, yet, your Mom, whose dignity you destroyed, probably still views you, on some level, as her little girl. If there is a hell, I hope you experience it. I just want to scream.



Mossything, you really, really, REALLY need to get a job working with the elderly. You would be the most wonderful sort of advocate & caregiver, and your tender feelings and empathy for vulnerable adults shines through in so much of what you share about your own life story/values/beliefs.


----------



## Zandoz

mossystate said:


> I know a woman who has a message where everybody in the family ( mom ..dad..3 kids ) says, " leave a message ". They even mention the friggin dog, and try and get her to ' speak '. Lots of laughs to be had there. Yeah.
> 
> 
> Name, rank, and serial number, people!



I prefer the even shorter version...."Commence firing!"


----------



## Sugar

TraciJo67 said:


> Mossything, you really, really, REALLY need to get a job working with the elderly. You would be the most wonderful sort of advocate & caregiver, and your tender feelings and empathy for vulnerable adults shines through in so much of what you share about your own life story/values/beliefs.




Agreed...DO IT Plumpy!


----------



## bexy

It's silly, but the other day I saw a top in a shop I reeeeeeeeeallly liked. It was like so me, the only top in the shop I saw and went "wow" at, but I had no money to buy it. My friend just text me to tell me she bought it for herself, and she's going to wear it Sat night when we go out to dinner. It's silly I know, but I really wanted it, and she knew that


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

bexy said:


> It's silly, but the other day I saw a top in a shop I reeeeeeeeeallly liked. It was like so me, the only top in the shop I saw and went "wow" at, but I had no money to buy it. My friend just text me to tell me she bought it for herself, and she's going to wear it Sat night when we go out to dinner. It's silly I know, but I really wanted it, and she knew that



That does almost seem like she's rubbing it in......is she jealous of you or something?


----------



## Sugar

bexy said:


> It's silly, but the other day I saw a top in a shop I reeeeeeeeeallly liked. It was like so me, the only top in the shop I saw and went "wow" at, but I had no money to buy it. My friend just text me to tell me she bought it for herself, and she's going to wear it Sat night when we go out to dinner. It's silly I know, but I really wanted it, and she knew that



It's not silly at all. I have few friends but if one of them saw something they really wanted and I had the money I'd buy it. I'd never buy it for myself...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bexy said:


> It's silly, but the other day I saw a top in a shop I reeeeeeeeeallly liked. It was like so me, the only top in the shop I saw and went "wow" at, but I had no money to buy it. My friend just text me to tell me she bought it for herself, and she's going to wear it Sat night when we go out to dinner. It's silly I know, but I really wanted it, and she knew that



Maybe she thought by texting you about it you wouldn't be (as) upset when she shows up wearing it. But I'm with GEF and Lucky, it still reeks of wrong. It's pouring salt in a wound and then gloating; you have every right to feel miffed.


----------



## Lovelyone

Rain and basements that leak. Grrr.


----------



## Surlysomething

bexy said:


> It's silly, but the other day I saw a top in a shop I reeeeeeeeeallly liked. It was like so me, the only top in the shop I saw and went "wow" at, but I had no money to buy it. My friend just text me to tell me she bought it for herself, and she's going to wear it Sat night when we go out to dinner. It's silly I know, but I really wanted it, and she knew that




That would burn my ass.


----------



## Mathias

People who call me and for whatever reason, I don't pick up the phone because I'm busy at the moment. Then they'll call again and again and again and again. By that point, I'm thinking it's an emergency only to find out it's someone checking up on me or something.  What part of "Leave a message" do you not understand?! Sorry if I've posted this before, but it happened recently.


----------



## bexy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That does almost seem like she's rubbing it in......is she jealous of you or something?





Lucky said:


> It's not silly at all. I have few friends but if one of them saw something they really wanted and I had the money I'd buy it. I'd never buy it for myself...





OneWickedAngel said:


> Maybe she thought by texting you about it you wouldn't be (as) upset when she shows up wearing it. But I'm with GEF and Lucky, it still reeks of wrong. It's pouring salt in a wound and then gloating; you have every right to feel miffed.





Surlysomething said:


> That would burn my ass.



I'm so glad you all agree as I was starting to wonder if I was being silly. I really don't know why she did it. She does go on a lot about "liking my style" maybe she was trying to copy it, if that doesn't sound too vain!? All I know is if I see her wearing it 2moro I might cry  I really liked it! And now I won't buy it as she has it, as it would annoy me for us both to have the same top.


----------



## Adamantoise

Having problems with my chest and asthma again-it frustrates the hell out of me.


----------



## BarbBBW

Adamantoise said:


> Having problems with my chest and asthma again-it frustrates the hell out of me.



I am wishing you well soon Tom!! Take lots of VitC!!:kiss2:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

It's 1:20am here. And Barely anyone is On my Messengers, Thus. I've barely anyone to talk to! I HATE not Having people to talk to! ..and I still have a damn cause and effect essay to write. Which I have NO Idea what to write it on. And I am leaving to go to my moms for the weekend in 7 hours. Ugh! :/


----------



## Mathias

It's really fecking hot in my house.


----------



## Mathias

The other thing that's annoying me is Dims related and it can't go here so, that's an annoyance in and of itself I guess.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I'm on the ferry with one of my best friends Mick waiting as it boards more people. An older woman (think Susan Boyle looking) comes up behind us and strikes up a conversation. She decides at some point that perhaps she should go inside as when the ferry starts moving she doesn't want to be in the wind. My friend and I both say it's a short ride and it's not cold enough to generate a wind that would be a problem. 
"Maybe you're right. Besides I'll have Big Mama here to block it for me if it gets too cold". 

I should point out that my best friend Mick is a blue-eyed whopping size six so there was no question to whom that was directed. She asks us to hold her spot in case she changes her mind and wants to come back out. I thought maybe I was just being overly sensitive, but when I saw the O.M.G. expression on Mick's face I knew I had read it correctly. I simply shake my head as the woman goes inside to sit. Okaaaay. 

As the ship slows down to dock she returns, picking up the conversation. "So Big Mama did you hold my spot?"
"You're standing there aren't you?' I snap not very nicely. Mick looks at me as if to say "don't do it - it's not worth it." And obviously so, because the woman totally ignored my snappish response stating that she was going to hang out with "You and Big Mama because you're so much fun!". 
"Not whiles you keeps calling me Big Mama, Miss Ma'am!" Came flying out (in a southern slave accent no less) so fast I literally had to clamp my mouth shut, before anything else spilled. I have no idea what was going through her head, but her response was to wave her hand dismissively and then start telling me about a friend she used to have back in the 50's who "looked exactly like you, but more manly". Apparently, this friend moved from wherever in some lower part of Manhattan to Harlem. 
"...And you know what we called her after that? Harlem Jenny!"

Mick's mouth fell open. I have no idea what incredulous expression was on my face, but apparently it was enough to finally get her to shut up; I literally had to turn my back on her. Thankfully by this point the ferry had fully docked. Mick grabbed my arm and practically snatched me off that boat knowing nothing good was going to come out of my mouth if I opened it at that moment.

Come on -- it's two thousand and effin' nine! In what cushioned hidey-hole has this woman been living in for all of this time that she would think coming up to a plus-sized black woman she don't know from Eve and calling her "Big Mama" would be perfectly fine?! And then for her to brush it off with her Harlem Jenny (aka I have Black friend's too!) story. Was that supposed to placate me? Grrrr I've been around long enough to know that older does not necessarily equate wiser and some people will always remain clueless, but damn!


----------



## thejuicyone

I have a really painful booger that won't budge.


----------



## luscious_lulu

OneWickedAngel said:


> I'm on the ferry with one of my best friends Mick waiting as it boards more people. An older woman (think Susan Boyle looking) comes up behind us and strikes up a conversation. She decides at some point that perhaps she should go inside as when the ferry starts moving she doesn't want to be in the wind. My friend and I both say it's a short ride and it's not cold enough to generate a wind that would be a problem.
> "Maybe you're right. Besides I'll have Big Mama here to block it for me if it gets too cold".
> 
> I should point out that my best friend Mick is a blue-eyed whopping size six so there was no question to whom that was directed. She asks us to hold her spot in case she changes her mind and wants to come back out. I thought maybe I was just being overly sensitive, but when I saw the O.M.G. expression on Mick's face I knew I had read it correctly. I simply shake my head as the woman goes inside to sit. Okaaaay.
> 
> As the ship slows down to dock she returns, picking up the conversation. "So Big Mama did you hold my spot?"
> "You're standing there aren't you?' I snap not very nicely. Mick looks at me as if to say "don't do it - it's not worth it." And obviously so, because the woman totally ignored my snappish response stating that she was going to hang out with "You and Big Mama because you're so much fun!".
> "Not whiles you keeps calling me Big Mama, Miss Ma'am!" Came flying out (in a southern slave accent no less) so fast I literally had to clamp my mouth shut, before anything else spilled. I have no idea what was going through her head, but her response was to wave her hand dismissively and then start telling me about a friend she used to have back in the 50's who "looked exactly like you, but more manly". Apparently, this friend moved from wherever in some lower part of Manhattan to Harlem.
> "...And you know what we called her after that? Harlem Jenny!"
> 
> Mick's mouth fell open. I have no idea what incredulous expression was on my face, but apparently it was enough to finally get her to shut up; I literally had to turn my back on her. Thankfully by this point the ferry had fully docked. Mick grabbed my arm and practically snatched me off that boat knowing nothing good was going to come out of my mouth if I opened it at that moment.
> 
> Come on -- it's two thousand and effin' nine! In what cushioned hidey-hole has this woman been living in for all of this time that she would think coming up to a plus-sized black woman she don't know from Eve and calling her "Big Mama" would be perfectly fine?! And then for her to brush it off with her Harlem Jenny (aka I have Black friend's too!) story. Was that supposed to placate me? Grrrr I've been around long enough to know that older does not necessarily equate wiser and some people will always remain clueless, but damn!




Unbelievable. *hugs*


----------



## bexy

Somebody stole our bin!! I think we have to pay to replace it from the council, either that or we steal someones!


----------



## Shosh

OneWickedAngel said:


> I'm on the ferry with one of my best friends Mick waiting as it boards more people. An older woman (think Susan Boyle looking) comes up behind us and strikes up a conversation. She decides at some point that perhaps she should go inside as when the ferry starts moving she doesn't want to be in the wind. My friend and I both say it's a short ride and it's not cold enough to generate a wind that would be a problem.
> "Maybe you're right. Besides I'll have Big Mama here to block it for me if it gets too cold".
> 
> I should point out that my best friend Mick is a blue-eyed whopping size six so there was no question to whom that was directed. She asks us to hold her spot in case she changes her mind and wants to come back out. I thought maybe I was just being overly sensitive, but when I saw the O.M.G. expression on Mick's face I knew I had read it correctly. I simply shake my head as the woman goes inside to sit. Okaaaay.
> 
> As the ship slows down to dock she returns, picking up the conversation. "So Big Mama did you hold my spot?"
> "You're standing there aren't you?' I snap not very nicely. Mick looks at me as if to say "don't do it - it's not worth it." And obviously so, because the woman totally ignored my snappish response stating that she was going to hang out with "You and Big Mama because you're so much fun!".
> "Not whiles you keeps calling me Big Mama, Miss Ma'am!" Came flying out (in a southern slave accent no less) so fast I literally had to clamp my mouth shut, before anything else spilled. I have no idea what was going through her head, but her response was to wave her hand dismissively and then start telling me about a friend she used to have back in the 50's who "looked exactly like you, but more manly". Apparently, this friend moved from wherever in some lower part of Manhattan to Harlem.
> "...And you know what we called her after that? Harlem Jenny!"
> 
> Mick's mouth fell open. I have no idea what incredulous expression was on my face, but apparently it was enough to finally get her to shut up; I literally had to turn my back on her. Thankfully by this point the ferry had fully docked. Mick grabbed my arm and practically snatched me off that boat knowing nothing good was going to come out of my mouth if I opened it at that moment.
> 
> Come on -- it's two thousand and effin' nine! In what cushioned hidey-hole has this woman been living in for all of this time that she would think coming up to a plus-sized black woman she don't know from Eve and calling her "Big Mama" would be perfectly fine?! And then for her to brush it off with her Harlem Jenny (aka I have Black friend's too!) story. Was that supposed to placate me? Grrrr I've been around long enough to know that older does not necessarily equate wiser and some people will always remain clueless, but damn!



Mate people are fuckwits. Just put it down to that.

Sorry you had to experience that.

xoxo


----------



## Smushygirl

OneWickedAngel said:


> I'm on the ferry with one of my best friends Mick waiting as it boards more people. An older woman (think Susan Boyle looking) comes up behind us and strikes up a conversation. She decides at some point that perhaps she should go inside as when the ferry starts moving she doesn't want to be in the wind. My friend and I both say it's a short ride and it's not cold enough to generate a wind that would be a problem.
> "Maybe you're right. Besides I'll have Big Mama here to block it for me if it gets too cold".
> 
> I should point out that my best friend Mick is a blue-eyed whopping size six so there was no question to whom that was directed. She asks us to hold her spot in case she changes her mind and wants to come back out. I thought maybe I was just being overly sensitive, but when I saw the O.M.G. expression on Mick's face I knew I had read it correctly. I simply shake my head as the woman goes inside to sit. Okaaaay.
> 
> As the ship slows down to dock she returns, picking up the conversation. "So Big Mama did you hold my spot?"
> "You're standing there aren't you?' I snap not very nicely. Mick looks at me as if to say "don't do it - it's not worth it." And obviously so, because the woman totally ignored my snappish response stating that she was going to hang out with "You and Big Mama because you're so much fun!".
> "Not whiles you keeps calling me Big Mama, Miss Ma'am!" Came flying out (in a southern slave accent no less) so fast I literally had to clamp my mouth shut, before anything else spilled. I have no idea what was going through her head, but her response was to wave her hand dismissively and then start telling me about a friend she used to have back in the 50's who "looked exactly like you, but more manly". Apparently, this friend moved from wherever in some lower part of Manhattan to Harlem.
> "...And you know what we called her after that? Harlem Jenny!"
> 
> Mick's mouth fell open. I have no idea what incredulous expression was on my face, but apparently it was enough to finally get her to shut up; I literally had to turn my back on her. Thankfully by this point the ferry had fully docked. Mick grabbed my arm and practically snatched me off that boat knowing nothing good was going to come out of my mouth if I opened it at that moment.
> 
> Come on -- it's two thousand and effin' nine! In what cushioned hidey-hole has this woman been living in for all of this time that she would think coming up to a plus-sized black woman she don't know from Eve and calling her "Big Mama" would be perfectly fine?! And then for her to brush it off with her Harlem Jenny (aka I have Black friend's too!) story. Was that supposed to placate me? Grrrr I've been around long enough to know that older does not necessarily equate wiser and some people will always remain clueless, but damn!




All I can say Rai, is if I had been there with you, Miss Daisy would have gone into the drink! Or at least I would have found the rock she came out from under and put her back. I can't tolerate, nor find compassion for, breathing people that haven't learned anything. 

I'm sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## Spanky

OneWickedAngel said:


> I'm on the ferry with one of my best friends Mick waiting as it boards more people. An older woman (think Susan Boyle looking) comes up behind us and strikes up a conversation. She decides at some point that perhaps she should go inside as when the ferry starts moving she doesn't want to be in the wind. My friend and I both say it's a short ride and it's not cold enough to generate a wind that would be a problem.
> "Maybe you're right. Besides I'll have Big Mama here to block it for me if it gets too cold".
> 
> I should point out that my best friend Mick is a blue-eyed whopping size six so there was no question to whom that was directed. She asks us to hold her spot in case she changes her mind and wants to come back out. I thought maybe I was just being overly sensitive, but when I saw the O.M.G. expression on Mick's face I knew I had read it correctly. I simply shake my head as the woman goes inside to sit. Okaaaay.
> 
> As the ship slows down to dock she returns, picking up the conversation. "So Big Mama did you hold my spot?"
> "You're standing there aren't you?' I snap not very nicely. Mick looks at me as if to say "don't do it - it's not worth it." And obviously so, because the woman totally ignored my snappish response stating that she was going to hang out with "You and Big Mama because you're so much fun!".
> "Not whiles you keeps calling me Big Mama, Miss Ma'am!" Came flying out (in a southern slave accent no less) so fast I literally had to clamp my mouth shut, before anything else spilled. I have no idea what was going through her head, but her response was to wave her hand dismissively and then start telling me about a friend she used to have back in the 50's who "looked exactly like you, but more manly". Apparently, this friend moved from wherever in some lower part of Manhattan to Harlem.
> "...And you know what we called her after that? Harlem Jenny!"
> 
> Mick's mouth fell open. I have no idea what incredulous expression was on my face, but apparently it was enough to finally get her to shut up; I literally had to turn my back on her. Thankfully by this point the ferry had fully docked. Mick grabbed my arm and practically snatched me off that boat knowing nothing good was going to come out of my mouth if I opened it at that moment.
> 
> Come on -- it's two thousand and effin' nine! In what cushioned hidey-hole has this woman been living in for all of this time that she would think coming up to a plus-sized black woman she don't know from Eve and calling her "Big Mama" would be perfectly fine?! And then for her to brush it off with her Harlem Jenny (aka I have Black friend's too!) story. Was that supposed to placate me? Grrrr I've been around long enough to know that older does not necessarily equate wiser and some people will always remain clueless, but damn!



You don't deserve any of that sh--. 

Sometimes I wonder though, if it is at all valuable that instead of wondering if the person standing next to you is a cluelessbigotjackass, they have the uncommon sense to open their pie holes and remove all doubt. At least you know the bigot standing next to you. And know that for one opening their mouth, there are probably a couple standing there silent. 

I am sorry you had to deal with that.


----------



## Spanky

Commitment.

Coaching a team of 13 and 14 year old boys and watching the lack of planning, commitment and responsibility on the part of the parents and their sons. 

This soccer team has 14 players. If, due to bad planning and other scheduling issues, we can only field 11 players with no subs, and you are number 11, make DAMN WELL SURE THAT YOU MAKE IT BACK FROM VISITING IOWA for the game. Especially if the answer is "I think we'll be back in time". Your teammates will appreciate going into the match at least at even strength. 

Life lessons, not kicking a frickin soccer ball, is the real goal here. Get it right parents and players. 

signed,

Coach "Kicking Himself"


----------



## TraciJo67

Smushygirl said:


> All I can say Rai, is if I had been there with you, Miss Daisy would have gone into the drink! Or at least I would have found the rock she came out from under and put her back. I can't tolerate, nor find compassion for, breathing people that haven't learned anything.
> 
> I'm sorry you had to go through that.



Missy Daisy .... 

I think that you handled it extremely well, OWA. I don't think that I'd have been able to restrain myself from making very pointed, very nasty comments right back at her. As it is, you definitely let her know what an ignorant fool she is (and in a classy way) ... problem was, she's clearly too ignorant to even begin to comprehend just how much of a fool that is.


----------



## BarbBBW

OneWickedAngel said:


> I'm on the ferry with one of my best friends Mick waiting as it boards more people. An older woman (think Susan Boyle looking) comes up behind us and strikes up a conversation. She decides at some point that perhaps she should go inside as when the ferry starts moving she doesn't want to be in the wind. My friend and I both say it's a short ride and it's not cold enough to generate a wind that would be a problem.
> "Maybe you're right. Besides I'll have Big Mama here to block it for me if it gets too cold".
> 
> I should point out that my best friend Mick is a blue-eyed whopping size six so there was no question to whom that was directed. She asks us to hold her spot in case she changes her mind and wants to come back out. I thought maybe I was just being overly sensitive, but when I saw the O.M.G. expression on Mick's face I knew I had read it correctly. I simply shake my head as the woman goes inside to sit. Okaaaay.
> 
> As the ship slows down to dock she returns, picking up the conversation. "So Big Mama did you hold my spot?"
> "You're standing there aren't you?' I snap not very nicely. Mick looks at me as if to say "don't do it - it's not worth it." And obviously so, because the woman totally ignored my snappish response stating that she was going to hang out with "You and Big Mama because you're so much fun!".
> "Not whiles you keeps calling me Big Mama, Miss Ma'am!" Came flying out (in a southern slave accent no less) so fast I literally had to clamp my mouth shut, before anything else spilled. I have no idea what was going through her head, but her response was to wave her hand dismissively and then start telling me about a friend she used to have back in the 50's who "looked exactly like you, but more manly". Apparently, this friend moved from wherever in some lower part of Manhattan to Harlem.
> "...And you know what we called her after that? Harlem Jenny!"
> 
> Mick's mouth fell open. I have no idea what incredulous expression was on my face, but apparently it was enough to finally get her to shut up; I literally had to turn my back on her. Thankfully by this point the ferry had fully docked. Mick grabbed my arm and practically snatched me off that boat knowing nothing good was going to come out of my mouth if I opened it at that moment.
> 
> Come on -- it's two thousand and effin' nine! In what cushioned hidey-hole has this woman been living in for all of this time that she would think coming up to a plus-sized black woman she don't know from Eve and calling her "Big Mama" would be perfectly fine?! And then for her to brush it off with her Harlem Jenny (aka I have Black friend's too!) story. Was that supposed to placate me? Grrrr I've been around long enough to know that older does not necessarily equate wiser and some people will always remain clueless, but damn!



Well, My dear, this just proves the point, that I have made several times about you,... YOU ARE A VERY STRONG, INTELLIGENT woman! It makes me so sad that there are people in this world like Harlem Jenny! But you handled it with pure class!!


----------



## TraciJo67

BarbBBW said:


> Well, My dear, this just proves the point, that I have made several times about you,... YOU ARE A VERY STRONG, INTELLIGENT woman! It makes me so sad that there are people in this world like Harlem Jenny! But you handled it with pure class!!



Uh ... you may want to read what OWA wrote again, Barb. "Harlem Jenny" wasn't the protagonist in the story.


----------



## Rojodi

Two things right now:

People using photo-sharing websites to further their religious and/or political views. It's just pictures, people, there are boards for that. 

Parents that take their children's activities WAY too serious. They are children, they are NOT professionals. Let them enjoy the games, let them play for the pure enjoyment of it.


----------



## Miss Vickie

OWA... wow. Just... wow. I can't believe people like that still exist. You showed amazing restraint. I'm not sure I could have handled it as classily as you did, although like you I'd probably have been stunned. Perhaps that would have kept me from getting in trouble with my mouth. I mean, who TALKS like that????

My annoyance? Four incredibly long days at work, three of which had me holding epiduralized (aka "dead") legs for mamas who pushed for a long time. This has landed me in incredible amounts of pain in my low back and hips, and a f'd up shoulder with some nerve damage to my hand.

I wish, when they discussed the risks of epidurals with patients, that they'd also discuss the risk to the friggin' NURSE!!!

I feel like I'm a gonna DIE. Hopefully my massage therapist and chiropractor can fix me up, but I've been in near constant pain since Thursday. Ow.


----------



## Spanky

TraciJo67 said:


> Uh ... you may want to read what OWA wrote again, Barb. "Harlem Jenny" wasn't the protagonist in the story.





Wait, 

So by formula, solving for white racist bigot (WRB), we have:

*WRB = Ms. Daisy * Harlem Jenny
......[OWA + Mick] / (pi) * (one ass kicking)^2*



I will be working on solving for OWA + extreme self control. Stand by.


----------



## Spanky

Rojodi said:


> Parents that take their children's activities WAY too serious. They are children, they are NOT professionals. Let them enjoy the games, let them play for the pure enjoyment of it.



Rojodi, 

Great point! I was discussing this with another coach just the other day. 

I play in an adults' soccer league and have had parents from my team come out and play. After a few runs up and down the field, getting their pants faked off of them, they finish the game with a much better perspective as it relates to the kids they cheer for on the sidelines. Those parents end up being the most supportive, positive AND understanding of what is really involved. They also stop yelling directions and coaching from the sidelines.


----------



## BarbBBW

TraciJo67 said:


> Uh ... you may want to read what OWA wrote again, Barb. "Harlem Jenny" wasn't the protagonist in the story.



haha Traci!! See what happens when I dont pay attention!! Way too many things goin on in this morning for me to read and comprehend things properly! Thank you hun!


----------



## BarbBBW

Ok ,.. so right now I am annoyed that My mornings are ridiculous! Daughter up and all those deatils off to summer camp till noon. Showers for my mom, changing her , lotion, dressing her which includes clothes that SHE wants to wear, which with her speech aphasia is always alot of fun! Transferring her to her wheelchair, to bring her into the living room and transferring her into her recliner chair, making sure she is situated JUT RIGHT, or she will complain! Then making her coffee, breakfast,..finding out what she wants for breakfast,.. again a chore considering she only says nonsense words, that to her mean exactly what she is trying to say, but come out wrong! Then off for the meds, crushing them all up, keeping track of each one for the AM, separate from the PM ones. Therapy with her after all that and then my house cleaning ETC!! THATS MY MORNING, AND iF i AM LUCKY MAKE MYSELF SOMETHING TO EAT AND TAKE MY OWN MEDS!! ugh i WANNA quit!!


----------



## Blackjack

After a discussion of it last night in trade chat on WoW, I've got this song stuck in my head, but I can't do the Carlton dance to it.


----------



## mossystate

Barb...I would suggest you try whatever avenues to get some assistance with the care of your mom. You sound at the end of your rope, and while that is more than understandable, I am sure your mom is not too happy about how her life is, and knows what a burden she is to you. When a world gets smaller, the things we take for granted...being comfortable...deciding the clothing we want to wear...becomes very important. I don't know how much your mom can move her arms, but, flashcards, and other visual assistance tools could make mornings easier on you, and less depressing for her. If you don't take care of yourself, you will not be any good for anybody. I know you have mentioned alcohol, and I know the nights are your time. If you are not getting enough rest, and you are dealing with showering/medicating a person with disabilities, you are putting her at risk. For everybody's sake...get help.


----------



## BarbBBW

mossystate said:


> Barb...I would suggest you try whatever avenues to get some assistance with the care of your mom. You sound at the end of your rope, and while that is more than understandable, I am sure your mom is not too happy about how her life is, and knows what a burden she is to you. When a world gets smaller, the things we take for granted...being comfortable...deciding the clothing we want to wear...becomes very important. I don't know how much your mom can move her arms, but, flashcards, and other visual assistance tools could make mornings easier on you, and less depressing for her. If you don't take care of yourself, you will not be any good for anybody. I know you have mentioned alcohol, and I know the nights are your time. If you are not getting enough rest, and you are dealing with showering/medicating a person with disabilities, you are putting her at risk. For everybody's sake...get help.



Yep! You are right! I talked to my sister in New Jersey and my mom will be going back to NJ prob within the month! She can move her left arm/hand and leg/foot. She can not move the right arm ,hand,leg foot. Flash cards and all that doesnt work because the stroke was so massive, and she has several small strokes be4 the big stroke, so they all connected and made the speech, and some comprehension mixed up. Like If I show her a pic of a duck and a the word "duck" she can not match them up, sorta thing. We have a book of words for everything, food, clothes,places,friends,... but its too confusing for her. She can read and comprehend though,to a certain point.. so that helps alot. She can not write though. Its a big mess. I have done all I can do, my life, my family and my health mentally are now at the end of the rope,... as you have said. I think it is time for my family memebers in NJ to step in and let me get my life back together and get her more help than just I can give her right now.
Thank you so much for caring enough to reply to my post. SOmetimes it is so overwhelming to me. and yet it hurts thats i have to make the decision to send her back to NJ.


----------



## TraciJo67

Barb, I don't know your mother's circumstances, but wanted to just suggest a few things, given that she clearly needs a lot of assistance and you aren't in a position to be able to caregive 24/7. If your mother has Medicare, she may qualify for PCA (personal care attendant) or HHC (home health care) services ... maybe even both. When my father became too ill to care for himself, during a period of time when we had nobody else to offer full-time care for him, we were able to get a PCA approved through the VA, as well as a part-time nurse who visited several times a week just to check his vitals and make sure that he was doing OK. I think, though am not 100% sure, that medicare at least partially reimburses for this service -- it would be worth a call. If your mother is 65+ or drawing disability payments, she may be eligible for medical assistance (MA) and I know that MA covers PCA services ... and that most states offer some kind of a waiver program for adults at risk of entering a long-term care facility. Whether you keep your mother with you, or she goes to another family member, you may want to check into these programs, if you haven't already. They were life and sanity-saving measures for my family.


----------



## Rojodi

Spanky said:


> Rojodi,
> 
> Great point! I was discussing this with another coach just the other day.
> 
> I play in an adults' soccer league and have had parents from my team come out and play. After a few runs up and down the field, getting their pants faked off of them, they finish the game with a much better perspective as it relates to the kids they cheer for on the sidelines. Those parents end up being the most supportive, positive AND understanding of what is really involved. They also stop yelling directions and coaching from the sidelines.



I was one of those parents that directed from the sideline: Telling my son to stop flirting with the girls and watch the ball! One time he didn't, blammo, right in the chops. After that, he paid attention.

I spent the morning with a parent that was whining about his son's ball team, how they don't practice enough, how they don't take the game seriously, how unprofessionally they play. I reminded him that the kids are just KIDS, 10, 11, and 12 years old.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

OneWickedAngel said:


> I'm on the ferry with one of my best friends Mick waiting as it boards more people. An older woman (think Susan Boyle looking) comes up behind us and strikes up a conversation. *snipped*



Lol, I don't know why you tried so hard to contain yourself. I feel for you because I know how it is to have effed up people think it's their privilege to call me names and talk down to me. 
I wouldn't have acknowledged the "Big Mama" label.....instead have told her that I had no clue who big mama is....and if she had the nerve to say it was me, then I would have had to dub her Stupid Rude Bitch. 
Of course, I would have smiled politely and said that she might want to haul her ass back inside to finish off that bottle of Night Train or whatever cheap shit she had obviously been drinking..... 

Kudos to you- you have more class and much better temperment than myself :bow:


----------



## luscious_lulu

BarbBBW said:


> Yep! You are right! I talked to my sister in New Jersey and my mom will be going back to NJ prob within the month! She can move her left arm/hand and leg/foot. She can not move the right arm ,hand,leg foot. Flash cards and all that doesnt work because the stroke was so massive, and she has several small strokes be4 the big stroke, so they all connected and made the speech, and some comprehension mixed up. Like If I show her a pic of a duck and a the word "duck" she can not match them up, sorta thing. We have a book of words for everything, food, clothes,places,friends,... but its too confusing for her. She can read and comprehend though,to a certain point.. so that helps alot. She can not write though. Its a big mess. I have done all I can do, my life, my family and my health mentally are now at the end of the rope,... as you have said. I think it is time for my family memebers in NJ to step in and let me get my life back together and get her more help than just I can give her right now.
> Thank you so much for caring enough to reply to my post. SOmetimes it is so overwhelming to me. and yet it hurts thats i have to make the decision to send her back to NJ.



*big hugs*


----------



## BarbBBW

Thank you ALL so much for the advise and love!! I am doing the best I can for now,... but still after the kid is sleeping and my mother is sleeping,.. VODKA will be my best friend,..for now anyways hehehee


----------



## msbard90

BarbBBW said:


> Thank you ALL so much for the advise and love!! I am doing the best I can for now,... but still after the kid is sleeping and my mother is sleeping,.. VODKA will be my best friend,..for now anyways hehehee



amen^^ 
whats annoying me right me right now is my finger there is something wrong with and currently is totally numb.


----------



## mel

my ex,,,he's a dumbass!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rowan

These damn allergies...im tired of the coughing


----------



## BarbBBW

msbard90 said:


> amen^^
> whats annoying me right me right now is* my finger* there is something wrong with and currently is *totally numb*.



Now see, this is another one of those post that makes me wanna say something naughty, just YET i am keeping my mouth shut!!:bow:


----------



## Mathias

msbard90 said:


> amen^^
> whats annoying me right me right now is my finger there is something wrong with and currently is totally numb.



I was freaking out about the same thing last Saturday.


----------



## msbard90

ok guys....
no barb  you naughty girl lol..... i have basically "cradle cap"/dandruff.... on my finger.  or so the nurse at my doctors office told me. what the hell?!?!


----------



## thejuicyone

I've been peeing every 10 minutes. I've missed punchlines because of this.


----------



## Spanky

BarbBBW said:


> Thank you ALL so much for the advise and love!! I am doing the best I can for now,... but still after the kid is sleeping and my mother is sleeping,.. VODKA will be my best friend,..for now anyways hehehee



You and me. 

We are going here. 

To drink vodka.

Like the Russians do. 

In -10F weather. 

Minnesota in January. 

The whole bar is vodka. Just vodka. 


Moscow On the Hill


----------



## BarbBBW

Spanky said:


> You and me.
> 
> We are going here.
> 
> To drink vodka.
> 
> Like the Russians do.
> 
> In -10F weather.
> 
> Minnesota in January.
> 
> The whole bar is vodka. Just vodka.
> 
> 
> Moscow On the Hill



Definitely!!!! Sounds perfect to me!! Vodka and snacks too please LOL


----------



## katherine22

OneWickedAngel said:


> her to brush it off with her Harlem Jenny (aka I have Black friend's too!) story. Was that supposed to placate me? Grrrr I've been around long enough to know that older does not necessarily equate wiser and some people will always remain clueless, but damn!



The stupid bitch-she thought if she engaged in the sterotypes in a friendly matter she would get over. I admire your self-restraint.


----------



## thejuicyone

Yahoo is being an asshole. It took 5 minutes for it just to sign me in and then I add someone to my contacts and the little shit signs me out.


----------



## Red

I'm STILL waiting on a job interview response as the boss is out of the country for a few days. I'm so bothered about it I have even started dreaming about it  

Last night I dreamt the boss was Meryl Streep in The Devil Wears Prada and I was told by one of her assistants that I hadn't got the job so I decide to go up to see her and winge. To get to her floor I had to go up in a massive lift and then when I got to her desk she wouldn't speak to me, so frustrating. I actually woke up with tears in my eyes, not a good start to the day.


----------



## luscious_lulu

I'm usually a solid sleeper, but for the past few nights I've been waking up every few hours.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mel said:


> my ex,,,he's a dumbass!!!!!!!!!!



ALL of my exes are dumbasses.....:doh:


----------



## Ernest Nagel

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ALL of my exes are dumbasses.....:doh:


Well, DUH! They were unwilling to do whatever it would take to keep your affections, Caroline. _Prima facie_ evidence of dumbassery without so much as the need to even know their names. 

Quite a few ladies here seem to be in various stages of recovery from chronic DAX (DumbAssEX) syndrome. My theory, purely speculative, is that it's somehow related to your lack of a Y chromosome?


----------



## Hathor

I can't find my leather hole puncher and I need to tighten my belt...but I can't. =( So I have to keep hiking up my pants every time I stand up.


----------



## thejuicyone

I lost my phone! *cries to self*


----------



## tootsmendozer

a pare of jeans i have worn once have now ripped, i stood on the hem as i stood up and they just ripped....THEY WERENT EVEN TIGHT! gah!! thats another 20 quid i need to spend that i dont have


----------



## msbard90

Hathor said:


> I can't find my leather hole puncher and I need to tighten my belt...but I can't. =( So I have to keep hiking up my pants every time I stand up.



That would be an interesting tool to obtain... I should get one of those to save some of these too tight belts I have..


----------



## JoyJoy

Give me a deadline.....and then leave me the hell alone so that I can meet your deadline. Don't come at me *two days* before the deadline and expect me to have the freakin' information you need, and then get impatient with me for not being done.


----------



## Weeze

Working 7 days a week.
Yeah. It may actually kill me soon.
Also, I want to go to the beach, but I have no one to go with me.
Who wants to go?


----------



## HDANGEL15

krismiss said:


> Working 7 days a week.
> Yeah. It may actually kill me soon.
> Also, I want to go to the beach, but I have no one to go with me.
> Who wants to go?


*
damn I DO I DO...ogling BHM all day....OMG..no fun at all..which beach do you go to..JERSEY SHORE..or DE SHORE?*
*
ME....gets really fired up when I think about my damn motorcycle and how much $ i have fronted the shop for parts, almost a full 8 weeks ago, and ALL I HEAR IS THAT I AM NOT THE ONLY CuSTOMER..well guess the fuk what? I DONT care about any of the others..i want my stinking bike back..it's almost been a FULL YEAR.

I call a buddy that is bigshot attorney 2x and he doesn't have the time to call me back..at this point..i think if i keep doing what I am doing..i'm gonna keep getting what i am getting...LIP SERVICE< and no ACTION..*


----------



## msbard90

ooh beach!! My fave!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

It's not so much an annoyance really... just something that happens that I find occasionally irritating. Whenever people check out at our registers and go to punch in their PIN, they use the pen that's for signing the screen. The numbers are buttons that you press, that's why they're below the screen, seperate. You don't need the pen meant for the screen to hit them. It's almost amusing, but it does take longer, especially when you don't hit the right buttons.


----------



## msbard90

or they get the stylus thing out and joust at the screen because its not working, but that just makes it worse, and punctures holes.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> It's not so much an annoyance really... just something that happens that I find occasionally irritating. Whenever people check out at our registers and go to punch in their PIN, they use the pen that's for signing the screen. The numbers are buttons that you press, that's why they're below the screen, seperate. You don't need the pen meant for the screen to hit them. It's almost amusing, but it does take longer, especially when you don't hit the right buttons.



I am annoyed that people continue to harass us Senior Citizens over those new fangled gadgets......don't you dare go telling me where to stick that pen.....


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I am annoyed that people continue to harass us Senior Citizens over those new fangled gadgets......don't you dare go telling me where to stick that pen.....



Hahaha, the funny part is, the instance that happened tonight was a 20-something girl. But yeah, our little screens suck too... one register in particular, everyone has to ask where to sign.

And I hadn't harassed you about no pen... not yet, at the least....


----------



## Suze

i had one of my wisdom teeth pulled out on Wednesday and i am SO sore. 
it hurts a.lot. 
was supposed to do awesome stuff this weekend, but everything had to get canceled. 

and i'm out of pain killers....gaahh


----------



## The Fez

I completly zoned on the fact it's fathers day tomorrow (or today considering it's almost 3am sunday).

No present/card bought.

FUCK.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

My house has its share of things needing repairs already... a crack in the ceiling by the front door, the dryer... but when the water heater won't stay lit, it's time to start making repairs... Cold showers are not something I look forward to.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Doggie diarrhea. After everything I've been through with Lucy -- ruptured abscess that the vet was sure was a cancerous lesion, a surgery and very expensive vet bills -- I've about had enough. Now she's shitting all over the carpet. FUCK.

I'm off to the store in a bit to get her some Immodium and I'm cooking her some rice. At least when my kids were little and had the shits I could diaper them. I'm half considering kenneling her until she's over this. Ugh. 

At least she seems to be in fairly good spirits so I don't think she's desperately ill. But why does this stuff always happen on the weekend?


----------



## Lovelyone

Why does vacation have to be 3 weeks away? Why can't it be tomorrow? (on the other hand, VACATION IS 3 WEEKS AWAY!)


----------



## thejuicyone

My boyfriend is out at the bar right now while I'm sitting at home. 
Screw him.


----------



## CAMellie

Roommates who wipe their asses with the toilet paper that has been bought by everyone else but them...who then turn around and act like they're doing everyone else a favor by finally buying some themselves.


----------



## BarbBBW

thejuicyone said:


> My boyfriend is out at the bar right now while I'm sitting at home.
> Screw him.



LOL come on over here then!!!! I will entertain you!:eat1:


----------



## thejuicyone

BarbBBW said:


> LOL come on over here then!!!! I will entertain you!:eat1:



You know I was actually thinking as I wrote that, that I wish Barb were here to comfort me.


----------



## BarbBBW

thejuicyone said:


> You know I was actually thinking as I wrote that, that I wish Barb were here to comfort me.



awwwww!! i am actually having a gathering at my house in AUgust!! you gottta come! I will be posting more about it very soon!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I am Peeling on my cleavage, shoulders, and scalp due to my noah's ark [waterpark] adventure thursday, June 11th. 

Cleavage, my best friend, DAMNIT
Shoulders? MF'er. There goes my babydoll tops, tanks, and sundresses 
Scalp? UGH! I already have freaking psoriasis on at LEAST 50% of my scalp. Now This? GIMME A BREAK!


I am a walking talking snake-looking freak.


----------



## Blackjack

thejuicyone said:


> My boyfriend is out at the bar right now while I'm sitting at home.
> Screw him.



Actually, in order to show just how pissed you are, I'd advise _not _screwing him.


----------



## thejuicyone

Blackjack said:


> Actually, in order to show just how pissed you are, I'd advise _not _screwing him.



:doh: Well, that is a swell idea. I don't know how I didn't think of that. 
(Then again, he might just hold me down and sock it to me. lol Quite the conundrum.)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Freestyle Fez said:


> I completly zoned on the fact it's fathers day tomorrow (or today considering it's almost 3am sunday).
> 
> No present/card bought.
> 
> FUCK.




I'm annoyed that I forgot...but glad that you reminded me. My own father died three years ago but I still get presents for my ex- from the children.


----------



## Mathias

There's a fly buzzing around my room.


----------



## Sugar

Pretty parties and popularity contests...y'all are average...just like everyone else!


----------



## sugar and spice

Mathias said:


> There's a fly buzzing around my room.



Perhaps President Obama could come handle that situation for you.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I've already filled 4 garbage bags full of junk that was on my bedroom floor...

And I've only cleaned the perimeter of my bed, and from the end of my bed to my wall. [Roughly 5 foot steps, I'd say..]



WHY DID I HAVE TO BE SO SLOBBISH AND PROCRASTINAT..ISH?!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Keeping myself up because of something stupid, that shouldn't upset me, but does. Unfortunately, no solution presents itself.


----------



## Rowan

That I have to go to work after such a wonderful weekend. bah


----------



## bexy

That I am stressed and confused and really shouldn't be having to deal with crap when I am due in 25 days!!

Best friend of 13 years has let me down and we aren't talking, and I don't see why I should make the first move at this late stage in my pregnancy. Especially as I haven't done anything wrong other than be upset she isn't visiting me as promised.

Then, my crazy mother whom I don't speak to because she is insane and horrible, evil, wicked, nasty and selfish, just somehow got my email addy and emailed me out of the blue to wish me good luck with the baby. 

This has just messed with my head. Completely. And I am very stressed now


----------



## BarbBBW

bexy said:


> That I am stressed and confused and really shouldn't be having to deal with crap when I am due in 25 days!!
> 
> Best friend of 13 years has let me down and we aren't talking, and I don't see why I should make the first move at this late stage in my pregnancy. Especially as I haven't done anything wrong other than be upset she isn't visiting me as promised.
> 
> Then, my crazy mother whom I don't speak to because she is insane and horrible, evil, wicked, nasty and selfish, just somehow got my email addy and emailed me out of the blue to wish me good luck with the baby.
> 
> This has just messed with my head. Completely. And I am very stressed now


*Bexy, Just relax,.. i know its alot to go thru at this stage in your life. Just take a nice hot bath light some candles put some nice music on and relax enjoy being you and having the wonderful baby inside you! Forget the rest of all the BS and focus on you and that baby! Very soon you will have that baby and will miss the feeling of being prego. right now all you should be doing is being pampered and loved and rubbed and relaxing!! the rest of the world can go to hell!! lol,.. OK I am goin to just come there and pamper you for the next 2 weeks dammit!!*


----------



## stan_der_man

Scooters with automatic transmissions and electric starters... Grrrrrr...


----------



## furious styles

i really, _really_ miss my love.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

i think there is a paperclip under my spacebar...ug!


----------



## Sugar

My treatment last Monday cost $5750.00...nothing should cost that much...


----------



## Lovelyone

a bright sunshiny calm 73 degrees yesterday. Today its 86, and tomorrow it will be in the mid 90's. Mother Nature must be raggin' .


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Today, it was 95 and felt like 98 during the heat of the day.

Tomorrow, It's supposed to be 97 and feel like 100+ 

Goddamn.


----------



## CAMellie

Being the oldest, and most responsible, person in this apartment. Tired of being the bad guy to get others to do what needs to be done around here.


----------



## PunkPeach

I got left, dumped on my birthday...he didnt even have the balls to say good bye, just decided to disappear on me.


----------



## Surlysomething

And again I wonder....do you have a job?


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> Today, it was 95 and felt like 98 during the heat of the day.
> 
> Tomorrow, It's supposed to be 97 and feel like 100+
> 
> Goddamn.



Wanna switch places? I do anything for some summer heat.


----------



## ValentineBBW

The thing that annoys me most right now...no AC at work. Today was my first day back and the AC has been broke for 3 days! It was HOT. Sure we had fans going but hot air is still hot! It is supposed to be fixed by the end of the day today, but we'll see.


----------



## Zandoz

Lucky said:


> My treatment last Monday cost $5750.00...nothing should cost that much...



I agree! Right now I'm living in dread of the bill coming for my hospital stay.


----------



## Sugar

Zandoz said:


> I agree! Right now I'm living in dread of the bill coming for my hospital stay.



I'm just so offended at the cost of health care is so absurd. When you get your bill let me know and we can whine to each other. I have another treatment on Tuesday lol.


----------



## mossystate

Lucky said:


> I'm just so offended at the cost of health care is so absurd. When you get your bill let me know and we can whine to each other. I have another treatment on Tuesday lol.



Yikes...just saw your other post. Yeah, it is disgusting and INSANE! I hope you have great insurance.


----------



## Tau

Its winter. 
I have to work at a job i hate for the next 12 months just to pay bills and I'm not sure if I'm going to stay sane till that times up. 
The boy I love doesnt love me back


----------



## Tau

PunkPeach said:


> I got left, dumped on my birthday...he didnt even have the balls to say good bye, just decided to disappear on me.



*hugz* I'm so sorry PunkPeach . When people do things like that to me I give myself time to be an utter emotional wreck and then I thank God for showing me exactly where I stood with them. It's always better to know than not. I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> Yikes...just saw your other post. Yeah, it is disgusting and INSANE! I hope you have great insurance.



I do, I have to pay $300 this time to meet my $600 max for the year and then nothing for the rest of the year, but it makes me feel incredibly guilty that others don't.


----------



## Mathias

I lost my season 10 Simpsons boxset.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I've spent so much time in the pool these last three days.

That now, I swear that I'm still in it. I can feel the waves and everything... >_<


----------



## Zandoz

Lucky said:


> I'm just so offended at the cost of health care is so absurd. When you get your bill let me know and we can whine to each other. I have another treatment on Tuesday lol.



Sounds like a plan to me!

Good luck with the treatment.


----------



## Zandoz

My Body.

After a Potassium retention scare 2 weeks ago, and 3+ days in the hospital last week for arrhythmia/tachycardia/palpitation issues, I woke up at 2:30 am hurting all over. After dozing in and out, at around 5:00 am I awoke to not being able to move at all for a good 10 minutes. More dozing in and out and awake again at 7:00 am...managed to sit up that time, but by then it took 2 hours to get to the point where it didn't hurt too bad to reach for some vicodin. Finally felt well enough to get out of bed at around noon, but it still feels like every joint in my body has been dislocated.


----------



## Hathor

I'm annoyed that my work put me on a 1:1 on another unit and stuck some guy who hates my unit in my place. I love my unit and I hate the rest. And why wasn't I told about being rotated? It's stupid and ridiculous. Especially since the other core people that work nights never get switched to other units.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

stalkers
nuff said


----------



## Mathias

My sister and her friends ate my bag of Oreos...


----------



## BarbBBW

Mathias said:


> My sister and her friends ate my bag of Oreos...



heheh dont you hate that?!?! When i buy myself something,.. and my hubby and kid get their own,.. they always eat my thing!! damn them!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The Thoughts Repeating in my head.
Driving me CRAZY.
For someone who most of the time, doesn't even feel or think about this.
It's absolutely annoying as HELL.


----------



## mel

people that YELL just to hear themslves ..


----------



## Rowan

Im annoyed that Sunday came far too soon


----------



## indy500tchr

I am annoyed at this "knife" that has stabbed me in the back. Wasn't expecting that one.


----------



## Rowan

im annoyed that im getting a bit panicky about something that i knew was coming and didnt worry about it until it got so close


----------



## Mathias

I've given out too much rep in the last 24 hours. :doh:


----------



## steely

I'm aggravated that I'm cut off, grrrrr!


----------



## Rowan

I hate banks...my bank has been giving me nothing but trouble for the last week. Grrr


----------



## mossystate

The yappy little mutt outside that is disturbing my Bucky's 12 hour nap!


----------



## Rowan

Im annoyed my sweetheart cant be here with me right now!


----------



## Lovelyone

Law & Order has been on tv for twenty years--so why is it that every time I watch that show...they the SAME FIVE shows over and over????


----------



## KCBBW

A police helicopter is circling overhead shining its light in my yard... geez... I thought I lived in a decent neighborhood... what's up with this? No midnite swim for me!


----------



## mimosa

Three things..... The fact that I am addicted to Second Life...

and another thing... Yes my avatar is fat there as well. And women are mean to me there and call me names! No men have been mean....only women! I dont get it. Whatever happened to sisterhood?

I dont feel like washing the damn dishes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swamptoad

mimosa said:


> Three things..... The fact that I am addicted to Second Life...
> 
> and another thing... Yes my avatar is fat there as well. And women are mean to me there and call me names! No men have been mean....only women! I dont get it. Whatever happened to sisterhood?
> 
> I dont feel like washing the damn dishes!!!!!!!!!




I am thinking of something mean to say. YES!!! It's really mean .. oooooh such mean thoughts are pouring outta mah noggin'!


Hope this helps. 






:blush:


----------



## mimosa

HAHAHA....you are too damn cute, Swampy darling! :wubu:





swamptoad said:


> I am thinking of something mean to say. YES!!! It's really mean .. oooooh such mean thoughts are pouring outta mah noggin'!
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :blush:


----------



## swamptoad

I'll warsh the dishes for ya, btw. :happy:


----------



## mimosa

You and what army? LOL. 

Youre gonna need one....I have wayyyy too many.  oh and.....thank ya. I hate washing dishes. 

Now I love you forever and ever!:smitten:




swamptoad said:


> I'll warsh the dishes for ya, btw. :happy:


----------



## mimosa

Annoyed that guys on yahoo always tell me they are horny! HAHA Kinda sad but true.


----------



## swamptoad

Getting my mp3 player --- stretching --- glancing at mountain of dishes :blink: -- eyes popping outta mah skull  --- BEGIN!!!


*scrubs*





*it dissolved the scrubber* 


tries again .....






*sweat pours*



(almost done)



OK! *phew* its all done. :bounce:


----------



## mimosa

Gosh...how I wish your hands were to reach all the way to Colorado so my dishes could be clean, Swamp! 

I wish on all the stars in the heavens! hahah

Kisses to ya. :kiss2:


----------



## swamptoad

mimosa said:


> Gosh...how I wish your hands were to reach all the way to Colorado so my dishes could be clean, Swamp!
> 
> I wish on all the stars in the heavens! hahah
> 
> Kisses to ya. :kiss2:



hehe .. 



too many, huh? damn! 


(((((( Mimi ))))))

Well ... ya gotta tackle them even if ya dread doing it. *BAH* hehehe


----------



## mimosa

I know ....I know.....I wish I could just call Mr. Clean......


----------



## mossystate

* grumble grumble...again *


MORE people on Etsy selling what they claim are Swarovski items, when you know, *for a fact* ( you should remember your buying trail can be checked, genius ) , they are NOT Swarovski. 

Con Artists make me ill. Overcharging, when it is deliberate, and not them just not knowing. 



Also, if you are going to wear a piece of jewelry you are selling, don't have the only picture be from a distance. I don't care how cute you think you are...really. I wanna see the thing you are selling. You wanna sell...yes?

That's two...but both are Etsy related...so, I am safe. Phew.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

i am trying to let my hair grow out. it is at that annoying stage where the bangs are just long enough to go behind your ears but not long enough to stay there when the car window is open...then they blow in my face


----------



## Ali

Two things right now actually:

1) My boss using me as a scapegoat for everything because I am the most expendable person on our team of 4

2) How mean people really can be online. Just this week I experienced my first true trolling experience. I made a "friend" on a gaming server I play...talked to this person for about 3 months off and on...thought I could trust them...and found out they weren't trustworthy at all. I ended up getting used as a vehicle for drama and ousted from the community all from choices I made under the advice of this person who I thought was on my side the whole time. And then when they had me where they wanted me, they got out the big guns and started using things I had said in the past out of context to ruin me. FABULOUS DARLING FABULOUS!


----------



## thejuicyone

It's around my "ladytime" and I have a zit the size of a fucking golfball on my face.


----------



## TraciJo67

Dumping syndrome. Effing dumping syndrome. Sweaty, heart racing, feeling nauseous and knowing that in about 1/2 hour I'm going to be shaking, dry heaving and cramping. 

Woke up at 11:30 feeling hungry as I hadn't eaten supper earlier (fell asleep at 7:30pm with a sick kid). Fixed myself a very small bowl of cereal. VERY small. I know I can get sick if I eat too much cereal. My 2 year old would have eaten more.

I hate that I never really know what's going to set my body off.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Traci, yeah it's pretty unpredictable, isn't it? This morning I got sick... and I have no idea from what. Maybe it's related to the WLS, maybe not. Hard to say. Frustrating, isn't it?

My annoyance? I would like -- more than just once in a blue moon -- to have one of the contractually obligated, DOL enforced breaks. Pee break, lunch break, I don't care. I'm so tired of clocking in at work, running my ass off for 13+ hours, my only "break" being to run to the bathroom and maybe grab a bite while sitting at the desk, charting and watching fetal monitors. That is NOT lunch. 

Please don't misunderstand me: I LOVE my job. I love my patients, and I feel blessed to do the very important, very exciting work that I do. But I'm getting burned out from running my ass off, day after day. It's wearing me out, physically and emotionally and is wreaking havoc on my attitude.


----------



## steely

It's 5am and I'm awake instead of sleeping.


----------



## Just_Jen

Ugh im on a dating website thing which i joined when my mum did, it was a little pact we made and i wanted her to see that my dad leaving isnt the end of the road (i didnt force her btw!) and i just got a right twat message me this: 

*stop eating, join gym, and after six months minimum you can start search for a boyfriend. Or you think men like sleep with big sack of lard?*

ugh is there really a need to say that?! as if he was twat enough to even take the ten seconds to send that message..needless to say i told him that many men do in fact like sleeping with larger ladies and much more! but UGH


----------



## BarbBBW

Just_Jen said:


> Ugh im on a dating website thing which i joined when my mum did, it was a little pact we made and i wanted her to see that my dad leaving isnt the end of the road (i didnt force her btw!) and i just got a right twat message me this:
> 
> *stop eating, join gym, and after six months minimum you can start search for a boyfriend. Or you think men like sleep with big sack of lard?*
> 
> ugh is there really a need to say that?! as if he was twat enough to even take the ten seconds to send that message..needless to say i told him that many men do in fact like sleeping with larger ladies and much more! but UGH



I am so sorry you got that message. There are sadly so many men like that in this world. Thats why I love DIMS. You know the men on here will adore your shape! And you are just amazingly beautiful,.. so thats a given. Sad sacks of shit like that other guy is hating is own life, so blow it off,... his loss! Big Time!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

It's the men like that who actually take time out to PM you insults who are generally closet cases themselves, IME.


----------



## Just_Jen

Barb, he's definately an idiot. Another reason i love dims so much, i feel right at home!  I just cant believe he took actual time to message me that..it's like wtf?! why bother? I understand that im not everyones cup of tea and hell, he sure aint mine but why bother insulting someone? hmms, definately just an idiot ! 


Bigbeatifulme, i agree he's probably a closet case! 

thanks for the replies ladies *Hugs*


----------



## goofy girl

chronically late people


----------



## bexy

Just_Jen said:


> Ugh im on a dating website thing which i joined when my mum did, it was a little pact we made and i wanted her to see that my dad leaving isnt the end of the road (i didnt force her btw!) and i just got a right twat message me this:
> 
> *stop eating, join gym, and after six months minimum you can start search for a boyfriend. Or you think men like sleep with big sack of lard?*
> 
> ugh is there really a need to say that?! as if he was twat enough to even take the ten seconds to send that message..needless to say i told him that many men do in fact like sleeping with larger ladies and much more! but UGH



WTF?! I wouldn't have even given him a response Jen. What a dick!!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Just_Jen said:


> Ugh im on a dating website thing which i joined when my mum did, it was a little pact we made and i wanted her to see that my dad leaving isnt the end of the road (i didnt force her btw!) and i just got a right twat message me this:
> 
> *stop eating, join gym, and after six months minimum you can start search for a boyfriend. Or you think men like sleep with big sack of lard?*
> 
> ugh is there really a need to say that?! as if he was twat enough to even take the ten seconds to send that message..needless to say i told him that many men do in fact like sleeping with larger ladies and much more! but UGH



I'd report him to the site moderators. You shouldn't have to put up with that kind of abuse.


----------



## luscious_lulu

My lupus is acting up and I itch everywhere...


----------



## Suze

over 50 mosquito bites.

literally! (i counted)


----------



## Paquito

I think I have a scratched cornea. Slept in my contacts last night, now my eye's been red and hurting all day. Now I get to find an eye doctor on the 4th of July.

Yay my life.


----------



## Just_Jen

bexy said:


> WTF?! I wouldn't have even given him a response Jen. What a dick!!


I knoow! But i felt i wanted to stick up for all the larger people who are definately getting some loving! It has really got to me though. :/




luscious_lulu said:


> I'd report him to the site moderators. You shouldn't have to put up with that kind of abuse.



I don't think you can report someone for being an arse? I couldnt see a report user button anywhere *shrug* it made me laugh though in his profile it says he's shy and lovely LOL i was like yaaa right!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Just_Jen said:


> I knoow! But i felt i wanted to stick up for all the larger people who are definately getting some loving! It has really got to me though. :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you can report someone for being an arse? I couldnt see a report user button anywhere *shrug* it made me laugh though in his profile it says he's shy and lovely LOL i was like yaaa right!



I've reported people on dating sites for saying shit like that. So have several of my friends. It's the site's responsibility to ensure that all members are acting in an appropriate way. It also is bad for business when they get a reputation for letting people get away for saying rude things are being abusive.


----------



## mossystate

Hot weather = swelling of me feet and ankles.

Hate it.

Hate it.


----------



## Rowan

im annoyed that my liquid percocet isnt helping at all and i have to wait until Monday to request something else for pain. bleh

at least im home now, so that helps


----------



## luscious_lulu

I'm annoyed that they (they being the New Jersey officials) let old people who shouldn't be driving, drive. I'm annoyed that the old lady from NJ came to Ontario and drove into the car I was in. 

I'm annoyed that my arm hurts to move it because I banged it up in the car accident.


----------



## swamptoad

Suze said:


> over 50 mosquito bites.
> 
> literally! (i counted)



*ack* :doh:


Hope you're healing and that they aren't too terribly itchy. :blink:


----------



## Fallenangel2904

I'm annoyed that I couldn't fall asleep last night and am gonna have to go on like 2 and a half hours sleep today

I'm annoyed that my 'summer vacation' from school only lasted one week because I'm taking Summer classes

I'm annoyed that its low humidity and my hair is still frizzy....WHY? arg.

I think I am just generally annoyed today lol


----------



## Just_Jen

My friend is having a breakdown in her mental health and there's nothing i can do about it. it makes me so mad. I text her cpn on friday and told her i was very worried about my friend (i had my friends permission) and i told her about the numerous dangerous behaviour my friend is doing and her suicidal ideation. She said she was going to go and see her on friday. In the end her cpn didnt go and said monday. 
I had a rocky weekend trying to keep my friend up enough to get through til monday. and then today her cpn was supposed to go over at 3pm but its now 5pm and she's not there. my friend text her this morning begging for help. and she didnt buggary turn up. wtf am i supposed to do now?! my friend thinks that she has her answer n is going to do stupid things. *sigh* 

//rant hah sorry.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

I'm annoyed at myself, actually. One of my best friends called me yesterday to tell me he just got engaged over the weekend. We've been friends since grade school. I was very excited for him and all that... and the ONLY person I've told was my girlfriend. Now, I've had 2 other people bring it up to me, asking questions and all... I feel like a GossipMonger, like I took away his ability to tell other people the wonderful news! Just hoping he isn't the kind of guy who would hold that against me.


----------



## bexy

Just_Jen said:


> My friend is having a breakdown in her mental health and there's nothing i can do about it. it makes me so mad. I text her cpn on friday and told her i was very worried about my friend (i had my friends permission) and i told her about the numerous dangerous behaviour my friend is doing and her suicidal ideation. She said she was going to go and see her on friday. In the end her cpn didnt go and said monday.
> I had a rocky weekend trying to keep my friend up enough to get through til monday. and then today her cpn was supposed to go over at 3pm but its now 5pm and she's not there. my friend text her this morning begging for help. and she didnt buggary turn up. wtf am i supposed to do now?! my friend thinks that she has her answer n is going to do stupid things. *sigh*
> 
> //rant hah sorry.



sorry you're having to deal with this, ((hugs)). hope your friend gets sorted soon. stay with her as much as you can but remember to look after yourself too sweetie. xx


----------



## Zandoz

Waking up sometime between 3am and 5am, then being unable to get back to sleep. I've been doing it every night for weeks.


----------



## BarbBBW

Making fishnet panyhose fit thats for a size 5'7 245 lbs when i am 50 lbs more than that OMG,.... the damn belly and hips are always a killer!!!:doh:


----------



## Mathias

I want to scream into my pillow but I might wake the house up with my rage.


----------



## Ruffie

People at work who let 8 year olds into our summer camps whose programming we designed for 11-18 year olds. Have to revamp stuff so they can participate and yet still make it interesting for the older kids too.


----------



## steely

Can the collective whole be considered one thing? One whole everything!


----------



## snuggletiger

The heat which is making the painting project seem to lurch along. Thank Goodness I didn't buy the 3400 square foot house.


----------



## Mathias

I got shampoo in my eye.


----------



## HottiMegan

I woke up with a terrible headache this morning. I went to bed with one last night too. I think i need a new pillow. My shoulders and neck hurt too.. might be my pillow.


----------



## Rowan

Im annoyed im having a hard time getting my homework done because its hard and its hard for me to think being in pain and such


----------



## Lovelyone

I am a terrible procrastinator. I leave for a trip on Friday morning and haven't done any packing and to be honest--I dread packing, so I will probably put it off until last minute and then frustrate myself with the task. (kinda funny if you think about it)


----------



## Sugar

Jerks...seriously heat brings out the jerk in people.


----------



## goofy girl

Lucky said:


> Jerks...seriously heat brings out the jerk in people.



It totally brings out the jerk in me!! I don't even like to be around myself when it's over 75*!


----------



## Santaclear

Lovelyone said:


> I am a terrible procrastinator. I leave for a trip on Friday morning and haven't done any packing and to be honest--I dread packing, so I will probably put it off until last minute and then frustrate myself with the task. (kinda funny if you think about it)



You probably already are doing this, Lovelyone, but there's a _pre_crastination period that precedes the actual "hard procrastination" phase. You can use the precrastination time to put off planning and work, before procrastinating on the actual preparations for the trip. 

Have fun!


----------



## BarbBBW

Monsoon season here in AZ. Ugh rain like everyday in the afternoon into night! I cant stand it. I am so used to sunshine all the time. Its kinda wonderful at first, then it gets old fast lol.


----------



## italianmike21

coworkers who are complete dbags


----------



## Surlysomething

I have two family gatherings in the next three days and i'm really worried about family drama.

I can't handle that bullshit anymore.


----------



## Mathias

Getting drunk dialed at 6 am.... but they were really happy that I picked up the phone so that's... good?


----------



## Gingembre

I just got my hair cut all pretty and I want to post a pic but my camera has disappeared and i can't find it ANYWHERE. *sulks*


----------



## CAMellie

Too many bills and not enough income. Bye-bye, cell phones.


----------



## Suze

i can't get that fucking song halo out of my head. why is it always the stupidest songs that go on repeat?

"michael i can see your halooo"


----------



## Sugar

Flair ups


----------



## Lovelyone

OMG..people who listen to and then spread nasty rumors about people without getting BOTH sides of the story. Wow, just wow. In the future, when your boyfriend, or best friend, or online buddy tells you something horrific about someone else--please be sure that you take it with a grain of salt--cos odds are that those people who told you that "rumor" were involved in said rumor to begin with. If they talk about others to your face, imagine what they are saying behind your back. Its rare that a rumor spreader is all that innocent or trustworthy, themselves.


----------



## JoyJoy

This: 

View attachment 66952



Saw it on myspace posted on a profile of an obvious scammer. So now we're in league with the Nigerian twits???


----------



## Carrie

JoyJoy said:


> This:
> 
> Saw it on myspace posted on a profile of an obvious scammer. So now we're in league with the Nigerian twits???


Joy....I'm going to send you a money order for $3000, and you send me one back for just $1000 and keep the $2000 difference, and then we'll talk about this, okay? 

Sincerely, 
Carrie (of Totally Nigerian Royalty)


----------



## mszwebs

Carrie said:


> Joy....I'm going to send you a money order for $3000, and you send me one back for just $1000 and keep the $2000 difference, and then we'll talk about this, okay?
> 
> Sincerely,
> Carrie (of Totally Nigerian Royalty)



haha actually, I'm pretty sure that should have been signed MR. Carrie


----------



## JoyJoy

Carrie said:


> Joy....I'm going to send you a money order for $3000, and you send me one back for just $1000 and keep the $2000 difference, and then we'll talk about this, okay?
> 
> Sincerely,
> Carrie (of Totally Nigerian Royalty)


 I don't know if I can accept that offer, Mr. Carrie Alice. Were you astonished by my beauty upon seeing my picture and long to make me your lady for life? Am I the angel sunshine lover for whom your heart has longed for your entire life, and your deepest heartfelt desire is to be soulmates and marry me so that I can comfort you after the death of your wife in a horrible auto accident? Can I raise your sweet little motherless child while your work takes you across the ocean?


----------



## snuggletiger

Expensive Tagina Tortora tile that costs $7.85 a square foot that I can only get from some quarry in Italy plus shipping. Darn imported tile of odd funky measurements with a color I can't match up with at Home Depot. Drat.


----------



## Mathias

Not having anyone to talk to on my buddy list for the past few days.


----------



## NoraBadora

My Ex coming over and taking my old monitor for himself. Grrr...I knew I should have been watching him closer.


----------



## Weeze

Warning: Total whine-fest.

I got in the worst car accident I hope i'll ever have to deal with last night. I don't remember any of it, I just remember being on the side of the road with the worst pain i've ever experienced in my life. I don't know how I got out of the car, who I hit, how I hit him, who hit me... I don't remember anything. I can't stop crying. Everything just hurts so fucking bad. I'm scared of what's going to happen because my car is totalled, I don't know what happened to the other drivers that were involved and I'm so confused... The worst part is that I am in such awful pain I can't believe it. I'm scared, and I'm so upset, and I'm in pain.


----------



## bexy

krismiss said:


> Warning: Total whine-fest.
> 
> I got in the worst car accident I hope i'll ever have to deal with last night. I don't remember any of it, I just remember being on the side of the road with the worst pain i've ever experienced in my life. I don't know how I got out of the car, who I hit, how I hit him, who hit me... I don't remember anything. I can't stop crying. Everything just hurts so fucking bad. I'm scared of what's going to happen because my car is totalled, I don't know what happened to the other drivers that were involved and I'm so confused... The worst part is that I am in such awful pain I can't believe it. I'm scared, and I'm so upset, and I'm in pain.



So sorry Krissy, hope you can get some pain relief and some rest soon, big hugs xoxoxox


----------



## goofy girl

krismiss said:


> Warning: Total whine-fest.
> 
> I got in the worst car accident I hope i'll ever have to deal with last night. I don't remember any of it, I just remember being on the side of the road with the worst pain i've ever experienced in my life. I don't know how I got out of the car, who I hit, how I hit him, who hit me... I don't remember anything. I can't stop crying. Everything just hurts so fucking bad. I'm scared of what's going to happen because my car is totalled, I don't know what happened to the other drivers that were involved and I'm so confused... The worst part is that I am in such awful pain I can't believe it. I'm scared, and I'm so upset, and I'm in pain.



Oh my goodness!!! That's horrible!!! You DID go to the hospital, right??


----------



## Surlysomething

krismiss said:


> Warning: Total whine-fest.
> 
> I got in the worst car accident I hope i'll ever have to deal with last night. I don't remember any of it, I just remember being on the side of the road with the worst pain i've ever experienced in my life. I don't know how I got out of the car, who I hit, how I hit him, who hit me... I don't remember anything. I can't stop crying. Everything just hurts so fucking bad. I'm scared of what's going to happen because my car is totalled, I don't know what happened to the other drivers that were involved and I'm so confused... The worst part is that I am in such awful pain I can't believe it. I'm scared, and I'm so upset, and I'm in pain.



 That's terrible. I hope you get some answers and some pain relief VERY soon. Try and sleep, that always helps. *big hug*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

goofy girl said:


> Oh my goodness!!! That's horrible!!! You DID go to the hospital, right??


I'm with Goof - Krissy, did you go to the hospital? You definitely should.  Worried about you.


----------



## Weeze

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm with Goof - Krissy, did you go to the hospital? You definitely should.  Worried about you.



Oh yeah, we went to the hospital alright. That's where I was from the time of the accident to about 2 this afternoon. 
And I'm alright, I finally got the chance to look at my neck/chest. They said I was lucky I was wearing my seatbelt, but man. It's gross, lol. 
My car's totaled. My mom said I was being humorous with the ambulance people. One of the guys who got me onto the stretcher (yeah. had to do that whole friggin' song and dance) went to high school with me. My mom said at one point (I don't remember doing so...) I said rather loudly "Oh my god Rodney WAgerner just lifted me up by my crotch".... It was bad. 

I'm home and good now though... Well, sorta good. I can't do stairs like, at all and there's a splint on my leg. However, I'm on percoset and motrin, so it's good


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Ouch honey.  I'm so glad you're okay, but so sorry you had to go through that! ((((((((((((((((((Krissy)))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Rowan

krismiss said:


> Oh yeah, we went to the hospital alright. That's where I was from the time of the accident to about 2 this afternoon.
> And I'm alright, I finally got the chance to look at my neck/chest. They said I was lucky I was wearing my seatbelt, but man. It's gross, lol.
> My car's totaled. My mom said I was being humorous with the ambulance people. One of the guys who got me onto the stretcher (yeah. had to do that whole friggin' song and dance) went to high school with me. My mom said at one point (I don't remember doing so...) I said rather loudly "Oh my god Rodney WAgerner just lifted me up by my crotch".... It was bad.
> 
> I'm home and good now though... Well, sorta good. I can't do stairs like, at all and there's a splint on my leg. However, I'm on percoset and motrin, so it's good



Im sorry to hear that you were hurt, but I'm glad you went to the hospital! *big hugs*


----------



## mszwebs

krismiss said:


> Oh yeah, we went to the hospital alright. That's where I was from the time of the accident to about 2 this afternoon.
> And I'm alright, I finally got the chance to look at my neck/chest. They said I was lucky I was wearing my seatbelt, but man. It's gross, lol.
> My car's totaled. My mom said I was being humorous with the ambulance people. One of the guys who got me onto the stretcher (yeah. had to do that whole friggin' song and dance) went to high school with me. My mom said at one point (I don't remember doing so...) I said rather loudly "Oh my god Rodney WAgerner just lifted me up by my crotch".... It was bad.
> 
> I'm home and good now though... Well, sorta good. I can't do stairs like, at all and there's a splint on my leg. However, I'm on percoset and motrin, so it's good



I'm glad you're ok baby girl.


----------



## Weeze

Thanks ladies  

no lie, i was in the cat scan thing and I totally thought about every single one of you.


----------



## Rowan

I am so ready to move on to pureed foods after my surgery. I think I have created some of the more interesting soup combination's in the last 11 days! 

I want to chew again man! lol


----------



## NoWayOut

Just_Jen said:


> Ugh im on a dating website thing which i joined when my mum did, it was a little pact we made and i wanted her to see that my dad leaving isnt the end of the road (i didnt force her btw!) and i just got a right twat message me this:
> 
> *stop eating, join gym, and after six months minimum you can start search for a boyfriend. Or you think men like sleep with big sack of lard?*
> 
> ugh is there really a need to say that?! as if he was twat enough to even take the ten seconds to send that message..needless to say i told him that many men do in fact like sleeping with larger ladies and much more! but UGH



Wow, major idiot. He needs his eyes opened for sure.


----------



## Blackjack

krismiss said:


> Oh yeah, we went to the hospital alright. That's where I was from the time of the accident to about 2 this afternoon.
> And I'm alright, I finally got the chance to look at my neck/chest. They said I was lucky I was wearing my seatbelt, but man. It's gross, lol.
> My car's totaled. My mom said I was being humorous with the ambulance people. One of the guys who got me onto the stretcher (yeah. had to do that whole friggin' song and dance) went to high school with me. My mom said at one point (I don't remember doing so...) I said rather loudly "Oh my god Rodney WAgerner just lifted me up by my crotch".... It was bad.
> 
> I'm home and good now though... Well, sorta good. I can't do stairs like, at all and there's a splint on my leg. However, I'm on percoset and motrin, so it's good



Holy shit!

I'm so glad you're okay. Well, relatively okay, except for the whole splint thing.

...I'll stfu now.

<--- not so great with words when it comes to this stuff


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

feel better krismiss!  cars can be replaced...we're just glad you are ok! :happy:


----------



## BarbBBW

krismiss said:


> Oh yeah, we went to the hospital alright. That's where I was from the time of the accident to about 2 this afternoon.
> And I'm alright, I finally got the chance to look at my neck/chest. They said I was lucky I was wearing my seatbelt, but man. It's gross, lol.
> My car's totaled. My mom said I was being humorous with the ambulance people. One of the guys who got me onto the stretcher (yeah. had to do that whole friggin' song and dance) went to high school with me. My mom said at one point (I don't remember doing so...) I said rather loudly "Oh my god Rodney WAgerner just lifted me up by my crotch".... It was bad.
> 
> I'm home and good now though... Well, sorta good. I can't do stairs like, at all and there's a splint on my leg. However, I'm on percoset and motrin, so it's good



i know we are not big fans of eachother, BUT I am very glad you are ok!!:kiss2:


----------



## Mathias

Really glad you're ok Kris. 


I had an awesome day with my friends and I was slightly annoyed that it had to end...


----------



## Rowan

Random post surgical pains in places other than the incision and such. No idea whats up with getting pains where i am.. bleh


----------



## CAMellie

Hurtful things that were said...and cannot be unsaid


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Sorry to hear about your accident but glad you are okay now, Kris


----------



## Weeze

You guys are so awesome 

All the PMs/rep and messages have been... overwhelming...
You have no idea how much it means to me to know that so many people here care so much.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

The fact that after my 8-hour "Eclipse" reading marathon, I have to deal with the fact that, no, I am not Bella, and no, there is not an inhumanly handsome old-fashioned romantic vampire in love with me like that. 

*Sigh.*


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

bummed that in about 5 minutes my week + of vacation is officially over and i have to go back to work tomorrow


----------



## Mathias

I have to have a minor procedure done in the next few weeks. I'm not sure when it's going to be and the waiting is killing me.

This sucks.


----------



## italianmike21

my television blew out when i was trying to watch the hr derby, *grabs a book lol


----------



## Rowan

I went for my 10 day follow up at the dr's office today. Saw the dr right away and he said hed send the nurse in to remove the drain and my staples. We (my mom and I) sat there for MORE THAN AN HOUR waiting for her. We were forgotten  She said that she got the impression that the dr had taken the stuff out rather than her needing to do go it and then they had to go over to the hospital. I wasnt remembered until i started calling the front desk to let them know we were still back there waiting.

On top of that, called short term disability to see when id get my first check and they said a determination hadnt been made yet. Totally retarded when my claim was filed june 4! Stupid insurance companies


----------



## goofy girl

Rowan said:


> I went for my 10 day follow up at the dr's office today. Saw the dr right away and he said hed send the nurse in to remove the drain and my staples. We (my mom and I) sat there for MORE THAN AN HOUR waiting for her. We were forgotten  She said that she got the impression that the dr had taken the stuff out rather than her needing to do go it and then they had to go over to the hospital. I wasnt remembered until i started calling the front desk to let them know we were still back there waiting.
> 
> On top of that, called short term disability to see when id get my first check and they said a determination hadnt been made yet. Totally retarded when my claim was filed june 4! Stupid insurance companies



That sucks! But, just an FYI, claims usually take 6-10 weeks and are probably still reviewing notes to determine medical need. I'm sure you'll hear something soon.

I hope you feel better!


----------



## Rowan

goofy girl said:


> That sucks! But, just an FYI, claims usually take 6-10 weeks and are probably still reviewing notes to determine medical need. I'm sure you'll hear something soon.
> 
> I hope you feel better!



I sure hope they hurry up because i have a car payment to make in a couple weeks, not to mention my credit card payments and insurance! Bah!

I called them today and they said that i should hear back from the person handling it in 24 business hours.

Thanks for the well wishes! I appreciate it!


----------



## goofy girl

My constant freaking stomach ache. I'm ready to rip the dang thing out. 

And people that have dreds and don't take care of them. Seriously..they look fantastic if you take care of them, and research what it's upkeep involves. 27 years of lint in knee long dreds is just nasty.

And also, I know people have allergies and stuff but can everyone just STOP FREAKING SNEEZING FOR ONE DAY!?!?


----------



## Mathias

I'm having a minor surgery next Friday.


----------



## Rowan

Mathias said:


> I'm having a minor surgery next Friday.



Good luck! I'll keep you in my thoughts


----------



## mszwebs

I've already bitched about this all over my facebook... but the smell of microwaved hot dogs at work today - 3 separate times - made my stomach turn and I almost became violently ill.

Ugh. I don't know what it was, but I DO NOT like that smell lol


----------



## TraciJo67

mszwebs said:


> I've already bitched about this all over my facebook... but the smell of microwaved hot dogs at work today - 3 separate times - made my stomach turn and I almost became violently ill.
> 
> Ugh. I don't know what it was, but I DO NOT like that smell lol



I hate that too, almost as much as the odors of slurry mix and burnt popcorn <hurl>

I work with people from a lot of different cultural backgrounds, many of whom bring food to microwave and eat at their desks. The combined odors can be extremely overwhelming at times.


----------



## Sugar

goofy girl said:


> My constant freaking stomach ache. I'm ready to rip the dang thing out.
> 
> And people that have dreds and don't take care of them. Seriously..they look fantastic if you take care of them, and research what it's upkeep involves. 27 years of lint in knee long dreds is just nasty.
> 
> And also, I know people have allergies and stuff but can everyone just STOP FREAKING SNEEZING FOR ONE DAY!?!?



Have you tried some ginger? It's supposed to settle your tummy. I hope you feel better!


----------



## NoWayOut

mszwebs said:


> I've already bitched about this all over my facebook... but the smell of microwaved hot dogs at work today - 3 separate times - made my stomach turn and I almost became violently ill.
> 
> Ugh. I don't know what it was, but I DO NOT like that smell lol



Gives me a good idea for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## goofy girl

Lucky said:


> Have you tried some ginger? It's supposed to settle your tummy. I hope you feel better!



Good Idea, Sugs. I forgot about that. I keep ginger tea in the house just for this reason..I gotta go dig it out of the cabinets


----------



## luscious_lulu

krismiss said:


> Oh yeah, we went to the hospital alright. That's where I was from the time of the accident to about 2 this afternoon.
> And I'm alright, I finally got the chance to look at my neck/chest. They said I was lucky I was wearing my seatbelt, but man. It's gross, lol.
> My car's totaled. My mom said I was being humorous with the ambulance people. One of the guys who got me onto the stretcher (yeah. had to do that whole friggin' song and dance) went to high school with me. My mom said at one point (I don't remember doing so...) I said rather loudly "Oh my god Rodney WAgerner just lifted me up by my crotch".... It was bad.
> 
> I'm home and good now though... Well, sorta good. I can't do stairs like, at all and there's a splint on my leg. However, I'm on percoset and motrin, so it's good



Sorry to hear about the accident. I'm glad that you went to the hospital and got checked out. *hugs*


----------



## Sugar

Mean people. If you're going to be a jerk don't pull punches.


----------



## BigCutieSteph

A couple nights ago my Mother (On the 1 month anniversary of moving to Baltimore, MD) was mugged. Not only that but in broad daylight, on the stoop RIGHT outside of her house. When the guy grabbed her purse she, instinctively, held on and he yanked her right off the steps, through mid air, and landing right on her head and prosthetic hip. She had to be taken to the hospital to have x-rays and a CAT scan but THANK GOD she's alright. Just in extreme pain with all the bruising and swelling and aggravated because now she's getting around even worse than before. I'm SO freaking mad. My Mom collects key chains and she had several from myself and my Father who passed away a few years ago. It makes me so sick. Any prayers are very graciously accepted.


----------



## Santaclear

How scary, Steph. Prayers and good thoughts to your Mom.


----------



## BigCutieSteph

Santaclear said:


> How scary, Steph. Prayers and good thoughts to your Mom.



Thank you so much.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*making no $ at my job..and being exploited..as the boss knows EXACTLY what he is getting and loves knowing he is paying me less then 1/2 what I deserve,,,,,,,,, cause he can :doh:


but grateful to have a reason to get up in the morning none the less and working on some alternatives to MAKE $$$$ to pay the bills..and they are a rollin in f0-sure*


----------



## bexy

BigCutieSteph said:


> A couple nights ago my Mother (On the 1 month anniversary of moving to Baltimore, MD) was mugged. Not only that but in broad daylight, on the stoop RIGHT outside of her house. When the guy grabbed her purse she, instinctively, held on and he yanked her right off the steps, through mid air, and landing right on her head and prosthetic hip. She had to be taken to the hospital to have x-rays and a CAT scan but THANK GOD she's alright. Just in extreme pain with all the bruising and swelling and aggravated because now she's getting around even worse than before. I'm SO freaking mad. My Mom collects key chains and she had several from myself and my Father who passed away a few years ago. It makes me so sick. Any prayers are very graciously accepted.



That is disgusting Steph, some people really do make me physically sick. I don't know how anyone could do this to another person. All my thoughts go out to your mum and you right now. Lots of hugs xx


----------



## BigCutieSteph

bexy said:


> That is disgusting Steph, some people really do make me physically sick. I don't know how anyone could do this to another person. All my thoughts go out to your mum and you right now. Lots of hugs xx



Thank you so much. I really appreciate it, and I know she will when I tell her


----------



## Tanuki

Took a guitar of mine to a music shop a few days ago to get restrung, when I got it back today it was broke... Its a Randy Rhoads flying V and well, the tip of the top arm of the V has been broken off... The store is taking full responsibility of it and is paying for the repair job, but it still sucks :/


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

I am annoyed and infuriated at how people can be so self-serving and short-sighted that they would act in such a way as to force my girlfriend to have to transfer to a new store, or possibly to quit the company she's working for, AND to essentially reduce the store manager's promotion, her _dream_ of doing what she loves doing for the company, to a dream that cannot be reached. All that because she felt my girlfriend didn't deserve to be considered for a promotion, when there's no doubt even among the other employees that she's the hardest working, most determined and most dedicated associate they have in the store. She's taken on responsibilities in the store that the person who caused this has neglected to do herself, even when "company policy" says it should be the job of the offender. She's so interested in her own petty goals that she doesn't realize this makes _her_ job even more difficult than it apparently already was. Not to mention I think my girlfriend is one ounce of self-control away from ripping the other's head off now.

I guess the good thing is, she still might be promoted... but she'll have to transfer to a store that's over 30 minutes away from where she was, and there's a good chance that until she's fully ready, her hours are going to be cut nearly in half while she works out of a different store entirely.

And of course, all I can do is sit here and listen to events unfold, offer a comforting shoulder even if it's not in person. But I guess there really isn't anything anyone can do. I just hope this doesn't turn into a bigger disaster than it already has.


----------



## CAMellie

Less "annoying" and more like OMFG! My father and step-mother were the victims of a home invasion. They were both shot. My dad was in a coma for 2 days and my step-mother was shot through her butt.
My dad will be ok, my step-mother is already out of the hospital, and my younger brother (even though he was beaten quite badly) was able to give thorough descriptions of the fucktards that did this.


----------



## BigCutieSteph

CAMellie said:


> Less "annoying" and more like OMFG! My father and step-mother were the victims of a home invasion. They were both shot. My dad was in a coma for 2 days and my step-mother was shot through her butt.
> My dad will be ok, my step-mother is already out of the hospital, and my younger brother (even though he was beaten quite badly) was able to give thorough descriptions of the fucktards that did this.



That's horrible! My prayers are with your family and I hope they catch the bastards.


----------



## Mathias

CAMellie said:


> Less "annoying" and more like OMFG! My father and step-mother were the victims of a home invasion. They were both shot. My dad was in a coma for 2 days and my step-mother was shot through her butt.
> My dad will be ok, my step-mother is already out of the hospital, and my younger brother (even though he was beaten quite badly) was able to give thorough descriptions of the fucktards that did this.



That's terrible! I hope they catch those scumbags.


----------



## CAMellie

BigCutieSteph said:


> That's horrible! My prayers are with your family and I hope they catch the bastards.





Mathias said:


> That's terrible! I hope they catch those scumbags.


Thanks so much


----------



## PunkPeach

My lighter is dead...and among my many skills refilling my zippo is not one...blah on the feeling of needing a man's help.


----------



## bexy

CAMellie said:


> Less "annoying" and more like OMFG! My father and step-mother were the victims of a home invasion. They were both shot. My dad was in a coma for 2 days and my step-mother was shot through her butt.
> My dad will be ok, my step-mother is already out of the hospital, and my younger brother (even though he was beaten quite badly) was able to give thorough descriptions of the fucktards that did this.



This is horrid, so sorry this happened to your family. I hope they are all ok. ((hugss)) xx


----------



## CAMellie

bexy said:


> This is horrid, so sorry this happened to your family. I hope they are all ok. ((hugss)) xx



Thanks, gorgeous. Good luck with the delivery and all.


----------



## CAMellie

Some moron, who doesn't even live in our section of the apartment complex, decided to use EVERY washer in BOTH of the laundry rooms in our section! That's 24 washers folks...not counting the washers they said they filled up in THEIR section.
I understand the need to get the laundry done, but have some common courtesy and leave a few washers for someone else to use.


----------



## suebeehoney

The biggest annoyance in my life lately is my cell phone provider. 

I recently signed up for a contract with a company I've heard good things about, and the only one that has coverage in my remote rural area. Then I found out they're being bought out by Verizon. Don't like Verizon, but ok, I can deal with it - already signed a contract. 

Switched off my landline phone and internet, to save $$. Was told I could use my cell phone as a modem tethered to my desktop PC. Wouldn't be as fast as high-speed, but workable. Great! More savings for me. 

Now the fun part. 

I was told THREE different prices from the cell provider for this service. $5.99. $15.99. $30.00. All monthly. My IT manager at work uses the same provider and said he tethers for FREE, and that I should be able to as well. So far, I can get NO satisfaction from the provider on this at all, and am about to trash the whole idea of mobile tethering to my home PC. As of now, they're charging me $30. 

Argh.


----------



## Blackjack

bexy said:


> That is disgusting Steph, some people really do make me physically sick. I don't know how anyone could do this to another person. All my thoughts go out to your mum and you right now. Lots of hugs xx



Very very this.



CAMellie said:


> Less "annoying" and more like OMFG! My father and step-mother were the victims of a home invasion. They were both shot. My dad was in a coma for 2 days and my step-mother was shot through her butt.
> My dad will be ok, my step-mother is already out of the hospital, and my younger brother (even though he was beaten quite badly) was able to give thorough descriptions of the fucktards that did this.



I hope they're tracked down and locked up for a long, long time.


----------



## Blackjack

PunkPeach said:


> My lighter is dead...and among my many skills refilling my zippo is not one...blah on the feeling of needing a man's help.



I can do it, and I promise I won't require much fellatio as compensation for it.


----------



## mossystate

Steph...Mellie....jesus! I hope everybody concerned gets through all this trauma.  Just breathtaking, what some people are capable of doing to others.


----------



## SparkGirl

_*I finally earned my bonus at work, and I have to wait until September to get it, ugh!!!




*They'll probably find some way to get out of giving it to me by the time comes to receive it.*_


----------



## Mathias

My dad discovered facebook and is obsessed with it. Now he's going to wonder why I've blocked him along with my sisters. Ugh. :doh:


----------



## CAMellie

Blackjack said:


> I hope they're tracked down and locked up for a long, long time.


Thanks, Keffin


mossystate said:


> Steph...Mellie....jesus! I hope everybody concerned gets through all this trauma.  Just breathtaking, what some people are capable of doing to others.


Thank you, Miss Mossy


----------



## PunkPeach

Blackjack said:


> I can do it, and I promise I won't require much fellatio as compensation for it.



lol..such a gentleman


----------



## BigCutieSteph

Blackjack said:


> Very very this.





mossystate said:


> Steph...Mellie....jesus! I hope everybody concerned gets through all this trauma.  Just breathtaking, what some people are capable of doing to others.



Thank y'all so much.


----------



## steely

Diabetes....


----------



## Blackjack

My sister's car broke down, and the registration on mine expired (renewal thingy was mailed yesterday). So we've got 3 people who have to get places and 2 cars.


----------



## JoyJoy

Blackjack said:


> My sister's car broke down, and the registration on mine expired (renewal thingy was mailed yesterday). So we've got 3 people who have to get places and 2 cars.


 Currently dealing with the same situation, except we only have 1 car to three people and one of the three lives and works 30 miles away. It bites, I'm tellin' you!


----------



## Weeze

JoyJoy said:


> Currently dealing with the same situation, except we only have 1 car to three people and one of the three lives and works 30 miles away. It bites, I'm tellin' you!



hahaha. i'm the third in this boat!
4 people going places, 2 have the ability to drive (my sister goes for her driver's test on Friday, cross your fingers!) and 1 car and 1 motorcycle.


----------



## Rowan

My liquid percocet doesnt work very well...and it has an aftertaste of onions *gag*


----------



## Just_Jen

CAMellie, that is truly awful  some people are just awful and a disgrace  I hope your family is going to be okay <3 xxx



Today im annoyed because we found out my aunties cancer is active now and she has to have chemotherapy. there has been so much shit over the years. 2006 my nan died, 2007 my close uncle died, 2008 my dad left the family and now my aunts got cancer. its just too unfair. I feel like my familys cursed..! 

Im also annoyed cause i told a friend who then compared this bad luck to her getting pregnancy ailments like nausea and said that positive thinking is the way to go and could make the cancer disappear, saying it was doctors and diagnosis that made everything bad..wtf?! i dont think my aunt sitting around meditating is going to do her cancer much good. i mean, really.!


----------



## mossystate

Just_Jen said:


> Today im annoyed because we found out my aunties cancer is active now and she has to have chemotherapy. there has been so much shit over the years. 2006 my nan died, 2007 my close uncle died, 2008 my dad left the family and now my aunts got cancer. its just too unfair. I feel like my familys cursed..!
> 
> Im also annoyed cause i told a friend who then compared this bad luck to her getting pregnancy ailments like nausea and said that positive thinking is the way to go and could make the cancer disappear, saying it was doctors and diagnosis that made everything bad..wtf?! i dont think my aunt sitting around meditating is going to do her cancer much good. i mean, really.!




Sorry to hear about your Aunt, Jen.

When your friend is in labor, remind her to think about kittens and rainbows. That will keep the pain at bay.  Of course a positive attitude is, well....positive...but I wanna punch people like that. * thinks about kittens and rainbows *


----------



## Rowan

It annoys me when i get pangs of insecurity and jealousy over things sometimes. It's rare, but it happens. *sigh*


----------



## thatgirl08

I'm annoyed my mother opens my mail.

I'm even more annoyed that I recieved something from my gyno saying that I had chlamydia which caused my mother to call me both a slut and a liar and then caused me to have to tell my new boyfriend and my best friend, who I recently messed around with, which then caused an uproar of who else was going to be affected including my best friends new boyfriend.

I'm even more annoyed that my mother didn't even say sorry after I called my gyno and she told me that the letter my mother read was just stating that I had the test done and I'm actually fine.


----------



## BarbBBW

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm annoyed my mother opens my mail.
> 
> I'm even more annoyed that I recieved something from my gyno saying that I had chlamydia which caused her to call me both a slut and a liar and then caused me to have to tell my new boyfriend and my best friend, who I recently messed around with which then caused an uproar of who else was going to affected including my best friends new boyfriend.
> 
> I'm even more annoyed that my mother didn't even say sorry after I called my gyno and she told me that the letter my mother read was just stating that I had the test done and I'm actually fine.



i am very sorry hun, that happened to you. people should pay attention to details and not jump to conclusions!! Big hugs for you babe


----------



## thatgirl08

BarbBBW said:


> i am very sorry hun, that happened to you. people should pay attention to details and not jump to conclusions!! Big hugs for you babe



Thanks darlin'!


----------



## italianmike21

*its 2am and i cant sleep *


----------



## mossystate

italianmike21 said:


> *its 2am and i cant sleep *



Mike, you need some caffeine.


----------



## Shosh

Some fucking scumbag cut the ears and tail of this puppy with scissors.

http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,25792285-661,00.html

Assholes. I hope they get a taste of their own medicine.


----------



## Esther

Susannah said:


> Some fucking scumbag cut the ears and tail of this puppy with scissors.
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,25792285-661,00.html
> 
> Assholes. I hope they get a taste of their own medicine.



This kind of thing makes me absolutely sick.
When I was in highschool there was a huge uproar in my small town because one of my sister's friends found her indoor-outdoor kitten gutted like a fish on her porch. 
They caught the kid who did it (because he was bragging and laughing about it to his friends)... and honestly, I cannot believe that I still see him walking around in this town. Someone capable of doing this sort of thing to an animal has GOT to be dangerous to people, too.


----------



## Just_Jen

mossystate said:


> Sorry to hear about your Aunt, Jen.
> 
> When your friend is in labor, remind her to think about kittens and rainbows. That will keep the pain at bay.  Of course a positive attitude is, well....positive...but I wanna punch people like that. * thinks about kittens and rainbows *



thank you mossy. haha seriously i nearly jumped through my computer and throttled the girl. I was like, you better be having a no painkiller birth lol ill definately be reminding her the good ways of positive thinking! Positive thinking is great and keeps you fighting though


----------



## Mathias

I don't get any privacy around this damn house! I was just out the shower and my mom barged in. I ask her a million times to knock but she never listens.


----------



## disaster117

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm annoyed my mother opens my mail.
> 
> I'm even more annoyed that I recieved something from my gyno saying that I had chlamydia which caused my mother to call me both a slut and a liar and then caused me to have to tell my new boyfriend and my best friend, who I recently messed around with, which then caused an uproar of who else was going to be affected including my best friends new boyfriend.
> 
> I'm even more annoyed that my mother didn't even say sorry after I called my gyno and she told me that the letter my mother read was just stating that I had the test done and I'm actually fine.



Yeah that was a fun day. Just kidding. How scary. Also, your mom's a bitch.


----------



## BarbBBW

Mathias said:


> I don't get any privacy around this damn house! I was just out the shower and my mom barged in. I ask her a million times to knock but she never listens.



babe its the same when you are married with a kid,.. no privacy!!...so you know what you do,.. just stroll around the house naked,.. hey they wanna barge in on you at certain times, then you barge in on them,... naked,maybe just wearing some briefs whatever!! then maybe that will help!! I know you are shy, but you have that brave streak!! you can do it babe!!:bow:


----------



## Rowan

BarbBBW said:


> babe its the same when you are married with a kid,.. no privacy!!...so you know what you do,.. just stroll around the house naked,.. hey they wanna barge in on you at certain times, then you barge in on them,... naked,maybe just wearing some briefs whatever!! then maybe that will help!! I know you are shy, but you have that brave streak!! you can do it babe!!:bow:



LOL good advice!


----------



## Rowan

I went to the store for my mom to get her some rolls and juice. What I dont understand is how I can be down 23 pounds less than before my surgery, and have lost those pounds just over this last week, and it felt like it was harder for me to get around the store than it was before I got my surgery. I was beat by the time I got home. I just dont get it!


----------



## BarbBBW

Rowan said:


> I went to the store for my mom to get her some rolls and juice. What I dont understand is how I can be down 23 pounds less than before my surgery, and have lost those pounds just over this last week, and it felt like it was harder for me to get around the store than it was before I got my surgery. I was beat by the time I got home. I just dont get it!



Rowan, dont push urself babe. Your body is losing weight so quickly, thats it doesnt have energy. Please be so careful with yourself and watch your health closely, i know you chose the surgery, it was the best for you, just as a friend who looks forward to your post, baby take care of yourself and be careful with all you do! Get plenty of rest !!


----------



## Santaclear

Yeah, Rowan, what Barb said. Pace yourself. That surgery is a big thing to recover from.


----------



## Rowan

Im definitely trying. It's been a rough day around here with the way my mom has been behaving. She's said some pretty horrible things to me today. Mike is planning on coming up this next week, and in order for it to be okay that he stay here, i'm just trying to stay on her good side, so when she asked me to go, I had no choice but to say yes. 

However, I am really really tired of the way she has been talking to me lately and I dont agree with some of the things she's introducing into the apartment which could see both of us put in jail even though I have absolutely nothing to do with it. So, Im trying to come up with a budget and see about moving out in the next month or so after I'm back to work.


----------



## BarbBBW

OK so I am walking around the backyard of my house,... making sure all my daughters things are picked up, because they say we are getting a storm,.. well I found THIS DISGUSTING FREAK of nature on the side of my house where the little water dripping thing is
Can I tell you how much I am DEATHLY afraid of FROGS or TOADS?!?! OMGF GROSSSSSSSSS!!!!!! IT was HUGE!!!! 

View attachment big frg.JPG


View attachment side bf.JPG


----------



## Ruffie

People who were told when pictures we shot of them would be ready and then wait an entire month and show up at 9pm at night to get them! Also son who speaks for us and says we will do his friends wedding for cost and its one week away and they still haven't paid that yet! We turned down previous clients who wanted our biggest package for THIS? Ah wedding season ain't it great? Thankfully most of our clients are wonderful folks.


----------



## bigmac

I'm annoyed that its 110 degrees outside and my office's air conditioning sucks. What was I thinking when I moved to Fresno? This place blows (very hot air).


----------



## Sugar

BarbBBW said:


> OK so I am walking around the backyard of my house,... making sure all my daughters things are picked up, because they say we are getting a storm,.. well I found THIS DISGUSTING FREAK of nature on the side of my house where the little water dripping thing is
> Can I tell you how much I am DEATHLY afraid of FROGS or TOADS?!?! OMGF GROSSSSSSSSS!!!!!! IT was HUGE!!!!





He's so cute. If I lived closer I'd come get him and take him home and love him. :wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW

Lucky said:


> He's so cute. If I lived closer I'd come get him and take him home and love him. :wubu:



hahaha i would ship him to you, but i would throw up if i saw it move UGH


----------



## Spanky

BarbBBW said:


> hahaha i would ship him to you, but i would throw up if i saw it move UGH



<in Yosemite Sam voice> WELL GREAT HORNY TOADS! 


Psssssst.

He might be a prince in disguise. 

That is all. You know what to do. Go for it!


----------



## BarbBBW

Spanky said:


> <in Yosemite Sam voice> WELL GREAT HORNY TOADS!
> 
> 
> Psssssst.
> 
> He might be a prince in disguise.
> 
> That is all. You know what to do. Go for it!



you have NO IDEA how gross it is UGH i am not goin BY that thing!!


----------



## Sugar

Lack of privacy. Nosy McNose...


----------



## Spanky

BarbBBW said:


> you have NO IDEA how gross it is UGH i am not goin BY that thing!!



Okay, now you sound like a lot of girls I dated.


----------



## Blackjack

So my father passed out on his way out of a local pub today and busted himself up pretty good. He was apparently trying to get into his truck and just fainted. He's in the hospital now. He's in and out of consciousness, but I'm planning on calling out of work tomorrow morning to go see him.

I'm still pretty shook up about it, but I'm not nearly as bad as I was before, now that I know a bit more about what happened and what his current condition is. They're running tests tomorrow to find out why he passed out, so I'm not so worried about immediate dangers.

I really just don't know where else to put this, so I'm dropping it in here.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Spanky said:


> Okay, now you sound like a lot of girls I dated.




And here I was just thinking how she sounded like the guys I dated.....:blush: :doh:


----------



## suebeehoney

The one thing that is annoying me right now is my daughter. 21 yrs old, not working, doesn't drive (wouldn't learn), and now is traveling half-way across the country by herself on a bus to go live with people she barely knows -but *I* know enough about them to know they're trouble. Any advice I give is ignored. Her dad offered her a place to live, but she's still going to live with these people. 

I see nothing good coming out of this situation - nothing at all.


----------



## mossystate

My back. I want a transplant, or a man who gives great massages.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mossystate said:


> My back. I want a transplant, or a man who gives great massages.



Or how about a man with a great job so you can hire a masseuse? Six of one...half dozen of another......


----------



## BarbBBW

Blackjack said:


> So my father passed out on his way out of a local pub today and busted himself up pretty good. He was apparently trying to get into his truck and just fainted. He's in the hospital now. He's in and out of consciousness, but I'm planning on calling out of work tomorrow morning to go see him.
> 
> I'm still pretty shook up about it, but I'm not nearly as bad as I was before, now that I know a bit more about what happened and what his current condition is. They're running tests tomorrow to find out why he passed out, so I'm not so worried about immediate dangers.
> 
> I really just don't know where else to put this, so I'm dropping it in here.


best wishes for your Dad! Hope all goes well


----------



## Weeze

IC that i'm, uh... really lonely, and I hate it. 
But i'm not sure what to do about it. I can't wait for classes to start, so I can make friends again.


----------



## mossystate

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Or how about a man with a great job so you can hire a masseuse? Six of one...half dozen of another......



I would want a hot masseur, and I don't know if my fictional guy would like that.....then again, it might be great to see two men get into a cat fight in front of me. Oh, Greenie...the possibilites.  The great job thing is always in fashion.


----------



## Red

Not being able to find decent outdoor clothing easily in the UK such a nice waterproof jacket that fits me properly or a wetsuit so I can go play in the sea.


----------



## PunkPeach

I have a terrible sunburn...my face is covered in freckles...and I was stung by a bee, twice, like an inch apart from one another. Ok, that is three things. But I am sitting here covered in aloe and felt like a quick whine so I can go back to smiling now.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

My brother's drug and alcohol addiction. Thank goodness it's only _his_ problem and not effecting the rest of the family. Yeah, right.


----------



## Rowan

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> My brother's drug and alcohol addiction. Thank goodness it's only _his_ problem and not effecting the rest of the family. Yeah, right.



I totally can relate....my brother is a serious drug addict and its really sad


----------



## italianmike21

*bad migraine headaches*


----------



## suebeehoney

> bad migraine headaches



Mike, you have my sympathies. I used to get migraines about every other week, and have only been able to control them through careful diet monitoring, as my triggers are not the same as most folks'. 

I hope you're able to get rid of this one and get back to being happy!


----------



## Sugar

italianmike21 said:


> *bad migraine headaches*



Poor monkey :kiss2:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

Blackjack said:


> So my father passed out on his way out of a local pub today and busted himself up pretty good. He was apparently trying to get into his truck and just fainted. He's in the hospital now. He's in and out of consciousness, but I'm planning on calling out of work tomorrow morning to go see him.
> 
> I'm still pretty shook up about it, but I'm not nearly as bad as I was before, now that I know a bit more about what happened and what his current condition is. They're running tests tomorrow to find out why he passed out, so I'm not so worried about immediate dangers.
> 
> I really just don't know where else to put this, so I'm dropping it in here.


 
sorry to hear about your dad. i hope they can find out what went wrong and help him. best wishes for a speedy recovery for him!


----------



## italianmike21

suebeehoney said:


> Mike, you have my sympathies. I used to get migraines about every other week, and have only been able to control them through careful diet monitoring, as my triggers are not the same as most folks'.
> 
> I hope you're able to get rid of this one and get back to being happy!





Lucky said:


> Poor monkey :kiss2:


:kiss2::kiss2: I'll be ok honeybear


----------



## DeniseW

Good God!!! 





Susannah said:


> Some fucking scumbag cut the ears and tail of this puppy with scissors.
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,25792285-661,00.html
> 
> Assholes. I hope they get a taste of their own medicine.


----------



## DeniseW

I'm annoyed by my lingering cough, the sneezing and sniffling is over but the cough has decided to stay put and my ribs are starting to hurt.....


----------



## Sugar

DeniseW said:


> I'm annoyed by my lingering cough, the sneezing and sniffling is over but the cough has decided to stay put and my ribs are starting to hurt.....



I read that as "I'm annoyed by my lingerie cough"...I was thinking how does one get that?

I hope you feel better soon!!! *sends some chicken soup*


----------



## italianmike21

*my insecurities i sometimes let my bad relationships in my past affect my current relationship, ive been working it though.*


----------



## Lovelyone

Loved the bash...hate the sore throat/flu virus that I avoided until the VERY last day.


----------



## Esther

italianmike21 said:


> *bad migraine headaches*



Oh man, same here! I feel your pain!
I had the worst migraine headache at work today. The auras were switching back and forth from my right eye to my left, I could barely see a thing.


----------



## Paquito

I got two tickets today.


----------



## italianmike21

free2beme04 said:


> I got two tickets today.


those damn traffic cops, what did you get tickets for


----------



## Paquito

italianmike21 said:


> those damn traffic cops, what did you get tickets for



One for speeding (74 in a 45) and the other for "following too closely."

I was running late for work so I admit it, I went too fast. But cmon, I was at a safe distance the whole time. Bunch of crap.


----------



## JoyJoy

free2beme04 said:


> One for speeding (74 in a 45) and the other for "following too closely."
> 
> I was running late for work so I admit it, I went too fast. But cmon, I was at a safe distance the whole time. Bunch of crap.


 Gotta love the highway patrol/traffic cops. I was on my way home one night and several cars were all passing a semi. The car in front was going really slow, and yes, I was a bit too close...and getting mad because the car behind me was right on my bumper. We got past the semi and the car in front of me moved over, and the car on my bumper turned on his blue lights and proceeded to give me a ticket for following too closely. :doh:


----------



## italianmike21

free2beme04 said:


> One for speeding (74 in a 45) and the other for "following too closely."
> 
> I was running late for work so I admit it, I went too fast. But cmon, I was at a safe distance the whole time. Bunch of crap.


work is pretty important but i think they would have understood if you were late, im sorry you got 2 tickets but 74 in a 45 is kinda pushing it


----------



## Paquito

italianmike21 said:


> work is pretty important but i think they would have understood if you were late, im sorry you got 2 tickets but 74 in a 45 is kinda pushing it



Yea, I do have a pretty forgiving boss, and I totally agree that I was pushing it. But considering I was able to that speed surrounded by cars (meaning I was far from the only one going that fast), I feel peeved nonetheless.

But thanks for listening to my lil rant 

And JoyJoy, doesn't that just make ya love cops?  Sounds completely unfair.


----------



## Shosh

When people use the words "Too" and "To" incorrectly! It drives me nuts.


----------



## Just_Jen

im so annoyed that i am such a scaredy little wuss!! !! 

ive always been scared of the thought that someone might break into my house and hurt me. TOnigh i swear i heard someone in the garden going into the shed/garage and i completely freaked out hum! ! and im still freaking out :\


----------



## luscious_lulu

My ex saw pics of me at the Vegas bash and felt the need to email me.


----------



## BarbBBW

Susannah said:


> When people use the words "Too" and "To" incorrectly! It drives me nuts.



me to!!

LMFAO!!


----------



## thatgirl08

free2beme04 said:


> One for speeding (74 in a 45) and the other for "following too closely."
> 
> I was running late for work so I admit it, I went too fast. But cmon, I was at a safe distance the whole time. Bunch of crap.



Hate to sound like a bitch but you were going like, 30 over.. kinda deserved that one. I mean, don't get me wrong, I speed like it's my fucking job but still. If I got a ticket (which I miraculously haven't in the year and a half of having my license) I'd just know I deserved it.


----------



## Noir

having no car


----------



## Mathias

free2beme04 said:


> One for speeding (74 in a 45) and the other for "following too closely."
> 
> I was running late for work so I admit it, I went too fast. But cmon, I was at a safe distance the whole time. Bunch of crap.



Not really...


----------



## Sugar

Isn't the point of a rant thread is to rant w/o getting an earful? If that's not the case I hope the next time someone who complains about being single will get responses confirming for them why they are single lol. 

I'm annoyed that I have some really great and exciting news but I feel like I don't have anyone to share it with.


----------



## Paquito

thatgirl08 said:


> Hate to sound like a bitch but you were going like, 30 over.. kinda deserved that one. I mean, don't get me wrong, I speed like it's my fucking job but still. If I got a ticket (which I miraculously haven't in the year and a half of having my license) I'd just know I deserved it.





free2beme04 said:


> *
> I was running late for work so I admit it, I went too fast.*



Yea, I'm not mad about getting the speeding ticket, I know I was going too fast. I was stupid and I have a lead foot. My annoyance is more at the second ticket for "following too closely." 

And nah, you're not a bitch. 

Anyways, today I'm annoyed that two of my friends have decided to stick me in the middle of their fight. Listening to them complain about the other is loads of fun.


----------



## italianmike21

free2beme04 said:


> Yea, I'm not mad about getting the speeding ticket, I know I was going too fast. I was stupid and I have a lead foot. My annoyance is more at the second ticket for "following too closely."
> 
> And nah, you're not a bitch.
> 
> Anyways, today I'm annoyed that two of my friends have decided to stick me in the middle of their fight. Listening to them complain about the other is loads of fun.



speeding tickets and fights that must be rough hang in there bro


----------



## mossystate

Lucky said:


> Isn't the point of a rant thread is to rant w/o getting an earful? If that's not the case I hope the next time someone who complains about being single will get responses confirming for them why they are single lol.



How about if I say...I am annoyed by people who speed, but whine about things when they get a ticket.

Is that better?



I am still glad you have good news, even though I was not supposed to say I am glad.

Sorry.

* hangs head *


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> How about if I say...I am annoyed by people who speed, but whine about things when they get a ticket.
> 
> Is that better?
> 
> 
> 
> I am still glad you have good news, even though I was not supposed to say I am glad.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> * hangs head *



You need to take this show on the road! Try the salmon, tip your waiters!


----------



## mossystate

Lucky said:


> You need to take this show on the road! Try the salmon, tip your waiters!



Your blood sugar is low. I can tell.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I had a lapse in between medical providers and went off of 4 meds on monday cold turkey (anti-depressant, 2-blood pressure, cholesterol) and FELT INSANE yesterday all day....hot sweats, failure to FOCUS....and crying a lot...this too shall pass FAST I HOPE...got some alternative supps at natural food store to help with serotonin and female stuff.......*


----------



## luscious_lulu

Someone I had a falling out with last summer is trying to get into my good books again. I just don't want anything to do with her. She's not getting the hint though...


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I had a lapse in between medical providers and went off of 4 meds on monday cold turkey (anti-depressant, 2-blood pressure, cholesterol) and FELT INSANE yesterday all day....hot sweats, failure to FOCUS....and crying a lot...this too shall pass FAST I HOPE...got some alternative supps at natural food store to help with serotonin and female stuff.......*




That totally sucks. You American's so need socialized health care!


----------



## Ruffie

People who are narcissistic!


----------



## Mathias

I get operated on in two hours and my mom is making sausage for the rest of the family. Damn it! :doh:


----------



## BarbBBW

Mathias said:


> I get operated on in two hours and my mom is making sausage for the rest of the family. Damn it! :doh:



well I am sure she will save some for you ,....for later!! Or make you more with even more of lots of good yummies for you later!!
Good Luck with your operation!! Hope all goes well! I will be thinking of you!


----------



## Mathias

BarbBBW said:


> well I am sure she will save some for you ,....for later!! Or make you more with even more of lots of good yummies for you later!!
> Good Luck with your operation!! Hope all goes well! I will be thinking of you!



Thank you sweetie! :wubu:


----------



## Gingembre

Why is that TODAY, today when i NEED to ring people and be contactable, my phone has decided to not bloody work? ARGHHHHHH


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Mathias said:


> I get operated on in two hours and my mom is making sausage for the rest of the family. Damn it! :doh:


Well that stinks... Wishing you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## goofy girl

So silly, but this is really pissing me off. ...receiving mail addressed to "Bridget (Husband's Last Name)"...I HAVE MY OWN FRIGGIN NAME. I don't think it's cute, I don't giggle when I see it, my own family and friends have all been told that I DO NOT HAVE MY HUSBANDS LAST NAME. If it's an honest mistake by people that I am only acquaintences with I understand but this is not the case!!!! 

I seriously want to pick up the phone and cuss some people out.


----------



## mossystate

goofy girl said:


> So silly, but this is really pissing me off. ...receiving mail addressed to "Bridget (Husband's Last Name)"...I HAVE MY OWN FRIGGIN NAME. I don't think it's cute, I don't giggle when I see it, my own family and friends have all been told that I DO NOT HAVE MY HUSBANDS LAST NAME. If it's an honest mistake by people that I am only acquaintences with I understand but this is not the case!!!!
> 
> I seriously want to pick up the phone and cuss some people out.




Ugh. I have four sisters. All have kept their/my/our last name. My youngest sister STILL reminds some of her husband's family that she does not have his name. It is a real arrogance on their part. It is them disapproving, on some level...they know what they are doing...fuck that.

Start calling them by wrong first names. Just keep it up. Just wave it off when they correct you. Tell them to lighten up....it's JUST a name. 


Oh, and, it is NOT silly. Names matter...otherwise, we would all have numbers, and not just in prison, or to computers at work. It is a way of people discounting women in that situation. Not silly at all, dear Goof.


----------



## goofy girl

mossystate said:


> Ugh. I have four sisters. All have kept their/my/our last name. My youngest sister STILL reminds some of her husband's family that she does not have his name. It is a real arrogance on their part. It is them disapproving, on some level...they know what they are doing...fuck that.
> 
> Start calling them by wrong first names. Just keep it up. Just wave it off when they correct you. Tell them to lighten up....it's JUST a name.
> 
> 
> Oh, and, it is NOT silly. Names matter...otherwise, we would all have numbers, and not just in prison, or to computers at work. It is a way of people discounting women in that situation. Not silly at all, dear Goof.



You're the cat's pajama's :happy:


----------



## mossystate

goofy girl said:


> You're the cat's pajama's :happy:



meow

:happy:


----------



## SocialbFly

goofy girl said:


> So silly, but this is really pissing me off. ...receiving mail addressed to "Bridget (Husband's Last Name)"...I HAVE MY OWN FRIGGIN NAME. I don't think it's cute, I don't giggle when I see it, my own family and friends have all been told that I DO NOT HAVE MY HUSBANDS LAST NAME. If it's an honest mistake by people that I am only acquaintences with I understand but this is not the case!!!!
> 
> I seriously want to pick up the phone and cuss some people out.



try being single your whole life and they call and say Mrs H??? i always say she isnt here, cause my mom isnt. grrrrrrr


----------



## Shosh

People that come to my home and try to shoo my dog away outside. This is my dog's home and she can be wherever she wants! Don't like it, piss off!


----------



## SocialbFly

Susannah said:


> People that come to my home and try to shoo my dog away outside. This is my dog's home and she can be wherever she wants! Don't like it, piss off!



when i had my girls (my dogs) i always loved when people came to visit and would tell them stuff like "sit" or "stay" i was like...ha...they are teenagers, they wont listen and of course they didnt...but it still drove me nuts, i dont yell at your kids, dont yell at mine....


----------



## Shosh

SocialbFly said:


> when i had my girls (my dogs) i always loved when people came to visit and would tell them stuff like "sit" or "stay" i was like...ha...they are teenagers, they wont listen and of course they didnt...but it still drove me nuts, i dont yell at your kids, dont yell at mine....



Haha! So true! My dog is so soft and gentle also. She is a marshmellow.

View attachment Resized.jpg


----------



## SocialbFly

Susannah said:


> Haha! So true! My dog is so soft and gentle also. She is a marshmellow.
> 
> View attachment 67626



seriously, i just want to hug her and kiss her cute lil nose...just saying...


----------



## thatgirl08

living an hour and a half from my boyfriend sux.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

thatgirl08 said:


> living an hour and a half from my boyfriend sux.



I haven't lived within an hour and a half of my girlfriend for almost 3 years now. When she was at college, it was either an hour and a half from here at school, or 3 hours from our hometown. I just spent the last two days at home visiting her, and part of me is just done with the seperation. I would drop school and work right now and move back home, if I was confident I could find a "good" job and a place to live with her, and I knew I could pick up where I left off at school later... but I'm pretty much convinced that neither of those possibilities are even close to reasonable... So, one more year it seems... All I can say is that there are many things that help. The amount of time we spend talking daily helps us forget how far apart we are, and how long it's been since we've spoken. Some people use webcams and such, but neither of us really thinks it necessary. Hell, we even use snail mail and send packages and such. I realize that we have a unique relationship that not everyone else would feel comfortable with ("affectionate" isn't quite adequate enough. ), but sometimes people can still make it through LDR's without too much trouble. What matters is if you are happy, you will make it work. Hang in there!


----------



## thatgirl08

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I haven't lived within an hour and a half of my girlfriend for almost 3 years now. When she was at college, it was either an hour and a half from here at school, or 3 hours from our hometown. I just spent the last two days at home visiting her, and part of me is just done with the seperation. I would drop school and work right now and move back home, if I was confident I could find a "good" job and a place to live with her, and I knew I could pick up where I left off at school later... but I'm pretty much convinced that neither of those possibilities are even close to reasonable... So, one more year it seems... All I can say is that there are many things that help. The amount of time we spend talking daily helps us forget how far apart we are, and how long it's been since we've spoken. Some people use webcams and such, but neither of us really thinks it necessary. Hell, we even use snail mail and send packages and such. I realize that we have a unique relationship that not everyone else would feel comfortable with ("affectionate" isn't quite adequate enough. ), but sometimes people can still make it through LDR's without too much trouble. What matters is if you are happy, you will make it work. Hang in there!



Aw, how cute. Thanks for the suggestions and best of luck to you and your girl. :]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

goofy girl said:


> So silly, but this is really pissing me off. ...receiving mail addressed to "Bridget (Husband's Last Name)"...I HAVE MY OWN FRIGGIN NAME. I don't think it's cute, I don't giggle when I see it, my own family and friends have all been told that I DO NOT HAVE MY HUSBANDS LAST NAME. If it's an honest mistake by people that I am only acquaintences with I understand but this is not the case!!!!
> 
> I seriously want to pick up the phone and cuss some people out.




I think you should send whomever sent you mail with hubby's last name a thank you card with his first name and your last name on it. 

Legally, he can take your name if he wants to. You should tell everyone that he has 

Let them think about that one for a while


----------



## luscious_lulu

I have insomnia.


----------



## Chef

I'm out of butter.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Chef said:


> I'm out of butter.




That IS annoying.....being out of milk tends to make me emotional, too :doh:


----------



## SMA413

I'm annoyed with myself and my internal snob. Even though the guy that I started dating makes me blissfully happy, I know there is no way in hell that I'd be able to introduce him to my parents or my friends.

Oy vey, I'm a bitch. 




Oh and I'm annoyed that oldnavy.com is undergoing site maintenance. What the hell? What else suppose to do when I need to stay up all night???


----------



## BeaBea

I've just had a Gas bill come through from our supplier. They've estimated our useage for the summer quarter at £3300. When I called their Helpline they told me they couldn't see a problem...

:doh:


----------



## frankman

I just got a cat, but now I have to work. So instead of being able to spend time with one of the most insanely entertaining animals on earth, I'm bored beyond relief doing computer related stuff.


----------



## SMA413

Unannounced visitors...

Grrr.


----------



## Rowan

The top of my incision has become infected and a bunch of icky came out, so now i'll have to probably go to the dr's office come monday and have to pack open the incision until it heals properly...so I may not be going back to work on the 10th like I expected. That doesnt made me sad, but I was looking forward to making a real paycheck again.


----------



## thatgirl08

Rowan said:


> The top of my incision has become infected and a bunch of icky came out, so now i'll have to probably go to the dr's office come monday and have to pack open the incision until it heals properly...so I may not be going back to work on the 10th like I expected. That doesnt made me sad, but I was looking forward to making a real paycheck again.



I'm sorry to hear this Rowan. I hope things work out.


----------



## Blackjack

Chef said:


> I'm out of butter.



We've got bigger problems than a butter shortage- never thought I'd say that- but the Murphmobile is missing!


----------



## mszwebs

Blackjack said:


> We've got bigger problems than a butter shortage- never thought I'd say that- but the Murphmobile is missing!



As in you're being sassy pants Beej, or as in someone stole you car??


----------



## Chef

Dude! Where's your car?


----------



## Blackjack

I'm quoting _Sealab_, you uncultured brutes!


----------



## mszwebs

Blackjack said:


> I'm quoting _Sealab_, you uncultured brutes!



Oh.

I only get jokes when they're funny.

My bad


----------



## furious styles

Blackjack said:


> We've got bigger problems than a butter shortage- never thought I'd say that- but the Murphmobile is missing!



ah captain murphy .. god rest his soul. :[


----------



## Sugar

People who constantly have problems. Seriously things do not go THAT wrong for one person all the time. For fuck's sake!


----------



## goofy girl

Lucky said:


> People who constantly have problems. Seriously things do not go THAT wrong for one person all the time. For fuck's sake!



agreed!!!!


----------



## Rowan

Lucky said:


> People who constantly have problems. Seriously things do not go THAT wrong for one person all the time. For fuck's sake!



What if they just have really bad karma?


----------



## suebeehoney

The only thing annoying me right now are the body aches from hard work...but it's one of those annoyances with a good outcome!


----------



## Sugar

Rowan said:


> What if they just have really bad karma?



What if they're just liars?


----------



## goofy girl

Rowan said:


> What if they just have really bad karma?



"Bad karma" means they are doing it to themselves, so it's really not an excuse if it is true anyway LOL


----------



## luscious_lulu

FGD's. My ribs now hurt.


----------



## mossystate

It is nearly 90 degrees in my apartment.

My spleen is steaming.


----------



## Rowan

Lucky said:


> What if they're just liars?





goofy girl said:


> "Bad karma" means they are doing it to themselves, so it's really not an excuse if it is true anyway LOL



Good point, I concede lol


----------



## suebeehoney

Sorry to hear that, Mossy! That's rotten. Go take a cool bath!


----------



## Paquito

mossystate said:


> It is nearly 90 degrees in my apartment.
> 
> My spleen is steaming.



Too bad it wasn't your liver, we could have had a Mossy pate.

And no, I don't know how to make the vowel with the ^ over it, SO SUE ME WHYDONTCHA


----------



## mossystate

suebeehoney said:


> Sorry to hear that, Mossy! That's rotten. Go take a cool bath!



Thanks. Would be shower number 3. I am in a better mood than I should be in. *L*


----------



## Deven

What's annoying me:

My friend backing out of Depeche Mode at the last minute, making me scramble to sell my extra ticket!


----------



## suebeehoney

Ugh, that sucks, Deven! Hope you can sell the extra ticket.

Mossy, hope you cooled down by now! 

Got another small annoyance to deal with...ok, not so small. Daughter (21) is riding half-way across the country on a bus to go live with her dad. She is dutifully texting me updates every time she changes buses (yes, even through the night, at my request), and letting me know of any problems. There are always layovers in large cities on bus trips (there are 3 on this particular one), and I'm concerned for her safety. 

I'm hoping and praying for her to make the trip safely and that this move will end her nomadic lifestyle and get her to settle down and start growing up. At this point, she has no job and doesn't drive. 

I'll stop posting annoyances now and go do some laundry!


----------



## suebeehoney

Just a quick update: 

Daughter texted me this morning about 9:00 - she was on the last leg of her trip and should be at her destination soon. *whew!*


----------



## Chef

I'm still out of butter. :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I can't find a stick of butter.......big enough for my needs :doh:


----------



## Rowan

When my mom tells me that I need to eat and says maybe i should have a turkey burger with scrambled eggs on it.....uh...no! If you want me to make you something, just bloody ask me to make it!!! Don't suggest it like you think its something I should eat when its you who really wants it. Geez that drives me nuts!


----------



## Chef

A turkey burger? with scrambled eggs?


----------



## HottiMegan

112 outside.. 87 inside. I'm so sweaty and hot that my shirt is damp!!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

the gutter on the corner of my house came apart from the downspout part and now the water comes splashing down from roof level...forgot about it until now when the pouring rain is here.


----------



## Mathias

I wish I still wasn't so groggy after my operation still.  All I've done is sleep.


----------



## BarbBBW

Mathias said:


> I wish I still wasn't so groggy after my operation still.  All I've done is sleep.



good!! sleep is great for your body!! let it heal


----------



## Crystal

I think it's rather sad when one types in "BBW" into the search bar on OkCupid, looking for those who are interested in the bigger girl, I find that 80% of the profiles with "BBW" in them are disgusted by them and are expressing that we should not contact them. 

The other 20% are from other countries.

*is frustrated!*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Chef said:


> A turkey burger? with scrambled eggs?



I don't eat either.....:blink:

With or without a big stick of butter.....


----------



## mossystate

CrystalUT11 said:


> I think it's rather sad when one types in "BBW" into the search bar on OkCupid, looking for those who are interested in the bigger girl, I find that 80% of the profiles with "BBW" in them are disgusted by them and are expressing that we should not contact them.
> 
> The other 20% are from other countries.
> 
> *is frustrated!*



Wait...the other 77 % ( my math...shhhh ) think bbw=HUGE BREASTS.

Even on the ' bbw ' sites.

Fucking hell.


----------



## SMA413

I left my cell phone charger in my car. I live on the 4th floor of my building and my car is parked down a hill. It takes major energy to complete that trip... energy that I don't have right now. Oh and it's like 95 degrees out already and it's only 8:30. 

Fuck it- my battery is fine. The charger can wait.


----------



## Rowan

Chef said:


> A turkey burger? with scrambled eggs?



yeah...she eats weird lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

In April, I bought my grandmother a tray for her walker for Mother's Day. She just today told me it didn't fit her walker. :doh: I doubted they'd give me a refund three months later, but thought maybe there was a snowball's chance they might at least let me exchange it for one that might fit. Well... called the store, went to their website.... they're gone. The store no longer exists. Poof. Tray was only $30, so no major harm done, but now I have to find her a better tray. This tray was too narrow - her walker must be wider than some others?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*In the past few weeks, I have contacted three different people. Simple greetings: hellos (a new friend just reaching out), how ya feeling (to one who recently had surgery; I called before and after) and one generic happy birthday. Called and/or emailed all three and not one has had the decency to respond in any fashion. What gives? I guess their time is so much more valuable than mine, that I'm not even worthy a one word communication of "Thanks". *


----------



## Zandoz

Susannah said:


> People that come to my home and try to shoo my dog away outside. This is my dog's home and she can be wherever she wants! Don't like it, piss off!




My in-laws have a sign near their door.....

"Our pets live here. You do not."


----------



## Sugar

I'm annoyed at myself. I get so upset that I can't do more or that my medication knocks me out and I require sleep...at this stage I feel like I should be able to take on the world but the truth is I can't.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

OneWickedAngel said:


> *In the past few weeks, I have contacted three different people. Simple greetings: hellos (a new friend just reaching out), how ya feeling (to one who recently had surgery; I called before and after) and one generic happy birthday. Called and/or emailed all three and not one has had the decency to respond in any fashion. What gives? I guess their time is so much more valuable than mine, that I'm not even worthy a one word communication of "Thanks". *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DysP6hul9PU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiU1lV4YGUU
(sidenote: I think I would do that lead singer....just thought you might care )

Thank you for being you, OWA :bow:


----------



## Rowan

watching "More to Love" and im already annoyed at 13 minutes into it because almost every chick has cried in their intro interview...


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

more thunderstorms! 2 days in a row...power blinked 2x tonight but luckily stayed on. i am gonna set my cell phone alarm just in case...


----------



## Rowan

Ok...i have two at the moment.

It wasnt until after my surgery and being at home recovering since the first and watching so much tv that i realized the sheer volume of food and alcohol commercials on tv. It's staggering! Now that I'm improving my eating and have given up alcohol, I just find them so annoying! No wonder its hard for people to be on diets and stay sober!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Annoyed that still after I had called on it yesterday can't use my credit card!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DysP6hul9PU
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiU1lV4YGUU
> (sidenote: I think I would do that lead singer....just thought you might care )
> 
> Thank you for being you, OWA :bow:



*HAHAHAHAHAHA! I *heart* you so much GEF that you can have first dibs with Keith :wubu: *


----------



## snuggletiger

The sun or heat, or heatmeister whoever you are
the nice 6 weeks of above 110 degree heat has not helped progress on the nice house. Good thing for me I know how to paint in the dark with very dim energy saving light bulbs. I'd like to have cold weather like Hotti Megan is having.:wubu:


----------



## mossystate

I hate this fucking heat that is making my Bucky so miserable. And, yes, I will keep whining about it until I see 80 degrees.

Roomie came in when I thought he had gone to work. He had already been out talking to an emergency vet that he had taken Buck to last year. He got the name of a vet's office that also boards pets. He wanted to get Bucky to an air conditioned building.

We got Bucky into his cat carrier, and on the way down the stairs he broke out of the box, he was so scared. Got him back up to the apartment and he was panting worse than he was before..which was a lot. There is no way we can get him to a better situation for the next 5-6 days. Makes me wanna cry to see him so unhappy. I hate this heat with a white hot passion.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

I feel like my family is already so fragmented and small that we can't afford to let differences of opinion ruin the time we do have together, but it looks like this is what continually happens... and I do get tired of being the arbiter sometimes. I already had to take care of a dying family member on my own for a very long time when I was much younger, and reminders of that weigh heavily in my heart all over again. Now my grandmother's children are so stubborn, they can't spend an hour together in the same room or with her without petty comments and snide, underhanded remarks. They visit her for ten minutes and then leave her all alone or with hospice nurses. I'd like to banish them from my life and I've come pretty close. I don't feel it's appropriate to have to point out to fully grown adults with businesses and lives and social and volunteer groups a lesson in basic human decency, but that's the way it's looking. Whatever happened to honor thy mother and father? Really


----------



## goofy girl

mossystate said:


> I hate this fucking heat that is making my Bucky so miserable. And, yes, I will keep whining about it until I see 80 degrees.
> 
> Roomie came in when I thought he had gone to work. He had already been out talking to an emergency vet that he had taken Buck to last year. He got the name of a vet's office that also boards pets. He wanted to get Bucky to an air conditioned building.
> 
> We got Bucky into his cat carrier, and on the way down the stairs he broke out of the box, he was so scared. Got him back up to the apartment and he was panting worse than he was before..which was a lot. There is no way we can get him to a better situation for the next 5-6 days. Makes me wanna cry to see him so unhappy. I hate this heat with a white hot passion.



I'm sorry  Is there any possibility you can put A/C into one room, and shut the kitty in??? When I was in my previous apartment we had a heatwave and my poor kitty was just a limp ball of fluff for 3 days, I really thought she was going to die. My roomie brought home an old A/C, stuck it in my window and my kitty was running around playing after half an hour.


----------



## thatgirl08

I can't find the pretty bracelet my boyfriend bought for me.. I've been wearing it since he gave it to me a little more than a week ago. I take it off when I sleep and shower so I don't snag it on anything but today when I went to put it on, I couldn't find it. I thought I might have left it at his house because I stayed there the last two nights and I texted him about it but he hasn't texted me back. I'm so nervous that I've lost it for good.. I will be so sad. Not only was it pretty but I just loved that I could look at it and think of him. :[


----------



## mossystate

goofy girl said:


> I'm sorry  Is there any possibility you can put A/C into one room, and shut the kitty in??? When I was in my previous apartment we had a heatwave and my poor kitty was just a limp ball of fluff for 3 days, I really thought she was going to die. My roomie brought home an old A/C, stuck it in my window and my kitty was running around playing after half an hour.



Just saw this. I can't even imagine how I would be able to install an a/c, with the windows I have. Also, there are really no air conditioners to be found. We tried lowering him into a kitchen sink half full of water. He is THE strongest cat ....in...the....UNIVER...RRR....RRRRR...RRRR...SE ( my attempt at an echo ). Strong as bull, this boy. Some of him got nice and soaked. I think today was the hottest it will get. Roomie is so sweet with Bucky right now. I am asking for the universe to help me out. Thanks, Goof.


----------



## Aust99

I'm annoyed at myslef for getting a speeding fine today... I just was't paying attention and I'm so annoyed because I am usually so aware... Tells me I need to get some rest so I'm more alert tomorrow.


----------



## JoyJoy

The wire started poking out of my favorite bra this morning and insists on poking me in the arm or in my lovely ta-ta. I'm tempted to yank it out (the wire) but I know I can fix it when I get home. Until then it's going to drive me nuts.


----------



## Mathias

It's annoying to me when I see a commercial on TV that I actually show interest in, only to have it interrupted by some other ad.


----------



## Tanuki

I have a strange chest pain and its bugging me >.<


----------



## Sugar

People who you are genuinely nice to on a regular basis yet still treat you like you're dog shit.


----------



## Rowan

Not sure why, but my hips hurt a lot today  

and i hate being as impatient as i am sometimes *sigh*


----------



## Lovelyone

summer colds...ick.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Not starting working on my faerie costume yet, has me really annoyed.

And as a Bonus Annoyance, I Can't Find my Photo's from previous trips to the nearby state park, and I need to look through them so I Can submit them to the photo contest their holding. [Also Annoyed by the fact I couldn't go back, and merely had a 2 hour time limit to take 6 photo's worthy of submitting. ]


----------



## Rowan

i took some pain meds earlier and now im wicked nauseated...this is the first time they've caused that...ugh


----------



## Gingembre

My toes are beginning to recover from last weekend, when I wore shoes that rubbed them to death. The healing is good news, but boy does it ITCH! Ack.


----------



## Deven

I can't find a buyer for the depeche mode ticket. Still.


----------



## Mathias

Ok, Ok, There's one Dims thing I must vent about. I wish there could be a way to see every rep comment ever given to us. I By the time I knew what it was when I joined, some comments had long faded on. Oh well, I guess that all the more reason to appreciate comments you get in the here and now. Maybe I'll go through all of my posts this weekend or something.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

He Fucking Said He'd Be Here.
HE SAID. HE SAID HE'D AT LEAST STOP BY.
But No. He just goes and gets his shit from that stupid girls house, and goes back to green bay. 

I LOVE YOU, YOU HOBO, I LOVE YOU.
GRRR
UGH
URRRRGH! 

WHY MUST YOU BE SO STUPPPIDDDDDDD?!!?!?!!111
"Oh, I'll just talk to my job that I took a leave of absence from SOMETIME ' 
...NO. NO NO NO NONO *Facepalm* YOU ARE A MORON >;O IVE NEVER BEEN EMPLOPYED AND I KNOW YOU NEED TO GET YOUR CRAP TOGETHER AND TALK TO THEM ABOUT HOURS ASAP! >;O 



UGH.
...I Love this thread. *Thread Hug*


----------



## goofy girl

About 300 of the photos I took at the Cape this weekend are coming up as INVALID FILE.  They were automatically deleted from the card when I uploaded them, so I really hope hubby can figure out a way to save them. I'm really upset about this.


----------



## Mini

OK, so I really like my job, but if there's one thing I've learned it's that our resort is not *nearly* detail-oriented enough to stay competitive.

I understand that the economy is shit right now, and that we're not making nearly as much through bookings this year as we did even compared to last year (which was also slow). With that said, wouldn't you think it would make sense that we do all we possibly can to hang onto the customers we *are* bringing in? We're short two directors right now and running on a skeleton staff, so that's bad enough, but we're also in desperate need of some renovations. We can't keep selling inferior product for the prices we do and expect to remain solvent. It won't fuckin' happen.

The sad thing is, I *know* we can do a lot better. I know there are some simple fixes we could implement - some of which I've already suggested - to make things better for our guests. There are also some bloody expensive fixes - better wireless hubs, renovated rooms in our premium buildings, updated rooms everywhere else - that aren't going to happen anytime soon, but I have no control over those. 

I also think it'd be quite handy to have cross-training for our core staff so we can actually see what the other departments have to deal with and work around, but our accountants are so finicky about overtime right now that I don't see it happening.

Ugh. Just needed to vent.


----------



## Ruffie

That when you run a home based buisness you should be ready to deal with your clients any time of the night and day. I have had clients stop by unannouced at 11:30 at night, call at 2am to place an order and its the Monday of a long weekend and I have to deal with clients today that are coming back through town from the lake today. Heck I have even had people mad at us that we wouldn't come and do family pictures on Christmas Day for them! Would be nice to have so courtesy from people once in awhile.


----------



## cinnamitch

I am really annoyed that i am due to leave for a vacation on Friday and my car is in the shop. I get a call this morning that they THINK its the electrical system draining my battery yet they can't figure out why. They now have to go into the dash and poke around which will cost me 150 dollars and there is still no guarantee that they will find it. He even stated that i might have to take it into the dealer. Now we all know when we have to go to the dealer to get things fixed it takes forever and it usually costs an arm and at least the lower part of a leg. I don't have forever and i haven't hit the lottery. I have reservations that will be heavily penalized if i cancel . Oh yes and it is MONDAY. I am going to buy a horse or go back to bed, i haven't decided which yet.


----------



## vardon_grip

Ruffie said:


> That when you run a home based buisness you should be ready to deal with your clients any time of the night and day. I have had clients stop by unannouced at 11:30 at night, call at 2am to place an order and its the Monday of a long weekend and I have to deal with clients today that are coming back through town from the lake today. Heck I have even had people mad at us that we wouldn't come and do family pictures on Christmas Day for them! Would be nice to have so courtesy from people once in awhile.



I feel for you. I am in a similar business and know what it is like to have clients think that because they hire your services, that they own you. It can be ridiculous. I tell clients that I will work on the all big holidays for double rate thinking it will shut them up. So far, Thanksgiving is the only holiday (big or small) I HAVEN'T worked on. (Although, I can't really complain about being in Cancun and Thailand on Christmas and Dubai on New Years for 2X my rate)

Maybe your holiday rate should be $2500 for an hour. (In honor of the 25th of December) 2 AM ordering services cost an extra $200. Heck, if plumbers can charge extra for emergency 24 hour service-so can you. If someone wants to ask for something outrageous tell them it will cost them something outrageous.

"Baby, mommy has to go out for an hour."
"Aw mommy, it's Christmas and the Jimmy Stewart movie is about to start."
"I know sweetie, but when mommy comes home she'll have that pony you wanted."
"Bundle up and stay warm when you go out mommy!"


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

View attachment surprise.jpg


No kidding.


----------



## Mikey

Susannah said:


> Haha! So true! My dog is so soft and gentle also. She is a marshmellow.
> 
> View attachment 67626



Mine is too...and she matches yours!


----------



## Surlysomething

mossystate said:


> I hate this fucking heat that is making my Bucky so miserable. And, yes, I will keep whining about it until I see 80 degrees.
> 
> Roomie came in when I thought he had gone to work. He had already been out talking to an emergency vet that he had taken Buck to last year. He got the name of a vet's office that also boards pets. He wanted to get Bucky to an air conditioned building.
> 
> We got Bucky into his cat carrier, and on the way down the stairs he broke out of the box, he was so scared. Got him back up to the apartment and he was panting worse than he was before..which was a lot. There is no way we can get him to a better situation for the next 5-6 days. Makes me wanna cry to see him so unhappy. I hate this heat with a white hot passion.




I'm so done with it as well. I thought I embraced it, but no. And my cat doesn't feel good on top of it being hot as hell so I find her passed out on the coolish floor most of the time. I have taken her into the bathroom and washed her poor little face a few times. Haha.

It's supposed to get cooler, right? Hang in there Bucky! 

(ice cubes in their water is a good trick and i've put water bowls in a few different rooms as well so she doesn't have to go far to have a drink)


----------



## mossystate

Surlysomething said:


> I'm so done with it as well. I thought I embraced it, but no. And my cat doesn't feel good on top of it being hot as hell so I find her passed out on the coolish floor most of the time. I have taken her into the bathroom and washed her poor little face a few times. Haha.
> 
> It's supposed to get cooler, right? Hang in there Bucky!
> 
> (ice cubes in their water is a good trick and i've put water bowls in a few different rooms as well so she doesn't have to go far to have a drink)



We are quite a bit cooler now. 

So, let me share some Tips For Cooling Kitty, as I have done everything, short of sticking him in the freezer.

Whenever you walk by her, have really wet hands and run them down from the top of her head, to her tail. Get under her belly, too. If you don't have ceramic tiles, buy a few big ones. Bucky has enjoyed being on them. Have fans down on the floor, as long as they are the kind that kitty can't stick a paw/tail in. Get one of those long gel packs for injury. Take it out of the freezer, and when she is on her side, fold it and gently press the pack against her tummy, moving it every few second. Bucky got to tolerating and loving it. When we talked to him like a baby, he just let us do anything to him.


The hottest night...about 93 degrees in the apartment...we decided to try and get him into a sink full of water. Ummmmm. I prepared the sink. I instructed John how best to grab Bucky. Of course he did not listen, so when he lowered Bucky into the sink, kitty let out that special cry, and swiped at John's neck. At least we got his ass wet, actually, all of his back acreage. You can tell he liked it, once the humiliation left his brain.

Later in the evening, John ( bless his heart, he was beside himself worrying about the litty ) decided to run a wet towel over Bucky ( something we did..a lot ). I told him how I wanted him to fold it, and to make one smooth move down Bucky' back, squeezing the towel as he went over the body. Well, I am watching John....he approaches Bucky, baby talk working...but, instead of what I told him to do, he covers Bucky's head with the towel, and I was pretty sure it looked like he was going to wrestle him to the ground. After, it was funny...at the time, I thought, jebus christo, were you trained by the CIA? 

Cats can't sweat, so being a lil wet is important when it is hot. And, that is my rambling about Kitty Cooling 101.

Oh....and...sandwich bags filled halfway with water...freeze...let it melt a lil, so there is a nice sloshy mixture...hold by top...glide it over kitty. There..NOW I am done!


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> We are quite a bit cooler now.
> 
> So, let me share some Tips For Cooling Kitty, as I have done everything, short of sticking him in the freezer.
> 
> Whenever you walk by her, have really wet hands and run them down from the top of her head, to her tail. Get under her belly, too. If you don't have ceramic tiles, buy a few big ones. Bucky has enjoyed being on them. Have fans down on the floor, as long as they are the kind that kitty can't stick a paw/tail in. Get one of those long gel packs for injury. Take it out of the freezer, and when she is on her side, fold it and gently press the pack against her tummy, moving it every few second. Bucky got to tolerating and loving it. When we talked to him like a baby, he just let us do anything to him.
> 
> 
> The hottest night...about 93 degrees in the apartment...we decided to try and get him into a sink full of water. Ummmmm. I prepared the sink. I instructed John how best to grab Bucky. Of course he did not listen, so when he lowered Bucky into the sink, kitty let out that special cry, and swiped at John's neck. At least we got his ass wet, actually, all of his back acreage. You can tell he liked it, once the humiliation left his brain.
> 
> Later in the evening, John ( bless his heart, he was beside himself worrying about the litty ) decided to run a wet towel over Bucky ( something we did..a lot ). I told him how I wanted him to fold it, and to make one smooth move down Bucky' back, squeezing the towel as he went over the body. Well, I am watching John....he approaches Bucky, baby talk working...but, instead of what I told him to do, he covers Bucky's head with the towel, and I was pretty sure it looked like he was going to wrestle him to the ground. After, it was funny...at the time, I thought, jebus christo, were you trained by the CIA?
> 
> Cats can't sweat, so being a lil wet is important when it is hot. And, that is my rambling about Kitty Cooling 101.
> 
> Oh....and...sandwich bags filled halfway with water...freeze...let it melt a lil, so there is a nice sloshy mixture...hold by top...glide it over kitty. There..NOW I am done!



I'm annoyed that you didn't get any of this on video!


----------



## mossystate

Lucky said:


> I'm annoyed that you didn't get any of this on video!



Oh...god...it was so funny, John approaching like another cat...and then....BAM!...wet hood over the face. Terrorist.

LOLOLOL

I still tease him about it. He gets kind of a guilty/hurt look on his face...and then he laughs...belly laughs. I laugh whenever I think about it. He would never hurt Bucky...in fact, he was saying this week..." you are not dying..not on MY watch ". *L*


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> Oh...god...it was so funny, John approaching like another cat...and then....BAM!...wet hood over the face. Terrorist.
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> I still tease him about it. He gets kind of a guilty/hurt look on his face...and then he laughs...belly laughs. I laugh whenever I think about it. He would never hurt Bucky...in fact, he was saying this week..." you are not dying..not on MY watch ". *L*



At least he didn't accidentally waterboard the poor thing.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

She is his Heroin.
He being the addict he is, no matter how badly she tries to disassemble his life right before his very eyes, will let her do it with those skewed.. not even rose-tinted glasses, their more like those freaking things you put over your eyes to to go bed! >;O 

"Oh Lyk I Hate you and Ima get you back by lyin' and falsely accusing you of rape to ruin your life. " 

"O bby O bby I love you" 


Seriously, WHAT THE HELL.


....What Annoys me most, is because everyone chose to be on 'his' side during her whole 'IMA PRES CHARGEZ ON U' crapola. I just know that if she does indeed manage to play him and string him along some more like the soul-less will-less abused man he is, and he falls for it... she will make him choose between me or her.. and I already know the answer.



...Why, Oh Why, Can't a tiger get loose in HER Neighborhood? *Indeffinate Facepalm*


----------



## Surlysomething

mossystate said:


> We are quite a bit cooler now.
> 
> So, let me share some Tips For Cooling Kitty, as I have done everything, short of sticking him in the freezer.
> 
> Whenever you walk by her, have really wet hands and run them down from the top of her head, to her tail. Get under her belly, too. If you don't have ceramic tiles, buy a few big ones. Bucky has enjoyed being on them. Have fans down on the floor, as long as they are the kind that kitty can't stick a paw/tail in. Get one of those long gel packs for injury. Take it out of the freezer, and when she is on her side, fold it and gently press the pack against her tummy, moving it every few second. Bucky got to tolerating and loving it. When we talked to him like a baby, he just let us do anything to him.
> 
> 
> The hottest night...about 93 degrees in the apartment...we decided to try and get him into a sink full of water. Ummmmm. I prepared the sink. I instructed John how best to grab Bucky. Of course he did not listen, so when he lowered Bucky into the sink, kitty let out that special cry, and swiped at John's neck. At least we got his ass wet, actually, all of his back acreage. You can tell he liked it, once the humiliation left his brain.
> 
> Later in the evening, John ( bless his heart, he was beside himself worrying about the litty ) decided to run a wet towel over Bucky ( something we did..a lot ). I told him how I wanted him to fold it, and to make one smooth move down Bucky' back, squeezing the towel as he went over the body. Well, I am watching John....he approaches Bucky, baby talk working...but, instead of what I told him to do, he covers Bucky's head with the towel, and I was pretty sure it looked like he was going to wrestle him to the ground. After, it was funny...at the time, I thought, jebus christo, were you trained by the CIA?
> 
> Cats can't sweat, so being a lil wet is important when it is hot. And, that is my rambling about Kitty Cooling 101.
> 
> Oh....and...sandwich bags filled halfway with water...freeze...let it melt a lil, so there is a nice sloshy mixture...hold by top...glide it over kitty. There..NOW I am done!




You are a good pet owner. I wish I had the energy to treat her like a princess 24/7.  Fortunately I live in a basement apartment and it's a lot cooler down here. No cat panting. 

Thanks for all the advice though, if we get another heat wave i'll definitely be using some of your suggestions!


----------



## Surlysomething

Your Plump Princess said:


> She is his Heroin.
> He being the addict he is, no matter how badly she tries to disassemble his life right before his very eyes, will let her do it with those skewed.. not even rose-tinted glasses, their more like those freaking things you put over your eyes to to go bed! >;O
> 
> "Oh Lyk I Hate you and Ima get you back by lyin' and falsely accusing you of rape to ruin your life. "
> 
> "O bby O bby I love you"
> 
> 
> Seriously, WHAT THE HELL.
> 
> 
> ....What Annoys me most, is because everyone chose to be on 'his' side during her whole 'IMA PRES CHARGEZ ON U' crapola. I just know that if she does indeed manage to play him and string him along some more like the soul-less will-less abused man he is, and he falls for it... she will make him choose between me or her.. and I already know the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...Why, Oh Why, Can't a tiger get loose in HER Neighborhood? *Indeffinate Facepalm*



Who are you talking to?


----------



## Rowan

Surlysomething said:


> Who are you talking to?



random venting i think ?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Random Venting to Avoid Hysterical Crying Offline.
Sorry? It's just getting to be so much more than I can handle.


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. Sorry, it was so strangely random I had to ask.


----------



## Sugar

Your Plump Princess said:


> Random Venting to Avoid Hysterical Crying Offline.
> Sorry? It's just getting to be so much more than I can handle.



You have nothing to explain or be sorry about. It's a vent thread.


----------



## Gingembre

1) Unpaid overtime is annoying me. I don't particularly like my job at the best of times and the fact that today I stayed until 7pm and, because i need to leave on time, will be starting work at 8am for the rest of this week is not making me love it more. 

2) I am getting VERY annoyed that I have been failing to get a doctors appointment for 2 weeks now, thanks to the ridiculous system enforced by my doctor's surgery (most in the UK have these silly rules now i think)...i ring today and all appointments for the WEEk have gone with my doctor. Can i make one for next week then? No...they don't become available until friday morning - except i already sodding know I won't be able to get through coz the world and his son will be trying to get through on friday. ARGHHH!


----------



## Crystal

According to the weatherman, it rained 80% of the days between May 15 and August 3rd, in East Tennessee.

And, to stay consistent, it has rained every day here since last Wednesday.

Today is no different. 

View attachment 002.JPG


----------



## goofy girl

mosquito bites


----------



## Jon Blaze

I got kicked off of my flight to return from my vacation because my seat (15D) broke before I boarded, and maintenance couldn't fix it in time. The kicker is that the seat of a flight attendant also broke, so they took someone from first class to go to my broken seat (That I never even got near), and the flight attendant took the first class seat.

So I'm stuck in Washington DC until tomorrow, and I have to spend more money because my flight is too early for me to get a free ride to the airport, and my friend can't pick me up from the aeropuerto in OKC, so that's even more money I have to spend..


Thank god I took tomorrow off.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A co-worker complained today about a 19 yr old on the phone referring to her as sweetheart. I found that amusing and told her she should have called him something endearing in return- such as pooh bear. 

Another co-worker just caught the ending of the convo and wanted to know what we were talking about- so I called her pooh bear because she would get annoyed but try to pretend that she isn't.......so I had to do it. :blush:

Well, she decided to throw a marker at me- that hit me at the edge of my left eyebrow.

I am annoyed, that in my surprise over getting banged near my eye, that I didn't think quickly enough to cover my eye, fall out of my chair onto the floor and pretend to sob loudly while screaming about workmen's comp......would have served her right  

Well....at least I had a good laugh imagining the scenario :happy:


----------



## snuggletiger

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> A co-worker complained today about a 19 yr old on the phone referring to her as sweetheart. I found that amusing and told her she should have called him something endearing in return- such as pooh bear.
> 
> Another co-worker just caught the ending of the convo and wanted to know what we were talking about- so I called her pooh bear because she would get annoyed but try to pretend that she isn't.......so I had to do it. :blush:
> 
> Well, she decided to throw a marker at me- that hit me at the edge of my left eyebrow.
> 
> I am annoyed, that in my surprise over getting banged near my eye, that I didn't think quickly enough to cover my eye, fall out of my chair onto the floor and pretend to sob loudly while screaming about workmen's comp......would have served her right
> 
> Well....at least I had a good laugh imagining the scenario :happy:



You could have gone ot work the next day with an eye patch, a neck brace and a wheelchair and whammo instant claim and bennies.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

snuggletiger said:


> You could have gone ot work the next day with an eye patch, a neck brace and a wheelchair and whammo instant claim and bennies.



Yeah, she is one of the openers- I thought about calling her on my cell on my way to work tomorrow to tell her that my eye is swollen shut so I won't be in.....

I also joked about the eye patch with another co-worker


----------



## BarbBBW

the little girl next door, is catching baby new born lizards, and keeping them as pets. UGH. I told her baby lizards have parents to and need to be free, she doesnt listen


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

BarbBBW said:


> the little girl next door, is catching baby new born lizards, and keeping them as pets. UGH. I told her baby lizards have parents to and need to be free, she doesnt listen



When I was a kid we used to go up the country. Every time it would rain salamanders would come out and we used to go around and catch them. One time one of the ones we kept died and I buried it. Another time we left them outside in a pail and the raccoons ate them!  Once I snuck one home with me when we left and didn't tell my parents until we were home. I don't remember what happened to that one but I'm sure he died, poor thing. The silly things you do as a child!


----------



## BarbBBW

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> When I was a kid we used to go up the country. Every time it would rain salamanders would come out and we used to go around and catch them. One time one of the ones we kept died and I buried it. Another time we left them outside in a pail and the raccoons ate them!  Once I snuck one home with me when we left and didn't tell my parents until we were home. I don't remember what happened to that one but I'm sure he died, poor thing. The silly things you do as a child!



i know , i should be more relaxed about it. Just it was soo tiny. I felt bad


----------



## Spanky

BarbBBW said:


> i know , i should be more relaxed about it. Just it was soo tiny. I felt bad



Once the young have had lizard milk for a few days and the antibodies have been transferred, they can go free to mingle in the cruel cold-blooded world. 

Ever taste lizard milk??


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

BarbBBW said:


> i know , i should be more relaxed about it. Just it was soo tiny. I felt bad



I would probably feel bad too, poor little baby lizard. But when I was a kid and thinking like a kid things were different. Do you think I would pick up a salamander now? Hell no! I'd probably be saying "Ewww, ewww, get it away from me!" lol


----------



## BarbBBW

Spanky said:


> Once the young have had lizard milk for a few days and the antibodies have been transferred, they can go free to mingle in the cruel cold-blooded world.
> 
> Ever taste lizard milk??


no i can not say I have , smart ass



JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I would probably feel bad too, poor little baby lizard. But when I was a kid and thinking like a kid things were different. Do you think I would pick up a salamander now? Hell no! I'd probably be saying "Ewww, ewww, get it away from me!" lol



yes she wanted to come in my house with it, although i loved it i didnt want int in my house LOL it was literally like 1 1/2 inches big if that. lol


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Did they compensate you for the denied boarding? If not check into it, there are laws about that... 




Jon Blaze said:


> I got kicked off of my flight to return from my vacation because my seat (15D) broke before I boarded, and maintenance couldn't fix it in time. The kicker is that the seat of a flight attendant also broke, so they took someone from first class to go to my broken seat (That I never even got near), and the flight attendant took the first class seat.
> 
> So I'm stuck in Washington DC until tomorrow, and I have to spend more money because my flight is too early for me to get a free ride to the airport, and my friend can't pick me up from the aeropuerto in OKC, so that's even more money I have to spend..
> 
> 
> Thank god I took tomorrow off.


----------



## Mathias

I just got an Iphone and it's annoying to text and enter info.


----------



## Haunted

Mathias said:


> I just got an Iphone and it's annoying to text and enter info.



i dont have an Iphone but i Have an Ipod Touch and i can tell you that you will eventually get used to it


----------



## Tanuki

I am in a awful lot of pain and its bugging the hell out of me


----------



## Your Plump Princess

This Heat and Humidity is KILLER. 
And to top it all off, My area isn't even seeing decent storms. [Damaging winds, Hail, Torrential Downpours, Ect. ]

Today got up to 83, with dew points of 74. (Our Windows are currently all fogged up, due to us having nice central air.)

Tomorrow, it's going to be 92 with dewpoints of 77 

It's supposed to feel like over 100*F 
WTF, WISCONSIN.
SRSLY, WTF.


----------



## Gspoon

My own hunger, and the fact I need to shower and trim me nails >(


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

i have a low beam headlight out...still trying to figure out how to change it...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

bobbleheaddoll said:


> i have a low beam headlight out...still trying to figure out how to change it...



Lol, I was impressed that you had the light in your hand though!!!


----------



## thejuicyone

This intense heartburn.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

my old buick was easier...you could undo the support ring, pull out the plug, swap the bulb and re-install...

i was looking at the light fixture before steely was kind enough to escort me back to the highway...this one has a screw in support bracket...so now i just have to figure out if i have to go under and up or take the whole lens out...ug.

i think i still have the book in the glove box...i will work on it tomorrow.


----------



## IndyGal

I'm annoyed with my smelly house - my dad was a house guest and now there is a definite funk lingering. Ugh!!


----------



## Sugar

I feel like a fuddy duddy lately.


----------



## swamptoad

Lucky said:


> I feel like a fuddy duddy lately.




what the heck is a fuddy duddy anyhow?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

swamptoad said:


> what the heck is a fuddy duddy anyhow?


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

swamptoad said:


> what the heck is a fuddy duddy anyhow?



Sounds like the name of a candy bar to me. :eat2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

swamptoad said:


> what the heck is a fuddy duddy anyhow?


*Fuddy Duddy: A conservative dull in attitude or appearance, old-fashioned, persnickety or ineffective person. We all know folks who fit that description regardless of age.*



Green Eyed Fairy said:


>


 S*CORE! Fuddy Duddy Rep sent!*


----------



## goofy girl

Living across the street from a bar


----------



## Sugar

Re-thought my post. People are going to be how they are regardless of my feelings.


----------



## thejuicyone

everyone in my life. :|


----------



## Tanuki

I think my iPhone is broke x.x!


----------



## Deven

I belong to another forum that I religiously post on, and one of the "unofficial" mods has been making personal attacks on me, because he doesn't like me, and hasn't since the airport incident (I was supposed to drop him off at the airport, and something came up and I didn't get to.) I'm honestly sick of him taking constant pot shots out me, and because he's one of the team, no one does anything about it. I've messaged other mods to intervene, and the most they do is lock the thread and that *should* be that, but it's not. It never is. It's almost constant, to the point where I don't want to post on that forum.

Grrr.


----------



## Surlysomething

low self esteem day


----------



## Crystal

My mother.

The end.


----------



## Rowan

Im reallllly tired and dragging ass and would rather be home sleeping right now!


----------



## Blackjack

I'm getting a little tired of hearing LOLcat speak in conversation.

"But I no haz..." or "I can haz..." are things that I'm hearing far too often.


----------



## PeriodicLurker

Rebel posturing is annoying me.

Like, consider the fact that the picture in "TheJuicyOne's" signature is so true:





How a girl elects to groom herself is, obviously, her decision and preference. That's her life. But can "shaved" women please knock off this totally delusional act that shaving their pubic hair somehow makes them wild and kinky? Look, when every other woman is doing that exact same thing, it doesn't make you a wild child, it makes you a lemming.

Similarly non-rebellious acts of rebellion from the female half of the species include tramp stamps, FMB's, and tongue piercings. Again, if a girl or her boyfriend likes these things, good for them. But they are not the least bit provocative anymore, they're totally passe`, so please stop fronting as some rebel.

Men are just a bad with the fake acts of badass-ness, including guzzling beer and then saying, "I had a few, ahem, _adult beverages_", as if Budweiser is so taboo. Dudes, guzzling alcohol does _not _make you a rebel, okay? Neither does going to a strip club, making fun of Tom Cruise and Britney Spears, or watching sports for five hours a day. I know that _The Hangover_ and all those Judd Apatow movies say that this stuff is cool, but it's not. Being a drunken fool is stupid. And so are you. So stop acting like a tough guy.


----------



## Rowan

bitter much? lol


----------



## mossystate

I am a rebel, because I do not remove all my pubic hair...I have no tattoos...I do not guzzle beer...nothing on me is pierced.  I am ......the future.


Lucky is now coming in to tell me to not comment on someones gripe...eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek



My annoyance? I received a jury summons. Blah.


----------



## Miss Vickie

I have speech therapy today and I have a sore throat. This should be fun.

Oh. Plus, it seems that H1N1 (aka swine flu) is going through our unit. So what do my lovely co-workers decide to do? Come to work sick anyway-- complete with hacking and coughing, body aches and tummy troubles. Gee, thanks. No, really. THANKS!


----------



## luscious_lulu

People who come into work when they are sick. Because of them I am sick now and have to take a sick day.


----------



## Rowan

so the other day my mom let my brother (the drug addict one) borrow her car and use her debit card to get some money (after saying she'd never let him use it again because he always gets out more money than she says he can). Well...he uses her card and takes more than she has in the bank. This pisses me off because I am the one who takes care of all of her finances because she wont do it herself and I told him that if he's going to be borrowing money from her that he needs to come to me first to see if she even has that much available. So, she's going to end up overdrafting her account again, when her last paycheck the same flipping thing happened. So, she let him use her car again last night, having him drop her off at work and he was supposed to pick her up this morning. 

Can we all guess what happened? He never showed up to pick her up from work! Anyone surprised? I'm not. So, my dad had to pick her up from work and bring her home. Well...now because he's nowhere to be found with her car, she's going to have to use mine today, dropping me off at work, so that she can go to her dr's appointment. 

Now how much do we want to bet that no one is going to be there to pick me up tonight when i get off work at 6?

*grumbly angry*

Great damn way to start my day


----------



## Rowan

I work for a gas utility and they have one of the most retarded policies in my opinion for doing welcome calls. A lot of customers have no choice and have to go with us because we are the preferred provider, so the fact that we have to call these customers and thank them for using us as a provider is in my opinion really assanine. There are 20 call reps who can be assigned these welcome calls, which are typically 45 calls to do on a spreadsheet per time. I was assigned these on Monday and now again today. Yeah im pissed off, because a. its retarded to do these in the first place, and b. to get assigned to do another 45 fucking calls this week is ridiculous. 

I hate my job sometimes. I can't wait until I finish school.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rowan said:


> I work for a gas utility and they have one of the most retarded policies in my opinion for doing welcome calls. A lot of customers have no choice and have to go with us because we are the preferred provider, so the fact that we have to call these customers and thank them for using us as a provider is in my opinion really assanine. There are 20 call reps who can be assigned these welcome calls, which are typically 45 calls to do on a spreadsheet per time. I was assigned these on Monday and now again today. Yeah im pissed off, because a. its retarded to do these in the first place, and b. to get assigned to do another 45 fucking calls this week is ridiculous.
> 
> I hate my job sometimes. I can't wait until I finish school.



I had a guy call me today at work to complain that someone had left him a message reminder for an appointment at 830 in the morning....he got really confrontational when I tried to explain why someone had called THE NUMBER LEFT FOR US TO CALL TO REMIND THEM OF UPCOMING APPOINTMENTS and said that he didn't want anyone calling his house at 830 am. So I put an alert on his acct to only send him postcards....and a note for the other ladies to NEVER CALL HIS FREAKING HOUSE NO MATTER WHAT THE FUCK THAT ASSCLOWN SAYS 
No skin off my nose if they miss every appointment and get dismissed from the practice for being a dramatic dumbshit


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> I am a rebel, because I do not remove all my pubic hair...I have no tattoos...I do not guzzle beer...nothing on me is pierced.  I am ......the future.
> 
> 
> Lucky is now coming in to tell me to not comment on someones gripe...eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek
> 
> 
> 
> My annoyance? I received a jury summons. Blah.



Nope...I'm coming to give you a razor.


----------



## Mathias

My Iphone bricked on me last night when I updated it. Luckily I have it under warranty.


----------



## DJ_S

My Insomnia! It's been going on for a couple of months now, I'm totally over it! 

I've tried natural remedies, they've worked in the past, not this time tho 

I thought that now that I have a new job, the problem might go away.. It hasn't .

Any one have any ideas or suggestions?


cheers S.
:doh:


----------



## Rowan

Mathias said:


> My Iphone bricked on me last night when I updated it. Luckily I have it under warranty.



I phones have warrantees now? I know i couldnt get any kind of insurance or anything of the like on mine


----------



## Tanuki

First my iPhone broke, now my Webcam broke... pooo...


----------



## Mathias

Rowan said:


> I phones have warrantees now? I know i couldnt get any kind of insurance or anything of the like on mine



You were never offered one? How long ago did you buy yours? I've had mine about three weeks.


----------



## Rowan

Mathias said:


> You were never offered one? How long ago did you buy yours? I've had mine about three weeks.



Ive had my second iphone about 6 months or so now (iphone number one fell to disaster, broke the first one by dropping it in the toilet somehow and not finding it til the toilet had problems, removed by maintenance and broken open to find the phone...ack!)


----------



## qwertyman173

Rowan said:


> Ive had my second iphone about 6 months or so now (iphone number one fell to disaster, broke the first one by dropping it in the toilet somehow and not finding it til the toilet had problems, removed by maintenance and broken open to find the phone...ack!)



That's one for the "funny story" thread on the maintenance man discussion forums. Bad luck though!


----------



## Rowan

qwertyman173 said:


> That's one for the "funny story" thread on the maintenance man discussion forums. Bad luck though!



definitely. I hadnt left home that weekend so knew it had to be somewhere, tried calling it and even moved everything out of my room looking for it. Still have no bloody idea how that happened! The maintenance guy returned the phone to me in a plastic bag (LOL) and he said some guy was trying to get him to sell it to him for $10 bucks but he said no that he was returning it to me. So now i have it in the bag sitting on a shelf...cant bring myself to mess with it lol


----------



## qwertyman173

Rowan said:


> definitely. I hadnt left home that weekend so knew it had to be somewhere, tried calling it and even moved everything out of my room looking for it. Still have no bloody idea how that happened! The maintenance guy returned the phone to me in a plastic bag (LOL) and he said some guy was trying to get him to sell it to him for $10 bucks but he said no that he was returning it to me. So now i have it in the bag sitting on a shelf...cant bring myself to mess with it lol



I wonder if it still works. Actually, the thought of holding it against my face makes me feel all yucky! Even after cleaning it. Best forget that idea.....


----------



## Rowan

qwertyman173 said:


> I wonder if it still works. Actually, the thought of holding it against my face makes me feel all yucky! Even after cleaning it. Best forget that idea.....



I briefly thought about selling it on Ebay, but i cant do that in all good consciousness..and certainly dont want to put that story in the ad!! lol


----------



## Ruffie

On top of the emotional toll having mom in ICU this weekend and stil in the hospital I find these two things annoying.
Firstly the drain we had rooter rooter here to fix is running slow again so need to get them back to clean out again. And the last time they sprayed black gunge all over the walls downstairs and my sink and counter top are ruined from it coming up through the drain and spraying in the kitchen. I somehow have to find the money to replace the sink taps and counter tops.
Secondly last night the shingle company delivered the shingles for the new roof we are having done. The city redid our paving a few years back and fucked it up leaving about an inch of a curb across the street and about a foot of curb on our side. We complained over and over but they never did anything about it. The guy parked the truck and used a lift to get the shingles over our wrought iron fence on the retaining wall and the wood fence inside it. As he proceeded to do so the truck began to tip over smashing the shingles into the retaining wall creating a crack, then as he tried to lift it again smashing into the wrought iron antique fence bending it up, bending a tree down and smashing into the wood fence breaking that. Now have to take tea with the shingle supply company who are from out of town for repairs. Thankfully the truck didn't go over injuring the guy and creating more damage. All I can say is fuck my life !


----------



## sugar and spice

Ruffie said:


> On top of the emotional toll having mom in ICU this weekend and stil in the hospital I find these two things annoying.
> Firstly the drain we had rooter rooter here to fix is running slow again so need to get them back to clean out again. And the last time they sprayed black gunge all over the walls downstairs and my sink and counter top are ruined from it coming up through the drain and spraying in the kitchen. I somehow have to find the money to replace the sink taps and counter tops.
> Secondly last night the shingle company delivered the shingles for the new roof we are having done. The city redid our paving a few years back and fucked it up leaving about an inch of a curb across the street and about a foot of curb on our side. We complained over and over but they never did anything about it. The guy parked the truck and used a lift to get the shingles over our wrought iron fence on the retaining wall and the wood fence inside it. As he proceeded to do so the truck began to tip over smashing the shingles into the retaining wall creating a crack, then as he tried to lift it again smashing into the wrought iron antique fence bending it up, bending a tree down and smashing into the wood fence breaking that. Now have to take tea with the shingle supply company who are from out of town for repairs. Thankfully the truck didn't go over injuring the guy and creating more damage. All I can say is fuck my life !



((((((Ruffie))))))) Damn you are having a bad week, I hope it settles down very soon.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Holey Moley, Ruffie. It never rains but it pours.  I'm sorry to hear about your mom, and the other drama and stress. I hope things settle down soon.

My annoyance? For the third time this year someone has come to work sick, and gotten me sick. And since I never get garden variety colds, but instead, because I have a lung disease, I get bronchitis, guess who's sick again? Yep. Me. And no doubt I'll catch a ration -- again -- from my sweet co-workers who were so very "brave" and "dedicated" to come to work sick.

Ugh.


----------



## mossystate

My back...I want a transplant, or a knife to do home surgery.

also

Things that are hidden away, and seem like an afterthought...well, go fuck yourself. Thanks.

yeah, that was two


----------



## Mathias

Having to deal with At&t customer service. :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

DJ_S said:


> My Insomnia! It's been going on for a couple of months now, I'm totally over it!
> 
> I've tried natural remedies, they've worked in the past, not this time tho
> 
> I thought that now that I have a new job, the problem might go away.. It hasn't .
> 
> Any one have any ideas or suggestions?
> 
> 
> cheers S.
> :doh:




That sucks and i've been there so I totally get it.

Trazadone. Works like a charm for me.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Surlysomething said:


> Trazadone. Works like a charm for me.



Love that stuff. It works far better for me than Ambien, without the crazy side effects like memory loss and medicine head. It's truly great stuff!

My annoyance continues:

Apparently I have both strep throat and bronchitis. Niiiiiiice.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

I've got 4 mosquito bites in the same area on my leg. Itchy city!


----------



## luscious_lulu

It's 6:30pm and I'm exhausted. WTF is up with that?


----------



## Surlysomething

Miss Vickie said:


> Love that stuff. It works far better for me than Ambien, without the crazy side effects like memory loss and medicine head. It's truly great stuff!




I fortunately don't have to use it often. Mainly to get back on track if my sleep pattern has been bad for awhile.

No side effects or grogginess. LOVE IT.


----------



## JoyJoy

Surlysomething said:


> That sucks and i've been there so I totally get it.
> 
> Trazadone. Works like a charm for me.





Miss Vickie said:


> Love that stuff. It works far better for me than Ambien, without the crazy side effects like memory loss and medicine head. It's truly great stuff!
> 
> My annoyance continues:
> 
> Apparently I have both strep throat and bronchitis. Niiiiiiice.



Does Trazadone help with sleep quality? My son actually sleeps TOO much because he never sleeps well, so he's always very tired. He tried melatonin, but that made him groggy all day. Valerian was something else he has been considering.


----------



## steely

JoyJoy said:


> Does Trazadone help with sleep quality? My son actually sleeps TOO much because he never sleeps well, so he's always very tired. He tried melatonin, but that made him groggy all day. Valerian was something else he has been considering.



I use valerian for my nerves sometimes. If I get really worked up, they calm me right down. They don't make me sleepy though, just calm.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Joy, I like Trazadone because it gives me good, sweet sleep without feeling hung over. It's actually an old school anti-depressant that they give in high doses as such because it's VERY sedating. But it makes a great sleep aid at low (25-50 mg) dosages. The first time I tried it was when I was taking Zoloft and had awful insomnia. Now I just take it when I need to sleep but can't -- such as when I worked nights. It works great, without the memory loss that I'd get from Ambien.


----------



## Surlysomething

JoyJoy said:


> Does Trazadone help with sleep quality? My son actually sleeps TOO much because he never sleeps well, so he's always very tired. He tried melatonin, but that made him groggy all day. Valerian was something else he has been considering.




I use it to *keep* me asleep so I get back on track. I'm with your son on that one, staying asleep is my main problem. 

When I take it and fall asleep, I sleep like the dead but don't have a hard time waking up in the morning and I feel good all day. To me it's how sleep should be.


----------



## Surlysomething

Miss Vickie said:


> Joy, I like Trazadone because it gives me good, sweet sleep without feeling hung over.




Exactly! I think it saved my life at one time.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Yup it's good stuff. And like you guys, I don't have trouble falling asleep. I have trouble staying asleep. I'm usually good for a couple of hours and then I wake up and toss and turn. Melatonin and valerian didn't work so we tried Trazadone. It worked like a charm and even when I use it on a regular basis I don't seem to build up a tolerance to it like I do with Ambien.

My annoyance? I have both strep throat AND bronchitis. Ow. OwowowowowowowowOW.

The coughing really hurts my throat, which hurts plenty from the strep without adding a nasty cough onto it. I got some kick ass cough medicine but it knocks me flat out (phenergan and codeine will do that to ya...) So now I'm off work for a few days which will no doubt make me unpopular with my co-workers.


----------



## JoyJoy

Miss Vickie said:


> Yup it's good stuff. And like you guys, I don't have trouble falling asleep. I have trouble staying asleep. I'm usually good for a couple of hours and then I wake up and toss and turn. Melatonin and valerian didn't work so we tried Trazadone. It worked like a charm and even when I use it on a regular basis I don't seem to build up a tolerance to it like I do with Ambien.
> 
> My annoyance? I have both strep throat AND bronchitis. Ow. OwowowowowowowowOW.
> 
> The coughing really hurts my throat, which hurts plenty from the strep without adding a nasty cough onto it. I got some kick ass cough medicine but it knocks me flat out (phenergan and codeine will do that to ya...) So now I'm off work for a few days which will no doubt make me unpopular with my co-workers.


Zack's problem isn't that he can't get to or stay asleep, just that he can sleep for 8 hours (or more on his days off) and wake up still feeling exhausted. He's been that way for years. He also struggles with depression at times, so it sounds like Trazadone might me helpful to him. Thanks, Ladies!


----------



## Surlysomething

JoyJoy said:


> Zack's problem isn't that he can't get to or stay asleep, just that he can sleep for 8 hours (or more on his days off) and wake up still feeling exhausted. He's been that way for years. He also struggles with depression at times, so it sounds like Trazadone might me helpful to him. Thanks, Ladies!




Totally non-addictive. I hope he gives it a try.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Joy has he been worked up for sleep apnea? Waking up after sleep still exhausted is one of the signs, and it can affect people of all ages. I assume he's been checked for anemia, thyroid, nutritional deficiencies, etc etc etc? And yes, depression can cause that, too.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

I could sleep for hours riding on the unpadded bench seat of a dump truck with a misaligned front end as it drove through a cutlery factory, firing Roman Candles from the bed. It's not that I'm hard of hearing, just a deep sleeper.

However, crickets and high pitched frequencies (I had a hearing test last month and apparently I'm just 1 order of magnitude lower than Jaimie Summers  - the doc said the acuity was the highest he's ever personally measured) can wake me from a sound sleep. I think it just reverberates through my tympanum, through the inner ear and right down to my butt cheeks, causing them to clench in pain. Usually they say sensitivity to high frequencies is the first to go as you age into your 20s, so I guess I'm still biologically a wee man.


----------



## Ruffie

Ruffie said:


> On top of the emotional toll having mom in ICU this weekend and stil in the hospital I find these two things annoying.
> Firstly the drain we had rooter rooter here to fix is running slow again so need to get them back to clean out again. And the last time they sprayed black gunge all over the walls downstairs and my sink and counter top are ruined from it coming up through the drain and spraying in the kitchen. I somehow have to find the money to replace the sink taps and counter tops.
> Secondly last night the shingle company delivered the shingles for the new roof we are having done. The city redid our paving a few years back and fucked it up leaving about an inch of a curb across the street and about a foot of curb on our side. We complained over and over but they never did anything about it. The guy parked the truck and used a lift to get the shingles over our wrought iron fence on the retaining wall and the wood fence inside it. As he proceeded to do so the truck began to tip over smashing the shingles into the retaining wall creating a crack, then as he tried to lift it again smashing into the wrought iron antique fence bending it up, bending a tree down and smashing into the wood fence breaking that. Now have to take tea with the shingle supply company who are from out of town for repairs. Thankfully the truck didn't go over injuring the guy and creating more damage. All I can say is fuck my life !



Not only this stuff but the rest of my week has been on the same course. The freezer died with about 150.00 worth of food in it and I have to find money for a new freezer now. And our truck got broken into last night and the speakers ripped out of the doors. Me thinks I should stay home under the covers!!!


----------



## Mathias

Ruffie said:


> Not only this stuff but the rest of my week has been on the same course. The freezer died with about 150.00 worth of food in it and I have to find money for a new freezer now. And our truck got broken into last night and the speakers ripped out of the doors. Me thinks I should stay home under the covers!!!



Oh, Ruffie!  I'm so sorry!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Miss Vickie said:


> Joy has he been worked up for sleep apnea? Waking up after sleep still exhausted is one of the signs, and it can affect people of all ages. I assume he's been checked for anemia, thyroid, nutritional deficiencies, etc etc etc? And yes, depression can cause that, too.


Exactly what I was thinking, Vickie. Classic apnea.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Ruffie said:


> Not only this stuff but the rest of my week has been on the same course. The freezer died with about 150.00 worth of food in it and I have to find money for a new freezer now. And our truck got broken into last night and the speakers ripped out of the doors. Me thinks I should stay home under the covers!!!



Oh crap! That's awful, Ruffie! It never rains but it pours!


----------



## Mathias

People who start arguments in the comments section on youtube. Watch the video FFS!


----------



## MissToodles

I drank iced coffee at 4 pm I very rarely drink caffeine and am still wired all these hours later. I need my sleep!


----------



## Mathias

I lost my phone last night and tore my room apart trying to find it, only to find out that it was in my pants pocket hanging on the towel rack in my bathroom. :doh:


----------



## Rowan

Mathias said:


> I lost my phone last night and tore my room apart trying to find it, only to find out that it was in my pants pocket hanging on the towel rack in my bathroom. :doh:




LOL....sorry but that's funny


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Mathias said:


> I lost my phone last night and tore my room apart trying to find it, only to find out that it was in my pants pocket hanging on the towel rack in my bathroom. :doh:





Rowan said:


> LOL....sorry but that's funny



I'm sorry too Mathias, but we've all been there and I'm with Rowan on this one...


----------



## Mathias

OneWickedAngel said:


> I'm sorry too Mathias, but we've all been there and I'm with Rowan on this one...



You don't need to apologize. I'm laughing now too! :bow:


----------



## Sugar

People who get meanings of songs wrong. Born in The USA isn't about being patriotic and Tattoo isn't a love song...it's about breaking up with someone FFS. :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lucky said:


> People who get meanings of songs wrong. Born in The USA isn't about being patriotic and Tattoo isn't a love song...it's about breaking up with someone FFS. :doh:



Every Breath You Take isn't a beautiful love song either....it's about a jealous, smothering obsession.


----------



## Sugar

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Every Breath You Take isn't a beautiful love song either....it's about a jealous, smothering obsession.



Exactly. Pod people! GRRRRRRR 

I feel better.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lucky said:


> Exactly. Pod people! GRRRRRRR
> 
> I feel better.




I think of it more as....PEOPLE DON'T LISTEN! or..........simply just hear what they want to hear. *shrugs*


----------



## mossystate

Gee...why do you two hate your country SO much?!? And, love songs are nice...sheesh.

Now, excuse me, while I kiss this guy.


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> Gee...why do you two hate your country SO much?!? And, love songs are nice...sheesh.
> 
> Now, excuse me, while I kiss this guy.



Bucky is not a "guy" he is a cat & as soon as you hit your next birthday I'm shipping you off on an iceberg. :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Bucky is a big pussy..........






That felt so good to say..........I just crack myself up sometimes.....


----------



## Sugar

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Bucky is a big pussy..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That felt so good to say..........I just crack myself up sometimes.....




Wait...Plumpy goes that way?! YES!


----------



## Rowan

apparently there is some bitch on facebook using my pic on her profile...dont know if she's too fucking ugly to use her own or what, but this kind of thing just pisses me off so much...*grumbles*


----------



## mossystate

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Bucky is a big pussy..........





Lucky said:


> Wait...Plumpy goes that way?! YES!





Sure....laugh at my kitty. But, let me show you something.......




View attachment 68972





That's The Bucky, after being baked for 90 minutes, at 425 degrees. I think he can take the both of you twerps.


----------



## Haunted

mossystate said:


> Sure....laugh at my kitty. But, let me show you something.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 68972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's The Bucky, after being baked for 90 minutes, at 425 degrees. I think he can take the both of you twerps.



Damn Bucky is almost as Bad ass as Mossy !!!!


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> Sure....laugh at my kitty. But, let me show you something.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 68972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's The Bucky, after being baked for 90 minutes, at 425 degrees. I think he can take the both of you twerps.



Note to self: Do not eat any more treats from Plumpy's house as she lets the cat piss on them first.


----------



## mossystate

Lucky said:


> Note to self: Do not eat any more treats from Plumpy's house as she lets the cat piss on them first.



LOL

The cookies I made you did NOT even seeeeeeeee that cookie sheet.




* goes to have a chuckle with mah kittah *


----------



## Suze

Arrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

mossystate said:


> Sure....laugh at my kitty. But, let me show you something.......
> 
> View attachment 68972
> 
> 
> That's The Bucky, after being baked for 90 minutes, at 425 degrees. I think he can take the both of you twerps.








I luuurves me some Mossy and Baked Bucky!!


----------



## Loveface

I really get twitched when living in a townhouse community- people take for granted that their neighbors sleep on the same schedule as they do and they also share the same musical interests as they do- and like it played full tilt at 2am in the morning... I mean doesn't everybody?????

You would hope that people get the idea that when you all live attached at the hip that maybe just maybe your neighbors don't appreciate you playing thrash metal music blaring from the open garage door where you are entertaining your fellow motorcycle enthusiasts - oh and showing them how the throttle works on your latest new toy and revving it incessantly 

Lucky me these thoughtful and caring peeps moved in right across from me


----------



## Ruffie

Loveface said:


> I really get twitched when living in a townhouse community- people take for granted that their neighbors sleep on the same schedule as they do and they also share the same musical interests as they do- and like it played full tilt at 2am in the morning... I mean doesn't everybody?????
> 
> You would hope that people get the idea that when you all live attached at the hip that maybe just maybe your neighbors don't appreciate you playing thrash metal music blaring from the open garage door where you are entertaining your fellow motorcycle enthusiasts - oh and showing them how the throttle works on your latest new toy and revving it incessantly
> 
> Lucky me these thoughtful and caring peeps moved in right across from me


I had the same thing last night at a house down the street partying outside yelling and hollering and having a good ole time. There are people out there who just don't care if they disturb others! Assholes!


----------



## Rowan

I had the same last night...i ended up calling the sheriff's office, but couldnt stand waiting because they were so loud and here i am trying to sleep at 3 am. So i went downstairs and knocked on the door and a woman answers and doesnt speak much english of course and after getting through to her it was too loud she knocked on her sons door there by the front door and i asked him if he could turn it down because i am right above him and it woke me up. I hate neighbors. I cant wait until my mom moves into a house and i'll get some peace and quiet while i stay with her.


----------



## SMA413

My best friend Richard hates my boyfriend George. 

My boyfriend George can't stand my best friend Nicole and is super jealous of the time I spend with Richard. George is convinced that Richard is in love with me. 

It causes way too much tension.


----------



## Sugar

I'm totally annoyed with mentally unstable people. :doh:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Lucky said:


> I'm totally annoyed with mentally unstable people. :doh:


Which ones in particular are you on about this time?


----------



## Sugar

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Which ones in particular are you on about this time?



Well you and Jay-Z of course.


----------



## snuggletiger

YoooooHooo the 22 foot ceiling that I still have to cut in with my paint brush. You're too tall and I can't reach  *giant GRRRRR face*


----------



## mszwebs

Lucky said:


> Well you and Jay-Z of course.



Awww. MEEEEEEE???

Sad Panda.


----------



## Sugar

mszwebs said:


> Awww. MEEEEEEE???
> 
> Sad Panda.



I knew you and Ginny were Siamese Twins! I just knew it!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

lmao.

<3. Both of you.


----------



## JoyJoy

Got a spiffy new cubicle installed at work a few weeks ago with a fancy sliding door. "Door" being the important word. Apparently no one views it as an actual door, however, since, even when it's closed, people just slide it open and pop right in without a word. I find it rude, just like walking into any other room with a closed door without knocking first AND waiting for a response. Apparently I'm alone in this feeling.


----------



## Crystal

After today, I spent $879 on books this semester.

This is absolutely insane. That is more than my previous four semesters combined. No one has this kind of money. The University of Tennessee cares nothing about its students and only about how much profit they can make off of each and every one of them.

*is currently as broke as she's been in a very long time*


----------



## Rowan

CrystalUT11 said:


> After today, I spent $879 on books this semester.
> 
> This is absolutely insane. That is more than my previous four semesters combined. No one has this kind of money. The University of Tennessee cares nothing about its students and only about how much profit they can make off of each and every one of them.
> 
> *is currently as broke as she's been in a very long time*



damn...get books crusted in gold? lol My first semester when i had books for all 3 classes it cost me 500, this semester thankfully only 300


----------



## Paquito

CrystalUT11 said:


> The University of Tennessee cares nothing about its students and only about how much profit they can make off of each and every one of them.
> 
> *is currently as broke as she's been in a very long time*



Having the same problem in my school. Instead of requiring books that can be purchased on Amazon or for discounts elsewhere, my school only allows "Special Edition" books from the school itself. The only difference in most of these books is an online code and maybe an extra paragraph or two.

Yay paying full price.


----------



## SparklingBBW

JoyJoy said:


> Got a spiffy new cubicle installed at work a few weeks ago with a fancy sliding door. "Door" being the important word. Apparently no one views it as an actual door, however, since, even when it's closed, people just slide it open and pop right in without a word. I find it rude, just like walking into any other room with a closed door without knocking first AND waiting for a response. Apparently I'm alone in this feeling.




You're not alone Joy. Les Nesman knows your pain only too well!  Congrats on the new office tho'. Perhaps a please knock sign would help?


----------



## snuggletiger

free2beme04 said:


> Having the same problem in my school. Instead of requiring books that can be purchased on Amazon or for discounts elsewhere, my school only allows "Special Edition" books from the school itself. The only difference in most of these books is an online code and maybe an extra paragraph or two.
> 
> Yay paying full price.



and someday when you sell the books back you'll get 2 pennies for every dollar you spent because the professor decided to use a next book for the class. Ah the racket of academia.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

I have yet to pay for my books, as I haven't had the funds to take care of it quite yet... Being in all history classes isn't much fun when all the classes require a textbook AND primary/secondary source readings. Not looking forward to that hurdle...

Of a more immediate annoyance... I have to be at work in less than 3 hours, and though I took a small nap earlier, I'm really not in a mood to sleep right now... but if I don't, I'm probably going to be slow as all hell at work. And then I only have an hour between work and my first class. What's sad is I was all prepared to be in bed early tonight... but there are times I'm too accomidating, and tonight was more so than normal. Now I'm feeling shitty on an emotional level, and when I feel shitty, I fight sleep instead of accepting how tired I am. :doh:


----------



## JoyJoy

SparklingBBW said:


> You're not alone Joy. Les Nesman knows your pain only too well!  Congrats on the new office tho'. Perhaps a please knock sign would help?


Haha...I'd totally forgotten about poor Les - thanks to you and my rep-giver for reminding me.  I've been thinking about putting out a sign...I need to mull it over a bit.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

JoyJoy said:


> Got a spiffy new cubicle installed at work a few weeks ago with a fancy sliding door. "Door" being the important word. Apparently no one views it as an actual door, however, since, even when it's closed, people just slide it open and pop right in without a word. I find it rude, just like walking into any other room with a closed door without knocking first AND waiting for a response. Apparently I'm alone in this feeling.



I remember when I had an office and it was where I always sat to eat lunch. Every day, invariably someone would knock at lunch hour, walk in to see me with a full mouth and go 'are you eating'? At one point I put up a sign that said "My door is always open unless it's closed." _Caveat intrudere._


----------



## Chef

JoyJoy said:


> Haha...I'd totally forgotten about poor Les - thanks to you and my rep-giver for reminding me.  I've been thinking about putting out a sign...I need to mull it over a bit.


----------



## Suze

my stomach hurts from eating too much 'lovehearts' :/


----------



## Crystal

Rowan said:


> damn...get books crusted in gold? lol My first semester when i had books for all 3 classes it cost me 500, this semester thankfully only 300



I have 6 classes this semester, that's my problem. Ugh!



free2beme04 said:


> Having the same problem in my school. Instead of requiring books that can be purchased on Amazon or for discounts elsewhere, my school only allows "Special Edition" books from the school itself. The only difference in most of these books is an online code and maybe an extra paragraph or two.
> 
> Yay paying full price.



I hate when they do that. UT does the same thing pretty often. The professors use the excuse, "We arrange the books chapters in a special way so that it will supplement our teaching in the most effective way" or some bullshit. That's why I try to go to used book stores on campus when I get those. They tend to have them since the students from the previous semester have sold them back. Then again, its always fantastic when the professor decides to change books again.


----------



## Rowan

a bit of a back story here...

July 18- Company has a picnic I didnt attend due to having had my wls revision.

Sometime between August 10-14- I return back to work and didn't have a lunch one day and happened to see leftover frozen hamburger patties in the freezer from the picnic, which i know they cook down to nothing, and they were not marked as do not eat or any such thing, so thought I would have one, not thinking it was a big deal.

Cut to today- I got called into my supervisor's office and there was another supervisor in there and I sit down and close the door and they start out by saying that they are going to be having a potluck for Sept. 11, and I said "oh cool", thinking they had called me in there to get me to assist, as I have volunteered for a ton of stuff helping the company in the past. Well then they say that there were some hamburgers in the freezer in the kitchen and wanted to know if i'd had any. I said that I had had one the first week I was back due to having no lunch that day and didnt think it would be an issue since they'd been in there over a month. So, to this I'm told that there were 14 burgers missing and they had heard in the rumor mill that I had eaten a hamburger. To this I respond that yes, I ate a hamburger and did not hide it because i did not think it would be a big issue. I said, no problem, i can give $5 or whatever for the ONE hamburger patty that I ate that cooks down to be almost nothing. They said they'd figure it out and i was dismissed. Now think about it...I just got wls and to have eaten 14 patties, i would have had to have one or more patties for lunch every single day of the week since i've been back. Now that would have been beyond obvious.

So, after stewing over it all morning, after my lunch I went in to talk to my supervisor and asked where the hell the 14 came from and she didnt know either. She told me not to worry about it, but of course, I over-think and over-analyze everything...hence my post.


So, to this i would LOVE to say to my bosses....you have got to be fucking kidding me!


----------



## Chef

Rowan said:


> a bit of a back story here...
> 
> July 18- Company has a picnic I didnt attend due to having had my wls revision.
> 
> Sometime between August 10-14- I return back to work and didn't have a lunch one day and happened to see leftover frozen hamburger patties in the freezer from the picnic, which i know they cook down to nothing, and they were not marked as do not eat or any such thing, so thought I would have one, not thinking it was a big deal.
> 
> Cut to today- I got called into my supervisor's office and there was another supervisor in there and I sit down and close the door and they start out by saying that they are going to be having a potluck for Sept. 11, and I said "oh cool", thinking they had called me in there to get me to assist, as I have volunteered for a ton of stuff helping the company in the past. Well then they say that there were some hamburgers in the freezer in the kitchen and wanted to know if i'd had any. I said that I had had one the first week I was back due to having no lunch that day and didnt think it would be an issue since they'd been in there over a month. So, to this I'm told that there were 14 burgers missing and they had heard in the rumor mill that I had eaten a hamburger. To this I respond that yes, I ate a hamburger and did not hide it because i did not think it would be a big issue. I said, no problem, i can give $5 or whatever for the *ONE hamburger patty that I ate that cooks down to be almost nothing*. They said they'd figure it out and i was dismissed. Now think about it...I just got wls and to have eaten 14 patties, i would have had to have one or more patties for lunch every single day of the week since i've been back. Now that would have been beyond obvious.
> 
> So, after stewing over it all morning, after my lunch I went in to talk to my supervisor and asked where the hell the 14 came from and she didnt know either. She told me not to worry about it, but of course, I over-think and over-analyze everything...hence my post.
> 
> So, to this i would LOVE to say to my bosses....you have got to be fucking kidding me!



I think you ought to go put 1 charcoal briquette in the freezer. For spite. If it were me, I'd put 14 in there for good measure.


----------



## Paquito

So Microsoft sent out an update to HP and Dell computers that makes them unable to start. Including mine.

So I took the laptop to the Geek Squad, which has apparently had about 50 people already come in with the same exact problem. Hell, the lady next to me was having the same problem. So in order to fix the computer, I had to reset it to factory settings. All documents, applications, pictures, lost. Gone. Nonrecoverable.

Thanks Microsoft.


----------



## Rowan

Chef said:


> I think you ought to go put 1 charcoal briquette in the freezer. For spite. If it were me, I'd put 14 in there for good measure.



well i eventually went back to my boss and asked her how they came up with the number 14. Did they count before during and after the picnic? Somehow I doubt it. She said that she has no idea where the other supervisor got that number either and she personally didnt think that i had much to do with the 14 being gone.

Then in the afternoon they sent out an email about this potluck that is going to happen and told people to respond with if they wanted a hamburger or a hot dog so they could have an exact count...and i point out that no matter how hard they try, they will never have an exact count because there will ALWAYS be people who dont participate in potlucks but belly on up to the table.

god i cant wait to get out of customer service after school!!!


----------



## Rowan

why the hell my mother feels the need to talk at the very top of her lungs when shes on the phone is beyond me...

god this has just been a crap day all around!


----------



## Crystal

No money to pay a ginormous hospital bill (no insurance because mom's laid off, and as a full-time student, I'm still on her plan).

Someone hit my car in the parking lot on campus and didn't leave a note. The insurance refuses to pay unless I pay my $500 deductible for the year. 

Did I mention that I spent over $800 in books this semester, more than my previous 4 semesters combined?

...someone kill me already.


----------



## Hathor

I'm mad at my stupid apartment for not turning on the cable for the internet already. They took a copy of my serial numbers. Get going people!!!! 

And on top of all that, I just spent about an hour and a half tonight configuring my router and wondering why I couldn't get anything to go. It dawned on me to look up the specs on the cable modem and I found that the little light is not solid for the "cable activity" which means there is no cable being fed into the modem. Therefore I have no connectivity. 

Now I am back to using someone else's network from somewhere in the building. Sheesh.


----------



## Hathor

I'm also annoyed/angry/frustrated at having been subpoenaed to testify for the prosecutor. I witnessed an accident and stayed to give a statement. Y'know, being a good Samaritan and all considering it made me late for work. Seriously, if I had known that they are having the hearing next Wed in the afternoon (when I normally sleep because I'm on night shift) I never would have stopped to help. 

I wanted to go see the Gardens with my mom on Wednesday and then crash since I'll be working Tues night. And I think I might have to go to the next county which I just moved out of. *sigh* 

I think the next time I see an accident I will pretend I didn't notice and just keep on going.


----------



## Chef

free2beme04 said:


> So Microsoft sent out an update to HP and Dell computers that makes them unable to start. Including mine.
> 
> So I took the laptop to the Geek Squad, which has apparently had about 50 people already come in with the same exact problem. Hell, the lady next to me was having the same problem. So in order to fix the computer, I had to reset it to factory settings. All documents, applications, pictures, lost. Gone. Nonrecoverable.
> 
> Thanks Microsoft.



Holy Crap! Me Three! (at least i was able to reboot using the recovery disk and backup all my stuff to a external drive before resetting to factory settings..) I think its time we burn Microshit to the ground, and dance on their ashes.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Oh god, I'm scared now.  I have a Dell!


----------



## Chef

wait wait.. now I remember.. I was blaming it on windows updates, until I remembered that all my troubles started when I tried to use a new fancy schmancy webcam and it fubar'd and didn't load the right driver.. never had this problem with XP.. I'm using Vista x64.. and I'm leaning towards going Mac FOREVER!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Chef said:


> wait wait.. now I remember.. I was blaming it on windows updates, until I remembered that all my troubles started when I tried to use a new fancy schmancy webcam and it fubar'd and didn't load the right driver.. never had this problem with XP.. I'm using Vista x64.. and* I'm leaning towards going Mac FOREVER!*



I <3 my macbook.


----------



## mossystate

Ok...the series....Hung.

Here is a show about a man who is a part-time prostitute. You would think there would be more male flesh shown than female flesh.

But....nooooooooooo.

While there is not a ton of any flesh shown...it is such a bore and such typical shit. Overall, I like the show......I just want to see HIM....not the hers.

Pooey.:doh:


----------



## Blackjack

mossystate said:


> Ok...the series....Hung.
> 
> Here is a show about a man who is a part-time prostitute. You would think there would be more male flesh shown than female flesh.
> 
> But....nooooooooooo.
> 
> While there is not a ton of any flesh shown...it is such a bore and such typical shit. Overall, I like the show......I just want to see HIM....not the hers.
> 
> Pooey.:doh:



You know, I hear Tom Jane's pretty accomodating if people ask him for nude pics. Write him a letter.


----------



## mossystate

Blackjack said:


> You know, I hear Tom Jane's pretty accomodating if people ask him for nude pics. Write him a letter.



This is not Dims chat.


----------



## protuberance

The fact that the person who thought my Scion was called a "Scallion" is my boss.


----------



## SparklingBBW

WHAT THE EFF HAPPENED TO ZIVA DAVID AND AARON HOTCHNER?????? 

Srsly, the new TV season can't get here soon enough! 

-signed BBFan of NCIS and Criminal Minds

p.s. Where's House when you need him? 

.


----------



## ValentineBBW

SparklingBBW said:


> WHAT THE EFF HAPPENED TO ZIVA DAVID AND AARON HOTCHNER??????
> 
> Srsly, the new TV season can't get here soon enough!
> 
> -signed BBFan of NCIS and Criminal Minds
> 
> p.s. Where's House when you need him?
> 
> .



Want a tidbit of info about Hotch?




I got this from my mother - she belongs to some secret board - i dunno but it makes sense

"I know that Matthew Gray Gubler injured his knee and that Criminal Minds is working that into the show. Please tell me they don't kill off Dr. Reid! The show just wouldn't be the same without him. — Crystal
ADAM: Kill is such a strong word, Crystal. Here's what we know: No one is injured when the show's fifth season kicks off Sept. 23. But, as we previously teased, a member of BAU is shot before the premiere ends. You do the math"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mossystate said:


> Ok...the series....Hung.
> 
> Here is a show about a man who is a part-time prostitute. You would think there would be more male flesh shown than female flesh.
> 
> But....nooooooooooo.
> 
> While there is not a ton of any flesh shown...it is such a bore and such typical shit. Overall, I like the show......I just want to see HIM....not the hers.
> 
> Pooey.:doh:



They showed pootang last night....no kidding. If they can show vag...why don't I get to see his dong? 
Oh yeah, because it's just a show and they all just pretend that it's big.......


----------



## mossystate

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> They showed pootang last night....no kidding. If they can show vag...why don't I get to see his dong?
> Oh yeah, because it's just a show and they all just pretend that it's big.......



Roomie had already gone to bed, so I watched it by myself. I was all, " what the HELL IS GOING ON HERE?! "... I know they can't......show his junk...but since they can't...go a lil easier on the woman parts. Seriously. I would say a HUGE chunk of the audience....straight women. Effing bullshit, is what it is.....* grumble *. Another thing that chafes me about the show....that Ray seems to be a lousy lay, and they glossed over great opportunities to show him getting schooled more than they have. Just glad they axed the stooopid storyline of his being with that one woman. I heard an incoming missle when that was happening.

Free the dong!


----------



## goofy girl

What an interesting conversation you ladies have going on here. And I was just going to complain about people on the bus.


----------



## mossystate

goofy girl said:


> What an interesting conversation you ladies have going on here. And I was just going to complain about people on the bus.




They wouldn't show you their dongs when you asked? Were you polite about it? The bus driver really cannot unzip while on duty, Goof. Sheesh.
Were you near a Target?...Walmart?...Kmart?...? I hear you are more apt to run into large things, if you are close to one of those stores. It's true. I read. I am a reader.


----------



## goofy girl

mossystate said:


> They wouldn't show you their dongs when you asked? Were you polite about it? The bus driver really cannot unzip while on duty, Goof. Sheesh.
> Were you near a Target?...Walmart?...Kmart?...? I hear you are more apt to run into large things, if you are close to one of those stores. It's true. I read. I am a reader.



It's more likely that they will show their dongs when you don't want to see them.


----------



## mossystate

goofy girl said:


> It's more likely that they will show their dongs when you don't want to see them.



Then there is an opportunity for laughter, or, to try out that taser I know you carry in your purse. I am just all about ( today ), looking for the bright side of a situation. Only happens now and then. Remember this date!


----------



## Rowan

If they show dong in TrueBlood, you'd think they could show it in Hung...they just choose not to....because i agree that it probably isnt all that big. lol


----------



## Smushygirl

Rowan said:


> If they show dong in TrueBlood, you'd think they could show it in Hung...they just choose not to....because i agree that it probably isnt all that big. lol



There's lots of things they can do with makeup in Hollywood!!!

I'm with Mossy. Free the Dong!!!


----------



## mossystate

Rowan said:


> If they show dong in TrueBlood, you'd think they could show it in Hung...they just choose not to....because i agree that it probably isnt all that big. lol



Oh yeah...they did show dong on TB. Ok...if Tanya...Tonya...Tania...whatever the hell her name is...ever gets more boys in her stable, and some of them are not name actors...then there had better be dong. 

There Will Be Dong. Wonder if Daniel Day-Lewis has a big one. Hmmmmm.


----------



## Miss Vickie

My child must think I'm the dumbest parent on the planet... She really thinks that I'd believe that the same walk that takes her 40 minutes on her way to karate suddenly takes nearly two hours when her boyfriend walks her home. Hmmmm.

:doh:

Sometimes I really hate being a parent.


----------



## archivaltype

*Annoying:* That nagging feeling in the back 'o yer head that says "HEY YOU! YOU KNOW WHAT'S GOING ON HERE. WHY ARE STILL INVOLVED???"

Also annoying: Ignoring this annoying voice.


----------



## mossystate

I have a chance to see my 9 year old nephew, the one I have seen once in over 2 years. I am getting a cold, and if it slams me, I can't be around him, as he starts school soon and I can't get him sick. Fuck.


----------



## archivaltype

mossystate said:


> I have a chance to see my 9 year old nephew, the one I have seen once in over 2 years. I am getting a cold, and if it slams me, I can't be around him, as he starts school soon and I can't get him sick. Fuck.



Shoo, cold-bug! SHOO! 
Feel better!! Have you ever tried boiling ginger root to make tea? It packs a punch (so put some honey in) but it works like a damn charm.


----------



## luscious_lulu

mossystate said:


> They wouldn't show you their dongs when you asked? Were you polite about it? The bus driver really cannot unzip while on duty, Goof. Sheesh.
> Were you near a Target?...Walmart?...Kmart?...? I hear you are more apt to run into large things, if you are close to one of those stores. It's true. I read. I am a reader.



If she just gives them her MSN/Yahoo address they can web cam. That seems to bring out their urges to show their wang.


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> I have a chance to see my 9 year old nephew, the one I have seen once in over 2 years. I am getting a cold, and if it slams me, I can't be around him, as he starts school soon and I can't get him sick. Fuck.



Awww, I hope you get to see him.

I'm annoyed that my shoulder pain is back but I have a full month until I go for treatment again. BOOO URNS!


----------



## Suze

1. my lower back (the coccyx? i think that's the word) hurts like hell from lying in an awkward position for too long. 
2. I'll start working for my dad on monday. It's only 5 months so hopefully i'll survive.


----------



## Deven

It's too early for me to be awake, but here I am. I've attempted to go back to bed several times, but I just keep getting woken up. I'm going to be one crabby lady in a few hours.


----------



## Blackjack

My anxiety is kicking in again, just when I don't need it.


----------



## goofy girl

Blackjack said:


> My anxiety is kicking in again, just when I don't need it.



Meditate!! (or Klonopin  ) 



My annoyance right now is that my apartment desperately needs to be cleaned when it's a beautiful sunny holiday weekend. *sigh*


----------



## Blackjack

goofy girl said:


> Meditate!!



I'm watching _Hero_. It achieves the same goal for me as meditating.


----------



## disaster117

I can't sleep. I mean, I sleep, but when I wake up, I either feel like I'm still asleep, or that I didn't sleep at all. Last night I couldn't fall asleep until about 6 in the morning (I only woke up at like 11 the morning before so it's not like I just wasn't tired), and I woke up at 10:30, and I did NOT realize the time had passed. It just felt like I closed my eyes for 5 hours and opened them and got no rest at all. I'm pretty sure this is due to all of my recent stress, but really.. I need to sleep. I feel so drained all of the time. I think I need to go see my doctor and figure out what to do about this because it's getting on my nerves. This can't be happening when I have to get up for classes in 3 days.


----------



## Mathias

Kanye West once again proves that he is an asshole. If you don't know, Taylor Swift won an award for best female video and in the middle of her acceptance speech, he ran onstage grabbed the Mic and said "Beyonce has one of best videos of all time." Taylor was just standing there in shock.  I hope his career tanks.


----------



## mossystate

Chris Brown got away with beating a woman. I think Kayne's career will be just fine.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Mathias said:


> Kanye West once again proves that he is an asshole. If you don't know, Taylor Swift won an award for best female video and in the middle of her acceptance speech, he ran onstage grabbed the Mic and said "Beyonce has one of best videos of all time." Taylor was just standing there in shock.  I hope his career tanks.



I missed all the VMA drama but I just youtubed it and OMG!!! That just angers me beyond words! Really what was the point of that? That was so tasteless! Beyonce looked embarrassed by his actions. I love Taylor Swift and the look on her face made me just want to push Kanye right off that stage. The saving grace of the night was Beyonce inviting Taylor back on stage when she won. That was so full of class and showed how awesome of a woman she really is!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Beyonce's a smart woman. She knew that was the best thing she could do to a) grow her fan base, and b) dissassociate herself with Kanye's actions to the best extent possible.

What a douchenozzle Kanye is! Geez.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Fallenangel2904 said:


> I missed all the VMA drama but I just youtubed it and OMG!!! That just angers me beyond words! Really what was the point of that? That was so tasteless! Beyonce looked embarrassed by his actions. I love Taylor Swift and the look on her face made me just want to push Kanye right off that stage. *The saving grace of the night was Beyonce inviting Taylor back on stage when she won.* That was so full of class and showed how awesome of a woman she really is!



I've not always been a fan of Beyonce, but this really impressed me. 

As for Kanye, it doesn't surprise me. After all this is a guy who "wrote" a book that has blank pages in it and thinks he is cool because he doesn't read.


----------



## Paquito

I didn't think I could love Beyonce anymore than I did previously, but letting Taylor Swift give the acceptance speech that was robbed of her was the epitome of class.


----------



## lipmixgirl

kanye west.

http://www.mtv.com/ontv/vma/2009/


unacceptable... unbelievable. unforgivable.


----------



## snuggletiger

this feeling of exhaustion.


----------



## disaster117

-DISCLAIMER: CONSPIRACY THEORY POST.


WHO THINKS IT WAS SET UP TO GIVE THE VMA'S SOME EXCITEMENT?!?!? ANYONE? KANYE GETTING A LITTLE MONEY ON THE SIDE TO CAUSE SOME DRAMA?

I also have another theory about Lady Gaga's outfits... PM ME!



No but seriously. Kanye; dick. Beyonce; amazing. Taylor; too sweet to bitch Kanye out (which I would've done). Ugh. The VMA's lately...:doh:


----------



## luscious_lulu

luscious_lulu said:


> I've not always been a fan of Beyonce, but this really impressed me.
> 
> As for Kanye, it doesn't surprise me. After all this is a guy who "wrote" a book that has blank pages in it and thinks he is cool because he doesn't read.



Just to clarify the idiot can read, but chooses not to and actually brags about it...


----------



## disaster117

luscious_lulu said:


> Just to clarify the idiot can read, but chooses not to and actually brags about it...



HA. HA HA! That's all I can say to that. Really.


----------



## Mini

I think I'm losing my fucking mind.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

disaster117 said:


> -DISCLAIMER: CONSPIRACY THEORY POST.
> 
> 
> WHO THINKS IT WAS SET UP TO GIVE THE VMA'S SOME EXCITEMENT?!?!? ANYONE? KANYE GETTING A LITTLE MONEY ON THE SIDE TO CAUSE SOME DRAMA?
> 
> I also have another theory about Lady Gaga's outfits... PM ME!
> 
> 
> 
> No but seriously. Kanye; dick. Beyonce; amazing. Taylor; too sweet to bitch Kanye out (which I would've done). Ugh. The VMA's lately...:doh:



I was pretty irritated with the whole Kanye West thing and when I heard he was going to be on Jay Leno last night I almost didn't watch the first show because I dislike him that much. Jay asked him what his mother would have said about his behavior and he looked like he was about to lose his composure, it made me feel kinda bad for him. He still made excuses for his behavior, but I thought I saw a little bit of human being in there...


----------



## disaster117

fatgirlflyin said:


> I was pretty irritated with the whole Kanye West thing and when I heard he was going to be on Jay Leno last night I almost didn't watch the first show because I dislike him that much. Jay asked him what his mother would have said about his behavior and he looked like he was about to lose his composure, it made me feel kinda bad for him. He still made excuses for his behavior, but I thought I saw a little bit of human being in there...



Well I watched the interview on Jay Leno, and I was going to give him another chance, but I just found out that he's done this before. I never knew that much about Kanye but now I know he's just an arrogant asshole. I don't care how sincere he *sounded* on that interview. I'm not buying it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTJxj7a9-DA
Sorry but this is just...no. You don't do this. He was acting like such a child. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-631TgPP2s
And again..

Oh and I just laughed so hard at this article. At the end it has Kanye's amazingly worded and grammatically correct apology to Taylor Swift that he posted on his blog.
http://www.rollingstone.com/rockdai...s-the-vmas-stage-during-taylor-swifts-speech/


----------



## ladle

All the local women that I have a crush on are either Gay or married..think it's telling me something


----------



## Rowan

I was looking at the serious eats website and saw an article about the first chocolate chip cookie...so i though, what the hell, im going to make a basic cookie batch and experiment and add different stuff in. 

I kept dropping stuff all over, accidentally sloshing flour and brown sugar out of the bowl, etc. So, all I really managed doing was getting pissed off and annoyed by the end of making cookies. 

That's why i cook, not bake. *grumbles*


----------



## littlefairywren

ladle said:


> All the local women that I have a crush on are either Gay or married..think it's telling me something



Makes me think of that song with the line "looking for love in all the wrong places"......which is of course the one thing annoying me now because I can't get it to vacate my brain or remember who sang it.

Just this constant loop of that song line is driving me crazy:doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

ok right, it has become beyond annoying now.....

Can someone help out, the line in the song goes - "looking for love in all the wrong places, blah blah blah something something faces"

I keep humming it and I am starting to annoy other people lol


----------



## Sugar

kmdkml said:


> ok right, it has become beyond annoying now.....
> 
> Can someone help out, the line in the song goes - "looking for love in all the wrong places, blah blah blah something something faces"
> 
> I keep humming it and I am starting to annoy other people lol




Lookin' for Love by Johnny Lee

From the Urban Cowboy soundtrack.

"looking for love in all the wrong places, looking for love in too many faces...


----------



## mszwebs

Lucky said:


> Lookin' for Love by Johnny Lee
> 
> From the Urban Cowboy soundtrack.
> 
> "looking for love in all the wrong places, looking for love in too many faces...



Looking for Love


----------



## littlefairywren

Thank you, thank you!

Now I can move on:bow:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

I prefer Buckwheat's cover, "Wookin' Pa Nub"


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

kmdkml said:


> Thank you, thank you!
> 
> Now I can move on:bow:



But now_ I_ can't move on! I've got that song stuck in my head now! :doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> But now_ I_ can't move on! I've got that song stuck in my head now! :doh:



Woopsie Daisies, it is contagious - now that is annoying


----------



## Fallenangel2904

I'm SOOOOO annoyed right now!! I had a Forensics Term paper due Tuesday at Noon by email. Well I stayed up really late Monday night finishing it to have it in for the dead line, emailed it in at like 2am....and I check my grades and I got a ZERO! Which gave me a C in the class! I was PISSED! I emailed the professor and he said he never got it!  He did say that if I resent the paper to him ASAP, and the first week of the Fall semester (Which is the 28th) I file a grade appeal he will correct it, but he couldn't change it now because he submitted them already! I am just SOOOOOO frustrated!!!! :doh: Worst part is, it was a partner paper, which means because of this my friend also got a zero. I'm pissed that this effected not just my grade, but hers too. Yeah annoyed is not the right word! I AM greatful he will change it though. Just still frustrated- I want the grade I earned damn it!!


----------



## Mathias

A friend of mine from another forum I visit is in the hospital with a collapsed lung.:really sad:


----------



## washburn

I shave my own head (my wife digs the fuzz and the "space monkey" look and hides my gray hair) but 1 single missed hair behind my ear has grown long enough to tickle it and it drove me nuts till it was plucked.


----------



## MatthewB

These assholes keep screaming outside my dorm room every night: 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CI8Y7WOR​


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

MatthewB said:


> These assholes keep screaming outside my dorm room every night:
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CI8Y7WOR​


This is why I started wearing earplugs at night while in college. lol.


----------



## Gingembre

I have been sitting on my foot and now it has gone dead....can feel the pins & needles about to kick in, waaah!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I am crying and frustrated and this has been going on for over a year!!!! My motorcycle was being rebuilt initially by my current bf who is now not only an ex of a year...but split the shop....they have been promising me my bike and telling me I am a priority since MARCH. I missed the entire season on this bike....they finally promised me to the week of 8/10...then I had an accident and had a Revision to my HIP REPLACEMENT, so got off their back for a FULL MONTH...they finally admitted via an agonizing TEXT SESSION right now...that I am 3rd in line of 3 other big jobs that came in BEFORE ME....all of these jobs are well over a year going.............I WANT MY BIKE. I WANT TO RIDE. I AM SICK OF COMPLAINING AND WHINING...i don't have the funds for legal action, but am considering going to the better business bureau for action...this is BEYOND UNPROFESSIONAL *:sad:

*OH YEAH and as a PS..they said, hey HE FUCKED YOU OVER. we are trying to pick up the pieces, nice...way to ram it home guys *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I am crying and frustrated and this has been going on for over a year!!!! My motorcycle was being rebuilt initially by my current bf who is now not only an ex of a year...but split the shop....they have been promising me my bike and telling me I am a priority since MARCH. I missed the entire season on this bike....they finally promised me to the week of 8/10...then I had an accident and had a Revision to my HIP REPLACEMENT, so got off their back for a FULL MONTH...they finally admitted via an agonizing TEXT SESSION right now...that I am 3rd in line of 3 other big jobs that came in BEFORE ME....all of these jobs are well over a year going.............I WANT MY BIKE. I WANT TO RIDE. I AM SICK OF COMPLAINING AND WHINING...i don't have the funds for legal action, but am considering going to the better business bureau for action...this is BEYOND UNPROFESSIONAL *:sad:
> 
> *OH YEAH and as a PS..they said, hey HE FUCKED YOU OVER. we are trying to pick up the pieces, nice...way to ram it home guys *




Over a year? Perhaps you do need to have an attorney send them a letter....


----------



## Sugar

I'm annoyed that I'm so annoyed by everything today. If I could throw a tantrum I really really would.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Not only the 5-6 foot snake skin I had my friend remove from my bikes shed, but now I know what snake shit looks like eWwwwwwwwwwww and I have to remove it-just the yuckiest thing in the whole world


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

I apparently missed a good Emmy's show last night. Dr. Horrible apparently made an appearance.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Admiral, it was great! But I bet you can find it on youtube. It was very funny... and Captain Hammer was there, too!

My annoyance? Everybody around me is either sick, getting sick, or just getting over being sick. We've been crazily understaffed at work, and I'm afraid I'm going to get sick. Again.


----------



## Mathias

I'm freaking out over a 4 to 5 page paper due in three weeks. I'm getting help for it tomorrow, but still it's going to be pretty tough.


----------



## KnottyOne

This dude wont text me back so I have no idea what the gameplan for tonight it, I am not a fan, I actually want some direction today haha


----------



## disaster117

Everyone that attends my college, please die.
This is not just a polite suggestion.

I'm also annoyed by the fact that this won't work if I type it in all caps. Ugh. What a day.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Kind of in a conundrum. On one hand, I love the idea of Andy Serkis (of Gollum fame) doing the voice of Screwtape for the eponymous audioplay of C.S. Lewis' classic, but I'm sort of shuddering that it's put out by James Dobson's Focus on the Family group and that (shudder again), it'll at least in part be a _musical_. Everything about his organization just makes me uneasy, and I need to get away from my notion that nothing good can come from a conservative Christian think tank (I almost hesitate to even call it that as it sounds oxymoronic).

On the other hand, I also remember enjoying John Cleese's calmer and refined original. Some of Serkis' portrayals in the demos just seem immensely over the top. In the afterlife milieu of Lewis' vision, Hell is less a place of torture and pain as it is endless bureaucratic drudgery. I see demons in this instance as less prone to outbursts of anger and maniacal laughter and more like "schedule a meeting and fill out form 24242-E-323(2) and we will discuss the problem further."


----------



## shinyapple

I vented to a friend last night about a size-related frustration...and received advice on how to lose weight. She's fat too, but apparently MUST know more than I do because she's smaller.

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrowls!


----------



## BeaBea

The ass that my best friend lives with... Bad bad man!


----------



## KnottyOne

KnottyOne said:


> This dude wont text me back so I have no idea what the gameplan for tonight it, I am not a fan, I actually want some direction today haha



Crisis avoided, atta boy for actually picking up the phone, although being told I'm throwing a party at my house again (for the 2nd night in a row haha) but hey, i'll make the best of it haha


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

How much more painful and ugly cardboard cuts are to paper cuts. Hurts to type with my left middle finger!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

I thought my post office closed at 5pm. I friggin rushed all the way there (only 3 blocks, but still....) and it was closed! Apparently they close at 4, not 5. Worst part- I looked at my phone and it was 4:02! Missed it by 2 friggin minutes! And it was hot and yucky out- so I essentially got sweaty for no reason. FAIL!


----------



## Jes

i waited 2.5 hours for an appt. with my surgeon. Just sitting there, in the room, waiting. and waiting. and waiting. do they think no one else has a schedule? committments? a job? places to be?

(and I'm STILL not cleared for surgery. have to go back again in 6 weeks. i requested the earliest morning appt. they have!)


----------



## Sugar

I'm really really worried about work being dbags about my FMLA. I was approved for x amount of time and I went over by a day even though the doctor refilled out the paperwork today at my visit. 

The medication the doctor gave me on Monday made my face breakout.

The nurse had to stick me twice to get my IV started but some how that bastard gave me 3 bruises.


----------



## katorade

I'm annoyed at myself and online retailers. I'm annoyed with myself for being to lazy to get up and go to the actual stores that I can go to, but mostly because all of them are deep in the heart of a *shudder* mall. I also have a hard time getting dressed with this stupid trick leg, so the dressing rooms are typically a no-go unless all of Avenue wants to hear what sounds like me wrestling a bear from behind closed doors.
I'm annoyed with Old Navy for only having plus size clothing online and having the gall to charge you shipping both ways just to try something on, and no, you can't return stuff to their stores.


----------



## Mathias

I'm getting caught in the middle of drama between two people that I know. One of which said behind my back that she no longer considers me a friend because she thinks I sided with the other person.


----------



## Ruffie

I'm annoyed that I went home early from work cause I was sick last night. And they kept calling me to ask questions from work. Seriously if I say I am going home to have a bath and go to bed to try and heal this flu why would you call 4 times in the first hour I am home. I stopped answering the phone after the 4th call!! Now still sick I have to go in today cause have a meeting with the boss and a mediation scheduled between two youth. Hate having to be the responsible one!


----------



## Rowan

It's not easy being smarter and knowing my job better than most the people i work with. If i hear someone near me doing something wrong, I try to be helpful and let them know how something is supposed to be done so that their QA score doesnt lose points...but then people bitch about me trying to help them. Well fine...fuck you...suffer. I wont help the ungrateful asses anymore.


----------



## Chef

'Tis the season for people showing up at work SICK!


----------



## CAMellie

Lazy, lying, leeching roomies. We are SO looking forward to our lease ending in March!


----------



## Donna

Rowan said:


> It's not easy being smarter and knowing my job better than most the people i work with. If i hear someone near me doing something wrong, I try to be helpful and let them know how something is supposed to be done so that their QA score doesnt lose points...but then people bitch about me trying to help them. Well fine...fuck you...suffer. I wont help the ungrateful asses anymore.



If someone has not asked you for your help, they will more than likely see your helpfulness as an insult to their skills. No one wants to be told how to do their job. You say you are "smarter" and you know your "job better than most the people" you work with so imagine how you would feel if a colleague tried to tell you how to handle an issue. I know how I would feel if one of my coworkers approached me without my invitation and advised me how to do my job. 

If someone asks, and you assist, then it is uncalled for and, yes, ungrateful, for them to be nasty to you. If they don't ask for your assistance, you are better off notifying your team lead or supervisor when you overhear someone making multiple mistakes. Call center team leads, trainers and/supervisors cannot monitor/QA everyone all the time, so some things slip through the cracks. (I've never worked in a call center yet that every call was monitored, even if they were all recorded.)


----------



## Donna

Oh, and my annoyance...it is more of a frustration actually. Having a life altering change resting in the hands of strangers who are taking their sweet time making a decision. Would it kill some people to pick up a phone and give a poor soul a status report. Don't have a final decision, I can live with that. but dammit, let me know that...don't leave me twisting in the wind.


----------



## Rowan

Donna said:


> If someone has not asked you for your help, they will more than likely see your helpfulness as an insult to their skills. No one wants to be told how to do their job. You say you are "smarter" and you know your "job better than most the people" you work with so imagine how you would feel if a colleague tried to tell you how to handle an issue. I know how I would feel if one of my coworkers approached me without my invitation and advised me how to do my job.
> 
> If someone asks, and you assist, then it is uncalled for and, yes, ungrateful, for them to be nasty to you. If they don't ask for your assistance, you are better off notifying your team lead or supervisor when you overhear someone making multiple mistakes. Call center team leads, trainers and/supervisors cannot monitor/QA everyone all the time, so some things slip through the cracks. (I've never worked in a call center yet that every call was monitored, even if they were all recorded.)



Honestly..if i were doing wrong, i would love to have it pointed out to me because i take pride in doing things correctly. *shrug*


----------



## Dmitra

I'm really annoyed with myself for getting crushes on non-FA, non-bizizual, too young, famous, and all-of-the-above type men. I love where I live but the FA/bizizual contingent is teeny.


----------



## washburn

What annoys me is sitting in a fast food joint and just cause I'm not in a car, a dozen drive thru people get their order before me and I'm sitting there for half an hour waiting for cheezebugrrz.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

My buddy has a forum that we frequent for most of our geekery, and one member is this idiot freeper who posts all these neo-conservative, anti-Obama screeds that really go nowhere. Once we all denounce him as coming from an extremist view, point out his weak troll-fu, or outright call him a moran, he conveniently moves on to another topic. Even still, it's almost like pure, undiluted fail with every word he posts. Most of the time we ignore his taunts (dumb troll is dumb) but occasionally when he drops a Godwin or something we're compelled to act.

If only you could taser people through the Internet.


----------



## Rojodi

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> My buddy has a forum that we frequent for most of our geekery, and one member is this idiot freeper who posts all these neo-conservative, anti-Obama screeds that really go nowhere. Once we all denounce him as coming from an extremist view, point out his weak troll-fu, or outright call him a moran, he conveniently moves on to another topic. Even still, it's almost like pure, undiluted fail with every word he posts. Most of the time we ignore his taunts (dumb troll is dumb) but occasionally when he drops a Godwin or something we're compelled to act.
> 
> If only you could taser people through the Internet.



I, too, belong to forums that have the Neo-Cons vitrial speech, and they get all bent out of shape when you remind them that it cuts both ways. I have a feeling one forum's neo-cons are pure racists, they do NOT like the president for being half-black, having a Muslim name, and God forbid, wanting to help others. It grinds my gears when talks about new literature ideas are broken by vile comments.


----------



## JoyJoy

Annoyed that Pepperidge Farms cookies (Snickerdoodles!!), in all their yummy goodness, only have 8 in a package.


----------



## Gingembre

It's STILL not payday. Meh.


----------



## Twilley

My phone bill suddenly deciding to double itself...


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

The wife double-billed our mortgage payment, and we racked up $200 in overdraft fees at the bank. Took them FOUR BUSINESS DAYS to reverse the OD fees, but the extra mortgage payment is taking it's sweet-ass time coming off.

How is it their computers can charge you an OD fee within 2 minutes of the transaction, but it takes 72-96 frickin' hours for a computer to update a refund?


----------



## Sugar

People who blame others for their stupid ass mistakes.


----------



## GenericGeek

The engine in my wife's car blew up, and getting it replaced is turning into a royal pain in the a$$. Make that a$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Shosh

Donna said:


> Oh, and my annoyance...it is more of a frustration actually. Having a life altering change resting in the hands of strangers who are taking their sweet time making a decision. Would it kill some people to pick up a phone and give a poor soul a status report. Don't have a final decision, I can live with that. but dammit, let me know that...don't leave me twisting in the wind.



I can understand how you feel Donna. I am waiting on a monetary settlement that is taking forever.
I hope we both get good news soon.


----------



## Gingembre

When people don't reply to emails that BLATENTLY should be to. Don't make spell it out for you, because I w-i-l-l.


----------



## luscious_lulu

I can feel a migraine coming on and there isn't much I can do about it.


----------



## CAMellie

Bad dreams that trickle over into my waking state and make me grumpy


----------



## Fallenangel2904

The fact that I have to get up in 5 hours....that's pretty annoying. It annoys me that my school only gives us 1 week vacations (if it can really be called that...) between semesters. No where near long enough to relax. Blah. :doh:


----------



## thejuicyone

Not drunk enough.


----------



## supersoup

wisdom teeth. booooo.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Wow I love how I went all the way to school today to find out there was no class! No alerts or anything! It wasn't listed on the academic calender as a holiday, and there was a full room of people in my first class who was just as confused! And I LOVE how security saw all these people going to classes, and didn't bother to tell people class was canceled, only after people started to ask him if it was canceled did he put up a sign that read 'All day classes canceled' Thanks for that! :doh:


----------



## JoyJoy

The man in the hallway coughing constantly and hacking up phlegm every couple of minutes. I understand that when you're sick you can't help it, and if he feels badly he probably doesn't care what anyone else thinks, and I know my annoyance is un-sympathetic, especially given that I work in a hospital, but dammit, the coughing is distracting and annoying. Poor man....take some nyquil and go back to bed. 

I'd never make a good nurse.


----------



## anarcha

I am annoyed at ever rising unemployment, now affecting friends in this not so hot economy, while bankers thrive and keep raking in our taxpayer dollars.


----------



## Rowan

I really cant stand half of the people I work with. I cant wait until im done with school so i can get a job that is NOT customer service!


----------



## katorade

My hairdresser, who I haven't seen since March of 2008, just had knee surgery and won't be able to cut my hair when I visit home this week. Now I'm freaking out because that was basically my last chance to have him cut my hair and I'm terrified of finding another hairdresser who won't butcher my head. I want to cry.


----------



## Flutterby68

I'm currently living on unemployment because I can't find a job. I have impeccable credentials and still NOTHING. My jewelry business is also not going anywhere. I have a small inventory, and no way to make more stuff because I can't afford to buy supplies.

I HATE our economy.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

[Edited to remove wrong quote. Too lazy to go back and fix. ]
Wait, Kate, your visit is THIS WEEK?! PM me, woman, we need to schedule something!


----------



## katorade

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Wait, Kate, your visit is THIS WEEK?! PM me, woman, we need to schedule something!



You quoted the wrong person. 

I'm not sure how easily I'll be able to schedule something. I'm not going to be out there as long as I had originally planned for, and I'm bringing a guest, so my schedule is going to be really tight, not to mention a full day of it is going to be tied up in my family reunion. I'm gonna try really hard to figure something out, though!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

katorade said:


> You quoted the wrong person.
> 
> I'm not sure how easily I'll be able to schedule something. I'm not going to be out there as long as I had originally planned for, and I'm bringing a guest, so my schedule is going to be really tight, not to mention a full day of it is going to be tied up in my family reunion. I'm gonna try really hard to figure something out, though!


Ohhhhh, I understand. If I get to see you, it'll be a highlight. If I don't, I'll still love you. LOL. :wubu: Hope your trip out here is great either way!


----------



## Sugar

I feel like I'm starving and I know I'm not.


----------



## Rowan

I still have 45 minutes left at work...ugh


----------



## Gingembre

Just stretched out my legs and craaaaaaaamp! Ouch!


----------



## Crystal

Lucky said:


> I feel like I'm starving and I know I'm not.



I get this a lot, too.  I have to physically tell myself, "Crystal. You are not hungry. You just ate." 

That doesn't always work, though.


----------



## Sugar

CrystalUT11 said:


> I get this a lot, too.  I have to physically tell myself, "Crystal. You are not hungry. You just ate."
> 
> That doesn't always work, though.



I'm on medication that makes me hungry. It's maddening!


----------



## buttbooger

not being able to move back to Las Vegas.


----------



## Gingembre

I am ill. Bad cold and a sore throat. This is annoying in itself, but ultra-annoying that i have been pretty much fine all week and am ill now the weekend is here. GREAT.


----------



## Sugar

Insomnia. :huh:


----------



## interesting monster

Smedley.:shocked:


----------



## Fluffy51888

My high school football team (who is ranked second in the nation) just lost a game to the number one team in the nation because our team had three turnovers and made numerous stupid mistakes. They played a better game and should have won.


----------



## Rowan

*grumbles* my mom says she's found god again...and lectures me on how the right man will come when god brings him and sex before marriage is adultery....ok...fine..i'll listen...then she brings some guy home and fucks him....enjoy that adultery then. So much for being all "holier than thou" again and "jesus is my boyfriend"....lead by example and all that. This is why I dont go to church anymore. 

I really just need to figure out a budget to work with going to school and move out. *sigh*


----------



## Shosh

Karma is a bitch Greg Norman. You ditched your wife of twenty five years and the mother of your children, to be with Chris Evert. You also spoke ill of Laura, now you are seperating after only 15 months of marriage to Evert.

What goes around comes around.

Don't you dare call yourself an Australian Norman. We don't like your kind.


----------



## CAMellie

My cousin publicly ridiculed mine and my mother's grief over my uncle's passing on Facebook. Just because she never met him and her mother wasn't close to him doesn't negate the fact that I knew him and MY mother was VERY close to him so OUR grief is real! Stop being such a sanctimonious bitch, Lorri!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

I'm really annoyed that my next door neighbors decided it would be a good idea to do construction on their house at 8am on a Saturday morning. Sounded like a man with a jackhammer was in my room, so there goes my sleeping late on Saturday morning...:doh:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I saw that, Mellie. You know you can delete posts she makes in response to your wall posts, right?  Those deserve deletion.


----------



## CAMellie

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I saw that, Mellie. You know you can delete posts she makes in response to your wall posts, right?  Those deserve deletion.



No, I had no idea I could do that. I love you, Ginny! :wubu:


----------



## Sugar

I'm super annoyed that someone couldn't play FF with us so rather than the owner of the game (my nephew) saying hey let's open those players he just does it. I ask about it and his friend tells me to get over and then I get some explanation about why...I'm allowed to ask and if these kids want to be dicks they can go fuck themselves. I personally can do without playing with drunk kids who cheat at most everything.


----------



## Flutterby68

I'm annoyed that I still don't have a job, and we're very close to losing our car due to repossession, and can't even afford to buy food.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

I wish I knew what happened to my internet settings to make it so I have to re-login to Facebook almost every time I visit the website. I don't recall having changed any settings on my computer, but Facebook has become my enemy, and I hate it.


----------



## mszwebs

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I wish I knew what happened to my internet settings to make it so I have to re-login to Facebook almost every time I visit the website. I don't recall having changed any settings on my computer, but Facebook has become my enemy, and I hate it.



That's really weird because I have had to log into Dimensions about 5 times tonight, and I have not even navigated away from the site. I'm talking like one post to another.


----------



## disaster117

My copy of American Psycho is falling apart, so I had to staple it back together today. It has proved to be very annoying having to read sections of a book.


----------



## Shosh

disaster117 said:


> My copy of American Psycho is falling apart, so I had to staple it back together today. It has proved to be very annoying having to read sections of a book.



Maybe it is a sign to read a more positive and uplifting book. There are lots of them. I wouldn't waste a minute on a horrible book like that.


----------



## littlefairywren

I am annoyed that I wasted a perfectly good day, only to be stood up by my lunch date! Not cool


----------



## mimosa

*I hate this:

Tonight someone on yahoo told me....

Mimi I like your photos...but you would be prettier if your brows were pucked into a shape. 

Or when someone tells me ...

Mimi, you would be really pretty if you lost weight. :doh:

Sorry...but I feel pretty with hairy unshaped brows( Like Frida Kahlo!) and being a chubby chick. :bow:*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mimosa said:


> *I hate this:
> 
> Tonight someone on yahoo told me....
> 
> Mimi I like your photos...but you would be prettier if your brows were pucked into a shape.
> 
> Or when someone tells me ...
> 
> Mimi, you would be really pretty if you lost weight. :doh:
> 
> Sorry...but I feel pretty with hairy unshaped brows( Like Frida Kahlo!) and being a chubby chick. :bow:*



Good for you- I don't pluck my brows either. I think natural usually looks better


----------



## snuggletiger

that i can't figure out what shade of red to paint my upstairs den.


----------



## liz (di-va)

I don't have a job, but Mondays are still MONDAYS, and all that it implies. What's up with that.


----------



## mimosa

*BRAIN TUMORS FUCKIN' SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:really sad:*


----------



## disaster117

This made me want to do....bad things.... to someone, anyone. Can't get over it...so I'm gonna complain about it here. 

Today I got to my one class a little early so I could sign up for a conference time for my English class, so I came to the room and sat and read. I thought about where I was sitting and decided to change seats (for a few reasons, one because I couldn't concentrate all the way in the back, and two because the woman who sits at the same table as me shakes her leg A LOT and last class I constantly felt the shaking even though I sit all the way on the other side of the room...needless to say that didn't help my concentrating issue).

So I sat in a desk that wasn't connected to anything and in the front so that I would be able to concentrate better. I didn't think anyone sat in the particular desk that I chose...so I felt safe. I was reading for a little bit and then people in my class started to arrive. A woman walked in and she had a confused look on her face when she saw me. I assumed I had accidentally taken her desk and I felt a little bad but I figured she would just sit in the 5 or 6 empty desks that were next to me, or in the countless number of seats in front of me or behind me... WRONG. She walked up to me and she scoffed before she said, "Uh I was sitting here for like the 4 other weeks of class." (this particular class only meets once a week). I said, "Ohh I'm sorry.." and she just walked to the desk next to me and sat in it. After a few moments I tried to be nice and explain myself and said, "I just can't concentrate in the back..." and she COMPLETELY ignored me (oh and she heard me too, she was looking straight ahead and I was only about a foot away from her ear when I said this...) I was so enraged at her childish behavior...I couldn't believe it. These are not assigned seats....also, there were a bunch of other desks right near the area she had previously sat in, so I don't really see the big deal at all. I just couldn't believe it. 

What made it worse was that she's not even my age. I can take a certain level of immaturity from teenagers, but this woman was roughly 30 years old...and I just can't fathom this absolute ridiculous attitude from someone who is older and (at least in my world) is supposed to be more mature. I wanted so badly to just ask her what the big deal was, but I held my tongue and I was pretty proud of myself for that, but now I can't stop complaining about it... oh well! 


Oh and then someone flashed their brights at me when I was going "too slow" for them in the passing lane on the express way. I was going 10 over the speed limit...which is something I don't normally do. WOW. Great. I love people. 

I'm just a bundle of joy today!


----------



## Shosh

disaster117 said:


> This made me want to do....bad things.... to someone, anyone. Can't get over it...so I'm gonna complain about it here.
> 
> Today I got to my one class a little early so I could sign up for a conference time for my English class, so I came to the room and sat and read. I thought about where I was sitting and decided to change seats (for a few reasons, one because I couldn't concentrate all the way in the back, and two because the woman who sits at the same table as me shakes her leg A LOT and last class I constantly felt the shaking even though I sit all the way on the other side of the room...needless to say that didn't help my concentrating issue).
> 
> So I sat in a desk that wasn't connected to anything and in the front so that I would be able to concentrate better. I didn't think anyone sat in the particular desk that I chose...so I felt safe. I was reading for a little bit and then people in my class started to arrive. A woman walked in and she had a confused look on her face when she saw me. I assumed I had accidentally taken her desk and I felt a little bad but I figured she would just sit in the 5 or 6 empty desks that were next to me, or in the countless number of seats in front of me or behind me... WRONG. She walked up to me and she scoffed before she said, "Uh I was sitting here for like the 4 other weeks of class." (this particular class only meets once a week). I said, "Ohh I'm sorry.." and she just walked to the desk next to me and sat in it. After a few moments I tried to be nice and explain myself and said, "I just can't concentrate in the back..." and she COMPLETELY ignored me (oh and she heard me too, she was looking straight ahead and I was only about a foot away from her ear when I said this...) I was so enraged at her childish behavior...I couldn't believe it. These are not assigned seats....also, there were a bunch of other desks right near the area she had previously sat in, so I don't really see the big deal at all. I just couldn't believe it.
> 
> What made it worse was that she's not even my age. I can take a certain level of immaturity from teenagers, but this woman was roughly 30 years old...and I just can't fathom this absolute ridiculous attitude from someone who is older and (at least in my world) is supposed to be more mature. I wanted so badly to just ask her what the big deal was, but I held my tongue and I was pretty proud of myself for that, but now I can't stop complaining about it... oh well!
> 
> 
> Oh and then someone flashed their brights at me when I was going "too slow" for them in the passing lane on the express way. I was going 10 over the speed limit...which is something I don't normally do. WOW. Great. I love people.
> 
> I'm just a bundle of joy today!



When you think that more than a thousand people lost their lives last week in Indonesia in the earthquake, getting upset over seat in a classroom is so trite.
It puts everything in perspective.


----------



## vardon_grip

Susannah said:


> When you think that more than a thousand people lost their lives last week in Indonesia in the earthquake, getting upset over seat in a classroom is so trite.
> It puts everything in perspective.



Considering that this thread is about things that are annoying and the earthquake in Indonesia was a horrible and tragic disaster, I think that the complaint about a classroom seat is well within the perspective of the thread and this forum.


----------



## MatthewB

I'm annoyed at myself for having accidentally missed two classes on Tuesday, one of which I don't have again until next week...


----------



## Shosh

vardon_grip said:


> Considering that this thread is about things that are annoying and the earthquake in Indonesia was a horrible and tragic disaster, I think that the complaint about a classroom seat is well within the perspective of the thread and this forum.



Why sweat the small things though? I really think we are so spoilt and self indulgent and complain about the most stupid things, when others have things of actual significance to complain about.

There you have it.


----------



## Donna

Susannah said:


> Why sweat the small things though? I really think we are so spoilt and self indulgent and complain about the most stupid things, when others have things of actual significance to complain about.
> 
> There you have it.



Who gets to decide what is significant and what is stupid, though? Like Vardon pointed out, this is a thread for annoyances. You have made no bones about your displeasure with posts on the forums before that I am sure others have thought were trivial. Would you like to have your concerns or annoyances dismissed in the same manner? Significance is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Shosh

Donna said:


> Who gets to decide what is significant and what is stupid, though? Like Vardon pointed out, this is a thread for annoyances. You have made no bones about your displeasure with posts on the forums before that I am sure others have thought were trivial. Would you like to have your concerns or annoyances dismissed in the same manner? Significance is in the eye of the beholder.



People are certainly welcome to dismiss my or others concerns. Perspective is also in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## BeaBea

Susannah said:


> People are certainly welcome to dismiss my or others concerns.



Err - I dont think they are actually. If people pose a question or ask for feedback then fair enough, but this thread is more about the chance to offload than asking for solutions or opinion. 

Disaster117 wasn't claiming to have the biggest or most awful problems, just sharing part of his/her day with us. Compared to the big stuff going on in the world I guess 99.99% of whats on this board is 'trite' - but it doesn't stop it being important to those of us going through it.

Tracey


----------



## Carrie

I AM VERY ANNOYED THAT THESE PANTIES CHAFE. 

And if any Indonesian people are also currently wearing panties that chafe, I am also annoyed on their behalf.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

This thread is annoying me. I was just on the "People Who Have No Arms" forum and there was a similar what is annoying you right now thread and all the responses are OICJSIOFSIOAFJSAIOFASOI because they have to type with their faces.

Really puts things in perspective.


----------



## mszwebs

BothGunsBlazing said:


> This thread is annoying me. I was just on the "People Who Have No Arms" forum and there was a similar what is annoying you right now thread and all the responses are OICJSIOFSIOAFJSAIOFASOI because they have to type with their faces.
> 
> Really puts things in perspective.



I'm really annoyed that I now have to clean my computer and change my clothes because reading Justin's post made me spit Diet Pepsi out of my mouth and up and out through my nose.

AND IT HURT.

:wubu:


----------



## Shosh

BeaBea said:


> Err - I dont think they are actually. If people pose a question or ask for feedback then fair enough, but this thread is more about the chance to offload than asking for solutions or opinion.
> 
> Disaster117 wasn't claiming to have the biggest or most awful problems, just sharing part of his/her day with us. Compared to the big stuff going on in the world I guess 99.99% of whats on this board is 'trite' - but it doesn't stop it being important to those of us going through it.
> 
> Tracey



I was actually more annoyed with the woman Disaster described who was so upset that her supposed chair had been taken. I mean really, go and sit somewhere else. That is an example of how entitled some feel that they are.


----------



## BeaBea

Nevermind....


----------



## vardon_grip

Sometimes we all need to vent a little bit.
I had other things to say, but realized that others have already spoken about it. No need for repetition.


----------



## mossystate

This is not up there with armless golfers....but....Beyonce..........saying that Kayne was just ...

......get ready......" Standing up for art ".....lolololololololol.........lololololol


----------



## katorade

I didn't know Kanye hung out in the Dims library.


----------



## TraciJo67

mossystate said:


> This is not up there with armless golfers....but....Beyonce..........saying that Kayne was just ...
> 
> ......get ready......" Standing up for art ".....lolololololololol.........lololololol



She said that?!? There goes grace whizzing out the door.


----------



## Leesa

hush! You are annoying. I do not like you.


----------



## TraciJo67

Leesa said:


> hush! You are annoying. I do not like you.



And when my son says something like this, I just tell him, "That's OK because I love you anyway." :kiss2:


----------



## mossystate

TraciJo67 said:


> And when my son says something like this, I just tell him, "That's OK because I love you anyway." :kiss2:



When my nephew says something like that....I whimper like a kitten in a drainpipe, until the little bastard feels guilty.


----------



## TraciJo67

mossystate said:


> When my nephew says something like that....I whimper like a kitten in a drainpipe, until the little bastard feels guilty.



I'd rather collect the nuggets until they're compiled into one gigantic mountain of pain, and then I can hysterically overreact far, far out of proportion to the actual issue at hand. Coz I'm a woman, and that's what women do. I have it on good Dims authority.


----------



## mossystate

TraciJo67 said:


> I'd rather collect the nuggets until they're compiled into one gigantic mountain of pain, and then I can hysterically overreact far, far out of proportion to the actual issue at hand. Coz I'm a woman, and that's what women do. I have it on good Dims authority.



Pfffft. A real woman overreacts if the Summers Eve...errrr breeze....carries the whisper of a sadness. Rookie.


----------



## JoyJoy

mossystate said:


> Pfffft. A real woman overreacts if the Summers Eve...errrr breeze....carries the whisper of a sadness. Rookie.


And speaking of Summer's Eve...
my son bought some new incense the other day. When he burned it, the whole house smelled like feminine hygiene products. When I told him, he broke the remaining sticks and threw them away.


----------



## mossystate

JoyJoy said:


> And speaking of Summer's Eve...
> my son bought some new incense the other day. When he burned it, the whole house smelled like feminine hygiene products. When I told him, he broke the remaining sticks and threw them away.



HAHA!

Now I hate that my brain is smelling that smell. Young men are fun to mess with like that.


----------



## Mathias

Susannah said:


> Why sweat the small things though? I really think we are so spoilt and self indulgent and complain about the most stupid things, when others have things of actual significance to complain about.
> 
> There you have it.



Shoshie, I think you're great and all but honestly she was complaining about something that bothered HER. It doesn't mean she doesn't care about the victims of that disaster. Nowhere was that implied in her post. No one here has a right to decide something isn't worth complaining about. This is the type of thing that got the second "What's annoying you most" thread locked.


----------



## Mathias

Back on topic: All these tension headaches I've been getting lately suck!


----------



## CAMellie

My lips are chapped...so I put on Chapstick...then unthinkingly chew it off...which chaps my lips even more. A never ending cycle of chappedness.

*chappedness is a wholly owned subsidiary of Mellie Inc. not to be used without permission*


----------



## Shosh

Mathias said:


> Shoshie, I think you're great and all but honestly she was complaining about something that bothered HER. It doesn't mean she doesn't care about the victims of that disaster. Nowhere was that implied in her post. No one here has a right to decide something isn't worth complaining about. This is the type of thing that got the second "What's annoying you most" thread locked.



As I said I was more annoyed with the other woman who was being ridiculous about needing to sit in the same seat. Get over it and sit somewhere else.
I would hate to see how the seat woman would respond to a real issue or problem.


----------



## Sugar

CAMellie said:


> My lips are chapped...so I put on Chapstick...then unthinkingly chew it off...which chaps my lips even more. A never ending cycle of chappedness.
> 
> *chappedness is a wholly owned subsidiary of Mellie Inc. not to be used without permission*



Melir...E.L.F. lip balm. Go to bed with it on and wake up with super soft healed lips. (This coming from a girl in the driest place on earth)

Lip Balm


----------



## Sugar

Toothache and the dentist doesn't open until 10.


----------



## Carrie

Dang cat's trying to drink my strawberry shake. 

MINE, kitty!


----------



## katorade

Carrie said:


> Dang cat's trying to drink my strawberry shake.
> 
> MINE, kitty!




I can beat that. Last night I got up to use the bathroom and came back to my apple pie and glass of milk and noticed dribbles all down the glass. I was confused for a moment because I didn't remember being that messy. Ate some pie, took a swig, set the glass down. 

Then my cat jumps up on the table, sticks his paw in the glass and sort of wipes it on the side, causing a dribble.

Ergh, argh, I just drank milk that had a dirty cat litter foot in it! *gags*


----------



## Carrie

katorade said:


> I can beat that. Last night I got up to use the bathroom and came back to my apple pie and glass of milk and noticed dribbles all down the glass. I was confused for a moment because I didn't remember being that messy. Ate some pie, took a swig, set the glass down.
> 
> Then my cat jumps up on the table, sticks his paw in the glass and sort of wipes it on the side, causing a dribble.
> 
> Ergh, argh, I just drank milk that had a dirty cat litter foot in it! *gags*


Oh, ick!!! And also, hahhhhahahahahahahaha.  

(I laugh as a fellow lover of cats and their antics, not as a mean person). 


(Well, maybe a little of both).


----------



## snuggletiger

that i got the sniffles.


----------



## Sugar

I have to get a root canal tomorrow. If one more thing in my body goes bad I think I'm going to seal myself in a tupperware and not come out. Ever.


----------



## CAMellie

Lucky said:


> Melir...E.L.F. lip balm. Go to bed with it on and wake up with super soft healed lips. (This coming from a girl in the driest place on earth)
> 
> Lip Balm



Love...love will keep us together...:wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

I have three new mosquito bites on my back. All in hard to itch places. I went nearly ALL summer with out more than a couple bites and in the last week i get like 10 bites! (about 4 of them was cuz i spent early evening in the park with the boys) I hate being itchy.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

katorade said:


> I didn't know Kanye hung out in the Dims library.





JoyJoy said:


> And speaking of Summer's Eve...
> my son bought some new incense the other day. When he burned it, the whole house smelled like feminine hygiene products. When I told him, he broke the remaining sticks and threw them away.



Thanks for the chuckles, Ladies :bow:


----------



## Paquito

Susannah said:


> When you think that more than a thousand people lost their lives last week in Indonesia in the earthquake, getting upset over seat in a classroom is so trite.
> It puts everything in perspective.



Oh...it came off that you were chastising the poster, but you meant the woman in the story...

I'm annoyed that I didn't figure that out. :doh:


----------



## BeaBea

free2beme04 said:


> Oh...it came off that you were chastising the poster, but you meant the woman in the story...
> 
> I'm annoyed that I didn't figure that out. :doh:



You were far from being the only one...


----------



## Sugar

free2beme04 said:


> Oh...it came off that you were chastising the poster, but you meant the woman in the story...
> 
> I'm annoyed that I didn't figure that out. :doh:





BeaBea said:


> You were far from being the only one...



No one is perfect and like Matty said this is what closed the last thread. 

LET. IT. GO. 

Disaster...sorry about that lady. I would have said sorry and not moved .


----------



## disaster117

Lucky said:


> No one is perfect and like Matty said this is what closed the last thread.
> 
> LET. IT. GO.
> 
> Disaster...sorry about that lady. I would have said sorry and not moved .



Lol it's okay. Now I'm just waiting to see if she gets mad again next week when I sit in MY seat (IT'S ALL MINE. MINE MINE MINE, AND I'LL GET SUPER MAD IF SOMEONE TAKES IT BECAUSE I AM A MATURE ADULT) ..........


----------



## Carrie

disaster117 said:


> Lol it's okay. Now I'm just waiting to see if she gets mad again next week when I sit in MY seat (IT'S ALL MINE. MINE MINE MINE, AND I'LL GET SUPER MAD IF SOMEONE TAKES IT BECAUSE I AM A MATURE ADULT) ..........


Heh. I have to admit, I'm this way at the pool, when someone gets in my stretching spot, as if there was some kind of memo dispersed among everyone who does open swim stating that CARRIE LIKES TO STRETCH *THERE*, thanks very much. :blush:


----------



## Shosh

free2beme04 said:


> Oh...it came off that you were chastising the poster, but you meant the woman in the story...
> 
> I'm annoyed that I didn't figure that out. :doh:



Yes I probably did not explain myself well. Sorry. I meant the seat lady.


----------



## thejuicyone

Just woke up in a clammy sweat.


----------



## Blackjack

Very, very high anxiety lately. Haven't been sleeping, appetite's been off, fucked up dreams...

All of which just increases my fucking anxiety.


----------



## CAMellie

I recently re-started some meds and now I'm all sleepy and irritated. Doc says it could take a few weeks to re-adjust.


----------



## Ruffie

A mom that comes to my youth centre changing her daughter's poopy diaper at the computer on her lap and then going right back to typing forcing us to sterilize everything after she left. AND she had the nerve to be offended when I asked her to change baby in the washroom from here on out.


----------



## mossystate

disaster117 said:


> My copy of American Psycho is falling apart, so I had to staple it back together today. It has proved to be very annoying having to read sections of a book.





* hands you the duct tape *

I lost all my books a couple of years back, due to flooding. No matter that my taste in reading might be different from yours... books are precious.


----------



## disaster117

mossystate said:


> * hands you the duct tape *
> 
> I lost all my books a couple of years back, due to flooding. No matter that my taste in reading might be different from yours... books are precious.



Agreed 100%. I don't know what I would do if I lost any of mine, I am so sorry for your losses. Seriously.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

disaster117 said:


> My copy of American Psycho is falling apart, so I had to staple it back together today. It has proved to be very annoying having to read sections of a book.





mossystate said:


> * hands you the duct tape *
> 
> I lost all my books a couple of years back, due to flooding. No matter that my taste in reading might be different from yours... *books are precious*.



*^^ THAT ^^:bow:

I am such a voracious reader, it's not even funny. I don't like audio readers, because I prefer MY interpretation of a character's voice in head. I'm also not a fan of electronic readers, I prefer actual BOOKS. I donate books to my local library every couple of years, but I have 100+ books I just can't seem to part with. 

I can imagine how your loss feels, Mossy and like Disaster I am truly sorry for it. *


----------



## OIFMountaineer

The fact that Columbus day is today reminds me that St. Patrick's Day is STILL not a federal holiday.


----------



## Saoirse

I find Columbus Day in general, just annoying. The things they're still teaching kids in school! 

Im also annoyed that the managers at my new job seem to have communication problems with each other. When I was being scheduled for my first week of work I asked for a few days off, for a family event (my da turned 60 and we threw a HUGE party!!) and two different managers (one of whom does the scheduling) said "Sure, no problem! We'll take care of it." And... now I'm getting calls from a manager, saying I was scheduled. WTF?!

Even though this manager reassured me that its not my fault, I'm left feeling like a jackass and I'm not even a month into this job!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Grad school... 

I know I signed up for this voluntarily, but I certainly don't appreciate all of the extra crap that was just dumped in my lap today!

I'm super frustrated. I need a hug!


----------



## snuggletiger

Im annoyed that I didn't get Columbus Day off and there's not more events celebrating the brave explorer.


----------



## mossystate

disaster117 said:


> Agreed 100%. I don't know what I would do if I lost any of mine, I am so sorry for your losses. Seriously.





OneWickedAngel said:


> *^^ THAT ^^:bow:
> I can imagine how your loss feels, Mossy and like Disaster I am truly sorry for it. *



Thanks, kidlets. In the time that has passed, I have bought only a few books. I get lots of stuff from the library, but it is not the same.


----------



## disaster117

mossystate said:


> Thanks, kidlets. In the time that has passed, I have bought only a few books. I get lots of stuff from the library, but it is not the same.



We're here for you.

Oh god, I cannot read something that I'm honestly interested in from the library. It's so hard for me because I dog-ear EVERYTHING lately...and I have to frequently revisit those pages when I want to reference them (can't do that if I have to return the book in a month and a half). I bought 3 books the other day and my boyfriend asked me why I didn't just get them at the library. I was appalled, lol. 

But I guess for you it just makes the ones you buy that much more special, you know?


----------



## HottiMegan

Ruffie said:


> A mom that comes to my youth centre changing her daughter's poopy diaper at the computer on her lap and then going right back to typing forcing us to sterilize everything after she left. AND she had the nerve to be offended when I asked her to change baby in the washroom from here on out.



That's just gross. I can't believe how people treat the idea of changing diapers. Throwing them in the parking lot, leaving them in a heap in the bathroom. All just gross. I'm suprised she got offended! sheesh!


----------



## mossystate

disaster117 said:


> We're here for you.
> 
> Oh god, I cannot read something that I'm honestly interested in from the library. It's so hard for me because I dog-ear EVERYTHING lately...and I have to frequently revisit those pages when I want to reference them (can't do that if I have to return the book in a month and a half). I bought 3 books the other day and my boyfriend asked me why I didn't just get them at the library. I was appalled, lol.
> 
> But I guess for you it just makes the ones you buy that much more special, you know?



LOL I think about the...errrr...stains.... dog-earred pages I can handle!


----------



## disaster117

mossystate said:


> LOL I think about the...errrr...stains.... dog-earred pages I can handle!



Haha, very true. Dog-earred pages do seem trivial to me now.


----------



## Cors

Okay, where to begin. I had a really hectic day at school with no scheduled meal break times so I grabbed two SlimFast shakes (200+ Cals each and _some_ nutrition compared to regular drinks - I also happen to like the taste) and drank it while running from one campus to another. A strange spectacle maybe, for a hassled-looking, obviously underweight girl to be drinking "diet meal replacements" but hey, it is not something I should have to justify! 

Anyway, this fat (approx 300lbs) woman stopped me, repeatedly tugged at my jacket and poked at my ribs (causing bruising) and told everyone on the crowded street how I am another of those disgusting skinny bimbos, how real men love thick women and how glad she is that her daughter's body looks nothing like mine. As much as I think fat female form is beautiful and sometimes wish I have an easier time gaining weight, I was so shocked and angered by the hate in her voice that I was tempted to call her names associated with her size just to shut her up. I felt especially bad when I noticed that people on the streets, even the bigger ones were clearly laughing at her. I ended up muttering something about being late for class and running off, but ugh, I was stewing the whole day. I wish I could have done more, but honestly I wouldn't have known what to say... 

I mean, I have had sandwiches shoved in my face so many times and had strangers make horrible comments about my body, but I have never actually been physically attacked like that. Going to the police would probably have been too harsh, but she shouldn't be allowed to get away like that. Ugh.


----------



## Teleute

AAAACK!  <--Seriously, I am making that face right now. What... the... FUCK... gives someone the idea that it's okay for them to do that? EEEEESH!


----------



## bmann0413

Cors said:


> Okay, where to begin. I had a really hectic day at school with no scheduled meal break times so I grabbed two SlimFast shakes (200+ Cals each and _some_ nutrition compared to regular drinks - I also happen to like the taste) and drank it while running from one campus to another. A strange spectacle maybe, for a hassled-looking, obviously underweight girl to be drinking "diet meal replacements" but hey, it is not something I should have to justify!
> 
> Anyway, this fat (approx 300lbs) woman stopped me, repeatedly tugged at my jacket and poked at my ribs (causing bruising) and told everyone on the crowded street how I am another of those disgusting skinny bimbos, how real men love thick women and how glad she is that her daughter's body looks nothing like mine. As much as I think fat female form is beautiful and sometimes wish I have an easier time gaining weight, I was so shocked and angered by the hate in her voice that I was tempted to call her names associated with her size just to shut her up. I felt especially bad when I noticed that people on the streets, even the bigger ones were clearly laughing at her. I ended up muttering something about being late for class and running off, but ugh, I was stewing the whole day. I wish I could have done more, but honestly I wouldn't have known what to say...
> 
> I mean, I have had sandwiches shoved in my face so many times and had strangers make horrible comments about my body, but I have never actually been physically attacked like that. Going to the police would probably have been too harsh, but she shouldn't be allowed to get away like that. Ugh.



I don't think you're a bimbo. :happy:

As for what's getting on my nerves, MY DAMN LAPTOP HASN'T BEEN DELIVERED YET!


----------



## Crystal

Wow Cors...

I don't even know what to say. No one has the right to invade your privacy like that. That's just despicable.


----------



## goofy girl

Cors said:


> Okay, where to begin. I had a really hectic day at school with no scheduled meal break times so I grabbed two SlimFast shakes (200+ Cals each and _some_ nutrition compared to regular drinks - I also happen to like the taste) and drank it while running from one campus to another. A strange spectacle maybe, for a hassled-looking, obviously underweight girl to be drinking "diet meal replacements" but hey, it is not something I should have to justify!
> 
> Anyway, this fat (approx 300lbs) woman stopped me, repeatedly tugged at my jacket and poked at my ribs (causing bruising) and told everyone on the crowded street how I am another of those disgusting skinny bimbos, how real men love thick women and how glad she is that her daughter's body looks nothing like mine. As much as I think fat female form is beautiful and sometimes wish I have an easier time gaining weight, I was so shocked and angered by the hate in her voice that I was tempted to call her names associated with her size just to shut her up. I felt especially bad when I noticed that people on the streets, even the bigger ones were clearly laughing at her. I ended up muttering something about being late for class and running off, but ugh, I was stewing the whole day. I wish I could have done more, but honestly I wouldn't have known what to say...
> 
> I mean, I have had sandwiches shoved in my face so many times and had strangers make horrible comments about my body, but I have never actually been physically attacked like that. Going to the police would probably have been too harsh, but she shouldn't be allowed to get away like that. Ugh.



That's horrible. I'm sorry that happened.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Today and tomorrow are my only evenings off this week. My boyfriend is also off, but will be with his band both nights.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Cors said:


> Okay, where to begin. I had a really hectic day at school with no scheduled meal break times so I grabbed two SlimFast shakes (200+ Cals each and _some_ nutrition compared to regular drinks - I also happen to like the taste) and drank it while running from one campus to another. A strange spectacle maybe, for a hassled-looking, obviously underweight girl to be drinking "diet meal replacements" but hey, it is not something I should have to justify!
> 
> Anyway, this fat (approx 300lbs) woman stopped me, repeatedly tugged at my jacket and poked at my ribs (causing bruising) and told everyone on the crowded street how I am another of those disgusting skinny bimbos, how real men love thick women and how glad she is that her daughter's body looks nothing like mine. As much as I think fat female form is beautiful and sometimes wish I have an easier time gaining weight, I was so shocked and angered by the hate in her voice that I was tempted to call her names associated with her size just to shut her up. I felt especially bad when I noticed that people on the streets, even the bigger ones were clearly laughing at her. I ended up muttering something about being late for class and running off, but ugh, I was stewing the whole day. I wish I could have done more, but honestly I wouldn't have known what to say...
> 
> I mean, I have had sandwiches shoved in my face so many times and had strangers make horrible comments about my body, but I have never actually been physically attacked like that. Going to the police would probably have been too harsh, but she shouldn't be allowed to get away like that. Ugh.



*hugs* NO ONE should have to put up with that kind of behaviour.


----------



## disaster117

Cors said:


> Okay, where to begin. I had a really hectic day at school with no scheduled meal break times so I grabbed two SlimFast shakes (200+ Cals each and _some_ nutrition compared to regular drinks - I also happen to like the taste) and drank it while running from one campus to another. A strange spectacle maybe, for a hassled-looking, obviously underweight girl to be drinking "diet meal replacements" but hey, it is not something I should have to justify!
> 
> Anyway, this fat (approx 300lbs) woman stopped me, repeatedly tugged at my jacket and poked at my ribs (causing bruising) and told everyone on the crowded street how I am another of those disgusting skinny bimbos, how real men love thick women and how glad she is that her daughter's body looks nothing like mine. As much as I think fat female form is beautiful and sometimes wish I have an easier time gaining weight, I was so shocked and angered by the hate in her voice that I was tempted to call her names associated with her size just to shut her up. I felt especially bad when I noticed that people on the streets, even the bigger ones were clearly laughing at her. I ended up muttering something about being late for class and running off, but ugh, I was stewing the whole day. I wish I could have done more, but honestly I wouldn't have known what to say...
> 
> I mean, I have had sandwiches shoved in my face so many times and had strangers make horrible comments about my body, but I have never actually been physically attacked like that. Going to the police would probably have been too harsh, but she shouldn't be allowed to get away like that. Ugh.



This is unacceptable. No matter what someone looks like, I think that everyone should have a certain basic right to not be TOUCHED by strangers on the street. If someone did that to me I don't think I would've been able to contain myself. Like other people have said in response to this, this is a matter of privacy (or lack thereof), with an underlying issue of obsession with how people look. This woman (assumptions here, nothing factual) has probably been teased about her weight (or at least felt the unaccepting nature of a lot of people) as long as she has been fat. I'm just thinking out loud here, but why do people think they have the right to do the same things that they've had done to them? Spreading this kind of hate everywhere you go just does not make it better for anyone. I am a firm non-believer of "an eye for an eye", and this just makes me sick. Cors, I'm so sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Cors said:


> Okay, where to begin. I had a really hectic day at school with no scheduled meal break times so I grabbed two SlimFast shakes (200+ Cals each and _some_ nutrition compared to regular drinks - I also happen to like the taste) and drank it while running from one campus to another. A strange spectacle maybe, for a hassled-looking, obviously underweight girl to be drinking "diet meal replacements" but hey, it is not something I should have to justify!
> 
> Anyway, this fat (approx 300lbs) woman stopped me, repeatedly tugged at my jacket and poked at my ribs (causing bruising) and told everyone on the crowded street how I am another of those disgusting skinny bimbos, how real men love thick women and how glad she is that her daughter's body looks nothing like mine. As much as I think fat female form is beautiful and sometimes wish I have an easier time gaining weight, I was so shocked and angered by the hate in her voice that I was tempted to call her names associated with her size just to shut her up. I felt especially bad when I noticed that people on the streets, even the bigger ones were clearly laughing at her. I ended up muttering something about being late for class and running off, but ugh, I was stewing the whole day. I wish I could have done more, but honestly I wouldn't have known what to say...
> 
> I mean, I have had sandwiches shoved in my face so many times and had strangers make horrible comments about my body, but I have never actually been physically attacked like that. Going to the police would probably have been too harsh, but she shouldn't be allowed to get away like that. Ugh.




So sorry Cors....you don't deserve that at all. 

Your post reminded of a movie I watched called "Disfigured". It compares the two worlds of body size and people are affected by it all....and makes some interesting parallels.


----------



## Dmitra

I wish I could rep you for bravery and restraint but, alas, I am blocked. What a meanie, picking on you like that and being just as much of an asshat as a mob of teenage lipophobic bratboys. I hope she has a nice big Nightmare about how she treated you today and gets instant karma-lized. {{{Cors}}}

People taking their angst out on innocent bystanders is a huge annoyance, thus my extra bonus disgust with that woman's attack.



Cors said:


> Okay, where to begin. I had a really hectic day at school with no scheduled meal break times so I grabbed two SlimFast shakes (200+ Cals each and _some_ nutrition compared to regular drinks - I also happen to like the taste) and drank it while running from one campus to another. A strange spectacle maybe, for a hassled-looking, obviously underweight girl to be drinking "diet meal replacements" but hey, it is not something I should have to justify!
> 
> Anyway, this fat (approx 300lbs) woman stopped me, repeatedly tugged at my jacket and poked at my ribs (causing bruising) and told everyone on the crowded street how I am another of those disgusting skinny bimbos, how real men love thick women and how glad she is that her daughter's body looks nothing like mine. As much as I think fat female form is beautiful and sometimes wish I have an easier time gaining weight, I was so shocked and angered by the hate in her voice that I was tempted to call her names associated with her size just to shut her up. I felt especially bad when I noticed that people on the streets, even the bigger ones were clearly laughing at her. I ended up muttering something about being late for class and running off, but ugh, I was stewing the whole day. I wish I could have done more, but honestly I wouldn't have known what to say...
> 
> I mean, I have had sandwiches shoved in my face so many times and had strangers make horrible comments about my body, but I have never actually been physically attacked like that. Going to the police would probably have been too harsh, but she shouldn't be allowed to get away like that. Ugh.


----------



## Cors

Thanks for the support, ladies. 

Another reason I didn't retaliate because she looks old (don't you hate how some old people are so self-righteous and rude), frail and was walking with some sort of cane. Not to mention that the bystanders who stopped and stare were laughing at her and one bigger woman even called her a crazy fat whale, but she seemed oblivious to all of that. I do wonder if she is sane and hope I won't bump into her again.


----------



## snuggletiger

Ruffie said:


> A mom that comes to my youth centre changing her daughter's poopy diaper at the computer on her lap and then going right back to typing forcing us to sterilize everything after she left. AND she had the nerve to be offended when I asked her to change baby in the washroom from here on out.



I bet if someone smeared the mom's face in that diaper she'd learn fast.


----------



## Carrie

snuggletiger said:


> I bet if someone smeared the mom's face in that diaper she'd learn fast.


Orrrrr......someone could just say to her, "Hey, gross, please don't do that on my desk." 

Rather than going directly to the face-poo-smear, I mean. Just an idea.


----------



## snuggletiger

Carrie said:


> Orrrrr......someone could just say to her, "Hey, gross, please don't do that on my desk."
> 
> Rather than going directly to the face-poo-smear, I mean. Just an idea.



Seemed like words didn't work on the lady because when Ruffie called her out on it, she got mad at Ruffie. So I figure blunt raw forceful action would teach the lady. Not like we are hitting her in the mouth all Crooklyn/smashmouth style.


----------



## thejuicyone

My fingers smell like donuts...There are no donuts.


----------



## rollhandler

Grrrr! I have recently been hired for and confirmed hired for 2 jobs that instead of giving me a start date has offered an excuse for why they can't start me until nearly next month.

I have to wait for someone to either quit or be discharged prior to my starting.

WTF is up with this? Whats worse is that I got the referral to the job from the unemployment office, so one could reasonably assume the job to be available at the time of interview.

The second job offer was hinged on my background check which I was assured (after 2 interviews) I had the job should it clear security........
I learned later that my application was most likely shit-canned.
What I've learned about this was that employers requiring exhaustive and extensive background checks in employment applications will shit-can qualified applications if you've lived in more than one state since age 18 (which was as far back as they wanted me to document) making my application too EXPENSIVE to worry about. 

All I can do is keep looking! *headdesk**headdesk**headdesk*

Rollhandler


----------



## Teleute

Carrie said:


> Orrrrr......someone could just say to her, "Hey, gross, please don't do that on my desk."
> 
> Rather than going directly to the face-poo-smear, I mean. Just an idea.



Way to take all the fun out of life, Carrie. I mean, jeez....


----------



## Carrie

Teleute said:


> Way to take all the fun out of life, Carrie. I mean, jeez....


I know! I'm such a stick in the mud, aren't I.


----------



## katorade

Carrie said:


> I know! I'm such a stick in the mud, aren't I.



Excuse me, ma'am. Could you keep your muddy sticks off my desk?


----------



## thejuicyone

I feel like I have a big load of jizz just chillin' in my throat. lol
For real, not appetitizing at all. *hacks* *coughs* 
Fuck you flu season!


----------



## JoyJoy

The sign at the office across from the grocery store that reads "All those Fat Burgers are now making you Moo". Hahahaha...yeah, I get it. Moo...fat people are cows. Y'all are witty s.o.b.s. :blink:


----------



## Blackjack

So it's snowing here in CT, and I've got this nasty cough today. No fever or anything, just a really, really awful cough. Last time this indicated bronchitis, so I called out of work.

I just went to the clinic to get a doc's note, and on my way home, the brake light and the battery light on my dashboard lit up.

So now I'm losing the pay for today (no more sick days), possibly for tomorrow, and the only car we have is ailing.

Fuck this shit.


----------



## Mathias

The balloon boy hoax. Busted!


----------



## Blackjack

I'd also like to say that election season sucks... a bunch of people I've never seen before acting like they're neighbors who've been our friends for years, having their kids walk up and down the street with them knocking on doors and passing out little flyers.


----------



## CAMellie

Our roomies are bailing on us with 5 months still to go on the lease. We can't afford to pay the rent on our own so we have to bail, too. We're moving in with my mother. *sigh*


----------



## littlefairywren

That I stupidly leant a friend a large sum of money! Now I can't afford to pay for my art class and the doofus refuses to acknowledge the fact that he owes me. In fact, now avoids me!
So mad I could spit......if I knew how:doh:


----------



## mossystate

lfw...that does suck...hugely! I can only hope that something in his nasty little head changes, and you get your money

My annoyance...itchy eyelids. Not the end of the world...not close...but...damn...wanting to take sharp things to them...not good. I am getting more allergic reactions. * eyes cheese grater *


----------



## littlefairywren

mossystate said:


> lfw...that does suck...hugely! I can only hope that something in his nasty little head changes, and you get your money
> 
> My annoyance...itchy eyelids. Not the end of the world...not close...but...damn...wanting to take sharp things to them...not good. I am getting more allergic reactions. * eyes cheese grater *



Thanks mossy, but I have a feeling I will be waiting till hell freezes over or till the little peckerhead grows a conscience. 

I HATE itchy eyelids!


----------



## CleverBomb

mossystate said:


> lfw...that does suck...hugely! I can only hope that something in his nasty little head changes, and you get your money
> 
> My annoyance...itchy eyelids. Not the end of the world...not close...but...damn...wanting to take sharp things to them...not good. I am getting more allergic reactions. * eyes cheese grater *


It's not clear as to what's triggering your episode, but Claratin or Allegra work on food allergies also, to some extent. Worth a shot, anyhow.

-Rusty


----------



## rollhandler

littlefairywren said:


> That I stupidly leant a friend a large sum of money! Now I can't afford to pay for my art class and the doofus refuses to acknowledge the fact that he owes me. In fact, now avoids me!
> So mad I could spit......if I knew how:doh:



I don't remember who said it first.
If you lend someone money and never see them again it was probably worth what you spent.
Rollhandler


----------



## littlefairywren

rollhandler said:


> I don't remember who said it first.
> If you lend someone money and never see them again it was probably worth what you spent.
> Rollhandler



Now that is a good way off looking at things.....thanks rollhandler


----------



## lostjacket

My complete lack of being here lately. Need to get on that...


----------



## mszwebs

lostjacket said:


> My complete lack of being here lately. Need to get on that...



Well...Holy Cow. 

Welcome back.


----------



## HottiMegan

I broke my one and only sewing machine needle and don't have a ride until hubby gets home so i can replace it. At least Max's costume is sewn up to the point that I need his body in it to make adjustments. sigh.. I wanted to sew more of it though! It sometimes sucks that we chose to be a one car family.


----------



## Lovelyone

People who dont get that friendsip is a 2-way street. People, people...dont drink from the well and not replenish what you take. *sigh


----------



## JoyJoy

A line from a song that I heard on the radio this morning, that had never before struck me with it's very poor construction. Now it won't leave my head. 

"I cannot forget from where it is that I come from"
(guess the song..it's not hard!)


----------



## Gingembre

I am annoyed that I found it really hard to get out of bed this morning and vowed to myself that I would get an early night tonight. Yet here I am on Dims, it's nearly 1:30am and I have to get up in 5 1/2 hours. Why do I do this to myself?! Argh.


----------



## mszwebs

i should be shaving my legs, dying my hair and packing.

Instead, I'm just hangin out, looking at things online.

Meh.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

JoyJoy said:


> A line from a song that I heard on the radio this morning, that had never before struck me with it's very poor construction. Now it won't leave my head.
> 
> "I cannot forget from where it is that I come from"
> (guess the song..it's not hard!)




Wait....that's John Mellencamp....Small Town? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eDkAG3R0h8


Methinks I answered tonight's music trivia question on the first try


----------



## bigsexy920

almost 6ft tall barefoot - 400 lbs and invisable


----------



## Mathias

Facebook's new "update" is really screwy.


----------



## disaster117

Can't shake this really bad feeling about something that happened earlier. It was a very small, probably innocent thing, but I just can't shake the feeling that there's something that's underlying. Trust issues are coming back...


----------



## thejuicyone

My pain meds. are making me irritable The numbness in my face doesn't help the annoyance. I feel like Gary Busey because of my teef.

He's probably feeling like he's the fuckin' man around here. ;p Tag.


----------



## Sugar

I can't go back to sleep despite being tired.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

There's a Mouse In my Bedroom.
But I don't want to kill it  So I r Annoyed.


----------



## littlefairywren

It is 1.30am, having a touch of insomnia. To top it off am feeling a tad lonely. So yeah....crappy all round lol. That is annoying!


----------



## Mathias

I hate comcast...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Mathias said:


> I hate comcast...


A Lot of people I know hate Comcast. They must really suck. Lol


----------



## OIFMountaineer

I hate SuddenLink, hell, I hate cable. I MISS MY DISH!


----------



## thejuicyone

I want him, but, I can't have him at the moment. Hrrmphh.


----------



## Sugar

I'm trying to get back on a "normal" sleep schedule and it's not working at all.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

I want to go to Flat Top Grill for some stir-fry, but not having anyone to go with kinda ruins the trip. I think they do take-out, but I'm not feeling adventurous. Plus, it's a better excuse to cook at home, to let my wallet continue to keep my check card in custody.


----------



## JoyJoy

Spending four hours on a very detailed and tedious form-creation, and getting so wrapped up in the work that I forgot to save as I was working and didn't realize it until the program crashed, losing all four hours of work. :doh::blink:


----------



## Blackjack

My co-worker who came in today, sick as a dog. I work in a deli. She handles food.

I was two seconds away from flying off the fucking handle at her.


----------



## cheekyjez

I'm trying (and unable) to find a band that I played a gig with in late 2000. The band is called The Silver Tongues. I've found two other bands by that name, one from the UK and one from Italy. 

The band I'm looking for played CBGB's in early 2000, Papa Roach opened for them. Possibly on 4/5/00. I know they used to have a website which contained audio tracks of two of their songs - "Junkie Funk" and "Swan Song".

I know they existed for at least a few years after 2000 but have no idea what happened to them.

It's driving me nuts.


----------



## DeerVictory

My brother just broke my mother's heart.


----------



## tinkerbell

my husband went to bed, and I wanted to have sex. :blush:


----------



## katorade

Raegan said:


> My brother just broke my mother's heart.




Did you kick his ass?


----------



## BBW4Chattery

Having something to say but not having the words to get it out.


----------



## KnottyOne

Barber totally screwed my beard up when he was trimming it, had to cut it down to nearly noting to make it look goodish. Please let it grow back super fast


----------



## mejix

look if you know i am cranky do not come all sunshiny smiley smiley trying to disarm me. that reaaaally pisses me off. get lost.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

mejix said:


> look if you know i am cranky do not come all sunshiny smiley smiley trying to disarm me. that reaaaally pisses me off. get lost.



*^^^^ THAT ^^^*

Some folks have had their feeling seriously hurt coming at me all perky-ish at the wrong time. If you know what evil I am when in a good mood why, oh why would you want to come at me when I am obviously in a less than happy one?! Grrrrrr!


----------



## katorade

The kid upstairs has a cough.

The kid upstairs has a cough that happens every 5 seconds.

The kid upstairs has a cough that happens every 5 seconds and ends with a vomiting sound.

Vomiting sounds make ME want to vomit.


----------



## Ruffie

Not being heard when I ask for even the simplest of tasks to be done around here to help me out. Then having to use time not at work(mornings and weekends) to catch up on all these things. I am tired of never having a day off!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ruffie said:


> Not being heard when I ask for even the simplest of tasks to be done around here to help me out. Then having to use time not at work(mornings and weekends) to catch up on all these things. I am tired of never having a day off!




I hear you big time on this one Ruth. I get tired of people thinking the word Mom is synonymous with the word maid.


----------



## goofy girl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I hear you big time on this one Ruth. I get tired of people thinking the word Mom is synonymous with the word maid.



wow...so is "wife", and they don't even sound alike!! :doh::happy: (I really have no idea what emotion is appropriate there LOL )


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

goofy girl said:


> wow...so is "wife", and they don't even sound alike!! :doh::happy: (I really have no idea what emotion is appropriate there LOL )



Yeah, that was one of the many reasons I don't hold the title wife anymore. Funny, he now cleans up after himself and spends more quality time with his children without me.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

actually remembered to set all my clocks back last night...then at 3amish all the power went out...had to do them all again this am. ug.


----------



## Sugar

I'm very annoyed that my team is losing big time right now. How is it I get so wrapped up in strangers playing with a ball?!?!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm annoyed that once again, Halloween has passed. 

I Love Halloween way too much, I guess.


----------



## thejuicyone

Fuck the po po. I was passed out in the car assholes! INNOCENT!


----------



## KFD

thejuicyone said:


> Fuck the po po. I was passed out in the car assholes! INNOCENT!



Where were the keys? That could change the dynamic of the situation.

I am peeved about the fact that I am still on base, my enlistment bonus check hasn't been posted to my account yet. I don't have a car or a bike here yet, and Saturday night is still the loneliest night for me...

KFD


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

It's getting darker out earlier and earlier! It feels like it should be 10 at night but it's only 5:15! The days feel so short.


----------



## Gingembre

I think I am getting a cold again. I only just got over the last one. We are not amused.


----------



## MisticalMisty

My fucking job. My boss just screwed up 3 months of work...

November 20th can not get here soon enough...


----------



## littlefairywren

It is so hot outside, I could fry an egg on the driveway....I am begging for a cool change


----------



## thejuicyone

He needs to buck up! I am not liking this. Nuh-uh. I'm this close to coming up there and...Well, doing stuff.


----------



## 1300 Class

Some bastard at work is complaining about having to actually do _his_ job, yet _I_ get the "please explain why he complained" talk from a superior (we do the same job but on different days). If the stupid so-and-so would do his job instead of bitching, whinging and moaning like a big sook, there wouldn't be an issue. If I ever see him, I shall make my opinion quite clear.


----------



## HottiMegan

I fell pretty hard last week while tripping on Alex's toys. I have bruising all over my belly and now my hip is killing me. I am annoyed because i just want to stop hurting from this darned fall.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HottiMegan said:


> I fell pretty hard last week while tripping on Alex's toys. I have bruising all over my belly and now my hip is killing me. I am annoyed because i just want to stop hurting from this darned fall.



Taking anything? 3 to 4 ibuprofen pills are the same as prescription strength. They helped me with the pain after a c-section.


----------



## littlefairywren

I am wide awake at almost 2am, and starting to hit the crazy stage of my insomnia! Please let me fall asleep


----------



## sugar and spice

HottiMegan said:


> I fell pretty hard last week while tripping on Alex's toys. I have bruising all over my belly and now my hip is killing me. I am annoyed because i just want to stop hurting from this darned fall.



Megan, I know the feeling I took a really bad fall almost a month ago and I'm still struggling to get back to where I was before the fall. I'm sorry that happened to you. I'm glad you weren't hurt any worse than you were.


----------



## HottiMegan

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Taking anything? 3 to 4 ibuprofen pills are the same as prescription strength. They helped me with the pain after a c-section.



I do that trick too. I usually take 3 when the pain is bad. If i cant sit still without pain i take 4. 



sugar and spice said:


> Megan, I know the feeling I took a really bad fall almost a month ago and I'm still struggling to get back to where I was before the fall. I'm sorry that happened to you. I'm glad you weren't hurt any worse than you were.



Thanks. I hate how much of a klutz i am. I swear i clean the living room like 3x a day and Alex goes in behind me to mess it back up! I think the hip pain is a flare up from when i slipped and fell at the grocery store earlier this year. I landed really hard on my hip and it's never been the same since. This new fall just exacerbated the old injury. 
i hope you heal soon. It sucks to be hurt.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

I pushed and pushed and pushed today at work. Trying to unload a shipment of inventory and throw it on shelves, while the entire store is amidst the chaos of remodelling and redecorating. I even refused the 10 minute break they offered, because I know I'm not the quickest worker. I wanted to make up for it with persistence.

But alas, there's still way too much, and I feel like I left them in a bind. I know there's about 6 other people who were there, and who were just as responsible for getting it all done. And the remodelling has rearranged all the food and cat litter, which is what I mostly work on. But I can't help but wonder if I could have done something more... Grr...


----------



## Paquito

I spent my night bent over a toilet, puking my guts out for an hour.


And I think I was puking up blood...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

There are these ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE BOOTS on Torrid's website. 
So this morning I took my Calve measurments to make sure I'd fit into them, before I go asking my 'rents for them for christmas. 

AND THE STUPID SITE HAS BEEN DOWN---ALL DAY. 


It wasn't irritating at first. It first said " We are currently undergoing scheduled maitenence. We will be back in approximately 30 Minutes. " And like 3 hours later, SAME MESSEGE!...Blah. So irritating. I don't want to forget or lose my measurment before I get a chance to see if I'd fit! .....Grr.

-Swoon- My Sweet, Sweet Faux Suede Monica Wedge Boots!


----------



## Sugar

I still don't entirely understand effected vs. affected and I feel like a moron when I know I need to pick one and I'm not sure which. :doh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Aunt was having the EXACT SAME PROBLEM yesterday when she had to proof-read and revise stuff for her boss! 

Hell, -I- don't even get it most times. I Guess by how it sounds. Heh. 




My Annoying Issue, is that I waited ALL DAY to find out, I will not fit into my beautiful Monica Faux Suede Wedge Boots from Torrid. I'm glad I looked before I bought them, though! ....damn my 22" Calves! :'(


----------



## katorade

Sugar said:


> I still don't entirely understand effected vs. affected and I feel like a moron when I know I need to pick one and I'm not sure which. :doh:



This one always gets me, too. The only way I remember them is that effect is used more as a noun than as a verb, and affect is used more as a verb than a noun. If you stick to that, most of the time you'll be correct, since Affect is rarely used as a noun outside of the clinical field to describe emotions.

"The cold weather affected the crops. The weather had a crippling effect."

Some other helpful tips, affect usually means "to act on", as a verb. *A*ffe*CT*. Effect tends to be more of a result than an action. 

To that end, when trying to figure out which to use as a verb, you could think of it as A before E in the alphabet. Making the first move and putting something in motion is *A*ffecting, carrying it out and accomplishing it is *E*ffecting (or effective).


----------



## Blackjack

katorade said:


> This one always gets me, too. The only way I remember them is that effect is used more as a noun than as a verb, and affect is used more as a verb than a noun. If you stick to that, most of the time you'll be correct, since Affect is rarely used as a noun outside of the clinical field to describe emotions.
> 
> "The cold weather affected the crops. The weather had a crippling effect."
> 
> Some other helpful tips, affect usually means "to act on", as a verb. *A*ffe*CT*. Effect tends to be more of a result than an action.
> 
> To that end, when trying to figure out which to use as a verb, you could think of it as A before E in the alphabet. Making the first move and putting something in motion is *A*ffecting, carrying it out and accomplishing it is *E*ffecting (or effective).



To bring this into mindfuck territory, it's also proper to say that Sugar's post effected this conversation.


----------



## katorade

*head asplode*


----------



## KFD

You know what non-dims thing is pissing me off right now? FANTASY FEEDER!!!!

If you have seen my rant on curvage, go read that. I used metaphors for this place and curvage as nice restaurants you take your coworkers or kids to. FF, a dive bar when you can get two types of beer on tap at ten am. Cheap and Domestic. 

Those fascist miscreants deleted a picture of mine, because somebody complained. The picture is so galling and scandalous, if you look at my avatar, *thats the picture!!!!*

So, I can post (nearly-) naked photos (yes GoofyGirl, username KFD) of myself on there, but I can't post a photo of me wearing a gasmask with an outstretched finger!? I have to wade through photos of fat guy-ness (no offense, fellas, but I prefer the feminine adipose-laden shape) to get to messages and stuff on there. I don't complain, I go about my merry way. Someone got offended because of a finger. To add to the frustration the guidelines do say post nothing offensive or intentionally antagonistic in a paragraph about posting in a forum. *NOT PICTURES!!!*

What's offensive? Male Genitalia to get to my messages. What's antagonistic? This damn reputation box! Not an otherwise edgy hand gesture...:doh:

yeah, still no enlistment bonus. Anybody want to go out with me for dinner when I get it!?


----------



## Gingembre

I am really annoyed that my mum told my sister where I was planning on taking her for her birthday present/surprise at the end of December. My mum hates surprises (so doesnt think that others like them) and isnt big on birthdays since my sister & i grew up, but it's her 21st and I had put a LOT of effort into thinking of somewhere good that we could both go together. Being a surprise spoiler is NOT COOL, mum, and "oh for god's sake she's not a child" is a CRAP response. I am cross, and upset


----------



## MisticalMisty

So, we are taking family pictures outside on Saturday. I bought 3 really cute sweaters thinking it would be a beautiful fall day. INSTEAD..it's gonna feel like summer at a balmy 84 degrees. I don't know what to do. I don't really own anything summery that I would want to wear in pictures..plus I had my heart set on the sweaters. We haven't picked a time yet, so I'm hoping for early morning so it won't be so warm!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Misty - wear a t-shirt that won't show under the sweater, and then throw the sweater on last-minute right before the shoot?


----------



## MisticalMisty

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Misty - wear a t-shirt that won't show under the sweater, and then throw the sweater on last-minute right before the shoot?



That's what I'm thinking. I'm worried about my hair and makeup though.. I sweat like a pig when I'm not doing anything..standing outside and walking, posing etc...freaks me out!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Yeah, I understand, I'd be worried about the same thing.


----------



## HottiMegan

Insurance sucks. My son has an infection from his surgery and the only med that the docs recommends isnt covered by his insurance. So that means we have to go through a bunch of hoops to get the insurance to cover it. Meanwhile, we're under threat of hospitalization 90 miles from home if his surgical site doesnt improve. That hospitalization will be me, alone with a busy 15 month old and a pissed off 6 year old. I'm seriously stressed about the stupid insurance not covering a freakin' antibiotic!!


----------



## thejuicyone

Muh teefusses hurt.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Gingembre said:


> I am really annoyed that my mum told my sister where I was planning on taking her for her birthday present/surprise at the end of December. My mum hates surprises (so doesnt think that others like them) and isnt big on birthdays since my sister & i grew up, but it's her 21st and I had put a LOT of effort into thinking of somewhere good that we could both go together. Being a surprise spoiler is NOT COOL, mum, and "oh for god's sake she's not a child" is a CRAP response. I am cross, and upset


I Would refuse to do said suprise. And instead do something moderately "Less" than what she is now expecting.


Then again, I'm a bitch.


----------



## Gingembre

Nah, I'm not gonna make my sister lose out again. Now i am frantically tring to see how far my imagination and budget can stretch to create a better surprise. But i'd already done that to come up with the plan that i had. Argh.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A Guy Asked Me out.
A Guy that I know through a friend. [Said Guy approached me himself though, not like it was set up or anything] and already excuses are flying. 

His friend has stolen his cellphone. He might have to work sunday. His car might be at the mechanic's, he might have to go to [insert name of city nearly 45 miles away] and if he does, doesn't know when he'll be back, ECT. 

Dude.
If you DON'T want to go out, DON'T ask me. 


With or without him, I'm still going bowling.
.......B.Stard.


----------



## Mini

I am now hallucinating fairly regularly. I am not sure if this is because of my medication or what, but it's really starting to freak me the fuck out. Last night I got attacked by demons. Which weren't there. Which can't be there, because they DON'T FUCKING EXIST, yet I remember it clear as day. 

It'd be nice if just once my brain could stop fucking around with me.


----------



## goofy girl

Mini said:


> I am now hallucinating fairly regularly. I am not sure if this is because of my medication or what, but it's really starting to freak me the fuck out. Last night I got attacked by demons. Which weren't there. Which can't be there, because they DON'T FUCKING EXIST, yet I remember it clear as day.
> 
> It'd be nice if just once my brain could stop fucking around with me.



medication will definitely do that. Or stress. I see snakes everywhere when I'm wicked stressed out.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Mini said:


> I am now hallucinating fairly regularly. I am not sure if this is because of my medication or what, but it's really starting to freak me the fuck out. Last night I got attacked by demons. Which weren't there. Which can't be there, because they DON'T FUCKING EXIST, yet I remember it clear as day.
> 
> It'd be nice if just once my brain could stop fucking around with me.


Wow, that's awful.  Call your doc - _now_. Hallucinations can be dangerous things if you're "in the moment," don't realize it's a hallucination, and act on it. Seriously - whoever your doc is would classify this as an emergency. You need different meds - quickly.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HottiMegan said:


> Insurance sucks. My son has an infection from his surgery and the only med that the docs recommends isnt covered by his insurance. So that means we have to go through a bunch of hoops to get the insurance to cover it. Meanwhile, we're under threat of hospitalization 90 miles from home if his surgical site doesnt improve. That hospitalization will be me, alone with a busy 15 month old and a pissed off 6 year old. I'm seriously stressed about the stupid insurance not covering a freakin' antibiotic!!



Did you tell the doctor all of this and ask if there is another option/medication? 

I have had to flat out tell my Health providers not to even bother giving me certain medications because I simply couldn't afford them, hence wouldn't be taking them, so they gave me an alternative that worked just fine.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Your Plump Princess said:


> A Guy Asked Me out.
> A Guy that I know through a friend. [Said Guy approached me himself though, not like it was set up or anything] and already excuses are flying.
> 
> His friend has stolen his cellphone. He might have to work sunday. His car might be at the mechanic's, he might have to go to [insert name of city nearly 45 miles away] and if he does, doesn't know when he'll be back, ECT.
> 
> Dude.
> If you DON'T want to go out, DON'T ask me.
> 
> 
> With or without him, I'm still going bowling.
> .......B.Stard.



Lol, if he brings it up again, YOU need to have something you MIGHT be doing already.....


----------



## Gingembre

Mini said:


> I am now hallucinating fairly regularly. I am not sure if this is because of my medication or what, but it's really starting to freak me the fuck out. Last night I got attacked by demons. Which weren't there. Which can't be there, because they DON'T FUCKING EXIST, yet I remember it clear as day.
> 
> It'd be nice if just once my brain could stop fucking around with me.



Youch, that's bad. Hope you get this sorted mega soon. *hugs*


----------



## littlefairywren

How hard is it to say thank you? It is two words people. Criminies!!!


----------



## disaster117

Have to write a 4-5 page paper tomorrow. Due Monday. Shouldn't have put it off for the week that I did. :doh: Welcome to college right?


----------



## Lovelyone

People who dont respond to e-mails...gahhhhhhh!


----------



## littlefairywren

Lovelyone said:


> People who dont respond to e-mails...gahhhhhhh!



Can I second this, and posts. What happened to common courtesy?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm s'posed to go out tonight with some dude.
I never called the bowling alley to see if they had leagues, which I'm sure they do. 
And We never set an exact time down for when we're meeting. 

Wow
Just Wow
Epic Fail. 
Epic Fail = Annoyance.


----------



## KFD

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm s'posed to go out tonight with some dude.
> I never called the bowling alley to see if they had leagues, which I'm sure they do.
> And We never set an exact time down for when we're meeting.
> 
> Wow
> Just Wow
> Epic Fail.
> Epic Fail = Annoyance.




Karma will just f*&& him over, anyway. There might be a legit excuse for him not showing up, or things happening all at once. He could be suffering from multiple instances of Murphy punt-kicking him in the cajones...

Woo-Sah. Rub the ears and methodically chant that saying.

My annoyance=last night. It started friday. I am a brokeass this weekend, so I was a DD for one of my buddies. He has a newer mitsu eclipse, and it's a five speed. I want seat time behind a stick car, because its been five years, and even though the bike is a manual, I use my hand instead of my left foot to clutch. No biggie. 

We go out friday night, and we meet a two girls at a bar here in Hell. I was all about the one of the two girls, and surprisingly, she is a BBW (holy hell, you mean I actually think a non-size zero is super hot!? No way!), and her friend isn't a size zero either. My buddy wasn't really into her friend, but after a while, he started warming up to her. We go to the Hard Rock, then ended up on the beach in Biloxi. The girl I was originally talking to, Rikki, and I were both DDs, so we hung out while my buddy Jeremy and Jess go off and do their thing, drink, whatever. I really enjoyed hanging out with Rikki, she is a way cool chick.

So then yesterday, I guess Jeremy convinced Jess to come down here-they live an hour away. So again, I DD for my buddy, who has been drinking yesterday afternoon. We ended up going to a party that evening, and I get a call from Rikki, saying they were in town, and going to meet us at the party. Rad! 

Well, Jeremy decided he didn't want those two at this party (Yes, this is beginning to sound like High School Confidential), so I am not going to let those two hanging, so I ended up entertaining them all night. So I guess the thesis statement here, is that my buddy decided to be a dick, ditch these girls, so it made for a really awkward situation last night. These girls drove all this way (which, again, not complaining, I am stoked I got to see Rikki last night), thanks to the my buddy and Jess conspiring, I had to deal with a grouchy jess last night, and while I got to drive my buddy's car all night, which means seat time behind a five speed car, I ended up unable to babysit him while he made a drunk ass of himself at this party, because I was playing diplomat because of his screw up. On top of that, I was broke, so I couldn't put gas in the girl's car, or anything like that. Arrgh...
I am glad I wasn't drinking last night....

/convoluted rant that was waaayyyyy longer than it needed to be 

C'est la vie.

KFD


----------



## Paquito

disaster117 said:


> Have to write a 4-5 page paper tomorrow. Due Monday. Shouldn't have put it off for the week that I did. :doh: Welcome to college right?



Me too! Four page paper due tomorrow, haven't even started it.

Yay college.


----------



## Rowan

I have a flash project due for my Multimedia Authoring class. I managed to animate a little robot dancing, but now i need to incorporate a button to start and stop it dancing and i cant get it to work to save my life. I want to slam my head against the wall until im unconcious and dont care about it anymore. I tossed and turned all night last night which made me too exhaused to go to church this morning which has left me pretty grumpy. I cant wait until this semester is over and i can change my major and get away from anything asking for me to be creative in media....yuck.


----------



## JoyJoy

Annoyed at my head that won't stop hurting, and it's making me irritable about petty, stupid things. 

I never realized how anal I am about how my towels are folded until someone else did it for me. Seeing them folded with the corners all wonky is driving me nuts. 

Mr. Sportcaster - it's not "New Or-lee-uhns". It's "New Orluns". One syllable. (Yes, I know, toe-may-toe/toe-mah-toe)

Also, Drew Brees/Saints - please stop sucking. -2 points on my FF team is just pathetic. 

Yeah, like I said....petty. I'm annoyed that I'm annoyed. I need to go take a hot bath or a nice long nap. Maybe both.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

JoyJoy said:


> I never realized how anal I am about how my towels are folded until someone else did it for me. Seeing them folded with the corners all wonky is driving me nuts.



I'm the same way over my towels....but folding them a certain way ensures they all fit on the shelf properly. My fussiness over the towels drives my oldest daughter crazy....this means I do all the laundry because I AM an anal pain in the ass about how everything is folded :doh:


----------



## mossystate

I need to take a picture of my towels, after I fold them. You and Joy would be twitching in a corner. You will see my roomie there. He is very particular about how things are folded. I am...whatever, dude.


----------



## Mini

Is it actually possible to front an intellectually honest argument for theism? I'm watching a recent debate between Christopher Hitchens and Frank Turek and Turek hasn't made a single point in almost 15 minutes of rambling. All he's managed is to quote mine and bungle like the useless asshole he fucking is.

What's annoying is that people will undoubtedly watch this shit-spewing "Dr." (of apologetics; kind of like being fluent in Klingon) and come away thinking he "won."


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> I need to take a picture of my towels, after I fold them. You and Joy would be twitching in a corner. You will see my roomie there. He is very particular about how things are folded. I am...whatever, dude.



What is it to "fold a towel"?


----------



## mossystate

Sugar said:


> What is it to "fold a towel"?



If I tell you, it won't end in tears, like the birds and the bees talk...promise?


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> If I tell you, it won't end in tears, like the birds and the bees talk...promise?



*tears up* Why must you be so gross?!?!


----------



## Fascinita

Mini said:


> Is it actually possible to front an intellectually honest argument for theism?



From the "Because it's good for you" camp: Pascal's Wager.

It's honest. You gotta give it that.


----------



## Proner

Being surprised by the rain when you came back from work. I was all wet and shivering when I was finally at home


----------



## Cors

I have been having terrible luck with mail recently! Grrrr.  

I am so sick of the Royal Mail strikes. It sucks when important mail arrives late and I think a couple of them might have even gotten misplaced, including a coveted and reasonably pricey perfume my sweetheart got for me from Germany more than six weeks ago. Some of my recent online buys (plastic bottles of skin and body care products) also came to me cracked and dented, despite protective packaging. The obviously roughly-handled box even had a fragile sticker on it. 

And oh, Parcelforce. Damn your exorbitant £13.50 handling fee (on top of customs duty and VAT which can easily go up to 30% of the package value) for any non-EU package, even _gifts_ above £35. It is so silly that I have to pay a hefty sum before they will release my birthday presents! 

I also bought a pair of shoes from the US, paid for expensive Priority Mail and for some reason, my package has been stuck in Canadian customs for over a week - I live in the UK! USPS customer service has been terribly unhelpful so far.


----------



## Mathias

My sister was in a car accident. She's ok, but shaken up.


----------



## thejuicyone

His actions confuse me sometimes. Quit fuckin' with my mind mannnn.


----------



## archivaltype

Rowan said:


> I have a flash project due for my Multimedia Authoring class. I managed to animate a little robot dancing, but now i need to incorporate a button to start and stop it dancing and i cant get it to work to save my life. I want to slam my head against the wall until im unconcious and dont care about it anymore. I tossed and turned all night last night which made me too exhaused to go to church this morning which has left me pretty grumpy. I cant wait until this semester is over and i can change my major and get away from anything asking for me to be creative in media....yuck.



Blah, flaaaaaaaash.
We did an underwater educational thing-a-ma-bob for kiddies last year and while it turned out pretty good...it took us foreeeeeever. That program...oh that program. 

Did you have to do any coding? I'm decent with action script 3.0 if you needed any help.


----------



## Rowan

archivaltype said:


> Blah, flaaaaaaaash.
> We did an underwater educational thing-a-ma-bob for kiddies last year and while it turned out pretty good...it took us foreeeeeever. That program...oh that program.
> 
> Did you have to do any coding? I'm decent with action script 3.0 if you needed any help.



sadly, yes. The programming i can understand since im taking c++ programming right now too and acing it, but the animation i made (two different robots dancing) i cant get a button to work with it. Driving me nuts. Im going to see my professor tomorrow during my lunch hour from work, but if he's no help I may have to take you up on your offer!  Im too high strung to be able to handle losing the A ive got in the class so far! Gah!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

There is a horsefly somewhere in my room by the window. I can't see him, but I can hear him and it's driving me up the effin' wall! It's freaking November! The little mofo better go dormant for the winter before I find him, that's all I have to say...


----------



## OIFMountaineer

I think I am getting sick. Having a room mate who works with pre-school kids all day means living with a petri dish of strange and exotic jungle flus.


----------



## Gingembre

thejuicyone said:


> His actions confuse me sometimes. Quit fuckin' with my mind mannnn.



I know that feeling - hope things sort themselves out for you.


I am annoyed that my phone battery is very nearly dead and I left my charger at my friend's house. I don't think I'll be able to get it back until tomorrow night at the earliest. Bugger bugger bugger!


----------



## Ruffie

Son supposed to show up today and help me take the popcorn ceiling down in a bedroom. I've been ill and get dizzy on the ladder so asked him in exchange for buying a few groceries if he would come and help me do that today. Mid afternoon and no son! Mama is NOT amused!


----------



## Proner

Rude students who makes fun of me at work because they're tall and I'm small, I know I'm not tall and don't care when it's men who do this but when it's girls I lost all my self-confidence and don't find me attractive at all... *sigh*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Mark, could I have 10 minutes of your time when you can?

Mark, I need you to bag crickets!

Mark, I need you to help this family with fish!

Could you finish wrapping up the freight shipment so it's ready for tomorrow?

I don't know how to get parakeets, could you help please?

Excuse me sir, but what all do I need to get a turtle?

Mark, go run backup on the register please?

~~ All this in about, oh, I'd say 20-30 minutes of being at work tonight, in no particular order. I hate needing to be in 5 places at once, it makes me mutter under my breath. It was a long and stressful night at work. Oh, and the best part is knowing that next week my hours have been cut by more than half. Gonna have to watch the budget extra careful now, especially with the holidays coming. I know I should be grateful for what I have, I.E. a job, but this just wasn't a good night to experience frantic distress at work.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Rowan said:


> I have a flash project due for my Multimedia Authoring class. I managed to animate a little robot dancing, but now i need to incorporate a button to start and stop it dancing and i cant get it to work to save my life. I want to slam my head against the wall until im unconcious and dont care about it anymore. I tossed and turned all night last night which made me too exhaused to go to church this morning which has left me pretty grumpy. I cant wait until this semester is over and i can change my major and get away from anything asking for me to be creative in media....yuck.



*shudder* I still get a tic in my eye when I think of some parts of my Graphic Design & Animation classes and that was almost 2 years ago. 3D Max, when I was done I put the book on eBay for a very cheap price and begged someone to buy it just so I could get it out of my house. That class gave me nightmares. I do not envy you right now lol, but good luck with the button


----------



## BeaBea

People who are absolutely determined to find a reason to take offence at something. Doesn't even matter what, they just want a good excuse to get all huffy and injured. Guess what people, life is sometimes a bit shit. Deal with it...

Tracey xx


----------



## DitzyBrunette

The rain. The rain needs to go away! I have some shopping to do and I put it off today because of the rain but tomorrow it will rain again. I just got over the flu and 2 hospital stays in a 3 week span so I'm not going out in the cold rain for one second more than I have to. I really want to get the errands done tomorrow, I hate shopping on Sundays, but if it's still raining tomorrow I'm staying inside all day.


----------



## cherylharrell

I am so depressed I could scream. I had to move in with my folks after My sweet Mike went to heaven from a heart attack, cuz I couldn't afford to live alone being a homemaker. And had to rent my house out to get some income. My mom had mentioned something about maybe getting a slim Christmas tree this yr so Thurs after going to grief support I picked one up in Big Lots I had seen on sale and got some nice colored multi faceted led lights for their main tree cuz they have the clear white lights on it & Mike & I always liked the colored ones cuz they were more Christmasy looking. (No offense to anyone who likes the clear white lights better). I picked up a few more things for decorating like cute garland and a lighted tree top that was similar to the one Mike & I had. My mom said she wants the tree taken back cuz it's too scrawny so we'd use the one she had. No prob there I could put the colored lights on the tree they already have along with the white clear lights that are already on it, to make it more Christmasy looking. So we did helping my folks with it, except one set is burned out & we'd have to exchange for another one and we need another set cuz 3 is not enough and 4 is what we need. 

Well my mom started squawking to take back the garland. She does not want me decorating with it (And what I was gonna do with it was gonna be really nice) and then she complained she didn't want to use the lighted topper and to take it back cuz she wants to use an angel she uses on the top of it. And the angel does not light up either. I can kind of hang with that, it's just I hate being told what to do when I will be 50 in a yr & 1/2. And worse yet she is now complaining about how I had to change her way to decorating the tree by adding colored lights to it. They don't understand that I want to honor Mike memory & that I was used to decorating a certain way with Mike & don't want to lose that. I can't even have a life or a Christmas now that he's gone. Can't eve decorate or Christmas the way I want to. She thinks I am coming and taking over their lives and changing things on them.They have done alot to help me out since Mike died & I appreciate it. But I just can't take this losing my life on top of losing him.

I am so hysterical I am crying myself silly & just feel like getting in my car & driving as far as I can go & never ever coming back to this dumb state. But I can't. I couldn't afford to go anywhere and my mom is gonna have knee surgery next week so I gotta take care of her & my dad with that. Now I am so depressed and I already stay depressed enough of the time. Sigh...


----------



## Ruffie

Spent the day cleaning up after a flood in the basement. Had plumbed in a new toilet and I guess in doing so we moved stuff around enough that theold shut off valve began to spray. Came down to water everywhere flowing out of the water closet down there. Thankfully hadn't made it over the the laminate flooring we laid in the other half of the basement! So long day spend mopping up, drying out, buying supplies re plumbing and cleaning. I am pooped!


----------



## KittyKitten

Proner said:


> Rude students who makes fun of me at work because they're tall and I'm small, I know I'm not tall and don't care when it's men who do this but when it's girls I lost all my self-confidence and don't find me attractive at all... *sigh*



_*Aww....you are a cutie. Screw the stupid bimbos. Love the shorties. *_


----------



## KittyKitten

_*It's the end of the semester and professors are throwing everything at you. Why can't they just swamp you in the early part of the semester with projects so that you aren't so tired later? I'm tired, I'm looking forward to Thanksgiving and I want to relax, dammit.*_


----------



## cherylharrell

Things have calmed down now with my mom. She just had plenty of garland & didn't need anymore. But still my Christmases with Mike are gone...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

cherylharrell said:


> I am so depressed I could scream. I had to move in with my folks after My sweet Mike went to heaven from a heart attack, cuz I couldn't afford to live alone being a homemaker. And had to rent my house out to get some income. My mom had mentioned something about maybe getting a slim Christmas tree this yr so Thurs after going to grief support I picked one up in Big Lots I had seen on sale and got some nice colored multi faceted led lights for their main tree cuz they have the clear white lights on it & Mike & I always liked the colored ones cuz they were more Christmasy looking. (No offense to anyone who likes the clear white lights better). I picked up a few more things for decorating like cute garland and a lighted tree top that was similar to the one Mike & I had. My mom said she wants the tree taken back cuz it's too scrawny so we'd use the one she had. No prob there I could put the colored lights on the tree they already have along with the white clear lights that are already on it, to make it more Christmasy looking. So we did helping my folks with it, except one set is burned out & we'd have to exchange for another one and we need another set cuz 3 is not enough and 4 is what we need.
> 
> Well my mom started squawking to take back the garland. She does not want me decorating with it (And what I was gonna do with it was gonna be really nice) and then she complained she didn't want to use the lighted topper and to take it back cuz she wants to use an angel she uses on the top of it. And the angel does not light up either. I can kind of hang with that, it's just I hate being told what to do when I will be 50 in a yr & 1/2. And worse yet she is now complaining about how I had to change her way to decorating the tree by adding colored lights to it. They don't understand that I want to honor Mike memory & that I was used to decorating a certain way with Mike & don't want to lose that. I can't even have a life or a Christmas now that he's gone. Can't eve decorate or Christmas the way I want to. She thinks I am coming and taking over their lives and changing things on them.They have done alot to help me out since Mike died & I appreciate it. But I just can't take this losing my life on top of losing him.
> 
> I am so hysterical I am crying myself silly & just feel like getting in my car & driving as far as I can go & never ever coming back to this dumb state. But I can't. I couldn't afford to go anywhere and my mom is gonna have knee surgery next week so I gotta take care of her & my dad with that. Now I am so depressed and I already stay depressed enough of the time. Sigh...



Cheryl,
We don't really know each other, but I wanted to say how sorry I am about the loss of your husband, Mike.

I'm in sorta a similar situation. I have to live with my mother because of health and financial issues. It's a major pain. We have different tastes, and I often feel as if I'm a guest or something because I don't feel comfortable in her environment. I've tried and tried to add a bit of me to the place, but she doesn't want it....even though she says to everyone that I have wonderful taste and decorate beautifully... It's hard being an adult, having been on your own, then having to go back. 

I'll be taking care of my mother too when she has her knee replacement surgery done, plus the rest of her thyroid taken out. Fun, fun. 

I hope you have the best holiday season possible.

Hugs,
Mizz


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks for the support. Sounds like we're going thru similar stuff. I wish you well with your mom. Bad thing is when I disagree with my mom, my dad agrees with her & not me lol. Good luck with your mom's knee surgery...


----------



## mossystate

Cheryl, 

I am so sorry.

It has to be hell, this being the first Christmas without Mike. Is there a way you can have even a tiny tree in your own room? Just something that you can decorate just for you and Mike? Or, could you take the garland and whatever else, and do up a houseplant in your room?

I do understand your moms frustrations, as she is getting up there in age, and while it is no reflection on you, it is really difficult for the elderly to feel they are losing control of the very space in which they live. I know my Mom resented any of her kids taking something spoiled out of her refrigerator. She would not have eaten it...but it was...hers. All of you are really tender right now. You both are looking at things as losing parts of your lives, and with your mom having surgery, she must be especially fragile. Maybe there is a way for both of you to be OK with all this? I sure hope so.

If you can't have the decor the way you want it to be...I hope you can think of another way to honor Mike. He wants you to be less stressed...and, I bet that would trump any Christmas tree for him.


Have a good Christmas, Cheryl.


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks so much for support. I think you hit the nail on the head. I think her upcoming surgery is concerning her and that is getting to her. I did buy a lighted up church I found in Big Lots that looked like one Mike had for yrs that was his late Grandmothers. We lit it up every yr. His was electric & this one is battery operated. I have it in my room as a reminder of him. Sadly since my mom had no room to keep all our Christmas decorations they all had to go to auction. Yuck. Oh well. So I not only lost a husband but things I loved and ever worse yet some stuff went off to auction that was not supposed to like some of my records & dvd's and some family videos. The auction people didn't realize they weren't supposed to go. Oh well, at least I am alive. Best wishes & vibes for everyone on here...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mossystate said:


> do up a houseplant in your room?



Saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay, that's a good idea! You can buy those potted Norfolk Pines pretty much anywhere for a good price (probably $15 at Walmart). You could decorate it however you want to, and if conifers do well in your area, plant it in memory of Mike. 

Of course, you could re-pot it into a larger sized pot when the season's right, let it stay outside to grow, then bring it back in for the next Christmas.

P.S. Ficus trees also look really cute decorated with lights and ornaments


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Family drama sapping all the energy and fun out of my life...


----------



## Blackjack

$600 to fix the alternator in my car.

That's about 3 weeks pay for me.


----------



## Ruffie

Double standards, favouritism and people who cannot discuss with you what is bothering them instead of running to someone else. Comes up every few months and I am sick of dealing with it!


----------



## Smushygirl

Blackjack said:


> $600 to fix the alternator in my car.
> 
> That's about 3 weeks pay for me.



Kevin, that seems excessive. Try googling what the cost is for replacement of an alternator for your car. Then find a better, fairer mechanic. Alternators don't cost that much and the labor should only take an hour. Even at $75/hour that seems excessive a price.


----------



## Lovelyone

migraine headache. grrrr.


----------



## MisticalMisty

It appears I have a Dimensions Stalker.

*sigh* Why can't people just stay out of other people's lives? Seriously.


----------



## Shosh

I have been helping my elderly neighbor with doing errands for her, and popping in to see her daily so that she will have companionship.
I have even brought Cindy my dog to see her, as animals are very healing for people.
Well today she called me over to her house, and told me I am too fat, and that I wear too tight clothes, and that she does not like women looking like sluts.
I was very upset, and it made me feel bad about myself. I have been trying to feel good about my body and who I am, and I stopped hiding myself away.

She also told me that I need to cut my hair short.

Trying not to internalize this.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Shosh said:


> I have been helping my elderly neighbor with doing errands for her, and popping in to see her daily so that she will have companionship.
> I have even brought Cindy my dog to see her, as animals are very healing for people.
> Well today she called me over to her house, and told me I am too fat, and that I wear too tight clothes, and that she does not like women looking like sluts.
> I was very upset, and it made me feel bad about myself. I have been trying to feel good about my body and who I am, and I stopped hiding myself away.
> 
> She also told me that I need to cut my hair short.
> 
> Trying not to internalize this.




Now you know why she's all alone, eh? 

So sorry that happened to you.....don't let it affect how you are the next time you see someone that needs your kindness  *hugs*


----------



## luscious_lulu

Smushygirl said:


> Kevin, that seems excessive. Try googling what the cost is for replacement of an alternator for your car. Then find a better, fairer mechanic. Alternators don't cost that much and the labor should only take an hour. Even at $75/hour that seems excessive a price.



You should also look a a rebuilt alternator. I had mine replaced in the spring and I paid ~$450 included installation. It was still on the high side, but I was downtown Toronto and my choice of mechanics was limited.


----------



## Blackjack

Smushygirl said:


> Kevin, that seems excessive. Try googling what the cost is for replacement of an alternator for your car. Then find a better, fairer mechanic. Alternators don't cost that much and the labor should only take an hour. Even at $75/hour that seems excessive a price.





luscious_lulu said:


> You should also look a a rebuilt alternator. I had mine replaced in the spring and I paid ~$450 included installation. It was still on the high side, but I was downtown Toronto and my choice of mechanics was limited.



I appreciate the lookin' out.

I actually have called around to other mechanics and I haven't found anything a whole lot cheaper around here. I'll be able to afford it in full by next week probably, so I'm not freaking out so much.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

Spending two years working on my "natural game" and "sarging" has gotten me only one two-second long kiss followed by an "I'm sorry, but we can't have a relationship."

I know meeting girls is a numbers game, but if I have to do ONE MORE awkward, stilted "cold approach," I will gut myself with a rusty spoon and it will hurt badly.*

I know that I've never really gotten along with teenage girls, but the realization that I've never felt close to anyone except my grandma pisses me off a bit.

Anyway, I've just signed up for DMS, so that should help. Maybe.

Bonus complaint: Carpenter ants have invaded my home. They will be expensive to get rid of.

* Don't hold me to that.


----------



## ekmanifest

People who lie.


----------



## Shosh

ekmanifest said:


> People who lie.



And Men who lie.


----------



## BeaBea

Shosh said:


> And Men who lie.



Aren't men people too? Huh, lol, maybe thats where I keep going wrong?
Tracey


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Shosh said:


> I have been helping my elderly neighbor with doing errands for her, and popping in to see her daily so that she will have companionship.
> I have even brought Cindy my dog to see her, as animals are very healing for people.
> Well today she called me over to her house, and told me I am too fat, and that I wear too tight clothes, and that she does not like women looking like sluts.
> I was very upset, and it made me feel bad about myself. I have been trying to feel good about my body and who I am, and I stopped hiding myself away.
> 
> She also told me that I need to cut my hair short.
> 
> Trying not to internalize this.



Well I just......wow.....not only do you help her out, she summons you over to insult you.....that's incredible. Like GEF said, there's the answer to why she's alone.

I know it's hard to do, but ignore her and her insults. I don't know you well, but from your pics, words, and actions, you're beautiful inside and out. When those thoughts of what she said come creeping in, remind yourself of what your truly are.  
(((Hugs)))
Mizz


----------



## tinkerbell

I'm freakin cold.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

I cannot complain about the fact that Yahoo! Mail uses its own scanners (Norton) and such for when people upload attachments to e-mails. But when it takes me an HOUR to upload 20 pictures for someone, it gets on my nerves. An hour of my day that I had planned to pretty much be on the road by now, and this thing scans one picture nearly every 5 minutes. Somehow, I think Norton is partly to blame (I always blame Norton if it's involved with anything I do).


----------



## Sugar

I haven't slept more than 2 hours at a time for a week. I need someone to come tell me a bedtime story and rock me to sleep. Washed clean rocks only as I have white bedding.


----------



## snuggletiger

now that i got the house the ex who didn't want to be around me now suddenly getting chummy. i wonder if there's a hidden agenda someplace.


----------



## Rowan

x-posted in the sad thread. laptop less than 6 months old, motherboard fried for no reason, finals coming up, all my schoolwork on that laptop. No clue what im going to do. Nearly cryin and ready to bang my head against the wall. 

Snuggle- it definitely seems fishy...id be suspicious too


----------



## snuggletiger

Last time I had talked to her she was seeing someone nice. Now all of a sudden she wants to see my house and so I am kinda curious to see what she says. And knowing that she's going to try to sound sincere. It might be worth the laughs.


----------



## JoyJoy

My souvenir from my cruise is a chest cold. I have no voice and can't stop coughing, but it will look really bad if I call in sick after coming off a week's vacation. Boo.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

JoyJoy said:


> My souvenir from my cruise is a chest cold. I have no voice and can't stop coughing, but it will look really bad if I call in sick after coming off a week's vacation. Boo.



My father and stepmother both got sick from the air ventilation system on their last cruise together. A sinus infection turned into double pneumonia for my Dad who wound up dying from an infection he got while hospitalized from it all. 

Please be careful and take care of yourself


----------



## Saoirse

I had to go to a store meeting this morning (I work at Old Navy) with out district manager. He told us how great we did on Black Friday and all about some lame employee contests coming up in December... then he hits us with the real reason for the meeting. Our store is being shut down at the end of January. Thanks!! But hey- that $2 raise that everyone is getting from now till then... yea that really makes up for us all losing our jobs in 10 weeks.

Im not too concerned about myself, as I have other options worked out and I never planned to stay there too far past the holidays, but I work with people who are raising families! One woman I work with has 7 children, another has 4. I feel so bad for them, since jobs are not at all plentiful in this area and Jan/Feb are probably the WORST months for job-hunting.

Also- I only got scheduled 5 HOURS next week. WTF?


----------



## Gingembre

A trivial annoyance, but something that's driving me mad nonetheless - we just got a new panasonic viera tv with surround sound get up thingummy bob (our old tv died recently). We have followed the instructions, connected everything properly and done the easy set up, during which sound came out of all the speakers. But when you try and watch tv, the sound comes on for about 5 seconds and then silence. ARGH. I hate technology.


----------



## littlefairywren

I could kick myself for being so gullible. Why do I never learn not to trust people, because they just use you up. It is just a game.....and I am the pawn


----------



## JoyJoy

Trying to watch and enjoy a classic movie with two people who talk non-stop about the merits of said movie, one of whom gets it, the other is a complete moron. The conversation would make a great comedy scene, but...guys, I'd like to watch the movie. Shut the hell up.


----------



## aussieamazonwoman

The shop "assistant" on Thursday who told me I would look so hot if only I lost some weight.

I sweetly explained to her that she might actually have a great career in fashion if she only lost some of her attitude.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

JoyJoy said:


> Trying to watch and enjoy a classic movie with two people who talk non-stop about the merits of said movie, one of whom gets it, the other is a complete moron. The conversation would make a great comedy scene, but...guys, I'd like to watch the movie. Shut the hell up.



What movie was it?


----------



## Edens_heel

Circus Midgets.

Little bastards freak me out almost as much as clowns.


----------



## Dark Oleander

yeah clowns are scary.


----------



## swamptoad

My hands will not warm up and I blame this old apartments insulation.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

JoyJoy said:


> Trying to watch and enjoy a classic movie with two people who talk non-stop about the merits of said movie, one of whom gets it, the other is a complete moron. The conversation would make a great comedy scene, but...guys, I'd like to watch the movie. Shut the hell up.



I usually get to here this when my family is over....but neither party understands the merits of the movie....and don't want me to "butt in" either.....nor will they shut up.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Saoirse said:


> Our store is being shut down at the end of January. Thanks!! But hey- that $2 raise that everyone is getting from now till then... yea that really makes up for us all losing our jobs in 10 weeks.
> 
> 
> Also- I only got scheduled 5 HOURS next week. WTF?



That sucks. I hope you find a new job quickly.



littlefairywren said:


> I could kick myself for being so gullible. Why do I never learn not to trust people, because they just use you up. It is just a game.....and I am the pawn



Oh poor thing . I truly understand, really. It's the most awful feeling. You let someone in, trust them thinking they'll be considerate of your feelings and you as a person, and they manipulate and use you to fulfill their own wants (or just for the "game" of it). 

Tends to make one very wary of people wondering what they want from you.


----------



## littlefairywren

> Oh poor thing . I truly understand, really. It's the most awful feeling. You let someone in, trust them thinking they'll be considerate of your feelings and you as a person, and they manipulate and use you to fulfill their own wants (or just for the "game" of it).
> 
> Tends to make one very wary of people wondering what they want from you.



You're right Mizz, it is a most awful feeling. I want to trust everyone, which makes me sound like a right Pollyanna. But the peckerheads must spot it.

So I just get cranky with myself. But yes, it can also make me overthink a persons motives sometimes :doh:


----------



## Gingembre

I am annoyed by EVERYTHING, which means I am really annoyed by my PMS. I KNOW I am being irrational, but could everyone just leave me ALONE until i let you know i've snapped out of it! ARGH! Thank you.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> You're right Mizz, it is a most awful feeling. I want to trust everyone, which makes me sound like a right Pollyanna. But the peckerheads must spot it.
> 
> So I just get cranky with myself. But yes, it can also make me overthink a persons motives sometimes :doh:



Yep, it's like you have this arrow pointing towards you saying, "she'll fall for anything," or "feel free to abuse her good will." 



Gingembre said:


> I am annoyed by EVERYTHING, which means I am really annoyed by my PMS. I KNOW I am being irrational, but could everyone just leave me ALONE until i let you know i've snapped out of it! ARGH! Thank you.



ROFL! Sorry! I just had to laugh at this  . Just got over it, and now I'm at the rational, "if you fuck with me I'll snap your neck in two" menstrual phase


----------



## sweet&fat

The frequent incorrect use of "suppose" as in the incorrect phrase "this is suppose to happen."

This is not *supposeD *to happen. It ends with a D! I'm thinking of making a rubber stamp to use so I can save time when I grade papers. :doh:


----------



## Carrie

sweet&fat said:


> The frequent incorrect use of "suppose" as in the incorrect phrase "this is suppose to happen."
> 
> This is not *supposeD *to happen. It ends with a D! I'm thinking of making a rubber stamp to use so I can save time when I grade papers. :doh:


Hah! That would annoy me, too. My mom was a college professor, and her pet peeve was overuse of the phrase "In today's society...". As in waaaaay too many of her students started their papers that way. I still start the occasional email to her this way. :happy:


----------



## sweet&fat

Carrie said:


> Hah! That would annoy me, too. My mom was a college professor, and her pet peeve was overuse of the phrase "In today's society...". As in waaaaay too many of her students started their papers that way. I still start the occasional email to her this way. :happy:



Oh yes. I laughed so hard when I read your post! My favorite is the pendant conclusion to that opener that suggests some kind of dire consequences will befall mankind if we do not address whatever it is that was introduced as being prevalent "in today's society."


----------



## Carrie

sweet&fat said:


> Oh yes. I laughed so hard when I read your post! My favorite is the pendant conclusion to that opener that suggests some kind of dire consequences will befall mankind if we do not address whatever it is that was introduced as being prevalent "in today's society."


Haha, exactly! The _importance_ of it reads like something narrated in a somber tone by David Attenborough.


----------



## Red

I cycle to work and most days it's not vehicles I'm worried about but the other bloody cyclists whizzing about around me!

Annoyances include* -

Cyclists who overtake/undertake other cyclists

Cyclists who wear pretty winter hats and earrings but no _*helmet *_

Cyclists that wear iPods, what the...really????

Numpty's the lot of them
_


I say all of this with an internal fear that I have now cursed myself and will get squished by a bus tomorrow!_


----------



## the_captain

Carrie said:


> Hah! That would annoy me, too. My mom was a college professor, and her pet peeve was overuse of the phrase "In today's society...". As in waaaaay too many of her students started their papers that way. I still start the occasional email to her this way. :happy:



These days the annoying phrase would be, "In today's economy..." 

My biggest pet peeve when it comes to English is the misuse of apostrophes.  I know this will sound petty, but there was a nearby sandwich shop whose sign read, "SO-AND-SO'S BURGER'S AND SUB'S". I refused to eat there! They have since been replaced by Dunkin' Donuts. I'll definitely eat there!! :eat2:


----------



## Rojodi

Red said:


> I cycle to work and most days it's not vehicles I'm worried about but the other bloody cyclists whizzing about around me!
> 
> Annoyances include* -
> 
> Cyclists who overtake/undertake other cyclists
> 
> Cyclists who wear pretty winter hats and earrings but no _*helmet *_
> 
> Cyclists that wear iPods, what the...really????
> 
> Numpty's the lot of them
> _
> 
> 
> I say all of this with an internal fear that I have now cursed myself and will get squished by a bus tomorrow!_



In NY, it's illegal to cover both ears with headphones or earbugs while on a bicycle. It's a moving violation and I have seen cops give tickets for it. And, seen cops escort children home for doing it.

Helmets in NY are manditory for riders 13 and under. I wore a helmet when I rode, because too many drivers NEVER saw me.


----------



## Lovelyone

I made the most perfect batch of french toast ever. So pretty I should have taken a picture of it. On the way to the table with my recently syrupped delight, I wasn't paying attention my hand slanted and the syrup dribbled onto my shirt--not in one spot, but a big TRAIL of syrup right across the front of my top. No wonder my boobs are so big. I keep feeding them.


----------



## Saoirse

Have this annoying dull ache in my lower abdomen. Ive had it before but it never gets too bad and it usually only last a day. I checked my period calendar and Im ovulating... and a quick google search tells me that some women do experience pain during ovulation! Im betting thats what it is!

Its still insanely annoying tho!


----------



## Mathias

I didn't know I was my roommates' fucking maid.


----------



## Paquito

Having to wake up tommorrow (or today, technically) at 630 in the morning for a math final, and now my calculator just died so I have to find somewhere open that early to buy batteries.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

I woke up because my OLD computer's fan was making a very annoying, and very unpredictable sound that kept waking me up. The only reason I was on the OLD one is because the NEW one was doing its virus scans, which using the scanners I do requires me to do a Boot-time Scan. I figured, well since I'm awake now, I'll turn off the OLD computer so it stops making that annoying sound and reinitialize the NEW one, since it's probably done scanning now, and go back to sleep. Problem is, I had the OLD one hooked up to my LCD, and the NEW one to my big and bulky CRT which worked fine for BIOS resolutions but not for Windows. So I had to switch monitors. A whole BUNDLE of annoyances, but here's the one that tops the cake - while moving the CRT, I managed to tip it off-balance, and it fell on top of my keyboard... thus breaking both of the little feet that prop it up off the desk. I've managed to ruin about half a dozen keyboards for stupid little things like that, and though the keyboard is clearly still functional (as were most of those other half-dozen, but I get a lot of them from friends and such, so they're essentially hand-me-downs, and thus, free), I HATE typing on flat keyboards. It just feels wrong. I think I'm gonna try to go back to sleep now... LoL


----------



## Rowan

I am seriously jonesing without my laptop. I keep checking the geeksquad website to see if there is any progress on it since its been two weeks now since they've had it and just today they finally have ordered parts. UGH. I WANT MY COMPUTER BACK!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm sick. Max has to go to the hospital for dental work tomorrow (they put little kids to sleep for dental work around here) and I get to spend the day in the hospital, uncomfortable with a wiggly Alex while sick. Why couldn't the sick have waited until Saturday? Oh yeah, i get to go to hubby's office xmas party on Saturday.. fun stuff...


----------



## Shosh

I am reading that " French women don't get fat" book.

Yeah they don't get fat because most of them are heavy smokers.


----------



## Shosh

HottiMegan said:


> I'm sick. Max has to go to the hospital for dental work tomorrow (they put little kids to sleep for dental work around here) and I get to spend the day in the hospital, uncomfortable with a wiggly Alex while sick. Why couldn't the sick have waited until Saturday? Oh yeah, i get to go to hubby's office xmas party on Saturday.. fun stuff...




You have all been through a lot lately Megan. I hope that you will all be as good as gold very soon.

Have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## bigsexy920

People are fucking assholes.


----------



## Shosh

bigsexy920 said:


> People are fucking assholes.



Aint that the truth!


----------



## mszwebs

Black Friday I placed an order from Old Navy. I also went to Avenue and Torrid and started orders that I didn't finish on their websites as well.

I THOUGHT I placed an order for Jeans and black pants from Woman Within...both items were on back order.

Today was the day that the jeans were supposed to ship, so I went to the website...but I have no current orders. NOR do I have any at One Stop Plus, the only other place I would have ordered from.

I have what seems to be confirmation codes written down next to the computer... but I have no idea what for and they could have been coupon codes as well lol.

I'm thinking that I cancelled the order before I placed it, but I'm really afraid that I didn't and if I order jeans, which I DESPERATELY NEED...then I'll get double charged when the next set ships.

Sigh.


----------



## Blackjack

I got selected as an alternate juror for a trial next week. Civil case. Three days. 

My paycheck is going to suuuuuuuuuuck and I really can't afford that right now.


----------



## HottiMegan

Shosh said:


> You have all been through a lot lately Megan. I hope that you will all be as good as gold very soon.
> 
> Have a Merry Christmas.



Thanks. I'm going to rest tonight but unfortunately Max aspirated while being put under so he's in the ICU with daddy tonight. He's okay but his oxygen level drops without oxygen on. My poor little boy. I'm too sick to stay there and kept getting dizzy spells from congestion. Alex also had to come home to sleep and run around a bit. I'm hoping to feel a little better tomorrow so i can spend the day with Max in the hospital.

I am ready to not see a hospital for a VERY long time. This is his third overnight in the hospital in less than 2 months!!


----------



## Paquito

I'm gonna have to fight with Dell a bit more apparently. According to the rep I talked to a few weeks ago, I would be receiving a refund for my computer issues if it was a minor repair, which it was. I have yet to receive that refund yet, and I really need it this time of the year. The e-mail I got today states that I will not be charged for the computer repairs since there was nothing major.

Ok that's awesome, but where's my money? Cuz all I see on my bank statement is a $400 purchase. No deposits, none of that.


----------



## Rowan

free2beme04 said:


> I'm gonna have to fight with Dell a bit more apparently. According to the rep I talked to a few weeks ago, I would be receiving a refund for my computer issues if it was a minor repair, which it was. I have yet to receive that refund yet, and I really need it this time of the year. The e-mail I got today states that I will not be charged for the computer repairs since there was nothing major.
> 
> Ok that's awesome, but where's my money? Cuz all I see on my bank statement is a $400 purchase. No deposits, none of that.



I dont know how they work in particular, but I would recommend asking to speak to their credit and accounting department, advise them of what you were told about getting a refund. If need be ask them if all of their calls are recorded and ask them to pull the call to support your position that you should be receiving a refund. I would also fax them a copy of your bank statement showing the transaction. 

If you can eventually get them to agree to what they initially said they would do, request for an expedited check.

Good luck on getting that back!


----------



## Paquito

Rowan said:


> I dont know how they work in particular, but I would recommend asking to speak to their credit and accounting department, advise them of what you were told about getting a refund. If need be ask them if all of their calls are recorded and ask them to pull the call to support your position that you should be receiving a refund. I would also fax them a copy of your bank statement showing the transaction.
> 
> If you can eventually get them to agree to what they initially said they would do, request for an expedited check.
> 
> Good luck on getting that back!



Thanks! I'm going to call probably tomorrow, they do have a support line for financing situations, which is what I will be using. I think it has more to do with the holiday rush than anything, but I will be getting that money, rest assured.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

A $360 auto repair bill. To replace one lousy sensor. Guess Christmas shopping isn't happening this week... Man, things are coming up spades for me lately!


----------



## cheekyjez

The guy at work who takes ideas I spent a year working on and presents them as his own.


----------



## Tad

cheekyjez said:


> The guy at work who takes ideas I spent a year working on and presents them as his own.



That totally sucks.

It is also why 'water cooler talk' is important. After my first dose of real office politics I realized the importance of letting a network of people know what you are doing, successes, frustrations. Might just be a summary, but it has real defensive value against jerks.


----------



## supersoup

cheekyjez said:


> The guy at work who takes ideas I spent a year working on and presents them as his own.



this has never happened to me, but the thought infuriates me for some reason.

i'll take out some kneecaps if you'd like.


----------



## JoyJoy

The word "hun". And having a 22 yr old use it to address me.


----------



## swamptoad

JoyJoy said:


> The word "hun". And having a 22 yr old use it to address me.




ack! :doh:


----------



## the_captain

JoyJoy said:


> The word "hun". And having a 22 yr old use it to address me.



Is he from Baltimore? People from Baltimore call everybody "hun"!


----------



## the_captain

swamptoad said:


> ack! :doh:


----------



## steely

the_captain said:


> Is he from Baltimore? People from Baltimore call everybody "hun"!



I thought that was just women from the south. I use "hun" all the time, along with sweetie, cutie, sugar. I am the southern stereotype.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Man, things are coming up spades for me lately!



Maybe you should change your avatar.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Maybe you should change your avatar.



LoL :doh: Why didn't I think of that? Guess it's back to Jeeves for a while... He always has the answers, maybe that'll mean I will too.


----------



## snuggletiger

If an ex is living with a paranoid boyfriend, what is she doing at my house and what the hell does "I don't have an emotional attachment to his place" mean if she's making the mortgage payments.


----------



## Gingembre

My guy does not have time for me at the moment. We are in touch by text/email/phone most days but i miss spending proper time together and i miss the hugs most of all. He lives 2 hours away and he does have a lot going on - it's not that he could make time for me if he wanted - I know he does want, but he can't at the moment. However, it's very frustrating and at this rate we're probably not going to get to spend a night together until the end of January. Frustration is the word (in every sense, lol).


----------



## Blackjack

My own crippling anxieties.


----------



## Victim

Those hugs are addictive, aren't they?


----------



## tinkerbell

The inch or less of snow I didnt realize we were getting last night.


----------



## steely

The 12 inches of snow we got last night has worn thin. I can't get out. I'm having visions of The Shining.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

steely said:


> The 12 inches of snow we got last night has worn thin. I can't get out. I'm having visions of The Shining.




Looks like we got that much, too.....I was quite surprised! Didn't like the power being out for about 14 hours though.......but I'm one the of the lucky ones that had it restored "quickly" in this area :doh:


----------



## steely

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Looks like we got that much, too.....I was quite surprised! Didn't like the power being out for about 14 hours though.......but I'm one the of the lucky ones that had it restored "quickly" in this area :doh:



Yikes! That's awful, we kept power but we are stuck. It's not really melting off, either. Stay warm if you can, at least we still have heat. My sister is still without power. Glad you got yours back.


----------



## Mathias

steely said:


> The 12 inches of snow we got last night has worn thin. I can't get out. I'm having visions of The Shining.



We got close to 18 here.  Listening to music is helping in keeping me from going nuts. Besides that, I don't like that the only way I can get privacy around here is to stay up late at night. Everyone just barges in my room whenever they feel like it during the day, and I can't leave the door closed because my dog claws on it wanting to come in and I get yelled at for ignoring him. I almost miss school.


----------



## JoyJoy

I accidentally clicked on a paysite thread on the new posts list because I wasn't paying attention and the title seemed like a non-paysite title. Now it doesn't matter what I click on, I get a paysite banner at the top. I'm so freakin' sick of having to worry about that. 

I'm also freakin' sick of people speculating about how someone died, as if it were some kind of game show, and the person who died is a commodity just because they chose to put themselves in the spotlight. The person who guesses closest wins a vacation to Fiji!  Even worse are those who are totally callous about it or make jokes. No, I didn't "know" the person. But I can still have some sympathy and feel sad about it. That's not weakness, it's part of being human. 

Oops....these aren't non-Dim related. My bad.


----------



## Rowan

I hate falling victim to my own weaknesses and due to this screwing things up in other ways.

and in other news...


Oh..and my mom's boyfriend is down from atlanta visiting for the week and sits in the livingroom laughing at the top of his lungs waking me up 2 hours before i need to be up to go to work...so now im dragging all day long tired as heck. Does she ask him to be quiet...no. She contributes to the noise by banging around in the kitchen making him breakfast (she has a guy around she suddenly acts like an indentured servent), not trying at all to be quiet. If you live with someone who is working on your day off, try to have some dang courtesy. I was quiet as death when she was working nights and I was up while she slept. *grumble*


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

JoyJoy said:


> I'm also freakin' sick of people speculating about how someone died, as if it were some kind of game show, and the person who died is a commodity just because they chose to put themselves in the spotlight. .



That is still going on! Jeez people.....when you're loved one dies and strangers play 50 questions on how they died (for a prize of having their words floating on-line), lets see how you feel. No, I didn't know her, but I do have a conscience.
MizzSnakeBite


----------



## Buffie

That new PopTarts commercial is so freaking annoying I'm about to start a Facebook group to share my hatred of it with other people.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

I agree, but the finallyfast.com commercial is way more annoying in my opinion. The acting in it is absolutely horrible!


----------



## Buffie

rg770Ibanez said:


> I agree, but the finallyfast.com commercial is way more annoying in my opinion. The acting in is absolutely horrible!



If you started a FB hate group for the finallyfast.com commercial, I would so be joining it.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

hahahaha, that is a great idea. I think im going to go do that right now. I wonder how many people feel the same way about that commercial. Well we're up to two. lol


----------



## steely

The 5th day of snow enforced exile. If I don't get out, I'm going to go out of mind!


----------



## Ruffie

I am so tired of no matter what I do its never enough for people. busting my hump this last while and for the past couple of months and there are people who still complain. No wonder I jst want to hermit over the holidays.


----------



## the_captain

Ruffie said:


> I am so tired of no matter what I do its never enough for people. busting my hump this last while and for the past couple of months and there are people who still complain. No wonder I jst want to hermit over the holidays.



I feel you, Ruffie! Sounds like my work. They treat me like a mushroom - keep me in the dark and feed me bu!!54!t.

This year my boss asked me to organize the company Christmas party. Nothing fancy since money's tight. No problem, I thought I'd order a party tray and some drinks, and schedule a day when everyone could get together. Since I'm going out of town for a few days I was going to have the party yesterday or today. Then my boss decided that instead, he would take everybody to a local Italian restaurant (an excellent one, IMHO) for lunch on Christmas Eve. When he told me he said, "Gee, you'll be gone then, right? Sorry you won't be able to be there. Oh, and can you make up a flyer about the party to hand out?" Thanks, boss.


----------



## snuggletiger

When ex's are suddenly nice and full of free advice. Its like "just make your pitch/scam/con already"


----------



## Proner

It rains really hard today and of course it starts when I was outside, results I come back home completely wet and it was a living hell to put of wet clothes and have a big headache


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

I like snow. I miss snow. I would like to have more snow. And I'm a good driver. My first "solo" ventures on the road were in the middle of winter, so I'm also a good Winter driver. But there are enough idiots out there behind the wheels that I don't LIKE driving in winter.

So when I look at the forecast and see pretty much 5 straight days of snow/ice/rain, and I know I've been selected to do most of the driving for Christmas gatherings, on top of the normal 2 hour drive back home in the first place? I can already feel my shoulders tensing up. Let's put the girlfriend and her 'rents in the car with me on Christmas Eve while it's snowing or raining and trying to avoid all the crazy drivers, going to the CITY no less.... Sometimes, I regret having the bigger, more comfortable car. LoL Maybe a full day of work today will distract me enough.

Oh, and my Christmas shopping? Haha, haven't finished that technically, either. Though that's entirely my fault. I annoy myself from time to time.


----------



## katorade

UPS or a porch thief has ruined my Christmas present giving abilities.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Ouch... I finally drew the short straw at work... I'm scheduled to work at 7AM the first day of the new decade. But I REALLY don't want to cancel on my plans. Of course, I'm probably one of 4 people on the staff who have to drive more than 20 minutes when travelling "home" to family and friends. But, let's go ahead and schedule me for some craptastic hours! Oh... and I've never opened an animal department before. Fun day to learn!


----------



## HottiMegan

I can't kick this darned cold. Well maybe it's a different incarnation but it sucks nonetheless. I want to be better!!


----------



## Mathias

My mom had to have her appendix taken out and won't be home for Christmas... :sad::really sad:


----------



## liz (di-va)

I hate being "hun"-ed too, Joy. I bristle.


----------



## Inhibited

A TV station that has celebrities wearing scarves, jumpers etc, with graphic snow and ice skates as a promo ad.....


----------



## luscious_lulu

Mathias said:


> My mom had to have her appendix taken out and won't be home for Christmas... :sad::really sad:



(((hugs))) The good news is she's ok and will be home soon.


----------



## mossystate

It is supposed to be sunny and clear tomorrow. Christmas should be full of snow...and if not that, cloudy/rainy. Clear skies are depressing on that day.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

liz (di-va) said:


> I hate being "hun"-ed too, Joy. I bristle.



Around here, it's a Southern thing..........everyone gets "hun-ed," no matter what your age .


----------



## Saoirse

I love the taste of whiskey... but not in the form of burps. ewww.


----------



## MisticalMisty

The blizzard yesterday may make it impossible to get home for Christmas today.

Damn weather..we don't have white Christmas' in Oklahoma and Texas *sigh*


----------



## Just_Jen

im annoyed because im sick  ugh! why is it the christmas season makes sickness worse!


----------



## Rowan

I hate some of my coworkers and wish some of them would simply just die off. *grumbles*


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Asthma and the frigid weather that just makes it worse.


----------



## CleverBomb

New phone -- Nokia N97 (black)
I like mine, but... it has some serious hardware and software limitations. 
If anyone wants to know what's wrong with it, feel free to ask -- it's a bit much to go into here, I think.

Nokia is capable of so much better than this. 

-Rusty
(Awaiting the new firmware version that's supposed to fix most of the problems, once they get around to fixing the problems with the new firmware itself...)


----------



## BigCutieSasha

I have tall ceilings in my apartment and my smoke detector is beeping non stop. I know the battery is low, so I called the office for the maint guys to come and change it. They said they would try and get to me today, but couldn't promise anything. Now, I'm sorry, but how is a constant LOUND high pitched beeping noise in a tenants apartment something they think I can just sleep through till tomorrow. 

It's now 5:30 and the office is closed and no one has come. I will call the night time emergency number ALL night if I have to. GRRRRRR.


----------



## Noir

my body. It seems every other day some sort of new pain is happening. I have been in constant pain for about 5 months now and my doctor is still just guessing at whats wrong...


----------



## littlefairywren

Noir said:


> my body. It seems every other day some sort of new pain is happening. I have been in constant pain for about 5 months now and my doctor is still just guessing at whats wrong...



Noir, maybe a new doctor is in order....hope you feel better soon


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Noir said:


> my body. It seems every other day some sort of new pain is happening. I have been in constant pain for about 5 months now and my doctor is still just guessing at whats wrong...



Get a referral to a neurologist and/or pain management dr. PCPs don't know what their doing in regards to pain.

The faster you are properly treated for whatever you have, the better the outcome with be.

Mizz


----------



## Lovelyone

The snow...I know some people like it, but me and snow have a love/hate relationship. I love to hate it.


----------



## succubus_dxb

my new years is cancelled. fuck. there have been bomb threats. fucking bastards.


----------



## littlefairywren

succubus_dxb said:


> my new years is cancelled. fuck. there have been bomb threats. fucking bastards.



Where abouts Bobbie?


----------



## succubus_dxb

littlefairywren said:


> Where abouts Bobbie?



I'm at home in Bali...guess it should have been expected 

Ended up having a lovely time in the pool with my mum anyway!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Have To Lose Weight, Because My Back and Hips are Causing me so much pain I'm almost reduced to tears. At Almost 20, I should NOT have that much pain and stress. 


I'm Also Annoyed at the fact that my 26 year old cousin, even though she has our younger cousin [16 yr old] and her aunts, uncles, ect as her Facebook Friends; Feels the need to post about her freaking Sex Life, Anal Beads, and Drugs. Srsly. Wtf. Not Family-Facebook-Material. :/


----------



## Hathor

I'm just pissed at work *again*. I got switched from my regular unit I always work to do a 1:1 on another unit. I'll be stuck for 8.5 hours in a hallway outside someone's door to make sure they stay inside their room. Booooring...


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

I don't have the Food Network and HGTV on my cable service anymore!!   I keep wishing this is just my imagination and that when I turn to those channels they will still be there. I hope the cable company can straighten out whatever is going on with their contract right now so I can get those channels back. GRRRRRRRR!


----------



## mossystate

I have been living in this building for two and a half years. In that time, the apartment next to ours has seen probably three different tenants. Well, THIS one cooks some NASTY food. I never before smelled anything, good or bad. Just...gross. Guess I will open windows and enjoy the bitter cold!


----------



## the_captain

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I don't have the Food Network and HGTV on my cable service anymore!!   I keep wishing this is just my imagination and that when I turn to those channels they will still be there. I hope the cable company can straighten out whatever is going on with their contract right now so I can get those channels back. GRRRRRRRR!



Jersey Girl, I feel you - those are two of my favorite channels. Look at it this way: when they come back on line the same whiny people will be there complaining that the rooms are too small, it's too close to the street, and there's no room for entertaining. And Sandra Lee will still be making something that looks horrid!


----------



## Lovelyone

Just one pet peeve. Liars. I hate when people lie, get caught and then lie on top of it to try to hide the first initial lie.


----------



## Saoirse

just angry, bitter, obnoxious customers. I HATE RETAIL!

So my store is closing at the end of this month. Management told us not to say anything, it was supposed to be hush hush for a long time. But its in a freakin mall, and once one person knows, the whole place knows. And now that our store is being emptied out and fixtures are being broken down, people are realizing whats going on. Plus, with the holidays just past and people rushing to return shit... people are just jerks!

Can I just be a bitch for a second? Please?

How fucking hard is it to hang on to a receipt???!

If you do not have the receipt, we will still take the item back, but dont fucking expect a wad of cash!! 

And... how hard is it to read signs??!! Just because that sign says 60% off and its kinda, sorta close to those shirts DOES NOT MEAN THE SHIRTS ARE ON SALE! Each of our signs clearly states which item is on sale, including what the regular price of that item is,but you just have to look past that "60% OFF" and read the rest! Its not "deceiving". its right in front of your damn face.

:doh:

eta: and our return policy is 3 MONTHS. I think this is plenty of time for you to try the item on and decide you dont want it. Dont bitch at ME because I cant take back that nasty vest that you claim was in your closet for a year. Not. Gonna. Happen.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm Really Effing Annoyed at my Insomnia Right Now.
I'm TRYING To get into a Sleep-Pattern so I won't randomly fall asleep during the day.
And THIS doesn't help. 

_[My Grandmother's having back surgery wednesday and is REALLY. REALLY Worried about me dog-sitting/house-watching because of my randomly falling asleep.]_


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Not to be nosy, but have you had a sleep test? Those were my two biggest sleep apnea symptoms... drowsiness during the day, and insomnia.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Not to be nosy, but have you had a sleep test? Those were my two biggest sleep apnea symptoms... drowsiness during the day, and insomnia.


I've had a sleep Test. I have Sleep Apnea, and should be using a CPAP Machine. But I Lost My Health Insurance when I turned 18 [and I simply COULD NOT STAND that Machine!] 


When I Sleep in my bed at my fathers, I do get wonderful sleep. [no matter WHAT those smear commercials say about my wonderful spring-filled bed, Lol.] But when I'm at my mothers house unless I sleep in a bed, I can't sleep comfortably therefore not getting much restful sleep. And all I've got here as far as choice sleeping objects are a recliner, and a pull-out bed that when you fold it up it turns into a small chair.. Not the comfiest of things, really. 


Oh Jeez. I'm also a horrible Rambler! Apologies, M'dear!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

No apologies necessary. Seriously, though - if you have untreated apnea, you're not getting restful sleep, even if you think you are. The damage it does to your body builds up, and some aspects of it (heart damage, brain damage from oxygen deprivation) cannot be undone. If the mask didn't work for you, there are dozens of other kinds. If it's too hard for you to breathe out against the pressure, there are ways to help that. I don't want to hijack this thread with cpap talk, but there's a CPAP thread in the health forum - check that out if you're so inclined and have time. I really wish I'd known I had apnea at your age - I wouldn't have spent so many years of my life sleeping through absolutely everything.


----------



## Gingembre

I am annoyed because the bank my work uses have f**ked up during our transition between finance systems which, to cut a long story short, means that half of us are getting paid tomorrow, as expected, and the other half are not getting paid until monday. Guess which group i'm in?!

It sucks because yesterday was my birthday which means i had BIG PLANS for this weekend, which cannot be un-made. It means i have had to borrow money off my parents (which i hate doing coz they havent got much) to cover essentials like travel...but my london shopping spree looks like its going to be my london window-shopping spree.


----------



## Proner

Gingembre said:


> I am annoyed because the bank my work uses have f**ked up during our transition between finance systems which, to cut a long story short, means that half of us are getting paid tomorrow, as expected, and the other half are not getting paid until monday. Guess which group i'm in?!
> 
> It sucks because yesterday was my birthday which means i had BIG PLANS for this weekend, which cannot be un-made. It means i have had to borrow money off my parents (which i hate doing coz they havent got much) to cover essentials like travel...but my london shopping spree looks like its going to be my london window-shopping spree.



Sorry to hear that  *hugs*


----------



## bigpulve

When I happen to say im fat and people go "youre not fat"



Like are you trying to hide it from me or something?


----------



## Surlysomething

Insomnia can kiss my fat, white ass!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Surlysomething said:


> Insomnia can kiss my fat, white ass!



Oh I'm with you on that one!


----------



## mossystate

throat...sore...eyes feel like they want to sneeze.....Bucky is sniffling..THAT bothers me more than me being sick...............poor kitten


----------



## goofy girl

mossystate said:


> throat...sore...eyes feel like they want to sneeze.....Bucky is sniffling..THAT bothers me more than me being sick...............poor kitten



I hope you both feel better soon . It always makes me so sad when little Fiona Fluffybottoms has a cold, too. 

I was coming here to post my annoyances but then remembered it has to be NON DIMS related. Well, there goes that.


----------



## Rowan

My job has been looking for anything they could to get rid of me and they finally did it...and over completely stupid stuff too.

so yeah..i got fired yesterday...which is completely humiliating and extremely upsetting. So now I am on the hunt for a new job. My parents say that i shouldnt worry so much and i should just draw my unemployment and concentrate on school, but unemployment doesnt pay as much as a job would..and im too high strung to just lay back and rely on that. So now im freaked out and trying to deal with this somehow


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Rowan said:


> My job has been looking for anything they could to get rid of me and they finally did it...and over completely stupid stuff too.
> 
> so yeah..i got fired yesterday...which is completely humiliating and extremely upsetting. So now I am on the hunt for a new job. My parents say that i shouldnt worry so much and i should just draw my unemployment and concentrate on school, but unemployment doesnt pay as much as a job would..and im too high strung to just lay back and rely on that. So now im freaked out and trying to deal with this somehow



I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope you find a new job soon.


----------



## NancyGirl74

It's cold. I mean, butt-ass-shivering-in-three-shirts COLD. Yes, the heat is on but it's still freakin' cold. The thought of a cuddle buddy or six is sooo appealing right now. Like a big, warm puppy pile.

Of course, I would love it if the pile consisted of hot men or my favorite crushes but that thought is more for the confessions thread and not so very annoying. :blush:


----------



## Rowan

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope you find a new job soon.



Thanks hon...me too. As high strung as I am..each day i am without one, im a bit more neurotic..it really sucks


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

bigpulve said:


> When I happen to say im fat and people go "youre not fat"
> 
> 
> 
> Like are you trying to hide it from me or something?



Know what I find to be more annoying than that? The ones that think that *I* don't realize I am fat. They seem to think that if they just TELL me I am fat, then I would cease to be so, of course.


----------



## Gingembre

Fat? Who's fat?!


Rowan - sorry to hear you lost your job. Hope you find another on super-quick  ((hugs))


----------



## BeaBea

bigpulve said:


> When I happen to say im fat and people go "youre not fat"



I think they do it because to them, the word 'fat' is just about the worst thing in the world that anyone could say. When you accept yourself then the word isn't such a big deal. When I speak to people who deny that I'm fat I get curious and try to explore their issues because I'm sure they have way more than I do 

Tracey xx


----------



## tinkerbell

Oh I hate that too - when I say that I'm fat (because of here I no longer fear that word, and it doesn't have the same hurtful effect it used to have on me) and people say 'no you're not, dont say that!'. 

but I'm annoyed at this stupid bitch who lives behind me and thinks its ok to leave dogs out in sub zero wind chill. Its not that hard to potty train a dog, you dont have to leave them tied out like that. And we've potty trained one of the most stubborn breeds around. 

And I'm annoyed at people at another message board I visit who say that *everyone* who is fat, chooses to be that way, and are super unhealthy, and they dont want to pay for the healthcare of someone who chooses to be unhealthy and fat. And that its very easy to lose weight, and everyone can. This coming from two super skinny women who think that they are fat at a size 6. So needless to say, I fired right back at them.


----------



## indy500tchr

I HATE Strep Throat. It needs to go away NOW! Grrrrr.


----------



## jdsumm

indy500tchr said:


> I HATE Strep Throat. It needs to go away NOW! Grrrrr.



Ugh! strep throat sucks. Hope you feel better soon Indy.


----------



## Rowan

Gingembre said:


> Fat? Who's fat?!
> 
> 
> Rowan - sorry to hear you lost your job. Hope you find another on super-quick  ((hugs))



*hugs back* thanks hon..i hope so too!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Feel better soon, roomie.  I had a throat infection for the last two weeks, though it was negative for strep. Finished my last antibiotic just yesterday, and it's finally starting to feel better.


----------



## disaster117

The fact that I had to miss three days of school (out of 5 this first week of the semester) because of the damn FLU.    

And now tomorrow I have to go through the lectures and read the chapters by myself for about 8 hours. How fun!


----------



## Saoirse

I had a sex dream the other night, but instead of me waking up with my hand down my panties from teh hawtness... it was creepy and freaked me out. I woke up wicked annoyed and it ruined the rest of my day, cause now all I can think about when I see this person is the awkward sex my brain wants me to have with him.

Creepy sex dreams blow.


----------



## disaster117

Saoirse said:


> I had a sex dream the other night, but instead of me waking up with my hand down my panties from teh hawtness... it was creepy and freaked me out. I woke up wicked annoyed and it ruined the rest of my day, cause now all I can think about when I see this person is the awkward sex my brain wants me to have with him.
> 
> Creepy sex dreams blow.



AGREED. One time I had one about one of my best friends who I'm not even attracted to like that in waking life...and she was THERE the night before (not to mention the morning I woke up after the dream...that was awkward). I think it was just because she changed in front of me earlier that night LOL.


----------



## PunkPeach

I can't sleep, I miss sleep.


----------



## Saoirse

disaster117 said:


> AGREED. One time I had one about one of my best friends who I'm not even attracted to like that in waking life...and she was THERE the night before (not to mention the morning I woke up after the dream...that was awkward). I think it was just because she changed in front of me earlier that night LOL.



Doesnt it suck?

Why cant they always be about people you actually wanna get busy with? Not a boy you havent seen in years who is no longer a 12 year old nerd, but a 21 year old senior in college.


----------



## bexy

I'm outgrowing my friends. 

Not all but some. They are very immature and don't get me anymore. They seem to getting more immature each day to the extent that they actually annoy me. Prank phonecalls, not funny. Taking pics of unsuspecting people and putting them on Facebook to be laughed at, also not funny. Commenting on my Facebook in a sarcastic way when I join parenting groups/causes etc, also not funny as my other friends don't know them and therefore don't know that they are joking, so they just come across as nasty!

I don't want to lose friends, the thought of it upsets me because of not having contact with family. 
But a lot of my friends just aren't me anymore and I know that if I met them now, we probably wouldn't even become friends.


----------



## Surlysomething

bexy said:


> I'm outgrowing my friends.
> 
> Not all but some. They are very immature and don't get me anymore. They seem to getting more immature each day to the extent that they actually annoy me. Prank phonecalls, not funny. Taking pics of unsuspecting people and putting them on Facebook to be laughed at, also not funny. Commenting on my Facebook in a sarcastic way when I join parenting groups/causes etc, also not funny as my other friends don't know them and therefore don't know that they are joking, so they just come across as nasty!
> 
> I don't want to lose friends, the thought of it upsets me because of not having contact with family.
> But a lot of my friends just aren't me anymore and I know that if I met them now, we probably wouldn't even become friends.



That's very normal. I know we all wish we could keep our friends forever but everyone changes so much and time marches on. Don't be hard on yourself about it, you'll find new people that fit your life.


----------



## qwertyman173

I lost my cash card. Don't know where or how. Just vanished 

Nothing has been taken from my account, but it is still a pain waiting for the new one to arrive.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

@ Bexy: 

Surly hit it on the head. Everyone changes at their own pace and not always in ways congruent to ours. You are not the same person they used to know either. All you can do is ask them to respect who you are now. If they can't, try de-friending from FB first. It might be the wake-up call some of them need to realize you are serious. If that does not work out and continue their negative offline as well, then perhaps it truly is time to move on. You will find other friends. 

@ Qwerty

Man that sucks! I just went through that a couple of months ago. The inconvenience of it while you wait is a drag. But better safe than sorry. It will pass soon enough.


----------



## disaster117

Saoirse said:


> Doesnt it suck?
> 
> Why cant they always be about people you actually wanna get busy with? Not a boy you havent seen in years who is no longer a 12 year old nerd, but a 21 year old senior in college.



LIFE IS UNFAIR hahaha. But I mean wouldn't it be fantastic if all of the sex dreams we ever had were always about people we REALLY would enjoy the experience with? So it's kind of like it really happened? But no, when we wake up, we're like "Um....what the hell was that. Ew."


----------



## snuggletiger

Rumor of my job being subjected to a 20% pay cut across the board. and or having to take 5 days a month more without pay as a "voluntary" furlough.


----------



## bexy

Surlysomething said:


> That's very normal. I know we all wish we could keep our friends forever but everyone changes so much and time marches on. Don't be hard on yourself about it, you'll find new people that fit your life.





OneWickedAngel said:


> @ Bexy:
> 
> Surly hit it on the head. Everyone changes at their own pace and not always in ways congruent to ours. You are not the same person they used to know either. All you can do is ask them to respect who you are now. If they can't, try de-friending from FB first. It might be the wake-up call some of them need to realize you are serious. If that does not work out and continue their negative offline as well, then perhaps it truly is time to move on. You will find other friends.




Thanks ladies.

It's not that I no longer want to be their friend, but I do want to try not to invest as much in them and just enjoy them as acquaintances and enjoy my newer proper friends more. I need to stop dwelling on the past and accept that people change but it's hard. I haven't got a single person in my life that I have known longer than 5 years and if we drift apart I will lose that. I'm insecure I suppose  Nothing seems secure or safe to me at the mo or something.
They aren't nasty to me, they're just very different from me or something. We care about different things.


----------



## bexy

Rowan said:


> My job has been looking for anything they could to get rid of me and they finally did it...and over completely stupid stuff too.
> 
> so yeah..i got fired yesterday...which is completely humiliating and extremely upsetting. So now I am on the hunt for a new job. My parents say that i shouldnt worry so much and i should just draw my unemployment and concentrate on school, but unemployment doesnt pay as much as a job would..and im too high strung to just lay back and rely on that. So now im freaked out and trying to deal with this somehow




 this sucks. So sorry hun xx


----------



## Mathias

My roommate left stove on high almost all night last night and there were things close to it that could have caught fire. I noticed it when I went to throw my trash away thankfully. I'm furious at him right now.


----------



## Gingembre

Someone tried to chat me up with the line "You're quite nice for a fat ginger". 

I told him I thought he might mean "You're fabulous - I especially love that you're fat and red haired"? But no, the intent was then clarified by "Nah, normally i hate gingers and i'd never do a fat chick, but i'd do you". Oh well in that case, excuse me while i rip my clothes off and lay myself at your feet. F**kt*rd.


----------



## Mini

Gingembre said:


> Someone tried to chat me up with the line "You're quite nice for a fat ginger".
> 
> I told him I thought he might mean "You're fabulous - I especially love that you're fat and red haired"? But no, the intent was then clarified by "Nah, normally i hate gingers and i'd never do a fat chick, but i'd do you". Oh well in that case, excuse me while i rip my clothes off and lay myself at your feet. F**kt*rd.



In my defense, I thought you were easier.


----------



## Gingembre

Mini said:


> In my defense, I thought you were easier.



That was you?? Wow, sunglasses DO cover up a multitude of sins...!


----------



## Saoirse

Im annoyed that I have a fucking sweet opportunity to ask out my future husband, but Im too fucking broke!!


----------



## Proner

I'm annoyed that some jerks tagged the front of the library and sticked some election poster for a xenophobic party. It's not the place to do that and respect people a little! 

I'm also annoyed that I bumped my hip against my desk while working and that hurts so bad... with my left leg hurt and now my hip I walk like robocop now


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> I'm also annoyed that I bumped my hip against my desk while working and that hurts so bad... with my left leg hurt and now my hip I walk like robocop now



Want me to make it all better? :batting:
:kiss2: :kiss2:,
Mizz


----------



## jdsumm

I am annoyed that I can no longer hear or see the word vagina without a mental image of Oprah Winfrey saying va-jay-jay to the applause of masses of adoring fans ringing in my head.


----------



## Rowan

Two things actually...

1. I've put in about 25 applications to places since i got fired last week and havent heard back from a single one yet and it's really starting to get to me. Yeah I'm going to get unemployment, but not having a job is extremely bothersome to me.

2. I can't believe it, but my mother is talking to the POS douchebag loser that she got rid of who she had to pay for his dinner on HER birthday because the user came down here basically using her for an all expenses paid vacation a month ago swearing up and down he told her on the way down here he only had a few dollars in his pocket. I thought she was done with him, but all of a sudden she's talking to him again. What the hell is wrong with that woman?? She must LIKE being used and abused by these men. I swear...if i hadnt lost my job and I had all the money I needed to survive, I'd move the hell out so I didn't have to watch this crap over and over. *rips hair out in frustration*


----------



## goofy girl

Saoirse said:


> Im annoyed that I have a fucking sweet opportunity to ask out my future husband, but Im too fucking broke!!



NOOOOOOOOOOOO!! Rent a movie and make dinner?? Free concert?? Libraries sometimes have free tickets for museums and zoos and aquariums and stuff. Grab a coffee and walk around and take pictures? (do either of you do photography?LOL) Matinee and lunch instead of dinner and a late movie?? Commuter train to nowhere and back?? Poke around in a bookstore??? There must be something!

Or is the opportunity an event that you know he'd want to attend that costs too much? Crash it lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rowan said:


> I can't believe it, but my mother is talking to the POS douchebag loser that she got rid of who she had to pay for his dinner on HER birthday because the user came down here basically using her for an all expenses paid vacation a month ago swearing up and down he told her on the way down here he only had a few dollars in his pocket. I thought she was done with him, but all of a sudden she's talking to him again. What the hell is wrong with that woman?? She must LIKE being used and abused by these men. I swear...if i hadnt lost my job and I had all the money I needed to survive, I'd move the hell out so I didn't have to watch this crap over and over. *rips hair out in frustration*



Doesn't really annoy me but makes me sad/embarrassed because this is probably what my oldest daughter thought of me once upon a time......:doh: :blush:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Rowan said:


> Two things actually...
> 
> 1. I've put in about 25 applications to places since i got fired last week and havent heard back from a single one yet and it's really starting to get to me. Yeah I'm going to get unemployment, but not having a job is extremely bothersome to me.
> 
> 2. I can't believe it, but my mother is talking to the POS douchebag loser that she got rid of who she had to pay for his dinner on HER birthday because the user came down here basically using her for an all expenses paid vacation a month ago swearing up and down he told her on the way down here he only had a few dollars in his pocket. I thought she was done with him, but all of a sudden she's talking to him again. What the hell is wrong with that woman?? She must LIKE being used and abused by these men. I swear...if i hadnt lost my job and I had all the money I needed to survive, I'd move the hell out so I didn't have to watch this crap over and over. *rips hair out in frustration*



I hope you're able to get a job ASAP. I sooooooooo understand about the mom thing......she doesn't bring anyone around, but she's very, very difficult. I've been the more responsible party than her....... I'd be outta here so fast if I could afford it too.

(((Hugs)))


----------



## disaster117

My mom has very high standards for cleaning. I do not. This is a problem. 

Mom, I do not see all of these dirty surfaces that you seem to be seeing. Are you imagining them or am I blind? Is there some happy medium we could find? Probably not. :doh:


----------



## mossystate

That my 10 year old niece cannot go to school without other kids telling her, that since she is not religious, she is basically a bad person who is on the wrong path. This is not a kid here or there...this is LOTS of kids. My sister told me that she is going to be talking to school officials. They yap so much about ' resepct ' and that bullying will not be allowed...well...THIS is bullying. 

She already has to deal with not being a Stepford Kid, in that her mom and dad refuse to buy her every new gadget ( and she has gadgets )...every new designer whatever. She is this smart...very funny...gorgeous kid who tends to be friends with most ' types ', including having a special spot for kids who are teased ( my sister has said that she is just raising the kid I gave birth to...lol...she is a lot like me in many ways ) who is now officially on this fucking horrible childhood ride. I just want her to get past the next few years, strength intact.

She goes skiing every Saturday with my sister. My sister's husband's cousin is a ski instructor and he was telling my sister that nearly every girl, when she hits ten, starts to become more cautious. He has been teaching for years, and says he can set his watch to it.


Q-lube...you hang in there, my girl.


----------



## Paquito

All this time I was feeling like I was being let down by my friends, I've haven't been there for two of my most important friends. I hope they can forgive me.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*MY Blackberry roller ball has decided it won't roll right...only up or down..
so I can't access any of my applications 

30" of snow this weekend....need I say more :doh:

I came to this huge burning bush realization that I want to go back to school to get my CPA....I just REALIZED that the FUNDAMENTALS 101 CLASS STARTED
LAST WEEK, and I missed it, and don't want to wait until SUMMER to start...
I can take the NON-CREDIT class for $109....which I guess will give me a good indication if it's for me or NOT.....

*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

disaster117 said:


> My mom has very high standards for cleaning. I do not. This is a problem.
> 
> Mom, I do not see all of these dirty surfaces that you seem to be seeing. Are you imagining them or am I blind? Is there some happy medium we could find? Probably not. :doh:



Lol, I spent a few years cleaning houses and a couple of clients "had their ways" about things. One told me to turn off the light in her bathroom so I can better see the stuff still on her sink counter......

I also used a steam cleaner and tooth brush in her shower. What she thought was mold was actually a discoloration from the special medicated shampoo her husband used. Mold is black....not orange.  

Hey....that trick with the light does work


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Hey....that trick with the light does work



That's why I keep all lights on.


----------



## northwestbbw

It's so annoying when you are chatting with someone online and then they stop talking and sign off....I'm not one for drama but seriously that's just rude.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I set up a 7:30am Appt today to have my furnace maintenance done, as I have a tenant moving into my amazing new basement apt next week. I spent over an hour yesterday digging out the basement steps / walkway etc.....

THEY JUST CALLED AND DELAYED ME UNTIL FRIDAY......WTF *


----------



## Lovelyone

inconsiderate people.


----------



## snuggletiger

Potential pay cut, and not having much ambition these days


----------



## PunkPeach

People keep texting me, seriously, if I don't answer the first time, I am not up for talking, so I wish they would stop attempting with different topics every 5 minutes.


----------



## Wagimawr

elvis go aWAY grrargh


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Filling out forms. On every form you fill out -- application, report, the seven hundred forms you have to fill out at the doctor's office -- there is a blank at the top that says "date of birth." And right NEXT TO IT there is ALWAYS a blank that says "age." _Why do they need both_? Can they not do the math? Are they too lazy to subtract? If I entered my DOB as January 3, 1875 and my age as 36, would anyone notice? Or did mathematics die and nobody told me?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

northwestbbw said:


> It's so annoying when you are chatting with someone online and then they stop talking and sign off....I'm not one for drama but seriously that's just rude.



I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one that feels that way. Sometimes, people's computers or programs might lock up. I have had that happen to me, too, so I try to be understanding if it happens on occasion.
However, when it's someone that does that EACH AND EVERY TIME.......I find that it's best not to complain. Instead....I just take the attitude that it's okay to sporadically answer any and all conversations at my whim since the tone has been set that way


----------



## HottiMegan

Someone attempted to steal the family bikes. The took off with my el cheapo beach cruiser type bike and threw my wheelless mt bike in a pile with my son's practically new bike in a pile with a bunch of other crap bikes. They clipped our $20 bike lock. I already had my wheels stolen off my bike then to have them try to make off with my son's bike and make off with my beach cruiser!! I hate the crime increase in my dinky town of Chico. This used to be a place you could leave your doors unlocked. And we don't even live near the student district by the college.
I'm annoyed because now for sure i have to buy a bike this year


----------



## CleverBomb

Annoying but nobody's fault really....
Trying to get my frequent flyer credits consolidated -- by phone, during the worst storm to hit the east coast in years. 
I've been on hold 35 minutes so far, and the airline projected an hour wait, give or take 15 minutes. 

-Rusty


----------



## Fluffy51888

Wagimawr said:


> elvis go aWAY grrargh




Be NICE to that sweet baby! He just wants some lovin'. If Josie was half as loving as he is, I'd be happy. So stop complaining, you crybaby. 



Also, I love you.


----------



## Mathias

HottiMegan said:


> Someone attempted to steal the family bikes. The took off with my el cheapo beach cruiser type bike and threw my wheelless mt bike in a pile with my son's practically new bike in a pile with a bunch of other crap bikes. They clipped our $20 bike lock. I already had my wheels stolen off my bike then to have them try to make off with my son's bike and make off with my beach cruiser!! I hate the crime increase in my dinky town of Chico. This used to be a place you could leave your doors unlocked. And we don't even live near the student district by the college.
> I'm annoyed because now for sure i have to buy a bike this year



That's terrible! Did they catch who did it?


----------



## Wagimawr

Fluffy51888 said:


> Also, I love you.


Pssht. Kitteh will be fine. I'd rather give you some (more!) lovin' anyway.  I love you too!


----------



## littlefairywren

I am getting a cold, my throat is sore and I can't stop sneezing 
And to top it all off, I just dropped a dinner plate and it sliced up my foot.....woe is me *lol*


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> I am getting a cold, my throat is sore and I can't stop sneezing
> And to top it all off, I just dropped a dinner plate and it sliced up my foot.....woe is me *lol*



 My poor birdie


----------



## steely

littlefairywren said:


> I am getting a cold, my throat is sore and I can't stop sneezing
> And to top it all off, I just dropped a dinner plate and it sliced up my foot.....woe is me *lol*



Oh my goodness, I hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> My poor birdie






steely said:


> Oh my goodness, I hope you start feeling better soon.



Thanks girls, I don't know what I would do without you two here :happy:


----------



## Ruffie

People who won't own what they have done or said. Hate when you confront em about something and they lie right to your face. Guess if they can stab you in the back they can put on the phoney face and pretend none of it ever happened.


----------



## snuggletiger

ah but Ruffie that's better then when you call the person on what they did wrong and they do the bowed head thing, and murmer "I Don't remember that". 

as for Wren just think Gilmorris might have caught the plate before it hit the ground, koalas can be that neat.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I am powerless over this....so wishing I could just accept that friday-saturday we got 30 inches and now we are getting another 20 inches....

it's hard work shoveling all this.....the winds are 35+ mph....

Trying to do my taxes but can't access my brokers website to get my 1099a....... <sigh>*


----------



## littlefairywren

snuggletiger said:


> as for Wren just think Gilmorris might have caught the plate before it hit the ground, koalas can be that neat.



LOL, that settles it...I am off to get me a Koala named Gilmorris :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

Mathias said:


> That's terrible! Did they catch who did it?



Nope. We suspect the new management might be behind it to "clean" up the bike rack. They left my husband's super nice Trek bike but got rid of my crap bike. (it's a Schwinn but still usable)


----------



## luscious_lulu

People who let their children run rampant in public places. Come on we are in a doctors waiting room.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Realizing my young son is probably allergic to the chenille or fur in his stuffed animals, and knowing that when I take them off his bed, he doesn't hack and cough all night


----------



## HottiMegan

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Realizing my young son is probably allergic to the chenille or fur in his stuffed animals, and knowing that when I take them off his bed, he doesn't hack and cough all night



That's a real bummer! Build A Bear has hypoallergenic stuffed animals. I got one for my older boy while he was in the hospital.


----------



## steely

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I am powerless over this....so wishing I could just accept that friday-saturday we got 30 inches and now we are getting another 20 inches....
> 
> it's hard work shoveling all this.....the winds are 35+ mph....
> 
> Trying to do my taxes but can't access my brokers website to get my 1099a....... <sigh>*



I was going to complain about the snow, all two inches of it. I think I'll just shut up now. Hope it stops soon for you!


----------



## Saoirse

- I <3 my ukulele and I've been trying to learn some Flogging Molly... but my fingers refuse to play Em and Bm. They just wont switch fast enough! ARGH!!!

-Im ready for the 3 feet of snow all around me to disappear. I want spring!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I am so sick of the snow! I am so ready for summer, I lack the creativity to take beautiful/interesting photo's in the winter. Grr. 

..I Also hate having snow around on my birthday. But being a March Baby in the Midwest, I'm kinda SOL on that one.


----------



## Gingembre

I feel SICK  
Not oh-i-shouldnt-have-eaten-that-but-at-the-time-it-was-good kinda sick, not jeepers-i-am-stuffed kinda sick, but proper nauseous. I usually have the constitution of an ox so hope I'm not getting ill...i hate feeling like this.


----------



## Rowan

ok... a touch of back story here...

So as most people know, when I moved back down to Florida after foolishly moving to Massachusetts for a man and it not working out, I moved back here and moved in with my mother and started going back to school full time and working full time as well. Our agreement was that as long as i was in school, didnt have to pay rent, just help with utilities, which I totally did. Often my mom would say how thankful she was to have me living with her and how comforting it was, etc etc. Living with her, I also pay all of her bills because she just doenst want to take the time or responsibility of doing this chore and if I didn't do it, she'd spend herself silly and constantly get overdrafts and it would just be a mess. (not that she always listens to me when i tell her to stop spending money anyhow) Living here, I am also the primary cook because If i didnt cook, she would just order out constantly...and I also do a good amount of the chores.

recently my dad moved in so that our expenses would be cut down and so that we could all pay off credit card and other debts quickly. Hes only been here a few weeks. My parents are still married but have been separated about 6 years now, which happened when my mom decided she wasnt happy with their sex life and started cheating, but she convinced my dad it was "swinging". So here just about a month ago, she suddenly decides she wants me to start paying 1/3rd of everything....asking this right after I LOST MY JOB!!! What the hell kind of sense does that make?

Anyhow...as of today she said that she wants both my dad and I to move out because she needs to have some solitude and needs to live alone again and have time to herself. Personally I think it's more that she wants to be able to have all her casual sex again, which she cannot do with my dad living here. On the one hand I'm kind of freaking out because I don't need this on top of everything else *sigh* but on the other, I know that it is the best thing and I probably should have moved out a very long time ago because lately, living with my mothere has been VERY detrimental to my mental health. So, i'm going to move into another apartment here in the same complex with my dad since the manager is so great and really likes us since we've lived here so long, and she is going to waive the deposit and all fees associated, which is truly a lifesaver. And living with my dad shouldnt be so bad, we're both quiet, he's not around much because he works, and i keep to myself for the most part anyway. And a bonus, he doesnt date, and so i dont have to hear the mentally disturbing gibbon monkey "ooh ooh" ape sounds my mother makes that i've been tortured with in the past when i cant get my earphones on and drowning out the sound fast enough.

Sorry for such a long post, but with no friends in real life, I had no one else to talk to and so posted here. Hope I didn't bore you out of your mind! lol

Rowan


----------



## odd-socks

My laptop charger/cable broke =( Gotta steal brother's if he's at work, otherwise can't use laptop *sigh*


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I waited too long to talk to my dad and stepmom about a photography course being offered at the local technical college, because I worried and stuff about how I'd get there.. then I forgot until today, and now it's too late. My mom had said she would've found the money for me to take it and everything..but I went and messed it all up.


----------



## Tanuki

Wisdom tooth hurts so so much x.x!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

T-Bear said:


> Wisdom tooth hurts so so much x.x!



Oh fun..............sounds like it needs to be yanked (that's the medical term  )
Hugs!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

M'k I'm super pissed. 

I'm a member of a certain, small charity. We're all mostly pretty tight. Well, there have been some VERY anti-homophobic remarks made recently. By members and the President. I'M NOT A HAPPY CAMPER. I happen to have two "radical, feminist lesbians" in my family, and one that is quite "butch." I'm FURIOUS at them for making these remarks, not only because of how rude it is, but how completely BRAINLESS it is to actually speak those thoughts out loud when you don't know the family/background of all the members. This just pisses me off beyond belief and I'm seriously thinking of leaving that organization.

Keep your effing prejudices to yourself!


----------



## mossystate

Jaysus, Devi! Sorry this is an organization you obviously wanted to be part of, and have to deal with complete asshole. Is there another charity of the same kind where you can spend your energies, without feeling assaulted?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mossystate said:


> Jaysus, Devi! Sorry this is an organization you obviously wanted to be part of, and have to deal with complete asshole. Is there another charity of the same kind where you can spend your energies, without feeling assaulted?



Nope, it's a one of a kind.....<sigh>.....

Seriously thinking of just pulling up stakes, then donating my time, energy, expertise and little money directly towards individual avian rescue groups.... I used to be on the Board of Directors there.........left because statements made didn't feel "right," and I wanted no association with what was being said.


----------



## Wagimawr

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Nope, it's a one of a kind.....<sigh>.....
> 
> Seriously thinking of just pulling up stakes, then donating my time, energy, expertise and little money directly towards individual avian rescue groups.... I used to be on the Board of Directors there.........left because statements made didn't feel "right," and I wanted no association with what was being said.


If you're going to go, go big.

Openly chastise them for their hateful beliefs and THEN tell em to go stick their membership where the sun don't shine.  You might be surprised who will quietly leave along with you.


----------



## toni

insomnia...so annoying :doh:


----------



## Victim

toni said:


> insomnia...so annoying :doh:



"What about the world's oldest insomnia cure?"

"I tried that, but the batteries died..." - Silk Stalkings


----------



## toni

Victim said:


> "What about the world's oldest insomnia cure?"
> 
> "I tried that, but the batteries died..." - Silk Stalkings



Hahahaha...I tried that. Again and again and again. Still no sleep. 

I finally got to bed about 530a. Then was wide awake at 830a for no reason. 

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR, looking forward to lots of sleep tonight.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

I left the organization a few minutes ago. Was told I was being "childish" because I had a problem with it and the President said I must have my "panties in a wad." Fuckers.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I left the organization a few minutes ago. Was told I was being "childish" because I had a problem with it and the President said I must have my "panties in a wad." Fuckers.



A**holes!!! God, I hate people like that


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Body fevers and nasal congestion are pretty lame.


----------



## mejix

the presenter dude gave away the plot of "an education" and then i come across an article that gives away the plot of "shutter island". nice effing work people. thanks an effing lot.


----------



## liz (di-va)

mejix said:


> the presenter dude gave away the plot of "an education" and then i come across an article that gives away the plot of "shutter island". nice effing work people. thanks an effing lot.


I noticed that too ("An Education"). Doh.


----------



## Fluffy51888

So, this is kind of Dims related, but non-directly. It pissed me off like you wouldn't believe.

"People as fat as Gabourey Sidibe should not be allowed to go in public, let alone to the Oscars. I'm not letting it get to me, though, homegirl's going to be dead of a heart attack in 5 years."


That was one of my Facebook "friends" statuses tonight. ARGH.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Fluffy51888 said:


> So, this is kind of Dims related, but non-directly. It pissed me off like you wouldn't believe.
> "People as fat as Gabourey Sidibe should not be allowed to go in public, let alone to the Oscars. I'm not letting it get to me, though, homegirl's going to be dead of a heart attack in 5 years."
> That was one of my Facebook "friends" statuses tonight. ARGH.


Wow. Wow. I think I'm feeling cranky, but fuck that shit. I guess the fact that she's a talented actress--or really anything unrelated to size--is always negated by fat to some people. There is so much hate in that comment--it's terrible.


----------



## Fluffy51888

liz (di-va) said:


> Wow. Wow. I think I'm feeling cranky, but fuck that shit. I guess the fact that she's a talented actress--or really anything unrelated to size--is always negated by fat to some people. There is so much hate in that comment--it's terrible.




I know. It's so horrible. I was completley blown away when I read it. I knew this girl in high school, but we were never really close. I'm debating on deleting her. She's so shallow, anyways. She couldn't care less about anyone unless they look "good" (by her definition).


----------



## liz (di-va)

Fluffy51888 said:


> I know. It's so horrible. I was completley blown away when I read it. I knew this girl in high school, but we were never really close. I'm debating on deleting her. She's so shallow, anyways. She couldn't care less about anyone unless they look "good" (by her definition).


Yeah, it clearly says a lot more about her than anything else! I think you have every right to delete her so you don't have to read things like that. That kinda hate lingers in the mind...don't need it.


----------



## Mathias

I'm having the limited or no connectivity problem on my computer and can access any other browser besides Firefox. Not only that, I also have to restore my Iphone since it's on the friz and requires a restore and it's not allowing me to do that because my computer thinks I don't have Internet. 

Can anybody help me? I feel like I've tried everything.


----------



## toni

Fluffy51888 said:


> So, this is kind of Dims related, but non-directly. It pissed me off like you wouldn't believe.
> 
> "People as fat as Gabourey Sidibe should not be allowed to go in public, let alone to the Oscars. I'm not letting it get to me, though, homegirl's going to be dead of a heart attack in 5 years."
> 
> 
> That was one of my Facebook "friends" statuses tonight. ARGH.



I would delete her or give her hell for that comment. That is out of line.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Fluffy51888 said:


> So, this is kind of Dims related, but non-directly. It pissed me off like you wouldn't believe.
> 
> "People as fat as Gabourey Sidibe should not be allowed to go in public, let alone to the Oscars. I'm not letting it get to me, though, homegirl's going to be dead of a heart attack in 5 years."
> 
> 
> That was one of my Facebook "friends" statuses tonight. ARGH.





toni said:


> I would delete her or give her hell for that comment. That is out of line.



I think she should do both! What hatred! Fluffy, your 'friend' is an ass.


----------



## Rowan

mejix said:


> the presenter dude gave away the plot of "an education" and then i come across an article that gives away the plot of "shutter island". nice effing work people. thanks an effing lot.



I just watched shutter island last night...pretty good, but about 1/3rd of the way in you could kind of guess the ending.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Rowan said:


> I just watched shutter island last night...pretty good, but about 1/3rd of the way in you could kind of guess the ending.



I think I've guessed the ending and I haven't even seen it yet. lol I still do want to see it though.


----------



## Fluffy51888

toni said:


> I would delete her or give her hell for that comment. That is out of line.





JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I think she should do both! What hatred! Fluffy, your 'friend' is an ass.




I deleted her. She's made comments similar to that one before. Maybe not weight-related, but comments with that much hate behind them. I just don't have room in my life for people who are that bitter. I'm not much for confrontation, or else I probably would say something to her. I just know it'll bug me for a while, and I don't need to be reading any more comments like that.


----------



## Shosh

Cadbury has changed their Cadbury Cream Eggs!

It used to have a yummy yellow candy yolk in the middle of the creamy stuff. Now it is a tiny orange speck of gunk.

I am outraged!

I miss the original recipe Cream Eggs.


----------



## BeaBea

Shosh said:


> Cadbury has changed their Cadbury Cream Eggs!



Umm, not over here they haven't Shosh. Maybe you got a bad one? Maybe you should buy yourself another dozen or so and test them to make sure? Purely on the grounds of research you understand! I'll buy the same over just to double check too....
Tracey xx


----------



## Blackjack

Cadbury was recently bought out by Kraft. I was hoping that the product wouldn't change, but... maybe it will.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Brother.
More so, His Attitude.
7 years old, quick-tongued and boy, do I just wanna slap that brat sometimes. 

Today, nothing made him happy.
He eats sandwiches for lunch. EVERY. DAY. 
Except today.
OHNO. Mr. Cry-Scream-Whine-Act-Like-A-2-Year-Old didn't WANT sandwiches. 
He wanted CEREAL. Well, if he were to have that, he'd be hungry again in half an hour. So we, well, my parents, said no. Well You woulda thought they'd done gone and shot him in the foot! Oh, the humanity! Some spoiled brat not getting what he wants! 

Dinner was the same. 
" I don't WANT that " 
"Tough, it's supper" 
"NYEEHHH *Whine scream cry* "


Then after that, because -I- dared to download a game onto the Wii. He wanted a game. So they said Okay, and he wanted "Drawn to Life" well his mother said we'd have to wait until tomorrow because she can't drive at night. Oh, the humanity once again, because THEN he'd have to wait until AFTER SCHOOL. [The kid is homeschooled, mind you. He wakes up at 9, eats, is in school from 10 till he finishes morning classes, between 11:30 and 12. And then is at lunch till 2, where he finishes his afternoon classes by 3. So from THREE IN THE AFTERNOON, until ELEVEN AT NIGHT when he goes to bed. He would be able to play it. Oh, THE HUMANITY. ]


..I Swear.
This makes me re-think the whole "I want to be a mother someday" thoughts I was having.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Your Plump Princess said:


> My Brother.
> More so, His Attitude.
> 7 years old, quick-tongued and boy, do I just wanna slap that brat sometimes.
> 
> Today, nothing made him happy.
> He eats sandwiches for lunch. EVERY. DAY.
> Except today.
> OHNO. Mr. Cry-Scream-Whine-Act-Like-A-2-Year-Old didn't WANT sandwiches.
> He wanted CEREAL. Well, if he were to have that, he'd be hungry again in half an hour. So we, well, my parents, said no. Well You woulda thought they'd done gone and shot him in the foot! Oh, the humanity! Some spoiled brat not getting what he wants!
> 
> Dinner was the same.
> " I don't WANT that "
> "Tough, it's supper"
> "NYEEHHH *Whine scream cry* "
> 
> 
> Then after that, because -I- dared to download a game onto the Wii. He wanted a game. So they said Okay, and he wanted "Drawn to Life" well his mother said we'd have to wait until tomorrow because she can't drive at night. Oh, the humanity once again, because THEN he'd have to wait until AFTER SCHOOL. [The kid is homeschooled, mind you. He wakes up at 9, eats, is in school from 10 till he finishes morning classes, between 11:30 and 12. And then is at lunch till 2, where he finishes his afternoon classes by 3. So from THREE IN THE AFTERNOON, until ELEVEN AT NIGHT when he goes to bed. He would be able to play it. Oh, THE HUMANITY. ]
> 
> 
> ..I Swear.
> This makes me re-think the whole "I want to be a mother someday" thoughts I was having.



That's why they invented schools.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

He's 7, but he's doing second grade work.
The schools around here want to put him in first grade because of where his birthday is. I mean, he's starting to write in cursive next week. [If his motor skills are there.] Plus, he's not socially.. um, prepared? He's come a long way, joining up with other homeschoolers kinda helped, but he's still not "School Ready" yet.

He missed a lot of steps as a kid due to some really really screwed up family drama that occured when my stepmoms anuerism blew, he's still messed up from it [PTSD].


----------



## Paquito

IC that some dickface keeps posting on people's bible-verse statuses and saying that they are idiots for believing in God. I'm agnostic, but what the fuck happened to respecting other peoples' beliefs? This douchemuncher won't give up, and it pisses me off. Just leave people alone, their beliefs have nothing to do with you. Get a freaking life.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

free2beme04 said:


> IC that some dickface keeps posting on people's bible-verse statuses and saying that they are idiots for believing in God. I'm agnostic, but what the fuck happened to respecting other peoples' beliefs? This douchemuncher won't give up, and it pisses me off. Just leave people alone, their beliefs have nothing to do with you. Get a freaking life.



:bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

I approve this post :bow:


----------



## mszwebs

free2beme04 said:


> IC that some dickface keeps posting on people's bible-verse statuses and saying that they are idiots for believing in God. I'm agnostic, but what the fuck happened to respecting other peoples' beliefs? This douchemuncher won't give up, and it pisses me off. Just leave people alone, their beliefs have nothing to do with you. Get a freaking life.



Is it Mini?


----------



## Mathias

The posters I hung up keep falling down.


----------



## Paquito

mszwebs said:


> Is it Mini?



If Mini wears tye-dye all the time, has a bushy red beard, and is a Taoist with drug issues, the yes.


----------



## mszwebs

free2beme04 said:


> If Mini wears tye-dye all the time, has a bushy red beard, and is a Taoist with drug issues, the yes.



Hmmm. Probably not, but it would be a pretty sweet disguise, since he's usually in a bathrobe and sunglasses.


----------



## mossystate

Your Plump Princess said:


> He missed a lot of steps as a kid due to some really really screwed up family drama that occured when my stepmoms anuerism blew, he's still messed up from it [PTSD].



Yeah, please don't slap a kid who is suffering from PTSD.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

mossystate said:


> Yeah, please don't slap a kid who is suffering from PTSD.


I'm not going to, I merely said I wanted to.


----------



## Carrie

I'm awake.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mszwebs said:


> Hmmm. Probably not, but it would be a pretty sweet disguise, since he's usually in a bathrobe and sunglasses.



OMG!!!!!!! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! :bow:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

I go see the Dr. From Hell today. Hate is a strong word...........but I truly hate her. EVERY time I go in she berates me about my weight, says I'd be pretty if I lost weight, happy, blah, blah, blah.........Oh and FAs, get this! She says a woman will only get a "better quality man" if she doesn't weight a lot. Sooooooo, in her opinion, I guess all FAs are the scum of the earth. Bitch.


----------



## Fluffy51888

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I go see the Dr. From Hell today. Hate is a strong word...........but I truly hate her. EVERY time I go in she berates me about my weight, says I'd be pretty if I lost weight, happy, blah, blah, blah.........Oh and FAs, get this! She says a woman will only get a "better quality man" if she doesn't weight a lot. Sooooooo, in her opinion, I guess all FAs are the scum of the earth. Bitch.





ARGhhh. Why do people feel like it's okay to behave like this?? Can you switch doctors, or is it the kind of thing you just have to grin and bare? I'm so sorry you have to put up with crap like that. No one should have to be talked to like that. Don't listen to her...you are beautiful exactly the way you are, don't let her tell you otherwise.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Mathias said:


> The posters I hung up keep falling down.



Try FunTak. (Unless you've been using it all along and they're still falling down, then I have no other ideas to help you. ) Good luck with the posters! 



MizzSnakeBite said:


> I go see the Dr. From Hell today. Hate is a strong word...........but I truly hate her. EVERY time I go in she berates me about my weight, *says I'd be pretty if I lost weight*, happy, blah, blah, blah.........Oh and FAs, get this! *She says a woman will only get a "better quality man" if she doesn't weight a lot. * Sooooooo, in her opinion, I guess all FAs are the scum of the earth. Bitch.


Is that her medical opinion?  What makes her think she is qualified to say such things to you, the fact that she went to medical school? Doctors and people in general should keep their personal opinions (that no one asked to hear in the first place) to themselves. 
It especially makes me mad because you're stuck with this doctor and I've been in the same situation. Not necessarily with a fat phobic doctor but with a doctor that was an ass and I could not switch to another doctor.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Fluffy51888 said:


> ARGhhh. Why do people feel like it's okay to behave like this?? Can you switch doctors, or is it the kind of thing you just have to grin and bare? I'm so sorry you have to put up with crap like that. No one should have to be talked to like that. Don't listen to her...you are beautiful exactly the way you are, don't let her tell you otherwise.



Have to grin and bare it 



JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Is that her medical opinion?  What makes her think she is qualified to say such things to you, the fact that she went to medical school? Doctors and people in general should keep their personal opinions (that no one asked to hear in the first place) to themselves.
> It especially makes me mad because you're stuck with this doctor and I've been in the same situation. Not necessarily with a fat phobic doctor but with a doctor that was an ass and I could not switch to another doctor.



Yeah I know.........


----------



## Paquito

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I go see the Dr. From Hell today. Hate is a strong word...........but I truly hate her. EVERY time I go in she berates me about my weight, says I'd be pretty if I lost weight, happy, blah, blah, blah.........Oh and FAs, get this! She says a woman will only get a "better quality man" if she doesn't weight a lot. Sooooooo, in her opinion, I guess all FAs are the scum of the earth. Bitch.



Stay strong, lovely.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

free2beme04 said:


> Stay strong, lovely.



I did...........I did want to beat her to a pulp though......

She said I was much worse.......not shit. Maybe if she started treating me instead of berating me about my weight I wouldn't be in so much pain. 

Shouldn't you be at the beach???????????? Go get 'em tiger!!!! <ummmmm........I mean lion!! )


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I go see the Dr. From Hell today. Hate is a strong word...........but I truly hate her. EVERY time I go in she berates me about my weight, says I'd be pretty if I lost weight, happy, blah, blah, blah.........Oh and FAs, get this! She says a woman will only get a "better quality man" if she doesn't weight a lot. Sooooooo, in her opinion, I guess all FAs are the scum of the earth. Bitch.



Damn, I didn't see this in the wee hrs this morning. Are you ok Momma Bird?
(((hugs)))


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Damn, I didn't see this in the wee hrs this morning. Are you ok Momma Bird?
> (((hugs)))



Sorta; same old, same old <sigh>. She says I'm much worse (even much worse than three weeks ago).

Oh well........it progresses........not much I can do about that.....


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Sorta; same old, same old <sigh>. She says I'm much worse (even much worse than three weeks ago).
> 
> Oh well........it progresses........not much I can do about that.....



Well super soft and squishy (((hugs))) for you my sweet girl! I feel like beating that doctor of yours to a pulp for you


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Well super soft and squishy (((hugs))) for you my sweet girl! I feel like beating that doctor of yours to a pulp for you



I think we should all have a group beating session with her.


----------



## CleverBomb

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I think we should all have a group beating session with her.


The Beatings Will Continue Until Morale Improves.

-Rusty


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CleverBomb said:


> The Beatings Will Continue Until Morale Improves.
> 
> -Rusty



Thank you!!! :happy:


----------



## odd-socks

The government decided to ignore letters stating that circumstances changed and continued paying benefits.... now they're asking (18 months later) for > £3000 back! (which doesnt exist lol)


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Woke up Monday with a sore throat. Figured, eh, the weather is screwy, everyone's catching a little something. Now, 3 days later, it's gotten progressively worse and today I lost my voice. As a Mom, losing your voice is not a good thing.


----------



## Inhibited

Putting a doona in the cover...


----------



## Lovelyone

Men--enough said?


----------



## Saoirse

Im annoyed as shit with myself because a way cool guy keeps asking me hang out with him, but Im too chicken shit because he's a good friend of my older brother's and I've never been around him without my brother being there. ARGH.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Saoirse said:


> Im annoyed as shit with myself because a way cool guy keeps asking me hang out with him, but Im too chicken shit because he's a good friend of my older brother's and I've never been around him without my brother being there. ARGH.



Go for it!! If he keeps asking, he's interested! (of course, only go if you're interested lol)

Good luck!


----------



## Saoirse

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Go for it!! If he keeps asking, he's interested! (of course, only go if you're interested lol)
> 
> Good luck!



I def am, just a big chicken. We've hung out before, with my brother and his other friends around, and hes a swell guy!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I think we should all have a group beating session with her.





CleverBomb said:


> The Beatings Will Continue Until Morale Improves.
> 
> -Rusty



Crikey.....I had to check and make sure I wasn't on the weight board cuz I got all turned on and stuff.........:blush: :doh:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Crikey.....I had to check and make sure I wasn't on the weight board cuz I got all turned on and stuff.........:blush: :doh:



HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!!!

Thanks for the laugh about Dr. Bitch


----------



## DitzyBrunette

I'm having the week from hell. 
First it starts off Monday with a sore throat.
That quickly turned into strep throat and I lost my voice Thursday, today I sound like an even manlier Demi Moore.
Tuesday I stubbed my toe on my son's toy bins and it was incredibly painful for a day and a half.
Thursday my Mom goes to the store in the morning for me to get me breakfast and forgets to give me back my bank card, she lost it when she was at work and now I can't go get it replaced til I feel better (and this rain for four days thing isn't going to help me at all).
Then, just now, I was using my nebulizer (asthma breathing machine thingy) because when I'm sick my asthma flares up and this helps clear my lungs faster than an inhaler. Right in the middle of using it something starts rattling and it just stops working. On a Friday night - can't get to doctor til Monday, get a prescription for a new one and then the pharmacy has to order one so we're talking like a week before it's replaced. 
I hate to say it, but what next?!?! 
I'm never one to use popular internet memes, but seriously: *FML*.


----------



## Mathias

DitzyBrunette said:


> I'm having the week from hell.
> First it starts off Monday with a sore throat.
> That quickly turned into strep throat and I lost my voice Thursday, today I sound like an even manlier Demi Moore.
> Tuesday I stubbed my toe on my son's toy bins and it was incredibly painful for a day and a half.
> Thursday my Mom goes to the store in the morning for me to get me breakfast and forgets to give me back my bank card, she lost it when she was at work and now I can't go get it replaced til I feel better (and this rain for four days thing isn't going to help me at all).
> Then, just now, I was using my nebulizer (asthma breathing machine thingy) because when I'm sick my asthma flares up and this helps clear my lungs faster than an inhaler. Right in the middle of using it something starts rattling and it just stops working. On a Friday night - can't get to doctor til Monday, get a prescription for a new one and then the pharmacy has to order one so we're talking like a week before it's replaced.
> I hate to say it, but what next?!?!
> I'm never one to use popular internet memes, but seriously: *FML*.



Oh wow! :really sad: I hope things get better for you.


----------



## Saoirse

Im annoyed that my hot, awesome friend has a gf even though its pretty clear that we should we together. 

We're good friends, have a lot of common interests and we both love the smell of liquor stores. Plus, we're both hotties and hotties should be together.

wtf man.


----------



## toni

NONSTOP RAIN!!!!! :doh:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Mathias said:


> Oh wow! :really sad: I hope things get better for you.



Thanks 

Things improved slightly when I told my mother about the nebulizer breaking and she told me my nephew had one because he had asthma when he was a baby, he never uses it, so I got his at 9:30am and didn't have to wait a week.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Saoirse said:


> Im annoyed that my hot, awesome friend has a gf even though its pretty clear that we should we together.
> 
> We're good friends, have a lot of common interests and we both love the smell of liquor stores. Plus, we're both hotties and hotties should be together.
> 
> wtf man.



It is impossible to be friends with someone you're attracted to. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## Mathias

I hate how a single phone call can torpedo my good mood. Thank you Dad.


----------



## Lovelyone

I am bothered by my inability to see things with my mind which are not the same as how my heart sees them. Basically I want to tell my heart to STFU...and listen to my mind.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Roomates....... SUCK!!!


----------



## Lovelyone

winter, spring, winter, spring...make up your damned mind!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Magnavox TV. :/


I -NEED- Background music to sleep. 
CD's don't cut it, my computer running or fans blownig don't cut it. I need TV. 

And This Stupid TV of mine has been Frozen, on ALL CHANNELS [except the home shopping network.] for Nearly 3 hours now. I've tried turning it off for an hour, put it back on, same screen! Unplugged it for half hour, plugged it back in, SAME SCREEN. 

It's like, the epic screen of doom! 

No no, wait, I know, it's now a permanent decoration.
"Oh hey what's with your TV? "
" Oh, that's not my TV. That's a digital poster! Like it?" 
.. :/ GRRRR. 


PS

Worst Part is? I can't even go "Aw, Stupid Cable/Satellite/Ect" Because It's not hooked up to any of those. :<


----------



## CleverBomb

Your Plump Princess said:


> My Magnavox TV. :/
> 
> 
> I -NEED- Background music to sleep.
> CD's don't cut it, my computer running or fans blownig don't cut it. I need TV.
> 
> And This Stupid TV of mine has been Frozen, on ALL CHANNELS [except the home shopping network.] for Nearly 3 hours now. I've tried turning it off for an hour, put it back on, same screen! Unplugged it for half hour, plugged it back in, SAME SCREEN.
> 
> It's like, the epic screen of doom!
> 
> No no, wait, I know, it's now a permanent decoration.
> "Oh hey what's with your TV? "
> " Oh, that's not my TV. That's a digital poster! Like it?"
> .. :/ GRRRR.
> 
> 
> PS
> 
> Worst Part is? I can't even go "Aw, Stupid Cable/Satellite/Ect" Because It's not hooked up to any of those. :<


If it's an old-style one, the problem might be the digital TV converter box. 

Fiddle with the antenna and the antenna wires.

Try turning it off and on, or unplugging it and plugging it back in.

Other than that, I got nuttin.

Good luck!

-Rusty


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Amazingly, My TV managed to fix itself.
However, I Still ended up having to sleep listening to lame "Nutri-System" [The Diet] commercials. Worst,Night,Ever.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Am QUITE Annoyed at the fact I cannot get on My DA page. And have not been able to get on DA since yesterday morning. 


*Kicks The internet*


----------



## ClashCityRocker

My paychecks. you'd think they'd grow with me.


----------



## Jon Blaze

It's snowing on the first day of spring. I wouldn't be phased so much, but my girlfriend went down to Texas to escape, so I more than likely lost my chance at seeing her. My weekend is probably going to be really boring and disappointing now, and it's the first full weekend I've had in three weeks.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CleverBomb said:


> The Beatings Will Continue Until Morale Improves.
> 
> -Rusty



Morale is worse.....beatings need to continue and become worse.



Lovelyone said:


> winter, spring, winter, spring...make up your damned mind!



Same here! No wonder why everyone keeps getting sick.



Your Plump Princess said:


> My Magnavox TV. :/
> 
> 
> I -NEED- Background music to sleep.
> CD's don't cut it, my computer running or fans blownig don't cut it. I need TV.
> 
> And This Stupid TV of mine has been Frozen, on ALL CHANNELS [except the home shopping network.] for Nearly 3 hours now. I've tried turning it off for an hour, put it back on, same screen! Unplugged it for half hour, plugged it back in, SAME SCREEN.
> 
> It's like, the epic screen of doom!
> 
> No no, wait, I know, it's now a permanent decoration.
> "Oh hey what's with your TV? "
> " Oh, that's not my TV. That's a digital poster! Like it?"
> .. :/ GRRRR.
> 
> 
> PS
> 
> Worst Part is? I can't even go "Aw, Stupid Cable/Satellite/Ect" Because It's not hooked up to any of those. :<



The next time your TV decides to go loco, you might try asking for one on your local Freecycle. 



ClashCityRocker said:


> My paychecks. you'd think they'd grow with me.



With this economy........ 



Jon Blaze said:


> It's snowing on the first day of spring. I wouldn't be phased so much, but my girlfriend went down to Texas to escape, so I more than likely lost my chance at seeing her. My weekend is probably going to be really boring and disappointing now, and it's the first full weekend I've had in three weeks.



HA! Well, it matters where in TX she decided to escape to! lol We have snow right now and on Tuesday it should be 74*. This weather's making me nuts.


----------



## Allie Cat

There's a lot of stuff that could be annoying me right now. But I'm most irritated by something completely insignificant when compared with the rest. A couple days ago I lost the backer thing for one of my earrings, so I've been walking around with only one earring in. I haven't not had earrings in for this long since I was 17  My ear feels nekkid.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

I don't know if I'm more annoyed at my co-worker, all my OTHER co-workers, or myself more. A fellow associate has been struck by Strep Throat. She's had a few too many absent marks already, some of which I've had to cover for myself, so that's why I'm not too overly sympathetic. But she calls me 10 minutes before her shift is supposed to start and leaves a message asking if I could come in and work her shift today. I knew she was sick yesterday, when she came in to work her shift and told everyone...

I'm annoyed at her because she called 10 minutes beforehand, so it's not like I could have made it in on time anyway, and that she put herself in the position of having to work or find someone else to work by taking so many days off. I'm annoyed at some of my other fellow co-workers because for some reason, it seems nobody in the store is EVER available to cover shifts (I tried to get someone to work for me yesterday a week and a half ago, but everyone who had off happened to have other arrangements already). I've probably covered more shifts working there than anyone else since I started there a year ago. And finally, I'm annoyed at myself because, well, I'm still a sympathetic human being by nature. I knew she was sick yesterday, I just didn't know she was working today, too. And though I would have considered helping her out, I'm way behind on other projects, and didn't have enough time to even get ready for work. Still, part of me feels guilty and wonders if those are just excuses, and that I could have helped her out.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Divals said:


> There's a lot of stuff that could be annoying me right now. But I'm most irritated by something completely insignificant when compared with the rest. A couple days ago I lost the backer thing for one of my earrings, so I've been walking around with only one earring in. I haven't not had earrings in for this long since I was 17  My ear feels nekkid.



Go run to Target, Walmart, where ever and buy a new earring backer! Problem solved! 



Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I don't know if I'm more annoyed at my co-worker, all my OTHER co-workers, or myself more. A fellow associate has been struck by Strep Throat. She's had a few too many absent marks already, some of which I've had to cover for myself, so that's why I'm not too overly sympathetic. But she calls me 10 minutes before her shift is supposed to start and leaves a message asking if I could come in and work her shift today. I knew she was sick yesterday, when she came in to work her shift and told everyone...
> 
> I'm annoyed at her because she called 10 minutes beforehand, so it's not like I could have made it in on time anyway, and that she put herself in the position of having to work or find someone else to work by taking so many days off. I'm annoyed at some of my other fellow co-workers because for some reason, it seems nobody in the store is EVER available to cover shifts (I tried to get someone to work for me yesterday a week and a half ago, but everyone who had off happened to have other arrangements already). I've probably covered more shifts working there than anyone else since I started there a year ago. And finally, I'm annoyed at myself because, well, I'm still a sympathetic human being by nature. I knew she was sick yesterday, I just didn't know she was working today, too. And though I would have considered helping her out, I'm way behind on other projects, and didn't have enough time to even get ready for work. Still, part of me feels guilty and wonders if those are just excuses, and that I could have helped her out.



You've helped out time after time, so don't feel bad. You shouldn't have to put your life on hold because she decided things last minute.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I don't know if I'm more annoyed at my co-worker, all my OTHER co-workers, or myself more. A fellow associate has been struck by Strep Throat. She's had a few too many absent marks already, some of which I've had to cover for myself, so that's why I'm not too overly sympathetic. But she calls me 10 minutes before her shift is supposed to start and leaves a message asking if I could come in and work her shift today. I knew she was sick yesterday, when she came in to work her shift and told everyone...
> 
> I'm annoyed at her because she called 10 minutes beforehand, so it's not like I could have made it in on time anyway, and that she put herself in the position of having to work or find someone else to work by taking so many days off. I'm annoyed at some of my other fellow co-workers because for some reason, it seems nobody in the store is EVER available to cover shifts (I tried to get someone to work for me yesterday a week and a half ago, but everyone who had off happened to have other arrangements already). I've probably covered more shifts working there than anyone else since I started there a year ago. And finally, I'm annoyed at myself because, well, I'm still a sympathetic human being by nature. I knew she was sick yesterday, I just didn't know she was working today, too. And though I would have considered helping her out, I'm way behind on other projects, and didn't have enough time to even get ready for work. Still, part of me feels guilty and wonders if those are just excuses, and that I could have helped her out.





MizzSnakeBite said:


> You've helped out time after time, so don't feel bad. You shouldn't have to put your life on hold because she decided things last minute.



Exactly. I have done things like you do Jeeves- and have to make myself stop it eventually. At some point, your concern turns into you being used. If they can't appreciate your efforts and cover back for you when you need it, stop doing it. Period.

Also, take note how they all get mad at you if you stop doing things for them anymore because they take you for granted.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

I think the bonded pair of hawks that roost in our huge pecan tree in the backyard have decided to come back.  Don't get me wrong, I LOVE raptors, BUT not so much when they terrify my babies (my parrots). Because of them, I have to keep the blinds shut since they would swoop onto the patio and kill the poor, little sparrows that like to hang out there.  That of course freaks my guys out. Scrabble, my African Grey, blew me a kiss when I told him I'd take a tennis racket to a hawk if it dared to enter the house. :wubu: Scrabs You don't mess with The Momma's babies!


----------



## AuntHen

hurt my back...ow!


----------



## Crystal

The wind:

It's a beautiful day today, if not a bit cold. I decided to eat lunch outside my building at school, but after a few minutes of eating, decided it was too cold.

I stood up, collected my things, and just as I leaned down to pick up my food, a huge gust of wind blew away my half-eaten Subway sandwich and bag of chips.

These things do not need to happen to poor college students when they have no more money to buy food.

Meh.


----------



## msbard90

Crystal said:


> The wind:
> 
> It's a beautiful day today, if not a bit cold. I decided to eat lunch outside my building at school, but after a few minutes of eating, decided it was too cold.
> 
> I stood up, collected my things, and just as I leaned down to pick up my food, a huge gust of wind blew away my half-eaten Subway sandwich and bag of chips.
> 
> These things do not need to happen to poor college students when they have no more money to buy food.
> 
> Meh.



poor you! 

I'm so annoyed because I want to get my hair cut, but don't know what to do with it, and every time I go into the salon, and say, just do something that will look good on me, they refuse.


----------



## Micara

I'm annoyed that the people in my office have to loudly discuss system issues in the middle of the office, and their voices carry and are so loud that they are trying to constantly talk over one another. This has been going on all day, and I have a splitting headache. I've tried putting on my headphones and turning it up, but even that's not blocking it out. 

There is a conference room expressly for this reason, people. USE IT!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

I have two annoyances.. one a throbbing headache that 3 advil didn't conquer. (i think its my allergies, first week of sun and wind and i'm sneezing my ass off)
The second annoyance is my local freecyclers. I put several things up for freecyle, the people that wanted them are asking me to wait like a few days for them to pick it up. I wanted this stuff out ages ago! ugh. Oh well. At least i'm not contributing to the dump with these items. If only i could get Max to part with even more junk! (and hubby for that matter)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

So apparently the fact that I'm somewhat "Old Fashioned" when it comes to dating, GREATLY reduces my chances of finding a decent mate. 

Yeah, Sorry I won't make out on the first date. 
Yeah, Sorry I won't say "OMG LETS BE BOYFRIEND GIRLFRIEND" before we go out on a few dates, or even get a chance to know more about eachother. 

MY BAD

:/ Ugh! Wtf?


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Your Plump Princess said:


> So apparently the fact that I'm somewhat "Old Fashioned" when it comes to dating, *GREATLY reduces my chances of finding a decent mate.*
> 
> Yeah, Sorry I won't make out on the first date.
> Yeah, Sorry I won't say "OMG LETS BE BOYFRIEND GIRLFRIEND" before we go out on a few dates, or even get a chance to know more about each other.
> 
> MY BAD
> 
> :/ Ugh! Wtf?



In MY opinion, the boys who _aren't_ looking for a quick hook up are the decent ones. The boys who want you to put out before you're ready, those are the scummy ones. Being old fashioned and waiting until there's a trust established is a good thing. I'm that way, too and I meet plenty of guys who are the same. You just have to keep looking and never settle or do anything you're not comfortable with. Sounds like you're not putting yourself in any compromising positions, so you're a smart girl. Good for you


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Glad to know theres others like me. ^_^


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

DitzyBrunette said:


> In MY opinion, the boys who _aren't_ looking for a quick hook up are the decent ones. The boys who want you to put out before you're ready, those are the scummy ones. Being old fashioned and waiting until there's a trust established is a good thing. I'm that way, too and I meet plenty of guys who are the same. You just have to keep looking and never settle or do anything you're not comfortable with. Sounds like you're not putting yourself in any compromising positions, so you're a smart girl. Good for you



Perfectly said. :bow:


----------



## Allie Cat

Your Plump Princess said:


> So apparently the fact that I'm somewhat "Old Fashioned" when it comes to dating, GREATLY reduces my chances of finding a decent mate.
> 
> Yeah, Sorry I won't make out on the first date.
> Yeah, Sorry I won't say "OMG LETS BE BOYFRIEND GIRLFRIEND" before we go out on a few dates, or even get a chance to know more about eachother.
> 
> MY BAD
> 
> :/ Ugh! Wtf?



Most guys want to at least make out on the first date. That doesn't necessarily make them bad in itself. What makes them bad is being pissy and stupid if you don't want to, instead of accepting and being respectful of your wishes. And if he can't be respectful that's HIS problem.


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> So apparently the fact that I'm somewhat "Old Fashioned" when it comes to dating, GREATLY reduces my chances of finding a decent mate.
> 
> Yeah, Sorry I won't make out on the first date.
> Yeah, Sorry I won't say "OMG LETS BE BOYFRIEND GIRLFRIEND" before we go out on a few dates, or even get a chance to know more about eachother.
> 
> MY BAD
> 
> :/ Ugh! Wtf?



My husband didn't get a first kiss from me for over a month! i think it was closer to two. (it was my first kiss ever too though) So there are people who wait


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

It always comes down to money, doesn't it?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

DitzyBrunette said:


> In MY opinion, the boys who _aren't_ looking for a quick hook up are the decent ones. The boys who want you to put out before you're ready, those are the scummy ones. Being old fashioned and waiting until there's a trust established is a good thing. I'm that way, too and I meet plenty of guys who are the same. You just have to keep looking and never settle or do anything you're not comfortable with. Sounds like you're not putting yourself in any compromising positions, so you're a smart girl. Good for you





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Perfectly said. :bow:





Divals said:


> Most guys want to at least make out on the first date. That doesn't necessarily make them bad in itself. What makes them bad is being pissy and stupid if you don't want to, instead of accepting and being respectful of your wishes. And if he can't be respectful that's HIS problem.



I concur :bow:


----------



## Proner

Ok so it's finally coming... time change I'm not prepared to fight against you and I don't want to become a zombie for few days and scare people at work (I admit it's fun but just one day not the all week!).
So please be a good time and flex yourself like a bubble-gum for me please


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> Ok so it's finally coming... time change I'm not prepared to fight against you and I don't want to become a zombie for few days and scare people at work (I admit it's fun but just one day not the all week!).
> *So please be a good time and flex yourself like a bubble-gum for me please *



Why that sounds kinky


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> It always comes down to money, doesn't it?



Or lack thereof


----------



## Mathias

I missed the latest episode of Fullmetal Alchemist. :doh:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

I'm sick of living in a crappy neighborhood where I'm afraid to even take a short walk because of all the drug dealers and crap <as I sit here listening to gun shots>, and not being able to afford to move.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Ohmygod Mizz! D; that's horrible! 
My paranoia, I'd be dead from stress already.
Holy canoli.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Your Plump Princess said:


> Ohmygod Mizz! D; that's horrible!
> My paranoia, I'd be dead from stress already.
> Holy canoli.



Yeah, I'm constantly looking over my shoulder........not good for my anxiety issues.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I'm sick of living in a crappy neighborhood where I'm afraid to even take a short walk because of all the drug dealers and crap <as I sit here listening to gun shots>, and not being able to afford to move.



That totally sucks hon....I would be jumping everytime I heard a shot. HUGS!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> That totally sucks hon....I would be jumping everytime I heard a shot. HUGS!



I used to, but now I'm fairly used to it. When it's multiple shots that are close, that's when I start to burrow. LOL


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Wow. 
I would be hiding constantly.
Your so brave @[email protected];


----------



## msbard90

Wow you are really really brave! I would have probably died of a heart attack by now.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I'm sick of living in a crappy neighborhood where I'm afraid to even take a short walk because of all the drug dealers and crap <as I sit here listening to gun shots>, and not being able to afford to move.





Your Plump Princess said:


> Ohmygod Mizz! D; that's horrible!
> My paranoia, I'd be dead from stress already.
> Holy canoli.





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Yeah, I'm constantly looking over my shoulder........not good for my anxiety issues.





littlefairywren said:


> That totally sucks hon....I would be jumping everytime I heard a shot. HUGS!





MizzSnakeBite said:


> I used to, but now I'm fairly used to it. When it's multiple shots that are close, that's when I start to burrow. LOL





Your Plump Princess said:


> Wow.
> I would be hiding constantly.
> Your so brave @[email protected];





msbard90 said:


> Wow you are really really brave! I would have probably died of a heart attack by now.



YPP, LFW and MsBardo do not sell yourselves short on where your personal bravery may lie. I also live in a neighborhood very similar to MSB's. Bravery is when you can move somewhere else, yet _choose _to stay where you are. As MSB noted, it's amazing what you can get used to living with when, you do not have a choice.


----------



## Rowan

It annoys me that a guy I was hanging out with from my class (Travis) called and was yelling at me on the phone because I hung out with his roommate. since I hadnt heard from him for multiple days, so hell..i made other plans. The roommate (Nels) just happens to work with my sister in law, so I saw nothing wrong with it, we just happen to have people we know in common and its not like Travis and I were some serious dating couple or anything. 

And its not like he was yelling at me because he was jealous, he brought up the fact that I didnt eat my whole hot dog this roommate bought me (oooh...a $3 hot dog when I bought the $20 in beer he drank...i just didnt have cash for the hot dog...never carry cash) and I couldnt finish...offered the other half to Nels and he didnt want it, so offered it to another guy that I know that was walking around with us. Nels is still, days later, freaking out because I gave away the half of hot dog i couldnt eat. I still cant believe it. 

Why must men act like such freaking children sometimes? GRRRRR. So with both Travis and Nels acting like little boys....have NO desire to talk to either of them at all now.


----------



## Crystal

One point?!

One fucking point?!

*sighs*

...Go Vols.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Really ticked that we're out of wood, ordered some from a local guy and they delivered it to our next door neighbor! Not just that, he said it would be picked up and re-delivered...but so far we've had to put what we can in the back of the car and drive it over here. GGrrrrrrrr!!!

Thanks for the vent, that felt good!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

My mom just brought down an envelope full of old pictures. And while normally this would be ok, and would'nt bother me. Today it pissed me straight the hell off.

We have discussed numerous times that I can't handle seeing pictures of a certain ex and myself. And that really I'd rather just put it behind me. Well it just so happens that today is the day he died 8 years ago. Great idea mom..... now I'm a crying mess. All over again.


----------



## Micara

MzDeeZyre said:


> My mom just brought down an envelope full of old pictures. And while normally this would be ok, and would'nt bother me. Today it pissed me straight the hell off.
> 
> We have discussed numerous times that I can't handle seeing pictures of a certain ex and myself. And that really I'd rather just put it behind me. Well it just so happens that today is the day he died 8 years ago. Great idea mom..... now I'm a crying mess. All over again.



Awww! ((((HUGS)))) I'm so sorry you have to go through that. That must be really rough. I'm thinking of you, sending positive thoughts your way that you feel better soon. You sound like a very strong person and I admire that.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

MzDeeZyre said:


> My mom just brought down an envelope full of old pictures. And while normally this would be ok, and would'nt bother me. Today it pissed me straight the hell off.
> 
> We have discussed numerous times that I can't handle seeing pictures of a certain ex and myself. And that really I'd rather just put it behind me. Well it just so happens that today is the day he died 8 years ago. Great idea mom..... now I'm a crying mess. All over again.



Oh man, that really rots. I'm very sorry. I wonder why she felt the need to do that?

Sending you ((((Hugs)))!!


----------



## Weirdo890

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Yeah, I'm constantly looking over my shoulder........not good for my anxiety issues.



Jesus, that would be murder for me. I have my own anxiety issues. *Hugs* Here's hoping you win the lottery someday and can afford to move somewhere you feel secure. :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890

MzDeeZyre said:


> My mom just brought down an envelope full of old pictures. And while normally this would be ok, and would'nt bother me. Today it pissed me straight the hell off.
> 
> We have discussed numerous times that I can't handle seeing pictures of a certain ex and myself. And that really I'd rather just put it behind me. Well it just so happens that today is the day he died 8 years ago. Great idea mom..... now I'm a crying mess. All over again.



*Gives you a great big bear hug* Everything will be all right. We're all here for you. We're behind you one-hundred percent. :happy: Right guys?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

MzDeeZyre said:


> My mom just brought down an envelope full of old pictures. And while normally this would be ok, and would'nt bother me. Today it pissed me straight the hell off.
> 
> We have discussed numerous times that I can't handle seeing pictures of a certain ex and myself. And that really I'd rather just put it behind me. Well it just so happens that today is the day he died 8 years ago. Great idea mom..... now I'm a crying mess. All over again.


*Super Hug*
I'm so so sorry.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Thank You guys so much! It really means the world to me.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

MzDeeZyre said:


> My mom just brought down an envelope full of old pictures. And while normally this would be ok, and would'nt bother me. Today it pissed me straight the hell off.
> 
> We have discussed numerous times that I can't handle seeing pictures of a certain ex and myself. And that really I'd rather just put it behind me. Well it just so happens that today is the day he died 8 years ago. Great idea mom..... now I'm a crying mess. All over again.



Oh, I'm so, so sorry.  Tons of hugs being sent your way.
Mizz



Weirdo890 said:


> Jesus, that would be murder for me. I have my own anxiety issues. *Hugs* Here's hoping you win the lottery someday and can afford to move somewhere you feel secure. :happy:



Yeah, I'd like to move for many reasons, but one of the last reasons is because of how unsafe the neighborhood is lol. 

When I had my two dogs (both large), I felt a lot safer.......no one would screw with me when I had a protective 75lb half German Shepherd, half Chow mix that would do anything for me. lol She was my girl........ The other one would probably lick a person to death lol. Both had to be put to sleep at the same time two summers ago because they were old and in pain.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I lend my parents my car when they need it, upon occasion. No problem. But yesterday they borrowed it without asking while I was asleep. Not so happy about that. :huh: :doh:


----------



## Rowan

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I lend my parents my car when they need it, upon occasion. No problem. But yesterday they borrowed it without asking while I was asleep. Not so happy about that. :huh: :doh:



I would be absolutely livid!! If I were in that situation, I would rather they wake me up and ask me rather than just take it! Borrowing your car is a priviledge, not a right!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Yeah, when they told me mom said "are you mad?" lol. I was like... you wouldn't be asking that if you didn't know borrowing it without asking was wrong. Don't do it again. lol.


----------



## Rojodi

I belong to several calls for submissions emailing lists. For the last week, ALL calls have been for gay or lesbian stories, in all genres. Damn, it's difficult for me to write about something I'm not. Maybe I should have a _nom de plume_, perhaps Annabeth Beauchense..no wait, can't, that's a character I want to use, maybe I should


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I lend my parents my car when they need it, upon occasion. No problem. But yesterday *they borrowed it without asking* while I was asleep. Not so happy about that. :huh: :doh:



Oh wow...........


----------



## SMA413

Apartment living is starting to annoy the crap out of me.

1.) A bunch of dumb girls moved into the apartment across the hall from me. They've only been here like 3 weeks and there's never a dull moment. The first few days they were here, they had my car towed (granted, I was parked in the wrong spot) and the towing company that the apartment complex contracts with is in another town 30 minutes away. That was one little road trip and $275 dollars I didn't need to blow. Then, a week later, they had the cops called on them for being too loud. Most recently (and my favorite episode) one of the girls was doing the walk of shame at 7:30 on Sunday morning and was locked out of her apartment. She banged on the door so much that she woke up the OTHER neighbor (the one who called the cops on her previously). It's never a dull moment.

2.) The A/C unit in my apartment is leaking. A few weeks ago, it started out as droplets coming from the metal housing unit in the ceiling of my bathroom. Then last night, it was just a steady stream. It stops after the A/C is turned off but my apartment heats up pretty quickly.

3.) My boyfriend and I are trying to find a house to rent. The houses that are in our price range are either really crappy looking or out in BFE. Besides that, while trying to be proactive and not wait to the last minute, we've been told that we're looking "too soon". My lease is up in June... I guess it's kinda early but I also want to beat out the summer rush of college kids moving out of dorms and into houses.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I upgraded my MacBook last nite to Blackberry Desktop Manager---> it took a fuck of a long time..but now I have no email or internet and can't figure out what to do ..and I hate going to work with no access to the INTERNETZ....
can't use comp at work...our activity is monitored......and I got a replacement from a buddy that upgraded ..so i guess i am off to verizon to get them to do all dat for me now......<sigh>*


----------



## mszwebs

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I upgraded my MacBook last nite to Blackberry Desktop Manager---> it took a fuck of a long time..but now I have no email or internet and can't figure out what to do ..and I hate going to work with no access to the INTERNETZ....
> can't use comp at work...our activity is monitored......and I got a replacement from a buddy that upgraded ..so i guess i am off to verizon to get them to do all dat for me now......<sigh>*




No internet on your phone? That happened to me once....the browser went away. I just had to call tech support from another phone and they showed me how to fix it.


----------



## Ruffie

Most of management went off to a conference last week and as a result there were issues amongst staff and various staff issues that had to be handled. As second in command they were all shifted to me as our boss busy with fiscal year end stuff so I have spent every day this week in addition to trying to get my own month end stuff done, dealing with staff issues and shifting staff around as one of our social workers got a new job. All this being short staffed and tons of new kids in the centre that are really young, hyper and need to learn all the expectations we have of them. I am SO ready for the long Easter weekend its not funny!


----------



## HottiMegan

My allergies are driving me crazy. We're now out of kleenex and on our last roll of TP and i am down to using baby wipes for all my sneezing. I have no car to get supplies since we're a one car family. I need to hit Target tonight! I hate seeing the world through wet eyes too. Ugh! Spring is my favorite season but also my most ill season.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Tomorrow is not only easter, it's my parents [3rd] anniversary.

I was hoping to upload and get a photo printed of the two of them at the local walgreens, that way I'd just stop by the dollar general by me and pick up a frame, and voila! .. .but alas, hell no it won't go! 


Stupid SD Card won't read in my built-in card reader.
I think it's because it's a special memory card. I'm not sure.
.....Grr.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Ohmygod, stupid me, why did I not realize before that I could just save her FB photo of them and upload THAT? 

-Facepalm to the max-


----------



## Micara

I'm annoyed that I didn't even get a lunch hour today because I have to cover everybody else's desks. And I don't even get acknowledgment for it. 

I'm having a bad day. Everything's going bad. Work, life, everything.


----------



## Proner

Micara said:


> I'm annoyed that I didn't even get a lunch hour today because I have to cover everybody else's desks. And I don't even get acknowledgment for it.
> 
> I'm having a bad day. Everything's going bad. Work, life, everything.



Sorry to hear that . I have a thing I do when I have days like that I take notebook and write everything come in my mind using lots of excalamations marks and capitals letter to let it go without yelling. I don't know if it could work for you but you could try


----------



## Micara

Proner said:


> Sorry to hear that . I have a thing I do when I have days like that I take notebook and write everything come in my mind using lots of excalamations marks and capitals letter to let it go without yelling. I don't know if it could work for you but you could try



Thank you!! That's a very good idea!!! I'm going to do that. I will let you know if it works!!! 

Thanks!!


----------



## Proner

Micara said:


> Thank you!! That's a very good idea!!! I'm going to do that. I will let you know if it works!!!
> 
> Thanks!!



You're welcome! I use to do it when I'm at work and crazy guy/lazy co-worker/ people who bring back books with like 3 months late upset me over the limit hahaha... and it allow me to not yelling in the library


----------



## Saoirse

Im annoyed that I cant understand Gaelic. DAMMIT!


----------



## Tyrael

all the endless thinking...
and being here in holland


----------



## James

Please hurry up and tell me if I got the job... I have plane tickets to buy... or alternately a celebration party to plan...


----------



## MzDeeZyre

HottiMegan said:


> My allergies are driving me crazy. We're now out of kleenex and on our last roll of TP and i am down to using baby wipes for all my sneezing. I have no car to get supplies since we're a one car family. I need to hit Target tonight! I hate seeing the world through wet eyes too. Ugh! Spring is my favorite season but also my most ill season.



I am so with you on this one. Between not being able to breathe, eyes watering so much that it looks like I'm crying, and my throat hurting, I'm ready for spring to be over! And it's only just begun......FML!


----------



## Micara

I'm annoyed that they just announced the Grandstand line-up for the Illinois State Fair, and aside from Lady Antebellum (who I really don't care about, but I will admit that they're popular) it pretty much sucks. Oh well, I prefer to avoid the fair anyway!

The lineup is as follows:

 Lady Antebellum
Friday, Aug. 13

 Kiss Army
Saturday, Aug. 14

 Shinedown with Chevelle
Sunday, Aug. 15

 Illinois Symphony Orchestra
Monday, Aug. 16

 MercyMe with 10th Avenue North
Tuesday, Aug. 17

 Blake Shelton with Candy Coburn
Wednesday, Aug. 18

 Sandra Lee Semi-Homemade (Food Network star)
Thursday, Aug. 19

 Cheap Trick with Blondie
Friday, Aug. 20

 Selena Gomez with Mitchel Musso
Saturday, Aug. 21

 Darius Rucker with Eric Church
Sunday, Aug. 22


----------



## Crystal

Sandra Lee?! I love me some Sandra.

My roommate and I call her the Alk-y (sp?) of the Food Network because she makes a cocktail in every show. She's got to be the most annoying person on television.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I like Lady Antebellum, Cheap Trick with Blondie and Darius Rucker. 

But I'd GO just to see Blake Shelton!!! Sorry, I have to disagree on the suck factor there, I luuuuuurves me some Blake!


----------



## Micara

OneWickedAngel said:


> I like Lady Antebellum, Cheap Trick with Blondie and Darius Rucker.
> 
> But I'd GO just to see Blake Shelton!!! Sorry, I have to disagree on the suck factor there, I luuuuuurves me some Blake!



Who is that? I don't even know who that is!

I remember 2 years ago when I went to see Fergie AND Weird Al! Now, that was a good concert year!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Micara, there are like, 3 people on that list I would die to see.


----------



## Micara

Your Plump Princess said:


> Micara, there are like, 3 people on that list I would die to see.



Really? Which ones? I've only heard of about 3 people. And I don't want to see any of them. Well, some of them I might have wanted to see about 15-20 years ago.


----------



## Kinnaird

I'm annoyed that not 1 hour after the UKs General election was called, NOT ONE HOUR, I got my first phone call from a pollster!

It's gonna be a long month...


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Micara said:


> Really? Which ones? I've only heard of about 3 people. And I don't want to see any of them. Well, some of them I might have wanted to see about 15-20 years ago.



I'd take me some Lady Antebellum and Blake Shelton more for the girlfriend, as she loves both of them. Haven't heard enough of Antebellum to have an opinion, but Blake's all right. I always enjoy listening to his older stuff like Some Beach and Ol' Red and If This is Austin. But I'd be happy with both artists on that last day (Darius Rucker still always surprises me at how much I like his music as a country star).


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Micara said:


> Who is that? I don't even know who that is!
> 
> ...snip...



The majority of your list contains country music artists. I don't know how much you enjoy country, but it's interesting that you know Lady A, but don't know Blake Shelton. He's been around for a quite a while now. Granted he's now as big as say Tim or Garth, but he's been a serious "name" within the past five years or so. 

Jeeves: I'm with you on Shelton's older songs, "The More I Drink" video cracks me up every time, but I'm loving his new stuff also.


----------



## mszwebs

Is Sandra Lee cooking or singing?


----------



## Micara

mszwebs said:


> Is Sandra Lee cooking or singing?



I'm not sure! It's a big ole stage sitting in the middle of a dirt horse racing track. I'm kind of confused about the whole thing. 



OneWickedAngel said:


> The majority of your list contains country music artists. I don't know how much you enjoy country, but it's interesting that you know Lady A, but don't know Blake Shelton. He's been around for a quite a while now. Granted he's now as big as say Tim or Garth, but he's been a serious "name" within the past five years or so.



I am not a country music fan. The only reason I know Lady A is because they play their song on the pop music radio station in town, and I always get mad because I think they should be playing Lady Gaga instead.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Shinedown and Blondie, I'd die to see.
Cheap Trick I'd settle for.
But the rest of your list does indeed suck,in my opinion. XD


----------



## Kinnaird

The way that my incredibly rubbish and dismal Scottish sports team comes off the ground sometimes to "Don't Stop Believing"...

After a 0-4 home defeat, that's the LAST thing they need to be playing!!!


----------



## Kinnaird

Oh, and that you can't register for chat anymore, in here...that annoys me!

I could turn into a rage-a-aholic in this thread...


----------



## Micara

Kinnaird said:


> I could turn into a rage-a-aholic in this thread...



I know! Arggh! I'm having such a shiteous week, I feel like I'm on this thread bitching about something every single day.

WHY do my co-workers have to be so friggin' LOUD? About everything? Do you really need to slam stuff down on your desk? Chomp your gum like a cow? Pound on your keyboard? Talk loudly on your personal phone calls so that I know every intimate detail of your life?? Have your radio on the oldies station so loud that I can sing along with Neil Diamond? My headphones are turned up to maximum volume and I can STILL hear everything. Yet I so much as open my mouth to take a breath, and people are on me like a duck on a junebug. 

I've recently taken to discussing work issues in a very loud voice so that when my neighbor is on her personal calls, she can't hear. Just another passive-aggressive semi-solution from Micara.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Try the Chit Chat forum here if you're having chat registration issues.


----------



## Kinnaird

Micara said:


> I know! Arggh! I'm having such a shiteous week, I feel like I'm on this thread bitching about something every single day.
> 
> WHY do my co-workers have to be so friggin' LOUD? About everything? Do you really need to slam stuff down on your desk? Chomp your gum like a cow? Pound on your keyboard? Talk loudly on your personal phone calls so that I know every intimate detail of your life?? Have your radio on the oldies station so loud that I can sing along with Neil Diamond? My headphones are turned up to maximum volume and I can STILL hear everything. Yet I so much as open my mouth to take a breath, and people are on me like a duck on a junebug.
> 
> I've recently taken to discussing work issues in a very loud voice so that when my neighbor is on her personal calls, she can't hear. Just another passive-aggressive semi-solution from Micara.



I don't like the idea of all day Neil Diamond singalongs. Not even if they had Crunchy Granola on...frightening...

Thanks for the chat tip too, much appreciated! I'll get on that...

What I'm really annoyed about today was my local candidate for the Tory (boo hiss!) party GOT ON MY BUS to meet the people! I couldn't even get away! It's going to be a nightmare month...


----------



## Carrie

Kinnaird said:


> The way that my incredibly rubbish and dismal Scottish sports team comes off the ground sometimes to "Don't Stop Believing"...
> 
> After a 0-4 home defeat, that's the LAST thing they need to be playing!!!


Quite right. "We Are the Champions" would be much funnier.


----------



## Kinnaird

Carrie said:


> Quite right. "We Are the Champions" would be much funnier.



We did that one year

We won our division and got promoted to the higher leagues, and when we got there, we were just horrendous

But because we had won the division below, as champions, we still got "We Are The Champions!" every week, even when we were bottom of the division above..

He stopped about, oh December!

Now we just get the cast of Glee, and Under Pressure...


----------



## Carrie

Kinnaird said:


> We did that one year
> 
> We won our division and got promoted to the higher leagues, and when we got there, we were just horrendous
> 
> But because we had won the division below, as champions, we still got "We Are The Champions!" every week, even when we were bottom of the division above..


Oh, my. It sounds like a bad motivational speaker was manning the sound system.


----------



## Kinnaird

Carrie said:


> Oh, my. It sounds like a bad motivational speaker was manning the sound system.



And to round it off, it came out we had no money

So he's started playing "If I had a Million Dollars" by BNL...

He's hilarious!

Mind you, this is a team where our mascot regularly used to cause riots, so it's a bit odd!


----------



## Victim

Moffat did an incredible job on Matt Smith's first Dr. Who story, but he MURDERED the theme song. DUDE, that was one of the coolest pieces of music in television history, and you take an axe to it...


----------



## MisticalMisty

OneWickedAngel said:


> I like Lady Antebellum, Cheap Trick with Blondie and Darius Rucker.
> 
> But I'd GO just to see Blake Shelton!!! Sorry, I have to disagree on the suck factor there, I luuuuuurves me some Blake!



Me too! He's an Oklahoma boy..gotta love him :wubu:

I love me some Lady Antebellum. Need you now is my text tone and I listen to all of it every time I get a text...lol I'm sure it drives my husband crazy.

Darius Rucker isn't bad and Eric has a few good songs!

Now..if Gary Allan were on the list..I'd be JEALOUS!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Micara said:


> Who is that? I don't even know who that is!
> 
> I remember 2 years ago when I went to see Fergie AND Weird Al! Now, that was a good concert year!!



He's country..and CUTE

http://www.youtube.com/user/blakeshelton?blend=1&ob=4


----------



## MisticalMisty

OneWickedAngel said:


> The majority of your list contains country music artists. I don't know how much you enjoy country, but it's interesting that you know Lady A, but don't know Blake Shelton. He's been around for a quite a while now. Granted he's now as big as say Tim or Garth, but he's been a serious "name" within the past five years or so.
> 
> Jeeves: I'm with you on Shelton's older songs, "The More I Drink" video cracks me up every time, but I'm loving his new stuff also.


Lady A has actually been on the top 100 stations here...I guess they can be considered a cross-over group now.


----------



## Lamia

I am getting very annoyed by the elderly lady who works with me in the evenings. She's so nice, but she just rambles on and on. I don't know her very well, but she's always telling me about her life and family. She says things like 
"Tony didn't like that bit that happened last week"
And I
A) don't know who Tony is.
B) don't know what happened last week
C) DON'T CARE!!!! ARRRRGGG :doh:
This is the conversation we just had. 
Her "Do I look like I've had much sun" 
Me "not really"
Her "I got a lot of sun today. You know how the sun hits you just right. 
Me "yeah"
Her "It wasn't the kind of sun the burns you, but the kind that's really really hot"
Me "Well it's good you didn't get a burn"
Her "yep I'm just SILLY like that (except she said SSSeeeewwwweeeee)"

I feel bad for being annoyed, but I hate small talk.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Bought myself a brand new kite to fly today.
I was SUPPOSED To get one yesterday.
But it didn't get sent through with the rest of my stuff. 

So I got one today.
[Which is kinda good. Because I WAS Gonna get a 'bird in flight'.. instead I got a 'whimsicle dragon' <3 ]


...However.
THERES NO EFFING WIND OUT TODAY.

Yesterday was PERFECT KITE WEATHER
Because the front was moving through. Today was calm, 5-10 mph winds.

..TOMORROW BETTER BE BETTER >;O


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Bought myself a brand new kite to fly today.
> I was SUPPOSED To get one yesterday.
> But it didn't get sent through with the rest of my stuff.
> 
> So I got one today.
> [Which is kinda good. Because I WAS Gonna get a 'bird in flight'.. instead I got a 'whimsicle dragon' <3 ]
> 
> 
> ...However.
> THERES NO EFFING WIND OUT TODAY.
> 
> Yesterday was PERFECT KITE WEATHER
> Because the front was moving through. Today was calm, 5-10 mph winds.
> 
> ..TOMORROW BETTER BE BETTER >;O



I hope to see pictures of you flying your new kite when you get it up in the air


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I hope to see pictures of you flying your new kite when you get it up in the air


Definitely! I Love flying kites.

I'll have to get one of me flying both my Dragon kite, and my Smurfs kite.


----------



## Nutty

I get annoyed when some jerk runs a red light and almost wrecks a person on the side walk.


----------



## CastingPearls

Really irritated that the 'professional' who insisted on a very important (to him) telephone appointment wasn't even there when called and never returned the call. So much for it being SO important. 

The Queen is NOT amused.


----------



## HottiMegan

Okay so we get a parking ticket a couple weekends ago.. So i sit down to pay it via the instructions on the ticket. I can pay it online, in person or over the phone. So i try to pay online. I follow the instructions, no such violation exists. Then I call the number to try again. Nope no dice. So now hubby HAS to take off of work early so we can pay this @#$%ing ticket in person. Ugh. LAME!!! I hate bureaucracy.


----------



## Micara

I have to buy a new refrigerator. Grrrgh. I hate being an adult/homeowner.


----------



## mszwebs

CSI Miami.

Snarl.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm Annoyed at the fact that I am trying to get more active, and the weather is SO not cooperating! 

Rain/Storms/Nastiness until Wednesday. Then Nearly 80*F on Thursday, but with storms all day.

Damnit, DAMNIT. DAMNIT! 

..At least Wednesday I'm trying to talk the family into us all going out for a picnic/day at the park. 


I -LOVE- being outdoors during the spring/summer.
LOVE IT. 

BUT THE STUPID WEATHER HAS TO BE STUPID. 
.........OMGWTFBBQ!?!?!1111 



[Aka- Grr. I want warm windy sunny summer days.]


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm Annoyed at the fact that I am trying to get more active, and the weather is SO not cooperating!
> 
> Rain/Storms/Nastiness until Wednesday. Then Nearly 80*F on Thursday, but with storms all day.
> 
> Damnit, DAMNIT. DAMNIT!
> 
> ..At least Wednesday I'm trying to talk the family into us all going out for a picnic/day at the park.
> 
> 
> I -LOVE- being outdoors during the spring/summer.
> LOVE IT.
> 
> BUT THE STUPID WEATHER HAS TO BE STUPID.
> .........OMGWTFBBQ!?!?!1111
> 
> 
> 
> [Aka- Grr. I want warm windy sunny summer days.]



I totally agree with you! Every weekend for the last month i have planned on taking a hike on my favorite trail next to some pretty awesome lava flows, now a creek and it rains after nearly every weekend! So now the ground is gonna be all squishy and stuff. It's cold and wet when usually this time of year it's well into the 80s


----------



## Carrie

mszwebs said:


> CSI Miami.
> 
> Snarl.


This makes me want to whip off my sunglasses and say something pithy.


----------



## Blackjack

Carrie said:


> This makes me want to whip off my sunglasses and say something pithy.


----------



## Allie Cat

Blackjack said:


>



Somebody rep this man for me!


----------



## Proner

Divals said:


> Somebody rep this man for me!



Get it for you 

Aaah Horacio and these sunglasses, I still remember the episode when he drive a car bomb to the beach, get out of it and just when he put off these damn glasses the car blow up.
It was so ridiculous I can't stop laughing


----------



## Carrie

Proner said:


> Get it for you
> 
> Aaah Horacio and these sunglasses, I still remember the episode when he drive a car bomb to the beach, get out of it and just when he put off these damn glasses the car blow up.
> It was so ridiculous I can't stop laughing


Seriously! It really is to the point where I'll watch the opening scene just for that moment of howling laughter, then switch the channel. :happy:


----------



## Tad

Carrie said:


> Seriously! It really is to the point where I'll watch the opening scene just for that moment of howling laughter, then switch the channel. :happy:



That is exactly what my wife and I do--and we are so disappointed if we don't get that sunglasses moment!


----------



## mszwebs

OK people lol. You'd probably be pissed too.

The episode was about 3 people (2 guys and 1 girl) who were murdered on Spring break. Friends before SB, they apparently plotted the humiliation of a fat young woman via hogging, and put it on the internet, the year before.

This was not actually what pissed me off. I could handle that story line, as, well, it's as real as anything else they have there.

The fat girl loses weight and comes to Spring Break to exact revenge. I'm still with them at this point in the show. I even guessed it was her and made a comment about revenge of the fat girl to my mom.

The part that made me want to throw something at the TV was when the girl said that *she should have "known" that this hot guy wasn't really into her and that it was a joke*...implying that the stereotypically hot guy would never go after the fatty for anything other than said hogging experience.


Fcuk THAT.


----------



## Paquito

I'm irritated that I have two essays due tomorrow, and my printer just ran out of ink. Now I've got to ambush my roommate in the morning and ask him to print my stuff. I'd rather just get it out of the way now and sleep easy.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The Ex-Girlfriend of my Guyfriend/Crush bought him a brand new laptop.

..Goddamnit. Like, it's not enough she's hotter than me, and epic in his eyes, Bah. I can understand still being friends with an ex. But SRSLY, a laptop? 


[I'm actually equal parts Annoyed/Pissed, and Heartbroken ]


----------



## Mathias

My allergies are driving me insane! Fucking blahhhhh


----------



## Nutty

Overloaded with work.


----------



## CastingPearls

Out of whipped cream.


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> Out of whipped cream.



That can RUIN my day


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Mathias said:


> My allergies are driving me insane! Fucking blahhhhh


Deffinitely know this one! What're you allergic to?


----------



## SMA413

There's this girl, Bethany, that my boyfriend works with who wants to buy him an $800 gun for his birthday (my boyfriend is a big ol' redneck who loves guns  ). They've only known each other since January. She's married to some jerk who calls her fat and ugly all the time. I understand that when you're in a crappy relationship, you tend to attach to whoever is nice to you. My boyfriend is apparently the nice guy that she's barnacled herself too.

It annoys me that my boyfriend doesn't see why I think this situation is so inappropriate. It's not like I'm being the crazy jelous girlfriend- even his best friend Matt was like, "Yeah, dude. I'll get you an $800 gun for your birthday- but I expect you to put out later."

I put it in perspective for him. I told him then it should be perfectly ok for me to have a guy friend buy me extravagant gifts. His response? "Then you found me a guy to try out my brand new gun on." So if he thinks THAT situation is inappropriate, why can't he see the inappropriateness of his sistuation?

I tried to give Bethany the benefit of the doubt and invited her to our joint birthday dinner (his was the 4th, mine was the 13th). I was social with her, chit chatted a bit- but we don't have anything in common. Later that night, she texted my bf and asked why I was being short with her and rolling my eyes? THAT NEVER HAPPENED! Why would she get the feeling I was being short with her or negative towards her unless she felt I had REASON to be.


On a COMPLETELY unrelated note- the ac in my apartment was leaking a few weeks back. Maintenance came out, was here for like 5 min, made some loud noises, and then left. The leak stopped for a bit, but then as I was typing my above rant, I heard water hitting the bathroom floor again. GFDI.


----------



## CastingPearls

SMA413 said:


> There's this girl, Bethany, that my boyfriend works with who wants to buy him an $800 gun for his birthday (my boyfriend is a big ol' redneck who loves guns  ). They've only known each other since January. She's married to some jerk who calls her fat and ugly all the time. I understand that when you're in a crappy relationship, you tend to attach to whoever is nice to you. My boyfriend is apparently the nice guy that she's barnacled herself too.
> 
> It annoys me that my boyfriend doesn't see why I think this situation is so inappropriate. It's not like I'm being the crazy jelous girlfriend- even his best friend Matt was like, "Yeah, dude. I'll get you an $800 gun for your birthday- but I expect you to put out later."
> 
> I put it in perspective for him. I told him then it should be perfectly ok for me to have a guy friend buy me extravagant gifts. His response? "Then you found me a guy to try out my brand new gun on." So if he thinks THAT situation is inappropriate, why can't he see the inappropriateness of his sistuation?
> 
> I tried to give Bethany the benefit of the doubt and invited her to our joint birthday dinner (his was the 4th, mine was the 13th). I was social with her, chit chatted a bit- but we don't have anything in common. Later that night, she texted my bf and asked why I was being short with her and rolling my eyes? THAT NEVER HAPPENED! Why would she get the feeling I was being short with her or negative towards her unless she felt I had REASON to be.
> 
> 
> On a COMPLETELY unrelated note- the ac in my apartment was leaking a few weeks back. Maintenance came out, was here for like 5 min, made some loud noises, and then left. The leak stopped for a bit, but then as I was typing my above rant, I heard water hitting the bathroom floor again. GFDI.


IMHO, Bethany has set her sights on your guy (regardless of her marital status) and sees you as an inconvenient threat. Her fixation on him will only be encouraged by including her in any get-togethers. You mean well but she clearly wants him. He can't see the inappropriatness of the situation probably because he's flattered, has no ulterior motives and is honestly being nice. But I would only trust HER as far as I could throw her.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

SMA413 said:


> There's this girl, Bethany, that my boyfriend works with who wants to buy him an $800 gun for his birthday (my boyfriend is a big ol' redneck who loves guns  ). They've only known each other since January. She's married to some jerk who calls her fat and ugly all the time. I understand that when you're in a crappy relationship, you tend to attach to whoever is nice to you. My boyfriend is apparently the nice guy that she's barnacled herself too.
> 
> It annoys me that my boyfriend doesn't see why I think this situation is so inappropriate. It's not like I'm being the crazy jelous girlfriend- even his best friend Matt was like, "Yeah, dude. I'll get you an $800 gun for your birthday- but I expect you to put out later."
> 
> I put it in perspective for him. I told him then it should be perfectly ok for me to have a guy friend buy me extravagant gifts. His response? "Then you found me a guy to try out my brand new gun on." So if he thinks THAT situation is inappropriate, why can't he see the inappropriateness of his sistuation?
> 
> I tried to give Bethany the benefit of the doubt and invited her to our joint birthday dinner (his was the 4th, mine was the 13th). I was social with her, chit chatted a bit- but we don't have anything in common. Later that night, she texted my bf and asked why I was being short with her and rolling my eyes? THAT NEVER HAPPENED! Why would she get the feeling I was being short with her or negative towards her unless she felt I had REASON to be.
> 
> 
> On a COMPLETELY unrelated note- the ac in my apartment was leaking a few weeks back. Maintenance came out, was here for like 5 min, made some loud noises, and then left. The leak stopped for a bit, but then as I was typing my above rant, I heard water hitting the bathroom floor again. GFDI.



I see a really easy solution to all of this......because I'm assuming Bethany's husband is not aware that she wants to spend $800 bucks on another man. 

1. If he knows, it probably won't happen and it might cut that friendship with your bf, too. 

She's probably not your friend.....and you owe her nothing. 

2. On the other hand, her husband might have his own big gun to use on your bf. Bad idea all around for bf to take gun. You might want to make sure he knows this angle. 

2 things that are food for thought, I hope.


----------



## Surlysomething

My inability to curb emotional eating.

I see it coming, I know what i'm doing, I can't stop.



I feel super pissed after-wards.


----------



## indy500tchr

men and their inability to commit


----------



## Nutty

Razor burn pisses me off.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

People who pick a very public venue to strike on a private beef. The fits gonna hit the shan.


----------



## Micara

The fact that I do not own my own private jet, or know how to teleport is annoying me greatly at the moment.


----------



## Nutty

Micara said:


> The fact that I do not own my own private jet, or know how to teleport is annoying me greatly at the moment.



I hear that!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

SMA413 said:


> I tried to give Bethany the benefit of the doubt and invited her to our joint birthday dinner (his was the 4th, mine was the 13th). I was social with her, chit chatted a bit- but we don't have anything in common. Later that night, she texted my bf and asked why I was being short with her and rolling my eyes? THAT NEVER HAPPENED! Why would she get the feeling I was being short with her or negative towards her unless she felt I had REASON to be.



The little bitch was probably going to tell your man that you were doing those things and cause you guys to argue because you're going to seem like the overly jealous girl and she's going to come across as the poor girl who's just trying to be nice. Look, I know how we handle bitches like this in Jersey but I don't know how you do it where you live - call this chick and tell her in no uncertain terms that if she wants to keep her hair attached to her head she will leave your man alone. Easy peasy. You don't even have to be tough enough to actually kick her ass, just make her believe you are.


----------



## HottiMegan

My back is killing me. That's my most days annoyance.


----------



## CastingPearls

DitzyBrunette said:


> The little bitch was probably going to tell your man that you were doing those things and cause you guys to argue because you're going to seem like the overly jealous girl and she's going to come across as the poor girl who's just trying to be nice. Look, I know how we handle bitches like this in Jersey but I don't know how you do it where you live - call this chick and tell her in no uncertain terms that if she wants to keep her hair attached to her head she will leave your man alone. Easy peasy. You don't even have to be tough enough to actually kick her ass, just make her believe you are.


'Nother Jersey girl chiming in. What Ditzy said. Gotta be firm.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Everytime I look at myself in photos or my mirror, I see this person who is .. just... so sickeningly huge. 

Which in turn leads to me feeling fugly.
I'm sick of feeling Fugly. 
Damnit. >;O


----------



## balletguy

Your Plump Princess said:


> Everytime I look at myself in photos or my mirror, I see this person who is .. just... so sickeningly huge.
> 
> Which in turn leads to me feeling fugly.
> I'm sick of feeling Fugly.
> 
> Damnit. >;O




Well you are not fugly

Right now I am pissed because I took off a day of work last week, and I am still catching up from missing 1 freaking day


----------



## Micara

Your Plump Princess said:


> Everytime I look at myself in photos or my mirror, I see this person who is .. just... so sickeningly huge.
> 
> Which in turn leads to me feeling fugly.
> I'm sick of feeling Fugly.
> Damnit. >;O



You are not huge!! And you are beautiful!!! You should believe me because I never lie.  You are a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

New Annoyance!

THERE IS AN EFFING HORNET IN MY ROOM >;O

...and nobody else is home to kill it for me. D; 

[I'm home watching my brother while my parents are at a doctors appointment.]


----------



## balletguy

THERE IS AN EFFING HORNET IN MY ROOM 

Do you have a tennis racket? You can kill it with that


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Lol! It's on the screen to my window.
And no, I don't have a tennis racket.
.. Or Shoes.

Blah. It's partly my fault because My screen has a small hole in it, but I leave my window open anyways. [Because the other two windows don't have any screens at all.]


----------



## balletguy

can u open your window or take the screen out?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Not without making it fly away. I thought about it, but it started to fly towards me when I got near the window and I was like "EFF THAT" ..Lol.

*Totally not a good role model for her 7 year old brother when it comes to spiders, june bugs, large beetles, and any sort of bee/wasp/hornet.*


----------



## balletguy

Throw a towel or a shirt or something over it, maybe you can trap it, and then squash it


----------



## Nutty

Tivo broke, all my recordings GONE


----------



## CastingPearls

OH NO! Nutman!!! Crap.

YPP-You're not fugly. That's just nonsense. You're a beautiful girl. And take something large and just cover the damned bug. If you have an air conditioner, throw it on super-arctic and it will get drowsy and easier to kill or remove.


----------



## Allie Cat

I am covered with body hair and it fills me with rage of the Brooklyn variety.


----------



## CastingPearls

Divals said:


> I am covered with body hair and it fills me with rage of the Brooklyn variety.


This would have been a very good thing in the 70's, a la Saturday Night Fever.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

CastingPearls said:


> This would have been a very good thing in the 70's, a la Saturday Night Fever.



*sigh* Tony Manero. Second hottest* movie character. <3

_*Johnny Castle, obviously, being first in my heart always._


----------



## Allie Cat

This much body hair is never a good thing. Time to bring in the lasers! Pew pew pew!!! First the face, then the rest! >.<


----------



## CastingPearls

DitzyBrunette said:


> *sigh* Tony Manero. Second hottest* movie character. <3
> 
> _*Johnny Castle, obviously, being first in my heart always._


I'm a Michael Keaton girl myself. My heart goes all pitter-pat.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

CastingPearls said:


> I'm a Michael Keaton girl myself. My heart goes all pitter-pat.



Oh hell yes. He is gorgeous. He's very very sexy. I saw Batman in the theater the day it came out so I was I guess 13 or so, and I even thought then that he was great looking.

ETA: I typed this out and then I thought wait, isn't that the guy from Family Ties? LOL. I'm so tired today, my brain isn't working.


----------



## CastingPearls

DitzyBrunette said:


> Oh hell yes. He is gorgeous. He's very very sexy. I saw Batman in the theater the day it came out so I was I guess 13 or so, and I even thought then that he was great looking.
> 
> ETA: I typed this out and then I thought wait, isn't that the guy from Family Ties? LOL. I'm so tired today, my brain isn't working.


Oh he's not hairy. He's just HOT. Actually, I think hairy men ARE hot. When Robin Williams stripped and ran around in his birthday suit in The Fisher King I was mesmerized.


----------



## Proner

The drop of shampoo which fall into your eye and give you scary red-eye stare, hopefully my eye return to his normal color quickly but people stare me in the tramway because of it


----------



## balletguy

DitzyBrunette said:


> Oh hell yes. He is gorgeous. He's very very sexy. I saw Batman in the theater the day it came out so I was I guess 13 or so, and I even thought then that he was great looking.
> 
> ETA: I typed this out and then I thought wait, isn't that the guy from Family Ties? LOL. I'm so tired today, my brain isn't working.




Keaton is my favorite actor he is awesome in pretty much anything


----------



## OneWickedAngel

balletguy said:


> Keaton is my favorite actor he is awesome in pretty much anything



Is it bad when I first read this I thought you meant Buster (Keaton)? -- Then I read DB's quote and realized it was Micheal. :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## CastingPearls

balletguy said:


> Keaton is my favorite actor he is awesome in pretty much anything


I want him. Did I mention I want him????


----------



## balletguy

OneWickedAngel said:


> Is it bad when I first read this I thought you meant Buster (Keaton)? -- Then I read DB's quote and realized it was Micheal. :blush::blush::blush:




Should have clarfied on that one....but he does rock


----------



## DitzyBrunette

OneWickedAngel said:


> Is it bad when I first read this I thought you meant Buster (Keaton)? -- Then I read DB's quote and realized it was Micheal. :blush::blush::blush:



It's ok, when I first read Pearls post on Michael Keaton I thought of Alex P Keaton from Family Ties because he was played by Michael J Fox. Too many Keatons.


----------



## balletguy

Alex P Keaton..ha i miss that show


----------



## SMA413

DitzyBrunette said:


> The little bitch was probably going to tell your man that you were doing those things and cause you guys to argue because you're going to seem like the overly jealous girl and she's going to come across as the poor girl who's just trying to be nice. Look, I know how we handle bitches like this in Jersey but I don't know how you do it where you live - call this chick and tell her in no uncertain terms that if she wants to keep her hair attached to her head she will leave your man alone. Easy peasy. You don't even have to be tough enough to actually kick her ass, just make her believe you are.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I see a really easy solution to all of this......because I'm assuming Bethany's husband is not aware that she wants to spend $800 bucks on another man.
> 
> 1. If he knows, it probably won't happen and it might cut that friendship with your bf, too.
> 
> She's probably not your friend.....and you owe her nothing.
> 
> 2. On the other hand, her husband might have his own big gun to use on your bf. Bad idea all around for bf to take gun. You might want to make sure he knows this angle.
> 
> 2 things that are food for thought, I hope.





CastingPearls said:


> 'Nother Jersey girl chiming in. What Ditzy said. Gotta be firm.




Thanks Ditzy, GEF, and Pearls... While I haven't talked to her yet, I've made it crystal clear to my bf that I am in no way a fan of her. His birthday was 2 weeks ago and no gun yet. He hasn't mentioned it again and I haven't seen her to make my stance clear. Hopefully it was just all talk.


Today's annoyance- I have to work 7PM to 7 AM (my usual shift) but I woke up at noon after going to sleep at 10 AM and was not able to fall back asleep. Tonight is gonna drag ass.


----------



## Nutty

I got popcorn kernal stuck in my teeth!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

It's a Gloomy Day out [raining off and on] with temps only in the 50's.
..I wanted to grill.
DAMNIT


----------



## Linda

I am annoyed with all of the spiders in this house! I thought that I killed the motherload on Thursday but I just had to send three more to spider heaven.


----------



## mimosa

*We are having really strange weather. On Thursday we had a tornado warning and hail. The next morning I woke up to a six inches of snow.  It continued to snow until Saturday afternoon. *


----------



## mimosa

Your Plump Princess said:


> It's a Gloomy Day out [raining off and on] with temps only in the 50's.
> ..I wanted to grill.
> DAMNIT



*Living in Colorado....I learned to grill out even if there is snow outside. I can not let the weather stop me if I want a yummy grilled steak. 
*


----------



## Allie Cat

Yanno, I get that you're angry at me. I get it. You don't like having your disgusting living habits noticed. I probably shouldn't have said anything about the plate full of fingernail clippings. But you know, I'm moving out in just a couple days, I've done a lot for you, we've been best friends for seven years, and you owe me over seven hundred dollars. You'd think you could STOP SLAMMING THE FUCKING DOOR.

Gawd.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

The "more pictures" guys. You know them, ladies. They don't even know you and they ask for "more pictures" within like 3 seconds of conversation lol. Yahoo on the weekends is always so... colorful.


----------



## Rowan

I just saw a preview for the new "MacGruber" movie...give me a friggin break. What a waste of perfectly good money.


----------



## CastingPearls

DitzyBrunette said:


> The "more pictures" guys. You know them, ladies. They don't even know you and they ask for "more pictures" within like 3 seconds of conversation lol. Yahoo on the weekends is always so... colorful.


How about when you're talking to someone on Facebook IM and some ahole comes in with: "HI. You are very beautiful. How large are your breasts. Hey. Why are you not talk to me. Bitch."

Delete AND block.


----------



## Rowan

DitzyBrunette said:


> The "more pictures" guys. You know them, ladies. They don't even know you and they ask for "more pictures" within like 3 seconds of conversation lol. Yahoo on the weekends is always so... colorful.



Oh yes...or you have an ad up on Craigslist on the NON SEXUAL part and have pictures on your ad and they ask for more in the email. Uh...didn't you see the ones on the ad.....yeah, but I wanted to see if you had more...nope.

stupid men


----------



## indy500tchr

CastingPearls said:


> How about when you're talking to someone on Facebook IM and some ahole comes in with: "HI. You are very beautiful. How large are your breasts. Hey. Why are you not talk to me. Bitch."
> 
> Delete AND block.



Don't you have to friend the person to IM with them? I guess if you don't want that to happen anymore be a little more picky on who you accept as a "friend" on FB.


----------



## KittyKitten

My mother is such a two faced witch at times. She would talk to us and yell at us like we were shit, but she would never talk to her students like she would talk to us (she's an educator). I remember when I was in trouble like in a car accident or someone mistreated me, she would yell at me first. Her students come up to me and tell me "Oh you're mother is so sweet", "I wish she was my mother". If they knew!


----------



## CastingPearls

indy500tchr said:


> Don't you have to friend the person to IM with them? I guess if you don't want that to happen anymore be a little more picky on who you accept as a "friend" on FB.


If it were only that simple. There are several apps that I play that if I get a friend request and we have 80 mutual friends and they say Farmville player, please add, I give them a shot. The majority of the time it's valid. It's not until I get a message or IM like that that I realize it was a bullshit maneuver.


----------



## CastingPearls

happyface83 said:


> My mother is such a two faced witch at times. She would talk to us and yell at us like we were shit, but she will never talk to like like she would her students (she's an educator). I remember when I was in trouble like in a car accident or someone mistreated me, she would yell at me first. Her students come up to me and tell me "Oh you're mother is so sweet", "I wish she was my mother". If they knew!


I have a friend whose father is a well respected psychotherapist. I know this guy and he's certifiable. He was a terrible father and it's a miracle how well adjusted his son is IN SPITE of him. I have to laugh to think that people are putting their mental health in his hands.


----------



## KittyKitten

CastingPearls said:


> I have a friend whose father is a well respected psychotherapist. I know this guy and he's certifiable. He was a terrible father and it's a miracle how well adjusted his son is IN SPITE of him. I have to laugh to think that people are putting their mental health in his hands.



Wow that is something. Ironically, I heard that a lot of psychologists know how to advise people but can't keep their lives together.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm Bored, AND I've completed all the "Episodes" of Lego Batman as Batman and Robin. 

Bah.


----------



## Saoirse

I get SO GOD DAMN ANNOYED when people use "of" instead of "have".

*Its not "I would of..." *

*Its "I would have..." or "I would've..."

*


JUST STOP! Stop taking the -'ve and making it "of"! THEY'RE NOT INTERCHANGEABLE. STOP!


----------



## Micara

Saoirse said:


> I get SO GOD DAMN ANNOYED when people use "of" instead of "have".
> 
> *Its not "I would of..." *
> 
> *Its "I would have..." or "I would've..."
> 
> *
> 
> 
> JUST STOP! Stop taking the -'ve and making it "of"! THEY'RE NOT INTERCHANGEABLE. STOP!



That drives me nuts too!


----------



## CastingPearls

Oh yeah...what burns my ass is when people say, 'supposebly'.

Really? With a 'b'?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Brother is being a total Cling-on lately.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Saoirse said:


> I get SO GOD DAMN ANNOYED when people use "of" instead of "have".
> 
> *Its not "I would of..." *
> 
> *Its "I would have..." or "I would've..."
> 
> *
> 
> 
> JUST STOP! Stop taking the -'ve and making it "of"! THEY'RE NOT INTERCHANGEABLE. STOP!





CastingPearls said:


> Oh yeah...what burns my ass is when people say, 'supposebly'.
> 
> Really? With a 'b'?



What about people who say they are 'fustrated'? It's F*R*ustrated! There are two R's in the word! :doh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> What about people who say they are 'fustrated'? It's F*R*ustrated! There are two R's in the word! :doh:


What about when people are trying to correct your grammar, and spell GRAMMAR, "Grammer" or "Grammor"


..Really? REALLY ?


----------



## CastingPearls

Her: Do you have any idea how irritating it is for me when you correct how I say something?
Me: Do you have any idea how excruciating it is for me when you torture and deform your mother tongue.
Her: Bitch.
Me: Cretin.


----------



## Micara

There's a lady at my work who constantly says "Spose" instead of "supposed". Drives me up the friggin' wall!!! 

"You not spose to do that!" 

ARRGH


----------



## Allie Cat

I agree with all that has been said on grammar and spelling. Though, it can be fun to mangle it purposefully. Sammich, aspose, otay, o hai, and suchlike are all part of my daily lexicon.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Trying to find a bra that fits and is comfortable is annoying me right now!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

My apologies to those here who use it on a regular basis but, I lose a fraction of the inside of my cheek from biting it every time I read anything written in _lolcat_ or that _I can haz cheezburgerz_ mess. I thought nothing could destroy English worse than freaking Ebonics until that nonsense hit the internet and spread like crap on a fan. It annoys the blessed heck out of me. There is enough illiteracy in this country without such bullshit as "k?baithx!" being added to the lexicon. If as much time was spent trying to learn and use proper English, as was spent bastardizing it further, we would be a lot better off.

Oh and that reminds me: There is no such word as "alot" it is two separate words people! "a" -space- "lot"! 

Arrgghh!  

I'm done for the moment, k?bai!


----------



## AuntHen

OneWickedAngel said:


> My apologies to those here who use it on a regular basis but, I lose a fraction of the inside of my cheek from biting it every time I read anything written in _lolcat_ or that _I can haz cheezburgerz_ mess. I thought nothing could destroy English worse than freaking Ebonics until that nonsense hit the internet and spread like crap on a fan. It annoys the blessed heck out of me. There is enough illiteracy in this country without such bullshit as "k?baithx!" being added to the lexicon. If as much time was spent trying to learn and use proper English, as was spent bastardizing it further, we would be a lot better off.
> 
> Oh and that reminds me: There is no such word as "alot" it is two separate words people! "a" -space- "lot"!
> 
> Arrgghh!
> 
> I'm done for the moment, k?bai!



guilty of alot...err... a lot... (raises hand)

i put alot...a lot of words together i shouldn't ..more out of pure laziness or being unsure if it's separate or not kthxbai


----------



## CastingPearls

OneWickedAngel said:


> My apologies to those here who use it on a regular basis but, I lose a fraction of the inside of my cheek from biting it every time I read anything written in _lolcat_ or that _I can haz cheezburgerz_ mess. I thought nothing could destroy English worse than freaking Ebonics until that nonsense hit the internet and spread like crap on a fan. It annoys the blessed heck out of me. There is enough illiteracy in this country without such bullshit as "k?baithx!" being added to the lexicon. If as much time was spent trying to learn and use proper English, as was spent bastardizing it further, we would be a lot better off.
> 
> Oh and that reminds me: There is no such word as "alot" it is two separate words people! "a" -space- "lot"!
> 
> Arrgghh!
> 
> I'm done for the moment, k?bai!


lolcats and canihazcheeseburger just tickles me. I don't know why I tolerate that and nothing else but I know it can be quite polarizing. LOL


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I will totally admit of using "alot" and "I haz " or "I has " ect.


..And "Kthnxbai" when I'm being sarcastic, or irritated.


----------



## Allie Cat

OneWickedAngel said:


> My apologies to those here who use it on a regular basis but, I lose a fraction of the inside of my cheek from biting it every time I read anything written in _lolcat_ or that _I can haz cheezburgerz_ mess. I thought nothing could destroy English worse than freaking Ebonics until that nonsense hit the internet and spread like crap on a fan. It annoys the blessed heck out of me. There is enough illiteracy in this country without such bullshit as "k?baithx!" being added to the lexicon. If as much time was spent trying to learn and use proper English, as was spent bastardizing it further, we would be a lot better off.



The major difference, from what I have seen, between Lolcatspeak and Ebonics is that those who use Lolcatspeak tend to be otherwise articulate and fluent in 'proper' English, while many who use Ebonics seem to have difficulty in grasping its concepts. The attitude of the dialects' wielders tends to radically differ as well - Lolcatspeak is used in jest, while Ebonics, like the Internet, is often perceived to be 'Serious Business.'

TL;DR: I can haz dialect? Kthx.


----------



## Saoirse

Divals said:


> The major difference, from what I have seen, between Lolcatspeak and Ebonics is that those who use Lolcatspeak tend to be otherwise articulate and fluent in 'proper' English, while many who use Ebonics seem to have difficulty in grasping its concepts. The attitude of the dialects' wielders tends to radically differ as well - Lolcatspeak is used in jest, while Ebonics, like the Internet, is often perceived to be 'Serious Business.'
> 
> TL;DR: I can haz dialect? Kthx.



this. I sometimes use weird internet language just to be... weird? Haha, just to have fun.

But when its time to be articulate and have proper spelling, Im down. I cant stand bad spelling!!


----------



## CastingPearls

When people speak another language in your presence to DELIBERATELY exclude you. Very. Bad. Manners. (and bilingual Americans are the absolute worst)


----------



## Linda

I get annoyed by co-workers who delibrately try to throw you under the bus because they themselves are incompetent.


----------



## CastingPearls

Linda said:


> I get annoyed by co-workers who delibrately try to throw you under the bus because they themselves are incompetent.


The secret is to make sure you're driving.


----------



## KittyKitten

Nutty said:


> I got popcorn kernal stuck in my teeth!



Where have you been? You haven't been on in two days and I am missing your silly ass.


----------



## KittyKitten

Fat.n.sassy said:


> Trying to find a bra that fits and is comfortable is annoying me right now!



Yes I have that problem and I'm a 38DD (proud of them though). A 38DD in one bra company would be different than another. It drives me crazy.


----------



## CastingPearls

happyface83 said:


> Where have you been? You haven't been on in two days and I am missing your silly ass.


I'm thinking he said he was going to ask out a BBW and maybe was successful. Go Nutty.


----------



## Paquito

I'm sick of feeling ignored in my own dorm. I feel like I'm turning into Glen Close here!


----------



## cherylharrell

I've lost my cell phone! Arrgh. Last time I used it was Tues when I went to the pharmacy at the hospital an hr away to get my meds. Is topped at some places like Avenue and Barnes and Nobles on the way back. Last time I used it was from the bathroom at Barnes and Nobles. I called my mom while using the bathroom to let her know I was coming home and gonna go get takeout food on the way home to have for dinner/supper. I don't use it all the time like you younger folks do lol. I went to get it tonight to charge it and it's not in it's holder in my purse like it should be. I looked all over even my car and no phone. I wonder if I lost it at Barnes and Nobles in the bathroom. They're closed so I'll have to call them tomorrow to see if it got lost there and someone found it. I can't lose it. It has all my phone numbers in it and pictures etc. I could use some prayers that I can find it. It's turned off cuz I called it and it went to voice mail. Sigh...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

WoW is taking FOREVER to fucking install.


I've only got a 10 day free trial, damnit. 

:/ It's taken two days for me to download/install All the actual WoW things.

And now I can't play because it can't find a device, so now I've got to find some dumbass DirectX crap. 


Bah.


----------



## Mathias

Finals

Fuck Fuck FUCK finals!!


----------



## Paquito

Mathias said:


> Finals
> 
> Fuck Fuck FUCK finals!!



Whole-heartedly agreed.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Mathias said:


> Finals
> 
> Fuck Fuck FUCK finals!!





free2beme04 said:


> Whole-heartedly agreed.



I would third these sentiments!!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Random, persistent nose bleeds, needing to dish out $100 for a Registration sticker for the car, and feeling lonely make for a wonderful night to sleep........ Cough.........

Ever had nights where even sleeping with no shirt on and snuggling up to your pillows doesn't seem to help? I'm there. :doh:


----------



## Linda

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Random, persistent nose bleeds, needing to dish out $100 for a Registration sticker for the car, and feeling lonely make for a wonderful night to sleep........ Cough.........
> 
> Ever had nights where even sleeping with no shirt on and snuggling up to your pillows doesn't seem to help? I'm there. :doh:



(((Hugs))) Maybe you need Bigger pillows.  



I am annoyed by Lilo and Stitch this morning. They are way too chiper and I don't want to be.


----------



## HottiMegan

I can't shake this darned hip pain. The muscle in my left hip is making my left butt cheek nearly hard as a rock. I may have over done it this week cleaning. (which means a lot of bending over and picking up.) If you have little kids, you know what a constant battle that is. I'm also sore because our couch is lopsided. So you sort of lean when sitting on it. I don't sit on it often because of that. i did sit on it this week which prompted the pain in the first place.(we need a new couch but haven't found the right one) I hate this pain!! I may even break down and see a doctor to get a muscle relaxer to loosen up this darn muscle.


----------



## Crystal

My iPhone! 

So, about an hour ago, I was faced with the white screen of death.

I pressed the home and power buttons simultaneously for 10 seconds, like everyone has told me to, and nothing changed.

So, I plugged it into my computer and did a system restore through iTunes. Twice.

Still nothing. Ugh! 

Also, this phone is about 1 year and 3 months old. It's no longer under warranty.


----------



## littlefairywren

Crystal said:


> My iPhone!
> 
> So, about an hour ago, I was faced with the white screen of death.
> 
> I pressed the home and power buttons simultaneously for 10 seconds, like everyone has told me to, and nothing changed.
> 
> So, I plugged it into my computer and did a system restore through iTunes. Twice.
> 
> Still nothing. Ugh!
> 
> Also, this phone is about 1 year and 3 months old. It's no longer under warranty.



I had a friend who's iPhone pulled the same stunt quite a while back now, and here is the link that he used to fix it. Not sure if it will work, considering it is like about 2 yrs ago. But see what you think.....oh, and it fixed his problem. 

http://phaktor7.wordpress.com/2008/12/17/iphone-3g-white-screen-of-death-solution/


----------



## cherylharrell

Guess what I found my cell phone! I found it in the bed. I remember telling my mom I wanted to charge it. So I must've gotten it out to charge and put it on the bed and it wound up in the bed. God works miracles. All ended well.


----------



## sugar and spice

cherylharrell said:


> Guess what I found my cell phone! I found it in the bed. I remember telling my mom I wanted to charge it. So I must've gotten it out to charge and put it on the bed and it wound up in the bed. God works miracles. All ended well.



Oh that is such good news! I was really upset for you and hoping you would get it back YAY!


----------



## HottiMegan

Great new Cheryl  I would be freaking out if i lost my phone. It's my only means of communication other than internet


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks ya'll. I really don't use it that much like most folks do. Don't even have internet or texting on it. Just pix. I use it to call my mom and let her and my dad know I'm okay while I'm out. And to call friends etc. Hope things go better for ya'll...


----------



## Mathias

Mathias said:


> Finals
> 
> Fuck Fuck FUCK finals!!



One more to go!!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Mathias said:


> One more to go!!



Good luck, you'll kick ass!

I've still got two massive papers and one exam


----------



## Paquito

I've still got four finals.


----------



## Crystal

So, I officially have to get a new phone. 

Actually, I don't. I can pay $199 for Apple to fix my current iPhone 3G. Uhh, yeah, screw that. So, I'm going to AT&T to buy a new phone today. I haven't decided if I'll go with another iPhone or a Blackberry. I DO know that I'll be depleting my entire savings right now to buy this phone, though.

Oh, and also...today is the last day of classes. Exciting, yes. Knowing that I have four finals in the next 7 days? Not so much.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Random Strangers who IM me on Yahoo, and just because they say " You're Sexy or You're Gorgeous" then think that they have permission to ask me personal questions. AND THEN.... get all in a tiff because I tell them that it's rude to ask such questions. ( ie weight, breast size, what's your favorite position, if I want to fuck, or watch them jack off on cam) 

Hello Assholes.... YOU are the jackasses that give true FA's a bad name. Back the hell off!!

That is all.....


Sorry for the Rant!!


----------



## CastingPearls

MzDeeZyre said:


> Random Strangers who IM me on Yahoo, and just because they say " You're Sexy or You're Gorgeous" then think that they have permission to ask me personal questions. AND THEN.... get all in a tiff because I tell them that it's rude to ask such questions. ( ie weight, breast size, what's your favorite position, if I want to fuck, or watch them jack off on cam)
> 
> Hello Assholes.... YOU are the jackasses that give true FA's a bad name. Back the hell off!!
> 
> That is all.....
> 
> 
> Sorry for the Rant!!


Don't apologize--rant worthy!!
Getting used to the 'What's your weight?' PMs here on DIMS. Charming.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CastingPearls said:


> Don't apologize--rant worthy!!
> Getting used to the 'What's your weight?' PMs here on DIMS. Charming.


Aren't they though? 

[though I don't get Pm's asking my weight. I get IM's from people who saw me here. ]


..It's like, I'm sorry, Do I go around asking you your dick size? Do I ask YOU how big your tits are? 


..Lol. Dumb Men suck.


----------



## CastingPearls

Your Plump Princess said:


> Aren't they though?
> 
> [though I don't get Pm's asking my weight. I get IM's from people who saw me here. ]
> 
> 
> ..It's like, I'm sorry, Do I go around asking you your dick size? Do I ask YOU how big your tits are?
> 
> 
> ..Lol. Dumb Men suck.


I get the IMs too. I'm starting to ignore a lot of friend requests on FB and thinning out the herd on my friendlist. I think the correct term is wankers??? LOL


----------



## mszwebs

CastingPearls said:


> I get the IMs too. I'm starting to ignore a lot of friend requests on FB and thinning out the herd on my friendlist. I think the correct term is wankers??? LOL



On Facebook we refer to them as "Collectors."

You'll know them by the 1 or 2 mutual friends you have in common, usually the same 2 women lol.


----------



## CastingPearls

mszwebs said:


> On Facebook we refer to them as "Collectors."
> 
> You'll know them by the 1 or 2 mutual friends you have in common, usually the same 2 women lol.


People assume I'm a 'collector' because I have nearly 5000 FB friends. That's not the case. I play several apps that require many 'neighbors' or 'sisters' to get optimum benefits. Usually the requester includes a note that they play this or that app and I see the mutuals as you pointed out. However lately I'm noticing that a lot of collectors and outright perverts are using the same tactics so now I have to go out of my way to study their info and wall (if their privacy setting allows.) I have to be a lot more discriminating. 
Another thing is that when I go on a delete rampage and cull the herd by about 500 (because I want to accept ONE RL friend) I get about 400 requests back from the same people. So now whenever I get one from a definite undesirable I not only have to ignore but block so they can't locate me again unless they create an alternate profile.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

CastingPearls said:


> People assume I'm a 'collector' because I have nearly 5000 FB friends. That's not the case. I play several apps that require many 'neighbors' or 'sisters' to get optimum benefits. Usually the requester includes a note that they play this or that app and I see the mutuals as you pointed out. However lately I'm noticing that a lot of collectors and outright perverts are using the same tactics so now I have to go out of my way to study their info and wall (if their privacy setting allows.) I have to be a lot more discriminating.
> Another thing is that when I go on a delete rampage and cull the herd by about 500 (because I want to accept ONE RL friend) I get about 400 requests back from the same people. So now whenever I get one from a definite undesirable I not only have to ignore but block so they can't locate me again unless they create an alternate profile.



That sounds awfully time consuming just to play Facebook games. And I thought my Mom was addicted to them.


----------



## mszwebs

CastingPearls said:


> People assume I'm a 'collector' because I have nearly 5000 FB friends. That's not the case. I play several apps that require many 'neighbors' or 'sisters' to get optimum benefits. Usually the requester includes a note that they play this or that app and I see the mutuals as you pointed out. However lately I'm noticing that a lot of collectors and outright perverts are using the same tactics so now I have to go out of my way to study their info and wall (if their privacy setting allows.) I have to be a lot more discriminating.
> Another thing is that when I go on a delete rampage and cull the herd by about 500 (because I want to accept ONE RL friend) I get about 400 requests back from the same people. So now whenever I get one from a definite undesirable I not only have to ignore but block so they can't locate me again unless they create an alternate profile.



Not people collectors...BBW COLLECTORS.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

There is a pair of owls outside my house....and as soon as one hoots, the next one answers....this has been going on for the last 54 minutes. :doh:


----------



## KittyKitten

My father always thinks he's right and gets sensitive when you try to interject. I get sick of that shit.


----------



## CastingPearls

happyface83 said:


> My father always thinks he's right and gets sensitive when you try to interject. I get sick of that shit.


Oh you got one of them too, huh? My sympathies and empathy.


----------



## Nutty

MzDeeZyre said:


> There is a pair of owls outside my house....and as soon as one hoots, the next one answers....this has been going on for the last 54 minutes. :doh:



hahaha I feel bad for you, but that sounds like a real *HOOT*  

View attachment owls.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Nutty said:


> hahaha I feel bad for you, but that sounds like a real *HOOT*


Clunk. Can someone TAKE REP FROM Nutty. Oh Nutman. LOLOLOL


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> Clunk. Can someone TAKE REP FROM Nutty. Oh Nutman. LOLOLOL



hehe i crack myself up


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Nutty said:


> hahaha I feel bad for you, but that sounds like a real *HOOT*



Ha ha ha..... They finally stopped....for now!!


----------



## Nutty

MzDeeZyre said:


> Ha ha ha..... They finally stopped....for now!!



aaawwwwww


----------



## Fuzzy

People who yell to boycott anything related to Arizona, including the AriZona Tea Company, when the product is made and bottled in New York: http://www.drinkarizona.com/


----------



## Nutty

Fuzzy said:


> People who yell to boycott anything related to Arizona, including the AriZona Tea Company, when the product is made and bottled in New York: http://www.drinkarizona.com/



that's outrageous! I love Arizona iced tea!


----------



## KittyKitten

Nutty said:


> that's outrageous! I love Arizona iced tea!



LOLLLLLLLLLLLLL! My favorite is the Mango one. Where you been?


----------



## Nutty

happyface83 said:


> LOLLLLLLLLLLLLL! My favorite is the Mango one. Where you been?



In a galaxy far far away


----------



## Aust99

Fu**ing banks... AGAIN my home loan application has been put on hold as they need more information............ how much more do they need?? I have found a house I like but can't make a move as I don't know where I stand.... F**K!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nugget34

you can still make a offer on the house even purchase with a subject to finance clause


----------



## Nutty

I am sick of no good movies coming out!


----------



## cherylharrell

Good luck with the finals! I know you'll do well.

My freakin computer! First my moms comp messes up and will only work in Windows XP Safe Mode With Networking. Now mine has goofed up. I was burning some tv shows on dvd with it. WHen I brought up one of my dvd burning programs it gave a message about installing Microsoft Net Passport. I thought I had clicked no to it but evidently not. And now my comp started booting off everytime I tired to use my dvd burning program aned then finally started shutting down every few mins when turned on. I now have it in Windows XP Safe Mode With Networking and working okay so far. But no sound in my comp or my moms while in safe mode so can't hear the sounds in YouTube videos. My cousin who fixes and works on computers as a sideline is supposed to fix both comps sometime. I had so wanted to burn some tv shows on dvd to watch on my upcoming trip with my folks to the beach in Nags Head. I was gonna sit on the balcony with the ocean as a backdrop and watch old 60's & 70's shows on my new portable dvd player. I may have to watch them off of a usb drive on the dvd player instead of burning to disc. Sigh...


----------



## KittyKitten

This week is so slow, I have a final tomorrow and one on Thursday....I'm sooooo waiting on the weekend!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Brothers Gerbil is Loose in my room. It escaped while I was at my moms. [It had escaped the night before, but we caught it. this one escaped sometime yesterday or the night before. Not sure when. ]


..Damn. Thing. Won't. SHOW ITSELF.

[But we know it's in my room because it eats the food we put out. The bastard.]


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Miley Cyrus. She is 17 and this is her new video. The next Britney/Lindsay, ladies and gents.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

DitzyBrunette said:


> Miley Cyrus. She is 17 and this is her new video. The next Britney/Lindsay, ladies and gents.


Like, you couldn't tell from her diddy on the pole at the kids choice awards? What a superb role model for the children of today.


----------



## Micara

DitzyBrunette said:


> Miley Cyrus. She is 17 and this is her new video. The next Britney/Lindsay, ladies and gents.



It's a shame that she's in such a hurry to grow up. She should enjoy being 17.


----------



## Paquito

It's kind of stupid, but I hate the +/- grading system at my school. I work my ass off to get A's, but heaven forbid I get a 93 instead of a 94, because the resulting A- lowers my grade point average. I want a 4.0 damnit.


----------



## Saoirse

Miley is trying to shake off her Disney kid role. I dont blame her! Plus the video was cool, even if the song is shit.


----------



## balletguy

Ok I am away for work and I am trying to watch the Phillies game the the sound does not work on my TV. WTF It is a very nice hotel in north nj...WTF


----------



## Nutty

balletguy said:


> Ok I am away for work and I am trying to watch the Phillies game the the sound does not work on my TV. WTF It is a very nice hotel in north nj...WTF



That totally stinks


----------



## CastingPearls

balletguy said:


> Ok I am away for work and I am trying to watch the Phillies game the the sound does not work on my TV. WTF It is a very nice hotel in north nj...WTF


WHERE in Northern NJ???


----------



## AuntHen

traffic in FL.... went by 3 car accidents on the way home from work

slow down, pay attention, be nice! do you not at least care about your own lives???!!:doh:


----------



## balletguy

CastingPearls said:


> WHERE in Northern NJ???



Red Bank-nj


----------



## Nutty

I got baaaaad sunburn :doh:


----------



## balletguy

sun block buddy come on....


----------



## Nutty

balletguy said:


> sun block buddy come on....



Aww crap 4got bout that stuff


----------



## CastingPearls

and since the damage is done, taken two aspirin for the swelling and put some aloe vera on it


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> and since the damage is done, taken two aspirin for the swelling and put some aloe vera on it



will do! Just got to find that stuff at 7/11 across dorm


----------



## balletguy

a beer will help 2


----------



## CastingPearls

OMG OMG Mosquito bites!!! Why do they love me so much??? Whyyyyyyy????


----------



## Rowan

CastingPearls said:


> OMG OMG Mosquito bites!!! Why do they love me so much??? Whyyyyyyy????



You're too sweet i guess lol


----------



## balletguy

Rowan said:


> You're too sweet i guess lol



true


----------



## CastingPearls

Awww you guys are great. But I'm in pain. ugh.


----------



## Rowan

So...my drug addict brother is completely out of control, as mentioned previously. The other day I told him he needs to keep checking into the rehab place having a bed come open or I'll call his bail bondsman and have a discussion with him. He has a probation officer, but she doesnt give a damn. If she ever actually drug tested like she is supposed to, he'd come up dirty every time and he'd be back in jail. Anyhow....brother flipped out at this and told me that if I do anything like that he'll find a way to plant cocaine or some other drugs in my car or somewhere or that i'd never have to worry about having another suicide attempt (when i was younger) because he'll kill me himself. He also said that I am no longer his sister and just a fat bitch.

I figured things would blow over and that it was the drugs talking, but then my mom told me that he said to her in a conversation they had that I'd better watch my back because he's going to get rid of me whether it be getting me sent to jail or killing me himself. He said this to my mother.

So then I came home the other day to find a huge 32" tv that was on our porch that I was needing to be thrown away by the garbage (we are on the second floor, no way I could take it down myself) and so I called my dad to thank him for getting the tv to the trash. He said he didnt do it, that my brother did. So I said, oh..ok..well thank him. I came in the house and put my stuff up and went in my room and here I find two of my mom's morphine pills (she's got a really bad knee that is going to need to be replaced within a year..she's only 50  ) sitting on my dresser. This concerned me because I sure as hell didn't put them there, so I called my dad and he didnt know anything about it and I asked my mom when she got home if she sat them there for me on her way out to work thinking I might need them when I got home because I've been having a lot of joint pains from fibromyalgia. She didnt know anything about it. This has led us both to think that he may have broken into our apartment at night while my mom and I were sleeping using the key that my dad has for our place and taken pills from her purse. 

So now...I'm pretty freaked out and not sure what I should do. I'm going to go get a locking door knob to put on my bedroom door so it can be secure whenever I leave the house because I have a lot of expensive electronics in my room. I called a friend of mine in law enforcement, but havent heard back from him yet. Really sucks to live in fear of a family member


----------



## CastingPearls

Rowan said:


> So...my drug addict brother is completely out of control, as mentioned previously. The other day I told him he needs to keep checking into the rehab place having a bed come open or I'll call his bail bondsman and have a discussion with him. He has a probation officer, but she doesnt give a damn. If she ever actually drug tested like she is supposed to, he'd come up dirty every time and he'd be back in jail. Anyhow....brother flipped out at this and told me that if I do anything like that he'll find a way to plant cocaine or some other drugs in my car or somewhere or that i'd never have to worry about having another suicide attempt (when i was younger) because he'll kill me himself. He also said that I am no longer his sister and just a fat bitch.
> 
> I figured things would blow over and that it was the drugs talking, but then my mom told me that he said to her in a conversation they had that I'd better watch my back because he's going to get rid of me whether it be getting me sent to jail or killing me himself. He said this to my mother.
> 
> So then I came home the other day to find a huge 32" tv that was on our porch that I was needing to be thrown away by the garbage (we are on the second floor, no way I could take it down myself) and so I called my dad to thank him for getting the tv to the trash. He said he didnt do it, that my brother did. So I said, oh..ok..well thank him. I came in the house and put my stuff up and went in my room and here I find two of my mom's morphine pills (she's got a really bad knee that is going to need to be replaced within a year..she's only 50  ) sitting on my dresser. This concerned me because I sure as hell didn't put them there, so I called my dad and he didnt know anything about it and I asked my mom when she got home if she sat them there for me on her way out to work thinking I might need them when I got home because I've been having a lot of joint pains from fibromyalgia. She didnt know anything about it. This has led us both to think that he may have broken into our apartment at night while my mom and I were sleeping using the key that my dad has for our place and taken pills from her purse.
> 
> So now...I'm pretty freaked out and not sure what I should do. I'm going to go get a locking door knob to put on my bedroom door so it can be secure whenever I leave the house because I have a lot of expensive electronics in my room. I called a friend of mine in law enforcement, but havent heard back from him yet. Really sucks to live in fear of a family member


Oh man.....threats....not good. You need to get the law involved seriously. I think we've discussed our brothers before and I know it sucks ass, but your safety trumps his bullshit.


----------



## spiritangel

Rowan said:


> So...my drug addict brother is completely out of control, as mentioned previously. The other day I told him he needs to keep checking into the rehab place having a bed come open or I'll call his bail bondsman and have a discussion with him. He has a probation officer, but she doesnt give a damn. If she ever actually drug tested like she is supposed to, he'd come up dirty every time and he'd be back in jail. Anyhow....brother flipped out at this and told me that if I do anything like that he'll find a way to plant cocaine or some other drugs in my car or somewhere or that i'd never have to worry about having another suicide attempt (when i was younger) because he'll kill me himself. He also said that I am no longer his sister and just a fat bitch.
> 
> I figured things would blow over and that it was the drugs talking, but then my mom told me that he said to her in a conversation they had that I'd better watch my back because he's going to get rid of me whether it be getting me sent to jail or killing me himself. He said this to my mother.
> 
> So then I came home the other day to find a huge 32" tv that was on our porch that I was needing to be thrown away by the garbage (we are on the second floor, no way I could take it down myself) and so I called my dad to thank him for getting the tv to the trash. He said he didnt do it, that my brother did. So I said, oh..ok..well thank him. I came in the house and put my stuff up and went in my room and here I find two of my mom's morphine pills (she's got a really bad knee that is going to need to be replaced within a year..she's only 50  ) sitting on my dresser. This concerned me because I sure as hell didn't put them there, so I called my dad and he didnt know anything about it and I asked my mom when she got home if she sat them there for me on her way out to work thinking I might need them when I got home because I've been having a lot of joint pains from fibromyalgia. She didnt know anything about it. This has led us both to think that he may have broken into our apartment at night while my mom and I were sleeping using the key that my dad has for our place and taken pills from her purse.
> 
> So now...I'm pretty freaked out and not sure what I should do. I'm going to go get a locking door knob to put on my bedroom door so it can be secure whenever I leave the house because I have a lot of expensive electronics in my room. I called a friend of mine in law enforcement, but havent heard back from him yet. Really sucks to live in fear of a family member



Hugs Rowan first thing your mum and you should do is get the locks changed that is just way way way to creepy

and keep trying to contact your friend in law enforcement


hmm and mine was that Austar cut off my mobile and tv without warning just after I paid the outstanding balance aaaarggghhh


----------



## KittyKitten

I'm at the computer lab on campus getting ready for an exam and some dumb ass is playing his Youtube video significantly loud. I hate obnoxius morons who have no consideration for others. There's a lot of them in this generation of young males. I'm tempted to tell the idiot to turn the volume lower.


----------



## CastingPearls

He 'borrowed' my car, forcing me to cancel a regular anticipated appointment and is pulling excuses put of his ass why we don't have the money to pay MY cellphone bill. This shit don't flush with me.


----------



## Micara

I am annoyed by the men in the Newsroom (I just know it's those guys) who are too obtuse to realize that the lunchroom sink DOES NOT, in fact, contain a garbage disposal, and therefore the leftover food particles they leave clog up the sink and float around in an inch of water, and end up smelling. GROSS!!! Do you do this crap at home too?


----------



## willowmoon

Micara said:


> I am annoyed by the men in the Newsroom (I just know it's those guys) who are too obtuse to realize that the lunchroom sink DOES NOT, in fact, contain a garbage disposal, and therefore the leftover food particles they leave clog up the sink and float around in an inch of water, and end up smelling. GROSS!!! Do you do this crap at home too?



I used to work at a place where some of my co-workers did the same exact thing -- I think they expected everyone else to clean up their crap. Dumba$$es.


----------



## Weirdo890

Micara said:


> I am annoyed by the men in the Newsroom (I just know it's those guys) who are too obtuse to realize that the lunchroom sink DOES NOT, in fact, contain a garbage disposal, and therefore the leftover food particles they leave clog up the sink and float around in an inch of water, and end up smelling. GROSS!!! Do you do this crap at home too?



Blech! I wonder if they think that The Garbage Disposal Fairy gets rid of that junk.


----------



## HottiMegan

I recently gave up all processed foods in favor of a basically veggie filled diet with a little tofu and a little brown rice here and there. Well i'm going through the sugar and white flour food withdrawals. I have been lethargic and headachy from it. I went through this last time. I am just annoyed that my body is taking so long to respond to this new diet.


----------



## Nutty

Man I have this damn ring i need to toss into a volcanoe.....


----------



## spiritangel

Stooopid Austar cutting off my mobile phone literally for $39 that was paid about an hour before they did it dont care about loosing the tv so much as my mobile 

eeek meh and bah humbug lol


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Nutty said:


> Man I have this damn ring i need to toss into a volcanoe.....



*Well isn't that precious!*


----------



## Nutty

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Well isn't that precious!*



lol Nice! (Air Fives Angel)


----------



## Proner

A survey on the newspaper which said that French are the most moaner than other (I'm not really sure on the "moaner" word, blame reverso lol).
And we are far above the other as for other countries 72% of French are moaner.

Damn that make me grumpy! Oh wait that mean I'm one of the 72% lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Flabs sweat an incredible amount. That is effing annoying the hell out of me. 

_[Oh yes. I went there]_


----------



## CastingPearls

Proner said:


> A survey on the newspaper which said that French are the most moaner than other (I'm not really sure on the "moaner" word, blame reverso lol).
> And we are far above the other as for other countries 72% of French are moaner.
> 
> Damn that make me grumpy! Oh wait that mean I'm one of the 72% lol


Fret not. Pissing and moaning is also an enthusiastic American past time.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CastingPearls said:


> Fret not. Pissing and moaning is also an enthusiastic American past time.


It's been a pastime longer than BASEBALL!


----------



## Gingembre

CastingPearls said:


> Fret not. Pissing and moaning is also an enthusiastic American past time.



And everyone knows that Brits also love a good moan!


----------



## CastingPearls

There's even a club:


----------



## MissCantBeWrong

Wow, just one? 

Not having my drivers license. 

I moved out of state 5 years ago and recently moved back in March. When I went to get my new IL drivers license I used my married name vs my maiden name. The Secretary of State now says that was drivers license fraud since I didn't check that I had previously had a DL under my maiden name. So they suspended not only my Illinois license but also confiscated & suspended my Alabama license pending a formal hearing sometime in July. In the meantime, I had to quit my freaking job because it was 3rd shift and I couldn't take public transportation or expect anyone to drive me every night at 11p. 

I've been informed by my attorney that at the hearing they could say "fraud is fraud whether it was intentional or not" and keep my license suspended for up to one year but I'm really hoping that they don't do that. I live in the suburbs so the public transportation isn't nearly as great as it would be if I was in the city proper and I know my poor parents are getting tired of having to drive me around anytime I need to go further than 7 miles out. 

/pent up frustration rant


----------



## Aust99

Real estate agents.... doing the negotiation dance with a very smooth one.


----------



## disaster117

Have to work 8am-4pm tomorrow. ahhhh :sad:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Being Harassed by my brothers Gerbil


----------



## CastingPearls

Your Plump Princess said:


> Being Harassed by my brothers Gerbil


You need to make that gerbil an offer he can't refuse...........


----------



## Your Plump Princess

...a Canoli?


----------



## disaster117

I think I'm getting mono. When my boyfriend and I got back together he had it, and I stayed away from him as far as kissing/sharing drinks and all that, but I don't think it helped because last night I had one of the worst fevers of my life.. couldn't sleep because my teeth were chattering so hard, had to open my window because I was so freakin hot (and now my dad is mad at me for wasting heat but I didn't even open it until like 4 am). Also on the right side of my neck I have a lump underneath my ear and I believe that's a swollen lymph node..


----------



## rellis10

A niggling headache that's hit me just as I was about to start writing...always kills my imagination.


----------



## HottiMegan

ugh. we got a weeks notice yesterday that we have to have ALL things cleaned out of all our closets, dressers, bookshelves. We also have to have all our tables cleaned off and any sort of furniture that contains stuff. There is apparently an apartment with a roach problem in the building and they're spraying next friday. Imagine having to find a place for three closets stuffed with stuff oodles of dressers and a kitchen stuffed with cooking implements in only a week. I have NO idea where they expect us to put this stuff. And we have until friday at 7am. i am ultra upset at this that we have to basically move out for them to spray for damned bugs. We have no roaches here and i have no idea where they expect us to put 10 years worth of stuff!! I am so pissed at management at some of the stuff they've been doing lately. Oh and we have like no friends in town and have to stash the cat and fish tank somewhere for Friday


----------



## Tau

Winter. Too much fucking soccer all over the fucking place


----------



## CastingPearls

Your Plump Princess said:


> ...a Canoli?


LOL--yeah--he can eat the creamy goodness inside and live in the shell, nibbling himself into gerbilic ecstasy while granting you some peace. It's a win/win to me.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Boston is losing to the Yankees. 

DAMNIT, PLAY LIKE MEN, NOT PUSSIES >;O 

[I just want to be all "HAH! IN YO FACE!" to my cousin who is from NY,NY and roots for the Yanks. Lol]


----------



## Blackjack

Just drove an hour and a half from a visit to some friends in Massachusetts and I realized when I set up my laptop that I forgot my power cord up there.

Fuck.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

My laptop's acting like a little bitch. Effing technology.


----------



## Nutty

Im looking for these two droids in a really hot desert....


----------



## rellis10

Rep for Nutty for a good Star Wars reference.....


And my Dad, almost everything he does annoys the living hell out of me now. But i dont have the money to move out of my parents house and escape the torture.


----------



## Nutty

rellis10 said:


> Rep for Nutty for a good Star Wars reference.....
> 
> 
> And my Dad, almost everything he does annoys the living hell out of me now. But i dont have the money to move out of my parents house and escape the torture.



Thanks for the rep , and Hopefully your dad will behave better


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I am so filled with bile that, nearly every melon farmer time I decide I want to eat a salad and some grass sole has the flipping gall to ask if I'm on a diet, I could just go bulimic on them! 

Because heaven forbid I might want to have a Caesar or a Cobb simply because, holy salad dressing Batman - I LIKE THAT TASTE, you stupid bit for shrains!


----------



## mossystate

OneWickedAngel said:


> I am so filled with bile that, nearly every melon farmer time I decide I want to eat a salad and some grass sole has the flipping gall to ask if I'm on a diet, I could just go bulimic on them!
> 
> Because heaven forbid I might want to have a Caesar or a Cobb simply because, holy salad dressing Batman - I LIKE THAT TASTE, you stupid bit for shrains!



Just tell those grass sole's that you need a touch of fiber in your diet to move through the daily dozen Snickers you swallow whole. Do the ' potty dance ' while you are talking to them.


----------



## supersoup

OneWickedAngel said:


> I am so filled with bile that, nearly every melon farmer time I decide I want to eat a salad and some grass sole has the flipping gall to ask if I'm on a diet, I could just go bulimic on them!
> 
> Because heaven forbid I might want to have a Caesar or a Cobb simply because, holy salad dressing Batman - I LIKE THAT TASTE, you stupid bit for shrains!





mossystate said:


> Just tell those grass sole's that you need a touch of fiber in your diet to move through the daily dozen Snickers you swallow whole. Do the ' potty dance ' while you are talking to them.



oh man, i remember being at a salad bar once, a few years ago with coworkers on our lunch break. we were all making salads in these to go containers, and some woman came up to me from her table, where she had been sitting and eating her own damn lunch, to tell me "what a great choice for lunch, a nice salad, GOOD FOR YOU!!". i scowled at her, picked up the ladle in the chunky bleu cheese dressing, and proceeded to put nearly a cup and a half of dressing on it. i then covered it in crumbled bacon, smiled, popped on the lid, and paid and left. the look on her face was well worth my drenched lunch.

yeah, good for me. eff you lady, you don't know what i eat, and i don't want your commentary!!


----------



## CastingPearls

supersoup said:


> oh man, i remember being at a salad bar once, a few years ago with coworkers on our lunch break. we were all making salads in these to go containers, and some woman came up to me from her table, where she had been sitting and eating her own damn lunch, to tell me "what a great choice for lunch, a nice salad, GOOD FOR YOU!!". i scowled at her, picked up the ladle in the chunky bleu cheese dressing, and proceeded to put nearly a cup and a half of dressing on it. i then covered it in crumbled bacon, smiled, popped on the lid, and paid and left. the look on her face was well worth my drenched lunch.
> 
> yeah, good for me. eff you lady, you don't know what i eat, and i don't want your commentary!!


Remember the good old days when eating a piece of cake got a visit from a complete stranger asking if you 'really needed that, dear?'


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I mowed the grass at my moms last weekend. I was going to save the money, but I wanted to buy wii points and get a game for my dad, and a game for myself, since the one I chose ended up SUCKING REALLY BAD. 

So I gave my stepmom my money, and had her put my full $20 on for 2000 wii points. 

I got my dad the game he wanted, and I had just enough leftover to get my game. But I didn't know if it was worth it, so I was spending time asking around. 


Well today, My stepmother KINDLY told my brother, he can download Mario RPG. MIND YOU, WE HAVE THE PUCKING GAME FOR OUR SNES, WE JUST DON'T HAVE CONTROLLERS. [Which, By the way, are WAY EFFING CHEAPER than 1000 wii points for MY GAME.]


Gee thanks. Cause you know, I TOTALLY didn't want to save the rest of my goddamn money, NOoooo I totally wanted to waste it on your kid because "He wants a game on the wii too". Even though he has more video games than any other 7 year old I know, and doesn't give a SHIT about them. 


I Just love how nobody asked me. 
Love it. 
So now I've got to wait until I mow the lawn THIS weekend, then I can put more points on and get my game. Unless my dad repays me. 




As horrible and childish as it is, I nearly cried this morning when I found out.


----------



## Ash

CastingPearls said:


> Remember the good old days when eating a piece of cake got a visit from a complete stranger asking if you 'really needed that, dear?'



I was in a gas station once and I had picked up a couple of candy bars and gum and stuff, and this women walked up to me and said "girl, you had better get out of here before you buy anything else you don't need."

So I bent over and grabbed a bag of chips.

Piss off, lady. I eat what I want.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Actually had an older gentleman stop me while I was in line at walmart, and he actually told me "Missy, how big are you lookin' to get?"

That was not only offensive.. but he totally BROKE My "Creep-o-meter" scale.


----------



## AuntHen

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Actually had an older gentleman stop me while I was in line at walmart, and he actually told me "Missy, how big are you lookin' to get?"
> 
> That was not only offensive.. but he totally BROKE My "Creep-o-meter" scale.



you should have gave him the "once over" and said in your most seductive voice "how big would you like sir"? hahahahahahaha

*although...yeah if he were creepy, he might have taken you up on the offer...ick!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

fat9276 said:


> you should have gave him the "once over" and said in your most seductive voice "how big would you like sir"? hahahahahahaha
> 
> *although...yeah if he were creepy, he might have taken you up on the offer...ick!


LOL! THAT WOULD'VE BEEN PRICELESS! 

He looked like he was in his mid60's-70's. I'm sitting there thinking "Are you KIDDING ME? Go suck some prunes!" but then again. I'm a vicious little thing, I Just like to tame myself for the general public...most times.


----------



## Gingembre

My laptop cable is fuuuuucked. Truly fucked. Ach.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

OneWickedAngel said:


> I am so filled with bile that, nearly every melon farmer time I decide I want to eat a salad and some grass sole has the flipping gall to ask if I'm on a diet, I could just go bulimic on them!
> 
> Because heaven forbid I might want to have a Caesar or a Cobb simply because, holy salad dressing Batman - I LIKE THAT TASTE, you stupid bit for shrains!



I'll allow you to use my favorite response......."bite me."


----------



## spiritangel

that a reading client and someone who owes me money for bears keep saying they will pay me and dont and the money is earmarked for things like bills and I missed some really cute undies on ebay in my size because my account is on hold cause I owe fees (just one of the things said money is supposed to be paying for) oh and I might add they were like $10 for two pairs include postage


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

spiritangel said:


> that a reading client and someone who owes me money for bears keep saying they will pay me and dont and the money is earmarked for things like bills and I missed some really cute undies on ebay in my size because my account is on hold cause I owe fees (just one of the things said money is supposed to be paying for) oh and I might add they were like $10 for two pairs include postage



Oh that sucks. 

If possible, you might start insisting that a customer pays for the bears before you ship them.


----------



## spiritangel

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Oh that sucks.
> 
> If possible, you might start insisting that a customer pays for the bears before you ship them.



they havent been shipped yet  as the customer also has to pay postage the problem is they are also a friend and I hate being jerked around

as for the reading client he will pay eventually is just annoying as I have already done the work but he often does that and I always get paid or Id be insisting on cash in advance and I cant complain cause he always over pays so you know


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

spiritangel said:


> they havent been shipped yet  as the customer also has to pay postage the problem is they are also a friend and I hate being jerked around
> 
> as for the reading client he will pay eventually is just annoying as I have already done the work but he often does that and I always get paid or Id be insisting on cash in advance and I cant complain cause he always over pays so you know



I hope both pay you soon!


----------



## spiritangel

huggles me to


----------



## littlefairywren

I have been summoned for jury selection next week, and I am annoyed and kinda nervous too. Not happy, Jan!!!


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> I have been summoned for jury selection next week, and I am annoyed and kinda nervous too. Not happy, Jan!!!



make sure you ring the number on the back of the info the day before and again the morning before I made that mistake once and then my group had been dismissed and I ended up going there for no reason huggles


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> make sure you ring the number on the back of the info the day before and again the morning before I made that mistake once and then my group had been dismissed and I ended up going there for no reason huggles



Oh, thanks for that hon. I just hope that they don't like me!


----------



## spiritangel

well the chances are they wont even need you at all is why you need to make sure to call the number


----------



## rellis10

Getting beat badly by my friend at Pool and then he complains about his bad luck...


----------



## Proner

rellis10 said:


> Getting beat badly by my friend at Pool and then he complains about his bad luck...



Argh I totally understand you on this... There's a way to loose with class which imply no rolling on the floor crying and yelling "No, I lost!" but there's also a way to win with class which imply avoid saying to your opponent that you had bad luck on this game or didn't played well


----------



## Micara

I wish people would brush their teeth before they come in and breathe all in my face when I'm working the cashier desk. ICK! I just almost threw up. :sad:


----------



## snuggletiger

I wish my allergies would stop flaring up


----------



## HottiMegan

littlefairywren said:


> I have been summoned for jury selection next week, and I am annoyed and kinda nervous too. Not happy, Jan!!!



I was summoned to go on the 3rd of this week. I was like 4 people away from having to go in but my group was dismissed. So hope you have a high juror number! I was upset about it because i have NO ONE to care for Alex but me. Hubby had to take the day off.


----------



## HottiMegan

snuggletiger said:


> I wish my allergies would stop flaring up



I know what you mean. I have been cleaning out closets this week and my sinus cavity is burning from all my sneezing.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Wish my friends would figure out what the hell we're doing so that I know. Because telling me "I'll call you when I get up" and then making ME call YOU, Is just not working out. :/ 


If we're going to hangout .Give me a damn time!


----------



## littlefairywren

Why on earth do people add you or make friend requests on FB, when they don't even acknowledge you. Collectors annoy me!


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> Why on earth do people add you or make friend requests on FB, when they don't even acknowledge you. Collectors annoy me!



oh my me to

and I give them a few days then if they dont even say hi they are gone I clean out my friends list regularly


----------



## KittyKitten

I just realized I can't stand most health nut females who are addicted to exercise. They think they are so much better than you because they have GASP four pack abs and exercise five days out of the week! Please! BTW, chick, your man was looking at my ass when you weren't looking!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> I have been summoned for jury selection next week, and I am annoyed and kinda nervous too. Not happy, Jan!!!



Want Momma Bird to come down hard on them??? I'm feeling irritable and need someone to take it out on. 



snuggletiger said:


> I wish my allergies would stop flaring up



Oh man, same here. I'm taking a bunch of antihistamines and my allergies are still awful.



littlefairywren said:


> Why on earth do people add you or make friend requests on FB, when they don't even acknowledge you. Collectors annoy me!



Maybe they got busy???? I don't know, that happens with me.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Want Momma Bird to come down hard on them??? I'm feeling irritable and need someone to take it out on.
> 
> Maybe they got busy???? I don't know, that happens with me.



Yes please Momma Bird, come on over! We could have so much fun, getting into trouble 

The dudes on FB, not like you hon. You have a valid reason, some peeps just add you to add you. What the heck for lol?!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Yes please Momma Bird, come on over! We could have so much fun, getting into trouble
> 
> The dudes on FB, not like you hon. You have a valid reason, some peeps just add you to add you. What the heck for lol?!



Hehehehe! They might put us on trial once we're done.


----------



## mossystate

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Hehehehe! They might put us on trial once we're done.



oooo! Let me be execu.....errrrr...I mean....judge!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mossystate said:


> oooo! Let me be execu.....errrrr...I mean....judge!



<snicker> Aren't you already!


----------



## mossystate

MizzSnakeBite said:


> <snicker> Aren't you already!






You kids these days!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mossystate said:


> You kids these days!



I know, no respect for their elders! 

<running and hiding>


----------



## mossystate

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I know, no respect for their elders!
> 
> <running and hiding>




I.....know.....where....you.....live.

The...call....is...coming...from...within....your.....house.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mossystate said:


> I.....know.....where....you.....live.
> 
> The...call....is...coming...from...within....your.....house.



I.......know......where........you.......live......too.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

To my beloved parrots........ My head isn't a landing strip.


----------



## Blackjack

It's time for bed and I have the theme to _Jurassic Park_ on repeat in my head.


----------



## Micara

Blackjack said:


> It's time for bed and I have the theme to _Jurassic Park_ on repeat in my head.



Thanks, now I do too!


----------



## willowmoon

I'm kinda pissed right now because the new episode of Lost ("Across the Sea") is not on Hulu right now and I want to watch it -- it aired last night, I was hoping it would up there at this point, but no such luck. GRRRRRRRRR


----------



## OneWickedAngel

willowmoon said:


> I'm kinda pissed right now because the new episode of Lost ("Across the Sea") is not on Hulu right now and I want to watch it -- it aired last night, I was hoping it would up there at this point, but no such luck. GRRRRRRRRR



Damn! I just came to post about the exact same thing! I can't even access it directly from the ABC site. It must be a problem on ABC's end THAT THEY BETTER GET FIXED FECKIN' SOON DAMMIT!


----------



## willowmoon

OneWickedAngel said:


> Damn! I just came to post about the exact same thing! I can't even access it directly from the ABC site. It must be a problem on ABC's end THAT THEY BETTER GET FIXED FECKIN' SOON DAMMIT!



Yeah it sucks cause I work at my store on Tuesdays until 9 pm (I'm self-employed) so I don't get a chance to watch it when it's actually on TV and I don't have the whole DVR thing, so I do the Hulu thing. So yeah right now I'm NOT happy about this. And I'm trying to make sure I don't read anyone's comments about last night's show cause I don't want to have anything ruined for me.

I JUST WANT TO WATCH IT!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I want clams right now and it's all Jackie's fault!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Ewwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## AuntHen

people who think that certain things are OK, when they are not


----------



## Linda

Road construction....

it is everywhere!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nutty

Man I found some pudgy alien addicted to Reeses Pieces in my closet and I have to get him back home somehow....


----------



## littlefairywren

Jury selection, and having to get up at 5am to trudge into the city. Oh, and not having my own PC back from the man up the street....I miss my baby.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Not Being Able to Sleep, and Nothing good on TV at this hour.
But I just KNOW the minute I go to play my videogames, I'll fall asleep ASAP. Bah.


----------



## rellis10

Job interview on wednesday and NOW i start picking up a cold......

GREAT TIMING


----------



## Lovelyone

icky gray sky, and hospitals.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

rellis10 said:


> Job interview on wednesday and NOW i start picking up a cold......
> 
> GREAT TIMING


Ick! I hope you have a ..er.. SUPER UBER SPEEDY recovery? D:


----------



## rellis10

Your Plump Princess said:


> Ick! I hope you have a ..er.. SUPER UBER SPEEDY recovery? D:



Haha, Thanks, it's not too bad right now but you know how these things pop up and the most inconvenient times. Ah well, guess i'll just have to win them over with my uber-sexy appearence rather than my charming personality


----------



## Lovelyone

my knee pain is causing other minor, trivial things to irritate me. *sigh. I should go take a nap.


----------



## HottiMegan

I have a minor dull aching headache. It started last night and has been going today. I think it's my neck being outta whack since my neck is stiff. Been doing too much work in the house. I had to lift a dresser over my bed yesterday and was tired of waiting on lazy hubby to do it so i did it alone. (small space couldn't scootch the dresser around the bed, had to go over)


----------



## CastingPearls

I have fever and chills among other complaints and just had to cancel dinner reservations. Am very pissy right now.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CastingPearls said:


> I have fever and chills among other complaints and just had to cancel dinner reservations. Am very pissy right now.




Hope that you get to feel better soon


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> I have fever and chills among other complaints and just had to cancel dinner reservations. Am very pissy right now.



Aw sorry to hear that. At least this day is basically over.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I cannot satisfy my cravings. 
That's irritating.

..Damn you, Earth and McDonalds. 
-Shakes Fists-


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CastingPearls said:


> I have fever and chills among other complaints and just had to cancel dinner reservations. Am very pissy right now.


Aww! I hope you feel better, CP!


----------



## Micara

People that have to make other people feel bad just so that they can hear the sound of their own voice and feel awesome and superior. But you know what? I think it's because deep down, they know that they're not awesome or superior.


----------



## Mathias

My computer keeps freezing every time I do a full virus scan. Waiting to see if I fixed the problem.


----------



## Lovelyone

that we don't have a Dims related "what's annoying you most right now" thread.


----------



## Blackjack

Lovelyone said:


> that we don't have a Dims related "what's annoying you most right now" thread.



That's what got the last thread of this sort locked. It wasn't due to length.


----------



## CastingPearls

Lovelyone said:


> that we don't have a Dims related "what's annoying you most right now" thread.


It would eventually deteriorate into a bloodbath.


----------



## Lovelyone

CastingPearls said:


> It would eventually deteriorate into a bloodbath.


LOL we used to have one and a defense of comment I made deteriorated it into a bloodbath...so, you would be right.


----------



## Lovelyone

Blackjack said:


> That's what got the last thread of this sort locked. It wasn't due to length.


I know this. I just entered what is annoying me most, not making a request to get it back.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Change.
Forced Change.
...Like Poking a Bear with a stick, it is.


----------



## Mathias

CastingPearls said:


> It would eventually deteriorate into a bloodbath.



It actually did lol.


----------



## CastingPearls

Mathias said:


> It actually did lol.


LOL This isn't my first forum.


----------



## Lovelyone

CastingPearls said:


> LOL This isn't my first forum.




Are you sure? You look all sweet and innocent and like you were born yesterday in your avatar pic.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Lovelyone said:


> that we don't have a Dims related "what's annoying you most right now" thread.



Now, wouldn't being annoyed that there is not a Dims-related annoyance thread, be a Dims related annoyance, and thus be disqualified for being on this non-Dims related annoyance thread? :doh: Ow! I think my head hurts


----------



## Dromond

That I have to cook a roast and don't know how! :doh:


----------



## KittyKitten

These rich oil companies sure don't hesitate to move their butts to make billions of dollars but as soon as a disaster comes, they shuffle their feet. Taxpayers should not foot the bill of the stupidity of this mess in the Gulf caused by oil companies.


----------



## CastingPearls

Lovelyone said:


> Are you sure? You look all sweet and innocent and like you were born yesterday in your avatar pic.


Oh LovelyOne--you don't know me vewwy well.....LOLOLOL


----------



## Lovelyone

OneWickedAngel said:


> Now, wouldn't being annoyed that there is not a Dims-related annoyance thread, be a Dims related annoyance, and thus be disqualified for being on this non-Dims related annoyance thread? :doh: Ow! I think my head hurts



LOL I thought about this after I posted it. Sometimes its too late to edit, so I passed it on (or rather tried to change the subject) and now I can be annoyed at myself for posting it in the first place, which in essence can also be considered a Dims annoyance...but,I digress  

*change of subject* 
I think I can be annoyed that I've been waiting for warmer weather to come and the rain to go away but now that its here, it is too hot to do anything.


----------



## CastingPearls

OneWickedAngel said:


> Now, wouldn't being annoyed that there is not a Dims-related annoyance thread, be a Dims related annoyance, and thus be disqualified for being on this non-Dims related annoyance thread? :doh: Ow! I think my head hurts


THAT made teh brainz hurt.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CastingPearls said:


> THAT made teh brainz hurt.


..........


----------



## Proner

My soccer's coach who told me this afteroon to not come to training and that I'm not the team's captain anymore.
That annoy me so much he's still mad at me after last week's game where we lost the championship, I understand that he was disapointed, I was and still am too but that's unfair to put all responsability on me... it's just a game


----------



## Linda

Proner said:


> My soccer's coach who told me this afteroon to not come to training and that I'm not the team's captain anymore.
> That annoy me so much he's still mad at me after last week's game where we lost the championship, I understand that he was disapointed, I was and still am too but that's unfair to put all responsability on me... it's just a game



That stinks!! I'm sorry.


----------



## HottiMegan

I forgot to plan for daytime food when shopping for groceries this week. So i'm at a loss as to what to have for lunch today. I need lettuce so i can have a salad. too bad i don't have transportation until hubby gets home


----------



## Gingembre

Proner said:


> My soccer's coach who told me this afteroon to not come to training and that I'm not the team's captain anymore.
> That annoy me so much he's still mad at me after last week's game where we lost the championship, I understand that he was disapointed, I was and still am too but that's unfair to put all responsability on me... it's just a game



That's horrible. I am sorry to hear that, Romain  *hugs*


----------



## Saoirse

food annoys me.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> My soccer's coach who told me this afteroon to not come to training and that I'm not the team's captain anymore.
> That annoy me so much he's still mad at me after last week's game where we lost the championship, I understand that he was disapointed, I was and still am too but that's unfair to put all responsability on me... it's just a game



(((HUGS))) I'm so sorry to hear that. 

You made it to the championships, got second place; that's pretty damn good.


----------



## TheNowhereMan

this girl my girlfriends little brother is dating tried to get me fired by calling the HR dept. where I work and said i faked an illness to get out of work.


----------



## Proner

Gingembre said:


> That's horrible. I am sorry to hear that, Romain  *hugs*





Linda said:


> That stinks!! I'm sorry.





MizzSnakeBite said:


> (((HUGS))) I'm so sorry to hear that.
> 
> You made it to the championships, got second place; that's pretty damn good.



Thanks! 
Yeah that sucks I think loosing the championship on the last game was a shock for him and he's frustrated... I hope things will become better and that he will get trought this, if not I will play in another team for the next season.


----------



## Lamia

The census people are annoying me they've been to my house 5 times!!! 5...3 to confirm the address which is on the outside of the house posted clearly and 2 to have us fill out the form which I had already mailed to them 3 months ago. I am ready to start clubbing them in the head. I understand the importance that's why I filled out the very first form they sent me. It's just an example of the left hand not knowing what the right hand is doing. 

:doh:arrrrg


----------



## ButlerGirl09

My shin splints... Owww  Especially since they make working out and just walking in general quite painful!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I've played this videogame for a total of 20+ Hours.

Only to find out, I have to start all over.
Because I went and screwed it all up.

JOY. 

Plus one for being a nimrod!


----------



## Rowan

My right eyelid has been twitching every 5-10 minutes or so all day...most likely because I only got an hour of sleep last night...but dang is it annoying!!


----------



## Gingembre

My bedroom is roasting....i am hardly ever hot but it is freaking boiling..i am about to go to bed and know sleep is going to be difficult. However, while we are in the (thankfully fairly short) may bug/cockchafer beetle season, there is no way in hell that i am opening a window. Ehhh.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> Thanks!
> Yeah that sucks I think loosing the championship on the last game was a shock for him and he's frustrated... I hope things will become better and that he will get trought this, if not I will play in another team for the next season.



Hope he comes to his senses!



Lamia said:


> The census people are annoying me they've been to my house 5 times!!! 5...3 to confirm the address which is on the outside of the house posted clearly and 2 to have us fill out the form which I had already mailed to them 3 months ago. I am ready to start clubbing them in the head. I understand the importance that's why I filled out the very first form they sent me. It's just an example of the left hand not knowing what the right hand is doing.
> 
> :doh:arrrrg



Oh wow........5 times......I'd lose it. lol If they come again, maybe call their office?? 



ButlerGirl09 said:


> My shin splints... Owww  Especially since they make working out and just walking in general quite painful!



 I've had them many, many times; they're no fun. I hope you start healing soon!



Rowan said:


> My right eyelid has been twitching every 5-10 minutes or so all day...most likely because I only got an hour of sleep last night...but dang is it annoying!!



Stress causes that too. Mine do that all the time, and it drives me batty.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

A Christmas song keeps playing over and over in my head. STOP IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mossystate

Siiiiiiilent Night, Hoooooooooly Night

No need to thank me...really.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mossystate said:


> Siiiiiiilent Night, Hoooooooooly Night
> 
> No need to thank me...really.



I know where you live.


----------



## spiritangel

that I feel somewhat unable to be my full self in my own unit now my sisters uncle has moved in next door  no more singing at 4am in the morning I guess lol


----------



## Lovelyone

My knee is bothering me a little today.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

It's going to be in the 90's Tomorrow and Monday, and the pool is still not cleaned or bleached or treated or set up.

Faaaack.


----------



## Lamia

I'm annoyed at the people on a different forum I belong to. It's a forum for a larp I belong to and they're such insular asshats. go @#[email protected]# yourselves.


----------



## mossystate

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I know where you live.



Away In A Manger


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mossystate said:


> Away In A Manger



Hmmmmmmm.......so your manger's at 1231_.............#___, state __, zipcode, ____5 ? 




evil


----------



## Lamia

I am very annoyed at people who order their contact lenses online and don't understand we still require a copy of your prescription or a verification form returned to us from your doctor. Stop sending in faxes of your box tops. They are not a valid prescription!!! :doh:

oh and just emailing me -1.50 OD and -1.75 OS is also not a valid prescription.


----------



## Saoirse

Im annoyed that my friend actually wanted to pay $300 for one of those nasty diets where they send you frozen, sodium filled food. She said she really wants to lose weight and what she's doing now isnt helping. What's she doing now? In her own words, eating crap and being lazy.

:doh:

PLUS, she has said she knows she's an emotional eater... how the fuck is a nasty diet supposed to help with that?

My advice (although, I really shouldn't because I also eat crap and am lazy)? Work on the psychological shit (she's already seeing a therapist), find a hobby and eat a little healthier. ITS FREE!


----------



## Mathias

I'm craving Chick Fil A but it's Sunday.


----------



## Allie Cat

Mathias said:


> I'm craving Chick Fil A but it's Sunday.



Their lack of Sunday hours fills me with rage of the Brooklyn variety.

I am annoyed on behalf of my girlfriend because her laptop is not working


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

It occurred to me today that I will probably outlive my knee joints.


----------



## HottiMegan

sickness fills this household. Last week we had a stomach bug that 3/4 of us got sick. This weekend Max is really sick. He's coughing and feverish and sneezy. I feel for him. He's miserable.


----------



## Proner

Gingembre said:


> My bedroom is roasting....i am hardly ever hot but it is freaking boiling..i am about to go to bed and know sleep is going to be difficult. However, while we are in the (thankfully fairly short) may bug/cockchafer beetle season, there is no way in hell that i am opening a window. Ehhh.



Same thing here my room is now officially an oven without thermostat!
But I open the window even if I know all Microcosmos will enter I just check if my arms and legs are still here when I wake up 
And I'm lucky that mosquitos don't like my blood.
I hope you could sleep a little.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

It's been 90 degrees and up the last 3 days, and my Central Air is NOT working. I am furious with my landlord at the moment, who is apparently not answering calls. We are in a hotel until I can reach him, as my 12 year old son has asthma and can't breathe when it gets like this..... Uggghhhhhhh


----------



## Mathias

Summer school starts tomorrow. Ugh.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Have small ants all over my computer desk.
I Burn them when I see them.
But the Mother Effers are just.. ICKY.
Then They die and smell like burnt hair.
JOY.

I don't know why they are on there.
There is no food, nothing sweet, just my tobacco. Which is apparently toxic. So WTF?


----------



## Micara

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Have small ants all over my computer desk.
> I Burn them when I see them.
> But the Mother Effers are just.. ICKY.
> Then They die and smell like burnt hair.
> JOY.
> 
> I don't know why they are on there.
> There is no food, nothing sweet, just my tobacco. Which is apparently toxic. So WTF?



Ants have invaded my house as well. They are pissing me off, the little shits. If you're in my house and you don't pay rent, you've gotta go!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Me too! I just thought something was wrong with my eyes... nope, just an ant running across my glasses! LOL.


----------



## Dromond

Mountain scorpions are annoying me. I've killed three of the nasty little buggers in the past few days. Fortunately mountain scorpions are smaller and less aggressive (and less poisonous!) than their desert counterparts. *whew*


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Dromond said:


> Mountain scorpions are annoying me. I've killed three of the nasty little buggers in the past few days. Fortunately mountain scorpions are smaller and less aggressive (and less poisonous!) than their desert counterparts. *whew*


.......You Win.


----------



## sweet&fat

My latest bout of foot-in-mouth disease. Ugh!


----------



## spiritangel

my blog and website are wiggy and I have no idea why or how to fix it


----------



## Dromond

Your Plump Princess said:


> .......You Win.



Funny, it doesn't feel like a win. :|


----------



## Micara

I'm annoyed that I'm being rained on. Oh yeah, did I mention that I'm INSIDE work?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Dromond said:


> Mountain scorpions are annoying me. I've killed three of the nasty little buggers in the past few days. Fortunately mountain scorpions are smaller and less aggressive (and less poisonous!) than their desert counterparts. *whew*




You make me glad to live where I do


----------



## Linda

Got a hair cut today. Feels great. So when I got out to the car to head home I was running my fingers through my hair and looking at it in the mirror.



Where did all those grey hairs come from????????????


----------



## Micara

Linda said:


> Got a hair cut today. Feels great. So when I got out to the car to head home I was running my fingers through my hair and looking at it in the mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did all those grey hairs come from????????????



Oh honey, those aren't greys, they've just been bleached by the sun! :happy:


----------



## Linda

Micara said:


> Oh honey, those aren't greys, they've just been bleached by the sun! :happy:



I love you. :wubu:


But I haven't been in the sun. :doh:


----------



## Micara

Linda said:


> I love you. :wubu:
> 
> 
> But I haven't been in the sun. :doh:



Sssssh! I didn't hear anything!


----------



## snuggletiger

Micara said:


> Ants have invaded my house as well. They are pissing me off, the little shits. If you're in my house and you don't pay rent, you've gotta go!



Had Ants in the Kitchen even with the 2 Riddex thingies plugged in the outlets. The trick is douse the counters and stuff with Windex. Ammonia is a beautiful ant whacker.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

I lost the game again...


----------



## Gingembre

I was so determined to have an early night tonight. It's just gone midnight. Feck.


----------



## dixieAZ

Had Ants in the Kitchen even with the 2 Riddex thingies plugged in the outlets. The trick is douse the counters and stuff with Windex. Ammonia is a beautiful ant whacker.
__________________

pinesol (any cheap pine cleaner) works great they wont cross where it had dried.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm sick.. it sucks. My eyes won't stop leaking and my nose is stuffed up.. ugh..


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I lost the game again...



As did I... Damnit!


----------



## balletguy

Phillies are losing against the METS????What the hell


----------



## Aust99

The big pile of dishes waiting for me in the kitchen after the whole family got together for a meal tonight..... damn you dirty dishes... where are those fairies I keep hearing about??


----------



## Micara

I work at a newspaper. I cover the switchboard while the Operator goes to lunch. I just get this call asking if we have a book in stock that one of our photographers did. I put him on hold and go check. No, I'm sorry, we don't. He says, "Do you know if any bookstores have it in stock?" I say, "No, I'm sorry, I have no idea." Silence. So I reiterate, "You'll have to call the bookstores." His response? In a snotty voice, "Thank you, you've been _very _helpful!" What does he expect me to do? Gaze into my crystal ball and look at Barnes and Noble's stockroom? Hack into their computer system? 

I am so sick of people acting like we're 411. I'll never forget the time a lady called just to ask me how to spell "Hawaii"...


----------



## willowmoon

Micara said:


> I work at a newspaper. I cover the switchboard while the Operator goes to lunch. I just get this call asking if we have a book in stock that one of our photographers did. I put him on hold and go check. No, I'm sorry, we don't. He says, "Do you know if any bookstores have it in stock?" I say, "No, I'm sorry, I have no idea." Silence. So I reiterate, "You'll have to call the bookstores." His response? In a snotty voice, "Thank you, you've been _very _helpful!" What does he expect me to do? Gaze into my crystal ball and look at Barnes and Noble's stockroom? Hack into their computer system?
> 
> I am so sick of people acting like we're 411. I'll never forget the time a lady called just to ask me how to spell "Hawaii"...



Yeah I've been in those situations where if I didn't have a particular video game in stock, a customer might ask me if I know if such-and-such video game store has it. Wait a minute, let me go grab my Magic 8 Ball and consult it .... 

Sometimes people are just plain STOOOOOOOPID.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

willowmoon said:


> Yeah I've been in those situations where if I didn't have a particular video game in stock, a customer might ask me if I know if such-and-such video game store has it. Wait a minute, let me go grab my Magic 8 Ball and consult it ....
> 
> Sometimes people are just plain STOOOOOOOPID.



And sometimes they will say things or ask questions as if to make you feel bad. Had a customer one time who was asking if we had Kibble N Bits or some other cheap brand of dog food. I said no, I know for a fact we don't carry that kind of food. Well then she goes "I guess if you can't help, I'll settle for Wal-Mart! Do you know if they have it and what they sell it for?" Um, yeah, let me just run over there real quick and look at a price tag for ya. :doh:


----------



## AuntHen

people I work with who have disgusting manners


----------



## Christov

I probably won't be able to sleep until I've finished this script and sent it to the big-boss-man publisher/editor/killer robot. 

Ah, the woes of freelance employment.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Christov said:


> I probably won't be able to sleep until I've finished this script and sent it to the big-boss-man publisher/editor/killer robot.
> 
> Ah, the woes of freelance employment.



My brother is transferring into freelance work, as he's moving about 200 miles from the publishing company he's currently working for. He says it's a mixed blessing.  Good luck with that!


----------



## Fuzzy

Rumor mill is on full, with icebergs ahead. I might be laid off tomorrow.

I'd rather be laid.


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

I am ANNOYED @ the fact that my daughter's father blames ME for not seeing his daughter for two months ALTHOUGH he recently got married. When he married his wife my daughter cease to exist to him!


----------



## spiritangel

Micara said:


> I work at a newspaper. I cover the switchboard while the Operator goes to lunch. I just get this call asking if we have a book in stock that one of our photographers did. I put him on hold and go check. No, I'm sorry, we don't. He says, "Do you know if any bookstores have it in stock?" I say, "No, I'm sorry, I have no idea." Silence. So I reiterate, "You'll have to call the bookstores." His response? In a snotty voice, "Thank you, you've been _very _helpful!" What does he expect me to do? Gaze into my crystal ball and look at Barnes and Noble's stockroom? Hack into their computer system?
> 
> I am so sick of people acting like we're 411. I'll never forget the time a lady called just to ask me how to spell "Hawaii"...



Hugs that is soo the reason I dont want to go back to doing inbound customer service, I actually had a customer reduce me to tears because I had bent over backwards to help her, and we had already sold out of some stock that she wanted for a family portrait, my boss was sooo cool made the lady call me back and appologise before she would let the order go through

but still, and switchboard is tough because often you just dont have the time to follow every query ect as that isnt what your there for

totally empathyse Micara Big Squishy hugs, hope your day improves


----------



## spiritangel

Sensualbbwcurves said:


> I am ANNOYED @ the fact that my daughter's father blames ME for not seeing his daughter for two months ALTHOUGH he recently got married. When he married his wife my daughter cease to exist to him!



Hugs just make sure you have a diary to keep the missed dates, lack of contact ect in so then you have it documented

what a well insert a ton of expletives here my heart breaks for the kids caught up in this stuff, as they are the ones who learn early on that promises mean nothing to some people


----------



## Fuzzy

ignorant primates that don't bother to read


----------



## Lovelyone

Fuzzy said:


> ignorant primates that don't bother to read


I can read.


----------



## Allie Cat

It's somewhere on the level of over 9000 degrees kelvin in here. I think I'm going to melt. Considering undoing seven months of patient hair growth and shaving it all off. >.<


----------



## crazygood

Heartburn. I've managed to not have it for almost a month now and I did something really stupid today, (ate pizza), and now I don't want to go to bed for fear the acid will make it's way up into my throat and choke me. Gross, I know, but this has happened before and it's painful and embarrassing the next day when my voice is hoarse from the acid burns on my vocal cords. It's days like this where I never want to eat anything but plain toast with milk ever again.


----------



## littlefairywren

Have you ever had one of those days that is WRONG? I tripped getting out of the shower and hit my head, burnt my toast, than burnt the next lot because I had to answer the phone (and it was a crazy survey person). I hung out the wash, and then we had a rain storm and it drowned my almost dry clothes!

Now the cat has stolen one of my socks (the last dry ones), and my feet are freezing!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Four Words.

Wife-Beating-Mother-F.ckers


----------



## rellis10

The Jobcentre...

Because the job i'll be starting on tuesday is associated to the jobcentre through their FJF-Scheme, i was told to call them up today to go over what was happening. So the person told me to call "anytime from 1pm" on a number they gave me, I do EXACTLY this.

1pm...nothing.
quarter past...nothing
Etc untill 2:30pm when i left a voice mail asking them to call me back.

It got to 3:30pm and still nothing so i fished through my numbers thinking it might not be the right one. I end up going through the automated system and only for them to tell me EVERY line at my local jobcentre is busy and to call later. I did, at 4:00pm, only for the receptionist to leave me on hold for 10 minutes and them come back to tell me the person was no longer there and i'd left it too late.

I'v been trying to get through for three hours and I'M TOO LATE?

Honestly, i hate the jobcentre....i'm soooo glad i get away from all that stupid red-tape and miscommunication tommorow.


----------



## HottiMegan

Fuzzy said:


> Rumor mill is on full, with icebergs ahead. I might be laid off tomorrow.
> 
> I'd rather be laid.



I hope the rumor mill is just rumors. Good luck on that.


----------



## HottiMegan

I am so f'in tired. i wan to crawl back in bed and recover from my cold. Unfortunately i have a 3 foot tall distraction that chose to get up early today. He's gonna get an early nap today so his mama can sleep.


----------



## Blackjack

I want to drive a knife into my foot, because maybe that'll hurt less than the pain it's got in it right now.


----------



## Dromond

The coffee maker died. That is annoying.


----------



## Lovelyone

ummm, ever have one of those children in your family who WHINES and cries about everything? I do. She whines to go outside, whines when she's happy, whines when she's sad, cries cos she's whiney. Its not a sincere cry--its one of those "I want someone to notice that I am crying--so I will get louder and LOUDER until I annoy the hell out of EVERYONE in the house and make them yell at me, so I will REALLY cry" kind of whines. Yeah...that combined with a hot humid tiring day...and its like TNT. *sigh* Is it wrong to tell a kid to STFU? (I didn't, but I want to)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Feet, Knees, Back, and Chest are just killing me. I think I over-did it when I was swimming because I'd pick up and toss my friend who weighs like 150lbs or so. 

Well, It's going to be near 90*F For saturday and sunday.

That, plus my pain
This is going to be one sucky weekend of mowing.

[/Melt]


----------



## snuggletiger

Lovelyone said:


> ummm, ever have one of those children in your family who WHINES and cries about everything? I do. She whines to go outside, whines when she's happy, whines when she's sad, cries cos she's whiney. Its not a sincere cry--its one of those "I want someone to notice that I am crying--so I will get louder and LOUDER until I annoy the hell out of EVERYONE in the house and make them yell at me, so I will REALLY cry" kind of whines. Yeah...that combined with a hot humid tiring day...and its like TNT. *sigh* Is it wrong to tell a kid to STFU? (I didn't, but I want to)



Isn't that the point when you give them the flick of the finger behind the head and tell said whiney kid "dummy up"


----------



## Witch-King

Damn my sinus infection!


----------



## Lamia

Witch-King said:


> Damn my sinus infection!



Sinus infection of the Witch King I damn thee to the darkest bowels of hell go now and may your suffering be unending.


----------



## Lamia

Micara said:


> I work at a newspaper. I cover the switchboard while the Operator goes to lunch. I just get this call asking if we have a book in stock that one of our photographers did. I put him on hold and go check. No, I'm sorry, we don't. He says, "Do you know if any bookstores have it in stock?" I say, "No, I'm sorry, I have no idea." Silence. So I reiterate, "You'll have to call the bookstores." His response? In a snotty voice, "Thank you, you've been _very _helpful!" What does he expect me to do? Gaze into my crystal ball and look at Barnes and Noble's stockroom? Hack into their computer system?
> 
> I am so sick of people acting like we're 411. I'll never forget the time a lady called just to ask me how to spell "Hawaii"...



I work at a cell center taking catalog orders. My worst phone call lasted an hour and half....of sheer agonizing hell. In first 5 minutes of the call while asking me a question about a product she screams loudly "OMG I JUST WANT TO SLEEP!!!!!!!"....me...silence....her "so how many tines does that pitch fork have?" I endured 15 minutes of me going over and over every detail of the 3 pitch forks we offered. I am guessing she needed them for her duties in hell which is where she is from. She then is eating and talking and says "hold on I have to run my dust buster and then tries to talk while running it." She would ask me questions and then when I would answer she would scream "I can't HEAR YOU I AM RUNNING MY DUST BUSTER". I was getting ready to hang up when she started placing the order which took another 45 minutes. 

I sent it to my supervisor to listen to so she would know why I was on the phone that long. She called the lady the next day because the hellbeast requested a supervisor to call her about the @#$!#@ pitchforks. 

My supervisor hung up on her after 20 minutes threw her headset down and stormed away from her desk. I was told I had the patience of a saint. 

I also have a huge saintly ulcer.


----------



## Micara

Lamia said:


> I work at a cell center taking catalog orders. My worst phone call lasted an hour and half....of sheer agonizing hell. In first 5 minutes of the call while asking me a question about a product she screams loudly "OMG I JUST WANT TO SLEEP!!!!!!!"....me...silence....her "so how many tines does that pitch fork have?" I endured 15 minutes of me going over and over every detail of the 3 pitch forks we offered. I am guessing she needed them for her duties in hell which is where she is from. She then is eating and talking and says "hold on I have to run my dust buster and then tries to talk while running it." She would ask me questions and then when I would answer she would scream "I can't HEAR YOU I AM RUNNING MY DUST BUSTER". I was getting ready to hang up when she started placing the order which took another 45 minutes.
> 
> I sent it to my supervisor to listen to so she would know why I was on the phone that long. She called the lady the next day because the hellbeast requested a supervisor to call her about the @#$!#@ pitchforks.
> 
> My supervisor hung up on her after 20 minutes threw her headset down and stormed away from her desk. I was told I had the patience of a saint.
> 
> I also have a huge saintly ulcer.



Oh dear god!!!! What is wrong with people?

I love when people call to make a payment, then I ask for their credit card number and they say... "OH- I have to go get my wallet out of my glove box!" and then put me on hold for 10 minutes! Hello, you knew YOU were calling ME to make a payment, and your friggin' credit card is out in your car???

Or people who call in the middle of eating something, or with a screaming baby in the background. ARRRGH!!! Call back later!

I do have one little old man who always tells me a knock-knock joke whenever he calls. Of course, it's always the SAME knock-knock joke (Knock knock! Who's there? Hatch! Hatch who? Bless you!) but he always puts a smile on my face. God bless him.


----------



## Lamia

Micara said:


> Oh dear god!!!! What is wrong with people?
> 
> I love when people call to make a payment, then I ask for their credit card number and they say... "OH- I have to go get my wallet out of my glove box!" and then put me on hold for 10 minutes! Hello, you knew YOU were calling ME to make a payment, and your friggin' credit card is out in your car???
> 
> Or people who call in the middle of eating something, or with a screaming baby in the background. ARRRGH!!! Call back later!
> 
> I do have one little old man who always tells me a knock-knock joke whenever he calls. Of course, it's always the SAME knock-knock joke (Knock knock! Who's there? Hatch! Hatch who? Bless you!) but he always puts a smile on my face. God bless him.



I love when people start reading me the credit card.....LLh....oh wait..it's upside down.  

I have the same guy who calls me every morning sometimes just to wish me good morning, but other times to talk about the time he went up in a car lift...I think he has some mental problems, but he's very sweet. 

For some reason the rudest people I get are doctors. I had a guy screaming at me the other day because he didn't his the leg brace he ordered. In the notes it said that the supervisor was checking into it with shipping and would call him back. They were checking it because the brace was heavy the shipping weight matched i.e. he got the brace and was a lying [email protected]#[email protected], or someone in his office took out of the package. There was nothing else I could do it had already been esculated. He wanted her on the PHONE NOW!!! I'M A DENTIST!! WHAT ARE YOU A BUNCH OF CHICKEN FARMERS YOU #[email protected]!# IDIOT. I BET YOU DIDN'T EVEN GRADUATE HIGH SCHOOL. I took my headset off while he was ranting and waiting for the frothing to stop then repeated again he'd have to wait for the super to call him back. He hung up and I hope his testicles burst into flames and melted to his thighs. 

By the way this is why when you call someplace you get rude service reps because they keep getting yelled at by crazy idiots all day long.


----------



## Mathias

Dammit Flyers!!


----------



## Linda

Lack of communication. I could be blind folded, have ear plugs in, be tied up and have a gag in and still get more communication then I have in the past few days. :doh:


----------



## Dromond

We paid $50 to get the yard mowed (it's a big yard) and the mower did a sloppy job!


----------



## CastingPearls

The sun is shining then t-storms, then the sun shines, then more t-storms. I don't know whether to wind my ass or scratch my watch.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

I think something's wrong with the last joint in my left, index finger. Sorta feels like it keeps slipping out of the joint or something.  I'm sooooo over going to the doctor and them finding more and more wrong with me.


----------



## rellis10

Why the HELL am i getting nervous now?! I got rid of my first day of work without any trouble at all but now i'm a jibbering wreck! I'm annoyed at my own brain for doing this to me


----------



## Micara

The big wigs at our company are dropping like flies. It's a little unnerving.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

rellis10 said:


> Why the HELL am i getting nervous now?! I got rid of my first day of work without any trouble at all but now i'm a jibbering wreck! I'm annoyed at my own brain for doing this to me



Since you went into the unexpected, you're probably now nervous about the expected. lol



Micara said:


> The big wigs at our company are dropping like flies. It's a little unnerving.



Good grief....(saying that to myself)....at first I thought you meant wigs, as in wigs you put on your head! lol  :blush: 

Hope nothing bad comes about!


----------



## rellis10

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Since you went into the unexpected, you're probably now nervous about the expected. lol



Sounds about right for my brain


----------



## Micara

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Good grief....(saying that to myself)....at first I thought you meant wigs, as in wigs you put on your head! lol  :blush:
> 
> Hope nothing bad comes about!



I want out of the newspaper business. Somebody hire me for something. My skills are shopping, playing video games, and talking.


----------



## Dromond

Micara said:


> I want out of the newspaper business. Somebody hire me for something. My skills are shopping, playing video games, and talking.



How are you at dog sitting?


----------



## Linda

Micara said:


> I want out of the newspaper business. Somebody hire me for something. My skills are shopping, playing video games, and talking.



Dusting and laundry?


Seems we could all hook you up with some work lol


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> I want out of the newspaper business. Somebody hire me for something. My skills are shopping, playing video games, and talking.



Cleaning bird cages??? The commute might be a tad long though.


----------



## Micara

Dromond said:


> How are you at dog sitting?





Linda said:


> Dusting and laundry?





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Cleaning bird cages??? The commute might be a tad long though.




Okay, y'all, I detest animals and I've never dusted a thing in my life. Well, sometimes I'll glide those Swiffer things over stuff, but that's about it.

I am pretty good at laundry, but only because it's technically connected to fashion.

Come on, doesn't anybody need a personal shopper??? I am GREAT at finding the deals!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> Okay, y'all, I detest animals and I've never dusted a thing in my life. Well, sometimes I'll glide those Swiffer things over stuff, but that's about it.
> 
> I am pretty good at laundry, but only because it's technically connected to fashion.
> 
> Come on, doesn't anybody need a personal shopper??? I am GREAT at finding the deals!!!



I'm not offering for you to wash the birds, just their cages!  Pretend you're hand-washing clothing. 

Next time I need a personal shopper, I'll contact you.


----------



## lalatx

My splotchy sunburn and incredibly sore calves. 
If I am going to burn (which I always do) I would prefer that it be all over so it just blends in. As far as the sore calves... I did not realize walking on the beach could do that but everyone in my groups legs all hurt from it.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I don't frequent Victoria's Secret because...well I'm fat and nothing would even fit my big toe.

However, I was a friend's house this weekend and she had their Cucumber and Water Lily scent in lotion, bath wash..etc.

Welllll..I fell in love with it. Went to get it..it's been discontinued. BASTARDS.


*sigh* Figures


----------



## spiritangel

I offered to share my taxi today small town so something that most polite people usually do, got the one narky taxi driver you know the one gets mad if you offer to share (mind you the school runs are about to start and this woman would have been stuck there till around 4pm and she was only 5mins from where I live ffs) anyway big shopping week here so had a ton of groceries its bucketing down rain and lady I am sharing with doesnt even give a token offer of help, driver dumps groceries uncermoniously on the wet grass so I have to drag it all up to the front porch on my own, and not even a thank you for sharing or the discount of 20% we are sposed to get if we share a cab some days I dont know why I bother being such a nice person,

and there are only like two or three drivers in town who are like that the rest take everything to my front porch and make sure I am ok before they take off

that and annoyed at self for having to do numerous laps of the darn supermarket cause I kept forgettting stuff on my list and was overbudget but least some of the stuff I got will get me further than the next couple of weeks


----------



## Lamia

spiritangel said:


> I offered to share my taxi today small town so something that most polite people usually do, got the one narky taxi driver you know the one gets mad if you offer to share (mind you the school runs are about to start and this woman would have been stuck there till around 4pm and she was only 5mins from where I live ffs) anyway big shopping week here so had a ton of groceries its bucketing down rain and lady I am sharing with doesnt even give a token offer of help, driver dumps groceries uncermoniously on the wet grass so I have to drag it all up to the front porch on my own, and not even a thank you for sharing or the discount of 20% we are sposed to get if we share a cab some days I dont know why I bother being such a nice person,
> 
> and there are only like two or three drivers in town who are like that the rest take everything to my front porch and make sure I am ok before they take off
> 
> that and annoyed at self for having to do numerous laps of the darn supermarket cause I kept forgettting stuff on my list and was overbudget but least some of the stuff I got will get me further than the next couple of weeks



I always look at this way if I am nice and go out of my way to help someone and they don't acknowledge it. It doesn't matter. I know that I did good and feel good about myself. It sucks that you had to drag your groceries up to your porch in the rain. I hate shopping I feel your annoyance! *huggles*


----------



## spiritangel

Lamia said:


> I always look at this way if I am nice and go out of my way to help someone and they don't acknowledge it. It doesn't matter. I know that I did good and feel good about myself. It sucks that you had to drag your groceries up to your porch in the rain. I hate shopping I feel your annoyance! *huggles*



oh It wont stop me being nice to people but she let the taxi driver tell me off for offering to share the cab I mean seriously, hugs doesnt help I am still sick so energy was very low much better now I have had lunch  and put all the fridge freezer stuff away the rest can wait, I dont mind shopping cept when I go way over budget but yeah thats ok cause I have stuff for meals when I cant afford or get decent meat at a reasonable price ect. And I dont mind doing the whole random acts of kindness thing acknowledgement or not just the people I usually share with are soo nice and helpful makes the rude ones stand out even more lol


----------



## Kbbig

I hope I'm not alone on this one: Jim Joyce and the worst call I have ever seen is annoying me right now. Armando Galarraga, one of the nicest pitchers we Detroit Tigers fans know, had a perfect game through two outs in the ninth inning tonight. The final batter to get out hit the ball between first and second, causing Miguel Cabrera to range to his right to grab the ball and throw it to Armando, who was covering at first. The ball hit his glove at least a foot and a half before the Indians player touched the base, yet Jim Joyce called him safe, ending instantly the first perfect game thrown by a Tiger ever. I know Joyce is a good ump and a quality guy, but this whole ordeal is soooooo infuriating. Even if they retroactively give the out to Armando, he still didn't get to celebrate like he should have on the field. It's a crying shame.


----------



## Micara

I'm annoyed that I wasted an entire day sleeping and an entire 8 hours of personal time off on this godawful headache that won't go away.


----------



## spiritangel

Micara said:


> I'm annoyed that I wasted an entire day sleeping and an entire 8 hours of personal time off on this godawful headache that won't go away.



Huggles Micara, hope your headache goes away sooon


----------



## Linda

Sooooo annoyed with work. It is hard to be steadfast and calm in a sea of chaos.


----------



## BeaBea

People who borrow your car and then leave it with the seat in the wrong place and no petrol


----------



## lalatx

I have had a massive migraine for the last 10 hrs. Luckily I do not have the light sensitivity it just makes me want to drill a hole in my head to relief the pain and makes me feel nauseous.


----------



## willowmoon

Kbbig said:


> I hope I'm not alone on this one: Jim Joyce and the worst call I have ever seen is annoying me right now. Armando Galarraga, one of the nicest pitchers we Detroit Tigers fans know, had a perfect game through two outs in the ninth inning tonight. The final batter to get out hit the ball between first and second, causing Miguel Cabrera to range to his right to grab the ball and throw it to Armando, who was covering at first. The ball hit his glove at least a foot and a half before the Indians player touched the base, yet Jim Joyce called him safe, ending instantly the first perfect game thrown by a Tiger ever. I know Joyce is a good ump and a quality guy, but this whole ordeal is soooooo infuriating. Even if they retroactively give the out to Armando, he still didn't get to celebrate like he should have on the field. It's a crying shame.



And yet Bud Selig won't overturn the call even though he'd have the power to do so. That totally sucks.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm kind of tired, but there is nothing to put on my TV that I Can go to sleep to. I have to wait an hour, until spongebob squarepants is on.

Oh, Blah.


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm kind of tired, but there is nothing to put on my TV that I Can go to sleep to. I have to wait an hour, until spongebob squarepants is on.
> 
> Oh, Blah.



SURELY there are some quality infomercials on TV right now!


----------



## AuntHen

people from the Census Bureau:doh:


----------



## willowmoon

Looks like I might have to search for a new car -- old one needs repairs of $1200+ and it's not worth it -- it's a 97 Nissan Sentra with 250K of miles on it. GRRRRRR I am not happy about this at all.


----------



## Tiguan

willowmoon said:


> Looks like I might have to search for a new car -- old one needs repairs of $1200+ and it's not worth it -- it's a 97 Nissan Sentra with 250K of miles on it. GRRRRRR I am not happy about this at all.



In a related issue, i PRAY that i have managed to stop my Jaguar's GAS TANK from LEAKING!


----------



## Gingembre

I am annoyed that, having felt not quite right for the past couple of days, I now feel ILL. I have headache and a sore throat and can feel that my glands are swollen. Pretty sure it's tonsilitis (strep throat, i think?). 

It's the weekend and, more importantly, I am going to Amsterdam on Thursday. Must recover NOW!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Gingembre said:


> I am annoyed that, having felt not quite right for the past couple of days, I now feel ILL. I have headache and a sore throat and can feel that my glands are swollen. Pretty sure it's tonsilitis (strep throat, i think?).
> 
> It's the weekend and, more importantly, I am going to Amsterdam on Thursday. Must recover NOW!





Sorry you're starting to get ill, especially with your trip coming up.  With me, my allergies make everything worse, so you might try taking some Benadryl on a regular basis to see if that might help some. Of course, vitamin C, and loads of water. Try to rest if possible.

I hope you get back to feeling better before your trip!

<heading off to take some Benadryl lol>


----------



## AuntHen

Gingembre said:


> I am annoyed that, having felt not quite right for the past couple of days, I now feel ILL. I have headache and a sore throat and can feel that my glands are swollen. Pretty sure it's tonsilitis (strep throat, i think?).
> 
> It's the weekend and, more importantly, I am going to Amsterdam on Thursday. Must recover NOW!



Strep is usually a dry painful burn...if your glands are swollen it is probably just a cold virus...Take some zinc and drink lots of fresh lemon with hot water... until you can't stand it anymore... trust me it will help... do you guys have those Zicam zinc melts.. they really work Get lots of rest too... I hope you feel better!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Opened my big fat mouth to my crush.
"I don't attach myself to 'distant relationships' " he tells me.
Well no Effing Duh.
That's why I didn't want to open my damn mouth.
But everyone kept telling me I should tell him
Now I've gone and made everything Awkward, I'm sure.
Ugh.
Just. Just UGH. 

D<


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Sorry, I disagree - I've had strep a million times... I almost always have swollen glands with it. Do get to the doc - strep that goes untreated for too long has some scary and dangerous consequences.


----------



## Crystal

The fact that my computer is still out of commission. Currently browsing Dims via my iPhone. 

I miss you guys!


----------



## Surlysomething

Waiting games.

I freaking hate them.


----------



## Linda

The weather. Tornados ripped through. Thankfully not too close to me. But 20 minutes away the fire department was leveled and people are trapped. Another line of storms headed this way in 2-3 hours. Why is it always in the middle of the night? I need coffee..


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Linda said:


> The weather. Tornados ripped through. Thankfully not too close to me. But 20 minutes away the fire department was leveled and people are trapped. Another line of storms headed this way in 2-3 hours. Why is it always in the middle of the night? I need coffee..


Oh that's horrible!

One of my biggest fears [which especially in the summer time is why, when there are storms, I stay up until they are over.] is tornados striking at night. 


I am currently annoyed, that it's going to be raining for the whole next week... I wanted to buy a Weather Radio thing with money I was going to earn mowing my grandmas lawn. :/


----------



## Lamia

On my way to work tonight I shut my index and middle fingers in my car door. I had to open the door to get them out! The index is ok the middle one is really bruised. I don't think it's broke, but it's swollen.  I told work I would be late or might not come in. I went an hour late and they called a lady in to work for me. typing takes a lomg time when using just your thumb on one hand. So I went home lost 10 hrs of worj 


click here to see my boo boo
http://i47.tinypic.com/5dmhk9.jpg


----------



## Micara

Lamia said:


> On my way to work tonight I shut my index and middle fingers in my car door. I had to open the door to get them out! The index is ok the middle one is really bruised. I don't think it's broke, but it's swollen.  I told work I would be late or might not come in. I went an hour late and they called a lady in to work for me. typing takes a lomg time when using just your thumb on one hand. So I went home lost 10 hrs of worj
> 
> 
> click here to see my boo boo
> http://i47.tinypic.com/5dmhk9.jpg




Ow, ow, OW!!!! I hope it gets better quickly for you!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Lamia said:


> On my way to work tonight I shut my index and middle fingers in my car door. I had to open the door to get them out! The index is ok the middle one is really bruised. I don't think it's broke, but it's swollen.  I told work I would be late or might not come in. I went an hour late and they called a lady in to work for me. typing takes a lomg time when using just your thumb on one hand. So I went home lost 10 hrs of worj
> 
> 
> click here to see my boo boo
> http://i47.tinypic.com/5dmhk9.jpg



Oooh, that looks painful! Not for too long I hope, Lamia!


----------



## spiritangel

lots of hugs, to the sick ones, the ouchies and hugs willowmoon the search for another car can be painful went through it with my ex meh took him forever in the end I who do not drive and know nothing chose a really good car that is very economical to run



Youtube is driving me round the bend I cannot get my video to load properly or work the way it should even tried recording directly and same problem I swear it is out to drive me insane (well more than I already am)


----------



## Aust99

I'm annoyed at myself for leaving a big work project to the last minute... Means I have to knuckle down tomorrow (a public holiday) and get it done.... Once again the procrastination got to me... lol.. only got myself to blame...


----------



## Lovelyone

nothing good in the house to eat and I am too lazy/tired/poor to go buy something.


----------



## balletguy

diswasher is not working...grrrr


----------



## Mathias

A charger of mine is stuck in a drawer where the handle broke off. FML.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Lamia said:


> On my way to work tonight I shut my index and middle fingers in my car door. I had to open the door to get them out! The index is ok the middle one is really bruised. I don't think it's broke, but it's swollen.  I told work I would be late or might not come in. I went an hour late and they called a lady in to work for me. typing takes a lomg time when using just your thumb on one hand. So I went home lost 10 hrs of worj
> 
> 
> click here to see my boo boo
> http://i47.tinypic.com/5dmhk9.jpg



OMG! I'm cringing for you! You poor thing.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

MizzSnakeBite said:


> OMG! I'm cringing for you! You poor thing.


DOUBLE Cringe! D: EEEK.


----------



## Lamia

Thanks for the sympathies everyone!! As we all know boo boos feel better when someone looks at it and goes...yes that is awful you poor thing. 

It was so funny because I was sitting on my mom's footstool and crying and holding my fingers and my mom got me ice and then hugged me and had gotten a cool wet cloth to pat down my face. I felt like I was 5 years old...and of course it did make me feel better!


----------



## Jon Blaze

I'm just pissed that this base I live on is a giant load of shit.
The thing about it is I would really have no problem if someone would just say it is, but with all the supposed benefits that are suppose to come from it, I've been in an almost constant state of disappointment.

I've been here since the day of the election. Through time I have developed a feeling of happiness to Oklahoma. I like Oklahoma. Hell, if the weather weren't so bad here and there I would love it even.

But this base is just a 10 mile fenced stipulation. As I've developed love for Oklahoma, I've developed more and more hatred of this place.

I'll just go over some examples:
- I just went to the gym. I was planning on emulating my Thai Boxing class since I can't go tonight, but lone behold: The POS doesn't even have a JUMP ROPE. It has all this supposed "Advanced equipment," but not even a jump rope. The base has several gyms, and this is the one that is suppose to be "Complete." Yea. That's a real complete gym. 

-There's two pools on the base. Sounds great right?
One is only for lap swimming (Not at all a foul)
But it's only open M-F from 630 am to 2 pm. WTF? 90% of the base is working during those hours. How the fuck do they expect people to get a swim in? They don't even have to extend the hours. If they moved it in either direction a little, they might get more people doing laps. I would have no problem sacrificing sleep here and there to get a swim in early at 5 or 4, but nope. Just a pipe dream. 

And then the other pool. Hours are fair, but it's two dollars to get in. Now that is something I accept from a pool off base, but this is the first base that I've lived on (And I've lived on bases from every service) that's charged admission for someone to get in period. I've been on a couple where depending on your status (I.e. Dependent, active duty, civilian) you might have to pay, but not straight up "OH! If you want to get in you have to pay. I'll gladly take my money elsewhere. 


In basic training the food was actually really good. Of course you didn't get near enough having only a minute to eat most of the time, but that's enough to realize it's good.
Tech School? Also very good.
SERE school? Amazing. Some of the best.
Here? The breakfast is good (Though I don't know how bad you can really screw that up), but lunch and dinner? When it hits it might strike you as ok, but when it misses....

Dear god it's like they couldn't hit water if they fell out of a boat. I can't stress enough that if the chow hall presented itself as what it is that I would be fine with it, but it's all dolled up like it's something great. The thing is actually a part of the Oklahoma Restaurant Association like it's an actual restaurant. If I saw all the health code violations being broken on a daily basis in that thing and I was the head of the ORA? I wouldn't even consider putting them in the organization. Not even for a second.

To top it off they decided since about 80% of people that have money deducted from their checks because they "Have" a chow hall to eat at don't use it, they're going to give us more places to eat at on base i.e. the golf course, the club, and the bowling alley. This goes back to my main point: They're touting it as some breakthrough that we are going to love so much! When really all they're trying to do is save money. 

The AAFES here could use work at times. The gas stations have some shitty pumps, and I'm almost always getting solicited for crap like car wax that I could give two shits about.

The office I work in is slowly going downhill, but I wouldn't consider that related to the base so much. Just politics. But most of the time when something is to be shit, it's presented as such, and not shined so I'm suppose to treat it like a diamond.

I've been on bases where I could run around them in minutes, or the shopping center is the size of my finger, but most of those bases didn't' exactly advertise as if they are something so great. My parents or I didn't get some flyer about all the benefits, no did they have to waste time going to briefings on why the base is supposedly so great. But I did.

I'm happy I've seen enough of Oklahoma to like it a lot, but being on this base just seems like it will never even be ok in my opinion.


----------



## Agent 007

Lamia said:


> Sinus infection of the Witch King I damn thee to the darkest bowels of hell go now and may your suffering be unending.



 Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## ValentineBBW

My annoying thing...spending hard earned money on high-priced produce that rots in two days! So much for trying to eat healthy fresh foods!


----------



## Agent 007

I have a job interview tomorrow and I'm FRIGGIN NERVOUS! :bounce:


----------



## Linda

Agent 007 said:


> I have a job interview tomorrow and I'm FRIGGIN NERVOUS! :bounce:





Good Luck to you!!


----------



## CastingPearls

The salon tech was a little too enthusiastic with the wax applicator and now I have a big bruise near my eye. That tech will not be waxing anything else on this body.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CastingPearls said:


> The salon tech was a little too enthusiastic with the wax applicator and now I have a big bruise near my eye. That tech will not be waxing anything else on this body.




Thank god it wasn't a bikini wax, eh?


----------



## KnottyOne

The Phillies inability to score runs lately. I'm watching this game and I honestly can not remember the last time they were this flat. It seriously takes a lot of fun out of watching them


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Agent 007 said:


> I have a job interview tomorrow and I'm FRIGGIN NERVOUS! :bounce:



Good luck!!! You'll do just fine!


----------



## Paquito

Dentist in the morning.


----------



## kiddynamite

KnottyOne said:


> The Phillies inability to score runs lately. I'm watching this game and I honestly can not remember the last time they were this flat. It seriously takes a lot of fun out of watching them



Same here, I feel your pain, man. Chase is killin me. Ive never seen him look this bad at the plate.


----------



## willowmoon

Closest grocery store was sold out of Diet A & W root beer last night.

F**k. Me.


----------



## spiritangel

Agent 007 said:


> I have a job interview tomorrow and I'm FRIGGIN NERVOUS! :bounce:



good luck 


stuff I bought on ebay doesnt fit and my heart broke cause I really really really wanted it to and soo could have used the money for other things


----------



## Lamia

spiritangel said:


> stuff I bought on ebay doesnt fit and my heart broke cause I really really really wanted it to and soo could have used the money for other things



That really sucks! Sorry to hear that.


I woke up 6am and have been ready for my 10am interview since 7am....I hate waiting.:doh:


----------



## willowmoon

Agent 007 said:


> I have a job interview tomorrow and I'm FRIGGIN NERVOUS! :bounce:



Hope everything goes good with the job interview! <fingers crossed>


----------



## littlefairywren

Lamia said:


> I woke up 6am and have been ready for my 10am interview since 7am....I hate waiting.:doh:



Best of luck for the interview!


----------



## J34

The fact that my mother lost her job a several months ago. Since I am a college student I have to juggle 40hrs of work with an 18 credit schedule. Feeling mentally and physically strung-out, with no one else to turn to. Sometimes I wish I could just move away and avoid the stress, but I know how much my mother has struggled in her life to put me in a path to succeed. I surely can return the favor. 

I did get really lucky at the end of this past semester that my professor gave me an extension until the end of July to hand in a project. If it wasn't for that I would be really screwed! Must give kudos to teachers who are flexible, and understanding


----------



## rellis10

I met a rather charming individual on my way back from work today. 

He drove by, honked his horn, pointed at me and for no reason but the goodness of his heart shouted "F**K YOU BITCH!" at me.

It really made my day


----------



## HottiMegan

ValentineBBW said:


> My annoying thing...spending hard earned money on high-priced produce that rots in two days! So much for trying to eat healthy fresh foods!



I bought a big tub of blackberries on Sunday. I sat down to eat them yesterday and half of them were moldy already! I was upset at that. I salvaged the good ones though.


----------



## KnottyOne

kiddynamite said:


> Same here, I feel your pain, man. Chase is killin me. Ive never seen him look this bad at the plate.



The entire team at this point. I mean, I've seen all of them in slumps, but never all of them at the same time, have to imagine they will all explode for an ill game soon


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

KnottyOne said:


> The entire team at this point. I mean, I've seen all of them in slumps, but never all of them at the same time, have to imagine they will all explode for an ill game soon



Some of your key players are doing that hot one day, cold the next thing... Very frustrating, as none of them seem to syncronize their clocks. I won't try to one-up you with my team, but know that I think baseball is cheezing off just about everything this year. Except San Diego fans. Who even expected that? LoL


----------



## KittyKitten

Why does my younger brother's graduation have to be on a Thursday morning at 9:00am??????????????????????????????????????? Why couldn't they hold the ceremony during the evening when most people don't have to work or go to school or during the weekend? Why?


----------



## Lamia

happyface83 said:


> Why does my younger brother's graduation have to be on a Thursday morning at 9:00am??????????????????????????????????????? Why couldn't they hold the ceremony during the evening when most people don't have to work or go to school or during the weekend? Why?



I agree that's the dumbest thing I've ever heard! Who holds a graduation at 9am?

I am annoyed that my middle fnger still hurts and I keep forgetting and typing with it.


----------



## Micara

Lamia said:


> I agree that's the dumbest thing I've ever heard! Who holds a graduation at 9am?
> 
> *I am annoyed that my middle fnger still hurts and I keep forgetting and typing with it.*



I suppose that's better than waving it around at people and yelling "Look!"


----------



## Micara

My daughter just chewed me out for posting a harmless question on her Facebook wall. I'm Not Allowed.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> My daughter just chewed me out for posting a harmless question on her Facebook wall. I'm Not Allowed.



Don't you realize she doesn't have a mother! She's being raised by wolves, after all!


----------



## HottiMegan

Our new management has had 6 months to replace the air conditioners. They wait until the start of the summer heat to replace them. Today i'm boiling without my AC! They started pounding and using power tools on our room at 7:30 (not my summer time wake up hour) and its after 2 and it's still not cooling me off yet! I came home and the apartment sorta smelled chemically too. I don't know if it's their fault or what. (they're supposed to be duct cleaning too) OH and we got less than 12 hours notice of this work. I would have extended my trip away from home by one day if i knew i'd be so hot!
/rant


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Lamia said:


> I agree that's the dumbest thing I've ever heard! Who holds a graduation at 9am?



A lot of counties do where I live. My county had 4100 graduating high school seniors in 11 different high schools. So they rent out a local college's stadium for three days. It's just random luck as to which school gets which time slot during those three days. They can't all graduate at the same time. Plus, graduations take hours (at least ours did with all the seniors we had). If they started it after work hours it would have been like 9 at night before it was over - that's late for the parents who may have smaller kids who need to be at home in bed.


----------



## KittyKitten

I had a doctor's appointment at 9:20 today and didn't see the doc until 10:00! I think the medical profession is the only occupation where you can be late without penalty!


----------



## Micara

My daughter, who is 12, just called me. She is on summer vacation and home alone, supposedly cleaning the house (she's being paid to.)

Meg: It's really hot in here.

Me: Turn the air on, then. 

Meg: I did. I turned it down to 52.

Me: (having heart attack) WHAAAAT? NO, YOU DON'T EVER TURN IT BELOW 70!!!! 

Meg: But I'm hot. 

:doh:


----------



## toni

My boss who sits right behind me has been slurping his coffee all day. Omg I want to stab him!! It is so annoying...totally grinds my nervous.


----------



## CAMellie

My uncle David passed away Monday morning after a short, but fierce, battle with cancer...and you know what? My family...each and every one of them...is trying to make it all about themselves!!! I'm there for my aunt Marion and my 2 cousins. They're the ones that need support right now!


----------



## Lovelyone

happyface83 said:


> I had a doctor's appointment at 9:20 today and didn't see the doc until 10:00! I think the medical profession is the only occupation where you can be late without penalty!



I sent my doctor a bill when that happened to me. I told him that MY time was just as valuable as his was, and I expected him to pay it.
He didn't charge me for my next visit. Its not the same, but I got my point across and was never left waiting again.


----------



## HottiMegan

I miss my husband. I am so lame i can't be away from him for a day without pining for him.


----------



## Lamia

CAMellie said:


> My uncle David passed away Monday morning after a short, but fierce, battle with cancer...and you know what? My family...each and every one of them...is trying to make it all about themselves!!! I'm there for my aunt Marion and my 2 cousins. They're the ones that need support right now!



I am sorry to hear that. I am sure they appreciate your support. 

*hugs*


----------



## lalatx

A lot of my friends are getting married and having kids. While I am happy for them and love their kids to pieces they constantly ask me when I will do the same.

None of them seem to understand that I do not want to be in a committed relationship or have children right now or in the near future. I am only 24 so I do not understand the rush. I would like to enjoy the little youth I have left. I do not want a relationship that is not right just for the sake of having one and I am not ready to have kids. I am getting tired of explaining that I do not what their lives.


----------



## toni

HottiMegan said:


> I miss my husband. I am so lame i can't be away from him for a day without pining for him.



that is not lame! It is totally sweet. You are blessed!:happy:


----------



## snuggletiger

Micara said:


> My daughter, who is 12, just called me. She is on summer vacation and home alone, supposedly cleaning the house (she's being paid to.)
> 
> Meg: It's really hot in here.
> 
> Me: Turn the air on, then.
> 
> Meg: I did. I turned it down to 52.
> 
> Me: (having heart attack) WHAAAAT? NO, YOU DON'T EVER TURN IT BELOW 70!!!!
> 
> Meg: But I'm hot.
> 
> :doh:



OMG use that kids earnings for the electric bill. That'll teach her how to adapt.


----------



## cherylharrell

She's right. It's sweet and you are blessed. But I was like you about my darling Mike. My darling Mike passed in March 2009 from a heart attack and I still miss him every day. So it's good you feel that way about your hubby. Enjoy every moment with him...


----------



## Dromond

To all of you who have had tragedies, injuries, or are just plain ill, I send each of you a big bear hug. Yep, even the guys.

As long as my laptop computer holds out, that is. It's running very hot. This is most annoying.


----------



## Dromond

Micara said:


> My daughter, who is 12, just called me. She is on summer vacation and home alone, supposedly cleaning the house (she's being paid to.)
> 
> Meg: It's really hot in here.
> 
> Me: Turn the air on, then.
> 
> Meg: I did. I turned it down to 52.
> 
> Me: (having heart attack) WHAAAAT? NO, YOU DON'T EVER TURN IT BELOW 70!!!!
> 
> Meg: But I'm hot.
> 
> :doh:



Your avatar is so appropriate for this post.


----------



## KittyKitten

Lovelyone said:


> I sent my doctor a bill when that happened to me. I told him that MY time was just as valuable as his was, and I expected him to pay it.
> He didn't charge me for my next visit. Its not the same, but I got my point across and was never left waiting again.



That's an excellent idea!


----------



## KittyKitten

Just bumping the thread to increase my post count to 1000. lol


----------



## CastingPearls

My brother-in-law has invited himself over for an extended weekend. He tends to demand everyone take his advice when he has zero life experience of his own and tries to pull rank with my husband and undermine our relationship at every turn. Oh joy.


----------



## Saoirse

Im annoyed that amazing guy really likes me, but doesn't want a relationship right now. I accept that, and I want to still hang out with him cause he's s Im also annoyed that the guy I was head over heels for, (for YEARS, and I just finally stopped thinking about him 24/7) decides to screw with my head and heart in the biggest way possible.

I just hate men at the moment. :


----------



## Haunted

CastingPearls said:


> My brother-in-law has invited himself over for an extended weekend. He tends to demand everyone take his advice when he has zero life experience of his own and tries to pull rank with my husband and undermine our relationship at every turn. Oh joy.



Sounds like my brother th only reason I tolerate him to any degree is for the rest of the family and the kids (they all understand why I barely tolerate him) god forbid anyone has an opinion that differs from his


----------



## CastingPearls

Haunted said:


> Sounds like my brother th only reason I tolerate him to any degree is for the rest of the family and the kids (they all understand why I barely tolerate him) god forbid anyone has an opinion that differs from his


OH and I forgot to mention that he didn't 'approve' of our marriage because I'm fat. But he's pushing 50 and has NEVER had a serious relationship with anyone, fat or thin.


----------



## Haunted

CastingPearls said:


> OH and I forgot to mention that he didn't 'approve' of our marriage because I'm fat. But he's pushing 50 and has NEVER had a serious relationship with anyone, fat or thin.



Omg my brother doesn't approve of my relationship either (not that it I care what he thinks I just hate how he judges me before even trying to understand who or where I am)


----------



## Rowan

CastingPearls said:


> My brother-in-law has invited himself over for an extended weekend. He tends to demand everyone take his advice when he has zero life experience of his own and tries to pull rank with my husband and undermine our relationship at every turn. Oh joy.



I vote smother him with a pillow...but im at that point with everyone and everything at this moment. (


----------



## CastingPearls

Haunted said:


> Omg my brother doesn't approve of my relationship either (not that it I care what he thinks I just hate how he judges me before even trying to understand who or where I am)


I don't care about his approval but it makes for stressful visits. He also doesn't wear deodorant. Can you tell how pissed off I am?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

We grabbed the wrong bottle of sunscreen [I and my younger brother] when we went to the waterpark today. So I was the nice big sister and oiled him up instead of me.






_
That, is on my face, cleavage, back, thighs, legs [front and back], shoulders, it's EVERYWHERE. _




'Nuff. Freakin. Said.


----------



## StaySafeTonight

The dating world! Living in Maine is not conducive with being a FA- I need a big soft hug from a nice bigger woman like you wouldn't believe!


----------



## Rowan

StaySafeTonight said:


> The dating world! Living in Maine is not conducive with being a FA- I need a big soft hug from a nice bigger woman like you wouldn't believe!



darlin...you have much better luck living up there as an FA than I have living in the south as a fatty!!!


----------



## mimosa

StaySafeTonight said:


> The dating world! Living in Maine is not conducive with being a FA- I need a big soft hug from a nice bigger woman like you wouldn't believe!



......And I need a hug from an FA like you wouldn't believe!


----------



## Micara

Your Plump Princess said:


> We grabbed the wrong bottle of sunscreen [I and my younger brother] when we went to the waterpark today. So I was the nice big sister and oiled him up instead of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> That, is on my face, cleavage, back, thighs, legs [front and back], shoulders, it's EVERYWHERE. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Nuff. Freakin. Said.



You have my sympathies! I have a similar complexion as you, and I decided to not wear sunscreen last March when I laid out at our beach house in Alabama. I got the worst burn of my life! I couldn't wear a bra, I couldn't sleep, I couldn't do anything! And the twingy itch stage was the worst! I would sit up at night and just cry. Nearly ruined my vacation. Six months later and you could STILL see the outline of my bathing suit. NEVER again!!!

Try lots of aloe and vinegar and Solarcane. I got some Aloe Vera gel that helped a little. And a few potent cocktails. You poor thing!!!!  I feel for ya.


----------



## Poncedeleon

My younger sister finally got her license today and asked if she could borrow my car to go pick up her friends and celebrate. I said sure and about two hours later she called to tell me that she had rammed it into a parked car. :doh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Micara said:


> You have my sympathies! I have a similar complexion as you, and I decided to not wear sunscreen last March when I laid out at our beach house in Alabama. I got the worst burn of my life! I couldn't wear a bra, I couldn't sleep, I couldn't do anything! And the twingy itch stage was the worst! I would sit up at night and just cry. Nearly ruined my vacation. Six months later and you could STILL see the outline of my bathing suit. NEVER again!!!
> 
> Try lots of aloe and vinegar and Solarcane. I got some Aloe Vera gel that helped a little. And a few potent cocktails. You poor thing!!!!  I feel for ya.


Thanks D:

I Managed to sleep from like, 10 till 4am. But ugh! Everytime I even sit on my computer chair it's like "Ohgod!" 

I tried Aloe Vera gel, it hasn't touched it yet, I don't think.
I still feel like bacon frying in a pan.


I usually get a tad burnt.
But nothing like this!
>.< Ugh.


----------



## rellis10

Adrian Chiles is going to be presenting the England vs USA match tonight.....i hate that guy so much, he annoys the living hell out of me!


----------



## Linda

I am annoyed that when all is said in done I am always left feeling like I am not good enough.

Well, screw that. I am so done feeling that way.

(stomps off leaving a trail of dust behind her)


----------



## CastingPearls

Micara said:


> You have my sympathies! I have a similar complexion as you, and I decided to not wear sunscreen last March when I laid out at our beach house in Alabama. I got the worst burn of my life! I couldn't wear a bra, I couldn't sleep, I couldn't do anything! And the twingy itch stage was the worst! I would sit up at night and just cry. Nearly ruined my vacation. Six months later and you could STILL see the outline of my bathing suit. NEVER again!!!
> 
> Try lots of aloe and vinegar and Solarcane. I got some Aloe Vera gel that helped a little. And a few potent cocktails. You poor thing!!!!  I feel for ya.


aspirin or advil helps too with the swollen puffiness.....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CastingPearls said:


> OH and I forgot to mention that he didn't 'approve' of our marriage because I'm fat. But he's pushing 50 and has NEVER had a serious relationship with anyone, fat or thin.



Lol, this reminds me of my ex-husbands friends. If we had a fight and his never-been-married friends found out, they would tell him all kinds of ways to "handle me". I pointed out to him that 
1. his friends that actually had wives or had been married stfu and stayed out of it.
2. His friend that finally got married never had any more advice for him.


That was food for thought for him.......


----------



## CastingPearls

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, this reminds me of my ex-husbands friends. If we had a fight and his never-been-married friends found out, they would tell him all kinds of ways to "handle me". I pointed out to him that
> 1. his friends that actually had wives or had been married stfu and stayed out of it.
> 2. His friend that finally got married never had any more advice for him.
> 
> 
> That was food for thought for him.......


Oh there IS one married friend who told Spouse when we got married that he better train me early...would not do 'that shit' for ANY 'broad'...and I needed to be sometimes spanked on the nose with a rolled up newspaper.

I told Spouse if he took advice from this genius (who doesn't say boo to his own wife) or his brother he could also look to them instead for oral sex in the future


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CastingPearls said:


> Oh there IS one married friend who told Spouse when we got married that he better train me early...would not do 'that shit' for ANY 'broad'...and I needed to be sometimes spanked on the nose with a rolled up newspaper.
> 
> I told Spouse if he took advice from this genius (who doesn't say boo to his own wife) or his brother* he could also look to them instead for oral sex in the future*



.. I would've paid to see his reaction.

That is absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Lamia

Poncedeleon said:


> My younger sister finally got her license today and asked if she could borrow my car to go pick up her friends and celebrate. I said sure and about two hours later she called to tell me that she had rammed it into a parked car. :doh:



Yikes! :doh: stupid sisters 

I am annoyed at how much I allow things to annoy me. For instance sometimes the way I position my badge on my shirt it will somehow end up squished between my leg and my stomach and I will sit there for like an hour with it poking me and just ignore until I realize ...."hey moron you don't have to tolerate it move it". I do this kind of thing all the time. Something simple will be hurting me or annoying me and I will tolerate it without thinking. I have no idea why. :doh:

oh another example I was trying to sleep today before work and there was a plastic bag on the end of my bed. The oscillating fan kept blowing it every once and a while and rustle it. The rustle would sort of disturb me as I was trying to fall to sleep...I bet I laid there 15 minutes being annoyed until I realized....duh just move the bag. I must have a screw loose.


----------



## LivingCanvas

Poncedeleon said:


> My younger sister finally got her license today and asked if she could borrow my car to go pick up her friends and celebrate. I said sure and about two hours later she called to tell me that she had rammed it into a parked car. :doh:



oh, no! How bad?


----------



## Mathias

Those horns at the world cup that sound like a swarm of bees are slowly killing a goat. They make the game impossible to concentrate on sometimes.


----------



## littlefairywren

Mathias said:


> Those horns at the world cup that sound like a swarm of bees are slowly killing a goat. They make the game impossible to concentrate on sometimes.



LOL, that poor goat! Ear plugs


----------



## Proner

My former coach who just went to see my father totry again to put me even more down than he already did... I'm so tired of his dumb (I have lots more French "nice" words but I will not say them here ) attitude


----------



## Your Plump Princess

People on facebook will comment something, and then delete their comment. >;(


----------



## KittyKitten

I hate I hate I hate construction! You keep saying you are low on funds yet you have all this unnecessary road construction and shit which is such an inconvenience!


----------



## HottiMegan

I have a 2 inch by 2 inch blister on the bottom of my foot that burst and ripped open. So now i have a pretty gnarly wound on the bottom of my foot. It hurts to walk and my muscles are sore from limping. It is WAY better than it was on Friday when i got the blister issue but i'm tired of not being able to walk comfortably.


----------



## CastingPearls

Pizza for dinner last night. Molten cheese slipped from the crust to my lower lip and chin. Pain and blisters.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> My former coach who just went to see my father totry again to put me even more down than he already did... I'm so tired of his dumb (I have lots more French "nice" words but I will not say them here ) attitude



Wow..........just wow. That's crazy...... Sounds like he's going a bit off the deep end after finding out your playing for someone else.



Your Plump Princess said:


> People on facebook will comment something, and then delete their comment. >;(



They might have been hacked. That's happened to me (on a wall post), and I found out later that they were hacked.



HottiMegan said:


> I have a 2 inch by 2 inch blister on the bottom of my foot that burst and ripped open. So now i have a pretty gnarly wound on the bottom of my foot. It hurts to walk and my muscles are sore from limping. It is WAY better than it was on Friday when i got the blister issue but i'm tired of not being able to walk comfortably.





CastingPearls said:


> Pizza for dinner last night. Molten cheese slipped from the crust to my lower lip and chin. Pain and blisters.



I'm cringing for both of you! 



Now, the thing that's annoying me at the moment:



People that dump on a happy couple. By doing that, how's that going to help you? Hmmmmm??

There's not enough love in this world, so everyone should be glad two people have found love.


----------



## CastingPearls

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Wow..........just wow. That's crazy...... Sounds like he's going a bit off the deep end after finding out your playing for someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> They might have been hacked. That's happened to me (on a wall post), and I found out later that they were hacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm cringing for both of you!
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the thing that's annoying me at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> People that dump on a happy couple. By doing that, how's that going to help you? Hmmmmm??
> 
> There's not enough love in this world, so everyone should be glad two people have found love.


It doesn't help them but for a millisecond it does distract them from their own miserable existence.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CastingPearls said:


> It doesn't help them but for a millisecond it does distract them from their own miserable existence.



Yup, exactly.


----------



## Mathias

The fact that my current annoyance is Dims related.


----------



## Micara

Mathias said:


> The fact that my current annoyance is Dims related.



You too?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Mathias said:


> The fact that my current annoyance is Dims related.





Micara said:


> You too?



Possibly a What's annoying you on Dims thread? Maybe not, since it would explode. lol


----------



## Mathias

Micara said:


> You too?



Sucks doesn't it?


----------



## Micara

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Possibly a What's annoying you on Dims thread? Maybe not, since it would explode. lol



Maybe we should start a club! Oh, wait...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> Maybe we should start a club! Oh, wait...



<snicker>

---


----------



## Mathias

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Possibly a What's annoying you on Dims thread? Maybe not, since it would explode. lol



Are you TRYING to get me banned? lol


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Mathias said:


> Are you TRYING to get me banned? lol



LOL I doubt they'd ban for just saying that, then saying it probably wouldn't be a good thing.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

....Frustrations.
:/


----------



## KnottyOne

To hyped up to sleep, to tired to stay awake... yay hazes :/


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> ....Frustrations.
> :/



This. ^^^


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

That I feel like the men that I play with online for a particular game, many of whom I consider friends though some are many years older than I, are acting far more childish than I did even 15 years ago. I won't get to play that game for very long, as in 2 weeks I will no longer have internet for an indefinite amount of time... so I feel like I shouldn't be wasting my time playing a game that I can hardly enjoy anymore just because of the drama. It's a video game, fer cryin' out loud...

I am also annoyed at the fact that, as the days count down towards my relocation(s), I find that I have hardly gotten anything on my List-to-do done. Part of the blame falls to work, part to travelling to and from "home".... and part to my own lazy ass. But some nights, I really have no motivation after work! I also can't help it if I don't like change! :doh: How does one overcome the desire to procrastinate when your life is about to completely flip itself over, around, inside-out, and through a glass ceiling?

... I'm hoping it stops itself short of the glass ceiling, at least...


----------



## Christov

I have to watch six films today as last minute refresher revision for my final college exam (ever!) tomorrow, but I just can't find the motivation to even go anywhere near them. 

I've got to plough through;

Blaxsploitation unit: Sweet Sweetback's Baaadassss Song (1971, dir. Van Peebles)

Mexican cinema/world cinema unit: The Devil's Backbone (2001, dir. del Toro), Amores Perros (2000, dir. Alejandro Gonzalez Inarritu)

Documentary unit: Roger and Me (1989, dir. Moore), Capitalism: A Love Story (2009, dir. Moore), The Thin Blue Line (1988, dir. Morris)

And yes, I *do* need to remember those little contextual facts like director, year, and critical reaction to them.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Christov said:


> I have to watch six films today as last minute refresher revision for my final college exam (ever!) tomorrow, but I just can't find the motivation to even go anywhere near them.
> 
> I've got to plough through;
> 
> Blaxsploitation unit: Sweet Sweetback's Baaadassss Song (1971, dir. Van Peebles)
> 
> Mexican cinema/world cinema unit: The Devil's Backbone (2001, dir. del Toro), Amores Perros (2000, dir. Alejandro Gonzalez Inarritu)
> 
> Documentary unit: Roger and Me (1989, dir. Moore), Capitalism: A Love Story (2009, dir. Moore), The Thin Blue Line (1988, dir. Morris)
> 
> And yes, I *do* need to remember those little contextual facts like director, year, and critical reaction to them.


Oh Wow! Good Luck with that, Christov!


----------



## KnottyOne

The Apple server is down cause so many people are on it... I just wanna pre order my new iphone!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

This insane fever.  103 in the middle of the night last night, 101 this morning. I am totally out of it. Yet I'm trying to work still. :doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

BigBeautifulMe said:


> This insane fever.  103 in the middle of the night last night, 101 this morning. I am totally out of it. Yet I'm trying to work still. :doh:



You are crazy, girl! You should be in bed with a cup of hot cocoa, and taking extra special care of yourself!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Fever is almost gone, thank goodness.  Finally started breaking. Down to 98.9 now, and I don't feel "out of it" anymore. Unfortunately there are only two of us in the office and my boss was out this morning, so I had to cover. But fortunately it was my work from home day, so it hasn't been THAT bad. At least I get to recoup on the couch. lol


----------



## Proner

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Wow..........just wow. That's crazy...... Sounds like he's going a bit off the deep end after finding out your playing for someone else.



Yeah this attitude was so weird, I could understand he doesn't like me anymore but there's a point you have to stop and he doesn't seems to want to stop *sigh*


----------



## Micara

My co-worker, sitting in the cube next to me, endlessly popping her gum. 

I will pay a hefty sum to whomever forcibly removes it from her mouth!


----------



## Lamia

Micara said:


> My co-worker, sitting in the cube next to me, endlessly popping her gum.
> 
> I will pay a hefty sum to whomever forcibly removes it from her mouth!



*carefully packing instruments into her little back bag. It says ACME gum extraction kit on the side*

How much dough we talking about? Oh by the way I am about an hour and half from Springfield not sure where in central Illinois you are, if I speed I can probably be there in an hour.


----------



## Micara

Lamia said:


> *carefully packing instruments into her little back bag. It says ACME gum extraction kit on the side*
> 
> How much dough we talking about?



I will give you everything that is in my wallet. Which approximately amounts to a $20 bill, some random change, and a few restaurant punch cards, which may or may not be expired. :blush:

I am actually in Springfield, so that would work! Haha!


----------



## Lamia

Micara said:


> I will give you everything that is in my wallet. Which approximately amounts to a $20 bill, some random change, and a few restaurant punch cards, which may or may not be expired. :blush:
> 
> I am actually in Springfield, so that would work! Haha!



lol awesome!! I love punch cards!!


----------



## Micara

Lamia said:


> lol awesome!! I love punch cards!!



Are you south or west of Springfield? There's some crazy weather down by St. Louis right now. Mother Nature is a mean old thing.


----------



## Lamia

Micara said:


> Are you south or west of Springfield? There's some crazy weather down by St. Louis right now. Mother Nature is a mean old thing.



pretty much due west a lil south I live in Pleasant Hill in Pike County. It's storming here. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pike_County,_Illinois


----------



## Micara

Lamia said:


> pretty much due west a lil south I live in Pleasant Hill in Pike County. It's storming here. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pike_County,_Illinois



Small world! My daughter was just camping in Pittsfield a couple of weeks ago; nearly all of my family lives in Jacksonville, Meredosia, and Bluffs; and I've been to the winery in Barry! Too funny! I wondered if you were down by Alton area- I go to the boat there all the time.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm Annoyed at the fact that my friend won't stop boasting about her boyfriend.
"Oh, He carried me around on his dick once, you should try it!"

"AND YOU SHOULD TRY S.TFU ONCE IN A WHILE! " >;O

..I am a bitter person. I will HONESTLY be the first to admit.


----------



## Saoirse

Your Plump Princess said:


> "Oh, He carried me around on his dick once, you should try it!"
> 
> \



hahahahaha

I need to try this.


----------



## rellis10

Your Plump Princess said:


> "Oh, He carried me around on his dick once, you should try it!"



That sounds.......painful :blush:


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm Annoyed at the fact that my friend won't stop boasting about her boyfriend.
> "Oh, He carried me around on his dick once, you should try it!"
> 
> "AND YOU SHOULD TRY S.TFU ONCE IN A WHILE! " >;O
> 
> ..I am a bitter person. I will HONESTLY be the first to admit.



I'd ask her, "By that, do you mean I should try it with HIS dick? You're cool with that?"


----------



## toni

Annoyed with all the horrible selfish decision making that surrounds me.


----------



## Dromond

Life is annoying me!

Go away, life. You bother me. Shoo.


----------



## rellis10

The heat.....in the afternoon the office was a Sauna. I was glad to get out to go to the Post Office but when i got there is was boiling too. Then i went back to the office which was even warmer! By the end of the day i was just one big tomato coloured mess 

This reminds me why i prefer autumn and winter.


----------



## AuntHen

people that try to pass off arrogance as self confidence... ugh.. get over yourself already:doh:


----------



## toni

Lame ass day on all fronts


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I can't drop the stupid zora eggs into the damn aquariam! UGH.


----------



## CastingPearls

Ugh. I think I have bronchitis.


----------



## snuggletiger

New friend is out of town, really wanted to do something neat for my birthday


----------



## Linda

My coworkers who refuse to swallow their pride in the face of tragedy.


----------



## Mathias

fat9276 said:


> people that try to pass off arrogance as self confidence... ugh.. get over yourself already:doh:



Couldn't agree more. I know so many people like that.


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> people that try to pass off arrogance as self confidence... ugh.. get over yourself already:doh:



Hell yes! They need a smack to the upside of the head....IMO!


----------



## spiritangel

this cold that seems to have appeared overnight blurgh and I have to go to town today as I have to post some overdue stuff that is probably gonna arrive late regaurdless of express post meh


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CastingPearls said:


> Ugh. I think I have bronchitis.


 You Poor Thing! I usually get it every year. [This year I was spared, for some odd reason. I almost got it but sucked down like 5 different kinds of cold and cough syrup as soon as I got the sniffles. Heh.. >.< ]


If it is bronchitis, May I suggest warm tea? 
D: Wishing you a speedy recovery from whatever ailment you've been cursed with!


----------



## CastingPearls

Your Plump Princess said:


> You Poor Thing! I usually get it every year. [This year I was spared, for some odd reason. I almost got it but sucked down like 5 different kinds of cold and cough syrup as soon as I got the sniffles. Heh.. >.< ]
> 
> 
> If it is bronchitis, May I suggest warm tea?
> D: Wishing you a speedy recovery from whatever ailment you've been cursed with!


As soon as I can get an appointment with the doctor I'm going. Thanks for the suggestion. I take a med that make me vulnerable to respiratory ailments so I have to go to rule out pneumonia which I had in the past three years. I used to have chronic bronchitis, tonsilitis and laryngitis when I smoked which is one good reason I quit 16 years ago.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Eep! Good Luck, sweetpea. Fingers crossed it's not pnumonia, or walking pnumonia, or anything even close to that severity. 


...Oh, Thread-Relevant, I'm annoyed my quest to research something is turning up NADA. Ugh. :Facepalms:


----------



## Rowan

My student loan check generated on the 7th and i've been waiting for it and check the mail every day. When I still didnt have it by Monday, I started freaking out thinking it was lost in the mail or my criminal brother stole it and cashed it. So i called the school and they said they can do a stop check and it will take an additional week. SO I told them I'd give it til Friday. Thank god I said that because I stopped by my dad's house to see if he had a cord for an old cell phone I had (My IPhone has gone kaput) and a bit later my youngest brother came over. Low and behold, he checked the mail and HE HAD MY STUDENT LOAN CHECK!!! He checked my dad's mail (the mailman is a retard and put it in my dad's box and not mine...we live in the same complex) and had been holding onto the check for a couple days. I could have choked the kid til he was dead but omg was I ever relieved!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Bronchitis, an upper respiratory something-something and an asthma flare up but if I don't see an improvement in 48 hours it's going to be changed to pneumonia because she 'heard something' in my right lung. 
Here's hoping the antibiotics kick in. Crap.


----------



## Mathias

CastingPearls said:


> Bronchitis, an upper respiratory something-something and an asthma flare up but if I don't see an improvement in 48 hours it's going to be changed to pneumonia because she 'heard something' in my right lung.
> Here's hoping the antibiotics kick in. Crap.



(((((Hugs))))) I hope you feel better.


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> Bronchitis, an upper respiratory something-something and an asthma flare up but if I don't see an improvement in 48 hours it's going to be changed to pneumonia because she 'heard something' in my right lung.
> Here's hoping the antibiotics kick in. Crap.



Feel better soon, Elaine! Shall I bring you a cup of hot Chocolate?


----------



## CastingPearls

littlefairywren said:


> Feel better soon, Elaine! Shall I bring you a cup of hot Chocolate?


Yes, please. <spike it with something, mebbe???>


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> Yes, please. <spike it with something, mebbe???>



Oooh, now we're talking! I will have it ready for you in a jiffy :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CastingPearls said:


> Bronchitis, an upper respiratory something-something and an asthma flare up but if I don't see an improvement in 48 hours it's going to be changed to pneumonia because she 'heard something' in my right lung.
> Here's hoping the antibiotics kick in. Crap.



Oh my.  I hope the antibiotics kick in fast, and you don't end of with pneumonia. Very gentle ((hugs)).



littlefairywren said:


> Oooh, now we're talking! I will have it ready for you in a jiffy :happy:



The delivery time might be a bit long though.


----------



## Mathias

It's Dims related again... <grits teeth>


----------



## spiritangel

Mathias said:


> It's Dims related again... <grits teeth>



am thinking if we all stop paying attention to the annoying stuff that then it may change after all you wouldnt give a child throwing a tanty a lollypop cause that is rewarding bad behaviour thinking posting in the threads that annoy you is like rewarding the naughty child (that is if we are even on the same page here and your annoyance is same as mine lol)


----------



## Micara

spiritangel said:


> am thinking if we all stop paying attention to the annoying stuff that then it may change after all you wouldnt give a child throwing a tanty a lollypop cause that is rewarding bad behaviour thinking posting in the threads that annoy you is like rewarding the naughty child (that is if we are even on the same page here and your annoyance is same as mine lol)



I've got so many people from this board on ignore, half the threads I click on are blank!!! LOL


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> am thinking if we all stop paying attention to the annoying stuff that then it may change after all you wouldnt give a child throwing a tanty a lollypop cause that is rewarding bad behaviour thinking posting in the threads that annoy you is like rewarding the naughty child (that is if we are even on the same page here and your annoyance is same as mine lol)



Kimmie agrees with you....LOL


----------



## CastingPearls

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Oh my.  I hope the antibiotics kick in fast, and you don't end of with pneumonia. Very gentle ((hugs)).
> 
> 
> 
> The delivery time might be a bit long though.


But since it's already tomorrow in Australia, I might actually get it yesterday


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Because I was playing with Diving Toys today in the chlorine-ridden hotel pool, my eye still burn, and all I smell is chlorine.

Uck!


----------



## spiritangel

Micara said:


> I've got so many people from this board on ignore, half the threads I click on are blank!!! LOL



darn it I am out of rep atm but you did make me crack up with laughter lol


----------



## Lovelyone

I've got a sister who is a fat bigot. She is about 5'2 and probably weighs no more than 140 lbs. She treats me horribly, acts as if I might be contagious (perhaps if I touch her she will put on 100 lbs. overnight), will not look me in the face--even inside the house where no one can see her, ignores me in public (cos God forbid she have to be seen walking with a morbidly obese person...or run into one of her haughty uptight snobbish friends and have to explain that the 500 lb. woman standing next to her is blood relation).
She uninvited me to her daughter's wedding several years ago cos she didn't want fat people in the pretty wedding pics--and NOW does not understand how I could be offended or still harbor ill-feelings about it. The same sister RARELY calls or checks on my mom (who is ill) and wonders why no one wants to call her when something important happens. She feels entitled to know EVERYONE'S business but rarely shares anything about her own. I just don't want to deal with her anymore.


----------



## spiritangel

Lovelyone said:


> I've got a sister who is a fat bigot. She is about 5'2 and probably weighs no more than 140 lbs. She treats me horribly, acts as if I might be contagious (perhaps if I touch her she will put on 100 lbs. overnight), will not look me in the face--even inside the house where no one can see her, ignores me in public (cos God forbid she have to be seen walking with a morbidly obese person...or run into one of her haughty uptight snobbish friends and have to explain that the 500 lb. woman standing next to her is blood relation).
> She uninvited me to her daughter's wedding several years ago cos she didn't want fat people in the pretty wedding pics--and NOW does not understand how I could be offended or still harbor ill-feelings about it. The same sister RARELY calls or checks on my mom (who is ill) and wonders why no one wants to call her when something important happens. She feels entitled to know EVERYONE'S business but rarely shares anything about her own. I just don't want to deal with her anymore.



hugs that totally sux, I hate toxic people like that worse when they are relatives because you cant get rid of them for good just limit contact


----------



## Lamia

People who tell a story which makes them look good, but pretend they hate whatever it is so it looks like they're not bragging. 

"I was at the gas station today and this guy kept coming on to me and telling me how beautiful and sexy I am It was Sooooooo annoying." 

This is my coworker's MO. 

blah blah blah my husband is always wanting to hug me or do things for me and it's sooooo annoying...blah blah blah my parents just bought me an ipod GOD they're always buying me stuff blah blah blah.


----------



## toni

Lovelyone said:


> I've got a sister who is a fat bigot. She is about 5'2 and probably weighs no more than 140 lbs. She treats me horribly, acts as if I might be contagious (perhaps if I touch her she will put on 100 lbs. overnight), will not look me in the face--even inside the house where no one can see her, ignores me in public (cos God forbid she have to be seen walking with a morbidly obese person...or run into one of her haughty uptight snobbish friends and have to explain that the 500 lb. woman standing next to her is blood relation).
> She uninvited me to her daughter's wedding several years ago cos she didn't want fat people in the pretty wedding pics--and NOW does not understand how I could be offended or still harbor ill-feelings about it. The same sister RARELY calls or checks on my mom (who is ill) and wonders why no one wants to call her when something important happens. She feels entitled to know EVERYONE'S business but rarely shares anything about her own. I just don't want to deal with her anymore.



Then don't! I would totally write her off. There is no reason you should keep toxic people in your life. No matter who they are. She isn't acting like a sister, she shouldn't be treated like one. 

I went through a rough time last year. There were a couple of family memebers that said very hurtful things to me. Guess what? I am done with them. I refuse to go to any function they attend. They are not allowed at any of my parties. I don't hate them or wish them harm. They just don't exist in my world. It is a great feeling. If I were you, I would do the same thing to her. She is a jack ass.


----------



## snuggletiger

35th birthday and I have got no plans except drinking an expensive Mai Tai at Trader Vic's by myself and going to the circus.


----------



## Blackjack

That fuckin' ref in the USA-SVN game. I can't rage enough about that shit.


----------



## CrankySpice

Lovelyone said:


> I've got a sister who is a fat bigot. She is about 5'2 and probably weighs no more than 140 lbs. She treats me horribly, acts as if I might be contagious (perhaps if I touch her she will put on 100 lbs. overnight), will not look me in the face--even inside the house where no one can see her, ignores me in public (cos God forbid she have to be seen walking with a morbidly obese person...or run into one of her haughty uptight snobbish friends and have to explain that the 500 lb. woman standing next to her is blood relation).
> She uninvited me to her daughter's wedding several years ago cos she didn't want fat people in the pretty wedding pics--and NOW does not understand how I could be offended or still harbor ill-feelings about it. The same sister RARELY calls or checks on my mom (who is ill) and wonders why no one wants to call her when something important happens. She feels entitled to know EVERYONE'S business but rarely shares anything about her own. I just don't want to deal with her anymore.



I think I'd follow her to the mall, wait until a group of extraordinarily well dressed women were walking by, then give her a gigantic all-embracing hug (try and work up a sweat first) and yell at the top of your lungs, "I'M SO GLAD WE ARE SISTERS!"

And THEN never speak to her again.

Oh, and my complaint is: My eye doctor, when explaining an eye condition I had, said "it's not uncommon for women who are...of a certain age." ::shakes fist::


----------



## KnottyOne

Blackjack said:


> That fuckin' ref in the USA-SVN game. I can't rage enough about that shit.



Agreed! The most fucking bullshit call I have ever seen in sports


----------



## Blackjack

KnottyOne said:


> Agreed! The most fucking bullshit call I have ever seen in sports



Jim Joyce ruining the perfect game might be worse, but it's a close call.


----------



## CastingPearls

Lovelyone said:


> I've got a sister who is a fat bigot. She is about 5'2 and probably weighs no more than 140 lbs. She treats me horribly, acts as if I might be contagious (perhaps if I touch her she will put on 100 lbs. overnight), will not look me in the face--even inside the house where no one can see her, ignores me in public (cos God forbid she have to be seen walking with a morbidly obese person...or run into one of her haughty uptight snobbish friends and have to explain that the 500 lb. woman standing next to her is blood relation).
> She uninvited me to her daughter's wedding several years ago cos she didn't want fat people in the pretty wedding pics--and NOW does not understand how I could be offended or still harbor ill-feelings about it. The same sister RARELY calls or checks on my mom (who is ill) and wonders why no one wants to call her when something important happens. She feels entitled to know EVERYONE'S business but rarely shares anything about her own. I just don't want to deal with her anymore.


Unless it's completely unavoidable I too would write her out of my life. Toxic people contaminate everyone. There are a few individuals in my family who are highly critical but I can't avoid. I don't go out of my way to spend time with them and when they ask me I tell them the truth--- Life is too short to waste it on negative people. They suck the joy right out of you. I prefer joy. So something's gotta give. Sorry.


----------



## AuntHen

Pulled a neck/shoulder muscle and it hurts when I try to turn my head to the left


----------



## Lamia

fat9276 said:


> Pulled a neck/shoulder muscle and it hurts when I try to turn my head to the left



aww that's the worst. I hope you get well soon!

I'm at work and of course I am in a huge call center by myself and something either outside or in here is making a very distant chime noise. It's like a church bell. It's driving me nuts!! I can't figure out what is making it.


----------



## Blackjack

I let the dog out this morning because he was crying.

I didn't see the skunk out there.

You do the math.


----------



## Lamia

I foundthe noise! My supervisor left her cell phone in her office and it's chiming to let her know she has a message. It's chiming...over and over...:doh:


----------



## Blackjack

Lamia said:


> I find the noise! My supervisor left her cell phone in her office and it's chiming to let her know she has a message. It's chiming...over and over...:doh:



The Tell-Tale Phone.


----------



## Lamia

Blackjack said:


> The Tell-Tale Phone.



HA Shouldn't that be the Cell-Tale Phone?


----------



## Blackjack

Lamia said:


> HA Shouldn't that be the Cell-Tale Phone?



Cell-Tale Heart maybe?


----------



## rellis10

The Dutch football team....boring!

What ever happened to Total-Football?!


----------



## HottiMegan

I have this really bad pain on my right eyebrow. It feels like a bruise. It's not my eyeball thankfully just the fleshy part of my eyebrow. It hurts and i don't remember getting an injury there. Having a toddler with a giant hard head might be the culprit. It hurts and i want it to go away. I'm tired of hurting. (i am finally getting normal after my nasty blistered feet episode)


----------



## toni

Being stuck at work on such a beautiful Saturday.


----------



## mossystate

Lamia said:


> People who tell a story which makes them look good, but pretend they hate whatever it is so it looks like they're not bragging.
> 
> "I was at the gas station today and this guy kept coming on to me and telling me how beautiful and sexy I am It was Sooooooo annoying."
> 
> This is my coworker's MO.
> 
> blah blah blah my husband is always wanting to hug me or do things for me and it's sooooo annoying...blah blah blah my parents just bought me an ipod GOD they're always buying me stuff blah blah blah.



ugh...yes

And then there is the generic twin of that crap...the people who have to, at every turn, tell people how they are forever being propositioned and they are maaaaarvelous. It's not confidence. It is embarrassing.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

It is 3:33am and there is NOTHING good on Television.
What the crap. Us insomniacs would like decent TV too, you know.


----------



## Lovelyone

Severe storms with tornadoes and large hail hit on Friday and knocked out all our power for two days. No one--not ONE of my friends--called to see if my family and I are okay--and several of the ones I did call and leave a voice mail with...didn't bother to return a call. No one left an offline, no one. Kind of depressing to learn that the faith that you put into the people you call "friends" is totally undeserved.


----------



## verucassault

i have a roommate now, to save money and what not

he isnt bad at all, just he leaves pee drops on the toilet, not the toilet seat but you know what the toilet seat sits on. and i am really sensitive to smell and i swear i can smell it all the time. grr why the hell do i have to tell a grown ass man to sit when he pisses, i dont even know how to have this conversation

"please pee IN the toilet not ON the toilet." gah, i will never live with a man, EVER


----------



## Blackjack

verucassault said:


> i have a roommate now, to save money and what not
> 
> he isnt bad at all, just he leaves pee drops on the toilet, not the toilet seat but you know what the toilet seat sits on. and i am really sensitive to smell and i swear i can smell it all the time. grr why the hell do i have to tell a grown ass man to sit when he pisses, i dont even know how to have this conversation
> 
> "please pee IN the toilet not ON the toilet." gah, i will never live with a man, EVER



Tell him that if he pisses on the rim that he's got to clean it up. It takes like two seconds and a scrap of toilet paper to wipe it off.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Today my father said "Yes, I'm very happy to be a father" while looking from my stepmom to my brother, and then staring at my brother. 


Not looking at me.
At all.
Not even for a second.


I _Totally_ See how this fucking game is played.


----------



## toni

Blackjack said:


> Tell him that if he pisses on the rim that he's got to clean it up. It takes like two seconds and a scrap of toilet paper to wipe it off.



Or you could buy him this....
http://www.leapsandbounds.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=535819&cm_ven=Froogle&cm_cat=NA&cm_pla=NA&cm_ite=15484


----------



## Paquito

Blackjack said:


> Tell him that if he pisses on the rim that he's got to clean it up. It takes like two seconds and a scrap of toilet paper to wipe it off.



Just stick his nose in it.


----------



## HottiMegan

My husband has bad gas. It's making me gag every time he farts. I even have the fan blowing on him to keep them at bay.. my stomach is churning from the gags.


----------



## pdgujer148

I have this recycled barn cat that was thrust upon me by the wife of my immediate manager.

He's a good little man for the most part.

However he has a weak tummy and a rough tongue. Consequently, my place is littered with wet chalky gray cigars of fur and cat bile.

I hate him.

I love him.

What to do?


----------



## Lovelyone

It's going to storm again. It is 11:00 and its so dark that I had to turn on my light to type. I am hoping that we don't lose the power, AGAIN. We just g ot it back yesterday after 21/2 days without. UGH.


----------



## Carrie

pdgujer148 said:


> I have this recycled barn cat that was thrust upon me by the wife of my immediate manager.
> 
> He's a good little man for the most part.
> 
> However he has a weak tummy and a rough tongue. Consequently, my place is littered with wet chalky gray cigars of fur and cat bile.
> 
> I hate him.
> 
> I love him.
> 
> What to do?


This stuff is a godsend for the hairball-inclined. Alternatively (or in addition to), Laxatone (also comes in tuna flavor) or any similar hairball product can be given daily to help ahh, lube the system so the hairball basically goes in the other direction. 

Will he let you brush him? That will help, too. 

Good luck!


----------



## Linda

Blackjack said:


> I let the dog out this morning because he was crying.
> 
> I didn't see the skunk out there.
> 
> You do the math.



Ohhhhhhhh Nooooooooooo. not my idea of earlier morning fun at all!


----------



## Fedu

HottiMegan said:


> My husband has bad gas. It's making me gag every time he farts. I even have the fan blowing on him to keep them at bay.. my stomach is churning from the gags.



Now you WELL KNOW he's just getting you back for previous transgressions


----------



## HottiMegan

His transgressions are WAY more frequent than mine. He must have problems digesting beans and soy products. His coworkers can testify to his wrongness.  I had no ammo to fight back last night unfortunately


----------



## mossystate

verucassault said:


> i have a roommate now, to save money and what not...



Tell him he has to wipe the rim and the floor around the toilet with disinfecting wipes everytime he pees. If he doesn't, you get to be creative with body fluids. I will not say more. :bow: But, really, the dude needs to sit. I live with two men, one is feline and has a litter box. The human male sits. It is amazing how so many still think it is OK to stand if they live with other people. Ugh.


----------



## KittyKitten

I hate how in some places, people lump the term fat with ugly like "jealous ugly, fat girl" as if fat HAS TO BE synonymous with ugly. Oh Please.


----------



## pdgujer148

Carrie said:


> This stuff is a godsend for the hairball-inclined. Alternatively (or in addition to), Laxatone (also comes in tuna flavor) or any similar hairball product can be given daily to help ahh, lube the system so the hairball basically goes in the other direction.
> 
> Will he let you brush him? That will help, too.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks! Went out and bought some of the Science diet food. Fingers crossed.

He isn't fond of the brush. However, he does enjoy being vacuumed for some weird reason.


----------



## Gyrene

The senate stalling unemployment benefits! Hurry up and pass the damn bill already, I'd hate to be sleeping in a cardboard box next month!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

happyface83 said:


> I hate how in some places, people lump the term fat with ugly like "jealous ugly, fat girl" as if fat HAS TO BE synonymous with ugly. Oh Please.


_*Ugh! Agreed! *_


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Since my DDR Pad died, I've gained 5 pounds.
I can tell, too.
Because my feet and knees hurt on a _*-constant- *_basis.


----------



## toni

NEVER seeing my hard work pay off. :doh:


----------



## Lamia

Lovelyone said:


> Severe storms with tornadoes and large hail hit on Friday and knocked out all our power for two days. No one--not ONE of my friends--called to see if my family and I are okay--and several of the ones I did call and leave a voice mail with...didn't bother to return a call. No one left an offline, no one. Kind of depressing to learn that the faith that you put into the people you call "friends" is totally undeserved.



That sucks. It's hard when you realize that people you hang out with and spend time with won't be there when you need them.


----------



## Vespertine

My neighbors set their cat box on fire for dinner*. Again.

*or so it seems/smells.


----------



## Allie Cat

Verizon took $98 out of my bank account without telling me, which caused my credit card payment to not go through, so my bank hit me with a $30 'service charge', which caused my account to overdraft. Now the credit card company is harassing me, I've got no money in my account, and I'm still not sure why Verizon took money out when they weren't supposed to... >.<


----------



## willowmoon

Divals said:


> Verizon took $98 out of my bank account without telling me, which caused my credit card payment to not go through, so my bank hit me with a $30 'service charge', which caused my account to overdraft. Now the credit card company is harassing me, I've got no money in my account, and I'm still not sure why Verizon took money out when they weren't supposed to... >.<



I'm guessing your account is set up for automatic debit on a monthly basis based on your contract with them. Or if you switched bank accounts, possibly they didn't have enough notice to process the change.

Either way though ... that sucks.


----------



## KnottyOne

FIFA Officiating


----------



## littlefairywren

The sim card in my phone died, so I went in to the store go get it replaced. All very simple really. Except for when I handed my phone to the guy at the store, it kind of flew out of my hand at him...like a pass and throw action. We both collided at the same time to grab it, but the damn thing hit the ground and snapped. 

I went in to get a $4 sim card, came out with a brand new phone AND a sim card. It is really pretty, but I have no idea how to drive it :doh:


----------



## KittyKitten

I don't like going inside convenience stores because there is always some guy trying to talk whether is the greasy dude loitering outside, the customer inside, or the cashier! This is one of the major reasons I pay at the pump.


----------



## willowmoon

The frickin' cable keeps going off and on randomly -- usually wouldn't be an issue -- except the internet for me is thru cable as well sooooooooooooo......i lose my internet connection periodically. This just started yesterday and it's been affecting everyone in my area. Apparently it is due to the storms that happened in the nearby area. Whatever. It just plain sucks.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Aww! I remember what it was like when my internet was through cable.

(Then again, It didn't even have to be around time of a storm/storm damage and I'd get that lovely little "A Network Area Cable has become unplugged" I kept wondering "Who the hell is tripping over cords again? PICK UP YOUR DAMN FEET!" )


D: You have my total sympathy!


----------



## Lamia

willowmoon said:


> The frickin' cable keeps going off and on randomly -- usually wouldn't be an issue -- except the internet for me is thru cable as well sooooooooooooo......i lose my internet connection periodically. This just started yesterday and it's been affecting everyone in my area. Apparently it is due to the storms that happened in the nearby area. Whatever. It just plain sucks.



Want me to kick its ass? I will totally do that. 

I am annoyed right now because it's so freaking hot and the air in my van doesn't work. So I have to ride to work with my windows down. Even with my hair in a bun it looks like I've been ravaged by wolves.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Lamia said:


> Want me to kick its ass? I will totally do that.
> 
> I am annoyed right now because it's so freaking hot and the air in my van doesn't work. So I have to ride to work with my windows down. Even with my hair in a bun it looks like I've been ravaged by wolves.


Oh But Lamia _daaaaarhling_, Maybe you have! 

THEY ARE JUST ... [dun dun dunnn] ...INVISABLE WOLVES! 




I'm Annoyed right now because I am sitting outside, and to the left of me in the tree there is a freaking crow that keeps cawing at it's what-have-you, and won't fly the eff away. And everytime it Caw's, it makes me jump.


----------



## willowmoon

Lamia said:


> I am annoyed right now because it's so freaking hot and the air in my van doesn't work. So I have to ride to work with my windows down. Even with my hair in a bun it looks like I've been ravaged by wolves.



Hungry Like The Wolf, no doubt. 

More silly Duran Duran humor for Miss Lamia.


----------



## Lamia

willowmoon said:


> Hungry Like The Wolf, no doubt.
> 
> More silly Duran Duran humor for Miss Lamia.



You can't be Serious all the time. I was just waiting for the Sound of Thunder, when I saw your post and thought "He is one of those Wild Boys!"


----------



## Your Plump Princess

_Ohnoes.ICaughttheDuranDuranHerpes._

..I Actually GOT THAT and am LAUGHING. Hysterically. 

:doh: 

_TOLD YOU. Big Gooey Duran Duran Mess!..er..how'd I put it? _


----------



## willowmoon

Lamia said:


> You can't be Serious all the time. I was just waiting for the Sound of Thunder, when I saw your post and thought "He is one of those Wild Boys!"



Lamia ... She's Too Much. Guess it's just A Matter Of Feeling ... but the real question is Can You Deal With It?


----------



## willowmoon

The more I look at the typing style above though, it reminds me of a certain former poster and his $44.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

willowmoon said:


> The more I look at the typing style above though, it reminds me of a certain former poster and his $44.


OHGODS. And I can't even REP You for it! WHYYYYYYY?!


----------



## rellis10

The plaster on my thumb.....for some reason it makes my thumb completely useless for normal tasks. I couldnt do up the button on the back of my pants for crying out loud!


----------



## Lamia

You know when I was a teen I actually wrote an entire story using only Duran Duran song titles....so yeah....didn't date a lot. 

I'm annoyed that my cat keeps waking me up to alert me that his food bowl is ALMOST empty.


----------



## Lamia

rellis10 said:


> The plaster on my thumb.....for some reason it makes my thumb completely useless for normal tasks. I couldnt do up the button on the back of my pants for crying out loud!



Why do you have plaster on your thumb? is it a cast? did you break it?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm slightly annoyed I have to take a break from this AMAZING FUN I'm having, to go feed the dogs their lunch. 

_[Don't cry, I'll be back. LOL! ]_


----------



## Lamia

I'm annoyed that you have to feed your dogs lunch and that I have to go home and take a shower and get ready for work. Even though I LOVE my new job.


----------



## rellis10

Lamia said:


> Why do you have plaster on your thumb? is it a cast? did you break it?



Not that kind of plaster....i guess it's what americans call a bandaid, except it's in an awkward place so i needed a couple to make them stick properly.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Ahh yes, it's amazing what little things we don't realize we use until we lose the ability to use them.
_
[/too many "ooze" words]_


>.< I'm now annoyed at the fact that I am STILL PEEELING from when I went to the waterpark on the 11th.

And I'm peeling places I can't tear the skin off, so it just itches, constantly. 

Grr! Damn my short arms!


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> Ahh yes, it's amazing what little things we don't realize we use until we lose the ability to use them.
> _
> [/too many "ooze" words]_
> 
> 
> >.< I'm now annoyed at the fact that I am STILL PEEELING from when I went to the waterpark on the 11th.
> 
> And I'm peeling places I can't tear the skin off, so it just itches, constantly.
> 
> Grr! Damn my short arms!



That is annoying! I hate peeling. I get all OCD about getting the peels off.

I am annoyed at bureaucracy. I get paid to do some of Max's special needs care. (gtube feeds and time spent traveling to specialists and post op care...) It only adds about 150-200 a month in income. So now the state required that i go get a background check and fingerprinted at my own expense. All this to care for my own kid. The hoops we jump through to get Max's care and what have you is really annoying sometimes. I got it all taken care of today but it's a pain dealing with the rules of the three agencies that I work with for Max's special needs.


----------



## kristineirl

i came home yesterday to my kitteh meowing and climbing my leg for food. 
after opening the can, i managed to have the lid slice my thumb deeply, causing a little river of blood to take over my hand. I didn't even notice until i set the food down, but when i did, i flipped out. Now my right thumb is on disability, which is making texting/typing awkward. 

If bad things come in 3s, who's the next person to get their thumb almost chopped off? RUH OH.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

That's exactly how I am.
I'm very OCD about getting all the peelings off.
It's driving me bonkers. 
>.<


----------



## willowmoon

kristineirl said:


> i came home yesterday to my kitteh meowing and climbing my leg for food.
> after opening the can, i managed to have the lid slice my thumb deeply, causing a little river of blood to take over my hand. I didn't even notice until i set the food down, but when i did, i flipped out. Now my right thumb is on disability, which is making texting/typing awkward.
> 
> If bad things come in 3s, who's the next person to get their thumb almost chopped off? RUH OH.



Ask rellis10! He could tell you!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

kristineirl said:


> i came home yesterday to my kitteh meowing and climbing my leg for food.
> after opening the can, i managed to have the lid slice my thumb deeply, causing a little river of blood to take over my hand. I didn't even notice until i set the food down, but when i did, i flipped out. Now my right thumb is on disability, which is making texting/typing awkward.
> 
> If bad things come in 3s, who's the next person to get their thumb almost chopped off? RUH OH.


I am staying away from knives now.
THANK YOU.

[/is a total clutz]


----------



## kristineirl

willowmoon said:


> Ask rellis10! He could tell you!



As I was rinsing my hand under the sink, I was thinking about Rellis' thumb tragedy. Oh man, he somehow rubbed his bad luck onto me - from across the sea! 


look a bee! (sorry, i really had to finish that rhyme.)


----------



## DitzyBrunette

kristineirl said:


> i came home yesterday to my kitteh meowing and climbing my leg for food.
> after opening the can, i managed to have the lid slice my thumb deeply, causing a little river of blood to take over my hand. I didn't even notice until i set the food down, but when i did, i flipped out. Now my right thumb is on disability, which is making texting/typing awkward.
> 
> If bad things come in 3s, who's the next person to get their thumb almost chopped off? RUH OH.



Whoa, freaky. My son was irritated that my nephew stuck a Lego helmet on a fake Lego guy and the helmet wouldn't come off so I was just in the kitchen using a sharp knife (yes I know, not smart) to try and pry the damn helmet off the damn fake minifig. The knife slipped and I cut myself but thankfully it wasn't a bad cut just a scrape. Hope your thumb heals soon. 

On topic, I'm annoyed at heat. I hate summer. Hate it with a passion.


----------



## kristineirl

DitzyBrunette said:


> Whoa, freaky. My son was irritated that my nephew stuck a Lego helmet on a fake Lego guy and the helmet wouldn't come off so I was just in the kitchen using a sharp knife (yes I know, not smart) to try and pry the damn helmet off the damn fake minifig. The knife slipped and I cut myself but thankfully it wasn't a bad cut just a scrape. Hope your thumb heals soon.
> 
> On topic, I'm annoyed at heat. I hate summer. Hate it with a passion.



oh no! the fates almost took you, too! 

also, i'm with you, lady: summer can suck it! 

BLEH!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

INCHWORMS

THERES SO MANY OF THEM FALLING AROUND ME.


Ahhhh! ><


----------



## rellis10

kristineirl said:


> As I was rinsing my hand under the sink, I was thinking about Rellis' thumb tragedy. Oh man, he somehow rubbed his bad luck onto me - from across the sea!
> 
> 
> look a bee! (sorry, i really had to finish that rhyme.)



I feel your pain!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Your Plump Princess said:


> INCHWORMS
> 
> THERES SO MANY OF THEM FALLING AROUND ME.
> 
> 
> Ahhhh! ><



I'm always very fascinated by them... I could watch one inch around on me all day!

Now, those stupid not-really-ladybugs? Ugh! You can't even vacuum the buggers up, because then the vacuum stinks to high heaven. I just feel like taking that scene from Starship Troopers, where all the kids are standing around stepping on beetles and such, and I think to myself... I wish those were Manbugs.

Problem though, is that the kids may pass out from the stench.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I'm always very fascinated by them... I could watch one inch around on me all day!
> 
> Now, those stupid not-really-ladybugs? Ugh! You can't even vacuum the buggers up, because then the vacuum stinks to high heaven. I just feel like taking that scene from Starship Troopers, where all the kids are standing around stepping on beetles and such, and I think to myself... I wish those were Manbugs.
> 
> Problem though, is that the kids may pass out from the stench.



They have lady bug rings filled with lip gloss in the toy box at my job. They are green, blue, pink and purple. Not one red lady bug. I seem to be the only person disturbed about that.......:doh:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> They have lady bug rings filled with lip gloss in the toy box at my job. They are green, blue, pink and purple. Not one red lady bug. I seem to be the only person disturbed about that.......:doh:



LoL I would be bothered, too. As a fan of genuine lady bugs, shouldn't there be one that even looks remotely like the real thing? I'm sorry, but pink is not the color of ladybugs.

Today, my annoyance is Carlos Zambrano. It goes FAR beyond annoyance, however...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I was IMPLIED we were going to get a storm.
But NO
NO
I GET A TAD OF RAIN
THATS IT

No Freaking Thunder, Lightning, NO freaking wind.
UGH! >;O


----------



## toni

I didn't get to see the new Kevin James movie tonight because I had to stay late at work....AGAIN. 

Maybe next week.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

toni said:


> I didn't get to see the new Kevin James movie tonight because I had to stay late at work....AGAIN.
> 
> Maybe next week.



Speaking as Kevin James' biggest fan and possible future wife when he realizes the woman he married is not me and he must leave her, I was disappointed I couldn't see it this weekend either. But I'm hoping to have time next weekend.


----------



## Allie Cat

I am annoyed because I don't have time to do my laundry before work... again. x.x Also I am annoyed because I keep being reminded that I am ridiculously hairy and that doesn't seem to be changing nearly as quickly as I'd like.


----------



## willowmoon

Divals said:


> Also I am annoyed because I keep being reminded that I am ridiculously hairy and that doesn't seem to be changing nearly as quickly as I'd like.



Body, face, or both?

I hate having the amount of hair that I do on my arms & legs. Oh well !!


----------



## Allie Cat

willowmoon said:


> Body, face, or both?
> 
> I hate having the amount of hair that I do on my arms & legs. Oh well !!



Both. Though I can't really expect the face hair to go away without lasers or electrolysis or something. Still, the body hair should be decreasing but it's not really. >.<


----------



## Mathias

I had two nightmares back to back last night, and I died in both of them.


----------



## Lovelyone

men...enough said?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm annoyed because it's such a lazy day, there is aboslutely nothing to do, it's hot and muggy, blah. All I can do in my boredom is smoke my cigarettes, drink my iced tea, and munch on stuff. [Which, is bad, considering I'm trying to lose weight so my body stops feeling like that of a 50-year-old]


----------



## freakyfred

No more Doctor Who till Christmas (grrr)
No Toy Story 3 till the end of next month (double grrr)
Tooth hurts (significant amount of Grrr)


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

I am beyond annoyed. I am pissed. I tried to update Windows XP on my main computer, and in the process, the installation failed. It didn't even tell me why. So I figure, well, my computer is running a bit slow, maybe it needs to restart. I restart it... and after it boots back up, I can't get it to do a damn thing. Tried the internet, and it fails... Tried to run anti-virus, it fails. Tried to run a boot-time scan with anti-virus, but every time I tell it to restart, it just sits there and doesn't turn itself off... which, of course, means it's not going to run the boot-time scan. I can't even get access to a system restore right now.

So now I'm on my laptop, trying to research what the hell Microsoft just did to my computer. All is well in Mark Land...


----------



## Mathias

A person who I'm no longer friends with tried to re add me over Facebook. I deleted you for a reason. Go away!


----------



## Christov

During my early morning jog, I thought it would be a good idea (and reasonably cool) if I leapt a barrier. I almost made it, but I caught my leg at the very last moment and its being all weird and tingly now.


----------



## Lovelyone

migraine headache from thinking about things that I shouldn't think about anymore.


----------



## Dromond

Packing is annoying the hell out of me.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm annoyed I hurt somethin' feirce because I overslept.


----------



## qwertyman173

The lack of video technology in football


----------



## Mathias

People in my house are constantly complaining about there being so many around here but none of them know to not leave a door wide open. :doh:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Mathias said:


> People in my house are constantly complaining about there being so many around here but none of them know to not leave a door wide open. :doh:



Take them by the arm, lead them out the door, then say, "now there's one less person here. Good bye." Then shut the door. 

 Yes, I'm slightly evil.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Take them by the arm, lead them out the door, then say, "now there's one less person here. Good bye." Then shut the door.
> 
> Yes, I'm slightly evil.



Hahahahaha...brilliant! I can't stop laughing, you evil woman, you :bow:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Hahahahaha...brilliant! I can't stop laughing, you evil woman, you :bow:



My horns hide my halo, and sometimes the other way around.


----------



## Mathias

Not to mention they ALWAYS end up in my room. I killed two last night and now another one.


----------



## littlefairywren

Mathias said:


> Not to mention they ALWAYS end up in my room. I killed two last night and now another one.



We are talking about flies here right...lol. Because it looks like you bumped off three people in your room. LMAO, Matt!


----------



## Mathias

littlefairywren said:


> We are talking about flies here right...lol. Because it looks like you bumped off three people in your room. LMAO, Matt!



Yes... it, um... :blink: looks that way. I gotta go take care of a few things.

Be right back!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

LOL. Matt's posts above are the perfect example of the danger of leaving a noun out of a sentence. LOL

Matt, WHAT are people complaining about there being too many of? We're missing that key bit of information.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

BigBeautifulMe said:


> LOL. Matt's posts above are the perfect example of the danger of leaving a noun out of a sentence. LOL
> 
> Matt, WHAT are people complaining about there being too many of? We're missing that key bit of information.



haha! I thought he meant that people were complaining about too many people coming in! lol


----------



## Mathias

BigBeautifulMe said:


> LOL. Matt's posts above are the perfect example of the danger of leaving a noun out of a sentence. LOL
> 
> Matt, WHAT are people complaining about there being too many of? We're missing that key bit of information.



Flies, too many flies! And I got them all.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> haha! I thought he meant that people were complaining about too many people coming in! lol



Hahaha, that is what I thought too...until he said he was killing them off 
I was giggling so hard, I got a stitch!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Hahaha, that is what I thought too...*until he said he was killing them off*
> I was giggling so hard, I got a stitch!



Well, that's one way to get rid of annoying house guests. 

In my experience, threatening them with impending doom does help some, but isn't as dramatic or rewarding.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Well, Now that we've discovered Mathias is really a serious killer....ROFL! 



I'm annoyed that, I Had such a great time talking to someone online, I stayed awake to the point where it would have done more harm than good to go to bed. Also, I missed wishing my friend a happy birthday, because my mom woke up and I had to quick shut down the laptop and pretend like I'd slept.

It was SO worth it.

But I'm SO Annoyed because I can't nap.
...They are dogs.
WELL-BEHAVED dogs at that.

What exactly am I watching?! "Oh. they slept all day. Shat twice." I mean COME ON. >.<


----------



## Lovelyone

I am annoyed that after 5 years of chatting online with someone from this forum who said he was single...I get the following message in my offlines(apparently from his wife). "C--- is married and has two children"

Guys..why do you have to do things like that? Why do you have to lie? Seriously, if you are married and unhappy--get out of your situation before you decide to look into better options. Don't lead women on. That is just tacky.


----------



## Micara

I'm annoyed that I have to go to Wisconsin for a family reunion right in the middle of trying to pack my daughter for summer camp, pack me for Seattle, and getting my daughter ready to start school at the end of July.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Micara said:


> I'm annoyed that I have to go to Wisconsin for a family reunion right in the middle of trying to pack my daughter for summer camp, pack me for Seattle, and getting my daughter ready to start school at the end of July.



July!!  My son is still in school until Wednesday! I swear I think NJ and NY are the only places that end at the end of June and go back in September.


----------



## Micara

DitzyBrunette said:


> July!!  My son is still in school until Wednesday! I swear I think NJ and NY are the only places that end at the end of June and go back in September.



She's on a balanced calendar, so they get out of school the first week in June and go back on July 27th. She also gets 2 week breaks in October and March, and a 3 week one at Christmas. I liked it when I had to pay for daycare- I could divide up my huge payments. LOL


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My old school here in Wisconsin, they do. [at least, used to. Might have changed in the big 4 years I've been out of school, Lol]


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm annoyed because I am bored as hell. And it is only 8:16pm here.
Nothing online. Nobody to talk to. Nothing to do.
GRR!


----------



## mszwebs

Micara said:


> I'm annoyed that I have to go to Wisconsin for a family reunion right in the middle of trying to pack my daughter for summer camp, pack me for Seattle, and getting my daughter ready to start school at the end of July.



Don't be hatin' on your neighbor to the north, yo.


----------



## Mathias

I'm so fucking bored right now...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Mathias said:


> I'm so fucking bored right now...


Oh god. It's got you too.
It's worse than the plague! D:


----------



## Lovelyone

The Real Housewives of New Jersey--talk about your grade school mentality. gah!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Lovelyone said:


> The Real Housewives of New Jersey--talk about your grade school mentality. gah!


LOL! I know! I had to watch the latest episode because my mom set it to DVR on the TV I was watching. >.< UGh!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

I told myself to get a head start on all the packing and cleaning and crap for the eventual move, in order to not end up freaking out... I still got a list of several things to get done. I'm lacking in sleep, and my body is letting me know how much it disapproves of that. I have absolutely no motivation to get through all this, as I despise most change. And to top it all off, I'm feeling very vulnerable and sentimental right now, and also very lonely, even though I have no reason to be.

I know it's all about going on to "bigger and brighter things," but right now I'm not digging it.


----------



## littlefairywren

Lovelyone said:


> I am annoyed that after 5 years of chatting online with someone from this forum who said he was single...I get the following message in my offlines(apparently from his wife). "C--- is married and has two children"
> 
> Guys..why do you have to do things like that? Why do you have to lie? Seriously, if you are married and unhappy--get out of your situation before you decide to look into better options. Don't lead women on. That is just tacky.



Wow, just wow! I can think of other words than tacky, to describe that kind of garbage. (((Hugs))) Lovelyone.


----------



## CastingPearls

Lovelyone said:


> The Real Housewives of New Jersey--talk about your grade school mentality. gah!


I unfortunately grew up around women like this. The show nauseates me whenever I'm switching channels and happen upon it. It's like a reality based Married to the Mob.


----------



## LovelyLiz

I'm super annoyed because I'm here in the library doing my work (a university library, not a public library) and the one other person in this quiet study room is making loud blowing noises with her nose like every 15 seconds. I am literally going to bust a cap in her ass any minute now, or at least punch her in the face. SOOOOOO annoying!!!!!!! If you're gonna be loud, gtfo of the library. 

/steps down from soapbox.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

This is when you go attack her face with a vacuum cleaner. "HERE. YOU'LL NEVER HAVE TO BLOW AGAIN! MWUANAAAAHHAHAA" 


..Or, ya know..Not.


----------



## Mathias

Those local commercials that interrupt other commercials and are twice as loud.:doh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The fact of life that, I cannot coddle myself when I am in pain.


----------



## Micara

Waiting for a phone call is annoying me.


----------



## Lovelyone

a behind the eyes/temple headache...which I think will turn into a migraine.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Sending someone a message, and them logging out before they can reply [or not replying in general]

>.< SO annoying!


----------



## littlefairywren

I am annoyed that I live on the other side of the damn world!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

littlefairywren said:


> I am annoyed that I live on the other side of the damn world!



Whistles _West Side Story_ "I like to be in America!:


----------



## nettie

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I told myself to get a head start on all the packing and cleaning and crap for the eventual move, in order to not end up freaking out... I still got a list of several things to get done. I'm lacking in sleep, and my body is letting me know how much it disapproves of that. I have absolutely no motivation to get through all this, as I despise most change. And to top it all off, I'm feeling very vulnerable and sentimental right now, and also very lonely, even though I have no reason to be.
> 
> I know it's all about going on to "bigger and brighter things," but right now I'm not digging it.



Not really sure what you're going through right now, but sending hugs your way. Sometimes change is great. And sometimes it is The Suck.


----------



## Mathias

I thought I'd get a week off before Summer school: Part II started. Turns out I don't. Damn it all!


----------



## Lovelyone

I hate when people who borrowed money from me refuse to pay it back by stating that they don't have it--but then go and by themselves new clothing, a day out on the town, a movie, a new haircut...etc. That is just so wrong.


----------



## Proner

One of my neighbour apparently have a vuvuzela and use it since 1 hour without stopping, I start to have a major headache.


----------



## CastingPearls

Lovelyone said:


> I hate when people who borrowed money from me refuse to pay it back by stating that they don't have it--but then go and by themselves new clothing, a day out on the town, a movie, a new haircut...etc. That is just so wrong.


I haven't much money to lend, but when I do, it's always with the subconscious acceptance that I will probably never see it again. But clothing is another story. There are maybe three people who I MIGHT lend clothing to. If they don't return it in the same shape it was lent, I will hunt them down and make them suffer. And I can think of only one I'd lend jewelry to.


----------



## Gingembre

Managed to live in a field at Glastonbury for the whole of last week without any issues but today the hayfever has erupted in force. My eyes itch and my nose i streaming and hurts from all the tissues.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Lovelyone said:


> I hate when people who borrowed money from me refuse to pay it back by stating that they don't have it--but then go and by themselves new clothing, a day out on the town, a movie, a new haircut...etc. That is just so wrong.


I HATE THAT.
[Especially since I don't have a job, therefore when I DO lend out money, it's rare occasion and only if they need it DESPERATELY]

I remember one time I borrowed my ex-friend $35 to help pay one of her bills. [Rent, Maybe? I can't remember.] And the next week I went over, and she'd bought herself a new TV. [A NEW EFFING TV] and when I Asked her about my $35, she said "Oh, I'm sorry. I forgot and now I'm broke"

..I was never so miffed. 
_Never_


----------



## willowmoon

Gingembre said:


> Managed to live in a field at Glastonbury for the whole of last week without any issues but today the hayfever has erupted in force. My eyes itch and my nose i streaming and hurts from all the tissues.



OMG, when you said "Glastonbury", I was thinking of Glastonbury, Connecticut, where I graduated high school. And I was thinking, "hey, a fellow Nutmegger!" But then I saw you're from the UK, and I'm like "Darn!" But hey I did live in the UK for a few years, although I was quite young at the time. 

Sorry to hear about the allergies, tho.


----------



## Linda

willowmoon said:


> OMG, when you said "Glastonbury", I was thinking of Glastonbury, Connecticut, where I graduated high school. And I was thinking, "hey, a fellow Nutmegger!" But then I saw you're from the UK, and I'm like "Darn!" But hey I did live in the UK for a few years, although I was quite young at the time.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the allergies, tho.




I used to work in Glastonbury CT!! Small world.


----------



## Paquito

My grandma is back home. :/

I love her, but my mom already complains 24/7 about work, coworkers, etc., and now it's another thing I have to hear about.

Not to mention that she insists on cooking every dinner. I mean she was a great cook when I was younger, but the taste buds are really going. So since she can't taste the food accurately, everything gets covered in pepper and spices. So the pork that we just had was literally pure pepper black in spots, and garlicky to the point of revulsion.


----------



## Gingembre

willowmoon said:


> OMG, when you said "Glastonbury", I was thinking of Glastonbury, Connecticut, where I graduated high school. And I was thinking, "hey, a fellow Nutmegger!" But then I saw you're from the UK, and I'm like "Darn!" But hey I did live in the UK for a few years, although I was quite young at the time.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the allergies, tho.




Ahhh, sorry for the confusion and disappointment there! I meant this bugger: http://www.glastonburyfestivals.co.uk/


----------



## Mathias

I hate it when I go to a room to get something and I forget what it is midway and I'm just sitting there looking dumbfounded. :doh:


----------



## CastingPearls

I hate when I buy a pair of expensive precision tweezers and I discover my husband using them to pry a wire from a piece of plywood, effectively destroying them. Nevermind he has about 15 pair of needle-nose pliers in his geek lab. Then I buy a creme brulee' torch and he goes, 'oooooooh fiiiiire' so I buy him one too but he likes mine better, his disappears and he's outside soldering something useless with mine for shits and giggles.

I need to lure another squirrel into the house to equalize the balance of power or I shall run amok.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Mathias said:


> I hate it when I go to a room to get something and I forget what it is midway and I'm just sitting there looking dumbfounded. :doh:


Honey join the club! That would be twice for me, this afternoon alone!



CastingPearls said:


> I hate when I buy a pair of expensive precision tweezers and I discover my husband using them to pry a wire from a piece of plywood, effectively destroying them. Nevermind he has about 15 pair of needle-nose pliers in his geek lab. Then I buy a creme brulee' torch and he goes, 'oooooooh fiiiiire' so I buy him one too but he likes mine better, his disappears and he's outside soldering something useless with mine for shits and giggles.
> 
> I need to lure another squirrel into the house to equalize the balance of power or I shall run amok.



Careful, he may roast it with your creme brulee' torch and then use your precision tweezers to clean up the remaining fragments.:doh:


----------



## CastingPearls

OneWickedAngel said:


> Honey join the club! That would be twice for me, this afternoon alone!
> 
> 
> 
> Careful, he may roast it with your creme brulee' torch and then use your precision tweezers to clean up the remaining fragments.:doh:


LOL He is so terrified of rodents even a roasted one (once found in our chimney) that it would be worth the trouble and expense.


----------



## AuntHen

I would rather not say, but it is annoying me something super ...my Dad would say it is giving me a "burr under my tail" (my Dad is from TN, can you tell??!! haha):doh:


----------



## Lovelyone

a sinus compression that is causing tears to involuntarily stream down my face, my nose to run, and my voice to sound like I am talking through a tin can telephone. I hate summer colds with a passion.


----------



## Mathias

Youtube. Every single video I'm clicking on is giving me an error message.


----------



## Paquito

People who try to tell me what I am and what I'm not because they've "been around the block a few times." I get that I'm not a protypical straight guy, but if I tell you that I'm straight, then just respect me enough to not nitpick at every little thing I do because you think you know better. Especially cuz I've only talked to you online twice.


----------



## lalatx

My beautiful Fuji camera has a zoom error and no matter what I do I can not fix it. I finally have it to where I can take actual pictures but no zoom.... stupid whiskey fueled sand adventures.


----------



## Linda

I didn't end up leaving work as early as I had hoped. Oh well. It's the weekend!!


----------



## littlefairywren

I have one of those irritating headaches behind my eyes. Not bad enough to be a real one, but damn annoying. I hate taking pills for useless weeny aches.


----------



## Paquito

My friends bailed on plans again. So I was left being "that guy" who goes to dinner and a movie alone. 


Starting to accept that I'll always be that guy.
Always.


And the puppy that we're dogsitting for a week is becoming a real asshole. Totally fine the first night, but we think he's teething. He keeps trying to bite our fingers and toes. What...a dick.


----------



## Carrie

Paquito said:


> And the puppy that we're dogsitting for a week is becoming a real asshole. Totally fine the first night, but we think he's teething. He keeps trying to bite our fingers and toes. What...a dick.


How old is the puppy? When they're pretty young, the teething and mouth exploration is very normal (those sharp little teeth, though, owww!). They are figuring out how hard it's okay to "mouth" when playing and checking things out. If you feel like it's genuine curiosity/play (vs. aggression, which is a totally different matter), you can try letting out a high-pitched yelp! when he bites. This is how the mama dog and littermates teach puppies how hard is too hard, by saying, "ouch!" when they go too far. I've raised several puppies and find this method very helpful. They usually are very responsive to that particular noise, because it's what they do themselves when something hurts. I would also redirect him to more appropriate things to chew on/play with than your fingers and toes, like chew toys. He's probably just bored and is trying to engage you in play.  

(I now have a mental picture of you telling the puppy that biting your toe was a dick move).


----------



## Paquito

Carrie said:


> How old is the puppy? When they're pretty young, the teething and mouth exploration is very normal (those sharp little teeth, though, owww!). They are figuring out how hard it's okay to "mouth" when playing and checking things out. If you feel like it's genuine curiosity/play (vs. aggression, which is a totally different matter), you can try letting out a high-pitched yelp! when he bites. This is how the mama dog and littermates teach puppies how hard is too hard, by saying, "ouch!" when they go too far. I've raised several puppies and find this method very helpful. They usually are very responsive to that particular noise, because it's what they do themselves when something hurts. I would also redirect him to more appropriate things to chew on/play with than your fingers and toes, like chew toys. He's probably just bored and is trying to engage you in play.
> 
> (I now have a mental picture of you telling the puppy that biting your toe was a dick move).



(I did tell him it was a dick move)

His owners brought a couple of toys, but they're stuffed animals, so obviously that won't make him feel better. We knew that he need some harder toys to bite down on, since he was going after the plastic flowers and my grandma's metal cane. So last night, on my night out on the town (alone, *sigh*), I went to Petsmart and got him a couple of teething bones.

It's better now, but I might try yelping if he gets me. 

Thanks


----------



## spiritangel

my self induced icecream headache i just had to have icecream and home made caramel sauce now cant sleep


----------



## Micara

1. My allergies are annoying me because they won't go away even though I've take a ton of Zyrtec and used my Sinucleanse. 

2. My bug bites, because they won't stop itching even though I've taken an oatmeal bath and OD'd on Benadryl.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I let myself do it to me, every single time.
_*Resists urge to self-analyze*_


----------



## Lovelyone

All the people who crawl out of the woodwork when someone whom you love very dearly passes on. They never visited her, never called her, never asked her is she needed anything, never showed one iota of concern for her when she was living...but today they show up with plastic faces, fake condolences, tacky words, and try to turn your sadness into their affair. GO HOME. You haven't seen her in ten years, didn't know she was sick...and do not belong here. It wouldn't surprise me if you only showed up for her funeral because you wanted a long weekend from work. PLEASE JUST GO AWAY.


----------



## Shooting star

I hate that now it's too freakin hot to even just go outside :doh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm Bored, and my new computer has a password on it so I can't do anything with it until I can get that taken care of. Ugh!


----------



## AuntHen

ok... did I say I was happy about the rain...well yes I was... but it rained all weekend and is still raining... now it is bumming me out. It feels like winter, but it is muggy

come back sunshine, please!


----------



## CastingPearls

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm Bored, and my new computer has a password on it so I can't do anything with it until I can get that taken care of. Ugh!


sometimes the default password is either 'password' or 'administrator' or even 'admin'. Try those. (Married to the Geek)


----------



## lostjacket

The heat (and the inability of my air conditioner to man up for the whole apartment).


----------



## Linda

lostjacket said:


> The heat (and the inability of my air conditioner to man up for the whole apartment).



Your just going to have to stand in front of it....naked.


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> Your just going to have to stand in front of it....naked.



LOL, I am watching you! Cheeky


----------



## Linda

littlefairywren said:


> LOL, I am watching you! Cheeky





LOL! Getting halo back out.


----------



## mossystate

I have so loved the cool and cloudy weather, with the wind and the moving sky. I have loved opening the sliding glass door in my bedroom, and sleeping, smelling that air with a real nip in it.

It's changing...the hot weather is going to be coming. Anything higher than 75 degrees, and this apartment gets obnoxious.

Fall...Winter...I look forward to you!


----------



## Paquito

This puppy is getting on my last nerve. It goes through bouts of manic energy where it pounces on fake flowers, toys, and my feet. Look, you little bastard, you bite me again and I will be driving you back to your owners while they're still on vacation. I did NOT sign up for a homicidal dog.

Dogs are officially on the "Things I Never Want to Own" list, along with babies and genital herpes.


----------



## willowmoon

It has been ridiculously humid yesterday and today, we got some rain earlier today, but it's still pretty muggy and hazy looking outside. Ugh.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

willowmoon said:


> It has been ridiculously humid yesterday and today, we got some rain earlier today, but it's still pretty muggy and hazy looking outside. Ugh.


_TOTALLY_ Seconding this. :/ Ughh.


----------



## lostjacket

Linda said:


> LOL! Getting halo back out.


Hell. I basically am.


----------



## Linda

lostjacket said:


> Hell. I basically am.



Yet we get no pictures like that!!?? lol


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> Yet we get no pictures like that!!?? lol



Do I feel like your stalker yet....lol. Coincidence I assure you, but this damn thing wont let me rep you for that one


----------



## Linda

littlefairywren said:


> Do I feel like your stalker yet....lol. Coincidence I assure you, but this damn thing wont let me rep you for that one





LOL You can Stalk me anytime Kimberly. haha

And I'm just sayin...
If he is going to tell us that he basically is naked then there should be some kind of proof.


----------



## toni

liars who think they are slick


----------



## Micara

Everything is just going wrong today. I'm completely stressed out at work, doing 3 different people's jobs, covering phones by myself (that are ringing off the hook) and my boss asks me to do another. Not to mention I have to get MY work done so that I can go on vacation Friday. I never cry at work but I am about to. I wish they sold vodka or something in the vending machines upstairs.


----------



## Gingembre

I am really annoyed because I really wanted Saturday or Sunday night free for some long overdue nudgenudgewinkwink with a certain chap. But my new pub job has decided to swap my Friday shift for Saturday so now I'm working Sat and Sunday nights...booooooo! We both work in pubs (and i have a fulltime office job too) so the likelihood of us both having the same night off ever is, like, nil. It sucks ass!


----------



## NYCGabriel

A lame ass hipster slag with 2 piercings on either side of her cheeks, nose rings in both nostrils who has very little experience in Photoshop is hired over me.

She comes into the office dressed up like a little emo bitch WITH dirty jeans, a hole in one pant leg and she gets the damned contract?


*ARRRGH*


----------



## Linda

NYCGabriel said:


> A lame ass hipster slag with 2 piercings on either side of her cheeks, nose rings in both nostrils who has very little experience in Photoshop is hired over me.
> 
> She comes into the office dressed up like a little emo bitch WITH dirty jeans, a hole in one pant leg and she gets the damned contract?
> 
> 
> *ARRRGH*



I'm sorry.


----------



## HottiMegan

Adventure time in LARGE doses gets really old. I don't know why i let Max control the tv. I wish he never learned about the DVR!!


----------



## Proner

I'm annoyed that I was supposed to go at a party tomorrow but I learn that the people who ruined the party last week will be here.
So no party for me this week-end, I really don't want to see them


----------



## goofy girl

When you're trying to take "sexy" pics, CLEAN UP THE DAMN ROOM FIRST :doh:


----------



## MzDeeZyre

goofy girl said:


> When you're trying to take "sexy" pics, CLEAN UP THE DAMN ROOM FIRST :doh:



^^ This!! ^^


----------



## HottiMegan

Maintenance guy was in the kitchen replacing our big light and he left ceiling crumbs all over the place. I now need to sweep for the second time today.


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

I hate when a Website page is slow to load ... because of an AD I don't want to see! Or when someone's Website is so loaded down with leaping ponies and other show-offy tricks that it freezes just before crashing your computer.

I want instant gratifiation!!! Now!!!:bounce:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Micara said:


> I wish they sold vodka or something in the vending machines upstairs.



Water bottle + vodka = no one knows anything.


----------



## NYCGabriel

I hate how my connection dies in the late evenings and early mornings.


----------



## Lovelyone

All the people who showed up at my mother's funeral today and said "oh she was such a nice person blah blah blah...how long was she sick?" I wanted to punch them in the face and tell them, "Had you actually taken the time to call or visit her in the last ten years...you might have known that. Oh and by the way get your fake plastic affection away from me you dipshit MF'er" I didn't, I was a good girl.

Oh, and that f*cking friend of my sister's who showed up for the funeral even though she KNEW my mother HATED her--showed up for the funeral dressed in a spaghetti strap tank top, no bra, a pair of shorts and flip flops, let her grand kid CRY through the ENTIRE eulogy, then made it a point to tell everyone it was her grand baby's birthday that day (instead of giving my mother her day)....I wanted to run her over with the car and then back over her again. Good thing *I* wasn't the one driving. I might have had another funeral to attend next week. 

Family members who do the "I want, gimme, and can-I-have's" before we even bury my mother.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*LovelyOne:* That's Horrible that your sister allowed her friend to come, and act in such a way, I would've been having words with her. Kudos to you for showing such restraint as to not go off on those people. 




Current Non-Dims Annoyance: People who only Message me to brag about their sex life.
I don't CARE that you just screwed someone, how big their penis was, or how long you two did the fucking funky monkey for. 

WHY WOULD I!?


----------



## ValentineBBW

Terri,

I am so sorry for your loss, you are in my thoughts and prayers. 

hugs,

Becky


----------



## spiritangel

Hugs Lovelyone that is just aweful some people just dont get it


makes my lack of internet seem not quite so bad 

hugs


----------



## OneWickedAngel

{{{{ Teri }}}}

I'm so sorry for your loss. What is it about weddings and especially funerals that bring out the absolute ass in some people? 

For how you feel now:
*In Smiling Silence*

To hopefully help a little with how you'll feel later...
*Just Because*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Terri, I'm so very sorry about the loss of your mother. Also sorry to hear that your family was disrespected that way. 

You have my condolences and prayer.


----------



## nettie

Lovelyone, sorry to hear about the loss of your mother.


----------



## AuntHen

this little bird that nests on my porch...every morning and most of the day TWEET TWEET TWEET TWEET....the most obnoxious tweet you have ever heard. I keep hoping the redtail hawk will get it... not something I would normally do, but I am tired of yelling at it to SHUT UP!!!!!!  Sighhh


----------



## OneWickedAngel

fat9276 said:


> this little bird that nests on my porch...every morning and most of the day TWEET TWEET TWEET TWEET....the most obnoxious tweet you have ever heard. I keep hoping the redtail hawk will get it... not something I would normally do, but I am tired of yelling at it to SHUT UP!!!!!!  Sighhh



Either the hawk or THIS GUY.


----------



## HottiMegan

We're out of food and hubby was called back to the hospital so no grocery shopping today. I don't know what i'm going to do other than order pizza so the boys can eat. I'm mostly annoyed because public transit doesn't operate on Sunday. What lameness is that?


----------



## Crystal

I met a cute guy online. We've talked for a couple weeks now.

He likes me. He thinks I'm pretty.

He lives in fucking Illinois.

FML.


----------



## indy500tchr

that the states of Kentucky and Tennessee are in my way!


----------



## Allie Cat

Crystal said:


> I met a cute guy online. We've talked for a couple weeks now.
> 
> He likes me. He thinks I'm pretty.
> 
> He lives in fucking Illinois.
> 
> FML.



I'm glad I talked to you on the phone before I read this 

What *is* it with you and people nine hours away?


----------



## willowmoon

Frickin' mosquito bites.


----------



## CastingPearls

willowmoon said:


> Frickin' mosquito bites.


Oh yeah. Got one right between the shoulder blades too. Damn.


----------



## Paquito

I just wish that people would stop trying to tell me who I am, when I'm damn well capable of figuring it out myself.


----------



## Lamia

I keep losing shit or misplacing it. I really think I am starting to have some sort of mental decline. I'm becoming very absent minded. It all started with these stupid headaches about a year ago. I think everytime I have one it must kill off a million neurons.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Lamia said:


> I keep losing shit or misplacing it. I really think I am starting to have some sort of mental decline. I'm becoming very absent minded. It all started with these stupid headaches about a year ago. I think everytime I have one it must kill off a million neurons.



Might want to consult with a neurologist when your insurance kicks in. Sudden onset headaches aren't a good thing.


----------



## Shosh

Terri I am so sorry to hear of your mother's passing.

I did not know.

My thoughts and best wishes are with you.

xoxo

Shosh


----------



## lalatx

The dryer committed suicide last night. I shall try and fix it tonight after work, but will probably just end up destroying it with a hammer when my limited repair knowledge fails me. 

Clothesline it shall be for a while.


----------



## Shosh

lalatx said:


> The dryer committed suicide last night. I shall try and fix it tonight after work, but will probably just end up destroying it with a hammer when my limited repair knowledge fails me.
> 
> Clothesline it shall be for a while.



A clothesline is better for your clothes and the environment anyway.

Clothes dryers chew up power and they ruin your clothes, namely they shrink them and get them all out of shape.


----------



## willowmoon

STILL scratching mosquito bites, dang nab it.


----------



## BeaBea

Shosh said:


> A clothesline is better for your clothes and the environment anyway.



Things that annoy me include people who don't understand that not everyone lives in a land of perpetual sunshine and some of have driers from necessity rather than choice 

Tracey xx


----------



## spiritangel

I have found in we weather that hanging the clothes around my house gets them dry well with just a wee bit more time than the sun

hugs


----------



## Your Plump Princess

willowmoon said:


> STILL scratching mosquito bites, dang nab it.


The more you scratch, the more they'll itch, You know. 

Don't you have any "Anti-Itch" stick? There really _is_ such a thing.


----------



## CastingPearls

lalatx said:


> The dryer committed suicide last night. I shall try and fix it tonight after work, but will probably just end up destroying it with a hammer when my limited repair knowledge fails me.
> 
> Clothesline it shall be for a while.


I use folding drying racks too for more delicate things. You can find them in Walmart and the like reasonably inexpensive.


----------



## CastingPearls

willowmoon said:


> STILL scratching mosquito bites, dang nab it.


Benadryl cream. Used it last night. Worked like a charm.


----------



## BeaBea

Your Plump Princess said:


> Don't you have any "Anti-Itch" stick? There really _is_ such a thing.



Here in the UK Anthisan cream works a treat but I have no idea what its called in other countries. Anti-histamine tables such as Piriton can also help stop bug bites and stings from itching.

Tracey


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Lamia said:


> I keep losing shit or misplacing it. I really think I am starting to have some sort of mental decline. I'm becoming very absent minded. It all started with these stupid headaches about a year ago. I think everytime I have one it must kill off a million neurons.


I know I know I know... don't kill me people. I realize I'm a broken record.

But Lamia, just so you know, headaches and forgetfulness/memory loss can both be signs of sleep apnea. For whatever that's worth...


----------



## lalatx

Shosh said:


> A clothesline is better for your clothes and the environment anyway.
> 
> Clothes dryers chew up power and they ruin your clothes, namely they shrink them and get them all out of shape.



I used to sell appliances and I work for an appliance company currently so I am pretty knowledgeable when it comes to washer/dryers. Just cannot fix them. Plus my dryer is gas. 

I have a clothesline already use it for cotton shirts and dresser stuff that I do not want to put in the dryer. Dryer is mainly used for bedding, jeans and towels. 



BeaBea said:


> Things that annoy me include people who don't understand that not everyone lives in a land of perpetual sunshine and some of have driers from necessity rather than choice
> 
> Tracey xx



haha yes not everyone has sun, I am in Texas though so most days we have more than enough. With that being said I still do not want to be without a dryer.



spiritangel said:


> I have found in we weather that hanging the clothes around my house gets them dry well with just a wee bit more time than the sun. hugs



Yup hang them on the shower rod in the bathroom and what not works on rainy days. 




CastingPearls said:


> I use folding drying racks too for more delicate things. You can find them in Walmart and the like reasonably inexpensive.



Yup yup those are good to. 

I am getting a good deal on a nice new energy star washer and dryer from the company I work for. The ones I have now are pretty old and needed to be upgraded. They will be delivered on Thursday.


----------



## Rowan

On the 23rd of June I was rear ended by some guy who was stoned and not paying attention to the fact that I was stopped at the stop light. We both have progressive insurance and my car has been fixed, but who knows how long it will be before _I_ am fixed. I got really bad whiplash and I'm getting electrostimulus and ultrasound therapy on tuesdays and thursdays, and i've had an xray and mri which the dr said both were negative, but Im getting terrible headaches every day, my neck is still sore and stiff and my hands keep going numb, which makes typing at work very hard. I just wish I could get this all resolved and feel better 

I did hire an attorney, but they cant go after the guy's policy limits (which I dont even know what they are, probably miniscule knowing my luck) until after I'm done treating, but who knows when that will ever be. And the doctor won't prescribe me any pain meds 

*sigh* *tired of hurting*


----------



## willowmoon

Rowan, that is just an absolutely awful situation to be in. Sending hugs your way and hope you feel better somewhat soon ....


----------



## CarlaSixx

Rowan, sorry to hear you're in such a shitty situation 

----

I am really annoyed with high school drama. It's happening everywhere I look right now and seems people think I'm the only one they can turn to, so I'm in the middle of everything. I swear my life for the past 8 years + could be made into one hell of a soap opera.


----------



## HottiMegan

Rowan, i'm so sorry your in so much pain. My dad was in an accident and had problems with his neck for a long time.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Rowan said:


> On the 23rd of June I was rear ended by some guy who was stoned and not paying attention to the fact that I was stopped at the stop light. We both have progressive insurance and my car has been fixed, but who knows how long it will be before _I_ am fixed. I got really bad whiplash and I'm getting electrostimulus and ultrasound therapy on tuesdays and thursdays, and i've had an xray and mri which the dr said both were negative, but Im getting terrible headaches every day, my neck is still sore and stiff and my hands keep going numb, which makes typing at work very hard. I just wish I could get this all resolved and feel better
> 
> I did hire an attorney, but they cant go after the guy's policy limits (which I dont even know what they are, probably miniscule knowing my luck) until after I'm done treating, but who knows when that will ever be. And the doctor won't prescribe me any pain meds
> 
> *sigh* *tired of hurting*



Hope you start healing quickly, Rowan.

Being in a car wreck sucks.


----------



## HottiMegan

My husband is on call at the hospital this week. He left his pager at home (has a back up at work). The crazy pager has been going off every minute to two minutes for like an hour!! I don't know how to mute it.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

HottiMegan said:


> My husband is on call at the hospital this week. He left his pager at home (has a back up at work). The crazy pager has been going off every minute to two minutes for like an hour!! I don't know how to mute it.



Stick it in several plastic bags and then stick that under a pile of pillows in the back of a closet. My son had one of those damn giga pets once that would not stop beeping. I didn't wanna shut it off and kill it so I hid it while he was in school.


----------



## Linda

HottiMegan said:


> My husband is on call at the hospital this week. He left his pager at home (has a back up at work). The crazy pager has been going off every minute to two minutes for like an hour!! I don't know how to mute it.



Take the batteries out of it. if he has the backup pager he wont be needing that annoying one.


----------



## rellis10

My leaky window at 2am....urgh.


----------



## annetang

I was annoyed that I had let myself run to fat and some nasty ladies often stared at me and then teased me. I couldn't wear the pretty summer mini-skirts any more.


----------



## Proner

I'm annoyed that my back pains are back once again so I will walk like a grandpa today


----------



## fatgirlflyin

being at work is annoying me.
Worked 16 hours yesterday, went home slept for 3 hours and came back for another 16 hour shift today. 

Hoping I can keep my eyes open until 2pm!


----------



## spiritangel

I am annoyed at this cold and not having any cold or flue stuff in the house I mean seriously less that 48hrs for a whole box of extra large tissues is insane and the dripping doesnt want to stop meh also the lack of sleep that goes with me in cold and flu mode is exhausting


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The Fucking moles have destroyed my grandmothers lawn, to the point where I have to push the stupid lawn mower 3 times as hard as normal, and thus my thigh muscles are -killing- me. 

>;O I hate killing itty bitty creatures but these damn things can go get eaten by snakes! >;O


----------



## Micara

I'm annoyed that I don't know what to do on my lunch hour.

It's too hot to go sit outside in my car. 

I have exactly $10 in my wallet until tomorrow, so I can't go shopping.

I could go up to the lunchroom and read, but it gets kind of noisy up there, and then I get annoyed.


----------



## HottiMegan

My butt hurts. I don't know why or what i did. The muscles are just tired and sore. I half wonder if i was sleeping flexed again. I do that sometimes when i'm stressed..


----------



## CarlaSixx

I made a credit card payment at 11 this morning. I've been waiting for it to go through so that my credit is cleared enough so that I can go out and get myself a new computer. I hate waiting for stuff like this, and I wasted half a day going around town hoping that it goes through. It is normally done within a few hours, but of course... the moment I need it is the moment it's not going to go at the same speed it always does. Just frikkin lovely! 

And now, even if it goes through today, I won't be able to go out and buy my laptop because I'll be at my grandparents' place for their 60th anniversary. I don't even want to go because I HATE my grandmother. She's such a snob and so greedy. I hate the idea of having to be around her.


----------



## Rowan

willowmoon said:


> Rowan, that is just an absolutely awful situation to be in. Sending hugs your way and hope you feel better somewhat soon ....



Thank you, that's really sweet of you 



CarlaSixx said:


> Rowan, sorry to hear you're in such a shitty situation
> 
> ----
> 
> I am really annoyed with high school drama. It's happening everywhere I look right now and seems people think I'm the only one they can turn to, so I'm in the middle of everything. I swear my life for the past 8 years + could be made into one hell of a soap opera.





HottiMegan said:


> Rowan, i'm so sorry your in so much pain. My dad was in an accident and had problems with his neck for a long time.





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Hope you start healing quickly, Rowan.
> 
> Being in a car wreck sucks.



Thank you all, i appreciate it


----------



## Rowan

I am tired and fed up with my life. I just wish i could start new someplace else, find a job im happy with, meet the man i should be married to and just have a bit of happiness for a little while.
*sigh*


----------



## CastingPearls

Very few people rsvp to my annual cook-out but over 80 appear like refugees or survivors in a zombie movie making it impossible to figure out how much crap I have to buy. Oy.


----------



## Allie Cat

Rowan said:


> I am tired and fed up with my life. I just wish i could start new someplace else, find a job im happy with, meet the man i should be married to and just have a bit of happiness for a little while.
> *sigh*



I know exactly how you feel.  Except for maybe the man bit. I'll probably be single forevers.


----------



## annetang

The slow delivery service of several books bought online. It said I would get the books within 3-4 business days, but it has last nearly a week, and I'm exhausted to await for it.


----------



## spiritangel

this stupid cold sapping all my creativity been trying to get a dress made for a bear and keep screwing it up got the fabric stamped today so I suppose that is something...........................


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Kylie Minogue's "Can't Get You Out Of My Head" is my current earworm. The song itself is annoying enough, but it's the damned irony of it that is really driving me batty.


----------



## littlefairywren

OneWickedAngel said:


> Kylie Minogue's "Can't Get You Out Of My Head" is my current earworm. The song itself is annoying enough, but it's the damned irony of it that is really driving me batty.



Is it any wonder that one of her pet names over here is "The Singing Budgie" 
Out damn spot, I say out!!!


----------



## spiritangel

OneWickedAngel said:


> Kylie Minogue's "Can't Get You Out Of My Head" is my current earworm. The song itself is annoying enough, but it's the damned irony of it that is really driving me batty.



oh good grief just the title of that song and it starts on instant replay better drown it out with some other music and I feel your pain


----------



## Dromond

The weather is changing, which makes all my aches and pains worse. *reaches for the oxycodone*


----------



## HottiMegan

it's going to be 104 today!! I really, really, really hope that hubby doesn't get called back to the hospital this evening so we can cool off in the pool with a follow up of a scoop of ice cream. (not on my vegan diet but i want some!)


----------



## AuntHen

OneWickedAngel said:


> Kylie Minogue's "Can't Get You Out Of My Head" is my current earworm. The song itself is annoying enough, but it's the damned irony of it that is really driving me batty.




just for you... 

"and I go... lalala lalalalala lalala lalalalala..."


----------



## Allie Cat

I got hit with an automatic $35 overdraft fee for going over by two cents. FML.


----------



## snuggletiger

the one thing i got "volunteered" for has more twists and turns then a maze. Next time I feel the need to share a brilliant idea, I should stick my hands in my mouth and hum.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I am annoyed at the fact that vets have hidden fees. The last two times I have gone, the vet added in things I didn't ask for and it cost me 200$ to get my dog all her shots. I was planning to pan them out but he decided to do them all at once (on two separate occasions) and so it cost me more than I was actually set up for. Now I'm tight on money even though I have a healthy dog at my feet. I may not even be able to pay rent. And THAT bothers me.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Divals said:


> I got hit with an automatic $35 overdraft fee for going over by two cents. FML.



FWIW, the recent credit card legislation allows you to opt out of that. Of course, all the banks are sending YOU SHOULD OPT IN NOW BEFORE THE SKY FALLS notices out, but what most consumers don't realize is that you opting in is good for THE BANKS, not you. If you don't opt in (I'm not), if you use your check card and go over by two cents? The transaction would just be declined, instead of overdrafting you and allowing them to charge you $35.


----------



## Allie Cat

BigBeautifulMe said:


> FWIW, the recent credit card legislation allows you to opt out of that. Of course, all the banks are sending YOU SHOULD OPT IN NOW BEFORE THE SKY FALLS notices out, but what most consumers don't realize is that you opting in is good for THE BANKS, not you. If you don't opt in (I'm not), if you use your check card and go over by two cents? The transaction would just be declined, instead of overdrafting you and allowing them to charge you $35.



My bank told me that if I don't do anything I'd be opted out... Problem is though, the overdraft was from a check, not a debit transaction


----------



## Surlysomething

When people ride my ass on the road. Listen, jerkass, I WILL completely stop my car unless you back off. Pretty surprised when I did, eh? :blink:

It was smart of you to stay far back from me afterward because if you got any closer I was taking down your number and calling the cops.


----------



## Fluffy51888

Nosy People. Like, seriously. 

My Facebook status right now is the words to the song, "I Pray For You", which says things like, 'I pray your breaks go out running down a hill...' stuff like that. It's a funny song, and an inside joke with a friend. Well, I got a message from a close friend of mine's niece, who's 18 and younger than me. It said things like preteen girls look up to me, and that if I'm going to work camp I need to act with a Christlike attidute. And then has the nerve to say that she's not trying to act high and mighty. I AM a Christian, and I try to set a good example, but I'm not perfect. Geeeeeez. It's not like she's even a close friend; I barely know her. I don't know, maybe I shouldn't have let it bother me as much as it does. But I can't help it. >_<


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Mood Swings and Shifts in Motivation.

Two seconds ago, I was so hyper and happy I wanted to doll myself up, put on my good dress, and take pictures of me and my diploma. 


I get my makeup, find my dress, and now I'm back to being apathetic.

_That's_ annoying as hell to me right now. :/


----------



## qwertyman173

Fluffy51888 said:


> Nosy People. Like, seriously.



Ditto. With me, there is a fine line between people being politely/genuinely interested, and people being nosy. Sometimes it is difficult to tell them apart


----------



## Noir

These two "homeless" people outside of my work. I use quotations because they are infact not homeless. They have pulled out their cell phones and Iphones out numerous times to take pictures of the Mario mascot we have while they have the audacity to ask people for money when there are actual people who need it more than them just a few feet away. Ugh I hate people sometimes.


----------



## HottiMegan

i have a Samsung blu ray player in the bedroom that we bought as an Xmas present last year. Last night it did a firm wear update and now the darn thing is just a big black piece of plastic and metal that can open and close. The stupid update ruined my machine!! Apparently it's common since i googled it and all sorts of people are complaining of the same thing. ugh. I'm going to see if Costco would take it back after all this time, if not we're going to send it to Samsung. I just don't understand why they'd force an update when it kills so many machines. I missed watching my instant netflix last night.


----------



## willowmoon

Just feeling sick and kinda blah.


----------



## mossystate

Two doc appointments this week. I swear it is true what some people have told me...once you actually start going to the doctor, things start turning to shit!...and then more shit is right behind that shit...that's a lot of shit.


----------



## Saoirse

gum-chewing during sex? really?

the minty fresh breathe was nice, BUT COME THE FUCK ON.


----------



## Surlysomething

That I don't know why Christov is on a timeout again.

Haha.


----------



## HottiMegan

My right eyelid has been ticking all day!! it's driving me crazy!!!


----------



## Paquito

Surlysomething said:


> That I don't know why Christov is on a timeout again.
> 
> Haha.



Me too, and I need him back. He's so dreamy...


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

right now? That just when I was able to fix the irritation of my left contact lens, my right lens starts giving me trouble. I WANT GOOD VISION WITHOUT ASSISTANCE, darn it!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

That I fail so Much. 
Annoying. As. Hell


----------



## The Orange Mage

Surlysomething said:


> That I don't know why Christov is on a timeout again.
> 
> Haha.



Seriously, this.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

The Orange Mage said:


> Seriously, this.



He doesn't know either.


----------



## Lovelyone

my earphones for my MP3 Player decided to go on vacation without me. grrr.


----------



## The Orange Mage

hah, I had a CD Player (hey, it was 2002!) with my favorite album at the time in it stolen during a class trip.

and then when I rebought the album it got stolen again.

third time was the charm though

still annoying


----------



## HottiMegan

I have this weird, annoying itch in my nail bed. Obviously, being under my finger nail, i cant itch it. Ugh! I am squeezing my finger nail hoping to do something. It's driving me nuts!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm Annoyed at the humidity.
IT WAS COLD THIS MORNING. DAMP AND COLD! 
Now it's 83*F and feels like 90*F (According to weather.com)
I can hardly breath! And I'm going over to my moms to MOW!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I am NOT a sex toy.

I do NOT do hook ups. I do NOT do dirty chats. I do NOT care how horny you are. If that's all you want, you wasted your time bothering me at all. I don't care and might just bite the shit out of your dick if I don't punch it out or rip it off first. You're better off hitting on a doorknob than on me if you think you will be getting anywhere near my private parts. And don't even get me started on when someone wants to dirty talk/chat! 

Horny fuckers, stay the hell away from me!


----------



## Linda

This hot and humid weather. I am so over it!


----------



## Blackjack

Had to take care of a balance at my doctor's office to the tune of MY ENTIRE FUCKING PAYCHECK.

And my boss wonders why I don't get a doctor's note every time I call out.


----------



## goofy girl

Blackjack said:


> Had to take care of a balance at my doctor's office to the tune of MY ENTIRE FUCKING PAYCHECK.
> 
> And my boss wonders why I don't get a doctor's note every time I call out.



I write off LOTS of balances every day for "Financial Hardship"...and technically you're credit isn't supposed to be effected by unpaid medical bills. Just sayin'....


----------



## luscious_lulu

My friend's ex needs to grow up.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

German engineering is usually ingenius, but sometimes it can be down right rediculious. IE their jacks from the eighties. The one for my car is very very sketchy. I hope they have improved on the design since then. :doh:


----------



## Linda

rg770Ibanez said:


> German engineering is usually ingenius, but sometimes it can be down right rediculious. IE their jacks from the eighties. The one for my car is very very sketchy. I hope they have improved on the design since then. :doh:



Be careful!!


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Linda said:


> Be careful!!



haha thanks I was


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I'm annoyed that only one of my nostrils is plugged at the moment! Grrrr! I can't stand when that happens.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

INSOMNIA, GRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Dromond

Pain. Highly annoying.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

The tiny biting bastards bugs that got into my room and made a feast of my feet and calves. I have at least fifteen bite marks I could easily count and the itching is insane!


----------



## toni

OMG Rai I came to this thread to bitch about the same thing. I spent the last two days in the burbs and I am covered in bites!

It is like a cycle. Itch right arm, left arm, left hand, left thigh, left calf, right toe, right ankle, right calf, right knee back to right arm. UGHHHHHHHH


----------



## CastingPearls

Two of my cats are having a literal pissing contest in my house and I can't figure out which ones they are.


----------



## Mathias

It really annoys me when people use the word "irregardless."


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm annoyed that my re-scheduling my Accuplacer pissed off my parents. SORRY I'm at my moms doing lawnwork and trying to earn money.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*OWA: *I have 32 mosquito bites between my ankles, legs, and arms.
I want to soak in a mud bath. Because when I walked through the mud the other night, my ankels stopped itching. 

They are freaking VICIOUS now! Like 'Skeeto's on 'Roids or something! [ZOMG GOVERNMENT EXPERIMENTATIONZ GONE WRONG! :shocked: ]


----------



## CastingPearls

Mathias said:


> It really annoys me when people use the word "irregardless."


'supposebly' drives me insane.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

CastingPearls said:


> 'supposebly' drives me insane.



Me too! So does 'fustrated'. It's f*R*ustrated!!!! :doh: People who say fustrated make me frustrated.


----------



## CastingPearls

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Me too! So does 'fustrated'. It's f*R*ustrated!!!! :doh: People who say fustrated make me frustrated.


how about 'fusTURated?' --jeeeeeezus.


----------



## Linda

I am completely annoyed by my boss. She thinks by changing people around and making quick "bandaid" fixes things will get better. But she never addresses the core issues. The merger is happened in less than a month and she thinks she looks like she is actually doing something here. I am sweating my position and she is not making it any easier. I just have to keep on keepin on and hope I don't get caught up in her web of dysfunction.


----------



## Dromond

Mathias said:


> It really annoys me when people use the word "irregardless."



This "word" causes me to boil when I hear it. Jackie used to use it all the time, but I managed to coax her out of that bad habit. Thank God.


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> I am completely annoyed by my boss. She thinks by changing people around and making quick "bandaid" fixes things will get better. But she never addresses the core issues. The merger is happened in less than a month and she thinks she looks like she is actually doing something here. I am sweating my position and she is not making it any easier. I just have to keep on keepin on and hope I don't get caught up in her web of dysfunction.



Crossing my fingers for a smooth outcome, Linda


----------



## Linda

littlefairywren said:


> Crossing my fingers for a smooth outcome, Linda



Thanks Kimberly. :happy:


----------



## annetang

Heat rash rises on both my arms, left leg. Red and itchy! 
Also, a bug bit my elbow yesterday. 
I'd like to say " misfortune never comes alone", can't bear it any longer. Scratching!


----------



## Lovelyone

CastingPearls said:


> how about 'fusTURated?' --jeeeeeezus.



How about the word LIBARY? Ugh, that annoys me.


----------



## CastingPearls

Oh another one--the letter between 'Q' and 'S' is pronounced Ar-uhh. WTF?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Just a show of hands, who here is guilty of correcting people when they mispronounce a word, offline? 

-Raises Hand- 

Anyone else? ^^


Had to ask, Since all of the aforementioned grammar issues, irritate the PISS out of me.


----------



## goofy girl

Mortgage payments, bills to be paid and overdrawn bank accounts. :doh:

And yes, I KNOW I should be grateful to own a home and I AM sincerely grateful that I do own a home, and have a good job and we have two incomes and all of that stuff but some months it's still hard to stretch the money out. Or maybe I need to be a better budgeter. Which is probably the more reasonable answer lol


----------



## HottiMegan

I have been collecting some embroidery stitches and designs on my computer for a crazy quilt project i have and hubby finally reconnected the printer to the network. (it's wireless and needed the ip address changed) All that only to find out that we're in desperate need of ink!! I'm going to go to costco to get them refilled tonight so i can print again but would love them for my afternoon of embroidering my crazy quilt project.  ugh, it's hard embroidering with a laptop on your lap


----------



## CastingPearls

Your Plump Princess said:


> Just a show of hands, who here is guilty of correcting people when they mispronounce a word, offline?
> 
> -Raises Hand-
> 
> Anyone else? ^^
> 
> 
> Had to ask, Since all of the aforementioned grammar issues, irritate the PISS out of me.


Me me me!!! Hearing a mispronounced word is like nails on a chalkboard to me.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I have several happening all at once...

I'm...

...trying hard to not scratch at old insect bites that are driving me up the frickin' wall!

...chewing on one side of my mouth because my bridge fell out and I can't see dentist until tomorrow.

...having no idea why half my apartment is in the dark and it's not related to the fuse/cirduit breaker.

...waiting for an answer to a simple question from inconsiderate people.

...holding on to my near non-existent sense of humor by a very tenuous thread.

...thinking I should just call it a night, go to bed, and hopefully refind my personal joy tomorrow.


----------



## CAMellie

Having to wait 13 days for my insurance to get their thumbs out of their butts and finally agree to pay for my new medication...only to find out almost immediately that I'm allergic to it! :doh:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Congrats on the engagement! Major sucks on the medication - wow!


----------



## CAMellie

OneWickedAngel said:


> Congrats on the engagement! Major sucks on the medication - wow!



Thanks! And yeah...major sucks!


----------



## Rowan

My mother and I are fighting all the time right now. Im bored with my job and tired of just waiting for it to end since it's a temp job, so I'm looking for a new job. If I had a benefitted good job now, id be moving out. I think it will be better for our relationship. So hopefully I will hear back from some of the jobs I applied to!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

=) Good Luck, Rowan!


----------



## willowmoon

Rowan said:


> My mother and I are fighting all the time right now. Im bored with my job and tired of just waiting for it to end since it's a temp job, so I'm looking for a new job. If I had a benefitted good job now, id be moving out. I think it will be better for our relationship. So hopefully I will hear back from some of the jobs I applied to!!



Good luck Rowan -- I know the job market kinda sucks right now, so I'm hoping for the best for you!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Good luck, Rowan! 

----

I have to wear a splint on my left wrist right now. I'm a lefty, so this is making a lot of things difficult. I don't know what happened, but it's not the first time and luckily I kept my splint from the last few times. It feels like needles from the inside but the splint has a massage gel inside and almost immediately makes the pain go away. Now I'm stuck with it for a few days, though it feels like the right wrist may need one, soon, too.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Carla: * Owww! D: I hope the right one doesn't need one, and that your wrist feels better soon! 


My annoyance is that My dumb-ass lost my liter bottle of Brisk---wtf :/


----------



## Lovelyone

its hot and muggy. The storm that was supposed to come through here to clear out all the humidity...missed us. Grrr.


----------



## Proner

Nearly being insulted when I call people who didn't give books back at time


----------



## rellis10

The fact i'm late because one of my co-workers was inconsiderate.

At 4:45, 15 minutes before i finish, i normally go around the small building to lock the windows and empty the bins (i'm admin, not a cleaner, but i do it anyway). Everybody knows i do this.

However, today at 4:45, Ian (a tutor) comes up and in his low scouse voice mumbles "Erm, i need you to do this photocopying urgently for first thing tommorow morning" and slam a big ole' pile of papers down on my desk before buggering off home.

I knew just by looking at the pile of paper (and knowing the shoddy state of our photocopier) i wasnt just going to miss my first bus home but the one after that as well. If i hadnt had some help arranging the copies i'd probably have missed the bus after that too.

Ian knew when i finished, and that i had other stuff to do in that 15 mintues before i left. But he still waited until then to lump that on me. ARGH!

Ok, Rant over.


----------



## HottiMegan

That a butthead of a coworker rellis! Do you at least get overtime for that extra work?

My annoyance is i accidentally pricked my finger last night while embroidering and today it hurts pretty bad. It drew blood. It isn't painful enough to be concerned but hurts enough to wonder if i can do needlework today.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I lost my wallet, which has my ID, which I need in order to take my accuplacer, which I need to take in order to take classes at the local technical college. If I don't take the test today, my stepmom will be SO pissed, my dad even looked at me and said "If you -aren't- able to take it today, don't tell us. "


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> I lost my wallet, which has my ID, which I need in order to take my accuplacer, which I need to take in order to take classes at the local technical college. If I don't take the test today, my stepmom will be SO pissed, my dad even looked at me and said "If you -aren't- able to take it today, don't tell us. "



Oh....SHIT !!!! That sucks! Let us know if you do manage to find it!


----------



## mossystate

Your Plump Princess said:


> I lost my wallet, which has my ID, which I need in order to take my accuplacer, which I need to take in order to take classes at the local technical college. If I don't take the test today, my stepmom will be SO pissed, my dad even looked at me and said "If you -aren't- able to take it today, don't tell us. "



I know that there are times when great stress has me ' lose ' things that I don't actually want to have to face. Not saying that is what happened here, but it is not uncommon to sabotage ourselves like that when we have deadlines, and people who are pretty much expecting us to mess up.


----------



## CAMellie

Gas! Horrible, rotten gas. I think I killed Adrian


----------



## Dmitra

I probably accidentally threw away my double headed male patch cord in the last purge, grrr.


----------



## CAMellie

People who agree to do something for you...then spend the entire time trying to make you feel bad about it. If you didn't want to do it...friggin' SAY so! Jeez!


----------



## Lovelyone

Toothache.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I popped my weeping zit.
But now there's a hole in my lip from it.
I just can't win! >_<


----------



## CarlaSixx

I still don't have money... but massively need it! 

And I've figured out accessories and hair for a costume, but the clothing is a constant problem. I'm so frustrated with it! Clothing is ALWAYS a problem.


----------



## Mathias

Mosquitoes had a field day with me last night.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Mathias said:


> Mosquitoes had a field day with me last night.



I feel your pain Matt. There are a couple of spots on my still itching from being bit last Sunday. May the annoyance leave behind go away soon.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Once money comes in, we rush to spend it all. It's all necessities, but since I'm the one who does all the running around while my mother just sits in the car and waits for me to get back with all the stuff. 

I have to get groceries, put money in the bank, pay bills, do some shopping, get stuff for my dog, etc. All in one day. And groceries alone take over an hour to do (we shop for 2 weeks worth at a time). It's ALWAYS all in one shot on the same day and she wonders why I'm always in a bad mood and angry by the end of the day and for the next 2 as well!

And none of the "extra" shopping besides necessities is for me! It's so rare that it pisses me off. If I'm the one doing all the running all the time, I should get a little something for it, instead of being yelled at saying I never do anything. I also do the laundry and take care of every task that has to do with the dog. All my mom does is hold her for 10 minutes at the end of the night. And she says I do brick shit nothing!

So frustrating.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

My broken foot... So not fun! I'm in a walking boot


----------



## willowmoon

ButlerGirl09 said:


> My broken foot... So not fun! I'm in a walking boot



OUCH! What happened?


----------



## Gingembre

I'm tired and want an early night but i will shortly be starting an 8 hour shift. My second of the day. Meh.


----------



## Mathias

When you just miss someone's call by one ring, then you go to call them back and they don't pick up! :doh: I hate that!


----------



## CastingPearls

A new cycle of insomnia. Three nights with a grand total of 2 hours sleep. Nothing works. Not herbal, not over the counter, not even my prescription meds.


----------



## spiritangel

hugs elaine I know how that feels was finally getting first good nights sleep in forever but one kid hopped into bed with me fine, back to sleep and the other kid leaves the bedroom door open with a halllight glaring end of the kid that was in bed with me being asleep he was awake as then one by one lol only 3hrs sigh


----------



## CastingPearls

Awww hugs, Amanda. This has been a life-long thing with me. I don't even get close to sleepy. It comes and goes but this one is really bad and my dreams when I do sleep are really strange and exhausting.


----------



## spiritangel

Mine has been not so life long but def a last 10years ish thing I go through phases of insomnia I hear you about the dream thing to as I when I do remember dreams or have them often have vivid ones in full technicolour like I am living it at the time wich can be quite disturbing


----------



## CarlaSixx

I don't think I have insomnia but it feels like it. I always dream when I sleep and remember them all. It's like I never rested at night. I wake up more tired than before because of all the action in my dreams. It's scary. It always feels so real that I have to ask my mom if anything happened when I went to bed or something. Super creepy. I've been told to write short stories after people have heard about my dreams.


----------



## CastingPearls

CarlaSixx said:


> I don't think I have insomnia but it feels like it. I always dream when I sleep and remember them all. It's like I never rested at night. I wake up more tired than before because of all the action in my dreams. It's scary. It always feels so real that I have to ask my mom if anything happened when I went to bed or something. Super creepy. I've been told to write short stories after people have heard about my dreams.


Me too. I feel you there Carla.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

willowmoon said:


> OUCH! What happened?



Not sure, I think it's related to the half-marathon I did in May. Then it kept being overused and therefore never healed. So boooo to the broken foot, but thumbs up to good pain meds!


----------



## KittyKitten

That smart (or smart-assed) woman and stupid man scenario that is played over and over in radio and television ads is so nauseating. Why dumb down men in ads and for what reason? These ads are neither cute nor funny but sexist.


----------



## annetang

Ads are especially annoying when you're expecting a favorite programme or tv series. :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel

My cousins kids are way way more ferral than the last time I was here sigh


----------



## Rowan

CastingPearls said:


> A new cycle of insomnia. Three nights with a grand total of 2 hours sleep. Nothing works. Not herbal, not over the counter, not even my prescription meds.



Ive had that happen to me a lot and it definitely sucks, so I feel for ya!


----------



## Blackjack

Too little sleep; too many nightmares. I'm up too early to work too soon for too long. Today's gonna suck.


----------



## Blackjack

I'm all fancy'd up for my interview tomorrow with new shirt, pants, belt, tie, socks, all to a tune of over $100. That plus the prints for my portfolio add up to about a week's paycheck for me.

And now the shoes that I wore to the last formal function I had to dress up for... don't fit.

Oh, and I still can't quite get the whole "tying a tie" thing right.


----------



## willowmoon

It is ridiculously hot & humid out here -- can't wait for summer to leave ASAP.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I've lost any and all motivation I had for taking photos today.
It's so hot and humid, I can barely breath. But I know that I'll never get any good shots sitting inside playing Video Games. 

Raaabalaba!


----------



## Rowan

willowmoon said:


> It is ridiculously hot & humid out here -- can't wait for summer to leave ASAP.



I will take hot and humid any day over snow!!!  lol


----------



## spiritangel

My cousins middle child he has been suspended from school and just freaking ran away from the house, I have no keys and I am sore and achey still from train trip and having to sleep on a matress on the floor and I have no f...ing Idea where he is surely I have landed in the hellmouth seriously screwed up stuff of course cousin is in newcastle with bf and I have called one of ambers friends to keep an eye out for the little shit ok hes back and I am officially grrrr what a morning makes me not want kids of my own cept I know I would never ever let my kids get this ferral


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Speaking of mattresses on the floor.....I slept on one for three months. It's great to be able to sit on a real bed again....it seems so high


----------



## Wagimawr

Blackjack said:


> Oh, and I still can't quite get the whole "tying a tie" thing right.


http://tie-a-tie.net/

Works for me every time.


----------



## Mathias

spiritangel said:


> My cousins middle child he has been suspended from school and just freaking ran away from the house, I have no keys and I am sore and achey still from train trip and having to sleep on a matress on the floor and I have no f...ing Idea where he is surely I have landed in the hellmouth seriously screwed up stuff of course cousin is in newcastle with bf and I have called one of ambers friends to keep an eye out for the little shit ok hes back and I am officially grrrr what a morning makes me not want kids of my own cept I know I would never ever let my kids get this ferral



I'm so sorry to hear that. ((((((Big hugs))))))) your way.


----------



## spiritangel

omg I have never ever ever in my life seen so much laundry that needs to be folded I have done over 3 of those long deep baskets full and theres about 5 more to go grrr


----------



## HottiMegan

I woke up with a backache.. so not right!!


----------



## Lovelyone

I am annoyed that I don't have another one of these...


----------



## Rowan

I signed a lease to move into a new place on the 4th of september...I'll have a roommate, but at least it will be a place of my own again.

What is annoying me though is that my mom has been saying a lot of cruel and very hurtful things to me lately. (ex...went dancing on a tuesday night a couple of weeks ago and she texted me asking where i was, and I said i was out dancing some fat off and she said "Well I hope your Fat can get up in the morning to go to work...etc) It's almost like she is saying as many mean things and being as verbally abusive as she can be to me with the 29 days she has left of me living here. It's almost like she's doing it as much as she can so that it will ensure that I won't talk to her much after I move out, save for me paying half of the cell phone bill. 

I just dont get it.


----------



## mel

a hangnail


----------



## rellis10

The guy outside who's been banging on a door for half an hour at 11pm. GIVE IT A REST MAN!


----------



## Rowan

Guy I know from a cafe I hang out at posted a picture of his big fat fluffy cat and someone posts:

Cindy Nissen: More to love...

To which the guy's gf posts and says:

Wendy Yoder: pretty sure "more to love" only applies to seedy personal adds -- diabetes candidate is more appropriate

I'm surprised this guy..who is a really sweet guy, would be dating a chick who would make such an ignorant and bitchy comment. So of course I texted him on my phone and told him I'd make sure not to meet her anytime soon after a comment like that because I'm sure I'd just be a "diabetes candidate" to her because her siting the personal ad...I'm sure she wasn't talking about the cat at that point with her comment.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Rowan, That really sucks! =/


I'm Annoyed at the heat and humidity that's returned. GO AWAY ALREADY. 
Or bring us epic storms. =}


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> Rowan, That really sucks! =/
> 
> 
> I'm Annoyed at the heat and humidity that's returned. GO AWAY ALREADY.
> Or bring us epic storms. =}



YAAAY! I had some VERY epic storms out here very late last night .... YPP, since you're practically next door, did they swing your way as well?


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> Rowan, That really sucks! =/
> 
> 
> I'm Annoyed at the heat and humidity that's returned. GO AWAY ALREADY.
> Or bring us epic storms. =}



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TAIhSOeNd4&playnext=1&videos=VXpqwM9ln8g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlOJr1csOR4&videos=VXpqwM9ln8g

Two portable epic rainstorms coming right up!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

willowmoon said:


> YAAAY! I had some VERY epic storms out here very late last night .... YPP, since you're practically next door, did they swing your way as well?


Oh Man, You have NO idea! 

Had to wake my grandmother up and carry her pug downstairs, because there are a lot of tree branches that hang over her house. While I was outside with my mom having a smoke before the storms [or so we though] made impact, the wind suddenly picked up and we heard cracking and snapping in the trees. Then around 5am or so, me and my mom went out for a smoke because we hadn't seen lightning for a half hour or more. When all of a sudden we're standing outside, umbrella's up, and barefoot on wet ground. Blindingly bright purple lightning, and almost instantaneous thunder. [Less than half a second between the two.]

:smitten: Epic Storms, Ftw. :smitten:


----------



## CAMellie

Arrogant men who think the woman that loves them will forgive them ALWAYS. Uh...no we won't!


----------



## HottiMegan

I've been eating too much roughage.. i have a tummy ache as a result.. (i think i have spent too much time around little kids too  )


----------



## Rowan

I got a letter from the apts that I was planning on moving into on the 4th, and they said that my lease was no longer approved because of my credit. I know i dont have great credit but that really pissed me off because they let students live there who dont have any damn credit at all. *angry*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Rowan said:


> I got a letter from the apts that I was planning on moving into on the 4th, and they said that my lease was no longer approved because of my credit. I know i dont have great credit but that really pissed me off because they let students live there who dont have any damn credit at all. *angry*


Little credit is often better than bad credit, unfortunately, and they know that most students have parents that will bail them out financially if they get into trouble.


----------



## Rowan

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Little credit is often better than bad credit, unfortunately, and they know that most students have parents that will bail them out financially if they get into trouble.



I guess what annoys me the most is that the app fee was $50...so that went down the drain for nothing. It would have been one thing to pay the application fee and get turned down rather then them having me fill out an entire lease packet and then telling me a week later...too bad. That's what pissed me off the most, for them to act like i had the apt already and then to turn around and say too bad.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Yeah, that does suck.  I'm sorry


----------



## dcoyote

Psychology major friends who think they know more about marketing and consumer behavior than me! GRRRR!!!! Some of the things we have learned may have overlapped a bit, but that's only basic stuff. They have never had a single business class. Whatever, let them think they can make commercials with a bachelors in psychology. They know nothing of marketing. They know nothing of the crunch!

I <3 this. I needed to vent.


----------



## mercy

People I barely know who want me to be interested in their generic-looking, unremarkable babies.


----------



## Mathias

I'm in a depressed mood because of a dream I had last night.


----------



## mossystate

So very tired. I think my thyroid might be one of the culprits. Women with low energy might be a source of excitement for some...but it ain't no fun, let me tell ya.


----------



## Dmitra

I'm not usually a grammar <insert unfavorable group here> but I've been getting a little too peeved at the misuse of _less_ versus _fewer_.


----------



## littlefairywren

I was at my painting class today, which is something I look forward to all week. There are three new ladies that started this new semester. I sit close by to one of the newbies, and overheard her discussing her son with one of my girlfriends. Her son is dating and was asking his mother for advice. She said rather loudly that she told him "as long as she is not look fat and ugly, I will be a happy mother." 

As she made this statement, she looked directly at me and into my eyes....and then she did that up and down scan of my body. I have been getting a vibe from her since she started, and I guess I now know why. My lovely girlfriend said that surely the most important thing would be that her son was happy (bless her heart), but I was totally stumped. I get annoyed with myself that I am at a total loss for words when this kind of hatred for fat people happens around me, and when I am attacked


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> I was at my painting class today, which is something I look forward to all week. There are three new ladies that started this new semester. I sit close by to one of the newbies, and overheard her discussing her son with one of my girlfriends. Her son is dating and was asking his mother for advice. She said rather loudly that she told him "as long as she is not look fat and ugly, I will be a happy mother."
> 
> As she made this statement, she looked directly at me and into my eyes....and then she did that up and down scan of my body. I have been getting a vibe from her since she started, and I guess I now know why. My lovely girlfriend said that surely the most important thing would be that her son was happy (bless her heart), but I was totally stumped. I get annoyed with myself that I am at a total loss for words when this kind of hatred for fat people happens around me, and when I am attacked



That.........woman........better be glad I wasn't there to protect my Chicklet.  I would've been a combo of these:

View attachment angry-bird.jpg


View attachment osprey primary.jpg


View attachment bird.jpg


View attachment bird_attack11.jpg

​


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> That.........woman........better be glad I wasn't there to protect my Chicklet.  I would've been a combo of these:



ROFLMFAO! I luff yew, Momma Bird.....


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> I was at my painting class today, which is something I look forward to all week. There are three new ladies that started this new semester. I sit close by to one of the newbies, and overheard her discussing her son with one of my girlfriends. Her son is dating and was asking his mother for advice. She said rather loudly that she told him "as long as she is not look fat and ugly, I will be a happy mother."
> 
> As she made this statement, she looked directly at me and into my eyes....and then she did that up and down scan of my body. I have been getting a vibe from her since she started, and I guess I now know why. My lovely girlfriend said that surely the most important thing would be that her son was happy (bless her heart), but I was totally stumped. I get annoyed with myself that I am at a total loss for words when this kind of hatred for fat people happens around me, and when I am attacked



hug hug hug hug hug

soooo wish I could come to that class I would have been able to say a gobfull lol what an ignorant woman god I hope her son is a fa and capable of standing up for himself lol that would sooo be karmic bitch slapping at its best

huggles and ignore the mean silly cow she probably is one of those permanantly on a diet miserable women


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> hug hug hug hug hug
> 
> soooo wish I could come to that class I would have been able to say a gobfull lol what an ignorant woman god I hope her son is a fa and capable of standing up for himself lol that would sooo be karmic bitch slapping at its best
> 
> huggles and ignore the mean silly cow she probably is one of those permanantly on a diet miserable women



Ta, hon! :happy:


----------



## willowmoon

More heat, more humidity.

YUCK.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

littlefairywren said:


> I was at my painting class today, which is something I look forward to all week. There are three new ladies that started this new semester. I sit close by to one of the newbies, and overheard her discussing her son with one of my girlfriends. Her son is dating and was asking his mother for advice. She said rather loudly that she told him "as long as she is not look fat and ugly, I will be a happy mother."
> 
> ...snip...



OOOOOH! *steam coming out of ears* 

I'm so with Le Mizz on this one! Really??? Really???

I would have turned to my friend as if I never heard the exchange and said something like "I hope when I have children and they're of dating age that they would have the guts to be happy loving for the heart and from the heart. I would hate to think my children would be at home broken-hearted because they were too scared to love someone due to the misguided influences of others who have them convinced that the person of their affection isn't worthy of love because of some personal shitty social and especially fat prejudice. That would NOT make me a happy mother, but that's just me." And then I would look at her and do the body scan with as much of the silent "BITCH!" projected into my evil glare (even as I smile beguilingly) as possible.


----------



## CastingPearls

littlefairywren said:


> I was at my painting class today, which is something I look forward to all week. There are three new ladies that started this new semester. I sit close by to one of the newbies, and overheard her discussing her son with one of my girlfriends. Her son is dating and was asking his mother for advice. She said rather loudly that she told him "as long as she is not look fat and ugly, I will be a happy mother."
> 
> As she made this statement, she looked directly at me and into my eyes....and then she did that up and down scan of my body. I have been getting a vibe from her since she started, and I guess I now know why. My lovely girlfriend said that surely the most important thing would be that her son was happy (bless her heart), but I was totally stumped. I get annoyed with myself that I am at a total loss for words when this kind of hatred for fat people happens around me, and when I am attacked


LFW this made me so angry (and sad). BIG HUGS. I really really really wish I were there with you when that happened.

I would have laughed in her face. Man. Talk about issues. That kind of hatred is to the bone.


----------



## mossystate

Facebook...I keep getting an error box when I try to get into my messages.


----------



## Lamia

I don't have internet access anymore so won't be online for a long time. It's very annoying. I am using a friend's computer. It's the first time i've been online in 3 weeks probably.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I was hoping for a day inside today (I'm really getting agoraphobic and anti-social) but mom is gonna make me go out and do errands for her. Pills, bills, and whatever the hell else she can think of.


----------



## Blackjack

Lamia said:


> I don't have internet access anymore so won't be online for a long time. It's very annoying. I am using a friend's computer. It's the first time i've been online in 3 weeks probably.



Was wondering where you'd got to. Hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## littlefairywren

OneWickedAngel said:


> OOOOOH! *steam coming out of ears*
> 
> I'm so with Le Mizz on this one! Really??? Really???
> 
> I would have turned to my friend as if I never heard the exchange and said something like "I hope when I have children and they're of dating age that they would have the guts to be happy loving for the heart and from the heart. I would hate to think my children would be at home broken-hearted because they were too scared to love someone due to the misguided influences of others who have them convinced that the person of their affection isn't worthy of love because of some personal shitty social and especially fat prejudice. That would NOT make me a happy mother, but that's just me." And then I would look at her and do the body scan with as much of the silent "BITCH!" projected into my evil glare (even as I smile beguilingly) as possible.





CastingPearls said:


> LFW this made me so angry (and sad). BIG HUGS. I really really really wish I were there with you when that happened.
> 
> I would have laughed in her face. Man. Talk about issues. That kind of hatred is to the bone.



MB, SA, OWA and Elaine....you guys are just awesome! Thank you :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu

littlefairywren said:


> I was at my painting class today, which is something I look forward to all week. There are three new ladies that started this new semester. I sit close by to one of the newbies, and overheard her discussing her son with one of my girlfriends. Her son is dating and was asking his mother for advice. She said rather loudly that she told him "as long as she is not look fat and ugly, I will be a happy mother."
> 
> As she made this statement, she looked directly at me and into my eyes....and then she did that up and down scan of my body. I have been getting a vibe from her since she started, and I guess I now know why. My lovely girlfriend said that surely the most important thing would be that her son was happy (bless her heart), but I was totally stumped. I get annoyed with myself that I am at a total loss for words when this kind of hatred for fat people happens around me, and when I am attacked




I'd like to smack her upside the head!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm annoyed at my lonliness, and the fact that I'll be alone with only two dogs to keep me company for the next 8 days.


Ugh.


----------



## Allie Cat

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm annoyed at my lonliness, and the fact that I'll be alone with only two dogs to keep me company for the next 8 days.
> 
> 
> Ugh.



*hugs* 

I hates being alone and lonely too...

But take heart! At least people know! You could be like poor Lorenzo. He's all alone... and no one knows.


----------



## littlefairywren

luscious_lulu said:


> I'd like to smack her upside the head!



You lovely woman, you!! 



Alicia Rose said:


> *hugs*
> 
> I hates being alone and lonely too...
> 
> But take heart! At least people know! You could be like poor Lorenzo. He's all alone... and no one knows.



Awww, I love Lorenzo! 

@YPP....(((hugs)))


----------



## dcoyote

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm annoyed at my lonliness, and the fact that I'll be alone with only two dogs to keep me company for the next 8 days.
> 
> 
> Ugh.


I know how you feel. I've been stuck at home for a while now with only the dogs.




Ironing burns!! I dropped the damn thing on my leg. Now I have a burn complete with a blister that looks suspiciously like the Star Trek logo. I think it's a sign.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I have been having a _really_ bad itch to play video games lately, namely the Final Fantasy and Kingdom Hearts games, but my brother will NOT answer any of my messages nor my mother's and he is the one who has my gaming system and my games and I want them back so I can play!


----------



## rg770Ibanez

My timing has always been pretty horrible. Especially when it comes to anything dealing with dating or relationships so this comes as no surprise to me. There is this girl that works up at the fast food joint in my school and I have been crushing on her pretty hard ever since she started up there. I've been wanting to ask her if she would like to hang out and exchange numbers etc, but I've just been too shy. Plus you never know if your someone's type and I don't like getting shot down so I was pretty hesitant. Well I talked it over with my roomie and she finally convinced me to give it a chance. So I go to school today super pumped and ready to ask this girl if she wants to hang out sometime or whatever. And to no surprise I find out at lunch she got fired for posting some crap on facebook about chekers. FML to the max.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

The fact that I'm the only one working in the counseling center today and that results in me being soooooooo bored! I'm about to look like the batty one when I start talking to the wall to keep myself entertained!


----------



## snuggletiger

Most annoying thing today is my back still hurts from Friday's car accident, and her insurance company thinks my inconvience, pain, etc is only worth 1800 smackers.


----------



## CarlaSixx

My mother's meeting was supposed to be done by 2PM so that we could head out by 3 the latest to go and get things done. It is now almost 5 to 3. She is STILL not done the meeting, which means it may take til 4 or later to go out, and by then, we may not be able to do half the things we were going to do.


----------



## rellis10

I'm annoyed i'm gonna have to send back the two shirts I bought and got in the mail today. One's too big and the other looks awful compared to the photo on the website. Urgh.


----------



## Allie Cat

I am annoyed because it is so hot and humid that my makeup is MELTING OFF MY FACE >.<


----------



## Aust99

Laptop fell off the couch and my internet thingy broke... I only got it on Friday!! Had to buy a new one, thank god the price went down to $49....


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Just Watched the weather.

Tomorrow's high is supposed to be 90-93*F and Feel like 100. [Which, when they say that, usually means it'll be 100-101*F. ]


Ugh! 

At least all I have to do outside tomorrow is change the water for my uncles minnows. [Which keep dying off. :sad: ]


----------



## Paquito

IC that I'm still stewing a comment my mom made recently.

We were eating at a steakhouse when she sort of points me into the direction of a couple sitting a few booths away from us. It's a couple, both fat, just sitting in the booth and eating food. My mom then says "don't worry, me and dad will never me that big."

Ugh. This really pisses me off. First, the couple wasn't huge my any stretch of the imagination (it was still a foul comment, regardless of whether the couple was chubby of SS-status), and probably only 20-50 pounds heavier than my parents. Second, these booths aren't particularly big, so everyone is squashed in when they sit with someone else. Just... it was so rude and flippant, like it was ok. I gave her an evil eye and she promptly got quiet, but I don't think she quite got the message. It just makes me think about what she'll say when I'm that big...


----------



## snuggletiger

The truck is in the shop, and the saturn overheats and my arm got burned from the shooting geyser of hot radiator water. needless to say waiting for the car to cool and get to the Urgent Care, my arm has only been burning for 2 hours straight. if it happens in 3's I am scared to see what #3 will be.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I just completely broke down in front of my mother.

Years of being told to finish high school, choose a career, and get my ass into college has finally taken a toll on me. I completely broke down to the point that I even threw up from crying so hard. 

And all my mom could do was watch me and say "oh, come on. There must be _something_ you want to do."



Gawd, I give up.


----------



## Mathias

People who get high and then come to class really fucking piss me off.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

One of the dogs I'm watching got hold of a bottle of Avon Moisture Therapy Lotion, Opened it, and it looks like she was able to lick some of it up. 

Ugh. I can't even pee now? Great. (I don't go on the computer when she isn't curled up by me. )


-Facepalm-


----------



## Mathias

I liked my friend's status over Facebook. I DON'T like the crap ton of comment notifications from people I don't even know. I think that should be something you have the ability to turn off.


----------



## CastingPearls

Mathias said:


> I liked my friend's status over Facebook. I DON'T like the crap ton of comment notifications from people I don't even know. I think that should be something you have the ability to turn off.


What I've been doing since that started was to unlike it after it gets more than three hits.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Mathias said:


> I liked my friend's status over Facebook. I DON'T like the crap ton of comment notifications from people I don't even know. I think that should be something you have the ability to turn off.



UGH. I know! >( 


I Liked my cousins status? I Log off for the night. Come back with THIRTY FIVE NOTIFICATIONS. All on that status. 

"..TF?"


----------



## HottiMegan

I dont know why but i can't keep my eyes open today. i want to go sleep it off, what ever it is. I a m so sleepy!! I have housework to do and Alex to watch so don't get a nap. i feel so f'in tired. I'm hoping an infusion of caffeine can help. I don't do caffeine very often other than tea so it should pep me up a bit.


----------



## intraultra

So annoyed at myself. Because I can't wake up at a decent hour like a normal person, I missed a phone call about a job. Called them back right away, but they already gave it to someone they could get a hold of because they needed someone to start Monday. Ugh.


----------



## Paquito

Is anybody else having Google Chrome problems? I thought it might have been just me, but my Itunes and Internet Explorer work just fine :/.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Paquito said:


> Is anybody else having Google Chrome problems? I thought it might have been just me, but my Itunes and Internet Explorer work just fine :/.



Nope. I'm on Google Chrome now and it's working fine for me.


----------



## Paquito

OneWickedAngel said:


> Nope. I'm on Google Chrome now and it's working fine for me.



Maybe I should try reinstalling it or getting that Firefox thing-a-ma-jigger.


----------



## CastingPearls

Google Chrome is just not working for me. I use Firefox on my pc and netpad but I'm now running into problems with game apps on Facebook cos I DON'T use Chrome. What's a girl to do?


----------



## Mathias

CastingPearls said:


> Google Chrome is just not working for me. I use Firefox on my pc and netpad but I'm now running into problems with game apps on Facebook cos I DON'T use Chrome. What's a girl to do?



Have you tried Opera? Other than the fact that chat won't work when I use it, I like it alot.


----------



## CastingPearls

Mathias said:


> Have you tried Opera? Other than the fact that chat won't work when I use it, I like it alot.


Thanks, Matt. I'll look into it.


----------



## HappyFA75

I am annoyed I have to walk to Burger King.


----------



## Paquito

Google Chrome update: I surfed through the technical help thing and it said to try resetting my firewall. I remembered that last night something asked for access to my computer twice, so I allowed it the first time and blocked it the second time. After I restored the defaults on my firewall, it worked.

You can all breathe easy now.


----------



## cherylharrell

I get tired like that too. Then again I'm diabetic and get depression from it. Hope ya feel better soon...


----------



## Lovelyone

People who allow an 11 year old mentally unstable child to believe that she is a horse--including allowing her to drink water from a bucket, do dressage in the house, talk about her hands as hooves, and whinnying as she talks to people. They allow her to come up behind people and grab their hair in her teeth and pull it, like she is a horse. It frustrates me. They are doing her no favors nor are they preparing her for the REAL world. I find it disturbing and disgusting.


----------



## MattB

I'm totally sleep deprived right now, and the first chance I get in a few weeks to go to bed early I get an allergy attack and it's keeping me up. Meh!


----------



## Paquito

So I was helping my roommate get her IKEA picture frames together, and I notice that she has about 20-25 pictures going up so far. And as I look through all of them, I notice that I'm not in any of them. Not a single one. She's got the same people in half of them, then friends that she talks about having drifted away from. And I'm supposed to be one of her best friends, and I'm in nothing.

But the thing I'm annoyed about is not being able to get past this. It's gnawing at me, and I freaking hate my mindset where I take anything and twist it to think that I'm unimportant.


----------



## spiritangel

that one of my dresses that should have fit over my hips does so but just barely and is very sheer, so if I wore underwear and my usuall leggings youd def see the elastic waist part grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## lalatx

I did not get my $100 referral bonus. New HR guy basically states he does not know who referred anyone before he started working there. LAME


----------



## CAMellie

Adrian is torturing me with "The Story of Riki Oh" :doh:


----------



## Lovelyone

Paquito said:


> So I was helping my roommate get her IKEA picture frames together, and I notice that she has about 20-25 pictures going up so far. And as I look through all of them, I notice that I'm not in any of them. Not a single one. She's got the same people in half of them, then friends that she talks about having drifted away from. And I'm supposed to be one of her best friends, and I'm in nothing.
> 
> But the thing I'm annoyed about is not being able to get past this. It's gnawing at me, and I freaking hate my mindset where I take anything and twist it to think that I'm unimportant.



I have the same problem only with family members. I go to their facebook or myspace pages and there are pics of everyone else but me. I ask them "Why dont you have any pics of me?" and "Why do you have pics of everyone but me?" They say, "I dont have any new ones" so I send them new ones..and they say "oh I forgot..blah blah blah." 
I removed all the pics I had of family members who treat me this way from my walls and from my pc pages...and now THEY are asking why. I tell them the truth, that "I don't have any new ones of them" and "I am making room in my life for people who make room for me"


----------



## CastingPearls

Facebook IM and YIM are acting wonky tonight.


----------



## mszwebs

I am annoyed that ever time I sign onto YIM, I have like 3 or 4 spam friend requests. SUCH a pain in the ass to deal with on my phone.


----------



## HottiMegan

I have been battling a mild stomach bug this week. Today my gut is so crampy it makes me want to double over. ugh.. I wish i could spend the day in bed. I don't think alex would like being cooped up in his bed though.


----------



## snuggletiger

anxious about seeing the lawyer today about the car smooshup of 2 weeks ago. Worried whether or not I got a strong enough case.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

snuggletiger said:


> anxious about seeing the lawyer today about the car smooshup of 2 weeks ago. Worried whether or not I got a strong enough case.



Oh no- are you okay? What happened?


----------



## DeerVictory

Dear cook, 

I don't like you. 

Love, cranky overworked underpaid undertipped waitress. 

p.s. mind your own business, please. 
p.p.s. you're the reason I'm happy to be nearly finished working there. 
p.p.p.s you creep me out.


----------



## AuntHen

I cut the back of my feet above the heel and they rip back open every time I move them. Feels like stinging fire


----------



## Lovelyone

back pain...can't sit up for too long, can't stand for too long, can't lay down for too long or I get stiff achy back and it will hurt MORE when I try to sit up again. It's a freaking treadmill of pain-I need a masseuse/eur. *sigh.


----------



## CAMellie

Adrian shaved off his goatee...and now he looks 12!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

The distance between two people


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I couldn't get Final Fantasy VIII to work for a long time, FINALLY am playing it, went to save, my save packs are all full except for one. Which, when I went to save [thank gods I didn't turn off the system right away] came up [afterwards] "Data Damaged" 

...Ugh!


----------



## CAMellie

The camera on the new cell phone I just got Friday doesn't work. Luckily, it's under a 30 day warranty so I'll have a replacement by Thursday.

Still....there were pics I wanted to take NOW! GRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Dromond

I live in gamer hell. There are NO GAMING STORES AT ALL in the metropolitan Mobile, Alabama area.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUGH!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Dromond said:


> I live in gamer hell. There are NO GAMING STORES AT ALL in the metropolitan Mobile, Alabama area.
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUGH!


Oh Gawd! You Poor thing! 
I honestly just cringed.

Thank Goodness for the internet, Kupo?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Dromond said:


> I live in gamer hell. There are NO GAMING STORES AT ALL in the metropolitan Mobile, Alabama area.
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUGH!



You see no gaming stores, but I see a potential niche just waiting to be filled.

Just sayin'


----------



## Blackjack

OneWickedAngel said:


> You see no gaming stores, but I see a potential niche just waiting to be filled.
> 
> Just sayin'



[vagina joke goes here]


----------



## Blackjack

Oh, my annoyance for today: I forgot to make sure I emptied my pockets before putting my clothes in the wash.

My iPod was in there.

Fortunately it was just a cheap refurbished one, and I haven't been using it much lately, but still... dammit.


----------



## Saoirse

I get annoyed when I
see really long drawn-out
posts that are formatted
in this ridiculous way.
not sure if its a computer thing
or if people have a passion
for the "Enter" key... but honestly
i usually end up scrolling past
them. CAUSE ITS DAMN ANNOYING.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Blackjack said:


> [vagina joke goes here]



:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## CastingPearls

Saoirse said:


> I get annoyed when I
> see really long drawn-out
> posts that are formatted
> in this ridiculous way.
> not sure if its a computer thing
> or if people have a passion
> for the "Enter" key... but honestly
> i usually end up scrolling past
> them. CAUSE ITS DAMN ANNOYING.


damn
rep gods
couldn't 
agree
with you more


----------



## spiritangel

Saoirse said:


> I get annoyed when I
> see really long drawn-out
> posts that are formatted
> in this ridiculous way.
> not sure if its a computer thing
> or if people have a passion
> for the "Enter" key... but honestly
> i usually end up scrolling past
> them. CAUSE ITS DAMN ANNOYING.



well if it is a piece of poetry I totally understand it beyond that erm ahh no idea what makes people do most of the things they do


----------



## spiritangel

I am annoyed I dont live closer to all the amazing friends I know cause I would love to be able to hang out with them hmmm doesnt help they are scattered all over the world either and all over Australia either..... damn you one horse hick crazy town where I live


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> I am annoyed I dont live closer to all the amazing friends I know cause I would love to be able to hang out with them hmmm doesnt help they are scattered all over the world either and all over Australia either..... damn you one horse hick crazy town where I live


Australia is on my list of places to go!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Saoirse said:


> I get annoyed when I
> see really long drawn-out
> posts that are formatted
> in this ridiculous way.
> not sure if its a computer thing
> or if people have a passion
> for the "Enter" key... but honestly
> i usually end up scrolling past
> them. CAUSE ITS DAMN ANNOYING.


hahaha, i totally scrolled past this post the first time! LOL


----------



## Dromond

OneWickedAngel said:


> You see no gaming stores, but I see a potential niche just waiting to be filled.
> 
> Just sayin'



Absolutely true. Sadly, I lack cash and any sort of business sense.


----------



## Aust99

Umm.... why is it the bills seem to breed in my letter box... got three today. The damned council rates arrived.... FARRRKKKK!!!!


----------



## Lovelyone

Blackjack said:


> Oh, my annoyance for today: I forgot to make sure I emptied my pockets before putting my clothes in the wash.
> 
> My iPod was in there.
> 
> Fortunately it was just a cheap refurbished one, and I haven't been using it much lately, but still... dammit.



I am so sorry that you lost your Ipod that way. I will never do that. I say that just to reassure myself, cos I am infamous for washing my clothes with anything from money,to salt water taffy (gosh that was a mess), to make-up in the pockets. I love my nano, it never leaves my side. I love it more than my children...wait, I dont have children, but if I did I'd love it more. 

My annoyance--People who talk about themselves in third person. "Terri loves sweet cake. mm, ME loves this sweet cake. She loves it, yes I do."


----------



## Allie Cat

Lovelyone said:


> My annoyance--People who talk about themselves in third person. "Terri loves sweet cake. mm, ME loves this sweet cake. She loves it, yes I do."



Aww, Lecy is sorry u_u


----------



## CAMellie

Life...that is all


----------



## HappyFA75

Annoyed it rained slightly on my new shows while walking home with KFC.


----------



## mossystate

Saoirse said:


> I get annoyed when I
> see really long drawn-out
> posts that are formatted
> in this ridiculous way.
> not sure if its a computer thing
> or if people have a passion
> for the "Enter" key... but honestly
> i usually end up scrolling past
> them. CAUSE ITS DAMN ANNOYING.



Bold that and/or make it *colorful*, and I will be there with you, pitchfork in hand.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mossystate said:


> Bold that and/or make it *colorful*, and I will be there with you, pitchfork in hand.



may we add a bunch of ^^ + = < > * to the list too?


----------



## mossystate

MizzSnakeBite said:


> may we add a bunch of ^^ + = < > * to the list too?



As long as these babies...................... are not on the list, of course!


----------



## Proner

Former teammates and coach who makes comments on my back saying that's a good thing I leave the team seeing my level on the first game of the season.


----------



## BeaBea

mossystate said:


> Bold that and/or make it *colorful*, and I will be there with you, pitchfork in hand.





MizzSnakeBite said:


> may we add a bunch of ^^ + = < > * to the list too?



Also on the list - people who believe that posting a response of 

+1 

means they are making a worthwhile contribution to the debate.


----------



## Allie Cat

BeaBea said:


> Also on the list - people who believe that posting a response of
> 
> +1
> 
> means they are making a worthwhile contribution to the debate.



+1. Er, I mean, indeed. Also, people who go on at length about who they have on their ignore list. Doesn't that kind of defeat the purpose? Though, I don't use them on any forum I'm on..


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Proner said:


> Former teammates and coach who makes comments on my back saying that's a good thing I leave the team seeing my level on the first game of the season.



Ouch! And behind your back to boot?! Amazing how that nonsense comes out like, that AFTER you chose to leave the team. I say F 'em!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Saoirse said:


> I get annoyed when I
> see really long drawn-out
> posts that are formatted
> in this ridiculous way.
> not sure if its a computer thing
> or if people have a passion
> for the "Enter" key... but honestly
> i usually end up scrolling past
> them. CAUSE ITS DAMN ANNOYING.





mossystate said:


> Bold that and/or make it *colorful*, and I will be there with you, pitchfork in hand.





MizzSnakeBite said:


> may we add a bunch of ^^ + = < > * to the list too?





mossystate said:


> As long as these babies...................... are not on the list, of course!





BeaBea said:


> Also on the list - people who believe that posting a response of
> 
> +1
> 
> means they are making a worthwhile contribution to the debate.





Alicia Rose said:


> +1. Er, I mean, indeed. Also, people who go on at length about who they have on their ignore list. Doesn't that kind of defeat the purpose? Though, I don't use them on any forum I'm on..



Add the "there's a YouTube link for that" in response to every subject, EVERY SUBJECT! 

And then add the "Wait! There are ten graphics for that one post!" responders.


----------



## Lovelyone

people who call you but have absolutely nothing to say.

people who message you and before you can answer them in return they tell you that they have errands to run or some place to be (if you had things to do, why would you message someone and start a conversation with them?)

people who owe me money won't pay me back

I am out of lysol.

I can't seem to find a decent position to sit or lay down where my sciatica doesn't bother me---also that Tylenol doesn't even TOUCH the pain.

I need to do my laundry and can't carry the basket down the stairs to the laundry room (see above).

I am out of chocolate.

I bought the movie "Maybe, Definitely" for my IPod on the advice of a friend...don't get me wrong, its a nice and cute little movie...but I could have rented it and been happier. Its one of those movies where seeing it one time would have been enough.

also, I am annoyed that all these ^^^^ things annoy me. grrrr


----------



## Proner

OneWickedAngel said:


> Ouch! And behind your back to boot?! Amazing how that nonsense comes out like, that AFTER you chose to leave the team. I say F 'em!



Yeah but I don't want to enter in their game, I will be on the field this week-end and play and enjoy it. That will be my victory.

Oh and my former coach came to see my Dad recently and told him that it would be better for me if I didn't play this game. That's just so mean, dumb to say things like that! Oh joy of bitterness, it's so sad to see how people could act when you're on their "wrong" side.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mossystate said:


> As long as these babies...................... are not on the list, of course!



heh I love...........too much to add them to the list!




BeaBea said:


> Also on the list - people who believe that posting a response of
> 
> +1
> 
> means they are making a worthwhile contribution to the debate.



Oh yes, that too.



Alicia Rose said:


> +1. Er, I mean, indeed. Also, people who go on at length about who they have on their ignore list. Doesn't that kind of defeat the purpose? Though, I don't use them on any forum I'm on..



haha




OneWickedAngel said:


> Add the "there's a YouTube link for that" in response to every subject, EVERY SUBJECT!
> 
> And then add the "Wait! There are ten graphics for that one post!" responders.



Yes, yes, and yes. If I watched every YouTube link posted, I'd be watching them 24 hrs straight.


----------



## KittyKitten

So Tiger Woods and Elin are divorced? He should not have gotten married in the first place, at least not now. A young man with a demanding career and globs of money should not get married! I said it! 


You'll have plenty of time at the end of your career when the knees are bad, and the recovery time from injury keeps getting longer and longer, to settle down get married and build a committed family.

Those 'ballers' who want to play around, just don't get married!


----------



## HappyFA75

OneWickedAngel said:


> Add the "there's a YouTube link for that" in response to every subject, EVERY SUBJECT!
> 
> And then add the "Wait! There are ten graphics for that one post!" responders.



Well, what is wrong with that? Maybe the link states what they can. Some ARE not perfect, some are, ya know. Of course, dont take that serious, its sarcasm. Just ask the ... oh/nm.

Who wants to know who i have on Ignore? its up to 12 people, including re-adding the one i had to un-add to make the quote. Just ask the ... oh/nm.


----------



## Markt

happyface83 said:


> So Tiger Woods and Elin are divorced? He should not have gotten married in the first place, at least not now. A young man with a demanding career and globs of money should not get married! I said it!
> 
> 
> You'll have plenty of time at the end of your career when the knees are bad, and the recovery time from injury keeps getting longer and longer, to settle down get married and build a committed family.
> 
> Those 'ballers' who want to play around, just don't get married!



True, but then he couldn't have been viewed as a safe and focused family man, which was key to his endorsement deals...I think that's really the only reason his publicity people told him to get married. Also that girl has very little personality...if you get married, find an enjoyable/loving person not just a hot one!


----------



## CAMellie

More than half of the people I texted to tell them about Martin Short's wife passing away had NO CLUE who he is! Am I THAT old?!?!


----------



## Paquito

+1

To what? Well it doesn't matter. I just want you all to know that if you don't pay attention to my serious opinions, I'll put you on ignore.

I'm fucking serious.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Paquito said:


> +1
> 
> To what? Well it doesn't matter. I just want you all to know that if you don't pay attention to my serious opinions, I'll put you on ignore.
> 
> I'm fucking serious.



Here ya go HappyFA, now you don't need to peek.


----------



## Micara

Being ignored. (Not to be confused with being Put on Ignore. I don't care about that.)


----------



## Weirdo890

Micara said:


> Being ignored. (Not to be confused with being Put on Ignore. I don't care about that.)



I'm here for you. :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

I went to a picnic on Sunday and got sunburned and a few mosquito bites. I've been able to avoid getting both all summer. I'm itchy and hot now. 

Also our new-ish router keeps screwing up the internet. I was without ALL day! No instant Netflix or even communication to the world. I have no contact with real live people other than my boys and my internet is a vital part of my day. I hate the new router it sucks!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

This Cold.
Ugh. GTFO already! :doh:


----------



## spiritangel

that I trow I have to go for blood tests, not that that bothers me too much what bothers me is this is the first round of what could be a few rounds of them sigh oh and the fact the dr stuck swabs up my freaking nose not fun


----------



## JoyJoy

Alzheimer's Disease. 

It's pronounced *ALLZ-HI-MERS *disease. 

*NOT* *NOT* *NOT* ALLTIMER'S Disease!!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

A friend of a friend's comment on Facebook:

_"No kicks? I hope you like the biggum's cause that damn sure means she isn't taking her tail to the gym."_

Did it really NOT occur to her that he just might have fat female friends who would see that? Or did she truly not give a shit?


----------



## Lovelyone

gray skies
my internet connection


----------



## CastingPearls

OneWickedAngel said:


> A friend of a friend's comment on Facebook:
> 
> _"No kicks? I hope you like the biggum's cause that damn sure means she isn't taking her tail to the gym."_
> 
> Did it really NOT occur to her that he just might have fat female friends who would see that? Or did she truly not give a shit?


Those 'friends'? They get deleted.


----------



## CastingPearls

I feel like I need a degree in demolition to open a freakin' box from Amazon.com.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CastingPearls said:


> Those 'friends'? They get deleted.



She's not my friend to delete. 

I responded with "Wow __, I guess it's a damn good thing you don't have friends who are "biggum's" and may actually read that, huh?". I also sent a private message to him and my non-too-happy feelings on it. I haven't heard from him (or her), yet.

Edited to add: But yes, if I don't like his response, there will be one less FB friend on my roster.


----------



## CastingPearls

OneWickedAngel said:


> She's not my friend to delete.
> 
> I responded with "Wow __, I guess it's a damn good thing you don't have friends who are "biggum's" and may actually read that, huh?". I also sent a private message to him and my non-too-happy feelings on it. I haven't heard from him (or her), yet.
> 
> Edited to add: But yes, if I don't like his response, there will be one less FB friend on my roster.


I have a zero tolerance policy on fat hate. I'm getting too old for that shit, honestly.
If I see anything on a friends wall, friend of friends' post, WHATEVER, even a link that stinks of deathfatz hatred, they're axed and so are any mutuals.


----------



## Lovelyone

CastingPearls said:


> I feel like I need a degree in demolition to open a freakin' box from Amazon.com.



hahha, I could teach a class in ninja box demolition after receiving packages from them too.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

The one non-DIMS thing annoying me right now is the fact that school doesn't start till next week but I need a paycheck NOW!! Waaahhh!:doh:

Thanks for the rant room.


----------



## MisticalMisty

OneWickedAngel said:


> A friend of a friend's comment on Facebook:
> 
> _"No kicks? I hope you like the biggum's cause that damn sure means she isn't taking her tail to the gym."_
> 
> Did it really NOT occur to her that he just might have fat female friends who would see that? Or did she truly not give a shit?



Probably the later. Have you read my rant note? lol I also educated someone on my list about how Fatbooth isn't the least bit funny.

Ugh.


----------



## HottiMegan

chronic back pain.. it just sucks.


----------



## Dromond

HottiMegan said:


> chronic back pain.. it just sucks.



I feel your pain. Literally.


----------



## Allie Cat

Dromond said:


> I feel your pain. Literally.



Me three


----------



## littlefairywren

I have a throat infection that has decided to head on down south and invade my chest, so I'm not so impressed. Feeling sooky la la


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> I have a throat infection that has decided to head on down south and invade my chest, so I'm not so impressed. Feeling sooky la la



awwww sooo sorry to hear that LFW its not fun being sick


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> I have a throat infection that has decided to head on down south and invade my chest, so I'm not so impressed. Feeling sooky la la





<<<<<get well hugzzz>>>


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> I have a throat infection that has decided to head on down south and invade my chest, so I'm not so impressed. Feeling sooky la la



My poor Chicklet.  You feel better soon!

Here's something to make you feel better...











View attachment chocolate-cake.jpg​


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> awwww sooo sorry to hear that LFW its not fun being sick





fat9276 said:


> <<<<<get well hugzzz>>>





MizzSnakeBite said:


> My poor Chicklet.  You feel better soon!
> 
> Here's something to make you feel better...
> View attachment 83968​



Thank you, lovely ladies! Awww....MB you know how to make me feel better, don't you lol! Nom nom nom :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

I am annoyed at coles online where is my freebie pack!!!! sure wasnt in my groceries was sposed to get 4 free poducts two of them to do with chocolate I might add when you picked a delivery time after 3pm today hence the wait so now another annoyed email to add to the list atm wasnt as much fun unpacking groceries when I diddnt find the hidden freebie stash


----------



## littlefairywren

I am annoyed with Yahoo Messenger right now. It keeps telling me I don't know who I am, and wont let me log on. Hello, I think I have a pretty good idea lol. I look like me, and I feel like me.....so get your act together YIM!!


----------



## Lovelyone

I am annoyed with myself cos I ate so many pistachios tonight that my lips pruned up and my tongue is numb. :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

Lovelyone said:


> I am annoyed with myself cos I ate so many pistachios tonight that my lips pruned up and my tongue is numb. :doh:



That's just sad that there is such a thing as _too _many pistachios!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm annoyed cuz all evening hubby has picked lame stuff to watch.. then he puts Animal House but it's already more than half way through! We could have been watching this instead of a show about Bin Laden


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Yahoo has been acting up, too! 
Only it tries telling me I'm not connected to the internet.
...When I _clearly_ am. 

It's like, Hello? I'm on MSN and I'm on Facebook--- What part of this _doesn't_ requires the internet?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

littlefairywren said:


> I am annoyed with Yahoo Messenger right now. It keeps telling me I don't know who I am, and wont let me log on. Hello, I think I have a pretty good idea lol. I look like me, and I feel like me.....so get your act together YIM!!



I hope it's just Yahoo being weird - and not that you were hacked.  That exact thing happened to me when I was hacked and the hackers changed my password. They then started IMing all my friends sending them a link to click on so THEY would get hacked. See if you can log onto yahoo at all (mail or something) with your password.


----------



## CastingPearls

All the messages in my archives in Yahoo were wiped out day before yesterday. I changed all my passwords just in case and so far everything is working...keeping my fingers crossed but I'm pissed off cos I wanted to keep those messages.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Every week for the last three weeks, the group I have been raiding with (WOW) gets stuck on Sindragosa. No matter what we do we just can't seem to down the dragon and I really wanna see the Lich King. I don't even care if we don't kill him!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Sindy's difficult.  You'll get there.


----------



## littlefairywren

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I hope it's just Yahoo being weird - and not that you were hacked.  That exact thing happened to me when I was hacked and the hackers changed my password. They then started IMing all my friends sending them a link to click on so THEY would get hacked. See if you can log onto yahoo at all (mail or something) with your password.



I hope it's just being weird too, BBM. They have sent me an email suggesting I change my username but every one knows me as LFW (I have been for years), so the idea of changing my stuff is not too impressive. Fingers crossed!
I did test getting into mail like you suggested and it seems to be ok....phew :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

hugs hope you got it sorted lfw, although yahoo was bugging with me earlier today so mayby it was a yahoo problem??


There are police outside somewhere near me, heard the siren and stuff and can hear them talking on walkie talkies and the like no idea whats going on not game enough to look but it is stressful knowing there is something going on not far from me, the whole living alone thing can be overated somedays


----------



## HappyFA75

I am annoyed these Apartments want to be so nosy when you apply for them. This is the one non-DIMS related thing annoying me right now.

DIMS does not annoy me, as the Title of the thread seems to imply!


----------



## Dromond

Mobile feels like a rain forest the past few days.


----------



## AuntHen

new work schedule... I do not like getting up early:doh:


----------



## Aria Bombshell

my dryer....each load of laundry is taking like 2 hours to dry...which is making a simple laundry day into an endless nigtmare lol


----------



## Mathias

Squirrels around here keep throwing acorns at everyone.


----------



## CastingPearls

Whenever I switch from contacts to glasses to give my eyes a break, I'm dizzy and nauseated all day. I feel like crap.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

It's hot and humid...... in my ROOM. 

But this is the only place I can hear myself think, anywhere else [even the bathroom!] and my brother is constantly talking. Like.. Non-stop, unless he's eating.


----------



## Dromond

Your Plump Princess said:


> It's hot and humid...... in my ROOM.
> 
> But this is the only place I can hear myself think, anywhere else [even the bathroom!] and my brother is constantly talking. Like.. Non-stop, unless he's eating.



Obvious solution: keep giving him food.


----------



## Mishty

The only internet (other than dialup) I can get out here in the wilds of Alabammy is satellite. The man was 4 days late, and the low one time cost of $170 dollars PLUS the $200 netbook PLUS a god damn metal POLE for the massive satellite to sit on which cost an extra $80. I was excited. now....not so much. I can't look at anything but Dims and google. No Java/flash will work, so I've spent an entire damn night, deleting, downloading and error reporting.... nothing. 

So, I can't even "work" and now I'm stressed to the max. I'm 5 steps away from throwing all my worldly goods in the river and becoming a damn Quacker. Amish. whatever it's called.


----------



## luscious_lulu

I'm tired of all the stress. My car has broken down again. I'm still sick & I'm hating everything right now. When are things going to turn around?


----------



## Jon Blaze

I came home to lunch to an old friend that asked me what had happened to my younger sister on facebook. I wasn't aware of any issues, and first checked.

Someone hacked her account, and made a page saying that she passed away, and made a bogus story about what happened. 
I called my mother out of concern, and figured this stuff out. It completely flooded out my lunch period, so now I have no time to work out, and I have all this pent up energy because I want to tear that person apart.

I don't know who did it, but my sister says she might have some idea who it is. They had better hope I don't find them...


----------



## luscious_lulu

Jon Blaze said:


> I came home to lunch to an old friend that asked me what had happened to my younger sister on facebook. I wasn't aware of any issues, and first checked.
> 
> Someone hacked her account, and made a page saying that she passed away, and made a bogus story about what happened.
> I called my mother out of concern, and figured this stuff out. It completely flooded out my lunch period, so now I have no time to work out, and I have all this pent up energy because I want to tear that person apart.
> 
> I don't know who did it, but my sister says she might have some idea who it is. They had better hope I don't find them...



That's a pretty shitty thing to do to someone. I hope you find out who the douchebag is.


----------



## Lovelyone

I took some meds for my back and woke up in a weird funk, feeling all wobbly, and a little irritated although happy. It feels odd.


----------



## Blackjack

I have to go to bed now. It's not even 7:30 and the sun hasn't totally set yet. I have to be on the road at 4:30, so I gotta be up at 3:45.


Whee.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

My pinched nerve, it's making me want to rip a hole out of my back. Effff carpal tunnel.


----------



## Fuzzy

Dromond said:


> I live in gamer hell. There are NO GAMING STORES AT ALL in the metropolitan Mobile, Alabama area.
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUGH!



I used to rent games from some online gaming store.. but the discs took forever to arrive, and usually arrived in bad shape. One disc was lost in the mail, and they charged me for it. Grr. 

I swore off renting games online, until Blockbuster added it to their service. So far my only complaint is that it takes FOREVER to get something that newly released. Allows me to sample a game before I buy it on Amazon, or Half.


----------



## willowmoon

Heheh, work-related injury at my own shop on Tuesday -- I dropped a screw on the floor and when I bent down to pick it up, I banged my head on one of the glass display cases right on the corner. Thankfully, no customers witnessed this act of stupidity. Needless to say, my head still hurts. 

So is clumsiness a pre-existing condition? I would imagine so.


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm a night owl living in a early bird's world.


----------



## Fuzzy

Why does the HD Classical Radio always play opera after midnight? Huh? Why?


----------



## HottiMegan

Waking up with back and hip pain.. shouldn't sleeping be restful and you wake up refreshed? I seriously need a new bed!


----------



## Fuzzy

*was going to say something about how annoyed he was to be cash poor at the moment, and having to sell some common stock to make up the difference.. and now i'll just be slightly peeved*


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I woke up 5 hours ago and my back STILL hurts like hell. Ontop of that, I Have to do yardwork today. X( Grr.


----------



## cherylharrell

My battery in my watch died. It has done that with most of my watches. Places like Walmart won't sell me the batteries to it cuz they can't open up the watch to see what size it is and don't want to be liable for it. YUCK! But I have no idea how to open up the back of the watch. My 1 or 2 other watches that are still working I can't find them. They are not where I thought they were. I may have to go to Radios Shack and see if they can put a battery in. I bet they give me the same spiel as Walmart. And you can't find watches big enught to fit a big arm very often. Even alot of the watches in the plus stores are too small and don't fit. I could have to buy me a watch face and beads in Michaels and make my own. Sigh...


----------



## willowmoon

cherylharrell said:


> My battery in my watch died. It has done that with most of my watches. Places like Walmart won't sell me the batteries to it cuz they can't open up the watch to see what size it is and don't want to be liable for it. YUCK! But I have no idea how to open up the back of the watch. My 1 or 2 other watches that are still working I can't find them. They are not where I thought they were. I may have to go to Radios Shack and see if they can put a battery in. I bet they give me the same spiel as Walmart. And you can't find watches big enught to fit a big arm very often. Even alot of the watches in the plus stores are too small and don't fit. I could have to buy me a watch face and beads in Michaels and make my own. Sigh...



Usually you can use one of those really tiny screwdrivers (like what are found in those eyeglass repair kits) to open up the back of the watch. Try one of those and open the back up -- and then WalMart can replace the battery for you.


----------



## Ample Pie

being a girl.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Knowing I have to go home tomorrow.


----------



## spiritangel

IC that I am hurt and upset at letting myself care for someone who apparently doesnt even have the decency to be honest and say they have moved on but can we be friends gah hate feeling stupid re this stuff


----------



## Saoirse

Im out of my herbal medicine and it makes me sad.


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> IC that I am hurt and upset at letting myself care for someone who apparently doesnt even have the decency to be honest and say they have moved on but can we be friends gah hate feeling stupid re this stuff


You are NOT stupid. He is a horse's ass who wouldn't know a good thing if it bit him in the ass.

{{{{{Amanda}}}}}


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

spiritangel said:


> IC that I am hurt and upset at letting myself care for someone who apparently doesnt even have the decency to be honest and say they have moved on but can we be friends gah hate feeling stupid re this stuff



((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))) to you, sweet one. You're not stupid, btw; they are for not seeing how wonderful you are.


----------



## Lovelyone

spiritangel said:


> IC that I am hurt and upset at letting myself care for someone who apparently doesnt even have the decency to be honest and say they have moved on but can we be friends gah hate feeling stupid re this stuff



I feel your pain. Been there done that, most recently. You are not stupid. The fault lies with the person who was dishonest. (((Hug)))


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> IC that I am hurt and upset at letting myself care for someone who apparently doesnt even have the decency to be honest and say they have moved on but can we be friends gah hate feeling stupid re this stuff



He needs a sharp smack upside the head!! At the very least, a really hard shake till he comes to his senses! Sorry hon....((((Amanda))))


----------



## CleverBomb

CastingPearls said:


> You are NOT stupid. He is a horse's ass who wouldn't know a good thing if it bit him in the ass.
> 
> {{{{{Amanda}}}}}


What she said -- yeah!

-Rusty


----------



## Dromond

spiritangel said:


> IC that I am hurt and upset at letting myself care for someone who apparently doesnt even have the decency to be honest and say they have moved on but can we be friends gah hate feeling stupid re this stuff



When a man like that says "can we be friends" he's keeping you around as a backup. Don't believe anything that comes out of his mouth. If he were to tell you the sky is blue, check the sky to be sure.


----------



## spiritangel

Dromond said:


> When a man like that says "can we be friends" he's keeping you around as a backup. Don't believe anything that comes out of his mouth. If he were to tell you the sky is blue, check the sky to be sure.



erm no he diddnt say that either lol just hate being someones back up girl I want to be the real deal to someone and will be this chick is over settling for second best I know how amazing and awesome I am and ok I may suck at housework but I am still a catch

and thanks everyone always nice to know you have people who care


----------



## luscious_lulu

spiritangel said:


> IC that I am hurt and upset at letting myself care for someone who apparently doesnt even have the decency to be honest and say they have moved on but can we be friends gah hate feeling stupid re this stuff



He's clearly and idiot. You are a fantastic person who deserves to be treated like gold.


----------



## spiritangel

hugs ty everyone is ok suprisingly in an amazing good and productive place at the moment I had decided prior to this and a while back to not allow other people to de rail me from my life or the progress I have been making at am happy to say it hasnt weird really but such is life


I am however annoyed at myself for not checking my net usage sooner as I now quite probably will not be online again until the 13th of this month guess I will have quite a few bears to show ect when I get back hugs just wanted this out there in case I cant get back online for a bit


----------



## PeanutsInColor

spiritangel said:


> hugs ty everyone is ok suprisingly in an amazing good and productive place at the moment I had decided prior to this and a while back to not allow other people to de rail me from my life or the progress I have been making at am happy to say it hasnt weird really but such is life
> 
> 
> I am however annoyed at myself for not checking my net usage sooner as I now quite probably will not be online again until the 13th of this month guess I will have quite a few bears to show ect when I get back hugs just wanted this out there in case I cant get back online for a bit



Take Care! :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

PeanutsInColor said:


> Take Care! :happy:



Stop stalking her. Seriously; it's gone into the creepy territory. She's a sweetheart, I'm not, so I'm telling you bluntly, knock it off. Oh, and while I'm at it, stop offering to buy lingerie for another member; that's creepy too.

We know who you are.

-----

SA, I'll miss you! Hope you're back sooner rather than later! :kiss2:


----------



## mossystate

Now that we have a bit of cooler weather, the neighbors are once again bringing out the stomach churning recipes. I can't even imagine what they smell like when they leave the house. 

* vomits *


----------



## Rowan

PeanutsInColor said:


> Take Care! :happy:





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Stop stalking her. Seriously; it's gone into the creepy territory. She's a sweetheart, I'm not, so I'm telling you bluntly, knock it off. Oh, and while I'm at it, stop offering to buy lingerie for another member; that's creepy too.
> 
> We know who you are.
> 
> -----
> 
> SA, I'll miss you! Hope you're back sooner rather than later! :kiss2:



ooooh....interesting drama


----------



## Dromond

Rowan said:


> ooooh....interesting drama



In real life, this drama would lead to a restraining order.


----------



## Carrie

Dromond said:


> In real life, this drama would lead to a restraining order.


Just a reminder to all that stalking/harassment is not allowed here. If there is a genuine problem, the person being harassed should report the problem to a moderator.


----------



## Allie Cat

Carrie said:


> Just a reminder to all that stalking/harassment is not allowed here. If there is a genuine problem, the person being harassed should report the problem to a moderator.



Hasn't Tiguan/HappyFA/whatever his name is now been reported already? o.o


----------



## HottiMegan

I went on one measly stinkin' walk today and have three rather itchy mosquito bites today. I have not had more than 3 all summer and i'm usually covered in the summer! ugh. i hate being itchy!


----------



## rellis10

My dad...In the last half an hour he's done pretty much everything that seriously annoys me. AAAARRGGHHH!


----------



## HappyFA75

The one Non-DIMS related thing is that I dont have any company over.


----------



## spiritangel

rellis10 said:


> My dad...In the last half an hour he's done pretty much everything that seriously annoys me. AAAARRGGHHH!



Hugs Rick, deep breaths and remember he is only human and obviously being a huge arse, keep your chin up you are far more amazing and wonderful than you realise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! or you could just take him down with a funky wrestling move


----------



## HappyFA75

Im annoyed there is a tinge of Humidity in the air. Time to turn on the air conditioning!


----------



## Dromond

Life in general is annoying me.


----------



## mszwebs

I fucking smell like Glade...some kind of cool watery mountain scent.

Someone took a rather stanky poo at work, so I decided to be nice and brave it to spray the bathroom down...and managed to get in the way of the Glade.

Fake air freshener scents are bad as it is, but this one is the worst.


----------



## spiritangel

I am annoyed I have to eat a special diet for the next 3 days mostly hi carb (since when are fruit and veg high carb?) just for blood tests on friday and also that I will have to be a min of two hours at the drs, oh and the whole 12-16hr fast thing pre blood tests has to be done as well (I knew that bit though)

but the whole 3 slices of bread, 3 fruit (only fruit in house is apples atm) 3 veg (gonna have to do side veggies with rissotto I think for that one) cereal for brekky (thats all good is what Ihave anyway) and carb laden dinner I am actually gonna have to remember to eat more than 2 meals a day atm to fit it all in but beyond that I havent really been in a bready mood but it has to be done the price for wanting answers to health questions

and the 2hrs of sitting around waiting between tests and drs visits then the fun of grocery shopping crazy


----------



## HottiMegan

Cant... Stop... Sneezing!! The skin on my nose is getting raw from wiping it!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mszwebs said:


> I fucking smell like Glade...some kind of cool watery mountain scent.
> 
> Someone took a rather stanky poo at work, so I decided to be nice and brave it to spray the bathroom down...and managed to get in the way of the Glade.
> 
> Fake air freshener scents are bad as it is, but this one is the worst.



I'm sure it's still better than poo smell though


----------



## CastingPearls

I don't think there is anything more disgusting than vanilla scented poo. Srsly.


----------



## MisticalMisty

CastingPearls said:


> I don't think there is anything more disgusting than vanilla scented poo. Srsly.



Ugh..cinnamon is just as bad.


----------



## CastingPearls

Lemon....ugh.


----------



## mossystate

I think I might take cinnamon scented shit over what my neighbor keeps cooking. cvadfslvgsduvgadsvubsfbvjasfjvbsjvusbvujb!! It is getting so bad I want to cry...and then move. I can't move, and I don't think they can be forced to stop cooking whatever fucking awful shit they cook 5 times a week. :doh:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mossystate said:


> I think I might take cinnamon scented shit over what my neighbor keeps cooking. cvadfslvgsduvgadsvubsfbvjasfjvbsjvusbvujb!! It is getting so bad I want to cry...and then move. I can't move, and I don't think they can be forced to stop cooking whatever fucking awful shit they cook 5 times a week. :doh:



File a complaint with your landlord. That might cause them to have a chat with your neighbor. Tell your landlord s/he should visit around dinnertime. lol

This might sound like too much, but you might call your local code compliance office, and see what they have to say; what your right's are. I remember in my lease, when I lived in an apartment, there was a thing about offensive odors.


----------



## mossystate

MizzSnakeBite said:


> File a complaint with your landlord. That might cause them to have a chat with your neighbor. Tell your landlord s/he should visit around dinnertime. lol
> 
> This might sound like too much, but you might call your local code compliance office, and see what they have to say; what your right's are. I remember in my lease, when I lived in an apartment, there was a thing about offensive odors.



I have talked to the manager, and she spoke with the property management company that owns the place. She told me that they have to be very careful. I know it sucks for everybody, because people just want to eat what they like and all...but today when I left a new message for the manager, I did mention something about shared areas......hallways. That might make it easier for them to do something. I think I looked, and there was nothing in my lease about odors, but I will look again and see what it says about shared spaces. She did say we could move elsewhere in the building, but I cringe at that thought right now, and who knows if the same thing won't happen. Also, I like the apt we are in, because it's a corner apartment. I don't want to rock the boat too much, even though she likes us a lot and we are good renters.

The neighbors open their back windows, but the stank is still in my apartment, and then I can't open my windows because the wind just whips more of their gackenfuck my way.  The manager's solution to any odor is to douse the building with flowery sprays....JESUS CHRIST! lol Nothing like a bunch of exotic spices and boiled meat with burnt onions......combined with perfumed shit not found in nature. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

* dreams of winning the lottery..either the Wa state lottery, or a wealthy man *


----------



## wrestlingguy

I'm kinda annoyed in hearing that some people plan on just getting a room at the NJ Bash, and not attend any of the weekend events.

Berna and I work pretty hard at making this event something that has a little of everything for everyone, and when I hear that people don't support our effort (especially when some of mine was done from a hospital bed), it causes me to feel like our work isn't appreciated.

Look, going to the hotel doesn't mean you're attending the Bash. You aren't, plain and simple. Don't force us to go to a hotel room fee that you can't get unless you've prepaid your bash fees next year. We're the best value as far as Bash cost vs. what you get in return.

Show some respect for our effort.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mossystate said:


> I have talked to the manager, and she spoke with the property management company that owns the place. She told me that they have to be very careful. I know it sucks for everybody, because people just want to eat what they like and all...but today when I left a new message for the manager, I did mention something about shared areas......hallways. That might make it easier for them to do something. I think I looked, and there was nothing in my lease about odors, but I will look again and see what it says about shared spaces. She did say we could move elsewhere in the building, but I cringe at that thought right now, and who knows if the same thing won't happen. Also, I like the apt we are in, because it's a corner apartment. I don't want to rock the boat too much, even though she likes us a lot and we are good renters.
> 
> The neighbors open their back windows, but the stank is still in my apartment, and then I can't open my windows because the wind just whips more of their gackenfuck my way.  The manager's solution to any odor is to douse the building with flowery sprays....JESUS CHRIST! lol Nothing like a bunch of exotic spices and boiled meat with burnt onions......combined with perfumed shit not found in nature. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> * dreams of winning the lottery..either the Wa state lottery, or a wealthy man *



Yeah, it's a tough situation. One way to help get not so pleasant odors out of the room, is to put a box fan in the window, and have it blowing outward. That also helps if you burn something, and are trying to get rid of the smoke. Oops. lol

Oh, and those damn sprays can cause some major respiratory problems if they're used a lot! I wonder if simmering some cinnamon and/or some cloves in water would help. Or maybe simmer some slices of citrus?


----------



## Fuzzy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm sure it's still better than poo smell though



Hey! Has someone been arrangin' flowers in here again? I distinctly detect the scent of Cashmere Bouquet! </ jeff foxworthy >


----------



## Fuzzy

I hate.. I hate.. I hatesssss Vista... *fumbles for the linux dvd*


----------



## frankman

The invention of mid-season finales. Sure, you get two slightly more exciting episodes, but waiting 2,5 months on the rest of Burn Notice season 4 just really sucks.


----------



## Dromond

I hate that I can't sleep.


----------



## spiritangel

Dromond said:


> I hate that I can't sleep.



awww least you have the threads to keep you entertained, but yeah seems to be going around of late know a few peeps me included that are having trouble in that department

hugs and much empathy


----------



## Dromond

Thank you. 

In my case it's severe back pain. I'm going to try to lay down soon, though. I've got to try to sleep.


----------



## spiritangel

Dromond said:


> Thank you.
> 
> In my case it's severe back pain. I'm going to try to lay down soon, though. I've got to try to sleep.



oh dear ok posting a link for this stuff I found over here called Balanced Essentials be sport and be relieved are somewhat miracles a bit pricey but a bottle should last a good 6-12monts and it really works (it may not get rid of all the pain but should help ease it loads) try or not but it is all natural and I swear by it

http://www.aroma.com.au/products.php?groupNum=12

of course no help now, back pain is the worst not much helps :-( hope you get some rest Drommond and wake up feeling less ouchy


----------



## HottiMegan

There's this dog that lives in one of the neighboring apartments. Ugh. It has been barking nearly nonstop since 9am! You'd think its voice would be worn out by now! If one is going to live in an apartment with a dog, at least make sure the dog is cared for and doesn't bark his/her ass off all day. Its not nice to the dog or neighbors. I am so ready to move into our own place. (we decided to wait a year to build up a decent down payment)


----------



## CastingPearls

It looks my netpad is in intensive care for a few days. It was hit by an insidious virus called Zlob. If the mad scientist can't fix it, I'll have to get a CD from HP FedEx'd if I want to get back on it anytime soon.


----------



## Lovelyone

grr. I popped a blood vessel in my hand by doing nothing more than trying to open a liter of flavored water.


----------



## Mathias

When supposed friends create drama for no reason at all, and try to drag people into it who had nothing to do with it. Leave me the hell out of it! I have my own problems to deal with!


----------



## Linda

I am annoyed by drama. It is all around lately.

I try to keep my life pretty drama free....please keep yours to yourself.

Please and thank you.


----------



## spiritangel

Am annoyed all the pics I took of my new bear are blurry cause now I cant show anyone till I get more pics trow


----------



## AuntHen

That it wants to rain this week at the time I love to walk


----------



## HottiMegan

My back is killing me after a day of scrubbing the house down. (i want it super clean for max's recovery at home) I also have a bad headache.. i sooo don't feel like making dinner!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

No a/c. I'm suffering.  Giving Ginger, my cat ice water.

Oh, and the effing a/c repair guy isn't returning calls. Bastard.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> No a/c. I'm suffering.  Giving Ginger, my cat ice water.
> 
> Oh, and the effing a/c repair guy isn't returning calls. Bastard.



Double bastard


----------



## Allie Cat

Last night I worked until 10:30 and didn't get to go to bed until 12:30.

Today I work at 8:00 so I got up at 6:00.

I'm sooo sleeeeepy ;_; I'm a growing girl and I need my sleep!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

I sold some things on Ebay.... my auctions ended on Saturday late morning. I still haven't gotten payment from anyone.... uggghhhh!!! Seriously annoyed by this at the moment.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Still no a/c. I'm in so much pain.


----------



## wrestlingguy

MzDeeZyre said:


> I sold some things on Ebay.... my auctions ended on Saturday late morning. I still haven't gotten payment from anyone.... uggghhhh!!! Seriously annoyed by this at the moment.



Let me know when you want me to send Vito and Guido out to collect your munee for you.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

wrestlingguy said:


> Let me know when you want me to send Vito and Guido out to collect your munee for you.



Now would be good.....thanks babe! :bow:


----------



## Linda

wrestlingguy said:


> Let me know when you want me to send Vito and Guido out to collect your munee for you.



I hope Vito and Guido are single.


----------



## CastingPearls

wrestlingguy said:


> Let me know when you want me to send Vito and Guido out to collect your munee for you.


Can you send them my way to clean my house?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CastingPearls said:


> Can you send them my way to clean my house?



I suspect they are more likely to clean someone's clock.


----------



## CleverBomb

OneWickedAngel said:


> I suspect they are more likely to clean someone's clock.


Maybe she has a dirty clock? 

-Rusty
(...and while you guys are up, could you dust the mantlepiece too? and that lamp? Great! Thanks!)


----------



## CastingPearls

I had to re-read it twice to see 'dirty clock' ha ha ha..


----------



## Your Plump Princess

>( That the beautiful [and cheap-ish] corset top I wanted, is no longer offered on this one website. Grr! _just_ when I need one for the renfaire!


----------



## CaitiDee

Boys who lie.

Edit: People who lie.


----------



## BeaBea

I just listed a load of stuff on my local Freecycle board which is free to whoever wants to come and collect it.

I listed a Pine sideboard complete with all the measurements and had a woman email me to ask me if it will fit in her car. She didnt bother to tell me what car she has or to check the measurements I listed and then got snotty when I said I didnt know :doh:

I also listed a bag of shoes, most of which are new, and briefly listed the makes, sizes, styles and colours. I asked that the whole bag of them be collected at once as I need the space and I've just had a reply from a woman who wants to come round and try them on :doh:

Its not easy trying to be green!
Tracey


----------



## SMA413

- scammers

- boyfriends who lounge around the house unemployed while i bust my ass at work

- boyfriends who say they'll mow the lawn... and then don't. My yard looks like the crazy person's house with weeds that are starting to get freakishly tall.

- my mattress is all lumpy and uncomfortable for two people to sleep in.... but it does have the perfect little dip to cradle one person quite comfortably... lol

- my manager keeps telling me she'll make me charge nurse, but hasn't yet. This has been going on for almost a year now. She said hopefully by the end of this week. If it doesn't look like anything is finalized by next week, I might have to give them an ultimatum.

- stupid people

- biology

- boyfriends with migraines who don't take care of themselves

- the guy in the creepy child molester van that almost rear-ended me on the way home for work this morning. he probably didn't even have insurance so i'm so glad that he stopped inches from my back bumper.

- "mandatory" classes for work that happen to be scheduled on my rare days off.

- my MARRIED guy friend (who lives overseas in Belgium and dislikes my boyfriend) tells me that he thinks that he and I would have worked out better. WTF?? Where was that like 2 years ago when you were stateside and single?



That's enough complaining for now.


----------



## Mathias

I'm singing with my church choir on Sunday and originally, it was supposed to be a nice surprise for my Mom, but somebody let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm still battling the two-second-sleep routine my body's been pulling lately, and now I'm starting to get _another_ freaking cold. >( 


Stupid Housework Needing to be done, Yardwork needing to be done, and all I wanna do is curl up with some tea and a big warm blanket. [Neither of which, do I have right now, mind you.]


----------



## CastingPearls

My passport app will probably be bounced cos my birth certificate may not have the proper seal on it.


----------



## luscious_lulu

I'm so beyond stress right now. The packaging project that I'm working on is beyond frustrating. Everytime I think we have final art someone throws a wrench into the mix & I have to redo everything. We are close to missing the deadline for printing & ultimately it will be my fault.


----------



## Dromond

That right now we have no money so I can't do anything other than stay at home and goof around online. I love (most of) you guys, but I need real life interaction too.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Dromond said:


> That right now we have no money so I can't do anything other than stay at home and goof around online. I love (most of) you guys, but I need real life interaction too.



Go to a park? Maybe google free stuff going on in your area?

Ah, yes, and volunteer?


----------



## Dromond

We do get out occasionally and go see the sights, but money is so tight we have to ration gasoline. The only reason we're okay is because Jackie's dad is letting us live in his home and buying the groceries. He doesn't pay for stuff like personal items and gas for our car. Finding a job has been much harder for Jackie than we thought it would be. The demand for specialized RN's is pretty weak.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Dromond said:


> We do get out occasionally and go see the sights, but money is so tight we have to ration gasoline. The only reason we're okay is because Jackie's dad is letting us live in his home and buying the groceries. He doesn't pay for stuff like personal items and gas for our car. Finding a job has been much harder for Jackie than we thought it would be. The demand for specialized RN's is pretty weak.



That sucks, and I totally understand.

How's the demand for regular RN's? Could she apply for those jobs too?

I wish you two the best of luck, and hope things get better, and quickly.


----------



## Ample Pie

Can't seem to make myself sit still long enough to finish a story I started, even though it's worked out in my head.


----------



## CastingPearls

Okay...now in order to get a state approved certified copy of my birth certificate to get the passport, they're asking for my marriage license (name change) which, of course, can't be found.

Please send happy thoughts.


----------



## luscious_lulu

CastingPearls said:


> Okay...now in order to get a state approved certified copy of my birth certificate to get the passport, they're asking for my marriage license (name change) which, of course, can't be found.
> 
> Please send happy thoughts.



(((hugs)))


----------



## spiritangel

Dromond said:


> We do get out occasionally and go see the sights, but money is so tight we have to ration gasoline. The only reason we're okay is because Jackie's dad is letting us live in his home and buying the groceries. He doesn't pay for stuff like personal items and gas for our car. Finding a job has been much harder for Jackie than we thought it would be. The demand for specialized RN's is pretty weak.



Hugs Dro, what about a nice walk together?

or a loungeroom picnic?

lots of squishy hugs life is sometimes a crazy rollercoaster and until we have mastered the hills and valleys we sometimes dont get to understand the why of things, I do hope Jackie finds work soon even if its not quite in her specialised field.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CastingPearls said:


> Okay...now in order to get a state approved certified copy of my birth certificate to get the passport, they're asking for my marriage license (name change) which, of course, can't be found.
> 
> Please send happy thoughts.



Good luck!


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> Okay...now in order to get a state approved certified copy of my birth certificate to get the passport, they're asking for my marriage license (name change) which, of course, can't be found.
> 
> Please send happy thoughts.



I send happy thoughts! :happy: I was born a Navy brat, so I just had to keep renewing mine... Umm.. that probably doesn't make you feel better does it??!  haha


----------



## Dromond

MizzSnakeBite said:


> That sucks, and I totally understand.
> 
> How's the demand for regular RN's? Could she apply for those jobs too?
> 
> I wish you two the best of luck, and hope things get better, and quickly.



The demand for regular nurses is strong. Unfortunately, even in the nursing field you can be "overqualified."


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Big Hugs, Dro'. I hope things get better for you two as soon as possible. <("<)


----------



## Dromond

Thank you, YPP, Mizz, and Spirit.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Dromond said:


> The demand for regular nurses is strong. Unfortunately, even in the nursing field you can be "overqualified."



That sucks. 

She might also look into the home healthcare field until she's able to find something better.


----------



## cinnamitch

Dromond said:


> Thank you, YPP, Mizz, and Spirit.



Do they have an agency there that handles temp nursing assignments? Yeah it sucks in the fact that you might not know where you are going until the day of the job, but on the plus side it is usually pretty good money and you can work when you want. It's not the greatest but it does bring in money and a lot of times if you are good, you can get hired by the place you are temping at.


----------



## Dromond

She's done home healthcare in the past. Jackie's a tough one, and she'll find something. It's just a matter of how long it takes.


----------



## Dromond

cinnamitch said:


> Do they have an agency there that handles temp nursing assignments? Yeah it sucks in the fact that you might not know where you are going until the day of the job, but on the plus side it is usually pretty good money and you can work when you want. It's not the greatest but it does bring in money and a lot of times if you are good, you can get hired by the place you are temping at.



I don't know, but I'm sure there is something like that. It's a fair sized urban area.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Dromond said:


> I don't know, but I'm sure there is something like that. It's a fair sized urban area.



http://www.nursingjobs.org/travel/alabama/mobile.asp

http://www.rnshowcase.com/showcase.php/catid-10/catname-Staffing Agencies (Nurses & Allied Health)/

http://www.nurseagency.org/Nurse-Staffing-Agencies.htm


----------



## cinnamitch

Dromond said:


> I don't know, but I'm sure there is something like that. It's a fair sized urban area.



Oh and if she has supervisory experience, she could go on call at nursing homes as a supervisor. This time of year a lot of the supervisors start to take vacation and there is always a need, They are usually desperate for people who have supervisor experience.


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> Okay...now in order to get a state approved certified copy of my birth certificate to get the passport, they're asking for my marriage license (name change) which, of course, can't be found.
> 
> Please send happy thoughts.



Lots of happy thoughts coming your way


----------



## spiritangel

that I keep getting questions like

If your friends and family wanted to give you the gift of lap band surgery would your heart be ready to receive it? 

and how are you gonna loose weight and get a job ?

on formspring what gets me is I know it has to be one of my fb friends and someone who obviously doesnt read the formspring answers as I have answered simmilar questions bar the lapband one before.

and I would love to know why this person has never asked me about this stuff as I am very open and honest about who I am and where I am at and going ect


just seems dare I say it a cowards way of finding stuff out 

I dont mind questions or even not knowing who theya re from but this is getting crazy and they are soo rude about it like I should want what they want for me


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> that I keep getting questions like
> 
> If your friends and family wanted to give you the gift of lap band surgery would your heart be ready to receive it?
> 
> and how are you gonna loose weight and get a job ?
> 
> on formspring what gets me is I know it has to be one of my fb friends and someone who obviously doesnt read the formspring answers as I have answered simmilar questions bar the lapband one before.
> 
> and I would love to know why this person has never asked me about this stuff as I am very open and honest about who I am and where I am at and going ect
> 
> 
> just seems dare I say it a cowards way of finding stuff out
> 
> I dont mind questions or even not knowing who theya re from but this is getting crazy and they are soo rude about it like I should want what they want for me



I am sorry you have to put up with that, Amanda. I would be wanting to borrow their arm for a bit, to smack them upside the head with it!

This may be a stupid question, but is there a way to trace them through their ISP?


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> I am sorry you have to put up with that, Amanda. I would be wanting to borrow their arm for a bit, to smack them upside the head with it!
> 
> This may be a stupid question, but is there a way to trace them through their ISP?



I dont think so its just formspring so not sure thats possible but I just think its a cowardly way to do it when I am soo open and honest 

anyone who knows me knows I have lost approx 10kgs or more over the last 6 years

and that I have also been working really hard on my health issues so yeah I am not sure weather to answer the lapband one or not at the moment


----------



## spiritangel

No offense, but i don't think you have ever walked a mile in your shoes either

................. I think that you should take the 2mins it would to remove yourself from my life.


unbelievable why is this person being such an arse over formspring seriously

I so want to know who it is and boot them out of my life in all honest I dont need this shit


----------



## Micara

spiritangel said:


> No offense, but i don't think you have ever walked a mile in your shoes either
> 
> ................. I think that you should take the 2mins it would to remove yourself from my life.
> 
> 
> unbelievable why is this person being such an arse over formspring seriously
> 
> I so want to know who it is and boot them out of my life in all honest I dont need this shit



Such bullshit. What a coward!!! 

Is their life so perfect that they need to start trying to control yours??

Pay them no mind. You are a beautiful, caring person with a wonderful heart and they are not worth the time it takes to worry about them. Eff them.


----------



## bmann0413

I've been craving sushi for the past two weeks now. It's annoying because I have very little money to buy some.


----------



## spiritangel

Micara said:


> Such bullshit. What a coward!!!
> 
> Is their life so perfect that they need to start trying to control yours??
> 
> Pay them no mind. You are a beautiful, caring person with a wonderful heart and they are not worth the time it takes to worry about them. Eff them.



that is what has upset me the most I think I have done very well not to loose it and tell this person to fuck off and get a life, because I wanted my responses to be very clear and measured and very on target. I find it extremely cowardly and in all honsety wish I knew who it was so they could be removed actually I have had another round of these questions early on but they are very different so there are two people in my life who are gutless cowards oh how I wish I knew who they were so I could remove them this year has been hell enough meh

at least I have dimms cause if I diddnt I think I would be taking it all a lot more seriously as it is am mad at myself for letting it get to me and making me cry grrrrr


----------



## Micara

spiritangel said:


> that is what has upset me the most I think I have done very well not to loose it and tell this person to fuck off and get a life, because I wanted my responses to be very clear and measured and very on target. I find it extremely cowardly and in all honsety wish I knew who it was so they could be removed actually I have had another round of these questions early on but they are very different so there are two people in my life who are gutless cowards oh how I wish I knew who they were so I could remove them this year has been hell enough meh
> 
> at least I have dimms cause if I diddnt I think I would be taking it all a lot more seriously as it is am mad at myself for letting it get to me and making me cry grrrrr



((((Hugs)))) I am so sorry that they upset you. You know, just because we are fat does not make it okay to ask us rude questions and get all intrusive about our lives and personal decisions. They are very cowardly, and I think maybe they need to come to terms with why they think it's okay to treat someone this way under the guise of "caring about you." It's a very sad situation, and I'm sorry that they hurt you like that. It makes me very, very angry. But you are beautiful and you have many people that care about you and love you just the way that you are, even though we've never met you! So that makes you pretty special!


----------



## spiritangel

Micara said:


> ((((Hugs)))) I am so sorry that they upset you. You know, just because we are fat does not make it okay to ask us rude questions and get all intrusive about our lives and personal decisions. They are very cowardly, and I think maybe they need to come to terms with why they think it's okay to treat someone this way under the guise of "caring about you." It's a very sad situation, and I'm sorry that they hurt you like that. It makes me very, very angry. But you are beautiful and you have many people that care about you and love you just the way that you are, even though we've never met you! So that makes you pretty special!



I agree but it is the fact that this person has chosen the cowards way makes me feel very stabbed in the back and I hate that feeling as I have said I am more than willing to discuss this with people if they want to talk about it

plus I have a feeling I know who it might be and I am hoping to god I am wrong as it feels like it may be family sigh

just a crappy day this wasnt the only crap thing to happen 

well they have stopped asking formspring questions at least now although that last reply really is the last answer they will get

I am always over emotional when I havent been sleeping well but this just feels soo much like a slap in the face 

did get a new poem out of it though that is something


----------



## Allie Cat

I locked myself out of my car tonight when I got home. I'm waiting for AAA to come and let me back in to it so I can get up in five hours and go to work tomorrow... blargh.


----------



## Dromond

spiritangel said:


> *No offense, but i don't think you have ever walked a mile in your shoes either*
> 
> ................. I think that you should take the 2mins it would to remove yourself from my life.
> 
> 
> unbelievable why is this person being such an arse over formspring seriously
> 
> I so want to know who it is and boot them out of my life in all honest I dont need this shit



He/she/it is such a caring person about your weight that he/she/it has to prove it with a fat joke. Of course, saying "no offense" when offense is clearly intended is a jerkass move, so what else can you expect?


----------



## giggles

(((((((Sending Hugs))))))) Spirit Angel, I am sorry that this person has hurt you. It upsets me to think that a family member would treat you this way. I hope today goes better for you. *hug*


----------



## luscious_lulu

spiritangel said:


> No offense, but i don't think you have ever walked a mile in your shoes either
> 
> ................. I think that you should take the 2mins it would to remove yourself from my life.
> 
> 
> unbelievable why is this person being such an arse over formspring seriously
> 
> I so want to know who it is and boot them out of my life in all honest I dont need this shit



I read the series of questions and it has made me so mad. I am sorry you have to deal with that crap. (((hugs))) You have answered the questions much nicer than I would have. 

If that person really loved you, they would sit down and discuss their concerns with you in person, not anonymously online. 

I think not answering anymore questions on it is a good plan.


----------



## spiritangel

luscious_lulu said:


> I read the series of questions and it has made me so mad. I am sorry you have to deal with that crap. (((hugs))) You have answered the questions much nicer than I would have.
> 
> If that person really loved you, they would sit down and discuss their concerns with you in person, not anonymously online.
> 
> I think not answering anymore questions on it is a good plan.



thanks Dro, giggles and Lulu there was a ton of self retraint used and I truly have no idea who it is but only know one person who says no offence and if it is that person omg I will be furious beyond belief and I am sure lots of other people say it just not in converstation with me

and yes I agree that was my issue with the questions I was like I have not had the weight conversation with anyone of my fb or other friends in a bloody long time years in fact.

I gave very measured, rational answers for a reason, I diddnt want this person to think that they had gotten completely under my skin or that what I was saying was irrational hence the answers mind you I was hoping they had a bit of a bitch slap to them especially my response to dros question lol

thanks so much it helps to have a place like dimms where I can talk about this stuff

I am happy if people want the wls but I know its not the right option for me.


----------



## mossystate

SA - when you see those kinds of questions...hit delete. Bam.


----------



## littlefairywren

mossystate said:


> SA - when you see those kinds of questions...hit delete. Bam.



I agree with this, SA! Delete them, and don't engage them and their idiotic questions. The more you do, the more they will keep at it I think. Whomever is being a dick will eventually bugger off.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Ignorant spoiled d-bags that aren't grateful for what they have. Some people just have to easy for their own good. They wouldn't last a second in the real world on their own without mommy and daddy.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Someone being cruel to SA is unfathomable to me. It's like... being cruel to Mother Theresa. Not implying SA is a saint, but she's one of the sweetest, kindest, gentlest people I know, and I just can't even imagine who would want to lash out at someone like that. 

I'm so sorry you're going through this, Amanda. *Big hugs*


----------



## spiritangel

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Someone being cruel to SA is unfathomable to me. It's like... being cruel to Mother Theresa. Not implying SA is a saint, but she's one of the sweetest, kindest, gentlest people I know, and I just can't even imagine who would want to lash out at someone like that.
> 
> I'm so sorry you're going through this, Amanda. *Big hugs*



thanks such a lovely compliment

its ok and the reason I answered the questions I did was so that it was out there and I wouldnt have to deal with it again and again as I had simmilar questtions from someone else as well

did however get and delete this one 

"What do you think of www.thenewme.com.au "A weight loss health retreat for you designed by Adro Sarnelli, the first Champion of The Biggest Loser Australia." It might be the fresh start you need and also help you stop eating your emotions."

its a hell of an assumption considering I have been told by many people I eat way healthier than many of my skinny friends ect over the years

I have said I will not be responding to further questions about the subject and I wont be, once I make a decision its done

I put a poem in the poetry thread I wrote in response to the whole formspring thing and I am ok at the moment

as I have said the thing that got me the most is this is someone who has neveer in real life broached the subject with me shrugs they are no great loss in the friendship stakes if I ever find out who they are shrugs 

and I feell really lucky to have a forum like dimms where I have made some amazing friends and can get support  

thank you all for getting angry on my behalf. it means the world 

big squishy hugs to each and every one of you.


----------



## toni

Websites that post the wrong song lyrics. Soooo annoying.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Tried to create one of my lower faerie wings, and mucked it up. 

>_____<V Already screwing things up.. Ugh! :doh:


----------



## Ample Pie

Still can't make myself write the 2nd part of this story. It's in my head. Can't make it come out.


----------



## spiritangel

If you were to go on a weight lose journey and communicate your results the way you communicate you achievements with your bears, you would be suprised by the support you get from your family and friends? It's free, www.calorieking.com.au

yep another bloody formspring question why is it that people assume you want support if you are wanting to loose weight it actually annoys the crap outta me that people treat it like wow your amazing ect

I am sooo over the questions you know that and I had a psychic friend tell me she wants me to live closer to her by telling me that I will be moving to her state and the love of my life is someone she knows

I may not know where I want to live but I dont think its her state grrr hate people having their own agendas with stuff her and her hubby both think it would be great for me they are the only people I know in sa if I move somewhere where I know little or nobody again then It wont be there

sorry it just bugs me that she was all excited and I cant just say a blanket no I dont want to without her getting huffy and offended


----------



## Shosh

I have a lap band and I have managed to put all the weight I lost with it back on. I am ok with that. My family are not happy about that, but how I feel is all that counts.
It is NOT the be all and end all.

I also suffered severe anxiety when I lost my weight.
I was used to being a fat girl, and I did not know how I was now supposed to act or be.
I went through SO much emotional turmoil.
They do not tell you that at the WLS seminars that you go to beforehand.
They do not tell you about possible psychological problems.
I also HATED how my body looked when I lost all my weight. I looked liked a deflated balloon with all the hanging skin.
Now that I have gained all my weight back, it has all filled out again, and I am happy.
I know that there are health implications with being overweight, but I eat well most of the time.
There are also the physical side effects of the band, vomitting up food and pain. It can be a nightmare.
Would I do it all over again? No I would not.


----------



## Paquito

Fucking electric companies. I sent that bill in 4 days before it was due, I will NOT lose my deposit because of the mail service/your dumbassness. I will torch you motherfuckers if you think I'm not getting my deposit back.


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> If you were to go on a weight lose journey and communicate your results the way you communicate you achievements with your bears, you would be suprised by the support you get from your family and friends? It's free, www.calorieking.com.au
> 
> yep another bloody formspring question why is it that people assume you want support if you are wanting to loose weight it actually annoys the crap outta me that people treat it like wow your amazing ect
> 
> I am sooo over the questions you know that and I had a psychic friend tell me she wants me to live closer to her by telling me that I will be moving to her state and the love of my life is someone she knows
> 
> I may not know where I want to live but I dont think its her state grrr hate people having their own agendas with stuff her and her hubby both think it would be great for me they are the only people I know in sa if I move somewhere where I know little or nobody again then It wont be there
> 
> sorry it just bugs me that she was all excited and I cant just say a blanket no I dont want to without her getting huffy and offended


I'm convinced this Formspring person is a family member, now. They don't seem to be getting the message..shame.

Too bad about your friend with that whole moving agenda thing. What a downer. ((((hugs)))))


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

spiritangel said:


> If you were to go on a weight lose journey and communicate your results the way you communicate you achievements with your bears, you would be suprised by the support you get from your family and friends? It's free, www.calorieking.com.au
> 
> yep another bloody formspring question why is it that people assume you want support if you are wanting to loose weight it actually annoys the crap outta me that people treat it like wow your amazing ect
> 
> I am sooo over the questions you know that and I had a psychic friend tell me she wants me to live closer to her by telling me that I will be moving to her state and the love of my life is someone she knows
> 
> I may not know where I want to live but I dont think its her state grrr hate people having their own agendas with stuff her and her hubby both think it would be great for me they are the only people I know in sa if I move somewhere where I know little or nobody again then It wont be there
> 
> sorry it just bugs me that she was all excited and I cant just say a blanket no I dont want to without her getting huffy and offended



Amanda... that latest one seems pretty clearly spam to me. Maybe that one's by a different person... a spammer. That's the exact kind of thing spammers say.


----------



## Ample Pie

sick. going to go die in bed in about 10 minutes.
someone revive me in a couple of days, kay?

Fuzzy Necromancer, I'm looking at you.


----------



## Linda

Rebecca said:


> sick. going to go die in bed in about 10 minutes.
> someone revive me in a couple of days, kay?
> 
> Fuzzy Necromancer, I'm looking at you.



Awww. Feel better real soon.


----------



## SMA413

I'm annoyed that my boyfriend tells me one thing and then doesn't follow through with it. He left on Friday to go hunting. He told me he'd be back Sunday morning. Then, when I talked to him Saturday night, he said he'd be home late Sunday night. Now, he won't be home til who-knows-when on Monday.

He does this a lot and it KILLS me.


----------



## spiritangel

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Amanda... that latest one seems pretty clearly spam to me. Maybe that one's by a different person... a spammer. That's the exact kind of thing spammers say.



I thought about this but how would the know about the bears and me posting about my achievements with them?? 

I am not convinced it is a family member actually have a feeling I know who it is and if it is her she is a very health conscious weight watchers trainer type person shrugs I havent had anymore since that one if it doesnt stop I will make my formspring private


hugs and thanks for the concern


----------



## BeaBea

spiritangel said:


> I am not convinced it is a family member actually have a feeling I know who it is



Babe
I think whoever is doing this is being horrible. Its bullying - pure and simple! 
Go into Formspring and change the setting that allows people to ask you anonymous questions! If they care about you and are TRUE friends they will ask questions openly and to your face. Anonymous questions like this are not designed to open a dialogue or to resolve concerns, they are harassment. You need to end it, now.
Good luck babe
Tracey xx


----------



## snuggletiger

The US Government in particular the William D Ford Direct Loan Program.


----------



## Paquito

My apartment complex. So that electric bill I sent in 2 weeks ago? Apparently, the problem was that I put it in the U.S. mail slot next to all the mailboxes, instead of just bringing it to the front desk for them to give to the mail person at the end of the day. Apparently, I was just magically supposed to know that and not use the logic that hey, if I have mail to send out, I put it in the mail slot like I've been doing for the past 18 fucking years. And then they all look at me like a dumbass.
I've got a check out there just circulating through the city, because that mail slot is only checked once and a while. Hell, it might have just been emptied Saturday for delivery, since my bill wasn't in there when they check. A late bill that could cause late fees or losing a $150 deposit that me and my roommates desperately need back. And all because I didn't magically know to bring mail to the front desk instead of a damn mail slot in the damn mail room.
I hate everything and everyone.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Lets see.. 

The Flys are pissing me the FUCK off.


Hm. Oh. YEAH!
The fact that the Fed-Ex people claimed they knocked on the door and no one was home, so they couldn't leave my package. THEY DID NOT KNOCK on the door at 10:10am this morning. Because I was up at 10, and browsing the TV guide between 10:05am and 10:15am. I didn't hear a knock, neither did anyone else (including the dogs, who go off barking even when our neighbors get home, any little noise sets them off) So now my shirt is in a town an hour away, which we cannot go to, to pick up. They said they'll "Try again" Yeah, F-kin' WHEN? I need it ASAP :/


Also; My Faerie Wings are being a pain in the ass to create.



[/Raaaaaaant]


----------



## Mishty

Just got my check(minus my $25 bonus, emails have been sent) and can't believe I have to pay the HughesNet people ANOTHER $110! I wouldn't mind because I get a $100 rebate, BUT BUTTTTT  the goddamn idiot ass website won't let me register to get said rebate! The website said "Offer ends Sept.30" So I have 10 days to print out a shit ton of shit, with a printer I don't have, only wait...it takes 3 months to get your check. :doh:
No Halloween costume for me....YAY! 


I'm pretty much freaking out. 
I took a side job to get highspeed internet and have extra cash....um yeah. 
All I can think of is going Office Space and beating my HN9000 to a plastic heap and sending it to the bastards. A law suit would be worth the pleasure.... :happy:  :really sad:


----------



## Allie Cat

Mishty said:


> Just got my check(minus my $25 bonus, emails have been sent) and can't believe I have to pay the HughesNet people ANOTHER $110! I wouldn't mind because I get a $100 rebate, BUT BUTTTTT  the goddamn idiot ass website won't let me register to get said rebate! The website said "Offer ends Sept.30" So I have 10 days to print out a shit ton of shit, with a printer I don't have, only wait...it takes 3 months to get your check. :doh:
> No Halloween costume for me....YAY!
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much freaking out.
> I took a side job to get highspeed internet and have extra cash....um yeah.
> All I can think of is going Office Space and beating my HN9000 to a plastic heap and sending it to the bastards. A law suit would be worth the pleasure.... :happy:  :really sad:



I work in a call center that has HughesNet as one of its clients. From what I've overheard other reps say it really sounds like a terrible service.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am about to throw in the towel on the jester bear cause the satin I have been trying to die red wont go above pink sigh

and it means a trip to spotlight wich ultimately costs me more money cause I will see other things I do need but yeah thinking of throwing the towel in and just making him a clown grrr


----------



## Fuzzy

CastingPearls said:


> My passport app will probably be bounced cos my birth certificate may not have the proper seal on it.



Gosh.. me too! (I had to request a new BC)


----------



## Fuzzy

There's a big fire in the west desert and its filled the valley with smoke. *cough* *cough* *sniff* and my eyes are burning.


----------



## CastingPearls

Fuzzy said:


> Gosh.. me too! (I had to request a new BC)


Fuzz--it's worse. I had to request the bc, and they bounced it cos I have to show my marriage certificate (proving name change) which couldn't be found so I had to send away for THAT too. So a $165 passport and identity card ended up costing close to $350.

Hopefully I'll get it before the end of November. Cross yer fingers.


----------



## bmann0413

Facebook is annoying the hell out of me with these "Recommended Photos" of the one girl I actually have feelings for but can't do anything about because I'm stuck in the friend zone!!!


----------



## Aust99

spiritangel said:


> IC I am about to throw in the towel on the jester bear cause the satin I have been trying to die red wont go above pink sigh
> 
> and it means a trip to spotlight wich ultimately costs me more money cause I will see other things I do need but yeah thinking of throwing the towel in and just making him a clown grrr



It will be a cute bear I'm sure.


----------



## Allie Cat

I just woke up with a massive amount of pain radiating from a single point in my back, to find out that my roommate took a spur of the moment trip to Ohio last night and blew the head gasket in the car he's in the process of buying from me. He says the repair would cost $1500, which is twice what he is paying for the car, and I might as well just scrap it. Yeah, *I* might as well just scrap it - it's still in my name. So now I have a junked car sitting in Ohio that is a liability.

Plus his cat is going nuts and there's no cat food left. Wharrgarbl!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Fucking Fed Ex "Missed" us again, when they tried to deliver my shirt at SEVEN IN THE MORNING. 


One more "try" and then we'll HAVE To find a way to go pick it up from a place an hour away. >.< 


How the hell hard should it be to get a goddamn shirt. 
REALLY? 
REALLY?! 
_..REALLY?!?!!! _


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> Fucking Fed Ex "Missed" us again, when they tried to deliver my shirt at SEVEN IN THE MORNING.
> 
> 
> One more "try" and then we'll HAVE To find a way to go pick it up from a place an hour away. >.<
> 
> 
> How the hell hard should it be to get a goddamn shirt.
> REALLY?
> REALLY?!
> _..REALLY?!?!!! _



That sucks. I hate that about Fedex. I get so many less problems with UPS.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

-Snarl Snarl Grumble- 

We have securely recieved my shirt, and it fits beautifully.
It just doesn't go too well with my skirt.... :doh:

Too much of a brilliant contrast. However, once my wings are done I guess I'll have to see how it is. >_O Yay for -one- annoyance being defeated! Onto the others..


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

<takes out list of complaints>

1) The migraine that won't go away.
2) Being sick, and that not going away.
3) Needing to hunt down a neurologist that will take my insurance, because my PCP's office won't look for one.
4) Trying to get medical stuff taken care of; medical resources being difficult to find, and/or severely limited.
5) Exhaustion
6) Almost taking a header in the shower because of a med I'm on. The shower curtain saved me.
7) Having so much crap I need to do, errands to do, calls to make, and not having the energy to do it.
8) Glee back on.
9) Biggest Loser back on.
10) Getting older.


----------



## Dromond

Pain. Fucking pain. Damnable pain.

Also stupid commercials.


----------



## Ample Pie

Yeast infection!

Don't blame me, you highlighted it.


----------



## Fuzzy

Rebecca said:


> Yeast infection!
> 
> Don't blame me, you highlighted it.



Must.. Not.. HighLight.. Must.. Not.. Argh!....


----------



## Dromond

Rebecca said:


> Yeast infection!
> 
> Don't blame me, you highlighted it.



At least you can make Vegemite in your spare time.


----------



## Ample Pie

Dromond said:


> At least you can make Vegemite in your spare time.



Also, bread and beer!

It's actually a party in my pants.


----------



## Allie Cat

So apparently my attempts at stealth have died. Just about everyone I work with knows...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Alicia Rose said:


> So apparently my attempts at stealth have died. Just about everyone I work with knows...



(((hugs))) If anyone has reservations, they'll get to know you and love you.


----------



## spiritangel

Alicia Rose said:


> So apparently my attempts at stealth have died. Just about everyone I work with knows...



as apainful as it is to have the truth in the open it will be ok

I have actually worked with someone in the same boat she came to work for the same company as me in fact I helped train her she is a lovely wonderful woman

but there was gossip and I flat out asked her cause I was sick of everyone asking me and for me the truth is it doesnt matter who you used to be what matters is who you are now

not one person where I worked once they new and got the usual questions out of the way treated her any different to how any of us other women were treated I hope your workplace will end up the same way


big squishy hugs


----------



## Lovelyone

wow its humid here. Rain, thunder and lightening brought in the humidity. grrr


----------



## Ample Pie

Alicia Rose said:


> So apparently my attempts at stealth have died. Just about everyone I work with knows...


First, it's a process and you will get there--you've already made leaps and bounds.


----------



## Proner

Huge fog outside


----------



## CarlaSixx

I've been waiting for 2 months for another referral to another psychiatrist. I have no number to call and I don't know why I haven't received it yet and it's frankly starting to really piss me off. Especially when my family is starting to make rude comments about my "sanity" and crap like that. 

Seriously... WTF IS TAKING SO GODDAMNED LONG?!%??%"%"!"!$?!??!?!


----------



## Mishty

Men. 

i just wanna claw my own eyes out right now.


----------



## spiritangel

Mishty said:


> Men.
> 
> i just wanna claw my own eyes out right now.



Huggles and giant ones and a ton of empathy there


----------



## SMA413

The deadline to register for classes is tonight at midnight. UT Arlington decided to call me YESTERDAY to tell me that my CLEP scores from when I tested out of Freshman Comp 1 & 2 several years ago are not for the CLEP test that they accept. 

WTF???

When I first started college a hundred years ago (or 7...) at CU-Boulder, I was exempt from freshman level English because I scored high enough on the verbal section of the SATs. Then I was an English major for a semester. THEN, when I transferred to UTSA, I tested out of Freshman Comp 1 & 2. Now, UTA wants me to pay $700 for classes that I already have placed out of.

I'm waiting for the lady at testing services to call me back. This is so frustrating. If this doesn't get resolved today, I'm going have to delay starting school by another 10 weeks.


----------



## Scorsese86

Anxiety. 
What to do when your bad nerves goes on your nerves?


----------



## Proner

That the coach will probably makes me training my head game and even if I could jump at reasonable height it makes me feel so short


----------



## spiritangel

Proner said:


> That the coach will probably makes me training my head game and even if I could jump at reasonable height it makes me feel so short



hugs think tall and stretch 


I am annoyed that I am having trouble writing a grocery list as I wont be able to in the morning


----------



## HottiMegan

ugh.. We were supposed to get new windows installed throughout on Monday. Now it's going to be on Friday. So i have to scramble to get all the furniture and crap moved away from the windows tonight and tomorrow. The bad part is i'm starting to get the vision spots that come before a whopper of a headache. I just know i'm going to be the one that does ALL the work cuz hubby rarely lifts a finger to help.. ugh.. That's a few annoyances i guess!


----------



## CastingPearls

The dead squirrel stuck in my chimney.


----------



## Lovelyone

OMgoodness I hate when people try to scam me out of my own money. grrrrrrrr.


----------



## Ample Pie

bit my tongue, sore throat, nephews watching way too much Disney channel, headache, my texting (non)plan, etc etc etc


----------



## Amaranthine

It turns out that after IT fixed my roommate's internet...mine doesn't work any more. Or at least it doesn't work while she's on it too. 

Then I tried to get on the wifi in the lounge. And it rejected my username and password. 

AAAAARGH. 

After I gave up, the wifi started working.


----------



## Paquito

So I had to go to class today for a test. I've gotten off of the subway station and starting the trek to class, trying my best to use my crutches and not put pressure on my foot. But I've been relying on my left foot for two days, and my entire left leg is in pain. Plus, I had to go uphill. So I cheated a little my making a small step on the tips of my right toes with the crutches.

Anyway, this street vendor comes up to me to correct how I'm moving. Which doesn't bother me, since I know I'm doing it wrong. But when I straighten up and get readjusted, he pushes this gold chain into my hands and starts asking how much money I have on me.

What. The. Fuck. Does this REALLY seem like a good time for you to sell me something?


And then, on my way back from class, I had to transfer to a shuttle. When I got to the shuttle stop, there was a big crowd of other people waiting. Now, I've been walking back and forth on crutches all day. My left foot is on fire and my entire leg is shaking. But since the bench is full and no one wants to get up, I have to stand on my left foot for about 5 minutes straight. And when the shuttle finally gets here, I'm in the back of the line. Again, I'm not looking for everyone to let me on first, but the only person to let me ahead of them was an older man in an old soldier outfit. And when I get on the shuttle, the driver had to ask 4 times for someone to give me a seat until one guy stood up and offered it to me.

What a bunch of assholes. It's 90% teens my age coming back from college, and none of them can get up and hold onto the handrails. And most of them got off not 5 minutes later at the 1st stop.



It's been a day.


----------



## toni

Everything human that is over 4 ft...


----------



## DeerVictory

I wish I were better at making friends. I'm so shy. When people do approach me, I'm so awkward.


----------



## Proner

Rain. We trained and it will be a slippery fest tomorrow afternoon at the soccer's game


----------



## Lovelyone

an 11 y/o 175 lb. girl who has the NERVE to call me "fatty". Wow sweetheart, look in the mirror. You weight MORE than I did at your age.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm bored. No housework to do and hubby and max are at an air show. i am so bored. I'm half thinking about whipping out my sewing stuff. But Alex is still around and he LOVES my sewing machine, which is trouble. I hope they're having fun at the air show.


----------



## spiritangel

I am annoyed at how awake I am yet again at 5.30am I suppose at least it means when I finally crash I should be gauranteed a good 6hrs + sleep


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

HottiMegan said:


> I'm bored. No housework to do and hubby and max are at an air show. i am so bored. I'm half thinking about whipping out my sewing stuff. But Alex is still around and he LOVES my sewing machine, which is trouble. I hope they're having fun at the air show.



You can always come to my house and clean.


----------



## luscious_lulu

I'm pissed @ my sister. She just had major surgery and she's trying to move appliances around. Her defense is that it was on wheels. Now she is on her way back to the hospital because she's in pain. The morphine pill she took is doing nothing gor her. I want to shake her.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

luscious_lulu said:


> I'm pissed @ my sister. She just had major surgery and she's trying to move appliances around. Her defense is that it was on wheels. Now she is on her way back to the hospital because she's in pain. The morphine pill she took is doing nothing gor her. I want to shake her.



Oh, god. Reminds me of my mother. She insisted on doing sit-ups right after abdominal surgery. 

I hope it isn't anything serious. Once she's healed, then you can smack her around. lol


----------



## luscious_lulu

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Oh, god. Reminds me of my mother. She insisted on doing sit-ups right after abdominal surgery.
> 
> I hope it isn't anything serious. Once she's healed, then you can smack her around. lol



She had a hysterectomy and then tried to move a portable dishwasher


----------



## spiritangel

luscious_lulu said:


> I'm pissed @ my sister. She just had major surgery and she's trying to move appliances around. Her defense is that it was on wheels. Now she is on her way back to the hospital because she's in pain. The morphine pill she took is doing nothing gor her. I want to shake her.



sorry to hear that Lulu, lots of hugs some people are so stubborn and dont like to ask for help  hope she hasn done to much damage


----------



## HottiMegan

MizzSnakeBite said:


> You can always come to my house and clean.



he he, i HATE doing housework but i like a clean home. I sometimes resort to cleaning when I'm super duper bored. I really have to get to the point that NOTHING entertains me before i actually choose to clean. (that or it needs to be done  )
I ended up doing some dishes. (Hubby usually claims the kitchen for cleaning but we had 2 loads that needed to be done and i was THAT bored)


----------



## spiritangel

Two words Girl Time! that says it all lol


----------



## CarlaSixx

I hear ya, SA! 

Or in my case... delayed Tom visit and for no good reason  

lol.

I'm also annoyed with the video game I'm playing. I seem to be horrible at it... until I consider how long it took my brother to get where I am. But that doesn't last long. And I can't play for as long as I'd like because I need to sit at the end of my bed, which gets painful after awhile, my eyes burn from total concentration, and then my dog starts crying for me to come and see her. That, or my mother does.  No time to finish my level!


----------



## Linda

I woke up to a complete disaster downstairs. The carpet was covered in popcorn, movies out everywhere, toys scattered amongst the garbage etc etc. I should have taken pictures because it was something like I have never seen before. It's all clean now though. UGH! I hate kid sleepovers. They are so not fun for me. lol Now bring on the Football!


----------



## Dromond

luscious_lulu said:


> She had a hysterectomy and then tried to move a portable dishwasher



I have never experienced a hysterectomy (obviously), but I did have bariatric surgery. I would imagine that would be a similarly major surgery. Afterward, I could barely move myself and would NEVER think of moving appliances. It was a couple of weeks before I felt safe doing anything even remotely strenuous.

It boggles the mind.


----------



## AmazingAmy

I'm starving, but the only thing left to eat is something I don't particularly fancy. It's sad, really. I'm more willing to put up with hunger pains than just end my suffering, all because of flavour.


----------



## Dromond

It's a rainy, humid, oppressive night in Mobile.


----------



## Ample Pie

the illness that's been coming on for the last week plus has finally taken complete hold of me--I are losing my voice and my throat feels bleedy and raw.

Also _An Excess of Phlegm_


----------



## HottiMegan

I hurt my wrist today. The big picture window got installed today and we had to move the couch. The workers moved it out so they could get the window in but i moved it back and my big recliner. So somehow in the process my wrist started hurting. It hurts pretty badly now. I hate being a wimpy girl. I used to be able to bench 145lbs. I should be able to slide some furniture around the apartment! It wasn't hard or heavy feeling at the time but now my wrist kills!


----------



## snuggletiger

Lower back still hurts almost 2 months after the accident. Hurts bad enough that I forgo kneeling at church because the pain to get back up is too much for me.


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> I woke up to a complete disaster downstairs. The carpet was covered in popcorn, movies out everywhere, toys scattered amongst the garbage etc etc. I should have taken pictures because it was something like I have never seen before. It's all clean now though. UGH! I hate kid sleepovers. They are so not fun for me. lol Now bring on the Football!



Hmm, and you tried to bribe me with brownies! LOL


----------



## Linda

littlefairywren said:


> Hmm, and you tried to bribe me with brownies! LOL



They were CHOCOLATE brownies!!


----------



## spiritangel

hayfever and dreams


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

snuggletiger said:


> Lower back still hurts almost 2 months after the accident. Hurts bad enough that I forgo kneeling at church because the pain to get back up is too much for me.



I'm so sorry you're not healing, snugs.


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> They were CHOCOLATE brownies!!



Hahaha, you had me at CHOCOLATE :happy:


----------



## AuntHen

not feeling well and having cabin fever from being at home :|


----------



## HottiMegan

Hayfever.. it sucks


----------



## Dromond

Bad commercials are annoying the heck out of me.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Being Stupid, Lead to me burning my index finger (the pad of it) pretty decently.

That was a hour ago, and it still hurts like a mother... 

UGH! 
(Hot Glue is apparently best used by adult-adults.. Not uh..people like me.)


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> Being Stupid, Lead to me burning my index finger (the pad of it) pretty decently.
> 
> That was a hour ago, and it still hurts like a mother...
> 
> UGH!
> (Hot Glue is apparently best used by adult-adults.. Not uh..people like me.)



wich is why my hot glue gun rarely sees the light of day and I preffer the clear craft glue less burney plus I find hot glue doesnt always stick as well as I need it to


----------



## Dmitra

Jewel cases for CDs. I just stuck the remainder of my collection into a Case Logic thinger and I'd bet 4/5 of the weight of them was plastic!!


----------



## Linda

Waking up before the alarm goes off. UGH!


----------



## Proner

It has to happen after all successive soccer's game I played, this morning when running to take my tramway (it always seems to go when I arrive to the station) my legs hurted really bad and forced me to stop. I went to work, try to stay smily and go earlier to see the doctor. 
Results, my left tigh muscle is torn which mean more than a month of resting...


----------



## Linda

Proner said:


> It has to happen after all successive soccer's game I played, this morning when running to take my tramway (it always seems to go when I arrive to the station) my legs hurted really bad and forced me to stop. I went to work, try to stay smily and go earlier to see the doctor.
> Results, my left tigh muscle is torn which mean more than a month of resting...



Oh no! So sorry to hear this.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> It has to happen after all successive soccer's game I played, this morning when running to take my tramway (it always seems to go when I arrive to the station) my legs hurted really bad and forced me to stop. I went to work, try to stay smily and go earlier to see the doctor.
> Results, my left tigh muscle is torn which mean more than a month of resting...



I'm so sorry to hear that.  Do they have any idea why you keep having so many injuries?


----------



## Proner

Linda said:


> Oh no! So sorry to hear this.





MizzSnakeBite said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that.  Do they have any idea why you keep having so many injuries?



Thank you, my position on the field changed this year, I'm now an offensive midfield and it mean that I have to run more and with more intensity as it's mainly sprints. I play all games entirely, things I didn't do with my former team so my muscles given up as it was too much for them....


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> Thank you, my position on the field changed this year, I'm now an offensive midfield and it mean that I have to run more and with more intensity as it's mainly sprints. I play all games entirely, things I didn't do with my former team so my muscles given up as it was too much for them....





Maybe as time goes by, and your body becomes used to it, things will get better for you.

(((hugs)))


----------



## Proner

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Maybe as time goes by, and your body becomes used to it, things will get better for you.
> 
> (((hugs)))



Yes I hope, it's just the timing of the injury which sucks badly as even if I ended the games very exhausted I felt good on the field, finally get my marks and scored goals.
And I also have the feeling this will become a burden for the team as we have no substitute for my position 

Thank you, I will be careful, rest and cheer my team, that's the only thing I could do.


----------



## spiritangel

Proner said:


> Yes I hope, it's just the timing of the injury which sucks badly as even if I ended the games very exhausted I felt good on the field, finally get my marks and scored goals.
> And I also have the feeling this will become a burden for the team as we have no substitute for my position
> 
> Thank you, I will be careful, rest and cheer my team, that's the only thing I could do.



huggles sorry to hear this Proner, especially knowing how passionate you are about soccer, fingers crossed the team can find a substitute for you and please make sure you look after yourself,


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> Yes I hope, it's just the timing of the injury which sucks badly as even if I ended the games very exhausted I felt good on the field, finally get my marks and scored goals.
> And I also have the feeling this will become a burden for the team as we have no substitute for my position
> 
> Thank you, I will be careful, rest and cheer my team, that's the only thing I could do.



I don't know how things work, but maybe you could talk to your coach, and see if you could help him look for a substitute for your position? Having a substitute would be good for when you're back too. That way you could have some breaks during the games.

Here's a cupcake to cheer you up......

View attachment soccer cupcake.jpg​


----------



## MisticalMisty

Third day of training this week will be in a small, cramped computer room with 25 other people. I have to get their super early so I can make sure that I'm either on the back row or on the end so I don't have to try to squeeze past people when nature calls.

The training starts at 9..it's 7:30 and I'm leaving *sigh*


----------



## AmazingAmy

The complete lack of chocolate in the house, excluding Nutella. Sometimes you just need something to sink your teeth into...


----------



## willowmoon

AmazingAmy said:


> The complete lack of chocolate in the house, excluding Nutella. Sometimes you just need something to sink your teeth into...



Actually I've been curious to try Nutella. 

Anyhoo, back on topic, the thing that is annoying me right now is people who don't understand how to drive and yield properly in roundabouts, especially the two-laners. Dumb drivers suck.


----------



## spiritangel

Hayfever rendering me completely useless grrrrrrrrrrr soo over it need real hayfever tablets instead of the stupid natural ones I got last week that are not doing a great job


----------



## Rojodi

25th wedding anniversary trip to Las Vegas has been cancelled due to my wife's phobia of flying. She just couldn't do it. So we're headed to Atlantic City, staying in a Jacuzzi suite at the Trump Plaza. 

Also...
I've been informed that with the money we've saved from the tickets and 3 night stay at Caesar's Las Vegas, I have to assist my better half in shoe shopping. :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

spiritangel said:


> Hayfever rendering me completely useless grrrrrrrrrrr soo over it need real hayfever tablets instead of the stupid natural ones I got last week that are not doing a great job



I feel your pain. I have bad allergies in the fall (i guess yours is spring). My allergies were so bad yesterday that my eyes were bright pink when i went to bed from rubbing them and sneezing so much.


----------



## spiritangel

HottiMegan said:


> I feel your pain. I have bad allergies in the fall (i guess yours is spring). My allergies were so bad yesterday that my eyes were bright pink when i went to bed from rubbing them and sneezing so much.



yeah mine is more the runny nose sneezing type that is akin to a cold and headcold rolled into one

huggels I feel for you the itchy eye thing is the worst,


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Inability to STFU without being drugged.


----------



## snuggletiger

All my past dates/gf's who claim Im the King of the Mixed Message.


----------



## Dromond

Money. Rather, lack of same. Very annoying.


----------



## HottiMegan

It's friday and hubby's off call from a particularly hectic week so i'm anxious to start our weekend.. The annoyance? The day is going by painfully slow! I cleaned the living room, folded the recycling cardboard up i even organized some projects i had sitting around.. i have nothing to do to make the time go faster! ugh!


----------



## Aust99

Married men who flirt a little too much... lol


----------



## spiritangel

Aust99 said:


> Married men who flirt a little too much... lol



I hear that one, would be nice to be hit on by someone single for a change


----------



## Grundig QD40

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Oh, god. Reminds me of my mother. She insisted on doing sit-ups right after abdominal surgery.
> 
> I hope it isn't anything serious. Once she's healed, then you can smack her around. lol



This board is so violent. In another thread I saw one that was happy that in a similar situation of one not feeling their normal self, they would be given a chance to "Kiss their ass" once they were back better. 

I am happy that i am in my solitary sacntum.


----------



## CastingPearls

God dude, how long are you going to nurse a grudge? Get over it.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Grundig QD40 said:


> This board is so violent. In another thread I saw one that was happy that in a similar situation of one not feeling their normal self, they would be given a chance to "Kiss their ass" once they were back better.
> 
> I am happy that i am in my solitary sacntum.



1 - I don't know what you're talking about.

2 - Get a sense of humor. It's a joke. I'm not promoting violence, and I've never hit or smacked anyone in my entire life. I'd really like to smack you right now, though.

3 - Stop trying to start trouble.

4 - No one is forcing you to continue to hang around us riffraff.

Jesus christ.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> 1 - I don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> 2 - Get a sense of humor. It's a joke. I'm not promoting violence, and I've never hit or smacked anyone in my entire life. I*'d really like to smack you right now, though.*
> 
> 3 - Stop trying to start trouble.
> 
> 4 - No one is forcing you to continue to hang around us riffraff.
> 
> Jesus christ.



LOL, Momma Bird you crack me up! I always knew we were riffraff :wubu:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> LOL, Momma Bird you crack me up! I always knew we were riffraff :wubu:



Riffraff are a lot more fun than the gentry. (aka, the snotty people)

We know how to parteee! 

:wubu: too


----------



## Allie Cat

I went to work today, only to discover that the program I'm supposed to be on has been delayed for some reason. So, I'm losing a day of work this week... hopefully I can make it up later.


----------



## Ola

Idiots.

Seriously. They're annoying!


----------



## willowmoon

Ola said:


> Idiots.
> 
> Seriously. They're annoying!



Amen, brother.


----------



## luscious_lulu

MizzSnakeBite said:


> 1 - I don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> 2 - Get a sense of humor. It's a joke. I'm not promoting violence, and I've never hit or smacked anyone in my entire life. I'd really like to smack you right now, though.
> 
> 3 - Stop trying to start trouble.
> 
> 4 - No one is forcing you to continue to hang around us riffraff.
> 
> Jesus christ.





Is someone harassing you?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

luscious_lulu said:


> Is someone harassing you?



I don't know what Grundig QD40's deal is. Not one clue, especially since we haven't interacted (I think). Bizarre.


----------



## AuntHen

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I don't know what Grundig QD40's deal is. Not one clue, especially since we haven't interacted (I think). Bizarre.




cork it, riffraff!


----------



## luscious_lulu

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I don't know what Grundig QD40's deal is. Not one clue, especially since we haven't interacted (I think). Bizarre.



I still love you...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

fat9276 said:


> cork it, riffraff!



<snicker> 



luscious_lulu said:


> I still love you...



I love you too.


----------



## Proner

My injured leg, my day want to be tomorrow pretty quickly and forget about today.


----------



## Allie Cat

My available balance in my bank account is exactly $80 less than my current balance, and I don't see any holds. Wharrgarbl!


----------



## AmazingAmy

Losing a load of family photos without explanation. WTF is up with you, Vista?


----------



## HottiMegan

So our dishwasher stopped working on Thursday while i was in the middle of doing dishes. (i had my second to last load done) and i called the management about it. They were prompt at getting a repair appointment from the local appliance place. The repairman was here promptly at 11, spent 15 minutes tinkering with the beast and declared it dead. I am wondering how long our management company will take to replace the dishwasher. Last time we needed a repair it took them 3 weeks! I hate doing dishes by hand. The sink is about 3 inches too short for me to do them without getting a crick in my mid back. (i'm 5'11") I am really, truly, hoping that they replace it soon. The office isn't open until 4, so i hope that they will call quickly after the office opens.


----------



## Gingembre

I am trying to rewrite my CV to make it skills based rather than chronological. It's giving me a headache! There's a job i really really want so i'm trying to make my application the best it can be...it's hard!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I twisted my ankel, had to walk on it, and it hurts like a BITCH.


...Note to self; wandering around a dark field/wooded area with a bunch of stoners? Not the best idea. *Bad *Megan, _Baaaad Megan.._


----------



## willowmoon

Hmmmm .... well I would have to say customers who bring in disc-based video games to sell me that look like they were owned by either Freddy Krueger or Edward Scissorhands and expecting me to buy them at top dollar (if at all). If they're scratched that badly, more than likely all the resurfacing in the world isn't going to save those discs. If you want top dollar, take care of your damn discs. 

>Sigh<

Ok, rant over.


----------



## Allie Cat

On the flip side of this... Game stores that sell disks that are scratched to hell, or games with no manual or box, at their usual "$5 less than new" used prices. Wharrgarbl!


----------



## Ola

Haven't had a lot of sleep for the last few days. Grrr.


----------



## willowmoon

Alicia Rose said:


> On the flip side of this... Game stores that sell disks that are scratched to hell, or games with no manual or box, at their usual "$5 less than new" used prices. Wharrgarbl!



Sounds like standard policy for GameStop.


----------



## Allie Cat

willowmoon said:


> Sounds like standard policy for GameStop.



My point exactly >.<


----------



## luscious_lulu

I'm feeling blah about life. I need to shake things up a bit, but I don't know what I want to do.


----------



## willowmoon

Alicia Rose said:


> My point exactly >.<



OH! And this one! When GameStop sells a game that is marked as "NEW" ... even though it's already opened. To me, "new" means it is still factory-sealed, no matter how recently the game was released. I know I'm not alone on this.


----------



## Rowan

I am soooooo tired and i still have a lot of day ahead of me since i have to go to my microarchitecture 2 class after i get off work at 5:30 and that goes from 7 to 10. Thank god im off work tomorrow!


----------



## spiritangel

meh total lack of the ability to sleep like a normal person instead tossing and turning all morning now have to shower and go to a 9am appointment wich feels barbaric given the insomnia wich doesnt bode well for my trip to town 

oh well hugs all


----------



## Lovelyone

I have a tiny pain in my temple that is throbbing. It is so small that it doesn't particularly bother me except when I try to sleep.


----------



## FatAndProud

I haven't been able to sleep well the last few days. I'm nearing midterms...ugh.

Biochemistry: Pathophysiology ...
Anatomy & Physiology ...
Histology ...
Medical Microbiology ...

These are all at 5000 level courses. The amount of studying that goes into this is INSANE. I read, at any given time, 300+ pages of information a week. My brain is going to explode and there will not be candy


----------



## Aust99

Tried to make meatballs for dinner.... made mush instead... epic fail!


----------



## Linda

I'm out of antibiotics and still feel cruddy. Of course when I call my doctor today I am sure he won't have space in his schedule. :doh:


----------



## AmazingAmy

Desperately wanting to read I Am Number Four but not being able to afford it because my boss seems to have forgot I require paying.


----------



## willowmoon

I am annoyed that I am sold out of Super Nintendo systems ... and what have I lately been asked by customers if I have? SUPER NINTENDO SYSTEMS. Go figure.

Granted, I could buy some via craigslist locally, but then I'd pretty much be buying them for the same price that I sell them for, and I'm not in the business of breaking even.


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> I am annoyed that I am sold out of Super Nintendo systems ... and what have I lately been asked by customers if I have? SUPER NINTENDO SYSTEMS. Go figure.
> 
> Granted, I could buy some via craigslist locally, but then I'd pretty much be buying them for the same price that I sell them for, and I'm not in the business of breaking even.



question when they buy the system do they buy games with it? cuase you might be able to do up some packages that give you some profit just a thought or you could try ebay or some sort of trade in system


----------



## willowmoon

spiritangel said:


> question when they buy the system do they buy games with it? cuase you might be able to do up some packages that give you some profit just a thought or you could try ebay or some sort of trade in system



A lot of times I bundle the game "Super Mario World" with the SNES system -- and I am SOOOOO done with ebay. Between the ebay fees & the paypal fees plus dealing with shipping .... eh, not worth the hassle anymore. Selling locally works best for me, as I'm becoming a lot more established than when I first started out.


----------



## AmazingAmy

willowmoon said:


> A lot of times I bundle the game "Super Mario World" with the SNES system -- and I am SOOOOO done with ebay. Between the ebay fees & the paypal fees plus dealing with shipping .... eh, not worth the hassle anymore. Selling locally works best for me, as I'm becoming a lot more established than when I first started out.



Have you thought about selling through Amazon, Willowmoon? I think their rate is cheaper than eBay and they deal with all the exchange of money themselves, so there's no continually, untrustworthy mounting costs like with eBay and PayPal. Me and my dad sell rare books through it and it's hassel free - Amazon even set the price of postage (and you'll likely make a profit from that too).


----------



## HottiMegan

So one week ago i called about our broken dishwasher.. The repair guy came two days ago.. and I have YET to hear even a phonecall from management on what they plan to do, replace or repair our dishwasher. Meanwhile my back is hurting and i have to slump over a sink full of dirty dishes..


----------



## AmazingAmy

Refraining from biting my fingernails is becoming an hourly struggle. And keeping dirt out from underneath them is a horrid task I never even considered I'd have to do! Is all this fruitless knawing and digging about worth the dream of my first manicure?


----------



## Rojodi

Received a nasty phone call from the doctor's office, telling me that my diabetes is out of control. I need to see an Endocrinologist. I then received a call from the practice's dietician who wanted to set up an appointment for 3 weeks, during the time I'm away on a third honeymoon/25th wedding anniversary trip to Atlantic City. She told me it was important that I see her then. I told her if it were so important, I'd see her today or tomorrow. 

We talked, and I found her crazy. She wants me to start an Atkins-like diet. I asked if she had my blood work handy, she told me she did. I asked if she had read it, she said she did. I laughed, and told her it was a lie. If she had, she would have seen that I can NOT have a protein-heavy diet: My liver counts are terrible. (Caused by a bad reaction to an overdose of B-vitamin based cholesterol meds) She looked and apologized, said she would have to research my case further. Ya think!! :doh:


----------



## FatAndProud

Rojodi said:


> Received a nasty phone call from the doctor's office, telling me that my diabetes is out of control. I need to see an Endocrinologist. I then received a call from the practice's dietician who wanted to set up an appointment for 3 weeks, during the time I'm away on a third honeymoon/25th wedding anniversary trip to Atlantic City. She told me it was important that I see her then. I told her if it were so important, I'd see her today or tomorrow.
> 
> We talked, and I found her crazy. She wants me to start an Atkins-like diet. I asked if she had my blood work handy, she told me she did. I asked if she had read it, she said she did. I laughed, and told her it was a lie. If she had, she would have seen that I can NOT have a protein-heavy diet: My liver counts are terrible. (Caused by a bad reaction to an overdose of B-vitamin based cholesterol meds) She looked and apologized, said she would have to research my case further. Ya think!! :doh:



Bravo, dear. This is a prime example of KNOWING YOUR BODY BETTER THAN THOSE THAT MAKE/ARE TRAINED TO MAKE EDUCATED GUESSES. The best advocate for a patient is yourself.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

My f-ing job. I had a _horrible_ day at work today with no breaks. It's back-to-school night, so I'm home for a bit before having to go back again, and repeat the experience all over again tomorrow. I am getting so damn sick of teachers who won't take kids in their class, simply based on how a kid looks, and parents who demand special treatment for their kids. Grrrr!


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> I'm out of antibiotics and still feel cruddy. Of course when I call my doctor today I am sure he won't have space in his schedule. :doh:



Feel better, Linda! And that doc better have a space, or I will make one lol. I am feeling kinda ballsy today, but that never lasts very long. So get while the going is good


----------



## Linda

littlefairywren said:


> Feel better, Linda! And that doc better have a space, or I will make one lol. I am feeling kinda ballsy today, but that never lasts very long. So get while the going is good



LOL Thanks Kimberly.

Might be another trip to the ER for me this weekend. (shrugs)


----------



## willowmoon

Woke up REALLY body sore this morning -- hauled a bunch of computers yesterday afternoon back to my shop and now I'm feelin' it.


----------



## Mishty

All my awesome Friday night plans might be going down the drain....
I woke up with a swollen red throat. 

please dont be strep please dont be strep pllllease dont be strep


----------



## HottiMegan

Sorry to hear that Mishty. I hate when i wake up with a sore throat. It's no fun. It's like impending suck of a cold or flu coming on.


My annoyance is i woke up sore today. Sore back and headache.. i really need to find a way to make my bed more comfy.


----------



## Emma

I'm fucking sick of selfish people. I thought I got every single one of them out of my life. I'll soon end up with no one but it'll be worth it.


----------



## AmazingAmy

CurvyEm said:


> I'm fucking sick of selfish people. I thought I got every single one of them out of my life. I'll soon end up with no one but it'll be worth it.



You don't want to end up with no one, Em; just think of December and screw the rest!


----------



## willowmoon

AmazingAmy said:


> Have you thought about selling through Amazon, Willowmoon? I think their rate is cheaper than eBay and they deal with all the exchange of money themselves, so there's no continually, untrustworthy mounting costs like with eBay and PayPal. Me and my dad sell rare books through it and it's hassel free - Amazon even set the price of postage (and you'll likely make a profit from that too).



Hmmmm, I might have to consider that. PayPal really pissed me off regarding a false claim that was submitted by a unscrupulous buyer so I'm totally turned off when it comes to PayPal.


----------



## AmazingAmy

willowmoon said:


> Hmmmm, I might have to consider that. PayPal really pissed me off regarding a false claim that was submitted by a unscrupulous buyer so I'm totally turned off when it comes to PayPal.



Uuugh don't get my started on buyer disputes and the totally unfair way PayPal handle them! My dad has been out of pocket for some really expensive items due to a simple "I haven't recieved my item", which is crap. So many people pull that one - and the worst thing is that it works.

PayPal are sharks both ways, of course. I've tried getting my money back for items that were broken, and after a lengthy wait I got a message from PayPal claiming they could only recover 'some' of the money... it's eletronic money, YOU CAN'T FUCKING LOSE IT BECAUSE IT NEVER EXISTED. No need to say where it undoubtably went.

NOW I'M IN A MOOD.


----------



## CastingPearls

Mishty said:


> All my awesome Friday night plans might be going down the drain....
> I woke up with a swollen red throat.
> 
> please dont be strep please dont be strep pllllease dont be strep


Feel better sweetie.


----------



## Allie Cat

I'm irritated at myself, the electric company, and my bank. I had over $250 in my account, spent a little bit, electric company pulled out $40, and I got an overdraft because the bank didn't make it all available, as I'd just deposited my paycheck. Wharrgarbl. So much for having discretionary income.


----------



## willowmoon

AmazingAmy said:


> Uuugh don't get my started on buyer disputes and the totally unfair way PayPal handle them! My dad has been out of pocket for some really expensive items due to a simple "I haven't recieved my item", which is crap. So many people pull that one - and the worst thing is that it works.
> 
> PayPal are sharks both ways, of course. I've tried getting my money back for items that were broken, and after a lengthy wait I got a message from PayPal claiming they could only recover 'some' of the money... it's eletronic money, YOU CAN'T FUCKING LOSE IT BECAUSE IT NEVER EXISTED. No need to say where it undoubtably went.
> 
> NOW I'M IN A MOOD.



Yeah I was out over $300 because of that particular false claim that was submitted. I submitted so much info to PayPal to prove my case which would overwhelmingly prove that I was the honest one here. Yet PayPal awarded the claim to the shady buyer who had already been suspended three times under different user IDs. When a claim is filed, PayPal only gives you so much room in which to type -- I filled out as much as possible and asked them to contact me for further info. They didn't even bother. F**k 'em.

NOW I'M *ALSO* IN A MOOD.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm wanting to travel down memory lane, thanks to playing a game I haven't touched since I was 8 or 9.. I want to remember spending time with my dad, and stuff me him and my real mom did as a family-------But I can't, because my FUCKINGCONSTANTLYTALKING-UNLESSFOODISHOVEDINHISFACE brother, keeps telling me about his imagination. He's been talking for 5 hours straight now. I kid you freaking not. 

_...can I cry yet? _


----------



## Scorsese86

I have a terrible cold... especially my throath is bad. 
So I bought myself some medicine today. And remember, I live in a country with "free" healthcare. I had to pay 207 NOK. That means $35.5 for a litte box of medicine.
WTF?


----------



## CarlaSixx

My keyboard was/is acting weird. When the light was on for Caps Lock, it would do lowercase letters, and when the light was off, it was doing uppercase letters. Now it's working properly again but I don't know for how long this'll work like it should, lol.


----------



## Emma

AmazingAmy said:


> You don't want to end up with no one, Em; just think of December and screw the rest!



If I have to think of december I have to think of things to wear. I'll look shit anyway so theres no point in thinking about it.


----------



## Lovelyone

I found that there is a correletion between me laying down to go to sleep--and my 8 y/o loud mouth niece (I call her "the wah-mbulance siren"). If I lay down, she's louder than ever. If I sit up, she's quiet. If I could sleep sitting up, I would.


----------



## snuggletiger

Lovelyone said:


> I found that there is a correletion between me laying down to go to sleep--and my 8 y/o loud mouth niece (I call her "the wah-mbulance siren"). If I lay down, she's louder than ever. If I sit up, she's quiet. If I could sleep sitting up, I would.



tell the wahmbulance you'll give her something to cry about or make her eat ice cream really fast.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Scorsese86 said:


> I have a terrible cold... especially my throath is bad.
> So I bought myself some medicine today. And remember, I live in a country with "free" healthcare. I had to pay 207 NOK. That means $35.5 for a litte box of medicine.
> WTF?



I don't want to disregard what you're saying, but $35 is what some people WITH insurance pay for a month's worth of medication here. lol. When you pay 3500 NOK for a month's worth of one medicine like I have previously come back and talk to me. lol


----------



## Scorsese86

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I don't want to disregard what you're saying, but $35 is what some people WITH insurance pay for a month's worth of medication here. lol. When you pay 3500 NOK for a month's worth of one medicine like I have previously come back and talk to me. lol



Let's not make this a Hyde Park discussion. I figure my medicine bill per month is roughly 600 NOK, $102.8. This month it was higher due to the cold. Sorry if I offended anybody, though. I'm cheap, I hate spending money... unless it's on fun things.


----------



## Mathias

My roommates need to constantly keep our apartment freezing.


----------



## Linda

Scorsese86 said:


> I have a terrible cold... especially my throath is bad.
> So I bought myself some medicine today. And remember, I live in a country with "free" healthcare. I had to pay 207 NOK. That means $35.5 for a litte box of medicine.
> WTF?



I am sorry you're not feeling well.


----------



## Aust99

Stupid, sleazy, crazy men on internet dating site... Now I remember why I don't bother!


----------



## spiritangel

Aust99 said:


> Stupid, sleazy, crazy men on internet dating site... Now I remember why I don't bother!



yeah a friend talked me into joining pleant of fish hmmm I barely get hit on and when i do its just for sex or guys who want to be dominated I am not sure I will ever find a man at this rate

on plus side stikcam has yeilded a cute frenchman shame I cant find aussie guys though


----------



## Mishty

My friend that comes to spend every weekend is wearing out her welcome.
fast.

It's 12:40, and she's still snoring in my bed.  

I have a great time, but I need a break. 

Plus she takes my pillows.

I HATE sharing my pillows. I need all 8 just for me. I have a system.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Mishty said:


> Plus she takes my pillows.
> 
> I HATE sharing my pillows. I need all 8 just for me. I have a system.



I understand and appreciate the need for a specific amount of pillows, and just for yourself! I'm better off not sleeping than just sleeping with one, which is why I'm _so _taking an extra pillow to the next hotel I visit... _why _do they only give you one? What misogynist only sleeps with one?!

Don't answer. I know loads of people do. Weirdos.


----------



## Mishty

AmazingAmy said:


> I understand and appreciate the need for a specific amount of pillows, and just for yourself! I'm better off not sleeping than just sleeping with one, which is why I'm _so _taking an extra pillow to the next hotel I visit... _why _do they only give you one? What misogynist only sleeps with one?!
> 
> Don't answer. I know loads of people do. Weirdos.



I love hotels, cause I just do, but I hoard the pillows as soon as I get in a room. I grab and snarl, 'cause I can't sleep without at least three pillows under my head alone. Plus one for behind, one for the front and one between my knees and one to put my arm on. 

I like people that only needs one pillow though, 'cause I can give them a shitty extra pillow and be done with it. My cousin April and me fight like cats and dogs when she ever mentions needing one of my pillows. I have to think really long and hard about which one I'm going to give up. Then as soon as she starts snoring I realize I would just rather her give my pillow back and sleep in a ditch.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Linda said:


> I am sorry you're not feeling well.



This was probably a better response than mine. lol


----------



## CastingPearls

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I don't want to disregard what you're saying, but $35 is what some people WITH insurance pay for a month's worth of medication here. lol. When you pay 3500 NOK for a month's worth of one medicine like I have previously come back and talk to me. lol


$35 is what I pay for one prescription I take.
I also pay $65 for another one. 
I also have insurance. 
Go figure.


----------



## CastingPearls

Mishty said:


> My friend that comes to spend every weekend is wearing out her welcome.
> fast.
> 
> It's 12:40, and she's still snoring in my bed.
> 
> I have a great time, but I need a break.
> 
> Plus she takes my pillows.
> 
> I HATE sharing my pillows. I need all 8 just for me. I have a system.


I am SO GLAD I'm not the only one with a 'system'.

My husband calls it my 'nest'

LOL


----------



## CAMellie

My Health and Wellness instructor is an open fataphobe who pisses me off on a daily basis. According to her, ALL fat people are unhealthy and unhappy and ALL skinny people are healthy and happy...NO EXCEPTIONS! Fat people lack self-control and willpower and should try meditation and hypnosis to cure themselves of this affliction.


----------



## AmazingAmy

My selfish friend. 

When she broke up with her boyfriend about a year ago, allowing it to pretty much destory her self-worth and total outlook on life, I spent countless nights going to see her whenever she asked for me, listening to her problems and reassuring her, despite all anger she took out on me. I even forgave her when she stopped talking to me about it, telling me I was too naive and emotionally immature to understand her anymore. For the record, I wasn't crying in the middle of the street after hearing that because I was _drunk_, love.

But now, when I need to get out of this house and go sit in a pub with a friend who will _listen _(something I haven't asked anyone to do in a long time), she makes no secret that World of _fucking _Warcraft is more important to her right now. She's got this new group on there, see, and she's expected to show her face tonight. Sorry you feel like shit though, Amy. Hugs?

You're an awful friend, and this really is the icing on the cake. Right now, I think I hate you.


----------



## willowmoon

AmazingAmy said:


> My selfish friend.
> 
> When she broke up with her boyfriend about a year ago, allowing it to pretty much destory her self-worth and total outlook on life, I spent countless nights going to see her whenever she asked for me, listening to her problems and reassuring her, despite all anger she took out on me. I even forgave her when she stopped talking to me about it, telling me I was too naive and emotionally immature to understand her anymore. For the record, I wasn't crying in the middle of the street after hearing that because I was _drunk_, love.
> 
> But now, when I need to get out of this house and go sit in a pub with a friend who will _listen _(something I haven't asked anyone to do in a long time), she makes no secret that World of _fucking _Warcraft is more important to her right now. She's got this new group on there, see, and she's expected to show her face tonight. Sorry you feel like shit though, Amy. Hugs?
> 
> You're an awful friend, and this really is the icing on the cake. Right now, I think I hate you.



Nice to know where her priorities are.  Yeah, I'd be pissed too.


----------



## Lovelyone

CastingPearls said:


> I am SO GLAD I'm not the only one with a 'system'.
> 
> My husband calls it my 'nest'
> 
> LOL


 
I also have a "nest" of 8 pillows and each of them has their own place in my bed. This one here, that one there, this one under an arm, that one under a knee...and its got to be perfectly right or I have trouble falling asleep.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Scorsese86 said:


> I have a terrible cold... especially my throath is bad.
> So I bought myself some medicine today. And remember, I live in a country with "free" healthcare. I had to pay 207 NOK. That means $35.5 for a litte box of medicine.
> WTF?



Feel better


----------



## luscious_lulu

CAMellie said:


> My Health and Wellness instructor is an open fataphobe who pisses me off on a daily basis. According to her, ALL fat people are unhealthy and unhappy and ALL skinny people are healthy and happy...NO EXCEPTIONS! Fat people lack self-control and willpower and should try meditation and hypnosis to cure themselves of this affliction.




Tell her that if she is going to be so disrespectful you are going to report her and find someone else who isn't such a knob.


----------



## luscious_lulu

She doesn't sound like much of a friend. 

I was friends with someone who was very selfish. I ended up ending the friendship. It was the best thing I could do.



AmazingAmy said:


> My selfish friend.
> 
> When she broke up with her boyfriend about a year ago, allowing it to pretty much destory her self-worth and total outlook on life, I spent countless nights going to see her whenever she asked for me, listening to her problems and reassuring her, despite all anger she took out on me. I even forgave her when she stopped talking to me about it, telling me I was too naive and emotionally immature to understand her anymore. For the record, I wasn't crying in the middle of the street after hearing that because I was _drunk_, love.
> 
> But now, when I need to get out of this house and go sit in a pub with a friend who will _listen _(something I haven't asked anyone to do in a long time), she makes no secret that World of _fucking _Warcraft is more important to her right now. She's got this new group on there, see, and she's expected to show her face tonight. Sorry you feel like shit though, Amy. Hugs?
> 
> You're an awful friend, and this really is the icing on the cake. Right now, I think I hate you.


----------



## CastingPearls

AmazingAmy said:


> My selfish friend.
> 
> When she broke up with her boyfriend about a year ago, allowing it to pretty much destory her self-worth and total outlook on life, I spent countless nights going to see her whenever she asked for me, listening to her problems and reassuring her, despite all anger she took out on me. I even forgave her when she stopped talking to me about it, telling me I was too naive and emotionally immature to understand her anymore. For the record, I wasn't crying in the middle of the street after hearing that because I was _drunk_, love.
> 
> But now, when I need to get out of this house and go sit in a pub with a friend who will _listen _(something I haven't asked anyone to do in a long time), she makes no secret that World of _fucking _Warcraft is more important to her right now. She's got this new group on there, see, and she's expected to show her face tonight. Sorry you feel like shit though, Amy. Hugs?
> 
> You're an awful friend, and this really is the icing on the cake. Right now, I think I hate you.


One thing I have learned from awful friends is that if they cannot be a good example then at least they can serve as a horrible warning for what you don't want in your life anymore.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Thanks for your words of wisdom guys, and you're all right of course.

I'm feeling better now. Got a bit tipsy without another - very good - friend, and am going to bed happy.


----------



## HottiMegan

My wrist is hurting like a SOB today. The pain started two weeks ago when i was moving a couch. Now every time i move my wrist it pops like popcorn. It's painful in one area that radiates out.. i am actually considering going to a doctor.. ugh..


----------



## Ola

I had an awesome weekend, and I'm kinda pissed it's already over... LOL!


----------



## Emma

AmazingAmy said:


> My selfish friend.
> 
> When she broke up with her boyfriend about a year ago, allowing it to pretty much destory her self-worth and total outlook on life, I spent countless nights going to see her whenever she asked for me, listening to her problems and reassuring her, despite all anger she took out on me. I even forgave her when she stopped talking to me about it, telling me I was too naive and emotionally immature to understand her anymore. For the record, I wasn't crying in the middle of the street after hearing that because I was _drunk_, love.
> 
> But now, when I need to get out of this house and go sit in a pub with a friend who will _listen _(something I haven't asked anyone to do in a long time), she makes no secret that World of _fucking _Warcraft is more important to her right now. She's got this new group on there, see, and she's expected to show her face tonight. Sorry you feel like shit though, Amy. Hugs?
> 
> You're an awful friend, and this really is the icing on the cake. Right now, I think I hate you.



I've had friends like that before. It is really shit when they don't give you back what you give them. Just keep doing what you do, it makes you a better person and a worthwhile friend. For the record if you ever do need a friend to hang out with when you're feeling sad, I'm here.


----------



## AmazingAmy

CurvyEm said:


> I've had friends like that before. It is really shit when they don't give you back what you give them. Just keep doing what you do, it makes you a better person and a worthwhile friend. For the record if you ever do need a friend to hang out with when you're feeling sad, I'm here.



Thanks, Em; and I know.


----------



## AuntHen

edit: sorry that WAS Dims related haha


----------



## FatAndProud

fat9276 said:


> edit: sorry that WAS Dims related haha



It was Hyde Park, wasn't it?!  :happy:


----------



## AuntHen

FatAndProud said:


> It was Hyde Park, wasn't it?!  :happy:




hahaha... good one! but no. I licked those *wounds* clean already! It was something akin to creepsters


----------



## Mishty

I left ONE tiny little Dum-Dum stick by my bed....okay. I left an entire bag of Dum-Dums





by my bed. Those little tiny black ants I saw and thought  something was up last week? Well now they have become Giant Black Ants and I'm scared, I'm gonna wake up to Honey I Shrunk The Kids type ant problem... 

:doh: Dumb Dumb

I don't know if more annoyed at the ants or myself....


----------



## Saoirse

My nipples are so fucking itchy!!!! Damn this dry, cold weather! Damn my dry, super-sensitive skin!


----------



## AmazingAmy

Saoirse said:


> My nipples are so fucking itchy!!!! Damn this dry, cold weather! Damn my dry, super-sensitive skin!



Two words: hydrocortisone cream. Get it now and save yourself! Cold weather gave me this problem about two winters ago, and combined with the scratching and skin irritation, you do NOT want to know what nastiness came about.

*Shudders*


----------



## HottiMegan

Some asshole who reads my blog called my son's school today because of some things that i wrote in my blog. It had nothing to do with my son and they dragged my son's school in to my life. They actually called my husband at work about it! I am so angry at this right now. I deleted my blog so all my thoughts and feelings the last three years are in the wind now. I can't believe someone would do this. I can't trust anyone anymore. I had my blog private so whoever did this was someone we know. I am just so anger. My posts had to do with me and my feelings and not one bit to do with my son and to drag his school into my private thoughts just pisses me off to no end.


----------



## FatAndProud

HottiMegan said:


> Some asshole who reads my blog called my son's school today because of some things that i wrote in my blog. It had nothing to do with my son and they dragged my son's school in to my life. They actually called my husband at work about it! I am so angry at this right now. I deleted my blog so all my thoughts and feelings the last three years are in the wind now. I can't believe someone would do this. I can't trust anyone anymore. I had my blog private so whoever did this was someone we know. I am just so anger. My posts had to do with me and my feelings and not one bit to do with my son and to drag his school into my private thoughts just pisses me off to no end.



Wow, that's ridiculous. I can't see how something written on a blog could pertain to school....


----------



## kinkykitten

father dearest... :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

FatAndProud said:


> Wow, that's ridiculous. I can't see how something written on a blog could pertain to school....



That's just it, it had nothing to do with my son or his school. It was me talking about my depression. I am just so angry that someone wouldn't even try to contact me but go to my son's school who has nothing to do with anything but educating my boy.


----------



## FatAndProud

HottiMegan said:


> That's just it, it had nothing to do with my son or his school. It was me talking about my depression. I am just so angry that someone wouldn't even try to contact me but go to my son's school who has nothing to do with anything but educating my boy.



Please tell me there's no serious action taking place.....


----------



## HottiMegan

As far as i can tell, nothing will come of it but it pisses me off that the school is now "concerned" about my depression


----------



## Proner

People who come at the library and tell to their kids that comic strips are not "real" books. Makes me cringe and want to swear at them very loudly.

Today's strike = another pay day lost (don't know what my pay will look like at the end of the month if it's continue..)


----------



## spiritangel

I cant find all my underwear wich I need as there is no washing machine at the retreat I know what pairs are missing but can I find them no I cannot 


hehe on up side I just made you all either laugh or blush


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> I cant find all my underwear wich I need as there is no washing machine at the retreat I know what pairs are missing but can I find them no I cannot
> 
> 
> hehe on up side I just made you all either laugh or blush



I could suggest to you to not fret about it, as going knickerless is kinda nice lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

HottiMegan said:


> As far as i can tell, nothing will come of it but it pisses me off that the school is now "concerned" about my depression



I'd be furious. Whoever did that is an absolute a-hole.  I'm sorry, Megan.

I lost a job once because of a blog post that had nothing to do with my job, and a volunteer job once because I dared describe myself as a "BBW" on my personal website. It feels so violating.  *hugs*


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> I could suggest to you to not fret about it, as going knickerless is kinda nice lol



umm whilst yes yes it is 


we erm well here are the presets we have to abide by (so you can see why that isnt really an option lol)

The Code of Discipline

The foundation of the practice is s&#299;la  moral conduct. S&#299;la provides a basis for the development of sam&#257;dhi  concentration of mind; and purification of the mind is achieved through paññ&#257;  the wisdom of insight.
The Precepts

All who attend a Vipassana course must conscientiously undertake the following five precepts for the duration of the course:

1. to abstain from killing any being;
2. to abstain from stealing;
3. to abstain from all sexual activity;
4. to abstain from telling lies;
5. to abstain from all intoxicants.

There are three additional precepts which old students (that is, those who have completed a course with S.N. Goenka or one of his assistant teachers) are expected to follow during the course:

6. to abstain from eating after midday;
7. to abstain from sensual entertainment and bodily decorations
8. to abstain from using high or luxurious beds.

Old students will observe the sixth precept by having tea without milk or fruit juice at the 5 p.m. break, whereas new student may have tea with milk and some fruit. The teacher may excuse an old student from observing this precept for health reasons. The seventh and eighth precept will be observed by all.
Acceptance of the Teacher and the Technique

Students must declare themselves willing to comply fully and for the duration of the course with the teacher's guidance and instructions; that is, to observe the discipline and to meditate exactly as the teacher asks, without ignoring any part of the instructions, nor adding anything to them. This acceptance should be one of discrimination and understanding, not blind submission. Only with an attitude of trust can a student work diligently and thoroughly. Such confidence in the teacher and the technique is essential for success in meditation.
Other Techniques, Rites, and Forms of Worship

During the course it is absolutely essential that all forms of prayer, worship, or religious ceremony  fasting, burning incense, counting beads, reciting mantras, singing and dancing, etc.  be discontinued. All other meditation techniques and healing or spiritual practices should also be suspended. This is not to condemn any other technique or practice, but to give a fair trial to the technique of Vipassana in its purity.

Students are strongly advised that deliberately mixing other techniques of meditation with Vipassana will impede and even reverse their progress. Despite repeated warnings by the teacher, there have been cases in the past where students have intentionally mixed this technique with a ritual or another practice, and have done themselves a great disservice. Any doubts or confusion which may arise should always be clarified by meeting with the teacher.
Interviews With the Teacher

The teacher is available to meet students privately between 12 Noon and 1:00 p.m. Questions may also be asked in public between 9:00 and 9:30 p.m. in the meditation hall. The interview and question times are for clarifying the technique and for questions arising from the evening discourses.
Noble Silence

All students must observe Noble Silence from the beginning of the course until the morning of the last full day. Noble Silence means silence of body, speech, and mind. Any form of communication with fellow student, whether by gestures, sign language, written notes, etc., is prohibited.

Students may, however, speak with the teacher whenever necessary and they may approach the management with any problems related to food, accommodation, health, etc. But even these contacts should be kept to a minimum. Students should cultivate the feeling that they are working in isolation.
Separation of Men and Women

Complete segregation of men and women is to be maintained. Couples, married or otherwise, should not contact each other in any way during the course. The same applies to friends, members of the same family, etc.
Physical Contact

It is important that throughout the course there be no physical contact whatsoever between persons of the same or opposite sex.
Yoga and Physical Exercise

Although physical yoga and other exercises are compatible with Vipassana, they should be suspended during the course because proper secluded facilities are not available at the course site. Jogging is also not permitted. Students may exercise during rest periods by walking in the designated areas.
Religious Objects, Rosaries, Crystals, Talismans, etc.

No such items should be brought to the course site. If brought inadvertently they should be deposited with the management for the duration of the course.
Intoxicants and Drugs

No drugs, alcohol, or other intoxicants should be brought to the site; this also applies to tranquilizers, sleeping pills, and all other sedatives. Those taking medicines or drugs on a doctor's prescription should notify the teacher.
Tobacco

For the health and comfort of all students, smoking, chewing tobacco, and taking snuff are not permitted at the course.
Food

It is not possible to satisfy the special food preferences and requirements of all the meditators. Students are therefore kindly requested to make do with the simple vegetarian meals provided. The course management endeavors to prepare a balanced, wholesome menu suitable for meditation. If any students have been prescribed a special diet because of ill-health, they should inform the management at the time of application. Fasting is not permitted.
Clothing

Dress should be simple, modest, and comfortable. Tight, transparent, revealing, or otherwise striking clothing (such as shorts, short skirts, tights and leggings, sleeveless or skimpy tops) should not be worn. Sunbathing and partial nudity are not permitted. This is important in order to minimize distraction to others.
Laundry and Bathing

No washing machines or dryers are available, so students should bring sufficient clothing. Small items can be hand-washed. Bathing and laundry may be done only in the break periods and not during meditation hours.
Outside Contacts

Students must remain within the course boundaries throughout the course. They may leave only with the specific consent of the teacher. No outside communications is allowed before the course ends. This includes letters, phone calls and visitors. Cell phones, pagers, and other electronic devices must be deposited with the management until the course ends. In case of an emergency, a friend or relative may contact the management.
Music, Reading and Writing

The playing of musical instruments, radios, etc. is not permitted. No reading or writing materials should be brought to the course. Students should not distract themselves by taking notes. The restriction on reading and writing is to emphasize the strictly practical nature of this meditation.
Tape Recorders and Cameras

These may not be used except with the express permission of the teacher. 


so erm I would get to "excited" lol and as that isnt allowed haha betting some jaws have just dropped


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> umm whilst yes yes it is
> 
> 
> we erm well here are the presets we have to abide by (so you can see why that isnt really an option lol)
> <snip>



Ah, I see....and that would probably count as sensual entertainment I am thinking


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> Ah, I see....and that would probably count as sensual entertainment I am thinking



why yes yes I think it would lol


----------



## toni

Dunkin Donuts didn't make my coffee right, AGAIN! I go there every morning. Sometimes in the afternoon too. I get the same thing every day. 5 out of 7 days a week they mess it up. I am in the habit of returning it and having them make me a new one. You would think after doing this a couple of times they would try to get it right. NOPE, not this place. The whole thing is driving me MAD.


----------



## snuggletiger

How I seem to damage almost every relationship I am by doing stuff that I am not conscious of.


----------



## willowmoon

My sheer clumsiness when I tripped over my own feet and crashed into my fireplace. :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

willowmoon said:


> My sheer clumsiness when I tripped over my own feet and crashed into my fireplace. :doh:



yikes! I hope you're okay


----------



## Linda

willowmoon said:


> My sheer clumsiness when I tripped over my own feet and crashed into my fireplace. :doh:



Are you ok? (snicker...sounds like me)


----------



## Allie Cat

snuggletiger said:


> How I seem to damage almost every relationship I am by doing stuff that I am not conscious of.



I seem to do this as well, though more with friendships than Serious Committed Relationships. At any given moment at least one of my friends is irritated at me for flirting with either themselves or someone they like (nearly always unconsciously) or saying or doing something stupid, or being overly affectionate (also unconscious as I'm a naturally affectionate person and just do what feels right).

I'm considering walling myself off from humanity. Or possibly joining a commune of polyamorous furries.


----------



## Lovelyone

toni said:


> Dunkin Donuts didn't make my coffee right, AGAIN! I go there every morning. Sometimes in the afternoon too. I get the same thing every day. 5 out of 7 days a week they mess it up. I am in the habit of returning it and having them make me a new one. You would think after doing this a couple of times they would try to get it right. NOPE, not this place. The whole thing is driving me MAD.


 
I am so sorry this happens to you. It can be so frustrating, especially in times like these when you are spending your hard earned money on theiir product. This happens to me whenever we get fast food. The order is inevitably messed up. I learned not to move from my place in the drive-thru line until the order is correct, and if that means them having to change 6 items, 6 times...then that's what it means. I dont budge until the order is correct.


----------



## HottiMegan

I can't find my charger for my camera!! I saw it before max's surgery but can't remember where i put it! (we have a lot of nooks and crannies to stick things)


----------



## Mathias

I've had a horrible cold since Saturday.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

People. That about covers it.


----------



## littlefairywren

Mathias said:


> I've had a horrible cold since Saturday.



Feel better soon, Matty.



MizzSnakeBite said:


> People. That about covers it.



Start biting now!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Start biting now!!



<CHOMP>

------


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> <CHOMP>
> 
> ------



Let's start with my neighbour who insists is mowing his lawn right now, and is trying to sing at the same time....if I had a spork, I would so use it!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Let's start with my neighbour who insists is mowing his lawn right now, and is trying to sing at the same time....if I had a spork, I would so use it!



How 'bout a machete? I'm on that level, right now.


----------



## Dmitra

Hourly rolling blackouts and the city being on diesel power for three more days (at least that's what they're saying now).


----------



## willowmoon

willowmoon said:


> My sheer clumsiness when I tripped over my own feet and crashed into my fireplace. :doh:





HottiMegan said:


> yikes! I hope you're okay





Linda said:


> Are you ok? (snicker...sounds like me)



Well if anything I bruised my ego -- fortunately nobody was nearby to witness it. 

Sucks having two left feet sometimes.


----------



## AuntHen

soooooooooooooooooooooo tired!!!!!!!!!!!!! zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## CastingPearls

I have to take Clindamycin again for a chronic tooth problem. I'm allergic to penicillin so this is my only option. Taking this lovely antibiotic is like having a stomach of broken glass for ten days. And I won't even mention what happens to a woman 'after' the antibiotic regimen is over. Currently I am not dead or dying and I'm trying to count my blessings but I'm in a lot of pain and am cranky and petulant and need REAL hugs.


----------



## Dromond

The economy and rapacious corporations. My step-daughter was just laid off. Her department (she was a concierge for a large hotel chain) was making money every quarter, which couldn't be said of other departments. Their reward was for the department to be closed, and they are establishing a new department with almost the exact same job description and advertising for new hires. She asked about a transfer, and the old boss said he'd "try." I'm thinking they did this so they could hire new people for the same job at a lower salary, which means step-daughter (or any of her now-former co-workers) will likely not be considered.

Bastards.


----------



## Mathias

Immature people. I seriously want to punch a wall.


----------



## FatAndProud

My back hurts, my neck hurts, my throat hurts....

I went to the bar with about 50 people last night after Open House for our professional programs at university...There were boobs (YES, SOMEONE FLASHED THE ENTIRE BAR), there was booze, and there was amazingness all-around. So, I am paying the price this morning!


----------



## Allie Cat

I've been sick the past couple days. I got sent home from work early on wednesday and I'm probably calling off today. And lucky me, this is the paycheck that my rent is supposed to come out of x.x


----------



## AmazingAmy

My back hurts from sitting down too much at home, and my knee hurts from standing up too much at work.


----------



## CastingPearls

Besides the antibiotic which is making me really sick, I had to go to my regular doctor today for prescription refill updates. So I got a flu-shot which now hurts like heck and they made me go to the lab to have blood-work done cos they think I'm anemic again. And there's a slim chance maybe a thyroid something-something.

I also had to pee in a little jar. Don't even know how but I did it. And the tech administering everything wasn't a very nice person. That goes a long way when you're sick, tired and weak. 

Yesterday I felt like crap. Now I feel like whiny cranky road-kill crap.


----------



## Saoirse

The guy I sent a friend request to on FB accepted it and sent me a message saying hey. I sent one back, introducing myself. His response: "Meow! "

Im glad you think Im pretty enough to meow at, but... I was hoping for a more intelligent response... now Im starting to regret starting communications with you.

I replied asking if he was a cat. I hope it goes up from here.


----------



## Dromond

I hate it when people get catty with me.


----------



## Allie Cat

Dromond said:


> I hate it when people get catty with me.



Meow? Aww, sad kitty.


----------



## NJDoll

I'm annoyed that every time I am in my house I get horrible service. And getting on the phone with my mother is the worst, she will scream in my ear for 15 minutes and question me why I have bad service. 

Dear Verizon, 

For all the money I give you, please please please put up service towers closer to my house, so that I could have a better conversation with friends and family. And hearing my mother scream, "CAN YOU HEAR ME?" 20 times is surprisingly not fun

Thanks and NO LOVE to you at the moment,
Erica


----------



## Linda

Annoying is the distance between Philly and Toledo on a perfectly good drinking weekend. Curse you miles!!! Curse you I say!!!


----------



## Aust99

errrgh!! The morning after Octoberfest.... my dog is tapping on a door to come in to my room but I can't really get up so the noise is really annoying and LOUD!


----------



## CleverBomb

Alicia Rose said:


> Meow? Aww, sad kitty.


sad kitty haz a sad.






(image credit: http://community.livejournal.com/catbonecomics/40757.html)

-Rusty


----------



## Aust99

I am sick of reading poor punctuation and grammar, it's everywhere... lol (even at work)


----------



## Proner

Drama between friends, what a good way to begin the week-end :/


----------



## Mishty

I'm so wasted. Pissed
I am totally feeling my age on this little bender.... :doh:

I can't get warm 'cause I turned on the AC on cool, instead of warm.
And I see my breath.  ( & Mishty's Breashtsh)
Need something more than a robe, but I feel like a total boozed out prude is the proper role for said cold ass night.  Fudge dumb after parties. 
all my friends are having crazy monkey sex and I miss my dog. :really sad:

How to compare that shit..... 

My crush is a total moron, :huh: and I wouldn't ever trust my judgment ever again :blush:
Really, you just touch tits at random? K.

typing this is taking great effort on my part.
:blink: I feel like Ned right now.

lol


----------



## AuntHen

my computer is stupid


----------



## CastingPearls

Aust99 said:


> I am sick of reading poor punctuation and grammar, it's everywhere... lol (even at work)


It's like an itch you can't scratch. And my own mistakes bother me the most.


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> It's like an itch you can't scratch. And my own mistakes bother me the most.




mine are typos only, so I am excused


----------



## HottiMegan

Dish Network and the total lack of Fox. I am going to not be able to watch my Simpsons tonight! I'll have to hulu it tomorrow  I wonder if not having fox could get us out of our contract...


----------



## Mathias

I feel so overwhelmed and stressed for no reason this morning. I can't explain why. I'm trying to cheer myself up but, no good.


----------



## Christov

I really wish my flatmates would stop playing Call of Duty at 3 in the morning with the sound way up.


----------



## snuggletiger

Back pain.


----------



## Mishty

snuggletiger said:


> Back pain.



I came on here to say the same thing....

I can barely move this morning, and have to much to do to be focusing on pain.

Sorry snuggle.


----------



## spiritangel

gah that I am totally crushed and stressed about bear show finances as the train timetables have changed and there is no way i can go up sat morning without missing a chunk of the show (and the rules are you have to be set up and ready by the opening of the show or loose your table)

and I cant find decent easy to get to the show accommadation so its all going to be far more expensive and chances of me breaking even let alone making a profit are dwindling fast 

grrrrrrrrrrr add in extra food and the fact I will have my eldest niece with me because I need her help getting the stock there

and I am starting to think I should just let it go and loose my $110 stand cost


----------



## snuggletiger

Mishty said:


> I came on here to say the same thing....
> 
> I can barely move this morning, and have to much to do to be focusing on pain.
> 
> Sorry snuggle.



Thanks Mishty, 
mine is from being rear ended 2 months ago, and the dr says I have disc damage so today I find out what they can do to help me.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Imagined slights and slamming doors, yet again.

I need a full-time job so I can afford to get out of here and _never _come back.


----------



## Lovelyone

a pulled muscle in my back is annoying me. Its one of those "doesnt hurt until you move the wrong way" kind of pulls. Sometimes it feels like I am being hit with an electric shock current out of the blue.


----------



## Scorsese86

The fact that I am nothing like my Internet personality nor my classroom personality in real life. I got so pissed off on some kids on the bus today. A man, who clearly had trouble with his legs, came on the bus, and walked to his seat and sat down. He had clearly problems walking, and the kids off course found this so funny. 
I am a coward. I should have said something, but I didn't. There's so many assholes in this world.


----------



## HottiMegan

my eyes wont stop watering. I have a cold. My sinuses are swollen from my cold. i just want to curl up in bed with my grandmas quilt. I'm so tired!!
Luckily today is a daycare day and i only have Alex to care for. (Max goes to a special needs day care twice a week)


----------



## AmazingAmy

Scorsese86 said:


> The fact that I am nothing like my Internet personality nor my classroom personality in real life. I got so pissed off on some kids on the bus today. A man, who clearly had trouble with his legs, came on the bus, and walked to his seat and sat down. He had clearly problems walking, and the kids off course found this so funny.
> I am a coward. I should have said something, but I didn't. There's so many assholes in this world.



Awww, Ivan, of course you're not a coward.  I think we've all been in that situation in life - whether it be on a bus in public, or at home during a family meltdown - where we didn't manage to muster enough courage in time to stand up for someone, or ourselves. The fact that you cared enough to feel for that man, and to feel responsible for how he was treat, says _a lot_ about your character. I bet you weren't the only person on that bus to stay quiet, but I bet you were one of the only ones to even think about standing up for someone who you didn't know. 

Let this slide off your shoulders, because your good intentions redeem you so much. *Hugs*


----------



## Scorsese86

AmazingAmy said:


> Awww, Ivan, of course you're not a coward.  I think we've all been in that situation in life - whether it be on a bus in public, or at home during a family meltdown - where we didn't manage to muster enough courage in time to stand up for someone, or ourselves. The fact that you cared enough to feel for that man, and to feel responsible for how he was treat, says _a lot_ about your character. I bet you weren't the only person on that bus to stay quiet, but I bet you were one of the only ones to even think about standing up for someone who you didn't know.
> 
> Let this slide off your shoulders, because your good intentions redeem you so much. *Hugs*



Thank you, Amy, for that one.
Since I have a brother and also a granfather with disability issues, I was thinking more about it. 
Thank you for caring about the issue, Amy

You're the best But u know that:wubu:


----------



## Aust99

I've lost my voice... now I'm getting a runny nose... and a cough... Dammit!


----------



## Lovelyone

I lost a memento that was precious to me. I've looked everywhere and can't find it. *sigh.


----------



## Linda

Aust99 said:


> I've lost my voice... now I'm getting a runny nose... and a cough... Dammit!



I hope you feel better soon.



Lovelyone said:


> I lost a memento that was precious to me. I've looked everywhere and can't find it. *sigh.



Take a break from looking. Sometimes we look too hard and it's actually right under our noses. Good luck!


----------



## AmazingAmy

Aust99 said:


> *I've lost my voice*... now I'm getting a runny nose... and a cough... Dammit!



Oh good, some peace and quiet at last. 

Get well soooon, Nat. *Hugs*


----------



## AuntHen

My need for midol today... need I say more? No. I didn't think so.


----------



## Mathias

I have a phone again but it's extremely old. I barely know how to use it. I'll be so happy when my Iphone is fixed.


----------



## 1300 Class

Bought a DVD and discovered it doesn't work and I can't find the receipt fr it. Damn it, money wasted!!!


----------



## Mathias

Mathias said:


> I have a phone again but it's extremely old. I barely know how to use it. I'll be so happy when my Iphone is fixed.



Annnnnd now the replacement phone is broken. I hate my life.


----------



## CAMellie

Scratched a flaky, itchy spot on my left calf about 3 weeks ago. Didn't think a thing about it. I'm a type 2 diabetic...with a festering hole in my leg now. Now I'm on 2 different antibiotics and hoping they work. Otherwise I end up in the hospital with an IV antibiotic cocktail. Diabetes sucks balls!


----------



## Emma

The one thing that is annoying me is that I already hate the film version of the Hobbit if martin freeman is involved. 

The film version of HHGTTG is the only DVD I have ever spent £15 on buying it the day it came out, then snapping it in half and throwing it out of the window. If his version of arthur dent is anything to go by on then the book is already ruined.


----------



## supersoup

this sudden resurgence of my insomnia can eat me. i am so exhausted, and i just can't sleep. bah.


----------



## Dromond

Back pain. Lord, the back pain.


----------



## 1300 Class

Seeing a job that I might actually be able to get advertised and then seeing the closing date was midday today. *bollocks*


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My friends and I rented the DVD "Blues Brothers" since me, nor my gal pal, have seen it. 

.........................Their DVD Player is going, and it froze 3 minutes into the movie. Then rewound, then skipped ahead, then froze again. :doh: 


JUST ONCE. -Shakes fist-


----------



## willowmoon

CurvyEm said:


> The one thing that is annoying me is that I already hate the film version of the Hobbit if martin freeman is involved.
> 
> The film version of HHGTTG is the only DVD I have ever spent £15 on buying it the day it came out, then snapping it in half and throwing it out of the window. If his version of arthur dent is anything to go by on then the book is already ruined.



Well said. I haven't seen a decent adaptation of HHGTTG to date.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I fell back asleep because I was bored, and just woke up. 
It's 3:15pm, and my mother will be here in a few minutes.
Damn my Boredom! :doh: 

(Yes. And Yet I had to post this, and on Facebook. Because that's just what an idgit I am.)


----------



## Saoirse

Im annoying myself big time because everytime I meet a nice guy, I end up freaking out and over-analyzing everything he does or doesn't do!

He's great. He said "You're cute. I like you."  JUST FUCKING BELIEVE IT.

and keep in mind that he's moving to the west coast in a few weeks.


----------



## CastingPearls

Somebody irritating is staying at my house. Everything they say or do drives me nuts.

I am hormonal.

The only person I want attention from lives in another country and will basically be incommunicado for a week. 

I am lonely and only human.


----------



## CaitiDee

That my panties are cutting into me. They're LB ones that have some kind of ruffle sewn into the edges and they always hurt me. But guess who's too lazy to go change. Yep. Me.


----------



## HottiMegan

i have to spend today sewing my costume and my back hurts. Not a good way to start a sewing project! ooh and i just realized i neglected to get thread for the project!!


----------



## AmazingAmy

An old lady came into my work today with some bed linen. When I asked whether they were double or single sheets she got arsey with me for not knowing that she sleeps in a single bed... how the hell would I know?!


----------



## daddyoh70

Some no good, piece of shit dick head stole my lunch out of the refrigerator at work today.


----------



## willowmoon

daddyoh70 said:


> Some no good, piece of shit dick head stole my lunch out of the refrigerator at work today.



My suggestion (just because I'm evil that way) -- make sure you have a "decoy" lunch bag in the workplace fridge filled with food made with laxatives mixed in. That way you'll know who the guilty one is! Just make sure you don't get confused about which lunch is not tainted!


----------



## rellis10

willowmoon said:


> My suggestion (just because I'm evil that way) -- make sure you have a "decoy" lunch bag in the workplace fridge filled with food made with laxatives mixed in. That way you'll know who the guilty one is! Just make sure you don't get confused about which lunch is not tainted!



My friend....you are an evil genius, and i love it :bow:


----------



## supersoup

daddyoh70 said:


> Some no good, piece of shit dick head stole my lunch out of the refrigerator at work today.



a few years ago at work, we had a coworker that ate lunches daily. we never found out who it was definitively, but once my lunch came up missing, i started to write the most foul and disgusting things i could come up with on the bag. even if the thief thought i was bluffing, they were usually so disgusting that i can't imagine anyone would want to test it, ha. my lunches went from being a thief favorite, to never being touched again.

example: "i had a bad allergy attack when making this sandwich today...lord knows where all that gelatinous snot and spittle ended up. ENJOY!!"


----------



## Gingembre

My sister is teaching herself the accordion. The walls of our house are not thick enough for this and it is slowly driving me insane!


----------



## littlefairywren

willowmoon said:


> My suggestion (just because I'm evil that way) -- make sure you have a "decoy" lunch bag in the workplace fridge filled with food made with laxatives mixed in. That way you'll know who the guilty one is! Just make sure you don't get confused about which lunch is not tainted!



LOL that is brilliant! I would love so love to be a fly on the wall for that....just not the bathroom wall


----------



## AmazingAmy

Was going to enjoy a day in town, lunching and shopping, until my boss texted me at 6AM. 

Best day of the week sacrificed to ironing and irate customers.


----------



## Lovelyone

I am getting a sore throat and there's a little gruffness that's causing me to clear my throat constantly. It's beginning to dreadfully annoy me.


----------



## AmazingAmy

I can't seem to download MSN Messenger without it asking me to do a million complicated things first. Could someone please give me a link to a simple version that supports webcam?


----------



## Proner

Having upstair a teen's room in her "crisis". Consequences lots of yelling and techno very loud. Oh joy.


----------



## mossystate

AmazingAmy said:


> Best day of the week sacrificed to ironing and irate customers.



Get rid of the ' and '...and your day could be fabulous.


----------



## AmazingAmy

mossystate said:


> Get rid of the ' and '...and your day could be fabulous.



You've given me ideas now...


----------



## CAMellie

The economy being what it is, my fiance has only been able to find a part-time job (only 7 to 12 hours a week) so he's still on unemployment. 4 weeks of getting his claim forms returned (and several irate calls to the unemployment office) we FINALLY got someone to admit their computer system made an error in returning the forms. Yay, right? Nope. We were told WE should have KNOWN to call or e-mail the office to tell them they made a mistake. WTF?!?!?! Sorry...our ESP is on the fucking glitch, bitch!:doh:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

The fact that I just wasted an hour and a half of my life watching "Sleeping Dogs Lie." It looked like a romantic comedy, so I didn't read the description. BOY did I ever regret it. That movie is ridiculous. :doh: Hey Bobcat Goldthwait, I want my 90 minutes back, plz.


----------



## CleverBomb

AmazingAmy said:


> Was going to enjoy a day in town, lunching and shopping, until my boss texted me at 6AM.
> 
> Best day of the week sacrificed to ironing and irate customers.





mossystate said:


> Get rid of the ' and '...and your day could be fabulous.





AmazingAmy said:


> You've given me ideas now...



FORE!

-Rusty


----------



## HottiMegan

My heels are all chewed up from a pair of new shoes.(okay, more like achilles tendon area. like form the top of the shoe) it's getting me nervous cuz they hurt when i wear shoes. I hope they're better enough by Saturday since we're going to Boo in the Zoo and then trick or treating on Sunday  I don't want to be in pain while walking around! I'm thinking of maybe putting a bandaid on and then some moleskin over that to reduce rub.


----------



## willowmoon

It is ridiculously windy out here!!! All carried over from yesterday -- I haven't noticed it being this windy in years -- gusts are 60-70 mph. Ugh.


----------



## Saoirse

Im supposed to have hot butt sex tonight and my innards are feeling icky... 

all the condoms and lube i just bought better get used!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

willowmoon said:


> It is ridiculously windy out here!!! All carried over from yesterday -- I haven't noticed it being this windy in years -- gusts are 60-70 mph. Ugh.


I know! :really sad: The top of our willow tree snapped in half and crashed down, scared the FUCK out of me! [and I JUST heard another thing crash down. ]


----------



## MisticalMisty

Dog Poop...DOG POOP on my front stoop. DOG POOP THAT IS NOW ON THE STAIRS SO THAT THE DAMN DOG OWNER CAN FIND IT


----------



## boxes

"Back DOOR!" guy on the bus.


----------



## Lovelyone

complacency, that is all.


----------



## Rowan

Thinking about an ex right now. Totally random. Shocking i had one..i know *shrug* Im way better a person than he knew me as, but he'd never know...not sure if I'd want him to know. Part of me...maybe the icky part of me who feels like she will never be wanted wants him to know that I am attractive and worth dating. *sigh* Ok...sorry...random..been sick the last few days and havent slept much...sorry


----------



## Rowan

btw..shouldnt look at pics of men on here lol
leaves one wanting something she cant have. 
*points a few up*


----------



## Rowan

Saoirse said:


> Im supposed to have hot butt sex tonight and my innards are feeling icky...
> 
> all the condoms and lube i just bought better get used!!!


ah...ha...ha..alrighty baby lol


----------



## CAMellie

Yes...I'm in California. Yes...I know the Giants are in the World Series. Yes...I know they won the first game. NO...I DO NOT CARE! GAH! :doh:


----------



## Webmaster

Most annoying me right now? My car easily passed the California smog test, but the smog place won't pass it because one part in it is only approved through model year 2003, and my car is model year 2004. Replacing it would mean taking half the car apart and cost about $500. And there I thought smogging means making sure the car does not pollute. Which mine doesn't.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

BigBeautifulMe said:


> The fact that I just wasted an hour and a half of my life watching "Sleeping Dogs Lie." It looked like a romantic comedy, so I didn't read the description. BOY did I ever regret it. That movie is ridiculous. :doh: Hey* Bobcat Goldthwait*, I want my 90 minutes back, plz.



That should have been your first clue right there.


----------



## Allie Cat

My landlord is claiming that they have not received rent for two months and are threatening evictions and lawsuits.

Meanwhile we can't afford to pay two months of rent because we've been spending most of our money on rent, bills, and food.

If I disappear in a month, either I've been banned for poking the trolls one too many times or I'm homeless.


----------



## willowmoon

Alicia Rose said:


> My landlord is claiming that they have not received rent for two months and are threatening evictions and lawsuits.
> 
> Meanwhile we can't afford to pay two months of rent because we've been spending most of our money on rent, bills, and food.
> 
> If I disappear in a month, either I've been banned for poking the trolls one too many times or I'm homeless.



Do you have cancelled checks or bank statements to substantiate that you have indeed been paying them? I would think such things would be able to back you up.


----------



## Allie Cat

willowmoon said:


> Do you have cancelled checks or bank statements to substantiate that you have indeed been paying them? I would think such things would be able to back you up.



We've been using money orders. My roommate left the receipts in his car when it died in Ohio and was scrapped >.<


----------



## willowmoon

Alicia Rose said:


> We've been using money orders. My roommate left the receipts in his car when it died in Ohio and was scrapped >.<



That sucks! Were the money orders purchased at a bank or USPS -- maybe they could trace it back for you possibly. Hope things turn out ok for you!


----------



## littlefairywren

I'm annoyed that someone I love has to face something on his own today that could be very stressful, and I can't be there to give him support.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm annoyed that I was looking forward, all day, to talking to a guy I have a huge crush on, and now I can't because he had a horrible day. >=( Go'damnit.


----------



## Linda

I am annoyed with the post full moon psychotic behaviour at work this week.


----------



## CAMellie

ARTHRITIS!!! Arthritis arthritis arthritis! Man, I ache all over.


----------



## CastingPearls

I wanted to see his play so bad but I knew going would be unbelievably selfish of me. This is his time to shine and he deserves that unencumbered by new flashy me. Still...I really really really wanted to be there.


----------



## Mathias

I don't know about the rest of you but whenever I see a food ad where the main tagline is "Now using real [insert food item here]" I get grossed out. What did they use before?!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I spent 5 hours getting things prepared for a surprise for someone, and they're STILL doing some achievment on WoW.


:doh:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

My mom got the flu, even though she received a flu shot. I'm now starting to feel not so hot.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> My mom got the flu, even though she received a flu shot. I'm now starting to feel not so hot.



Oh dear. I hope you don't come down with the flu, MB. Fingers crossed over here, and sending you both happy vibes full of luff :wubu:


----------



## willowmoon

Guys that don't wash their hands after they go to the bathroom. This just happened at a restaurant I just went to ... and a guy emerged from one of the bathroom stalls and went out the door right from there. 

Gross.


----------



## rellis10

willowmoon said:


> Guys that don't wash their hands after they go to the bathroom. This just happened at a restaurant I just went to ... and a guy emerged from one of the bathroom stalls and went out the door right from there.
> 
> Gross.



That one annoys me too!

But my current one is being bored too much....and on a saturday for crying out loud!


----------



## MisticalMisty

willowmoon said:


> Guys that don't wash their hands after they go to the bathroom. This just happened at a restaurant I just went to ... and a guy emerged from one of the bathroom stalls and went out the door right from there.
> 
> Gross.



I embarrassed a woman at a movie theater once because of this. I was just finishing drying my hands and about to walk out the door. I saw her leave the stall, walk out the door, go straight up to her husband and stick her nasty hands in their popcorn.

My friend was waiting for me and I said kind of loudly, I can't believe that woman didn't wash her hands and now she has her hands submerged in their popcorn. The look on her face was gold, but the look on her husband's face was priceless.


----------



## DeniseW

to the little bastard that stole my pumpkin right in front of me as I was staring out my window, you have now ruined it for all the trick or treaters in my neighborhood because no, I now will not be handing out candy and take a chance on giving some to you. Kids sure are ballsy today, they don't even wait until the sun goes down. And for the record, going outside in your pj's screaming like a crazy woman that you are calling the police, does not make them change their mind and bring back your pumpkin.....lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess

willowmoon said:


> Guys that don't wash their hands after they go to the bathroom. This just happened at a restaurant I just went to ... and a guy emerged from one of the bathroom stalls and went out the door right from there.
> 
> Gross.


UGH! _Anyone_ that doesn't wash their hands after going to the bathroom is just.. disgusting. 

[/Which is why I ignore the fact people do such things. Otherwise I'd be a Germaphobic.]







..My Current Annoyance is more like a "What is Pissing Off Megan Off Right Now" 


So'z... I laid down to take a catnap, I spent 5 hours on my feet with my cousin shopping, I feel _<->_ that close to being considered a zombie. And what happens in the span of 5-10 minutes? 

1: I close my eyes
2: I start to fall asleep, feel peaceful, ect.
3: BANGBANGBANGBANG "SUPPERS READY" BANBANGBANGBANG
4: Figured if I ignored it, he'd get the hint. (My 7 year old brother. ) 
5: BANGBANGBANG "ARE YOU COMING?! ITS PANCAKES! C'MON!" BANG BANG FREAKIN' BANG. 


For fucks sake, really? The Minute I start to feel nice and calm? >;O GRR. 


/Bear Mode _Activated_


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Oh dear. I hope you don't come down with the flu, MB. Fingers crossed over here, and sending you both happy vibes full of luff :wubu:


Thank ya, Chicklet :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## 1300 Class

Can't get a job. Such an unemployable retch. Any position demands experience, even entry level. Don't have any experience from previous jobs. How to break the repeating cycle without breaking my fucking head in two? *damn it*


----------



## Aust99

Damned reserve bank... raising interest rates.... taking more of my money.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

I want to take pride in the fact that I will essentially be getting my second promotion in a matter of 6 months, but when I found out I'm basically "stealing" a raise away from the one person in the store whom I've come to respect the most, and easily the best manager this store has, I no longer really want it. Everything I've been taught about my position, I've pretty much learned from her, and she is better than I in almost everything. But she's having trouble dealing with the stress, and so because I APPEAR to have a cooler head, they're giving it to me? Just seems wrong, and what little I felt I could say made no difference.

I'm also annoyed by the fact that I will probably have to turn down any offers to go play billiards or darts with that other manager, whom there is no romantic interest at all, both because of work and because my girlfriend may get the wrong impression. I don't even know how to play billiards (8-ball doesn't really count), but I also don't have a lot of friends in the area anymore, so it might be fun. Who knows!


----------



## mossystate

Day seven of not being able to smell or taste...week 4 ( 5? ) of Mucusgate.

No longer amused.


Speaking of mucus...could somebody find a large rock and shove Charlie Sheen under it?


----------



## willowmoon

mossystate said:


> Speaking of mucus...could somebody find a large rock and shove Charlie Sheen under it?



Amen to that.


----------



## rellis10

The nerves of waiting to hear if i'm losing my job (and 14 others) at the end of the week or not....the big meeting to decide what's happening is in just over 2 hours.


----------



## littlefairywren

rellis10 said:


> The nerves of waiting to hear if i'm losing my job (and 14 others) at the end of the week or not....the big meeting to decide what's happening is in just over 2 hours.



Good luck!!


----------



## willowmoon

rellis10 said:


> The nerves of waiting to hear if i'm losing my job (and 14 others) at the end of the week or not....the big meeting to decide what's happening is in just over 2 hours.



YIKES! Hope everything turns out ok!


----------



## Allie Cat

In trying to pay my Verizon internet bill, I have been routed between five or six people and then finally to an automated phone thing which told me I have to pay a $3.50 fee to pay my bill. That went over the amount in my bank account (I have JUST enough to pay the bill), so the payment was declined. I tried to pay online and received an error saying that their payment application does not work.

I think Verizon just really doesn't want my money.


----------



## Tad

Alicia Rose said:


> In trying to pay my Verizon internet bill, I have been routed between five or six people and then finally to an automated phone thing which told me I have to pay a $3.50 fee to pay my bill. That went over the amount in my bank account (I have JUST enough to pay the bill), so the payment was declined. I tried to pay online and received an error saying that their payment application does not work.
> 
> I think Verizon just really doesn't want my money.



Can't you just mail them a cheque? I know that is so 20th century and all but....surely it is still allowed?


----------



## Allie Cat

Tad said:


> Can't you just mail them a cheque? I know that is so 20th century and all but....surely it is still allowed?



Payment's due today...  I finally got it straightened out though and paid online minus the $3.50 charge.

Problem was, they had been telling me for MONTHS that the ONLY way I'm allowed to pay is through direct billing. Today they finally told me that they can send a paper bill, and I explicitly got the representative to tell me that I would no longer be having my bills automatically withdrawn, so if they do try to automatically withdraw again I'm going to dispute the charges *grump*


----------



## rellis10

Indecision......

.....There's still no answer about my job. Calderdale Council are world-leaders in procrastination over IMPORTANT decisions.


----------



## spiritangel

I have the worlds worst cold got it yesterday and of course lots of trains and stuff trow as its bear show weekend


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> I have the worlds worst cold got it yesterday and of course lots of trains and stuff trow as its bear show weekend



Uh oh....I have a cold too! This should be fun


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Tension is high, Dunno why, It's all my fault though. 
Oh, if only I had a mini fridge in my rooom. </3


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> I have the worlds worst cold got it yesterday and of course lots of trains and stuff trow as its bear show weekend





littlefairywren said:


> Uh oh....I have a cold too! This should be fun



Yup. Got one too. At least Spouse's germs like me.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

And of course Mr. "I could so go for a woman like you" -- is married!


----------



## littlefairywren

OneWickedAngel said:


> And of course Mr. "I could so go for a woman like you" -- is married!



Bastard!!


----------



## Dromond

As if everything else weren't enough, one of my hearing aids is busted. Try getting by with half your hearing. Just try. *tears hair out*


----------



## mossystate

Day nine of not being able to smell or taste. I caught the slightest whiff of shampoo when I showered this morning. I am eating junk that I could be staying away from right now since I can't taste it...but...nooooooo...the bullshit mindless eating blasts through any ailment. lol

Cooking has been an adventure. I have to ask roomie if anything is tasting crazy. Wouldn't be so bad if I were a person who cooked really bland food. However, I did just blow my nose and I cannow hear out of my right ear. Oh, the things we take for granted.


----------



## Rowan

People who sit and bitch and complain to the receptionists at the doctors office about what they do and do not owe...call your insurance and take it up with them and not waste my time as I have to sit here and wait for you...ugh


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Being the dishwasher for my family, I've come to hate any food that requires a dish to make, or eat. 

That, pisses me off. :/


----------



## CAMellie

I was taking a shower Tuesday morning and bent over to wash my legs. *POP* Something popped in my lower back and I almost collapsed. I have had constant back pain since then. I've tried soma, vicodin, and norco...doesn't even TOUCH the pain. And now my insurance won't cover any other "narcotic". It hurts to sit, it hurts to stand, it hurts to walk, and it hurts to lay down. Adrian even has to help me up off the toilet. I'm miserable.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Just once.....I'd like for things to work out like I have planned. That's not asking for too much is it?? :doh:


----------



## mossystate

Day 10.

* wonders if I put deodorant on after I showered...looks for someone to sniff me *


----------



## Donna

Something small in the grand scheme of life...but the commericals on SyFy for what they are dubbing "The all new and original series 'Being Human'...blah...blah...premiering...blah...blah." This is not THE original. *THE* original 'Being Human' stars Aidan Turner, Russell Tovey and Lenora Crichlow. Dammit. 

But yeah, I will be watching because where there is a vampire, I am there. Here's hoping SyFy does not eff it up. 

p.s. Hope you feel better soon, snottystate


----------



## mossystate

Day 11.



* cries on Donna's shoulder...oh, those aren't tears! *


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Monique not going to the dr. That's what's annoying me right now.


----------



## mossystate

Geez, Devi, you're such a hater.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

CAMellie said:


> I was taking a shower Tuesday morning and bent over to wash my legs. *POP* Something popped in my lower back and I almost collapsed. I have had constant back pain since then. I've tried soma, vicodin, and norco...doesn't even TOUCH the pain. And now my insurance won't cover any other "narcotic". It hurts to sit, it hurts to stand, it hurts to walk, and it hurts to lay down. Adrian even has to help me up off the toilet. I'm miserable.



Been there. I did the same thing years ago when I was picking a towel up off the bathroom floor. I had the exact same kind of pain: couldn't walk, sit, stand, etc. I thought I'd slipped a disc in my spine and it was pinching my sciatic nerve. In my case, it turned out not to be sciatica, but a hairline crack in one of my lower vertebrae that I'd sustained when I was 14 when I slipped on some ice and fell on my tailbone. I found that out through an X-ray. The doctor prescribed pain meds, and weekly visits to a physical therapist where I got ultrasound massage on that area of my back (ultrasound massage is the best invention EVER) and did some minor physical therapy to help heal the area. Within a week, I was feeling 80% better, and within a month, I was back to normal. Fortunately, I've never experienced that kind of pain again.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mossystate said:


> Geez, Devi, you're such a hater.



Where's the kiss my ass emoticon? 

:kiss2: to teh mossything


----------



## Linda

Dromond said:


> As if everything else weren't enough, one of my hearing aids is busted. Try getting by with half your hearing. Just try. *tears hair out*




Oh no (((( hugs )))) Things have to get better soon. *shakes fist at the sky*




spiritangel said:


> I have the worlds worst cold got it yesterday and of course lots of trains and stuff trow as its bear show weekend





littlefairywren said:


> Uh oh....I have a cold too! This should be fun





CastingPearls said:


> Yup. Got one too. At least Spouse's germs like me.





OneWickedAngel said:


> And of course Mr. "I could so go for a woman like you" -- is married!





mossystate said:


> Day nine of not being able to smell or taste. *snip)QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Feel better to all of you sickies and OWA....What the hell!?!


----------



## snuggletiger

People who cannot give you a straight answer to a very simple question.


----------



## Allie Cat

My phone died today and I can't afford to replace it because all my money is going to the 'make sure Alicia, Gabriel, and Ricci aren't homeless at the end of the month' fund >.<


----------



## spiritangel

there are many many many things but the worst were the half a dozen or so people who almost bought a bear were all but reaching for the money then put them down and walked off

followed by the plebs who couldnt understand why my bears were so expensive next to mass produced ones and having to explain them over and over and over

followed by being taken advantage of by family and this being my last bear show for some time because this weekend has been evil and horrid and I dont even want to think about how much money I lost


----------



## daddyoh70

That for the first time in forever, I'm having a reaction to a flu shot. Got the shot Friday morning, by Friday night I felt like someone when up and down my left side with a baseball bat. My left arm is still sore , and now I'm starting to get a stuffy nose


----------



## luscious_lulu

Why must people insist on referring to themselves in third person. Do they not realize how fucked up they sound doing it?


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> there are many many many things but the worst were the half a dozen or so people who almost bought a bear were all but reaching for the money then put them down and walked off
> 
> followed by the plebs who couldnt understand why my bears were so expensive next to mass produced ones and having to explain them over and over and over
> 
> followed by being taken advantage of by family and this being my last bear show for some time because this weekend has been evil and horrid and I dont even want to think about how much money I lost


Oh Sweetie, I'm so so sorry. I know it was awful. Big hugs!


----------



## CastingPearls

daddyoh70 said:


> That for the first time in forever, I'm having a reaction to a flu shot. Got the shot Friday morning, by Friday night I felt like someone when up and down my left side with a baseball bat. My left arm is still sore , and now I'm starting to get a stuffy nose


Poor guy. I know your pain. I ALWAYS get sick right after a flu shot. And my arm is sore and swollen for days. I still have a little lump where the injection was. 

Feel better.


----------



## Allie Cat

luscious_lulu said:


> Why must people insist on referring to themselves in third person. Do they not realize how fucked up they sound doing it?



Leishy has no idea what you are talking about o_o


----------



## Linda

daddyoh70 said:


> That for the first time in forever, I'm having a reaction to a flu shot. Got the shot Friday morning, by Friday night I felt like someone when up and down my left side with a baseball bat. My left arm is still sore , and now I'm starting to get a stuffy nose



Working in the health care field I have heard over and over how people do not gt sick from the flu shot. I get sick every single year and know many others who claim the same. Ugh! Why can't they just tell the truth that it may be a possibility or if they don't know profess that? It can not be a coincidence for so many can it?

I hope you feel better soon. ((((( hugs )))))



luscious_lulu said:


> Why must people insist on referring to themselves in third person. Do they not realize how fucked up they sound doing it?



Linda would never refer to herself in the third person.


----------



## Donna

I read somewhere (I'm thinking it was the CDC website) that while the flu injection cannot give you the flu (the injection does not contain live virus, only the nasal spray contains live virus) it can give you some minor flu-like symptoms. The body thinks it has the flu, and so it reacts accordingly causing things like low grade fever, achey muscles, stuffy nose, etc. I work for a healthcare company, and even though I do not have direct patient contact, I am still required to have the shot. I had the minor stuff for about ten days after getting mine last month. 

Hope you all feel better soon.


----------



## daddyoh70

CastingPearls said:


> Poor guy. I know your pain. I ALWAYS get sick right after a flu shot. And my arm is sore and swollen for days. I still have a little lump where the injection was.
> 
> Feel better.





Linda said:


> Working in the health care field I have heard over and over how people do not gt sick from the flu shot. I get sick every single year and know many others who claim the same. Ugh! Why can't they just tell the truth that it may be a possibility or if they don't know profess that? It can not be a coincidence for so many can it?
> 
> I hope you feel better soon. ((((( hugs )))))
> 
> 
> Linda would never refer to herself in the third person.



Hell, at least Daddyoh70 is in good company! I feel better already  I should really start proof reading my post a little better too. I find more and more errors in my posts lately.


----------



## mossystate

Day 12.

If this doesn't change for me by Thanksgiving, I will just spend the day drinking lots of wine and eating cardboard.


----------



## verucassault

kinda dim but not so dim

i wanted to join this site bbw chat zone and my name is already taken by someone who is,well, not so nice at times. this community is so small, i would hate for anyone to confuse me "verucassault" with Veruca Salt from that message board. especially since they are both bbw sites and i am sure there are people here who have accounts there.

i am not exactly annoyed, just dont want someone else's reputation. i am all for being a bitch, but i dont want to get bitch credits for someone else's handywork


----------



## Lovelyone

Headache, headache, hedache....its grown from being one of those headaches that hurts at the temples, to also hurting when my eyes move, to hurting at the back of my head and down my neck. GRRR


----------



## AuntHen

it's always amazing to me, that some of the people who are supposed to care about you most spend the least amount of time with you (or don't really WANT to spend their time on you)... and the people they give so much of their time to, you have to really wonder about... what's the allure??!! 


I don't know if it makes me sad or mad more... might be an equal toss up but I am completely sick of it! :|

Maybe what I am most annoyed at is myself and that I put up with it or tell myself things to make it *seem *better!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Alicia Rose said:


> Leishy has no idea what you are talking about o_o





Linda said:


> Working in the health care field I have heard over and over how people do not gt sick from the flu shot. I get sick every single year and know many others who claim the same. Ugh! Why can't they just tell the truth that it may be a possibility or if they don't know profess that? It can not be a coincidence for so many can it?
> 
> I hope you feel better soon. ((((( hugs )))))
> 
> 
> 
> Linda would never refer to herself in the third person.



You are both evil!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Upper-Arms are sore from raking, It was neccassary, but it's still a pain in the a.......rm.


----------



## CastingPearls

fat9276 said:


> it's always amazing to me, that some of the people who are supposed to care about you most spend the least amount of time with you (or don't really WANT to spend their time on you)... and the people they give so much of their time to, you have to really wonder about... what's the allure??!!
> 
> 
> I don't know if it makes me sad or mad more... might be an equal toss up but I am completely sick of it! :|
> 
> Maybe what I am most annoyed at is myself and that I put up with it or tell myself things to make it *seem *better!


OMG Briana, GET OUT OF MY HEAD!!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

mossystate said:


> Day 12.
> 
> If this doesn't change for me by Thanksgiving, I will just spend the day drinking lots of wine and eating cardboard.


I suggest a nice reisling to go with your oaktag.

Feel better.


----------



## Rowan

Guess Im just kind of lonely...

ex bf from years ago messaged me on here...shock out of the blue....I emailed him and said id be okay talking to him again despite what happened...but have yet to hear back from him again. Don't know why i bothered to respond. *sigh* I think once a guy is a jerk, hes apparently always a jerk.


----------



## Linda

Car trouble early in the morning. :doh:
Hopefully this isn't a pre-cursor to how my week will go. :really sad:


----------



## willowmoon

I'm merely annoyed because it's Monday.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

No matter how much sleep I get and how much water I drink, I'm still tired and thirsty.

I mean, SERIOUSLY...What The _Fuck_? :/ 
_[My Body Hates Me, it Doess~]_


----------



## snuggletiger

annoyed at the unknown. at what the pain doc will say about my back


----------



## Your Plump Princess

=( When I curl in bed, It's sooo comfy~ But when I wake up, my back hurts like a b-tch. 

:/ I just can't win.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Your Plump Princess said:


> No matter how much sleep I get and how much water I drink, I'm still tired and thirsty.
> 
> I mean, SERIOUSLY...What The _Fuck_? :/
> _[My Body Hates Me, it Doess~]_



I would suggest getting your sugar checked!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

MisticalMisty said:


> I would suggest getting your sugar checked!



That's what I was going to say, too.


----------



## mossystate

Day 13.

Last night I sprinkled 2 pounds of cayenne pepper on my pasta. This was really dumb because I can breathe. All it did was upset my stomach. I will try and refrain from sticking a swizzle stick up my nose and doing home sinus work.

oh


and



Devi?










I WENT TO THE DOCTOR TODAY. THE PA-C I SAW WAS NOT MUCH HELP, BUT SHE DID GIVE ME A SCRIPT FOR AN ANTIBIOTIC. I KNEW YOU WOULD NEEEEEEEEED and WAAAAAAANT TO KNOW!!!!!





:bow:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mossystate said:


> Day 13.
> 
> Last night I sprinkled 2 pounds of cayenne pepper on my pasta. This was really dumb because I can breathe. All it did was upset my stomach. I will try and refrain from sticking a swizzle stick up my nose and doing home sinus work.
> 
> oh
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> Devi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WENT TO THE DOCTOR TODAY. THE PA-C I SAW WAS NOT MUCH HELP, BUT SHE DID GIVE ME A SCRIPT FOR AN ANTIBIOTIC. I KNEW YOU WOULD NEEEEEEEEED and WAAAAAAANT TO KNOW!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bow:



Thank ya, Jeebus!

:bow:


----------



## HottiMegan

My depression is kicking my butt today. Doesn't help that the kids are grumpy. I have a throbbing headache and just want to curl up with my nook. (that wasn't ONE complaint huh)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I was on the phone with _him_ last night, when all of a sudden I'm waking up. *Yeah!* I fell asleep without knowing it! >( Ugh!


----------



## rellis10

I'm seriously getting tired of waiting for one bloody phonecall every day, especially when the contents of that phonecall are important for 15 people and not just myself. All it takes is one person to make one decision and apparently that takes at least two whole weeks (not to mention everything before this came to light) because they're sitting on their hands or tossing the issue around like a hot potato.....I'M SICK OF IT!

/rant


----------



## Rowan

SO SO tired of being beyond exhausted all the time. I feel like I can barely function.


----------



## mossystate

Oooops...forgot to check in.

Day 14.

vwnjslbvbsdbjsbdlbjbdsbjpdsj!


----------



## Miss Vickie

mossystate said:


> Oooops...forgot to check in.
> 
> Day 14.
> 
> vwnjslbvbsdbjsbdlbjbdsbjpdsj!



Dayum, that's a little ridiculous. And they're doing nothing for you? No nasal steroids? Just antibiotics?

Have you tried nasal saline rinse?

(Hope you don't mind -- I'm trying on my fledgling NP skills, and you seemed a likely candidate...)

My annoyance? I just now found out -- after scheduling the scan for the possible recurrence of my thyroid cancer -- that I have to go on a special diet for the two weeks preceding the scan, which is in early December. Which includes not only my birthday, but Thanksgiving as well. There is a list of oh, about six things I *can* eat and none of them are in any way, shape or form at all tasty or fun. No cake. No bread. No sushi. No Asian food. No milk. No pasta. Nada. #(%)%(#@$ 

And I can't reschedule because it's scheduled tightly around my work/class/clinicals schedule. Again I say... &%*$*#)@_($*%&#[email protected]

Tell me again why I'm doing this? Oh yeah. Cancer. Well, okay. But still, even in the face of cancer, I'm annoyed as HELL.


----------



## mossystate

Miss Vickie said:


> Dayum, that's a little ridiculous. And they're doing nothing for you? No nasal steroids? Just antibiotics?
> 
> Have you tried nasal saline rinse?
> 
> (Hope you don't mind -- I'm trying on my fledgling NP skills, and you seemed a likely candidate...)
> 
> My annoyance? I just now found out -- after scheduling the scan for the possible recurrence of my thyroid cancer -- that I have to go on a special diet for the two weeks preceding the scan, which is in early December. Which includes not only my birthday, but Thanksgiving as well. There is a list of oh, about six things I *can* eat and none of them are in any way, shape or form at all tasty or fun. No cake. No bread. No sushi. No Asian food. No milk. No pasta. Nada. #(%)%(#@$
> 
> And I can't reschedule because it's scheduled tightly around my work/class/clinicals schedule. Again I say... &%*$*#)@_($*%&#[email protected]
> 
> Tell me again why I'm doing this? Oh yeah. Cancer. Well, okay. But still, even in the face of cancer, I'm annoyed as HELL.



First off, that lintlicking cancer best keep its distance!!!
It sucks that you won't be enjoying your special food days. I hope your people make sure to have a proper meal waiting for you, complete with what you will be missing. 

No nasal steroids. She mentioned nothing else. I had to prod a bit for more info. I have been trying to be pretty good about doing the Neti thing. I sometimes feel more congested after doing it. Maybe there is a better way to do the saline, oh NP to be? When she said she had faxed the prescription to the pharmacy in this little clinic I have to go to ( oh joy ), I knew she meant, " OK, that's it ". I sat and asked what else I could be doing. They were not at all busy, so I guess she had a sandwich waiting for her? lol Oh, she did tell me, with kind of a shrug, that I could try a decongestant. Even there, she didn't tell me what might be best, especially since my BP was up a lil and she looked me in the eye and told me that if two high numbers were noted, that is when she recommends meds. Aren't some decongestants not great for a person who might ( although I don't think my BP is normally that high ) be prone to high blood pressure? Eh, just felt rushed, and she was a very calm person. That made it even worse. The first PA I saw was so wonderful....but she moved....poop.


----------



## The Orange Mage

The suckiness of Ohio, or at least this part of Ohio.


----------



## Miss Vickie

mossystate said:


> First off, that lintlicking cancer best keep its distance!!!
> It sucks that you won't be enjoying your special food days. I hope your people make sure to have a proper meal waiting for you, complete with what you will be missing.



Thanks, mossything. It's a little annoying (okay, actually it's more than a little annoying) but I did notice yesterday that alcohol is not on the "cannot have" list. But seafood, Asian food (including sushi which I eat several times a week), soy products, bread and even dairy are verboten. I was a little taken aback because I didn't have to do this last time; there must be new info out, and since I want the scan to be as accurate as possible I guess I'll play nice. But waaaah. What will I put in my latte? I guess rice milk.



> No nasal steroids.



I wonder why not. When someone has had a long term sinus "thing" hanging about, the inflammation kicks in and it can be hard to get it to calm down without nasal steroids. It's our "go to" for long term sinus things, but maybe you're special in some way that I don't know about and for whatever reason can't have them? Maybe?



> She mentioned nothing else. I had to prod a bit for more info. I have been trying to be pretty good about doing the Neti thing. I sometimes feel more congested after doing it. Maybe there is a better way to do the saline, oh NP to be?



Do they think you have a tenacious sinus infection? Or allergies? Or polyps? Has anyone done any imaging (x ray, CT)? When I was a wee thing I had a similar thing and had sinuses and nasal cavities full of nasal polyps. That might be the next step if this doesn't get better. But if it's an infection, the antibiotics should kick it.

Since you asked about the nasal rinse, I like this guy. I'm far too clumsy for the neti pot and end up dousing the entire bathroom. But this is easy, and available at most pharmacies. You just squeeze -- that's all. No yoga-like gyrations required, although they can be fun. It comes with packets of buffered saline to add to warm water, too, which I recommend using.

Also, since she gave you an antibiotic did she talk about acidophilus so you don't get a yeast infection? All of my patients get the probiotics talk, and recommendations for taking high quality acidophilus with meals while they're taking the antibiotic, and for a few days after, so they don't (necessarily) end up needing Diflucan.



> Aren't some decongestants not great for a person who might ( although I don't think my BP is normally that high ) be prone to high blood pressure? Eh, just felt rushed, and she was a very calm person. That made it even worse. The first PA I saw was so wonderful....but she moved....poop.



Yeah, some are okay. Coricidin HBP is what Burtimus takes, and it won't raise blood pressure; Mucinex is another one that he takes. Basically you want to avoid anything with "drine" (as in pseudoephedrine which is Sudafed) in it because it's a stimulant. 

My only issue with decongestants is some of the research that I've read that says that it can actually consolidate the mucus, making you more likely to get a sinus infection. I need to look at the data again because it's been years but it's always made me cautious about decongestants, only using them sparingly. 

I'm a big fan of hydration, especially if you're using forced air heating, and the aforementioned nasal rinse. I also like Vic's Vapo Rub but maybe that's just because of the name and the fact I like the smell. 

Hope you feel better soon, chica. Not being able to smell or taste sucks the Big Watoosie.


----------



## Scorsese86

So the production of "A Long Day's Journey Into Night" that I was gonna be in got cancelled, and it won't happen because some people had a change of heart, and didn't give a shit about the time I had spent on finding the right scenes to perform, and rehearsing my lines.

I might as well stay home from that class party anyway.


----------



## Saoirse

I went out last night with my bff and the guy he's been seeing. We went to my favorite bar for open mic night. Its a hip, kinda swanky place that has beer, wine and tapas. 

As soon as we got there, the guy was on his phone, texting like a fiend. Me and my bff are pretty chill and we text at dinner all the time, but this guy was glued to his phone. My bff even jokingly said "He's not even paying attention to me!", which did absolutely nothing. He didn't even look up.

We ordered some drinks and food and listened to the person that was up at the mic. Now... when you go to open mic night, you gotta expect that not everyone is gonna rock the place out. Sometimes they suck. But you deal with it, and learn to appreciate the fact that someone is putting themselves out there and doing their thing, whether its good or not. So this guy that we were there with was being a total douche and complaining about the music and how terrible the person st the mic was and blah blah blah.

Then he complained about the wine he ordered. Okay- so you dont like the wine you got. It happens. Ask for something else.

Our server comes over (and she is an absolute sweetheart) and he tells her he hates it. She asks him why. He said something about it being dry and she said "What do you mean by dry?" (This chick the The Wine Person at this bar. She knows her shit. If you tell her what you do and dont like about wine, she'll do her best to find one that you're gonna love.) So he cops a fucking attitude with her and tells her to get something else. She brings over a different bottle and glass and pours him a sample. He still doesn't like it. He asks what they have for beer and she goes through the entire list... he just points to what me and the bff are drinking and says "Ill just have one of those." And then when she brought his beer over, he didnt even say thank you!

Pretty much uncomfortable for me and the bff for the rest of the time. As soon as we were done eating, we said we had to leave. We walked outside to say goodbye and he just goes to his car. Not even a hug or a handshake.

He texted my bff this afternoon and apologized "for being bitchy towards the end". Apparently he was having a text fight with his aunt.

Aint no fucking excuse.

eta: and now Im embarrassed to go back! I go pretty regularly. The guy at the door recognizes me as do all the servers. They even know what I want before I order! But now they're all gonna know that I came there with a jerk and I dont want them to think Im like him!


----------



## Mathias

There's no hot water in my apartment.


----------



## HottiMegan

Chronic back pain. It spread to my shoulders today. It hurts too bad to put dishes away and load the dishwasher.. i might curl up with a book since alex is napping.


----------



## Blackjack

It gets dark way, way too early these days.


----------



## willowmoon

Blackjack said:


> It gets dark way, way too early these days.



Agreed -- it's a little past 5:00 pm out here, and it's pitch black outside. Ugh.


----------



## mossystate

Day...errrrrr...17? 

Vickie, PM sent.


----------



## ValentineBBW

mossystate said:


> Day...errrrrr...17?
> 
> Vickie, PM sent.



Mossy,

I've been catching on your struggle and thought I would offer what helped me last spring. I had almost the same experience and while the doc did prescribe meds, what I found to be most helpful with getting the taste back and congestion alleviated is steam. I had a personal steam inhaler bought YEARS ago and used that for 15-20 minutes about 3 times a day. I did put a little bit of Vicks vapo rub in the water and I seen results in about a day and half. 

Hope it helps you....


----------



## CAMellie

I cracked a molar, and, because of The Governator's changed policy for people on Medi-Cal, my dentists' office is booked FULL until AFTER Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## HottiMegan

I disagree with some parenting things with my husband. He is with holding Alex's favorite blanket for a nap because Alex wouldn't say blanket. He's never said blanket. It breaks my heart hearing Alex crying for a cuddle item. I don't want to undermine his authority though. I don't like being mean like that to my kids. He can be so strict over stupid battles like getting our 2 year old to speak. (Alex is stubborn and has maybe a vocabulary of 10 words)


----------



## Saoirse

I wanted to have a fire tonight and invited over some guys for a jam sesh, but no ones around! D wrecked his car (I still dont know the story, other than he's ok) and is spending the night at his brother's house. C and U never answered back and my hot boy is away visiting family for a few days. BOOOO.

But the bestie is coming over after work, so we will have a fire and burn.


----------



## Dromond

We've got one week to move.

AAAAAARGH!


----------



## HayleeRose

I hate that peoople think they can give me medical advice out of no where. I was at a coffee shop today with some friends and we are all big girls, 2 of my friends whent out to smoke, and we all went with them. We left our stuff at the table cause we were coming back in, and when we went outside an old man followed us out and was like hey you lift your bag inside, and my friend was like oh we are going back in in a minute and pulls out a ciggaret. The guy goes "oh after you smoke? How great, you know you are all over weight and then you add smoking on that, its gonna give you a better chance of getting caner" and then goes inside. I didnt know being fat gave you cancer, jeez. I dont even smoke.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Ugh, the water in my shower. It's either fucking shooting fire, or chucking ice cubes at me. theres' NO middle ground. It's either really hot, or ridiculously cold. I sit there for five minutes trying to get it right in the middle . . . I hate it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My mom's financial problems. 

They (Her job) raised the cost of her health insurance, and now their taking almost $100 out a month. FOR COVERING LESS. [The FUCK?] She's not used to being _this_ tight for money. Her dog needs his shots and nails clipped [she can't do that herself because he bites her and gets himself hurt] and Then this morning, her car refused to start, so she had to miss a day of work while she figures out WTF is wrong with it.


It pisses me off, that she has to go through that. She cried this morning, panicking, and I haven't seen her cry since my parents divorce in 2003. :\


----------



## Gingembre

The quick reply button doesnt work anymore? It takes me to the quoting a reply page? Annoying.


----------



## Lovelyone

I've got a scratchy throat and a friend coming n for a visit on Thursday. Gah I hope I don't get sick.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

It's working for me, Ging. Weird.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

HayleeRose said:


> I hate that peoople think they can give me medical advice out of no where. I was at a coffee shop today with some friends and we are all big girls, 2 of my friends whent out to smoke, and we all went with them. We left our stuff at the table cause we were coming back in, and when we went outside an old man followed us out and was like hey you lift your bag inside, and my friend was like oh we are going back in in a minute and pulls out a ciggaret. The guy goes "oh after you smoke? How great, you know you are all over weight and then you add smoking on that, its gonna give you a better chance of getting caner" and then goes inside. I didnt know being fat gave you cancer, jeez. I dont even smoke.



What an a-hole! I can never understand what compels people to give unsolicited advice to others. I could never imagine just walking up to someone and saying something rude like that. What is the point? Like he's really worried about your cancer risk. Ugh!


----------



## Micara

When people don't tell me WTF is going on but expect me to be understanding.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I lost control and fucked everything up.


----------



## mz_puss

I got stood up :'-(


----------



## Aust99

That SUCKS!!!



What's annoying me?? It's soooo hot here!


----------



## willowmoon

Aust99 said:


> That SUCKS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What's annoying me?? It's soooo hot here!



Totally opposite of out here, I can assure you. GRRRRRR.


----------



## Aust99

willowmoon said:


> Totally opposite of out here, I can assure you. GRRRRRR.



I'm sweating here... lol Summers coming!


----------



## spiritangel

mz_puss said:


> I got stood up :'-(



hmph and baa Humbug to him what an Idiot (I hear Emma Watson saying it in my head from one of the harry potters)

the stupid weird throaty thing I have at the moment and the absolute tedium of listing bears and things on etsy and antsy ness of waiting for my dimms marketplace thread to be approved


----------



## Mathias

My friend didn't meet up with me. Again. Funny thing is she's always the one who says she really wants to see me and how we "never hang out." Well, I made time and she didn't call before hand to say her plans had changed. Sigh* Sometimes I think I'm too nice.


----------



## Proner

Rain. It rained hard all week long and now the soccer field look like more like a pond, which means this week-end's game will probably get canceled. That made such a long time I waited to play my first game after my injury and I will have to wait one more week and maybe two if the weather still messing like this


----------



## littlefairywren

I swear, if someone hacks into my account one more time I am going to hunt them down and spork them! This is not funny anymore, it's getting creepy!


----------



## Donna

I am beyond annoyed at people who abuse and/or neglect animals. There has to be a special place in hell for them. Has.To.Be.


----------



## littlefairywren

Donna said:


> I am beyond annoyed at people who abuse and/or neglect animals. There has to be a special place in hell for them. Has.To.Be.



I am more than happy to spork them too!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Isn't there a specific circle of hell for them? 

There really ought to be! >(


----------



## Allie Cat

I think they have to share it with child molesters and people who talk in the movie theater. And Malcolm Reynolds.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Two Fucking Words:

Vista Guard.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Ugh! I bought a pair of pants and the store clerk left the security tag on. The store was over an hour away. I had to look online on how to get it off. I'm glad to say I've succeeded!


----------



## DearPrudence

I just graduated college, got a great job, and lost it in about a 5 month period. Eeeesh. Now I'm just sort of bumming it until I can find something else. Also, it's loan repayment time. Hooray! Ha.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

DearPrudence said:


> I just graduated college, got a great job, and lost it in about a 5 month period. Eeeesh. Now I'm just sort of bumming it until I can find something else. Also, it's loan repayment time. Hooray! Ha.


If you don't have a job, there are forbearance options you'd qualify for.


----------



## R. Mutt

I've got an art show coming up at the end of the semester (installation in less than two weeks) and it's a kind of site-specific piece so I will have very little time to prep beforehand. Won't know how much space I have to work with until the curator and other grad students pick what they're showing. Pretty stressful.


----------



## CleverBomb

Gravity, momentum, and the resulting crack in the screen of my week-old Dell Streak tablet/phone from it falling off a counter onto a tile floor. 
Still works, just looks like a corner of a screen-protector peeled up a bit in one corner if the screen is off or showing a black background, otherwise it's not visible. And it hasn't damaged the capacitive touch-sensor, so that still works normally too.
I should be relieved that the damage wasn't worse. 
And eventually I will be. Just not yet. 

-Rusty


----------



## littlefairywren

Last night my PC decided to die on me, and now it needs repairing. I miss the rain.


----------



## DearPrudence

BigBeautifulMe said:


> If you don't have a job, there are forbearance options you'd qualify for.



Oooh.. Much thanks.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

...Still. The Fucking. "Vista Guard" Virus.


----------



## Aust99

Just my life as a whole atm...


----------



## Linda

Rain. I know we need it but it was only sprinkling until I opened the door to leave. A seven year old doesn't hear run to the car. The words go in his ears but he hears "Go ahead honey, run into that big puddle and jump up and down as fast as you can."

:doh:


----------



## mz_puss

Aust99 said:


> Just my life as a whole atm...



Darling ... talk to Aunty Julie whats the matter ? big fat squishy hugs 


And my complaint is why the frig can i not find a photographer or a man ????


----------



## willowmoon

Kinda annoyed that the NY Giants lost last night to the Eagles, AARRRRGGGHHHHH!


----------



## swarbs

Aust99 said:


> Just my life as a whole atm...



oh well at least the school holidays are around the corner



hmm I'm annoyed that I can't put fake tan on my back by myself..I'm new to this whole fake tan thing, thought maybe I won't get cindered and use sunscreen for once in my adult life this summer


----------



## Linda

swarbs said:


> oh well at least the school holidays are around the corner
> 
> 
> 
> hmm I'm annoyed that I can't put fake tan on my back by myself..I'm new to this whole fake tan thing, thought maybe I won't get cindered and use sunscreen for once in my adult life this summer



It sounds like that may be the perfect reason to go find a cutie and have her help you out with your back.


----------



## HottiMegan

I sent my sons' portable DVD player in for service with RCA a couple weeks ago. i did it priority mail with delivery confirmation.. they got there 10 days ago and the RCA repair place is not showing that they received the shipment.. ugh. I'm sitting here nervous that the player fell through the cracks and my investment is gone.. ugh. The things stopped working 6 months into using it and i was already mad about that... now i don't know where they are! Having screens in the car for the boys to watch movies really helps with all the long trips to specialists we have to go to..


----------



## R. Mutt

watching a no reservations rerun where anthony bourdain is in french polynesia. the glorifying of gauguin in the episode is annoying because i have a hard time divorcing his art from his biography of being an egotistical pedophile.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

HottiMegan said:


> I sent my sons' portable DVD player in for service with RCA a couple weeks ago. i did it priority mail with delivery confirmation.. they got there 10 days ago and the RCA repair place is not showing that they received the shipment.. ugh. I'm sitting here nervous that the player fell through the cracks and my investment is gone.. ugh. The things stopped working 6 months into using it and i was already mad about that... now i don't know where they are! Having screens in the car for the boys to watch movies really helps with all the long trips to specialists we have to go to..



Megan, if you don't get the answer you deserve go straight to the top - especially since you have delivery confirmation. Find an RCA product exec online, and e-mail/fax/mail him what happened and a copy of your delivery confirmation. That's just ridiculous.


----------



## nugget34

first day back at work after 7 weeks holiday and the reality of being back to the grind


----------



## mz_puss

My friggen facebook was disabled !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! for no reason !!!!! i have photos on there i dont have saved any where else !!!!!!!!!!!!:doh: GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR........ so [email protected] MAD !


----------



## Aust99

mz_puss said:


> My friggen facebook was disabled !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! for no reason !!!!! i have photos on there i dont have saved any where else !!!!!!!!!!!!:doh: GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR........ so [email protected] MAD !



for ever??


----------



## mz_puss

Aust99 said:


> for ever??



Dont know  i emailed them tho, waiting for a response


----------



## Aust99

mz_puss said:


> Dont know  i emailed them tho, waiting for a response



Grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## HottiMegan

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Megan, if you don't get the answer you deserve go straight to the top - especially since you have delivery confirmation. Find an RCA product exec online, and e-mail/fax/mail him what happened and a copy of your delivery confirmation. That's just ridiculous.



I have emailed my contact about it. It was after business hours so i'm waiting for a response. So far the customer service has been on top of stuff but the lack of website info made me nervous.


----------



## Mathias

The leaf blowers are right outside my window right as I'm about to take a nap. Really?


----------



## HottiMegan

Mathias said:


> The leaf blowers are right outside my window right as I'm about to take a nap. Really?



i hate when that happens! I hope they're quick in the blowing so you can nap


----------



## Mathias

Of course my webcam breaks in the middle of making my first Dims video. Yes. :doh:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Mathias said:


> Of course my webcam breaks in the middle of making my first Dims video. Yes. :doh:



That's because the Powers-That-Wanna-Be know you're about to drop some awesomeness on us, Mathias. They need to give the unprepared just a little more time to be ready for this .


----------



## HottiMegan

My eyelids have been ticking.. one will tick then stop.. then the other one will start up.. it's so annoying!! (I must be stressed subconsciously because they only tick like that with stress)


----------



## Rowan

Im so tired of being sick *sigh*
Ive been to the ER twice in the last week, once for my hip because I could barely walk from the pain and don't have an appointment for the pain management clinic until Dec 6. I went to the ER again two days ago because I woke up and couldnt breathe very well. Then I think I might have been allergic to IV contrast dye because after they pulled me out of the CT machine I had stopped breathing. They managed to get me breathing again, and in the end, all they could come up with is that I have bad asthma. All of this on top of 3 weeks ago finding out that my thyroid gland is enlarged way more than it should be and I have 11 nodules, 4 of which may be cancerous. I had some blood work done and then will be having some needle biopsies done on the 10th of December. If they are cancerous, I'll then have to get surgery (doctor said I need to have my thyroid removed either way because of the prevalence of the nodules and them coming back over and over the rest of my life) and then start chemotherapy. I've missed a bunch of time at work because of all of this and being warned that I may lose it because of absences. If that happens, I might as well just say goodbye because I'll be dead. Definitely can't have cancer and all these other problems with no health insurance. And because of all this that is going on, I've been struggling and school and likely will not get all A's like I'm used to. *sigh*

So...anyway, that's all that's annoying me at this point. I'm tired of being in pain and stressed out. Just tired of it all. *shrug*


----------



## spiritangel

Rowan said:


> Im so tired of being sick *sigh*
> Ive been to the ER twice in the last week, once for my hip because I could barely walk from the pain and don't have an appointment for the pain management clinic until Dec 6. I went to the ER again two days ago because I woke up and couldnt breathe very well. Then I think I might have been allergic to IV contrast dye because after they pulled me out of the CT machine I had stopped breathing. They managed to get me breathing again, and in the end, all they could come up with is that I have bad asthma. All of this on top of 3 weeks ago finding out that my thyroid gland is enlarged way more than it should be and I have 11 nodules, 4 of which may be cancerous. I had some blood work done and then will be having some needle biopsies done on the 10th of December. If they are cancerous, I'll then have to get surgery (doctor said I need to have my thyroid removed either way because of the prevalence of the nodules and them coming back over and over the rest of my life) and then start chemotherapy. I've missed a bunch of time at work because of all of this and being warned that I may lose it because of absences. If that happens, I might as well just say goodbye because I'll be dead. Definitely can't have cancer and all these other problems with no health insurance. And because of all this that is going on, I've been struggling and school and likely will not get all A's like I'm used to. *sigh*
> 
> So...anyway, that's all that's annoying me at this point. I'm tired of being in pain and stressed out. Just tired of it all. *shrug*




Rowan I am truly sorry to hear all this, lots of squishy hugs and a good dose of some loise hay.



My Annoyance is with people who dont read the ebay listing for my readings properly and expect you to map out their lives, give them a career path with no option just bam this is what your supposed to do with the rest of your life. It states quite clearly I need at least some basic info for this so dont get mad at me when your reading doesnt turn out with the exact info you wanted when you only asked a vague question, I am not saying spell it out either but yeah frustrates me cause I know I am either gonna get negative or neutral feedback even though I did the work. Meh


----------



## Your Plump Princess

X( 


My Cousin JUST called after I FORCED myself to stay awake. Made a pot of coffee, took a COLD shower to freaking wake up, was finishing up my makeup-----and she called to say "ugh..we're not going.. I can't get out of bed...I've been trying for a half hour.." So I told her "Why don't we go later?" and she told me to call her and wake her up .... in 3.5 hours. X_X;


----------



## Shosh

Rowan said:


> Im so tired of being sick *sigh*
> Ive been to the ER twice in the last week, once for my hip because I could barely walk from the pain and don't have an appointment for the pain management clinic until Dec 6. I went to the ER again two days ago because I woke up and couldnt breathe very well. Then I think I might have been allergic to IV contrast dye because after they pulled me out of the CT machine I had stopped breathing. They managed to get me breathing again, and in the end, all they could come up with is that I have bad asthma. All of this on top of 3 weeks ago finding out that my thyroid gland is enlarged way more than it should be and I have 11 nodules, 4 of which may be cancerous. I had some blood work done and then will be having some needle biopsies done on the 10th of December. If they are cancerous, I'll then have to get surgery (doctor said I need to have my thyroid removed either way because of the prevalence of the nodules and them coming back over and over the rest of my life) and then start chemotherapy. I've missed a bunch of time at work because of all of this and being warned that I may lose it because of absences. If that happens, I might as well just say goodbye because I'll be dead. Definitely can't have cancer and all these other problems with no health insurance. And because of all this that is going on, I've been struggling and school and likely will not get all A's like I'm used to. *sigh*
> 
> So...anyway, that's all that's annoying me at this point. I'm tired of being in pain and stressed out. Just tired of it all. *shrug*



Sorry to read all this Ro Ro. Keep your chin up sweets.
xo


----------



## cherylharrell

Prayers just said for ya and healing vibes just sent. Hope things go better for ya...


----------



## rellis10

My hands are frozen, it rarely happens but when it does it's annoying....they're normally so warm


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm not the most graceful person. Last night, in the dark, I bumped my arm hard into the corner of my dad's entertainment center and banged it up badly. There were no bandages in the house and I had to make do with some little band-aids. When I woke up this morning and looked at it I got nauseated. It was bruised black and raw. It looks a little better and I'm keeping it clean but whenever I get hurt anywhere I get a nasty near permanent lump in its place so I'm disgusted with my clumsiness.


----------



## Aust99

Your Plump Princess said:


> X(
> 
> 
> My Cousin JUST called after I FORCED myself to stay awake. Made a pot of coffee, took a COLD shower to freaking wake up, was finishing up my makeup-----and she called to say "ugh..we're not going.. I can't get out of bed...I've been trying for a half hour.." So I told her "Why don't we go later?" and she told me to call her and wake her up .... in 3.5 hours. X_X;



BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! Hate it when people pike.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

..I didn't go to bed the night before last, I carried almost all my cousins bags, I swear to god I almost passed out 3 or 4 times because my cousin [a tiny li'l thing] was like..RUNNING through the store. Only to come home and have to put out christmas lights, clean up the house, and then at night; have an emotional conversation with someone close to me.....I'm starting to hate both genders. Truly. I believe I should become a hermit, I can always buy needed items online.


----------



## Fuzzy

I appear to have torn the nail on my left big toe. Aye crumba!


----------



## HottiMegan

The whole roof of my mouth and teeth are throbbing. All thanks to sinus pressure


----------



## littlefairywren

I had just painted my fingernails, when it starts to rain....so I run out to grab the dry towels on the clothes line. Saved in time. I now have fluffy blue and yellow fingernails lol.


----------



## Linda

littlefairywren said:


> I had just painted my fingernails, when it starts to rain....so I run out to grab the dry towels on the clothes line. Saved in time. I now have fluffy blue and yellow fingernails lol.




It could be the new fashion. Rock it like you meant it. 



I am annoyed because it's not 3:00pm.


----------



## The Dude

Annoyed that things never seem to get easier...

GRRRRR *snort*


----------



## spiritangel

my berry wine paint refused to crackle so I put on another layer and painted a pale blue over it and hey presto crackle

why am I annoyed at this we ell I wanted the berry wine to work with a gold crackle all that extra work and layers of paint


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

My head feels like it's about to explode. Stinkin' sinus headaches


----------



## willowmoon

Listened to the full version of the new Duran Duran single called "All You Need Is Now" -- for as much as I like the band, I'm really not thrilled with the song -- in fact, the beginning of the song actually sucks. 

I'd link it up for you all, but I think it just now got pulled from youtube, 'cause it's not due for release until December 14th.

So yeah I'm kinda annoyed because I was expecting something better. <grumble>


----------



## cinnamitch

Annoyed, worried, sad, whatever you want to call it. My daughter and her hubby and kids just moved into their new home. Well it had a bat in the basement. Too bad that her hubby and the toddler were down there and said toddler tells mommy that he stepped on the bat. So off to urgent care to get him checked out. They weren't up to snuff on the proper procedure with possible bat bites and rabies so sent the kid back home and said they would call and let them know what to do about the bat. So about an hour later the police came out and said that the animal control would be out in a couple of days to pick up the dead bat, to just toss it into the freezer and they would send it for examination to see if the toddler would have to begin rabies shots or not. They were kind of ho hum about it said he has a week before he would have to begin shots . Well dude if you aren't even picking up the damn thing for a couple of days, then mailing it off to the University of Minnesota, aren't you cutting it a bit close? So yeah I am worried, pissed off and sad to boot. Comforting tidbit from the police though, he said our town has had a big problem with bats this year and most of the ones who were sent in were rabid. TYVM


----------



## Aliena

The one thing that I find most annoying is the fact I seem unable to relate to people. When I was young, I was always kindly referred as the socialite of my class. I was outgoing, tenacious, resillient, and forthcoming. 
In my older years, I seem to have withdrawn from the world. I can't bring myself to talk to people, let alone become their friends. I hide away in my home; locked up. I am getting help, but it's not easy. I just had a major falling out with 2-people that are to be supportive of all my decisions, but like me, each thinks the other has an agenda. So I have decided to quit playing the game as it grows tiresome. (I've been playing it for far too long) 
I haven't posted here in almost a year, maybe more--I'm not sure, so I don't expect anyone to understand what I'm saying. I guess I just have to use this space to vent, because for now there isn't anyplace (other than my hubby) I'd like to do it at, at this moment. Those of you who know me are probably thinking, "Gee, what's she done now...?" and because I haven't any self esteem I'm thinking the same thing. 
It's all rather annoying to me, because when I was a young 20-something I didn't think my life would be like it is now. 
Don't misunderstand me as I have a very blessed life, but I just expected my accomplishments would have been, well, more defined. 
Heh, I'm annoyed with myself.


----------



## spiritangel

somebody keeps outbidding me on this 
Pretty Pink Dress


and I just cant justify spending that sort of money on one dress no matter how pretty it is


----------



## luscious_lulu

spiritangel said:


> somebody keeps outbidding me on this
> Pretty Pink Dress
> 
> 
> and I just cant justify spending that sort of money on one dress no matter how pretty it is



It is pretty, but $48 for a preworn dress is a bit much. *hugs* I hope you find something else you like even more.


----------



## spiritangel

luscious_lulu said:


> It is pretty, but $48 for a preworn dress is a bit much. *hugs* I hope you find something else you like even more.



exactly my thoughts but I havent seen anything like it and I did fall deeply in lust shrugs but yeah way way way tooo much money for one dress that is 2nd hand. 

hmm apparently getting a new holy clothing dress for christmas off a friend (well she hinted darn she is supposed to say no not giggle like a schoolgirl when I try and fiind out what my suprise is and guess correctly)


----------



## DearPrudence

I'm annoyed that last night I made a really, surprisingly good dinner for my family, and my mom didn't even try it when she got home from work.


----------



## Mishty

I went to get coffee with friends around eleven last night, didn't take my key and when I got back someone had locked the door. I couldn't get anyone awake to answer it, so I found a snuggie in my Mama's car and wrapped myself up for two hours till she got up to get him off to work. My throat is so sore and red, and I've got a fever.... it was only between 28 - 30 degrees out, but I feel awful. I'm not sure what happened.... I feel paranoid, but I have a fever of 102, and I can't wake up at all, drowsy sluggish. 

Milkbone, one of my fave rock country bands plays tonight, and i fear I won't make it, because of my health.  


Maybe I'm just feeling sorry for myself....


----------



## Donna

Selfish people are annoying me right now.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

While I know there are far better means to supporting the cause against child abuse, it irritates me how people can turn a simple gesture into something negative. It's currently going around Facebook to change your profile picture into a cartoon from your childhood in support against this cause. Yes, I know it does little to help the cause but the fact that so many people have taken the time to make this small gesture says something in itself, imo. And then you have those who have to demean everyone for doing it. *grrr*


----------



## littlefairywren

Luv2BNaughty said:


> While I know there are far better means to supporting the cause against child abuse, it irritates me how people can turn a simple gesture into something negative. It's currently going around Facebook to change your profile picture into a cartoon from your childhood in support against this cause. Yes, I know it does little to help the cause but the fact that so many people have taken the time to make this small gesture says something in itself, imo. *And then you have those who have to demean everyone for doing it.* *grrr*



Those people can kiss my sweet patootie!


----------



## Linda

Luv2BNaughty said:


> While I know there are far better means to supporting the cause against child abuse, it irritates me how people can turn a simple gesture into something negative. It's currently going around Facebook to change your profile picture into a cartoon from your childhood in support against this cause. Yes, I know it does little to help the cause but the fact that so many people have taken the time to make this small gesture says something in itself, imo. And then you have those who have to demean everyone for doing it. *grrr*



Just ignore the ignorance.


----------



## EMH1701

We just got a huge snowstorm yesterday, and it's snowing again. Uggggh!


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Post alcohol side effects are killing me. The Ciroc was worth it though lol.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm coming down with a cold, I'm coughing hard, it really effing hurts! [When the fuck did I inhale glass, I ASK YOU THIS] 

..Next Saturday, I Have a Madrigal dinner to go to with my friend, of whom I still owe $25 to for the ticket she purchased me. 


:doh: FML. FM MF L


----------



## CastingPearls

My left eyelid has been twitching all day.


----------



## spiritangel

I have a drs appointment and just dont feel like getting the whole what are the top two problems you are having routine oh and I am probably gonna have to have like zillions of vials of blood taken


----------



## Aliena

I'm annoyed that I can only drink one, yes one--as in "1" Sam Adams Winerfest Lager and feel as though I drank a six-pack and wake up the next day hung over as though I drank a 12-pack! Screw it, I'm on my 3rd now! LoL God help me in the morning! ~


----------



## littlefairywren

There is a moth on my bedroom ceiling. I am terrified of spiders, and moths to me, are like flying spiders. So I am doubly freaked out about it!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Moths are more like ugly butterflies.  Think of them that way? Or does that not work? lol


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

I'm not a confrontational person, and it suits me well being in a Customer Service-related job within the Retail world. So having a man approach me within about 6 inches of my face as if he was going to hit me was a bit startling today. I'm sorry if adding a whole $6 to your purchase was unexpected. If you want your new pet to survive, the $6 is necessary. I'm not just pulling your leg.

Next time, don't leave your baby in a shopping cart and turn your back for nearly 5 minutes. Might make me feel better about letting you leave without buying the supplies right then and there.


----------



## littlefairywren

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Moths are more like ugly butterflies.  Think of them that way? Or does that not work? lol



Haha, *big hairy ugly* butterflies! Ok, I will try that. But if it flies at me, the butterfly theory ends.


----------



## Mathias

This new Facebook update is horrible!


----------



## NoWayOut

Mathias said:


> This new Facebook update is horrible!



What Facebook update isn't?


----------



## QueenAqua

littlefairywren said:


> Haha, *big hairy ugly* butterflies! Ok, I will try that. But if it flies at me, the butterfly theory ends.



 What about the Luna moth, like in the Lunesta commercials! That mint green thing is pretty! Dunno about hairy though


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

littlefairywren said:


> Those people can kiss my sweet patootie!





Linda said:


> Just ignore the ignorance.



The ignorance has spread, apparently, to some news outlet who has jumped on the bandwagon that it was started to help the pedophiles :doh: What really bothers me even more, is the people who are frantically posting this stuff as if it is fact because somebody said they saw it on the news and we know everything on the news is realz! :doh::doh: *sigh* Snopes.com, FTW.


----------



## KnottyOne

I have hang nails on 5 fingers, any hand movement is unpleasant, so yea, gonna be a long day


----------



## HottiMegan

I was kept up coughing most of the night. As soon as the robotussen would wear off, the coughing would begin. Now my back and head hurt pretty bad. I am sooo ready to be back to normal.


----------



## Micara

People are still spreading rumors about my 17-year-old cousin who passed away in August. This holiday season is going to be hard enough for us with her birthday and Christmas coming up. Seriously who goes around picking on a dead girl? Can't they let her rest in peace and let the family heal? I am so furious; I just pray that her mother doesn't get wind of it.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

HottiMegan said:


> I was kept up coughing most of the night. As soon as the robotussen would wear off, the coughing would begin. Now my back and head hurt pretty bad. I am sooo ready to be back to normal.



Not to pry but have you been diagnosed with any sort of asthma? If so, standard Robitussin isn't going to work, and in some cases the suppressant and guaifenisin expectorant will only exacerbate the coughing. You may want to look into a prescription cough syrup if you can't get any assistance from the OTC meds.

Try buckwheat honey (available in health food stores). It's a very dark, thick form and is effective at reducing nighttime coughs in kids, and works fairly well on adults.

Plus, you can take it as often as you think you need to .


----------



## HottiMegan

I do not have asthma (was checked a few years ago after getting a lung infection) but have had several bouts of pneumonia in my life and my colds always make their way to the chest now. The robitussen did work for the allotted hours (just under 4 hours) and i would be up for a half hour coughing while the stuff kicked in. I am actually getting better. My cold is just rather annoying. It probably doesn't help that i take the pill form of the tussen cuz i can't stand the long aftertaste the liquid gives.
I'll look into getting some honey this evening when I have the car. My mom always gave me heavily honeyed peppermint tea when i was a kid and sick.
My sons doctors nurse said there's a nasty coughy cold going around and the cough holds on for a couple weeks. woohoo 
Thanks for the honey advice though


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm assuming my not-going-away-cough is Bronchitis, Joy! I want to rip out my lungs and beat them. 

[I know, Epic Win Mental Image right Thurr. ]


..and just in time to ruin plans of my $25 Pre-Paid Effing Dinner plans with my friend this coming weekend. :doh:


----------



## Deven

I'm annoyed because someone is judging me by tickets to a concert that I bought. I posted that I am going to see Korn and Disturbed in Hershey. Someone took it upon themselves to "educate" me on "real metal." I'm sorry that I don't constantly listen to death metal (which is just a part of the many many artists that make up my playlist,) and that I enjoy both KoRn and Disturbed. Let me finish this Depeche Mode CD, and I'll put some Hatebreed on. Ugh. /endsarcasm


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

DevenDoom said:


> I'm annoyed because someone is judging me by tickets to a concert that I bought. I posted that I am going to see Korn and Disturbed in Hershey. Someone took it upon themselves to "educate" me on "real metal." I'm sorry that I don't constantly listen to death metal (which is just a part of the many many artists that make up my playlist,) and that I enjoy both KoRn and Disturbed. Let me finish this Depeche Mode CD, and I'll put some Hatebreed on. Ugh. /endsarcasm



Personally, I love Korn and Disturbed! Actually listened to both within the hour! Oh well - like what you like and screw the rest!  Hope you enjoy the concert!!

ETA: I looked at one of your 'playlist' posts - our playlists would almost mirror each other. Got some good taste in music! haha!


----------



## rg770Ibanez

The combination of insomnia and boredom.


----------



## littlefairywren

QueenAqua said:


> What about the Luna moth, like in the Lunesta commercials! That mint green thing is pretty! Dunno about hairy though



I googled the Luna moth, as we don't have them here. It is so very pretty! I think I could cope with that


----------



## CastingPearls

littlefairywren said:


> I googled the Luna moth, as we don't have them here. It is so very pretty! I think I could cope with that


Oh Kimmie, we have so many of them here in the summer...some so big they look like large leaves as if on fallen branches....so beautiful....at my last big cookout, a friend who's a butterfly collector found one and brought it home in a small pet carrier.


----------



## Mathias

My brain is racing in a million different directions...


----------



## Gingembre

My work cancelled our staff Christmas party and it's not because of the economy.


----------



## graphicsgal

Two words: My. Boss.


----------



## HottiMegan

My head is throbbing. I have too much housework to do for retreat into bed.


----------



## spiritangel

Drama that prevents me from talking to a friend (not on my end though)


----------



## Linda

My jank ride. Oh how I can't wait to trade this POS in. I hate how when the ride breaks my life is completely on hold. People say I live in "God's country" out here in this burb but damn it! Can we get some freakin city buses out here??

I have a pogo stick....maybe I can hop my way into work.

Grrrrr.


----------



## Blackjack

Fuckin' wireless router isn't broadcasting astrong signal today. Not sure why- internet works from ther modem to the router and from the router to the computer as a wired connection, but I'm across the room from it right now and the signal just cut out for a few seconds. Might need to replace the antenna.


----------



## Lovelyone

Laundry to do. Lots of laundry...and no dryer to dry them. *sigh


----------



## Mathias

The boss of my partime job is a raging asshole.


----------



## toni

MAC makeup and their pink fridays. TWO WEEKS IN A ROW I had that stupid lipstick in my cart. Then of course their server times out and I am screwed. **SIGH**


----------



## willowmoon

Internet connection is being an absolute beeotch today (and also yesterday) -- but it's happening to other people nearby on the same service so "apparently" they're looking into it. Sometimes it connects when hopping from web page to web page, most of the time it doesn't. Hoping they get it fixed soon -- dial-up would be faster by comparison, sadly.


----------



## Linda

Jank ride update.....entire front end off now, pieces everywhere, might be out of commission til Sunday. This blows.


----------



## HottiMegan

When my chronic back pain flares up to make me unable to do a lot it, really sucks. Usually it's a pain that i just live with. Some days it just hurts so bad that i can't be comfortable anywhere.


----------



## CaitiDee

Linda said:


> Jank ride update.....entire front end off now, pieces everywhere, might be out of commission til Sunday. This blows.



Oh no! Could always be worse though. 

I paid 13k for a two year old car, drove it for 6 months and now it needs a new DEALER ONLY transmission valued at around 4k. I've spilled many tears over it. Luckily I have an old Buick Regal to drive in the meantime. It's way more fat chick friendly anyway.  Just irks me that I'm paying the loan and insurance on it when it's in my drive way all day!


----------



## Lovelyone

willowmoon said:


> Internet connection is being an absolute beeotch today (and also yesterday) -- but it's happening to other people nearby on the same service so "apparently" they're looking into it. Sometimes it connects when hopping from web page to web page, most of the time it doesn't. Hoping they get it fixed soon -- dial-up would be faster by comparison, sadly.


 
The home I live in was without internet connection for two days. Comcast had the same problem here in northern Indiana. Its kinda frustrating and I wonder if we can ask them to not charge us for the days that we were without internet connection. I tried the dial-up and had completely forgotten in thses life and times of luxury internet how slow it actually used to be  Hope that your connection gets fixed soon.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

That I am feeling like crap right now..headache, cough and I think I've got a touch of laryngitis. Totally icky


----------



## Rowan

Lovelyone said:


> The home I live in was without internet connection for two days. Comcast had the same problem here in northern Indiana. Its kinda frustrating and I wonder if we can ask them to not charge us for the days that we were without internet connection. I tried the dial-up and had completely forgotten in thses life and times of luxury internet how slow it actually used to be  Hope that your connection gets fixed soon.



I was working at a cable company until i got sick,and you can request a credit, but it's really only going to end up being a couple of dollars, because it's the days of the month divided by the amount you pay for the the internet tier. A lot of times, not really worth it to fight for it.


----------



## Lovelyone

Rowan said:


> I was working at a cable company until i got sick,and you can request a credit, but it's really only going to end up being a couple of dollars, because it's the days of the month divided by the amount you pay for the the internet tier. A lot of times, not really worth it to fight for it.


 
Thanks for the information Rowan. In this rough economy even a few dollars can make a small differnce.


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> Oh Kimmie, we have so many of them here in the summer...some so big they look like large leaves as if on fallen branches....so beautiful....at my last big cookout, a friend who's a butterfly collector found one and brought it home in a small pet carrier.



I just saw this, Lainey. You will have to show me your lovely Luna moths, if I make it to your side of the world one day. I promise I won't squeal, if you hold my hand


----------



## rellis10

People who play their car radios on a volume loud enough to burst any normal ear drum, with HUGE amounts of bass so you can practically feel it even when you're sitting in your own home. It doesnt help that the music is complete rubbish too.


----------



## spiritangel

rellis10 said:


> People who play their car radios on a volume loud enough to burst any normal ear drum, with HUGE amounts of bass so you can practically feel it even when you're sitting in your own home. It doesnt help that the music is complete rubbish too.



I second third fourth and fith this its insane


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

rellis10 said:


> People who play their car radios on a volume loud enough to burst any normal ear drum, with HUGE amounts of bass so you can practically feel it even when you're sitting in your own home. It doesnt help that the music is complete rubbish too.



Gah, I hear ya there! Granted, I like my music loud..maybe a bit too loud but I'm not blaring it with bass and all that jazz. I really hate it worse when they've got it up so loud that it rattles the vehicles and all you are hearing, on the outside, are booms of bass and rattling car lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess

SNOW.
MOTHER EFFING BLIZZARD OF SNOW.
We're currently up to 13 Inches, and it's going to keep snowing for another 4-5 hours [says the weathermen]

It's also very Windy. [Gusts of 40+ MPH] and it's going to get chilly. [ -2*F For a low tonight. PLUS the wind chill? FML ]


----------



## Allie Cat

rellis10 said:


> People who play their car radios on a volume loud enough to burst any normal ear drum, with HUGE amounts of bass so you can practically feel it even when you're sitting in your own home. It doesnt help that the music is complete rubbish too.



I have to confess that I do that sometimes u_u

Does it redeem me at all that the music I listen to is made of PURE AWESOME?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Alicia Rose said:


> I have to confess that I do that sometimes u_u
> 
> Does it redeem me at all that the music I listen to is made of PURE AWESOME?



No, no it doesn't.


----------



## Allie Cat

BigBeautifulMe said:


> No, no it doesn't.



Aww  But I'm cute, I should get a pass


----------



## rellis10

Alicia Rose said:


> Aww  But I'm cute, I should get a pass



Dammit I forgive you....I just can't help it


----------



## Allie Cat

rellis10 said:


> Dammit I forgive you....I just can't help it



Yaaay!  I has forgiveness


----------



## Linda

rellis10 said:


> Dammit I forgive you....I just can't help it





Alicia Rose said:


> Yaaay!  I has forgiveness





At least hold out a bit longer Rellis. lol


----------



## Lovelyone

I stepped out of the tub in a funny way and twsited my foot. Now my foot hurts by where my two little toes are and across the bridge. I didn't hear a crack. I didn't feel a pull...but perhaps I pulled something there. grrr.


----------



## CAMellie

They sent out Adrian's student loan check 5 days AFTER mine...and he got his already! GAH! I NEED A NEW LAPTOP!!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

this has kinda always pissed me off.lol people that always see the things you do but not see there own.i am currently in the process of moving(just down the block)im cleaning my weight set and my mom's like we have to move we are short on time and im like this won't take long im almost finished you sure took your sweet time to do the things you wanted or had to do.argh one of my pet peeves sadly,i can take alot of stuff,more then most people but this is one of the things i just dislike.i just hate it when people do that!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Lovelyone said:


> I stepped out of the tub in a funny way and twsited my foot. Now my foot hurts by where my two little toes are and across the bridge. I didn't hear a crack. I didn't feel a pull...but perhaps I pulled something there. grrr.




aww hope everything is alright...


----------



## HeavyDuty24

rellis10 said:


> People who play their car radios on a volume loud enough to burst any normal ear drum, with HUGE amounts of bass so you can practically feel it even when you're sitting in your own home. It doesnt help that the music is complete rubbish too.




this is one of the reasons i can't ride in my brothers car.just TOO loud i don't want to lose my hearing! LOL


----------



## spiritangel

that as much as I am trying to I can't seem to muster my usual christmas enthusiam mayby 5 years with the grinch has robbed my christmas cheer? gah I hope not

plus I cant find my chrissy cards that I had made specifically for certain friends wish I knew what happened to them


----------



## HottiMegan

I am annoyed because i get to spend yet another day going to Sacramento. I am so sick of all these darned appointments. I had to go last week. Now this week and another appointment next week. I am so tired of all these specialists!! (not for me, for my son Max) He's a really healthy, normalish kid and I'm tired of all the hoops we have to jump through. It's a real pain literally and figuratively to go down there. I am in a lot of hip pain after driving the 200 miles round trip and it just sucks for days afterwards. I am sooo tempted to just reschedule for next year. ugh. It is so hard sometimes having a special needs kid. It wears you down to the nubs.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I woke up excitedly and nearly jumped in my computer chair this morning. Why, you ask? Because I had a dream that my RL Crush sent me a Facebook Message. 

Weird thing is, though, he _was_ online a couple hours ago.

...Grr.


----------



## Rowan

I am watching Paula Dean deep fry a ham and asparagus....I want some and my house is devoid of food because im broke and still havent found a job yet (yeah, i know its only been two weeks but still). UGH


----------



## imfree

rellis10 said:


> People who play their car radios on a volume loud enough to burst any normal ear drum, with HUGE amounts of bass so you can practically feel it even when you're sitting in your own home. It doesnt help that the music is complete rubbish too.



Makes me jealous 'cuz they have more power in their rides than I have in the house, rattling more of our windows than I do! J/K, I'm old and my 80 watts is loud enough, 'sides, I have better detail, clarity, and range, prolly a full octave of bass below their boom.


----------



## luscious_lulu

My head is killing me. Even worse is that I'm @ the laundrymat & I have nothing with me that I can take.


----------



## Aliena

2-words: Insight Cable.



****nuff said****


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Your Plump Princess said:


> I woke up excitedly and nearly jumped in my computer chair this morning. Why, you ask? Because I had a dream that my RL Crush sent me a Facebook Message.
> 
> Weird thing is, though, he _was_ online a couple hours ago.
> 
> ...Grr.




ouch...well that really sucks.>_>


----------



## Heyyou

It is rather *cold* today  emphasis on cold


----------



## HeavyDuty24

the fact that i am in the process of moving and nothing is going right.>.>


----------



## spiritangel

Heat + sick amanda = even sicker and ickier feeling amanda with even less energy than usual grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## CAMellie

I should be cuddled up with my honey in bed right now but nooooo...I'm sitting here fighting heartburn instead.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm up before 7am.. and it sucks. I am sooo not a morning person!


----------



## Lovelyone

snow...enough already.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Lovelyone said:


> snow...enough already.




we hardly ever get snow in Texas.


----------



## Rowan

I think I've fallen back into Manic/Depressive type feelings where I Isolate myself as much as I can, forcing myself to go out of the house to do what I know I have to to survive and indulging in self destructive behaviour at times because I cant handle the situation I find my life in yet again. Just tired of this cycle and ready to have it stop repeating. *sigh*


----------



## imfree

Lovelyone said:


> snow...enough already.



Funny you should mention s**w, we've had a (tiny) bit on unpaved surfaces, here in Middle Tn, for a few days.:doh:


----------



## CAMellie

I have had the same mailing address for four years. FOUR EFFING YEARS!!!!! I have been waiting for my student loan check for weeks now so I can get a new laptop and do some Christmas shopping. The new mailman decided to return my loan check and tell my school I moved and left no forwarding address!!
Luckily, I verified my address with my school and they are sending the check back out and I spoke to someone at the post office who says she'll make sure the mailman is reprimanded and that I'll get my mail from now on. All this is wonderful...except for the fact that I most likely won't get my loan check until AFTER Christmas.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

CAMellie said:


> I have had the same mailing address for four years. FOUR EFFING YEARS!!!!! I have been waiting for my student loan check for weeks now so I can get a new laptop and do some Christmas shopping. The new mailman decided to return my loan check and tell my school I moved and left no forwarding address!!
> Luckily, I verified my address with my school and they are sending the check back out and I spoke to someone at the post office who says she'll make sure the mailman is reprimanded and that I'll get my mail from now on. All this is wonderful...except for the fact that I most likely won't get my loan check until AFTER Christmas.




that sucks,i do love the mail,it does alot of wonderful things but i always worry about things like this happening when dealing with mail.


----------



## Rowan

CAMellie said:


> I have had the same mailing address for four years. FOUR EFFING YEARS!!!!! I have been waiting for my student loan check for weeks now so I can get a new laptop and do some Christmas shopping. The new mailman decided to return my loan check and tell my school I moved and left no forwarding address!!
> Luckily, I verified my address with my school and they are sending the check back out and I spoke to someone at the post office who says she'll make sure the mailman is reprimanded and that I'll get my mail from now on. All this is wonderful...except for the fact that I most likely won't get my loan check until AFTER Christmas.


yep..thats exactly why I had Fin. Aid start holding my checks for me to pick up each semester....post men are lazy anymore


----------



## Linda

...and I just replaced the alternator last weekend and that was a HUGE job!
Thank goodness everyone was ok. Ugh! 

View attachment van go boom.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> ...and I just replaced the alternator last weekend and that was a HUGE job!
> *Thank goodness everyone was ok*. Ugh!



I agree, that's the most important thing! Sorry about your car though, hon.


----------



## Mathias

Ingrown toenail. Holy shit this hurts.


----------



## Allie Cat

I feel hideously ugly and want to crawl into bed and never come out.


----------



## littlefairywren

Alicia Rose said:


> I feel hideously ugly and want to crawl into bed and never come out.



Soft hugs, honey (((((((((Alicia))))))))))


----------



## mz_puss

I was stood up ! i was supposed to be going on a date tonight. How disappointing. I look soooo pretty to. Alas its wasted. 

I have several men chasing me, about 40 but all they want is sex, Not one of them wants to date me. I thought i had met a nice one and was so excited about my date tonight. Now im sad :'-( ...... ok ive had my whinge !


----------



## littlefairywren

mz_puss said:


> I was stood up ! i was supposed to be going on a date tonight. How disappointing. I look soooo pretty to. Alas its wasted.
> 
> I have several men chasing me, about 40 but all they want is sex, Not one of them wants to date me. I thought i had met a nice one and was so excited about my date tonight. Now im sad :'-( ...... ok ive had my whinge !



He's an ass! I hope he had the decency to call you. Been there hon, so I know how it feels (((((((((Julie))))))))))


----------



## mz_puss

littlefairywren said:


> He's an ass! I hope he had the decency to call you. Been there hon, so I know how it feels (((((((((Julie))))))))))



NO call , no text, and he didnt answer when i called. Id be worried about him, except this is the second time his gone MIA with out telling me. I should of have known after his last crappy excuse. But im a sucker.


----------



## The Fez

Because people in the UK can't handle a bit of snow and everybody goes manic when it happens, the gig I was going to has been cancelled tonight. Bleh.


----------



## HottiMegan

Linda said:


> ...and I just replaced the alternator last weekend and that was a HUGE job!
> Thank goodness everyone was ok. Ugh!



I'm glad you're all okay but sorry you smashed up your car. That's a big suck in this time of year. I hope you all continue to feel okay.


----------



## HottiMegan

Our brand new heater wont turn on and push hot air out. They installed the ac/heater unit in like September or October.. ugh.. I'm calling Monday to get them to fix it. I'm totally cold!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

ARGH! i ordered a RARE soundtrack cassete tape off of ebay and it was supposed to come Friday.turns out it did but they couldn't leave it because i gave the address im moving to and they say they can't leave it there until confirmation that i am going to live there.argh i've been waiting on this soundtrack for a LONG time and yet another set-back grrrrr. it should be here by Monday or so because i sent the change address slip today,but it still sucks cause i have been waiting forever but o no another set-back must come.argh


----------



## Allie Cat

littlefairywren said:


> Soft hugs, honey (((((((((Alicia))))))))))



Mew, thank you x.x

I feel a teensy bit better now. Exhaustion = sukc.


----------



## JonesT

mz_puss said:


> NO call , no text, and he didnt answer when i called. Id be worried about him, except this is the second time his gone MIA with out telling me. I should of have known after his last crappy excuse. But im a sucker.



All I can say is that he is really making a mistake and that he is missing out on a great person.


----------



## Meddlecase

Hungry, but I don't feel like eating late at night.

1st world country dilemmas~


----------



## imfree

HeavyDuty24 said:


> ARGH! i ordered a RARE soundtrack cassete tape off of ebay and it was supposed to come Friday.turns out it did but they couldn't leave it because i gave the address im moving to and they say they can't leave it there until confirmation that i am going to live there.argh i've been waiting on this soundtrack for a LONG time and yet another set-back grrrrr. it should be here by Monday or so because i sent the change address slip today,but it still sucks cause i have been waiting forever but o no another set-back must come.argh



Cassette? Eeew, I've fought with them things for over 30 years! Hope you have a good cassette deck with properly aligned Motor Speed/Head Azimuth/ Playback Level, and if you want to record, properly aligned Bias Level, Meter Calibration, and Record Level, 'cuz that's what you need for cassettes to sound good.:doh: Summa' those pre-recorded tapes were duped at way high speed and have azimuth drift really bad, too. Seriously, I hope you get a good tape. I had a lot of fun with cassettes, back in the day, and my 30 year old Onkyo deck still does great. Lessee if I can give you Rep for old-school analog audio.:bow:


----------



## mz_puss

JonesT said:


> All I can say is that he is really making a mistake and that he is missing out on a great person.



Thank you so much  You're a great person


----------



## Gingembre

First alcohol for weeks + freezing cold weather = WOAHHHH DRUNK! Proper can't walk can't talk drunk. Bleh.

Today i am HANGING...euurggggghhh.


----------



## biggirlsrock

mz_puss said:


> I was stood up ! i was supposed to be going on a date tonight. How disappointing. I look soooo pretty to. Alas its wasted.
> 
> I have several men chasing me, about 40 but all they want is sex, Not one of them wants to date me. I thought i had met a nice one and was so excited about my date tonight. Now im sad :'-( ...... ok ive had my whinge !



This sucks - BIG TIME!!! Did he at least have the common courtesey to call? Can't see why a man wouldn't show up for a date with you, you're very attractive.


----------



## willowmoon

mz_puss said:


> I was stood up ! i was supposed to be going on a date tonight. How disappointing. I look soooo pretty to. Alas its wasted.
> 
> I have several men chasing me, about 40 but all they want is sex, Not one of them wants to date me. I thought i had met a nice one and was so excited about my date tonight. Now im sad :'-( ...... ok ive had my whinge !



Well, what the f**k ?!?! I'm sure things'll turn out better for you!! They have to, right? (((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## HeavyDuty24

imfree said:


> Cassette? Eeew, I've fought with them things for over 30 years! Hope you have a good cassette deck with properly aligned Motor Speed/Head Azimuth/ Playback Level, and if you want to record, properly aligned Bias Level, Meter Calibration, and Record Level, 'cuz that's what you need for cassettes to sound good.:doh: Summa' those pre-recorded tapes were duped at way high speed and have azimuth drift really bad, too. Seriously, I hope you get a good tape. I had a lot of fun with cassettes, back in the day, and my 30 year old Onkyo deck still does great. Lessee if I can give you Rep for old-school analog audio.:bow:




LOL thanks man! i don't mind cassetes at all but i was kinda forced to get this on cassettee cause the CD version is VERY rare so i could barely find the CD version.and when i found it it is RIDICOUSLY high priced.it's like 40 dollars on CD. i wouldn't mind paying that but when i see the cassette version for only like 5 bucks on ebay i settled with that.lol but thanks for the info man,i have a Sony cassette and CD stereo player,i haven't used the cassette deck yet,my uncle gave it to me it looks like new,and i he listens to is cassettes mostly so i know it works,hope my tape plays fine on it. i don't mind kicking it old-school at all,i still watch VHS man.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

mz_puss said:


> I was stood up ! i was supposed to be going on a date tonight. How disappointing. I look soooo pretty to. Alas its wasted.
> 
> I have several men chasing me, about 40 but all they want is sex, Not one of them wants to date me. I thought i had met a nice one and was so excited about my date tonight. Now im sad :'-( ...... ok ive had my whinge !




sorry to say but a guy must be a HUGE idiot to stand you up,HUGE mistake on his part.he is definitly the one missing out.


----------



## Lovelyone

Ugh..this nasty cold/pneumonia hanger on-er thingie that won't go away. Sheesh. OUT DAMN COLD...OUT!


----------



## CAMellie

I'm pissed off that Adrian has to work 8 days in a row...including his birthday (Tuesday) AND Christmas! I just wanna kick his supervisor in the shin really, REALLY hard! I mean, c'mon! You already made him work on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Meddlecase

Head. Ache. FUCK.


----------



## Mishty

best friend + lies = not gonna work out.

I looked like a complete douche tonight trying to find you! The three places(people) I called haven't seen you in months!! So, I think it's time I flew solo, I can't stomach a liar, and we've fought over this for years now.

Do what you want, I don't give a shit, I'll do the same, but I can be honest about my life and where I am. I know where you are now, and with who. You should be ashamed.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I don't think he'd say "I love you" to me, to save my life. >( _Dickhole._


----------



## JonesT

Your Plump Princess said:


> I don't think he'd say "I love you" to me, to save my life. >( _Dickhole._



 Maybe he will. I hope he does, I have confidence -Hugs-


----------



## Lovelyone

I am tired, hungry,sick and cranky and there is NO food in this house.


----------



## HottiMegan

ow ow ow.. my hips are hurting bad today. Ever since i fell in the grocery store a year or two ago (can't remember the precise time) I have hip pain flair ups. I scrubbed the kitchen floor and i'm paying the price for it.


----------



## Rowan

I've been donating plasma twice a week trying to scrape money together to pay my bills because I havent gotten my first unemployment check yet. I called unemployment and they said it is under review and to keep claiming weeks and I'll be notified when they make a decision. I have no money whatsoever until the end of january when i get my student loans. I got approved for food stamps but havent gotten those yet either. I have about 4 meals of pasta and rice left in my apartment, so I've only been eating one small meal a day, or nothing at all, to try to save the food for as long as I can. I doubt I'll be able to get my rent together for January, certainly not my car payment or car insurance. So, basically...I'm going to be homeless unless a miracle happens in the next week  So my stress level is out the roof.


----------



## Rowan

HottiMegan said:


> ow ow ow.. my hips are hurting bad today. Ever since i fell in the grocery store a year or two ago (can't remember the precise time) I have hip pain flair ups. I scrubbed the kitchen floor and i'm paying the price for it.



Sorry to hear this...i know how it feels. I inherited really bad arthritis from my mom and so my hips and knees are in terrible condition. The last couple days my left one has been so bad that i gasp every time i sit down and stand up because the pain is so intense


----------



## HeavyDuty24

im sore and cramping all over.im in the process of moving and i lifted an entire couch and headboard to a bed by myself and i moved alot of things by myself.although my mom helped move alot of stuff too,we both moved alot of things by ourself,and we both are very sore,im just moving a few blocks away but im still going to be in the same town though.i've been cramping and been sore all day.we have been moving for a few weeks.were almost done,we will have the last of our stuff moved this weekend im sure.but i am still sore and cramping.but after getting alot of sleep and drinking water and stretching,i feel much better now.but im still in pain alittle.lol im using a massager right now haha.lol i feel much better then i did though,but still in alittle pain.lol


----------



## qwertyman173

I've lost my keys


----------



## rellis10

I've been without my laptop for over a week (hense my being missing recently). Basically, it wasn't charging the battery so it needed repairing. I was told it would take 3 days for the part to arrive and the job itself was 1-2 hours....but of course there have been complications and I'm still waiting.

I'm using my dad's useless ancient PC right now instead, but with any hope I'll have my laptop back tonight.


----------



## AmazingAmy

These Just Sheepskin slippers were reduced from £79.00 to £29.00 the other day.

Now, when I decide to go and buy them, it seems the retailer has regained its sanity and put the sale price up to £56.00 instead. 

This will haunt me.


----------



## spiritangel

that 6x seems to be meaning a size 20-24 more and more (on ebay at least) and that hip sizes seem to be getting smaller and smaller in ssbbw clothes and underwear


----------



## mz_puss

spiritangel said:


> that 6x seems to be meaning a size 20-24 more and more (on ebay at least) and that hip sizes seem to be getting smaller and smaller in ssbbw clothes and underwear



Double boo !!!!!


----------



## Deven

The kitty cat I've been trying to snag (she lives in an abandoned garage down the street) just revealed to me her great secret, and why she doesn't leave the garage much...

She's a mom. Of at least two little fluffballs. On one hand, I'm glad I didn't just up and snag her like I've wanted to... on the other, I'm sad because trying to catch her just got a lot more complicated. I can't leave the fluffballs without a mom, but they can't be outside come snowfall...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

That my computer is still missing it's "Bitchsmack the living hell out of " button. 

I could've sworn I specially requested it.


..assholes, they always leave certain things out. -Snaps Fingers-


----------



## Rowan

Here my mom tells me she doesnt care if i become homeless and that she has no desire to help me or see me and some other pretty mean things, including saying I'm nothing but a disappointment....but then she calls me yesterday to ask if i'll go wait at her house all day today for her new tv to be delivered by UPS. 

I guess im just a huge disappointment and not wanted around...until she needs me to do something. Real nice. 

I don't mind doing it, but it just amazes me how she can be so mean and say so many hurtful things and then act like she never did and just expects me to help when she needs it


----------



## Shosh

Rowan said:


> I've been donating plasma twice a week trying to scrape money together to pay my bills because I havent gotten my first unemployment check yet. I called unemployment and they said it is under review and to keep claiming weeks and I'll be notified when they make a decision. I have no money whatsoever until the end of january when i get my student loans. I got approved for food stamps but havent gotten those yet either. I have about 4 meals of pasta and rice left in my apartment, so I've only been eating one small meal a day, or nothing at all, to try to save the food for as long as I can. I doubt I'll be able to get my rent together for January, certainly not my car payment or car insurance. So, basically...I'm going to be homeless unless a miracle happens in the next week  So my stress level is out the roof.



I feel so sad to read this Ro.

Can you approach a church food kitchen for some food parcels in the meantime perhaps?
Do not feel badly about asking for help, it is there to help people in your exact situation.

Merry Christmas dear Rowan, and I hope that 2011 will bring you an abundance of blessings and many good things.
xoxo
Shosh


----------



## Rowan

Shosh said:


> I feel so sad to read this Ro.
> 
> Can you approach a church food kitchen for some food parcels in the meantime perhaps?
> Do not feel badly about asking for help, it is there to help people in your exact situation.
> 
> Merry Christmas dear Rowan, and I hope that 2011 will bring you an abundance of blessings and many good things.
> xoxo
> Shosh



Well...I'm going to finish eating everything in my apartment until its gone in the hopes that I will finally get my foodstamp card. They said it should have gone out this last friday, so hopefully I will get it today or tomorrow. Once I have that, I'm good on food. As far as rent, I've been praying about it a ton, just trying to have faith that God will provide for me so that I don't end up homeless. I've tried to get help on that, but the agencies here have no appointments available for help. I tried calling for hours for about 3 days before I finally got that answer. I'm just praying a lot and trying to walk in faith that God will provide for me.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Rowan said:


> Here my mom tells me she doesnt care if i become homeless and that she has no desire to help me or see me and some other pretty mean things, including saying I'm nothing but a disappointment....but then she calls me yesterday to ask if i'll go wait at her house all day today for her new tv to be delivered by UPS.
> 
> I guess im just a huge disappointment and not wanted around...until she needs me to do something. Real nice.
> 
> I don't mind doing it, but it just amazes me how she can be so mean and say so many hurtful things and then act like she never did and just expects me to help when she needs it




im so sorry for this Rowan,i know people exactly like this. it's saddening that we can't even depend on family members somtimes sadly. people always want to use others but never help in return.i really do wish you do best and i hope things get better for you,God-Willing...


----------



## HottiMegan

Rowan said:


> Well...I'm going to finish eating everything in my apartment until its gone in the hopes that I will finally get my foodstamp card. They said it should have gone out this last friday, so hopefully I will get it today or tomorrow. Once I have that, I'm good on food. As far as rent, I've been praying about it a ton, just trying to have faith that God will provide for me so that I don't end up homeless. I've tried to get help on that, but the agencies here have no appointments available for help. I tried calling for hours for about 3 days before I finally got that answer. I'm just praying a lot and trying to walk in faith that God will provide for me.



I really hope your unemployment comes through for you. And some support from your family. I feel so sad when you talk about the things your mother says. She sounds really unhealthy. I wish she could be supportive and nurturing like a mother should be. With you being sick, you might qualify for something like SSI but i'm no expert. Too bad you can't get in with a social worker. I hope something comes through to keep you with a place to live. If i lived closer you'd be welcome here.


----------



## Rowan

HottiMegan said:


> I really hope your unemployment comes through for you. And some support from your family. I feel so sad when you talk about the things your mother says. She sounds really unhealthy. I wish she could be supportive and nurturing like a mother should be. With you being sick, you might qualify for something like SSI but i'm no expert. Too bad you can't get in with a social worker. I hope something comes through to keep you with a place to live. If i lived closer you'd be welcome here.



*hugs* thank you so much for the thoughts Megan  With the arthritis getting bad in my hips and knees, I'm going to see about applying for disability. I absolutely hate saying that...but somehow I doubt that they would give it to me being only 32 years old...which is what makes that doubly hard to say


----------



## imfree

Rowan said:


> *hugs* thank you so much for the thoughts Megan  With the arthritis getting bad in my hips and knees, I'm going to see about applying for disability. I absolutely hate saying that...but somehow I doubt that they would give it to me being only 32 years old...which is what makes that doubly hard to say



You have the empathy and prayers of this ex-oxygen patient, disabled vet.


----------



## Mathias

I scheduled an evaluation to begin to learn how to drive, but I can't have one until the middle of February at the earliest.


----------



## Rowan

imfree said:


> You have the empathy and prayers of this ex-oxygen patient, disabled vet.



Ty Imfree


----------



## CAMellie

My school said they re-sent my student loan check on Thursday. It's now a full week later...and no check. Are they friggin' WALKING it here?!?!?! If it doesn't come tomorrow...my Christmas plans are ruined. Oh...and I won't be online because they're going to shut off my phone and wi-fi tomorrow.


----------



## spiritangel

I know compared to loads of people going through major hardship its not a lot

but my sisters bah humbug attitude seems to have travelled to me 

serious fml I have everything in the bowl ready to mix into smooth cheesecakey goodness and the mix master decides to die so I am left with a bowl looking well like someone threw up in it

so I put it over hot water and hand whisk away still lumpy but teeny lumps still grrr

then I whip the cream to add to the cheesecake mix fine and well
then I whip the rest of the cream for extra and you know yumm whipped cream


I am hand whipping add in the vanilla and sugar and as its mixing it cream splits so now I have vanilla butter and no more cream eeeep

a break pre finding pressies and gift wrapping

hugs and lots of hugs to those amazing dimms people who are having a sucky christmas


----------



## Your Plump Princess

This stupid Laptop keeps shocking the hell out of me, every time I hit the space bar. 

>;O


----------



## Tanuki

Your Plump Princess said:


> This stupid Laptop keeps shocking the hell out of me, every time I hit the space bar.
> 
> >;O



eeeep! careful! IfInDoubtTalkLikeThis!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Tanuki Kimberly said:


> eeeep! careful! IfInDoubtTalkLikeThis!


ButThisLadyAlreadyHasAHabitOfTalkingLikeThis!


DunDunDUNNNNN


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Tanuki Kimberly said:


> eeeep! careful! IfInDoubtTalkLikeThis!




LOL!!! funny.


----------



## HottiMegan

UgH! OMG i am so ready for this time tomorrow when the presents are over with!! Max is soooo excited he goes into this totally obnoxious attitude. I don't think he's stopped talking since he woke up. He is just so wound up. I sort of think Max has some hyperactivity issues. His doc said it sounds like he's classic ADHD but it isn't disrupting his life. Today's ADHD is driving both hubby and me nuts! I love my little guy to pieces but i'm ready for the Christmas excitement to be over with. I should make him drink some caffeine. It usually levels him out a little.


----------



## MisticalMisty

HottiMegan said:


> UgH! OMG i am so ready for this time tomorrow when the presents are over with!! Max is soooo excited he goes into this totally obnoxious attitude. I don't think he's stopped talking since he woke up. He is just so wound up. I sort of think Max has some hyperactivity issues. His doc said it sounds like he's classic ADHD but it isn't disrupting his life. Today's ADHD is driving both hubby and me nuts! I love my little guy to pieces but i'm ready for the Christmas excitement to be over with. I should make him drink some caffeine. It usually levels him out a little.



Try Mt. Dew. One of my little ones has a prescription from the dr. If he gets out of hand, he gets about a cup of Mt. Dew. It's amazing how it calms him down!

Good luck!


----------



## Lovelyone

I was sick for the two weeks before Thanksgivng...got a tiny bit better.
Fell sick the week after thanksgivng and have been fighting this bronchial pneumonia thingie ever since. I started feeling a smidge better yesterday. TODAY I wake up and I cannot touch my face anywhere close to my eyes because there is so much pain there. my nose is stuffed up, I have a double inner ear infection, chapped lips, a sore throat, been getting dizziness and I have a sinus infection that has basically swelling my eyes and sinuses up. Does anyone mind if I just sleep through Christmas and we just try celebrating it later? Thanks.


----------



## HottiMegan

MisticalMisty said:


> Try Mt. Dew. One of my little ones has a prescription from the dr. If he gets out of hand, he gets about a cup of Mt. Dew. It's amazing how it calms him down!
> 
> Good luck!



My husband is on call at the hospital and he took him with him to go fix a computer. I texted him to get him some soda while out. It's such a nice break having him out of my hair 
When my husband was a kid, he was prescribed coffee. So it must work wonders.


----------



## Mishty

I don't know how this happened, I'm so confused, but apparently I'm much, much shorter than I've thought almost my entire life. How did I not notice I wear petite jeans and pants? How the hell does a woman grown, think she is 5'11 most of her adult life to find out I'm just 5'7. 

Mama thought she was being great by giving me some early gifts, but now I'm just confused why 28 Average jeans fall off of me. I mean, maybe this new system from Venezia is the reason. 

I don't know, but I went to bed a taller, fatter girl last night. 

When I got my I.D renewed though, she said I was at least 5'8, but I just measured. I'm shrinking. 

My shoes went from a 8 1/2 WIDE to a normal 7 1/2 and 8.

I haven't lost weight though...so. I'm more confused than annoyed.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Mishty said:


> I don't know how this happened, I'm so confused, but apparently I'm much, much shorter than I've thought almost my entire life. How did I not notice I wear petite jeans and pants? How the hell does a woman grown, think she is 5'11 most of her adult life to find out I'm just 5'7.
> 
> Mama thought she was being great by giving me some early gifts, but now I'm just confused why 28 Average jeans fall off of me. I mean, maybe this new system from Venezia is the reason.
> 
> I don't know, but I went to bed a taller, fatter girl last night.
> 
> When I got my I.D renewed though, she said I was at least 5'8, but I just measured. I'm shrinking.
> 
> My shoes went from a 8 1/2 WIDE to a normal 7 1/2 and 8.
> 
> I haven't lost weight though...so. I'm more confused than annoyed.




i think sometimes when some people lose weight there spine slightly curves therefore making some people shorter...that's why alot of people shrink as the age,curving of the spinal cord.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

MisticalMisty said:


> Try Mt. Dew. One of my little ones has a prescription from the dr. If he gets out of hand, he gets about a cup of Mt. Dew. It's amazing how it calms him down!
> 
> Good luck!




wouldn't Mt.Dew make him more hyper?


----------



## MisticalMisty

HeavyDuty24 said:


> wouldn't Mt.Dew make him more hyper?



Nope..for some reason caffeine has a calming effect on a child with an attention disorder.


----------



## The Fez

Came down with swine flu on christmas day

woohoo


----------



## spiritangel

The Fez said:


> Came down with swine flu on christmas day
> 
> woohoo



wow that is horrid, Id say lots of hugs but I dont want your flu.

Sending lots of healing energy your way


----------



## The Fez

Yeah I'm probably quite contagious; quarantined myself in my room, though the notion of hugs is appreciated

Also, hallucinations abound!


----------



## Linda

The Fez said:


> Yeah I'm probably quite contagious; quarantined myself in my room, though the notion of hugs is appreciated
> 
> Also, hallucinations abound!





Sorry you're sick but the hallucintaions could be fun.


----------



## The Fez

The walls were talking to me, it was pretty horrifying


----------



## Linda

The Fez said:


> The walls were talking to me, it was pretty horrifying



 Uhm! What were the walls saying???


----------



## Paquito

So I'm watching MTV's True Life: I'm Addicted to Food, and one of the young women is at a dinner party with (I'm assuming) family. After the meal, one of the other women decides to bring out a scale, in front of everyone, and make the girl weigh herself. After her weight is announced loudly to the entire room, they immediately start in on fat jokes and claiming that it's for her own good.

Rage.


----------



## ekmanifest

This fricking fracking record player from Urban Outfitters that my son received as a christmas gift. First the belt broke . . . now the needle. FAIL!


----------



## spiritangel

that I for the first time in 5 and a half years locked myself out of my unit today and had to sit outside for 4hrs the causultys of war you ask

over half a box of banana icrecreams and one box of water iceblocks oh the horror


----------



## CastingPearls

My brother knocked on my door four hours after I took a sleeping pill. I'm always happy to see him but the lag from the pill has me groggy all day.


----------



## HottiMegan

It's my husband's birthday and I had planned on walking with the boys to get him a card and a movie for his present. (I don't have a car during the day during the week so i haven't had an opportunity to shop) I come out this morning and it's overcast and rainy. so much for our walk.  I also wanted to hit the beauty supply store for a couple bottles of polish. I purged a buncha old ones and need a refill on my stash


----------



## spiritangel

My fucking cousin 

who is not skinny by a long shot actually talked to my mother about being concerned about my weight behind my back I might add and said to ask her to tell me he is concerned

now one I have been trying to find out the health reasons as to why I cant do a lot of things and this goes beyond weight and I am sick of hitting brick walls with drs

and two he has now started posting crap on my fb status updates of late and it is starting to piss me off to the point where if he does it again I will be putting him on limited access so he cant post stuff

I mean seriously I mention I am gonna be putting up an auction on ebay for a personal psychic for a year and his response

how about a personal trainer for a year like wtf and gggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Rowan

spiritangel said:


> My fucking cousin
> 
> who is not skinny by a long shot actually talked to my mother about being concerned about my weight behind my back I might add and said to ask her to tell me he is concerned
> 
> now one I have been trying to find out the health reasons as to why I cant do a lot of things and this goes beyond weight and I am sick of hitting brick walls with drs
> 
> and two he has now started posting crap on my fb status updates of late and it is starting to piss me off to the point where if he does it again I will be putting him on limited access so he cant post stuff
> 
> I mean seriously I mention I am gonna be putting up an auction on ebay for a personal psychic for a year and his response
> 
> how about a personal trainer for a year like wtf and gggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Im sorry...but what a dick! And it seems like family can be the worst


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

spiritangel said:


> My fucking cousin
> 
> who is not skinny by a long shot actually talked to my mother about being concerned about my weight behind my back I might add and said to ask her to tell me he is concerned
> 
> now one I have been trying to find out the health reasons as to why I cant do a lot of things and this goes beyond weight and I am sick of hitting brick walls with drs
> 
> and two he has now started posting crap on my fb status updates of late and it is starting to piss me off to the point where if he does it again I will be putting him on limited access so he cant post stuff
> 
> I mean seriously I mention I am gonna be putting up an auction on ebay for a personal psychic for a year and his response
> 
> how about a personal trainer for a year like wtf and gggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



That comment sounds an awful lot like the passive-aggressive formspring comments you were getting. Just sayin.' 

I'm sorry.  What a jerk.


----------



## CastingPearls

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That comment sounds an awful lot like the passive-aggressive formspring comments you were getting. Just sayin.'
> 
> I'm sorry.  What a jerk.


I immediately thought the same thing, Gin. Good catch.


----------



## spiritangel

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That comment sounds an awful lot like the passive-aggressive formspring comments you were getting. Just sayin.'
> 
> I'm sorry.  What a jerk.



well yeah and I took away the formspring thing by making mine private but it is also my nanna is over 80 years of age and a natural worrier so now she is going to be spending her time worrying about me instead of enjoying her life. 

And if all the comments on his comment havent made an impact he will be put on limited profile and unable to comment on things 

have you noticed that this is recent he hasnt ever posted anything on my wall ever before

and actually whilst he bought the girls to the bear show I barely got a chance to say hi to them or even talk to them they took off around the show and then left and actually had more of a conversation with my niece shaylyn on their way out 

I mean I diddnt even get a chance to get out from behind the stall and give the girls a hug and unlike amber he has never bought a bear for either of his daughters off me even though I know they both want one.

we are not a close family and if he goes to far I will block him shrugs the reason I havent commented and have let you guys have at it as it were is because it is family and I dont want world war 3 or my nanna to be upset with this crap and my family is very gossipy at times.

Hugs and thanks for the support always wonderful to know who's got your back


----------



## TimeTraveller

Grrrr. My computer was almost certainly hacked this week, and now I'm on damage control. It all began with extremely slow performance and an extremely active hard drive, and it snowballed. I thought I'd been very careful all these years, making sure everything is updated, firewalled etc. but something must have got through. There goes most of my post-Christmas/pre-New-Year cheer. 

PS. Speaking of Christmas, I wonder if something happened when I installed one of my new toys? Better retrace my steps.


----------



## Gingembre

Arrrgh, i HATE applying for jobs. I've polished my CV and have just about worked out how to write a decent cover letter; what I can't stand is the ones with application forms instead..."write 250 words about your greatest achievement/when you led a group of people to successfully achieve a common goal/when you displayed exemplary customer service/when you solved a problem outside of your comfort zone/explaining your experience of working with databases etc etc etc.....they're fairly junior admin roles FFS. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## Gingembre

I went in Tesco (supermarket) today and happened to pass by the 'seasonal' aisle, where I found.....EASTER EGGS! It's New Year's Day for Chrissakes.


----------



## Dromond

People who spell "loose" when they mean "lose." I want to hunt them down and eat all their chocolate.


----------



## imfree

Dromond said:


> People who spell "loose" when they mean "lose." I want to hunt them down and eat all their chocolate.



Likewise, people who don't know the difference between "effect" and "affect".

http://grammar.quickanddirtytips.com/affect-versus-effect.aspx


----------



## AmazingAmy

Gingembre said:


> Arrrgh, i HATE applying for jobs. I've polished my CV and have just about worked out how to write a decent cover letter; what I can't stand is the ones with application forms instead..."write 250 words about your greatest achievement/when you led a group of people to successfully achieve a common goal/when you displayed exemplary customer service/when you solved a problem outside of your comfort zone/explaining your experience of working with databases etc etc etc.....they're fairly junior admin roles FFS. Grrrrrrr.



Those 'leadership example' boxes are just plain embarrassing to fill out. I plan to post very specific cover letters to all the shops on my high street. It may take a long time to write them all, but I've got nothing else to do now.

I also hate when applications ask the same question about 4 different ways. They think it's clever. It's not.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Gingembre said:


> Arrrgh, i HATE applying for jobs. I've polished my CV and have just about worked out how to write a decent cover letter; what I can't stand is the ones with application forms instead..."write 250 words about your greatest achievement/when you led a group of people to successfully achieve a common goal/when you displayed exemplary customer service/when you solved a problem outside of your comfort zone/explaining your experience of working with databases etc etc etc.....they're fairly junior admin roles FFS. Grrrrrrr.



This essay on a college application apparently got Hugh Gallagher into NYU.


----------



## snuggletiger

imfree said:


> Likewise, people who don't know the difference between "effect" and "affect".
> 
> http://grammar.quickanddirtytips.com/affect-versus-effect.aspx



my 2 cents:
hear and here, their, and there. for and four, to and too. 
Its like you wanna hit them on the back of the head with a ballbat and say "Its Grammer Time"


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

snuggletiger said:


> my 2 cents:
> hear and here, their, and there. for and four, to and too.
> Its like you wanna hit them on the back of the head with a ballbat and say "Its Grammer Time"



I tend to be more esoteric. I get irritated by people who use Latin phrases and abbreviations incorrectly. To wit:

Using "non sequitur" or "QED" without understanding the context

Using i.e. (literally "that is") to mean "for example" (which is actually the e.g. abbreviation).

Confusing _ad hoc_ (meaning "for this" applied to a specific focus of a problem, team or use) with _post hoc ergo propter hoc_ ("after this, because of this"), a logical fallacy where correlation doesn't imply causation.


----------



## Dromond

You are a nerd, Snackbar.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Dromond said:


> You are a nerd, Snackbar.



Yes, but I also think things should be contextually and syntactically correct.


----------



## toni

Insomnia and my laptop is dying. Not a good combo...:doh:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

toni said:


> Insomnia and my laptop is dying. Not a good combo...:doh:



Well at least one of you is going to get some sleep.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

[This thread reminds me, suddenly, how I saw some hats that read "Grammar Nazi" the other day ago. ] 


People being actual dick-wads about grammar who in turn spell it "Grammer" ...that pisses me off. Especially if they're trying to correct me.

_They make me look for the Bitchsmack key. _


----------



## toni

OneWickedAngel said:


> Well at least one of you is going to get some sleep.


LMAO...funny!!!! *punch*



Your Plump Princess said:


> [This thread reminds me, suddenly, how I saw some hats that read "Grammar Nazi" the other day ago. ]
> 
> 
> People being actual dick-wads about grammar who in turn spell it "Grammer" ...that pisses me off. Especially if they're trying to correct me.
> 
> _They make me look for the Bitchsmack key. _



I agree. So annoying. Everyone gets careless and over looks things. Too bad they are lacking a life and have time to pick up on it.


----------



## mossystate

One of the headlines from MSN - After 50, You Still Look Marvelous.

Fuck you.


----------



## Lovelyone

It feels like I've been sick ever since summer. 
In September I had a sinus infection
In November I got bronchitis/upper respiratory infection 
In December my bronchitis/URI turned into pneumonia
and In January, just as I started feeling better from the pneumonia...I get a stomach flu virus that laid me out for 3 days.Seriously I think I have already run the gamut of ailments for winter.


----------



## HottiMegan

I haven't gotten a really, truly good night sleep all year. It leaves me tired and lethargic.


----------



## Rowan

HottiMegan said:


> I haven't gotten a really, truly good night sleep all year. It leaves me tired and lethargic.



Well now Megan...no more kids and in about 17 years you'll be able to have a wonderful nights sleep again  lol


----------



## HottiMegan

I can blame these recent bad nights on my husband. The kids are okay at night for me. Hubby has a cold and is snoring so loud that it penetrates my fog of sleep and ear plugs. It's awful! I get woken up several times a night due to him.


----------



## Heyyou

Someone owes me money.


----------



## Dromond

$44 worth?


----------



## Blackjack

Dromond said:


> $44 worth?



Wrong guy. Heyyou has been around before and during the whole Tiguan thing.


----------



## CastingPearls

Blackjack said:


> Wrong guy. Heyyou has been around before and during the whole Tiguan thing.


He's been keeping several accounts afloat for a while.


----------



## mossystate

Yeah. It's like seeing croissants on every corner.


----------



## Dromond

Seeing croissants on every corner is not a bad thing.


----------



## Blackjack

CastingPearls said:


> He's been keeping several accounts afloat for a while.



Although this is true, Heyyou is not one of them.

Not every percieved troll or idiot is the same trolling idiot.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Dromond said:


> Seeing croissants on every corner is not a bad thing.



Unless they're constantly offering you an open-bottle of liquor wrapped in a brown paper bag and asking you to join them by the trash can fire. Then you've got a problem.


----------



## daddyoh70

That it is Jan. 7 and I'm still seeing "Holiday" commercials on TV!  I was sick of them by Dec. 26.
And as long as we're on grammar, I know the "Then and Than" issue has been brought up, but when the hell did we start spelling Tomorrow, Tomarrow? I see this more and more and it drives me nut!!!


----------



## imfree

Dromond said:


> Seeing croissants on every corner is not a bad thing.





OneWickedAngel said:


> Unless they're constantly offering you an open-bottle of liquor wrapped in a brown paper bag and asking you to join them by the trash can fire. Then you've got a problem.



...Or offering you one while being engaged in public transportation, of course!


----------



## Lovelyone

daddyoh70 said:


> That it is Jan. 7 and I'm still seeing "Holiday" commercials on TV!  I was sick of them by Dec. 26.
> And as long as we're on grammar, I know the "Then and Than" issue has been brought up, but when the hell did we start spelling Tomorrow, Tomarrow? I see this more and more and it drives me nut!!!



I am also tired of seeing the holiday commercials, but I try to remind myself that the 12th day of Christmas is January 6th and that the Serbian Orthodox Christians (and several other denominations) celebrate their Christmas on the 7th of January. I have the feeling that most holiday commercials will disappear now...and we can start preparing for the lovey-dovey valentines day marketing to start.


----------



## Heyyou

I got DIRT on my hands!


----------



## daddyoh70

Lovelyone said:


> I am also tired of seeing the holiday commercials, but I try to remind myself that the 12th day of Christmas is January 6th and that the Serbian Orthodox Christians (and several other denominations) celebrate their Christmas on the 7th of January. I have the feeling that most holiday commercials will disappear now...and we can start preparing for the lovey-dovey valentines day marketing to start.



I don't want to hear all that, it's all about ME ME ME!!!  Yay for Valentine's Day. Oh and another thing... People who say Happy New Years!!! IT'S ONE FU(#!NG YEAR!!! HAPPY NEW YEAR, HAPPY FREAKING NEW YEAR!!! Ok, I think I'm done for now.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Lovelyone said:


> I am also tired of seeing the holiday commercials, but I try to remind myself that the 12th day of Christmas is January 6th and that the Serbian Orthodox Christians (and several other denominations) celebrate their Christmas on the 7th of January. I have the feeling that most holiday commercials will disappear now...and we can start preparing for the lovey-dovey valentines day marketing to start.



Excuse me? How DARE you just blithely skip over the most important holiday after Christmas? What we have gone through as Americans to have this day acknowledged? The ceremonies and pageantry enacted each year in honor. That our horrid struggles as a people are indeed a thing of the past. 

* americathebeautiful.mp3 *

Each year we raise our hopeful faces toward the heavens in the hope of the dream fulfilled! The yearly reminder that so many will be able shed the layers of tyranny that held us down in those dark, cold times and cry "Free at last"! By golly woman! It is one of the few pure holidays on the calendar that no one sullies it by making it yet another reason to add dollars the the department store pockets! And you call yourself an American!

Revere Groundhog Day dammit, or I'll send Bill Murray after you!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

daddyoh70 said:


> I don't want to hear all that, it's all about ME ME ME!!!  Yay for Valentine's Day. Oh and another thing... People who say Happy New Years!!! IT'S ONE FU(#!NG YEAR!!! HAPPY NEW YEAR, HAPPY FREAKING NEW YEAR!!! Ok, I think I'm done for now.



There, there now DaddyOh. Come and let Mama Raivenne give you a hug. It'll be all better soon, I promise.


----------



## Heyyou

OneWickedAngel said:


> There, there now DaddyOh. Come and let Mama Raivenne give you a hug. It'll be all better soon, I promise.



If you were to hug me on V-day i do believe it would be the most sensuous thing in history :wubu:


----------



## daddyoh70

OneWickedAngel said:


> There, there now DaddyOh. Come and let Mama Raivenne give you a hug. It'll be all better soon, I promise.



Please send GPS coordinates so that I may collect on this hug. Things seem better just thinking about it


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> There, there now DaddyOh. Come and let Mama Raivenne give you a hug. It'll be all better soon, I promise.





daddyoh70 said:


> Please send GPS coordinates so that I may collect on this hug. Things seem better just thinking about it



Ooooo!, I want one of them hugs, too, Raiv! Settchur' GPS for 36.2/-86.3 and 'mon down to Tenn Loop Ranch! TOONZ!!!.


----------



## Lovelyone

OneWickedAngel said:


> Excuse me? How DARE you just blithely skip over the most important holiday after Christmas? What we have gone through as Americans to have this day acknowledged? The ceremonies and pageantry enacted each year in honor. That our horrid struggles as a people are indeed a thing of the past.
> 
> * americathebeautiful.mp3 *
> 
> Each year we raise our hopeful faces toward the heavens in the hope of the dream fulfilled! The yearly reminder that so many will be able shed the layers of tyranny that held us down in those dark, cold times and cry "Free at last"! By golly woman! It is one of the few pure holidays on the calendar that no one sullies it by making it yet another reason to add dollars the the department store pockets! And you call yourself an American!
> 
> Revere Groundhog Day dammit, or I'll send Bill Murray after you!




LOL Seriously, other than for the stupid movie...how many commercials do you see on tv for Groundhogs day??? And as for being f"ree at last"...my weather channel says that winter is going to be a long and arduous process this year. grrrr.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My mom is in a mood because my aunt was talking to my grandmother about some extravagant way to keep our wooden chairs from scratching up the hardwood floors, and it's pissing me off. 

She's making faces and talking sharply, and I am very very sensitive to body language [Facial Expressions Mostly] and Tones of Voice. No matter what I try, give me the wrong look, say something the wrong way, and I'm instantly heated.


----------



## Lovelyone

Dammit Ravienne stop side tracking me. I originally wanted to post that this is what is annoying me. Yes, that is 1 1/2 feet of the snow on top of that patio awning. We received 2 feet overnight, have a weather emergency, and are expecting 3-6 more inches by midnight. *sigh...I hate lake effect snow.


----------



## Scorsese86

Been in bed for almost 24 hours. Pain in head and stomach, dizzy, queasy, not hungry, tired, cold one minute, hot the second...
I have a bad feeling I'm sick


----------



## HottiMegan

Scorsese86 said:


> Been in bed for almost 24 hours. Pain in head and stomach, dizzy, queasy, not hungry, tired, cold one minute, hot the second...
> I have a bad feeling I'm sick



I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## iglooboy55

never knew i could fuck up so bad in my life


----------



## 1300 Class

So god damn pissed off right now. At myself. Every fucking job I apply for you have to that psychometric testing bullshit, seems par the course these days. Of course I must be so fucked up in the head that I never do well on these things. Which means I must be totally fucking useless and will never get a job. Its fucking customer service in the railways, its not fucking rocket science for shits sake. 

Quite frankly I am at my whits end, I just don't know what to do any-more.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lovelyone said:


> Dammit Ravienne stop side tracking me. I originally wanted to post that this is what is annoying me. Yes, that is 1 1/2 feet of the snow on top of that patio awning. We received 2 feet overnight, have a weather emergency, and are expecting 3-6 more inches by midnight. *sigh...I hate lake effect snow.



For some reason, this year, I have really been enjoying the winter scenery and pics of it that people show. 

I think it might have to do with the realization that winter, for most of my life, has brought me stress and worry about things. Deciding not to let myself worry anymore- because I have made it through 41 winters before this one- has made everything just....nicer for me.


----------



## mossystate

I am annoyed that we received but a dusting of snow. Seattle winters are huge teasers.


----------



## imfree

Wow, you'd think Seattle could get a decent snow! We got a nice dusting here, the kind I like, in which there's a good bit on the grass, but not enough to send our snow-panicked drivers sliding sideways. My non-Dimm's aggravation is this blind 2002 Medion camera from Aldi. It doesn't see worth a damn in less than strong sunlight:doh:! Here's the best I could as I passed Mom and the FurKids on the way to the door to get the snowpics. Candy, our Cockerpoo, is on Mom's leg, approximately centered between the knee and ankle! I want to get a decent Cannon this year. 

View attachment Mom & FurKids wb md.jpg


View attachment Snow 1, 1-10-2011.jpg


View attachment Snow 2, 1-10-2011.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm lacking motivation.. I want to get to work but feel like vegging instead. I think i will still get my work done but spend extra veggie time too.


----------



## Dromond

My tendency to be a jerk without meaning to be. :doh:


----------



## goofy girl

iglooboy55 said:


> never knew i could fuck up so bad in my life



I completely understand. 


My annoyance: People (men) who call me "mami".


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Just found out the salary cuts for the last 8 pay periods are being extended due to "unforeseen delays", which is management-speak for "we deliberately made the final milestone to restoring salaries a moving target with no real commitment or requirement to honor". Meanwhile the stock falls into the toilet (something a lot of long-time employees were banking on to compensate for the loss of income) and morale has gone so low that it's somewhere between the Ninth Circle of Hell and hammered dog shit.

I'm not much of a torch and pitchfork kind of person, but I'm feelin' it...


----------



## snuggletiger

Feel your pain Admiral. We have been taking a 5% pay cut here since July of 2009 vis a vis furlough days and rumor is next budget may include another furlough day since the one from 2009 was supposed to expire this June 30, 2011. 

Non Dimmy thing annoying me. Wishing I could sweep a certain lady off her feet in a swooshy showstopping, grand romantic gesture meant for big Hollywood blockbuster movie manner. Alas all I got are a bouquet of daisies and horribly written poetry. If I only paid more attention during iambic pentameter and quatrain day


----------



## Mishty

96 hours inside this house :blink:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

the fact that people get upset or annoyed when there kids act a certain way but they fail to realize that there kid is acting that way because they just get it from you.like father like son...yeah that's exactly it,so be frustrated with yourself for being that way before you be frustrated with the kid for acting that way.he's just taking YOUR genes and YOUR ways.:doh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Idiocy when it comes to tossing things I'll never use.


----------



## Mathias

It was funny the first 80 to 150 times I heard it, but if one more person says the "Hey Matt, you need snow chains and snow tires on your powerchair!" joke I'm going to freaking hit someone. Everybody's a comedian. :doh:


----------



## AmazingAmy

I want nothing more than to exhausted the hell out of myself in a colourful and brightly lit gym right now. Shame it's one in the morning and I can't afford a membership without a job.

Some please hug me.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

AmazingAmy said:


> I want nothing more than to exhausted the hell out of myself in a colourful and brightly lit gym right now. Shame it's one in the morning and I can't afford a membership without a job.
> 
> Some please hug me.




ugh i want a gym membership too! ready to hit the iron hard! :bow: i want to join a gym that is close to me,but in the mean time the backyard weights will do.then i can get a weight bench then a gym membership hopefully,it's on.


----------



## Mishty

My Daddy is an amazing man. I love him a lot, that being said if I have to spend twenty-four more hours in this god damn house with his drunk ass, I'll probably (definitely) go Lizzie Borden. 


melt snow. MELT damn you! 

:doh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I was supposed to go see Gallagher next thursday, When I realized the date was so close I nearly pissed myself in excitement. Then I looked at the website for the place he's going to be, and it says "MUST BE 21" 

God-MOTHERFUCKING-Damn it. 

By two months.
No, Less. 

Well.. I guess my parents don't need to worry about a sitter for my sibling.


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> I was supposed to go see Gallagher next thursday, When I realized the date was so close I nearly pissed myself in excitement. Then I looked at the website for the place he's going to be, and it says "MUST BE 21"
> 
> God-MOTHERFUCKING-Damn it.
> 
> By two months.
> No, Less.
> 
> Well.. I guess my parents don't need to worry about a sitter for my sibling.



OH man that sucks ass!!


----------



## CAMellie

I'm not annoyed...I am PISSED! For the third time in a row my student loan check was returned. I have talked to a supervisor at my local post office so much, we're on a first-name basis and he recognizes my voice. The school repeats my address to me everytime I call (correctly) and I still don't get my check! I get my bills just fine. I finally had to contact a financial aid supervisor and give her a different mailing address for this time around. It's my best friend's address and I KNOW it will get there.


----------



## Rowan

CAMellie said:


> I'm not annoyed...I am PISSED! For the third time in a row my student loan check was returned. I have talked to a supervisor at my local post office so much, we're on a first-name basis and he recognizes my voice. The school repeats my address to me everytime I call (correctly) and I still don't get my check! I get my bills just fine. I finally had to contact a financial aid supervisor and give her a different mailing address for this time around. It's my best friend's address and I KNOW it will get there.



Sounds like you have a sucky mail person!


----------



## Rowan

I'm annoyed that I'm lonely. I have way too much to do and should use it to keep me occupied, but somehow, the loneliness still manages to creep in and drown me at times.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*where do i begin?
PART I- i got a call from my 87 yr old dad in Boca Raton, FL asking me if i would change my plane tx at his expense for March, cause his SO's granddaughter and hubbie want his apt on the ocean that weekend...wow, it's huge. why the hell can't we just FKN SHARE IT!!! I really want to be a part of his new family (going on 11 yrs now).....but we aren't strangers, i don't get invited to any of their partys, weddings etc...wow way to make me feel APART FROM...i told him how it MADE me feel ..but understood and loved him despite his SO will always come first

PART II- i work with a young attractive woman that models a good bit and all ABOUT herself, herself, her NEED for validation etc..typical model....well she got on MATCH.com...which amazed me..she is so freaking hot and goes out all the damn time...but admits she is on match..well my opinion is it's just another place for guys w/gfs/wifes to get ladies...not truly a place for matches..but that is my PERSONAL negativity

so anyways....she is dating like 3-4 guys currently and #1 they have to LOOK like models, #2 have to be cut/chiseled NO IFS ANDS OR BUTTS lol

she spends all day at work showing pix of these various *HOT* guys and talking how much they want her etc etc...enuf said...this whole thing intrigues the hell out of me as she is 1/2 my age, and she is most defenitely looking for an MRS degree there.....but it is sexting all day at work.....i ask her how she can go from that to RELATIONSHIP...she goes on and on how she is the queen of players, she can smell it a mile away and that shit doesn't FLY..........guess what....#1 choice blew her off for the boys NEW YEARS EVE, which was gonna be their 3rd date and the zipper was coming down for her......that didn't happen...and she FINALLY CONFESsEd, not that I am right of course but that he just wants sex, as date #1 was amazing SUSHI date, and dates 2,3,4 were on HIS SOFA......i had the last laugh...she is done....

and i didn't even get into the drama today about
PART III....my brother 20 yrs older then her also happens to have a significant gf that is 1/2 his age for 2 yrs now...but it's an *OPEN relationship* basically meaning he pays for her to travel to amsterdam, cruises etc and meals her 3 yr old by someone else an fucks her....but she is NOT committed......moving right along, the aforementioned beauty queen just got into snow boarding, so wants equipment, and i told her my brother had a lot, and tried to connect them *NOT HOOK THEM UP*....

i show him her pix...and he pretty much stabs me in the back stalking her on MATCH.com and asking her to go boarding w/him and let him treat her like a princess...so i get a string of mesgs from HER bout HOW CREEPY this is......he is old enuf to be her father, has kids etc..and that's entirely inappropriate and how did he know she was on there YADA YADA YADA.....WTF :doh:*

rant over


----------



## mossystate

Watching the Golden Globes red carpet coverage. What is with the number of women who do the exagerated posing. Hand/s on hip, forcing the come hither look. Stop that.:happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The reason I told my cousin I couldn't come down to her new place with her, was because I was going to see Gallagher on the 20th. 

Well, my other cousin went to help her bring more of her stuff to her, and visit and stuff. FML, If I'd known I couldn't go to Gallagher sooner, I could've just freaking gone down there with her! 


:doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

My neck is outta whack and giving me a near constant headache for 2 days


----------



## penguin

Hormones.


----------



## AmazingAmy

"I want a fat chick whose super happy and confident" is just a euphemism for "I want a sexual oulet that never has a bad day", isn't it?

Im not a fucking robot.


----------



## CastingPearls

Day 1

Me: A big storm is coming. Would you please check the oil tank so we don't run out?
Him: Yeah...we should be okay.

Day 4

Me: Did you get a chance to check the oil? I can order a delivery today if we need it.
Him: Relax. I'll check it.

Day 6

Me: Just tell me where the measuring stick is and I'll check it myself.
Him: It's fine. I said I'll check it.

Day 7

Him: Um..wake up. 
Me: Why is it so cold in here?
Him: We ran out of oil.


----------



## Gingembre

CastingPearls said:


> Day 1
> 
> Me: A big storm is coming. Would you please check the oil tank so we don't run out?
> Him: Yeah...we should be okay.
> 
> Day 4
> 
> Me: Did you get a chance to check the oil? I can order a delivery today if we need it.
> Him: Relax. I'll check it.
> 
> Day 6
> 
> Me: Just tell me where the measuring stick is and I'll check it myself.
> Him: It's fine. I said I'll check it.
> 
> Day 7
> 
> Him: Um..wake up.
> Me: Why is it so cold in here?
> Him: We ran out of oil.



Oh nooo! <insert facepalm pic here>


----------



## Linda

CastingPearls said:


> Day 1
> 
> Me: A big storm is coming. Would you please check the oil tank so we don't run out?
> Him: Yeah...we should be okay.
> 
> Day 4
> 
> Me: Did you get a chance to check the oil? I can order a delivery today if we need it.
> Him: Relax. I'll check it.
> 
> Day 6
> 
> Me: Just tell me where the measuring stick is and I'll check it myself.
> Him: It's fine. I said I'll check it.
> 
> Day 7
> 
> Him: Um..wake up.
> Me: Why is it so cold in here?
> Him: We ran out of oil.




DOH!! :doh:


----------



## Mathias

All the slush on campus made it difficult to get around.


----------



## Lovelyone

Mathias said:


> All the slush on campus made it difficult to get around.


 
I am sorry that you have to struggle with that. I came here to post about the huge icicles that were dangling from my house that we knocked down and are now frozen to the walkway in front and how hard it is for this fat girl to traverse them. ((Hugs))


----------



## Mathias

Now, my roommate is complaining that he's getting sick. Well that's what happens when you keep every window open in the apartment, don't turn on the heat, and walk around in nothing but shorts genius. I love my new space heater though!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Tonight I admitted to a friend-of-a-friend that I like him.

I know he's still getting over his feelings for my friend, but come to find out? Despite her bitching about his 'faults' [which I find amazing attributes.] and her constantly complaining about him in general......She still likes him.

It annoys the hell out of me, because she only started 'realizing her feelings' for him when things started getting tense between her and her boyfriend. I seriously want to smack her, and be like "NO! You had your chance and hate everything I like about him! GTFO!" Not only because I'm jealous, but because I don't want to see him hurt again, I don't want her to get his hopes up, he's a wonderful guy that deserves someone who can treat him right. [Damn Right, He Deserves ME.]

/Head-Desk


----------



## HottiMegan

My stupid touch pad on my laptop keeps clicking and messing things up while i'm typing. I hate touch pad mice! (i finally put the time in to figure out how to turn it off a few minutes ago. hopefully life will be more simple now  )


----------



## Your Plump Princess

HottiMegan said:


> My stupid touch pad on my laptop keeps clicking and messing things up while i'm typing. I hate touch pad mice! (i finally put the time in to figure out how to turn it off a few minutes ago. hopefully life will be more simple now  )


Oooh, I HATE Those Touch-Pads! >.< 

Nothing greater than typing some long drawn-out thing, and then CLICKCLICKCLICK-SHIFTSHIFT, and it's gone and you're 3 pages back, or it's deleted/rearranged.


----------



## luscious_lulu

I had a FGD yesterday and banged my knee. Now it's swollen and sore. :doh:


----------



## Lovelyone

the OVER-use of the word "forward" in every reality t.v. program.

"That's so fashion-forward." 
"This chef's profile is flavor-forward"
"This show is audience focused and forwardly-aggressive."
"This politician is taking a forward stance on his agenda."
"This type of forward-thinking will bring our country into the tech-savvy future." 


Do the writers not have a thesaurus? Are there NO other words to replace "forward" in these sentences? STFU


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Lovelyone said:


> the OVER-use of the word "forward" in every reality t.v. program.
> 
> "That's so fashion-forward."
> "This chef's profile is flavor-forward"
> "This show is audience focused and forwardly-aggressive."
> "This politician is taking a forward stance on his agenda."
> "This type of forward-thinking will bring our country into the tech-savvy future."
> 
> 
> Do the writers not have a thesaurus? Are there NO other words to replace "forward" in these sentences? STFU



LOL but i don't think ANYTHING will take the crown from the most used words there is.

"Hotmess" and
"Fierce"


----------



## Deven

I'm feeling pressured to do something I'm not sure I want to do, and forced between my family and someone else... and I can't handle the stress and I don't know what to do...


----------



## spiritangel

DevenDoom said:


> I'm feeling pressured to do something I'm not sure I want to do, and forced between my family and someone else... and I can't handle the stress and I don't know what to do...



as hard as it is you need to do what is right for you and follow your own inner guidance. Big hugs sometimes saying no isnt the easiest thing in the world





As for me my wiggy sleeping patterns and lack of sleep in general I am sooo over being exhausted cause I keep waking up. Oh and that its gonna be hot today yukk


----------



## mossystate

Completely annoyed that Callin Out Etsy is gone. I hope they are able to come back, as they are vital in getting out the word about how many resellers are taking over Etsy. I am also annoyed what Etsy is doing with their forums.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

I am beyond sick of all the shootings and murders happening in my town of about 18K. The first month isn't even over and we've already had 3 murders and numerous shootings. We had 12 murders last year. WTF is going on around here?!! I swear they need to drop a bomb on the southside of town. It would eliminate 98% of this bs.


----------



## Rowan

I have a couple people i know staying with me right now (kind of illegally since i live in an individual leasing apartment and they are staying in the empty bedroom and not paying for it) and they pay me $50 a week to stay here. Well, they stay up all night playing video games, they are looking for jobs but dont have one yet, went for an interview on monday, so im hoping they get it, but they didnt clean up after the dinner they made last night, the brother of one of them came over and spent the night last night and slept on the couch and left the tv on all night (i shut it off when i got up to go to school this morning), and the girl said she'd help me clean up today for my company coming tomorrow in exchange for one of my xanax..she didnt bother to stick around today after i got home to do that even. All this after all day at the school taking classes and working in the lab, which is very physical, so my knees and hips are absolutely killing me because of my arthritis. Im getting to the end of my rope with them. 

I may not have to worry about it much longer anyway, because i am only making minimum wage at my lab assistant job and only getting part time hours, which is not enough to pay my rent and my car payment and insurance, let alone be able to eat...so, i may have to break my lease and move back in my mom, which will put them out anyway. *sigh*


----------



## shuefly pie

Driving in this god forsaken city. It gets worse every day. 

We live 16 miles from school and round trip, the drive took just shy of two hours yesterday. A mere 86 minutes today.

Hate.This.City.

Hate.


----------



## cinnamitch

People on the internet who lack basic manners. If you are talking to me and decide to wander off, talk on the phone or go talk to someone else, have the courtesy to let me know.Kind of feel silly waiting for someone when they have already gone off to do something else. No wonder i hate chatting


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Luv2BNaughty said:


> I am beyond sick of all the shootings and murders happening in my town of about 18K. The first month isn't even over and we've already had 3 murders and numerous shootings. We had 12 murders last year. WTF is going on around here?!! I swear they need to drop a bomb on the southside of town. It would eliminate 98% of this bs.



Until you said there were only 12 murders last year, I was going to ask if you lived in Camden, NJ = P

I've seen the place at night. It needs bombing. Lots of bombing.


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> ...snipped... My non-Dimm's aggravation is this blind 2002 Medion camera from Aldi. It doesn't see worth a damn in less than strong sunlight:doh:! Here's the best I could as I passed Mom and the FurKids on the way to the door to get the snowpics. Candy, our Cockerpoo, is on Mom's leg, approximately centered between the knee and ankle! I want to get a decent Cannon this year.



Got a Canon A430 through ebay, decent price, but no SD card. The cam got here three days before the SD card, grrrrrr!!! Tonight I learned how to push all it's right buttons and upload the pics OK. Here's one of the hallway outside my room door, lighted only by a 23 W, 100 W bulb equiv, CFL, on my bedroom ceiling fan. Well worth the wait! That old Medion would have been useless on this shot. Our CockerPoo, Candy, makes her debut in the Rep Your Pets Thread tonight, as this Canon is the first of the three DSC's I've owned that actually has good enough brightness resolution & s/n ratio to take a picture of the solid black furkid! 

View attachment Hallway in low light.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten

Just because a woman is pretty or beautiful does not mean she is a dumb, high maintenance whore!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

happyface83 said:


> Just because a woman is pretty or beautiful does not mean she is a dumb, high maintenance whore!



More often than not, it does seem like a naturally large bust means a naturally small brain.

Though this statistic has improved significantly in the six years since high school...

It is annoying, though. Brains over bust any day = P


----------



## Lovelyone

I am having one of those "wow it's beautiful outside--I need to go for a walk" days but the minute I opened the door and felt the arctic air in my lungs I changed my mind. I feel so wishy-washy and lazy today.


----------



## Allie Cat

Thursday night I slipped on the snow and hit my head, giving myself a concussion. Neighbors heard me scream and called the police, who chased me down and called an ambulance - apparently I had tried to escape and got my car stuck in the snow.

While the ambulance was taking me to the hospital, my car was being towed away to who knows where.

So now I'm having trouble thinking straight, my car is impounded and has been since thursday so it's going to cost an arm and a leg to get out, and I'm going to have a huge hospital bill that I won't be able to afford to pay.

I wish they'd just left me there.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

mossystate said:


> Completely annoyed that Callin Out Etsy is gone. I hope they are able to come back, as they are vital in getting out the word about how many resellers are taking over Etsy. I am also annoyed what Etsy is doing with their forums.



Okay, I'm finally curious enough to ask: What is Etsy, and what is a "Destash Shop"?


----------



## AmazingAmy

Forgotten_Futures said:


> *More often than not, it does seem like a naturally large bust means a naturally small brain.*
> 
> Though this statistic has improved significantly in the six years since high school...
> 
> It is annoying, though. Brains over bust any day = P



No, not more often than not. Not at all. Don't be a dick.


----------



## CastingPearls

Forgotten_Futures said:


> *More often than not, it does seem like a naturally large bust means a naturally small brain.*
> 
> Though this statistic has improved significantly *in the six years since high school...*
> 
> It is annoying, though. Brains over bust any day = P



I guess the six years since high school has given you more than enough time to extrapolate your findings scientifically and shit, right?


----------



## mossystate

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Okay, I'm finally curious enough to ask: What is Etsy, and what is a "Destash Shop"?





Etsy is an online marketplace that is _technically_ for handmade and vintage items. Destash is a silly word that one uses when they have a lot of something that they need to give away/sell..." look at this large stash of stuff, I must get rid of it...why, I think I will open a destash shop online! ".

I don't like the word.
I use the word.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Cleaning house before the girlfriend shows up . . .


----------



## 1love_emily

So, my "New Years Resoultion" was just to be. Be myself, be happy, be cool, and just be.

So, I want a boyfriend... and I've been asking a ton of people out.

So far I've gotten 6 no's and 2 meeeh's. 

What irritates me the most is that I'm permanently stuck in the friend zone with an absolutely beautiful boy from a town about an hour away. We're going to see a movie, and he wants us just to go as friends, but I think he knows that I like him. 

I hate being so awkward.

So, I guess what's irritating me is that I'm not able to get anyone to go out with me. Like, at all.


----------



## shuefly pie

AmazingAmy said:


> No, not more often than not. Not at all. Don't be a dick.





CastingPearls said:


> I guess the six years since high school has given you more than enough time to extrapolate your findings scientifically and shit, right?


THANK YOU!

I felt too new to respond to his ass-y post the way I would have liked (and y'all were more gracious than I fear I would have been). 

Again, thank you.


----------



## CastingPearls

Actually I don't think Amy would mind me saying that we both showed remarkable restraint all things considered.


----------



## Blackjack

The fan on my laptop got screwed up last night, I think. It started buzzing like something got stuck in there (probably animal hair), and today it won't start by itself, I have to give it a shot of air from the little compressed air thing. This is not so much annoying as it is worrisome.


----------



## AmazingAmy

The job prospects where I live. There is an excess of positions for managment, computing, construction and cleaning, but nothing that I'm not either under-qualified for or would only be making scraps off of. It's depressing. I have a degree but I'm adamant about going into full-time bar or retail work in order to write freelance rather than for a company, but even if I were looking for a position related to my schooling I know I'd find even less.

I'd head out and gain another qualification that's more versatile, but I can't do that without money. And for money I need a job. It's such a dead end situation.


----------



## Allie Cat

AmazingAmy said:


> The job prospects where I live. There is an excess of positions for managment, computing, construction and cleaning, but nothing that I'm not either under-qualified for or would only be making scraps off of. It's depressing. I have a degree but I'm adamant about going into full-time bar or retail work in order to write freelance rather than for a company, but even if I were looking for a position related to my schooling I know I'd find even less.
> 
> I'd head out and gain another qualification that's more versatile, but I can't do that without money. And for money I need a job. It's such a dead end situation.



I'm right there with you sister


----------



## Emma

AmazingAmy said:


> The job prospects where I live. There is an excess of positions for managment, computing, construction and cleaning, but nothing that I'm not either under-qualified for or would only be making scraps off of. It's depressing. I have a degree but I'm adamant about going into full-time bar or retail work in order to write freelance rather than for a company, but even if I were looking for a position related to my schooling I know I'd find even less.
> 
> I'd head out and gain another qualification that's more versatile, but I can't do that without money. And for money I need a job. It's such a dead end situation.



I hear the teacher training courses pay quite well, maybe you could do that for a few years even if you don't plan to be a teacher haha.


----------



## AmazingAmy

CurvyEm said:


> I hear the teacher training courses pay quite well, maybe you could do that for a few years even if you don't plan to be a teacher haha.



I considered teaching as it was a readily available option at the end of my course, one that would've guaranteed some training and prospects - but I have to be honest with myself, I do _not _want to be a teacher. The thought of a classroom still makes my heart beat faster.


----------



## imfree

The use "people that" instead of "people who". Things that are annoying, people who are annoying...


----------



## HottiMegan

I've been up a whole four hours and want to go to bed again. I have some sort of stomach disruption and am drained of energy..


----------



## liz (di-va)

Me! I am the non-Dims-related thing annoying me most right now (part iii).


----------



## Lovelyone

For the past three days I have been verbally assaulted by a mentally disturbed 12 year old who likes to use phrases like "You fat f*cking ******", "You are a fat c*nt b*tch", "fat whore", "fat f*cking whore slut" and "you f*cking fat ass wh*re b*itch" This is NOT my child. I cannot DO anything about it. 

Last night she broke the skin on my thumb by slamming my hand in the door when I asked her to return some items that belonged to me. I turned my head to say something to her mother and she slammed the door on my hand. She knew what she was doing and when I opened the door to say something to her she was standing there smiling because she hurt me. I fear that someday I will read in the newspaper how she hurt/killed some other child...and worry about leaving her alone with her little sister as I caught her shaking the girl by her armsat the top of the stairs. Had she let go...the little one would have gone backwards down the stairs. I have begged and pleaded with her mother. I told her several years ago that this child has been verbally assaulting me on a regular basis (only at that time she did it so that her mother couldn't hear). I caught her tormenting her sister by locking her into a room and not letting her out, so I yelled at her. The flood gates opened and I've been receiving these nasty vulgar insulting comments ever since. Now...she flat out calls me these disgusting names and her mother lets her. I live with these people and am in a situation that I do not have an option to move. I have resorted to video taping the child on my I-Pod in case something happens and the police are called. I feel as if I cannot leave my bedroom without being assaulted verbally. Its a horrible experience and I seriously do not know what I can do to remedy it. 

I am at my wits end and do not know what to do.


----------



## CastingPearls

Lovelyone said:


> For the past three days I have been verbally assaulted by a mentally disturbed 12 year old who likes to use phrases like "You fat f*cking ******", "You are a fat c*nt b*tch", "fat whore", "fat f*cking whore slut" and "you f*cking fat ass wh*re b*itch" This is NOT my child. I cannot DO anything about it.
> 
> Last night she broke the skin on my thumb by slamming my hand in the door when I asked her to return some items that belonged to me. I turned my head to say something to her mother and she slammed the door on my hand. She knew what she was doing and when I opened the door to say something to her she was standing there smiling because she hurt me. I fear that someday I will read in the newspaper how she hurt/killed some other child...and worry about leaving her alone with her little sister as I caught her shaking the girl by her armsat the top of the stairs. Had she let go...the little one would have gone backwards down the stairs. I have begged and pleaded with her mother. I told her several years ago that this child has been verbally assaulting me on a regular basis (only at that time she did it so that her mother couldn't hear). I caught her tormenting her sister by locking her into a room and not letting her out, so I yelled at her. The flood gates opened and I've been receiving these nasty vulgar insulting comments ever since. Now...she flat out calls me these disgusting names and her mother lets her. I live with these people and am in a situation that I do not have an option to move. I have resorted to video taping the child on my I-Pod in case something happens and the police are called. I feel as if I cannot leave my bedroom without being assaulted verbally. Its a horrible experience and I seriously do not know what I can do to remedy it.
> 
> I am at my wits end and do not know what to do.


I sympathize with your dilemma and don't envy your position.

Bottom line is you have only two choices:

Remove the problem
Remove yourself from the problem



IMO you should call the police the next time she attacks you.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Lovelyone said:


> For the past three days I have been verbally assaulted by a mentally disturbed 12 year old who likes to use phrases like "You fat f*cking ******", "You are a fat c*nt b*tch", "fat whore", "fat f*cking whore slut" and "you f*cking fat ass wh*re b*itch" This is NOT my child. I cannot DO anything about it.
> 
> Last night she broke the skin on my thumb by slamming my hand in the door when I asked her to return some items that belonged to me. I turned my head to say something to her mother and she slammed the door on my hand. She knew what she was doing and when I opened the door to say something to her she was standing there smiling because she hurt me. I fear that someday I will read in the newspaper how she hurt/killed some other child...and worry about leaving her alone with her little sister as I caught her shaking the girl by her armsat the top of the stairs. Had she let go...the little one would have gone backwards down the stairs. I have begged and pleaded with her mother. I told her several years ago that this child has been verbally assaulting me on a regular basis (only at that time she did it so that her mother couldn't hear). I caught her tormenting her sister by locking her into a room and not letting her out, so I yelled at her. The flood gates opened and I've been receiving these nasty vulgar insulting comments ever since. Now...she flat out calls me these disgusting names and her mother lets her. I live with these people and am in a situation that I do not have an option to move. I have resorted to video taping the child on my I-Pod in case something happens and the police are called. I feel as if I cannot leave my bedroom without being assaulted verbally. Its a horrible experience and I seriously do not know what I can do to remedy it.
> 
> I am at my wits end and do not know what to do.



Call CPS and make a report. Seriously. If she is a danger to herself or any other child in the home, make the call.


----------



## imfree

MisticalMisty said:


> Call CPS and make a report. Seriously. If she is a danger to herself or any other child in the home, make the call.



I totally agree. This is a domestic violence incident about to explode. Horrible to even think a 12 year old has such a potential of perpetrating a fatal domestic violence incident, but she sounds hate-filled enough to do it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I've been trying almost every night to win a pair of SCARECROW brand fangs from Vampfangs facebook page, and I just can't win! :doh:


----------



## AmazingAmy

The weather, and this weird non-energy filling me up. I'm agitated and restless but don't have the motivation to do anything constructive. I want to go to town and get something I've been waiting to come into the shop for a week, but my dad would insist on giving me a lift even though he's got a lot of work to do. And even though he'd insist, he'd be pissed off he had to take me. Even though he won't take no for an answer. I'm TRAPPED IN THIS DAMN HOUSE.


----------



## imfree

AmazingAmy said:


> The weather, and this weird non-energy filling me up. I'm agitated and restless but don't have the motivation to do anything constructive. I want to go to town and get something I've been waiting to come into the shop for a week, but my dad would insist on giving me a lift even though he's got a lot of work to do. And even though he'd insist, he'd be pissed off he had to take me. Even though he won't take no for an answer. I'm TRAPPED IN THIS DAMN HOUSE.



Wow!, I know what you mean. If it's HAARP, then I wish they would turn that damned thing off and stop this world-wide personal energy deficit! We have it too, here in the Southern US, and badly!


----------



## Dromond

The fact that I can't tell the difference between boredom and hunger.


----------



## mossystate

I don't want winter to leave. 

I want to rewind to October.


----------



## Emma

I need a holiday, I really really need a holiday. Can't have a holiday.. grrr!


----------



## Heyyou

Its raining and pouring and im running out of sea salt and vinegar flavored kettle cooked lays chips.


----------



## penguin

Just one?? Okay, my headache.


----------



## AmazingAmy

I've been watching fat and weight related programs all evening, the kind about making an exhibition of overweight people and poking fun at them until the final 15 minutes where they're patronised to death with congratulations for losing a couple of pounds. I had to switch the last one off though. A little girl was talking about how she'd like to lose weight and what she's going to try and do, and everything she said was just met with jibes and comebacks from her parents. The hurt and humiliation was building in her face, and it came out as anger in retaliation. All they could do was snigger more, poke her in the side and tell her she needs an early night. Just reminds me of how my own attempts as a kid _and _an adult are still met with that kind of shit.

Don't put down/humiliate someone trying to better themselves, then take the piss out of them even further when - shock horror - they actually get upset.

Got me even more that my own mother was smirking at the screen as this happened to the poor kid. I want to scream at her.


----------



## Paquito

So I sent my friend a Christmas package the 10th of December. She's only a couple states away, figured 2 weeks would be plenty of time for it to get there. 

She still hasn't gotten it yet.

I'm pissed. And I'm worried that it's been lost. And I'm irritated at myself for not keeping the UPS receipt that comes with a tracking number.


----------



## biggirlsrock

The fact that weather people can't get a frigging forecast right. Millions of dollars of equipment, satellites, etc., predict 6 inches, and we get 16. Way to go you fucking dolts!!! :doh:


----------



## Blackjack

biggirlsrock said:


> The fact that weather people can't get a frigging forecast right. Millions of dollars of equipment, satellites, etc., predict 6 inches, and we get 16. Way to go you fucking dolts!!! :doh:



"Forecast" means "this is what we think you'll get based on our data". It doesn't mean "this is exactly what you'll get". The hatred towards meteorologists is completely misplaced, and it's more the fault of your misconceptions than anything they do.


----------



## Rowan

I am officially beyond exhausted


----------



## imfree

Blackjack said:


> "Forecast" means "this is what we think you'll get based on our data". It doesn't mean "this is exactly what you'll get". The hatred towards meteorologists is completely misplaced, and it's more the fault of your misconceptions than anything they do.



I've heard the chaos factor involves a bunch of variables that can practically cause an order of magnitude's worth of error for every day between current date and date the forecast was made for.

Meteorology is a snow job.:doh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm depressed but I can't sleep, and I need my rest because tomorrow I promised my younger brother It'd be a "Brother-Sister Day" since I haven't made time for him all week long.

UGH UGH UGH.


----------



## Rowan

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm depressed but I can't sleep, and I need my rest because tomorrow I promised my younger brother It'd be a "Brother-Sister Day" since I haven't made time for him all week long.
> 
> UGH UGH UGH.



I cant even fathom what it must be like to have a brother who would actually want to spend time with me. The only time i ever hear from my younger brothers is when they want something....usually along the lines of money, computer knowledge or babysitting.


----------



## imfree

I hardly even use the damn thing, but had to buy airtime today.:doh: 

View attachment trashfonie_logo.jpg


----------



## Rowan

Got some pain pills from my dad today, they've long worn off...too many of my joints are back to absolutely killing me including and not limited to my knees, hips, ankles, and neck...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Rowan said:


> I cant even fathom what it must be like to have a brother who would actually want to spend time with me. The only time i ever hear from my younger brothers is when they want something....usually along the lines of money, computer knowledge or babysitting.


He's going to be 8 on Valentines Day, and it's actually kind of sweet because even though the last two weeks I haven't made much time for him, he still drew me a picture today and wrote on it "To the best big sister ever" as much as I like my time away from home, I do like my time with him. [It's just really, really exhausting. Not because he wants to run around and stuff, but because he talks literally non-stop about his imagination and his imaginary friends and get's kind of upset if I tune him out or ask him to stop because I'm getting a headache. :doh: ]


----------



## Rowan

Your Plump Princess said:


> He's going to be 8 on Valentines Day, and it's actually kind of sweet because even though the last two weeks I haven't made much time for him, he still drew me a picture today and wrote on it "To the best big sister ever" as much as I like my time away from home, I do like my time with him. [It's just really, really exhausting. Not because he wants to run around and stuff, but because he talks literally non-stop about his imagination and his imaginary friends and get's kind of upset if I tune him out or ask him to stop because I'm getting a headache. :doh: ]



I guess it must be because of the age difference. I only have 2 1/2 years between myself and my younger brothers who are twins and 10 years between me and the other...and im not close to any of them. I love them...but not close to any of them *shrug*


----------



## biggirlsrock

Blackjack said:


> "Forecast" means "this is what we think you'll get based on our data". It doesn't mean "this is exactly what you'll get". The hatred towards meteorologists is completely misplaced, and it's more the fault of your misconceptions than anything they do.



it's not hatred, and i know it's not an exact science. i know they are "predicting". but to be off by 10 inches is a big goof in my book. and they go on & on & on about it. and then should they get it right, they crow about it...."you heard it hear first", "we're your weather authority", etc. THAT's what pisses me off...and to F up a forecast by 10 inches...


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> He's going to be 8 on Valentines Day, and it's actually kind of sweet because even though the last two weeks I haven't made much time for him, he still drew me a picture today and wrote on it "To the best big sister ever" as much as I like my time away from home, I do like my time with him. [It's just really, really exhausting. Not because he wants to run around and stuff, but because he talks literally non-stop about his imagination and his imaginary friends and get's kind of upset if I tune him out or ask him to stop because I'm getting a headache. :doh: ]



Your brother sounds exactly like my son Max. He's 8 in March. He is a non stop talker and is always in his imagination. And he thinks we should be totally involved in his imaginary world.


----------



## mossystate

Someone loses their shine, and that is when you hear from them.


----------



## Dromond

Money is really pissing me off by not hanging around more.


----------



## Heyyou

biggirlsrock said:


> it's not hatred, and i know it's not an exact science. i know they are "predicting". but to be off by 10 inches is a big goof in my book. and they go on & on & on about it. and then should they get it right, they crow about it...."you heard it hear first", "we're your weather authority", etc. THAT's what pisses me off...and to F up a forecast by 10 inches...



"They" have done that at least twice. Once they predicted a "killer storm" of 18 INCHES and it didnt even snow in some spots. A few years ago.

Couldnt take them seriously after that. Weather = go outside, see what it feels like. Plain and simple.

Some weather patterns royally screw with their "Forecast model" in the computer, but that is still inexcusable. its almost like inciting a riot, the way they do it.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

The fact that it's near to impossible for me to find a girl who loves her curves. I'm not saying they aren't out there but it just seems like they're no where near me. Pretty much every girl I meet is dead set on losing a great deal of weight. Ehh it's not my right to be against that I just keep wondering why I see girls on the internet who love being fat but I have yet to meet one personally that feels the same way. I'm thinking of a relocation strategy.


----------



## spiritangel

the arrogance of people who assume they know who and what I am writing about when in truth they actually have no idea and have not spoken to me about it then again life is to short for the petty dramas


----------



## Famouslastwords

People who say one thing and mean another.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

biggirlsrock said:


> The fact that weather people can't get a frigging forecast right. Millions of dollars of equipment, satellites, etc., predict 6 inches, and we get 16. Way to go you fucking dolts!!! :doh:





Blackjack said:


> "Forecast" means "this is what we think you'll get based on our data". It doesn't mean "this is exactly what you'll get". The hatred towards meteorologists is completely misplaced, and it's more the fault of your misconceptions than anything they do.





imfree said:


> I've heard the chaos factor involves a bunch of variables that can practically cause an order of magnitude's worth of error for every day between current date and date the forecast was made for.
> 
> Meteorology is a snow job.:doh:





biggirlsrock said:


> it's not hatred, and i know it's not an exact science. i know they are "predicting". but to be off by 10 inches is a big goof in my book. and they go on & on & on about it. and then should they get it right, they crow about it...."you heard it hear first", "we're your weather authority", etc. THAT's what pisses me off...and to F up a forecast by 10 inches...





Heyyou said:


> "They" have done that at least twice. Once they predicted a "killer storm" of 18 INCHES and it didnt even snow in some spots. A few years ago.
> 
> Couldnt take them seriously after that. Weather = go outside, see what it feels like. Plain and simple.
> 
> Some weather patterns royally screw with their "Forecast model" in the computer, but that is still inexcusable. its almost like inciting a riot, the way they do it.



Nature is, by its very nature, chaotic as all hell. Trying to predict the weather is about the same as trying to predict what a given person will buy on a given trip to the store, without being privy to their purchasing plans. The most you can rely on is their purchase history. And as much as history repeats itself, you can never guarantee that something which has happened before will happen again. Try it yourself some time. Try to predict what random people will do, see how often you're right. Betcha it's a pretty low percentage.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Honestly? The need for sleep.

Sometimes I wish I were an insomniac.


----------



## penguin

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Honestly? The need for sleep.
> 
> Sometimes I wish I were an insomniac.



I'll swap you. I've been suffering from insomnia for about four months now, and I'm over it.


----------



## The Orange Mage

This terrible vacuum cleaner at work. Probably from the 70's or 80's. Sucks (in the bad way) because it doesn't suck (in the good way) nearly as well as it should.


----------



## imfree

The Orange Mage said:


> This terrible vacuum cleaner at work. Probably from the 70's or 80's. Sucks (in the bad way) because it doesn't suck (in the good way) nearly as well as it should.



I repaired a lady's vacuum once by blowing a big dust ball out of the hose! If you haven't already, you might check your hose and secondary filter. I've reused those filters by just knocking the dust off and reinstalling.


----------



## penguin

My insides are not making me happy today.


----------



## Shosh

spiritangel said:


> the arrogance of people who assume they know who and what I am writing about when in truth they actually have no idea and have not spoken to me about it then again life is to short for the petty dramas



Good for you girl. Proud of you!

Just as we are not allowed to discuss Dims related annoyances in this thread,
we are also not allowed to write letters in the Letters to people and things thread that relate to members here.

Some here may want to remember that. It did not go unnoticed.


----------



## CAMellie

Not so much "annoyed" as PISSED OFF! My sister left her wonderful family behind in MO... SEVEN MONTHS AGO... to come out here and make contact with her 14 year old son that she abandoned 10 years ago. He knows she's here, how to contact her, and has chosen not to do so. GO HOME, SYNTHIA! 
I'm starting to believe that it's not so much that she wants to be in contact with Wesley (although I know it's part of it) as it is that she wants to assuage the feelings of guilt she has for abandoning him. He has all her contact information...she needs to go home to her husband and little girl before it's too late. Rob won't wait forever.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I can't sleep.

It is nearly 9am, currently. I have been trying [off and on with 15-20 minute smoke breaks.] since 11:30pm last night to go to bed. But I hurt and I can't get comfy.


----------



## HottiMegan

soo sleepy. hate Monday mornings.. Cant wait to crawl back in bed until Alex wakes up at 10. 3 more minutes until Max is off to school.. then some zzs


----------



## Proner

Tensed atmosphere there is at work since one week, perfect excuse for my co-workers to be even more bitter.


----------



## spiritangel

Proner said:


> Tensed atmosphere there is at work since one week, perfect excuse for my co-workers to be even more bitter.



hugs that always sux, hope everything works out for you re work and the atmosphere eases

a psychic friend said something about there being a cancer moon and it making people more snarky than normal shrugs I dont do astrology so no idea


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

The internets are being slow. Why are the internets being slow?!


----------



## penguin

The heat. The humidity. Oh god, make it go away.


----------



## imfree

Forgotten_Futures said:


> The internets are being slow. Why are the internets being slow?!



...And I just thought it was my sunspots flaring up! Sad to see it's widespread, but most glad to find out that it's not this ancient Compaq, after all!:happy:


----------



## Mishty

boys. Men. Guys. Dudes. Mans. Homo Sapiens.

Why must I desire thee? 

:blink:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I can't make up my mind whether to go to bed, or to stay up all night playing Final Fantasy 1 because my mom is picking me up at 9:30 in the morning tomorrow. [It's currently 20 after midnight. :doh: ]


----------



## CAMellie

Adrian keeps playing Epic Mickey and that game annoys the crap out of me. Not sure why...but it does. Grrrr


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

imfree said:


> ...And I just thought it was my sunspots flaring up! Sad to see it's widespread, but most glad to find out that it's not this ancient Compaq, after all!:happy:



It seems to be better today, but I'm still not at peak performance for this time of day.

The massive storm must be doing bad things to the internet backbone.


----------



## SMA413

I have to have surgery some time in the near future to repair my ruptured eardrum. Major lamesauce.


----------



## shuefly pie

Rolling blackouts.  

It's -1 outside. 

Is this really the best time to effectuate "load control?"

Really?


----------



## Lovelyone

penguin said:


> The heat. The humidity. Oh god, make it go away.



I will happily trade you some of my ice and snow for some of your sunshine and humidity.


----------



## imfree

shuefly pie said:


> Rolling blackouts.
> 
> It's -1 outside.
> 
> Is this really the best time to effectuate "load control?"
> 
> Really?



Sounds like a load of s**t to me:doh:. If a high enough percentage of people use electric heat in your area, then the utility may have no choice. I've heard of trailer park and apartment pole transformers exploding in severe winter cold from huge electric heating demand. They could be doing the blackouts to keep from losing substation transformers. 

View attachment Transformer exploded wb mdsm.jpg


----------



## graphicsgal

My boss and his mere existence.


----------



## penguin

My throat. Gotta go get some medicine today


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

imfree said:


> Sounds like a load of s**t to me:doh:. If a high enough percentage of people use electric heat in your area, then the utility may have no choice. I've heard of trailer park and apartment pole transformers exploding in severe winter cold from huge electric heating demand. They could be doing the blackouts to keep from losing substation transformers.



Oh yeah. Few years ago a new outlet strip mall opened up in the next county over. It was mid-Autumn, so there wasn't a substantial heat or AC power drain (nice, 60-70 weather). Right around 5PM, the substation transformer feeding the outlet strip blew, causing a cascade failure that took out power in... seven counties. I think. Took a good four hours to get power back on.

I was on my way out to campus for a class, I hadn't even left my neighborhood when I saw a transformer ahead of me (in the distance) blowing. The colors those things generate are awesome. I should have stayed home. Instead, I spent a few hours on campus down in the college radio station, the campus lit by emergency lighting only. I had a couple high-end flashlights with me, and helped a few people find their way in the dark. It was not a fun experience. I would have been much more helpful driving over to work and helping *them* with my flashlights. = P


----------



## AlethaBBW

I can't find my glue. This annoys me intensely.


----------



## mossystate

That Seattle is getting none of that snow.


----------



## CastingPearls

Huge driveways just cleared out by Spouse who's been out there with the snowblower for days, and a snowplow just came through and covered both AGAIN.


----------



## dudley100

This seems to be quite an American themed thread (from what I've read) but, I'd like to bitch about our current government. They're breaking up the health service, destroying education standards and are now selling off the forests. They hold nothing sacred except filling the already over-burdened pockets of the wealthy. The small man is being slowly eroded, until we all become slaves to Tesco. Sorry for rambling, but I've been reading too many news web sites tonight and feel thouroughly pissed off.


----------



## Linda

The Jackhole who thought he was doing a nice thing by plowing out the neighbors parking space and buried my freakin car!! I shoveled for two hours today!! Bastard!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm so flipping tired that i can barely keep my eyes open. I sort of wish that Alex was in bed so i could take a quick snooze. oh and i just sneezed and split my lip.. i hate wintery chapped lips!


----------



## Saoirse

I'm just having a hard time dealing with life right now.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

We're going from lots of sleet and snow, to "Arctic Temperatures" [-25F or lower.] 


...FML. When is it gonna be over? :doh:


----------



## AmazingAmy

Hypocracy and contempt.


----------



## shuefly pie

imfree said:


> Sounds like a load of s**t to me:doh:. If a high enough percentage of people use electric heat in your area, then the utility may have no choice. I've heard of trailer park and apartment pole transformers exploding in severe winter cold from huge electric heating demand. They could be doing the blackouts to keep from losing substation transformers.


But, but, but...to heck with the rest of the state! I want my house to be warm! I want my computer to work! 

*stomping foot*


----------



## Linda

2 hour delays


----------



## Saoirse

I'm annoyed for letting the emotions of other people affect me. Its not something I can control very well but I'm trying to work on it.

So after a night of crazy emotions from a bunch of people, I lost it, got drunk, deactivated my facebook and told someone very special to me what I really thought and it pissed him off which made me feel shittier.

Bah


----------



## AlethaBBW

That the glue is STILL missing.


----------



## Rojodi

People afraid to walk a few yards more, so they park in the handicap parking spot, then have the gaul to whine when they receive a ticket!

And...

NYC people that believe they can park in front of your driveway because there is a space...and then plead ignorance that you can't do that. Be lucky you didn't have the car towed.


----------



## Blackjack

Rojodi said:


> People afraid to walk a few yards more, so they park in the handicap parking spot, then have the gaul to whine when they receive a ticket!
> 
> And...
> 
> NYC people that believe they can park in front of your driveway because there is a space...and then plead ignorance that you can't do that. Be lucky you didn't have the car towed.



Step 1: Back your own car into your driveway.
Step 2: Buy a plow.

If someone parks in front of your driveway thinking it's a space, proceed as follows:

Step 3: Attach plow to the front of your car.
Step 4: Pull out into the street.


----------



## CastingPearls

AmazingAmy said:


> Hypocracy and contempt.


I'll see you those and raise you condescension and self-delusion.


----------



## penguin

Having my plans for shenanigans be thwarted.


----------



## snuggletiger

penguin said:


> Having my plans for shenanigans be thwarted.



+1 for shennanigan rep

that nobody is home waiting for me to come home and cuddle with


----------



## HottiMegan

I love my family to pieces and wouldn't trade them in for the world.. but... I think if i lived alone, my home would be neat as a pin. I spend hours every day just scrubbing and cleaning up after all three of my boys. How hard is it to just put your dirty clothes in the hamper? I mean really! Is it that difficult to walk the 10 feet to a hamper!? Or even does it hurt you to take your dishes out to the sink and rinse them when you're done? ugh.. i need a vacation!


----------



## CastingPearls

Sick today and feeling really weak and crappy.


----------



## Allie Cat

I just had to spend over $400 to get my car repaired and inspected. I have about $60 to my name so it went on credit. *sigh*


----------



## AmazingAmy

Three books, a Moleskine and some clothes are due to arrive in the post for me tomorrow. And I'll be out of the house by 10:00 so won't be here to open them.  It's like missing out on Christmas!


----------



## dudley100

Moleskine?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Blackjack said:


> Step 1: Back your own car into your driveway.
> Step 2: Buy a plow.
> 
> If someone parks in front of your driveway thinking it's a space, proceed as follows:
> 
> Step 3: Attach plow to the front of your car.
> Step 4: Pull out into the street.



If only... but then you're the one in trouble.



HottiMegan said:


> I love my family to pieces and wouldn't trade them in for the world.. but... I think if i lived alone, my home would be neat as a pin. I spend hours every day just scrubbing and cleaning up after all three of my boys. How hard is it to just put your dirty clothes in the hamper? I mean really! Is it that difficult to walk the 10 feet to a hamper!? Or even does it hurt you to take your dishes out to the sink and rinse them when you're done? ugh.. i need a vacation!



You're not going to like this answer, but the only way to force them to be neat is to stop doing it for them. Eventually, they'll become sufficiently disgusted by the mounting mess and deal with it themselves.

That or you'll all die from toxic fumes and mold.


----------



## AmazingAmy

dudley100 said:


> Moleskine?



http://www.moleskine.co.uk/


----------



## Blackjack

AmazingAmy said:


> http://www.moleskine.co.uk/



Oh, that site is like a dream for me. I never buy them, but I do love notebooks like that.


----------



## CastingPearls

FFS, 'Volumptuous' is NOT a word.


----------



## Famouslastwords

CastingPearls said:


> FFS, 'Vo*lump*tuous' is NOT a word.



You can tell what they're thinking about though.


----------



## Mishty

So, the "chance of flurries" for midnight happened twelve hours early, and has closed the county down yet again, I think we have 5 inches now, which in Alabama might as well be 5 feet.... 

Main reason I'm annoyed? the Songwriters Showcase we've been planning and and working on for months just got canceled. Shit.


----------



## Lovelyone

The bridge of my right foot is bothering me. Hurts to stand on it. Its not so painful that I can't walk, but I don't remember twisting it or anything.


----------



## spiritangel

Bad news from friends


----------



## mz_puss

every day since my car accident which was almost 3 years ago i have spent every moment of every day in pain, but i dont like to wine to much so most people dont know. 
however i slipped a disc 3 weeks ago and the pain in my back is now horrific. I haven't slept in weeks now and i can not stop crying, and every time i move the wrong way i scream. So even tho i hate hospital more than anything i think im going to have to go tonight cos chiropractor, morphine,panadene, positive thinking and but loads of beer are just not cutting it at the moment !

The most annoying thing ...... I need help  i hate not being able to take care of myself.


----------



## snuggletiger

I am sorry you got back pain. I got rear ended last August and still have pain.


----------



## CastingPearls

mz_puss said:


> every day since my car accident which was almost 3 years ago i have spent every moment of every day in pain, but i dont like to wine to much so most people dont know.
> however i slipped a disc 3 weeks ago and the pain in my back is now horrific. I haven't slept in weeks now and i can not stop crying, and every time i move the wrong way i scream. So even tho i hate hospital more than anything i think im going to have to go tonight cos chiropractor, morphine,panadene, positive thinking and but loads of beer are just not cutting it at the moment !
> 
> The most annoying thing ...... I need help  i hate not being able to take care of myself.


Oh sweetie...so sorry you're in so much pain. I hope you find some relief very soon. Hugs.


----------



## Famouslastwords

mz_puss said:


> every day since my car accident which was almost 3 years ago i have spent every moment of every day in pain, but i dont like to wine to much so most people dont know.
> however i slipped a disc 3 weeks ago and the pain in my back is now horrific. I haven't slept in weeks now and i can not stop crying, and every time i move the wrong way i scream. So even tho i hate hospital more than anything i think im going to have to go tonight cos chiropractor, morphine,panadene, positive thinking and but loads of beer are just not cutting it at the moment !
> 
> The most annoying thing ...... I need help  i hate not being able to take care of myself.



Don't be down on yourself for needing a little help here and there. We all need a little help from time to time. I injured myself in 2002 and still suffer the effects from it. Part of the reason I am so big is because I cannot exercise as much as I used to because I cannot be on my feet constantly from the back and ankle pain, so I understand.


----------



## Lovelyone

mz_puss said:


> every day since my car accident which was almost 3 years ago i have spent every moment of every day in pain, but i dont like to wine to much so most people dont know.
> however i slipped a disc 3 weeks ago and the pain in my back is now horrific. I haven't slept in weeks now and i can not stop crying, and every time i move the wrong way i scream. So even tho i hate hospital more than anything i think im going to have to go tonight cos chiropractor, morphine,panadene, positive thinking and but loads of beer are just not cutting it at the moment !
> 
> The most annoying thing ...... I need help  i hate not being able to take care of myself.



OH I can feel your pain on this one. I have a pinched nerve in my back that causes sciatica and a deadened spot on my upper thigh that once in a while feels like someone is sticking me with hot needles, and a slipped disc. It swells and creates some embarrassing situations. I hope that your back pain goes away soon and that you feel much better.


----------



## littlefairywren

mz_puss said:


> every day since my car accident which was almost 3 years ago i have spent every moment of every day in pain, but i dont like to wine to much so most people dont know.
> however i slipped a disc 3 weeks ago and the pain in my back is now horrific. I haven't slept in weeks now and i can not stop crying, and every time i move the wrong way i scream. So even tho i hate hospital more than anything i think im going to have to go tonight cos chiropractor, morphine,panadene, positive thinking and but loads of beer are just not cutting it at the moment !
> 
> The most annoying thing ...... I need help  i hate not being able to take care of myself.



I hope you get much needed relief and feel better very soon, honey. Take care of your lovely self, and what you can't do, let others do for you.


----------



## shuefly pie

CastingPearls said:


> FFS, 'Volumptuous' is NOT a word.





Famouslastwords said:


> You can tell what they're thinking about though.



*snickers*


----------



## Heyyou

Alicia Rose said:


> I just had to spend over $400 to get my car repaired and inspected. I have about $60 to my name so it went on credit. *sigh*



Pay that balance off in full an there will be zero interest charges. I too am guilty of carrying balances and i am at about 90% utilization.. actually 97% so i hear ya. We call it "PIFing" or "Paying in full."

Work was cancelled today.


----------



## Lovelyone

Taylor Swift. Can't stand her voice and ALL of her songs sound the same.


----------



## SMA413

I was supposed to go up to Austin today to visit friends but I don't think the weather will allow it. Major lamesauce.


----------



## mz_puss

snuggletiger said:


> I am sorry you got back pain. I got rear ended last August and still have pain.





CastingPearls said:


> Oh sweetie...so sorry you're in so much pain. I hope you find some relief very soon. Hugs.





Famouslastwords said:


> Don't be down on yourself for needing a little help here and there. We all need a little help from time to time. I injured myself in 2002 and still suffer the effects from it. Part of the reason I am so big is because I cannot exercise as much as I used to because I cannot be on my feet constantly from the back and ankle pain, so I understand.





Lovelyone said:


> OH I can feel your pain on this one. I have a pinched nerve in my back that causes sciatica and a deadened spot on my upper thigh that once in a while feels like someone is sticking me with hot needles, and a slipped disc. It swells and creates some embarrassing situations. I hope that your back pain goes away soon and that you feel much better.





littlefairywren said:


> I hope you get much needed relief and feel better very soon, honey. Take care of your lovely self, and what you can't do, let others do for you.



Thank you for your support beautiful people it means a lot knowing you guys care. Its easy to loose positivity when your mind is constantly shadowed with pain. So thank you xxx


----------



## imfree

mz_puss said:


> Thank you for your support beautiful people it means a lot knowing you guys care. Its easy to loose positivity when your mind is constantly shadowed with pain. So thank you xxx




"I dont need a knight in shinning armor to slay my dragons. A retard in tin foil, who can make me laugh will do." 

Hahaha!, Mz Puss, your sig line reminds me of this funny, ancient song form 1967. That knight was a well-sung hero.

Peter And Gordon-Knight In Rusty Armour http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHOrHEDPYIM

I laughed, fell out of my chair, and was annoyed at how difficult it was to get back up! There, back on topic!


----------



## mz_puss

imfree said:


> "I dont need a knight in shinning armor to slay my dragons. A retard in tin foil, who can make me laugh will do."
> 
> Hahaha!, Mz Puss, your sig line reminds me of this funny, ancient song form 1967. That knight was a well-sung hero.
> 
> Peter And Gordon-Knight In Rusty Armour http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHOrHEDPYIM
> 
> I laughed, fell out of my chair, and was annoyed at how difficult it was to get back up! There, back on topic!



LOVE IT ! lol


----------



## imfree

mz_puss said:


> LOVE IT ! lol



Cool!, glad I could help, MeLady!:happy::bow:


----------



## willowmoon

Lovelyone said:


> Taylor Swift. Can't stand her voice and ALL of her songs sound the same.



Amen to that. Plus someone needs to teach her how to shape her eyebrows correctly.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Lovelyone said:


> Taylor Swift. Can't stand her voice and ALL of her songs sound the same.



I have to agree with this about 1000%. I just can't stand her.


----------



## AmazingAmy

The fact it's okay for family to insult and humiliate you.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

That I can't reach across the miles and give Amy a hug right now. 

(It's _not_ a fact, because it's _not_ all right.)


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> That I can't reach across the miles and give Amy a hug right now.
> 
> (It's _not_ a fact, because it's _not_ all right.)




Insult and humiliation are psychological abuse. Most any DHS Domestic Violence Caseworker will agree.


----------



## AuntHen

AmazingAmy said:


> The fact it's okay for family to insult and humiliate you.



Hugs *Amy*!!!!!


----------



## Blackjack

OneWickedAngel said:


> That I can't reach across the miles and give Amy a hug right now.
> 
> (It's _not_ a fact, because it's _not_ all right.)



Very, very this.


----------



## mz_puss

AmazingAmy said:


> The fact it's okay for family to insult and humiliate you.



Beautiful girl I wish i could defend your honor and kicks there asses with my fists of fury ! you are far to amazing a person for anyone to do or say mean stuff to ! I utterly heart you xxxxx Big hugs and positive vibes coming your way sweetness xxxx


----------



## Gingembre

First I had a couple of days with a fever and headache....this has now settled into a sore throat and cold. 

Except a sore throat and a cold obviously isn't enough to deal with, coz now i've had a flare up of conjunctivitis too.


----------



## AuntHen

Gingembre said:


> First I had a couple of days with a fever and headache....this has now settled into a sore throat and cold.
> 
> Except a sore throat and a cold obviously isn't enough to deal with, coz now i've had a flare up of conjunctivitis too.



i hope you feel better soon. i am just getting over bronchitis, so I feel ya


----------



## patmcf

I am pretty sick of having no social life because I spend seven days a week writing papers and preparing for seminars. I wish I had time to develop a fulfilling relationship with a nice young lady and pursue that "love" thing. 

No one to blame but myself


----------



## mz_puss

patmcf said:


> I am pretty sick of having no social life because I spend seven days a week writing papers and preparing for seminars. I wish I had time to develop a fulfilling relationship with a nice young lady and pursue that "love" thing.
> 
> No one to blame but myself



You need a nice long holiday in Australia me thinks  in fact i think you should let me be your tour guide


----------



## patmcf

mz_puss said:


> You need a nice long holiday in Australia me thinks  in fact i think you should let me be your tour guide



I will pack my bags right now.


----------



## mz_puss

patmcf said:


> I will pack my bags right now.



Awesome let me know when the planes landing ill pick u up


----------



## Famouslastwords

My fingers. Why do my fingers have to be the fattest thing on my body? I want to wear my ring! I mean I could've gained that weight anywhere else, but I *had* to gain it in my hands. Fuck.


----------



## AmazingAmy

OneWickedAngel said:


> That I can't reach across the miles and give Amy a hug right now.
> 
> (It's _not_ a fact, because it's _not_ all right.)





imfree said:


> Insult and humiliation are psychological abuse. Most any DHS Domestic Violence Caseworker will agree.





fat9276 said:


> Hugs *Amy*!!!!!





Blackjack said:


> Very, very this.



*Hugs* Thank you, guys.  You're so awesome.


----------



## AlethaBBW

I have no noodles. It's making me twitchy.


----------



## Linda

This weather is pissing me off! I had so many fun weekend plans and now I am snowed in with 400 percent more kids than I am used to having.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Linda said:


> This weather is pissing me off! I had so many fun weekend plans and now I am snowed in with 400 percent more kids than I am used to having.



HAHAHA, 400% is a lot.


----------



## Linda

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> HAHAHA, 400% is a lot.



Yes, yes it was. But I am happy to announce that their parents hooked up the chains and came and got them. Whew!!


----------



## HottiMegan

Someone, i suspect a kid in the apartment complex, switched our power off at the meter and we were without power until PG&E came out and turned the power back on. I'm glad too, i was running my phone battery on going online with it!
We have no way of stopping someone from doing it again to us. It's not like we have enemies in the complex but a new family moved in that has a couple of questionable kids. They bully Max and aren't terribly nice.


----------



## KittyKitten

People who tailgate on one lane roads should be kicked in the ass!


----------



## imfree

HottiMegan said:


> Someone, i suspect a kid in the apartment complex, switched our power off at the meter and we were without power until PG&E came out and turned the power back on. I'm glad too, i was running my phone battery on going online with it!
> We have no way of stopping someone from doing it again to us. It's not like we have enemies in the complex but a new family moved in that has a couple of questionable kids. They bully Max and aren't terribly nice.



Megan, PG&E should have put locks and seals on your apartment's meter and it seems like the circuit breaker to your apartment should be behind a locked panel door. Those are usually 100 or 200 Amp mains that almost never trip and have to be reset. It may never happen again, but if it does, be sure PG&E or maintenance locks that stuff up.


----------



## Saoirse

The superbowl is my only annoyance this week (it even tops the car accident I was in a few days ago and all the repairs I have to get done to my car).

The money spent on putting on this game and all the money spent on those stupid fucking commercials could be put to better use. Its american consumerism at its worst and I'm ashamed that my country puts it on display.

So I spent my day at a local dog show which is a fundraiser for the community college.

Fuck football.


----------



## Lovelyone

Saoirse said:


> The superbowl is my only annoyance this week (it even tops the car accident I was in a few days ago and all the repairs I have to get done to my car).
> 
> The money spent on putting on this game and all the money spent on those stupid fucking commercials could be put to better use. Its american consumerism at its worst and I'm ashamed that my country puts it on display.
> 
> So I spent my day at a local dog show which is a fundraiser for the community college.
> 
> Fuck football.



I won't be watching either. I am in agreement about the exorbitant amount that is spent on the commercials. It never fails to surprise me how many people say, "You aren't going to WATCH? How come? It's the biggest sporting event of the year. Everyone watches."

Everyone but me.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Lovelyone said:


> I won't be watching either. I am in agreement about the exorbitant amount that is spent on the commercials. It never fails to surprise me how many people say, "You aren't going to WATCH? How come? It's the biggest sporting event of the year. Everyone watches."
> 
> Everyone but me.



Everyone but me too!


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm watching the Puppy Bowl on Animal Planet.


----------



## mossystate

I will be playing with beads and things. Speaking of which - I am not not overly crazy about purple, or, hearts, but these Swarovski provence lavender hearts are real purty.

I can't watch Animal Planet today because they are just being way too anti - cat!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

mossystate said:


> I will be playing with beads and things. Speaking of which - I am not not overly crazy about purple, or, hearts, but these Swarovski provence lavender hearts are real purty.
> 
> I can't watch Animal Planet today because they are just being way too anti - cat!!!


Wrong!!!! The half-time show is kittens!!!! <obviously kitty exploitation>


----------



## mossystate

CastingPearls said:


> Wrong!!!! The half-time show is kittens!!!! <obviously kitty exploitation>



Oh, yes, those cats must have been snatched and forced to lower themselves to be mere half-time entertainment for a bunch of dogs.


* finds Bucky and promises that I will never allow anybody, except me, to take away his pride *


----------



## CastingPearls

mossystate said:


> Oh, yes, those cats must have been snatched and forced to lower themselves to be mere half-time entertainment for a bunch of dogs.
> 
> 
> * finds Bucky and promises that I will never allow anybody, except me, to take away his pride *


Wonton and Nacho are laughing at the stoopid puppies. They also say 'hi' to Bucky.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

CastingPearls said:


> I'm watching the Puppy Bowl on Animal Planet.



I love the Puppy Bowl! I especially love the half time kitty show! :wubu: :happy:


----------



## imfree

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I love the Puppy Bowl! I especially love the half time kitty show! :wubu: :happy:



Alleigh says the Puppy Bowl was disgusting. She said the kitty show was gratuitous and degrading. When asked about her opinion of that half-time show, she gave me this look and fully extended her claws, not good! 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht evil eye 2-6-2011 wb lg.jpg


----------



## snuggletiger

got to love the puppy bowl


----------



## penguin

I think I have a tonsil stone.


----------



## snuggletiger

a tonsil stone? never heard of one


----------



## penguin

They're not fun, and I'm hoping I'm wrong.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I got zero sleep. zero. Work sucks, so I have to go in today. My ribs hurt. My back hurts and I just don't want to put up with the crap today.


----------



## rellis10

Broken down washing machines :doh:


----------



## imfree

rellis10 said:


> Broken down washing machines :doh:



That brought back bad memories! Back in the early 60's, Dad must have had our RCA Whirlpool washing machine in pieces nearly a dozen times before he either got that transmission right or trashed the machine, I honestly don't remember which!


----------



## shuefly pie

rellis10 said:


> Broken down washing machines :doh:


I feel you. Mine has just broken as well. In fact, I'm off shortly to schlep my laundry to the lavanderia down the street. 

*joy*


----------



## HeavyDuty24

shuefly pie said:


> I feel you. Mine has just broken as well. In fact, I'm off shortly to schlep my laundry to the lavanderia down the street.
> 
> *joy*




wow we have a lavenderia too.i thought that was just local.:blink:


----------



## Angel

That I became addicted (ok maybe not _addicted!_) to McD's caramel mochas the very first time I tried one; and that I want one every night!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

It took me two hours of trying to fall asleep to relax enough to do so. They [my parents and brother] kept making a lot of loud noises downstairs [that like, shook the house.] and then the phone kept ringing.. 

Only to be woken up 3 hours later to be informed I have to come downstairs and do dishes. 

Now I wanna go back to bed but can't, I think I'm getting sick cause I'm tired like.. ALL the time. :doh:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Angel said:


> That I became addicted (ok maybe not _addicted!_) to McD's caramel mochas the very first time I tried one; and that I want one every night!




hey those are sooo good don't feel bad.LOL


----------



## shuefly pie

HeavyDuty24 said:


> wow we have a lavenderia too.i thought that was just local.:blink:


They're all over this place in my neighborhood. I live in the barrio. LOL!

I laugh, but I really do live in the barrio.


----------



## AmazingAmy

penguin said:


> They're not fun, and I'm hoping I'm wrong.



Get the tweezers and _pull_. D:


----------



## penguin

AmazingAmy said:


> Get the tweezers and _pull_. D:



Well whatever it was has gone, but I still have a cough and runny nose.

And insomnia, for something completely different.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My body aches, I feel dizzy, slept in 2-hour bursts, and my brother just woke me up because my parents didn't answer him from their bedroom so he assumed they were gone. 

Today better just get to it and spiff the fuck up now that I'm 45% conscious.


----------



## Deven

I'm sick in bed. I hate being in bed besides to sleep. I feel lazy and worthless like this. And, of course, the curtains we ordered came in today, and it hurts so bad to stand that I hung my curtains and immediately laid back down.


----------



## Saoirse

penguin said:


> Well whatever it was has gone, but I still have a cough and runny nose.
> 
> And insomnia, for something completely different.



Tonsil stones are quite common and most people swallow them without realizing they had them in the first place. The only reason I know this is because I've had a few, they never bothered me but I was just curious as to what they are.


----------



## Rowan

I hate that I'm such a mess medically right now. Ugh
I was put on Ritalin today, which is supposed to help me focus on school and hopefully that will reduce my overwhelming anxiety which will allow my anti depressant work. Thankfully my doctor is awesome and will give me samples until I am working and can afford a prescription again. If the Ritalin doesnt help (ADD runs in my family, i have two of my three younger siblings who have it as well...this will be the first time im being treated for it) then he will try me on adderol. 

Hope some of this helps. It would be nice to feel like a normal healthy person just once in my life!


----------



## snuggletiger

Hope ya feel better Rowan.

Thing annoying me is I am cooped up inside when I'd rather be frolicking in the sunshine.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Dammit to hell I think I shot myself in the foot regarding my job. Blah..I'll find out soon enough I guess.


----------



## snuggletiger

Might not be as bad as ya think Misty. You're smart and you're a good person.


----------



## CAMellie

Our internet connection is being squiffy today! Super annoying with one of us on a laptop and the other trying to play Wii online.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

My sister's dog getting in the trash at three in the morning and me having to clean it up.


----------



## mz_puss

The health care system and their preconceptions about fat people 
I dont know how many times i have had to tell doctors or nurses im not diabetic dammm !!
Im fat not diabetic there is a difference. 
No offense is meant for anyone who has diabetes. 

docTARDS are bastards with stupid filling and rolled in ignorance then sprinkled with more bastard !!! 

( no offense to nice health care workers )


----------



## imfree

mz_puss said:


> The health care system and their preconceptions about fat people
> I dont know how many times i have had to tell doctors or nurses im not diabetic dammm !!
> Im fat not diabetic there is a difference.
> No offense is meant for anyone who has diabetes.
> 
> docTARDS are bastards with stupid filling and rolled in ignorance then sprinkled with more bastard !!!
> 
> ( no offense to nice health care workers )



Your Great New Word Rep is in the mail, Young Lady, great work!:happy:


Aah got Diabeetus and Aah ain't offended one bit. Liberater Meduckle.......


----------



## Deven

I'm annoyed my relationship ended. 

I'm also annoyed that what I'm writing might be the most twisted short story I've ever written, and I wish that I could pick Stephen King's brain to see how he gets these stories to go away, or if he has to write them down too.


----------



## CastingPearls

mz_puss said:


> The health care system and their preconceptions about fat people
> I dont know how many times i have had to tell doctors or nurses im not diabetic dammm !!
> Im fat not diabetic there is a difference.
> No offense is meant for anyone who has diabetes.
> 
> docTARDS are bastards with stupid filling and rolled in ignorance then sprinkled with more bastard !!!
> 
> ( no offense to nice health care workers )


Not only have I had to insist many times that I'm not diabetic but once when I was in the hospital, a nurse came in with a shot of insulin and when I told her I wasn't diabetic and to look at my chart, she got huffy and got her supervisor who said, are you officially denying treatment and I said HELL YEAH and 'Call the patient advocate, please.' 

When she showed up, she told them to look at my chart and sure enough--I'm NOT diabetic. When she asked them why they didn't look at the chart in the first place, they told her that most overweight people are in denial about 'their' diabetes. She made sure they didn't have anything to do with my care after that.

That shot could have killed me. I have low blood sugar.


----------



## mz_puss

CastingPearls said:


> Not only have I had to insist many times that I'm not diabetic but once when I was in the hospital, a nurse came in with a shot of insulin and when I told her I wasn't diabetic and to look at my chart, she got huffy and got her supervisor who said, are you officially denying treatment and I said HELL YEAH and 'Call the patient advocate, please.'
> 
> When she showed up, she told them to look at my chart and sure enough--I'm NOT diabetic. When she asked them why they didn't look at the chart in the first place, they told her that most overweight people are in denial about 'their' diabetes. She made sure they didn't have anything to do with my care after that.
> 
> That shot could have killed me. I have low blood sugar.



I have the same problem with the low blood sugar seee docTARDS !!!!!!!!


----------



## CAMellie

I'm getting really sick and f*cking tired of Adrian's mom being in denial about our relationship! He and I have been together for three years and she has yet to acknowledge our relationship. I am "her" or "that woman".


----------



## Rowan

snuggletiger said:


> Hope ya feel better Rowan.
> 
> Thing annoying me is I am cooped up inside when I'd rather be frolicking in the sunshine.



Thanks Snug


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I think there's something wrong with two of my teeth. 
FML. Here's hoping that at -least- when my top wisdom teeth come in they'll be fine like my bottoms. Otherwise I'm in for a world of hurt.


----------



## penguin

Internet dramas elsewhere. It's tearing some friends apart. *sigh*


----------



## Mishty

More snow, means no open mic night, and the Daddy just came in and placed the biggest meanest looking rat trap ever in my closet, so much for my ittle bitty baby micies theory and onto the massive scary Ben's friends rat monsters. :huh:


----------



## CAMellie

My first husband's son from a previous relationship (with whom I haven't spoken in more than 15 years) is annoying the crap out of me on Facebook! BLOCKED!


----------



## coriander

I'm at work right now (yep, working late). Someone in high heels is walking, nay, trotting around on our uncarpeted flooring. *clack clack clack CLACK CLACK CLACK*
Make it stop! 

P.S. It should be noted that I love love love heels even though they hurt me so. I just don't wear 'em to work for the sake of other people's sanity, because surely I am not the only one to find the clickety-clacketing unbearable while I am trying to work? Or maybe I am just a bitchy little nitpicker. Either/or.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

coriander said:


> I'm at work right now (yep, working late). Someone in high heels is walking, nay, trotting around on our uncarpeted flooring. *clack clack clack CLACK CLACK CLACK*
> Make it stop!
> 
> P.S. It should be noted that I love love love heels even though they hurt me so. I just don't wear 'em to work for the sake of other people's sanity, because surely I am not the only one to find the clickety-clacketing unbearable while I am trying to work? Or maybe I am just a bitchy little nitpicker. Either/or.




LOL i never had a problem with it and always found that strangely sexy.seems like a hottie is always tied to heels. LOL


----------



## coriander

HeavyDuty24 said:


> LOL i never had a problem with it and always found that strangely sexy.seems like a hottie is always tied to heels. LOL



Haha. Yeahhhh...it's probably just me.
Then again, I am a straight woman, and men tend not to wear heels. So perhaps I don't associate them with the same things as you.


----------



## Blackjack

Heels... meh. Don't care for them. I mean, I certainly don't mind what they can do for thighs and ass sometimes, but most of the time I figure they're more uncomfortable than anything else. Any attractiveness that's brought about by them isn't really all that significant to me and negated by how incredibly awkward it seems to walk in them. I'm not gonna say that you shouldn't wear them if you don't want to wear them, but for me I don't think that they have any real association with sex- not that I'm aware of, in any case.

That said, and as much as I dislike them, I do find the clacking of heels on tile to be a pleasant sound. No clue why, but it doesn't bother me at all most of the time. Which actually might make me a bit of a weirdo to actually _like _the sound.


----------



## Famouslastwords

penguin said:


> Internet dramas elsewhere. It's tearing some friends apart. *sigh*




*hugs* wifey.


----------



## coriander

Blackjack said:


> Heels... meh. Don't care for them. I mean, I certainly don't mind what they can do for thighs and ass sometimes, but most of the time I figure they're more uncomfortable than anything else. Any attractiveness that's brought about by them isn't really all that significant to me and negated by how incredibly awkward it seems to walk in them. I'm not gonna say that you shouldn't wear them if you don't want to wear them, but for me I don't think that they have any real association with sex- not that I'm aware of, in any case.
> 
> That said, and as much as I dislike them, I do find the clacking of heels on tile to be a pleasant sound. No clue why, but it doesn't bother me at all most of the time. Which actually might make me a bit of a weirdo to actually _like _the sound.



Interesting. They are indeed painful, but enjoy wearing them when I want to have a presence. I'm already pretty tall, but in heels, I am over 6 feet! I used to be such a shrinking violet, that now I'm like, "I AM going to take up some space, dammit!" It's kind of like a self-affirmation thing.

Anywho, the sound still drives me bonkers.  I WISH I liked the sound because it would be one less thing to make me cranky. So, consider yourself lucky on that front! :happy:


----------



## Mathias

I can hear my roommate coughing through the walls and its keeping me up. I barely got any sleep last night because of it.


----------



## Lovelyone

That there isn't a _Secondhand Lions_ sequel. I love Michael Caine and Robert Duvall as the curmudgeonly brothers in that movie. *sigh.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My stepmom told me I should have kissed my crush by now, because "right now he just thinks you want to be his super-friend" ..even though she's never met him and knows not what we've told eachother. They're also pushing me to invite him over to our house for dinner. :doh: I want to be like "WHOA SLOW DOWN WTF" this in-turn is making me unable to sleep and I have to be up in 6 hours. [As if I didn't have enough constant-thoughts about him to prevent that.]


----------



## imfree

Happily, the word "electrocute", is more often used to mean "electric shock". rather than it's true meaning, derived from "electricity" and "execute". Misuse of the word is happy, but annoying.


----------



## goofy girl

itchy allergy eyes. UGH!!!!


----------



## mossystate

goofy girl said:


> itchy allergy eyes. UGH!!!!



Have you tried pickle juice eye drops?





I feel ya, Goof. The wind is really crazy right now and I have done my share of wanting to scratch my very eyeballs.


----------



## CastingPearls

Got hit with a surprise blizzard. Okay, Mother Nature, I'm impressed. Please stop showing off.


----------



## Mishty

It's 4:15, the movie starts at 4:40, I'm starving and want movie food NOW,I can't find a *single pair* of sunglasses, and I hate my hair.


----------



## coriander

mossystate said:


> Have you tried pickle juice eye drops?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel ya, Goof. The wind is really crazy right now and I have done my share of wanting to scratch my very eyeballs.



Bahaha! You totally got me for a second there...I was all,  !
Clearly, I am not yet awake.


----------



## imfree

coriander said:


> Bahaha! You totally got me for a second there...I was all,  !
> Clearly, I am not yet awake.



I was wondering about that myself, after all, some of the strangest stuff actually works! Imagine about a drop of pickle juice to a gallon of distilled water, it could have been a real remedy.:doh:


----------



## CAMellie

My psychiatrist's office is pissing me off. My pharmacy faxed them a refill request on January 31st and they STILL haven't responded. I have been without my meds for a week now! Guess I'll have to go to their office on Monday and find out what's up. Grrrrrr


----------



## CAMellie

INSOMNIA...thanks to the annoyance listed in the above post


----------



## AmazingAmy

Walk into my room to find my dog lying on my pillows, getting her pongy scent all over them. Not only that, she's been farting for a good while.


----------



## Blackjack

AmazingAmy said:


> Walk into my room to find my dog lying on my pillows, getting her pongy scent all over them. Not only that, she's been farting for a good while.



Oh god. Dog farts are the worst.


----------



## imfree

AmazingAmy said:


> Walk into my room to find my dog lying on my pillows, getting her pongy scent all over them. Not only that, she's been farting for a good while.





Blackjack said:


> Oh god. Dog farts are the worst.



I respectfully submit that cats**t and farts are the worst. The phrase "meaner than..." came about for a very good reason!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

coriander said:


> Haha. Yeahhhh...it's probably just me.
> Then again, I am a straight woman, and men tend not to wear heels. So perhaps I don't associate them with the same things as you.




LOL! it's cool. actually i don't think it's just you i think alot of people find clacking heels annoying.it is probably just me,since im a guy and im weird in a sense.LOL hahaha or i could have just seen too many movies...lol


----------



## Deacone

what annoys me are SHIT friends. >:O


----------



## Mathias

Valentines Day always puts me in a bad mood....


----------



## mz_puss

CRAZY people !!!!!!.....Nuff said ! ......... just one of THOSE fucking days


----------



## snuggletiger

*gives Mz_Puss a hug*


----------



## imfree

mz_puss said:


> CRAZY people !!!!!!.....Nuff said ! ......... just one of THOSE fucking days



LOL, MzPuss, how can "crazy people" *NOT* be Dimm's related? Just asking. Enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Rowan

Somehow I pulled a muscle in the right hand back side of my rib cage right below my scapula....it is KILLING ME. It hurts whenever i cough, when i move my left arm up....owie owie owie. Gonna have to see about scheduling a massage at my chiropractors office...ugh


----------



## HottiMegan

cramps from hell.. no pill in my stash has helped.. i want to curl up in bed with a book.. too bad Alex can't take care of himself.


----------



## Mishty

Checking my email, and my other shit, in a room of people on a 70" TV, I was like, um, a little nervous. Plus the MercedesPear ad on the Dims main page got a few comments about my lack of ass.  I love my man friends, but sometimes they're hateful fuckers.


----------



## CAMellie

The instructor for my Media and American Culture class uses this weird LearnScape program...and it's annoying as hell.


----------



## Mathias

Mishty said:


> Checking my email, and my other shit, in a room of people on a 70" TV, I was like, um, a little nervous. Plus the MercedesPear ad on the Dims main page got a few comments about my lack of ass.  I love my man friends, but sometimes they're hateful fuckers.



If you use Firefox and download Adblock you can choose to get rid of those. I prefer the adblock in Google chrome though. Just thought I'd make a suggestion.


----------



## Lamia

it was a beautiful day outside today and i've been stuck at work all day and night.  I'm ready to go home and start my weekend.


----------



## spiritangel

i have been getting into chore mode and started doing things even cooked dinner early and everything

only to injure myself tore a small strip of skin off the bottom of my foot and cut the side of it as well 

I have bathed it ect but it is always an extremely stressful time for me when I cut or injure my feet because it often leads to cellulitus wich means lots of time off my feet unable to do a god damn thing and being to sick to do anythign grrrrrr I had been doing much better health wise this year till this


----------



## imfree

This one's had me pissed off and spouting profanity for years! That $#&*#@!!! copper-clad holes perf-board VLF receiver board in my hand-held receiver is finally in the garbage can, where it needed to be years ago. The perf-board would short out between holes, unexpectedly, if the unit got bumped, dropped, or opened to replace it's battery! I had several nice, fiberglass FAR Circuits boards in stock, but there were 1 & 1/2" too long to fit in the receiver's case....'till a flash of inspiration came to me! I chopped some off each end of a FAR Circuits board, drilled a few extra holes in it, relocated a few parts, and ran wire jumpers in a few spots. Voila!!!, now I have a reliable, professional-looking board in that hand-held ex-heartbreak of a receiver.

Pictures

1) Repeat offender perf-board

2) New FAR Circuits board, front

3) New FAR Circuits board, back 

View attachment PicoMagnetic RCVR perf board misery wb lg.jpg


View attachment PicoMagnetic RCVR new FAR board wb lg.jpg


View attachment PicoMagnetic Receiver Far board bk wb lg.jpg


----------



## penguin

My housework won't do itself.


----------



## HottiMegan

I hate that too Penguin. I wish the toys would pick themselves up and the dishes would do themselves. I loathe doing dishes.


----------



## bmann0413

Right now, I'm annoyed by the fact that my folks are bashing my weight again. Yeah, I know they're looking out for me, but still. I'm fine and I like how I look.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

annoyed that some people just don't get it.


----------



## CAMellie

HottiMegan said:


> I hate that too Penguin. I wish the toys would pick themselves up and the dishes would do themselves. I loathe doing dishes.



Ok ok ...I'll wash your dishes...and you vacuum my carpets. Deal?


----------



## Deven

Iiiii have a cracked veneer. Awesome.


----------



## HottiMegan

CAMellie said:


> Ok ok ...I'll wash your dishes...and you vacuum my carpets. Deal?



Sounds like a plan, i like vacuuming and folding laundry. I also like putting clean sheets on the bed


----------



## CAMellie

CAMellie said:


> The instructor for my Media and American Culture class uses this weird LearnScape program...and it's annoying as hell.



I looked over the syllabus and the majority of our end of week assignments are based around this annoying program.


----------



## penguin

HottiMegan said:


> I hate that too Penguin. I wish the toys would pick themselves up and the dishes would do themselves. I loathe doing dishes.



I'd be happy if the toys and books and her clothes put themselves away. I can handle the rest of it, but oh man, it's like a toy shop exploded some days.



CAMellie said:


> Ok ok ...I'll wash your dishes...and you vacuum my carpets. Deal?





HottiMegan said:


> Sounds like a plan, i like vacuuming and folding laundry. I also like putting clean sheets on the bed



I'll supervise and provide chocolate for after!


----------



## coriander

The woman with the heels is trotting around the office again today. 

Pardon my language, but Jesus H. Christ. 

Give your feet a break, lady. Give ME a break. I just drank two full Rockstar Burners instead of eating lunch (because there's no good food around here at work - yeah, I know, I'm a smart one) and I am ready to kill. 

:sad:


----------



## Lovelyone

When people ask you what you want from the store, you tell them but they come back with everything except the ONE item that you asked for. 

I have a nick in my Ipod USB cable and I have to arrange it a certain way to be able to use it.


----------



## Rowan

Friends who think they own all of your shit because you are too god damned nice. 

Thankfully I have a new roommate being moved in who is going to help me get the freeloading friends' asses out of my apartment. 

Oh...and my brother and that stupid cunt wife of his who have caused my dad to be kicked out of his own house and now having to live with my mom.

Between these two things...I am so fucking angry right now that I've been shaking. So I'm going to go out to the club and try to get over it.


----------



## CAMellie

People who expect me to just drop whatever I'm doing to help them. Um yeah...gee...I have no life.


----------



## CAMellie

I've decided to go to services on Ash Wednesday and give up smoking for Lent (no...I'm not Catholic...this is just something I want to do) but I can't seem to find a damned thing to do in Sacramento on Fat Tuesday! I thought Fat Tuesday is the last chance for partying and cutting loose before Lent begins...wtf???


----------



## Mishty

BBPeoplemeetorwhatever won't allow you to see anything sent to you, no flirts, no winks, no messages, no nothing, unless you pay. 

Jerk butts....


----------



## imfree

Mishty said:


> BBPeoplemeetorwhatever won't allow you to see anything sent to you, no flirts, no winks, no messages, no nothing, unless you pay.
> 
> Jerk butts....



We all know the rule for dating, schoolmate, and reunion sites, you pay, you'll be disappointed!:doh:


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> This one's had me pissed off ...snipped useless text...



That receiver fell off it's shelf yesterday,, it didn't skip a beat, just kept going strong and clear!:happy:


----------



## penguin

Cramps. I need stronger painkillers and/or a lower back massage.


----------



## Scorsese86

My freezer is dead


----------



## Rowan

I saw a pain management doctor today and she prescribed me morphine for my arthritis pain and said my knees are bone on bone with no cartilage left and wasnt surprised that i hurt so much. However, the pharmacy said the Rx said both regular and extended release...so they need clarification and couldnt get it since i left the dr's office right at closing  So no pain meds for me til tomorrow.

On top of that, I lost my bank card when I went out this weekend, so have to go to the bank tomorrow to get money to pay the doctor and get my Rx after it's cleared up. Cant wait til I get my taxes since I'm almost broke and still havent found a job yet


----------



## Rowan

Mishty said:


> BBPeoplemeetorwhatever won't allow you to see anything sent to you, no flirts, no winks, no messages, no nothing, unless you pay.
> 
> Jerk butts....





imfree said:


> We all know the rule for dating, schoolmate, and reunion sites, you pay, you'll be disappointed!:doh:



This is true...I had a paid membership there once and it was SUCH a disappointment!!


----------



## Heyyou

I have a dog blocking my view of watching the movie "The Social Network" as i lay on my floor, chillin, eating pizza, and watching a movie.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm getting married exactly a month from today...and have no idea how to put on make-up! I have make-up up the ying yang, and wore it every, single day of junior high and high school. It's been 21 years and the most make-up I've worn in all those years is eyeliner, mascara, and tinted lip gloss. Guess I'll have to watch those make-up teaching things on YouTube or something.:doh:


----------



## Allie Cat

CAMellie said:


> I'm getting married exactly a month from today...and have no idea how to put on make-up! I have make-up up the ying yang, and wore it every, single day of junior high and high school. It's been 21 years and the most make-up I've worn in all those years is eyeliner, mascara, and tinted lip gloss. Guess I'll have to watch those make-up teaching things on YouTube or something.:doh:



Apparently if you go into a Sephora, they will teach you how to do makeup.

I'm planning to go to the one here in Pittsburgh (apparently they <3 trannies too, so it should be an adventure!)


----------



## littlefairywren

There is a black horizontal line running along the top of my computer screen that wont budge. I think it is dying.


----------



## rellis10

My window....stop leaking!


----------



## coriander

rellis10 said:


> My window....stop leaking!



MINE, TOO.

Stupid, crappy old house!


----------



## luscious_lulu

I just broke a nail & I just had them done on Friday... Grrrrr...


----------



## Rowan

I woke up at 4 pm even though I went to bed at 8:30 last night. I guess I must be exhausted...but then again, being in pain almost every waking hour doesnt help. *sigh* My pain meds make me want to sleep all that much more. I wish I could just get hired on someplace already. Having a job helps me feel normal. Just wish there were more office/admin type jobs out there, which there really are none right now


----------



## AmazingAmy

Writing my book (which makes me cringe to say out loud, because it never sounds impressive). I wish I could stop stressing out over sentence structure and pacing and just get the fuck on with it.


----------



## Blackjack

AmazingAmy said:


> Writing my book (which makes me cringe to say out loud, because it never sounds impressive). I wish I could stop stressing out over sentence structure and pacing and just get the fuck on with it.



My advice?

Get it done. Then get it right.


----------



## penguin

AmazingAmy said:


> Writing my book (which makes me cringe to say out loud, because it never sounds impressive). I wish I could stop stressing out over sentence structure and pacing and just get the fuck on with it.



I can't let myself edit as I write, otherwise I get caught up in polishing the story instead of telling it. Like Beej said, just get it out first.


----------



## AmazingAmy

You think you've finally got someone out of your life and head. Turns out they're dating your best friend.

I want to severe every connection to him, but now those people are my inner circle. Again.


----------



## Blackjack

AmazingAmy said:


> You think you've finally got someone out of your life and head. Turns out they're dating your best friend.
> 
> I want to sever every connection to him, but now those people are my inner circle. Again.



Don't sever connections. Sever heads.


----------



## CAMellie

My doctor is talking about putting me in a wheelchair because the hip I dislocated in 2005 has severely deteriorated (sp?) and he won't recommend surgery until I lose more weight. I've been steadily losing weight - at least 8lbs per month - for the last 6 months. Wtf does he want? A friggin' miracle?? I do NOT want to be in a wheelchair!!


----------



## AmazingAmy

Blackjack said:


> My advice?
> 
> Get it done. Then get it right.





penguin said:


> I can't let myself edit as I write, otherwise I get caught up in polishing the story instead of telling it. Like Beej said, just get it out first.



Good advice, thanks guys. I haven't done it in such a long time I'm a little self-conscious of everything I'm doing, so I stress over things as they happen. Need to chill out and back away for a bit, haha.



Blackjack said:


> Don't sever connections. Sever heads.



Ah, if only.


----------



## Rowan

It annoys me to no gal darned end how retards on tv say the "calvary" is on their way... YOU FUCKING RETARDS...its CA-VAL-RY...CAVALRY....not CALVARY...calvary is a church...*grrrrrrrrrrrrrr*


----------



## penguin

I need to get some new furniture (computer chair and mattress) pretty soon, but I can't really afford either right now, grumble grumble. I need to win bug in the lotto before they leave me in too much pain


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

I'm tired of doing painstaking, top-notch work to inadvertently uphold the reputations of the lazy and incompetent.


----------



## Heyyou

Little kid with big vocal cords screaming outside my window.

Im going to go out and check they didnt yank (steal) my hood pins liek people do to Mercedes Benz and Cadillac emblems........... Its happened before.


----------



## Dmitra

Shit-for-brains apartment complex owners replacing windows when the temps this week have hovered around 10F (-12C).


----------



## Linda

Bad cell phone reception *shakes fist at the sky* It's all I have got right now damn it!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

AmazingAmy said:


> Writing my book (which makes me cringe to say out loud, because it never sounds impressive). I wish I could stop stressing out over sentence structure and pacing and just get the fuck on with it.



There's this gentleman I really admire, who's written several books and travels and eats food for a living, he said something once that stuck with me and I'm not even I writer, I just thought it was sound advice. 

He mentioned when he starts writing a book he just writes and writes and writes, and doesn't look back. Because he'll start editing on the spot and won't get anything done. So he writes about thirty pages and once he gets to that point, he'll take the pages and lock them in a drawer. He'll continue writing, and about a month or two later he'll go back and look at thos thirty pages again. But by that time, he's got other pages locked up in other areas, so it gives him a chance just to get shit down on paper. 

On a side note, you saying you're writing a book, well that's really impressive, and makes me want to court you.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> There's this gentleman I really admire, who's written several books and travels and eats food for a living, he said something once that stuck with me and I'm not even I writer, I just thought it was sound advice.
> 
> He mentioned when he starts writing a book he just writes and writes and writes, and doesn't look back. Because he'll start editing on the spot and won't get anything done. So he writes about thirty pages and once he gets to that point, he'll take the pages and lock them in a drawer. He'll continue writing, and about a month or two later he'll go back and look at thos thirty pages again. But by that time, he's got other pages locked up in other areas, so it gives him a chance just to get shit down on paper.
> 
> On a side note, you saying you're writing a book, well that's really impressive, and makes me want to court you.



That's one awesome technique, and I admire his self-restraint in not looking back because it is _so _hard. But I'm getting better the more I get down - I'm just afraid of seeing my own rust.

And shush, I'm no good at that old fashioned malarky. :blush:


----------



## Lovelyone

This...
Him: hi how are you? I saw your profile and pics. You are hot. Want to chat? I am S---- from AL.
Me: Thanks for the compliment. What's your profile name? You have me at a disadvantage. Can I see your pics too?
Him: I don't have any pics
Me: Why not? 
Him: I don't want my pics online
Me: Um okay, can you send one to my email so I can see what you look like?
Him: No. I don't like putting my pics out there
Me: Okay...so its okay for women to post and let you comment on and oggle THEIR pics but you don't want to share yours? Something doesn't seem kosher here. Its a dating site. How does a person know whom they are talking to, whether or not they find you attractive, etc if you don't post a pic? oh and by the way your profile says that you are from Cali.
Him: yeah..nevermind bitch.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

AmazingAmy said:


> That's one awesome technique, and I admire his self-restraint in not looking back because it is _so _hard. But I'm getting better the more I get down - I'm just afraid of seeing my own rust.
> 
> And shush, I'm no good at that old fashioned malarky. :blush:



so do we just skip the courting and make-out?

can i least take you to dinner? I'd feel bad not doing so.


----------



## snuggletiger

Lovelyone said:


> This...
> Him: hi how are you? I saw your profile and pics. You are hot. Want to chat? I am S---- from AL.
> Me: Thanks for the compliment. What's your profile name? You have me at a disadvantage. Can I see your pics too?
> Him: I don't have any pics
> Me: Why not?
> Him: I don't want my pics online
> Me: Um okay, can you send one to my email so I can see what you look like?
> Him: No. I don't like putting my pics out there
> Me: Okay...so its okay for women to post and let you comment on and oggle THEIR pics but you don't want to share yours? Something doesn't seem kosher here. Its a dating site. How does a person know whom they are talking to, whether or not they find you attractive, etc if you don't post a pic? oh and by the way your profile says that you are from Cali.
> Him: yeah..nevermind bitch.



That boy has so much charmy going for him.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Lovelyone said:


> This...
> Him: hi how are you? I saw your profile and pics. You are hot. Want to chat? I am S---- from AL.
> Me: Thanks for the compliment. What's your profile name? You have me at a disadvantage. Can I see your pics too?
> Him: I don't have any pics
> Me: Why not?
> Him: I don't want my pics online
> Me: Um okay, can you send one to my email so I can see what you look like?
> Him: No. I don't like putting my pics out there
> Me: Okay...so its okay for women to post and let you comment on and oggle THEIR pics but you don't want to share yours? Something doesn't seem kosher here. Its a dating site. How does a person know whom they are talking to, whether or not they find you attractive, etc if you don't post a pic? oh and by the way your profile says that you are from Cali.
> Him: yeah..nevermind bitch.



Another unfortunate driveby victim of John Gabriel's Greater Internet Fuckwad Theory. :-( My sympathies.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

I'm viciously annoyed with PayPal after being with them since 2002. It was smooth sailing until February 2011. Now, I don't know if their company changed hands/ management in 2010 but they're a nightmare in 2011 and have screwed me and others royally-- no hug, no condom, no lube. They've ruined my checking acct w/ my bank and i'm fighting PayPal tooth and nail.

If anyone knows of a similar, legit company lemme know immediately. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Heyyou

SSBBW Katerina said:


> I'm viciously annoyed with PayPal after being with them since 2002. It was smooth sailing until February 2011. Now, I don't know if their company changed hands/ management in 2010 but they're a nightmare in 2011 and have screwed me and others royally-- no hug, no condom, no lube. They've ruined my checking acct w/ my bank and i'm fighting PayPal tooth and nail.
> 
> If anyone knows of a similar, legit company lemme know immediately. Thanks a bunch.



Hello, Ms. Katerina. Our prior "differences" aside (? maybe just mine, its definitely more than possible,) you might want to check out http://www.screw-paypal.com/alternatives/top_pick.html . I had known of new competitor that had VASTLY cheaper rates when i used to frequent another credit-related forum, however i havent done so in a few months, and the name slips my head! :doh: Im attempting to find it. Ill let you know, here or on PM, if i do! In the meantime, yes, Paypal sometimes makes errors of a biblical magnitude. They have direct access to your checking, and quite a few checking accounts - some with thousands of dollars - have been cleaned out over innocent transactions.. and then PayPal is like the biggest ? to DEAL with!!!! Especially if it "locks" your account.. they are based in Utah, and they dont consider themselves a "bank" .. 

I know when you have a "collections" (?) they send it off to "ER Solutions" of Tacoma, WA (pretty sure.) All they do is send an official-looking letter, and about ten" out of every 100 letters they send to people that partial-match "pay up right away." Then they KEEP coming after you OVER the 50% they offer.. they are THAT BAD! So, you can safely ignore a letter like that. They are a "JDB" (Junk Debt Buyer) which is worse than a CA (Collections Agency) and that whole scene is rife with fraud.

I wish you well in your collections efforts to get YOUR money back. I have a delicate balance with PayPal, and the reason i DONT update any information (and the springboard of my desire to be anonymous in many aspects) IS PAYPAL!!! Way back from 2006, over a laptop computer. My resourcefulness has me an account i use, but i dont poke at it with a stick. .

The foremost competitor it recommends is "Google Checkout" and #3 on the list is "Paypay" and even Amazon.com is supposed to have one. Also, "Greendot" at the store (Kmart, Rite Aid, stores like this, even Walmart iirc, etc) operates in a way MoneyGram doesnt (they cut out wire fees, Western Union is the MOST expensive, MoneyGram costs roughly half, then you get to card-to-card like Rushcard. Can send cash, or funds on the card.)

And IC your beauty makes me think of a scale for you, and your pics/body/etc are all beyond lovely.. IC id still get one for you. Now, thats fftopic: and it does appear you are genuinely and rightfully upset over a bad money experience with this shady company that sometimes randoly wrecks people's financial lives.. i hope that is of some comfort? Offer is always on the table, ust due to yoru beauty and great personality.

Thats the first site that came up in my search for the new service that competed.. http://www.screw-paypal.com/alternatives/top_pick.html and I wish you all of the best. I wish i knew more. I know you go to their site if your account isnt locked, get a "Code" good for one hour, and you can call them and talk to them. Of course, they usually end up frustrating you even more.. i would politely ask for a supervisor, and hope it is of some avail.

:bow: and thank you for reading, i hope this helps, beautiful and lovely and buxom Ms. SSBBW Katerina, - heyyou 

(And if i could, id send you money AND a scale. That would be awesome, to some anonymous location, as PayPal does. Of course, i need to see if i can. Keyboard is getting sold to pawn shop for 1/3 its purchase price PROMPTLY! We will see what i can do. I dont like people to be financially messed up, especially beautiful ones! Oh, if i can, i would. Ill see. Just a musing.. a genuine one.)


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

I went to google and ran a search before i saw ur response. Coincidentally i went to the site u mentioned for info and help.

The one that interested the most, as far as an alternative to PayPal, was www.paypay.com. I went to it time and again and was rerouted to it's domain site creator. That's not good. So I shall not be dealing with them.

The next one I'm investigating is www.neteller.com [based in the UK but functions internationally.]. Is there anyone currently on Dims, from the USA, that uses this company? anyone from the UK use it? If so what's your take in having used them? Pls., only people that have recently, within the past 6 months, used their services to withdraw, deposit or transfer currency.

Thanks to any and all,
Katerina





Heyyou said:


> Hello, Ms. Katerina. Our prior "differences" aside (? maybe just mine, its definitely more than possible,) you might want to check out http://www.screw-paypal.com/alternatives/top_pick.html . I had known of new competitor that had VASTLY cheaper rates when i used to frequent another credit-related forum, however i havent done so in a few months, and the name slips my head! :doh: Im attempting to find it. Ill let you know, here or on PM, if i do! In the meantime, yes, Paypal sometimes makes errors of a biblical magnitude. They have direct access to your checking, and quite a few checking accounts - some with thousands of dollars - have been cleaned out over innocent transactions.. and then PayPal is like the biggest ? to DEAL with!!!! Especially if it "locks" your account.. they are based in Utah, and they dont consider themselves a "bank" ..
> 
> I know when you have a "collections" (?) they send it off to "ER Solutions" of Tacoma, WA (pretty sure.) All they do is send an official-looking letter, and about ten" out of every 100 letters they send to people that partial-match "pay up right away." Then they KEEP coming after you OVER the 50% they offer.. they are THAT BAD! So, you can safely ignore a letter like that. They are a "JDB" (Junk Debt Buyer) which is worse than a CA (Collections Agency) and that whole scene is rife with fraud.
> 
> I wish you well in your collections efforts to get YOUR money back. I have a delicate balance with PayPal, and the reason i DONT update any information (and the springboard of my desire to be anonymous in many aspects) IS PAYPAL!!! Way back from 2006, over a laptop computer. My resourcefulness has me an account i use, but i dont poke at it with a stick. .
> 
> The foremost competitor it recommends is "Google Checkout" and #3 on the list is "Paypay" and even Amazon.com is supposed to have one. Also, "Greendot" at the store (Kmart, Rite Aid, stores like this, even Walmart iirc, etc) operates in a way MoneyGram doesnt (they cut out wire fees, Western Union is the MOST expensive, MoneyGram costs roughly half, then you get to card-to-card like Rushcard. Can send cash, or funds on the card.)
> 
> And IC your beauty makes me think of a scale for you, and your pics/body/etc are all beyond lovely.. IC id still get one for you. Now, thats fftopic: and it does appear you are genuinely and rightfully upset over a bad money experience with this shady company that sometimes randoly wrecks people's financial lives.. i hope that is of some comfort? Offer is always on the table, ust due to yoru beauty and great personality.
> 
> Thats the first site that came up in my search for the new service that competed.. http://www.screw-paypal.com/alternatives/top_pick.html and I wish you all of the best. I wish i knew more. I know you go to their site if your account isnt locked, get a "Code" good for one hour, and you can call them and talk to them. Of course, they usually end up frustrating you even more.. i would politely ask for a supervisor, and hope it is of some avail.
> 
> :bow: and thank you for reading, i hope this helps, beautiful and lovely and buxom Ms. SSBBW Katerina, - heyyou
> 
> (And if i could, id send you money AND a scale. That would be awesome, to some anonymous location, as PayPal does. Of course, i need to see if i can. Keyboard is getting sold to pawn shop for 1/3 its purchase price PROMPTLY! We will see what i can do. I dont like people to be financially messed up, especially beautiful ones! Oh, if i can, i would. Ill see. Just a musing.. a genuine one.)


----------



## KittyKitten

I hate it when someone recognizes me and says, "Remember me?" and I have no idea who the hell they are. I feel bad.


----------



## luscious_lulu

I have a flat tire. :doh:


----------



## Linda

Whores. Enough said right now.... lol


----------



## snuggletiger

broken zoomster


----------



## penguin

I can't find my moisturiser.


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> Whores. Enough said right now.... lol



Hahaha! Yeah, damn whores!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Linda said:


> *Whores.* Enough said right now.... lol



You called?


----------



## Linda

littlefairywren said:


> Hahaha! Yeah, damn whores!





luscious_lulu said:


> You called?





LMAO! I love you guys !!


----------



## CAMellie

Prick bus drivers


----------



## Heyyou

The former bartender manager i have that cant work on the floor due to full length arm tattoos, and has to wear long-sleeve shirts. Complete with tramp stamp.

EDIT: I originally put "long-sleeve shorts." That was funny.



Linda said:


> Whores. Enough said right now.... lol



^^This! And.. pretty much, yeah! Lmao!


----------



## Victim

Rowan said:


> It annoys me to no gal darned end how retards on tv say the "calvary" is on their way... YOU FUCKING RETARDS...its CA-VAL-RY...CAVALRY....not CALVARY...calvary is a church...*grrrrrrrrrrrrrr*



These are the same people that say cli-TOR-is with a long 'o', which sounds like the brand name of a mouthwash used after cunnilingus.

"Honey, I think I have something stuck in my teeth, where is the bottle of CliTORis?"...


----------



## Dromond

The fact that I took a sleeping pill and am still awake. FML.


----------



## snuggletiger

Waiting on estimates. I just want a working zoomster.


----------



## fluffyandcute

GAS PRICES!!!!!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Victim said:


> These are the same people that say cli-TOR-is with a long 'o', which sounds like the brand name of a mouthwash used after cunnilingus.
> 
> "Honey, I think I have something stuck in my teeth, where is the bottle of CliTORis?"...



The thing I hate is people who think Jethro Tull is just another member of the band...


----------



## JoyJoy

SSBBW Katerina said:


> I'm viciously annoyed with PayPal after being with them since 2002. It was smooth sailing until February 2011. Now, I don't know if their company changed hands/ management in 2010 but they're a nightmare in 2011 and have screwed me and others royally-- no hug, no condom, no lube. They've ruined my checking acct w/ my bank and i'm fighting PayPal tooth and nail.
> 
> If anyone knows of a similar, legit company lemme know immediately. Thanks a bunch.



I recently signed up for AmazonPayments, which seems very similar to PayPal. I haven't had a lot of experience with it yet - sent money once using it - but it seems pretty good.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I want a elegant gothic themed 21st Birthday Party, with little hints of [Oldschool] Vampirism sprinkled about. But I don't think I'll be able to, because my Dad, Stepmom, and Stepbrother are Fundumbentalist Baptists. * /Head-Desk*


----------



## Linda

Rain! Not today......this party is going to turn into some sort of mud wrestling match. lol


----------



## goofy girl

borrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrred


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Linda said:


> Rain! Not today......this party is going to turn into some sort of mud wrestling match. lol


Mudwrestling?! ... I mean, uh.. >.>;


----------



## CAMellie

Going to bed at 8 and waking up at 2. Gah!


----------



## MisticalMisty

This is the second day I've been up by 5:15 a.m...so much for sleeping in on the weekend. What really sucks is that I know that when I need to be up at 5:15 tomorrow morning, it will be a struggle..lol


----------



## Rowan

MisticalMisty said:


> This is the second day I've been up by 5:15 a.m...so much for sleeping in on the weekend. What really sucks is that I know that when I need to be up at 5:15 tomorrow morning, it will be a struggle..lol



that sounds like that kind of thing i deal with (terrible insomniac)...and if you're anything like me...just wait....tonight, you wont sleep lol


----------



## fatgirlflyin

I wish there were more clothing options for fat women. I'm not the only fat woman in my office and twice now someone has worn the same thing as me, only in a different color. 

I hate it and think I'm going to start carrying a change of clothes in my car!


----------



## MisticalMisty

fatgirlflyin said:


> I wish there were more clothing options for fat women. I'm not the only fat woman in my office and twice now someone has worn the same thing as me, only in a different color.
> 
> I hate it and think I'm going to start carrying a change of clothes in my car!



This happened to me in high school. Except, it wasn't another student..it was a teacher and we wore the exact same shirt on the exact same day. I wanted to crawl in a hole and die.

Unfortunately, I grew up in a really small town and when Cato Plus showed up while in HS...everyone shopped there.

I feel your pain!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

fatgirlflyin said:


> I wish there were more clothing options for fat women. I'm not the only fat woman in my office and twice now someone has worn the same thing as me, only in a different color.
> 
> I hate it and think I'm going to start carrying a change of clothes in my car!





MisticalMisty said:


> This happened to me in high school. Except, it wasn't another student..it was a teacher and we wore the exact same shirt on the exact same day. I wanted to crawl in a hole and die.
> 
> Unfortunately, I grew up in a really small town and when Cato Plus showed up while in HS...everyone shopped there.
> 
> I feel your pain!



When I was about 15 I went down the shore for vacation. I was swimming in the pool while my friend sat on the edge talking to me. When I look over to some chairs what do I see? An old lady wearing the same bathing suit as me!  (And, no, she didn't seem old because I was 15 and 40 seemed old back then. She was white haired granny old!) I was so embarrassed that I wouldn't get out of the pool until she left. :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls

I once went to a job interview and it turned out the woman interviewing me was wearing the same dress. She hated me on sight and and dismissed me with a wave of her hand while saying, 'You look like a rabble-rouser and I don't need anyone defiant in my office.' Funny--all I said was, 'You have good taste.' LOL (The company went under in six months so it wasn't any loss, plus I was employed elsewhere in an interview later that day at a great company.)


----------



## Scorsese86

One word:

Snow.


----------



## Lamia

I don't understand how hard it is to make a phone call??? At my job I work in operations and have to wait until the warehouse runs their ship confirm to post and do my end of days, but they keep forgetting to call me. The kicker tonight. They called me and said "we're all done!" really? why are the numbers still moving...I call the other warehouse and he's doing his ship confirm I say "ok well call me when it's done.". 7:25....7:35 no call. I try to page and call. Finally get someone to walk up and check..yep they're gone. ARRRGG!!!

WTF>?:doh::doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

I've lived in the same apartment for 11 years. For 10 of those years we hardly ever had our space invaded by management unless there was a problem.. It was bought by new management last year and we've had them come in more times in one year than the entire 10 years beforehand. ugh. They gave me a time line of 5 days from 8-3 that they _may_ come in and inspect the place.. ugh. So i get to wait around, dressed and awake for them to possibly come in! I hate this crap. I can't wait to move out. (not in immediate plans unfortunately)


----------



## Linda

I hate when I forget to turn the heat up before I go to bed. We sleep better when the rooms are cooler but it is not comfortable getting out of bed in the morning and shiver the whole way to the shower where I turn the water up so hot it almost scalds my skin just to get warm. I wish I had one of those timer thingies. Brrrrrrrr...


----------



## Rowan

I got up early this morning for my usual 8:00 am class on wednesdays, only to drive out to the school and find the parking lots empty, at which point I did a face palm after realizing this week is spring break. :doh:

so, since im up anyway figured id make the most of it and stopped by a red box on the way home to get a couple movies.


----------



## HottiMegan

The playstation network is down for maintenance.. cant sign in, which means no netflix or hulu plus for me


----------



## CAMellie

I love food! I would marry food if I could. I have been having stomach pain issues lately and so have been unable to partake of the food that I love so much. We went to Denny's...and 2 pancakes and 1 over-easy egg made me feel like I ate an entire cow. So annoyed.


----------



## CaitiDee

Rowan said:


> I got up early this morning for my usual 8:00 am class on wednesdays, only to drive out to the school and find the parking lots empty, at which point I did a face palm after realizing this week is spring break. :doh:
> 
> so, since im up anyway figured id make the most of it and stopped by a red box on the way home to get a couple movies.



Haha! That's adorably ditzy. But YAY to redbox movies and a whole day to yourself!!


----------



## Mathias

Rowan said:


> I got up early this morning for my usual 8:00 am class on wednesdays, only to drive out to the school and find the parking lots empty, at which point I did a face palm after realizing this week is spring break. :doh:
> 
> so, since im up anyway figured id make the most of it and stopped by a red box on the way home to get a couple movies.



Something similar happened to me this morning. I woke up and the clock said 10am. It wasn't that big of a deal because my class was in an hour but I still felt rush. I check my phone and it said 9am. My clock somehow jumped forward an hour on its own.


----------



## CastingPearls

I spilled soup all over a brand new white top that I like a lot and I'm not sure it's salvageable. I wore it for exactly two hours. (the top, not the soup)


----------



## HottiMegan

Could you dye it to another color? I hate when i ruin favorite tops..


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> Could you dye it to another color? I hate when i ruin favorite tops..


Not in this case because it's silkscreened and dyeing would affect it. 

Thanks for the suggestion, though.


----------



## 1love_emily

You know what really irritates me? When you go to prom with someone, there is no happy medium. Either you are full fledged dates and monogamous, or you are just going as friends (which translate to: the boy can ditch you for any of your attractive friends).

I want to go to prom with someone whose a friend, but also a flirty friend, so maybe something more could come out of that night.

Alas, my hopes will probably be drowned out by fruit punch and rap music.


----------



## mszwebs

I got my netbook in October, and it was a floor model, from Best Buy.

I transferred files from our old computer...music, a few videos and pics...and I have been trying to figure out HOW THE HELL I MANAGED TO USE 212 GIGS OF SPACE with no movies or huge files.

Seriously, I only had about 13G left.

So, I decided to take an in depth look at my computer.

I found a ONE HUNDRED AND SIXTY TWO GIG VIDEO FILE, made in-store with the web cam, by customers shopping one day that the Geek Squad neglected to remove.

Fucking annoying. Funny to watch, not going to lie. But fucking annoying.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

My bum leg.


----------



## Mathias

My roommate is sick and his coughing and loud call of duty playing is keeping me awake for the past few nights. I won't say anything because you can't really control being sick.


----------



## luscious_lulu

My sister. Her daughter is a good kid 15y/o. Doesn't drink, do drugs or smoke. My niece tries really hard in school & wants to be a doctor. 

My sister kicked my niece out of the house because she doesn't help around the house & my niece hates my sisters boyfriend. The boyfriend has spent half the time they've been dating in jail & my sister has gotten at least one black eye from him.

I've taken my niece in. We don't know if it's going to be permanent, but as long as she wants to stay with me she will have a home.


----------



## snuggletiger

Good for you Pat. The Niece can keep the cats out of mischief.


----------



## HottiMegan

That's awesome of you to take in your niece.

My annoyance is i can't find my tape measure and i REALLY want to order an eshakti dress! If it doesn't rain, i might walk down to the fabric store and get a new one.


----------



## CAMellie

I go to online classes at The University of Phoenix...and they are heartless, soulless bastards! After my best friend died, I requested a leave of absence so I could help her husband get her possessions in order, help him write an obituary, pick out an urn, etc., but they said it was impossible because my 3rd set of classes have already started. Well excuse the fuck out of me! If anyone else I love passes away I'll make sure that they do so in between blocks of classes. The only other option they gave me was to not post at all for 3 weeks and then get dropped from my classes...which would fuck my student loan all to hell.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm sorry you're going through so much. I hope you can figure something out. That's really awful of Phoenix. They get such a huge tuition, they should work with their students.


----------



## Deven

HottiMegan said:


> I'm sorry you're going through so much. I hope you can figure something out. That's really awful of Phoenix. They get such a huge tuition, they should work with their students.



You'd think that, but a lot of schools no longer allow leaves of absence. I went to Empire Beauty School, which is a semi-big chain of schools, and I requested a leave of absence due to health issues. I was told they no longer offer leave of absences, and that I would have to drop out to take care of my health. When I did, they would not re-enroll me because I had failed a class because of my health. They get $15k per student for only what is optimally 7 months of class. There's 100 campuses, each equipped to hold 50-100 students.

My gripe today: I feel like someone whacked me in the head with a frying pan. My brain feels too small for my skull.


----------



## CAMellie

HottiMegan said:


> I'm sorry you're going through so much. I hope you can figure something out. That's really awful of Phoenix. They get such a huge tuition, they should work with their students.





DevenDoom said:


> You'd think that, but a lot of schools no longer allow leaves of absence. I went to Empire Beauty School, which is a semi-big chain of schools, and I requested a leave of absence due to health issues. I was told they no longer offer leave of absences, and that I would have to drop out to take care of my health. When I did, they would not re-enroll me because I had failed a class because of my health. They get $15k per student for only what is optimally 7 months of class. There's 100 campuses, each equipped to hold 50-100 students.


The thing that's bothering me the most about the whole thing is that when I had an upper respiratory infection everyone and their uncle at Phoenix was encouraging me to take a leave of absence. I guess being sick is more traumatic than a loved one dying.:doh:


----------



## Mathias

My teacher in one of my classes forgot to drop a quiz off in the testing room where I'm supposed to go to take it for the second time in a row. :doh:


----------



## Blackjack

My mouse just shit the bed. Now I have to go get a new one.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Blackjack said:


> My mouse just shit the bed. Now I have to go get a new one.



A new mouse? Or a new bed? :batting:


----------



## Blackjack

OneWickedAngel said:


> A new mouse? Or a new bed? :batting:



A new mouse, smartass. 

Paid way too much for the damn thing, too.


----------



## Mathias

This song- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0


----------



## penguin

Cramps. 

I tried to tell my uterus that since we're on the pill again, this isn't a real period, so therefore I shouldn't be getting real cramps.

My uterus disagrees


----------



## Deven

Blackjack said:


> A new mouse, smartass.
> 
> Paid way too much for the damn thing, too.



I know that one, only mine was a headset. I also paid full price.


----------



## CAMellie

Mathias said:


> This song- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0



I wanna slap the autotune out of her nose. :|


----------



## CAMellie

Adrian. Adrian is annoying the hell out of me. He argues with EVERYTHING I say! I feel like I'm engaged to a teenager today. That's it! He's grounded.


----------



## Lamia

I really hate my hours at work. 1pm to 9 pm.....sucks big time. It's not going to be changing unless I change jobs which I won't. I love my job and it's easy. I guess you can't have it all. When I was hired it was supposed to be 4 to midnight which is much better, but things change. 


The highlight is I got a .28 cent raise today which is nice, but hopefully won't move me into another tax bracket and screw me over.


----------



## liz (di-va)

popcorn kernel stuck behind my @#$%$! back molar


----------



## MisticalMisty

GRRRRRRR... UPS is annoying me. I've been here waiting them all day and they STILL aren't here.

If the payoff wasn't worth it..this would be a wasted...damn..day.


----------



## CastingPearls

I can't smell or taste anything and I really think I cracked a rib coughing.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

mszwebs said:


> I got my netbook in October, and it was a floor model, from Best Buy.
> 
> I transferred files from our old computer...music, a few videos and pics...and I have been trying to figure out HOW THE HELL I MANAGED TO USE 212 GIGS OF SPACE with no movies or huge files.
> 
> Seriously, I only had about 13G left.
> 
> So, I decided to take an in depth look at my computer.
> 
> I found a ONE HUNDRED AND SIXTY TWO GIG VIDEO FILE, made in-store with the web cam, by customers shopping one day that the Geek Squad neglected to remove.
> 
> Fucking annoying. Funny to watch, not going to lie. But fucking annoying.



Nice. I got all three netbooks I've owned (I upgraded repeatedly, none of them died) via Newegg. If you buy floor models, you're generally best off restoring to factory defaults before you use it.



luscious_lulu said:


> My sister. Her daughter is a good kid 15y/o. Doesn't drink, do drugs or smoke. My niece tries really hard in school & wants to be a doctor.
> 
> My sister kicked my niece out of the house because she doesn't help around the house & my niece hates my sisters boyfriend. The boyfriend has spent half the time they've been dating in jail & my sister has gotten at least one black eye from him.
> 
> I've taken my niece in. We don't know if it's going to be permanent, but as long as she wants to stay with me she will have a home.



This may be a state-level thing, but IIRC, unless a kid gets married and moves out, the parents are legally required to care for them until they're 18. Now, I'm not arguing in favor of the boyfriend - assault is assault, and your sister should have a restraining order on the guy. But child neglect is serious business.


----------



## Mathias

There's a short story contest with a $1000(I think?) prize at my college and I want to enter. Only problem is I'm not sure whether or not I should just type it up first and fine tune it afterward. Anyone have any advice on this?


----------



## Blackjack

Mathias said:


> There's a short story contest with a $1000(I think?) prize at my college and I want to enter. Only problem is I'm not sure whether or not I should just type it up first and fine tune it afterward. Anyone have any advice on this?



Get it done, then get it right.


----------



## penguin

Blackjack said:


> Get it done, then get it right.



Yup, this. Otherwise you get too caught up in editing and polishing and your story never gets finished.


----------



## Victim

I 3rd (or 4th?) that. Getting your ideas down before they evaporate is the first step. 

*sigh*, I just remembered I have not written a story for DIMS in over a year. Instead I've been building body armor for nutjobs that think they are superheroes. Oh, well, it's fun...


----------



## MisticalMisty

I woke up with a high level of anxiety...my bp is up...and I feel like I am going to have a panic attack...

I don't know what the hell the problem is.


----------



## Rowan

Mathias said:


> This song- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0





CAMellie said:


> I wanna slap the autotune out of her nose. :|



I can't stand it either. Never heard of the girl and then I saw some interview with her and she said she's gotten death threats and stuff online...and i couldnt tell why...then i listened to the song.


----------



## Rowan

luscious_lulu said:


> My sister. Her daughter is a good kid 15y/o. Doesn't drink, do drugs or smoke. My niece tries really hard in school & wants to be a doctor.
> 
> My sister kicked my niece out of the house because she doesn't help around the house & my niece hates my sisters boyfriend. The boyfriend has spent half the time they've been dating in jail & my sister has gotten at least one black eye from him.
> 
> I've taken my niece in. We don't know if it's going to be permanent, but as long as she wants to stay with me she will have a home.



That's really great that you are able to take her in Lulu...I wish the both of you the best of luck and it sounds like she will be a thousand times better off with you!


----------



## imfree

Leave it to crazy Middle Tennessee weather to be this warm in mid-March! It's already hit 80+, with devastating humidity, in this hellhole house, for days, now, and the heat pump/AC will probably need to be replaced, $$$!


----------



## HottiMegan

My apartment was really clean yesterday... Then Max and my niece and nephew attacked it.. Now toys are strewn about and i have ALL my plates dirty sitting in the sink waiting for me to attack them. I love having company.. i just don't like the aftermath!


----------



## snuggletiger

Yaaaay for Max & Niece playing


----------



## Your Plump Princess

We just had over a week of temps in the low 50's and high 40's.. Tomorrow it's supposed to be a high of 38, with a chance for 6-8 inches of snow. Followed by lower 30's for a high through saturday.

WTF Mother Nature, TAKE A FREAKING MIDOL >;O


----------



## CastingPearls

We had a freak snowstorm overnight. 
I have completely lost my voice.
I have to postpone the funeral arrangements.
One person has already DEMANDED the funeral not be on a certain day because it's inconvenient. Unfortunately this time they have to be indulged.
People are already fighting over my brother's belongings IN FRONT OF HIS WIFE.
My father and grandmother are telling her to stop crying or asking her why she's crying and that she needs to get over it. He was dead less than 24 hours when they stated that. 
I went apeshit on a 73 year old man and an 86 year old woman because of the the previous sentence which is part of the reason why I lost my voice.
My flu is not improving.
No one else is helping make arrangements.


----------



## Dromond

Internet commentary. Enough said.


----------



## Mathias

Throbbing leg pain.


----------



## penguin

My goddaughter. Leaving organising what buses she'll need to take to get to school early so she can go on a school excursion until right now...which is about ten minutes before she needs to leave. ARGH.


----------



## Zandoz

Once again being kept in the dark about something, then being considered the one to blame when that something does not happen as the planner intended.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

CastingPearls said:


> We had a freak snowstorm overnight.
> I have completely lost my voice.
> I have to postpone the funeral arrangements.
> One person has already DEMANDED the funeral not be on a certain day because it's inconvenient. Unfortunately this time they have to be indulged.
> People are already fighting over my brother's belongings IN FRONT OF HIS WIFE.
> My father and grandmother are telling her to stop crying or asking her why she's crying and that she needs to get over it. He was dead less than 24 hours when they stated that.
> I went apeshit on a 73 year old man and an 86 year old woman because of the the previous sentence which is part of the reason why I lost my voice.
> My flu is not improving.
> No one else is helping make arrangements.



Lainey, do you need me to come up there with a heavy-duty nerf bat? I'll do it.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Rowan said:


> I can't stand it either. Never heard of the girl and then I saw some interview with her and she said she's gotten death threats and stuff online...and i couldnt tell why...then i listened to the song.



BGM's catchy, lyrics suck, and the autotune is ridiculously obvious.

Besides, wasn't there a (much better) song along these lines back in the 80's? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaJ00sEgLEU&feature=related


----------



## CAMellie

What's annoying me? Having something I desperately need for my soul dangled over my head until I "prove" myself


----------



## Linda

I can not find my resume. I haven't needed it in ten years but I had it and a list of all the addresses and phone numbers and what not together, I thought in my briefcase of important papers. Not there.  This annoys me.


----------



## penguin

My internet is being stupidly slow. And it's still hot, though we're almost a third of the way through autumn. I know that's two things, but they're both bugging me.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Being unable to get to sleep properly the past week. (I should have been in bed at 7 AM EST. This was posted at 11:34 AM EST)


----------



## luscious_lulu

Forgotten_Futures said:


> This may be a state-level thing, but IIRC, unless a kid gets married and moves out, the parents are legally required to care for them until they're 18. Now, I'm not arguing in favor of the boyfriend - assault is assault, and your sister should have a restraining order on the guy. But child neglect is serious business.



My sister won't leave her boyfriend. My sister is now trying to convince my niece to come home, but my niece doesn't want to go while the bf is there. I'll always be here for my niece. Im going to start looking for a new place.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Rowan said:


> That's really great that you are able to take her in Lulu...I wish the both of you the best of luck and it sounds like she will be a thousand times better off with you!



Thanks darling!


----------



## Mishty

I've been burning the candle at both ends for almost a week now, and all the beer and lack of real sleep has made me feel like complete shit, and I have no one to blame but myself....Not only that, I'm due at the Mormon church to sort clothes for Easter, and I'm one second away from bailing, which makes me feel like a slice of douche. 

What's annoying me? *Me*. :doh:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

The rumor that CBS may be offering Charlie Sheen his job back, because being a batshit crazy, pornstar-fucking, drug abusing warlock is comedy gold.

That and finding out Chris Brown was on Good Morning America. Why?

If I hear about Roman Polanski getting to direct a show on Nickelodeon, I'm taking a flame thrower to this place.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

luscious_lulu said:


> My sister. Her daughter is a good kid 15y/o. Doesn't drink, do drugs or smoke. My niece tries really hard in school & wants to be a doctor.
> 
> My sister kicked my niece out of the house because she doesn't help around the house & my niece hates my sisters boyfriend. The boyfriend has spent half the time they've been dating in jail & my sister has gotten at least one black eye from him.
> 
> I've taken my niece in. We don't know if it's going to be permanent, but as long as she wants to stay with me she will have a home.





luscious_lulu said:


> My sister won't leave her boyfriend. My sister is now trying to convince my niece to come home, but my niece doesn't want to go while the bf is there. I'll always be here for my niece. Im going to start looking for a new place.



I... totally misread that. I saw the first post as saying your niece's BF was a violent jailbird = P

Sounds like your sister is either a sap, or one of those freakishly submissive types. Either way, the situation with her daughter is criminal at best, and it may be worth your while to consider legal solutions (temp custody and reparations, or something to that effect).


----------



## HottiMegan

I have THE WORST sinus headache that i have had in a very long time. My eyeballs feel like they're being squeezed out of my head. I think if i poke my cheekbones gently, they might shatter from the pressure.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Me
..........


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> Leave it to crazy Middle Tennessee weather to be this warm in mid-March! It's already hit 80+, with devastating humidity, in this hellhole house, for days, now, and the heat pump/AC will probably need to be replaced, $$$!



Showers of blessings came down upon Mom and me!!! I called our home repair warranty company yesterday and the A/C tech came by today and repaired our unit for nothing more than our service call rate! Turned out that the Fan Run/Compressor Run capacitor had burned out, almost certainly from a loose connector, as the compressor has been noisy ever the last tech installed it in '06 or '07. Replacing the bad capacitor got the system running and dramatically reduced compressor noise. Woo-hoo, epic win/win!!!


----------



## CAMellie

I just can't win for losing. Can't say anything right. I think I'll crawl in a hole somewhere.


----------



## penguin

We did lots of walking around the city today, and my feet hurt. Not too badly, but I could really do with a foot massage.


----------



## Fuzzy

I don't have any Reese's.


----------



## penguin

Fuzzy said:


> I don't have any Reese's.



I did, but they're all gone now


----------



## Allie Cat

I just found out that even IF the insurance offered through my job covered my doctor visits, meds, and eventual surgery, I would have to pay the full prices out of pocket for a YEAR because being transgendered is a pre-existing condition.

Fuck the insurance industry and I can't wait until Obamacare goes into effect so I can have health care! *angry rant*


----------



## luscious_lulu

I'm still in a bad mood.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Driving 2 hours to see a dr. because we can't afford health care.

I'm annoyed, but grateful in the grand scheme of things that I at least have a place that I can go...but just dread the drive.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

At some point I need to be reminded that in a professional workplace, people will act like ethical, responsible adults instead of clique-driven, petulant children.


----------



## CastingPearls

I keep picking up the phone to call Donny but he's not there anymore and I have to go to the train station to pick up some of his friends tomorrow but i don't feel like entertaining anyone even though I told them they could stay with me until the funeral because they didn't have the money for a motel. 

I'm just really tired and sad and lonely. 

This is probably the wrong thread.


----------



## Zandoz

The med they put me on last week is agrivating my already bad cases of weakness, joint pain and cramps.


----------



## luscious_lulu

CastingPearls said:


> I keep picking up the phone to call Donny but he's not there anymore and I have to go to the train station to pick up some of his friends tomorrow but i don't feel like entertaining anyone even though I told them they could stay with me until the funeral because they didn't have the money for a motel.
> 
> I'm just really tired and sad and lonely.
> 
> This is probably the wrong thread.




(((hugs)))


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> I keep picking up the phone to call Donny but he's not there anymore and I have to go to the train station to pick up some of his friends tomorrow but i don't feel like entertaining anyone even though I told them they could stay with me until the funeral because they didn't have the money for a motel.
> 
> I'm just really tired and sad and lonely.
> 
> This is probably the wrong thread.



Soft hugs, Lainey.


----------



## Adamantoise

CastingPearls said:


> I keep picking up the phone to call Donny but he's not there anymore and I have to go to the train station to pick up some of his friends tomorrow but i don't feel like entertaining anyone even though I told them they could stay with me until the funeral because they didn't have the money for a motel.
> 
> I'm just really tired and sad and lonely.
> 
> This is probably the wrong thread.



I hope everything works out for you,Elaine-we're all here for you.


----------



## Mishty

My nails are finally long and sharp(and perfectly even), and I get a girlfriend....fuck. Good bye six weeks of nail growth. :doh:


----------



## Linda

Going to Church results in Obesity?
This article annoys the hell out of me.

http://healthland.time.com/2011/03/24/why-going-to-church-can-make-you-fat/


----------



## imfree

Linda said:


> Going to Church results in Obesity?
> This article annoys the hell out of me.
> 
> http://healthland.time.com/2011/03/24/why-going-to-church-can-make-you-fat/



Those idiots! Maybe their article should have been written "News Flash: Eating results In Obesity"! DOH!!!, duh!, ya' think when a group of people is together a few hours that they might just have a meal together? Sometimes food choices, available or made while away just aren't as good as those at home. I think a lot of secular meetings and events could have similar effects of meals being eaten away from home and obesity. (SnarkFont) It's obviously God's fault for making fattening food and situations in which people have meals together!


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Work last night and Calvinists all the time. Love is a choice you doofballs


----------



## imfree

That 160GB hard drive Kiddo and I installed back in July has given me severe grief for the second time, and hopefully the last time, yesterday. Several months ago it got bad about needing several tries to boot-up, then quit, then bios finally recognized the problem, repairing/deleting bad sectors. Yesterday it totally failed again. Windows would not start. Power did not come on when I attempted to start the computer on the bench. I found an intermittent power supply plug when I poked around inside the machine. Cleaning and reseating the power supply to mother board plug took care of the power problem. Windows showed the HD to be bad when I got the computer to power up. I used my old, full, 40GB drive to boot the computer up and an external drive adapter kit to read that 160GB suspected drive. Windows saw the 160GB drive and read it without problems. Windows scanned and repaired it after I reinstalled it. The best I can figure is that I could have corrupted some boot data by not waiting long enough to kill power after selecting "turn off without installing updates" or that bad PS connection corrupted the HD. I hate fighting computer woes with a purple passion! Being poor and having to DIY repair really sux at times!


----------



## Allie Cat

My boyfriend broke up with me today.

Then about two hours later I found out he had cheated on me. ._.


----------



## Rowan

Went on a date tonight...well..it was supposed to be a date...we met at the pool hall and he said he got a call from someone needing to drop their computer off to be repaired (he's a computer technician). So, I figured he was going to say sorry for driving over to the pool hall but that he had to go. Instead he asked if i wanted to go to his cousin's place where he was housesitting and he'd make me dinner and we could watch a movie. So I took a chance and said okay. We talked a lot and i thought he was just the kind of guy I was looking for. We had some kisses and such, but i told him there was no way I was having sex with him on the first date. He wanted me to stay the night and cuddle, but i told him i have stuff to do in the morning so had to go. He called me to make sure i got home okay and said he'd call me tomorrow and still wanted to take me out on a real date since tonight's got screwed up. Well, a few minutes later I open my email to find this: 

_Hey had a good time but ya i know theres a but. I'm not so sure we are on same level and not really looking for anything more than what is normal meaning a friendship. I cant be anyones man at this point and still not ready for relationship sorry. So i hope this doesnt mean we cant be friends and i also hope you get a job and a nice man to create a good relationship but again im not it sorry._

So, at this point, I am convinced there are no HONEST decent men....especially not in my town. *sigh*


----------



## luscious_lulu

(((hugs))) you deserve so much better



Alicia Rose said:


> My boyfriend broke up with me today.
> 
> Then about two hours later I found out he had cheated on me. ._.



What a douchebag. Not even man enough to tell you in person.



Rowan said:


> Went on a date tonight...well..it was supposed to be a date...we met at the pool hall and he said he got a call from someone needing to drop their computer off to be repaired (he's a computer technician). So, I figured he was going to say sorry for driving over to the pool hall but that he had to go. Instead he asked if i wanted to go to his cousin's place where he was housesitting and he'd make me dinner and we could watch a movie. So I took a chance and said okay. We talked a lot and i thought he was just the kind of guy I was looking for. We had some kisses and such, but i told him there was no way I was having sex with him on the first date. He wanted me to stay the night and cuddle, but i told him i have stuff to do in the morning so had to go. He called me to make sure i got home okay and said he'd call me tomorrow and still wanted to take me out on a real date since tonight's got screwed up. Well, a few minutes later I open my email to find this:
> 
> _Hey had a good time but ya i know theres a but. I'm not so sure we are on same level and not really looking for anything more than what is normal meaning a friendship. I cant be anyones man at this point and still not ready for relationship sorry. So i hope this doesnt mean we cant be friends and i also hope you get a job and a nice man to create a good relationship but again im not it sorry._
> 
> So, at this point, I am convinced there are no HONEST decent men....especially not in my town. *sigh*


----------



## Mathias

My powerchair's charger stopped working last night. Shit.


----------



## CAMellie

My mother went on a screaming rampage today because my daughter "didn't spend enough time with her". My mom spent most of the weekend working in her garden or sleeping. Wtf did she expect? Besides, my daughter came to spend the weekend with ME, dammit!


----------



## WVMountainrear

Alicia Rose said:


> My boyfriend broke up with me today.
> 
> Then about two hours later I found out he had cheated on me. ._.





Rowan said:


> Went on a date tonight...well..it was supposed to be a date...we met at the pool hall and he said he got a call from someone needing to drop their computer off to be repaired (he's a computer technician). So, I figured he was going to say sorry for driving over to the pool hall but that he had to go. Instead he asked if i wanted to go to his cousin's place where he was housesitting and he'd make me dinner and we could watch a movie. So I took a chance and said okay. We talked a lot and i thought he was just the kind of guy I was looking for. We had some kisses and such, but i told him there was no way I was having sex with him on the first date. He wanted me to stay the night and cuddle, but i told him i have stuff to do in the morning so had to go. He called me to make sure i got home okay and said he'd call me tomorrow and still wanted to take me out on a real date since tonight's got screwed up. Well, a few minutes later I open my email to find this:
> 
> _Hey had a good time but ya i know theres a but. I'm not so sure we are on same level and not really looking for anything more than what is normal meaning a friendship. I cant be anyones man at this point and still not ready for relationship sorry. So i hope this doesnt mean we cant be friends and i also hope you get a job and a nice man to create a good relationship but again im not it sorry._
> 
> So, at this point, I am convinced there are no HONEST decent men....especially not in my town. *sigh*



Big hugs to both of you. You both deserve so much more than what you've been handed lately.


----------



## Rowan

luscious_lulu said:


> (((hugs))) you deserve so much better
> 
> 
> 
> What a douchebag. Not even man enough to tell you in person.





lovelylady78 said:


> Big hugs to both of you. You both deserve so much more than what you've been handed lately.



Thanks ladies....I guess I'm just going to have to resign myself to being single and alone the rest of my miserable life. *sigh*


----------



## penguin

The pill is messing with my moods and emotions too much. I'll have to try another type or try a different type of birth control :/


----------



## WVMountainrear

Rowan said:


> Thanks ladies....I guess I'm just going to have to resign myself to being single and alone the rest of my miserable life. *sigh*




That's where I kind of am right now. I have so much going on in other areas of my life, I can't be concerned with men at the moment. I need to take a break from my social life.


----------



## Allie Cat

luscious_lulu said:


> (((hugs))) you deserve so much better





lovelylady78 said:


> Big hugs to both of you. You both deserve so much more than what you've been handed lately.



Thank you both 

I'm getting.. better...

I don't think I'm going to date anyone for a while though.


----------



## Rowan

penguin said:


> The pill is messing with my moods and emotions too much. I'll have to try another type or try a different type of birth control :/



I know it's not for everyone, but im on the depo shot and i LOVE it. Ive been on it since 97 and since then havent had that pesky monthly visitor and with it being one shot every three months, its so totally convenient since i terribly 
forget to take pills.


----------



## penguin

Rowan said:


> I know it's not for everyone, but im on the depo shot and i LOVE it. Ive been on it since 97 and since then havent had that pesky monthly visitor and with it being one shot every three months, its so totally convenient since i terribly
> forget to take pills.



My sister was on that for years, and apart from gaining weight in her ass, loved it. I really don't like the idea of having something in me that I can't easily stop/take out, so an IUD, Implanon or depro make me uneasy. I should get over that, I know. I used to love the nuvaring, and used it for over 2 years before I got pregnant (which wasn't while I was using it), but I didn't like it at all when I used it again recently. I never had this problem with the pill before, either. I guess it's mostly to do with how my body processes the hormones since being pregnant, and I'll have to talk to my doctor about it. I'll need to research other HBC I guess. I do know depression can be a side effect of the pill, too, and it's really a struggle to stay on top of it right now.


----------



## CAMellie

My oldest son is going through some VERY bad things with his adopted fathers right now...and I can't be there to help him.


----------



## Mishty

Apparently I'm the "biggest, meanest bitch, ever" because I won't take bullshit off of the old lady. It annoys me because I'm already tired of _this_.


----------



## HottiMegan

We went through the expense and paid time off from work to go down to Sacramento for my son Max's ear reconstructive surgery. Well we go in this morning, they put him out and discover he has an ear infection. So they go ahead and put the ear tube in but skip the big part and bring him out. So now we get to wait at least 2 months for a surgery date again. Sigh.. Max was crying the whole time in the recovery room with disappointment. Broke my heart for him.


----------



## 1love_emily

HottiMegan said:


> We went through the expense and paid time off from work to go down to Sacramento for my son Max's ear reconstructive surgery. Well we go in this morning, they put him out and discover he has an ear infection. So they go ahead and put the ear tube in but skip the big part and bring him out. So now we get to wait at least 2 months for a surgery date again. Sigh.. Max was crying the whole time in the recovery room with disappointment. Broke my heart for him.



I'm so sorry Megan. That's terrible for you and your son. I hope he gets better, I hope his ear tube does him right, and I hope he gets the surgery soon.


----------



## 1love_emily

I have a herd of cotton ball hamsters traveling around in my sinuses.





































For those who aren't doped up on Sinclair and Nyquil, that means I have a cold. A terrible, no good, very bad cold.


----------



## Lamia

At work I am annoyed that the phone rings or doorbell rings EVERYTIME I am in the bathroom at work. In an 8 hour shift I might run to the bathroom twice. 

Today the guy just kept ringing the doorbell over and over and over. By the time I got to the door he was gone. I get back into the office and he's knocking on the window like a mental patient. So I go around and let him in he had locked himself out. 

GRRRRRR 

It was kind of funny though because the doorbell would ring and I would just keep peeing....it's not like you can stop in mid-pee.


----------



## Mathias

HottiMegan said:


> We went through the expense and paid time off from work to go down to Sacramento for my son Max's ear reconstructive surgery. Well we go in this morning, they put him out and discover he has an ear infection. So they go ahead and put the ear tube in but skip the big part and bring him out. So now we get to wait at least 2 months for a surgery date again. Sigh.. Max was crying the whole time in the recovery room with disappointment. Broke my heart for him.



That's so sad Megan. I hope everything goes well for him.


----------



## HottiMegan

1love_emily said:


> I'm so sorry Megan. That's terrible for you and your son. I hope he gets better, I hope his ear tube does him right, and I hope he gets the surgery soon.





Mathias said:


> That's so sad Megan. I hope everything goes well for him.



Thanks. The ear infection is just one of many he's had over the years. He gets them very easily, hence the ear tube. It was just a big let down. At least we made the trip fun and went to the zoo. The animals were all really active since it was the first sunshine in a long time.


----------



## Scorsese86

For some reason, I managed to delete every e-mail I had in my account


----------



## Mishty

My girlfriends daughter is in hospital having emergency surgery and I can't be there for her because her family and her ex-husband isn't to keen on the idea of us as a couple, and I know she needs me, and her daughter even asked for me. The bastards. I'm taking her something tomorrow and staying the entire visiting hour, they can kiss my ass.


----------



## Mathias

Eye Allergies.


----------



## danielson123

My mom's fiancee mounting his deer head in my house. It's tacky, and looks out of place.


----------



## Fuzzy

Niacin Flush... oy!


----------



## 1love_emily

I am so physically and mentally exhausted that I cant lift my legs/walk or lift my arms without cringing. It's going to be hell today at my 8-story school.


----------



## Zandoz

Wide awake at 6:30am, and immediately start yawning uncontrollably


----------



## CAMellie

I'm extremely annoyed at how much me, my mom, my sisters, and my daughter are alike. We will definitely never be The Cleavers. Heh


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm leaving for a weekend trip tomorrow morning and we're supposed to get up to 12 inches of snow starting this evening into the next two days so driving can be really treacherous and although I'm more fearless than Spouse when it comes to driving in bad weather he's all macho'd up and demands to do the driving even though he's getting heart skips thinking about it.


----------



## Allie Cat

I found out from the friend who told me that my boyfriend cheated on me that it was the same day that he broke up with me, and that he's dating the girl he cheated on me with now 
...and then I unfriended him on facebook
...and I miss him so bad



...fucking jerk ;_;


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

I'm annoyed about events at work today that are largely out of my control, wholly political/personnel related (not mine, just others), and in general took away from my normally intense productivity. I now get to go home to someone who is also pissed at their workplace but is powerless to effect change, so it's going to be a Perfect Storm of Suck (Morosocyclone? Miserablegeddon?) the entire evening.

Traffic just better move da fuck over...


----------



## Zandoz

For some unknown reason, my right hand/arm has the shakes when I try to hold something :blink:


----------



## danielson123

They are calling for some more snow tomorrow in Pittsburgh...  Must be an April Fool's joke.


----------



## blueeyedevie

The one thing that is bothering me the most is Long Island is suppose to be so easy to dive on ( not get lost in other words) and I get lost every single time I go out of my two comfort places... ( any volunteers for driving me about,apply hear) LOL:doh:


----------



## Allie Cat

danielson123 said:


> They are calling for some more snow tomorrow in Pittsburgh...  Must be an April Fool's joke.



WTF really?? 

oh hi fellow Pittsburgher!


----------



## Mathias

I saw the girl I've been crushing on arm in arm with someone else. **Sigh**


----------



## bmann0413

A friend of mine admitted to falling for me. I like her too, but I also like this OTHER girl as well.

I'm not good at stuff like this.


----------



## danielson123

Alicia Rose said:


> WTF really??
> 
> oh hi fellow Pittsburgher!



Hi, nice to meet you. 
Now I'm annoyed that it did snow a bit and the weatherman did the weather upside-down, as if that's an acceptable April Fool's joke...


----------



## Mathias

Went to the mall intending to pick up eye drops and forgot to pick up said eye drops. :doh:


----------



## KittyKitten

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I hate these damn high gas prices!!!!


----------



## TwilightStarr

I don't have a guy that will come over and cuddle with me while watching Criminal Minds & Storage Wars


----------



## CrazyGuy13

People being crazy and involving me in stuff that I have no idea about (apply as needed).


----------



## CAMellie

I'm annoyed because Adrian acted all butt-hurt when I said I don't consider the background noise in video games to be real music. You know...like I don't understand how people listen to video game soundtracks. Meh. Hard to explain.


----------



## penguin

I need to buy a new landline phone


----------



## Allie Cat

CAMellie said:


> I'm annoyed because Adrian acted all butt-hurt when I said I don't consider the background noise in video games to be real music. You know...like I don't understand how people listen to video game soundtracks. Meh. Hard to explain.



You've obviously never listened to the soundtrack to Ar tonelico then. Video games have some amazing music if you really listen.


----------



## SMA413

I'm super annoyed with my ear. I had surgery on Monday, so there's all this packing in there right now, so my hearing is worse than it was before (only temporarily, thankfully). I just want this whole thing to be done with.


----------



## snuggletiger

That there's people on this forum who joke about raping people. There are just certain standards that should be universal.


----------



## CAMellie

Adrian downloaded some video game from a pirating site and is forcing his computer to ignore the threat detections from his anti-virus program. I told him that if he does that and his computer crashes...he's on his own. I won't buy him another one. He just got this one two weeks ago!


----------



## luscious_lulu

snuggletiger said:


> That there's people on this forum who joke about raping people. There are just certain standards that should be universal.



Agreed...
....


----------



## danielson123

The fact that a bus goes by in front of my house every half hour.


----------



## Mathias

I can't stop playing farmville. :doh:


----------



## luscious_lulu

Mathias said:


> I can't stop playing farmville. :doh:



Just go cold turkey...


----------



## CastingPearls

Mathias said:


> I can't stop playing farmville. :doh:


Sync issues cured me of Farmville and Frontierville forever.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Mathias said:


> I can't stop playing farmville. :doh:



At one point or another, I think I've been addicted to every one of those Zynga games (with the exception of the Poker)...listen to Pat. Just stop. It feels good not to have to log back in every 24-48 hours depending on your choice of crop.


----------



## 1love_emily

I really want to text someone, to hang out with someone, to kiss someone, and to cuddle with someone. I have no one to do anything with.


----------



## danielson123

I got another one. 3 day weekend. Empty house. New movies out tomorrow. Nobody to go out with. Nothing to do.


----------



## HottiMegan

First we had 6 days of puking from my little guy. Then Max got a cold and was out of school for two days with a fever and general malaise. Got Alex better only for him to get pink eye! Two sick kids plus me not feeling so hot is really rough. My allergies are out of control so all i want to do is sleep. I'm ready for a well household. I want us to get out and enjoy spring!


----------



## Fuzzy

Niacin Flush..


----------



## Zandoz

Yawning up a storm, but can't sleep...again.


----------



## Allie Cat

CAMellie said:


> Adrian downloaded some video game from a pirating site and is forcing his computer to ignore the threat detections from his anti-virus program. I told him that if he does that and his computer crashes...he's on his own. I won't buy him another one. He just got this one two weeks ago!



Even if he does load it up with viruses, most of those can be removed, and if it crashes, that can be fixed too.

<= reinstalls her OS and reformats her HD far too often...


----------



## CAMellie

Alicia Rose said:


> You've obviously never listened to the soundtrack to Ar tonelico then. Video games have some amazing music if you really listen.





Alicia Rose said:


> Even if he does load it up with viruses, most of those can be removed, and if it crashes, that can be fixed too.
> 
> <= reinstalls her OS and reformats her HD far too often...



Are you stalking me...cause that would be super. 


*name that quote and win a cookie*


Yes...I am a smartass.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Maybe not annoyed by, but intrigued by: Out of all the fat/size-acceptance blogs on Tumblr, I've pretty much seen not a single mention of FAs/chubby chasers/guys who like fat girls and/or their FFA counterparts.

And I think I prefer it like that: A non-issue.


----------



## rellis10

The Orange Mage said:


> Maybe not annoyed by, but intrigued by: Out of all the fat/size-acceptance blogs on Tumblr, I've pretty much seen not a single mention of FAs/chubby chasers/guys who like fat girls and/or their FFA counterparts.
> 
> And I think I prefer it like that: A non-issue.



I agree, that's how it should be in a perfect world.

My annoyance...cars with stereos that have sooooooo much bass the people in them must be deaf.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

People that act like they hold a higher value than you.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

CAMellie said:


> Adrian downloaded some video game from a pirating site and is forcing his computer to ignore the threat detections from his anti-virus program. I told him that if he does that and his computer crashes...he's on his own. I won't buy him another one. He just got this one two weeks ago!



He won't need to buy a new computer, merely re-core it, which involves reformatting and starting over with everything. Some suggestions:
What anti-virus is he using? Is it free or pay version? I can recommend Avast, AVG and NOD32 as excellent apps, which cost only about $30 per year per PC. Don't waste your time with Symantec because it's bloatware.
If he is downloading pirated materials with a free AV app, it will NOT protect him adequately. The free apps do a decent job, but any advanced "file sharing" requires advanced protective software.
He should be running a spyware detector in concert with an antivirus app.
Best recommendation: Back up his basic data files (pics, video, documents, email folders, favorites), reformat hard drive (full reformat and wipe, preferably--tell him to look up Bart's Nuke Disk), reinstall OS and only put his backed up data on after he installs a new AV app. Lose all the pirated files, he won't likely know which one did the damage.


----------



## CAMellie

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> He won't need to buy a new computer, merely re-core it, which involves reformatting and starting over with everything. Some suggestions:
> What anti-virus is he using? Is it free or pay version? I can recommend Avast, AVG and NOD32 as excellent apps, which cost only about $30 per year per PC. Don't waste your time with Symantec because it's bloatware.
> If he is downloading pirated materials with a free AV app, it will NOT protect him adequately. The free apps do a decent job, but any advanced "file sharing" requires advanced protective software.
> He should be running a spyware detector in concert with an antivirus app.
> Best recommendation: Back up his basic data files (pics, video, documents, email folders, favorites), reformat hard drive (full reformat and wipe, preferably--tell him to look up Bart's Nuke Disk), reinstall OS and only put his backed up data on after he installs a new AV app. Lose all the pirated files, he won't likely know which one did the damage.



Thanks for the advice, AS. His computer is fine. I was just feeling bitchy when I posted that because he kept cursing at his computer for trying to warn him. I'm well aware that he can re-format...again, I was just being bitchy.


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm annoyed at the near complete lack of creativity in Hollywood. I know there are people with great ideas working there, but they're not allowed to pursue those ideas. They just languish and wither in the Hollywood system. It makes me depressed really.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

CAMellie said:


> Thanks for the advice, AS. His computer is fine. I was just feeling bitchy when I posted that because he kept cursing at his computer for trying to warn him. I'm well aware that he can re-format...again, I was just being bitchy.



Don't stop being bitchy, just tell him to stop downloading risky shit without protection. His punishment for lack of protection should be a frillion popups - that's what they're designed to do: Annoy the shit out of you. 

A guy shouldn't screw a prostitute** who offers free sex without wondering about protection, why should he trust a website that offers similar temptations?

**: A guy shouldn't screw a free prostitute to begin with, but if you don't trust it, don't download it. For every website offering a file there are literally dozens of torrents and Usenet binaries that offer the same thing with varying degrees of protection.


----------



## danielson123

I think I got blown off. By my dad.


----------



## CAMellie

Facebook is annoying the crap out of me. My Wall is inaccessible to me.


----------



## SMA413

I'm annoyed by biology and it's impeccable timing.


----------



## Scorsese86

I'm annoyed that my financial situation is not something to brag about.


----------



## danielson123

The Keurig dropped leaves in with my tea


----------



## 1love_emily

I'm hungry, yet I feel sick at the same time


----------



## Zandoz

Once again sleep deprived. I didn't get to sleep until sometime after 5am...wife was running the vacuum at 8:45 :blink:


----------



## danielson123

There's people working on the bathroom in my house. I'm now going to take 2 buses to campus to excuse myself to the restroom. :goodbye::sad:


----------



## Mathias

My favorite coffee shop went out of business.


----------



## CastingPearls

Mathias said:


> My favorite coffee shop went out of business.


I feel your pain. Mine did too and it was the only local place I could find fresh decaf Sumatra.


----------



## Twilley

The sudden end of the cold weather I've been so thoroughly enjoying ><
Souther spring and summer is an awful thing, and even indoors it's been almost unbearable.


----------



## Heyyou

Having to be inconvenienced by my lack of Internet, i never thought id love the Internet this much and here it is, opening new doors.. and i have to go to -it!- 

.. and waiting until payday.


----------



## Dromond

Twilley said:


> The sudden end of the cold weather I've been so thoroughly enjoying ><
> Souther spring and summer is an awful thing, and even indoors it's been almost unbearable.



This dovetails nicely with my complaint: my vehicle's air conditioner doesn't work.


----------



## Heyyou

I was attacked by a locust today, and i have the encounter on video. Nasty little roach-looking thing. From Egypt, perhaps.


----------



## CastingPearls

Heyyou said:


> I was attacked by a locust today, and i have the encounter on video. Nasty little roach-looking thing. From Egypt, perhaps.


Egypt? Did it show you its passport? Why Egypt? You know there are a gazillion American um.... locusts. Sure it wasn't a palmetto bug?


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> Egypt? Did it show you its passport? Why Egypt? You know there are a gazillion American um.... locusts. Sure it wasn't a palmetto bug?



Maybe he looked at its passport.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I need to shop and we seriously have no money. I need retail therapy like a son of a bitch.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I'm annoyed because my heart is aching right now... I just want to be happy


----------



## snuggletiger

Zoomster decides to have a busted water pump. Grrrr. always somethin


----------



## danielson123

I'm sick of living in a house that has 25 steps leading up to it


----------



## Linda

I am annoyed by this cold/sinus infection/mysterious illness/cooty infestation that won't get the hell out of my body. It's been two weeks. It's 80 degrees outside and I could be fishing but instead I am indoors playing nursemaid to myself.


----------



## CAMellie

Linda said:


> I am annoyed by this cold/sinus infection/mysterious illness/cooty infestation that won't get the hell out of my body. It's been two weeks. It's 80 degrees outside and I could be fishing but instead I am indoors playing nursemaid to myself.



Apologies in advance...I read that as "cooter infestation":doh:


----------



## Linda

CAMellie said:


> Apologies in advance...I read that as "cooter infestation":doh:



LMAO!! No thank God!


----------



## mossystate

Water leak somewhere inside a wall. I thought something smelled slightly damp in roomie's room when I was passing through with the vacuum. Went into his closet and looked and looked...and there is the staining, and it can't be new-new. Left a message with the manager. If this turns into a huge deal, I am going to be a very unhappy camper. Can't do another pain in the ass water issue in an apartment...thing.


----------



## CAMellie

My sisters and daughter barely acknowledge my existence unless they want money. I told the the Bank of Melanie is closed until further notice.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MisticalMisty said:


> I need to shop and we seriously have no money. I need retail therapy like a son of a bitch.



Sometimes hitting a thrift store or yard sale can help in an inexpensive way.


----------



## 1love_emily

School. 

That is all.


----------



## penguin

I have a cold


----------



## Mathias

I don't know what happened but the apartment smells horrendous and I'm running low on Febreeze.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Now that I've done my research and have the funds, Craigslist is coming up empty for a nice old Singer sewing machine in my area for under a certain price, whereas less than a month ago there were multiple going for around $50.


----------



## Deven

BOO! The new belt I ordered from Torrid doesn't fit.


----------



## Dromond

I want to snack, but the cupboard is bare. There are no snacks.


----------



## mossystate

So I took roomie's closet apart and found mold and lots of water damage. All his clothing is almost damp, and so is anything else in there. Maintenance guy came by and said it looked like an " easy fix ", but that he would have to wait until he took a " small piece of drywall out to investigate. I was stressing how concerned I am about mold, and while he can't know until he gets in there...he was a little too dismissive. Little over 4 years ago I lost most of my possessions because of water damage and then my stuff being in the apartment for months, stewing, so I had to throw most of it. I am going to be very firm about requiring every precaution being taken. Doesn't help that the last round happened a few months before my Mom died, and I was still dealing with all of it when she died.....and today is the 4th anniversary of her death. I hate to complain on this day, but I just can't handle the possibility of moving, or even trying to find a place to live for a while with Bucky ( a kitty that I can't even get to the vet because he is so skittish about such stuff ), if we have to vacate for a period of time. Knocking on dry wood that things go OK.


----------



## thatgirl08

mossystate said:


> So I took roomie's closet apart and found mold and lots of water damage. All his clothing is almost damp, and so is anything else in there. Maintenance guy came by and said it looked like an " easy fix ", but that he would have to wait until he took a " small piece of drywall out to investigate. I was stressing how concerned I am about mold, and while he can't know until he gets in there...he was a little too dismissive. Little over 4 years ago I lost most of my possessions because of water damage and then my stuff being in the apartment for months, stewing, so I had to throw most of it. I am going to be very firm about requiring every precaution being taken. Doesn't help that the last round happened a few months before my Mom died, and I was still dealing with all of it when she died.....and today is the 4th anniversary of her death. I hate to complain on this day, but I just can't handle the possibility of moving, or even trying to find a place to live for a while with Bucky ( a kitty that I can't even get to the vet because he is so skittish about such stuff ), if we have to vacate for a period of time. Knocking on dry wood that things go OK.



That all sounds incredibly frustrating. I hope it goes okay & the guy can fix it pronto.


----------



## thatgirl08

I'm annoyed that I've been sick for almost three weeks now, first with a cold and now with strep & an ear infection. I'm even more annoyed that my supervisors and my professors are about done with me because of the amount of time I've missed from work (2 days) and school (almost two weeks.) And even more annoying still is "Rachel, can you go sweep the garage?" "Rachel, can you help me move this furniture?" "Rachel, will you do the dishes?" CAN I PLEASE LAY DOWN FOR A MINUTE. AND LIKE, DO NOTHING. I want to curl up in a ball and sleep for a week without having to worry about graduating from college or getting fired from my job. bleh.


----------



## Mishty

This god damn tooth ache hurts. 
There is steak and chicken pasta and I can't eat it cause of my jaw pain.

fml


----------



## HottiMegan

I am sick.. Probably a sinus infection and/or bronchitis. Last night the congestion moved into my right ear. So it's like my hearing is gone in my right ear. It sucks!! I am tempted to hit a doctor this weekend so i can get some meds to get me better.


----------



## SMA413

The glue covering the incision behind my ear. I'm trying so hard not to pick at it!!


----------



## The Orange Mage

Someone breaking the sever by friend-requesting me on Facebook. I haven't contacted you for a reason, and you de-friended me for a reason, too. It's kind of a slap in the face.


----------



## Deven

My brother is coming for Easter. Another holiday where I get to starve myself until everyone goes to bed to avoid comments.


----------



## HottiMegan

DevenDoom said:


> My brother is coming for Easter. Another holiday where I get to starve myself until everyone goes to bed to avoid comments.



I do the same thing when my relatives visit. I feel your pain...


----------



## CAMellie

My roomie bought a cheap bath mat and I slipped on it 5 times...with my right leg...where my hip was severely injured. I've been taking pain pills for it and they knock me out. I've slept most of the day away.


----------



## Heyyou

CAMellie said:


> My roomie bought a cheap bath mat and I slipped on it 5 times...with my right leg...where my hip was severely injured. I've been taking pain pills for it and they knock me out. I've slept most of the day away.



I hope you feel better and recover soon, CAMeille!


----------



## danielson123

I sat in gum.


----------



## penguin

I've got one of the music channels on, and I was enjoying the music without paying attention to it. A new song started and I thought "oh that's not bad", then I looked, and saw that it was _Justin Bieber_. UGH. I immediately took that back, but the damage was done


----------



## littlefairywren

danielson123 said:


> I sat in gum.



OMG...so glad I am not the only one who does this! If there is gum to be found, I will find it! Sit, step, lean on, blow a bubble and it ricochets back into my hair. Tastes good though


----------



## louisaml

My brother in law moved in on Christmas and hasn't paid anything. I felt bad because he lived in a gutted trailer with no heat, water, or electricity. Now I want him back there. He refuses to help pay the bills or pay rent. When we are short on bill money he makes us pay him back. He is in debt to 2 banks because he thinks the overdraft option is free money. He is behind 2 months to his PO. All he spends his money on is beer, scratch tickets, and smokes. He steals my smokes even though he knows I can only afford a certain amount per week. He runs crying to mommy every time I stand up to him, and now my in laws wont speak to me. He wont refill the toilet paper or do the dishes. He does not clean unless my dad is coming over. He called my 77 year old father an ahole to his face because my dad told him to start giving us money. He brings skanks over and then kicks me out of my living room and away from the tv and internet I pay for. He volunteers me for skank spawn duty without telling me. He did not buy us anything for Christmas or our wedding and he was the best man. He did not write the speech as best man. He left as the ceremony was starting to buy beer. I can't kick him out because his brother, my husband, doesn't want to get cussed out and yelled at by his mother again. I told him I was not putting him on the lease this time because he is too in debt, and then my wonderful mother in law called me an evil biotch and said that I need to help him and baby him like she does, and that I am not her daughter in law because Bill and I had a civil union. Bill stands up for me and then gets yelled at by everyone and gets jumped by his brother and can't call the cops because he is on probation because of his brother.

Sorry that is so long.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I can't sleep for shit. This past month and a half, the only time I've slept through the night was the two nights I came home from my friends house buzzed. I just wanna effin' sleep, Man!


----------



## Allie Cat

louisaml said:


> My brother in law moved in on Christmas and hasn't paid anything. I felt bad because he lived in a gutted trailer with no heat, water, or electricity. Now I want him back there. He refuses to help pay the bills or pay rent. When we are short on bill money he makes us pay him back. He is in debt to 2 banks because he thinks the overdraft option is free money. He is behind 2 months to his PO. All he spends his money on is beer, scratch tickets, and smokes. He steals my smokes even though he knows I can only afford a certain amount per week. He runs crying to mommy every time I stand up to him, and now my in laws wont speak to me. He wont refill the toilet paper or do the dishes. He does not clean unless my dad is coming over. He called my 77 year old father an ahole to his face because my dad told him to start giving us money. He brings skanks over and then kicks me out of my living room and away from the tv and internet I pay for. He volunteers me for skank spawn duty without telling me. He did not buy us anything for Christmas or our wedding and he was the best man. He did not write the speech as best man. He left as the ceremony was starting to buy beer. I can't kick him out because his brother, my husband, doesn't want to get cussed out and yelled at by his mother again. I told him I was not putting him on the lease this time because he is too in debt, and then my wonderful mother in law called me an evil biotch and said that I need to help him and baby him like she does, and that I am not her daughter in law because Bill and I had a civil union. Bill stands up for me and then gets yelled at by everyone and gets jumped by his brother and can't call the cops because he is on probation because of his brother.
> 
> Sorry that is so long.



You should probably just kill him. Sounds like he's not worth the bother of keeping around and there's no other way to get rid of him... >_>


----------



## Deven

Alicia Rose said:


> You should probably just kill him. Sounds like he's not worth the bother of keeping around and there's no other way to get rid of him... >_>



I agree >.>

*edit: This isn't a "kill him" seriously post. I think there has to be other avenues... even if it means pissing off the inlaws.


----------



## Deven

My appointments keep getting pushed back at my new shrink. If this keeps up, I'm taking my business elsewhere.


----------



## imfree

AVG 2011 won't let me delete it to properly re-install it, despite the fact that I bought the antivirus and have a license number. Life gits tee-jis, don't it?


----------



## penguin

A certain child woke me far too early this morning, which comes after a night where I was awake too much. UGH. So ready to sleep all day.


----------



## Zandoz

imfree said:


> AVG 2011 won't let me delete it to properly re-install it, despite the fact that I bought the antivirus and have a license number. Life gits tee-jis, don't it?



I ran into the same problem a couple months ago....I switched to Avast


----------



## imfree

Zandoz said:


> I ran into the same problem a couple months ago....I switched to Avast



They already f**ked me out of $35, so I've got to endure working with their support department until I get it straightened out.


----------



## Wagimawr

Played my first online round of Goldeneye 007 in a week or so, get through one game *hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng* OH THANKS FOR FREEZING, WII. Ah well, back at it!


----------



## CaitiDee

I'm annoyed that they finally blocked hulu.com at work. What am I supposed to do with myself all day now?!


----------



## louisaml

I am annoyed and beyond pissed at my now ex friend. We were considering him as a roomate but what he said tonight went too far. He asked my husband when is our dog going to die? cause he wanted to know when we can move in. Our dog is a 10 year old rescued Pitt bull. Her back hips are fused together from an injury she sustained when they used her for fighting. It took two years before she trusted me. She is my baby girl and she sleeps right next to me, and keeps my pillow warm until I come to bed. I would never give her up for anyone and the thought of her dying kills me.


----------



## toni

The cappuccino I had with dinner was soooooo not decaf like the lady promised. 4am and I am wide awake....shoot me! :doh:


----------



## CAMellie

I broke a tooth Friday afternoon and my dentist can't see me until Monday morning. My weekend has been shit.


----------



## danielson123

Wedding reception I went to gave me mashed potatoes basically in a glorified pudding cup. Unacceptable.


----------



## thatgirl08

danielson123 said:


> Wedding reception I went to gave me mashed potatoes basically in a glorified pudding cup. Unacceptable.



Honestly.. that sounds kinda awesome.


----------



## Fuzzy

It would appear that I don't have a single German-style potato salad recipe. 

That's just sick and wrong!


----------



## CAMellie

Fuzzy said:


> It would appear that I don't have a single German-style potato salad recipe.
> 
> That's just sick and wrong!



Yes...it is! GET OUT!

I keed...I keed


----------



## penguin

These cupcakes seem to be not as perfect as they should be. I'm not sure what I did wrong


----------



## danielson123

penguin said:


> These cupcakes seem to be not as perfect as they should be. I'm not sure what I did wrong



Too much love 

I'm uncomfortable and can't figure out why.


----------



## CastingPearls

Fuzzy said:


> It would appear that I don't have a single German-style potato salad recipe.
> 
> That's just sick and wrong!


I can't find a recipe for a plain white potato salad. I know there are no crunchy parts to it so if there are onions and celery, they're chopped extremely fine and there's no eggs in it. It's very creamy (lots of mayo and maybe sour cream) and I doubt there's mustard or dill in it either but it DOES have an onion-y flavor to it even though not the texture. I used to buy it from my hometown but I can't justify a ride over 70 miles away just to get potato salad I could probably make on my own if only I had the recipe.


----------



## penguin

danielson123 said:


> Too much love



Hah! You think that'd make them awesome. I think I might need to make another batch. I'm making some for my daughter to take to daycare for her birthday, so they need to be GOOD.


----------



## Allie Cat

Most men that I encounter are either completely uninterested in me or objectify the fuck out of me. Why can't there be more of a happy medium?


----------



## Mishty

My girl didn't drink last night, and I drank to much and apparently did something to upset her because she just sent this text "Yeah you hurt me a lil last night. Like really. But its cool." Now, she won't tell me what I did.... It's so rare for her to be the mad one, she's constantly hurting me and I don't even think twice about forgetting about it....now I'm the uber bitch. :blink:


----------



## mossystate

CastingPearls said:


> I can't find a recipe for a plain white potato salad. I know there are no crunchy parts to it so if there are onions and celery, they're chopped extremely fine and there's no eggs in it. It's very creamy (lots of mayo and maybe sour cream) and I doubt there's mustard or dill in it either but it DOES have an onion-y flavor to it even though not the texture. I used to buy it from my hometown but I can't justify a ride over 70 miles away just to get potato salad I could probably make on my own if only I had the recipe.



I remain pissed off that I didn't ask my mom how she made her potato salad. It wasn't complicated...potatoes...celery...onion...but the ' sauce ' I just can't recreate. Mouth is watering at the thought of it. Potato salad is tricky!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Alicia Rose said:


> Most men that I encounter are either completely uninterested in me or objectify the fuck out of me. Why can't there be more of a happy medium?



Welcome to being a girl.


----------



## thatgirl08

My best friend/girl I'm moving in with in two weeks. I love the girl but holy shiiiit she knows how to get on my nerves! I have faith it'll work itself out once all the apartment prep is settled but god, getting there is killing me.


----------



## CAMellie

My first (abusive) husband's son called me out of nowhere after 12 years...and asked to move in with me. He seriously bumped his damned head.


----------



## danielson123

It's raaaaining. It's nice to listen to, but not when I'm waiting for a bus outside...


----------



## WVMountainrear

I broke the underwire in my favorite bra today.


----------



## Allie Cat

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Welcome to being a girl.



Pshaw.  xD


----------



## CastingPearls

lovelylady78 said:


> I broke the underwire in my favorite bra today.


Was it just a popout or did you snap it?


----------



## WVMountainrear

CastingPearls said:


> Was it just a popout or did you snap it?



Snapped it. :doh:


----------



## mossystate

Day 8 of Let's Fix The Goddamn Closet.

Maintenance guy does something...gets called away. Comes back and wants to monkey around with stuff that isn't of immediate concern. Closet still not finished...and I am dreading how long it will take for them to take care of the bathroom cabinet and wall. Might have to have roomie enter the picture, as my harping is not working.

I am having lottery fantasies.


----------



## 1love_emily

I was going to practice trombone. But NOOOO I can't. Because my mother is sick. And sleeping. It's not like she's been sleeping for the past 4 days.... but NOOO can't be the one to wake mother up. 

I can't wait for college. They have practice rooms there where I can practice anytime I want.


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> I can't wait for college. They have practice rooms there where I can practice anytime I want.



I wish people here would use those... There's been somebody playing loud, not good piano in the lobby of the student union for about 90 minutes now and they won't quit/get better...


----------



## CastingPearls

lovelylady78 said:


> Snapped it. :doh:


My condolences.


----------



## Heyyou

Spent $60 on gas today, even though it yielded some good results!


----------



## littlefairywren

lovelylady78 said:


> I broke the underwire in my favorite bra today.



I HATE when that happens!


----------



## Lovelyone

Being taken for granted and treated as someone's pet project.


----------



## mossystate

1love_emily said:


> I was going to practice trombone. But NOOOO I can't. Because my mother is sick. And sleeping. It's not like she's been sleeping for the past 4 days.... but NOOO can't be the one to wake mother up.
> 
> I can't wait for college. They have practice rooms there where I can practice anytime I want.



Eeeep! Your bedside manner would make me hope you go to college...and soon!


----------



## CAMellie

My late husband's mother is trying to invite everyone she knows and everyone who ever knew Kerry (my late husband) to my wedding. I put my foot down immediately...and the thought of inviting my late husband's friends to my wedding to another man is just...creepy. *shudders*
My wedding list is complete, dammit!


----------



## mel

sinus pressure:shocked:


----------



## Twilley

lovelylady78 said:


> Snapped it. :doh:



That bites! I hope the wire wasn't poking into you all day ><


----------



## penguin

I burnt my tongue a little last night, but it's hurting more now than it did then.


----------



## CAMellie

My mom never answers her damned phone and then bitches at me when she's the last to find out about stuff.


----------



## louisaml

I got a certified letter from the IRS today. They want to seize all my possessions and property. They claim I owe them $2095 for unclaimed wages in 2008. I just started working for the first time since 2007. I am so pissed because there goes all my wages. I haven't even received a notice from them before now. The a hole at the post office, cause they sent it certified mail, told me that I was going to jail where I belonged. I have no clue what to do. I have rent to pay, and bills with contracts. My paycheck is what puts food on the table. I hate 420.


----------



## cinnamitch

louisaml said:


> I got a certified letter from the IRS today. They want to seize all my possessions and property. They claim I owe them $2095 for unclaimed wages in 2008. I just started working for the first time since 2007. I am so pissed because there goes all my wages. I haven't even received a notice from them before now. The a hole at the post office, cause they sent it certified mail, told me that I was going to jail where I belonged. I have no clue what to do. I have rent to pay, and bills with contracts. My paycheck is what puts food on the table. I hate 420.



You call them and make payment arrangements. If you have proof that you declared the wages then bring it to them. Trust me it won't go away. They are pretty good to make payment arrangements though. They aren't going to come take your stuff, but they will garnish wages and any other refunds due you. SO it is better to just talk to them and be honest on what you can realistically pay per month. As long as you keep to it they won't bother you.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

louisaml said:


> I got a certified letter from the IRS today. They want to seize all my possessions and property. They claim I owe them $2095 for unclaimed wages in 2008. I just started working for the first time since 2007. I am so pissed because there goes all my wages. I haven't even received a notice from them before now. The a hole at the post office, cause they sent it certified mail, told me that I was going to jail where I belonged. I have no clue what to do. I have rent to pay, and bills with contracts. My paycheck is what puts food on the table. I hate 420.





cinnamitch said:


> You call them and make payment arrangements. If you have proof that you declared the wages then bring it to them. Trust me it won't go away. They are pretty good to make payment arrangements though. They aren't going to come take your stuff, but they will garnish wages and any other refunds due you. SO it is better to just talk to them and be honest on what you can realistically pay per month. As long as you keep to it they won't bother you.



I read his post as him saying he had no wages in 2008 and they think he did.

*Louis, if you had no income in 2008 and they're about to seize your property because they think you did, get on the phone QUICK with a taxpayer advocate. *They may not be the ones you need to talk to, but they'll know who to send you to so you can get it resolved quickly. Here's the link to find yours:

http://www.irs.gov/advocate/content/0,,id=150972,00.html


----------



## penguin

- People who don't RSVP to parties. Especially for a child. Yes or no, it's not that hard! 
- People who do RSVP but then forget or change their mind. I understand if you're sick, but as you like and know my child...please. It's for her, not me.
- People who can't put petty bullshit aside and be there for my child like I was there for them and theirs.


----------



## louisaml

I read his post as him saying he had no wages in 2008 and they think he did.

I am a female, sorry if the screen name is misleading, thank you for the site link I will get on that


----------



## The Orange Mage

Sleep. And why my body seems to want 12 hours of it all the damn time. Depression? Maybe. I sleep deeply, so I kind of doubt it's a quality of sleep issue.


----------



## Heyyou

The Orange Mage said:


> Sleep. And why my body seems to want 12 hours of it all the damn time. Depression? Maybe. I sleep deeply, so I kind of doubt it's a quality of sleep issue.



I wish you a more regular sleep pattern. Also, mattress has a lot to do with sleep quality. Mine has a sort of pillowy top, its cool.


----------



## The Orange Mage

My bed and pillows are comfy as heck...falling asleep quickly isn't a problem!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Double-post, sorry.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

louisaml said:


> I read his post as him saying he had no wages in 2008 and they think he did.
> 
> I am a female, sorry if the screen name is misleading, thank you for the site link I will get on that



Sorry for the sex mixup! Glad the link could be helpful.


----------



## Zandoz

The Orange Mage said:


> Sleep. And why my body seems to want 12 hours of it all the damn time. Depression? Maybe. I sleep deeply, so I kind of doubt it's a quality of sleep issue.




I hear ya. No matter how much I sleep, within a few hours of getting up, I'm wanting to nap. Then any time after about 6 pm, if I just "push through it", when it is time for bed I can not get to sleep for hours.


----------



## Heyyou

Zandoz said:


> I hear ya. No matter how much I sleep, within a few hours of getting up, I'm wanting to nap. Then any time after about 6 pm, if I just "push through it", when it is time for bed I can not get to sleep for hours.



Short naps CAN be more beneficial. once when i had a super super busy schedule, short naps achieved the same result as long sleeps (which can make you MORE sleepy,) except when all energy is totally spent and all energy is exhausted and needing replacement.


----------



## mel

My oldest daughter has decided she is "too busy" to come visit next month. Granted she is attending summer term but give me a break..she has 4 or so weeks between semesters. I am not a happy camper about this however..I keep trying to tell myself ..she is a young adult..she is preoccupied with being self absorbed. argh grrrr


----------



## HottiMegan

My tongue is so sore from sucking on cough drops nearly all the time. A sore tongue sucks. I want this darn cough to go away. I get cough fits in the middle of the night that are horrible! go away illness!


----------



## Mishty

So...many...attractive boys...in the... South...must control...my urges...
_Boys_....*boys*...

But why...?


----------



## Zandoz

I'm leaking  I'll not go into further TMI details, but you W/S fans can relax.


----------



## MisticalMisty

my blood sugars were perfect the last two weeks...were...WERE

Nothing's changed. My dr's only solution is a 1,000 calorie diet. I'm more frustrated than annoyed.


----------



## imfree

Starving blood sugars down makes as about much sense to me as eliminating an oil leak in a car's engine by not replacing lost oil.

*Both control the symptoms without addressing the root issue.


----------



## imfree

Slow upload speed and 3 attempts at an 8 hour upload to finally succeed in uploading a 500mb+ video.


----------



## Rojodi

I joined a gym last week: I need a place where I can walk on my foot in comfort. I had a "certified" personal trainer work me out last Friday, to see what I need to work on. It was free, so what the hell? Twenty minutes into it, my blood sugar dropped so rapidily I was nauseous. I had to enter it right there: I had an apple in my bag. That worked.

This morning, I returned for my third time, for what they called "cardio": treadmill walking is easy on my arthritic, bone-spurred foot. The trainer saw me as I came off the machine - 30 minutes of various speeds and elevations - and told me, "You know, you NEED to use resistance training if you wish to lose any weight." I looked at this punk ass 20something and laughed.

"Jeez, so me losing 30 lbs since Thanksgiving isn't good? Just wlking and carefully watching my diet isn't good enough?"

He looked at me and said, "No. You need weight training and a proper low carb diet." I laughed at him again.

"My endocrinologist told me what I'm doing is perfect!" I walked away from him, went to the gym and changed. As I walked out, a manager asked if I'd like to file a report on the trainer. I told her that you better change the attitudes of ALL your trainers: who knows what's best of US than ourselves. She nodded, told us that the owner of the franchise wants the personal trainers to increase their sales. 

I signed papers, stating the practice of having the trainers be commissioned salespersonel is DANGEROUS.


----------



## CAMellie

Bah! The county clerk/recorder's office changed the seating limit for weddings. I can only invite 24 people to the actual ceremony - the rest will have to be reception only. *annoyed*


----------



## mz_puss

My lack of inspiration every time i attempt to sketch.
Being snotty and gross ( im sick right now ) 
and randoms sending me penis pics on facebook. Congratulations you have a penis, im happy for you but i don't need to see it.


----------



## Allie Cat

mz_puss said:


> randoms sending me penis pics on facebook. Congratulations you have a penis, im happy for you but i don't need to see it.



I KNOOOOWWWWW!! That's just horrible! >_< Or fat guys seeing that I'm on a SA site and sending me headless belly shots, sometimes also with penis.


----------



## Heyyou

Alicia Rose said:


> I KNOOOOWWWWW!! That's just horrible! >_< Or fat guys seeing that I'm on a SA site and sending me headless belly shots, sometimes also with penis.



I agree. Also, guys with pics of them standing naked in front of a mirror, or girls doing the same thing. Its just so uncouth and i agree with you on this one.


----------



## Blackjack

I'm so flirty the past few days and it's annoying me more than anyone else, I think.


----------



## Aust99

mz_puss said:


> My lack of inspiration every time i attempt to sketch.
> Being snotty and gross ( im sick right now )
> and randoms sending me penis pics on facebook. Congratulations you have a penis, im happy for you but i don't need to see it.



Whaat?? Noone sends me saucy photos.... I need to reevaluate my friends list!!! 
My pm box is open ladies and gents!!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

The Playstation Network is STILL down  I miss my online fun!


----------



## mz_puss

Aust99 said:


> Whaat?? Noone sends me saucy photos.... I need to reevaluate my friends list!!!
> My pm box is open ladies and gents!!!!



If you really want ill send you penis pics honey ?


----------



## CastingPearls

Blackjack said:


> I'm so flirty the past few days and it's annoying me more than anyone else, I think.


Yeah, actually we're all pretty much enjoying ourselves here but if self-loathing makes you feel any better, go right ahead as long as that doesn't cut into any of the cute flirty stuff. Do whatcha gotta do.


----------



## Rowan

Men are so much fucking drama!! Apparently im cat nip lately and in the last week ive found out there are five guys that have the hots for me (i was fwb with one of the five in the past) and i'm friends with all of them, so i'm totally not going to try to bring that drama into my life. going to lose my mind...ugh


----------



## danielson123

I'm so busy with finals. I wish I was spending more time here.


----------



## rellis10

Window's open, shirt's off...room, why are you still so warm? :blush:


----------



## Zandoz

Being more broke than broke


----------



## Dromond

Sprint PCS. Hate the service. Don't like the customer call center I dealt with. They renewed my contract without telling me, and it's costing ME $45 to set it right.

I'm having very unChristian thoughts right now.


----------



## penguin

Alicia Rose said:


> I KNOOOOWWWWW!! That's just horrible! >_< Or fat guys seeing that I'm on a SA site and sending me headless belly shots, sometimes also with penis.



I had one charmer send me a photo showing how he'd printed out MY photo, jacked off onto it and cum onto it, with his dick resting on top of it. His message was "that was great, can I have some more?" Uh...no.

Men who insist on showing you their dick straight up are telling us that's what they are. A dick. There's plenty more that I'm interested in before I get to checking that out, buddy.



Blackjack said:


> I'm so flirty the past few days and it's annoying me more than anyone else, I think.



But being flirty is fun!



Aust99 said:


> Whaat?? Noone sends me saucy photos.... I need to reevaluate my friends list!!!
> My pm box is open ladies and gents!!!!



Hey baby, how _you_ doin'? 

Can we send photos in PMs? I can't figure it out if we can.


----------



## CAMellie

There is a 10 year chunk of my life missing from my memories and I have been trying to piece it all together by asking friends and family who were there...but they each have a different version. 
I think I'll just say "Fuck it! It's the past. Let it be."


----------



## Fuzzy

CAMellie said:


> There is a 10 year chunk of my life missing from my memories and I have been trying to piece it all together by asking friends and family who were there...*but they each have a different version*.
> I think I'll just say "Fuck it! It's the past. Let it be."



So its like reading your own New Testament? Mellie's life according to family member #1, family member #2, the neighbor next door, second-half cousin that was paying attention..


----------



## Blackjack

CastingPearls said:


> Yeah, actually we're all pretty much enjoying ourselves here but if self-loathing makes you feel any better, go right ahead as long as that doesn't cut into any of the cute flirty stuff. Do whatcha gotta do.



"There is a luxury in self-reproach. When we blame ourselves we feel that no one else has a right ot blame us. It is the confession, not the priest, that gives us absolution."

-_The Picture of Dorian Gray_, Oscar Wilde.

That quote was probably my favorite thing about a book that I did not at all enjoy.


----------



## CAMellie

Fuzzy said:


> So its like reading your own New Testament? Mellie's life according to family member #1, family member #2, the neighbor next door, second-half cousin that was paying attention..



Yeah...pretty much. But it's not important anymore. I have my life now...the past is over with.


----------



## mel

head and chest congestion


----------



## danielson123

Bugs. In my house. It's a nightmare.


----------



## 1love_emily

Cold feet. 

Not about marriage... just that my feet are really freakin cold


----------



## imfree

danielson123 said:


> Bugs. In my house. It's a nightmare.



I'll raise you 4 exterminator visits and we *still* have a few of those damn water bugs around! That's OK, though, I've taken out a contract on those bastards.


----------



## Mishty

Those bratty god damn kids that are to old to be hunting eggs, and cheat and steal the easy ones on the "baby side". I'm like a bulldog about that shit, I'll yank a baby prize egg away from a ten year old any day. Who are these kids? 
Oh, cousin Tory brought her new boyfriend and his 5 misplaced snobby brats.


----------



## SMA413

I usually have a small bottle of bath and body works lotion in my bag for work. Apparently, it decided to jump ship from the bag and hang out on the floor of my car. I wish I knew that before I dropped a bag on it. 

Now, it looks like a porn star jizzed all over the passenger side floor board.  

Oh well, at least my car is calming and smells like eucalyptus and spearmint.


----------



## louisaml

My husband's stepfather kicked me out of his apartment 5 minutes after we got there because I wouldn't share the beer I bought for myself so I wouldn't drink up whats theirs. He then proceed to to say I looked like a slut cause I was wearing an outfit that showed off my figure without revealing anything, and made some racist comments. Then he leaves to go to the police station to have me charged with trespassing and harassment. Needless to say I hate Easter.


----------



## Allie Cat

Despite having lost exactly twenty pounds from this time last year (224 last april, down to 194 over the summer, back up to 204 currently), I just noticed six large red stretch marks on my stomach. Seriously, body?


----------



## Robbie_Rob

penguin said:


> I had one charmer send me a photo showing how he'd printed out MY photo, jacked off onto it and cum onto it, with his dick resting on top of it. His message was "that was great, can I have some more?" Uh...no.



Sorry hun, thought you'd like that  Just kidding, that is a bit weird actually, not the compliment the guy probably thought it was. :doh:


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> I had one charmer send me a photo showing how he'd printed out MY photo, jacked off onto it and cum onto it, with his dick resting on top of it. His message was "that was great, can I have some more?" Uh...no.



Wow....I'm wondering if that's the same guy who did the same thing to me only he said 'I jizzed all over your pic and my keyboard. Hope you don't mind. Thanks!'


----------



## Rojodi

Alicia Rose said:


> Despite having lost exactly twenty pounds from this time last year (224 last april, down to 194 over the summer, back up to 204 currently), I just noticed six large red stretch marks on my stomach. Seriously, body?



The price of losing weight, gaining, then losing again, the body does revolt. I have the same problem


----------



## Rojodi

CastingPearls said:


> Wow....I'm wondering if that's the same guy who did the same thing to me only he said 'I jizzed all over your pic and my keyboard. Hope you don't mind. Thanks!'



<Raising hand> It wasn't me, I'm innocent <This time>


----------



## Rojodi

What is wrong with these saggy, baggy jeans wearing, underwear-showing idiots giving up their seats in the front of the bus to older people? Christmas goose, they're capable of walking, I've seen them waddle like they crapped their pants to the bus stop and onto the bus, they can stand and give up their seats.


----------



## CAMellie

The toilet overflowed and our tub has raw sewage in it...and the maintenance man is taking his sweet ass time!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm sad and annoyed that Max's best friend at school is not allowed to have play dates and stuff. His family is Jehovah witness and we're not even christian so they wont even acknowledge the notes i have sent asking if they'd like to meet at the park sometime so the boys can play. I don't want Max to have hurt feelings over this. I had a best friend who was mormon as a kid and i wasn't ever treated nicely by her parents, so it brings back those memories. I hurt for Max and this obstacle to his friendship.


----------



## penguin

Robbie_Rob said:


> Sorry hun, thought you'd like that  Just kidding, that is a bit weird actually, not the compliment the guy probably thought it was. :doh:



That was the first contact I'd had from him, so it was very unexpected. Now, if it was someone I'd been talking to a lot...that might have been different!



CastingPearls said:


> Wow....I'm wondering if that's the same guy who did the same thing to me only he said 'I jizzed all over your pic and my keyboard. Hope you don't mind. Thanks!'



"Sure I don't mind - not my keyboard!"  But it wouldn't surprise me if there were more men like that out there (who tell and/or show you the results, thinking it's 'hot').


Also: Cramps. GTFO.


----------



## imfree

OVERDRAWN and bal+penalties= $132 is too damn much for someone on disability pension! I forgot to enter a couple items...


----------



## CastingPearls

WTF mosquitos, REALLY? Why ME? I must have some genetic anomaly that makes them zero in on me because judging from the bites, I'm delicious. 






Well....I *knew* that.....


----------



## luscious_lulu

This cough. The only relief I get is from sitting in the bathroom with the shower running (hot water).


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> Well....I *knew* that.....



I did too *chomp*


----------



## snuggletiger

people that when you ask "what do you want?" they get all quiet and go "I don't know"


----------



## Deacone

I found out that I was conned into buying a shitty air-brushing compresser (and kit) at IMATS (internation make up artist trade show) and it doesn't help me at all what i need to do, so now I have to fork out ANOTHER wad of cash just so i can get a half-decent air-brushing kit to do full body painting. 

LE.

SIGH.


----------



## Heyyou

I just had someone ask if they could buy my laptop for less than i was selling it for and less than it was worth, i said "ok." I listened to the plight, and thought i would take the cash and take a slight loss, to do the humane thing. then i get an email from them that i half-read, as i tend to do when people upset me, saying something about "Thank you for wasting my time i made a deal for $150 for a 17"" i stopped reading at that point.. Well! Shows how you can not trust anyone! Same way selling a car for ~$300 for a fast sale can net someone double or triple their money, if they know the right outlets to sell -PARTS.-
Oh well. Waiting on the $180 individual to wrap this up, then all will be well. 

Some people. The nerve! Hmmmph. Oh well, that was slightly annoying. Minutes tick by... 

Ill be laughing when i get the $180 in my hand.


----------



## SMA413

People who get mad at you when they really have no basis for it.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Mild-moderate cold with bad seasonal allergies stacked on top.

Thank the gods I'm off from work this week.



HottiMegan said:


> I'm sad and annoyed that Max's best friend at school is not allowed to have play dates and stuff. His family is Jehovah witness and we're not even christian so they wont even acknowledge the notes i have sent asking if they'd like to meet at the park sometime so the boys can play. I don't want Max to have hurt feelings over this. I had a best friend who was mormon as a kid and i wasn't ever treated nicely by her parents, so it brings back those memories. I hurt for Max and this obstacle to his friendship.



Ahh yes, 'all your friends should be Christians too'. I remember disagreeing with that statement even when I was a kid and being raised Methodist.



Heyyou said:


> I just had someone ask if they could buy my laptop...



What were the specs on that there laptop?


----------



## penguin

I can't sleep  it's 1:16am, a really good time for sleep!


----------



## HottiMegan

I found a big ass mosquito bite on my leg. I must have gotten it last night and scratched it to this size during the night. It's sooo itchy!! I hate being such a sweet/tasty person to mosquitoes!


----------



## 1love_emily

I can't think of a name for the trombone quartet I had to write for my music theory class :/

Anyone offer any help? Right now it's called "Spring's Blossom for Four Trombones" but I don't really like it (my mom named it)

What do you think?

http://www.noteflight.com/scores/view/829080500b051c1f0030310d25a39605feec2d46


----------



## Allie Cat

The people I was supposed to be going to Oregon to visit next week broke up. So the one who I was specifically going to be visiting has to move in with her dad, and me and the other people who were going to be going are all out the cost of plane tickets - in my case, $350 (which she was going to help me pay). Unless they get back together. No idea what the likelihood of that is.


----------



## danielson123

Another weekend with no plans... :bounce:


----------



## Zandoz

1love_emily said:


> I can't think of a name for the trombone quartet I had to write for my music theory class :/
> 
> Anyone offer any help? Right now it's called "Spring's Blossom for Four Trombones" but I don't really like it (my mom named it)
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> http://www.noteflight.com/scores/view/829080500b051c1f0030310d25a39605feec2d46




Dem 4 Bones


----------



## imfree

(Wipes sweat off his forehead and slings it on that damned new bellsouth modumb for spite!) Ain't nothin' hi speed about a DSL modumb when it takes over an hour with tech support to get it working. ADD is hell. Noet to self: When you have several black LAN cables, be sure you have them marked to show which cable goes where! The one with the blue ty-wrap, at the rooter, goes to computer. 

View attachment Modumb & Rooter 4-29-2011.jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24

people that don't keep there word!:doh:


----------



## Allie Cat

Alicia Rose said:


> The people I was supposed to be going to Oregon to visit next week broke up. So the one who I was specifically going to be visiting has to move in with her dad, and me and the other people who were going to be going are all out the cost of plane tickets - in my case, $350 (which she was going to help me pay). Unless they get back together. No idea what the likelihood of that is.



Or not, the situation seems to have been resolved. I guess the likelihood was high.


----------



## Amatrix

Alicia Rose said:


> Or not, the situation seems to have been resolved. I guess the likelihood was high.



hahah I was going to say- Yo Wyoming is boring- I will meet you in Denver and we can have a nice time!
I am glad it all worked out.


----------



## thatgirl08

My grandma accidently let my cat out of the house again last night.. I don't understand why she feels the need to stand in the doorway with the door open KNOWING that my cat always tries to run out to chase the birds and such. She hasn't come back and its been over 12 hours already.


----------



## Mathias

I hate those Google ads that pop up in the bottom half of a youtube video.


----------



## mossystate

thatgirl08 said:


> My grandma accidently let my cat out of the house again last night.. I don't understand why she feels the need to stand in the doorway with the door open KNOWING that my cat always tries to run out to chase the birds and such. She hasn't come back and its been over 12 hours already.



Have you heard from your cat?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

The mower we've had for several years, which we got from my grandfather when he and his wife moved to a condo, finally kicked it today in the middle of mowing. The even older one we had sitting in the shed as backup apparently developed a fuel leak into the air system, and thus is also dead. So my dad and I just went and bought a new mower. (I've been looking into getting a new one for about a year now anyway - the one that just died is too short and is hell on my back.)



Mathias said:


> I hate those Google ads that pop up in the bottom half of a youtube video.



Google owns youtube and pays for the bandwidth with advertisements. The little popup ones are less annoying than the several-second-long pre-videos. You just have to be ready to click the little x on them before you let go of your mouse and sit back. = P


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Mathias said:


> I hate those Google ads that pop up in the bottom half of a youtube video.



seconded.me too,sometimes you just want to watch the videos,the pre-vid ads usually don't peak my interest at all,only once or twice before that's it.lol i like that you can skip some of them and some videos have no ads at all.


----------



## SuperMishe

I paid $35 for an acrylic album class but it was so fast paced and complicated that I got nothing out of the class.


----------



## HottiMegan

Alex didn't have a nap today.. Now he's having a giant tantrum. Poor little guy.. I'm not so annoyed as ready for him to hit the sack!


----------



## SMA413

Guys who can't take a hint and are WAAAY too persistent. 

I flat out told you I'm not in to you. Go away. Thx.


----------



## herin

My ex-boyfriend. I said I was sorry. I can't make myself feel something for you that I don't. It's over, it's been over for a while. Stop messaging me and calling me and telling me you love me because it's just getting annoying.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

HottiMegan said:


> Alex didn't have a nap today.. Now he's having a giant tantrum. Poor little guy.. I'm not so annoyed as ready for him to hit the sack!



Has Alex learned which rooms he should and shouldn't throw tantrums in (carpet vs. hardwood/linoleum/tile floors) yet? = P


----------



## rg770Ibanez

My temples are raging right now.


----------



## Amatrix

My favorite mascara just expired... well technically I was gross and kept it for an extra week.:doh:

Totally wrong thing to do, invites all kinds of eye/skin infections. Decided my sight was more important then saving 45 bucks.

Went to re-order said mascara and see it is all out of stock... permanently. Not a single warning, or similar item to be found.

FFFFUUUU SEPHORA!!!


----------



## Allie Cat

Amatrix said:


> hahah I was going to say- Yo Wyoming is boring- I will meet you in Denver and we can have a nice time!
> I am glad it all worked out.



Wellll I may be driving across the country later this year, maybe I should make a pit stop there and visit


----------



## danielson123

I wish my mom could understand that just because I'm in my room all day doesn't mean I'm sleeping or doing nothing.


----------



## HottiMegan

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Has Alex learned which rooms he should and shouldn't throw tantrums in (carpet vs. hardwood/linoleum/tile floors) yet? = P



He still tantrums on wrong surfaces.. Then he gets bruises on his face. He's a happy little dude today. And luckily for him 80% of our apartment is carpeted!


----------



## Zandoz

Feeling totally drained, achy, with an upset stomache and itchy/watery eyes


----------



## SMA413

My friend's flight is delayed, so he won't be getting in until midnight. Major lamesauce.


----------



## louisaml

I kicked my brother in law out on Friday. He picked his stuff up on Saturday and tried to attack my husband over $6 that my husband supposedly owes him. My brother in law stayed here for 5 months a didn't pay anything, owes us around a grand for bills, rent, and money we lent him. We have payed everything up to date. Brother in law said the money was for food which I don't believe because the Irving up the street sells High Gravity for 1.99 and he is an alcoholic. Sunday comes around and Bill's family called him constantly and his brother the one we kicked out text ed him over 200 times. Fun stuff like, "your a backstabber, and I'm gonna kick you ass, and everyone hates you because you chose your wife over us." Because of this I missed a call from my elderly father who I don't get to talk to much because he is always traveling. I started crying cause I love my dad so much, and miss him even more. I want to move back to NC so bad.


----------



## louisaml

thatgirl08 said:


> My grandma accidently let my cat out of the house again last night.. I don't understand why she feels the need to stand in the doorway with the door open KNOWING that my cat always tries to run out to chase the birds and such. She hasn't come back and its been over 12 hours already.



Is your kitty okay?


----------



## CastingPearls

thatgirl08 said:


> My grandma accidently let my cat out of the house again last night.. I don't understand why she feels the need to stand in the doorway with the door open KNOWING that my cat always tries to run out to chase the birds and such. She hasn't come back and its been over 12 hours already.


Any news on the kittycat?


----------



## imfree

thatgirl08 said:


> My grandma accidently let my cat out of the house again last night.. I don't understand why she feels the need to stand in the doorway with the door open KNOWING that my cat always tries to run out to chase the birds and such. She hasn't come back and its been over 12 hours already.



I hope Kitty's OK and home by now. It is encouraging to see that Kitty has made it home OK before. It would probably be wise to give Kitty a good checking over when he/she gets home, for fleas, parasites, etc. If your Grandma is as absent-minded as my Mom is, then the best you can do is look out for the cat's safety and consider neutering/spaying if it hasn't already been done. Cats have a great way of showing back up when they're hungry and tired of being out. I wish you and your feline friend the best.


----------



## louisaml

I am so sick of having words shoved in my mouth. I am constantly being told I am not thin enough, not white enough, not pretty enough, i talk too much, i am too loud, im too stupid. And now I am accused of cussing out Bill's Nana, why in the hell would I cuss out this amazing 85 year old woman who told me she loved me the first time she started talking to me 2 1/2 years ago. I could care less about family events on holidays because I haven't spent a holiday with my side of the family in 7 years. I am so sick of addicts, they blame anyone who is sober, for their problems.


----------



## CastingPearls

Labs are in and everything is perfect--outstanding actually so so much for teh dethfatz but for one thing: I'm now a member of the synthroid brigrade. It explains some of my fatigue. The good news is now that I know, I can treat it.


----------



## 1love_emily

I HAVE TO WAIT FIVE MORE DAYS TILL I CAN MEET THE BOY OF MY DREAMS. 

That's 120 hours

7200 minutes

432,000 seconds

I don't think my heart can stand it


----------



## Surlysomething

1love_emily said:


> I HAVE TO WAIT FIVE MORE DAYS TILL I CAN MEET THE BOY OF MY DREAMS.
> 
> That's 120 hours
> 
> 7200 minutes
> 
> 432,000 seconds
> 
> I don't think my heart can stand it


 
How long have you been talking to this guy?


----------



## danielson123

My glasses are never clean enough for me.


----------



## Surlysomething

danielson123 said:


> My glasses are never clean enough for me.


 

I feel the same way. 

I know I need new glasses, but I still think I can get my glasses cleaner all the time. :doh:


----------



## shinyapple

louisaml said:


> Sunday comes around and Bill's family called him constantly and his brother the one we kicked out text ed him over 200 times. Fun stuff like, "your a backstabber, and I'm gonna kick you ass, and everyone hates you because you chose your wife over us."



I don't know if the law is the same in NH as it is in WA, but my friend and her family called the police over phone calls and text messages from their late son's ex-wife. She was threatening them and texting at all hours...horrible, miserable things. They got the text records from their cell provider and filed a report with the police. A no contact order is now in place. I would recommend checking into that if this behavior continues, even if only for your peace of mind.

Good luck!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

CastingPearls said:


> Labs are in and everything is perfect--outstanding actually so so much for teh dethfatz but for one thing: I'm now a member of the synthroid brigrade. It explains some of my fatigue. The good news is now that I know, I can treat it.



Welcome to the club.  I hope it does more for you than it did for me, lol.


----------



## penguin

I can't get my head into gear this morning. It doesn't help that it hurts


----------



## CastingPearls

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Welcome to the club.  I hope it does more for you than it did for me, lol.


So far it's given me a nasty stomach ache and that other stuff that usually goes with that. Ugh.


----------



## mel

my TEENager!!!!!!!!!!!!:doh:


----------



## louisaml

The fact that netflix doesn't have all the seasons of Dexter and I am quite addicted now. Also why are there only 2 seasons of Dead Like Me? That show is genius. Oh and why does it rain torrentially whenever I have to take the bus?


----------



## louisaml

CastingPearls said:


> So far it's given me a nasty stomach ache and that other stuff that usually goes with that. Ugh.



Try taking it with gingerale, and my doctor suggested taking it at night with an empty stomach, I know that sounds weird but it worked in my case. Oh and never take it when your nervous, its like the little pill knows when to mess with you.


----------



## penguin

Car alarms. Car alarms that go off at 3am. Car alarms that go off at 3am when I'm already awake due to insomnia and help make getting back to sleep difficult.


----------



## CastingPearls

It's not only annoying me. It's enraging me. Turns out it's not that pill that is making me vomit and dry heave (and yes, worse) and make my stomach feel like broken glass is dancing in it. It's an antibiotic I *must* finish. 

In the middle of the night I crawled to the bathroom and made it just in time and Spouse slept peacefully through the whole thing. How the fuck can you be three feet away from someone heaving and moaning for half an hour and not even stir?

I can't even keep down water.


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> It's not only annoying me. It's enraging me. Turns out it's not that pill that is making me vomit and dry heave (and yes, worse) and make my stomach feel like broken glass is dancing in it. It's an antibiotic I *must* finish.
> 
> In the middle of the night I crawled to the bathroom and made it just in time and Spouse slept peacefully through the whole thing. How the fuck can you be three feet away from someone heaving and moaning for half an hour and not even stir?
> 
> I can't even keep down water.



I'm so sorry you're suffering. Is there any accompanying med you can take to reduce the reaction to the antibiotic? I took an antibiotic once that made me break out in rashes all over and had to take benedryl a half hour before my dose of that med. 
And on the husband note, mine sleeps like a log. I had a coughing fit a few weeks ago. I coughed until i thought i was going to pass out.. he didn't stir one bit. You'd think the shaking bed would wake him..


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

CastingPearls said:


> It's not only annoying me. It's enraging me. Turns out it's not that pill that is making me vomit and dry heave (and yes, worse) and make my stomach feel like broken glass is dancing in it. It's an antibiotic I *must* finish.
> 
> In the middle of the night I crawled to the bathroom and made it just in time and Spouse slept peacefully through the whole thing. How the fuck can you be three feet away from someone heaving and moaning for half an hour and not even stir?
> 
> I can't even keep down water.



Mix some Visine into his evening aperitif, then he can share in the love.


----------



## Blackjack

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Mix some Visine into his evening aperitif, then he can share in the love.



Or, you know, die.


----------



## mossystate

HottiMegan said:


> And on the husband note, mine sleeps like a log. I had a coughing fit a few weeks ago. I coughed until i thought i was going to pass out.. he didn't stir one bit. You'd think the shaking bed would wake him..



Yeah, some people truly do sleep like the dead! I have a nephew who told me that he used to have to set 3 alarm clocks, including one that blasted music right next to his ear. Even that didn't always wake him. I envy that kind of sleep!


----------



## CastingPearls

Relax. I don't intend to poison anyone whose life insurance policy doesn't cover spouse-icide. 

That was a cool scene in the movie though and even more gratifying that the 'fat chick' was the one to do it.


----------



## HottiMegan

mossystate said:


> Yeah, some people truly do sleep like the dead! I have a nephew who told me that he used to have to set 3 alarm clocks, including one that blasted music right next to his ear. Even that didn't always wake him. I envy that kind of sleep!



I too envy his sleep. He can fall asleep within minutes of hitting the pillow. He snores and moans in his sleep and i'm a light sleeper. So i'm relegated to wearing ear plugs and have a fan going to sort of drown the noise out.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Blackjack said:


> Or, you know, die.



Fine, then just make him some chocolate laxative brownies.

I'd be curious to know the dose of Visine necessary to cause those effects, though. I don't think a few drops in a coffee is going to send anyone to the ER. It's an eye medication, not botulinum toxin.


----------



## Blackjack

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Fine, then just make him some chocolate laxative brownies.
> 
> I'd be curious to know the dose of Visine necessary to cause those effects, though. I don't think a few drops in a coffee is going to send anyone to the ER. It's an eye medication, not botulinum toxin.



It might or might not send someone to the ER. One thing that it won't do is give someone the shits. And considering that it's an unknown amount that can cause serious health issues, I would consider _any_ drops to be too much for safe consumption, even for a prank.


----------



## mossystate

HottiMegan said:


> I too envy his sleep. He can fall asleep within minutes of hitting the pillow. He snores and moans in his sleep and i'm a light sleeper. So i'm relegated to wearing ear plugs and have a fan going to sort of drown the noise out.



Part of my ideal relationship would be to live in a house big enough where I had a second bedroom that was mine...and mine alone. I am actually surprised more people don't do just that. I would stay all night with the honey bunny some nights.....and then retreat on others for the bliss of decent sleep.


----------



## HottiMegan

mossystate said:


> Part of my ideal relationship would be to live in a house big enough where I had a second bedroom that was mine...and mine alone. I am actually surprised more people don't do just that. I would stay all night with the honey bunny some nights.....and then retreat on others for the bliss of decent sleep.



My parents did that for close to 4 years until my brother moved in between years of college.. I was sick a couple months ago and hubby slept on the couch, _the_best nights sleep i have had in a long time!


----------



## penguin

My back, it's so sore.  I need a lower back massage this morning. I'm just glad I've got nothing planned today.


----------



## The Orange Mage

So even with the best, smoothest shave, it still loks like I have a shitty high-schooler shit-stasche. Electrolysis tempts me, sometimes... XD


----------



## Allie Cat

The Orange Mage said:


> So even with the best, smoothest shave, it still loks like I have a shitty high-schooler shit-stasche. Electrolysis tempts me, sometimes... XD



HNNRRRRRGH IT'S EVIL


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Blackjack said:


> Or, you know, die.



I was told (today, actually) that it's one specific variety (the one for Red Eyes, I think) and soda. The guy who told me has pulled it on his brother, who he said spent several hours in the bathroom afterward.


----------



## CastingPearls

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I was told (today, actually) that it's one specific variety (the one for Red Eyes, I think) and soda. The guy who told me has pulled it on his brother, who he said spent several hours in the bathroom afterward.


Actually I was told the same thing today by someone that was the victim. Said victim explained their tormentor confessed it was only a couple of drops. I won't be sharing any brands cos I don't want to be responsible for any injuries.


----------



## Blackjack

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I was told (today, actually) that it's one specific variety (the one for Red Eyes, I think) and soda. The guy who told me has pulled it on his brother, who he said spent several hours in the bathroom afterward.



I'd say putting any sort of chemical in someone's drink with the intent of doing them harm is pretty awful to begin with; and regardless of brand, that's exactly what you're doing. It's not a prank, it's a potential hospitalization, and the evidence points more to that than to it just giving people the shits.

The plural of anecdote is not data; and the Snopes article noted that there have been medical studies about exactly this. Sorry if I'm more inclined to believe those than some guy you know.


----------



## mel

teen angst


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Blackjack said:


> I'd say putting any sort of chemical in someone's drink with the intent of doing them harm is pretty awful to begin with; and regardless of brand, that's exactly what you're doing. It's not a prank, it's a potential hospitalization, and the evidence points more to that than to it just giving people the shits.
> 
> The plural of anecdote is not data; and the Snopes article noted that there have been medical studies about exactly this. Sorry if I'm more inclined to believe those than some guy you know.



Hey, never said I was planning on doing it myself. I don't like "practical jokes" with physical components. Poisoning is, and I have no tolerance for it.



mel said:


> teen angst



I've got coworkers who are still in HS, so I know what you mean. I haven't had to deal with them in a couple months though. Oh joy, another thing to look forward to returning to at the end of August...


----------



## AmazingAmy

My best friend.

For the first time in our lives we are both employed at the same time, which means we can start planning things together, like saving for a holiday, renting a place, etc. But he's doing my head in with his attitude to his job. I have sympathy for him, because he is doing a lot of hours, on his own, for minimum wage, and doing the same task all day long. It's frustrating, repetitive, and he has no sense of self while he's stood behind a counter, pouring coffee, not even allowed to read a book when there is no one in there to serve. It _does _suck.

But no matter how much I sympathise, and encourage, and drop heavy hints, he won't seek change. He won't speak to his bosses about his hours, his days off, his pay, his right to an hour's lunch break, or even look out for a new job. It's infuriating because he then rings me and tells me how shit all of it is, yet again, and when I try to suggest forms of action (never preaching, because I appreciate how counter-productive that is), he just gives these noncomital noises.

Now I _get _that we all like to talk about our problems without actually wanting to hear a solution, because we just need to get the furstration off our chests and carry on. But this is getting old. I'm sick of getting passionate for his cause, seeing how I'd go about righting his problems if they were mine... then watching him just carry on with his whiny, passive shit.

And I can't just wash my hands of it and get on with my own business, because he _makes _this my business. Every conversation we have falls into a lament about living in this town, with these people, with these jobs, blah blah blah. I didn't even notice until now how shit it is having a friendship dominated by that kind of 'if only' attitude. It helps nothing, especially when he pines for better things but WON'T GO AFTER THEM.

I'm not going to say any of this to him, because he feels down enough as it is and it won't help to have me mad at him just for saying what's on his mind... I just needed to say it here though.

/rant


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Define "lots of hours" and UK minimum wage?


----------



## CastingPearls

They tell me I have to go to the ER and I tell them I want to talk to the head doc. He says,'You're having an allergic reaction. We'll give you GI cocktail (I'm thinking it'll be served by a cute soldier) and wait 15 minutes and I'll give you an alternative.' 'I thought there wasn't any?' 'Well, this was the most specific--the one I'm giving you now is like shooting flies with a cannon.' 

So the MA come in with a cup of ugly stuff and says, 'Don't look at it. Don't sniff it. Just down it.' I look at it anyway and ask what's in it. She says, 'Maalox, Lidocaine and Belladonna'. I said Belladonna will put me into anaphylactic shock. I'm severely allergic to it. It's all over my chart.' She leaves with the cup. Doc comes back in with another cup. "I don't even know where she got the Belladonna from. I just told her Maalox and Lidocaine.'

Someone is trying to kill me. In case anything bad happens to me, I love you all and I want Funky Gerbil played at my funeral.


----------



## mossystate

CastingPearls said:


> Someone is trying to kill me.



Was Stevie Nicks in the building?
That is scary shit. I shudder to think how many people don't ask, or have anybody to ask for them.


----------



## HottiMegan

That is scary! I don't think i would have thought to ask!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

CastingPearls said:


> I said 'Belladonna will put me into anaphylactic shock. I'm severely allergic to it. It's all over my chart.'



So you confess to being a Lycanthrope? (were-creature)


----------



## Blackjack

One of the few social plans I've made recently- and really spur-of-the-moment, too!- and it gets shit on because I need to watch the dogs this weekend.

Thanks, sis, for leaving me with them.


----------



## 1love_emily

I have a blister the size of a quarter on my right heel that was rubbed open by my beautiful brand new horseback riding boots. Love the boots, hate the blister.


----------



## Fuzzy

Niacin Flush. Oy.


----------



## HottiMegan

I have heartburn for the first time in a VERY long time.. I think I've been a stress bug lately.. my stomach always reacts negatively to extreme stress.


----------



## penguin

Just one? My insomnia kept me awake from around 12:30 to almost 4, then my daughter woke up sad because she couldn't find the toy she'd taken to bed, so she came in with me. Then I was so freaking cold I couldn't get to sleep til about 5:30 (then woke up at 6:30), even though I had three blankets on and a child for body heat in bed beside me. And now it's 12ºC and I wasn't expecting it to be this cold so soon. It's going to be a long, long, day.


----------



## plumperlover

I'm severely bugged by being a high schooler in a school full of people who treat graduation as a big deal. If 95% or more of the public can do it, it's not that hard. Which reminds me of my disgust in the now-typical lower-level-of-thinking of my age group. Sometimes I wish I could have skipped going from 13 to 14 instead for going 13 to 23. Being wise beyond my years has yielded me a few great friends, but no great girlfriends.

To sum it all up, I'm an eighteen year old boy disgusted by the low level operation of my peers. Whether it is in thought, responsibility, or work ethic, I feel like my generation is hopelessly stupid. People like myself are few and far between, but I'd like to meet more than the one I know. </vent>


----------



## CAMellie

Today is my oldest child's birthday - she's 20 now. I told her that her birthday present will be late (she wants a saree since she's half Indian) so I'm getting the cold shoulder today. She's acting like a greedy, ungrateful wench. Makes me wanna smack her.


----------



## Cors

Weight comments that are so deeply ingrained and seen as acceptable into this culture.


----------



## rellis10

Stop with the f'ing bass! I can feel it through the floor for crying out loud!


----------



## AmazingAmy

The way bass (fish) and bass (instrument) are spelt the same, because I automatically read it as the former. And it's rarely the former.


----------



## imfree

There's somethin' fishy when you can feel bass through the floor! We're on a busy street and some of the people who drive by have car stereo systems with more watts than our (25KVA) pole transformer! I guess they're bass pro's 'cuz they rattle our windows more than I do with my system i*nside* the house! 

View attachment Bass_Pro wb sm.jpg


----------



## fatgirlflyin

plumperlover said:


> I'm severely bugged by being a high schooler in a school full of people who treat graduation as a big deal. If 95% or more of the public can do it, it's not that hard. Which reminds me of my disgust in the now-typical lower-level-of-thinking of my age group. Sometimes I wish I could have skipped going from 13 to 14 instead for going 13 to 23. Being wise beyond my years has yielded me a few great friends, but no great girlfriends.
> 
> To sum it all up, I'm an eighteen year old boy disgusted by the low level operation of my peers. Whether it is in thought, responsibility, or work ethic, I feel like my generation is hopelessly stupid. People like myself are few and far between, but I'd like to meet more than the one I know. </vent>



Graduation is a rite of passage, the first step into adulthood, and for many people it is a big deal. Nothing wrong with that...


----------



## penguin

Insomnia and the headache I get from being tired. I'm going to try to cure the latter with a nap.


----------



## The Orange Mage

That my body is apparently finally rebelling against my 3rd shift schedule and snapping back to normal people hours the first chance it gets. o_o


----------



## Lamia

My brother's middle child went to work at the same place I work. I am in operations and she WAS in the call center. The supervisor just came over and said "did you know Kate was a no-call/no-show two days in a row". I knew she had quit I didn't know she hadn't bothered to tell them that....:doh:

She's 21 years old and DOES NOT want to work and thinks that she shouldn't have to work. 

She's waiting for a man to take care of her. She's got a long wait....


----------



## CAMellie

CAMellie said:


> Today is my oldest child's birthday - she's 20 now. I told her that her birthday present will be late (she wants a saree since she's half Indian) so I'm getting the cold shoulder today. She's acting like a greedy, ungrateful wench. Makes me wanna smack her.



Um...a Happy Mother's Day would be nice, but her birthday present is late so I guess I don't deserve one.


----------



## AmazingAmy

My mother. She turns into an overbearing bitch when either of my sisters are around, picking apart everything I say (and only me in particular). This is why I hate family gatherings of any sort.

BTW, mother. If I don't want fruit with my ice cream, you can't _actually _stop me. I'm not a child anymore.


----------



## mel

I have to use my phone at work to use the forums and is a pan in the butt! I need an ipad maybe..hmmmm


----------



## Lovelyone

1. The lies my sister tells me. She thinks I am gullible enough to believe the 1,000 lbs. of bullsh*t that she's piled on top of one granule of truth.

2. The way my other sister treats me.

3. A friend who was a "friend" to me until I needed encouragement and understanding...apparently that was too much to ask of a friend.

4. People who take the pain that you are feeling and turn it into a reason to feel sorry for THEM.

5. Men who message me only when they are drunk and horny, and men who ask me to tell them what I ate today.

Heh, sorry that was not just one thing. Apologies.


----------



## Mathias

I'm missing out on Senior Week because I was told I have to house sit. Fuck.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

When I see adult men having the bathroom behavior of a dog with exploding diarrhea, it makes me go all Dylan Thomas on their asses. To wit:

_Do not leave dookie on the toilet seat, alright?
Old poo should not stink and stain the rim all day
Rage, rage against the hygiene with all your might
Though even a child of 5 knows that it's not right.
Because your mom, who wiped your ass for years
would not leave your dookie on the toilet seat, alright?

Clean men, the last flush by, crying from the fight
Their corny deeds might have floated in a TidyBowl bay
Rage, rage against the pee-streaks on the right!

Wild men, who pushed and grunted their work in flight
And learn, too late, the piles that soon find their way,
would not leave dookie on the toilet seat, alright?

Brave men, near to bursting, who ate with no end in sight
Hot wings and fries blaze like asteroids and burn all day
Rage, rage against the unflushed turd from last night!

And you, my father, who raised me right,
Farted, Lysol'd me now from your fierce dumps, I pray
did not leave dookie stains on the toilet seat, alright?
Rage, rage against the gross bastards tonight!_


----------



## 1love_emily

I'm irritated that I can't be lying in his bed in his arms right now. Instead, I'm stuck at my desk watching TV and wishing I could be with him :/


----------



## penguin

I just missed my bus because I was playing with my phone and didn't get up in time. I was early, too :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

Hubby kept letting his alarm go on snooze since 6am. I didn't need to be up until 7:40... guess what time I was up? I hate when he makes his alarm go off a lot.


----------



## Zandoz

My knees seem to have gotten a lot more shakey during my stay in the hospital


----------



## louisaml

My brother in law constantly calling about stuff of his that is missing. Thankfully he is picking up the last of his stuff tomorrow. I have cold which I caught yesterday taking pictures of Danvers in the rain. I wanted to take more pictures and maybe get some shots of the farm, which I think is an entrance to the tunnels cause how else did they get their food up the big hill? I was all set to explore but then some nose neighbor called security, apparently I was upsetting him by taking pictures. I didn't see a single no trespassing sign. This idiot comes out of his apartment drunk and in nothing but his tighty whities and a bathrobe. I only went because I am working on a book about mental hospitals on the east coast.


----------



## CleverBomb

My laptop is at 30% charge, and I had hoped to use it while having supper out.
I am pretty sure it turned itself on while I was out shopping on the way to the restaurant.
So, the internets are not happening.

-Rusty
(Posted from my phone)


----------



## CleverBomb

Nope, nothing wrong with the laptop.
The charger had come unplugged from the wall, and it hadn't been charging.

-Rusty
(Bach home with a real computer again)


----------



## SMA413

Heartburn first thing in the AM. Blech.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Customers who snap at me when I ask if they'd like to buy a copy of the store magazine with their purchase. I HAVE TO ASK BITCH, IT'S MY JOB. Don't freak out like I'm forcing the damn thing on you.


----------



## Mishty

Fetishy mo'fuckers with "girlfriends" coming to me for their fix. What the fuck am I, chopped liver?


----------



## AmazingAmy

My good sister, again. She'll be over at the weekend, but I'm keeping to myself. This weirdness between us is stressing me out. Dammit.


----------



## plumperlover

I hate it when people hold themselves under a double standard. Today was awards day at my high school, and the whole senior class attended. A few gossipy girls sitting behind me shittalked everyone who got a scholarship. I know why: they didn't get any. I told them "You know, complaining about people getting scholarships won't help you get any. Sort of like complaining about other people having sex, you know? I mean, since you've discussed sex as well as scholarships right behind me." Apparently I was a little too blunt.

Went to the principal's office since a teacher overheard me and turned me in. This teacher is one that has displayed ethnic prejudices against me before, and this was no different a case. The girls gossiping were of the typical majority race, blonde and sort-of good looking. I'm 100% eastern European (basically, I look Jewish). Apparently my appearance is enough to merit such prejudice. I honestly don't have any faith in the "uncorrupted" public school system, nor most of it's attendees. The school wants me to go to Saturday school for my comment, yet the girls are somehow off the hook for trashtalking and gossiping for over two hours. I'm not going to accept any punishment.

Right now, I cannot wait to go to school tomorrow. I cannot wait to say "I'm not going to Saturday school, I have only four days of school left before I graduate." I cannot wait to say "Those girls may have complained about not getting scholarships, but they have no right to complain if they never applied for any." I cannot wait to say "This is a waste of everyone's time." I cannot wait to say "Good bye" to that school.


----------



## danielson123

I'm in a complete state of disarray. Life is falling apart. There is so much shit going on and I can't control anything. I'm physically trembling. I can't bring myself to deal with anything or talk about it right now. Nothing's working out. Nothing I try is keeping me calm or letting me think straight. I feel helpless, hopeless, confused, scared, overburdened, and a lot of other things. Prayer is giving me no satisfaction. Sleep won't come easily or without distraction from others or my own self. I must try to move forward, or risk getting left behind.


----------



## louisaml

I have the flu. Who gets the flu in MAY?:doh: Oh and my brother in law still hasn't picked up his crap.


----------



## louisaml

So the brother in law called and really upset my Hubby. Bragging about how he got a promotion at work. First of all he works at a candle factory, a zombie could do a better job. Second, he is screwing 2 of the line leaders. Third he is stealing from work. Four, factory jobs are expendable. My husband works in the kitchen at an organic restaurant. He has had his job for 6 years. He gets a raise every year. He works his ass off and does overtime. He does catering orders for the restaurant on his on dime. Working at a restaurant is harder mentally and physically then working at a factory. I am so sick of people thinking my Hubby's job is crap. His job is what takes care of us. Yes I work but I only make less then half of what he does in a month. I look at it this way. We both make enough to pay all the bills and not be in debt. Plus he is getting his own station when the remodels are done on his restaurant. I could not be more proud of my husband. He gets up at 3 am on only 3 hours sleep and works 8-12 hour days. I just wish his family had the intelligence to see what a good man he is. But wishing intelligence in people who don't have a brain in the first place is like making a cake that tastes good without butter, eggs, and sugar. It is never going to happen.


----------



## SMA413

Applying online for jobs... and then your session times out. FML.


----------



## HottiMegan

I woke up with gummy allergy eyes. It's hard to focus on anything until the gumminess works its way out.


----------



## penguin

1) that I'm awake at 4am 
2) that I'm alone in my bed

If 2 was fixed then I wouldn't mind 1 so much.


----------



## Mishty

It's Friday the 13th, I got my little monthly gift early, a nose bleed, and stopped up the toilet with nasty vegan cereal, all this with 4 hours of sleep. Oh joy. :huh:


----------



## AmazingAmy

Today my grandmother accidentally scraped a Polish man's car with her own. Not knowing how these things went, she gave him all her details without taking any of his. Now he's ringing her up saying he's going back to Poland for two months, but his brother is going to come and take £800 off her. Like fuck is he. I'll bury him in the woods if they even try that shit.


----------



## louisaml

My flu turned into this thing where I cant hear out of my left ear. While this is going on I have to still work 7 days a week from home. I have weekly and daily assignments. I don't get vacation because technically I can work from any computer. I love my job but how am I suppose to talk to customers if I cant hear. Oh and from the 15th-20th, from 7pm-7am we will have no running water because they are working on the water lines.


----------



## danielson123

Just ran out of space on my laptop's hard drive. -sigh- Time to buy another external.


----------



## louisaml

I lost the custody case for my daughter. I haven't heard from or seen my daughter in 2 months. I miss her so much. I cry on a daily basis, I feel so lost and so broken. My husband feels the same. He thinks its his fault but it isn't. She is with someone who I mistakenly thought was a friend. I found out last October that I cannot have anymore kids. It breaks my heart because I cannot give my husband the family he deserves.


----------



## louisaml

The left windshield wiper stopped working in the middle of this downpour we are having in the northeast. Seriously we don't need the rain, or the flooding will be as bad as it was in 2006.


----------



## luvbigfellas

My ex's mother is coming to visit. If the house isn't spotless, then she'll ask me personally to leave. FUCK YOU, BITCH. Legally, the only entity that can kick me out is the landlord. 

This is my legal residence. This is where I receive my mail, where all of my stuff is, AND where I PAY THE BILLS. You want to bitch at someone, bitch at your son for not having a job. I'm not taking your money, he is. He's taking my money, too. 

I don't know if he told you that at all, but I'm paying for that phone he uses to call you and tell you how much he loves you. I'm paying for that internet that he uses to e-mail you. I'm the one paying to keep him fed, and who has been since I started living here. Yeah, you paid all the rent for a few months, but I make up my fair fucking share. All the shit I pay for probably equals all of the month's rent.


----------



## CastingPearls

luvbigfellas said:


> My ex's mother is coming to visit. If the house isn't spotless, then she'll ask me personally to leave. FUCK YOU, BITCH. Legally, the only entity that can kick me out is the landlord.
> 
> This is my legal residence. This is where I receive my mail, where all of my stuff is, AND where I PAY THE BILLS. You want to bitch at someone, bitch at your son for not having a job. I'm not taking your money, he is. He's taking my money, too.
> 
> I don't know if he told you that at all, but I'm paying for that phone he uses to call you and tell you how much he loves you. I'm paying for that internet that he uses to e-mail you. I'm the one paying to keep him fed, and who has been since I started living here. Yeah, you paid all the rent for a few months, but I make up my fair fucking share. All the shit I pay for probably equals all of the month's rent.


Draw up a list of what you pay for and how much and present it her if she confronts you. Be prepared.


----------



## mel

My tongue..my tooth feels sharp and it's annoying my tongue..grr


----------



## Lamia

So...I was just talking to my mom on the phone and she's very quiet. I ask "Are you there? What are you doing"? and she responds..."Going to the bathroom." :doh: "Seriously? I can call back!!".

I used to do call center work and sometimes I'd get customers going to the bathroom while on the phone with me. GROSS!!!

I have IBS so I understand that sometimes you just got to go, but if I am in that situation and my friends or family won't shut up so I can say "Can I call you right back". I just hang up on them...usually I am done going to the bathroom before they even realize I've hung up. I will try to call back and get a busy tone..

Then I just call them back and say I don't know something must be wrong with my phone.


----------



## darlingzooloo

I really hate how hard it is to download music from bands in countries outside of the USA. I love K-Pop, other asian-pop, and Slavic tunes and so much mooore darnnit.


----------



## mel

louisaml said:


> The left windshield wiper stopped working in the middle of this downpour we are having in the northeast. Seriously we don't need the rain, or the flooding will be as bad as it was in 2006.



sending you BIG HUGSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## CastingPearls

QUOTE LAMIA/ So...I was just talking to my mom on the phone and she's very quiet. I ask "Are you there? What are you doing"? and she responds..."Going to the bathroom." "Seriously? I can call back!!".

I used to do call center work and sometimes I'd get customers going to the bathroom while on the phone with me. GROSS!!!

I have IBS so I understand that sometimes you just got to go, but if I am in that situation and my friends or family won't shut up so I can say "Can I call you right back". I just hang up on them...usually I am done going to the bathroom before they even realize I've hung up. I will try to call back and get a busy tone..

Then I just call them back and say I don't know something must be wrong with my phone. 











I have a sneaking suspicion that most of us have um...multitasked........while on the phone.


----------



## louisaml

The SSD review board refused the judges approval in my disability case because my therapist never sent my records. So I got a lawyer and she tried to get my records, and the therapists office refused to give them to her, and refused to give them to me and we both signed releases. So now my court date is on hold until they release my records. AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I HATE NH:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## luvbigfellas

darlingzooloo said:


> I really hate how hard it is to download music from bands in countries outside of the USA. I love K-Pop, other asian-pop, and Slavic tunes and so much mooore darnnit.



I hate how hard it is to FIND any of it! I love J-pop and I can't ever find it.


----------



## danielson123

I can't find any cable to connect my laptop to a scanner. This is preventing me from uploading many priceless baby photos to the appropriate thread.


----------



## luvbigfellas

danielson123 said:


> I can't find any cable to connect my laptop to a scanner. This is preventing me from uploading many priceless baby photos to the appropriate thread.



My baby pictures are 1000 miles away in a cabinet. I couldn't scan them if I wanted to.


----------



## danielson123

My Gram has been hallucinating children for a few months now. Me and my cousin have been trying to get her to believe a baby doll is real to try and help her. She's just not biting about 90% of the time. The rest of the time, it seems to work.


----------



## Heyyou

Working at 2PM.. :doh:


----------



## cinnamitch

danielson123 said:


> My Gram has been hallucinating children for a few months now. Me and my cousin have been trying to get her to believe a baby doll is real to try and help her. She's just not biting about 90% of the time. The rest of the time, it seems to work.



I don't remember if you said she had Alzheimer's. If she does, giver her things to fold. Old clothes, old baby clothes etc. You would be surprised how many hours they can do that.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Neutral rep. Thanks for the sentiment, but damn the points would've been nice.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

You'll get points for that as soon as they post more.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm annoyed at myself. I stayed up until 2 last night reading.. Was woken by hubby asking about an umbrella at 6am. I have a ton to do today and am soo tired! Max graduates to a green belt today and Alex has two appointments. Plus i have to drive up the hill to hubby's job to get him so he can go to the graduation this evening. Must infuse some caffeine! I wish i could take a nap!


----------



## mossystate

danielson123 said:


> My Gram has been hallucinating children for a few months now. Me and my cousin have been trying to get her to believe a baby doll is real to try and help her. She's just not biting about 90% of the time. The rest of the time, it seems to work.



Are you getting ' tips ' from people who know about these things? She might be getting even more frustrated with your trying to get her to believe something. Sounds like she still knows what's what, at least some of the time. Hope you can talk to someone who can help you understand how best to read each wave. Remember to take care of yourself, too. The less frustrated ( beyond normal ) you get, the better for everybody involved. Such a hard situation.


----------



## danielson123

mossystate said:


> Are you getting ' tips ' from people who know about these things? She might be getting even more frustrated with your trying to get her to believe something. Sounds like she still knows what's what, at least some of the time. Hope you can talk to someone who can help you understand how best to read each wave. Remember to take care of yourself, too. The less frustrated ( beyond normal ) you get, the better for everybody involved. Such a hard situation.



It's not so much that _we_ want to fool her, but the rest of the family has asked us to try. I've been getting a lot of helpful tips from people on here and elsewhere, and it seems to be helping. I'd like to thank you all for that. It's an uphill battle, but I know it must be much harder on her that it is for us.


----------



## luvbigfellas

>_< Work. Work. Did I mention work?

In the name of everything good and righteous, I need a new job.

Also, he's just too damn far away! Grr.


----------



## SMA413

So the guy that I've been hanging out with lately keeps having to work crazy hours lately. It wouldn't be so bad if he wasn't moving in a month. I know what he does is important (mainly because he can't give me major details- but I know he's an officer in the air force) but it's super annoying. Plus, my insecurities keep creeping up on me and make me think that he just doesn't want to see me... but then he sounds just a disappointed as I do when he has to break it to me that he has to work. 

IDK... we'll see.


----------



## danielson123

I just removed 'Student' from my occupation... =/


----------



## danielson123

Sorry, but I HAVE to double post...

Son of a bitch vending machine just shorted me a quarter and now I can't get anything else to drink!


----------



## CAMellie

My black eye is getting darker instead of yellowing up like it's supposed to.


----------



## louisaml

Going to court because of the in laws, let the good times roll.


----------



## snuggletiger

the swooshy winds that keep up past 2am.


----------



## spiritangel

the inability to concentrate for more than short periods at a time and total lack of ability to do the things that need to be done around here damn you manly hospital seriously if you had of done the one thing you were supposed to do and actually done it I would have all the help I need


----------



## danielson123

Watching my Gram for the rest of the week. Still no job offers. Back to hitting the streets next week I guess.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My roommate leaving her room a big heaping mess when she moved out for the summer. If she'd been moving out permanently, she'd have lost her deposit.


----------



## luvbigfellas

That this studying is NOT getting any easier. I keep getting distracted due to my work/home issues. Argh.


----------



## CastingPearls

I am my own crown of thorns.


----------



## 1love_emily

From Aurora, CO to Omaha, NE, it's an 8 hour and 18 minute drive. It's a two hour flight, plus the airport waiting time. Either way, I'm way too far away from him :/ And I miss him so much!


----------



## Lamia

I don't want to work Friday....one day off this week is not enough..whine whine whine....


----------



## herin

One client emailed me 24 sepated requests today. 24! I usually hear from her 2-3 times a week. I hope your fingers get blisters from all that typing, lady!


----------



## mossystate

I had to call a customer service department because of a delivery gone wrong.

While I was on hold, the song playing was Tracy Chapman's Fast Car.

I think they actually want the customer to be as angry as possible.

:blink:


----------



## CAMellie

Inconsiderate twats who seem to think they wrote the book on grief and insist on telling me how I should be feeling "at this stage". WTF?!?! I feel how I fucking feel! Take your book and stuff it sideways up your ass!!!


----------



## luvbigfellas

CAMellie said:


> Inconsiderate twats who seem to think they wrote the book on grief and insist on telling me how I should be feeling "at this stage". WTF?!?! I feel how I fucking feel! Take your book and stuff it sideways up your ass!!!



Maybe they're trying to show empathy. It's a crappy way to go about it, but don't be mad if they don't quite get it. Yes, you feel how you feel. If they're trying to help you, be glad they're at least trying to be empathetic. Anger isn't going to make anything better, more likely than not.


----------



## Lamia

I started this macro at 8:30 and it's still running...I want to GO HOME!!!!

*grumble*


----------



## vardon_grip

Sometimes it's like Cops, Jersey Shore and Appalachian Emergency Room all rolled into one. Dechets beyaz!


----------



## Dromond

You know what's weird? Nothing is annoying me right now. How very odd.


----------



## Aust99

I'm feeling undervalued.... and I got a massive phone bill!!!! <-------------- idiot.


----------



## Lovelyone

Migraine headache attached with a queasy stomach and the shakes. *sigh* Out damned sickness, OUT!


----------



## 1love_emily

I have this massive pimple on my face that I can't pop... and I have an awards ceremony (in which I won't be awarded anything) that I have to attend/get dressed up for tonight. At least I have a cute dress.


----------



## CAMellie

luvbigfellas said:


> Maybe they're trying to show empathy. It's a crappy way to go about it, but don't be mad if they don't quite get it. Yes, you feel how you feel. If they're trying to help you, be glad they're at least trying to be empathetic. Anger isn't going to make anything better, more likely than not.



No...they're inconsiderate twats. Thanks anyways.


----------



## luvbigfellas

CAMellie said:


> No...they're inconsiderate twats. Thanks anyways.



Oh? Are they? Maybe you're also one in their eyes. *shrugs* Takes one to know one, right?


----------



## CAMellie

luvbigfellas said:


> Oh? Are they? Maybe you're also one in their eyes. *shrugs* Takes one to know one, right?



Now, now, now...play nice. You have NO clue who I was talking about and there's no need to be nasty.


----------



## luvbigfellas

CAMellie said:


> Now, now, now...play nice. You have NO clue who I was talking about and there's no need to be nasty.



I'm not. I'm just saying, take it from their perspective. Maybe they have the same opinion about you, too. I didn't personally say you were being a twat.


----------



## CastingPearls

People who can't even manage passive-aggression successfully.


----------



## luvbigfellas

CastingPearls said:


> People who can't even manage passive-aggression successfully.



I mean what I say and say what I mean.  If I wanted to tell her she was being a twat, I likely would have said just that.


----------



## CAMellie

*snort* ANYWAY...I'm annoyed at the DivX program on Adrian's laptop right now. It's being a booger about playing (or should I say NOT playing) the audio to a couple of movies I've tried to watch.


----------



## luvbigfellas

CAMellie said:


> *snort* ANYWAY...I'm annoyed at the DivX program on Adrian's laptop right now. It's being a booger about playing (or should I say NOT playing) the audio to a couple of movies I've tried to watch.



Glad you find that amusing.


----------



## CAMellie

luvbigfellas said:


> Glad you find that amusing.



I find amusement wherever I can...and these past 2 days I've been almost constantly amused.


----------



## luvbigfellas

CAMellie said:


> I find amusement wherever I can...and these past 2 days I've been almost constantly amused.



Good to hear.

Current annoyance: Still schoolwork crap. Why did I decide to go to college again after getting my bachelor's degree?


----------



## Mathias

CAMellie said:


> *snort* ANYWAY...I'm annoyed at the DivX program on Adrian's laptop right now. It's being a booger about playing (or should I say NOT playing) the audio to a couple of movies I've tried to watch.



Download VLC movie player. It skips all the ads and takes you right to the title screen of any movie.


----------



## CAMellie

Mathias said:


> Download VLC movie player. It skips all the ads and takes you right to the title screen of any movie.



Even um "borrowed" movies from piratebay?


----------



## Mathias

CAMellie said:


> Even um "borrowed" movies from piratebay?



Yep. Just set it as your primary media player and you're set.


----------



## CAMellie

Mathias said:


> Yep. Just set it as your primary media player and you're set.



Yay! Thanks bunches.


----------



## danielson123

Leaving my cousin's in a few hours to go back home for the weekend and I _just_ found out they have Netflix on their TV. Shit!


----------



## Surlysomething

People and their clear lack of personal accountability.


----------



## penguin

My very mild cold has moved into my throat, giving me a cough and my sexy voice. If sexy means sounding like I've been drinking and smoking heavily for years.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I slept on my shoulder wrong last night and now it really freakin' hurts!


----------



## CAMellie

Sacramento City Police...that is all.


----------



## CAMellie

Something that, I guess, could be classified as annoying/funny - Adrian works at IMAX theater where they're showing the new Pirates movie in 3D. Well, the 3D projector broke down so Adrian is being harassed by hordes of people dressed in pirate gear. Including a guy who actually pulled a plastic sword out and waved it around.


----------



## luvbigfellas

That no seems to give a flying fuck.


----------



## CastingPearls

luvbigfellas said:


> I'm one person out of 6.9 billion. And thus, a tiny speck in the universe and would not be missed much.



Everyone in their own way makes a difference. You would be missed.


----------



## Surlysomething

I despise the people that live above me. They have absolutely ZERO concept of the people that live around them and I really fear i'm going to snap into a million pieces one day and it won't be pretty.

Assholes.


----------



## luvbigfellas

OK, so I've gotten out of my "I hate the world" mood. However, my "my body is betraying me" mood continues.


----------



## penguin

luvbigfellas said:


> OK, so I've gotten out of my "I hate the world" mood. However, my "my body is betraying me" mood continues.



feed it chocolate.


----------



## CastingPearls

or cake.........


----------



## luvbigfellas

Neither would help the diabetes problem.


----------



## Mathias

Listening to the Invisible Walls podcast on Gametrailers and one of the guys on it must have a bad cold because he's sniffling and coughing into the mic every 5 seconds. Take a cough drop or something dude!


----------



## Mishty

I missed an amazing cook-out, and didn't get to see Bridesmaids for the second time 'cause it was sold out. My Saturday just pffffffft


----------



## louisaml

Went to Old Navy to hit up their $1 flip flop sale case I am a sucker for flip flops. I had my temp credit card and went to get the shopping pass. The cashier said my SS was invalid so she called in her manager, who proceeded to tell me that I was never approved for the card, well how the heck did I get the temp card and a confirmation email, anyways after all that crap she told me the total and asked for my debit card, ummm I thought the whole point of me paying with the store credit card was to buy it now and pay later, so i told the clerk no thank you, and some ahole says to me, get off your fat ass and get a job and stop being a wellfare whore, I turned around and told him "at least I'm not contagious", and everyone looked confused and I replied "stupidity is contagious" and left.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm annoyed with myself for how I treated Adrian last night. He was just trying to help...and I lashed out at him. I apologized profusely, but I'm still irked at myself.


----------



## HottiMegan

My left eyelid has ticked since about 11 this morning. Three hours later it's getting really old..


----------



## fluffyandcute

HottiMegan said:


> My left eyelid has ticked since about 11 this morning. Three hours later it's getting really old..



I have had that happen to me alot!! VERYAGGREVATING!!


----------



## fluffyandcute

My stupid right ear has been clogged for over a week now  I WANT TO BE ABLE TO HEAR!!!


----------



## danielson123

In desperate need of a night out, but my best friend's car has gone off to that big junkyard in the sky. We are bored.


----------



## CAMellie

Two of my sisters are letting their personal squabble get in the way of planning mom's memorial. I finally told them to work it out themselves and get back to me when they're ready to do what needs to be done.


----------



## luvbigfellas

My eyes are burning. And a couple of people in my life have really been upsetting me, one on purpose, one not.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm hot sticky and sweaty.. it's 88 in the apartment.. I might take a cold shower


----------



## Mishty

Jealous women,bad ideas, lies and being the "bad guy".


----------



## Allie Cat

Some douchey guy flipped out at me about being trans today.

IM conversation preserved in its entirety.



> steelcitypc: hello
> Leishy: o hai
> steelcitypc: whats up?
> Leishy: looking for a bathing suit
> steelcitypc: i see
> Leishy: it's so hard to find one that would work for me >_<
> steelcitypc: whys that?
> Leishy: my stupid messed up body >_<
> steelcitypc: how is yoru body messed up?
> Leishy: do you really wanna know the horrible details?
> steelcitypc: honestly? yes
> Leishy: mkays
> Leishy: well
> Leishy: 1. I'm fat but not like curvy fat
> steelcitypc: well what do you mean by that?
> Leishy: like i have small boobs
> Leishy: like b cup
> Leishy: and not much in the way of hips
> Leishy: like they're wider than my waist but not by much
> steelcitypc: ok small boobs doesnt make someoen fat though
> Leishy: no
> Leishy: but like small compared to my body
> Leishy: 'cause I have belly and stuff
> steelcitypc: well i saw yoru pictures and i didnt think you looked fat even a little bit
> Leishy: I hide it well I guess
> steelcitypc: uh...not trying to be obnoxious or perverted o ranything but honestly i think you have a very attractive body i would love to see and touch every inch of it given the chance
> Leishy: well
> Leishy: there's also #2
> Leishy: the bit that I haven't really talked about
> steelcitypc: which is what?
> Leishy: that I'm trans
> Leishy: you knew about that though, right?
> steelcitypc: ok so you remember awhile back when i mentioned to you that i had found a guy on okcupid pretending to be a girl? and i mentioned my irritation at that...didnt you think that THAT was a good time to mention it?
> Leishy: Not really, I figured you knew
> Leishy: Besides, totally different situation
> Leishy: I'm not a guy
> steelcitypc: um...do you have a vagina?
> Leishy: *blink*
> steelcitypc: ...?
> Leishy: that's kind of blunt
> steelcitypc: and also kind of an easy yes or no answer is it not?
> Leishy: An easy answer if I was inclined to answer questions about my genitalia
> steelcitypc: well the 5th ammendment doesnt apply here
> steelcitypc: well guess i got my answer
> Leishy: um
> Leishy: No, I don't have one yet. Can't afford it. If that makes a difference to you, I'm sorry.
> steelcitypc: uh...gender isnt really something that costs a dime...youre born as a guy or a girl and no surgery that you can get in life changes what you are on the inside
> Leishy: OK, my gender is female.
> steelcitypc: no female ive ever met had to buy a vagina
> Leishy: I guess you haven't met that many.
> steelcitypc: ive met plenty
> Leishy: You'd be surprised.
> Leishy: But I have no need to defend myself. I am what I am, and if you can't deal with that, that's not my problem. So - can you or can you not deal with it?
> steelcitypc: its nto a matter of can ro cant deal with it you can say you feel any way you like but its not a blurred line or shade of gray just black and white eithe rsomeone is a girl ro isnt and anatomy is a big part of that
> Leishy: That's why I'm getting my anatomy fixed
> steelcitypc: well youre born one way and no changes you have made can reverse that if youre born a guy youre a guy period if youre born a girl youre a girl period



..this is where he either blocked me or signed off, not sure.


----------



## louisaml

Alicia that guy is a stupid ignorant twit, don't let him bother you. Your beautiful in who you are and however you want to be.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Alicia Rose said:


> Some douchey guy flipped out at me about being trans today.
> 
> IM conversation preserved in its entirety.
> 
> 
> 
> ..this is where he either blocked me or signed off, not sure.



Leishy, the part where he was going off about a guy pretending to be a girl originally... that would have been a good time to block his stupid bigoted ass. IMHO.


----------



## CastingPearls

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Leishy, the part where he was going off about a guy pretending to be a girl originally... that would have been a good time to block his stupid bigoted ass. IMHO.


Yeah I was thinking the same thing......


----------



## luvbigfellas

CastingPearls said:


> Yeah I was thinking the same thing......



That's the last thing anyone should be judgmental about. Gender is something you assign to yourself, which is completely independent of biology.  Ignorance is sad.


----------



## AmazingAmy

The girl I used to be best friends with in high school.

We grew into seperate things so didn't chat for a few years, but now we're FB friends. It pisses me off that she's turned into one of those "I only get along with males" girls. You know the one's - think they're tougher, more down to earth, more "real" than other women. Her current FB status is "totally made a female friend, I'm proud of myself". 

It's so just... trite.


----------



## Dromond

The weather is annoying me, a lot. Right now the rain is coming down in sheets and I have to get out in this crap. The high wind makes an umbrella impractical. I'm going to get soaked and I don't like it.


----------



## imfree

This Song, 'cuz it ain't that much different in Tn.!


----------



## danielson123

Gram won't eat her lunch. And the juice I gave her is 'poison'.


----------



## mossystate

danielson123 said:


> Gram won't eat her lunch. And the juice I gave her is 'poison'.



Maybe try and give her manageable bits of food whenever she has more lucid moments. Jump on those opportunities to feed and hydrate her. Some things won't work on any kind of schedule, as I am sure you are noticing. I know you are just voicing an ' annoyance ', but I can't help it when it comes to the oldsters. This is really tough on her, too. *s*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Just read a news story that the Westboro Baptists are going to protest in Joplin, MO, the site where that tornado earlier in the week destroyed the entire town, killed 200 people and left hundreds more missing or unaccounted for.

I have to really wonder if they won't reap the whirlwind with this one. Protesting a soldier's funeral is one thing, but you go into a town full of a bunch of disheartened, newly-homeless people with nothing to lose and tell them that it's a good thing their friends and loved ones were killed by God's wrath, there's a good chance that people with nothing to lose may just take your fool heads off.


----------



## imfree

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Just read a news story that the Westboro Baptists are going to protest in Joplin, MO, the site where that tornado earlier in the week destroyed the entire town, killed 200 people and left hundreds more missing or unaccounted for.
> 
> I have to really wonder if they won't reap the whirlwind with this one. Protesting a soldier's funeral is one thing, but you go into a town full of a bunch of disheartened, newly-homeless people with nothing to lose and tell them that it's a good thing their friends and loved ones were killed by God's wrath, there's a good chance that people with nothing to lose may just take your fool heads off.



Westboro's storm just hasn't happened *yet*. A fool sees calm and thinks there's no storm coming.


----------



## cinnamitch

danielson123 said:


> Gram won't eat her lunch. And the juice I gave her is 'poison'.



If she tends to be a walker, keep stuff on hand that she can eat while walking and just hand them to her as she walks. A half sandwich, some peanut butter and crackers, a piece of fruit etc. If she is to the point to not being able to feed herself, give her a bite of something sweet, then a bite of meat or veggies.
Older folks tend to lose their sense of taste but sweet is the last to go. Another thing, if she doesn't want to eat just let it go for a bit and try again, often that is all it takes.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Just read a news story that the Westboro Baptists are going to protest in Joplin, MO, the site where that tornado earlier in the week destroyed the entire town, killed 200 people and left hundreds more missing or unaccounted for.
> 
> I have to really wonder if they won't reap the whirlwind with this one. Protesting a soldier's funeral is one thing, but you go into a town full of a bunch of disheartened, newly-homeless people with nothing to lose and tell them that it's a good thing their friends and loved ones were killed by God's wrath, there's a good chance that people with nothing to lose may just take your fool heads off.



They did this back in 2009 when my hometown was almost destroyed by one. Needless to say, they didn't get close to any church holding a funeral.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Fantasy Feeder is pissing me off.  It's refusing to send any of my messages, claiming there's no message subject when there is, and not even their chat box will work for me, so I can't complain.

One time I can actually be arsed to respond and the pile of crap doesn't let me.


----------



## Dromond

We just bought a new washer and dryer, and the washer is a lemon. As if that's not annoying enough, the repairman won't be able to get to us until June 7. Grrrrr.


----------



## Sweetie

I can't stop grinding my teeth. I don't even realize I'm doing it most of the time...only when I get that telltale pain in my jaw do I become aware.:doh:


----------



## shinyapple

danielson123 said:


> Gram won't eat her lunch. And the juice I gave her is 'poison'.



I've been caring for my grandmother lately as well. She's not suffering from any sort of mental decline, but there are days she's just not hungry or has issues with food. I talked to her doctor and he agreed that if she doesn't want it, we shouldn't force it on her. However, if she will drink it, I keep Boost on hand in chocolate flavor. It'll give her a bit of nutrition when food doesn't appeal and she's started to drink it on her own in the mornings. It may be worth asking her physician if that's a good idea for her situation.

It's horrible to watch someone you love as their body starts to slow down. Good luck with her and I hope she stays as healthy as possible.


----------



## CleverBomb

shinyapple said:


> I've been caring for my grandmother lately as well. She's not suffering from any sort of mental decline, but there are days she's just not hungry or has issues with food. I talked to her doctor and he agreed that if she doesn't want it, we shouldn't force it on her. However, if she will drink it, I keep Boost on hand in chocolate flavor. It'll give her a bit of nutrition when food doesn't appeal and she's started to drink it on her own in the mornings. It may be worth asking her physician if that's a good idea for her situation.
> 
> It's horrible to watch someone you love as their body starts to slow down. Good luck with her and I hope she stays as healthy as possible.


Can't rep you right now, but home care of a relative is among the least-rewarded and underappreciated callings out there. 

-Rusty


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My roommate, who moved out without cleaning her room for the summer, called today to tell me she was thinking she needed a place closer to campus for next year (she's 10 minutes away now). She could have told me to my face yesterday. Somebody just lost her deposit.


----------



## penguin

That I can't talk to the one person I really need to right now.


----------



## louisaml

That I can't see my nephew graduate from high school as valedictorian with a full scholarship because my stepmother want's to be a drama queen.


----------



## biglynch

i just stubed my toe


----------



## shinyapple

Had what I thought was a really great job interview last Tuesday. We talked for an hour, seemed to click well, and I have all the qualifications they asked for. She asked me to call her today if I hadn't heard from her and upon doing so, she said they were still completing the first round of interviews and asked if I could call her Wednesday. No problem...

and then I get online to look for new postings to further my search for prospects and see she'd re-posted the position twenty minutes before I called.

A simple "we've selected another candidate" or "we've chosen to go another direction" would have sufficed. Now I get to question your motives if I hear back, lady. It's always a great idea to make it possible for your employee to know they weren't your first choice should they be hired.


----------



## tinkerbell

I slipped getting into the shower the other day, and banged my shin on the tub, and it still hurts. I have a bruise. If anything brushes up against it, it KILLS!


----------



## penguin

I have far too many questions that can't be answered just yet. I don't want to ask someone else, but I might have to, as I can't get hold of the person I need right now.


----------



## HottiMegan

My bad knee is hurting after being cooped up in the car yesterday. I am supposed to go to a graduation party and really don't feel like going.. I just want to stay home and have some time with Ratchet and Clank.


----------



## imfree

The sunspot cycle should be approaching solar maximum, by now, but Sunbody can't get his Dynamic Pressure up, so there still aren't any of those VLF Whistler Signals to hear in my neck of the woods! 

View attachment sw_dials 5-28-2011 4.43pm cst.gif


----------



## luvbigfellas

Let's see, being on my feet for 5 miles between walking to work and walking home, and then being on my feet for 5 hours at work...makes for not-too-happy feet.


----------



## mossystate

Sore throat is finally gone, but the no taste and smell thing has arrived. Eeeeeee...I hope it is not like last time when I lost it for nearly a month. I suppose it could be a good time to start that d-word.


----------



## SMA413

My nephew is being an average 6 year old right now. If he were a grown up, I'd punch him... but alas, he is all of 3ft, 50 some odd pounds. If I punch him, he'd be decimated.


----------



## imfree

Kids and pets are "little s**ts" because the phrase can go from a term of endearment to a term of disgust, in half-a-second, just like their behavior can.


----------



## luvbigfellas

One, that I can't see the one person I would love to see right now.

Two, I'm very homesick...and there's nothing I can do about it.

Three, this headache is really starting to be way too much of a bitch.


----------



## penguin

I've had a headache all day. It's getting better, but it's still there.


----------



## louisaml

I am not proud to live in a state with so much racism and prejudice towards anyone who is different.


----------



## Fuzzy

How can Cityville be so addicting, and yet I have so little energy to complete anything.


----------



## Gingembre

I have been trying to upload the next bunch of photos from Ghana for the past 2 days and I cannot get a good enough connection speed to make it possible. It's frustratinggggg.


----------



## CAMellie

The lady we rent a room from has cats...1 of which yarks all over the damned place. It's pethasad when you have to do a puke check in front of your bedroom door every time you leave your room. :doh:


----------



## ConnieLynn

It's hot! It's my day off and I want to lounge on my porch and read, but it's 95 freaking degrees. I so wish I had a pool. Anyone in my area with a pool that needs a fat girl floating in it????


----------



## CastingPearls

Evidently I am the mosquitoes' queen.....<scratch scratch>


----------



## spiritangel

lack of sleep or even being able to sleep for more than 1-2 hrs at a stretch would be wonderful right now


----------



## danielson123

Cheezits Christ I need an air conditioner.


----------



## SMA413

Blisters on my feet from walking around in flip flops for too long. Blech.


----------



## Sweetie

A guy who lives in my building insists on walking his dog right up on me when I'm walking my Skippy, knowing full well that his dog and mine always go at each other looking to fight. Why not just give me a little space? WTH?????????


----------



## Blackjack

SMA413 said:


> My nephew is being an average 6 year old right now. If he were a grown up, I'd punch him... but alas, he is all of 3ft, 50 some odd pounds. If I punch him, he'd be decimated.



I fail to understand what's stopping you.


----------



## louisaml

Walmart refused to sell me alcohol because I have just a plain ID. Apparently they assume every person over 21 that has an ID had it taken away for DUI. I don't have a license cause it got suspended cause I backed into a cop car by accident cause the parking assist on my dad's car failed and I don't have a grand to go and get it back.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Gingembre said:


> I have been trying to upload the next bunch of photos from Ghana for the past 2 days and I cannot get a good enough connection speed to make it possible. It's frustratinggggg.



where have you BEEN!!! I can't stalk people when they disappear on me.


----------



## SMA413

Blackjack said:


> I fail to understand what's stopping you.



Just those pesky child abuse and assault laws.  


The thing annoying me right now is that my sister came for me for advice because she is about to go through something that I've already gone through, and I couldn't think of anything to tell her. Big sister fail.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The temps being near 90F is pissin' me right off, but what's annoying is feeling obligated to play counseler for my friend [ by request, mind you.] while I've never been in her situation before.


----------



## Mishty

I'm super pissed right now, went to Peking Gourmet to eat Chinese buffet, and for some stupid reason the sign says it's closed every Tuesday now. It's the only Chinese buffet in town, and my fat heart is broken. :huh:


----------



## louisaml

I have 6 siblings, I am close with 2 of my 4 brothers, 1 comes to see me once a year, one works 7 days a week cause he has his own company, one couldn't be bothered to give a damn, the other one I will never meet because the family has shunned him based solely on what my step mother says, one sister treats her kids like crap and gets away with it, and my other sister is too focused on her political career to act like I exist. Family events only consist of my 2 sisters and no one else because everyone is so focused on my sister's career, they don't want anything or anyone to come in the way of it. My dad can't do anything because no one gives a crap what he has to say. My family hasn't gotten together fully for a family event in decades. Thats why I don't celebrate holidays anymore. Whats the point.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

The mental bleeping giants who are my neighbors...are watering the fucking lawn... you know, because it has only rained 40 out of the last 50 days here... 

And they don't close the gate when they move the water from front to back..so...

Being that the water table is soooooo high the yard I use to let my dogs hang out in when I am in is a mud hole because it is saturated....and then I take them for a long walk...try to come in the front part and guess what...water!!! The entire front area is soaking wet and the bare patches are muddy pits...

Seriously??? I'm not a horrible person..but, I really don't like almost breaking my neck on slick concrete to get to my door a have saturated my porch area and they dogs have no where to lay now that isn't wet or wet and muddy....UGGGHHH...seriously...water???? It is supposed to rain the next 3 days!!! And the sheer waste of water!!! People are dying all over the world for clean, drinking water...

:: bangs head into wall repeatedly:::


----------



## mel

A MAN .. that is really pissing the fluck out of me


----------



## Zandoz

The 2nd floor (only) shower is leaking. The only way to get to the offending pipes is to take down 3/4s of the teak plank ceiling in the kitchen below. Did I mention being too broke to pay attention, and no credit what so ever.


----------



## luvbigfellas

That I keep getting asked for money that I don't have because someone is on unemployment and somehow thinks that means that since I have a job, that makes me the bill payer. No, fucker. It's MY money, which means I, and I alone get to choose how to spend it. I will help you with rent, but how is it that I always end up paying more rent even though your dumbass parents keep sending you enough for all of it? WTF?


----------



## louisaml

Finally got around to look at the savings bank statement and found out that Bill's stepbrother made a $600 withdrawal at 12:31am the day we kicked him out. There is no way to get the money back, and the bank wont help because it was too dark out to make out his face.


----------



## danielson123

Heat, humidity, sweat, all makes my hair go nuts. I may never be photogenic again...


----------



## 1love_emily

The only thing that sounds good today is sleep, trombone, and pizza. 


.... wait! That's not _annoying_. That's awesome!



What's annoying is that I can't do/have either of them. :doh:


----------



## spiritangel

everytime for the last two days I have tried to work on the email readings in my inbox I get sidetracked by messengers or people needing my attention it is getting crazy


----------



## CAMellie

My blood sugar was kinda high when I woke up so we walked to church because exercise usually brings my sugars down. They went UP by 32 points instead! :doh:


----------



## louisaml

NH is under a tornado warning/watch for tonight, we have already had apple sized hail not too far from here. Great just what we need more damage to the car, the last storm that came in ripped off the windshield wipers.


----------



## penguin

Cramps. Holy hell, Batman.


----------



## 1love_emily

My brother could not be any more irritating or irresponsible. GEEZ. I can't wait to get away from him. Damn trumpet player.


----------



## Lamia

I am printing 644 orders and the printer is emitting a high pitched whistle. It's about to make me lose it. It's like nails on a chalkboard. :shocked::shocked:


----------



## Mishty

My cousin was supposed to buy me dinner today, because he was going to my favorite Irish pub in Birmingham, and he *said*, he forgot and he was sorry. So I cooked a bunch of random stuff, ate it and he pulls up with a massive take away plate of food, and dessert.... I mean, a _massive_ plate of food. He thought he was funny.  I was annoyed. I know I'll have it ate later tonight, but still. Grow the fuck up, I was taking care of your kids and shit while you were off dicking round.


----------



## spiritangel

I was pulled out of the deepest sleep I have had in a week by a phone call on the up side I now have light in the loungeroom again and smoked salmon


----------



## HeavyDuty24

people that don't listen and refuse to hear or consider proof and facts!!!:doh:


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Cleaning cat boxes, especially when you realize the half-empty container of litter you intended to use to change out the entire box really only has about a cup of litter in it. I braved Walmart at nearly midnight for these critters. They probably don't even appreciate it.


----------



## louisaml

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Cleaning cat boxes, especially when you realize the half-empty container of litter you intended to use to change out the entire box really only has about a cup of litter in it. I braved Walmart at nearly midnight for these critters. They probably don't even appreciate it.



I have been at Walmart at nearly that time because we were out of cookies, or a favorite toy disappeared. Granted I have a dog, but I owned 3 cats before her. Trust me they appreciate it so much because you are their mummy and they do love you because you love them and thats all they want. I hated doing litter though, made my allergies crazy.


----------



## louisaml

So we survived the storm, it was a false alarm. I went and ordered from OSP for the first time and found some great things. When I went to order I wanted to press credit card and instead I press EBillMe and I wasn't paying attention. Hopefully I can get this fixed cause I really need the clothes. I really wished I listened to my father when he said to read everything on the screen. Bill and I got into a fight cause he was really nice and said he would pay for the EBillMe on Friday out of his bonus, and of course I was being a drama queen like usual, and I ran my mouth and upset him so he is sleeping on the couch tonight. How exactly do I make it up to him cause I feel like crap and he is amazing to me? and he is still willing to cover the mistake.


----------



## Sweetie

People who wake me in the middle of the night with their fighting and carrying-on...especially on the rare ocasions I manage to fall asleep without taking a sleeping pill.


----------



## spiritangel

silly really but the length of time it takes for impasto to dry I just want to get on with my art journal cover


----------



## penguin

I really need a neck and shoulder massage.


----------



## Sweetie

penguin said:


> I really need a neck and shoulder massage.



Me tooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zandoz

Depression


----------



## spiritangel

louisaml said:


> So we survived the storm, it was a false alarm. I went and ordered from OSP for the first time and found some great things. When I went to order I wanted to press credit card and instead I press EBillMe and I wasn't paying attention. Hopefully I can get this fixed cause I really need the clothes. I really wished I listened to my father when he said to read everything on the screen. Bill and I got into a fight cause he was really nice and said he would pay for the EBillMe on Friday out of his bonus, and of course I was being a drama queen like usual, and I ran my mouth and upset him so he is sleeping on the couch tonight. How exactly do I make it up to him cause I feel like crap and he is amazing to me? and he is still willing to cover the mistake.



applologise, cook him a nice dinner and erm well the rest is up to your imagination


----------



## Mishty

I just got my Chicago deep dish death my pepperoni pizza, and I'm out of red pepper flakes. I'm more sad than annoyed.....


----------



## Gingembre

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> where have you BEEN!!! I can't stalk people when they disappear on me.



I've been in Ghaaaanaaa. In Aaaafricaaaa. 
Infact, I am still there. That's probably why all the stalking equipment you've got trained on the UK hasn't been picking anything up for the past few months. 

Rest assured, normal service will be resumed when I return in 3 weeks' time.


----------



## CAMellie

My medical insurance lapsed yesterday and I was never notified


----------



## snuggletiger

I wanted to go to Trader Vics at Planet Hollywood for a Mai Tai on my Birthday but alas they are no longer there


----------



## louisaml

spiritangel said:


> applologise, cook him a nice dinner and erm well the rest is up to your imagination



Thank you, that is a good idea.


----------



## JulianDW

Once I think that I've overcome procrastination, it comes backs again even stronger


----------



## Deven

I'm thinking of backing out of my "obligation" of taking care of my mother. I'm tired of everything I do/say being wrong. I'm tired of having to defend myself. I'm tired of her "understanding" I have depression/anxiety issues, but not taking them seriously. If she doesn't schedule her surgery by the time my wedding comes around in August, I can't guarantee I won't get my fiance to get a place, where I won't go back to school (which was part of this agreement, and a whole separate argument as of yesterday,) and just work at some fast food joint for the rest of my life. I'd rather do that than keep my end of any obligation as of right now.

Also? Screw everyone else. I'm having a 1 witness ceremony, and no reception. Not one person I invited to my birthday this past weekend (seriously, we made enough food that we sent some on the road with my fiance and it lasted him until yesterday) could even be bothered to show up, after they said they would. I'm not paying for a wedding no one will even go to. We'll do a longer honeymoon instead.


----------



## Mathias

All of these goddamn Anthony Weiner puns all over the news.


----------



## AuntHen

that *she *is still being ALLOWED to cross/test boundaries!


----------



## luvbigfellas

Let's see. Someone took out a payday loan. Fine. Been on a payment plan. Fine. All of sudden, they decide to deposit the $200 + $44 interest into whatever bank the company does business. So, in order to make sure the rent check is covered, I get to loan someone $170 on top of the $330 I paid in rent out of $569. I'm likely not getting any of the $170 back. If I do, it'll be a miracle.

I'm seriously annoyed that I'm hemorrhaging money. If I ever want to move out of this hole, I'm going to need the money I'm hemorrhaging! :doh:


----------



## Lamia

I'm at work and I want to GO HOME!!! I started running this stupid access macro which is usually done before 9pm....but not tonight...no not when I am going to start my weekend please run for another hour while I sit here staring at the wall....ARG

:doh:


----------



## Diana_Prince245

The small child who peed on me at work tonight. I don't get paid nearly enough for that.


----------



## HottiMegan

I woke up and came out of the bedroom only to step in a fresh cat yack.. I just hope this isn't a sign of how my day is going to turn out.


----------



## 1love_emily

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/3041445#43045515


I hate society. But I support these women who were interviewed!


----------



## Mathias

I really want some Reese's right now.


----------



## louisaml

The Brother In Law called while we were out to dinner, apparently it is imperative that my husband strongarm $2000 out of Nana. Bill wont do it and Nana don't play that game. The inlaws want Bill to come down tomorrow and help get the money. Bill and I are going to an all day music fest to support our friend's band. So hopefully the music is loud enough to cover the sounds of the ringing phones. His brother makes $3360 each month before taxes. That should cover the money to get his license back.


----------



## imfree

I feel like King Midas In Reverse today. I laid an album cover on its record, still on the turntable, and it bumped the stylus (needle), bending its cantilever tube beyond repair. Took a $30 cartridge and turned it to s**t!


----------



## SMA413

Meeting someone potentially perfect.... 10 days before I leave town. Grrr.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Resume writers who charge so obscenely much I cannot afford to pay for them, therefore, I cannot find a job that pays more than next to nothing...the only people who can afford their rates already have a decent job.....ugh


----------



## Donna

PG74, check your PM box if you haven't already. Before personal computers became commonplace (not to sound like an old fogey, but I wrote my first resume on a manual typewriter at school,) resume writing was a high demand profession and those individuals could demand such a high price. I am surprised Resume Writers can still charge exorbitant fees.

There are numerous free resume assistance sites out there. This one is one of the better ones in my opinion. 

If you are looking to up your career, and don't have one already, consider getting a Linkedin account. I know there has been a lot of press lately about organizations reviewing Facebook pages before making hiring decisions, but Linkedin is the first site many of my colleagues and I look at when we receive a candidate's application package. 

/end unsolicited advice


----------



## Dromond

THIS is annoying me.

For you metric users, those temps are 35C - 37C. 

View attachment 0604frcst.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy

It would probably annoy you further to see my forecast:


----------



## luvbigfellas

...This guy had his chance to have all the sex he wanted. But he didn't want it at the time. And now that he has a girlfriend, he still wants sex. Nope, sorry, you're a nice enough guy, but totally not worth the bullshit that would come from that.


----------



## Dromond

Fuzzy said:


> It would probably annoy you further to see my forecast:



I'm not annoyed, I'm envious.


----------



## Sweetie

The fact that my apt complex only allows two air conditioners and my bedroom isn't one of the rooms with one. Its hot and stuffy no matter how many fans and playing around with them I do to get the cool air into my room.


----------



## herin

I am annoyed that this is the 3rd day in a row of 100+ degree weather. This is June for crying out loud! I want some dang spring weather. 

Whine mope pout.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I'm going to have call CPS on some clients for neglect. It breaks my heart.


----------



## louisaml

I found out the the rash I have had on my arms and face, isn't acne and isn't due to being allergic with perfumes and dyes. It is a side effect from one of my vital medications. Basically they are blisters from being burned from the sun. Which means no direct sunlight what so ever. I now have to wear long sleeves in the summer.


----------



## CastingPearls

louisaml said:


> I found out the the rash I have had on my arms and face, isn't acne and isn't due to being allergic with perfumes and dyes. It is a side effect from one of my vital medications. Basically they are blisters from being burned from the sun. Which means no direct sunlight what so ever. I now have to wear long sleeves in the summer.


Would sunscreen applied a half hour before you went out and maybe a cap or hat help at all?


----------



## 1love_emily

Freaking mosquito bites.

KC Royals baseball games (my dad kidnaps the remote)

Being 18 but being treated like your 14

Not being able to see Red

Broken mouses

Old ugly shoes

Plane tickets

the TSA 


Which reminds me.. new rant

Okay, I understand that airports and airplanes need everyone to be safe and secure and that the security of air travelers is determined by the amount of carry-on baggage passengers are allowed to carry on (SARCASM) but REALLY. Stupid airports are going to make me check my $2300 trombone, $200 mouthpiece and $600 case. That's all of my money and my hard work going into the hands of some guy who is just going to chuck all of my life down under some plane for it to freeze, crack, and need to be replaced. 

I mean really. George W thanks for fucking me in my air travel. Thanks for making it so that a high school musician can't travel easily with their instrument.


----------



## mossystate

louisaml said:


> I found out the the rash I have had on my arms and face, isn't acne and isn't due to being allergic with perfumes and dyes. It is a side effect from one of my vital medications. Basically they are blisters from being burned from the sun. Which means no direct sunlight what so ever. I now have to wear long sleeves in the summer.



I do not take any medication and I have this problem ( mostly the tops of my hands and feet...and upper chest ) . I don't know if it would be different for you, but I do put on a sunscreen for sensitive skin...and if I am good about applying it, I don't get the little blisters that tend to make me itch so badly my heart flutters. I have never told a doctor about it, so not sure why it happens to me. Try the sunscreen...see if it helps.


----------



## HottiMegan

I was bending over to get alex into his car seat and something went wrong with my hip muscle. Now I'm in a lot of pain hours later


----------



## CastingPearls

The joy of lungfuls of tree pollen I inhaled today upon stepping outside was almost eclipsed by the ten minutes of dry-heaving afterwards.


----------



## Jack Secret

Does it itch? My mother has the same problem. She calls it "Sun Poisoning".



louisaml said:


> I found out the the rash I have had on my arms and face, isn't acne and isn't due to being allergic with perfumes and dyes. It is a side effect from one of my vital medications. Basically they are blisters from being burned from the sun. Which means no direct sunlight what so ever. I now have to wear long sleeves in the summer.


----------



## Smushygirl

1love_emily said:


> Okay, I understand that airports and airplanes need everyone to be safe and secure and that the security of air travelers is determined by the amount of carry-on baggage passengers are allowed to carry on (SARCASM) but REALLY. Stupid airports are going to make me check my $2300 trombone, $200 mouthpiece and $600 case. That's all of my money and my hard work going into the hands of some guy who is just going to chuck all of my life down under some plane for it to freeze, crack, and need to be replaced.
> 
> I mean really. George W thanks for fucking me in my air travel. Thanks for making it so that a high school musician can't travel easily with their instrument.



My brother plays bass trombone for the LA Philharmonic. When he isn't traveling with the Phil, he has to check his instrument and you can imagine how valuable his bone is. He writes a very polite note to the TSA agent in his case describing how to handle and leaves it in the case, as it is his livelihood. Maybe you could do something like that.


----------



## penguin

Waking up with a headache and a cranky child. Said cranky child wants to go to the museum today. Ain't gonna happen if she doesn't change her attitude!


----------



## luvbigfellas

At this very moment, a bastard headache coming on and back muscle pains. I'm sure they'll both pass, but they are a definite source of misery.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My youngest cat has been asking to be let out one door, then immediately walking to the other door and asking to let back in all day. He's grounded inside until further notice.


----------



## Lamia

Diana_Prince245 said:


> My youngest cat has been asking to be let out one door, then immediately walking to the other door and asking to let back in all day. He's grounded inside until further notice.



Some cats like the act of you doing something for them as strange as that may sound. My cat wants me to "feed" him even if he has food in his bowl. I have to grab the food and add a couple of pieces to his bowl before he will shut up and leave me alone. Then he takes two bites and is done then cleans himself for the next 30 minutes.


----------



## luvbigfellas

It's funny that both of my cats when they're in the bathroom overnight (we have to or we'd never get any sleep), we let them out and all they wanna do is get back in. Or they whine for food, you give them food, and they just sit there and stare at you or keep talking.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Lamia said:


> Some cats like the act of you doing something for them as strange as that may sound. My cat wants me to "feed" him even if he has food in his bowl. I have to grab the food and add a couple of pieces to his bowl before he will shut up and leave me alone. Then he takes two bites and is done then cleans himself for the next 30 minutes.



They are strange little critters sometimes.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

of people not understaning or just not getting it.it's not that hard to understand.and people being just plain difficult!!!:doh:


----------



## CastingPearls

Diana_Prince245 said:


> My youngest cat has been asking to be let out one door, then immediately walking to the other door and asking to let back in all day. He's grounded inside until further notice.





Lamia said:


> Some cats like the act of you doing something for them as strange as that may sound. My cat wants me to "feed" him even if he has food in his bowl. I have to grab the food and add a couple of pieces to his bowl before he will shut up and leave me alone. Then he takes two bites and is done then cleans himself for the next 30 minutes.





luvbigfellas said:


> It's funny that both of my cats when they're in the bathroom overnight (we have to or we'd never get any sleep), we let them out and all they wanna do is get back in. Or they whine for food, you give them food, and they just sit there and stare at you or keep talking.





Diana_Prince245 said:


> They are strange little critters sometimes.



Catses just don't like doors. They have an established territory and doors prevent them from their ritual circuits.


----------



## mel

ex husband, he is a lying manipulative sob who is such a pain in my big white a$$. without going into details...i am so mad, so hurt, so pissed, ..even though I'm not surprised. I'm going to try to keep calm as much as possible but just know I may randomly lash out in print..LOL


----------



## Lamia

CastingPearls said:


> Catses just don't like doors. They have an established territory and doors prevent them from their ritual circuits.



lol I know that's right. My cat used to do that same in and out thing so one day I propped the door open so he could come and go at his leisure and he laid in the doorway sunning himself. 

He looked very content.


----------



## SuperMishe

My sister.... my sister is annoying me. I'm tired of her drama. I don't need it. Sigh...


----------



## Sweetie

Diana_Prince245 said:


> My youngest cat has been asking to be let out one door, then immediately walking to the other door and asking to let back in all day. He's grounded inside until further notice.



Naughty kitty! LOL


----------



## HottiMegan

I can't figure out how to work my new printer. It wont print for me.. and there's a blinking light.. that cant be good.. I hate asking my computer tech hubby for help on stupid stuff


----------



## activistfatgirl

I'm annoyed with myself. I'm annoyed that I'm stressed out and feeling defeated instead of logically analyzing the obstacles facing me and figuring out an action plan to remove them. I'm annoyed that I haven't cooked myself a fresh meal in a bazillion days and the last two days I've just had pop and chips/popcorn for dinner. I'm annoyed that I feel tense all down my back. I'm annoyed that I want to blame everyone else for my problems but I'm literally the only one that can fix it. I'm annoyed that I've lost sight of why I do what I do and why I'd suffer any of this. I'm annoyed that I have to be so damn flexible all the time for my job. I'm annoyed that I can't do my job without the correct head space, so I literally can't be effective when I'm annoyed. That's damn annoying!

One of those weeks. What's not annoying is that I'll figure this shit out eventually. I have some faith.


----------



## Chimpi

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm annoyed with myself. I'm annoyed that I'm stressed out and feeling defeated instead of logically analyzing the obstacles facing me and figuring out an action plan to remove them. I'm annoyed that I haven't cooked myself a fresh meal in a bazillion days and the last two days I've just had pop and chips/popcorn for dinner. I'm annoyed that I feel tense all down my back. I'm annoyed that I want to blame everyone else for my problems but I'm literally the only one that can fix it. I'm annoyed that I've lost sight of why I do what I do and why I'd suffer any of this. I'm annoyed that I have to be so damn flexible all the time for my job. I'm annoyed that I can't do my job without the correct head space, so I literally can't be effective when I'm annoyed. That's damn annoying!
> 
> One of those weeks. What's not annoying is that I'll figure this shit out eventually. I have some faith.



Those words could have exited my mouth as well, apart from the fact that I'm out of my mind so much that I can't formulate much these days.
Stress abound. But hey, at least we eat unique dinners.


----------



## CastingPearls

I can SO relate to this. Sometimes it's one step forward and ten steps back, yanked back kicking and screaming but still I'm too spiteful to give in.

Keep the faith, AFG.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Thanks for the solidarity fellow sufferers. I may be sitting in my car in the parking garage instead of facing some tough shit but it will get better! Let's all try to hang in there.


----------



## Surlysomething

Co-workers. My patience threshold is very low today.


----------



## penguin

Not being able to sleep properly thanks to the child who keeps hogging the bed, tries to steal my pillow and gets tangled in my hair. She has a mild cold, but holy crap this is nuts. I need sleep


----------



## CAMellie

Sweetie said:


> The fact that my apt complex only allows two air conditioners and my bedroom isn't one of the rooms with one. Its hot and stuffy no matter how many fans and playing around with them I do to get the cool air into my room.



^^^^ this!

Oh...and a couple of sisters who can't seem to get it into their heads that mom's memorial service is only a week away. GET OFF YOUR ASSES AND DO THE STUFF YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO! I can't do it all, ya rotten brats!


----------



## louisaml

My rash is quite itchy, saw the doctor again and he just ignored it. Now he seems to think what will solve all my problems is diet, and exercise, a standard line I suppose. The vampires pricked me in the lab and took lots of life juice, YEY. I have spent the past few days replace things like the TV, cable box, and vacuum cleaner. I am broke again but I got a big tv so I guess its ok.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

It's really too bad CPS investigation don't cross state lines.


----------



## SMA413

It's really annoying when something (especially my glasses) falls off of my end table next to my bed and ends up like 4 feet away from where it logically should have landed.


----------



## RoseVivaciou

I am annoyed at myself for following my heart not my head and now having to pay for it again. Head and gut instinct should rule


----------



## Sweetie

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm annoyed with myself. I'm annoyed that I'm stressed out and feeling defeated instead of logically analyzing the obstacles facing me and figuring out an action plan to remove them. I'm annoyed that I haven't cooked myself a fresh meal in a bazillion days and the last two days I've just had pop and chips/popcorn for dinner. I'm annoyed that I feel tense all down my back. I'm annoyed that I want to blame everyone else for my problems but I'm literally the only one that can fix it. I'm annoyed that I've lost sight of why I do what I do and why I'd suffer any of this. I'm annoyed that I have to be so damn flexible all the time for my job. I'm annoyed that I can't do my job without the correct head space, so I literally can't be effective when I'm annoyed. That's damn annoying!
> 
> One of those weeks. What's not annoying is that I'll figure this shit out eventually. I have some faith.



I know the feeling and it sucks. But you and I both know that it will pass. 
I know it might sound simplistic but sometimes when I'm feeling like you are a nice long shower with my favorite shower gel and some hot chocolate are what heals me...at least for a little while. In the meantime...here's some {HUGS}.


----------



## HottiMegan

I have realized that my weight is actually taking a toll on my body. I've been doing a lot more walking than normal lately and now my hip and back have been hurting. I have an old injury on my hip and it's flaring up. I think i need to work on getting into better shape and losing some weight. I don't want to be in pain anymore.


----------



## SMA413

I'm annoyed that just when I'm starting to feel better about my ugly, awful break up back in December, something happens to reopen all the wounds and remind how much it hurt- both emotionally and physically.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm annoyed with Comcast. Six fucking days...that's all I need. Money-grubbing bastards!!!


----------



## CleverBomb

I"m annoyed with my wireless carrier. 
The cell tower that covers the area including my office, will not handle internet connections (it once did), only voice and text messages. 
I went to the trouble of calling them about it last week, and it's still not fixed. 
Granted, they've more than got their hands full with the disasters out East, but still...

-Rusty


----------



## CAMellie

CAMellie said:


> I'm annoyed with Comcast. Six fucking days...that's all I need. Money-grubbing bastards!!!



I'll have their stinking money ($70 lousy dollars and only a week late. You'd think they would go bankrupt without it) on Thursday. Now to decide which orifice of theirs to shove it in. *contemplates*


----------



## HottiMegan

I forgot to take my allergy pill yesterday and now my eyes are so gummy that my vision is way messed up.. oh and the sneezing which leads to runny nose.. Fun stuff.. I hope today's pill will kick in soon.


----------



## snuggletiger

@Megan
I take the kroger otc antihistamines and those seem to help in a pinch.


----------



## louisaml

I called in for my test resaults. They said my triglycerides are high again so that means going back on a diet and seeing a nutritionist. That isn't a problem. What worries me is that my blood cell count is high, and my liver levels are off. This scares the crap out of me. I am going in for more tests tonight. I have had a lot of stomach pain the past 4 days so that freaks me out even more. I was sick a lot as a kid, I was healthy when I was a teenager, and since I turned 21 my health as gone to shit. Granted it is mostly due to genetics. But I am worried about not being healthy enough to grow old with Bill.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Friend + New Boyfriend = Less time for Me.

It pisses me off, because she promised she wouldn't do this _again_.


----------



## ktrnhill

My favorite purse strap broke. A safety pin wont hold it anymore....trying a zip-tie now. Hope it works till I find another "just right " purse.


----------



## Surlysomething

Your Plump Princess said:


> Friend + New Boyfriend = Less time for Me.
> 
> It pisses me off, because she promised she wouldn't do this _again_.


 
Boyfriends usually come first. It's a part of growing up...we all have to adjust. Just think if they were married and moved away to start a family or buy a house.

Don't be too hard on her. If you fell for someone, you would want to be with them all the time. It's normal.


----------



## HottiMegan

snuggletiger said:


> @Megan
> I take the kroger otc antihistamines and those seem to help in a pinch.



I'm taking the Costco version of Claratin and it kicked in within about an hour. I am relieved. I used to take benedryl until last year when i needed it. It now knocks me out when it used to not affect me like that.. Spring in northern California is hell sometimes!


----------



## penguin

Water gushing out from under the kitchen and into the laundry  The water's been turned off but I have no idea wtf the problem is. Got the maintenance guy on his way, but holy hell man. It was his fault, whatever the problem, as he put the new cabinets in the kitchen on Monday.


----------



## mossystate

penguin said:


> Water gushing out from under the kitchen and into the laundry  The water's been turned off but I have no idea wtf the problem is. Got the maintenance guy on his way, but holy hell man. It was his fault, whatever the problem, as he put the new cabinets in the kitchen on Monday.



It seems that any time the maintenance guy comes to my place, he creates more problems. My Mom used to say that when she started going to doctors more and more...the more problems she had.  Snap any pictures you think might be relevant.


----------



## penguin

mossystate said:


> It seems that any time the maintenance guy comes to my place, he creates more problems. My Mom used to say that when she started going to doctors more and more...the more problems she had.  Snap any pictures you think might be relevant.



He's a good guy, and this is the first time we've had an issue like this. He tested the water before he finished up on Monday, and it was working fine Monday night and all of Tuesday, so I don't know what's happened to make it shoot out everywhere. I hope he doesn't nee to pull the brand new cabinets apart to figure it out! But at least the kitchen wasn't flooding.


----------



## mossystate

penguin said:


> He's a good guy, and this is the first time we've had an issue like this. He tested the water before he finished up on Monday, and it was working fine Monday night and all of Tuesday, so I don't know what's happened to make it shoot out everywhere. I hope he doesn't nee to pull the brand new cabinets apart to figure it out! But at least the kitchen wasn't flooding.



Good is good...especially when it comes to maintenance. I hate any kind of flooding no matter how much. Lost most of my possessions from a underground pipe that decided to explode. Hopefully it's ' just ' an issue with an obvious pipe. Water spewing or rising......jabsfbjbdflbdf;bfsjbj;.


----------



## penguin

mossystate said:


> Good is good...especially when it comes to maintenance. I hate any kind of flooding no matter how much. Lost most of my possessions from a underground pipe that decided to explode. Hopefully it's ' just ' an issue with an obvious pipe. Water spewing or rising......jabsfbjbdflbdf;bfsjbj;.



The washing machine is the only thing in danger of being damaged, but the water was near it, not over it directly. So, fingers crossed it'll be okay. It's just not my ideal way to start a day! Especially as I was going to shower before he came over to put the doors on the kitchen cabinets, but now I can't. UGH.


----------



## AmazingAmy

"You know, Amy, wearing those kind of tops can make you look . . . bigger."

Coming from the woman who called her last purchase "forgiving".


----------



## CAMellie

One week ago:

The florist: Oh yes! We have African violets and artificial butterflies. No problem.
Me: Great! Here's my credit card number.

Tonight (THE DAY BEFORE THE DELIVERY):

The Florist: Oh sorry, but we ran out of African violets and artificial butterflies.
Me: Your shop is one of the most incompetent places I've ever done business with! I want my money refunded back on my card first thing in the morning and I will NEVER do business with you again! *slam the phone down*


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My body wants me to go to bed, but I know if I do I won't wake up until some unreasonable time in the afternoon.


----------



## louisaml

The crazy lady upstairs has banged on the floor every day, for the past 2 months. I am starting to hear the banging in my dreams.


----------



## penguin

Computer problems


----------



## HottiMegan

Ugh.. we were ready to take off for a family outing and as we were leaving the car shuddered to death. Out of gas.. Ugh.. Lame. Good thing we live near a gas station. (like 2 1/2 blocks away) I've never ran out of gas! It was so scary having the car shudder to it's hungry death. I was shaking and scared while hubby laughed at my over reaction. I had no idea what it was doing.


----------



## SMA413

Texas heat is ridiculous. This drought is awful. Everything is brown and parched and dusty. We need some hydration here ASAP.


----------



## SMA413

Texas heat is ridiculous. This drought is awful. Everything is brown and parched and dusty. We need some hydration here ASAP.


----------



## Surlysomething

SMA413 said:


> Texas heat is ridiculous. This drought is awful. Everything is brown and parched and dusty. We need some hydration here ASAP.




And we can't stop having rainy days here in Vancouver. Summer is almost here and we didn't really have a spring at all.

I think we should do a little trade off.


----------



## louisaml

Our car's idiot light is on after we hit a really big pothole. It won't start and Bill has to spend all day tomorrow working on it. Hopefully he can get it running. I know 16 years is really good for a car. But I have 3 vital appointments next week and riding the bus is out of the question cause they are either when the bus is on break or when the bus stops running. We cant borrow one of my dad's cars cause my stepmother is flipping out.


----------



## HottiMegan

louisaml said:


> Our car's idiot light is on after we hit a really big pothole. It won't start and Bill has to spend all day tomorrow working on it. Hopefully he can get it running. I know 16 years is really good for a car. But I have 3 vital appointments next week and riding the bus is out of the question cause they are either when the bus is on break or when the bus stops running. We cant borrow one of my dad's cars cause my stepmother is flipping out.



I feel your pain.. We put gas in last night and the car still wont start.. Hubby's hoping it's not the fuel pump. We're a one car family and so this cripples us with it broken. I wish my bike wasn't stolen, we could at least go places on that.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My uncle got into an argument with my cousin so he got drunk and took off on his ATV. He's currently in the hospital for the crash that ensued. F-ing moron.


----------



## Lamia

sooo at work and waiting on the orders that are supposed to print on their own to the printer designated for it. I call and email support....no response....I leave in 10 minutes....but can't until this is resolved.

So annoying when there is a problem you can't fix and have to depend on other people.


----------



## louisaml

HottiMegan said:


> I feel your pain.. We put gas in last night and the car still wont start.. Hubby's hoping it's not the fuel pump. We're a one car family and so this cripples us with it broken. I wish my bike wasn't stolen, we could at least go places on that.



Its the power steering and a problem with the computer, and its not gonna pass inspection. So we can use the bus. Bill has a bike though which works out good for him. It just sucks having to schedule everything around the weather being pleasant. I am sorry to here your having car problems.


----------



## CAMellie

My pain pills make me incredibly thirsty. I slosh when I walk now. It's quite uncomfortable and annoying.


----------



## spiritangel

that after waking up (and I use that term loosely as it was a tossy turny not much sleep night) and feeling amazing, sexy and wonderful for the first time in months you come with the emotional crap because I have not had time to pay attention to you and make me feel bad about not giving you what you need I am over emotional crap and yes it annoys the hell out of me especially when people dont see how they are doing it or creating it


----------



## HottiMegan

louisaml said:


> Its the power steering and a problem with the computer, and its not gonna pass inspection. So we can use the bus. Bill has a bike though which works out good for him. It just sucks having to schedule everything around the weather being pleasant. I am sorry to here your having car problems.



Ours turned out to be a clogged fuel filter and it's up and running. I hate using the bus for everything. We live in small town and have very few routes to rely on. It takes HOURS extra to travel less than 10 miles.
I hope you guys figure out a way to get transportation.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I can't sleep. This happens nearly early Sunday. I'm particularly pissed this time because I haven't been sleeping in over this weekend. I was going to bed maybe an hour after I normally do through the week, and I woke myself up both times at around eight and half hours. Yet here I am...


----------



## MisticalMisty

Jon Blaze said:


> I can't sleep. This happens nearly early Sunday. I'm particularly pissed this time because I haven't been sleeping in over this weekend. I was going to bed maybe an hour after I normally do through the week, and I woke myself up both times at around eight and half hours. Yet here I am...



Sorry Jon...me too.


----------



## CAMellie

Ever walk across burning hot cement and don't notice for a long time that you have massive blisters on the soles of your feet? Yeah...happened to me and then the damned things popped. I hobble around like both my feet are broken.


----------



## HottiMegan

CAMellie said:


> Ever walk across burning hot cement and don't notice for a long time that you have massive blisters on the soles of your feet? Yeah...happened to me and then the damned things popped. I hobble around like both my feet are broken.



ooh i know that kind of pain. I had a horrible blister break out last summer that was so tenderizing for a couple weeks. It took me a week to walk with out nearly hobbling it hurt so bad. I hope you find comfort/relief sooner than later!


----------



## JoyJoy

Hey Snuggletiger,



> "Birthday was great till this fat fuck <name removed> from Henderson Nevada decided to play her games. Other then her fat alkie presence, rest of the day was great."


 
Really, Christopher?? REALLY? You've been coming here and to BBW events for how many years, and THIS is the best you can come up with???? Obviously you don't like the woman, but come on. This is pathetic. PATHETIC. 

Also: 
than. than. THAN.


----------



## FatAndProud

JoyJoy said:


> Hey



Ohhh, dude got burned.


----------



## mossystate

Always good to see the truth. Wow...nice fat bashing. I guess complaining about exes on here just wasn't enough.


----------



## JoyJoy

mossystate said:


> Always good to see the truth. Wow...nice fat bashing. I guess complaining about exes on here just wasn't enough.


 Sort of explains why there's so many exes to complain about.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ugh.. just spent 4 f'in hours at the ER! He got seen for a total of 5 minutes and the rest was waiting while hubby had bad vertigo and vomiting. Fun evening/night. I am so tired and my ass hurts from the uncomfy chair. I am so grateful to hubs coworker who took the boys for most of the ordeal. It's now 2am and Alex has speech in 7 hours so i'm going to hit the sack. Have I said lately that I hate hospitals?! (I sort of like this one we were at since they pay hubby a decent wage with GREAT benefits)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Ugh, we have to replace the two sets of portable phones thanks to lightning striking near the house. They just say "connecting" no matter what.


----------



## TraciJo67

JoyJoy said:


> Hey .


 
But ... but. 

He has a 50 inch television and he owns a house. Surely that gives him the liberty to kick it with his homies and make a few fat-phobic remarks. Amirite?


----------



## imfree

Your Plump Princess said:


> Ugh, we have to replace the two sets of portable phones thanks to lightning striking near the house. They just say "connecting" no matter what.



Not good, the lightning got you, too. A whole-house phone line surge protector and whole-house surge protector could prevent a repeat later. Here's some info that could help.

Minor Lightning Damage at Tenn Loop Ranch


----------



## RedVelvet

JoyJoy said:


> Hey




But...but...I thought he liked fat women? I would think an FA might not use "Fat" as a pejorative. How.....extraordinary.


----------



## MisticalMisty

What he did sucks....hard..but sharing his real name on Dimensions without his consent...so not cool.


----------



## AnnMarie

MisticalMisty said:


> What he did sucks....hard..but sharing his real name on Dimensions without his consent...so not cool.



And against the rules. It's been addressed.


----------



## TraciJo67

AnnMarie said:


> And against the rules. It's been addressed.


 
How about addressing the part where he shares the name and location of the woman he's talking about? Probably wasn't a good idea for that to be quoted and posted here, but then, he DID put it on his FB page for all the world to see.


----------



## Dromond

What's annoying me right now? Men who profess love for fat ladies on one hand, casually use "fat f--k" as an insult on the other hand, and when they're called on it offer some lame apology and think that makes it all better.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My non-working air conditioner. It's 95 and all the damned cats want to do is cuddle. There is nothing worse than furry things against your skin when it's hot, unless it is the noise furry things make when you lock them out of your room so they don't snuggle with you.

Please come quickly, Mr. HVAC man!


----------



## Mishty

The rain, we've planned this little outing with the family for weeks, Mama baked a cake, we've got steaks in the Dales, and the floats are ready to be blown, and the sky is dark and heavy with Summer rain.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Mishty said:


> The rain, we've planned this little outing with the family for weeks, Mama baked a cake, we've got steaks in the Dales, and the floats are ready to be blown, and the sky is dark and heavy with Summer rain.


 _Damn_ that sucks!


----------



## mossystate

TraciJo67 said:


> How about addressing the part where he shares the name and location of the woman he's talking about? Probably wasn't a good idea for that to be quoted and posted here, but then, he DID put it on his FB page for all the world to see.



Hey, I think the world needs to know the full names of these fat fucks, and where they live. Fas need protection from such ebil.


----------



## CastingPearls

TraciJo67 said:


> How about addressing the part where he shares the name and location of the woman he's talking about? Probably wasn't a good idea for that to be quoted and posted here, but then, he DID put it on his FB page for all the world to see.


Exactly. Why is the woman's name STILL here? Exactly who is being protected?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Her name has been removed now as well.


----------



## AnnMarie

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Her name has been removed now as well.



Thanks much, E! 

No one makes mistakes trying to edit on the fly from a cell phone while at their full-time, paying job.


----------



## Miss Vickie

I love my dogs. Seriously, I do. But they're driving me nuts today. Chloe is more anxious than usual, won't leave my side, and bullied her way into going with me when I left the house to visit a friend for lunch.

Anxiety issues in humans is bad enough, but at least people respond to talking. Dogs? Not so much.


----------



## Lamia

Miss Vickie said:


> I love my dogs. Seriously, I do. But they're driving me nuts today. Chloe is more anxious than usual, won't leave my side, and bullied her way into going with me when I left the house to visit a friend for lunch.
> 
> Anxiety issues in humans is bad enough, but at least people respond to talking. Dogs? Not so much.



they respond to talking they just are thinking
....that's great...now where is the bacon...uh huh yea I am a bad goggie where is the bacon....no I like jumping on you that's how I get you to give me bacon etc.


----------



## JoyJoy

I'm not going to apologize for posting his real name and fb page here. Hers, yes...I should have thought more about x'ing that out, but if the man is going say things like that on an open forum under his real name knowing he has dimensions people and big women on his friends list and then come here and pretend to love the fat and be supportive, sorry...in my book he doesn't deserve the protection. Don't like it? Sue me.


----------



## Smushygirl

JoyJoy said:


> I'm not going to apologize for posting his real name and fb page here. Hers, yes...I should have thought more about x'ing that out, but if the man is going say things like that on an open forum under his real name knowing he has dimensions people and big women on his friends list and then come here and pretend to love the fat and be supportive, sorry...in my book he doesn't deserve the protection. Don't like it? Sue me.



You wreck me, Baby!:wubu:


----------



## mossystate

Smushygirl said:


> You wreck me, Baby!:wubu:



She is rather magnificent, yes?


----------



## AnnMarie

The message is still there - didn't ask anyone to apologize, but we have rules. 

Don't like 'em? Well, we know the answer there.


----------



## Dromond

You've developed a rough edge.


----------



## Mathias

JoyJoy said:


> I'm not going to apologize for posting his real name and fb page here. Hers, yes...I should have thought more about x'ing that out, but if the man is going say things like that on an open forum under his real name knowing he has dimensions people and big women on his friends list and then come here and pretend to love the fat and be supportive, sorry...in my book he doesn't deserve the protection. Don't like it? Sue me.



It's not your fault, no one even needs to friend request him to see his entire profile.


----------



## louisaml

My step father in law has been hacking into my families Facebook accounts. I am so scared he can get into anything on my computer and compromise friends and family. I have security programs out the wazoo and I think my wireless router is safe but I am not sure. I have installed everything myself but I feel like my lack of education may be a problem, and I don't know anyone local who will do it for free.


----------



## Allie Cat

louisaml said:


> My step father in law has been hacking into my families Facebook accounts. I am so scared he can get into anything on my computer and compromise friends and family. I have security programs out the wazoo and I think my wireless router is safe but I am not sure. I have installed everything myself but I feel like my lack of education may be a problem, and I don't know anyone local who will do it for free.



There's always SOMETHING horrible going on in your life. The only way I can see this being karmically fair is if you're, like, the reincarnation of Hitler or something o_o


----------



## spiritangel

sometimes being a woman sux


----------



## luvbigfellas

I love this girl like a sister, and she should know better than to be fucking someone with his record, even though we know the guy pretty well. But, the situation is complicated, and she's making it even more so getting herself intertwined in it. 

And somehow, I don't think the discrimination deal applies to housing the same way it does to jobs or other stuff. So, you talking to a lawyer is probably not going to do jack and/or shit.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

It's almost midnight, and I have to get up at 5am. I stayed up to watch the new episodes of Futurama, then got sucked into FB. >;o Damn it! I wanted to get decent sleep!


----------



## CleverBomb

Your Plump Princess said:


> It's almost midnight, and I have to get up at 5am. I stayed up to watch the new episodes of Futurama, then got sucked into FB. >;o Damn it! I wanted to get decent sleep!


Shift it an hour later, both bedtime and alarm clock, and that's my situation.

I've got a phone (Samsung Infuse 4G) that has a HDMI output adapater and I want a portable mini projector for it. Simple, right? Nope. Spent too long looking up HDMI-to-VGA adapter cables (no such thing, they're incompatible) and then reading reviews of mini projectors that have HDMI input (they exist and are good enough for my purposes). 

Infuse + bluetooth keyboard + mouse + projector = "netbook" with a 30" display. 

Just started the research too late at night... *sigh*

-Rusty


----------



## Miss Vickie

Lamia said:


> they respond to talking they just are thinking
> ....that's great...now where is the bacon...uh huh yea I am a bad goggie where is the bacon....no I like jumping on you that's how I get you to give me bacon etc.



Bwah! Thanks, Lamia, for the laugh. I needed it!

Today's kvetch? After days of waking with headaches I wake with a... wait for it... headache. Super. Clearly my pseudotumor cerebri is getting out of control. *disgruntled sigh*


----------



## HottiMegan

We had a non functioning Wii for 2 1/2 years. Hubby took it apart to try and fix that loud buzzing noise from the disk reader and never put it back. I have been threatening to get a new one for about 2 years now. We had 3 wii-motes and nunchucks. Well last night I finally got us a new wii (we have over 20 games that were taunting me every time i opened up the game folder). Now i can't find the controllers we had! Alex, as a baby enjoyed dragging them around the apartment.. big mistake obviously.. I'm going have to trek into their room and wade through all the toys and stuffed animals in search of these wii-motes. ugh. That's annoying.


----------



## luvbigfellas

Annoyed that my ex decided to take Saints Row 3 off reserve so he could get Fear 3. Now, I know I can re-reserve it, but yeesh.

That's pretty minor, thankfully! So glad there's not anything really any more annoying currently.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I can't find out how to report a FB page for posting disgusting things on it's own wall. It's annoying the HELL out of me.


----------



## louisaml

No bad news, but stepfather is in jail.


----------



## Mathias

I wish that if someone friend requests me over facebook and they use a nick name that they'd tell me who they are in a message so I would know who they were. And speaking of nicknames, Facebook needs a feature that says "_______" has changed their name to "__________" so I still recognize them.


----------



## Dromond

That the carpet is being taken up is not an annoyance, it's a blessing. Where the annoyance comes in is the dust. *cough cough cough* :blink:


----------



## Mathias

Netflix should have everything streaming for $50 a year.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm such an absolute klutz. I tripped over a huge toy of Alex's that was in the middle of the floor and fell. I broke our expensive remote control fan on the way down. Now my butt and arms hurt.


----------



## Jack Secret

Normally I don't let being paralyzed bother me. But today is certainly an exception. I've been watching a whole bunch of concerts on DVD and all I can think about is how much I miss playing drums!


----------



## penguin

I'm getting sick. Again. Third time in what, six weeks? Ugh. Winter.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm sunburned and so tired If I move quickly I get dizzy, but I have to go mow before it rains. Grr! Stoopid Weather!


----------



## Cirra

The boyfriend and I were supposed to be moving into a new apartment on Wednesday, and then we get a notice from the leasing office in our current apartment building on Saturday telling us that because we're "breaking our lease", we needed to put in 60 days notice before we're no longer liable to pay rent on our place. His lease is technically supposed to end at the end of June, but because of some auto-monthly renewal bullshit clause in the lease they were supposed to inform/remind us of in enough time to put in our move out notice but didn't, we're stuck paying $1100 worth of pro-rated rent for another month on this sub 500 sq. ft decrepit piece of shit. What's worse is that the place we're moving to is running a move-in special for the summer, where if you move in within 30 days of applying, you get a $500 credit you can apply to your rent, and because we put our applications in already after being told by our current leasing office we were all set to move out at the end of the month but they were just spewing bullshit, we won't be able to move in in time and we'll lose it. So much for going out and doing something nice for our anniversary in August. Now if you'll excuse me, I have a warpath to get back on.


----------



## luvbigfellas

Target and the unemployment office can't seem to agree to pay my benefits. I get to wait 21 days before the office contacts me while they're "investigating." How am I supposed to pay bills and junk while I don't have a job? I mean, am I suddenly going to be able to shit money? 'Cause, that would be pretty awesome. But highly unlikely.


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm sunburned and so tired If I move quickly I get dizzy, but I have to go mow before it rains. Grr! Stoopid Weather!



More rain again?!? GREAT!!!! Goofy Wisconsin weather


----------



## SMA413

Out of nowhere, I was sick from 1AM til about 8AM, almost every hour on the hour. Sleep deprivation + nausea = feeling like you got hit by a truck. Blech.

Luckily, the counselors I work with are amazing and covering for me while I catch up on some sleep. They even offered to give out lunch time meds for me, even though I'm feeling halfway human again.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Being interrogated by the army every time I cross the border between Venezuela and Brazil. How many fucking times can you ask a person "When are you flying back to your home country?"... oh yes by the way, I'm living in Venezuela at the moment.


----------



## CastingPearls

Cirra said:


> The boyfriend and I were supposed to be moving into a new apartment on Wednesday, and then we get a notice from the leasing office in our current apartment building on Saturday telling us that because we're "breaking our lease", we needed to put in 60 days notice before we're no longer liable to pay rent on our place. His lease is technically supposed to end at the end of June, but because of some auto-monthly renewal bullshit clause in the lease they were supposed to inform/remind us of in enough time to put in our move out notice but didn't, we're stuck paying $1100 worth of pro-rated rent for another month on this sub 500 sq. ft decrepit piece of shit. What's worse is that the place we're moving to is running a move-in special for the summer, where if you move in within 30 days of applying, you get a $500 credit you can apply to your rent, and because we put our applications in already after being told by our current leasing office we were all set to move out at the end of the month but they were just spewing bullshit, we won't be able to move in in time and we'll lose it. So much for going out and doing something nice for our anniversary in August. Now if you'll excuse me, I have a warpath to get back on.


Depending on the state you're in, the auto-renewal monthly clause might not be legal regardless of whether or not you signed a contract. You might want to look into that and challenge it anyway. It's an option you might not have thought you had. Another option is to try to negotiate, while also moving into the new place so you can take advantage of that special.


----------



## CrazyGuy13

Being stuck behind horribly inept people at a self-checkout. The girl in front of me earlier at one point thought that the machine was watching her after she was told it was waiting for her to put her item on the scale.


----------



## CastingPearls

There is a field mouse in my basement and the person I live with is screaming and losing his mind over it. I've sent one cat (Nacho) downstairs who made friends with it and now wants to bring a toy downstairs to play which would be funny except for the headache I have from the high-pitched screaming and running around and demanding I now send down Wonton which is laughable because she has a rabbit friend and won't do any better than Nacho. 

He still hasn't gone out for traps or bait though.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

CrazyGuy13 said:


> Being stuck behind horribly inept people at a self-checkout. The girl in front of me earlier at one point thought that the machine was watching her after she was told it was waiting for her to put her item on the scale.



Ha ha ha ha ha! I have had similar experiences when I was living in Sydney. Is the self checkout really that difficult to work with? I didn't think so.


----------



## Cirra

CastingPearls said:


> Depending on the state you're in, the auto-renewal monthly clause might not be legal regardless of whether or not you signed a contract. You might want to look into that and challenge it anyway. It's an option you might not have thought you had. Another option is to try to negotiate, while also moving into the new place so you can take advantage of that special.



We're in Indiana, and unfortunately as far as I can tell, it is legal here. I've been looking online a lot over the past few days trying to find some sort of loophole since they made a mistake in not informing us in a timely manner, but there doesn't seem to be ANYTHING. They did tell us they have a wait list of people wanting 1 bedroom places and they were confident that if we moved out before the end of the month they could have it rented out and we would only have to pay for the time nobody was living there, but there will seriously be hell to pay for them if they're lying and we move in the new place and end up having to pay a whole month's rent on two places.


----------



## CleverBomb

I picked up a rather nifty projection monitor a couple of days ago, so I could hook it up to the HDMI video output from my cellphone. 
The HDMI receptacle on the projector broke today. 

I guess I get to find out how good their warranty actually is. 

Sigh.

At least it still works with the normal monitor-cable input, so it's still usable with my netbook. 

-Rusty


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

CleverBomb said:


> I picked up a rather nifty projection monitor a couple of days ago, so I could hook it up to the HDMI video output from my cellphone.
> The HDMI receptacle on the projector broke today.
> 
> I guess I get to find out how good their warranty actually is.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> At least it still works with the normal monitor-cable input, so it's still usable with my netbook.
> 
> -Rusty



*Holds up the gadget-talk coin jar. *

In all seriousness, that sucks. Hope you can get it fixed.


----------



## Yakatori

Cirra said:


> "_...they made a mistake in not informing us in a timely manner, but there doesn't seem to be ANYTHING._"



That in itself sort of seems like "something."



Cirra said:


> "_...They did tell us they have a wait list of people wanting 1 bedroom places and they were confident that if we moved out before the end of the month they could have it rented out and we would only have to pay for the time nobody was living there_"


If you're certain you like the new place, I would concentrate on making that happen as quickly as possible, leaving your old place Spick & Span and ready to show. Take pictures of it. Nicely, ask them to do a preliminary damage-report/walk through well-before you actually move-out. And if they say they don't do that, make a record of who actually said that & when. Then; again, nicely; ask for something in writing verifying any damages they notice. Make notes. Don't (immediately) freak-out if they just put a bunch of nonsense on there. Call area lawyers to ask for a free-consult. Also look into Legal-Aid. Keep eligibility requirements in the back of your mind as far as what information you immediately volunteer/choose to reveal and when. But don't be so surprised if you can wrangle a quick & dirty free-consult out of them despite not meeting them. And don't dismiss what you might learn from that as far as the best way to go about negotiating this.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

For two weeks, I and my friend had plans to go see her uncles band play at the local bowling alley this upcoming weekend. I've listened to their music and I really like it, so I was psyched... until I talked to her today and she said "Yeah.. I don't know about that anymore, Me and [her Boyfriend] have been spending a lot of our weekends with friends lately, so I think we're just going to have an 'us' weekend. " 

Well, Scratch my balls and call me Clancy, There's a reason I'm a damn pessimist.


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> For two weeks, I and my friend had plans to go see her uncles band play at the local bowling alley this upcoming weekend. I've listened to their music and I really like it, so I was psyched... until I talked to her today and she said "Yeah.. I don't know about that anymore, Me and [her Boyfriend] have been spending a lot of our weekends with friends lately, so I think we're just going to have an 'us' weekend. "
> 
> Well, Scratch my balls and call me Clancy, There's a reason I'm a damn pessimist.



I sure wish we lived closer to each other. I'd love hanging out with you. It sucks when your friends flake.


----------



## MisticalMisty

almost 2 weeks ago I ordered bras from LB and had them shipped to my local fashion bug. I've been waiting on an email so I can go pick them up. I finally found shipping information and they've been at the store for over a WEEK. Grr


----------



## HottiMegan

MisticalMisty said:


> almost 2 weeks ago I ordered bras from LB and had them shipped to my local fashion bug. I've been waiting on an email so I can go pick them up. I finally found shipping information and they've been at the store for over a WEEK. Grr



They didn't email you?! That's so lame! I got an email within an hour of arriving at my fashion bug. (i was also tracking via ups.. i'm that impatient)


----------



## Gingembre

Trying to rewrite my CV to make it skills based instead of chronological. Gawd it's hardddddd and teeeeedious. And I need it to be good coz I really really really really really need a job I actually want! Arrrgggghhh.


----------



## HottiMegan

After doing dishes and folding three loads of laundry my back has a lovely little painful tight spot. I hate back pain.


----------



## penguin

Just how much washing has piled up. I last did it on Friday, and then was sick for most of this week. UGH.


----------



## spiritangel

waiting for my groceries 5hrs and counting so they should be here sometime in the next hour my fault for wanting to save a few dollars on the delivery fee but seriously this is pushing it


----------



## SMA413

Old hook-ups (who have girlfriends) who friend you on facebook and then expect you to "keep it on the dl"


Really, dude? Really?


----------



## imfree

That little shit cat of ours, standing against, clawing, and shredding our interior door frames!!!


----------



## Pitch

My gawd, what do I hate? Any and all whining about body modification.

_It's just a trend
Its not "classy"
Its ugly
Only men should get tattoos
"Why did you mess up your pretty face?"
You can't work here with that, though people can have their ears pierced.
Did that hurt?
You're disrespecting your body._

Tell that to thousands of years of human history. Because, ohmahgah...body modification (even way more extreme than what is commonplace now) EXISTED BEFORE THEN. It has always been and it is here to stay. People need to deal with it.

Rgggggggh. *flips a table*
As a fledgling tattoo artist, nothing infuriates me more than someone crying about tattoos or piercings. And it's always more geared toward whining at the women who get them, not the men.


----------



## Nose_body_knows

my parents and their attitude towards my wife annoys me beyond all recognition.


----------



## Lovelyone

Liars, thieves, and "friends" who drop you from their lives because you are honest with them.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I checked weather.com's forecast for my area tomorrow since I'm going to see fireworks, and I'm in a heat advisory because during the day tomorrow the heat index will reach between 100F and 108F 

/Eye Twitch


----------



## Mathias

This article infuriated me. What the hell did she think was going to happen? 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...babies-older-children-animals.html?babbyhater

I pray that Child Services steps in and investigates for the children's sake.


----------



## SMA413

Your Plump Princess said:


> I checked weather.com's forecast for my area tomorrow since I'm going to see fireworks, and I'm in a heat advisory because during the day tomorrow the heat index will reach between 100F and 108F
> 
> /Eye Twitch



I'm in the middle of a burn ban. No open flames, no BBQs, no camp fires, and definitely no fireworks.


----------



## snuggletiger

the lack of a cool breeze to cool down the upstairs of my house.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

This apparent cold, which may be a cold or caused by a reaction to the Tdap shot I got two days ago.

Also, my cat turning on the caps lock and turning off the wireless trying to get me to pet her.


----------



## HottiMegan

I drank some water this morning and it's making me nauseous. I ate last night with no problem. I thought i was on the mend from the stomach bug!


----------



## JulianDW

I must devote the rest of my summer to learning Spanish... its not going well so far :doh:


----------



## mossystate

Annoyed at the plant barb my 11 year old niece stepped on. My sister took her to a great walk-in clinic this morning because the owwie wasn't getting better. She thought it was going to be a quick nothing and we were all going to spend the day together. It must have started ' streaking ' on the way there. My sweet Q-girl is on IV antibiotics, and I am just waiting for more word. You kick that infection, you wonderfully amazing goofball. :kiss2:


----------



## HottiMegan

mossystate said:


> Annoyed at the plant barb my 11 year old niece stepped on. My sister took her to a great walk-in clinic this morning because the owwie wasn't getting better. She thought it was going to be a quick nothing and we were all going to spend the day together. It must have started ' streaking ' on the way there. My sweet Q-girl is on IV antibiotics, and I am just waiting for more word. You kick that infection, you wonderfully amazing goofball. :kiss2:



Yikes! I hope he heals quickly.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Just when I'm allowing myself to relax at work and start being less cynical about my boss' treatment of employees, a new bombshell comes along that forces me a little closer to looking for another job altogether.


----------



## snuggletiger

ouch lovelylady hope things get better.

thing most annoying me today the Ants in the kitchen.


----------



## penguin

This cough just won't go away. I've been sick all week and I'm over it.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

snuggletiger said:


> ouch lovelylady hope things get better.
> 
> thing most annoying me today the Ants in the kitchen.




omg ants are taking over my place.there everywhere!:doh:


----------



## CarlaSixx

I have Director/Guru status on YouTube which is supposed to let me upload up to 30 minutes of video. I sat here uploading a 15 minute and 35 second long video onto the website for FIVE FRIKKIN HOURS. And once it's live... THEY PULL IT SAYING IT WAS TOO LONG!!! 

I'm SO pissed. If I have that status, then WHY take down my video as soon as it goes live?!



NOT a happy camper.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

=/ We found Black Bear scat in our yard, not 3 feet away from our [flimsily] fenced in back area.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

My ex is pissing me off. Won't leave me alone!


----------



## Mishty

Drop Dead Diva just had two couples having sex after their dates, and they showed small snippets and scenes of the skinny couple having foreplay, but the sex the main character was having, the plus sized main character never appeared, the guy just came out her room in the morning, and didn't even stay for breakfast.

boooo


----------



## HeavyDuty24

people that don't know what there talking about that think they know.people that assume things yet don't know a damn thing about what's going on and how untrue they can be.


----------



## Dromond

The neighbors are PISSING ME OFF with their fireworks, and it's also scaring the dog.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

can't get an extension on our light bill?! damn,it's only a couple of days!!!:doh:


----------



## Lovelyone

Ow, I have a toothache


----------



## SMA413

I've been up for 20+ hours and still have things I need to finish before I get to bed and then wake up at 7:30.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

judgemental people.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

That my roommate won't stop watching the Casey Anthony trial coverage on the big screen in the living room. -.-


----------



## HeavyDuty24

people that just don't understand or get it,extremely annoying.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I feel like a lump of achey-ness, Blah.


----------



## Miss Vickie

When people write on their facebook status that they're bored. Maybe I'm resentful but my life is so full right now with obligations and work that I'd love the opportunity to have free time. I have a list of fun books at least a dozen books long that I would love to read. My house is a wreck. My garden, or what I'd laughingly refer to my garden is worse. My car needs cleaning. My dogs' nails need clipping. I'd love to bake bread, clean closets, scrub my shower, find my garage (my yearly task), thatch my lawn, and shave my legs.

But bored? I don't have the luxury of being bored. Plus I think of boredom as the result of having too little imagination. So, yeah, that annoys me.


----------



## Surlysomething

Miss Vickie said:


> When people write on their facebook status that they're bored. Maybe I'm resentful but my life is so full right now with obligations and work that I'd love the opportunity to have free time. I have a list of fun books at least a dozen books long that I would love to read. My house is a wreck. My garden, or what I'd laughingly refer to my garden is worse. My car needs cleaning. My dogs' nails need clipping. I'd love to bake bread, clean closets, scrub my shower, find my garage (my yearly task), thatch my lawn, and shave my legs.
> 
> But bored? I don't have the luxury of being bored. Plus I think of boredom as the result of having too little imagination. So, yeah, that annoys me.


 

Bored = lazy

Yep.


----------



## penguin

Miss Vickie said:


> But bored? I don't have the luxury of being bored. Plus I think of boredom as the result of having too little imagination. So, yeah, that annoys me.



I tell people I can find things for them to do if they're bored, particularly children. You don't want me to find things for you to do.

I'm annoyed at how sore my hip is today. I really need a new mattress, because sleeping just hurts  I'll hopefully be able to afford one soon.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

This damned cough can die in a fire.


----------



## Donna

Miss Vickie said:


> When people write on their facebook status that they're bored. Maybe I'm resentful but my life is so full right now with obligations and work that I'd love the opportunity to have free time. I have a list of fun books at least a dozen books long that I would love to read. My house is a wreck. My garden, or what I'd laughingly refer to my garden is worse. My car needs cleaning. My dogs' nails need clipping. I'd love to bake bread, clean closets, scrub my shower, find my garage (my yearly task), thatch my lawn, and shave my legs.
> 
> But bored? I don't have the luxury of being bored. Plus I think of boredom as the result of having too little imagination. So, yeah, that annoys me.



Yes, yes, yes, oh my gawd, yes! And when they spell bored "bord" I want to take their damn PC or Smart Phone away from them and beat them with it. My step-daughter posts several times a day about how "bord" she is and tells her friends to "txt" her. So yesterday, as I was checking FB during my lunch, she posted "txt me, bord" so I texted her the following:

Here is your text. If you are so bored, why not load the dishwasher and run the vac? 

She was not amused. :happy:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

well not really an annoyance but something i can't figure out.why do people you have known or went to school with offer you a facebook freind request then you accept and ask them how have they been and they never respond to you?:huh:


----------



## Miss Vickie

penguin said:


> I tell people I can find things for them to do if they're bored, particularly children. You don't want me to find things for you to do.



I used to say this to my kids all the time. So they pretty much were cured of ever saying they're bored.  Yes, I was *that* mom. 



> I'm annoyed at how sore my hip is today. I really need a new mattress, because sleeping just hurts  I'll hopefully be able to afford one soon.



In the meantime can you get a tempurpedic or feather pillow top? I noticed that helped us get through having a crappy mattress for awhile. But yeah... ow.



Donna said:


> Yes, yes, yes, oh my gawd, yes! And when they spell bored "bord" I want to take their damn PC or Smart Phone away from them and beat them with it. My step-daughter posts several times a day about how "bord" she is and tells her friends to "txt" her. So yesterday, as I was checking FB during my lunch, she posted "txt me, bord" so I texted her the following:
> 
> Here is your text. If you are so bored, why not load the dishwasher and run the vac?
> 
> She was not amused. :happy:



LOL! I love it. On my days off, I sometimes see updates from some of my coworkers who are at work and posting to Facebook how bored they are. I want so much to let my boss know that not only is she paying them to post to Facebook but also that they say they're bored and I can think of a dozen things on the unit that can be done.

I would be a mean boss, I think.


----------



## Mathias

I was all set to lay outside and read, but then the storm clouds rolled in. :doh:


----------



## imfree

Here's the completed bobbin assembly of a universal VLF loop matching transformer and it was supposed to have 6 primary taps. I don't know WTF I did, curse ADD for that one, I guess, but it ended with 7 taps. I'm too tired to f**k with it, so I'll just complete it, as is, and use the audio generator and 'scope to find the nearest taps to correct when I go to wire the transformer to the selector switch! The VLF Unimatch, when complete, will match a wide range loop impedances to the receiver input to optimize receive sensitivity. Winding those tiny transformers is a real bitch, too, as a person has to count turns, avoid breaking hair-thin wire, and avoid winding wire on the outside of bobbin corners, all at the same time! 

View attachment VLF Unimatch-wound bobbin wb lg.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I was in the middle of peeing when my stepmother burst into the bathroom, sending the lock flying. [It was like a latch-lock type thing because our door knobs broke. ] Apparently, she thought the humidity [which, there's very little of.] was causing the door to jam and she had to pee "really really bad". 

....Cause ya know, knocking totally wasn't an option. :doh:

My Main Annoyance: We are now back to having a bathroom door that doesn't stay shut. In a house with an 8 year old who loves to talk to people while they go to the bathroom. Grrrrr! >(


----------



## snuggletiger

This tummy ache I can't shake.


----------



## Jess87

Dromond said:


> The neighbors are PISSING ME OFF with their fireworks, and it's also scaring the dog.



This. Doing it on the 4th was one thing. However, it's past time for it to cease. I'm getting the urge to do some fist-shaking. Maybe toss on an old robe just to help get in the fist shaking mood. Possibly shout Khan at the same time, just to confuse them a bit.


----------



## SMA413

Walkie-talkies and people who don't know how to operate or communicate using them.


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> I was in the middle of peeing when my stepmother burst into the bathroom, sending the lock flying. [It was like a latch-lock type thing because our door knobs broke. ] Apparently, she thought the humidity [which, there's very little of.] was causing the door to jam and she had to pee "really really bad".
> 
> ....Cause ya know, knocking totally wasn't an option. :doh:
> 
> My Main Annoyance: We are now back to having a bathroom door that doesn't stay shut. In a house with an 8 year old who loves to talk to people while they go to the bathroom. Grrrrr! >(



Oh man, i hate it when the boys come in while i'm doing my business! I get no privacy what so ever!
I hope your door gets fixed pdq


----------



## CleverBomb

Bonus points: Here in Utah, fireworks season is from the 4th to the 24th (statehood anniversary). In between, cites are each having their own incorporation-day festivities, many with their own pyrotechnics. 

Of course, you have the random civilians doing their own thing with either the now-legal brick mini-mortars or illegal stuff brought in from Wyoming. Fun. 

Fortunately, it's been a wet year and this probably won't result in major brush fires. 

-Rusty


----------



## penguin

Miss Vickie said:


> I used to say this to my kids all the time. So they pretty much were cured of ever saying they're bored.  Yes, I was *that* mom.



It's how I plan to be, too. A friend of mine was having troubles with her 13 year old step daughter, so I suggested punishment of having to clean the chicken crap off the back stairs. I'm kinda evil.



> In the meantime can you get a tempurpedic or feather pillow top? I noticed that helped us get through having a crappy mattress for awhile. But yeah... ow.



I'm looking into mattress toppers. They're all still pretty pricey and out of my range, but I'm really hoping I can afford one of them, if not a new mattress, sometime very soon.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Waking up at 4:30 a.m. on a Saturday with hellacious stomach cramps. Ugh


----------



## Aust99

I don't know what to do about him..... taking over a lot of my thoughts again...


----------



## spiritangel

Aust99 said:


> I don't know what to do about him..... taking over a lot of my thoughts again...



hugs is that good or bad?


----------



## kaylaisamachine

My best friend blows me off for other friends that he'll get to see all the time because he's moving in with them. We're going off our separate ways in college, and he doesn't care as much as I do. We've been best friends all four years of high school and he's acting like it meant nothing to him.


----------



## CAMellie

Adrian went in for a haircut and was supposed to ask for the #3 comb on the clippers. He asked for the #3 setting instead. Now he looks like a 12 year old. :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

For some reason all four of us are on edge. We're all bickering and getting on each other's nerves. Is it a full moon? I know why I'm on edge.. Max might be on edge because he was up late with digestive issues. Hubs and Alex have no excuse!


----------



## Mathias

Waiting for delivery food always seems to drag on forever.


----------



## spiritangel

theres a long list of feeling exhausted, not sleeping well and sneakyily being removed from fb friends and something else that I have been supportive of


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Goddamn stubborn kidney stones. I've tried a half-dozen remedies and can't get it out.


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> Here's the completed bobbin assembly of a universal VLF loop matching transformer and it was supposed to have 6 primary taps. I don't know WTF I did, curse ADD for that one, ...snipped...



While it was annoying to have to hack my own transformer, it turned out that the extra, unknown, tap was between two proper taps and could be ignored!

The VLF Unimatch, inserted between the VLF Loop (a big pickup coil) and the VLF Receiver, leverages signal voltage and current much like an 18 wheeler's gearbox leverages RPM and torque to make most effective use of engine power. The Unimatch allows best use of the infinitesimally small signal that is picked up by the VLF Loop. Some loads and grades are unpredictable, requiring a trucker to "grind 'em till he finds 'em" to climb the grade properly. I was floored by the ability to "grind 'em till I find 'em" with VLF Unimatch and ended up with astounding receiver sensitivity!

No longer annoyed, closed that one out!

The left knob gives a selection of 6, 12, 24, 50, 100, or 200 primary turns and the right switch gives a selection of 300 or 450 secondary turns, so I have a 12 speed! 

View attachment VLF Unimatch front md lg.jpg


View attachment VLF Unimatch inside md lg.jpg


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Goddamn stubborn kidney stones. I've tried a half-dozen remedies and can't get it out.



SUCCESS (plus some pain meds and two gallons of water)! 

View attachment stone2+1 (Small).jpg


----------



## Mathias

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> SUCCESS (plus some pain meds and two gallons of water)!



Ok, I'm happy for you and all but I don't need visual confirmation of the fact. Just...no.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Seriously, Admiral. Congrats, but, uh... ew.


----------



## FatAndProud

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> SUCCESS (plus some pain meds and two gallons of water)!



I like them. :batting:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I can't turn the 'jump' step off on my two new DDR games, and I can't jump like normal because things rattle really bad in the livingroom. :doh:


----------



## CAMellie

Mathias said:


> Ok, I'm happy for you and all but I don't need visual confirmation of the fact. Just...no.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Seriously, Admiral. Congrats, but, uh... ew.



What they said. :huh:


----------



## SMA413

Getting blamed for something that was caused by a breakdown in communication on the other party's end.



I just need to put up with this BS for 2 more weeks. As much as I love the people I work with at this camp, I CANNOT stand the two people that run it. Isn't that always the case?


----------



## Aust99

spiritangel said:


> hugs is that good or bad?



lol.. it's fine...

I'm over it again. I get too enthralled in my own head. I have taken a step back and had some perspective put on it so I'm all good again.... :kiss2:


----------



## Mathias

Registering an iTunes Library to another computer is such a tedious process.


----------



## penguin

Having my desk chair drop down. It's really fucking annoying.


----------



## AmazingAmy

The whole happy-being-single philosophy. The one where some fucker comes along and gives you an insensitive lecture on how you need to learn to be happy single otherwise you're not going to be happy at all.

Please shut up. I've done 22 years of single. I don't get touched, not even by friends and family. Sometimes I just want to feel a little stressed about that, okay? So nice for you that you can be so fucking euphoric and self-righteous in your singledom, but for some of us it gets _very _old and _very _tiring after a while.

Doesn't help that I'm only drawn to people who I can't be with for one reason or another.

Time to find something else to fill the same gaping hole.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I re-hurt my big toe playing Dance Dance Revolution today, and almost rolled my ankles twice doing the jumps. >;O


----------



## WVMountainrear

I went from having an occasional throat tickle yesterday to having an all-out hacking cough today. In fact, I woke myself up coughing. And then when I called in to the office to tell them I was working from home as to not potentially infect anyone with whatever it is I have, I barely had a voice! Who gets sick in the middle of summer?!?! :doh:


----------



## snuggletiger

hope you feel better lovelylady. Try tea and honey


----------



## HottiMegan

My cable internet is down. They say it's because of the storms in the northeast.. (Um, i'm in California) They have no idea when it'll be back up.. No mention of knocking a few bucks off my bill. I pay over $2 a day for internet through them. Ugh.. Thankfully i have unlimited mobile broadband and set my phone up as a mobile hotspot. le sigh.. no netflix for meggie today though.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Someone else's fucking dog waking me up at 2AM by barking right outside my window... and I don't know how to say "Dog, shut the fuck up!" in Spanish.


----------



## HottiMegan

I feel your pain. I used to have a neighbor who let their dog out on the balcony who'd bark ALL NIGHT long. I'm so glad they moved.


----------



## Mishty

I had an outdoor online randevú planned, and the sky let out a loud clap then it poured and poured and poured.... Can't be to mad at the rain though. I get to stay inside now...


----------



## CastingPearls

Stress related stomachaches and headaches.


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> Stress related stomachaches and headaches.



{{hugs}} I always get those in times of stress. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

So many clothes and accessories, So little cash.


----------



## MisticalMisty

People who do not return phone calls. Yes, I called and left 3 messages for you because I NEEDED you to call me back today.


----------



## CAMellie

*sniffle* allergies *sneeze*


----------



## Dromond

The truck A/C compressor. Over $800 to fix! 

We don't have that kind of money, so no rolling A/C for us.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

When people don't respond to your messages or calls when it is urgent that you speak with them.


----------



## penguin

And when they don't respond to your emails.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

penguin said:


> And when they don't respond to your emails.



I can't rep this, but AGREED.


----------



## SMA413

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Someone else's fucking dog waking me up at 2AM by barking right outside my window... and I don't know how to say "Dog, shut the fuck up!" in Spanish.



"Perro, cállate la chinga" is roughly "Dog, shut up the fuck." I think it'll still get your point across...

Don't forget to roll that double R and the double L is a Y sound.

-----

The thing that is annoying me the most is that I just spent 12 hours running around a small town with a dozen 16-17 year old douche bags who think they're so hilarious and cool. I restrained myself from smacking them several times.


----------



## eeyorejenny

Work. I am grateful for a job, but sometimes enough is enough!


----------



## Jes

waiting for my publisher to get back to me about my proposed amendments to our contract (and wondering if I've gone too far...!). Yech.


----------



## HottiMegan

I burned my belly with the iron being a dumbass a few days ago. Well the kids don't remember NOT to climb all over me. Now my belly has all kinds of little breaks in teh burn and it's all stingy. It's lathered in neosporin to help it but it looks horrible. I now have a no climbing mommy rule. The kids like some sort of contact with me most of the day. I love the attention but now i'm paying for it!


----------



## Mishty

Hardwood floors. I've spent an hour on my knees, and now I'm "mopping" them. I can't believe I agreed to do this. Worst part is I still have two bathrooms of tile, and a kitchen to actually wet mop and dry. All with Pine-sol, not the homemade cleaner we used to clean with...the ones that smelled like lavender. 

Dry them? Man, it's Summer, can't we open the windows? That's what Mama does and you know I've always felt it's a good idea to open your windows from to time, air won't hurt, we're in the country, you don't have a neighbor for five miles, so c'mon girl!? No smog, no people, and high ceilings....o p e n the windows. 

My hippies are all becoming yuppies. :really sad:


----------



## AmazingAmy

Receiving interest from exceptionally attractive people on dating sites, only to find out they're from a different country. Do you have any idea how amazingly hot Italian men are?


----------



## Mathias

The noise from all the construction going on in my neighborhood.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My family's hit a snag in our renfaire plans, and if my friends can't come up with the $286.42 for their own hotel room, they can't go. :doh: I wish we would've looked up the guest limit per room before they said I could invite them.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

HottiMegan said:


> I feel your pain. I used to have a neighbor who let their dog out on the balcony who'd bark ALL NIGHT long. I'm so glad they moved.



Thanks, it is so annoying. At least it's only for another couple of nights since I'll be leaving this town and heading for Caracas on Friday.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

SMA413 said:


> "Perro, cállate la chinga" is roughly "Dog, shut up the fuck." I think it'll still get your point across...
> 
> Don't forget to roll that double R and the double L is a Y sound.
> 
> -----
> 
> The thing that is annoying me the most is that I just spent 12 hours running around a small town with a dozen 16-17 year old douche bags who think they're so hilarious and cool. I restrained myself from smacking them several times.




Thanks for the Spanish lesson. Yeah I can imagine how annoying your situation would be too!


----------



## Lamia

There has been a gnat driving me crazy. I caught it once and it was very still and I thought I had killed it I was going to smoosh it, but I just couldn't do it so it flew away.....up my nose and is now dead. So it was my violent mucus which did slay not me.


----------



## Mathias

The fact that Hulu+ has commercials and a worse selection than Netflix streaming.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

One Disgusting Word: Insomnia. >(


----------



## Mathias

kaylaisamachine said:


> When people don't respond to your messages or calls when it is urgent that you speak with them.



Or when you call someone and they answer, but they'll say they have to call you back and hang up on you before you even say a word.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

The school I am going to in the fall just voted on the 12th to up the tuition 10 percent. They said because of that they are going to increase the State University Grants too, I checked mine and it hasn't happened yet. I will now be checking mine every day to see that it increases cause I am angry.


----------



## CAMellie

kaylaisamachine said:


> The school I am going to in the fall just voted on the 12th to up the tuition 10 percent. They said because of that they are going to increase the State University Grants too, I checked mine and it hasn't happened yet. I will now be checking mine every day to see that it increases cause I am angry.



Yeah, I saw that on the news. And that's on TOP of the previous 8% that was just recently implemented. Ridiculous!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

CAMellie said:


> Yeah, I saw that on the news. And that's on TOP of the previous 8% that was just recently implemented. Ridiculous!



It is. Even though our economy is in a recession and it's hard as it is to get to college and get a job without a college degree, they'd want to help people succeed. How do they expect people like me, where no one in their family has a college degree, to succeed in the future. Oh, that's right. They don't.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The rising cost of living if you Smoke, Travel, or Attend College.


----------



## CAMellie

Adrian talks to the T.V. when he watches How I Met Your Mother just loud enough so that I know he's talking, but I can't hear what he's saying. So I think he's talking to me when he isn't...and to the T.V. when he's talking to me!:doh:


----------



## spiritangel

that I am a disgustingly romantically smitten kitten and it all seems to have happened sooo fast


----------



## Jess87

The birds in my neighbor's tree. There are way too many of them and they chirp/make sounds from hell all night. Every time I walk outside I expect for it escalate into a Hitchcock film.


----------



## randomjenerator

I have been so excited about seeing the last Harry Potter movie with a big group of nerdtastic friends all week, especially today. So of course I got fucking laid off this afternoon.


----------



## Aust99

I've spent the last week painting and altering some frames I bought at the op shop to make a picture wall..... I finally have them all looking great, on the wall looking exactly how I wanted and the one frame that I actually spent some money on and bought new..... I cracked the glass when I went to check it was secure.... Farrrrrkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!

The damn thing cost what the rest of them cost altogether....


----------



## kaylaisamachine

My hangover.


----------



## PastaRunner

I saw an extremly attractive and TALL woman at a store today. She must have been in her 20s and she was wearing a halter top. She seemed to be at least 6'3" and I'm about 5'11".

I managed to look at her upper back from a distance, and it looked so incredibly smooth and clear. I thought she was so hot.

I wanted to get closer to her so I could get a closer look at her smooth back but I couldn't! Grrrr!


----------



## PastaRunner

Jess87 said:


> The birds in my neighbor's tree. There are way too many of them and they chirp/make sounds from hell all night. Every time I walk outside I expect for it escalate into a Hitchcock film.



This reminds me of when I need to take a nap during the daytime, and someone just happens to be running a lawn mower out there. That forces me to close the windows and run the A/C even when just a window fan will do.


----------



## SMA413

The entire collection on my ipod was somehow wiped clean. IDK how it even happened. Goodbye, 3800+ songs. Major lamesauce.


----------



## PastaRunner

SMA413 said:


> The entire collection on my ipod was somehow wiped clean. IDK how it even happened. Goodbye, 3800+ songs. Major lamesauce.



Ouch  Did you have your songs backed up anywhere?

The flash memory used in iPods doesn't last forever. So anything I buy on iTunes goes to my hard drive, then I copy the songs to my portable music player. I also back the songs up to a second hard drive. I figure it's unlikely both hard drives will die at the same time.

Can you get the songs back without paying for them again?


----------



## HottiMegan

My right hip hurts today. I need a hot tub with a jet to massage my butt


----------



## kaylaisamachine

HottiMegan said:


> My right hip hurts today. I need a hot tub with a jet to massage my butt



I did that this morning with a good friend of mine.


----------



## MissAshley

I really wish my roommate's girlfriend did just assume it was ok for her and her whole damn family to move into our living room for free.


----------



## Mathias

Mosquito bites suck.


----------



## SMA413

PastaRunner said:


> Ouch  Did you have your songs backed up anywhere?
> 
> The flash memory used in iPods doesn't last forever. So anything I buy on iTunes goes to my hard drive, then I copy the songs to my portable music player. I also back the songs up to a second hard drive. I figure it's unlikely both hard drives will die at the same time.
> 
> Can you get the songs back without paying for them again?



I don't think so. Luckily, I hadn't paid for much of the music- I had songs collected from other friend's computers- so it wasn't a huge financial loss. Of course, I'm brilliant and never backed it up.  Oh well... guess I'll just have to start from scratch.


----------



## supersoup

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> SUCCESS (plus some pain meds and two gallons of water)!



Oh man. As a fellow stones sufferer, I give you mad kudos for being able to handle stones that size at home. I've had large stones removed surgically, but I've never been able to pass any that big on my own. You sir, are my hero.


----------



## imfree

Mathias said:


> Mosquito bites suck.



Worse yet, Guy, mosquito bites suck blood! Muahahaha!


----------



## Gingembre

Aust99 said:


> I've spent the last week painting and altering some frames I bought at the op shop to make a picture wall..... I finally have them all looking great, on the wall looking exactly how I wanted and the one frame that I actually spent some money on and bought new..... I cracked the glass when I went to check it was secure.... Farrrrrkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The damn thing cost what the rest of them cost altogether....



Oh bugger...can you get a new bit of glass cut somewhere? Shouldn't cost too much?


----------



## HottiMegan

That burn i got my belly last week finally scabbed over and is itchy like crazy. I am so wanting to satisfy that itch. ugh!


----------



## HottiMegan

kaylaisamachine said:


> I did that this morning with a good friend of mine.



I ended up going to bed and it worked wonders!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm tired as all hell today because I drank beer last night, and on top of it all? Every time I go for a cigarette it's like I'm a melting ice cream cone. :doh:


----------



## SMA413

Wearing white shorts when my uterus decides to stop making me panic. 


 It WOULD happen like that.


----------



## CAMellie

seborrheic dermatitis


----------



## kaylaisamachine

No sleep again. 

And why am I so attached to a guy who is far away from me? I can't stand it. :c


----------



## Lamia

I am so fed up with passing people in the hallway at work and smiling and saying hi and get nothing....but a blank stare in return.....seriously?

If I pass someone in public and they don't return a kind word...that's fine....but when coworkers do it pisses me off. It's like they were raised in some isolated cave where they never learned manners or proper etiquette.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Lamia said:


> I am so fed up with passing people in the hallway at work and smiling and saying hi and get nothing....but a blank stare in return.....seriously?
> 
> If I pass someone in public and they don't return a kind word...that's fine....but when coworkers do it pisses me off. It's like they were raised in some isolated cave where they never learned manners or proper etiquette.




i hate it when people act funny like that,just seems phony.


----------



## activistfatgirl

That I wasn't feeling well around 8pm and realized that I hadn't eaten a single thing all day long, since getting up at 6:30am. I am committed to my work, but that's just not healthy.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I have a major headache, it's hot, and I'm starving.


----------



## danielson123

This heat... 

My Gram is not amused by it either.


----------



## Blackjack

*Step One:*

Read something about someones STD.

*Step Two:*

Not fully understand just what it is, go to Google.

*Step Three:*
_
Oh god I have to go see a doctor Im dying_


----------



## mossystate

danielson123 said:


> This heat...
> 
> My Gram is not amused by it either.



Oh my...keep her as cool and comfy as you can! This heat that is affecting so many...needs to go away.

------

My annoyance is that there is an apartment available on the third floor ( top floor ) and the manager said she might be able to give it to us for the price we are now paying, because we have been here for 4 years...are great tenants.............and the people next to us are making me nauseous multiple times a week with their cooking. I don't know people who have the backs to move us, and roomie is waaaaaay too busy to help. I so want this apartment, but it ain't gonna happen. *sniff *


----------



## HeavyDuty24

danielson123 said:


> This heat...
> 
> My Gram is not amused by it either.




my grandma can sit in her hot house and refuse to turn the air on.:doh:


----------



## Jess87

Kittens. I'm house sitting and they have five kittens. They're insane. They're adorable, but I'm not really into the tiny little scratches all over me. Also, my feet are totally not toys.


----------



## HottiMegan

I am so flipping tired. I want a nap. I want to stay in bed and sleep it off. I got a good night sleep but am soo tired today! I think it's making me a little grumpy too. I am going to bed early tonight. Hubby goes back to work tomorrow so it's just me and the boys. Not that hubby was much help today.


----------



## Lamia

Jess87 said:


> Kittens. I'm house sitting and they have five kittens. They're insane. They're adorable, but I'm not really into the tiny little scratches all over me. Also, my feet are totally not toys.



That's where you're wrong your feet are toys, specifically their toys don't try to deny it. It's the whole reason you have feet. My kitten overlords have commanded I tell you this.


----------



## Jess87

Lamia said:


> That's where you're wrong your feet are toys, specifically their toys don't try to deny it. It's the whole reason you have feet. My kitten overlords have commanded I tell you this.



Overlords? In that case I take back everything previously falsely posted. I love when kittens randomly attack and bite my feet. It's the best.


----------



## imfree

Never in my life, until tonight, did a perf-board break while I was threading wires through its holes. I was off to a great start on that 10 Watt amp for my Deccollaro record player until this event occurred! 

View attachment Deccollaro g&&amn perf board broke wb md lg.jpg


----------



## danielson123

New buffet me and my dad tried to go to has already gone out of business. On the bright side, we tore it up at an all time classic place.


----------



## Gingembre

Do not think my interview went very well. :-(


----------



## danielson123

There was just a 10 minute blackout. Just long enough to be annoying.


----------



## Tina

PastaRunner said:


> I saw an extremly attractive and TALL woman at a store today. She must have been in her 20s and she was wearing a halter top. She seemed to be at least 6'3" and I'm about 5'11".
> 
> I managed to look at her upper back from a distance, and it looked so incredibly smooth and clear. I thought she was so hot.
> 
> I wanted to get closer to her so I could get a closer look at her smooth back but I couldn't! Grrrr!


Did you ask it to rub the lotion on its skin?


----------



## spiritangel

have the sniffles a little and just sooo tired and cold would love to actually experience waking up with energy again


----------



## penguin

When people don't email you back. I don't like feeling like I'm being ignored


----------



## HeavyDuty24

penguin said:


> When people don't email you back. I don't like feeling like I'm being ignored



i agree,it can be annoying when it feels like people are ignoring you.sometimes you can just feel it's just that..


----------



## penguin

HeavyDuty24 said:


> i agree,it can be annoying when it feels like people are ignoring you.sometimes you can just feel it's just that..



If it was just one email, I'd think they'd just forgotten, but it's not. It's very frustrating


----------



## HeavyDuty24

penguin said:


> If it was just one email, I'd think they'd just forgotten, but it's not. It's very frustrating




yes i agree,when you send multiple ones and still no response you KNOW something's up.i mean even if there busy it's not hard to shoot one quick email,people always find time for the things they want you know. and if you feel there ingnoring you usually they are.


----------



## Gingembre

If my work could pay me correctly just once it would be a miracle. This week they've paid me for about 8 hours, not 38. My phone bill's gone out of my account which means i'm now in minus figures (i dont have an overdraft)...the morons in payroll will be paying the bank charges i expect to incurr.


----------



## danielson123

Power keeps going out...


----------



## kaylaisamachine

My vagina.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Why is that everyone on Craig's List the used couch that is 5 years old is worth what they paid for it??? UGH. People have lost their fucking minds.


----------



## Scorsese86

Norway attacked


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Scorsese86 said:


> Norway attacked




i saw that,sorry man.


----------



## HottiMegan

The power is out and its too hot to sleep. It woke me up I'm so hot. Pge has no estimate when it'll be back on


----------



## Jack Secret

Damn, I was thinking at the exact same line!



Tina said:


> Did you ask it to rub the lotion on its skin?


----------



## Webmaster

The non-DIMS related thing that annoys me most right now is the way Netflix grossly jacked up its rates by unbundling streaming and DVDs. I am all for progress, but as long as their online library doesn't come close to what they offer on DVDs, asking their loyal customers to subsidize them (we pay for bandwidth whereas they paid for shipping) AND pay extra for the privilege is pretty callous.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm tired but can't go back to sleep because we have a woman from the county coming over in about an hour to speak with my stepmother, and when she gets here I'm supposed to take my brother up to my room to play PS2 so they can talk. :doh:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Webmaster said:


> The non-DIMS related thing that annoys me most right now is the way Netflix grossly jacked up its rates by unbundling streaming and DVDs. I am all for progress, but as long as their online library doesn't come close to what they offer on DVDs, asking their loyal customers to subsidize them (we pay for bandwidth whereas they paid for shipping) AND pay extra for the privilege is pretty callous.


Yeah, that's annoying me, too. The streaming options are so incredibly limited.


----------



## JulianDW

the ridiculous amount of work this summer class requires me to do


----------



## ButlerGirl09

The fact that my iTunes shuffle keeps playing all this Christmas music--It's just taunting me! :really sad:


----------



## tonynyc

*Border's Liquidation Sale*


----------



## CAMellie

Twitter...I just don't "get" it, I guess


----------



## spiritangel

my pay not being in yet


----------



## CleverBomb

CAMellie said:


> Twitter...I just don't "get" it, I guess


I had to cancel my Twitter account.
It may have just been paranoia, but I really think people were following me.

-Rusty


----------



## penguin

That you just cannot get all of the Nutella out of the jar


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Being torn between what to spend my measly $20 that I don't even posses yet, and won't until this coming weekend. To the point where it's affecting my sleep. :doh:


----------



## CAMellie

penguin said:


> That you just cannot get all of the Nutella out of the jar



I have actually put sliced, fresh fruit into the Nutella jar and used it as a bowl. Yes...I love Nutella *that* much.


----------



## penguin

CAMellie said:


> I have actually put sliced, fresh fruit into the Nutella jar and used it as a bowl. Yes...I love Nutella *that* much.



I have a friend who will look at you blankly if you ask her what she puts Nutella on. She only eats it from the jar with a spoon, any other way is a waste to her.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

the fact i couldn't see Tekken: Blood Vengeance yesterday because it was sold out.argh!


----------



## SMA413

My nephew is being a typical, energetic 6 yr old who will not leave me alone. 

Dude- I love you but GTFO.


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> I have a friend who will look at you blankly if you ask her what she puts Nutella on. She only eats it from the jar with a spoon, any other way is a waste to her.


The only way I eat it too.


----------



## CAMellie

penguin said:


> I have a friend who will look at you blankly if you ask her what she puts Nutella on. She only eats it from the jar with a spoon, any other way is a waste to her.





CastingPearls said:


> The only way I eat it too.



I have eaten straight from the jar on many occasions, but my very, very favorite way to eat it is with strawberries. YUMMY!!!


----------



## rg770Ibanez

People who's egos govern their quest for the truth. It's really sad to see someone blatantly lie to themselves because of pride.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Two Annoyances. 

It's 6:34am and I'm -still- awake. 

I went to pick out an outfit for today, and I found an earwig in my panties. WHATTHEFUCK.


----------



## willowmoon

Sucks that I had to pay $155 to have a new car battery put in the car this morning, I had no advance warning that the battery was gonna be on its last leg or anything. No cheapo places like WalMart carry that particular battery which sucked, so I had to get it done at the Buick dealership. At least I don't have to think about the battery anytime soon (I hope.) I shouldn't be surprised though that it happened -- after all, the battery that was in it was the original battery back from 2004, and I just now crossed the 100,000 mile threshold.


----------



## imfree

willowmoon said:


> Sucks that I had to pay $155 to have a new car battery put in the car this morning, I had no advance warning that the battery was gonna be on its last leg or anything. No cheapo places like WalMart carry that particular battery which sucked, so I had to get it done at the Buick dealership. At least I don't have to think about the battery anytime soon (I hope.) I shouldn't be surprised though that it happened -- after all, the battery that was in it was the original battery back from 2004, and I just now crossed the 100,000 mile threshold.



Maybe it's just me and those ampsucking stereo amplifiers I used, but 3-4 years and one time, 5 years, was the best I could get out of a car battery. Total failure without prior warning is how most of mine failed, too! You've been blessed by battery longevity!


----------



## HottiMegan

willowmoon said:


> Sucks that I had to pay $155 to have a new car battery put in the car this morning, I had no advance warning that the battery was gonna be on its last leg or anything. No cheapo places like WalMart carry that particular battery which sucked, so I had to get it done at the Buick dealership. At least I don't have to think about the battery anytime soon (I hope.) I shouldn't be surprised though that it happened -- after all, the battery that was in it was the original battery back from 2004, and I just now crossed the 100,000 mile threshold.



My husband used to like to turn the car off and sort of coast down the hill on the way home. He was doing this ON thanksgiving day on his way home from work. (he was on call) And the car didn't turn back on. Dead battery. That was probably THE worst day to need a new battery ever! Thankfully at 10ish, Walmart did open up for Black Friday junk. We had to go without a dish or two since i had forgotten a couple ingredients and intended to get them when he got home from work. That put a HUGE damper on our Tday. 

At least it was only your battery and not like the alternator or something.


----------



## idontspeakespn

I am extremely annoyed because the town I live in, Oh So Beautiful Cheltenham, doesn't have a single hair salon in town that will touch my hair with a ten foot pole because I've got 'difficult' hair which translated means, "My God, you've got curly, ringlet-y mixed race hair and we're scared to touch it!"

And the only reputable place within 20 miles of town that would even try to take on my hair is charging prices that would see most people jailed for extortion. 200 pounds for a t-section highlight job? 45 pounds JUST for a hair cut, no shampoo/blow dry. 

Seriously, WTF. This is the first 'This never would've happened back in the States' moment I've had since coming here...but totally justified.


----------



## Lamia

willowmoon said:


> Sucks that I had to pay $155 to have a new car battery put in the car this morning, I had no advance warning that the battery was gonna be on its last leg or anything. No cheapo places like WalMart carry that particular battery which sucked, so I had to get it done at the Buick dealership. At least I don't have to think about the battery anytime soon (I hope.) I shouldn't be surprised though that it happened -- after all, the battery that was in it was the original battery back from 2004, and I just now crossed the 100,000 mile threshold.



I just had to get a new battery for my 2,000 chevy venture this year.....the battery that was in it was from the factory. 

I got a cheap battery put in it then traded it in for a Dodge Caravan that's a year older and has 3,000 more miles on it, but it has brand new tires, transmission and was owned by a GM mechanic so it's pretty good. 

I do miss the gas mileage I got on the Chevy and the fact that i've had the Chevy since 2006 and it never broke down on me not once in 5 years, but it needed a lot of work done on it. 

Still have buyers remorse though.


----------



## Mathias

Someone I know went on a rant about how people who don't know "The proper way to use Twitter" earlier tonight. Really dude?


----------



## Shan34

My neighbors. The kiddos don't even talk at a normal level and sounds like they are growling every word out of their teeth....like they are super angry. It's weird...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Not only are we not going to have costumes to go to the renfaire in this year, but my friend isn't coming along either. 

This.. just sucks. >_< It's like, the three things I hate most. 

1) When plans change
2) When I'm stuck with just my family at the renfaire
3) When I'm stuck walking around said renfaire by _myself_ for a portion of it.


----------



## zabadguy

Stupid,ignorant people,and I happen to be surrounded by them in my town,I just hope I don't ever turn into one of "them"........


----------



## Surlysomething

Your Plump Princess said:


> Not only are we not going to have costumes to go to the renfaire in this year, but my friend isn't coming along either.
> 
> This.. just sucks. >_< It's like, the three things I hate most.
> 
> 1) When plans change
> 2) When I'm stuck with just my family at the renfaire
> 3) When I'm stuck walking around said renfaire by _myself_ for a portion of it.


 

Girl, you need to get a job so you can afford to do some things.


----------



## Mathias

Not sure who did it, but somebody forgot the dog was outside. It was in the upper 90's today and he was panting pretty heavily when I saw he was outside and let him back in. He seems ok now. So pissed.


----------



## SMA413

Surlysomething said:


> Girl, you need to get a job so you can afford to do some things.



Surly- I can't rep you, but OMG. THANK YOU.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

There is a freaking bat in my house. I better not get rabies.


----------



## HottiMegan

I spent 2, count 'em, 2 hours cleaning out the boys' playroom! ugh! We're going to be getting some tubs next weekend and filling them with toys that are still in good shape for one of the local shelters.


----------



## Lamia

So they built a call center in my area of the warehouse and didn't build more bathrooms. So 30 people and the warehouse people and the three of us in operations are sharing a bathroom. That's fine....I can deal.....

but today....I come in and the lid is down which is NEVER a good sign and when I open it SURPRISE Doodies everywhere. I guess they thought if they put the lid down no one would notice they pooped all over the seat...shhhhhhhh

:doh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I almost -never- catch episodes of "The Unit" when they're on. I just caught the last half of this one. Grr.


----------



## deadly-spaghetti-o

I'm annoyed at myself for the fact that I dislike people so much. Humans to me are weird creatures that I don't like to talk to unless I really already know them. Yes, I am pretty anti-social. Meeting new people in person is hard for me, and it annoys me that my dislike for people has only made it more complicated on myself to get a job. People scare me! That said:


----------



## Deven

I'm annoyed at the fact my grandma is dragging her feet on finding out if she can cosign my student loans... My tuition is paid, but I need my books!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Why can't it be Thursday already? I just want to know what's in store.


----------



## HottiMegan

I cannot get UNtired today. I am so tired. I haven't had a decent, restful night sleep in like a week. I just want to take a quick 20 minute nap but am afraid that the boys will get into trouble with me napping. My eyelids are heavy and my eyes sting a little.. so tired!


----------



## CastingPearls

ALL the manufacturers for B12 injections are out of stock and no pharmacy I've contacted has any idea when they will become available. Very frustrated.


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> ALL the manufacturers for B12 injections are out of stock and no pharmacy I've contacted has any idea when they will become available. Very frustrated.



That's a huge suck! Don't a lot of people get B12? You'd think they'd keep up o the supply. I hope you can find an alternative or something.


----------



## Lamia

My cat is 18 years old and senile. He keeps me awake all night trying to cuddle. When I am awake he lays on my leg and clings to my bosum with his head pressed against it and sleeps. I love him of course but he keeps poking holes in my clothes because he doesn't velvet his claws anymore and he keeps disrupting my sleep. 

My other cat is 19 and she is also senile. She stopped using the litter box to pee. She wants to pee on clothing or towels. So I put a towel by the shower for her....she pees on it and I wash it and have a steady rotation of "pee towels" now....it's disgusting and annoying.

Now she has decided to sleep on the pee towel instead of peeing on it or sometimes she pees on it and sleeps on her pee.... I think she forgets. :doh:


----------



## SMA413

Getting a bad case of hiccups right before going to bed. WTF.


----------



## danielson123

So on my day off from watching my Gram, my cousin calls and basically says to me that I have half an hour to get there because he's leaving early for the day. He does this shit all the time, because he knows he can get away with it since I'm the only one that cares enough to make sure somebody's there with her. My aunt was working late so she couldn't be there. It takes me at least an hour and 15 minutes to get there. So I wait for the bus, it never shows up. My mom called me earlier in the day to tell me she was gong to visit my Gram, so I decide to call her and ask her when she planned on going over so I might hitch a ride. She said 6:30, and I needed to get there by 5:30. She refused to move up the time she was going over, even though I needed to get there. I finally got there by bus, after Gram was alone for over an hour. Luckily she was fine and didn't get herself into any trouble. (She has really bad Alzheimer's, so you can only imagine what could have happened.) I had called her earlier and asked her to please go into her room and sit in her rocker until I got there, and that's where I found her when I got there. Thank God for that at least. Anyway, my mom got there a couple minutes later, and told me she called my aunt and bitched at her about her son (my cousin that left earlier) leaving Gram alone and expecting me to rush over there on my day off. After my mom left, my aunt got home and then proceeded to scream and yell at _me_ for going and 'crying' to my mom about this situation. Apparently, I should have just taken my time to get there, since it's ok to leave Gram alone for a little while (it's definitely NOT ok!!). So apparently this whole thing is my fault, and everybody's mad at me and I get stuck with all the blame for this happening... Fucking bullshit.

So then after I go downstairs, I hear my aunt talking to my uncle about me and he goes "Why did he have to get all worked up about it? We leave her alone all the time. It doesn't matter." Real nice, guys.


----------



## AuntHen

danielson123 said:


> So on my day off from watching my Gram, my cousin calls and basically says to me that I have half an hour to get there because he's leaving early for the day. He does this shit all the time, because he knows he can get away with it since I'm the only one that cares enough to make sure somebody's there with her. My aunt was working late so she couldn't be there. It takes me at least an hour and 15 minutes to get there. So I wait for the bus, it never shows up. My mom called me earlier in the day to tell me she was gong to visit my Gram, so I decide to call her and ask her when she planned on going over so I might hitch a ride. She said 6:30, and I needed to get there by 5:30. She refused to move up the time she was going over, even though I needed to get there. I finally got there by bus, after Gram was alone for over an hour. Luckily she was fine and didn't get herself into any trouble. (She has really bad Alzheimer's, so you can only imagine what could have happened.) I had called her earlier and asked her to please go into her room and sit in her rocker until I got there, and that's where I found her when I got there. Thank God for that at least. Anyway, my mom got there a couple minutes later, and told me she called my aunt and bitched at her about her son (my cousin that left earlier) leaving Gram alone and expecting me to rush over there on my day off. After my mom left, my aunt got home and then proceeded to scream and yell at _me_ for going and 'crying' to my mom about this situation. Apparently, I should have just taken my time to get there, since it's ok to leave Gram alone for a little while (it's definitely NOT ok!!). So apparently this whole thing is my fault, and everybody's mad at me and I get stuck with all the blame for this happening... Fucking bullshit.
> 
> So then after I go downstairs, I hear my aunt talking to my uncle about me and he goes "Why did he have to get all worked up about it? We leave her alone all the time. It doesn't matter." Real nice, guys.




Wow! Are they educated on Alzheimers? Good for you! Don't back down. Where I live (and probably other states) we have "Silver Alert". It happens ALL THE TIME. An Alzheimers or dementia person decides they are 25 again, takes the keys, gets in the car and proceeds to go who knows where! They can forget to turn stoves off, leave water running, soil themselves, wander off on foot and get lost... the list goes on.

Leaving a person alone who is diagnosed with this disease is called NEGLECT (the same as if it were a child, would they leave a small child unattended for an hour or two?). Is there any way to get some home health care/assistance for her for an hour or two when there are these gaps of time?


----------



## danielson123

To my aunt's credit, she apologized without me having to let on that one was necessary. We're in the process of looking at day cares for Gram.


----------



## HottiMegan

I really hope something works out for you guys. I cant imagine the stress on you guys. My father in law is in the VERY early stages of dimentia. Still very functioning but just forgets little things here and there. We live 200 miles away and I worry for him when if he gets worse. He's scared too. His mom had Alzheimer's to the point it was like she was in a coma.


----------



## SMA413

My tonsils are HUUGGGGEEEEE and I have an uber important interview on Friday. This sore throat better GTFO by then.


----------



## Gingembre

I've been on hold with the tax ppl for 20mins now....arrghhhh!


----------



## deadly-spaghetti-o

Annoyed that I am trying to watch my Glee since I am obsessed with it and my internet keeps deciding it wants to take numerous dumps on me every 10 minutes... Getting cranky!


----------



## GlassDaemon

I work at a hotel, the guests are angry about the renovations even though there are signs EVERYWHERE, you don't have to check in, you can obviously tell we're going through renovations, the website says it, if you're not well aware of it and prepared for inconveniences, why did you check in when you saw it? 

Lady went a-wall on me because we don't currently have an ice machine, said it was too expensive. Our rate is usually $140 for the summer, because of renovations it's down to $89. Blarg, American's are cheap, with no comprehension as to how much stuff costs.


----------



## danielson123

-Sigh- I hate when somebody's money goes missing when I'm staying somewhere. It's happened before and now it's happening again. I'm not a thief, and I like to think that most people would perceive me as better than that, but I can still tell that they think I did it. They won't just come out and ask me if I did either, so there's no way I can defend myself. And there's no real way to prove I didn't do it, which makes it suck worse.


----------



## Linda

People who purge their facebook friends for apparently no reason at all. And even more annoying are those people who sweat over making the cut or not. lol Friend me if you like and if you don't I ain't sweatin' it.


----------



## J34

Has to be myself, for not taking initiative on things I should have done and finished. Seems like every time I get things rolling, something happens. Recently it was my father being assaulted and beaten near to a coma. Thankfully after nearly 2 months in the hospital and rehab he is out. Though it seems like I am shouldering too much of that burden as it is.


----------



## louisaml

My kids sperm donor, its the only thing he was ever good for, is talking crap about Bill and I and about how stupid and crazy I am, excuse me for being born with a brain injury. He keeps saying the only reason Bill is with me is cause I pay him to be with me. Now I come to find out that he is sleeping with my best friend, and its tearing up her marriage with her husband who is like a brother to me and she doesnt seem to care the effect it is having on her daughters. Then my ex's friend is the biggest ahole on the planet, he came over to my apartment once and told me to change clothes cause i was too fat for what I was wearing, is sleeping with the wife of my other friend who is like a brother to me, and she wont let my friend see his son. It disgusts me to see my family going through so much, and there is nothing I can do because they are all over 700 miles away back home in NC. I feel so worthless at times like these, because these 2 guys out of all my so called friends who were there for me when my mom died. People who tear apart families like this shouldn't have the right to be called human.


----------



## louisaml

danielson123 said:


> -Sigh- I hate when somebody's money goes missing when I'm staying somewhere. It's happened before and now it's happening again. I'm not a thief, and I like to think that most people would perceive me as better than that, but I can still tell that they think I did it. They won't just come out and ask me if I did either, so there's no way I can defend myself. And there's no real way to prove I didn't do it, which makes it suck worse.



I know how you feel. That has happened to me several times. It really does suck.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Helping my friend clean her house today to surprise her boyfriend, I banged my big toe against a long wooden dining room table, bending half the toe-nail up in the process. >;(


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

- That goddamned stupid fucking impossible-to-remove Google redirect virus.

- Hour-long job applications that force you to fill out hundreds of personality test questions. (Seriously. My Micheal's application had over 300.) There's no point in subjecting your applicants to a million "what kind of person are you" questions they're just going to lie on. This is not Myspace. 

- The price of food. And gas. And laundry. And household supplies. And EVERYTHING.

- And finally, the difficulty of drawing with a tablet. You'd think it would be easy since so many artists who can't draw for poop use them, but no.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

J34 said:


> Has to be myself, for not taking initiative on things I should have done and finished. Seems like every time I get things rolling, something happens. Recently it was my father being assaulted and beaten near to a coma. Thankfully after nearly 2 months in the hospital and rehab he is out. Though it seems like I am shouldering too much of that burden as it is.



Holy shit.

So what could you possibly find in this situation to blame on yourself?


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

fat9276 said:


> Wow! Are they educated on Alzheimers? Good for you! Don't back down. Where I live (and probably other states) we have "Silver Alert". It happens ALL THE TIME. An Alzheimers or dementia person decides they are 25 again, takes the keys, gets in the car and proceeds to go who knows where! They can forget to turn stoves off, leave water running, soil themselves, wander off on foot and get lost... the list goes on.
> 
> Leaving a person alone who is diagnosed with this disease is called NEGLECT (the same as if it were a child, would they leave a small child unattended for an hour or two?). Is there any way to get some home health care/assistance for her for an hour or two when there are these gaps of time?



I feel for Danielson too.

My mom used to take care of my grandmother, who was about 93 at the time (she's 97 now), and she had no idea how to deal with and care for someone with dementia. She'd leave her alone for several hours at a time when she was at work. I was in high school at the time, so I couldn't stay either.

I recently found out that grammy was in such bad shape when they pulled her from our house after a second hospitalization that the only reason mom wasn't arrested for neglect was because my aunt knew some people in social services and was able to convince them not to press charges. She had serious hygiene issues that we were in no way equipped to deal with, she'd injured herself - I had to help her up after falls a few times myself - and had pretty bad emotional problems. My mom expected her to behave like a normal adult and sometimes straight-up screamed in her face when she wouldn't.

So yeah. Try not to give a shit what the rest of your family thinks about this, Dan. Listening to them on issues they know nothing about can turn out really awful in the long run.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

killed another little brown gecko in my bathroom last night,then killed one in my mom's room like 2 weeks ago.this is the second one i have killed in like a 2 week time span.just wish the buggers would go away.:doh:


----------



## Linda

This damn fly who seems to evade my every plot to kill his sorry little ass.

LMAO Now I have an image of fly buns in my noggin.


----------



## Jess87

Telemarketers/bill collectors calling for someone that doesn't live here. The first few times it was a little funny, because the person they're asking for is "Jett Jackson" and I assumed it was someone I know trying to pull a prank. It's still going on and it's no longer amusing in the least.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Jess87 said:


> Telemarketers/bill collectors calling for someone that doesn't live here. The first few times it was a little funny, because the person they're asking for is "Jett Jackson" and I assumed it was someone I know trying to pull a prank. It's still going on and it's no longer amusing in the least.



Go do some looking around the forums at creditboards.com. There are a lot of very knowledgeable people there, and a lot of threads from people who have had the same thing happen to them and will tell you how to stop those calls.


----------



## 1love_emily

Emily hungry. EMILY SMASH.


----------



## Lamia

Linda said:


> People who purge their facebook friends for apparently no reason at all. And even more annoying are those people who sweat over making the cut or not. lol Friend me if you like and if you don't I ain't sweatin' it.



I do this....go through and take out people I don't actually know. 

I am not sure why random people friend me. It's one thing if they talk to me and try to get to know me, but it's annoying for some random person to friend me and then not talk to me and then I have their annoying status updates keeping me from seeing my actual friend's updates. I was going to just block their updates...but unfriended them instead..


----------



## Aust99

Lamia said:


> I do this....go through and take out people I don't actually know.
> 
> I am not sure why random people friend me. It's one thing if they talk to me and try to get to know me, but it's annoying for some random person to friend me and then not talk to me and then I have their annoying status updates keeping me from seeing my actual friend's updates. I was going to just block their updates...but unfriended them instead..


Why did you accept their friend request in the first place??





Annoyed to always have one thing on my mind..... Not That!! lol


----------



## snuggletiger

Pain in my lower back that won't go away


----------



## danielson123

Switched ISPs today. My new one is much slower and has a terrible connection. I lose internets every 10 minutes or so and have to restart the router. They can't look at the problem until tomorrow. -_-


----------



## Linda

Not being able to find the money tree. I swear it was around here somewhere.


----------



## penguin

I didn't sleep well last night


----------



## Sweetie

So-called female "friends" who go out of their way to flirt with MY MAN.


----------



## littlefairywren

Winter has decided to vacate and we have weird spring like things going on outside. I'm not quite ready for winter to be over yet, guy in the sky! 

Oh great! I look up and see a spider hanging off a picture frame...nope not good!


----------



## Mishty

I fell in the tub Sunday morning, and the meds I was prescribed have me loopy, and weird AND my laptop is still refusing to mouse. 

So, yeah that's annoying the shit outa me currently.


----------



## Mathias

Couldn't go on the rides at the amusement park because of the rain. I'd been looking forward to today for so long and it was ruined.  The weather didn't even call for rain.


----------



## AuntHen

Sweetie said:


> So-called female "friends" who go out of their way to flirt with MY MAN.



It is just my own observation but there seems to be type of woman that is attracted to "taken" men. It is annoying and pathetic, yes, but just remember your man chose *you*, he knows that you know all his secrets and all the things that those other women don't. He knows that you love and accept him regardless of *all * that you know about him. As long as he is respecting you and the relationship and makes it known that he is in a relationship and unavailable then let those women flirt away. If he really loves you and is sincere, he knows those flirts can't "hold a candle" to you and wouldn't risk losing you!! 

Hugs Sweetie.


----------



## GlassDaemon

My belly button piercing is swollen and a little red, this is day... four since I've had it done, day one hurt, day two and three were nothing and now I'm swollen and bruised. Agh, I hate having to change positions but I doubt I could stand on my feet for 8 hours in utter boredom. lol


----------



## KittyKitten

What in the hell? Now my bank is charging for debit cards now?


----------



## Linda

The stock market. Ugh!:doh:


----------



## bettylulu

Jess87 said:


> Telemarketers/bill collectors calling for someone that doesn't live here. The first few times it was a little funny, because the person they're asking for is "Jett Jackson" and I assumed it was someone I know trying to pull a prank. It's still going on and it's no longer amusing in the least.



Oh. My. God. I know EXACTLY what you are talking about. At my last apartment I used to get at least two calls each week for Destiny Harris. That went on for about 18 months.

BUT at my job I was getting 2-3 calls every day for Jake O'Hara- for SIX YEARS. Apparently Jake didn't pay his Verizon bill. Occasionally I would answer and tell them that I was not Jake O'Hara, Jake O'Hara never had this number and to please update their records. The best part was....I worked for VERIZON! I would tell them, "YOU ARE CALLING ANOTHER VERIZON OFFICE!! I AM NOT, AND HAVE NEVER BEEN, JAKE O'HARA!" The calls just trickled away. They went from 2-3 each day to maybe 3 each week, to one a week, to one each month, but they never completely stopped.


----------



## MattB

TV. TV really annoys me lately, I feel we're drifting apart...

It's pretty much impossible to sit and watch anything, and when I do it's because I recorded it and can fast forward...I generally spend my free time on the 'net or in my shop working on something. 

It feels like a break-up. I'm ready for the next medium to come along, whatever that will be.

Trivial complaint, yes...


----------



## snuggletiger

Linda said:


> The stock market. Ugh!:doh:



You and me both. I keep hoping there's something to this monthly averaging racket.


----------



## CastingPearls

B12 is still low on supplies. The pharmacy screwed up my prescription so I only have enough for three weeks rather than three months which means when I run out of my initial run, there may not be any left to move on to the next stage of bimonthly injections. There are no alternatives. I've tried natural. I've tried sublingual. This is it. Still, it's a start so I'm going to remain optimistic. The pharmacy people are good people and tried hard for me to begin with so I've got fingers crossed.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

That no one has asked to hang out with me when it is my last week in town.


----------



## Linda

Listening to my friend tell me all about her weekend sexcapade, sex the poor guy non stop and then wonder why he hasn't replied. :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

I spent an hour sitting in a folding chair at Max's first time back at karate since the surgery. Now my hips hurt badly. They shouldn't hurt so bad after being uncomfortable for an hour. ugh.. I'm getting old


----------



## 1love_emily

I'm stuck in "lame limbo". Everything I did two weeks ago was AWESOME. And everything I'll be doing in two weeks will be AWESOME. But now all I'm doing is doctoring my poor old injured horse and trying not to go insane with cabin fever/getting metaphorically suffocated by my parents.


----------



## penguin

How red my face is right now. My cheeks will occasionally get really flushed for no real reason I can figure out, and they're doing it now. They're hot and it's annoying.


----------



## duraznos

that i really need a vacation... my usual summertime tan is pretty much nonexistent this year. 

i know, i know... #firstworldproblems lol.


----------



## spiritangel

My mother who lectured me on the fact I dont want to be in nowra anymore I mean I cant afford to live elsewhere atm so moot point, that I have no friends in my town means I should settle for sub par or crappy friends where I have to do all the work and all the chasing ect because I need a life oh and the fact I have met someone shed rather me not have met and thats the tip of the freaking iceburg of last nights conversation

oh and hayfever a month earlier than usual ick


----------



## Lamia

Aust99 said:


> Why did you accept their friend request in the first place??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annoyed to always have one thing on my mind..... Not That!! lol



because I like to get to know new people especially if we have similiar interests, but once I talk to them a few times and months go by with no interaction what's the point of keeping them?


----------



## Lamia

I am annoyed by my cat performing his Butt Licking Concerto. I feel like a Gelatnous cube is in my room. *Dnd Geek ref*

I am TRYING TO SLEEP!!!


----------



## SMA413

Tomorrow it'll be a week since I had this huge interview and I haven't heard ANYTHING yet. I'm going crazy. If I do get the job, the start date is August 29th. That's like a minute away. I'm going to have to find an apartment, move, and do all the pre-employment stuff by then. 

Grrrrrr...... I'm driving myself crazy.


----------



## HottiMegan

Hubby's phone downloaded the Gingerbread update and i haven't gotten to yet.. not fair!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

My TIVO filled up and I missed Chelsea Lately & Ice Loves Coco.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Can't sleep .


----------



## HeavyDuty24

bugs and insects of all kinds,there just everywhere.:doh:


----------



## AmazingAmy

How men, as soon as they start talking to you, will be nothing short of desperate to do X, Y & Z to you, you naughty filthy thing . . . and when you fail to respond to that enticing offer, you're suddenly a fat slag or something worse.

If these men weren't hiding 100 miles away behind a keyboard, I'd scratch their faces off.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

SMA413 said:


> Tomorrow it'll be a week since I had this huge interview and I haven't heard ANYTHING yet. I'm going crazy. If I do get the job, the start date is August 29th. That's like a minute away. I'm going to have to find an apartment, move, and do all the pre-employment stuff by then.
> 
> Grrrrrr...... I'm driving myself crazy.



That would be driving me crazy, too!!! I hope you hear something soon!


----------



## PunkyGurly74

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That would be driving me crazy, too!!! I hope you hear something soon!



I second that! Wow...yes...that is a lot to do in little time! Good luck!


----------



## PunkyGurly74

HottiMegan said:


> Hubby's phone downloaded the Gingerbread update and i haven't gotten to yet.. not fair!



I'm half Luddite....so..praytell what does a phone do with Gingerbread?


----------



## HottiMegan

PunkyGurly74 said:


> I'm half Luddite....so..praytell what does a phone do with Gingerbread?



Android operating system updates are always named after a dessert. The newest one is gingerbread and had some new bells and whistles that I want for my phone. He keeps telling me how cool it is. I'm waiting for my turn very impatiently.


----------



## Linda

Creaky Cabinet Door.....Grrrr


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Phone calls when I'm trying to catch up on my sleep!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm going home tomorrow and if I want $20 [which, I do, because this weekend is "Arts on the Square" in my town and I want to buy me a new necklace!]  I have to mow the lawn. Thing is, Stupid lawnmower won't start. >;o


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm having a really hard time getting used to waking up to get Max out the door for school. I'm so sleepy!!


----------



## Surlysomething

I have more than one. Sue me.

stupid headache
annoying co-workers
terrible weather
sore neck
MS


----------



## Scorsese86

I love this apartment... but I only have it for another 4 1/2 months


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I just read a Wikipedia article on "Plus Size Model" and it spoke of how women size 10 and 12 are becoming "plus size models". 

Currently not only annoyed, but furious.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

I just found out that a guy I know is a serial rapist.

And I have no idea what to do about it.

I don't know his last name, haven't seen him in a few weeks, and don't plan on ever talking to him again. Plus, apparently, none of the women have successfully reported him.


----------



## HottiMegan

The barrage of mess that inundates my home. I keep thinking of my cleaning effort is likened to me digging a hole in the sand at the beach and the water keeps filling it back in.. The boys are my waves and their stuff is the sand.. ugh. I have anxiety when it comes to a messy home. I get low level panic attacks when it's messy so it feels like i'm constantly cleaning. It sucks! I hate cleaning too!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Your Plump Princess said:


> I just read a Wikipedia article on "Plus Size Model" and it spoke of how women size 10 and 12 are becoming "plus size models".
> 
> Currently not only annoyed, but furious.





Funny you mentioned that...

Roaman's "plus sizes" now start at 12.
And just the other day in a Catherine's Plus Size store, I noticed their "plus sizes" start at a 10/12 now. WTF?

Didn't plus sizes start at like a 14 or 16 before?
It's crazy to consider a tall size 10 model "plus size!"


----------



## Mathias

Almost burned my hand getting my Eggo's from the toaster this morning.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Funny you mentioned that...
> 
> Roaman's "plus sizes" now start at 12.
> And just the other day in a Catherine's Plus Size store, I noticed their "plus sizes" start at a 10/12 now. WTF?
> 
> Didn't plus sizes start at like a 14 or 16 before?
> It's crazy to consider a tall size 10 model "plus size!"



I would have killed for a size 12 top that was a plus sized two years ago when I was that size. Plus size tops tend to allow for more boobage, and I was really tired of having to have every freaking top I bought altered.

But yes, 14 or 16 is the usual starting point for plus sized clothes.


----------



## penguin

I must have bitten the inside of my lip while I was sleeping, because now it's a bit swollen and I can't leave it alone.


----------



## Red

Superiority complexes combined with massive amounts of arrogance :huh:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

That Guy You Met Once said:


> I just found out that a guy I know is a serial rapist.
> 
> And I have no idea what to do about it.
> 
> I don't know his last name, haven't seen him in a few weeks, and don't plan on ever talking to him again. Plus, apparently, none of the women have successfully reported him.



Dude, whatever/however you found out, you HAVE to report him. He does NOT need to be walking the streets!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I would have killed for a size 12 top that was a plus sized two years ago when I was that size. Plus size tops tend to allow for more boobage, and I was really tired of having to have every freaking top I bought altered.
> 
> But yes, 14 or 16 is the usual starting point for plus sized clothes.


That's what I always thought of as the starting point for Plus Size clothes, 14/16, ya know? It just annoys me because I fear in the long-run this is going to make shopping 10 times harder for me. (Plus the obvious "How long until a size 2 is considered plus size" thoughts. )


----------



## SoCalFatGothChick

Having my storage space taken away at work :-(


----------



## shinyapple

A friend complained about having to work on her birthday, so I offered to make her a cake and bring it to the school where she'd be getting ready for back to school night. She requested chocolate with chocolate frosting, and I found an amazing recipe. Went out in the middle of the night after driving home from a weekend away to grab ingredients and spent, literally, three hours working on this thing.

She cancelled on me. First it was 4:30pm, then after the parents left, then she was coming here instead, and then sorry...going out to dinner. So I now have this amazing cake that I worked hard on sitting in my fridge, not knowing if it will taste as good tomorrow as it did tonight. I don't dare leave it out because we've only been in the apartment a month and there have been crawly bugs from time to time and I'm paranoid about the sugar attracting them.

So yeah...annoyed by what I feel was ungrateful, disrespectful behavior from a friend I've done a lot for in the last few weeks.


----------



## mossystate

That Guy You Met Once said:


> I just found out that a guy I know is a serial rapist.
> 
> And I have no idea what to do about it.
> 
> I don't know his last name, haven't seen him in a few weeks, and don't plan on ever talking to him again. Plus, apparently, none of the women have successfully reported him.



What do you mean by none of the women have " successfully reported him " ? Are the women telling you and don't want to report?


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

That Guy You Met Once said:


> I just found out that a guy I know is a serial rapist.
> 
> And I have no idea what to do about it.
> 
> I don't know his last name, haven't seen him in a few weeks, and don't plan on ever talking to him again. Plus, apparently, none of the women have successfully reported him.




You have to go to the police and give them whatever information you have about him: address, phone numbers, names of people he lives with, hangs out with, and most important, the names & info of the women who didn't report him.


----------



## Blackjack

mossystate said:


> What do you mean by none of the women have " successfully reported him " ?



Rape culture means victim-blaming instead of actually going after the rapist.

Go to the cops, dude. Give them as much information as you can.


----------



## mossystate

Blackjack said:


> Rape culture means victim-blaming instead of actually going after the rapist.
> 
> Go to the cops, dude. Give them as much information as you can.



BJ, just turned 49 today, am a feminist, and am very aware of that. But I still want to know a little more about this particular situation. He could go to the cops and they could question the women and they might say nothing happened. Maybe those women have a last name where at least the cop can follow up. Maybe those women would be more traumatized by reporting. I get the reaction...I do...I just know that these women have to be taken into consideration. They were not taken into consideration by the rapist. Now, I will say that the OP can most certainly find any information that would benefit these women and pass it along to the women. Encouraging reporting without scolding is great...being there fully for the women is essential.


----------



## HottiMegan

Max's surgery isn't healing like it should which means a ton of 200 mile round trips to Sacramento and missed school. Ugh. His bigger surgeries hardly ever go according to plan.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

My friend & I are going out tonight, but he's not answering his phone now-it keeps going straight to voicemail. I hope he shows up on time.


----------



## Heyyou

I am annoyed i spend $250 in LIC Queens today on my MiFi 2200 hot spot, brand new at Best Buy with a 2-year protection plan for the device that may or may not break.. when i could have paid 100 if i wasnt so damned IMPATIENT and needed it NOW!!!! 

:doh::doh::doh:



> My friend & I are going out tonight, but he's not answering his phone now-it keeps going straight to voicemail. I hope he shows up on time



I hope he shows, and i hope that even if he doesnt you have as much fun as you desire this Friday night, Ms. Goofy girl!


----------



## Linda

I really want to meet for coffee with my friend tomorrow but I just can't fit it in. So much to do and not enough time before we head North for a birthday party. Darn it.


----------



## danielson123

Had a small piece of glass stuck in my foot for over 90 minutes before somebody could cover for me with watching my Gram so I could find tweezers. Then it took 5 painful minutes trying to remove it. Now I'm just bleeding so it's relatively better.


----------



## SMA413

My best friend and his girlfriend broke up. Usually, this is fine. His girlfriends tend to come and go. But I really liked this one. She was super sweet, cared a lot about him, loved his son, had a great job, and took care of him. Plus, she and I got along really really well. Usually his girlfriends get weirded out that his best friend is another girl but she was so cool with it. When the three of us hung out, usually Ruby (the girlfriend) and I did most of the talking. 

So now Ruby and I are friends... but my best friend is just that- my best friend. Ruby and I have already decided that if we hang out, there is no talk of my best friend from either parties. There will also be zero talking about her and I hanging out with my best friend. They'd both know that I'm hanging out with the other person and they'd both know that I'm not talking about either party with the other.

I'm annoyed because while I love my best friend dearly, I also need to have a female friend. It's ridiculous. I've realized that all I do is hang out with guys. I have ZERO female friends that I'm close with. 

I'm also annoyed that I already know this situation won't work out. My loyalties will always be with my best friend and I know it'll be an issue at some point.

Let's see how this goes. Maybe it will all go better than expected.


----------



## Shosh

In life and in break ups there is always two sides to every story. 

Some people wish to parade their side of the story for all to see to tarnish a good, hard working, and loving person's reputation, whilst that person has has had no right of reply to give their side of the story.

I hope it was it was worth it to destroy a person's life and deprive them of their liberty, over pure greed and over money.

The rebuilding phase has begun, and life will be wonderful again.

Those people who actually count know the truth about the situation.

My darling I love you. 

I fear nothing, for you are my heart, you are my life.

Neshika and hibuki

Shoshana


----------



## Amatrix

Generally rumors start from some truth, so ... if you hear something you dont have to believe it- but you should _AT LEAST_ listen.

But most of the time it comes from some fact. Sure, telephone happens- but if lots of people stand in a line looking at a duck and say:

It quacks like a duck.
It waddles like a duck.
It has a duck collar on it...

They might call it an Eider, or say it is a Waterfowl...
Chances are those people are right and only want you to know that it is, in fact, a duck. Even if the duck can talk, and carries a brief case... it is still a duck.

Pure, true love is amazing. I have seen it, been a part of it and know it can move mountains. 

Love can blind someone, and love can heal. There are actually* 3 sides* to every story- theirs, yours and the truth. Listen to both sides, consider things. When many people come to you with how they feel, or what they know you should at least listen and give them the respect that they gave you by warning you instead of tossing it into the garbage. They respect you enough to tell you what they know, and care enough about you to tell you what you should do. No one expects you to listen, or follow their advice... but dont expect much help after you fail to head the advice.

At 25 years old I dont always make the smartest choices, but I do not regret anything I have done with love in my heart. I have always been able to pay my way and have a clear path back home, as a back up. Even love fails at times.

Just my 2 cents. 

I also love cereal, and I am completely out.


----------



## Shosh

Thank you for your concern Amatrix, I do appreciate it.

My love and I have remained very quiet and dignified in the face of all this for a long time.
We have not been the ones discussing private matters publically and slandering a person's reputation.
I do not need to speak badly of another party, because it is firstly not my style, and secondly I will conduct myself as a lady.

I am behind my love all the way and behind him I shall stay.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I think my little brother broke my moms DS Lite. I'm beyond effing furious, mostly because it wasn't _mine_.  ICried


----------



## Amatrix

Shosh said:


> Thank you for your concern Amatrix, I do appreciate it.
> 
> My love and I have remained very quiet and dignified in the face of all this for a long time.
> We have not been the ones discussing private matters publically and slandering a person's reputation.
> I do not need to speak badly of another party, because it is firstly not my style, and secondly I will conduct myself as a lady.
> 
> I am behind my love all the way and behind him I shall stay.



Good, great and awesome. 
Going to be honest, you are the only one discussing things in a public forum (like making a page to raise money, mentioning it here, taking my post to be aimed at you, ect)- and I dont see any dignity when someone can not pay their way to get somewhere, honestly it rubs me the wrong way because he cant afford to get you there... and he has stayed silent- very true. Also worries me.

No one has slandered anyone's rep in my circles- true that things have been discussed but again- it came from fact.

And passively calling out someone else, by saying you wont call them out... not very lady like.

I think women should walk beside a man, not behind them. But if he is reaaaaallly clumsy it might be a good idea.

I seriously wish you the best and I hope everything I know to be false. I would never wish harm on you or anyone else, ever. 
No hate, but because you brought it up... tossing my 2 cents into your hat.
If this is all personal and you rather me delete the post, no problem... I can do that, because I know you would have at least read it. I really mean you no harm, just want you to be careful.

....but did you bring me cereal? Like some Kangaroo Krispies or something?


----------



## CastingPearls

Come here little girl. I have some Froot Loops for ya.


----------



## Shosh

Amatrix said:


> Good, great and awesome.
> Going to be honest, you are the only one discussing things in a public forum (like making a page to raise money, mentioning it here, taking my post to be aimed at you, ect)- and I dont see any dignity when someone can not pay their way to get somewhere, honestly it rubs me the wrong way because he cant afford to get you there... and he has stayed silent- very true. Also worries me.
> 
> No one has slandered anyone's rep in my circles- true that things have been discussed but again- it came from fact.
> 
> And passively calling out someone else, by saying you wont call them out... not very lady like.
> 
> I think women should walk beside a man, not behind them. But if he is reaaaaallly clumsy it might be a good idea.
> 
> I seriously wish you the best and I hope everything I know to be false. I would never wish harm on you or anyone else, ever.
> No hate, but because you brought it up... tossing my 2 cents into your hat.
> If this is all personal and you rather me delete the post, no problem... I can do that, because I know you would have at least read it. I really mean you no harm, just want you to be careful.
> 
> ....but did you bring me cereal? Like some Kangaroo Krispies or something?



As I said we have remained silent for a long time, but there is only so much one can take and not speak up. And guess what it was raised here before I had to write all this.
There are things that could be raised from our persepctive but we have chosen to remain silent about them.

As I said we are in a rebuilding phase, because things have been destroyed due to the greed and actions of another.

But rebuild we shall, and we shall have a wonderful life despite those that wish to hate and bring us down.

I wish you well, I do not know you and have nothing against you.


That is all I wish to say on the matter.


----------



## Amatrix

CastingPearls said:


> Come here little girl. I have some Froot Loops for ya.



*waddles over and eats cereal from your hand.*

:eat2:



Shosh said:


> As I said we have remained silent for a long time, but there is only so much one can take and not speak up. And guess what it was raised here before I had to write all this.
> There are things that could be raised from our persepctive but we have chosen to remain silent about them.
> 
> As I said we are in a rebuilding phase, because things have been destroyed due to the greed and actions of another.
> 
> But rebuild we shall, and we shall have a wonderful life despite those that wish to hate and bring us down.
> 
> I wish you well, I do not know you and have nothing against you.
> 
> 
> That is all I wish to say on the matter.



Fair enough. 
But again, he has stayed silent... completely. And you call people out who are nameless...
*I hope it all works out, I really do.* I hope someday you can post here about how fabulous and perfect your life is, and laugh at all the small people.
Thanks for letting me voice my concern and taking time to listen/read.
I can tell this wont get any resolution :doh:.... so Namaste.:bow:
 Lots of respect and love for you sweetie.
I will drop it. Need more hands for cereal anyways.


----------



## Shosh

Amatrix said:


> *waddles over and eats cereal from your hand.*
> 
> :eat2:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough.
> But again, he has stayed silent... completely. And you call people out who are nameless...
> *I hope it all works out, I really do.* I hope someday you can post here about how fabulous and perfect your life is, and laugh at all the small people.
> Thanks for letting me voice my concern and taking time to listen/read.
> I can tell this wont get any resolution :doh:.... so Namaste.:bow:
> Lots of respect and love for you sweetie.
> I will drop it. Need more hands for cereal anyways.



Have sent you a pm.


----------



## CarlaSixx

What's annoying me right now? The fact that people with what I have... well... it's "typical" for people like me to lack passion or interest in life goals and stuff. That most are going job-to-job with no idea what they want out of life. Hearing this fact was supposed to help me not feel like such a failure... but it makes it feel even worse. I'm so annoyed with this lack of... good stuff!


----------



## Shosh

I am my boyfriend's voice. I am his defender.

My advice to him is to remain silent and retain his dignity.

I will not let you fall darling.

I love you.


----------



## spiritangel

can be summed up in one word MONEY or lack there of bah humbug


----------



## TraciJo67

Shosh said:


> I am my boyfriend's voice. I am his defender.
> 
> My advice to him is to remain silent and retain his dignity.
> 
> I will not let you fall darling.
> 
> I love you.


 
If I were your boyfriend, I'd be squirming with embarrassment right about now.


----------



## JoyJoy

Shosh said:


> I am my boyfriend's voice. I am his defender.
> 
> My advice to him is to remain silent and retain his dignity.


 
And meanwhile, he's being chivalrous and allowing you to sacrifice yours.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

People who murder the English language. I guess this also occurs on Dims as well, but you'd think a buncha current and ex-journalists would have higher grammar standards.


----------



## cinnamitch

Diana_Prince245 said:


> People who murder the English language. I guess this also occurs on Dims as well, but you'd think a buncha current and ex-journalists would have higher grammar standards.



I agree, but I had to chuckle about the topic of murdering the English language then proceeding to use the word buncha. Sounds like something I would have done.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

cinnamitch said:


> I agree, but I had to chuckle about the topic of murdering the English language then proceeding to use the word buncha. Sounds like something I would have done.



I used buncha in a headline once. It's like totally a word


----------



## HottiMegan

I have an eye sty and it hurts. It's in the corner so i can't access it easily to pop. I think i'll be doing some hot compresses this evening to it. That'll learn me to use new makeup! (i have VERY sensitive eyes skin)


----------



## Lamia

HottiMegan said:


> I have an eye sty and it hurts. It's in the corner so i can't access it easily to pop. I think i'll be doing some hot compresses this evening to it. That'll learn me to use new makeup! (i have VERY sensitive eyes skin)



My niece who is 28 years loves it when she gets a sty.....freaking weird. The other day she was picking her fake eyelashes and I said "What's wrong getting a sty?" and she replied "I WISH!"


----------



## Heyyou

Just finished my last slice of pizza. Had to share with other people so.. no more pizza!


----------



## HottiMegan

Lamia said:


> My niece who is 28 years loves it when she gets a sty.....freaking weird. The other day she was picking her fake eyelashes and I said "What's wrong getting a sty?" and she replied "I WISH!"



Lol that is weird. It hurts like crazy! This is the second one I've ever gotten. I blame the makeup. It hurts to blink.


----------



## Lamia

HottiMegan said:


> Lol that is weird. It hurts like crazy! This is the second one I've ever gotten. I blame the makeup. It hurts to blink.



aww pressing a hot washcloth against it does help.


----------



## Lamia

I really need to stop looking at the comments left for any online news article they're filled with nasty racist comments. The story could be about bacon and someone would have to leave an anti-democrat or anti-republican comment. I really do fear for the future of humanity.


----------



## SoCalFatGothChick

My sciatic nerve is killing me. Trying to conquer the pain with stretches, massage, and a stiff drink  lol


----------



## CastingPearls

Underwire popping through at a most inopportune time.


----------



## Mathias

Heartburn that always seems to happen right before I go to bed.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

CastingPearls said:


> Underwire popping through at a most inopportune time.



I HATE that. So with you.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I could have beaten the game I had on loan from the Library if my brother had not broken my moms DS Lite... numerous sleepless nights, and I didn't get to beat it before it was due..(tomorrow) I've been bored all day today, and I keep thinking "Oh I should play ...oh, that's _riiiiiiight_."


----------



## JonesT

Your Plump Princess said:


> I could have beaten the game I had on loan from the Library if my brother had not broken my moms DS Lite... numerous sleepless nights, and I didn't get to beat it before it was due..(tomorrow) I've been bored all day today, and I keep thinking "Oh I should play ...oh, that's _riiiiiiight_."



I know the feeling and it sucks 

These 100+ degree temperatures. What is this a sauna??


----------



## Twilley

My current lack of residence and car. I am so miserable. I guess it all ties into money.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

CastingPearls said:


> Underwire popping through at a most inopportune time.



Been there. Lord is that awful.


----------



## Dromond

Gastric distress is annoying me.

Good thing my wife is asleep.

I guess I could blame it on the dog if she were awake.


----------



## HottiMegan

Dromond said:


> Gastric distress is annoying me.
> 
> Good thing my wife is asleep.
> 
> I guess I could blame it on the dog if she were awake.



lol on the dog blaming 

On the gastric distress, i hope you feel better soon. I get distress way too often


----------



## snuggletiger

Diana_Prince245 said:


> People who murder the English language. I guess this also occurs on Dims as well, but you'd think a buncha current and ex-journalists would have higher grammar standards.



Reminds me of Surlysomething posting about GRAMMAR IS YOUR FRIEND


----------



## Dromond

HottiMegan said:


> lol on the dog blaming
> 
> On the gastric distress, i hope you feel better soon. I get distress way too often



Thank you. My gastric distress seems to have resolved itself for now. I will spare you the details.


----------



## spiritangel

Seriously red tape and my employment chick, it drives me nuts I do as I am told she told me pre broken leg to look into oten courses (tafe online) and I do find one I am interested in only to be told it wont help me get a job ( rolls eyes interestingly already have contacts who would give me a shot at marketing so erm) and that for whatever reason my drs certificate is being rejected even though it is on advice of the fracture clinic so its back to attempting to jump through hoops although the bottom line of this is that it all comes down to my weight not my health and I will be told that is what I need to do something about anyone else want to say driven crazy here and running around in circles oh yeha and training for some sort of office work that I have zero interest in cause I cant handle that sort of enviroment for more than a few months before hating my life erm yeah fun morning for me


----------



## penguin

I dug the sewing machine out for the first time in years, was using it just fine...then I broke the needle. And of course I don't have a spare.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My feet are killing me, and I didn't even abuse them with cute shoes today!


----------



## Lamia

I got a cherry cheese danish out of the vending machine. My favorite yum! I opened it and pinched some off and popped it in my mouth. I flipped it over to read the nutritional info and I thought wow does this have cinnamon in it. I looked closer and it was DEAD ANTS. 

The entire thing was filled with dead ants. I hadn't swallowed yet so spat it out. I rinsed my mouth and inspected my teeth for dead ants. SO GROSS!!! Poor little things were all dead and stuck to the icing. There were dead loose ones in the bottom of the wrapper. They most have crawled through a hole and then couldn't get out. Makes me really question how well wrapped these things are now.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Lamia said:


> I got a cherry cheese danish out of the vending machine. My favorite yum! I opened it and pinched some off and popped it in my mouth. I flipped it over to read the nutritional info and I thought wow does this have cinnamon in it. I looked closer and it was DEAD ANTS.
> 
> The entire thing was filled with dead ants. I hadn't swallowed yet so spat it out. I rinsed my mouth and inspected my teeth for dead ants. SO GROSS!!! Poor little things were all dead and stuck to the icing. There were dead loose ones in the bottom of the wrapper. They most have crawled through a hole and then couldn't get out. Makes me really question how well wrapped these things are now.


Oh my fucking god. I'm never buying anything from a vending machine EVER again.


----------



## Mathias

Lamia said:


> I got a cherry cheese danish out of the vending machine. My favorite yum! I opened it and pinched some off and popped it in my mouth. I flipped it over to read the nutritional info and I thought wow does this have cinnamon in it. I looked closer and it was DEAD ANTS.
> 
> The entire thing was filled with dead ants. I hadn't swallowed yet so spat it out. I rinsed my mouth and inspected my teeth for dead ants. SO GROSS!!! Poor little things were all dead and stuck to the icing. There were dead loose ones in the bottom of the wrapper. They most have crawled through a hole and then couldn't get out. Makes me really question how well wrapped these things are now.



That's my absolute worst fear. :shocked:


----------



## CleverBomb

Lamia said:


> I got a cherry cheese danish out of the vending machine. My favorite yum! I opened it and pinched some off and popped it in my mouth. I flipped it over to read the nutritional info and I thought wow does this have cinnamon in it. I looked closer and it was DEAD ANTS.
> 
> The entire thing was filled with dead ants. I hadn't swallowed yet so spat it out. I rinsed my mouth and inspected my teeth for dead ants. SO GROSS!!! Poor little things were all dead and stuck to the icing. There were dead loose ones in the bottom of the wrapper. They most have crawled through a hole and then couldn't get out. Makes me really question how well wrapped these things are now.


I can see why that'd bug you.

-Rusty


----------



## CastingPearls

CleverBomb said:


> I can see why that'd bug you.
> 
> -Rusty


Oh God RUSTY!!

*hands over jar*

Lamia--ants do have a flavoring and in fact, many maraschino cherries contain dye that's extracted from ants.


----------



## CleverBomb

CastingPearls said:


> Oh God RUSTY!!
> 
> *hands over jar*
> 
> Lamia--ants do have a flavoring and in fact, many maraschino cherries contain dye that's extracted from ants.


it gets worse.

The ants are my friends.
They're blowing in the wind.
The ants are! They're blowing in the wind!

-Rusty
(the pun jar is on direct deposit now.)


----------



## LovelyLiz

I bought tickets for a show my bf wanted to see for his birthday, and since it was for his birthday I decided to get semi-good tickets...and ended up spending more on these tickets than I ever have on any tickets ever. Then today I get a Goldstar Event email where I can get those tickets for like 1/3 the cost of what I paid. But Ticketmaster has a no refund policy for the ones I already bought. GAH! 

(The one upside is that I'm not sure you can select your exact seats through Goldstar...and my fat self likes to be on the aisle when possible, and I know the seats I bought are on the aisle, so that's good.)


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Lamia said:


> I got a cherry cheese danish out of the vending machine. My favorite yum! I opened it and pinched some off and popped it in my mouth. I flipped it over to read the nutritional info and I thought wow does this have cinnamon in it. I looked closer and it was DEAD ANTS.
> 
> The entire thing was filled with dead ants. I hadn't swallowed yet so spat it out. I rinsed my mouth and inspected my teeth for dead ants. SO GROSS!!! Poor little things were all dead and stuck to the icing. There were dead loose ones in the bottom of the wrapper. They most have crawled through a hole and then couldn't get out. Makes me really question how well wrapped these things are now.





OMG, I think I just felt some vomit come up, EW.


----------



## Lamia

lol it wasn't that bad since I've actually thought about trying chocolate covered ants....roaches would have put me in the ER of a heart attack.

what a way to go though eh>? death by danish....of course some people might argue I am doing that ever so slowly everytime I eat them lol


----------



## mz_puss

I want the fucktard that reported my facebook fan page, and subsequently had it deleted, to suffer a terrible painful sexually transmitted disease which also gives them horrific diarrhea, facial warts and stinky pustular juice flowing from there orifices !


----------



## LovelyLiz

mz_puss said:


> I want the fucktard that reported my facebook fan page, and subsequently had it deleted, to suffer a terrible painful sexually transmitted disease which also gives them horrific diarrhea, facial warts and stinky pustular juice flowing from there orifices !



WHAT? Why did it get deleted? That sucks.


----------



## Heyyou

mz_puss said:


> I want the fucktard that reported my facebook fan page, and subsequently had it deleted, to suffer a terrible painful sexually transmitted disease which also gives them horrific diarrhea, facial warts and stinky pustular juice flowing from there orifices !



 Tell me where he is. Ill shoot him for you!! I can do the time... 

Im annoyed that i have to wait until Thursday to Greyhound back down to FL, but the lovely mizz pus has a MUCH better reason for being annoyed. And i dont even FB all that much!


----------



## Dromond

mz_puss said:


> I want the fucktard that reported my facebook fan page, and subsequently had it deleted, to suffer a terrible painful sexually transmitted disease which also gives them horrific diarrhea, facial warts and stinky pustular juice flowing from there orifices !



Their punishment shall be no sex with hot fat chicks ever, as long as they live. So say we all.


----------



## 1love_emily

My room mate is singing some Christian pop song really loudly and out of key while listening along through her headphones. I respect that she's trying to sing.. but I'm trying to read up on my history of Women in the Western World... and her singing isn't helping me.  GRR I NEED SOME DUCT TAPE


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> My room mate is singing some Christian pop song really loudly and out of key while listening along through her headphones. I respect that she's trying to sing.. but I'm trying to read up on my history of Women in the Western World... and her singing isn't helping me.  GRR I NEED SOME DUCT TAPE



Headphones are a necessity for dorm room life.

I almost just got done in by some dust mites. Damn allergies.


----------



## Jack Secret

1love_emily said:


> My room mate is singing some Christian pop song really loudly and out of key while listening along through her headphones. I respect that she's trying to sing.. but I'm trying to read up on my history of Women in the Western World... and her singing isn't helping me.  GRR I NEED SOME DUCT TAPE



Christian pop song? Isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## imfree

1love_emily said:


> My room mate is singing some Christian pop song really loudly and out of key while listening along through her headphones. I respect that she's trying to sing.. but I'm trying to read up on my history of Women in the Western World... and her singing isn't helping me.  GRR I NEED SOME DUCT TAPE



Scientific fact and Golden Rule, too,* NEVER* sing when listening to music through headphones without having your singing mic'ed and added to the mix you are hearing! Not observing this simple precaution can result in "singing" bad enough to break up a cat fight and send the critters running!


----------



## HottiMegan

5 weeks post-op with Max. Six trips to Sacramento (5 hours in the car each trip) and yet another one in one week. I HATE Sacramento now! I'm so sick of being there! 
/whine


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My youngest brother on my father's side was institionalized for his bipolar disorder again this week. My father (again) failed to notify me. I get that my father is embarrassed that my brother has such major problems, but I'd kinda like to know what's going on, especially since I'm the only the one who doesn't think my brother is a massive screwup. He needs somebody on his side, even if it's from the other side of the country. I also feel super bad that the last conversation we had consisted of me telling my brother off for getting a DUI and failing to realize he was getting sick again.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm going Karaoke-ing with my friends Friday night... even though I've repeatedly said I didn't want to go. It's irritating me that they would not take my 'no' for an answer. My friends boyfriend actually flat-out told me "You're going, that's it." and I was SO angry at that, I didn't even know what to say. Every day that passes, I get more and more flustered about it. >.<


----------



## cinnamitch

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm going Karaoke-ing with my friends Friday night... even though I've repeatedly said I didn't want to go. It's irritating me that they would not take my 'no' for an answer. My friends boyfriend actually flat-out told me "You're going, that's it." and I was SO angry at that, I didn't even know what to say. Every day that passes, I get more and more flustered about it. >.<



Hon, if you don't want to go, then don't go. You are an adult and if you do not stand up for yourself people will make your decisions for you. Tell them flat out you aren't interested and if they come to get you it will be a waste of time. Sometimes friends have to let other friends grow up.


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm going Karaoke-ing with my friends Friday night... even though I've repeatedly said I didn't want to go. It's irritating me that they would not take my 'no' for an answer. My friends boyfriend actually flat-out told me "You're going, that's it." and I was SO angry at that, I didn't even know what to say. Every day that passes, I get more and more flustered about it. >.<



If it's on a Friday night, just plan to be in your pajamas or something by the time they show up so that when they do you can just say "Did I not make it clear that I said I WASN'T going?" That should get the message across.


----------



## sugar and spice

Lamia said:


> I got a cherry cheese danish out of the vending machine. My favorite yum! I opened it and pinched some off and popped it in my mouth. I flipped it over to read the nutritional info and I thought wow does this have cinnamon in it. I looked closer and it was DEAD ANTS.
> 
> The entire thing was filled with dead ants. I hadn't swallowed yet so spat it out. I rinsed my mouth and inspected my teeth for dead ants. SO GROSS!!! Poor little things were all dead and stuck to the icing. There were dead loose ones in the bottom of the wrapper. They most have crawled through a hole and then couldn't get out. Makes me really question how well wrapped these things are now.



AHHHHHHHHH! Good Lord I'm glad you had not swallowed that bite, but I know you must have been totally creeped out. I bet everything in that machine could have ants now, I am sorry that happened, I hope it doesn't ruin your love of cherry cheese danish.


----------



## Mathias

Whenever there's a major hurricane coming there's the inevitable footage of that one lone weather reporter who stands out in the middle of the beach in 100+ mile an hour winds just to prove how strong the winds are. It's stupid and dangerous.


----------



## imfree

Mathias said:


> Whenever there's a major hurricane coming there's the inevitable footage of that one lone weather reporter who stands out in the middle of the beach in 100+ mile an hour winds just to prove how strong the winds are. It's stupid and dangerous.



Yessir, after all, the smart thing to do would be to use stock footage once such an event had been shot in that location!:doh:


----------



## Linda

People who drive around town with their small children in the front seat on their lap!!! No seat belt!! :doh:


----------



## PunkyGurly74

I was having a pretty ok week...until I decided to take the interstate home...I am broken down and cannot go anywhere because my car is limping along as it is...I added water before leaving work...and I over heated still... It is like approching 7 I have been sitting here over an hour...no end in site...no one is going to stop and there is nothing they can do unless they are a mechanic ...I may be here another hour...I want to wander into the woods and beat something and scream myself horse ..


----------



## CleverBomb

Mathias said:


> Whenever there's a major hurricane coming there's the inevitable footage of that one lone weather reporter who stands out in the middle of the beach in 100+ mile an hour winds just to prove how strong the winds are. It's stupid and dangerous.


First Clue You Should Evacuate: The Weather Channel parks a satellite truck and camera crew on your front lawn. 

When they start to leave without packing up their cameras and lighting equipment -- make sure you're in that truck before they are.

-Rusty


----------



## Heyyou

Cats chewing on my computer cord, running around it, and stitting up little pieces of orange, white, black, and owl-grey cat hair around my new Toshiba Satellite L from Best Buy, 6 days ago to today.


----------



## HottiMegan

My hips and back are sore from my 5 hours in the car yesterday. My pedal foot also hurts because i was in stop and go traffic for nearly an hour due to an accident on the road. I exacerbated it by going down town and walking around in flip flops. (I hadn't planned on going downtown)


----------



## spiritangel

the accomadation we wanted to book we had to wait till we got paid and of course now it has over doubled in price to well out of our budget that is crazyness


----------



## SMA413

My annoyances all deal with $$$$.
- My mom owes me $750
- My best friend owes me $200
- Johns Hopkins owes me $468
- My ex owes me $2500 (at LEAST  )

I was way too nice and now I am way too broke. FML


----------



## Heyyou

Very *HOT* and *HUMID* today.  I just took a 40 minute walk straight up 48th st past all 5 aves and into park and i came back POURING sewat. VERY *HOT* and *heavily HUMID!*


----------



## Dromond

My health problems and my wife's health problems.

Also our dog is shedding so bad it's a mystery why she's not bald.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Mathias said:


> Whenever there's a major hurricane coming there's the inevitable footage of that one lone weather reporter who stands out in the middle of the beach in 100+ mile an hour winds just to prove how strong the winds are. It's stupid and dangerous.



Yeah, that guy just a little bit ago almost got pulled into the tide and the studio people were like, "hey....maybe you should leave..." and he was like, "I'm not putting myself into any danger!" It just seems really stupid against the drum beat of how dangerous it is and how everyone should be prepared. It's like Jackass for weather.


----------



## idontspeakespn

Major Annoyance today:

I'm on the bus, carrying a very heavy large piece of luggage to my new flat in a different town. Though I try to be as accomodating as possible for older/disabled people, my luggage just wouldn't fit anywhere in a normal seat. I did move to the first row of seats after the fold-up seats that are used for baby-strollers or people in wheelchairs in case those should come on board, but I did sit down in the 'please move for an elderly/disabled person' seat. It was the only choice. 

About halfway on the trip two elderly ladies come on board, completely by-pass the the *empty, wide-open*, fold-up chairs that were available and came to stop at my leg. I was listening to some music, reading my Kindle. One of them pokes me in the leg with her cane hard and says, 'Excuse me!' and gave me *the look* as if I were some rowdy, snot-nosed child who has bumped into her in the street without looking. She totally demanded the chair I was in, though she had by-passed not one but 4 empty chairs, just because she could exert that power over me. I was stupefied, and I was ticked, but said nothing, brushing it off to her being old and needing respect. 

BUT THEN. When I move to one of the empty fold-up chairs, my luggage snug fit next to my body so as to create as little inconvenience to anyone on board as possible and she looks me square in the eye and says, 'You shouldn't be sitting there, its reserved for disabled people are baby-strollers!' The other passengers on the bus were at this time looking surprised at the old ladies, for I had already been accommodating and _I have a right to be on the goddamn bus and carry a bag_. I had had about enough of her mouth and said in true Jack-ass American style: 

"Listen lady, I've got a real heavy piece of luggage that I've already moved once because you demanded your priority seat. You're not going to tell me where I can sit just because you don't like that I've got a big bag. You don't own these seats, so pipe down."

...and the ladies were rightly astonished, the other passengers more so and I completely guilt-ridden for haven spoken to a senior-citizen this way. But she pushed me to it. Neither lady said anything else to me while on the bus, and I said a very polite thank you to the bus driver and got off the bus.

I'm not one for hanging on to these types of occurrences, but because I feel guilty it makes me more annoyed. Because I didn't do or say anything wrong.


----------



## Jes

Mathias said:


> Whenever there's a major hurricane coming there's the inevitable footage of that one lone weather reporter who stands out in the middle of the beach in 100+ mile an hour winds just to prove how strong the winds are. It's stupid and dangerous.



haha. Right? At some point, you kinda start rooting for him to lose.


----------



## Surlysomething

idontspeakespn said:


> I'm not one for hanging on to these types of occurrences, but because I feel guilty it makes me more annoyed. Because I didn't do or say anything wrong.



Being elderly doesn't give them the right to treat you badly. I'm glad you stood up for yourself!


----------



## LeoGibson

idontspeakespn said:


> Major Annoyance today:
> 
> 
> ...and the ladies were rightly astonished, the other passengers more so and I completely guilt-ridden for haven spoken to a senior-citizen this way. But she pushed me to it. Neither lady said anything else to me while on the bus, and I said a very polite thank you to the bus driver and got off the bus.





You did right.Old folks deserve initial respect for their age IMO,however if they are an ass after the courtesy respect is given,then by all means treat them as they deserve to be treated by their actions.I'm not above letting an old person know where to get the F' off when they decide they wish to treat me poorly.Good on you.

Besides,they're older so they probably couldn't take you anyway.


----------



## Heyyou

Yahoo Messenger issues.


----------



## TexasTrouble

LeoGibson said:


> You did right.Old folks deserve initial respect for their age IMO,however if they are an ass after the courtesy respect is given,then by all means treat them as they deserve to be treated by their actions.I'm not above letting an old person know where to get the F' off when they decide they wish to treat me poorly.Good on you.
> 
> Besides,they're older so they probably couldn't take you anyway.



I was brought up to respect my elders, but I also realize that not all older people are sweet little grannies and grandads. A-holes get old, too.


----------



## spiritangel

feeling sick, sluggish and meh just on a day when I have a lot to do to get ready for sydney trip


----------



## Heyyou

spiritangel said:


> feeling sick, sluggish and meh just on a day when I have a lot to do to get ready for sydney trip



I wish you a RAPID and speedy recovery!


----------



## idontspeakespn

LeoGibson said:


> You did right.Old folks deserve initial respect for their age IMO,however if they are an ass after the courtesy respect is given,then by all means treat them as they deserve to be treated by their actions.I'm not above letting an old person know where to get the F' off when they decide they wish to treat me poorly.Good on you.
> 
> Besides,they're older so they probably couldn't take you anyway.



I don't know...that one with the cane look like she knew how to carry herself. I might have gotten an old-lady ass-whopping if she had not been so surprised by my speech. Old ladies can give a real beat down!


----------



## spiritangel

Heyyou said:


> I wish you a RAPID and speedy recovery!



thanks today has been a comedy of errors I keep loosing the things I need to pack and just got shampoo in my eye the result of which has me with one bloodshot eye Attractive lol
add to that the early am bus instead of train I am hoping the outcome of all this is far better than the last trip 

and that all these little things are not like a scary warning sign and just like stuff that I do lol


----------



## KittyKitten




----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

My menstrual cramps.


----------



## penguin

Toothache


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My best friends fiance 'confronted' me with his unhappiness. Oh, yeah, his unhappiness is me still being friends with a chick who _was_ friends with my best friend. [They had a nasty falling out, which was *both* their faults. ] 

He looked at me, sighed, and said "So what's it going to take? For you to like.. hear that she's talking behind _your_ back?" 

(To which I thought, but didn't say "No because I'd sit down like an adult with her, who told me, and who told the person who told me what she said". )

It's just like.. Grrrr! Seriously guy?! =/
Thing is, me and him are a lot alike, so it bugs me cause I don't want to lose him as a friend either. [Or risk losing her, even though she's said she's totally cool with me being friends with the other chick.] 
fucking small town drama


----------



## danielson123

It seems like I'm the only person I know that's not in school. Not a great feeling.


----------



## imfree

A new, intermittent high frequency buzz in the neighborhood H-Field VLF soup mix that I started hearing an hour or two ago. Maybe a defective arrester will blow on one of the poles outside and clear the offending signal! 

View attachment Arrester blown wb md.jpg


----------



## SMA413

Traffic.

Waiting to hear a decision about whether or not I get a job I want.

Whiny girls who don't think they're "worth" anything without a man.


----------



## Jess87

SMA413 said:


> Whiny girls who don't think they're "worth" anything without a man.



This. Exactly, this. I'm so tired of hearing about it.


----------



## HottiMegan

I have five lovely sized blisters on my feet thanks to wearing the wrong shoes for walking to take Alex to and from school. (about 2 miles total) On top of it, i have horrible cramps. Ugh. I feel all broken!


----------



## CastingPearls

One of my bffs doesn't seem to comprehend the concept of boundaries and it's more than ticking me off.


----------



## spiritangel

life and stuff


----------



## WVMountainrear

I just got kicked out of my fantasy football league for refusing to sleep with the administrator. :huh:


----------



## LeoGibson

lovelylady78 said:


> I just got kicked out of my fantasy football league for refusing to sleep with the administrator. :huh:



What an asshat. I hope you showed him some non fantasy football skills,like namely how good of a punter you are


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Our families beautiful Wii, our wonderful amazing wii [of which I sobbed with joy when receiving it as a present from our parents] ---- will not turn on anymore. Apparently we had some power surges or some shit, but it was PLUGGED INTO THE SURGE PROTECTOR!! [Insert mad face here] >.<


----------



## imfree

Your Plump Princess said:


> Our families beautiful Wii, our wonderful amazing wii [of which I sobbed with joy when receiving it as a present from our parents] ---- will not turn on anymore. Apparently we had some power surges or some shit, but it was PLUGGED INTO THE SURGE PROTECTOR!! [Insert mad face here] >.<



You may not want to see this.


----------



## MattB

This is going to seem real petty, but I'm noticing multiple spelling errors daily in the local newspapers. I know mistakes can happen, but at the very least in the age of spell check- why can't they use it? 

Rant over.


----------



## WVMountainrear

LeoGibson said:


> What an asshat. I hope you showed him some non fantasy football skills,like namely how good of a punter you are



He's hardly worth it...and we had no in-person confrontation, so I never had that chance. He's an ex-boyfriend who I believed I was still friendly with-- but really the only communication we've had in quite a few years has been through this football league of which he is the administrator. He is the second ex of mine who has in some way lost his mind since I started seeing my current boyfriend-- it's like I was everyone's back-up life plan or something. :huh: So we're gearing up for our draft and he's IMing with me...he decided to go down the "I bet he doesn't fuck you like I fucked you" road and propositioned me. With a few choice parting words, I terminated our conversation and he terminated me from his league. He is quite the asshat, as you can see.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

imfree said:


> You may not want to see this.


/Le Sob, Le Boo-Hoo! 

D; On a serious note, that's rather scary.


----------



## imfree

Your Plump Princess said:


> /Le Sob, Le Boo-Hoo!
> 
> D; On a serious note, that's rather scary.



A person would think that UL would require those potentially explosive MOVs be enclosed in metal, but UL still approves them in plastic outlet strips.

This guy's situation was way more extreme than normal, as the wiring on the power pole outside his house shorted and sent high voltage (7,000 volts or more) into his house for an instant!

I knew better, so I built our new Whole House Surge Protector in a metal box.
Lid is used, but is not in picture. 

View attachment Harmonic Filter with SPD rev 2 wb md.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> Our families beautiful Wii, our wonderful amazing wii [of which I sobbed with joy when receiving it as a present from our parents] ---- will not turn on anymore. Apparently we had some power surges or some shit, but it was PLUGGED INTO THE SURGE PROTECTOR!! [Insert mad face here] >.<



I am really sorry about your Wii. My husband took our apart 3 years ago and never put it back together despite 3 years of asking him to do it nearly every weekend. When i saw the mario kart pack for only $147, i made him not argue with us to replace our wii. 
I hope you find a way to replace it or fix it. Could it just be the power cord? Maybe that box thingie on the power cord got blown.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

HottiMegan said:


> I am really sorry about your Wii. My husband took our apart 3 years ago and never put it back together despite 3 years of asking him to do it nearly every weekend. When i saw the mario kart pack for only $147, i made him not argue with us to replace our wii.
> I hope you find a way to replace it or fix it. Could it just be the power cord? Maybe that box thingie on the power cord got blown.



Check your brand of surge protector; some of them will support replacement of connected components for up to a few thousand. Not sure if you retained your receipt or anything, but if you contact the manufactuer and give them a serial #, you might be able to resurrect it via a replacement.

I've never tried to do this personally, but some of them do cover damages.


----------



## Lamia

MattB said:


> This is going to seem real petty, but I'm noticing multiple spelling errors daily in the local newspapers. I know mistakes can happen, but at the very least in the age of spell check- why can't they use it?
> 
> Rant over.



Spell check doesn't always help. My mom is so horrible at spelling that she confuses poor spell check to no end. She wrote a paper in college once and didn't know how to spell "believe" and the spell check offered her "bee hive" and she wasn't paying attention to the offered spelling and chose it and changed every instance of believe in her paper to bee hive. 

It was a paper for her religion class so you can imagine how many instances she had of that word in her paper. 

I wasn't home to edit it and she turned it in. The professor let her do it over.


----------



## Surlysomething

It annoys me that people play this shit out in the open for everyone to participate in. When it turns into a train wreck people are surprised.

Really?


Grow up.


----------



## HottiMegan

Lamia said:


> Spell check doesn't always help. My mom is so horrible at spelling that she confuses poor spell check to no end. She wrote a paper in college once and didn't know how to spell "believe" and the spell check offered her "bee hive" and she wasn't paying attention to the offered spelling and chose it and changed every instance of believe in her paper to bee hive.
> 
> It was a paper for her religion class so you can imagine how many instances she had of that word in her paper.
> 
> I wasn't home to edit it and she turned it in. The professor let her do it over.



I totally agree on that. My brother in law is really bad at spelling and his letters are REALLY hard to read because he screws it up so much. It's a family joke how much he is bad at it. They have an aunt that got the nick name Ain't Beth because he wrote a birthday card to his ain't. 
I'm a terrible speller too but thankfully it's not so bad it screws up spell check.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

The soon to be ex wife is right on the top of my list.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My feet hurting. Stupid nursing school. Stupid $150 shoes. Stupid me for walking to the hospital for clinical.


----------



## spiritangel

My tv just died when I have no money to replace it and no hope of a new one for probably ages not only this but right in the middle of miracle day I want to scream and shout and rage these last couple of days have sucked


----------



## mossystate

Because finding rape funny never goes out of style. Annoyed is not the word, and I hope this rapist doesn't have the last laugh. I hope he is introduced to a whole world of hurt.

http://jezebel.com/5835499/creepy-sex-monologuist-banned-from-vegas-improv-events


----------



## Heyyou

Humidity!!


----------



## Linda

The Wolverine game kept getting stopped due to weather and they called it early. We won but such a let down. I wanted to watch the game. Boo!


----------



## CastingPearls

Waiting for an important phone call that may take a week.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

IC that I truly think some of the guys that work at my local Firestone are clueless and I wonder how they got their job. 

They piss me off whenever they tell me the same stupid shit that I already knew without their less-than-amazing diagnostic "skill". 

:doh:


----------



## Heyyou

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> IC that I truly think some of the guys that work at my local Firestone are clueless and I wonder how they got their job.
> 
> They piss me off whenever they tell me the same stupid shit that I already knew without their less-than-amazing diagnostic "skill".
> 
> :doh:



Im annoyed to hear that and im not even a part of that at all! As an automotive lover, ANY generic diagnosis is cause for annoyance! 

Sorry to hear, GEF!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Heyyou said:


> Im annoyed to hear that and im not even a part of that at all! As an automotive lover, ANY generic diagnosis is cause for annoyance!
> 
> Sorry to hear, GEF!



I must also confess that my complaint got them to not charge me that $30 diag fee today.....and one of the guys started laughing when I told him that I already knew my charging system was okay because I turned the key this morning and it started DUH


----------



## shinyapple

CastingPearls said:


> Waiting for an important phone call that may take a week.



I'm in a similar boat. It's incredibly frustrating! I know I don't need to worry about what they are waiting on, but still do since the answer I need is dependent on them being satisfied.

Just tell me now!


----------



## Deven

I have a serious medical condition that we are trying to chemically control, before we explore surgery options. The one medication was not strong enough, so I went to a doctor and he changed it to the next step up.

Well, I have a habit of looking up my medications online... and the Wal-Mart Pharmacy gave me the EXACT SAME MEDICATION AS I WAS ON. I called them on their mistake, and they tried to tell me the DOCTOR called it in (I came in with a script) and that it was the proper medication. And she was then like, "Well, I'm looking at the script and it says Lo-Ovral, not Ovral."

I read that script, as it was on my fridge for 2 days (he didn't want me to start it until today.) It said the medication they didn't give me. I've been around medical professionals my whole life and I know what that script said. I also know what he said to me and my mother at my appointment. They messed up... so I'm officially changing pharmacies.


----------



## Jack Secret

imfree said:


> A new, intermittent high frequency buzz in the neighborhood H-Field VLF soup mix that I started hearing an hour or two ago. Maybe a defective arrester will blow on one of the poles outside and clear the offending signal!



I'm a little late on replying to this message But hey! One thing that will take care of that noisy transformer is a well-placed bullet. When I was a kid I learned how to shoot targets at almost a mile away by blowing out rural Transformers with a .308. God bless my misspent youth


----------



## MattB

Spontaneous boredom. Too late to start to do anything, too early for sleep...


----------



## imfree

Jack Secret said:


> I'm a little late on replying to this message But hey! One thing that will take care of that noisy transformer is a well-placed bullet. When I was a kid I learned how to shoot targets at almost a mile away by blowing out rural Transformers with a .308. God bless my misspent youth



Ha!, now here's a good ole' Southern Boy plan if I ever came up with one! Mount one of those ultrasonic "sniffer" dishes on a rifle barrel and go out noisy hardware huntin'! We're actually in the city, so I'd better not shoot! Today's rain fixed the noises and things will stay quiet until it hasn't rained again for a pretty good while.


----------



## CastingPearls

Thunderstorms tonight. I used to love them. Now they just make me lonely.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Always with the Geminis! Sheesh!


----------



## Linda

I could really sleep a little more but my back is hurting.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Pain! My feet, arms, back, and hips are absolutely killing me from helping my mom clean up debris [Chunks of tree, Branches, Brush, etc] from Friday Mornings storm. :doh: 80 MPH Winds can suck my non-existent balls.


----------



## Mathias

My roommates want me to go in with them for a TV that may or may not be a grand and a half to 3 grand. It wasn't even my idea, and I'm already saving up for a trip I'm taking 3 months from now. It's my money and not only am I not comfortable with this, but I'm saving it for other things. If they think I'm on board with this, they've got another thing coming.


----------



## tonynyc

Mathias said:


> My roommates want me to go in with them for a TV that may or may not be a grand and a half to 3 grand. It wasn't even my idea, and I'm already saving up for a trip I'm taking 3 months from now. It's my money and not only am I not comfortable with this, but I'm saving it for other things. If they think I'm on board with this, they've got another thing coming.



*J*ust simply say it's a very important trip and the monies are committed to that and you cannot part with any of it .... and why pay 3k for a tv....


----------



## spiritangel

theres a list of course

everything always being about my weight instead of health seriously why cant getting healthy be a goal rather than losing weight and of course that is seen by my employment chick as me being uncoperative and not facing up to my life bah humbug

feeling invisibe and on eggshells waiting to find out what is happening will he stay or will he run is doing my head in

and just my wiggy brain 

and of course I got a parcel today and it has two pressents for him in it I was doing ok up until then then it throws me right back into the doubt and crud
I think I am going back to bed in the hopes of waking up in a better mood and without a foggy brain


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I hate when friends don't send greetings back.
Like when I say "Have a great labor day." Email etiquette says to say it back, right?

Or when some of my close friends know it's my birthday, they don't say "Happy Birthday."
Yet, I'll get like hundreds of "Happy Birthday" greetings from strangers I don't even know in my Facebook. That's not right.


----------



## snuggletiger

that I am not picnicking.


----------



## HottiMegan

That the blisters on my feet from walking too long in the wrong shoes are still hurting but i have things to do and people to see. So i get to hobble around uncomfortably today. At least i'm getting pizza for lunch.


----------



## Mishty

I had all these great creative plans for my time here, and I can't even decide on rice or potatoes. I hate being so indecisive, it eats away at my day.


----------



## MattB

There is a skunk somewhere in my neighborhood. Three nights in a row now he's been out there. 

My neighbor has a black cat, I think I'll leave out a wet brush of white paint and see what happens...


----------



## Diana_Prince245

That my mortgage company waited almost a year to send me a refund for closing costs they charged too much for. Big jerks!


----------



## Mishty

I rarely watch TV when I'm here, but I randomly turn it on and snarl for almost an hour at the most bullshit of bullshit shows and previews of somehow even more annoying shows. When I did finally find a remote, twas TruTV. :doh: How many shows can you have about inbred repo families? A lot.


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> There is a skunk somewhere in my neighborhood. Three nights in a row now he's been out there.
> 
> My neighbor has a black cat, I think I'll leave out a wet brush of white paint and see what happens...



This post needs a Dead Skunk link!


----------



## Heyyou

Packing for FL. Dont know what im gonna find when i get there.

Asking for your prayers!! TY.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Still no mattress topper. Huuuurries, I want to be in napping heaven!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My friends fiance has off of work today, so now I'm going to spend the whole day hanging out with him, too. I just haven't enjoyed his company after he fucking yelled at her in front of me and made her cry. >;o Grr.


----------



## Proner

Dark, grey clouds. Grr they made me feel it's already Fall


----------



## Jack Secret

I just had another molar pounded out of my mouth


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

My daughter made a post on FB about a seminar about date rape she attended at her college. Her ex-bf, whom I used to hold in high regard, had to reply about "bitches who tease and then cry rape". 

Holy shit. :blink:


----------



## HottiMegan

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My daughter made a post on FB about a seminar about date rape she attended at her college. Her ex-bf, whom I used to hold in high regard, had to reply about "bitches who tease and then cry rape".
> 
> Holy shit. :blink:



Wow, that's terrible!


I'm annoyed that I stepped on the carpet and somehow got a pencil lead splinter. It's too hard to tweeze it out cuz it keeps breaking so i had to cut my foot open a little to get it out. My foot smarts now! I think i'm not going to allow Max to bring his mechanical pencils into my room anymore


----------



## Heyyou

Im here in my new home, which is juuust a touch hot inside but thats ok this IS Florida  watching "The Terminal" with Tom Hanks for the first time and liking it, and im annoyed i cant pinpoint exactly what i want to eat. 

Ive had pretzels, kettle-cooked original potato chips, water, and FRS. Now i dont know what else i want.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Heyyou said:


> Im here in my new home, which is juuust a touch hot inside but thats ok this IS Florida  watching "The Terminal" with Tom Hanks for the first time and liking it, and im annoyed i cant pinpoint exactly what i want to eat.
> 
> Ive had pretzels, kettle-cooked original potato chips, water, and FRS. Now i dont know what else i want.




Something with protein and not many carbs might be the answer to this question


----------



## Heyyou

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Something with protein and not many carbs might be the answer to this question



.. will tuna fish do the trick? I have 8 cans...

I also appreciate the diet advice too. I am about to be getting 50% off employee meals soon, so i need to knwo what is protein, what is carb, etc...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Heyyou said:


> .. will tuna fish do the trick? I have 8 cans...
> 
> I also appreciate the diet advice too. I am about to be getting 50% off employee meals soon, so i need to knwo what is protein, what is carb, etc...



Tuna is good.

Carbs = bread, sugar, starch, grains, syrup, candy, cake, etc. Read labels. Potatoes, peas and corn are starchy/high carb. Eat lots of low carb veggies (green beans, carrots, spinach etc) Fruit is a good kind of carb because it lasts long enough to stabilize blood sugar.

Eating so much bread/starchy food with little else can put you into, what I call, carbohydrate hell. Crazy blood sugars and insulin spikes.

You should google and read up on it because years of carb abuse can lead to health problems.


----------



## Heyyou

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Tuna is good.
> 
> Carbs = bread, sugar, starch, grains, syrup, candy, cake, etc. Read labels. Potatoes, peas and corn are starchy/high carb. Eat lots of low carb veggies (green beans, carrots, spinach etc) Fruit is a good kind of carb because it lasts long enough to stabilize blood sugar.
> 
> Eating so much bread/starchy food with little else can put you into, what I call, carbohydrate hell. Crazy blood sugars and insulin spikes.
> 
> You should google and read up on it because years of carb abuse can lead to health problems.



Honestly, im afraid to eat almost anything except with the lights on (they stay on) in the kitchen because we DO have German Roaches in there. So, even though i have 8 cans, there is no way in HELL im opening it inside. (I did once, though.. then i was afraid to throw the can away.) Granted that has nothing to do with diet, but as far a s"Carbhydrate hell" i think you have a point.. where i work, its about all we got........................ and its 50% off....................................................... (Im about to pick a fight with these guys. If they stay in the kitchen, i can deal. That leaves the issue of me eating NOT in the kitchen, though, just because, those are still roaches. Bleh.) <----- I just re-read that.. im TOTALLY talking about my house on A1A, not the "billions and billions served" restaurant on SR207 by the movie theatre, and that "billions and billions served" isnt even on our sign, i think people know that by now we just opened up mid-2009 we are the newest one around here lol. We dont have them there. My house, though? Roaches view ME as infringing. I bought spray. Its on. I moved out of a house with a BAD infestation, but still.. they are there. If you know what i mean.

How long can i be in "Carbohydrate hell" biking 13 miles round trip to/from work at 29 years old, and how will i look in a month? I have a wee bit of a gut its not huge but it wont go away. Now i have a bike, plus 13 miles a day, plus bad diet... ?


----------



## Heyyou

The one thing annoying me right now is that i need to pull myself off of this computer and go out in the heat to make things happen!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

The lack of organization on the part of the people coordinating my semester at school is really starting to make me angry.


----------



## snuggletiger

that i forgot my wallet at home today


----------



## MattB

Stubbed my toe, twice in 20 minutes...


----------



## Lovelyone

My no-good, shiftless, unemployed, two bit, low life, lying, manipulating, thieving bastard of a nephew told his mother (my sister who is suffering from stage 3 breast cancer and enduring kidney failure), "I hate you and I want you to die you F-ing bitch"...because she caught him trying to sell the cap to HER pick-up truck to total strangers in order for him to have cigarette money. I would have called the police on him--but she's nicer than I.  Karma do your deed.


----------



## MattB

My new neighbours dog is a barker. Constantly. He's not even cute to look at.


----------



## Heyyou

I might live with thieves.


----------



## MisticalMisty

It's 105 fucking degrees outside and my brand new ac unit is broke and no one can come fix it until tomorrow.


----------



## Heyyou

MisticalMisty said:


> It's 105 fucking degrees outside and my brand new ac unit is broke and no one can come fix it until tomorrow.



IC that statement and whole thing is a +1 except that i have to get AC in here somehow. Still debating on if i live with thieves or not. I cant call it.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I think my professors all get together and schedule stuff so it all happens the same week. Sooooo damn much stress with week, and it's making me evil and bitchy. I need booze or ice cream or a two hour yoga session.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I think my professors all get together and schedule stuff so it all happens the same week. Sooooo damn much stress with week, and it's making me evil and bitchy. I need booze or ice cream or a two hour yoga session.



Booze AND ice cream whilst playing twister might be the ticket.....


----------



## HottiMegan

Max is taking his frustration of missing his dad out on me. He is combative, and complainy and is trying his best to push all my buttons. I'm SOOOO ready for the boys to go to bed!!


----------



## Heyyou

HottiMegan said:


> Max is taking his frustration of missing his dad out on me. He is combative, and complainy and is trying his best to push all my buttons. I'm SOOOO ready for the boys to go to bed!!



Is this dog or cat? IC that my sister's old, senile cat goes off on EVERYONE that gets within 6 feet of her, lol. LOUDLY! (Or, wait.. im annoyed i cant see my cats. Its all good, but yeah they loved me a lot.)


----------



## HottiMegan

It's an 8 year old boy who's too smart for my own good. He's a real butt when he gets in a mood. Thankfully he's in bed finally!


----------



## Amatrix

Someone messed up my order at Taco Bell.

Went back and explained the mix up:

"Well... the items we did give you are valued higher then the one you originally wanted."

"Cool... can I just get what I ordered?"

"...That will be 12 dollars and 67 cents."

"No, that would be free..."

"No, you ate half of one of them..."

"Seriously???" 

Drove off and end scene. I seriously took 2 bites and noticed HOT LETTUCE which gets slimy.:sad:


----------



## Heyyou

Amatrix said:


> Someone messed up my order at Taco Bell.
> 
> Went back and explained the mix up:
> 
> "Well... the items we did give you are valued higher then the one you originally wanted."
> 
> "Cool... can I just get what I ordered?"
> 
> "...That will be 12 dollars and 67 cents."
> 
> "No, that would be free..."
> 
> "No, you ate half of one of them..."
> 
> "Seriously???"
> 
> Drove off and end scene. I seriously took 2 bites and noticed HOT LETTUCE which gets slimy.:sad:



I do believe i would have to restrain myself from choking that person. We give GOOD customer service, dammit! These back booth people screwing up orders is the opposite of me, for sure. I get _compliments_ not complaints at work. Lovin my name tag (ba-da-ba-ba-baa.) Promotion soon! 

I get annoyed when i go to Taco Bell and they put a thick later of that nasty, one time it was COLD (yes, COLD) sour cream on it. I almost puked.

1) Sour cream is NASTY to begin with!
2) Its on food? EEEWWW!

I ask for my fourthmeal "No sour cream." Doesnt matter what it is.

Taco Bell has come in handy a few tiems, they open until 4AM, i get out ~2AM. Oh, summer, i miss thee.


----------



## Heyyou

On a similar note.. I go and get the Baconator combo and i say "Small, with a Coke with no ice, please." And GUESS WHAT I HAVE IN MY SODA. 

This leads me to believe i am the only one in the area that can do my job competently. Wendys fries taste kind of good too, .... hmm. Competition.


----------



## starr416

My boss is seriously the biggest jackass I know and he is working my last nerve!!! And it's not even lunch yet!


----------



## Heyyou

Somebody that is not me cashed my last paycheck of $108 while i was in St Johns County Jail, allegedly the same day i was due to be released but instead was informed i would be getting extradited across the country for "a $250 fine." And i was, on June 29th, i had to cut my shower short.

So, apparently, i can cash checks while im locked up.

Fun.


----------



## Lovelyone

Amatrix said:


> Someone messed up my order at Taco Bell.
> 
> Went back and explained the mix up:
> 
> "Well... the items we did give you are valued higher then the one you originally wanted."
> 
> "Cool... can I just get what I ordered?"
> 
> "...That will be 12 dollars and 67 cents."
> 
> "No, that would be free..."
> 
> "No, you ate half of one of them..."
> 
> "Seriously???"
> 
> Drove off and end scene. I seriously took 2 bites and noticed HOT LETTUCE which gets slimy.:sad:



Taco bell is infamous for messing up your order and then being dickish about replacing it. After many years of being screwed over, I finally decided to tell them that I needed my food made correctly (and as I ordered it) cos I had a food allergy and if they messed up my order it would cause me to go into shock and me going into shock equals major lawsuit for their company.They have NEVER messed up my order since that time.


----------



## Linda

I feel completely off tack lately. Usually I have a plan, well, for everything. I am just not in the groove these days and it is stressing me out.


----------



## snuggletiger

The fare at the mexican joint wasn't so good. Chips were so greasy/stale tasting I had to send them back. I just hope the menudo didn't give me typhoid.


----------



## Lamia

Fleas I hates them precious!!

My cats have fleas and I've been dealing with it for two months now. I've put flea powder on the carpet and vacuum constantly. Washed my bedding numerous times. Dosed the cats with Frontline....to no avail. Dosed them the next month with Advantage.....I found a couple of dead fleas in the cat's tail and then this week I was talking to my niece and had a flea ON MY FACE!!

I am freaking out. I can't dose them again until the 26th. I've given them baths twice. They are old and it's very stressful for them. The male cat pooped as soon as I put him the water....lovely experience. 

I complained about it to a coworker who said "well they're attracted to piles of garbage" Really? She has never seen my house so I am wondering where she got this idea that I have piles of garbage in it? 

I don't have piles of garbage, but thanks for making me feel like trash. 

I made "flea traps" as described online. I took two Frisbees, since we needed a shallow dish, filled them with water and dish soap and put lamps over them at night. I had 31 dead fleas this morning. Hopefully between this and the next dose I can eradicate them.

I had this same problem last summer. When I lived in the city I never had this problem.


----------



## Heyyou

Lamia said:


> Fleas I hates them precious!!
> 
> My cats have fleas and I've been dealing with it for two months now. I've put flea powder on the carpet and vacuum constantly. Washed my bedding numerous times. Dosed the cats with Frontline....to no avail. Dosed them the next month with Advantage.....I found a couple of dead fleas in the cat's tail and then this week I was talking to my niece and had a flea ON MY FACE!!
> 
> I am freaking out. I can't dose them again until the 26th. I've given them baths twice. They are old and it's very stressful for them. The male cat pooped as soon as I put him the water....lovely experience.
> 
> I complained about it to a coworker who said "well they're attracted to piles of garbage" Really? She has never seen my house so I am wondering where she got this idea that I have piles of garbage in it?
> 
> I don't have piles of garbage, but thanks for making me feel like trash.
> 
> I made "flea traps" as described online. I took two Frisbees, since we needed a shallow dish, filled them with water and dish soap and put lamps over them at night. I had 31 dead fleas this morning. Hopefully between this and the next dose I can eradicate them.
> 
> I had this same problem last summer. When I lived in the city I never had this problem.



Oh no!!! 

Lamia, please also try this that i must employ for the roaches:

1) Take some soda caps, or water bottle caps.
2) Mix in equal parts suga,r and baking soda, in water.
3) Place ~5-20 of the caps in corners where they will be.

The sugar attracts the pests (perhaps ants, perhaps roaches, in your case, fleas and bed bugs) and they will come eat. THEY WILL NOT DIE RIGHT AWAY so you dont need to worry about dead roach/ant/flea bodies.. they take it back to the nest, and die. Then, soon, they all die.

I hope this helps. My cat in Florida (named Baby) had fleas. He got thrown away too, along with everything i own.  (I fel bad because i can replace everything, except a life.)

Hope this helps, Lamia! And i also think you should let them know that they made you feel like trash! They were WRONG to say something like that to you! Ive been going through "similar." Stay strong, Lamia. If i can maintain, you can too! (But nobody said it would be easy.)

IC i am on the back porch on the swing, first time i am out here since my housemantes are jerkholes (They are going to smile up in my fac when one of them stole from me) and im not ok with that. I want them to take the hint. Florida is cool, Florida is laid-back, but i am from New York and i get wound up soo tight i could power a city block for a week.


----------



## HottiMegan

Lamia said:


> Fleas I hates them precious!!
> 
> My cats have fleas and I've been dealing with it for two months now. I've put flea powder on the carpet and vacuum constantly. Washed my bedding numerous times. Dosed the cats with Frontline....to no avail. Dosed them the next month with Advantage.....I found a couple of dead fleas in the cat's tail and then this week I was talking to my niece and had a flea ON MY FACE!!
> 
> I am freaking out. I can't dose them again until the 26th. I've given them baths twice. They are old and it's very stressful for them. The male cat pooped as soon as I put him the water....lovely experience.
> 
> I complained about it to a coworker who said "well they're attracted to piles of garbage" Really? She has never seen my house so I am wondering where she got this idea that I have piles of garbage in it?
> 
> I don't have piles of garbage, but thanks for making me feel like trash.
> 
> I made "flea traps" as described online. I took two Frisbees, since we needed a shallow dish, filled them with water and dish soap and put lamps over them at night. I had 31 dead fleas this morning. Hopefully between this and the next dose I can eradicate them.
> 
> I had this same problem last summer. When I lived in the city I never had this problem.



That was really rude of your coworker. My freshman year of college i had a flea issue. I am assuming it was someone else's pet that brought them since i lived on the third floor and had an indoor cat. I got a spray from the vet that got rid of them within a couple of days. It was so bad at that point you could walk through my bedroom and see them jumping around. I was so icked out by it!

I really hope you get them wrangled. They're annoying and i can see them being stressful on your kitties.



I am generally, cant put my finger on it, annoyed. The kids are annoying me doing things that don't normally bug me. I don't envy single parents out there. I usually get a little reprieve in the evenings when the hubs takes over and i'm alone doing it this week. Only 2 more hours and they're outta my hair.. lol (I love an early bed time!) ETA: I don't think it's the kids causing the annoyance.. my fuse is just short for some reason...


----------



## Lamia

HottiMegan said:


> I am generally, cant put my finger on it, annoyed. The kids are annoying me doing things that don't normally bug me. I don't envy single parents out there. I usually get a little reprieve in the evenings when the hubs takes over and i'm alone doing it this week. Only 2 more hours and they're outta my hair.. lol (I love an early bed time!) ETA: I don't think it's the kids causing the annoyance.. my fuse is just short for some reason...




Aww hopefully you'll have some peace and quiet soon. It's ok to be annoyed because kids are annoying. 

My cats are indoor cats only, but my niece comes and brings her dogs to visit all the time. I've told her that they have fleas, but she insists that they don't.....

They are henceforth banned from coming over.




Heyyou said:


> Lamia, please also try this that i must employ for the roaches:
> 
> 1) Take some soda caps, or water bottle caps.
> 2) Mix in equal parts suga,r and baking soda, in water.
> 3) Place ~5-20 of the caps in corners where they will be.
> 
> .



Thanks If my latest strategy doesn't work I might try this. Sorry you had your stuff stolen.


----------



## MattB

I'm having phone issues, which is annoying enough, but I'm mostly annoyed with myself. I complain all the time that I wish I could get rid of the phone...and now that it's not working I'm obsessed with figuring out how to fix it.

I'm so annoyed with me.


----------



## Jess87

The whole "I'm always going to be right, because I changed your diapers" thing. I've conceded to a lot simply because of it, but I cannot and will not do it for everything. There's a line where the advice/badgering just has to stop.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

My back-up driver all of a sudden demanded a 50% raise. WTF? He sucked at his job in the first place. Now I have to find another driver.

If there's anybody near Des Plaines , IL who would like to work occassionally as my driver, feel free to email me:

[email protected]


----------



## CAMellie

My left eyelid keeps sticking to my eyeball. It's a friggin' chore just to blink.


----------



## Lovelyone

It got too cold too fast. Brrrr.


----------



## HottiMegan

Lovelyone said:


> It got too cold too fast. Brrrr.



OH i'd love some cold. Still sweatin' in the 90s here. It was 110 last friday!


----------



## Heyyou

HottiMegan said:


> OH i'd love some cold. Still sweatin' in the 90s here. It was 110 last friday!



+1, same here, im just glad there was no humidity today here in what i suppose is technically the southmost point of "NoFL."

Now, man............ guys im sorry. In advance. But in regards to my IRL house, this is *not cool!* And now, at 4:40AM-ish, i am awoken to my ass feeling wet, and i come to realize its because my house is flooding because the toilet is backing up so i got all my stuff out (whatever seemed valuable) and ill put up the video, man i need to move, i cant do this (sleeping on the floor on account of its the boiler room.) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pltwnSMR8yU



.. what do i DO!!?!?!!?!??! *Id ull my hair out if ihad any.*

I will watch the replies and try to not post but rather watch, im sitting outside now.


----------



## Gingembre

Heyyou said:


> +1, same here, im just glad there was no humidity today here in what i suppose is technically the southmost point of "NoFL."
> 
> Now, man............ guys im sorry. In advance. But in regards to my IRL house, this is *not cool!* And now, at 4:40AM-ish, i am awoken to my ass feeling wet, and i come to realize its because my house is flooding because the toilet is backing up so i got all my stuff out (whatever seemed valuable) and ill put up the video, man i need to move, i cant do this (sleeping on the floor on account of its the boiler room.)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pltwnSMR8yU
> 
> 
> 
> .. what do i DO!!?!?!!?!??! *Id ull my hair out if ihad any.*
> 
> I will watch the replies and try to not post but rather watch, im sitting outside now.



Roaches? Flooding? I'd find somewhere else to live...


----------



## Heyyou

I no longer live on A1A, the landlord is upset i let the two-legged cockroaches in the flooded house and didnt tell anyone (though they flooded it and now are being nice to me and well if they are on the up-and-up ill be able to reclaim my things. Im going with that.) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pltwnSMR8yU

Looking at the Florida Motel.

And, dang, i cant lie, the name of that place DOES make me feel like a... shoot, anybody remember "Joe's Apartment" (MTV movie 1996?)

This is how i feel with all this running around and bad luck










Presently seeing whats happening, need to do like so many others have said and deal with the IRL, i just _happen_ to be using my laptop as a resource to communicatoin, transportation, etc etc (money, MTCNs, etc etc) so that should explain some. There will be no fully automatic "high cyclic rate" posting as in previous. I made the post to inform, now i can go deal with the situation at hand, and wait for this guy to come back with my phone.

Must be Friday. :huh:


----------



## MattB

Watching Maury Povich...yet I can't seem to turn it off...


----------



## Lovelyone

HottiMegan said:


> OH i'd love some cold. Still sweatin' in the 90s here. It was 110 last friday!



I'll share. You share your warm weather and I will send some cooler weather to you and we will both be happy. Yesterday afternoon the high was 60 degrees and the overnight low was 41.


----------



## HottiMegan

Wow! That's like winter cold here! I'm looking forward to the fall cool down and no more AC


----------



## MattB

Fuel prices are going up here overnight, apparently...


----------



## SMA413

I think my lunch from earlier is making me sick.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

It looks like it's going to storm the second day of the renfaire which means we won't get to go TWO days only ONE.. ;'( I need two days! I wanna watch shows, not just look for souvenirs! >;O


----------



## Heyyou

Your Plump Princess said:


> It looks like it's going to storm the second day of the renfaire which means we won't get to go TWO days only ONE.. ;'( I need two days! I wanna watch shows, not just look for souvenirs! >;O



I am annoyed to hear that the annointed time for wenching has been cut short!  (Rennfair, Tuxedo, NY in Sterling Forest. 90s. FUN!) 

I was "Link" from "The Legend of Zelda." It was F-ing COOL.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC I'm tired of getting up at 4:40 a.m. for clinicals. I went to bed at 5 less than a year ago!


----------



## SMA413

I have a bug bite on the bottom of my foot. It itches like crazy... and then when I scratch it, it tickles too much. Grrr.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Not so much annoyed as angry, upset, sad, frustrated, that I can't do a single thing in this household without it coming back to my weight. I can't eat a bowl of cereal without my mother gasping and telling me - and only me, never anyone else - how that's the _worst _thing, or go without a disgusted look from my sister when she sees I'm eating cereal _and _brown toast. Or say something as simple 'I fancy some cake' without receiving a humourless lecture from my mother on how to beat cravings, one she wouldn't ever give anyone else.

And today, when I buy my nephew a pack of something he might like, and my sister just looks at me with such contempt, berating that it's full of e-numbers and other apocolpyptic things. And when I say sorry, I didn't know, she just sneers and says no, you _don't _know, you're an idiot about food and _you _should know.

Fuck you. Get hit by a truck full of lard or something, because today is one of those days that I'm just _done _with it all.


----------



## CastingPearls

AmazingAmy said:


> Not so much annoyed as angry, upset, sad, frustrated, that I can't do a single thing in this household without it coming back to my weight. I can't eat a bowl of cereal without my mother gasping and telling me - and only me, never anyone else - how that's the _worst _thing, or go without a disgusted look from my sister when she sees I'm eating cereal _and _brown toast. Or say something as simple 'I fancy some cake' without receiving a humourless lecture from my mother on how to beat cravings, one she wouldn't ever give anyone else.
> 
> And today, when I buy my nephew a pack of something he might like, and my sister just looks at me with such contempt, berating that it's full of e-numbers and other apocolpyptic things. And when I say sorry, I didn't know, she just sneers and says no, you _don't _know, you're an idiot about food and _you _should know.
> 
> Fuck you. Get hit by a truck full of lard or something, because today is one of those days that I'm just _done _with it all.


Amy, this isn't concerned family bullshit. It's abuse. It's harassment and berating you for 'your own good' is NOT demonstrating love. I'm so sorry they treat you this way. Hugs. You don't deserve ANY of that treatment regardless of what you put in your mouth.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Amy, that's awful of your family. Is there anyway you have to get away from them for a bit?


----------



## Heyyou

AmazingAmy said:


> Not so much annoyed as angry, upset, sad, frustrated, that I can't do a single thing in this household without it coming back to my weight. I can't eat a bowl of cereal without my mother gasping and telling me - and only me, never anyone else - how that's the _worst _thing, or go without a disgusted look from my sister when she sees I'm eating cereal _and _brown toast. Or say something as simple 'I fancy some cake' without receiving a humourless lecture from my mother on how to beat cravings, one she wouldn't ever give anyone else.
> 
> And today, when I buy my nephew a pack of something he might like, and my sister just looks at me with such contempt, berating that it's full of e-numbers and other apocolpyptic things. And when I say sorry, I didn't know, she just sneers and says no, you _don't _know, you're an idiot about food and _you _should know.
> 
> Fuck you. Get hit by a truck full of lard or something, because today is one of those days that I'm just _done _with it all.



Amy, i have to agree with the previous posters. There is no, *none* reason for them to be *that* cruel.

Im not sure what to say, except that ill pray for you and that you .. do not deserve that, thats amongst the worst abusive things ive yet heard. (And im familiar with "emotional abuse" i too had it with my family before they started accepting me more, for what and who I am.)

Wanted to let you know you have one more person showing mental support.

Im not going to say what is "annoying me most right now" as per thread title because i just have to deal with it IRL for right now, and i dont want to annoy others by sharing what they more or less already know regarding my IRL, so, Amy you have my support in whatever you decide to do, as a fellow concerned poster.


----------



## Heyyou

I am presently talking to the St Augustine Beach FL PD regarding a robbery at Citgo gas station, A1A South, just south of Publix plaza, Anastasia Island, regarding a robebry.. victim: Me. This is the breaking point, this is when gentle ME gets pushed past the limit, this scum can only do but so much. Yeah.

And its on video................................................................

Man, i want my $50 back. This is wrong. And i STILL didnt get my water.


----------



## penguin

Some rampaging alien has switched places with my daughter. She has a fever and I know that's making her feel lousy, but holy hell, Batman! Once the medicine kicks in she tends to be better, but it's like aliens are performing a personality swap on her, and are trying to make my brain explode from her tantrums.

Anyone wanna babysit???


----------



## Jess87

penguin said:


> Some rampaging alien has switched places with my daughter. She has a fever and I know that's making her feel lousy, but holy hell, Batman! Once the medicine kicks in she tends to be better, but it's like aliens are performing a personality swap on her, and are trying to make my brain explode from her tantrums.
> 
> Anyone wanna babysit???



Definitely not. I thought I would be nice when my little cousin got her tonsils out and invite her over for the week to recuperate. She has an older sister, an older brother, and a younger sister, so I figured she'd pretty much be in hell at home dealing with that. She was a monster. The switch between clingy and raging supervillain was incredible.

I wish you luck and I offer you sympathy. I'd rather deal with a surly drunken man than a sick a child.


----------



## penguin

Jess87 said:


> I wish you luck and I offer you sympathy. I'd rather deal with a surly drunken man than a sick a child.



Oh, me too. For one, you can let him keep drinking until he passes out. Or lock him inside. You can't do that with kids. 

(inserting a pre-emptive "that's a joke!" here)

She had a nap and seems to be better at the moment, so some more medicine before bed will hopefully help kick whatever it is out of her system.


----------



## Jes

I've been working on a necklace since yesterday afternoon and now I have ONE more thing to connect and I've run out of jump rings. They keep popping off onto the floor where I can't find them. I just need ONE MORE RING.


----------



## idontspeakespn

It seems as if the university bus service for town doesn't actively go to my campus...the university bus service, specifically designed to hit all the campuses. Which means, I have to go from Gloucester to Cheltenham town centre and either walk 20 minutes to FCH (not cool because of the squeeze on time) or transfer from the Gloucester bus to a Cheltenham bus and ride on it for 5 minutes which seems lazy. 

But I don't have time to make it otherwise, because I get off work an hour and 15 minutes before work, and the bus ride takes 49 minutes from Glos. to Cheltenham centre. 

Seriously UoG, what the fuck was the point of having a university bus service when it doesn't routinely go to all campuses???


----------



## spiritangel

That I was just in a very cold manner asked to delete the only pic of Isaac and I off fb (one of us kissing that I had used as a profile pic and forgotten about) it feels somewhat like a kick in the gut at pressent especially as no explination was offered


----------



## Mathias

I'm annoyed that my roommate wants to borrow my space heater to make sure heat goes to an area on his back that seems to be bothering him. Only reason I have it here is because the room is freezing because they still keep the AC going full blast and all the windows open. He also told me he didn't have money to get a heating pad for it, yet somehow he bought a bunch of booze last night. Go figure.


----------



## idontspeakespn

Mathias said:


> I'm annoyed that my roommate wants to borrow my space heater to make sure heat goes to an area on his back that seems to be bothering him. Only reason I have it here is because the room is freezing because they still keep the AC going full blast and all the windows open. He also told me he didn't have money to get a heating pad for it, yet somehow he bought a bunch of booze last night. Go figure.



Sounds like your roommate needs a ticket to the Tool Academy.


----------



## krystalltuerme

Lamia said:


> My cats are indoor cats only, but my niece comes and brings her dogs to visit all the time. I've told her that they have fleas, but she insists that they don't.....
> 
> They are henceforth banned from coming over.



My only indoor cat got fleas when I lived on the 16th floor. WTF??? Indoor only cat doesn't mean it can't get fleas. My indoor cat still gets dosed with frontline every month in the summer.


----------



## Lamia

krystalltuerme said:


> My only indoor cat got fleas when I lived on the 16th floor. WTF??? Indoor only cat doesn't mean it can't get fleas. My indoor cat still gets dosed with frontline every month in the summer.



When I lived in Columbus Ohio for 8 years they never had fleas not once and I never treated them ever. I lived in duplex both times. I live in a rural area now I am sure that's why. Although my dad's beagle lives outside in a fenced in yard....has no fleas or ticks and he lives in the country. It's crazy.


----------



## Emma

My cats get fleas every year dispite being indoor cats. I really don't understand it.


----------



## penguin

CurvyEm said:


> My cats get fleas every year dispite being indoor cats. I really don't understand it.



I so read that as "my cat got flats" at first, and I wasn't sure if you meant shoes or tyres, which made me wonder what the hell your cat got up to.


----------



## cherrybombXI

I was walking to the class that I'm in now and it suddenly started raining on me.  the first day this school year that I straightened my hair and then the rain attacked me! And also I don't feel like sitting through an hour of macro economics.


----------



## MattB

Back to back work conference calls today... :doh:


----------



## CAMellie

My blood sugars keep spiking, I'm out of my diabetes meds, and I'm STILL waiting to get approved for medical insurance!


----------



## imfree

CAMellie said:


> My blood sugars keep spiking, I'm out of my diabetes meds, and I'm STILL waiting to get approved for medical insurance!



I was unemployed in 2001 and was able to get diabetic meds through a local community helpers group.


----------



## rellis10

Bed springs, of the pokey variety...my behind is going to have a lot more holes in it if I don't get a new mattress soon.


----------



## CAMellie

imfree said:


> I was unemployed in 2001 and was able to get diabetic meds through a local community helpers group.



The medical insurance I applied for is for the "medically indigent" and can take anywhere from 30 to 90 days to be processed and approved. My only other option is to go to the hospital.


----------



## HottiMegan

I hope you can get the meds you need. Are there some sliding-scale clinics near you?


----------



## Linda

Radiology Residents....enough said.


----------



## imfree

rellis10 said:


> Bed springs, of the pokey variety...my behind is going to have a lot more holes in it if I don't get a new mattress soon.



Mine too! That Serta I got a few years ago was great, but went bad fast. I'm getting ready to follow up on my request for a VA supplied bariatric mattress.Ass-rips are bad for diabetics.


----------



## bmann0413

Mostly the fact that I tripped walking out the front door and now I may have a sprained ankle.


----------



## spiritangel

i burnt my tummy with pasta water n my modem died. I find out at lunchtime if they will replace it 4 free or not as its about a month over warrenty


----------



## MattB

Had someone call my house (it was a wrong number) 20 minutes before I would normally wake up in the morning...I need that 20 minutes! lol


----------



## snuggletiger

The peeps at the liquor store/gas station who can buy lots of stuff with an EBT card. How can I get on that racket?


----------



## Lovelyone

I woke up tis morning and rubbed the sleep out of my eyes. Within minutes I had blurry vision in my right eye. It only bothers me a tiny bit as it feels as if there is a film over my eye-but I can still see out of it. It's just annoying.


----------



## HottiMegan

Lovelyone said:


> I woke up tis morning and rubbed the sleep out of my eyes. Within minutes I had blurry vision in my right eye. It only bothers me a tiny bit as it feels as if there is a film over my eye-but I can still see out of it. It's just annoying.



That is SOOO annoying! I get the same problem when i miss my allergy pill.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I went to this girl's apartment that I met last night, not even sitting there for 5 minutes and this giant frame came down on my nose and almost broke it. Now I've got this lump sitting on my nose and it hurts like a bitch. :c Just my luck.


----------



## wtchmel

The thing annoying me most today is..... My son, who is almost 17 and wants me to give him money without working or doing anything for it. I've had to put my foot down, because if i give it to him with the promise of doing something, it never gets done, let the dramatics begin! lol


----------



## Heyyou

Papa Johns is supposed to have my Tuscani Six Cheese pizza here by now, as well as Coke. And they havent. Not yet.

I think thats what reminded me of this song: Cake - "Long Time" omg i love this song its .. check it out, its awesome and CATCHY in a GOOD way (non-cheezy..) Hmmm i like how i tied that together with the pizza there.. Cake, time, cheese.. hmmm. "Long time" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6arAZTqAY2A


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I feel horribly uncreative and the opposite of witty. It's just no fun when I get like this.


----------



## CAMellie

Adrian has had to take apart, and clean out, our vacuum cleaner for the 3rd time in as many weeks because it keeps getting severely clogged with our roommates' cats' hair. She refuses to get her vacuum fixed - because cat hair is what broke it to begin with! :doh:


----------



## crayola box

My student loans.


----------



## danielson123

There's nothing quite like the first sniff of someone cutting their grass when you have severe allergies. Like a punch in the face.


----------



## Lamia

I am annoyed because at my job I have to carry in these heavy boxes with paper and forms for our invoices and reports. I am lazy and the boxes are heavy. 

I am peeved that part of my job is to make sure all the printers are "topped" off before I leave yet when I come in all the printers are empty.


----------



## CAMellie

It took me forever to fall asleep, then I had bad dreams so I slept like crap, and then I was woken up by wrong number call, and then I realized that I started my period. I WANT A DO-OVER!


----------



## HottiMegan

I can't get UNhot. With the AC blowing, set at 75, the bedroom didn't get cooler than 80 all night. I was hot and uncomfy and kept waking up wanting to be cool. I woke up and can't seem to cool down. I'm thinking a cool shower is in order. Reset my thermometer so to speak. I am soooo ready for the fall cool down! (it's going to be 98 today)


----------



## idontspeakespn

Facebook. Like millions of other people. 

Facebook, you're a stupid idiot.


----------



## imfree

idontspeakespn said:


> Facebook. Like millions of other people.
> 
> Facebook, you're a stupid idiot.



I saw my ex on Facebook....hahaha!!!


*I did not send a "friend request".


----------



## MattB

Still contemplating dumping Facebook for good, it really shouldn't be hard should it?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My head is clogged and I'm freezing cold, Rocky Horror Picture Show is in *TWO DAYS* *I CANNOT BE *_SICK_!


----------



## Lamia

MattB said:


> Still contemplating dumping Facebook for good, it really shouldn't be hard should it?



Don't do it man Facebook can change FB really means it this time. Just give FB another chance to make things right. FB love you long time.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Last week:

Hey Misty, can you present a training for us next week? Sure! Give me the topics and a time frame and I'd be glad to help. Should I prepare a power point? Do we need hand outs? Oh, it shouldn't take too long, how about 5-10 minutes? Most of the audience won't be able to understand anyways. Umm...ok, I'll see what I can come up with for you.

Today:

Hey Misty, so here's the agenda for that training tomorrow. It looks like they have you slated FOR AN HOUR, but she said that they can be flexible with their schedule if needed. Don't forget, several centers will be represented by their management teams.

Today inside my head:

Are you KIDDING ME? When did 5-10 minutes turn into a whole flipping hour? How am I supposed to prepare anything worth while in such a short amount of time? Oh, and it helps that the people who NEED THE TRAINING don't understand much English. If I make a fool of myself in front of my peers..HEADS WILL ROLL people.

GAH

Oh and the funniest part of this whole shebang..one of my topics is communication. LMFAO. :doh:


----------



## MattB

Lamia said:


> Don't do it man Facebook can change FB really means it this time. Just give FB another chance to make things right. FB love you long time.



FB always says that...why should I believe it now??:goodbye:


----------



## Lamia

MattB said:


> FB always says that...why should I believe it now??:goodbye:



I've never seen FB like this dude it's working hard to change. If you'd just give it one more shot I am sure you will see how different things will be. 

Here are some free FB credits.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

ontop of feeling crappy from this Sinus Infection like ailment, I found my lovely TV, that was working PERFECT when I first got it, now randomly goes silent on certain channels for a temporary period of time. [Or switches to spanish] all without my doing! (There's no remote to it.) Grrrrrr!! >;O


----------



## MattB

Lamia said:


> I've never seen FB like this dude it's working hard to change. If you'd just give it one more shot I am sure you will see how different things will be.
> 
> Here are some free FB credits.



Okay, one more shot...I'm SURE things will be different now...


----------



## Heyyou

I *did* miss out on a shift at work today. My main phone that looks like one of the ones that was brand new when i started college (in 2001) i left off for a few days (turns out i had nothing to worry about. Even if i did.... it didnt matter.. anyways) and i called my manager on the Skype this morning. But my Internet was being slow, and it dropped the call. And it did so right when she said "Hey i was going to ask you.." *drop call.* (I had originally called in regards to my previous paycheck, the one from the pay period i got locked up in. Now i have a different Employee number.. fun!) but by the time i mounted my bike and got up there (a half hour later, i may actually be getting used to FL heat. Im sweaty all the time that must be why) she had already found another back-up because it was another morning where the idiots that open didnt come in and they had ME in mind.



So, its nice to know i can "cover shifts" they had actually called me at 6:15AM they wanted me to come in and i WOULD have, but no, Skype, i love ya. (Im being facetious. i dont even know how to use Skype except to spend $3 a month on unlimited calls, when i need to call people and they dont need to call me.) 

Now its raining, so im annoyed i dont know whether to get Papa Johns (just had them it was ok,) The "New" Dominos, or Pizza Hut. I wanna say "Pizza Hut" though everythime i get them i wonder why i didnt get something else.......................

But, hey, could be a lot worse. I know someone with a $15 an hour job that b**ches and moans about her "life circumstance" and acts as though her $15 an hour job wont help "AT ALL," meanwhile thats right about $3 more than i made at the HEIGHT of my six weeks at the best job i had and id have been doing well if they didnt reconsider their hiring of ~100 people in May 2010........................ So, yeah, ***** away i have Minimum Wage job, would be    if they raise Minimum Wage again (not good econpmic policy, but more money for me. Go Me,) and im handling the enormous weight of fines from two (soon to be three) states, my creditors, AND day-to-day living and having this hotel room where there are no roaches and i can leave my wallet WHEREVER THE F I WANT (in my hotel room of course lol) and do WHATEVER i want IN said room, in full ait conditioning.. monthly rate not weekly, with TV.. and thats the difference between me at minimum wage, just having been through the fire last week (two weeks ago it began, now its circling back to normal) having had NO job and someone making $15 an hour saying it "cant help her." Too funny. (And yeah, i removed them from my Messenger, there was just no point, i can tell when someone talks down to me.)

it could also be a lot worse for many other reasons. Trust me on this. Ive been through ALL of those "other reasons" some people will NEVER have to go through in their life, or at least havent yet. It reflects in how we post and treat others. 

I also couldnt care less how many typos i made, its my post my perogative. Its also time to get this pizza ordered. "Submit Reply." TGIF.


----------



## Heyyou

Just got the scale someone lied about credited... to an overdrafted/OTL credit card. :doh:

here






Im still happy it finally got credited. Seller was doing me a solid here, since said scale never made it back to them. They are swellguys for taking empathy in the situation, and im happy they didnt want to see me get screwed out of my $24.95 for having a big heart, after incarceration.

I will contact the credit card Monday. Need to pay them anyways.


----------



## HottiMegan

Heyyou said:


> I *did* miss out on a shift at work today. My main phone that looks like one of the ones that was brand new when i started college (in 2001) i left off for a few days (turns out i had nothing to worry about. Even if i did.... it didnt matter.. anyways) and i called my manager on the Skype this morning. But my Internet was being slow, and it dropped the call. And it did so right when she said "Hey i was going to ask you.." *drop call.* (I had originally called in regards to my previous paycheck, the one from the pay period i got locked up in. Now i have a different Employee number.. fun!) but by the time i mounted my bike and got up there (a half hour later, i may actually be getting used to FL heat. Im sweaty all the time that must be why) she had already found another back-up because it was another morning where the idiots that open didnt come in and they had ME in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> So, its nice to know i can "cover shifts" they had actually called me at 6:15AM they wanted me to come in and i WOULD have, but no, Skype, i love ya. (Im being facetious. i dont even know how to use Skype except to spend $3 a month on unlimited calls, when i need to call people and they dont need to call me.)
> 
> Now its raining, so im annoyed i dont know whether to get Papa Johns (just had them it was ok,) The "New" Dominos, or Pizza Hut. I wanna say "Pizza Hut" though everythime i get them i wonder why i didnt get something else.......................
> 
> But, hey, could be a lot worse. I know someone with a $15 an hour job that b**ches and moans about her "life circumstance" and acts as though her $15 an hour job wont help "AT ALL," meanwhile thats right about $3 more than i made at the HEIGHT of my six weeks at the best job i had and id have been doing well if they didnt reconsider their hiring of ~100 people in May 2010........................ So, yeah, ***** away i have Minimum Wage job, would be    if they raise Minimum Wage again (not good econpmic policy, but more money for me. Go Me,) and im handling the enormous weight of fines from two (soon to be three) states, my creditors, AND day-to-day living and having this hotel room where there are no roaches and i can leave my wallet WHEREVER THE F I WANT (in my hotel room of course lol) and do WHATEVER i want IN said room, in full ait conditioning.. monthly rate not weekly, with TV.. and thats the difference between me at minimum wage, just having been through the fire last week (two weeks ago it began, now its circling back to normal) having had NO job and someone making $15 an hour saying it "cant help her." Too funny. (And yeah, i removed them from my Messenger, there was just no point, i can tell when someone talks down to me.)
> 
> it could also be a lot worse for many other reasons. Trust me on this. Ive been through ALL of those "other reasons" some people will NEVER have to go through in their life, or at least havent yet. It reflects in how we post and treat others.
> 
> I also couldnt care less how many typos i made, its my post my perogative. Its also time to get this pizza ordered. "Submit Reply." TGIF.



If your phone is unreliable I highly recommend getting one of those non-contract phones you can pick up at walmart. I used the T-mobile kind for years and only paid for minutes when i needed them. My mother in law used a Trac phone for years. You can pick up a bottom line phone for around $20 and only refill minutes when you need. That way you might not miss calls and stuff


----------



## ScreamingChicken

HottiMegan said:


> If your phone is unreliable I highly recommend getting one of those non-contract phones you can pick up at walmart. I used the T-mobile kind for years and only paid for minutes when i needed them. My mother in law used a Trac phone for years. You can pick up a bottom line phone for around $20 and only refill minutes when you need. That way you might not miss calls and stuff



I use Net 10 myself. 750 minutes a months for $25.


----------



## Heyyou

HottiMegan said:


> If your phone is unreliable I highly recommend getting one of those non-contract phones you can pick up at walmart. I used the T-mobile kind for years and only paid for minutes when i needed them. My mother in law used a Trac phone for years. You can pick up a bottom line phone for around $20 and only refill minutes when you need. That way you might not miss calls and stuff



I appreciate that. I have Virgin Mobile, with the $25 "grandfathered in" (you cant get it anymore) plan of 300 minutes with UNLIMITED text/web/data. So if i had a Blackberry..  But the thing is the last two weekswere so hectic i ran through the 300 minutes.  So, after that happened, i topped up $10.65 so if they need to call me again, i can be on the way.

Thank you HottiMegan! I would say *hugs* but Thank you!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

1 blown out tire + 1 really worn, about-to-blow tired + 1 low spare = a really bad day.

I knew I needed new tires up front, but I was trying to make it through the semester.


----------



## MattB

"Ear-fatigue", it's a real thing...


----------



## CAMellie

It's far too hot. It's the first day of Fall, goddammit!


----------



## penguin

Being left out of the loop about things that involve ME.


----------



## HottiMegan

CAMellie said:


> It's far too hot. It's the first day of Fall, goddammit!



I wholeheartedly concur. I was out walking a LOT today and i was pouring sweat. At one point i was afraid i was getting heat exhaustion because i felt so weird. At 5, the car said it was 101 out! I am waiting for fall weather!


----------



## CAMellie

HottiMegan said:


> I wholeheartedly concur. I was out walking a LOT today and i was pouring sweat. At one point i was afraid i was getting heat exhaustion because i felt so weird. At 5, the car said it was 101 out! I am waiting for fall weather!



It's supposed to drop down to the 80s here in Sac tomorrow. I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Tomorrow is Rocky Horror Picture Show, It's supposed to be in the 60's and rainy, so I'm gonna like..freeze my arse off on the way there, which inevitably will make this ASSHOLE ILLNESS worse, I'm sure.


----------



## Lovelyone

I am annoyed at myself cos I can't seem to get over being angry at someone. I pray about it, but my feelings are too hurt to even try to forgive right now.

Also

Someone commented one of my photos on FB. It was a nice comment, I thanked him. Then he sent me messages. The last one was explicit, I didn't return an reply to him. After talking to him a few times in emails I noticed that someone ELSE comments on his photos on HIS FB page and states how she "loves him". I am annoyed that I let yet another "admirer" get to me. I just don't understand why guys who are taken will send women who are not taken emails telling them they want to get to know them. That frustrates the hell out of me.


----------



## penguin

My brother.


----------



## Heyyou

Lovelyone said:


> I am annoyed at myself cos I can't seem to get over being angry at someone. I pray about it, but my feelings are too hurt to even try to forgive right now.
> 
> Also
> 
> Someone commented one of my photos on FB. It was a nice comment, I thanked him. Then he sent me messages. *The last one was explicit, I didn't return an reply to him.* After talking to him a few times in emails I noticed that someone ELSE comments on his photos on HIS FB page and states how she "loves him". I am annoyed that I let yet another "admirer" get to me. *I just don't understand why guys who are taken will send women who are not taken emails telling them they want to get to know them. That frustrates the hell out of me.*



1. Was it in bad English, by any chance? A lot of people post things like "hey baby you are so sexy will you come have sex with me lease baby i love you lets chat sexy do you do (explicit)" and thats just like "wtf!" and also annoying, though its wrong even if done in good English lol.

2. +1


----------



## MattB

Apparently, it's pretty much impossible to disable the "Low Battery" warning beep on a Blackberry...weird. So I have to plug it in every night if it's getting low just so it won't wake me up at 3am...


----------



## Lovelyone

Heyyou said:


> 1. Was it in bad English, by any chance? A lot of people post things like "hey baby you are so sexy will you come have sex with me lease baby i love you lets chat sexy do you do (explicit)" and thats just like "wtf!" and also annoying, though its wrong even if done in good English lol.
> 
> 2. +1



No, he's not a foreigner. He's a collector. He's one of those guys who sends add requests to all the fat ladies on his friends lists. He speaks perfectly good English. These guys tell all the ladies that they are single--when they aren't, ask for you to post MORE pictures so they can copy them to add to their collection, flirt and try to maintain several relationships with several women at the same time and think that we ladies are too fat and stupid to figure it out. It's frustrating because you spend your precious time learning about them and then find out that it was wasted energy that you could have given to someone who seriously wants to know you. Over it.


----------



## Heyyou

Im annoyed im so broke that i cant go down the street and buy a gun at the gun show. That hurts.


----------



## HottiMegan

CAMellie said:


> It's supposed to drop down to the 80s here in Sac tomorrow. I've got my fingers crossed.



Yeah, i was surprised that tomorrow will be low 70's and raining then work its way back up to the low 90's by the end of the week. Thankfully we're headed to Tahoe on Thursday for a long weekend and it'll be nice and cool!


----------



## penguin

All I want to do is nap, but I'm waiting for the ex-in laws to come over. They said they'd be here at 12, and it's now half past. I know that my ex SIL has a 9 month old baby and we're working around his nap schedule, but ugh. At least send me a message to say you're running late. It doesn't help that I only found out the ex-MIL was in town yesterday. It's good for my daughter to spend time with her paternal family, which is why we're doing it, but I just want to sleep


----------



## Scorsese86

This paper:

Economic growth in western Norway 1650-1850

I didn't even want to take this class, but I need it to get my bachelor's degree. And it's so slow. And now I am never gonna finish this paper, and it's due on Wednesday. Let's face it, I've read and done a lot today. Tomorrow I'll start write the damn thing. It's only 3000 words. But it annoys me.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I got three of them at the monemt...

1) My Texans lost today.

2)The antenna isnt pulling in NBC well at all tonight. Watching the game tonight is going to be a pain.

3) My dinner date had to cancel on me tonight. She got stuck at work because her employer got paid a visit by ICE so she isn't getting off til much too late. We're going to reschedule for later this week but still.:doh:


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Premenstrual Syndrome.


----------



## activistfatgirl

My deep lack of desire to do any deep cleaning in my studio plus a very good chance my lil feline has fleas is making me feel like I live in a dirt-floor mudbog. And really, I don't even KNOW how to really clean. I feel like I just move dirt around. Did some research on professional cleaners, but I know that I just really have to do it myself. </stupid problems>


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

activistfatgirl said:


> My deep lack of desire to do any deep cleaning
> And really, I don't even KNOW how to really clean. I feel like I just move dirt around. Did some research on professional cleaners, but I know that I just really have to do it myself. </stupid problems>



I'm having the same problem. Too much stuff & too small of a home.
And you know what the embarrassing thing is? 
It's so cluttered, the professional cleaners won't touch my place.

Oh well, I guess it's better to do it myself or else I'd never be able to find anything.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Google "FlyLady." I cleared a lot of the clutter out of my life by following her methods.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The fact that my head-cold has nestled itself in my lungs now, and while I'd love to sleep I just watched TWO spiders crawl across the area of my bed where my head lies. [By the time I grabbed something to smush them with, they were fucking gone.  ]


----------



## SMA413

My best friend can be such a douche sometimes. He texted me to meet him for some drinks and darts. Then he was like "I need to leave around 10:45 to help a friend out but I'll be back in 30 minutes TOPS." Luckily, another friend of ours was going to meet us there. So the best friend takes off around 10:30ish and our other friend shows up around 11:15 or so. He and I played a couple games of darts, had a few drinks, and all of the sudden, it was 1:45AM. We both agreed that our douchey friend wasn't coming back, so we split. I'm just glad that our mutual friend ended up coming to the bar, otherwise I would have been that one lonely random person. 

I love my friend to death but sometimes he's such an ass.


----------



## Lovelyone

R-A-I-N. That is all.


----------



## HottiMegan

I spent a good 45 minutes doing a nice manicure on my nails. It looked great.. then i scraped two nails up bucking Alex into his car seat this morning.. ugh..


----------



## CAMellie

Adrian brought a head cold home from work. We're both feeling like hell so no nookie


----------



## Mishty

Grading papers, and apparently me being nice and showing a movie yesterday was a mistake, only two of these kiddos got more than 5 of the 30 questions on the quiz right. I'm thinking I need to go back to the younger classes, these mean pre-teens give me hives.


----------



## MattB

Waking up and instantly thinking of the list of crap that needs to get done today...


----------



## spiritangel

still waiting for my new modem


----------



## penguin

I was _exhausted_ when I went to bed, yet I have not been able to sleep properly. I just can't stay asleep tonight.


----------



## HottiMegan

I had a pretty bad night sleep and i have a long day today! I kept waking up thanks to the trip we're taking today, nerves and all. Now i feel like a walking zombie. I think i'll take a 5 hour energy on my trip to take the edge off my tired.


----------



## snuggletiger

The fact I had to get up at midnight and turn the air on. I thought I could sleep in a 91 degree bedroom but alas I can't.


----------



## HottiMegan

snuggletiger said:


> The fact I had to get up at midnight and turn the air on. I thought I could sleep in a 91 degree bedroom but alas I can't.



Heat really can make my sleep awful. I read somewhere that the ideal sleeping environment is actually surprisingly cool like 65 degrees or something. During the summer I suffer a lot here.


----------



## danielson123

The job market. I've been all over the city for weeks now, and not so much as a callback for an interview. I need to start saving soon to go back to school!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The fact that I'm such an unobservant CLUTZE that I now do not have a nail left on my pinky toe. (I CONSTANTLY catch it on doors, door ways, furniture, shit on the floor like shoes, etc. ) Even without my nail, I am STILL catching it on shit! WTFFFF


----------



## Jess87

I cannot seem to not injure myself lately. Fortunately they've all been really small things. First was the scratched cornea on Saturday. Then I'm still not sure how it went down, but I cut myself with a grapefruit spoon. That was unpleasant. Last night I cut my finger on a bag of microwaved popcorn. It was surprising, lame, and not the first or even second popcorn related injury I've had. Then tonight I managed to get a paperclip stuck in my toe. 

I'm considering life in a bubble.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Jess87 said:


> I cannot seem to not injure myself lately. Fortunately they've all been really small things. First was the scratched cornea on Saturday. Then I'm still not sure how it went down, but I cut myself with a grapefruit spoon. That was unpleasant. Last night I cut my finger on a bag of microwaved popcorn. It was surprising, lame, and not the first or even second popcorn related injury I've had. Then tonight I managed to get a paperclip stuck in my toe.
> 
> I'm considering life in a bubble.


I can't rep you, but it takes talent to have multiple popcorn related injuries. 

.. I Confess the weirdest injury I've ever received was when my stepmom went to show me how cold this plastic tube was, and wound up cutting my finger open with it.


----------



## Mishty

So, the class has a major lice outbreak, I've sent a dozen kids home, I've checked so many heads, and apparently the nurse thinks I need to go on and get shampoo, just in case since I have long ass thick hair. I make fifty nine dollars a day, RID kits for all my hair is going to set me back at _least_ forty bucks. 

I'm so mad right now, I may just chop off my hair and quit my job. 
I'm not even being funny. 

:blink:


----------



## Lovelyone

This gloomy rainy weather is making me want to sleep. I ONLY want to sleep. I don't seem to have any energy without seeing the sun, lately. URGH!


----------



## snuggletiger

Mishty said:


> So, the class has a major lice outbreak, I've sent a dozen kids home, I've checked so many heads, and apparently the nurse thinks I need to go on and get shampoo, just in case since I have long ass thick hair. I make fifty nine dollars a day, RID kits for all my hair is going to set me back at _least_ forty bucks.
> 
> I'm so mad right now, I may just chop off my hair and quit my job.
> I'm not even being funny.
> 
> :blink:



why doesn't the school nurse chip in for the RID kits?


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Lovelyone said:


> This gloomy rainy weather is making me want to sleep. I ONLY want to sleep. I don't seem to have any energy without seeing the sun, lately. URGH!



Think of yourself as being solar powered, and, therefore, environmentally friendly.


----------



## Lovelyone

ScreamingChicken said:


> Think of yourself as being solar powered, and, therefore, environmentally friendly.



IS that how it works? Why didn't anyone tell me about that earlier?


----------



## Shan34

Tomorrow is D day and really hoping that it goes the way I need it to. Hoping that my lawyer is not a complete ass (which is doubtful) and that I can move on. Until it is over, I am stuck.


----------



## deadly-spaghetti-o

I've been having terrible moods lately for about the past week and it doesn't mix with staying up til 3 A.M. and staying up for at least 24 hours after that cause you can't sleep! I get tired the whole day and when I want to go to bed, then I'm awake... so I've been feeling sickly, and just altogether terrible. Like right now, it's 1:31 and I'm awake. WHY? What is wrong with me.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

deadly-spaghetti-o said:


> I've been having terrible moods lately for about the past week and it doesn't mix with staying up til 3 A.M. and staying up for at least 24 hours after that cause you can't sleep! I get tired the whole day and when I want to go to bed, then I'm awake... so I've been feeling sickly, and just altogether terrible. Like right now, it's 1:31 and I'm awake. WHY? What is wrong with me.




Sounds like me lately.
Even with powerful pharmaceuticals at my disposal, I cannot seem to fully sleep at night like most people. 
I only seem to be able to peacefully sleep during the day. 
Guess I'll be a vampire forever.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

God damn TV, won't stop cutting sound when I want it most or suddenly talking in freaking spanish! I Can't wait until I can buy a damn remote for this thing and switch the audio settings. [If I use the menu button on the TV, I get no audio options other than to turn CC on and off.]


----------



## spiritangel

My Internet company forgot to let me know they were fresh out of USB modems seriously WTF this is one of you major deals and products and your out seriously I spent a week at home waiting to scared to make drs appointments and stuff because I knew the minute I did it would arrive

oh it gets better they have no idea when they will have more in stock or when I will get mine wtf am I paying for my net with you for when I had to get my sis to pick up a pre paid one (thank goodness it was half price this week) to cover me till the new modem comes

In other words NOT HAPPY JAN!!


----------



## Amatrix

So I have paid this one coworkers bills, I have put food in her and her kids stomach... I have covered her shifts and turned an eye when she has lied and stolen from me and the place we work at.

This is the third time in the last month I found out she has been saying really untrue and rude things about me. I have distanced myself. I have asked her to come to me with concerns, I have been nice (begged, pleaded, bribed...) and I have been mean (with the permission of our supervisor, who told me to be mean to her, get direct...)... She has been caught in a lie more then once, she has also been caught and called out for drama. Even after all that, I was the ONLY one who didn't want her to get fired for creating a hostile working environment (she has a kid, and is in college... I doubt she will find anything soon enough to cover her bills... and I do care about her as a human being).

She is now trying to blackmail me, telling me to- "step back, and think about things or she will make it really hard for me to get the assistant manager position."

Sadly, I already have it, becomes official October 21st. Paperwork went through last week, waiting until we find someone else to take my old spot before we fill the Assistant spot- to make it even and easy- or we lose the chance to cycle someone else in and still have scheduling issues.

I am having a hard time not filling out her pink slip tonight. This will be the fourth time she has received a written warning.

Going back to just busting my butt for 47 hours a week, instead of thinking I can rely on her. No longer going to be her friend, or bring her things/do things for her.

Going back to ignoring her. Going back to just working, instead of trying to make friends.


----------



## spiritangel

well the whole time he was madly deeply in love with me and that it wasnt a lie mind you he was in love with someone else has been since 2007 and when he realised how serious it was with us it made him see how much he loved her

yeah thats what I get for being nice and trying to see if he was ok after a status he posted on fb 

anyone else want to say what an Idiot I am. Oh and even more so that none of what happened between us nor the connection was dreampt or a lie but that he loves her its her and always has been not quite sure how that all works

but of course I was the practice I love you the first woman he had ever said it to he never wanted to just say it and not mean it I was told 

what a croc 

and then there is the fact every part of his life is screaming at him he made a wrong turn somewhere and karma is definately kicking his arse

oh and the twist in the tale she is 4 and a half years younger than him which means he has had to have been in love with her since she was like 11 yep 

well I have my answers now what an idiot I was to let some really amazing men go for this one live and learn.

(and I had my reservations about his age from the start he totally blew them away meh)

Karma can be a bitch goddess to him he lost out on pure unconditional love he had something rare and threw it away his loss I will recover one day however he might look back and realise what a rare gift he had but then again he may not its out of my hands


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> well the whole time he was madly deeply in love with me and that it wasnt a lie mind you he was in love with someone else has been since 2007 and when he realised how serious it was with us it made him see how much he loved her
> 
> yeah thats what I get for being nice and trying to see if he was ok after a status he posted on fb
> 
> anyone else want to say what an Idiot I am. Oh and even more so that none of what happened between us nor the connection was dreampt or a lie but that he loves her its her and always has been not quite sure how that all works
> 
> but of course I was the practice I love you the first woman he had ever said it to he never wanted to just say it and not mean it I was told
> 
> what a croc
> 
> and then there is the fact every part of his life is screaming at him he made a wrong turn somewhere and karma is definately kicking his arse
> 
> oh and the twist in the tale she is 4 and a half years younger than him which means he has had to have been in love with her since she was like 11 yep
> 
> well I have my answers now what an idiot I was to let some really amazing men go for this one live and learn.
> 
> (and I had my reservations about his age from the start he totally blew them away meh)
> 
> Karma can be a bitch goddess to him he lost out on pure unconditional love he had something rare and threw it away his loss I will recover one day however he might look back and realise what a rare gift he had but then again he may not its out of my hands


I feel sorry for that woman because the whole time he supposedly loved her, he was looking around. It wasn't fear. It wasn't practice. He was fucking around and being a douche and that doesn't change because he's with her now. Now SHE'S with a douche and he's HER headache and eventual heartache and don't doubt for a minute it won't be heartache because he's not dependable or faithful.


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> I feel sorry for that woman because the whole time he supposedly loved her, he was looking around. It wasn't fear. It wasn't practice. He was fucking around and being a douche and that doesn't change because he's with her now. Now SHE'S with a douche and he's HER headache and eventual heartache and don't doubt for a minute it won't be heartache because he's not dependable or faithful.



actually she told someone else she isnt remotely interested in him

there were lots of contradictions and you know what he did me a favour my heart is free he severed the last ties that bind the rest is out of my hands and she knew all about me to btw sooo yeah he even said we were getting to serious and thats when he discovered he loved her and always has

you know what life is to short I am free and lets face It I can do far better


----------



## Scorsese86

Stomach pain. Again.

I hate having those during weekends.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Amatrix said:


> So I have paid this one coworkers bills, I have put food in her and her kids stomach... I have covered her shifts and turned an eye when she has lied and stolen from me and the place we work at.
> 
> This is the third time in the last month I found out she has been saying really untrue and rude things about me. I have distanced myself. I have asked her to come to me with concerns, I have been nice (begged, pleaded, bribed...) and I have been mean (with the permission of our supervisor, who told me to be mean to her, get direct...)... She has been caught in a lie more then once, she has also been caught and called out for drama. Even after all that, I was the ONLY one who didn't want her to get fired for creating a hostile working environment (she has a kid, and is in college... I doubt she will find anything soon enough to cover her bills... and I do care about her as a human being).
> 
> She is now trying to blackmail me, telling me to- "step back, and think about things or she will make it really hard for me to get the assistant manager position."
> 
> Sadly, I already have it, becomes official October 21st. Paperwork went through last week, waiting until we find someone else to take my old spot before we fill the Assistant spot- to make it even and easy- or we lose the chance to cycle someone else in and still have scheduling issues.
> 
> I am having a hard time not filling out her pink slip tonight. This will be the fourth time she has received a written warning.
> 
> Going back to just busting my butt for 47 hours a week, instead of thinking I can rely on her. No longer going to be her friend, or bring her things/do things for her.
> 
> Going back to ignoring her. Going back to just working, instead of trying to make friends.




I just had to fire someone who worked for me (and who I thought was a friend.) I did similar things you did: loan money, became concerned when he was low on food, etc.

Then he demanded a 50% raise. I tried to negotiate with him & he became a complete asshole. I fired him & told him never to contact me. Now I feel so stupid & realize he was just using me & was never really a friend.

I'm so much happier without him in my life, though.


----------



## CAMellie

THE COWBOYS...LOST...TO THE...FUCKING...LIONS!!!!!!!!!!!:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Shan34

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> I just had to fire someone who worked for me (and who I thought was a friend.) I did similar things you did: loan money, became concerned when he was low on food, etc.
> 
> Then he demanded a 50% raise. I tried to negotiate with him & he became a complete asshole. I fired him & told him never to contact me. Now I feel so stupid & realize he was just using me & was never really a friend.
> 
> I'm so much happier without him in my life, though.



That is sooooo sad. Being a nice person and good human being really kicks you in the ass sometimes doesn't it?? I hate it. But I always tell myself that I've done the right thing and there is no shame in that. What they chose to do with it is THEIR problem. I rely on Karma quite a bit


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Migraine, with freaking halos. Yeech!


----------



## MattB

Another blackberry rant...that noise it makes when it's near any speaker or headphone of any kind...dutdutdutdutdutdutdutdutdut...


----------



## seavixen

Lack of sleep. Sleep is not working for me lately.


----------



## Heyyou

Im annoyed when people are young arrogant hypocrites. I call them "hipsters." Idiots. (Life teaches you that you cant be foolish forever. Not to the hipsters. Its all they know.) I feel sorry for them.


----------



## CAMellie

Asshats - and Facebook - are annoying me right now. Mostly asshats, though. :huh:


----------



## Heyyou

IC I just let an asshat get under my skin. LOL. Never again. Asshat.


----------



## CastingPearls

I love when asshats call people who actually contribute more than mindless nonsense (AND MUCH BETTER EYECANDY) young arrogant hypocrites. Oh the irony. And cluelessness.


----------



## Heyyou

Annoyed at ..... i must pick my battles. And this, i will do. *breathe.*


----------



## CAMellie

Those DSW show commercials where some lady asks another lady where she got her shoes...and the lady who was asked goes off into some damned daydream. FFS! ANSWER THE QUESTION!!! 
:doh:


----------



## Mathias

I forgot I had a Hershey bar in my pocket and it got a little squished. :doh:


----------



## spiritangel

that I got my new mp3 player but dont have my micro sd pack yet so cant put my music on my sd cards (no idea how to get my laptop to pick them up in the mp3 player am sure I will learn)


----------



## MattB

I think I'm causing my own insomnia by being online too much.


----------



## HottiMegan

My first day back from vacation and my body acts up on me. I feel like crap


----------



## Diana_Prince245

HottiMegan said:


> My first day back from vacation and my body acts up on me. I feel like crap



Boooooooooooooo!


----------



## Linda

The maintenance man! I am hoping he shows up today, but I've been waiting for like three months. LOL



UPDATE:: He has arrived so my annoynance is gone


----------



## MattB

Printers. I can't stand printers...


----------



## HottiMegan

Stomach bugs really suck. I was up all night. I'm so tired and weak.


----------



## snuggletiger

CAMellie said:


> THE COWBOYS...LOST...TO THE...FUCKING...LIONS!!!!!!!!!!!:doh::doh::doh:



Blew a 24 point 1st half lead to lose it. What great coaching they have.


----------



## toomuchtoomuch

This video is really pissing me off lol I was living in Germany when this happened so I wasn't really in the loop. How stupid..


----------



## imfree

toomuchtoomuch said:


> This video is really pissing me off lol I was living in Germany when this happened so I wasn't really in the loop. How stupid..



As an American, I'm concerned that behaviors like that guy's are probably going to come back and shoot us in our collective asses one day.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HottiMegan said:


> My first day back from vacation and my body acts up on me. I feel like crap


Where did you go for vacation?


----------



## HottiMegan

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Where did you go for vacation?



Lake Tahoe for 4 days


----------



## penguin

My mixer broke while I was in the middle of making sugar cookies. Mixing in the flour by hand is not fun, and being mixerless will not be fun when making royal icing tomorrow.


----------



## Lovelyone

New router, new modem, both with big blue and green lights that flicker and blink, blink, blink, blink, blink and keep me awake. blah.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My feet are cold because I left the windows open last night and the temp dropped about 40 degrees and it started raining.

Tonight. . . I wear socks to bed, pretty, fuzzy socks!


----------



## snuggletiger

@Penguin: How much is the new blender?

@Lovelyone: You need like a sleep mask or sunglasses


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Now that my camera is broken, we're having days, like a full two weeks [so it looks now] of SUN AND DECENT TEMPS! 

I just KNOW if my camera was working, we'd be having rain and gloom and misery. :/ URGHSFSFASSDDFS :'(


----------



## penguin

snuggletiger said:


> @Penguin: How much is the new blender?



It's a hand mixer, not a blender. They're not that expensive, probably $20 or less, but I'm kinda broke this week.


----------



## snuggletiger

awwwww if you was closer i'd buy shares in the hand blender in exchange for yummy cookies.


----------



## penguin

snuggletiger said:


> awwwww if you was closer i'd buy shares in the hand blender in exchange for yummy cookies.



Aww thanks  I'm going to try to master the art of decorating them, so this batch will probably taste delicious but look ridiculous. I think there'll be plenty to share!


----------



## snuggletiger

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay for sharing


----------



## Lamia

I logged in to my Health insurance website where they have apparently a history of passed medical crap about me. In 2006 when I broke my leg apparently some lab came back that I have hypothyroidism. I remember at the time they told me to follow up with a doctor about it and I did and he said nope you're fine.

Of course the doctor I just saw said yeah your thyroid sucks. I am kind of pissed off that this other doctor blew me off.


----------



## 1love_emily

Fucking acne.

And perioral dermatitis.

And room mates.

And not being on Pottermore.


----------



## CAMellie

What started out as an annoying toothache has turned into agony from hell.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I've been working for the last 18 hours. :doh: I'm SO ready for bed, but I need to slow my brain down first.


----------



## mel

yawning--- it hurts

I had a tonsilectomy almost 2 weeks ago and still healing.


----------



## swamptoad

mel said:


> yawning--- it hurts
> 
> I had a tonsilectomy almost 2 weeks ago and still healing.



Bummer. I hope that the pain goes away ASAP and you continue to heal.


----------



## CAMellie

My toothache has prevented me from sleeping...and I REALLY love sleeping!


----------



## HottiMegan

I bought Max brand new shoes for the school year less than 2 months ago. Now the shoes have a big hole in the sole of each shoe! Talk about CRAPPY shoes! And for a month of that shoes life, he wore sandals everywhere but at school. Ugh. We haven't had time to get new ones and it's been raining. I hope his feet stay dry. I would run out and get him a pair of shoes but he has to walk around in them because he was born with a club foot (been repaired) it makes it hard to fit shoes that wont fall off or he will be comfy in. I wish he'd like converse shoes. He doesn't like the effort it takes to put them on.


----------



## danielson123

I'm definitely getting sick. Probably strep throat


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My friend, that I have a crush on, just said something that's going to play with my mind big-time. I jokingly said I was jealous, because he mentioned he's going to get cuddles this weekend when he visits a lady friend. He told me to come visit him, said he'd be more then willing to cuddles me. * Then he said it. The thing of which is going to drive me into my own madness. * "More if your lucky " I'm pissed, because I know this is going to SCREW WITH ME NOW. Why'd he say it? What'd he mean by it? THE HELL IS GOING ON ANYMORE.


----------



## Deven

My neighbor asked me to um... "go down" on him... and I'm engaged! I declined, finished my glass of wine and got out of there, but still....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

DevenDoom said:


> My neighbor asked me to um... "go down" on him... and I'm engaged! I declined, finished my glass of wine and got out of there, but still....



this made me laugh so hard, that I'm still laughing as I type this. WTF?!?! What is WRONG with people?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> this made me laugh so hard, that I'm still laughing as I type this. WTF?!?! What is WRONG with people?


I ... I .... I laughed too, But I feel bad you, DevenDoom, had to go through such an awkward situation. Agreed, the hell is wrong with people?!


----------



## Deven

Your Plump Princess said:


> I ... I .... I laughed too, But I feel bad you, DevenDoom, had to go through such an awkward situation. Agreed, the hell is wrong with people?!



I'm laughing, but seriously? I feel bad for him, because his fiance left 3 months ago (after he bought her wedding dress.)


----------



## mel

DevenDoom said:


> My neighbor asked me to um... "go down" on him... and I'm engaged! I declined, finished my glass of wine and got out of there, but still....



should have said yes and then said..I have been wanting to try this out since I got my teeth sharpened!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

DevenDoom said:


> I'm laughing, but seriously? I feel bad for him, because his fiance left 3 months ago (after he bought her wedding dress.)


Oh, _Daaayum_..


----------



## mel

I can't sleep


----------



## Shan34

Thinking a midnight cleaning spree is in order. House is not dirty but feeling unorganized and it's nagging at me.


----------



## spiritangel

the plot thickens 


I have gotten two messages from the so called stalker of my ex's new gf (got your head around that yet?)

and apparently until Isaac and sabrina started talking more again he was her bf, I never asked for the info was handed it 

seriously when did my life become a teen dramady? but at least some stuff makes more sense now


----------



## mel

spiritangel said:


> the plot thickens
> 
> 
> I have gotten two messages from the so called stalker of my ex's new gf (got your head around that yet?)
> 
> and apparently until Isaac and sabrina started talking more again he was her bf, I never asked for the info was handed it
> 
> seriously when did my life become a teen dramady? but at least some stuff makes more sense now



I had to read the 1st line 3 times hehe...

men,women,....one word: argh!


----------



## spiritangel

mel said:


> I had to read the 1st line 3 times hehe...
> 
> men,women,....one word: argh!



oh mel it gets better He has (as in my ex) unfriended me on fb and I heard back from isaac (my exs) girlfriends ex poor guy she froze him out diddnt even have the decency to dump him

I am thinking that I should just try and make some sense of this and turn it into some kind of novel next month for nowrimo or whatever its called lols

and it does seem that a certain segment of the male population is going nuts at pressent


----------



## CAMellie

I keep bursting into tears over the slightest thing. It's aggravating.


----------



## spiritangel

Seriously My Ex F...ing calls me to accuse me of trying to split him and the new gf up because her ex talked to me and I was nice to him as I felt bad he was in the same boat as me

I also told him to leave her alone, and I am apparently the bad guy. Oh the drama of it all incredible


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> Seriously My Ex F...ing calls me to accuse me of trying to split him and the new gf up because her ex talked to me and I was nice to him as I felt bad he was in the same boat as me
> 
> I also told him to leave her alone, and I am apparently the bad guy. Oh the drama of it all incredible


You need to tell them to leave YOU alone to and completely and totally uninvolve yourself from THEIR drama.


----------



## spacce

Eve server is down.. *pouts*


----------



## LeoGibson

mel said:


> yawning--- it hurts
> 
> I had a tonsilectomy almost 2 weeks ago and still healing.



Wow, I thought I was the only person over the age of 12 to still have their tonsils.

Best wishes on your healing.


----------



## MattB

It's warm like summer here, ad I hab a head code...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

LeoGibson said:


> Wow, I thought I was the only person over the age of 12 to still have their tonsils.
> 
> Best wishes on your healing.



I still have mine and I hate them


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I still have mine and I hate them



I had my tonsils taken out about five years ago, but they grew back--I know it's crazy, but it's possible! So now I get sick all the time


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I still have mine and I hate them


Same here, I still have the dreaded Tonsils. Blah


----------



## CastingPearls

I have them still too. When I used to smoke I had chronic tonsilitis. My doctor told me that they don't like to remove them as much as they used to because they have something to do with the immune system.


----------



## WVMountainrear

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I had my tonsils taken out about five years ago, but they grew back--I know it's crazy, but it's possible! So now I get sick all the time



You're like a superhero...you actually regenerated a body part. Ever think about cutting off a toe just to see...?? 

(I still have my huge pendulous tonsils as well. That's always the first thing doctors/dentists say to me when they look down my throat: do you know how big your tonsils are?)


----------



## ButlerGirl09

lovelylady78 said:


> You're like a superhero...you actually regenerated a body part. Ever think about cutting off a toe just to see...??



Don't plant such ideas in my head! I might get super drunk sometime and actually try to do that. I have a feeling that I'll reeeaaalllly regret it later!  haha


----------



## imfree

I could be the oldest Dimmer, at 56, who still has tonsils. Do I hear 57, 58, 59. 60?


----------



## LeoGibson

Wow, whoda thunk it. All you wonderful folks still have them. I don't feel so all alone now.


----------



## Shan34

This weekend is really weird. I REALLY wanna go out, get out of the house and maybe find some other adults to play with!

BUT I have nooooooooooo energy. And it's sorta aggravating me!


----------



## Allie Cat

Wait wut, people still get their tonsils taken out?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

To the best of my knowledge, I still have my tonsils.

I can't, of course, vouch for what happens when I'm not conscious, so who knows, really?


----------



## vardon_grip

I need mine to play hockey


----------



## Shan34

Impending doom as I feel winter approaching...It's already got my toes! Brrrr! :goodbye: Summer, I'll miss you!


----------



## Saoirse

LeoGibson said:


> Wow, I thought I was the only person over the age of 12 to still have their tonsils.
> 
> Best wishes on your healing.



im 25 and still have mine!


----------



## snuggletiger

36 and mine are still here.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Since they discovered the role tonsils play in your immune system, they're much less likely to take them out these days. I've got mine, although I am of an indeterminent age 

(Mine come out if I get another tonsillar abcess though. Yea me)


----------



## HottiMegan

I still have mine and they're apparently something to behold too. One of my earliest dental memories was a dentist going on at how big my tonsils are. He then proceeded to call in other dentists in the office to take a look at my tonsils. Fast forward a few years and my doctor marveled at how huge my tonsils are during a bout of strep throat. 


my annoyance is my own body today. I spent yesterday cleaning up the boys' playroom and bedroom. It meant lots of sitting on the floor sifting through junk and scooting around on the floor to put things away. (sort of a walking on my butt cheeks kind of scoot)Now I'm paying for it. I have terrible hip pain. I think i overdid it yesterday. I am in so much pain that walking is difficult. I hurt enough that i broke out some left over vicodin from surgery and took one. It hasn't even lessened the pain. I have things to do today and it's going to suck working through the pain!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

:/ Tumblr.


----------



## Linda

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Don't plant such ideas in my head! I might get super drunk sometime and actually try to do that. I have a feeling that I'll reeeaaalllly regret it later!  haha





Come on over. I have a horror story about me removing someones toes during a simple foot xray many years ago to tell you first though.

(shudders) I hate feet.


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> Come on over. I have a horror story about me removing someones toes during a simple foot xray many years ago to tell you first though.
> 
> (shudders) I hate feet.



Please tell me it was a dead someone?! Crimeny that is gross


----------



## Linda

littlefairywren said:


> Please tell me it was a dead someone?! Crimeny that is gross



:blink::blink::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## Amatrix

THE NBA.

@#$%^&
:really sad::sad:


----------



## Mathias

Linda said:


> Come on over. I have a horror story about me removing someones toes during a simple foot xray many years ago to tell you first though.
> 
> (shudders) I hate feet.



Oh GOD!! :shocked:


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Linda said:


> Come on over. I have a horror story about me removing someones toes during a simple foot xray many years ago to tell you first though.
> 
> (shudders) I hate feet.




Yeah uhhh that's frightening! But yet I'm also intrigued...


----------



## Mathias

I'm wide awake.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I have an appointment to get my hair done today-I desperately need my roots bleached, BUT I HAVE NO DRIVER!
The person that said she could take me is now not answering her phone and doesn't have my address!!!


----------



## AuntHen

I have a nasty cold and my medicine should be kickin' in soon and it will be lights out for me by 6pm :|


----------



## Lamia

I had to be admitted to the hospital yesterday overnight while they determined if I had appendicitis or not. Some people came in to check me for bed sores.....really? Is this something new hospitals are doing?


----------



## SMA413

Lamia said:


> I had to be admitted to the hospital yesterday overnight while they determined if I had appendicitis or not. Some people came in to check me for bed sores.....really? Is this something new hospitals are doing?



Skin integrity is a major concern for hospitals now. If patients develop skin ulcers while hospitalized, insurance companies won't pay for it. It doesn't matter how long they're admitted.

I'm annoyed that I keep getting out early from my new job's orientation. While I'm grateful that I have a job and have these afternoons free, I also need to get my hours in.


----------



## Lamia

SMA413 said:


> Skin integrity is a major concern for hospitals now. If patients develop skin ulcers while hospitalized, insurance companies won't pay for it. It doesn't matter how long they're admitted.
> 
> I'm annoyed that I keep getting out early from my new job's orientation. While I'm grateful that I have a job and have these afternoons free, I also need to get my hours in.



That makes sense I just have never seen them do this before.


----------



## Lovelyone

Woke up with a severe sore throat. Ugh.


----------



## rellis10

Any time I get a cold it always makes my jaw ache... this feeling sucks.


----------



## CastingPearls

Feeling discouraged and defeated. I really could use some luck and general good things in my direction.


----------



## rellis10

CastingPearls said:


> Feeling discouraged and defeated. I really could use some luck and general good things in my direction.



Sending good thoughts and vibes your way Elaine, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> Feeling discouraged and defeated. I really could use some luck and general good things in my direction.



Sending lovin' (yes the wonky kind), and soft, soft hugs :wubu:


----------



## LeoGibson

CastingPearls said:


> Feeling discouraged and defeated. I really could use some luck and general good things in my direction.



Sending you well wishes and positive thoughts.


----------



## penguin

Lack of proper sleep is giving me the sads.


----------



## spiritangel

It is freezing and wet like its the middle of winter instead of spring


----------



## Angel

Carrie said:


> Anyone making thinly veiled and/or passive aggressive comments about other Dims posters in this thread



The above is from the very first post in this thread.


--------------------


I don't know if I believe in kharma or not, but I know what they say about kharma. 

Wonders what the 'bites twice as hard' equivalent of "ugly bitch" will be.


----------



## CleverBomb

Carrie said:


> Anyone making thinly veiled and/or passive aggressive comments about other Dims posters in this thread





Angel said:


> The above is from the very first post in this thread.


Fine. Make it all about me then, it's ok -- that's just how some particular people are, but I'm not going to name names. 

Actually the ON-DRTAMRN is insomnia. It'll pass, eventually.

-Rusty
(I hope the smiley was a sufficient clue that my tongue was firmly in cheek there...)


----------



## Linda

My daily sinus headaches. Please leave me alone!!


----------



## Heyyou

I am annoyed that the job i went to didnt "send anyone out."  But its ok, i can do other things to be productive today.

And aside from being annoyed at the coy activities of others, i think ill be fine!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Annoyed with wet shoes and cold feet from the rain! Brr!


----------



## idontspeakespn

It appears that no matter what country I live in, or when I live in it, males, both relatives and non-relatives will fuck me over at every turn, in every country. 

I guess I was right to think the only man who wouldn't is my father, and he's six feet under.


----------



## Heyyou

I dont have a WHOLE lot of food, but in a week the Food Stamp card comes back. Yay!

Right now, i have a hot dog. Thank god for hot dogs.


----------



## Shan34

Can't get a hold of my daughter and feeling super anxious. Bad combo...


----------



## penguin

That there is no home delivery dessert service. I really, really want some cheesecake right now. Someone should seriously turn this idea into a business.


----------



## Lovelyone

My right eye wont stop twitching and watering. I wonder if it is allergies.


----------



## CAMellie

I chipped a molar just enough so that there's a sharp edge that keeps cutting the side of my tongue.


----------



## MattB

Hotel room blues...


----------



## SMA413

I took a nap after I got home from work... and ended up sleeping til 2 AM. Guess my sleep schedule for the weekend is off now.


----------



## Heyyou

Well two things.

One, someone just knocked on the door looking for whoever lived in the room before me. I have since taken on a "roomie" because in my attempt to stay in FL, i need help paying the bills.. so we talked about whoever lived here for a bit and since my roomie (a guy, like me) saw that and was asking about whoever lived before, he said "You guys have a good time" so i think he thought i/we were gay. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:

Secondly, my internet is SOOO SLOW today that i couldnt click "View Post" on the person that replied at 2:57PM to add to the Movie/Actor thread. Oh well. I know thats like that for a reason.  S-S-S-Stupid.


----------



## Heyyou

I am annoyed that my present hotel room "roomie" is letting all the bums, dancers (prostitutes, they live next door) and "underisables" as i have heard the word used.. everyone around bum cigarettes, use his phone, and .. well he is generally being "Too nice." (This IS a Motel. And i was in jail too, we were locked up together, but, come on, the ghetto is for Jacksonville. WTF. Not feelin it.) The result is that there are like three different people that feel it OK to knock on our door past 10pm, when we are able to get some sleep. Im not liking that vibe. The guy can cook like a very accredited chef (having baby back ribs right now) but im debating.. the one guy is always wanting to use the phone, and the one dude i straight up dont like.. well, how can someone come to MY door (it IS my hotel rom and im letting this 55y/o guy stay here) and ask for the other guy. ? Because he knows ill telll him to get the F lost? Why, thats playing favorites, i tell ya.

Anyways, i had the website fired up to help the guy file his FL Unemployment and then all of a sudden he "needed the exact figures from mango mango's" and stuff. But he was ready to go two days earlier.

I .. i dont know. I dont know if my judge,ent is clouded with Flrida, but now my mom thinks i should stay down here too.

I guess it is safe to say that i dont know whats going on.

Still annoyed with S-S-S-Stupid lips and Ch-Ch-Ch-Chicanery, but oh well at least thats small fries. Thinking about IRL.


----------



## tonynyc

The end of the weekend :sad:


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I don't appreciate being lied to last Sunday and told I'm on call (and working 12 hours) when really I'm on call today (and working 15 hours). It makes me hostile and causes me to update my resume.


----------



## This1Yankee

Miami motorists.


----------



## Deven

My laptop has started randomly not allowing me access to things on my ex's side, and is now taking to doing a memory dump every time it's asked to do something, such as facebook. It's a freaking GAMING laptop, and the video card and ram are all fine... I don't know what my ex did to it, but I do know, that once I find the discs, it's getting windows 7 freshly reinstalled, everything on there be damned. It will go DIRECTLY to factory settings, and no one else will touch it.


----------



## Blackjack

This1Yankee said:


> Miami motorists.



OHMYGOD YOU POSTED AGAIN

omgomgomg


----------



## snuggletiger

apparantly I make too much money to get the EBT graft.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Blackjack said:


> OHMYGOD YOU POSTED AGAIN
> 
> omgomgomg


She was saying last night that she was hesitating to post again because it had been so long and asked me if it would be weird.  I was like POOOOOOOOOOST!  Yay, Megan. :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

i have to wear a wrist brace to ease my wrist pain and it's hard to function with a stiff board like piece on my wrist. I really should just step away from the computer for a couple of days to ease my pain.. i'm such a tech glutton!


----------



## CAMellie

HottiMegan said:


> i have to wear a wrist brace to ease my wrist pain and it's hard to function with a stiff board like piece on my wrist. I really should just step away from the computer for a couple of days to ease my pain.. i'm such a tech glutton!



I have wrist braces on both wrists...I feel like I'm typing with oven mitts on


----------



## Mathias

My lying manipulative backstabbing roommate.


----------



## This1Yankee

Blackjack said:


> OHMYGOD YOU POSTED AGAIN
> 
> omgomgomg



Hello  Yeah, long time no post. More like, long time no free time.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

This1Yankee said:


> Hello  Yeah, long time no post. More like, long time no free time.



Yeah, you know, you would think you'd gotten married and had a baby or somethin.'


----------



## This1Yankee

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yeah, you know, you would think you'd gotten married and had a baby or somethin.'



I think that's pretty much the summation of everything. The short and sweet version!


----------



## Lamia

My elbow hurts and the act of stapling summary sheets for these 2,500 orders or so really hurts. I want to go home and not be here and it's only Monday.  I should be grateful I have a job, but my elbow hurts whaaaaaaa.


----------



## CastingPearls

My dad thinks it's cute to call my cat 'Chubby'. (In all fairness, she ate his dinner)

Meanwhile, my grandmother (who fed her my dad's dinner) calls her Taiwan. Her name is Wonton. Now she's answering to 'Taiwan', 'Chubby', and 'Chicken Breast?'.


----------



## WVMountainrear

CastingPearls said:


> My dad thinks it's cute to call my cat 'Chubby'. (In all fairness, she ate his dinner)
> 
> Meanwhile, my grandmother (who fed her my dad's dinner) calls her Taiwan. Her name is Wonton. Now she's answering to 'Taiwan', 'Chubby', and 'Chicken Breast?'.



Oddly, the only one of those _*I*_ don't answer to is Taiwan. :huh:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

lovelylady78 said:


> Oddly, the only one of those _*I*_ don't answer to is Taiwan. :huh:


What if I made an ice cream sundae, named my creation "Taiwan," looked at you and said, "Taiwan?"


----------



## WVMountainrear

BigBeautifulMe said:


> What if I made an ice cream sundae, named my creation "Taiwan," looked at you and said, "Taiwan?"



That would do it. Why do you think I answer to "chicken breast" and "wonton"?!


----------



## CastingPearls

lovelylady78 said:


> That would do it. Why do you think I answer to "chicken breast" and "wonton"?!


If someone called me Turkey, Stuffing and Bacon, I'd answer to it too, come to think of it. Wonton isn't stupid. ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

lovelylady78 said:


> That would do it. Why do you think I answer to "chicken breast" and "wonton"?!


I thought that was what you had named your boobies.


----------



## WVMountainrear

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I thought that was what you had named your boobies.



I name a lot of things...inanimate objects mostly...but never have I named my boobs. I should start a "name my tits" contest over in the cleavage thread. 

(I AM just kidding, by the way...about the contest, not about naming inanimate objects.)


----------



## CleverBomb

CastingPearls said:


> My dad thinks it's cute to call my cat 'Chubby'. (In all fairness, she ate his dinner)
> 
> Meanwhile, my grandmother (who fed her my dad's dinner) calls her Taiwan. Her name is Wonton. Now she's answering to 'Taiwan', 'Chubby', and 'Chicken Breast?'.


This is confusing. 
After that, I need to go Taiwan on. 

-Rusty


----------



## Diana_Prince245

CastingPearls said:


> My dad thinks it's cute to call my cat 'Chubby'. (In all fairness, she ate his dinner)
> 
> Meanwhile, my grandmother (who fed her my dad's dinner) calls her Taiwan. Her name is Wonton. Now she's answering to 'Taiwan', 'Chubby', and 'Chicken Breast?'.



Taiwan is a cute name for a kitty.

We once had a dog who came to Squeaky You G** D*** F****** Idiot thanks to my dad. She herded the cattle the wrong way without fail.

I also once renamed my sister's cat Little Bit (it's what I call all baby critters). Cat never did come to Wisteria.


----------



## snuggletiger

that the sniffles/allergies have returned.


----------



## Lovelyone

It annoys me that no matter how hard I try, whatever I do is never good enough for the people I do them for. It annoys me that someone who hurt me in the past will not bite the bullet and apologize for their arrogance and for their assumptions. It annoys me that someone who borrowed money from me cannot pay me back because they "don't have the money and don't remember borrowing" but yet that person can afford take their 2 kids to the pumpkin patch/haunted maze for $22 a person. I get annoyed that the people I live with won't buy food that isn't microwaveable or come in a box...no fresh veggies at all. It annoys me that people who have money can look down on and try to make a project out of people who don't have any money (and along those same lines they can talk down on and dismiss them). Having money does not make you better than me, nor does it entitle you to treat me as if you are better. It annoys me that people take advantage of the fact that I am a nice person. (IE: Would you watch my kids? Can you do this for me and that for me? I am sick can you clean my house and do my dishes that haven't been done in over a week? How about you listen to me whine incessantly about how miserable my life is while I ignore you completely? How about I help you out a little financially, and you--in return can give me kudos for what I do for you and tell me what a terrific friend I am,all-the-while I will make you feel like trash because I am doing things for you in the first place? Yeah that's right, you boost MY EGO while I trash your confidence.....blah blah blah.) Everything is f*cking annoying me today. I might just go back to bed and stay there all day.


----------



## Deven

I got a call from the Social Security office reminding me about a hearing I have on Thursday. I received no paperwork, no prior notice of this hearing, and I'm being told that the only way I can push it back is if I get a lawyer. 

I'm freaking out, I can't get my medical records in time, so I'm pretty much going to lose my denial appeal and have to reappeal... and I requested a phone hearing, when I was first denied, and they are making me go to Harrisburg instead. Last I checked, that isn't a phone hearing.


----------



## KittyKitten




----------



## HottiMegan

Ha ha ha! I've done that so many times Happyface 

I am annoyed at my near chronic hip/back pain. I over did it like a week ago cleaning like a madwoman and my muscles still don't feel great after that. I kind of blame my lack of comfy bed. It's on its last leg. It's only like 6 years old but was a pillowtop and broke down quickly. Never again will i get a non-flippable mattress!


----------



## penguin

I did a lot more walking yesterday than what I normally do, so today I'm all sore. Nothing a good massage wouldn't fix, but I won't be getting one of them any time soon.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

DevenDoom said:


> I got a call from the Social Security office reminding me about a hearing I have on Thursday. I received no paperwork, no prior notice of this hearing, and I'm being told that the only way I can push it back is if I get a lawyer.
> 
> I'm freaking out, I can't get my medical records in time, so I'm pretty much going to lose my denial appeal and have to reappeal... and I requested a phone hearing, when I was first denied, and they are making me go to Harrisburg instead. Last I checked, that isn't a phone hearing.



A lot of lawyers offer free consults. Maybe find one quickly?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

DevenDoom said:


> I got a call from the Social Security office reminding me about a hearing I have on Thursday. I received no paperwork, no prior notice of this hearing, and I'm being told that the only way I can push it back is if I get a lawyer.
> 
> I'm freaking out, I can't get my medical records in time, so I'm pretty much going to lose my denial appeal and have to reappeal... and I requested a phone hearing, when I was first denied, and they are making me go to Harrisburg instead. Last I checked, that isn't a phone hearing.



Also, check with Legal Aid.


----------



## Heyyou

Ive been confirmed by my Mom, the one closest to me, that i need to fill out the Social Security application.  Im on the website right now at https://secure.ssa.gov/apps6z/iClaim/dib and i need to fine-tune how High Functioning Aspergers can qualify, since ive had plenty of people tell me "it doesnt," and still others say "It took two and a half years but tey back-payed me after i finally got it and now im on it." This is totally what has happened in the past two hours.

If there is anything i need to know (as ive surely NEVER done this,) please PM me or tell me. Thank you.

I wish DevenDoom luck in her appeals, im about to be going that process.


----------



## MattB

This head cold just will NOT go away, and I have another flight (a long one) on Friday morning...Criminy!


----------



## HottiMegan

I found out that my apartment manager entered my apartment yesterday morning while i was asleep in bed without prior notice or even knocking. (I hear knocking when i'm in my room, i'm a light sleeper) I am so angry and feel so violated. I also know she broke the law of 24 hours notice. I am now considering my options. (like finding a new place to live)


----------



## Omega

That I will need to drop at least $300-600 to get my car checked out/repaired .. and that I won't be able to get a new one for at least half a year.

Also, that at my second job as a cashier.... although I have yet to bite the bullet and have a truly horrid customer, I just hate working customer service... just not my thing.


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> I found out that my apartment manager entered my apartment yesterday morning while i was asleep in bed without prior notice or even knocking. (I hear knocking when i'm in my room, i'm a light sleeper) I am so angry and feel so violated. I also know she broke the law of 24 hours notice. I am now considering my options. (like finding a new place to live)


 
I would lose my shit if someone did this to me.

Seriously.


----------



## HottiMegan

Surlysomething said:


> I would lose my shit if someone did this to me.
> 
> Seriously.



I'm extremely angry and feel totally violated. I hate this manager. I have never honestly said i hate anyone before in my life but i really hate her. I'm going to see if the apartment complex behind us has an opening. I loved those managers. (the two complexes were owned by one company at one point and mine had the luck of being sold to crappy, nosy management who enter your house for inspection like every 3-4 months. I had management enter my apartment maybe 5 times in the 10 years before these people bought my complex)


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> I'm extremely angry and feel totally violated. I hate this manager. I have never honestly said i hate anyone before in my life but i really hate her. I'm going to see if the apartment complex behind us has an opening. I loved those managers. (the two complexes were owned by one company at one point and mine had the luck of being sold to crappy, nosy management who enter your house for inspection like every 3-4 months. I had management enter my apartment maybe 5 times in the 10 years before these people bought my complex)


 

Can you report this? I would totally do it if you can. And yes, moving (although very sucky) seems like it's a good idea. How creepy that they just go into your apartment. Ick.


----------



## HottiMegan

My husband's going to be my protector since i'm so unable to be confrontational.(I have social anxiety) I have emailed the manager next door. I am also going to look into seeing what kind of mortgage/house we could get so we can deal with our ownership. We were going to wait and buy when I'm working but we might get pushed into it a little earlier in a little smaller place with only one income.

I'm going to call the local renter's advocate to see what can be done. I'd love to give this woman a pock mark or even a fine.


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> My husband's going to be my protector since i'm so unable to be confrontational.(I have social anxiety) I have emailed the manager next door. I am also going to look into seeing what kind of mortgage/house we could get so we can deal with our ownership. We were going to wait and buy when I'm working but we might get pushed into it a little earlier in a little smaller place with only one income.
> 
> I'm going to call the local renter's advocate to see what can be done. I'd love to give this woman a pock mark or even a fine.


 
Oh yeah, that's what I meant. Finding out your legal recourse and such. You don't need to be confrontational if it's going make you so uncomfortable. Good luck, Megan!


----------



## penguin

The gas lift function on my chair no longer enjoys staying up. I can't afford a new chair right now.


----------



## Lamia

I am tired of working 6 days a week. It seems like at least twice a month I have to come in and work a 6 day week. *grumble* I need my two days off.


----------



## HottiMegan

I sleep on my side at night. Last night i must have had my arm in a weird position because i woke up with a numb hand. It's tingly and sleepy. It feels so weird!!

On a side note. I looked up some California law about landlords entering one's apartment and i can actually press charges. Plus it's a tort, so i could sue the landlord for 7500 in small claims court for damages. Well technically, hubs and i both can separately. I also have the right to refuse entry unless its an emergency maintenance thing. Something about the law does not allow a landlord to enter a home without 24 hours notice and it disturbs the right to peaceful enjoyment of the domicile.. My next step is to find a local legal aid type thing for advice and how to proceed. I know they have law clinics often around here.


----------



## Allie Cat

I applied for food stamps and medical assistance three weeks ago. The following day, I received a phone call saying that I was being sent forms I had to fill out. I got those forms YESTERDAY, sent from about three miles from my apartment. They're due back six days from now.

This shit is shit.


----------



## CastingPearls

Alicia Rose said:


> I applied for food stamps and medical assistance three weeks ago. The following day, I received a phone call saying that I was being sent forms I had to fill out. I got those forms YESTERDAY, sent from about three miles from my apartment. They're due back six days from now.
> 
> This shit is shit.


I feel your pain. A month ago I called Social Security to mail an important document for a court date yesterday. It came in today. 

Thankfully, I had something else I could use.


----------



## CAMellie

My hands itch. There is no rash or bumps or anything. They only get red AFTER I've scratched them. They have lost some sensation and feel kind of stiff...but other than that they seem perfectly fine. Except for the DAMNED ITCHING! GRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!! *scritch scritch scritch*


----------



## KittyKitten

When I check my email everyday to make sure I don't miss anything important. Then when I don't check for two days, that is when I miss something important! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## CAMellie

I have to get up at 5am tomorrow. I usually go to bed AT 5am!!!:doh:


----------



## CastingPearls

When a friend who I really do like posts LIKE THIS ALL THE TIME ON MY FACEBOOK WALL NO MATTER HOW MANY TIMES I ASK THEM NOT TO.


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> When a friend who I really do like posts LIKE THIS ALL THE TIME ON MY FACEBOOK WALL NO MATTER HOW MANY TIMES I ASK THEM NOT TO.



My father in laws cousin posts in all caps.. and has too many christian quotes for me so.. even though it made me feel bad, i stopped receiving her posts.


----------



## AuntHen

more *hurting *than annoying... I have Sciatica right now and it is kicking my bottom!!


----------



## Heyyou

fat9276 said:


> more *hurting *than annoying... I have Sciatica right now and it is kicking my bottom!!



What is Sciatica?


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Sciatica, the Google is your friend: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001706/

Also, I ate single-nostril breathing. It's evil!


----------



## Linda

CAMellie said:


> My hands itch. There is no rash or bumps or anything. They only get red AFTER I've scratched them. They have lost some sensation and feel kind of stiff...but other than that they seem perfectly fine. Except for the DAMNED ITCHING! GRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!! *scritch scritch scritch*



What is up with this Cam? Last night I woke up and my hands itched so bad. Like never before. If I could have cut my hands off and went back to sleep I would have. I lotioned them and that didnt help. WTF!? lol


----------



## CAMellie

Linda said:


> What is up with this Cam? Last night I woke up and my hands itched so bad. Like never before. If I could have cut my hands off and went back to sleep I would have. I lotioned them and that didnt help. WTF!? lol



What finally managed to bring the itching under some semblance of control was to *wash* my hands with rubbing alcohol. Weird but true.


----------



## CAMellie

What's annoying me now? I went to sleep at 3am, got up at 5am, caught the bus at 6:30am and traveled by public transportation for 2 hours only to find out that the agency that scheduled my referral appointment called and cancelled it yesterday WITHOUT calling and letting ME know!!! 


oh...and I got home only to find out that my period started 4 days early:doh:


----------



## CastingPearls

CAMellie said:


> What finally managed to bring the itching under some semblance of control was to *wash* my hands with rubbing alcohol. Weird but true.


That sounds like contact dermatitis and when you used the alcohol, whatever gave you the reaction was removed. If possible, go to a drugstore and buy a tube of Benadryl cream. Works like a charm. Glad it stopped itching that. That can be maddening.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Diana_Prince245 said:


> the Google is your friend



This is one of my favorite sites for moments like this:

http://lmgtfy.com/

Type in a search term and it gives you a link. Then when you post that link in response to someone's question and they click it, it snarkily demonstrates how to use Google and then redirects to a Google search of that term. LOL. Here's a relevant example. 

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=sciatica


----------



## Lamia

soooo I call Pizza Hut to find out if they have a cut off time for making an online order since they close at 11. I don't get off work until 10pm so I wanted theorder to be ready around then. So I ask the lady this and she says "Well it would be nice if you would order in person?" I was like "I am sorry what did you say". She said "It would be nicer if you ordered in person so we could make sure we got the order correct". I said "Nevermind" and hung up. 

Online has store coupons that they don't honor in person or on the phone. I am not sure why this got under my skin, but it pissed me off.  So now I am going to pick up crappy ass Hardees on the way home which I hate.


----------



## CleverBomb

The cable that unlatches the under-seat storage on my motorscooter broke while I was running work-related paperwork around, locking my helmet and gloves and such inside the bike. 
Fortunately, the paperwork itself was not in the bike at the time, as it would have taken an hour I didn't have right then to "break into" (disassemble) the bike to retrieve it. 

-Rusty


----------



## Jess87

Lamia said:


> soooo I call Pizza Hut to find out if they have a cut off time for making an online order since they close at 11. I don't get off work until 10pm so I wanted theorder to be ready around then. So I ask the lady this and she says "Well it would be nice if you would order in person?" I was like "I am sorry what did you say". She said "It would be nicer if you ordered in person so we could make sure we got the order correct". I said "Nevermind" and hung up.
> 
> Online has store coupons that they don't honor in person or on the phone. I am not sure why this got under my skin, but it pissed me off.  So now I am going to pick up crappy ass Hardees on the way home which I hate.



They don't have a time option for pick-up? For delivery I know you can order in advance and have it delivered later on.


----------



## Gingembre

BigBeautifulMe said:


> This is one of my favorite sites for moments like this:
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/
> 
> Type in a search term and it gives you a link. Then when you post that link in response to someone's question and they click it, it snarkily demonstrates how to use Google and then redirects to a Google search of that term. LOL. Here's a relevant example.
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=sciatica



OH EM GEE! Thats awesome! :bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Whenever I come over to my moms house, inevitably my stomach gets upset the first night. Then when I go back to my dads, it gets upset again the first night there. Ugh!


----------



## Lamia

Jess87 said:


> They don't have a time option for pick-up? For delivery I know you can order in advance and have it delivered later on.



They do online you can put in what time you want to pick it up, but this is a small town and they constantly change their hours and policies. 

Last winter I put an order online to be picked up when ready and I put it in at 8:30 and was told they close at 9 and online orders had to be placed by 8 so that's why I called them. I wasn't sure if they were on winters hours yet. It was the stupidest thing ever. LAst time I said well can I place an order over the phone and she was like "Oh Yeah" I said well just copy if off of the online order and was told those were online coupons only. etc.


----------



## KittyKitten




----------



## Lovelyone

feeling unappreciated but also feeling good about boosting someone's confidence.


----------



## seavixen

Stupid remarks that people somehow think are intelligent and insightful are really irritating the hell out of me today.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

For the second time in a row now, I thought I was receiving a check, instead I get a packet of paperwork "Missing Paperwork" >;O IT'S NOT MISSING IF I'VE FILLED IT OUT THREE GOD DAMN TIMES!


----------



## Shosho

Those really annoying beliebers. They are crazy and super annoying, and I wish they would let me have my opinion and leave me alone.


----------



## Rojodi

Shosho said:


> Those really annoying beliebers. They are crazy and super annoying, and I wish they would let me have my opinion and leave me alone.



What? You, too, believe he's a no talented "singer"?


----------



## Saoirse

Justin Bieber is plenty talented and singing is just one!


----------



## CAMellie

That's a matter of opinion. To each their own.


----------



## Avichai

HottiMegan said:


> I'm sick.. it sucks. My eyes won't stop leaking and my nose is stuffed up.. ugh..




Guh. Howd'cha get it? I was semi-sick last week, caught some strange bug that caused serious migraine and a tired feeling for about a week, I've been seeing strange trails in my vision ever since. Fun stuff.


----------



## Shosho

No, I don't think he is that talented. I see alot of people who are a hundred times more talented than him. His voice is OK, but most of the lyrics to his songs don't have a meaning. And he repeats things in his songs over and over.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My cousin told me today, that whenever she eats or smokes a cigarette, her bitch sisters look at her and go "Wow, do you WANT to end up like Megan or what?" [in reference to my fatness, and my smoking habit. Keeping in mind that my cousin who is told this while eating weighs at the _most_ 140lb and she already hates her body. ] I'm flat furious, and I wish they would have said something to me today while we were all together, because shit would have hit their face.


----------



## Surlysomething

How can people that don't work go on more vacations than I do and I work full time?



Oh wait, I think I answered my own question.


----------



## HottiMegan

I just read that the weather tomorrow's going to be 80 degrees. I want cool weather for Halloween! So lame. I'm ready for the hot to be gone.


----------



## Mathias

These three loud, ditzy, and obnoxious girls who come by the apartment constantly prodding into my and my roommate's business. Ugh, GO AWAY!


----------



## CAMellie

I have a tooth abscess and look like a deranged lop-sided chipmunk today!


----------



## Lamia

My mini vacation is over....time to go back to work today


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm hungry but I can't bring myself to leave my room because my Stepmother is incredibly irritated today  [she's having quick black-outs which cause her to stumble/sometimes fall] and she's taking it out on _everyone._ Not 15 minutes ago she cussed me and my little brother out for not waiting outside to help carry groceries in from the van.


----------



## danielson123

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm hungry but I can't bring myself to leave my room because my Stepmother is incredibly irritated today  [she's having quick black-outs which cause her to stumble/sometimes fall] and she's taking it out on _everyone._ Not 15 minutes ago she cussed me and my little brother out for not waiting outside to help carry groceries in from the van.



One thing I've come to learn from being in similar situations over the years is to always, always, always keep some kind of snack in your bedroom. It comes in handy more often than you'd think.

I can't wait for the day where I finally either move out, or get a microwave and mini fridge in my room.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I woke up from my anger-induced nap to find out some serious _shit_ went down with one of my lady-friends. I'm furious, I'm flaming.


----------



## Mathias

A friend is moving away to Texas and wants me to go out to a going away breakfast with her on the same day that I may be going to New York for the day. I'm not all that inclined to go because she's bailed on me in the past when I've wanted to meet with her for lunch. I may not see her again for a long time, but it'll be even longer when I get to take a shopping trip to New York again.


----------



## BBWbonnie

I am pissed off that I only had one stuff crust pizza and not two:doh:


----------



## Mathias

Pottermore still isn't open to the public.


----------



## spiritangel

Mathias said:


> Pottermore still isn't open to the public.




yeah there was an announcement the betta testing period was extended mugglenet posted something about it on fb ages ago

sorry matty I am dying to play to people could have made a fortune selling their betta testing accounts thats for sure


----------



## Mathias

spiritangel said:


> yeah there was an announcement the betta testing period was extended mugglenet posted something about it on fb ages ago
> 
> sorry matty I am dying to play to people could have made a fortune selling their betta testing accounts thats for sure



The books have been keeping me busy. On the 4th one thus far.


----------



## The Orange Mage

I'm certain I'm either a Hufflepuff or a Ravenclaw.

For the thing that's annoying me? My work schedule. 8 days in a row? YAY. :|


----------



## Heyyou

Its going to be interesting to see if my sister's done-up overdramatic morning grumpyness wins over a preexisting appointment that she set, and my Mom doesnt appear to be doing anything about it. And they both stayed up talking last night so I cant figure this out.

Now they are "talking."

Sounds like she is awake to me. 

wtf ... yup, told ya, she is gonna blow off the family dentist over something really dumb and she is acting very rude.

Incredible.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm annoyed that my breathing hurts. I hate being sick. Having two kids in school means double the disease that comes home.


----------



## Heyyou

Guess who bounced a check! Screenshot if yall want it. (Referring to a check i deposited INto my account, FROM someone else, PERSONAL check NOT a PAYROLL check, or other type. Nice. And it cleared at first.. i mean, it wasnt supposed to be an issue, someone wrote me a check, i deposited it. Not my fault, though im sure someone will try to say it is.)

For now, a c/p will do...

Pending Transactions - Authorized transactions against your account that have not settled but affect your available balance. 
2 records found, displaying all records. 
Transaction Date Transaction Description Deposit Withdrawal 
11/03/2011 Returned Deposit/Payment from 2xxxxxx1 - MEMO $0.00 $50.00 
11/03/2011 Returned Deposit/Payment Fee from 2xxxx0 - MEMO $0.00 $20.00 

Account Account # Balance Available 
DEBIT CARD FFMC 85****848 ($51.21) ($51.21) 


I wasnt expecting that.

I also wonder if it was intentional or not. Could have been either one, honestly.

Tip: Dont help "friends" with money, just dont do it!!!!


----------



## Mathias

The three Stoogette's are hanging around our apartment again. :doh: I'm gonna do the best I can to try to avoid them.


----------



## penguin

Tantrums and meltdowns before 6:30, on top of being woken at 5:30 don't bode well for a busy day.


----------



## danielson123

I pulled an all-nighter last night helping my friend finish a film project he was working on. I'm now about 39 hours removed from sleep, and eagerly awaiting some. Problem is that I'm sitting on campus, a good 45 minutes from my bed, and I'm just too darn tired to get up and go home. Conundrums.


----------



## spacce

(Geek post)
Kernel 3.0+ makes my laptop net really slow.. but its a good kernel..
I hate to revert back to kernel 2.6 grrrrr


----------



## Gingembre

I'm working tomorrow night so I can't go to any fireworks parties. Booo! I do so love bonfire night.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I'm really sick so in general I feel crummy, plus I'm lonely and pouty


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My best friend is ignoring warnings from her friends, and even her own mother... all because _"He promised he'll never hit me"_. :doh:


----------



## Deven

Today, as some people know, is Guy Fawkes Day/Bonfire Night/Firework Night in the UK. So, I posted probably the most famous poem on my facebook: 



> Remember remember the fifth of November
> Gunpowder, treason and plot.
> I see no reason why gunpowder, treason
> Should ever be forgot...



Within minutes, I noticed someone put as their status:



> Everyone needs to stop quoting V for Vendetta! Not everyone thinks this is the greatest movie!!



And she proceeds to ramble about how boring she thought the movie was, and how everyone needs to shut up about it... now, I am a fan of the graphic novel, I'm in love with Alan Moore's work. I learned about Guy Fawkes in the American Education system, and maybe I was stupid to assume that everyone else did, too.

So my response:


> It's actually not a V for Vendetta reference. The Fifth of November is when Guy Fawkes tried to blow up Parliment in 1605, called the Gun Powder Plot. It's associated with V For Vendetta, which is an EXCELLENT graphic novel (the movie left something to be desired,) because V is wearing a Guy Fawkes mask and pulls off (well, Evie finishes it, really) the Gun Powder plot in a totalitarian government in (what was at the time) future London. Guy Fawkes failed, as his co-conspirators were pretty stupid, even going as far as alerting someone in Parliament through a letter, which was then shown to King James. Fawkes was tortured to reveal the name of his co-conspirators, and then executed, drawn, and quartered. The poem is to have people observe the Fifth of November, which is to give thanks that the Gun Powder Plot failed. It's called Bonfire Night, Guy Fawkes Day, and Firework Night. There are many more poems about Guy Fawkes Day, but the "Remember Remember" poem is the most famous.



So, when Breaking Dawn comes out and she starts squealing about it on facebook starts shouting with excitement, would it be wrong to do what she did, right back to her? Yes. But I might do it anyway, but I'm feeling petulant and childish today... maybe when Breaking Dawn comes out, I won't be in that sort of mood.

I know this rant was silly, but as I mentioned, I feel like someone crapped in my Easter basket.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm VERY annoyed with this today!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm annoyed that after being really sick for a week, (and not 100% yet) I am not getting any help getting the place back in order and clean. Computers and napping on the couch take precedence even though i'm totally stressed out at the mess. So i get to work myself to exhaustion so i can relax later.. He's going to get mad if I do too much but i have to make up for his slackerism.


----------



## Mathias

My friends and I all went out for hookah tonight, or at least tried to. We get there and find out that the place is closed because some people were having a private party. That was annoying enough, but what got on my nerves even worse was the fact that everyone kept complaining about how hungry they all were the whole night. In spite of that my friend decided to drive an extra 45 minutes out of the way to another hookah place (while passing 7 different fast food places that were open) only to find out that the next place was an hour wait at minimum. I ended up catching a ride back home with my other friend when the group split up because we didn't want to smoke in her cold garage. I feel like I made a good call but my Saturday night was a total waste.


----------



## Linda

My phones. Ugh!! I spent the entire weekend driving back and forth to the phone store. My Droid has been acting funny for over a week but Friday it just got worse. It started snapping pictures all on its own. Now if there were some great candid shots included I might not have been annoyed but you can only handle so many pictures of lint on the carpet and toes. lol Well it kept getting worse: wouldn't charge anymore. Lost calling capability. But continued to snap pictures. lol New phone on order. But for now had to activate one of my older phones from the drawer and of course non of my contacts crossed over. Grrrr. People call or text and I have no clue who it is and they want to play games. For Pete's (no I dont know him) sake!! Just say who it is. lol


----------



## penguin

Sore feet. I need a massage.


----------



## MattB

Jet lag...I was traveling last week in a country, two hours behind my time zone, that moved it's clocks back one hour the week before we do up here. So I went from two hours behind to three. Then, I came back to Canada late on Friday, only to switch the clocks back again one hour last night...

Frig.


----------



## Zandoz

Feeling totally drained, mentally and physically, all the time


----------



## HottiMegan

I feel so clueless and out of my league. I don't even know where to begin figure out the whole house buying thing. I guess find a mortgage first.. We found the house that, if it passes inspection, we'd like to spend the rest of our lives in. (and it has a pool!!!!!!)


----------



## Jess87

Elections. I'm so happy they're done for the year. Although, after the first three final notice warnings about the election I wanted to throw my phone. Gently. Possibly just set it down lightly, but with annoyance.


----------



## MisticalMisty

HottiMegan said:


> I feel so clueless and out of my league. I don't even know where to begin figure out the whole house buying thing. I guess find a mortgage first.. We found the house that, if it passes inspection, we'd like to spend the rest of our lives in. (and it has a pool!!!!!!)



You definitely need to find a lender and get approved before anything! You'll need employment verification, residency verification and they will run your credit report.

If you do get an approved lender and go through the process, do not use credit or open credit again until you sign the closing documents...lenders can run credit again up to the day of closing and if you've opened something..it can kick you out..for good sometimes.

Definitely get a home inspection and a home warranty. It will save your life ESPECIALLY with a pool! Start shopping around for home insurance. Talk to your car insurer to see if they off home insurance and if you can get a deal.

The process can be stressful as all get out, especially if a seller is involved. Don't get too emotionally attached and get all your ducks in a row before you start.

Good luck!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Three Words;

*It's Snowing Out.*


----------



## CAMellie

Tooth issues...yet again. I hope the antibiotics and pain meds kick in by tomorrow afternoon, dammit


----------



## Allie Cat

Your Plump Princess said:


> Three Words;
> 
> *It's Snowing Out.*



wow it's totes like 66 degrees where i live o_o


----------



## Lamia

Well I just put a new battery in my van in Oct and went out to go to work today and it wouldn't start. I am thinking it needs a new cable or the starter is going out. My brother checks everything and says it's the battery....I find out that the guy I bought the battery from closed up his shop and left town. FML.


----------



## CAMellie

You know what's annoying the hell out of me right now? People who personalize EVERYTHING! They will pick apart every. single. thing. they read or hear until they can find a shred of it that might POSSIBLY pertain to them in some vague way that only they can see...and then throw a hissy-fit about it. 

Despite the fact that this is a thread about NON Dims related annoyances...let's see how many people take this personally


----------



## JenFromOC

Facebook. So annoying.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Alicia Rose said:


> wow it's totes like 66 degrees where i live o_o


Meany! =( You get upper 60's ...







AND THIS, THIS IS WHAT I GET.


----------



## HottiMegan

Stress over the last few days culminating into digestive upset. I also just found out that my kids' dentist is retiring. I am so upset since he is so wonderful!


----------



## Lovelyone

My little niece (who is always with a sunny disposition) cried when she told me that the kids at the bus stop tease her for being a "big fat retard". She is mentally challenged and it breaks my heart to see that this little doll--who is nothing but kind to people--has to go through that kind of torment by children whose parents quite obviously have not taught them anything about common decency, manners and kindness.


----------



## Dromond

Your Plump Princess said:


> Meany! =( You get upper 60's ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THIS, THIS IS WHAT I GET.



You live in Wisconsin. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Saoirse

JenFromOC said:


> Facebook. So annoying.



Deactivated mine recently. Haven't really though about it since! Fuck facebook!


----------



## JenFromOC

Saoirse said:


> Deactivated mine recently. Haven't really though about it since! Fuck facebook!



I deactivated mine, and it caused me more drama then ever before....people were texting me because they thought I didn't like them anymore, etc. And I'm talking about normal, well-adjusted adults....LOL


----------



## Saoirse

JenFromOC said:


> I deactivated mine, and it caused me more drama then ever before....people were texting me because they thought I didn't like them anymore, etc. And I'm talking about normal, well-adjusted adults....LOL



getting rid of mine has had the opposite effect on me! Now I dont really hear from anyone! Helps that my cell phone broke the same week. 

I just got so sick of it. I was legit obsessed with whatever anyone had to say on fb, especially dudes I was interested in. And I was on the fb app on my phone ALL THE TIME! So glad I detached myself from that site. Also- I cant say that fb destroys marriages itself, but it sure makes it easier for people to tempt and be tempted. Ive witnessed it many times among friends.


----------



## CAMellie

For the second time in as many months I accidentally tipped over the bedside table - knocking over a 32oz mug of iced water all over the bed :doh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Everyone is mad at me, rightfully so, it's still annoying/frustrating because it sent me into a totally downer mood.


----------



## SMA413

I'm so annoyed that I got my hopes up. :/


----------



## Mathias

I asked a girl to the to the black and white gala tonight. She told me she was busy and wasn't going, yet tonight I see her there dancing with someone else. Not mad, just annoyed.


----------



## littlefairywren

Mathias said:


> I asked a girl to the to the black and white gala tonight. She told me she was busy and wasn't going, yet tonight I see her there dancing with someone else. Not mad, just annoyed.



Well that just totally sucks balls! Sorry about that, Matt.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Mathias said:


> I asked a girl to the to the black and white gala tonight. She told me she was busy and wasn't going, yet tonight I see her there dancing with someone else. Not mad, just annoyed.



What a witch!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm home alone with the dog tonight, our TV is acting stupid, and our net is being wonky.

-.- This is going to be a looong night.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Mathias said:


> I asked a girl to the to the black and white gala tonight. She told me she was busy and wasn't going, yet tonight I see her there dancing with someone else. Not mad, just annoyed.



She doesn't sound like the brightest bulb in the chandelier if she couldn't figure out you would see her there :doh:


----------



## rellis10

My earphones broke (the left ear just flickered then stopped working) and my back up pair don't stay in my ears well at all. Grrrrrrrr!


----------



## Shan34

The snow. And my inability to summon super powers to deal with it.


----------



## Linda

Gas prices. I have so many places to go and I have filled my car up three times in one week.  Ugh!


----------



## CAMellie

Allergies. I look like I've been crying for 12 hours and my nose is stuffed up.


----------



## Mathias

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> She doesn't sound like the brightest bulb in the chandelier if she couldn't figure out you would see her there :doh:



She actually came up to me and said hi. You're right about that one. :doh: What's annoying me right now is my roommate having people over at 4AM the last three nights to listen to dubstep. I need my damn sleep.


----------



## CAMellie

An in-law of one of my husbands aunts commented on a wedding picture on my FB page asking if I were my husbands Mom :doh:


----------



## penguin

I disagree with how hot it is today and will be all week. We're still in spring, the heat can wait til next month.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I got sick yesterday (flu-like symptoms), and while I'm feeling somewhat better today, I still haven't tried to eat anything, so I took the day off of work to try to get myself back on track. I HATE having to call in sick (especially when I'm actually sick).


----------



## rellis10

lovelylady78 said:


> I got sick yesterday (flu-like symptoms), and while I'm feeling somewhat better today, I still haven't tried to eat anything, so I took the day off of work to try to get myself back on track. I HATE having to call in sick (especially when I'm actually sick).



You mean you call in sick when you're NOT sick? HOW DARE YOU! 

Hope you feel better soon (hugs)


----------



## snuggletiger

trying to find the Lot I want for a price I want to pay for it.


----------



## Dromond

Nothing is annoying me today.

How odd.


----------



## danielson123

Dromond said:


> Nothing is annoying me today.



I hate when that happens. It annoys the shit out of me.


----------



## spacce

timing is what is frustrating me..
oh i am frustrated on more stuff, but i don't think the internet could handle it lol


----------



## Lovelyone

I've got the beginnings of a migraine headache starting. grrr.


----------



## rellis10

Now my backup earphones are acting up and the ones I 'bought' were out of stock so I have to wait even longer! :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

Whenever we break routine with Alex, he totally loses it. I'm tired so hubs is getting him ready for bed and Alex is tantruming up a storm. I am sooooooo ready for the kids to be in bed! (I think my tolerance is lower due to pms too though) I sometimes wonder if he might be slightly autistic due to his issues with things that shouldn't make him THAT upset.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

One word: 

Men.


----------



## Mathias

People who post their most intimate (and I mean intimate) details over Facebook. Makes me glad that my life is so dull.


----------



## SMA413

Getting blown off is never fun. :/


----------



## spiritangel

I just got a DVD I have been waiting ages for only to find instead of getting the one I paid for I got the first movie which I already have grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Deven

You know things are out of hand when you avoid using the word unmolested in a paper that has nothing sexual in it because of the University you go to....


----------



## Linda

My nice car got smashed on today!!! UGH! Thankfully it wasn't worse and no one got hurt.


----------



## spiritangel

HottiMegan said:


> Whenever we break routine with Alex, he totally loses it. I'm tired so hubs is getting him ready for bed and Alex is tantruming up a storm. I am sooooooo ready for the kids to be in bed! (I think my tolerance is lower due to pms too though) I sometimes wonder if he might be slightly autistic due to his issues with things that shouldn't make him THAT upset.



I know aspbergers kids need a very strong routine and do not handle change well from interacting with my cousins son  some kids genuinely just dont like any small changes just like some adults don't lots of hugs never fun


----------



## Deven

I slept for 14 hours and feel like I could sleep more.


----------



## MattB

Work. I seem to be in some sort of Bizarro universe today. Down is up, yes is no...


----------



## WVMountainrear

My eyes will not stop watering. All day so far I've had to read through a stream of tears.


----------



## Dromond

My stomach hates me today.


----------



## CAMellie

I feel like shit


----------



## Linda

The arrogance of some people. 

I personally think that it is very arrogant to push your own morality and points of view onto someone else. 

I understand people want to debate their point of view because they believe they are "right" but it crosses the line when you attack the intelligence of the other person simply because they do not agree with you and cross over to your way of thinking. It is a form of bullying and quite frankly, it pisses me off. 

In the end, everyone has free will to choose their own path. If more of us embraced the differences in one another instead of attacking them I think we would all have richer life experiences because of it.


----------



## Jess87

The NBA lockout.


----------



## spacce

I was going to do some shoveling , after I cleared out 2 plots of land yesterday.. and the rain happens to bring its ugly head out.. I love the rain, but it likes to come around when I don't want it to..


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My mother continues to tell everybody in the family except me that I have Asperger's, which I don't. I went to a psych doc and asked. I have PTSD and relatively high anxiety levels. Just because I was obsessed with rock music as a 13- and 14-year-old does not mean I have Asperger's. sigh.


----------



## Mathias

People who don't realize that a telephone works both ways and think Facebook is the only way to keep in contact with me.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

People who say one thing, but do the complete opposite.


----------



## CastingPearls

Diana_Prince245 said:


> My mother continues to tell everybody in the family except me that I have Asperger's, which I don't. I went to a psych doc and asked. I have PTSD and relatively high anxiety levels. Just because I was obsessed with rock music as a 13- and 14-year-old does not mean I have Asperger's. sigh.


Tell everyone your mom has early onset dementia.


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> Tell everyone your mom has early onset dementia.




*LIKE! * :bow:


----------



## CAMellie

CastingPearls said:


> Tell everyone your mom has early onset dementia.



THIS...made me laugh!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

CastingPearls said:


> Tell everyone your mom has early onset dementia.



This is one of the most tempting things ever.


----------



## CastingPearls

Diana_Prince245 said:


> This is one of the most tempting things ever.


You're welcome.


----------



## Surlysomething

stress


good thing I have a bit of a shelf booty or my pants would be around my ankles at any given time


----------



## Diana_Prince245

The Bieber haired one's older brother is in town, which is severely cutting down on the amount of time I get to see him (since I'm not ready for the meeting the family thing). I hate the holidays.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

The moment that you get the perfect snarky comeback moments after you can actually use it.


----------



## Deven

A former friend and I were having an argument about Twilight, because she was like "I find it ridiculous that people don't like Twilight because it isn't real, but like Harry Potter."

I said, frankly, that I thought Edward was abusive toward Bella. And it just degraded from there. But that's not where SHE ended. Oh no. She had to low blow about the scandal at my school because she had nothing intelligent to rebut me with.

I defriended her.

Good riddance to bad rubbish. If you need to low blow about something unrelated because you can't think of something intelligent and on topic to say, you don't need to be in my life.


----------



## CastingPearls

Jeeshchristina -quote- The moment that you get the perfect snarky comeback moments after you can actually use it.



There's a perfect term for it in French:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'esprit_de_l'escalier


----------



## Jeeshcristina

CastingPearls said:


> Jeeshchristina -quote- The moment that you get the perfect snarky comeback moments after you can actually use it.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a perfect term for it in French:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'esprit_de_l'escalier



I think I've decided what my first tattoo should read. Hahaha.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I thought I had a new roommate, but I hadn't heard from him in a few days and he was supposed to come sign his lease. I e-mailed him to see what was up, and he said he'd just looked at another place and he wouldn't move into mine for more than $240 a month (and my place is already under market value for this area, which runs closer to $350 than $280) and no lease. I told him to shove it. I turned decent people down to rent to him. Jerk!


----------



## AuntHen

Snowbirds. It's that time of year again. :\


----------



## SMA413

Strep :/ 

I hate calling in sick for work.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

SMA413 said:


> Strep :/
> 
> I hate calling in sick for work.


Dude that sucks, Get better soon!


----------



## snuggletiger

severe back ache that won't go away. Amscray I say


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My parents are De-cluttering the living room for the upcoming holidays, so I'm getting bulky shit like a round coffee table and lamps and a vacuum cleaner to keep in my room until after Christmas. Meanwhile I have to swap these items out but can't because it's too cramped in my room to maneuver things and I can't temporarily place items in the alcove outside my bedroom door, as that's the classroom and when stuff goes in there even for a few minutes, it pisses off my stepmother. 

Guah. :doh:


----------



## Zandoz

I'm still fighting a sinus infection that has been going on for a couple months.


----------



## HottiMegan

Hay fever.. I spent a bit of my afternoon out with the wind whipping around and now my eyes feel heavy and my sneezometer is pegged. My chest hurts from sneezing so much. (muscular, not bronchial or lung)


----------



## Lovelyone

It bothers me how other peoples anger and bitterness are contagious. Its hard to be around that all the time without having an urge to send it back to where it came from. Ugh,. and just so that no one here takes it personally, this is a NON-Dimensions thing, btw


----------



## littlefairywren

Waking up at 5am when it's so not necessary, just to think about stuff. It never switches off!


----------



## Linda

Laundry. I swear it's never ending. I don't even remember wearing this much clothes in the past few days. HaHaha


----------



## MattB

The imperial system.

Metric is so choice...if you have the means, I highly recommend it...


----------



## rellis10

Not having enough spare cash for a sweater I really like.... maybe in a week or two.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I've been feeling so tired lately. Not hungry, not thirsty, just tired-- but I _really_ need work hours because this is going to be the hours that make or break my xmas spending. :doh:


----------



## AuntHen

ohhh things... that are probably only made worse by my stupid hormones :\


----------



## Dromond

Dan the Man is LEAVING!


----------



## CleverBomb

Managed to wreck the USB port on my tablet. 
Might be able to fix it, might not.
At least I can still use bluetooth accessories with it. 

-Rusty


----------



## CAMellie

My husband has decided he is a douche tonight and is inserting the word penis into EVERY comment he makes :doh:


----------



## Deven

Must be douchey husband night:

I've slept 10 hours over the past THREE days. If that. So, I finally start falling asleep, with some much needed chemical assistance, and I say, "Honey, I'm falling asleep. If you're going to turn on the ligh tplease do it now.. (we share a bedroom in the house with my mom and gramma, so this is also our living space) ." 

What does he do? He waits another 10 minutes. I was at that place between awake and asleep when you're just about to fall asleep when he turns on the light, putzes around (with the bed because I messed the sheets up,) and then goes back to his computer. It took me another 2 hours to fall asleep, so I only got 5 hours last night. I actually started to cry... I'm pretty sure he felt like a jerk by the time that was over.

I'm still exhausted.


----------



## KevinMichaelJohnson

i was getting harassed by a customer at my job. i work at a rehearsal studio, and this guys band wasnt on the schedule for the day, yet they showed up anyway. i checked with my boss, he forgot to add them to the schedule. the bass player was literally screaming at me telling me i dont know how to do my job, telling me i owe him gas money this and that, right off the bat. he lied about who he scheduled the rehearsal with, and what day he called. he wouldnt let me confront him haha. he shushed me. after their rehearsal, he asked me about our cancellation policy, and i started explaining it. he cut me off almost immidiately and was like "youre being indirect with me!" even though i was reading it word for word off a paper, like its even that hard to understand a cancellation policy. he left the place calling me an idiot jackass. anyway my boss is so desperate for business, instead of banning that asshole which is what he said he was gonna do, he neglected to call me in for work, and than gave me only 2 days a week. that, is what is annoying me right now.


----------



## KevinMichaelJohnson

KevinMichaelJohnson said:


> i was getting harassed by a customer at my job. i work at a rehearsal studio, and this guys band wasnt on the schedule for the day, yet they showed up anyway. i checked with my boss, he forgot to add them to the schedule. the bass player was literally screaming at me telling me i dont know how to do my job, telling me i owe him gas money this and that, right off the bat. he lied about who he scheduled the rehearsal with, and what day he called. he wouldnt let me confront him haha. he shushed me. after their rehearsal, he asked me about our cancellation policy, and i started explaining it. he cut me off almost immidiately and was like "youre being indirect with me!" even though i was reading it word for word off a paper, like its even that hard to understand a cancellation policy. he left the place calling me an idiot jackass. anyway my boss is so desperate for business, instead of banning that asshole which is what he said he was gonna do, he neglected to call me in for work, and than gave me only 2 days a week. that, is what is annoying me right now.


 there were other instances which led to my boss wanting to ban him, the guy was a real pest around the studio, yet that didnt happen...


----------



## willowmoon

Stubbed the big toe of my right foot on the couch.


----------



## rellis10

Wanting to help but only having text to work with


----------



## Weeze

a caretaker brought two mentally retarded women into our salon today and she was SO MEAN to them. She was rude to us too, but the way she talked to her ladies was absolutely disgusting, and what was worse was that the two student stylists who got them were almost just as bad with the ladies, acting like they weren't real people. I got so upset and it totally showed


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

That would have upset me, too.  Any chance you know what agency the caretaker was with or what her name was? Maybe there's some way you can report her. 

Sorry (((((Krissy))))), that's really awful.


----------



## littlefairywren

It's humid with a capital H, and any movement feels disgusting. Summer is extremely overrated.


----------



## sugar and spice

Weeze said:


> a caretaker brought two mentally retarded women into our salon today and she was SO MEAN to them. She was rude to us too, but the way she talked to her ladies was absolutely disgusting, and what was worse was that the two student stylists who got them were almost just as bad with the ladies, acting like they weren't real people. I got so upset and it totally showed



That would have made me very angry too. I agree with Ginny if there is any way you could report the staff person that brought the ladies to the salon to her employer you should try and do it. Those women deserve respect and to be treated well and might not be able to speak up for themselves, it would be such a kindness and good deed if you could help them.


----------



## Jack Secret

It's really sad. A lot of times people who take jobs as caretakers for people like that are actually the least qualified to be caretakers. I have personal aids that help me due to my paralysis. They tell me about so many stories like this Or even worse. Chances are she is physically mistreating them as well.



Weeze said:


> a caretaker brought two mentally retarded women into our salon today and she was SO MEAN to them. She was rude to us too, but the way she talked to her ladies was absolutely disgusting, and what was worse was that the two student stylists who got them were almost just as bad with the ladies, acting like they weren't real people. I got so upset and it totally showed


----------



## CAMellie

I decided to give couponing a try so I signed up for my local supermarket's e-coupon program. I was VERY excited to see some really awesome ones that I could actually use...and the effing printer WON'T WORK!!! :doh:


----------



## SMA413

My car won't start this afternoon. Luckily, I don't go back to work until Wednesday so hopefully I'll be able to get everything fixed tomorrow. I was NOT looking forward to this expense.


----------



## snuggletiger

Can't find the coins I want for my coin collection


----------



## imfree

Can't get no sleeves for my records, can't find no laces for my shoes. Can't get no fancy notes on my blue guitar...:doh:


----------



## MattB

I think I have tinnitus.


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> I think I have tinnitus.



"Picked up my guitar to blast away the clouds. Somebody in the next room yells ya' gotta' *turn that damn thing down*!!!"

I think I know why you have ringing ears, Matt.


----------



## danielson123

There's nothing quite like staying at a house with pretty much no food left in it. How some people let their grocery supply get so low sometimes is beyond me. And trust me, money isn't an issue here.


----------



## CAMellie

I had dental surgery today, the novocaine has worn off, and the vicodin is NOT working


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I am so annoyed by many things right now that I can't even pick one thing to express my annoyance about!


----------



## CleverBomb

CAMellie said:


> I had dental surgery today, the novocaine has worn off, and the vicodin is NOT working


So much for trying to transcend dental medication. 

Seriously, though, get well soon. 

-Rusty
(Zen again, maybe not). 
The pun was on "Trancendental Meditation".


----------



## CleverBomb

I lost the Pacific Coast Highway. 
It wasn't in my coat pocket, either. I checked. 

(Actualy, I made a wrong turn and ended up in Petaluma, CA. Guess I'll catch the 101 to just short of the Golden Gate Bridge in the morning, and press on from there.)

-Rusty


----------



## WVMountainrear

I can't sleep...I'm hot...I'm restless...I'm having intermittent stabbing pains in my shin...

*sigh*

Morphea flare-up. I'm developing a new spot. Great.


----------



## Surlysomething

The ebb and flow of heartbreak.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

lovelylady78 said:


> I can't sleep...I'm hot...I'm restless...I'm having intermittent stabbing pains in my shin...
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Morphea flare-up. I'm developing a new spot. Great.



That sounds not fun.  Sorry.  Hope the pain goes away soon and you get some sleep!


----------



## WVMountainrear

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That sounds not fun.  Sorry.  Hope the pain goes away soon and you get some sleep!



Oh, it will. In a few hours, I will be sleeping soundly, in no pain, and will wake up with a red spot on my leg. It will be unsightly but nothing more. I just hate the insomnia that seems to come along with it...that's the only real disruption. I can take a little pain and having the actual spot, but I hate not getting any rest in the interim.


----------



## danielson123

Gram just sneezed so hard she shit her pants.

This day is bananas, B-A-N-A-N-A-S!!


----------



## Lamia

Yesterday I had 4 hours of sleep because the doctor called to tell me they were putting me on a second antibiotic then I worked 12 hours and went to sleep around 4amish and they called and woke me up TODAY to tell me they changed the antibiotic....seriously stop waking me up. So another 4 hours of sleep and another long work day.  Grrrrr


----------



## Linda

I think I am annoyed with myself.

Ever had one of those times where you have everything you _need_ but still very empty inside? I don't know if it's because I am turning 40 soon or if its the uneasy feeling and stress from work but something is up. On the one side I feel happy. I am not sad nor depressed; I just feel empty. Like something is missing and so for the past month or so I have been on this quest. I don't know where it is taking me or what I might find at the end of this journey. I am ready for whatever it is. I just want this "thirst" to subside.


----------



## MattB

Linda said:


> I think I am annoyed with myself.
> 
> Ever had one of those times where you have everything you _need_ but still very empty inside? I don't know if it's because I am turning 40 soon or if its the uneasy feeling and stress from work but something is up. On the one side I feel happy. I am not sad nor depressed; I just feel empty. Like something is missing and so for the past month or so I have been on this quest. I don't know where it is taking me or what I might find at the end of this journey. I am ready for whatever it is. I just want this "thirst" to subside.



You're not alone, I felt like this all year so I decided to work harder and do more things. On the plus side I had a ton of amazing opportunities open up, but on the down side I'm absolutely exhausted. Best year ever, but I'm glad it's over...and I still feel blah somehow. So, I gotta keep moving...

I also realize this helps you in no way whatsoever. I could've just said "I hear ya!"


----------



## SMA413

I'm annoyed that over the last three years, I can't get him out of my life.


It annoys me that I don't really want him gone, even though he has a girlfriend and I'm dating a guy that I'm crazy about. I wish I could change and that I had the strength to "break up" with him and stand by it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Linda said:


> I think I am annoyed with myself.
> 
> Ever had one of those times where you have everything you _need_ but still very empty inside? I don't know if it's because I am turning 40 soon or if its the uneasy feeling and stress from work but something is up. On the one side I feel happy. I am not sad nor depressed; I just feel empty. Like something is missing and so for the past month or so I have been on this quest. I don't know where it is taking me or what I might find at the end of this journey. I am ready for whatever it is. I just want this "thirst" to subside.



Can I make a suggestion? Volunteer some time at a homeless shelter if you aren't already doing this. It has a great way of putting just how fortunate you really are into perspective. Just an idea.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm annoyed that it's frigid outside, and I know it's only going to get colder. >=( 

Under 30 degrees should not exist!


----------



## rellis10

Why doesn't that plus-size men's clothes site use plus-size models? I want to see what that jumper would look like on a dude closer to my size, not a relatively fit middle aged guy.

EDIT: Oh, and the Jobcentre.... what's new?


----------



## Surlysomething

rellis10 said:


> Why doesn't that plus-size men's clothes site use plus-size models? I want to see what that jumper would look like on a dude closer to my size, not a relatively fit middle aged guy.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and the Jobcentre.... what's new?


 
What's a jumper? And I was under the impression that it's something a chick would wear.


----------



## rellis10

Surlysomething said:


> What's a jumper? And I was under the impression that it's something a chick would wear.



A sweater. it's a wonder how meanings of certain words change with location, I never knew the word jumper was more associated with women :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

rellis10 said:


> A sweater. it's a wonder how meanings of certain words change with location, I never knew the word jumper was more associated with women :happy:



we univerally call them jumpers to. Funny sweater is considered more feminine here.

Wishing i had a fancy mobile that let me connect to the net on my laptop as i am out of net right in the middle of 12tags. Waiting to see how my readings do on ebay. If I sell some will pull out other modem and recharge it.


----------



## Jack Secret

I completely empathize with you, Linda. I've been feeling the exact same way about three years now. Let us know you find a way to quench your thirst.



Linda said:


> I think I am annoyed with myself.
> 
> Ever had one of those times where you have everything you _need_ but still very empty inside? I don't know if it's because I am turning 40 soon or if its the uneasy feeling and stress from work but something is up. On the one side I feel happy. I am not sad nor depressed; I just feel empty. Like something is missing and so for the past month or so I have been on this quest. I don't know where it is taking me or what I might find at the end of this journey. I am ready for whatever it is. I just want this "thirst" to subside.


----------



## Surlysomething

rellis10 said:


> A sweater. it's a wonder how meanings of certain words change with location, I never knew the word jumper was more associated with women :happy:


 
Interesting. I guess I don't know many men that wear sweaters in general (except Hozay, haha) so I don't hear jumper from them if they're across the pond.

Thanks for clearing that up. A jumper here is kind of a dress without sleeves. HAHA.


----------



## danielson123

I just saw the trailer for the new Three Stooges movie. Are you serious bro? It looks horrible...

I mean it didn't work with 2 of the good stooges in the team, what makes them think it'll work with zero good stooges? :doh:


----------



## activistfatgirl

It is super annoying to try to figure out a health and wellness plan in the midst of my batshit crazy life.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm annoyed that our roommates' family is acting like we're not here or something


----------



## TexasTrouble

I'm annoyed that there's a giant pile of student papers on my coffee table....and they're not grading themselves. 
Sheesh. You would have thought we could have come up with the technology for this by now. I guess _I'm_ going to have to grade them. Fine. Whatever.


----------



## 1love_emily

So as you know I've been reading the Hunger Games? I finished the second book yesterday, and I'm on the wait list to get the third book from the "Hunger Games Library" that is my Learning Community Sophomore Sponsor... 

Annelise bought a Hunger Games book set. It's beautiful. Hard cover books in a nice little box. After she admires it, I ask her if I could borrow the third book, as it won't take me long to read. 

She gives me a death glare, sighs, and says "well, I don't know. I don't want it to get ruined". And I'm just like "uhh... well I'm not going to wreck it. Just read it.". Then she says "You can read it if you promise not to bend any pages or break the binding. I want to save these forever". I couldn't help myself, so I asked "Do you plan on reading the series ever again?" And all she says is "Maybe" before leaving the room. 

I'm living with a psychotic, hoarding, nocturnal zealot. Winter break can not come soon enough. 

Also, she told me today that she thinks "Happy Holidays" is politically incorrect and that Christians shouldn't be persecuted for saying "Merry Christmas" and "God bless America". I'm living with the Fox News Station, apparently. 

Whee. 

Only 9 more days. 9. more. days.


----------



## Mathias

I had a bit of trouble concentrating on typing up my Ethics Communications final while the person sitting at my left in the Library was constantly staring like &#3232;_&#3232; at me for whatever reason. :huh:


----------



## Deven

This is going to sound weird, but follow me. It also isn't major, but it annoys me.

So, everyone in the house gets special treats. Gram gets fig newtons, mom buys peanut buffs and Edy's Coconut bars (we all have special drinks.) My husband gets his cigarettes. Also, he has no regard for my weird OCD. I can't walk past a faucet without wedding my hands. What else happens is that I can't eat unnumbered things (excluding vegetables.) I don't get anything that no one else touches! Seriously. 

So, I ask my husband to go get me something to eat. I really was glad when he said yes. He comes back upstairs with the food... and he comes back with two of the last four of the burritos I bought for myself, which I made everyone aware that they were for me.

Now, I can't eat the damned left over burrito. There's only one. (It has to be even for my OCD..)

If someone finishes something of anothers, fingers are pointed and people get upsets. "Well, SOMEONE ate my last *blank*: I know this doesn't seem annoying worthy, but eveyrone digs into my things, and often times, I don't get them at all. I don't eat sweets a lot. I bought myself Edy's peach bars and I didn't get a single one out of the package. They were there for only 2 or 3 says.

This is TOTALLY a first world problem, but I'm really frustrated. I go for lestovers from a restaurant, and they are gone by morning.

What bothers me most is everyone snaps at me if I take something that's there. Like I took a think peppermint patty from Gram, and I joked how small they were (dollar store brand) she snapped "They were''t for you!"

I ate chips with ranch dressing. What does my husband do? Takes the bowl and doesn't give it back. I asked my mom to stop and get me chips (AT the grocery store, list in hand.) And she forgets. I don't have money, she supports me, but when I piointed it out, she was like "Oh, Deven, I'm sorry. Remnd me later.

I also don't think I'd be so angry if people just didn't come into my and steal my candy. Gram seriously took the opportunity while we were moving that she stole candy. Leaving it in a jar. She didn't eve ask. I'm not MAD about that, but it's been building.

If I say anything, it'll cause a rift. What was supposed to be "our" house has turned into Grandma's house. I'm sick of being the only person who doesn't get something just for me. As I said, whitewine, but I'm tired of being an oversight. What annoys me is that I don't ask for expensive items. A bag of spinach and some cheese and butter and I'm happy.

So angry....


----------



## Deven

DevenDoom said:


> This is going to sound weird, but follow me. It also isn't major, but it annoys me.
> 
> So, everyone in the house gets special treats. Gram gets fig newtons, mom buys peanut buffs and Edy's Coconut bars (we all have special drinks.) My husband gets his cigarettes. Also, he has no regard for my weird OCD. I can't walk past a faucet without wedding my hands. What else happens is that I can't eat unnumbered things (excluding vegetables.) I don't get anything that no one else touches! Seriously.
> 
> So, I ask my husband to go get me something to eat. I really was glad when he said yes. He comes back upstairs with the food... and he comes back with two of the last four of the burritos I bought for myself, which I made everyone aware that they were for me.
> 
> Now, I can't eat the damned left over burrito. There's only one. (It has to be even for my OCD..)
> 
> If someone finishes something of anothers, fingers are pointed and people get upsets. "Well, SOMEONE ate my last *blank*: I know this doesn't seem annoying worthy, but eveyrone digs into my things, and often times, I don't get them at all. I don't eat sweets a lot. I bought myself Edy's peach bars and I didn't get a single one out of the package. They were there for only 2 or 3 says.
> 
> This is TOTALLY a first world problem, but I'm really frustrated. I go for lestovers from a restaurant, and they are gone by morning.
> 
> What bothers me most is everyone snaps at me if I take something that's there. Like I took a think peppermint patty from Gram, and I joked how small they were (dollar store brand) she snapped "They were''t for you!"
> 
> I ate chips with ranch dressing. What does my husband do? Takes the bowl and doesn't give it back. I asked my mom to stop and get me chips (AT the grocery store, list in hand.) And she forgets. I don't have money, she supports me, but when I piointed it out, she was like "Oh, Deven, I'm sorry. Remnd me later.
> 
> I also don't think I'd be so angry if people just didn't come into my and steal my candy. Gram seriously took the opportunity while we were moving that she stole candy. Leaving it in a jar. She didn't eve ask. I'm not MAD about that, but it's been building.
> 
> If I say anything, it'll cause a rift. What was supposed to be "our" house has turned into Grandma's house. I'm sick of being the only person who doesn't get something just for me. As I said, whitewine, but I'm tired of being an oversight. What annoys me is that I don't ask for expensive items. A bag of spinach and some cheese and butter and I'm happy.
> 
> So angry....


 
wetting* my hands and uneven numbered things* and two should be three.... I was really tired when I wrote this


----------



## CAMellie

I'm annoyed with myself for watching the Three Stooges trailer :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

I have a co-worker who constantly critiques everyone food choices.

I ignore it. If I didn't I swear it would get ugly.


----------



## CastingPearls

DevenDoom said:


> This is going to sound weird, but follow me. It also isn't major, but it annoys me....
> 
> So angry....


We all have our idiosyncrasies so I can't judge on the specifics but this has nothing to do with food and everything to do with respect. Your family, for whatever reason, (perhaps it's because you say your mom supports you and sees you as a child rather than an adult) doesn't respect you, what you have to say, what belongs to you, etc. 

When it comes to your grandmother, they (and everyone who makes excuses for them) uses the 'well, they're X years old' defense when the truth is often that they were like that when they were 20, 30 and 40 and are just milking the age thing to manipulate people. I have an 87-year-old grandmother who hasn't spoken to me in a week because she thinks she deserves the right to know how much alimony exactly I'm getting and I just laugh and tell her, 'NO. No arguments, no discussions, no negotiations, old lady--I got your number and you aren't fooling me.' This has been after being polite, deflecting, distracting and even asking for intervention from my dad. You may have to make a stand, not have a tantrum. HOW, depends on your temper, theirs and if they're the type to retaliate, etc. Good luck and I know you posted to vent but I'm responding because I've been in your shoes.


----------



## Surlysomething

DevenDoom said:


> If I say anything, it'll cause a rift. What was supposed to be "our" house has turned into Grandma's house. I'm sick of being the only person who doesn't get something just for me. As I said, whitewine, but I'm tired of being an oversight. What annoys me is that I don't ask for expensive items. A bag of spinach and some cheese and butter and I'm happy.
> 
> So angry....


 
You live there. You have every right to be included, to FEEL included and to be treated with respect.


----------



## Blackjack

CAMellie said:


> I'm annoyed with myself for watching the Three Stooges trailer :doh:



It looks painfully horrible, but some of the new takes on old gags got a chuckle out of me.


----------



## Linda

I made way too many different plans tomorrow night and because I am such a planner might head might explode. lol Hoping things just work out smoothly.


----------



## HottiMegan

I am hurting today..stomach, head and hips..


----------



## CAMellie

I have 2 friends on Facebook who are the most pessimistic people I have ever known. They can find the bad in EVERYTHING!! 1 of them is actually complaining because (after she basically begged for help) someone sent her a check and they put her married name. "Don't send me money I can't spend." Seriously?!?!? I would be thanking the person profusely and then let them know...in private...that I am unable to cash it and would they mind sending a new one with a different last name.

I would delete them but it would cause more trouble than it's worth.:doh:


----------



## 1love_emily

My room smells like popcorn and feet. Gross.


----------



## CastingPearls

1love_emily said:


> My room smells like popcorn and feet. Gross.


What kind of popcorn?






I kid, I kid.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

The school library closed the quiet floors at 7 during dead week. One more reason for people to think we're an academic joke.


----------



## CAMellie

The "So when are you planning on having a baby?" talk has begun :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CAMellie said:


> The "So when are you planning on having a baby?" talk has begun :doh:



Lol, some of the women I work with also complain about this occurrence. Jeez, the pressure :blink:


----------



## SMA413

My ice cream is severely freezer burnt.


----------



## HottiMegan

CAMellie said:


> The "So when are you planning on having a baby?" talk has begun :doh:



I got married at 19 and my mother in law started putting the screws to us like a year before we got married! I'm always curious if friends are planning a family but I never intrude on them like that. I think it's a rude question.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm annoyed that nearly every day some body part hurts.. Its not always the same one.. right now my elbow is killing me.. i slept in a weird position with it and now it's sore.


----------



## SMA413

I'm really craving some Lucky Charms right now but my pantry and fridge are pretty bare. Oh well...


----------



## Lovelyone

my 16 year old TV is finally on it's death bed and I haven't the money to purchase a new one. One of the colored bulbs blew and the picture is all red and there are tiny red lines going through it. Everyone looks like they are sunburned. I guess its time that it finally died. There aren't any buttons on it and I change the channels with the eraser of a pencil. *sigh


----------



## imfree

Lovelyone said:


> my 16 year old TV is finally on it's death bed and I haven't the money to purchase a new one. One of the colored bulbs blew and the picture is all red and there are tiny red lines going through it. Everyone looks like they are sunburned. I guess its time that it finally died. There aren't any buttons on it and I change the channels with the eraser of a pencil. *sigh



Sorry to hear your telly bit the big one, literally, as the picture tube went bad.


----------



## Surlysomething

Lovelyone said:


> my 16 year old TV is finally on it's death bed and I haven't the money to purchase a new one. One of the colored bulbs blew and the picture is all red and there are tiny red lines going through it. Everyone looks like they are sunburned. I guess its time that it finally died. There aren't any buttons on it and I change the channels with the eraser of a pencil. *sigh


 
There's a free section on Craigslist and I noticed there are a lot of working tvs up for grabs on it. I'm not sure where you live, but it might be a good idea if you're strapped for cash.


----------



## HottiMegan

I also suggest checking out your local freecycling group. I go to one on yahoo groups for my area. You can request items like a tv and you might get lucky and find one. I have freecycled a load of stuff over the years. I'm probably going to be very active as the move approaches.


----------



## Jack Secret

I hate to hear that you're feeling bad! It seems that a lot of your posts are related to some pain issue. Are you having chronic problems? Either way I hope you get to feeling better soon.

C



HottiMegan said:


> I'm annoyed that nearly every day some body part hurts.. Its not always the same one.. right now my elbow is killing me.. i slept in a weird position with it and now it's sore.


----------



## penguin

Lovelyone said:


> my 16 year old TV is finally on it's death bed and I haven't the money to purchase a new one. One of the colored bulbs blew and the picture is all red and there are tiny red lines going through it. Everyone looks like they are sunburned. I guess its time that it finally died. There aren't any buttons on it and I change the channels with the eraser of a pencil. *sigh



The TV in my bedroom is dying too, but it makes everyone look like Smurfs. It's too big for me to move, even with help, so it's still sitting there.

I'm annoyed because I'm sick. BOO on summer colds, especially when my daughter has a milder version of it. Sympathy does not run strong in 4 year olds.


----------



## spiritangel

penguin said:


> The TV in my bedroom is dying too, but it makes everyone look like Smurfs. It's too big for me to move, even with help, so it's still sitting there.
> 
> I'm annoyed because I'm sick. BOO on summer colds, especially when my daughter has a milder version of it. Sympathy does not run strong in 4 year olds.




Try the Salvos as they have a lot of 2nd hand tvs these days my sis got mine for me for $5 (I paid her for it but still is just cause they non digital )

and I second the summer cold thing I have had one for 2 weeks now driving me nuts


----------



## 1love_emily

I can't stand my room mate.

Quite honestly, I don't know if I can live with her another semester.

She's messy, she's a religious zealot, she thinks I'm a whore, she's a Republican, she's a grade grubber, she's a night owl, she talks obnoxiously loud, she steals my perfume..... the list can go on, but I don't want to think of all of this negativity right now.


----------



## cinnamitch

1love_emily said:


> I can't stand my room mate.
> 
> Quite honestly, I don't know if I can live with her another semester.
> 
> She's messy, she's a religious zealot, she thinks I'm a whore, she's a Republican, she's a grade grubber, she's a night owl, she talks obnoxiously loud, she steals my perfume..... the list can go on, but I don't want to think of all of this negativity right now.



My daughter went through 2 horrible roomies before she finally managed to snag a private dorm room for her last 2 years


----------



## TexasTrouble

1love_emily said:


> I can't stand my room mate.
> 
> Quite honestly, I don't know if I can live with her another semester.
> 
> She's messy, she's a religious zealot, she thinks I'm a whore, she's a Republican, she's a grade grubber, she's a night owl, she talks obnoxiously loud, she steals my perfume..... the list can go on, but I don't want to think of all of this negativity right now.



Can you tell I'm a teacher in the middle of grading that this is my internal commentary to how I read your post?:

Messy (well, not everyone has the same standards), religious zealot (just ignore her), thinks you're a whore (okay, that's a little...), Republican (ooh...live and let live?), grade grubber (AW HELL NO! TIME FOR THE BEATDOWN, EMILY!). I'm just kidding about the last one...just enjoy your break from each other. On the bright side, if her grubbing doesn't work out, maybe you won't be seeing her back in the spring?


----------



## littlefairywren

CAMellie said:


> The "So when are you planning on having a baby?" talk has begun :doh:



When people used to ask me that I was so tempted to say "when you grow a second head out of your arse," but it would never have gone down well


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm annoyed at my own lack of talent. 

I hate when I'm recording music and I just wish I had someone else here competent enough that I could trust to play other parts for me, instead of running around playing them myself or just not playing them because I have to do everything. 

I need someone to help me with harmony at the moment.


----------



## spiritangel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm annoyed at my own lack of talent.
> 
> I hate when I'm recording music and I just wish I had someone else here competent enough that I could trust to play other parts for me, instead of running around playing them myself or just not playing them because I have to do everything.
> 
> I need someone to help me with harmony at the moment.



Hugs and YOU ARE AMAZINGLY TALENTED!!!! JUST FYI your three ships is one of my fav dims videos I made my sister and nieces watch it to and they loved it 


I have lunch with a friend tomorrow and now I have to rush her chrissy pressie and finish all my cards and do a whole list of things tonight all with this stooopid summer cold and the landlords mowed the lawns which only makes it all worse cause I have a cold wrapped in hayfever can we say fun lol


----------



## Dromond

Two things are really annoying me right now. Being poor, and being in pain. Both really suck.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I broke my brothers favorite cup tonight ( the night his last gerbil dies), and to top it I cut myself picking up my mess, and missed a piece that somehow managed to scratch my ankle. What the actual fuck x___x


----------



## Lovelyone

Surlysomething said:


> There's a free section on Craigslist and I noticed there are a lot of working tvs up for grabs on it. I'm not sure where you live, but it might be a good idea if you're strapped for cash.






HottiMegan said:


> I also suggest checking out your local freecycling group. I go to one on yahoo groups for my area. You can request items like a tv and you might get lucky and find one. I have freecycled a load of stuff over the years. I'm probably going to be very active as the move approaches.



Thank you both for the very good ideas. I did check out Craigslist free section (cos free is all I can afford) and sadly there is only one tv there and its too far away for me to go get. Megan, I don't know what freecycling is, but I will google it in my area and see if it exists. Thanks again for the great ideas.



penguin said:


> The TV in my bedroom is dying too, but it makes everyone look like Smurfs. It's too big for me to move, even with help, so it's still sitting there.
> 
> I'm annoyed because I'm sick. BOO on summer colds, especially when my daughter has a milder version of it. Sympathy does not run strong in 4 year olds.



Penguin, mine is also very big and its the only one I have, so soon I will be quite bored. Thank goodness that my sister pays for internet or my life would be a lot more dull than it already is. Hopefully you and your daughter will both be over your colds and someone will help you along with that tv soon.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm farken cold! It's 66 in the apartment. The management has mandated that all bathroom windows are to be kept open to prevent mildew since there is no ventilation. So it's cold in here.. I HATE living here!!


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> I'm farken cold! It's 66 in the apartment. The management has mandated that all bathroom windows are to be kept open to prevent mildew since there is no ventilation. So it's cold in here.. I HATE living here!!


 

That's like summer to us. Haha.


----------



## mossystate

Building owners who don't give a rats ass about the living conditions of their tenants. Throw in maintenance people who never show when they say they will, and their work looks like drunken earthworms got hold of tools and paint, and you have a perfect storm of me wanting to yell until somebody cries.


----------



## HottiMegan

Surlysomething said:


> That's like summer to us. Haha.



No kidding. I spent a couple weeks during July up in Blaine, Washington and it ws quite chilly compared to California  I need to prepare for being cold. We're moving up the mountain to a neighboring town that gets snow. A whole new way of living.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

LOL Megan, I'm sorry you're cold. You'd die here in the winter... last weeks highs were in the teens, 20's at its highest. xD


----------



## HottiMegan

I can survive the cold. I was born in Michigan and lived 4 years there.. then 4 years in Idaho.. and believe it or not, it got mighty cold when i lived in Texas. California is wonderful for its mild winter 
I needed some socks on my feet. they were freezing!

I don't even bother turning the heat on until it's 62 in the apartment. Outside it was 32 when i was complaining. It warms up to the 50's outside during the day though..


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> No kidding. I spent a couple weeks during July up in Blaine, Washington and it ws quite chilly compared to California  I need to prepare for being cold. We're moving up the mountain to a neighboring town that gets snow. A whole new way of living.


 

But, contrary to popular opinion, we don't get a lot of snow here in Vancouver (even though it's Canada). And I think the lowest i've ever felt it go temp wise was about -10C and that's a serious rarity. We're the California of Canada.


----------



## CAMellie

Grown ass folks who use baby talk! FFS! YOU SOUND LIKE A FUCKING IDIOT!!!!


----------



## pegz

Leg cramps....that wake me up.. and pull me out of bed...arrrgghhhhh!


----------



## Lovelyone

pegz said:


> Leg cramps....that wake me up.. and pull me out of bed...arrrgghhhhh!



I used to suffer terribly from these until my Dr. told me that I needed more potassium and that eating a banana a day would aid in not getting the leg cramps.


on topic, my computer crashed and I lost EVERYTHING including all of my photos, short stories, recipes, and anything else that I had loaded there. I did NOT have a back up. grrrr. Should have known better.


----------



## Rojodi

I HATE when people TELL me that I am NOT attending a HOLIDAY party, but a Christmas party. People, don't be so Evangelically-centric!! We have Jewish workers, along with Eastern, Greek, and Russian Orthodox workers!!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Rojodi said:


> I HATE when people TELL me that I am NOT attending a HOLIDAY party, but a Christmas party. People, don't be so Evangelically-centric!! We have Jewish workers, along with Eastern, Greek, and Russian Orthodox workers!!!!!


 

And I hate when people say Happy Holidays when we're clearly celebrating Christmas.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm annoyed with myself for waking up angry at Adrian for something he did in a dream I had:doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

Surlysomething said:


> And I hate when people say Happy Holidays when we're clearly celebrating Christmas.



Agreed. I say Merry Christmas at Christmas time and I don't much care for hearing Happy Holidays either. I am both Uniting and Russian Orthodox (work that one out), and hate how crazy pc everyone has become. Kids in preschool can't even have Chrissy decorations or sing carols, much less have nativity plays any more.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Oh yes, by all means - we should be EXCLUSIVE rather than INCLUSIVE during a time of year that is supposed to be about giving and helping others. That makes perfect sense.


----------



## penguin

I don't think there's anything wrong with being inclusive of other religions and cultures, especially at this time of year when there are several major celebrations going on. Christmas happens only on one day of the month, and given its history (including why it's celebrated when it is and the traditions we have for it), I don't see anything wrong with saying happy holidays for the rest of the time.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Penguin said it much less sarcastically than I did, and much more nicely. Kudos. I need lessons. lol


----------



## penguin

I had to bite my tongue to hold back


----------



## Surlysomething

Couldn't give a shit. 

I live in Canada, we celebrate Christmas. When it's Chinese New Year here I say Gung Hay Fat Choy to my Asian friends. Happy Holidays are for the politically correct, and i'm anything but that.

If people don't like it, then they can pound sand.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

So there are no Jewish people, wiccans, or any other religion that has a December holiday in Canada? Interesting, I was unaware that they only permitted a single religion there. 

/s


----------



## Surlysomething

BigBeautifulMe said:


> So there are no Jewish people, wiccans, or any other religion that has a December holiday in Canada? Interesting, I was unaware that they only permitted a single religion there.
> 
> /s




I don't know any.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Calling this "political correctness" is just a way to justify treating other people with a lack of respect or consideration, IMO.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Surlysomething said:


> I don't know any.



Wow. I'll tell you something you told someone else recently... you need to get out more.


----------



## Surlysomething

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Wow. I'll tell you something you told someone else recently... you need to get out more.




Really? You're going to be that petty? Wow, right back atcha. Just because I don't have Jewish or Wiccan friends doesn't mean I don't get out. I live in a HUGELY multicultural city and I have many friends of different cultures. The thing is, we accept all these new immigrants and people of differing religions and bend over backwards to make them feel accepted, but when we want to hold onto something important to our culture, we're the bad guys.


----------



## penguin

Surlysomething said:


> Couldn't give a shit.
> 
> I live in Canada, we celebrate Christmas. When it's Chinese New Year here I say Gung Hay Fat Choy to my Asian friends. Happy Holidays are for the politically correct, and i'm anything but that.
> 
> If people don't like it, then they can pound sand.



Yeah, it's so horrible to be nice to people, especially during this season of goodwill to mankind for those Christians out there.

What matters is that someone is offering you goodwill, good thoughts and good wishes, and if they say happy holidays/Saturnalia/Hannukah/anything else instead of merry Christmas, then why get bent out of shape instead of saying "and to you too!"?

Good wishes are good wishes, no matter the packaging.


----------



## Surlysomething

penguin said:


> Yeah, it's so horrible to be nice to people, especially during this season of goodwill to mankind for those Christians out there.
> 
> What matters is that someone is offering you goodwill, good thoughts and good wishes, and if they say happy holidays/Saturnalia/Hannukah/anything else instead of merry Christmas, then why get bent out of shape instead of saying "and to you too!"?
> 
> Good wishes are good wishes, no matter the packaging.




This isn't about niceness. It's a preference.

We have differing opinions and that's that.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Surlysomething said:


> Really? You're going to be that petty? Wow, right back atcha. Just because I don't have Jewish or Wiccan friends doesn't mean I don't get out. I live in a HUGELY multicultural city and I have many friends of different cultures. The thing is, we accept all these new immigrants and people of differing religions and bend over backwards to make them feel accepted, but when we want to hold onto something important to our culture, we're the bad guys.



Nobody's asking you to give up your culture. Celebrate it yourself all you like, and enjoy celebrating with others who you know share your beliefs. But when you are talking to other people, you have to take their needs and feelings into account as well. Thus the invention of "please" and "thank you." They are civil niceties to let other people know their feelings matter to you. This is the same thing. "Happy Holidays" is being inclusive of all religions, and acknowledging that, no, yours is not the only religion in the world, and you want to be considerate of that. "Merry Christmas" to someone whose religion you are unsure of is foisting your own religion on them whether they like it or not and can make them uncomfortable or make them feel excluded. It's telling other people their opinions and beliefs and thoughts don't matter. And they do. Or at least, since they're our fellow human beings, they _should_.


----------



## penguin

Surlysomething said:


> This isn't about niceness. It's a preference.
> 
> We have differing opinions and that's that.



And your preference is to be rude and exclusive, apparently. That's really embodying the spirit of the season!


----------



## spiritangel

IC I love actually comming up with a technique my sister hasn't heard of or seen a youtube video on for a change


----------



## HottiMegan

Ibs attack at 4 in the morning. I really wanted a super good night sleep!


----------



## penguin

I hurt my back while sleeping last night, thanks to this cold, so I've been in pain all day. Now it's almost 11pm and I can't sleep


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

HottiMegan said:


> Ibs attack at 4 in the morning. I really wanted a super good night sleep!





penguin said:


> I hurt my back while sleeping last night, thanks to this cold, so I've been in pain all day. Now it's almost 11pm and I can't sleep



Feel better soon, both of you.


----------



## Surlysomething

penguin said:


> And your preference is to be rude and exclusive, apparently. That's really embodying the spirit of the season!


 

You're really missing my point and I won't be bullied into your way of thinking.

When it's Ramadan and if I know people that are celebrating it, I mention it. I'm not around Jewish people so I don't say Happy Hannukah, but when I was, I did.

So, you both can get off your high horses. We all have differing opinions. Get over yourselves.


----------



## spiritangel

That my sis and I are looking at a heap of Design Team Call outs and I am just not sure my scrapbooking, cardmaking and OTP stuff is good enough to bother applying


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Surlysomething said:


> You're really missing my point and I won't be bullied into your way of thinking.
> 
> When it's Ramadan and if I know people that are celebrating it, I mention it. I'm not around Jewish people so I don't say Happy Hannukah, but when I was, I did.
> 
> So, you both can get off your high horses. We all have differing opinions. Get over yourselves.



Why don't you talk to your friends who celebrate Ramadan and ask them how they feel when people just assume they are Christians and wish them "Merry Christmas." Maybe that will make things clearer for you. I don't know how many more ways I can say the same thing. No one can force you to be compassionate to others. One would think this time of year compassion would be paramount... but you've made it clear that's not a priority for you.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

The girl I took over t-shirt sales at school from always seems super organized, but now that I've spent a week cleaning up her mess, I've discovered that she really isn't. Not to mention that said mess will continue into next semester since t-shirts that should have been ordered twice still haven't been ordered.


----------



## penguin

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Feel better soon, both of you.



Thank you. I'm ready to be better!



Surlysomething said:


> You're really missing my point and I won't be bullied into your way of thinking.
> 
> When it's Ramadan and if I know people that are celebrating it, I mention it. I'm not around Jewish people so I don't say Happy Hannukah, but when I was, I did.
> 
> So, you both can get off your high horses. We all have differing opinions. Get over yourselves.



There's no need to be so pretentious about it or to accuse us of bullying when we have a different opinion to you. 

No one's taking Christmas away from you or anyone else and recognizing that there are people of other faiths or no faiths takes nothing away from you either. You can't always tell what religion someone follows by how they look, so why is it so horrible to be nice? Unless you like to go through life angry and bitter, I don't understand.


----------



## Surlysomething

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Why don't you talk to your friends who celebrate Ramadan and ask them how they feel when people just assume they are Christians and wish them "Merry Christmas." Maybe that will make things clearer for you. I don't know how many more ways I can say the same thing. No one can force you to be compassionate to others. One would think this time of year compassion would be paramount... but you've made it clear that's not a priority for you.


 
I don't need anything made clear to me. And it's hardly a compassion issue. 

Seriously, you need to get over it. We're all different and have different opinions. Isn't that what your constitution is all about?

Let. it. go.


----------



## Surlysomething

penguin said:


> Thank you. I'm ready to be better!
> 
> 
> 
> There's no need to be so pretentious about it or to accuse us of bullying when we have a different opinion to you.
> 
> No one's taking Christmas away from you or anyone else and recognizing that there are people of other faiths or no faiths takes nothing away from you either. You can't always tell what religion someone follows by how they look, so why is it so horrible to be nice? Unless you like to go through life angry and bitter, I don't understand.


 
Exactly. Differing opinions. So let me have mine and you can have yours. And yes, it is a form of bullying when you talk down to me the way you're both doing. You don't even know me, how can you say i'm not nice? Really? Step away from your monitor. Haha.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Surlysomething said:


> Exactly. Differing opinions. So let me have mine and you can have yours. And yes, it is a form of bullying when *you talk down to me the way you're both doing*. You don't even know me, how can you say i'm not nice? Really? Step away from your monitor. Haha.



Niceness is not just about what you say in person, Surly. 

As for your bolded comment, I'd refer you to things you've said in this thread:



Surlysomething said:


> Really? You're going to be that *petty*? Wow, right back atcha. Just because I don't have Jewish or Wiccan friends doesn't mean I don't get out. I live in a HUGELY multicultural city and I have many friends of different cultures. The thing is, we accept all these new immigrants and people of differing religions and bend over backwards to make them feel accepted, but when we want to hold onto something important to our culture, we're the bad guys.
> 
> *rolleyes*





Surlysomething said:


> You're really missing my point and I won't be* bullied* into your way of thinking.
> 
> When it's Ramadan and if I know people that are celebrating it, I mention it. I'm not around Jewish people so I don't say Happy Hannukah, but when I was, I did.
> 
> So, you both can get off your *high horses*. We all have differing opinions. Get over yourselves.





Surlysomething said:


> I don't need anything made clear to me. And it's hardly a compassion issue.
> 
> Seriously, *you need to get over it*. We're all different and have different opinions. Isn't that what your constitution is all about?
> 
> Let. it. go.



Look in the mirror, Surly. What am I saying? You never have before.

And seriously - NOT a compassion issue? Being RESPECTFUL and CONSIDERATE of other people is EXACTLY what compassion IS. It's _absolutely_ a compassion issue.

You have put forth absolutely no evidence that being polite to people of other cultures would in any way harm you or your culture. All you're doing at this point is slinging mud and calling names because you have no valid argument. And it's ironic, don't you think, that you're telling US to drop it, yet you continue to come back and post in the topic yourself? If you really wanted the topic to be over, you'd swallow your pride and just stop posting about it. However, we both know that will never happen until you feel you've "won," because REAL bullies (allow me to hold up a mirror for you) have to make other people inferior so they can feel better about themselves. 

Happy Holidays, Surly.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC its a minor annoyance but reading Yahoo's 2011 the Icons that left and seeing Amy Winehouse being put in the same group with Steve Jobs (hello Ipad) and Smokin Joe Frasier. Then it got me thinking what really defines a person as an icon?. Frasier for the 3 beautiful fights with Ali. Now I'll go watch Thrilla in Manilla


----------



## Surlysomething

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Niceness is not just about what you say in person, Surly.
> 
> As for your bolded comment, I'd refer you to things you've said in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look in the mirror, Surly. What am I saying? You never have before.
> 
> And seriously - NOT a compassion issue? Being RESPECTFUL and CONSIDERATE of other people is EXACTLY what compassion IS. It's _absolutely_ a compassion issue.
> 
> You have put forth absolutely no evidence that being polite to people of other cultures would in any way harm you or your culture. All you're doing at this point is slinging mud and calling names because you have no valid argument. And it's ironic, don't you think, that you're telling US to drop it, yet you continue to come back and post in the topic yourself? If you really wanted the topic to be over, you'd swallow your pride and just stop posting about it. However, we both know that will never happen until you feel you've "won," because REAL bullies (allow me to hold up a mirror for you) have to make other people inferior so they can feel better about themselves.
> 
> Happy Holidays, Surly.


 
Seriously. You spent that much time replying to me about Christmas salutations? Who are you kidding? It's clear and it has been for a long time, that you don't like me. And you know what? I'm A-OK with it. Trying to break me down and make me feel bad because I have differing opinions than you is pretty sad. Take a look at yourself in the mirror for a change and stop trying to change people because they don't agree with you.

I don't have to nice up what I say either. I don't have to be PC. 

Move along.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Surlysomething said:


> Seriously. You spent that much time replying to me about Christmas salutations? Who are you kidding? It's clear and it has been for a long time, that you don't like me. And you know what? I'm A-OK with it. Trying to break me down and make me feel bad because I have differing opinions than you is pretty sad. Take a look at yourself in the mirror for a change and stop trying to change people because they don't agree with you.
> 
> I don't have to nice up what I say either. I don't have to be PC.
> 
> Move along.



"You spent that much time arguing on the same topic I've spent just as much time arguing about?" and "Move along" - two frequent statements made by people with absolutely no logical argument for the topic being debated. 

You're right I don't like you. You attacked me years ago with no provocation, and quite cruelly, and you continue to do the same thing to multiple people here, some of whom I am close with.

Also, thanks for proving my point - that you couldn't just let it drop.


----------



## Surlysomething

BigBeautifulMe said:


> "You spent that much time arguing on the same topic I've spent just as much time arguing about?" and "Move along" - two frequent statements made by people with absolutely no logical argument for the topic being debated.
> 
> You're right I don't like you. You attacked me years ago with no provocation, and quite cruelly, and you continue to do the same thing to multiple people here, some of whom I am close with.
> 
> Also, thanks for proving my point - that you couldn't just let it drop.


 
I don't have to defend anything I say to you or anyone else. You make it sound like i'm standing behind something important. You saw that I posted something that you don't agree to and it gave you an opening to be bullying and outright mean.

And I didn't attack you years ago. You made a mountain out of a molehill like usual and you wanted to make me an example back in the day when you were a mod. I'm not a pollyanna and I make no illusions that I am. What you think is cruel is really just truthful, you just don't like the implications of that. Plus - i'm not on Team Fat around here. I don't go to bashes and I don't think everybody is my friend just because we're both fat. My life is not the fat movement.

**removed by mod***

Fin.


----------



## mossystate

This isn't even worth popping popcorn.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Surlysomething said:


> I don't have to defend anything I say to you or anyone else. You make it sound like i'm standing behind something important. You saw that I posted something that you don't agree to and it gave you an opening to be bullying and outright mean.
> 
> And I didn't attack you years ago. You made a mountain out of a molehill like usual and you wanted to make me an example back in the day when you were a mod. I'm not a pollyanna and I make no illusions that I am. What you think is cruel is really just truthful, you just don't like the implications of that. Plus - i'm not on Team Fat around here. I don't go to bashes and I don't think everybody is my friend just because we're both fat. My life is not the fat movement.
> 
> **removed by mod***
> 
> Fin.



There is so much wrong and inaccurate with what you've just said (for example, you were rude to me looooong before I ever became a mod) I could write an essay on it. But it will never get through to you... nothing ever, ever does, no matter how it's said or by whom. Therefore, since you are CLEARLY not going to be the bigger person here (surprise, surprise) I will be. I'm dropping it. I don't want to monopolize this thread further.


----------



## Lovelyone

Usually I don't get mixed up into forums disagreements that I am not personally involved in. This one has gotten me a bit perturbed because there is no right or wrong in this one. 

*IMHO AND SPEAKING ONLY FOR MYSELF I BELIEVE...* that how someone wishes to say their holiday salutations should be up the individual. I personally don't think that one has to be politically correct. Although it is thoughtful and kind to try to honor someone by greeting them in a way that suits their own religion and beliefs, not everyone feels such a distinct reasoning. I say "Merry Christmas" to the people whom I know celebrate Christmas, "Happy Hannukah" to my friends of the Jewish heritage, "Happy Kwanzaa" to those who celebrate this holiday, "Happy Festivus to the rest of us" to those who deem it necessary, "BAH HUMBUG" to the scrooges of the world, and whatever form of salutation which pertains to the person that I am directing the greeting to. If I am unaware of their participation in the Christmas holiday, I try to say, "Happy Holidays" or "Seasons Greetings". HOWEVER...on occasion I have said "Merry Christmas" (usually in a rush and later regretted) to friends who do not celebrate Christmas. They usually wish me a Merry Christmas in return. I haven't yet been corrected nor insulted by anyone for making that mistake--as it was made out of haste and with the best intentions behind it. I think that people are understanding of such mistakes because of the well-intended meaning behind saying it in the first place. 

Finally, I believe that compassion (the human quality of understanding the suffering of others and wanting to do something about it) should be all encompassing. Christians should not be the only religion that should have or show compassion. Christmas IS a Christian holiday and we DO like to hear "Merry Christmas"--just as if you were saying Happy Valentines Day, Happy Fourth of July, Happy Easter, Happy New's Years, Happy Halloween, Happy Saint Patricks Day, Happy birthday, etc. The phrase "Happy Holidays" does encompass all the holiday celebrations that are held during the winter months--however, as a Christian, I can't help but feel that MY religion is slighted a bit when someone tells me that I SHOULD say "Happy holidays" instead of "Merry Christmas" (when it is MY religion that I am honoring). I should have compassion for others, but where does the compassion come to me? I personally prefer Merry Christmas but try to wish a greeting that is suitable toward the person whom I am giving holiday salutations. 

Can't we all get along?


----------



## Blackjack

Lovelyone said:


> Christians should not be the only religion that should have or show compassion. *Christmas IS a Christian holiday *and we DO like to hear "Merry Christmas"--just as if you were saying Happy Valentines Day, Happy Fourth of July, Happy Easter, Happy New's Years, Happy Halloween, Happy Saint Patricks Day, Happy birthday, etc. The phrase "Happy Holidays" does encompass all the holiday celebrations that are held during the winter months--however, *as a Christian, I can't help but feel that MY religion is slighted a bit when someone tells me that I SHOULD say "Happy holidays" instead of "Merry Christmas" *(when it is MY religion that I am honoring). I should have compassion for others, but where does the compassion come to me? I personally prefer Merry Christmas but try to wish a greeting that is suitable toward the person whom I am giving holiday salutations.
> 
> Can't we all get along?



Your religion can claim to take a slight when someone from another faith is considered "trusted enough" by the general public to be elected President or into Congress (where at present more than 85% are some form of Christian). Or when laws aren't passed restricting sales of particular items in observance of _your _Sabbath. Or when faiths _other than your own_ aren't demonized and vilified and marginalized.

Until then you're a privileged majority claiming oppression because you're being asked to show consideration to people who don't worship your god.

By the way, Christmas is an appropriation of a variety of pagan celebrations- although appropriation of culture is, I suppose, very much a historically Christian tenet.

So as much as your compassion here (and I think that it is genuine) is appreciated, no, we can't get along on this topic so long as the religious majority claims that it's being insulted and oppressed because other people are celebrating other holidays than you during the same period.


----------



## penguin

Surlysomething said:


> Exactly. Differing opinions. So let me have mine and you can have yours. And yes, it is a form of bullying when you talk down to me the way you're both doing. You don't even know me, how can you say i'm not nice? Really? Step away from your monitor. Haha.



I'll base my assumption of you on your activity on the boards here, from what you've said and how you've interacted with others, which often verges on the negative if not outright rude.


----------



## Mathias

I was waiting for a Gametrailers video to load and an anti smoking ad played beforehand. It showed a girl about to dissect a frog but instead, she picked up the container and drank the liquid inside of it while the guy sitting next to her looks on horrified. I thought I was going to vomit. :blink:


----------



## Surlysomething

penguin said:


> I'll base my *assumption* of you on your activity on the boards here, from what you've said and how you've interacted with others, which often verges on the negative if not outright rude.


 

Let it go. It's really ok that there are different people out there.


----------



## penguin

Surlysomething said:


> Let it go. It's really ok that there are different people out there.



What was that you were saying about being condescending? It's okay that people call you out on your shit, too.


----------



## Surlysomething

penguin said:


> What was that you were saying about being condescending? It's okay that people call you out on your shit, too.


 

Blah blah.

You're not even making sense now. Personal attacks much?

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lovelyone

Blackjack said:


> Your religion can claim to take a slight when someone from another faith is considered "trusted enough" by the general public to be elected President or into Congress (where at present more than 85% are some form of Christian). Or when laws aren't passed restricting sales of particular items in observance of _your _Sabbath. Or when faiths _other than your own_ aren't demonized and vilified and marginalized.
> 
> Until then you're a privileged majority claiming oppression because you're being asked to show consideration to people who don't worship your god.
> 
> By the way, Christmas is an appropriation of a variety of pagan celebrations- although appropriation of culture is, I suppose, very much a historically Christian tenet.
> 
> So as much as your compassion here (and I think that it is genuine) is appreciated, no, we can't get along on this topic so long as the religious majority claims that it's being insulted and oppressed because other people are celebrating other holidays than you during the same period.


 
Wow, so insulting my religion is the appropriate comeback? I don't feel that it's necessary to insult someone's religion in order to get your message across.

I apologize if it didn't come out the way that you would have liked to read it, but what I MEANT to say was that *I* feel slighted when someone tells ME that as a Christian that I should put aside how I celebrate a holiday as a Christian in lieu of what is politically correct. I have a right to feel that way, do I not? 

While I admit that you have a right to believe in what you believe (and I would never try to convince you differently), I would like to point out something to you. NOT all Christian people are as you've described. Not all Christians are *Holy-rolling--we've got to take over the government and make people believe as we believe--we are better than thou--you should do as the bible insists or you will go to hell--and don't drink on sunday because it's the sabbath*--kind of people. Some of us struggle with our decisions. For instance, there are some christians (such as myself) who believe that it is a person's choice to have an abortion, and there are some of us who think that having a drink on a sunday is not a sin. There are even some of us who do not attend church every sunday.*GASP, I might burn in hell, right? You've painted us with a wide brush stroke and for that I take offense. 
As for congress, the senate, and whatever political menagerie that you decide to post in support of your defense--THIS Christian does not care what religion the people in government are, as long as everyone in the United States (without regard to religious beliefs) are represented--and IMHO we have a long way to go with that. 

As for being "a priviledged majority claiming oppression because you are being asked to show consideration for people who don't worship your (my) God", I don't see where we have any more priviledge than you do. You have the same rights that I do. You have the right to your own religion if you choose, do you not? You can vote, can you not? You pay taxes, do you not? You have the right to bear arms, do you not? You call for consideration, but my question to you is, what consideration did you give me with your post? You insulted MY religion because you have certain beliefs about it (which are not exactly true of all Christians). You didn't show me one iota of consideration, but you wish me to show YOU that, right? I only wondered out loud in type, why it is almost demanded that I put aside MY beliefs and ways of celebrating the holidays as not to offend someone else who might not be Christian, when other people do not have that same consideration for me? (and by stating that I should say Happy Holidays as not to offend someone of another religion, you are doing the same to me) I did, in my first message state that I make attempts to appreciate other people's religious beliefs in regard to which holiday they celebrate. THAT is consideration. I didn't think that I was being fececious or rude in that regard. I thought I intelligently (and with regard to other peoples sensibilities) stated my own thoughts on the subject. In no way did I disrespect anyone else's religious belief--like you did. 

As for your comment about how we as Christians have bastardized pagan hoildays and appropriated their culture for our own use...I will please ask you to re-read what I posted. I said, "Christmas IS a Christian holiday..." However, I did not say that Christmas was ONLY a Christian Holiday. We celebrate that day and it is important to us, but I suppose that I shouldn't revere that holiday because...OMGoodness to me it is religious. *Gasp, shame on me for sticking to my beliefs. My point is that I personally feel a little slighted when someone from another religion wants me to say "Happy Holidays" instead of "Merry Christmas" (which is what the day is actually called). That's all I stated. Just as you believe that *I* should stop saying Merry Christmas and give you the consideration that you believe that you deserve, I believe that consideration should go both ways, and also be given to me in regard to how I believe. 

And Blackjack I do respect your thoughts on the subject but this time I will very happily relinquish the last comment to you on this topic--because its becoming a topic that would be better suited to Hyde Park than to this thread. Peace on Earth, goodwill to men and all that other stuff.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

About to delete a Facebook "friend" for saying fat people deserve to be murdered in front of their children.


----------



## CastingPearls

That Guy You Met Once said:


> About to delete a Facebook "friend" for saying fat people deserve to be murdered in front of their children.


You had to give that some thought?


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

I just took a minute to post that before I deleted him. It's not like I was deliberating.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Wii won't play Wii games anymore. >;(


----------



## penguin

Woken up too early after going to bed too late. Ugh.


----------



## MattB

Darkness at 5pm...


----------



## imfree

That Guy You Met Once said:


> About to delete a Facebook "friend" for saying fat people deserve to be murdered in front of their children.



I almost didn't even join Facebook because their reputation for not acting on fat-hatred speech preceded them. I would report such a post. Fat people don't deserve to be murdered for simply being fat. God is just, Karma is rough, and what goes around, comes around, so what ever natural law of the universe you believe in, may the hate-writer get what he/she really deserves. Hate is murdering thought that just hasn't been acted upon yet. IMHO


----------



## Lovelyone

Stomach ache from out of nowhere


----------



## Jack Secret

I'm annoyed with people that think because someone says/believes something derogatory about them they believe there should be some anti-hate crap protecting them.

For God's sake Please get over it! I am a gimp! It doesn't hurt my feelings, and I certainly don't feel like any protection of my status Or whatever.


----------



## Surlysomething

Lovelyone said:


> I used to suffer terribly from these until my Dr. told me that I needed more potassium and that eating a banana a day would aid in not getting the leg cramps.
> 
> 
> on topic, my computer crashed and I lost EVERYTHING including all of my photos, short stories, recipes, and anything else that I had loaded there. I did NOT have a back up. grrrr. Should have known better.




To prevent losing everything on my computer, i've been uploading ALL my pictures online (Picasa or Flickr) and you can upload documents to Google Docs. It's a good safety net.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I do not like the side effects of my new birth control pills. They're totally screwing with my sex life.


----------



## Lovelyone

Surlysomething said:


> To prevent losing everything on my computer, i've been uploading ALL my pictures online (Picasa or Flickr) and you can upload documents to Google Docs. It's a good safety net.



That's pretty good advice and now that I've had the terrible thing of losing all my pics happen to me, I will most likely use a back-up. thanks for the suggestion


----------



## HottiMegan

My husband was kind enough to share his cold with me. i have such a sore throat. I can't drink enough icy cold water to sooth it.. I need some popsicles!


----------



## Surlysomething

Lovelyone said:


> That's pretty good advice and now that I've had the terrible thing of losing all my pics happen to me, I will most likely use a back-up. thanks for the suggestion



No problem. 
I've lost a few things and I know how crappy it is. You can also get a USB stick and store your important stuff on there.


----------



## Tracyarts

I came down with a cold a few days ago, and just feel blah. We've got plans for next weekend, so I need to really make an effort to rest up and take care of myself this week, even though I've got several things left on my Christmas to-do list.

Tracy


----------



## spiritangel

Still have a cold.fluey allergy thing oh yeah the combo is great eeek
and feel very just meh atm hoping I am at the tail end of it though cause well 3 weeks is long enough


----------



## Happenstance

CAMellie said:


> I'm annoyed with myself for watching the Three Stooges trailer :doh:



I watched it with the sound off and I don't feel like I missed anything.

Annoying me right now is my inability to get out of bed.


----------



## CastingPearls

I think the pilot light blew out on my dad's propane heater and he's out and I can't figure out if it's safe to try to relight it. I should know this crap. It's really cold in here.


----------



## imfree

CastingPearls said:


> I think the pilot light blew out on my dad's propane heater and he's out and I can't figure out if it's safe to try to relight it. I should know this crap. It's really cold in here.



Propane is heavier than air and can collect in explosive pockets. Be careful. My guess is that if you smell gas, it would be best to get away from that heater and get someone familiar with propane to relight that thing.


----------



## Lovelyone

I am annoyed that Christmas is going to be so shitty and dismal at my house.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Lovelyone said:


> I am annoyed that Christmas is going to be so shitty and dismal at my house.



That is no good.  You need sugar cookies, and the Glee Christmas album, stat!


----------



## CastingPearls

imfree said:


> Propane is heavier than air and can collect in explosive pockets. Be careful. My guess is that if you smell gas, it would be best to get away from that heater and get someone familiar with propane to relight that thing.


It's out of propane. Delivery tomorrow. Meanwhile, we have a fire going in the woodstove.


----------



## Lovelyone

Jeeshcristina said:


> That is no good.  You need sugar cookies, and the Glee Christmas album, stat!



LOL I actually almost added the Glee Christmas Album to my list on the "Show everyone your amazon wish list" thread. I went with chocolate and Michael Buble instead.


----------



## Deven

My husband is going back to truck driving because the bills are just piling up way too high. I worry it'll negatively impact our relationship, but our relationship is struggling because he's always home (as in 24/7, I'm using what little money I get to buy his tobacco and tubes...)


----------



## imfree

CastingPearls said:


> It's out of propane. Delivery tomorrow. Meanwhile, we have a fire going in the woodstove.



Bad that you're out of fuel, but good that it's nothing that would cause safety concerns. After that pilot lights up, continue to hold the button down for a minute to let the thermocouple get good and hot, so it won't go off when you let off that "light" button.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

The men in my life are driving me nuts tonight. Why I love flakes to the extent that I do I will never understand. Least Bieber Hair can use his age as an excuse and get away with it. The other, not so much.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

My 90 year old father. It still amazes me that he can bring me to tears when he says something about my size or really anything he says that is hateful. I am a grown woman that loves much about myself and others and yet he can repeat something he has said ten times and it hurts the same as if I am hearing it for the first time. Eleanor Roosevelt said "no one can make you feel inferior but yourself".......why can't I let stuff he says just roll off my back.

He uses his own problems with my husband as the reason why David has always told me I am beautiful just the way I am...........that it was just a lie to hide his true self. I told him today that there are plenty of men who love fat women and I have never wanted for company. My marriage is my choice and no one else's business. David and I love each other and want to grow old together.

I guess since my masectomy last year.......I confess to not feeling as womanly as before and maybe that is why I let Dad's comments into my heart so much. I don't think everyone would consider me beautiful, but I know others have felt attraction. Why must Dad make me feel bad about myself............especially this time of year.

I am so sorry to share all this, but I can't stop the tears and just wanted to get it off my chest......(or non-chest....LOL as the case may be). We all want to feel beautiful and cherished.........even by our fathers.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I am afraid that Christmas has all the making of WWIII this year. My parents are going to be in Iowa with one of my sisters and her husband.While it keeps the blast cap that is my dad away, it also means that the peacekeeper that is my mom won't be here either. 

We've had a tendency to be tenuous bunch at times but my divorce has really left some raw edges in certain quarters of the family. My other sister and I just keeping telling ourselves that it's about the kids but the looming family drama is too hard to ignore this year. I just hope things pass with a whimper instead of a bang.


----------



## Surlysomething

Awww yeah!  

View attachment small.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty

I find that I agree with this one so much more than yours Surly.


----------



## Surlysomething

MisticalMisty said:


> I find that I agree with this one so much more than yours Surly.


 
I'm not as nice as you, Misty. And i'm ok with that.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Interesting. I guess I don't know many men that wear sweaters in general (except Hozay, haha) so I don't hear jumper from them if they're across the pond.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up. A jumper here is kind of a dress without sleeves. HAHA.



hahaha, I just saw this, thanks for the shoutout surly?


----------



## SMA413

Some people pick really inopportune times to pop back in your life with shit that should have been said 3 years ago.

What a douche.


----------



## penguin

How much it costs to mail packages. It cost more than I thought it would to mail off presents to family, who just happen to be scattered around the country. I did not budget for it costing that much


----------



## spiritangel

penguin said:


> How much it costs to mail packages. It cost more than I thought it would to mail off presents to family, who just happen to be scattered around the country. I did not budget for it costing that much



I know right I got told if you are sending interstate the best thing to use is the pre paid satchels and I know that even if you want to box something it is better to still put it in on of the cardboard mailer envelopes as it works out cheaper

I was amazed at the jump as well it now costs $1.50 to send a CARD just a darn card overseas that is a 40c jump in a year. What amazed me even more is that I sent two parcels one to SA (heaviest) and one to Vic (lighter) and the sa one cost $4 less to send than the Melbourne one hmm I live in NSW isn't melbourne the lesser of the two distances it boggles my mind. 

Lots of hugs and sympathy I was stunned at my total at Australia post that is for sure.


----------



## Lovelyone

Water on the knee is making it nearly impossible to move about without pain. GRRR. Oh, and my nephew has stinky feet and when he visited, decided that he should take his shoes off in the kitchen...ICK.


----------



## AuntHen

weirdness that does not make sense :\


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm annoyed at my own lack of talent.
> 
> I hate when I'm recording music and I just wish I had someone else here competent enough that I could trust to play other parts for me, instead of running around playing them myself or just not playing them because I have to do everything.
> 
> I need someone to help me with harmony at the moment.



I know this isn't the confession thread, and I'm not sure anyone cares, but I kicked my own lack of talent in the balls, and I'm pretty proud of myself. 

The Proof!!!


----------



## spiritangel

Surlysomething said:


> I'm not as nice as you, Misty. And i'm ok with that.



this whole argument reminds me of my ex steve who was a total Christmas, xmas happy holidays grinch

so I changed Christmas to Kissmas (till he decided he hated kissing for some rreason in one of his passive aggressive stages) 

and all was well it even helped make him less grinchy for the most part

So Merry Kissmass all


----------



## Lovelyone

I feel like a complete idiot today. My computer crashed about a week ago and I lost everything that was important to me because I didn't use a back-up. I had to reinstall everything and I am DEFINITELY NOT techno-savvy. SO today I wake up and look at my computer clock. I thought, "Wow, its pretty light out for 6 am. Usually its still dark here at 6 am at this time of year. I feel so rested." 
SO I showered and turned on the tv. then I realized that it was not 6 a.m. as my computer clock said. It was really 9 AM. I've been going by the computer time on my pc for DAYS...(which was 3 hours off), and not the ACTUAL time. No wonder I felt so rested, I got an extra 3 hours of sleep. 

I guess now it makes sense to me why my sister asked me why I was so late the other day. :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

I ordered a complete set of books online last week after Max kept going on and on about this series. This is a kid who usually fights with us when it's time to read. So i ordered the set to encourage that enthusiasm of reading.. Well i got the package in the mail today and they sent me two of the same book and omitted one of the books in the series.. I'm so sad because i can't necessarily get my hands on a copy of the missing book around here.  I haven't heard back from the company i ordered from but i hope they might be able to express it down here. They're only in Oregon.. If not i'll be scrounging the used book store here, hoping they have it. I was so excited to get this set and now i feel bad. It was the one thing he has told everyone that he wants for xmas.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Slight lower back pain... though I shouldn't complain, because my skin (my usual main concern) is looking so much happier lately.


----------



## spiritangel

HottiMegan said:


> I ordered a complete set of books online last week after Max kept going on and on about this series. This is a kid who usually fights with us when it's time to read. So i ordered the set to encourage that enthusiasm of reading.. Well i got the package in the mail today and they sent me two of the same book and omitted one of the books in the series.. I'm so sad because i can't necessarily get my hands on a copy of the missing book around here.  I haven't heard back from the company i ordered from but i hope they might be able to express it down here. They're only in Oregon.. If not i'll be scrounging the used book store here, hoping they have it. I was so excited to get this set and now i feel bad. It was the one thing he has told everyone that he wants for xmas.



Megan could you include a pic of the missing book with a santa IOU? so he knows it is on its way but santa ran out or some such just an idea

you could also tell him that santa only makes extra trips for very very special kids


----------



## HottiMegan

spiritangel said:


> Megan could you include a pic of the missing book with a santa IOU? so he knows it is on its way but santa ran out or some such just an idea
> 
> you could also tell him that santa only makes extra trips for very very special kids



I was in contact with the bookstore and they sent it out priority mail to me today. There's a chance it could get here by Saturday. If not, he'll get it monday. I wrapped the books as a gift from us instead of Santa so we can explain the snafu. He's going to be so excited. He checked out 5 of the books from the library so now he can read all of them at his leisure and reread as he wants


----------



## Your Plump Princess

_He_ went to bed, and I can't sleep. Grrr!


----------



## Gingembre

I'm working today (Xmas eve), boxing day and new years eve. The eve's I dont mind about too much, but I really really wanted boxing day night free to go to my neighbours for their annual cards/games night. This will be the first year in 5 I've missed it and i am not happy!


----------



## MattB

So little to do, so much time...wait, scratch that. Reverse it.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Gingembre said:


> I'm working today (Xmas eve), boxing day and new years eve. The eve's I dont mind about too much, but I really really wanted boxing day night free to go to my neighbours for their annual cards/games night. This will be the first year in 5 I've missed it and i am not happy!



Christmas Eve, Boxing Day, 27th, and New Year's Eve! Suuucks, but yay for money!


----------



## Linda

The kitchen sink has decided to remain clogged. Ugh!!! 
I need a plummer. STAT! lol


----------



## HottiMegan

Yipes Linda! What a horrible day for plumbing issues. We had a shower spring a leak of hot water a couple Christmases ago. Thankfully we rent and they sent someone out to fix it. The apartment got all hot and steamy from not being able to shut the water off in the bathroom. We have horrible plumbing here..

I'm annoyed at how flipping tired i am. I didn't sleep well last night. (probably excitement and the double gulp of Dr Pepper didn't help) I also have a slight cold so the tickle in my throat woke me a few times.


----------



## penguin

I hurt. My right hip, mostly, but my lower back too. All that cleaning and prep work and putting together toys and carrying stuff around and setting up for Christmas brunch are all taking toll on me.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My brothers manipulation and attitude. He got scolded for repeatedly trying to interrupt my father, so he went to his mom and told her something, so she came out bitching at me and my dad because my dad talks too much and she said "Well sorry but when my son tells me he feels unwanted and unloved by his father, it breaks my heart" 

Whoa bitch, back the truck up, _*what*_?


----------



## AuntHen

Cramps :\ 

A not so wonderful Christmas gift yesterday afternoon


----------



## rellis10

Toothache....grrrrrrr


----------



## Linda

I really need it to snow. My asthma has been so bad this season. All I need is that blanket of white to cover up my enemies.


----------



## MisticalMisty

had plans with a friend. She was supposed to take a bus to see me so I inquired about her arrival time on Sunday..and she said she would get back to me after checking. I asked her about it again today since she is coming in early Thursday..and she said she's decided to stay home with her husband. 

I'm peeved that she didn't have the respect to tell me she had canceled her trip. I told her I'd never begrudge her staying home with her hubby, but she should have told me on Sunday when she had made the decision so that we could have made other plans.

Nothing too upsetting, but annoying as fuck today.


----------



## HottiMegan

I have a cold and am tired as hell. I woke up a lot with coughing and it just sucked. I wish hubs had enough PTO for the whole week off but he hast to work 3 1/2 days  (Max's surgeries and doc apts take up a lot of pto)


----------



## Mathias

My parents are going on a trip to Florida the second they drop me back off to college. :doh:


----------



## rellis10

I think one of my earphones broke again *grumbles*


----------



## SMA413

I'm annoyed that with my schedule and my guy's schedule, the next weekend I can spend with him isn't until Jan 14th. 

I'm also annoyed with people from my past that I'm trying to cut out of my life who keep trying to edge their way back in.

I'm ALSO annoyed that EVERYONE in my apartment complex seems to be slamming doors. Calm down and STFU.


----------



## Linda

I don't know if I am coming down with strep, tonsilitis or a cold that has decided to attack my throat and ear first but I am annoyed. I just recovered from pneumonia! Anyhow....stopped at the drug store on the way home and got some Umcka. Blech!! It tastes like prunes. Oh I hope it works fast because I don't know how much more I can swallow...literally.


----------



## CAMellie

Skyrim...that is all


----------



## AuntHen

my ice-cube toes :\ brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## rellis10

Order cancelled.... well thanks for telling me, I've only been waiting since a week before christmas! Now I'll probably have to wait untill after new year too.


----------



## Lovelyone

People who have NO consideration for others whom they live with.


----------



## Deven

I just spent 2 hours in Walmart with my Grandmother... I don't mind the grandmother part as much as it was 2 hours in Walmart (30 minutes at check-out )


----------



## CAMellie

The "adjustment period" when starting meds. While I am definitely grateful to be back on them...sleeping so much is a pain in the ass.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Met-For-Min and myself for not taking it for nearly a week.

Oy vey..my tummy


----------



## Mathias

Being alone on New Years Eve.


----------



## rellis10

Mathias said:


> Being alone on New Years Eve.



Tell me about it...


----------



## PunkyGurly74

I'll third that and sadly, I don't even have enough money to buy a bottle of wine lol


----------



## Lamia

I am annoyed with myself. My boyfriend is friends with this couple and I can't stand them. I wish I didn't feel this way. We're having another couple over tomorrow night and my best friend. Sort of a small gathering for New Years Eve.

In my heart I know I should invite this other couple, but the husband is SOOOO loud and and laughs at anything anyone says that eventually people go quiet just so they won't have to hear him laugh. They were at my Halloween party which ended at 10 pm.....people told us later they left because of the husband. 

I feel like a pile of shit because I know he can't help being that way. He's just very awkward and his wife is the opposite just quiet and stares. He came over tonight to drop off some X-mas presents to us which was very nice. We had got them some stuff. He said "oh you have Scene IT that looks like a fun game I'd like to play that" *as he scratched his nuts through his pant pocket for a good 2 minutes* 
I had posted on Facebook an hour earlier that we had just played with the other couple. I know it was my opening to then say...."oh really you should come play it with us tommorrow night!" The words were stuck in my throat. The other couple do not like them and my friend hasn't met them. 

Jim and I have been the couple that someone hates and I know what it feels like to be treated like shit. Jim's best friend's wife hated Jim and by extension me as well. We stopped going over to this house. 

I suggested we invite them and Jim said abosolutely not, but I can't sleep.


----------



## MissHoney

My sister is so out-going and flirty that she completely occupies any single guy's time before I get the chance. Worst part? She's married..


----------



## Lovelyone

snow. I think it's lovely to look at but people who have arthritis will understand when I say...snow.


----------



## CAMellie

Adrian went into his 2nd job yesterday to find out his hours...and his name wasn't even on the schedule!!! I mean, the least they could have done - if he was let go - is to tell him personally! We scrambled last night updating his resume and sending it out to some prospects and he got 2 call backs, so far. I'll be keeping the fingers on my left hand crossed and the middle finger of my right hand cocked and aimed at his former supervisor


----------



## HottiMegan

CAMellie said:


> Adrian went into his 2nd job yesterday to find out his hours...and his name wasn't even on the schedule!!! I mean, the least they could have done - if he was let go - is to tell him personally! We scrambled last night updating his resume and sending it out to some prospects and he got 2 call backs, so far. I'll be keeping the fingers on my left hand crossed and the middle finger of my right hand cocked and aimed at his former supervisor



That is so disgusting! So cowardly too! What a crappy way to run a business!


----------



## Mathias

I've been awake since 5 Am. I'm dragging today.


----------



## CastingPearls

I've been trying to convince my dad that his cat is sick and he needs to go to a vet. He's from the old school that thinks that vets are rip-offs and he doesn't want to waste money on a cat. This horrifies me, since I take Wonton to wellness visits and regular booster shots, etc. I don't even like her eating the discount food he's feeding them, but he won't take money to buy better quality or let me feed his cats a bag of good food that I would bring home and I can't separate hers from theirs. 

Now I know Tiger is sick and I have no money to take him myself. He'll need bloodwork for sure. My dad finally said he'd take him to the vet and my grandmother walked in and told him not to because he didn't have the money and basically that it's the natural order of things for animals to die when they're sick and I just LOST IT and started screaming that we've been out of the stone age and the dark ages for years and to not listen to the fucking senile old bat.

Which did not go over well.

So now no one is talking to me and I'm probably going to take my alimony money for this month (the bills will have to wait) and bring Tiger to the vet on the sneak when they're on their third naps.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Talk about cruel and unusual.  People shouldn't own pets if they're not going to care for them... and that includes taking them to the doctor when they're sick. My heart breaks for that poor little kitty... I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this, Lainey.


----------



## CastingPearls

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Talk about cruel and unusual.  People shouldn't own pets if they're not going to care for them... and that includes taking them to the doctor when they're sick. My heart breaks for that poor little kitty... I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this, Lainey.


She used to beat her dog with a bamboo cane until we found out and found her a new home where she was loved which is another reason why I can't believe my dad is considering what she said. I just told him again, Do NOT let this cat suffer!!!! And if he dies and you try to adopt another cat through PetSmart, I'm going to call them and tell them that you're not a responsible pet owner. It's not enough to feed them. You have to care for them. FUCK.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My sister informed me yesterday that there was no way my bra size could be a 36 anything because she wears at 38D, and she's smaller than me (which she isn't), completely ignoring the fact that even though I weigh nearly 240 pounds, I still have a 39-inch waist, making it logical that my bra band would be relatively small for a woman of my weight.

She does this to me constantly, and then mom wonders why I rarely talk to her.


----------



## Linda

My phone and the rude service lady who helped me today. She couldn;t have been and ruder if she had tried. And the fact she wiped everything off my phone when she said that wouldn;t happen did not improve my opinion of her. :sigh: Ok one more annoying thing....I wish I was more tech. savvy. It wouldn;t be so annoying.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

The slum lord knows I know the property goes to auction on the 13th. But, now he is like well, I am going to turn off your utilities. Which, he can't. And he calls me the other day to make sure I don't have space heaters...because...today, the first real cold day...and snow..I really have no heat...uguhhhhhhh..BLEEEEEEPPPPPP!!! 


The indignity of everything else and now not enough heat to stay warm even fully dressed. I want to ring his neck!!!!


----------



## Lovelyone

Yesterday I woke up with an annoying tickle in the back of my throat,which today has grown into a full blown sore throat. Hurts to swallow/speak (which I am sure that my family will love). With my sister having a compromised immune system because of the cancer, that means that I will be spending my time alone in my room. *sigh...better to be sick and alone than to make someone ill, whom cannot handle sickness.


----------



## willowmoon

After getting unseasonably warmer temps up to this point, truly cold weather has finally reared its ugly head here in Wisconsin. I was getting spoiled with the nice warm(er) weather, but I should have known it wouldn't last forever. So yeah, this sucks.


----------



## spiritangel

I diddnt get it


----------



## HottiMegan

I thought I was having an ibs attack until alex came down with nasty diarrhea. I feel like crap and get to care for a sick alex. i just want to crawl in bed and sleep. The stomach bug is so prevalent in town that out made the news. Fun stuff.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Bra chafing, and 12-hour workdays.


----------



## penguin

The heat. I don't have air con. My house has lousy insulation. I'M DYING. It's 36/96 or so, and my house is HOT. I got the kid to take a nap (a very rare event these days), because the heat was wearing her out. We're not meant to get storms til the weekend, so the humidity is just going to keep being gross.


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> I've been trying to convince my dad that his cat is sick and he needs to go to a vet. He's from the old school that thinks that vets are rip-offs and he doesn't want to waste money on a cat. This horrifies me, since I take Wonton to wellness visits and regular booster shots, etc. I don't even like her eating the discount food he's feeding them, but he won't take money to buy better quality or let me feed his cats a bag of good food that I would bring home and I can't separate hers from theirs.
> 
> Now I know Tiger is sick and I have no money to take him myself. He'll need bloodwork for sure. My dad finally said he'd take him to the vet and my grandmother walked in and told him not to because he didn't have the money and basically that it's the natural order of things for animals to die when they're sick and I just LOST IT and started screaming that we've been out of the stone age and the dark ages for years and to not listen to the fucking senile old bat.
> 
> Which did not go over well.
> 
> So now no one is talking to me and I'm probably going to take my alimony money for this month (the bills will have to wait) and bring Tiger to the vet on the sneak when they're on their third naps.



My heart breaks for both you and wee Tiger. I'm sorry, but natural order my sweet patootie! Please let us know how he goes, Lainey.


----------



## CastingPearls

littlefairywren said:


> My heart breaks for both you and wee Tiger. I'm sorry, but natural order my sweet patootie! Please let us know how he goes, Lainey.


He went to the vet today and has been diagnosed with diabetes. His prognosis is good but right now he's under the weather because he got a booster innoculation for rabies and that always seems to make them feel crappy. My dad is worried. Also, Tiger's insulin costs more than my dad's but we both said we could go without something than let Tiger suffer. I think Tiger will be okay and I told my dad I was proud of him that he made the right decision.


----------



## CleverBomb

Entropy. 
My relic van had some things break while it was sitting parked for half a year. 
And the fuel injectors are still clogged enough that it didn't pass the smog test. 
So, I've got to throw a bit more money at it to get it legal again. 
On the other hand, once the battery was replaced, it started and ran and didn't leak oil or gasoline -- so it's at least in better shape than I expected, even if not in as good shape as I hoped. 

-Rusty 
'80 Westy (formerly "The Vanagon Valdez" due to a tendancy to leak oil like a grounded supertanker)


----------



## Inhibited

penguin said:


> The heat. I don't have air con. My house has lousy insulation. I'M DYING. It's 36/96 or so, and my house is HOT. I got the kid to take a nap (a very rare event these days), because the heat was wearing her out. We're not meant to get storms til the weekend, so the humidity is just going to keep being gross.



I feel for you... I luv summer but Brisbane summer is unbearable..


----------



## Aust99

It's hot over here too.... I changed my living areas around (moved the dining room in to the living room and living into the dining room) so I could take advantage of the one air-con unit I have in my house (in the tiled former dining room) only to discover the remote to the air-con unit has flat batteries... Oh the irony!!!


----------



## Tracyarts

A door-to-door salesman swiped an orange off of the potted orange tree I have on my front porch. It's a very young tree that we just got over the summer, and the nursery had only left two oranges to ripen so the tree would put more energy into growth than fruit. At least he left one of them, so we had a chance to taste what that tree produces, instead of being stuck waiting another year to find out. 

Tracy


----------



## metabliss

Tracyarts said:


> A door-to-door salesman swiped an orange off of the potted orange tree I have on my front porch. It's a very young tree that we just got over the summer, and the nursery had only left two oranges to ripen so the tree would put more energy into growth than fruit. At least he left one of them, so we had a chance to taste what that tree produces, instead of being stuck waiting another year to find out.
> 
> Tracy



That is so crappy!! Sorry

What is annoying me most right now is that I just found out that my job is going to transfer me and a collegue of mine to another location within our agency. A location that I absolutely DESPISE. The kicker is, is that this was insider info. It hasn't even been made official by the higher ups yet. So they are basically planning to just spring it on us.


----------



## spiritangel

That the online grocery site I am trying to order from keeps wigging I just want to get them done


----------



## willowmoon

I have a headache right now that is kicking my ass in a big way.


----------



## willowmoon

.... and the headache is carrying over into today as well. It's brutal, gonna lay back down.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Sorry about your headache willow! Feel better. 


I am annoyed with my mother's roommate at the moment. I understand that he got his bike stolen last night, but if he would have brought the bike upstairs on the balcony (like he normally did) that would not have happened. And instead of running around screaming in the house and punching things like a madman, he can accept that it is his fault. If he would have just brought it up, it would not have happened.


----------



## Lovelyone

I've had semi-insomnia for days now (during which time I also had flu-like symptoms). I probably get about 3 1/2 hours of sleep a day. Its wearing me out.


----------



## HottiMegan

It's been nearly 2 hours and Max still isn't done with his homework. How much does a kid need in 3rd grade?!


----------



## Aust99

HottiMegan said:


> It's been nearly 2 hours and Max still isn't done with his homework. How much does a kid need in 3rd grade?!



I've been a third grade teacher, currently teaching first but that sounds extreme.... What are they giving him other than reading books?


----------



## HottiMegan

Aust99 said:


> I've been a third grade teacher, currently teaching first but that sounds extreme.... What are they giving him other than reading books?



he had to write about 15 spelling words three times each, he had a multiplication problems page with about 50 problems plus a science worksheet. He then had a worksheet of geometry terms and a grammar worksheet. All that AND 20 minutes of reading. If i had known he had so much to do we would have skipped karate. He was falling asleep at his homework. He skipped the reading and will do it in the morning.

It seems really extreme for one night. He usually only has about an hour of homework at night.


----------



## Mathias

HottiMegan said:


> he had to write about 15 spelling words three times each, he had a multiplication problems page with about 50 problems plus a science worksheet. He then had a worksheet of geometry terms and a grammar worksheet. All that AND 20 minutes of reading. If i had known he had so much to do we would have skipped karate. He was falling asleep at his homework. He skipped the reading and will do it in the morning.
> 
> It seems really extreme for one night. He usually only has about an hour of homework at night.



That seems excessive. Was the teacher behind in assigning work to his class and trying to make up for lost time? It shouldn't be piled on like that.


----------



## cinnamitch

I hate it when men initiate conversation with me through email, or chat and end every conversation with kiss, nibbles, etc. Come on dudes do you really think that I am flattered by random strangers sending me nibbles? Gag. I would kill for someone who can actually carry on a chat without resorting to this BS


----------



## Victoria08

It's annoying when you tell people your views on something (marriage, in my case) and they just laugh and say i'm too young to think like that and that my views will change in a few years. Stop disregarding my feelings because I'm 20. I still know what i'm talking about when it comes to my own feelings!


----------



## willowmoon

Well the brutal headaches are finally gone, thankfully .... but now we have a good few inches of snow out here which is continuing into today as well. Ugh.


----------



## willowmoon

More to add about annoying things ... I just heard a Maroon 5 song on the radio ... couldn't tell you which one, cause they pretty much sound the same to me. Adam Levine's singing voice just gets to me, it just seems to be devoid of any testosterone whatsoever. Barry White, he is not.


----------



## Mathias

I'll be spending close to $300 or more on textbooks this semester. I'm contemplating waiting to see if the professor says whether or not we'll need the books and how often they'll be used in the courses. I've bought books for classes only to have professors say "Oh, you won't be needing the book."


----------



## Surlysomething

willowmoon said:


> More to add about annoying things ... I just heard a Maroon 5 song on the radio ... couldn't tell you which one, cause they pretty much sound the same to me. Adam Levine's singing voice just gets to me, it just seems to be devoid of any testosterone whatsoever. Barry White, he is not.



But Simon Le Bon's voice is dripping testosterone? Really?


----------



## CleverBomb

willowmoon said:


> More to add about annoying things ... I just heard a Maroon 5 song on the radio ... couldn't tell you which one, cause they pretty much sound the same to me. Adam Levine's singing voice just gets to me, it just seems to be devoid of any testosterone whatsoever. Barry White, he is not.


"Moobs like Jagger," perhaps?

-Rusty


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Mathias said:


> I'll be spending close to $300 or more on textbooks this semester. I'm contemplating waiting to see if the professor says whether or not we'll need the books and how often they'll be used in the courses. I've bought books for classes only to have professors say "Oh, you won't be needing the book."



I'm always a wait until the first day kinda gal. Seems to save me money. After I spent $800!on books one semester I decided to try something new. Lol


----------



## HottiMegan

Mathias said:


> I'll be spending close to $300 or more on textbooks this semester. I'm contemplating waiting to see if the professor says whether or not we'll need the books and how often they'll be used in the courses. I've bought books for classes only to have professors say "Oh, you won't be needing the book."



For some books that weren't used often in my classes, i would go to the library and use the ones in stock there.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Mathias said:


> I'll be spending close to $300 or more on textbooks this semester. I'm contemplating waiting to see if the professor says whether or not we'll need the books and how often they'll be used in the courses. I've bought books for classes only to have professors say "Oh, you won't be needing the book."



The other suggestions are good ones. You could also try renting textbooks as well. Why did I not do this all the years my son was in school?! I only just started doing it when my daughter started college in September. The website which seems to be the best and most popular is http://www.chegg.com/. Good luck!
How long do you have left in school Matt?


----------



## Mathias

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> The other suggestions are good ones. You could also try renting textbooks as well. Why did I not do this all the years my son was in school?! I only just started doing it when my daughter started college in September. The website which seems to be the best and most popular is http://www.chegg.com/. Good luck!
> How long do you have left in school Matt?



This is the last semester for me.   I found out that at least one of my teachers is known to use a book that can be check out of the Library so that's something.


----------



## Extinctor100

Extremely annoyed waiting for a new Epic Rap Battles of History to show up on Youtube. Long, long overdue.


----------



## MattB

Headache, and I had a great day of rearranging furniture planned. I think I'm allergic to January.


----------



## Linda

Spitting snow.....please just let it go. We want to go sledding!!


----------



## Mathias

My powerchair's battery is dying and can't hold a charge. I need it to get around campus and classes start tomorrow. I'm making arrangements to get to and from classes though.


----------



## Lovelyone

My biggest pet peeve is when people drink from cartons and put them back into the fridge. I hate that. Get a freaking cup you lazy ass. If I wanted your cooties, I would french kiss you, mother f*cker.

and something between my shoulder blades hurts


----------



## HottiMegan

I hope you get a new battery soon Mathias. 


I'm annoyed at how none of my pants are fitting right now. They're all at risk of falling off when i walk. Even my underwear is too big. I didn't do anything to lose weight but obviously i am since my pants are so big.


----------



## CAMellie

Yet again I accidentally knocked over my HUGE mug full to the brim with ice water! :doh:


----------



## penguin

CAMellie said:


> Yet again I accidentally knocked over my HUGE mug full to the brim with ice water! :doh:



This is why I have to have drink bottles.


----------



## Takeshi

When I text someone and I don't get a reply from them. If they don't wish to talk to me at that moment then they could just text me that they'll get back to me later or something...


----------



## Lamia

CAMellie said:


> Yet again I accidentally knocked over my HUGE mug full to the brim with ice water! :doh:



Sounds like someone needs a sippy cup


----------



## CAMellie

Lamia said:


> Sounds like someone needs a sippy cup



I'm only three and a half years old


----------



## danielson123

SWTOR is down for maintenance and reddit is down to protest SOPA.

I...I...Don't know what to do. :blink:


----------



## willowmoon

Our temp out here in Green Bay is currently at 1. 

Yep.


----------



## cinnamitch

willowmoon said:


> Our temp out here in Green Bay is currently at 1.
> 
> Yep.



-1 here with a windchill of -12


----------



## CAMellie

danielson123 said:


> SWTOR is down for maintenance and reddit is down to protest SOPA.
> 
> I...I...Don't know what to do. :blink:



*hands you a book* There ya go!


----------



## imfree

CAMellie said:


> *hands you a book* There ya go!



Hehehe! Just be sure that book isn't an illegal pirate copy.:doh:


----------



## snuggletiger

Mathias said:


> I'll be spending close to $300 or more on textbooks this semester. I'm contemplating waiting to see if the professor says whether or not we'll need the books and how often they'll be used in the courses. I've bought books for classes only to have professors say "Oh, you won't be needing the book."



I used to just wait till after the first week of Class to buy the books. Figured I might as well see what books are Really important. And yeah the supplemental texts aren't all that and you can always borrow someone elses.


----------



## Tracyarts

" I'll be spending close to $300 or more on textbooks this semester. I'm contemplating waiting to see if the professor says whether or not we'll need the books and how often they'll be used in the courses. "

Do you have the option of renting texts where you are? I ask because I live near a college, and there is an off-campus bookstore that has a big sign advertising their textbook rental service. 

Tracy


----------



## Mathias

Tracyarts said:


> " I'll be spending close to $300 or more on textbooks this semester. I'm contemplating waiting to see if the professor says whether or not we'll need the books and how often they'll be used in the courses. "
> 
> Do you have the option of renting texts where you are? I ask because I live near a college, and there is an off-campus bookstore that has a big sign advertising their textbook rental service.
> 
> Tracy



Yes they do, but I'll see how often the books will be used once I've been to all of my classes.


----------



## penguin

Stomach cramps. They were going on all night, so I got shit all sleep, and are still going on this morning. Not as frequently as last night, but enough that I don't want to have breakfast even though I'm a little hungry.


----------



## Lovelyone

I've got a all included flu bug.


----------



## Aust99

The bloody helicopter hovering above my suburb... Fuck off its 1 am....


----------



## CastingPearls

Because I felt sorry for her, I refriended an ex-girlfriend of my soon to be ex-husband with the condition that she not ever bring him up in conversation or discuss me with him. 

Her first message to me was that she talked to him on the phone, that he's very lonely and that I'm a good person and he's probably better off alone. What the fuck part of PLEASE DON'T BRING HIM UP OR DISCUSS ME WITH HIM do you NOT get?


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Some people are just tone-deaf to stuff like that. I don't get it either. 

My annoyance is that all the lovely snow is getting rained on today. I'd go up the mountain, but I don't ski and I know Bieber Hair is up there. I don't want him to think I'm stalking him.


----------



## DeerVictory

I'm feeling really creeped out by a person who is invading my personal space in a really weird way and I'm not really sure what to do about it.


----------



## Surlysomething

This stupid cold.

I'm feel so crappy and whiny.


----------



## CAMellie

There's a shit-ton of clouds and it _feels_ like it should be raining...but no rain yet. *RAIN ALREADY!*


----------



## MattB

Taking the car through the car wash, and knowing it's a futile act.


----------



## CAMellie

Our cordless phone is dying.


----------



## HottiMegan

Alex has diarrhea for the second time this year and he's not potty trained yet. there's a bad stomach virus making its rounds in this county and i'm so not thrilled about it hitting this household a second time.. Either the virus or the two Taco Bell meals the boys ate yesterday are getting them both. (Max had issues last night)

eta: They rarely get Taco Bell but we were on the road to see Max's ortho doc and there aren't many drive through options for vegetarians..


----------



## imfree

CAMellie said:


> Our cordless phone is dying.



emtcompany.com is very reasonable and has batteries for nearly every phone.:happy:


----------



## Linda

People who can not swallow their pride, get over themselves and continue to put children in front of themselves as some sort of human shield.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Diabetes....it can fuck off.


----------



## CAMellie

MisticalMisty said:


> Diabetes....it can fuck off.



A-fucking-men!


----------



## imfree

MisticalMisty said:


> Diabetes....it can fuck off.





CAMellie said:


> A-fucking-men!



A-hail yah!!!-men!!!


----------



## Victoria08

It's snowing and it is _cold_ here. I'm not made for snow!
The other annoying thing right now...there is a 6-12 month wait for my shoulder surgery...so I guess i'll keep dislocating it daily until then? :really sad:


----------



## Shan34

I have to go lug and stack wood. Don't want to do it. But I must!


----------



## Dromond

The space bar on my laptop is broken. Do you know how hard it is to type without a space bar?!


----------



## penguin

My daughter woke me up just after 5. It's the first day of school and she's very excited...but it doesn't start til 9.


----------



## CleverBomb

Dromond said:


> The space bar on my laptop is broken. Do you know how hard it is to type without a space bar?!


Agreed.
Try it with a trackpad and mouse button that just randomly select things.

Battery on my MacBook went bad, and bulged to the point where it was pressing on the mouse button and trackpad from underneath. I'm just glad I caught it before went up in flames. 

Public service announcement: if you have a lithium polymer / lithium-ion battery that is bulging (especially to the point where it won't fit into the device it's powering), STOP USING IT AND DISPOSE OF IT PROPERLY. It could ignite if charged any further.

-Rusty


----------



## Lamia

I hate when people don't answer your question, but instead offer up other information.

For Example:

I asked "Are frozen vegetables better than canned vegetables?"

In Reply I get "Well...fresh vegetables are the best"

Seriously? No shit...but that wasn't what I asked. :doh:


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Lamia said:


> I hate when people don't answer your question, but instead offer up other information.
> 
> For Example:
> 
> I asked "Are frozen vegetables better than canned vegetables?"
> 
> In Reply I get "Well...fresh vegetables are the best"
> 
> Seriously? No shit...but that wasn't what I asked. :doh:




Yes, they are. hehehehe


----------



## rg770Ibanez

My wisdom teeth


----------



## penguin

This rain. These photos were taken from my back veranda an hour apart earlier today. We've got lots of rain all week, which never bothered me much before, but now I'm walking my daughter to and from school five days a week...it's gonna bug me a lot. I think I'll be rocking the "drowned rat" look this week.









At least the creek drains fast once the rain slows down...but with a week of it, eek!


----------



## Jack Secret

The fact that you can get more prison time for ripping off a movie than for murder. People have their priorities out of whack.


----------



## Lovelyone

When someone messages me on yahoo and then logs out without saying goodbye. That's shitty. 

also...insomnia can suck it.


----------



## Lovelyone

People who think that if you are foreclosing on a house that you can just "take" things that belong as part of the structure of the house. My thoughts are if you are forced to leave, leave with dignity in tact. 

People who treat your property like Sanford and Sons. I know that YOU are accustomed to living in a yard that looks like the Hatfields and McCoys live there but I AM NOT. I do not think it is acceptable to have cars up on blocks, trash in the yard, 4 junkyard dogs, laundry hanging on a line in the dead of winter because you are too lazy to go get it, non-metal scrapped parts in the yard cos you scrapped everything that was metal just to get money, and other assorted bad habits that hillbillies have. I wouldn't be surprised if there was a still hiding out there and if the meat we had with dinner last night was actually 'coon or possum.

"Men" who are man enough to have sex but aren't man enough to take responsibility once the girl get pregnant. IF you've got kids they should be your first priority. Lazing about and living off of someone else's dime is not respectable no matter what you think about it. Also, it's not a really good idea to tell the people who have opened their home to you and shared their food with you that they are NOT your family (we could just as well have said the same to you when you needed a place to stay you lazy, thieving, lying, manipulative, scheming, conniving, "thinking that you are entitled" user bastard.) Grow some balls, get a job, and go take care of the two children that you don't seem to remember unless you need to remind US that WE (the people you are sponging off of) are not your family. LOSER!


----------



## penguin

My computer chair won't stay up. It'll throw my hip out if I sit in while it's this low. Grr.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My youngest kitty just breathed on me, and lord does he have foul breath. I think I need to get his teeth cleaned.


----------



## imfree

Having to take the county transportation service van to a Dr appointment at the Nashville VA, Hell's Hospital, tomorrow. Oh well, it's still waaaay less expensive than that &(.)$&#!!! ambulance!


----------



## Surlysomething

imfree said:


> Having to take the county transportation service van to a Dr appointment at the Nashville VA, Hell's Hospital, tomorrow. Oh well, it's still waaaay less expensive than that &(.)$&#!!! ambulance!




You should be thankful you have healthcare to go to. Haha.

First world problem, Edgar!


----------



## spiritangel

Lamia said:


> I hate when people don't answer your question, but instead offer up other information.
> 
> For Example:
> 
> I asked "Are frozen vegetables better than canned vegetables?"
> 
> In Reply I get "Well...fresh vegetables are the best"
> 
> Seriously? No shit...but that wasn't what I asked. :doh:



Frozen veggies are often snap frozen thus sealing in their nutrients and freshness

Canned goods are cooked at extremely hight tempratures and often have added salt and things to help in the preserving

For canned good the nutrients are also mostly in the water as well as the veggies.

For frozen they remain in the vegetables 

Yes fresh is best but even nutritionists will tell you frozen and fresh (depending on what it is and how it is frozen) are almost equivilent in nutritional value

especially as frozen veg are frozen most times within a day or two of picking and fresh veg once it is picked starts to lose its nutitional value

so it can also be about how long it has been in storage for.

There are cases for all forms of the above and a good balance of all is great especially on a budget

I buy fresh but when it is to expensive for stuff that I want I also have a small stockpile of the few frozen ones I eat in my freezer

Not a huge fan of canned veggies mostly because I dont like the taste of most of them.

Hope that Helps Lamia. I am by no means an expert but that is my understanding


----------



## CleverBomb

A car rental place that will remain nameless for now.
The Utah Transit Authority.
An extra five hours that I couldn't really spare tonight spent getting a rental minivan from the airport instead of just down the block.

-Rusty


----------



## HottiMegan

I woke up this morning thinking "why is my alarm going off on a saturday?!" But its not saturday for two days. I hate when I do this, it makes the week drag by.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

So, I started my job...and I'm still in the running for the other job (where I had the second interview) until I hear differently...

I have some leads on new apartments to move to ...that are very nice and will take the doggies...

So, everything, despite being flat broke and under a lot of stress things seem to be looking up...:: crossing everything:: 

But...my damn car...just when one thing is fixed.....something else goes wrong..the battery is fine, the alternator passed the test...it might be a voltage convertor or something like that..ugh. 


Ahhh...life.


----------



## CAMellie

My antidepressant is giving me nightmares


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I slept like shiiiiit.
I woke up numerous times and didn't actually lay down until like 9am. ><;


----------



## CAMellie

My psych appointment and doctor's appointment tomorrow are just close enough time-wise so that I can't go anywhere in between...but far enough apart so that I'll be at the clinic for at least 6 hours :doh:


----------



## spiritangel

the out of stocks in my groceries bah humbug. Trying to organise craft stuff but the containers that are on special (for said purpose) are out of stock.


----------



## imfree

Surlysomething said:


> You should be thankful you have healthcare to go to. Haha.
> 
> First world problem, Edgar!



I am really thankful for healthcare and the ride service!!! My right leg had been getting a little red, these past few days, and I had weeping from that leg this morning. That county ride that I bitch about was so cool today. They dropped me off in Nashville for an endo appointment, she saw my leg, said I have another cellulitis infection, and to go to triage. The county ride service was scheduled to take me home, to Lebanon, after the appointment. I needed to go to triage at the Murfreesboro VA in order to be able to have my family pick me up after hours. The ride service agreed to drop me off at the Murfreesboro VA. I was given an antibiotic shot and sent home with an oral antibiotic. Whew!!!, long day, but my white count was only 12,000, so we caught up with that infection in time to avert a hospital admission!!!:happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

imfree said:


> I am really thankful for healthcare and the ride service!!! My right leg had been getting a little red, these past few days, and I had weeping from that leg this morning. That county ride that I bitch about was so cool today. They dropped me off in Nashville for an endo appointment, she saw my leg, said I have another cellulitis infection, and to go to triage. The county ride service was scheduled to take me home, to Lebanon, after the appointment. I needed to go to triage at the Murfreesboro VA in order to be able to have my family pick me up after hours. The ride service agreed to drop me off at the Murfreesboro VA. I was given an antibiotic shot and sent home with an oral antibiotic. Whew!!!, long day, but my white count was only 12,000, so we caught up with that infection in time to avert a hospital admission!!!:happy:


 
Thanks for the health update! Haha.

Glad you don't have to be in the hospital though.


----------



## spiritangel

The realisation that I failed to appologise to someone last year, when in truth I owed them a huge appology, I sent one without any expectation I will hear back. But it does make me feel incredibly thoughtless to not realise that


----------



## J_Underscore

A stupid youtube bug, You get a random message sent from your own account to your account, and you think you've been hacked! 
A google employee wrote a message thanking loads of people for their reports and they're trying to fix it.


----------



## snuggletiger

Dishonest peeps


----------



## willowmoon

Not that it's life shattering or anything, but I stubbed the big toe on my right foot earlier this morning and it hurts like a son-of-a-gun.


----------



## imfree

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks for the health update! Haha.
> 
> Glad you don't have to be in the hospital though.



Thanks, Kind Lady. Imfree and it's great to be able to live it! Being in a hospital bed in front of an idiot box is just too mentally confining for me!


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> The realisation that I failed to appologise to someone last year, when in truth I owed them a huge appology, I sent one without any expectation I will hear back. But it does make me feel incredibly thoughtless to not realise that


Your recent blog on that subject was really good, by the way.


----------



## SMA413

The JCPenny commercial with all the women shrieking.


It makes me want to punch my TV.


----------



## MattB

People with severe space issues...again.


----------



## CAMellie

My roommates' family informed me last night that they will soon be turning in a 30 day notice to have her removed from our rental agreement (yes...I'm on the rental agreement, too)...and yet they continue to expect me to pay rent while they are removing all her belongings from the apartment. If I do that then I won't be able to pay the full amount of rent on March 1st and will be evicted. When I pointed that out...they recommended staying in a motel temporarily while we save money. I simply told them to hold their breath waiting for any money from me. I wouldn't be such a bitch about it but they sprung this on me out of nowhere.

P.S. anyone looking for a room to rent in Rancho Cordova, CA? *sigh*


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

SMA413 said:


> The JCPenny commercial with all the women shrieking.
> 
> 
> It makes me want to punch my TV.




THIS!!!!


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar

sinus pressure....Afrin is my only relief


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> Your recent blog on that subject was really good, by the way.



hugs ty lainey


----------



## imfree

Delightfully Peculiar said:


> sinus pressure....Afrin is my only relief



Be careful to heed the warnings on that stuff!


----------



## Mathias

I was talking to my Dad today and I hear some noises in the background and I ask where he was and he says "Oh by the way your grandma's been in the hospital with pneumonia. Sure, he can tell me its super important that I need to check on my eligibility on a possible grant awarded to me but I find out about my grandma being sick just offhandedly mentioned like it was no big deal. I'm pissed, but she's doing better.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Flakey people who make you are inconsiderate of your feelings, and then when you finally confront them, you end up feeling like the bad person. How the heck did that happen!?


----------



## CAMellie

I'm annoyed with judgmental, ignorant people who think that THEIR way of living is the only RIGHT way of living.


----------



## SMA413

My boyfriend has been kinda wishy washy lately and I hate it.


----------



## Linda

This pain in my neck and shoulders. Ugh! I must have slept wrong. Please...please go away!!


----------



## Mathias

I only saw bits and pieces of the halftime show last night but I didn't even know MIA even flipped off the camera during the performance until I saw it being replayed every goddamn minute on the news this morning. :doh:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

I was supposed to go to the foot dr. today for a follow up after having a procedure done last week. So, of course, the night before the appt. I get the stomach virus my daughter has. I had to cancel the appt. Hopefully I can go tomorrow. This is not something I can put off.


----------



## Lovelyone

stomach virus or something .ICK.


----------



## HottiMegan

I got hit with a chest cold that came on quickly. I am having trouble regulating my temperature post fever. (the fever kept me up a lot last night) I am so tired of being sick. I haven't been sick this often ever before. I think it's thanks to having two kids in school and a husband who works in a hospital. They bring me all kinds of germs!


----------



## mz_puss

I hate feeling helpless, My cousins husband beat her pretty badly, and she has now escaped and is in a safe house somewhere with her 3 young kids. There is nothing i can do to help, and i hate that. I'm happy she is now safe. I just wish i could do something.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

mz_puss said:


> I hate feeling helpless, My cousins husband beat her pretty badly, and she has now escaped and is in a safe house somewhere with her 3 young kids. There is nothing i can do to help, and i hate that. I'm happy she is now safe. I just wish i could do something.



When I worked in Child Protection your cousin's situation was one that crossed my desk quite often. Whenever I would contact mothers that had escaped the situation the first thing I would ask them is to name all the people who they believed would be good supports for them and to put on a piece of paper (for themselves not for me) along with their contact numbers. In the end they never contacted every name on the list, only a select few that they believed they could trust. I'm sure in time you'll get your chance to be able to do something, especially when it comes time for her to leave the refuge and get into a place of her own.


----------



## Dromond

The word "sheeple" annoys me a little more every time I hear it or see it written.


----------



## rellis10

Dromond said:


> The word "sheeple" annoys me a little more every time I hear it or see it written.



I have no idea what that is... but i'm instantly going to assume it's a steeple made of sheep


----------



## Dromond

rellis10 said:


> I have no idea what that is... but i'm instantly going to assume it's a steeple made of sheep



It's a portmanteau of "sheep" and "people." You can probably guess what it's supposed to mean.


----------



## willowmoon

Ugh. Stomach flu, and I hardly ever get sick, so this really is no fun for me at all.


----------



## imfree

rellis10 said:


> I have no idea what that is... but i'm instantly going to assume it's a steeple made of sheep



Sheeple are actually the opposite of free thinkers. It is really annoying to see so many practical uses for the term, these days.:doh:


----------



## Jeeshcristina

In class today, had a discussion about the obesity epidemic, and it was so off topic that I couldn't stand it anymore, and spoke out in class. I explained to my teacher that there is a huge difference between weight and health, and that as someone who works out on a regular basis, is active, eats well, and refrains from sodas, that I could probably outrun her. It's frustrating to see such an emphasis put on weight, when health is based on something entirely different. People couldn't understand that I actually like being fat, and the looks I got were rather annoying. Still, I managed to defend my stance rather well, while they all got a quite frank response to their arguments. Bah!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My roommate bitched about the noise Bieber Hair and I made when he was over tonight. I told her I warned her he was coming over so she could leave if that kinda stuff made her uncomfortable. She couldn't comprehend why she would leave. sigh.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'll preface this with the fact that I love my father in law and we get along really well. This morning he facebook messaged us saying he was going to come up for a visit. Not a phone call, facebook! It doesn't help that I've spent the last two days in bed, sick as a dog. The apartment isn't exactly visitor friendly and i'm still too sick to do much about it. I got winded and worn out just taking Alex to school. I'm happy for a visit but a little notice would have been nice. I stopped and got a frozen lasagna so i don't have to fuss with dinner. I'm too sick to do that. That's what's annoying me!


----------



## Donna

Being on the receiving end of a wrong number drunk dial at 2:30 AM.


----------



## Lovelyone

snow, again.


----------



## CAMellie

My soon-to-be-former roommates' kids are getting on my damned nerves. I can't get a straight answer out of any of them as to when EXACTLY they are turning in her (the roommate) 30 day notice. That way I can contact utility companies so there won't be any break in service...and so I know when all her stuff will be moved out. Now that I know this is OUR apartment I want to start decorating with our stuff.


----------



## mimosa

Uncomfortable moment of the day was when I texted my ex and he didn't read my message correctly. So he answered back thinking it was his new girlfriend. :doh:

Awkward!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!::blink:


So I texted him back teasing him not to send me penis photos.


----------



## rellis10

Why do shaving cuts sting so damn much?! *nurses chin*


----------



## Lamia

(long dumb story you can skip but I have to put out into the universe so I can stop thinkin about it)

About a month ago a girl I had never seen before came into my office area and said the soda machine wasnt taking her dollar and asked if I had change for a dollar. I said yes and right after I said yes, she said Ill pay you back Monday. I only had 75 cents so went into our little cabinet and got a quarter out of our community change jar. There are 3 of us in this office and we keep change in there in case we want something from the vending area. Obviously getting change for a dollar and borrowing a dollar are two different things. I went ahead and gave her the dollar. I told my boss about it on Tuesday after I never saw the girl again. I told her I didnt know who the girl was and had never seen her before. I then saw a girl I thought it might be her, but wasnt very sure about it. 

Apparently a girl came in and borrowed 30 cents from my boss and never paid it back. We still couldnt sort out of it was the same girl. 

A week ago a girl came into the office area and asked if I had any change and when I said no her eyes flicked to that cabinet. This is the girl who I thought was the first girl. Her eye flick pretty much confirmed my belief that it was the same girl. She came in again later in the week and advised me that we were related by marriage. She married my cousins son. 

So I come in to work today and go to the soda machine and there she is and she says That lady in there says I owe you money Anyway the girl was pissed and I told her to not worry about it. I feel bad in case she wasnt the same person, but I am 95% sure she is and I think its bizarre that someone can borrow money from strangers time and again with no plans to pay it back.


----------



## Fluffy51888

Boys. Who make you think they wanna be with you, but it turns out they only wanna sleep with you. Notice I didn't say men.


----------



## CastingPearls

Lamia said:


> I think its bizarre that someone can borrow money from strangers time and again with no plans to pay it back.




Oh I've worked with people who've made a career out of it. A girl I worked with was in a bad spot and asked me if I could lend her $20. I told her I'd help her out but really needed the money back as soon as possible. She didn't pay me back but always had enough to have lunch delivered. I asked her a few times and the last time I asked her she copped an attitude and I realized that she probably does this all the time--go on the offensive when she's confronted for her garbage. I never got my money back but she got fired anyway for borrowing money from the company informally, and didn't make one payment on the agreed upon schedule and they withheld her last paycheck.


----------



## MattB

Two of my co-workers are having a long conversation by email, and I'm still being copied on every message for no good reason that I can tell...I guess it's not that big a deal on its own, but it's been a real long and trying day so *this is the LAST STRAW.* 

That felt good, back to deleting...


----------



## Lamia

I got a verbal warning at work. The first time that has ever happened since I've been working from age 16 on.....and it was deserved. I screwed up and did't get the clients money deposited on time. I did the same thing last month. I've been screwing up a lot lately. I can't seem to focus and it's very frustrating. 

I am really annoyed right now because I started a macro before I left at 2 and I emailed the girl that comes in after me to see if it was done and she says it wasn't running. I know it was running becuse I checked our controller to make sure it was loading the product in. 

It's bad enough when I fuck up on my own, but I don't need this right now. 

I am so frustrated and my stomach is in knots and I am not going to be able to sleep. It's 6 am.


----------



## Surlysomething

Lamia said:


> I got a verbal warning at work. The first time that has ever happened since I've been working from age 16 on.....and it was deserved. I screwed up and did't get the clients money deposited on time. I did the same thing last month. I've been screwing up a lot lately. I can't seem to focus and it's very frustrating.
> 
> I am really annoyed right now because I started a macro before I left at 2 and I emailed the girl that comes in after me to see if it was done and she says it wasn't running. I know it was running becuse I checked our controller to make sure it was loading the product in.
> 
> It's bad enough when I fuck up on my own, but I don't need this right now.
> 
> I am so frustrated and my stomach is in knots and I am not going to be able to sleep. It's 6 am.


 
 I'm so sorry you're going through this. But remember, we're not perfect and mistakes happen. Is there anyone you can talk to where you work that can help you manage your time better or give you suggestions? Normally if you reach out, people are more than willing to help. It also sounds like you need to cut yourself some slack and relax. Maybe you need to spend time with your friends or family more and get reconnected and away from the stress in your life. Easier said than done, but very beneficial. Hang in there. You get a fresh start every day.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Drug addicts and their drug addict bullshit!


----------



## AuntHen

This nasty head-cold :/


----------



## BBWbonnie

My flu that is constantly returning


----------



## Jess87

Unexpected visitors, especially when they're not someone you're close with. It's only polite to call first so I can make an excuse to not be home.


----------



## Lovelyone

BigCutieBonnie said:


> My flu that is constantly returning



I came to post about the exact same thing. It's a virus that is going around. My nieces both missed 3 days of school with it. I was sick last week, thought it was over, and it reappeared. UGH. Hope that you feel better soon.


----------



## Lamia

I am annoyed by my neighbors running car. They must love to waste gas heating their car up for hours at a time.


----------



## Lamia

Surlysomething said:


> I'm so sorry you're going through this. But remember, we're not perfect and mistakes happen. Is there anyone you can talk to where you work that can help you manage your time better or give you suggestions? Normally if you reach out, people are more than willing to help. It also sounds like you need to cut yourself some slack and relax. Maybe you need to spend time with your friends or family more and get reconnected and away from the stress in your life. Easier said than done, but very beneficial. Hang in there. You get a fresh start every day.



I have 3 excel spreadsheets with everything that I do. I mark things off as I go. I moved the client that was giving me problems to their own section so it's easier for me to see. My problem is that my brain distorts information. I will look at the sheet 3 times and not see something, but see it the 4th time. So I spend as much time staring at my damn sheet as I do just doing my job. 

There is just 3 of us. One of them is my supervisor. The biggest problem I have is they keep changing what I do and moving things out of order and some of the crap is time sensitive. I am moving to a new overnight shift as more changes come along. So more new stuff to learn and keep track of. 

Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## rellis10

Doubts whether the story I want to write is suitable for the competition I want to enter.


----------



## Mishty

My back hurts so badly.


----------



## NewfieGal

I can sum it up in one word SNOW... although I have more words to say about it, so tired of it now, don't wanna wish time away but come here Spring and melt all the cold yucky snow


----------



## Deven

A few people I follow said something about RIP Ryan Dunn (the guy from Jackass that died in a car wreck.)

He died with a BAC of .196, which is twice the legal limit of .08. He was driving on a busy highway, 322 in Pennsylvania, at 2:30 am. He was driving 140 mph, and died in a massive fireball.

I don't feel guilty for him. At all. I'm just relieved he only took out himself and his passenger and not a traveling family of 4 that happened to be at the same place at the same time.

Yeah, it's sad he died. I get it. A loss of human life is always tragic... but his death was a giant act of stupidity. Don't put him on a pedestal and constantly praise him, but use him as an example of what not to do.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I'm soooooo hungry!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I can't rep you *DevenDoom*, but I've been saying that too and I'm glad to know I'm not alone in my opinion! 


My Annoyance is I left my cellphone charger at home.
My cellphone is down to 1 bar.
I use it most of all to talk to my boyfriend via texting since he can only hop online late at night.

:doh:


----------



## Mathias

I'm writing a story based off of a book I finished recently and the beginning of it is just so _dull_. I want to skip this and start writing the fun parts, but I know it has to be done.


----------



## penguin

DevenDoom said:


> Yeah, it's sad he died. I get it. A loss of human life is always tragic... but his death was a giant act of stupidity. Don't put him on a pedestal and constantly praise him, but use him as an example of what not to do.



I agree so very, very much, with all of this.

I'm hating the heat right now. It feels so much hotter than what the weather report says it is.


----------



## CleverBomb

Lamia said:


> I have 3 excel spreadsheets with everything that I do. I mark things off as I go. I moved the client that was giving me problems to their own section so it's easier for me to see. My problem is that my brain distorts information. I will look at the sheet 3 times and not see something, but see it the 4th time. So I spend as much time staring at my damn sheet as I do just doing my job.
> 
> There is just 3 of us. One of them is my supervisor. The biggest problem I have is they keep changing what I do and moving things out of order and some of the crap is time sensitive. I am moving to a new overnight shift as more changes come along. So more new stuff to learn and keep track of.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement!


I'd suggest using conditional formatting on those spreadsheets, if you aren't already. 
That's where a cell changes color when a specific condition occurs (say, the date = today, or some number such as an account balance is less than a particular value). 
It makes finding important information much easier. 

I did that sort of thing almost daily in my last job.

-Rusty


----------



## Lamia

CleverBomb said:


> I'd suggest using conditional formatting on those spreadsheets, if you aren't already.
> That's where a cell changes color when a specific condition occurs (say, the date = today, or some number such as an account balance is less than a particular value).
> It makes finding important information much easier.
> 
> I did that sort of thing almost daily in my last job.
> 
> -Rusty



no color printer I am marking off of paper. Things will either be ok or they won't. I am not a robot. This is what happens when you put artsy flighty types in mundane job positions.


----------



## Surlysomething

Lamia said:


> I have 3 excel spreadsheets with everything that I do. I mark things off as I go. I moved the client that was giving me problems to their own section so it's easier for me to see. My problem is that my brain distorts information. I will look at the sheet 3 times and not see something, but see it the 4th time. So I spend as much time staring at my damn sheet as I do just doing my job.
> 
> There is just 3 of us. One of them is my supervisor. The biggest problem I have is they keep changing what I do and moving things out of order and some of the crap is time sensitive. I am moving to a new overnight shift as more changes come along. So more new stuff to learn and keep track of.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement!


 
I feel your pain. I've been the queen of excel for many years and have almost gone blind looking at damn spreadsheets for hours and hours at a time. (a co-worker and I worked on a project once and he actually damaged one of his eyes from so much straining looking at spreadsheets) All you can do is your best. Your employers wouldn't find a more dedicated employee if they tried. Mistakes happen.

They do say you should take quick breaks to rest your eyes. It helped me a bit (but not much). One day at a time, lady.


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT

Working on a speech for Oral Communications: it's much easier that I do it off the cuff, then working on with Cue Cards... it's something more i have to remember and I have to play with and look down at.


----------



## Mishty

I'm annoyed at myself for still caring, and actually considering a second chance at friendship. I'm so lame.


----------



## CastingPearls

The pharmacy screwed up my prescription refills and forgot to give me the ONE med I can't NOT take so now I have to take the long drive back just to get it because I've been without it a week already. This is after me asking the girl on the phone to double check to make sure everything was okay. GRRRRR


----------



## SMA413

(Drinking sangria + watching a chick flick)/Missing a boyfriend who is 1,500 miles away = stupid mistake


----------



## Mathias

I'm losing my voice and I audition for a talent show in 2 days. Awesome.


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Have lots of corsework to do and just can't get the words from my head on the paper if i stare at it any longer my head will explode lol


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Guess who got stood up?

This girl.


----------



## willowmoon

Jeeshcristina said:


> Guess who got stood up?
> 
> This girl.



WHAAAAAT?? His loss, obviously. 

The thing annoying me right now are my re-emerging acts of clumsiness, like when I stepped on an XBOX 360 controller that was on the living floor this morning ... I then slipped and I went flying into the handrail by the steps headfirst. :doh:


----------



## spiritangel

Jeeshcristina said:


> Guess who got stood up?
> 
> This girl.



some men are complete idiots


trying to do my grocery shopping online I may end up spending evne more than I planed so that I can stock the pantry and freezer 

but also the website is driving me nuts since they changed it better in some ways but just put the damn things in my trolley already would you


----------



## Surlysomething

Jeeshcristina said:


> Guess who got stood up?
> 
> This girl.


 
Seriously his loss. 

*big hug*


----------



## Jeeshcristina

willowmoon said:


> WHAAAAAT?? His loss, obviously.
> 
> The thing annoying me right now are my re-emerging acts of clumsiness, like when I stepped on an XBOX 360 controller that was on the living floor this morning ... I then slipped and I went flying into the handrail by the steps headfirst. :doh:



 I'm not letting it get to me. 

And frankly, clumsiness is adorable! But be careful, you don't want any broken bones! 



spiritangel said:


> some men are complete idiots
> 
> 
> trying to do my grocery shopping online I may end up spending evne more than I planed so that I can stock the pantry and freezer
> 
> but also the website is driving me nuts since they changed it better in some ways but just put the damn things in my trolley already would you



 They surely can be. How do you do grocery shopping online?! Keep us updated on the progress! I NEED this!!! Will they deliver it and carry up the three flights of stairs too?! 


Surlysomething said:


> Seriously his loss.
> 
> *big hug*




I feel the hugs from all the way across the interwebz.  I got a voodoo doll in New Orleans with his name on it, so I'm hoping he's not in too much pain after I got done poking it. Lol.


----------



## rellis10

That I'm not allowed to enter any poems I've posted on this site into a poetry competition because they don'y accept anything published on a web forum that isnt exclusively password protected.


----------



## Proner

rellis10 said:


> That I'm not allowed to enter any poems I've posted on this site into a poetry competition because they don'y accept anything published on a web forum that isnt exclusively password protected.



Sorry Rick but sure you'll write something amazing for the contest as you have obvious talent to play with words! Chin up and astound them!


----------



## rellis10

Proner said:


> Sorry Rick but sure you'll write something amazing for the contest as you have obvious talent to play with words! Chin up and astound them!



Thank you very much. Luckily the contest I have my eye on is a rolling one, so I can wait as long as I like and just enter next months instead. I just don't want to force myself to write something just to enter a competition, and that's what it would feel like right now.


----------



## spiritangel

Jeeshcristina said:


> They surely can be. How do you do grocery shopping online?! Keep us updated on the progress! I NEED this!!! Will they deliver it and carry up the three flights of stairs too?!




Not sure for other countries but they definately have it here. Just look up your local supermarkets online you never know till you do.

I have been getting them delivered since I broke my leg last year and never went back to instore shopping because it is far less painful re the heavy stuff and such plus they deliver it and put it where you want them to its awesome.

I always seem to get a freebie or two, and sometimes the substitutions totally rock. I got two small boneless pork roasts, instead of a bigger bone in one and also scored extra re weight  I love it.


----------



## HottiMegan

Oh joy of joys, two days hanging in the hospital has made Alex sick. He's stuffed up and breathing snot bubbles. He's my healthy guy too. I am so sick of hospitals.


----------



## Mathias

I find the news anchors on HLN in the mornings to be extremely annoying.


----------



## Deven

My printer died a very noisy death.


----------



## willowmoon

Once again, snow has reared its ugly head here in Green Bay. Along with the dumbass drivers who still have not grasped the concept of how to drive in this weather either. :doh:


----------



## Deven

willowmoon said:


> Once again, snow has reared its ugly head here in Green Bay. Along with the dumbass drivers who still have not grasped the concept of how to drive in this weather either. :doh:



It's the same here in Pennsylvania, only today it was fog. Fog so thick, I couldn't see 2 feet infront of me...


----------



## Jon Blaze

My bank is really pissing me off.

Thinking that it would be more convenient, I set up a situation where a new debit card would show up at a local branch so I can pick it up. My old card was to expire in a few months. 

Unfortunately I did not get the call for when it was ready, so they shredded my new card. No big deal. I took responsibility for it. But the problem was that for some reason they decided to *decline my old card.* so I've been going through humps for over a month now trying to get a new debit card. 

Thankfully the majority of my bills are through direct account withdrawals, but I still lost out on a number of things, and my paypal count is down for the moment.

Three days ago, I got a call to pick up my new card. I activated it immediately thinking everything was ok. Nope. Still not working. They were puzzled as well. The only thing I thought was logical was that because they declined my old card, and the new card has the same number, most systems cannot discern the difference. 

I was told that they would ship me a new card overnight (With a new number as I requested). Now I'm going into day three, and I have to wait until Monday, and that's not guarantee.

The card issue is not the problem so much as what appears to be poor planning from them in my opinion. I just realized today that the likelihood of the second card I should have gotten having the same number as my first to be extremely high. So with them declining the original, how am I not supposed to think I would have gone through the same problem?

They have never done this in the nearly seven years I've had an debit card with them. I'm quite disappointed in them.


----------



## MisticalMisty

ugh..Jon..that sucks.

I have one better for you! Experian..you know..the credit report people...well..I had 2 charges from them today so I called...and someone used MY account to purchase credit checks in their names. I gave her my debit card number and she was like..oh yes..there are several accounts linked to this card..blah blah blah. I was like...why didn't you call me when you saw that the name on the credit report didn't match any of the names on the account..she couldn't answer..so I've had to get a new debit card...dumbasses.


----------



## HottiMegan

We're stuck in the hospital for at least two more days. Hospital furniture sucks for comfort. My hips are so sore from this slanty couch (it's almost slanty enough to slide off). I wont be able to spend another night after tonight because i'm not sure i'd be able to walk. My hips kill right now. I am thankful it's the weekend so hubs can take tomorrow night. He is staying at home with Alex tonight with the promise he'd do a couple loads of dishes for me. (we've all been sick and the sink is full of dirty dishes since none of us had the energy to clean up much.)


----------



## willowmoon

I was hoping to watch a little bit of "He-Man & the Masters of the Universe" along with "She-Ra", "Bravestarr," and others this morning -- and found out the retro-tv station was replaced with the "LiveWell" Network instead. So yeah this really sucks.


----------



## Jess87

People's seeming hatred of other people being single. Then their attempts to fix it. A friend of my grandma's was trying to push a guy at me. A guy that his most attractive quality is that he's only triple my age rather than quadruple. I have nothing against older guys, but there's a point when the generation gap becomes a canyon.


----------



## Saoirse

Im so pissed at my friend's employer. She went to HR and another manager with PROOF that her manager was sexually harassing her. They even agreed that he was totally inappropriate... but they didnt fire him. Or even warn him. And not only is he getting away with it, but she still has to work with him, instead of figuring out a different schedule! Shes a feisty chick, whose incredibly petite size gives her fast moves and awesome agility... but shes still tiny and he's still a foot and a half taller and probably close to3x her weight. She's scared but she doesnt want to back down. I told her to get some mace or keep a box cutter in her pocket.


----------



## Deven

Saoirse said:


> Im so pissed at my friend's employer. She went to HR and another manager with PROOF that her manager was sexually harassing her. They even agreed that he was totally inappropriate... but they didnt fire him. Or even warn him. And not only is he getting away with it, but she still has to work with him, instead of figuring out a different schedule! Shes a feisty chick, whose incredibly petite size gives her fast moves and awesome agility... but shes still tiny and he's still a foot and a half taller and probably close to3x her weight. She's scared but she doesnt want to back down. I told her to get some mace or keep a box cutter in her pocket.



If she had proof and HR is doing nothing about it, she needs to contact a lawyer.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

^^^ This. This could be serious money in her pocket. She deserves to work in a safe environment.


----------



## CastingPearls

Thirded re an attorney. First consultations are usually free and they're very empowering. Good that she's got spirit, even better to know the law is on her side.


----------



## NewfieGal

The weather here in Newfie is ticking me off, it goes mild for half a day then we get ice pellets and a snow storm, so all the melted ice and snow refreezes and makes everything a skating rink...oh well I hope March will bring me Spring


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My freaking TV loves to randomly decide on its own to switch into Spanish. 

As in, I'll be sitting there watching a show, they're all speaking english. SUDDENLY it switches and they all speak spanish. No, it's not just the show. But it's just on certain channels. I'll turn the channel and the next one is normal, flip back, and it's still in spanish. 

:doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: 

I need to save and just get my _own_ TV instead of relying on hand-me-downs like this. The only saving grace is that it's just certain channels, and just sometimes. 
(No, that's not to say I'm not _extremely_ grateful and appreciative that my friend was nice enough to give me her old TV because I really, really, reaaaally am. I am just expressing my annoyance at it's misbehaviour. )


----------



## Gingembre

I know I'm generalising here but why is it so hard for a guy to give a f**king straight answer and let me know where I stand?! You don't want to see me again? You want to see me sometime this week but don't know when yet? You want to see me at some point but you're really busy at the moment so you'll be in touch in a week or 2? Any of those would be FINE just LET ME KNOW. I seem to be in this situation a lot and it drives me CRAZY. AAAARGH!


----------



## Surlysomething

Gingembre said:


> I know I'm generalising here but why is it so hard for a guy to give a f**king straight answer and let me know where I stand?! You don't want to see me again? You want to see me sometime this week but don't know when yet? You want to see me at some point but you're really busy at the moment so you'll be in touch in a week or 2? Any of those would be FINE just LET ME KNOW. I seem to be in this situation a lot and it drives me CRAZY. AAAARGH!


 
They like to keep their 'options' open.
Sad but true.

And I honestly believe they don't think and mull these things over. When a woman says to a guy, "no, don't worry about it". They hear, "no, don't worry about it". And they don't. We worry, endlessly. Haha.


----------



## Gingembre

Surlysomething said:


> They like to keep their 'options' open.
> Sad but true.
> 
> And I honestly believe they don't think and mull these things over. When a woman says to a guy, "no, don't worry about it". They hear, "no, don't worry about it". And they don't. We worry, endlessly. Haha.



You are right. I know this. I just wish that part of my head had an "off" switch!


----------



## Surlysomething

Gingembre said:


> You are right. I know this. I just wish that part of my head had an "off" switch!


 
You and me both, girl. 

It can be so infuriating. I've said the same thing over and over and over to someone I care about and it never sinks in. I'm pretty much done trying. It makes me sad that it gets that far, y'know?

Try and have a better night, ok?


----------



## Gingembre

Surlysomething said:


> You and me both, girl.
> 
> It can be so infuriating. I've said the same thing over and over and over to someone I care about and it never sinks in. I'm pretty much done trying. It makes me sad that it gets that far, y'know?
> 
> Try and have a better night, ok?




I shall, and thanks  You have a good evening too...or day....I have no idea what time it is where you are haha!


----------



## Surlysomething

Gingembre said:


> I shall, and thanks  You have a good evening too...or day....I have no idea what time it is where you are haha!


 

Haha. I'm in Vancouver, Canada. It's lunch time here! I'm pretty good at adjusting my thought patterns though with the across the pond time change.


----------



## Mathias

My now ex-roommate is lying about the incident that led to him moving out of our apartment. He's trying to paint himself as the victim when he was always at the center of all the drama that's happened ever since we all first moved in together. Now, because of him me and my roommates names are getting dragged through the mud. I'm having a meeting about this tomorrow. This kid infuriates me.


----------



## penguin

I had a nap, but my head is stuck in post-nap fuzz mode and I can't shake it. Grr.


----------



## imfree

penguin said:


> I had a nap, but my head is stuck in post-nap fuzz mode and I can't shake it. Grr.



I've been there and had an auto accident while in that fuzzy mental state. Do not drive or operate machinery until fully awake!


----------



## penguin

imfree said:


> I've been there and had an auto accident while in that fuzzy mental state. Do not drive or operate machinery until fully awake!



I'll be catching the bus when I go out to get the kid later, but I think I'll stop and get an energy drink along the way.


----------



## spiritangel

Seriously don't tell me your not a player then pull the same crap they do


----------



## HottiMegan

Our stupid loan officer keeps sending us papers with mistakes. She sent papers as if i wasn't on the loan. she neglected to send corrected paperwork even AFTER we asked several times. Ugh. And meanwhile our escrow is ticking away and we cant do our loan!! I'm hoping we finally have it done right. ugh. this is frustrating.


----------



## rellis10

Having to wait at least a day for a call back after my interview... the nerves are gonna kill me but I have such a good feeling about this job.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I and my boyfriend got wrapped talking about teenage stupidity today, so instead of being "a little late" [quoting him] to class, he instead can't go because _now_ his mother is home and needs his truck. 

Oh my fucks, I'm not even annoyed, I'm kind of pissed at us both.


----------



## Saoirse

I shouldn't even be annoyed, but I fucking am.

My guy friend is now single after years and years of always being with someone. We've always had a weird flirty friendship. We talk a lot of smack to each other and tell nasty jokes and goof off. He's a great guy and GOOD LOOKIN! He's intelligent, works hard and has a good time. He's been my bud since we were weeee!

Well, now my other (chick) friend is onto him. Theyve hung out and talked a lot. He said he's not looking for a girlfriend now, but shes crushin on him hard.

I shouldnt be annoyed. But this is the 3rd dude that shes gotten between with me. Its like all of my fucking guy friends just think shes so fucking cute and sweet, and OOH IM NOT INTO HIM BUT HE KEPT ASKING ME OUT SO I WENT OUT WITH HIM HEHEHEHE. 

FUCK YOU! Im tired of being the big fat gross chick that tries to so hard to be liked and loved. And you're just teeny tiny cute with a big smile and they just fall all over you.

STOP DOING IT.


plus YOU HAVE HERPES SO DONT YOU DARE SLEEP WITH ANY OF THE DUDES I WANT.


----------



## CAMellie

According to 2 different stores where we tried to use it...the check cashing place we went to on Friday gave us a counterfeit 100 dollar bill :doh:


----------



## CastingPearls

My Aunt Kay died on Sunday. She was 90. Of all my family, in fact, in my entire life, she was one of the most gracious people I'd ever known. She was down to earth yet she had a lot of class. Because she and my Uncle Charlie lived in Florida, I didn't see them often but when my ex and I visited a few years ago, they welcomed us with open arms. I'm glad the last memory I have of her was us consulting over a big bubbling pot of meat in tomato gravy and reminiscing about when I was a little girl. I will miss you, Aunt Kay. R.I.P.

Wrong thread, sorry, but I don't have the heart to move it. 

I'm not annoyed. Just saddened.


----------



## Mathias

I graduate in a little over three months and I'm nervous.


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> My Aunt Kay died on Sunday. She was 90. Of all my family, in fact, in my entire life, she was one of the most gracious people I'd ever known. She was down to earth yet she had a lot of class. Because she and my Uncle Charlie lived in Florida, I didn't see them often but when my ex and I visited a few years ago, they welcomed us with open arms. I'm glad the last memory I have of her was us consulting over a big bubbling pot of meat in tomato gravy and reminiscing about when I was a little girl. I will miss you, Aunt Kay. R.I.P.
> 
> Wrong thread, sorry, but I don't have the heart to move it.
> 
> I'm not annoyed. Just saddened.


 
Aww, i'm sorry that you lost your Aunt. Thank goodness for memories, eh? She sounds like a lovely lady. -hug-


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> My Aunt Kay died on Sunday. She was 90. Of all my family, in fact, in my entire life, she was one of the most gracious people I'd ever known. She was down to earth yet she had a lot of class. Because she and my Uncle Charlie lived in Florida, I didn't see them often but when my ex and I visited a few years ago, they welcomed us with open arms. I'm glad the last memory I have of her was us consulting over a big bubbling pot of meat in tomato gravy and reminiscing about when I was a little girl. I will miss you, Aunt Kay. R.I.P.
> 
> Wrong thread, sorry, but I don't have the heart to move it.
> 
> I'm not annoyed. Just saddened.



I'm sorry about your aunt. I have a couple of really cool aunts that i have very fond memories of. I don't see them very often at all but i have great memories to live off of between rare visits.
{{hugs}}


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

CAMellie said:


> According to 2 different stores where we tried to use it...the check cashing place we went to on Friday gave us a counterfeit 100 dollar bill :doh:


 
Eeeeeeeeek.  Mellie, be careful! I would call the cops right away if I were you, and DON'T tell them you found out it was counterfeit by trying to spend it!!!! DEFINITELY don't tell them you did it TWICE! It's illegal to try to pass counterfeit money... even if you don't know, but knowingly is worse, and it could be easily argued you knew the second time you tried to spend it... and it's the kind of thing people go to prison for. Call the cops!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Edited to add: Knowingly passing a counterfeit bill (which is what it would be the second time, for sure) is a felony. I just looked it up. eeeeeek.


----------



## HottiMegan

I woke up with a whopper of a headache. I need a new pillow. I think my neck needs a poppin'

Also Im in three Words With Friends games and my butt is thoroughly being kicked.. makes me feel really dumb.


----------



## Fat Brian

If my cat pees in the floor of our new house one more time I swear I'm...going to have the prettiest gray and white hat.


----------



## Dromond

CastingPearls said:


> My Aunt Kay died on Sunday. She was 90. Of all my family, in fact, in my entire life, she was one of the most gracious people I'd ever known. She was down to earth yet she had a lot of class. Because she and my Uncle Charlie lived in Florida, I didn't see them often but when my ex and I visited a few years ago, they welcomed us with open arms. I'm glad the last memory I have of her was us consulting over a big bubbling pot of meat in tomato gravy and reminiscing about when I was a little girl. I will miss you, Aunt Kay. R.I.P.
> 
> Wrong thread, sorry, but I don't have the heart to move it.
> 
> I'm not annoyed. Just saddened.



Hugs, Lainey. Wish I could give you a real one.


----------



## littlefairywren

Fat Brian said:


> If my cat pees in the floor of our new house one more time I swear I'm...going to have the prettiest gray and white hat.



Awww they usually do that if something isn't right. Your wee kitty might take a while to get settled in your new house. My cat left me a pee surprise in the pillows on my bed and it sank into the mattress, all because it rained when I was out and that makes her fret.


----------



## CAMellie

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Eeeeeeeeek.  Mellie, be careful! I would call the cops right away if I were you, and DON'T tell them you found out it was counterfeit by trying to spend it!!!! DEFINITELY don't tell them you did it TWICE! It's illegal to try to pass counterfeit money... even if you don't know, but knowingly is worse, and it could be easily argued you knew the second time you tried to spend it... and it's the kind of thing people go to prison for. Call the cops!





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Edited to add: Knowingly passing a counterfeit bill (which is what it would be the second time, for sure) is a felony. I just looked it up. eeeeeek.



Luckily. we found out that the "counterfeit" bill was just a VERY old bill and didn't pass the "blacklight" test. It passed the "pen" test just fine and the bank gave us a new bill and said they would take the old bill out of circulation.


----------



## Deven

CAMellie said:


> Luckily. we found out that the "counterfeit" bill was just a VERY old bill and didn't pass the "blacklight" test. It passed the "pen" test just fine and the bank gave us a new bill and said they would take the old bill out of circulation.



Yay! I love happy endings.

I got really sick during class... threw up a few times and now I feel a little better. I've never left a class, and I feel silly.


----------



## Saoirse

DevenDoom said:


> Yay! I love happy endings.
> 
> I got really sick during class... threw up a few times and now I feel a little better. I've never left a class, and I feel silly.



You'd feel sillier if you threw up in class!


----------



## Deven

Saoirse said:


> You'd feel sillier if you threw up in class!



Very true... still sucks, though.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

CAMellie said:


> Luckily. we found out that the "counterfeit" bill was just a VERY old bill and didn't pass the "blacklight" test. It passed the "pen" test just fine and the bank gave us a new bill and said they would take the old bill out of circulation.


Oh, thank GOD. That is GREAT news! Whew!!!! :wubu:


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Doing this super long, super technical (read: boring) research paper about the lasting psychological effects of poverty on youth that are minorities , and the true amount of generational poverty in America. Just the freaking works cited/acknowledgement takes up 8 pages thus far. 

Anyone wanna finish it for me? Anyone at all?

*crickets*

...sigh. Back to work!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Jeeshcristina said:


> Doing this super long, super technical (read: boring) research paper about the lasting psychological effects of poverty on youth that are minorities , and the true amount of generational poverty in America. Just the freaking works cited/acknowledgement takes up 8 pages thus far.
> 
> Anyone wanna finish it for me? Anyone at all?
> 
> *crickets*
> 
> ...sigh. Back to work!



I just finished one on the ethics of giving pain medication to somebody addicted to pain medication. I'm not touching yours


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I just finished one on the ethics of giving pain medication to somebody addicted to pain medication. I'm not touching yours



Maybe I can tempt you to do it with this lovely cake I baked up? Huh, huh?! 
I'm sure you could whip this paper up for me no problem, smartypants!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Jeeshcristina said:


> Maybe I can tempt you to do it with this lovely cake I baked up? Huh, huh?!
> I'm sure you could whip this paper up for me no problem, smartypants!



Unless there are people with addictions in your paper, I'm not touching it! I have my research already done for that!

Also no cake. I'm trying to get back down to 200 so my knees don't hurt and I can go hiking this summer. :/


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Soooo I just have to say F U DEUTSCHE BANK NATIONAL TRUST COMPANY...the property I am living at was sold at Sherriff's sale on Jan 13th. The sale was confirmed on Feb 22nd which, is in reality not that uncommon. The property usually transfers in a month or so, and then by law they contact you in writing to say send payment here or give notice they want you to vacate....we had been contacted and offered cash for keys (by calling a number). However, when I called the number I was informed the sale had not been complete, but, hmm...I'm staring right at the court document online. No other contact from the bank. The contact was from Altisource - and anyone you speak to there is in India. 

Sooooo...my electric was disconnected because the bank had not transferred the utilities over to their name! 

The laws are very easy and understandable. Ohio revised code is pretty blatant...no landlord can turn off utilities and etc. We have never been contacted to pay, the bank has lost paperwork, and are dragging their feet and I was informed by code enforcement that what happened was unlawful. I.E the bank has broken a couple of codes. But, the reality is unless I have an attorney there is really nothing I can do. It is just that as a tenant I feel we have so little rights. And in this situation, where I did nothing to warrant a shut off - I am now suffering due to negligence by the new owners. 

For the record, when my mother's house foreclosed and sold at sheriffs sale (reverse mortgage) they had the utilities switch over immediately and changed the locks in a couple of days. 

So, now that the bank has drug its feet and not transferred the utilities over My utilities are part of the rent. The area I live in is called Victorian Village and these are large homes built 1850 to 1900 - so there is only one meter... Soo...the account turned on in the prior owners name was disconnected. Since it is commercial, we could not turn it back on and our names, and because once again on Friday, the bank took so long to respond to us, the electric may not be turned back on until Tuesday. However, if they had responded promptly, we would have only been out for a few hours.

It has been off since Friday - just freaking awesome. And come Monday morning code enforcement is going to show up and give us an order to vacate. Wheeee!!! 

However, its okay...the dogs and I are at my friends...we hope this last a couple of months...would be a great arraignment. Thank goodness for my friend from the dog park or we would have been up the creek without a paddle.


And lastly, I get a phone call last night from my storage company. "Hi, Tammy, we had several break ins and your storage unit was found with the lock cut off. I have put my lock on it. Can you come over Monday to see if anything is missing?" Seriously?? Really universe....really??

Awesomes!!!!


----------



## Lamia

I am getting really pissed off at my job. After my verbal warning I made a few other mistakes. Keep in mind....every mistake to my boss is a huge mistakes there is no little or big. So she screamed at me. I let it go because I knew she was upset about her sister and I had been pushing her buttons lately. Tonight the printer was fucked up and while trying to print 1100 orders it decided to jam every 40 or so....then every 20 by the end it was eveyr 4 or so. So I was there an hour later and the girl came in for her shift and was pissy because a couple of things weren't done. She acts like I just sit around with my finger in my ass. On Sundays I am in a dead run non stop. I almost peed my pants because I didn't want to take time to go. So I workd 9 hours no break...no lunch etc. This is how it is all the time. 

If my boss says shit to me tomorrow I might come unglued and quit.


----------



## Surlysomething

Lamia said:


> I am getting really pissed off at my job. After my verbal warning I made a few other mistakes. Keep in mind....every mistake to my boss is a huge mistakes there is no little or big. So she screamed at me. I let it go because I knew she was upset about her sister and I had been pushing her buttons lately. Tonight the printer was fucked up and while trying to print 1100 orders it decided to jam every 40 or so....then every 20 by the end it was eveyr 4 or so. So I was there an hour later and the girl came in for her shift and was pissy because a couple of things weren't done. She acts like I just sit around with my finger in my ass. On Sundays I am in a dead run non stop. I almost peed my pants because I didn't want to take time to go. So I workd 9 hours no break...no lunch etc. This is how it is all the time.
> 
> If my boss says shit to me tomorrow I might come unglued and quit.


 

I think they're really taking advantage of you. Call in sick one day and see how they deal with things.


----------



## Mishty

Almost had a date with a chubby chaser from OkC,but the dreaded "Hey I still live with my ex wife for my children message came" I went off on him,only to get a "I was a giving your fat ass a chance" message,I used his email and found his facebook....His wife is skinny,even though she's 7 months pregnant. 


:doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

Mishty said:


> Almost had a date with a chubby chaser from OkC,but the dreaded "Hey I still live with my ex wife for my children message came" I went off on him,only to get a "I was a giving your fat ass a chance" message,I used his email and found his facebook....His wife is skinny,even though she's 7 months pregnant.
> 
> 
> :doh:


 

Ewwww. Dodged a big bullet with that one.


----------



## idontspeakespn

U.S. tax law. 

Having to read through it, ACTUALLY read it because my situation is so unique is absolutely horrifying. I would easily pay a good chunk of money to have someone do this for me. It was usually a quick trip to the Turbo tax website, and done in about a day. Wooray, tax refund! 

Not this time. Because I'm a U.S. citizen living abroad earning foreign income but also a student using U.S. federal loans in a U.K. school Turbo Tax can't handle that and throws a hissy fit and won't process anything beyond, 'Welcome Back, Tiffani!'

I have to read through things like Locality presence criteria where, if I'm living abroad but flying overseas and through my overseas travels fly over U.S. Airspace it doesn't count towards the 330 day residency requirement, BUT if I fly overseas and stay more than 24 hours in the U.S. through my travels I have to claim it and this could or could not affect my ability to claim foreign currency exlusion from the tax home......

Whaa?? 

*head explodes* 

I haven't even gotten to the point where I have even asked my employer for any type of W-2 style document. That'll be a fun conversation to have with finance.


----------



## idontspeakespn

Jeeshcristina said:


> Doing this super long, super technical (read: boring) research paper about the lasting psychological effects of poverty on youth that are minorities , and the true amount of generational poverty in America. Just the freaking works cited/acknowledgement takes up 8 pages thus far.
> 
> Anyone wanna finish it for me? Anyone at all?
> 
> *crickets*
> 
> ...sigh. Back to work!



To the forensic psychologist (me!) that sounds like one bad-ass piece of social research . What's your approach, quantitative? Qualitative?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

idontspeakespn said:


> To the forensic psychologist (me!) that sounds like one bad-ass piece of social research . What's your approach, quantitative? Qualitative?



 Doing more qualitative research. I have a few case studies from different minority groups, some from poverty who are still in it, others who were in it but got out, and some that were in middle to upper middle class lifestyles, and then comparing and contrasting lifestyles, etc. It was very interesting to see the huge hurdles generational poverty puts kids in, as well as the differences in quality of education and acceptable behavior.


----------



## Lamia

Surlysomething said:


> I think they're really taking advantage of you. Call in sick one day and see how they deal with things.



lol everything was fine. The printer needed a new fuser. I am glad I could vent here. My boss is my friend on facebook so I can't vent there. I just put a lot of pressure on myself to be perfect too so we're all nuts in this office.


----------



## Surlysomething

Lamia said:


> lol everything was fine. The printer needed a new fuser. I am glad I could vent here. My boss is my friend on facebook so I can't vent there. I just put a lot of pressure on myself to be perfect too so we're all nuts in this office.




You reeeeeeally need to start taking a lunch break though.

Seriously. When you step away and eat and breathe, you'll make less 'mistakes'. Plus, it's just plain better for you.



Glad things worked out though!


----------



## Lamia

Surlysomething said:


> You reeeeeeally need to start taking a lunch break though.
> 
> Seriously. When you step away and eat and breathe, you'll make less 'mistakes'. Plus, it's just plain better for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad things worked out though!



Thanks! We've been informed that we all have to start taking lunches. I know the reason I've been screwing up is I haven't had a vacation in 2 years. I have had 3 sicks day (in the hospital for 2 of them) and bereavement leave when my grandma passed. 

Plus it's all the overtime. My boss took a week vacation in Jan and is taking another week next month. The other girl just took a week in Vegas in Dec. I am just really burned out. 

Before I started there they coudn't keep anyone in there and so it was just the two of them for years and they could never take time off when they did that meant the other person had to cover their shift 4am to 9pm....

She was a lot better today so I am thinking she thought...hmm if I want to go to Florida next month maybe I better stop being such a bitch before Diann quits. 

Good news though they're training a new girl as of this week. So there will be 4 of us to cover. yay!


----------



## danielson123

First world problem: Want to use treadmill, but Gilmore Girls just started. The TV near the treadmill won't pick up the channel properly, so I have to wait until it's over. This is not worth posting.


----------



## SMA413

I like to think that I'm a rational human being for the most part but I know I also tend to overthink things and jump to worse-case scenario. It doesn't help when I go out to check on my boyfriend's place (which is out in the middle of nowhere with scarce cell reception and no cable) and I'm alone with my thoughts. I just start doubting things and that leads me to start bracing myself for the worst when he gets home in May. In my mind, he's only using me as a glorified house/pet sitter while he's gone and will probably break up with me when he gets home. I get so angry with him... it feels like there's this roiling lake of green slime building up inside me... and the worse part is he's not even here for me to have a logical reason to be so mad at him. 

I take that back, actually. I am mad at him because I feel like whenever we get a chance to talk on the phone, it's very brief and perfunctory. I always feel like I'm the one texting him. I'm mad because I feel like I can't tell him how I feel.

I know that for the most part, it's just my jacked up way of protecting myself. I figure if I'm not so emotionally attached to him, it won't hurt as much if he does end up breaking up with me.

All I really know is that I'm probably giving myself an ulcer with all of this.
I know. I'm the picture of rationality.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

SMA413 said:


> I like to think that I'm a rational human being for the most part but I know I also tend to overthink things and jump to worse-case scenario. It doesn't help when I go out to check on my boyfriend's place (which is out in the middle of nowhere with scarce cell reception and no cable) and I'm alone with my thoughts. I just start doubting things and that leads me to start bracing myself for the worst when he gets home in May. In my mind, he's only using me as a glorified house/pet sitter while he's gone and will probably break up with me when he gets home. I get so angry with him... it feels like there's this roiling lake of green slime building up inside me... and the worse part is he's not even here for me to have a logical reason to be so mad at him.
> 
> I take that back, actually. I am mad at him because I feel like whenever we get a chance to talk on the phone, it's very brief and perfunctory. I always feel like I'm the one texting him. I'm mad because I feel like I can't tell him how I feel.
> 
> I know that for the most part, it's just my jacked up way of protecting myself. I figure if I'm not so emotionally attached to him, it won't hurt as much if he does end up breaking up with me.
> 
> All I really know is that I'm probably giving myself an ulcer with all of this.
> I know. I'm the picture of rationality.



I was freaked out, because it's like I could have written this!
I wish I could say I had some advice, but sadly, I'm in the same boat it seems. 
They assure you that you're important to them, but it doesn't exactly _feel_ like you are. If you're anything like me, you'd just like to feel that you're a priority, and something important in their lives. 
We chalk it up to them just being guys, but it still kind of sucks. Everyone wants to feel like they are the reason someone is waking up in the morning. Or at least, I know I do. It's not fun to always be the one initiating the conversation, and after awhile, one word answers only take you so far. 
Then if you mention it, you feel bad, and they feel bad. 
And if they talk to you more, you're half worried it's because you've guilted them into it, and not because they want really want to. 
And the whole time, your brain is just working overtime, and you know you sound like a crazy woman, so you just keep it to yourself. 


Being a girl is quite difficult sometimes. But just know you're not alone with it. I think we're overreacting. I find a tub of ice cream helps fix most problems.


----------



## SMA413

Jeeshcristina said:


> I was freaked out, because it's like I could have written this!
> I wish I could say I had some advice, but sadly, I'm in the same boat it seems.
> They assure you that you're important to them, but it doesn't exactly _feel_ like you are. If you're anything like me, you'd just like to feel that you're a priority, and something important in their lives.
> We chalk it up to them just being guys, but it still kind of sucks. Everyone wants to feel like they are the reason someone is waking up in the morning. Or at least, I know I do. It's not fun to always be the one initiating the conversation, and after awhile, one word answers only take you so far.
> Then if you mention it, you feel bad, and they feel bad.
> And if they talk to you more, you're half worried it's because you've guilted them into it, and not because they want really want to.
> And the whole time, your brain is just working overtime, and you know you sound like a crazy woman, so you just keep it to yourself.
> 
> 
> Being a girl is quite difficult sometimes. But just know you're not alone with it. I think we're overreacting. I find a tub of ice cream helps fix most problems.



I had to rep you for that. It was scary how on-point that was. Glad I'm not alone in this whole crazy-feeling... and I totally agree with you on the ice cream fix.


----------



## danielson123

danielson123 said:


> First world problem: Want to use treadmill, but Gilmore Girls just started. The TV near the treadmill won't pick up the channel properly, so I have to wait until it's over. This is not worth posting.



Aaaand I end up missing 905 of the episode because my aunt wouldn't end our phone conversation. Now I stumbled onto Golden Girls. That television better pick up WE tv!


----------



## idontspeakespn

Jeeshcristina said:


> Doing more qualitative research. I have a few case studies from different minority groups, some from poverty who are still in it, others who were in it but got out, and some that were in middle to upper middle class lifestyles, and then comparing and contrasting lifestyles, etc. It was very interesting to see the huge hurdles generational poverty puts kids in, as well as the differences in quality of education and acceptable behavior.



Sounds excellent! I'm a great believer of qualitative methods. Sometimes quantitative can be useful too (like for prediction models) but I feel the meat of social research lies in qualitative research. That way you're not constrained with numbers and set variables...stuff comes out that you would never get in quantitative research.


----------



## Deven

I finally got to my storage unit after a few years, and there were a few bags of t-shirts in it. I bring them home, stick our regular wash with them, and do up the laundry.

I'm packing my husband up to leave (he's a trucker,) and I pulled a shirt I don't recognize out of the laundry basket, and I ask my husband, "Is this yours?" We both wear band, brand, or snark t-shirts. I just didn't recognize it. "No..." he says.

I looked at this shirt closer, and realized that it was my ex's. Not the recent ex (aptly nicknamed The Russian,) but the guy I dated in high school: the Musician. It even had branding for his favorite gaming console on it, so I have no idea how I missed it was his at first. This shirt has been separated from it's owner for at LEAST 5 years, if not more. We broke up 2 weeks before my 18th birthday, but we didn't end the emotional rollercoaster until I turned 20. I'm 24 turning 25 now.

I'm just stupidly embarrassed I didn't recognize it. The husband took it in stride and asked if he could have it. We also took a picture of him in one of the Musician's band's shirts... so he might want it just for his own personal amusement.


----------



## Linda

When people make such a production about how they are leaving [insert social media here] and never coming back...skip ahead a few months, weeks, days even hours and they're baaaaaack.

(eyeroll)


----------



## HottiMegan

I love fresh baby spinach in my salad but it always leaves my teeth feeling weird. It's clean and organic but still leaves me feeling weird.


----------



## spiritangel

Being left to stand in the rain for 15minutes because community transport went to the wrong street to pick me up even when I had repeatedly given them the address of where I was and instructions on how to find me

also the getting soaked trying to find the place for my appointment and walking a block to far and having to walk back to it in the rain who the hell puts 54 next to 50!! 

So now I have the sniffles and a temprature grrrr


----------



## Mathias

I'm getting sick again.


----------



## Gingembre

Accidentally scraped the side of my mum's car....badly.  I'm annoyed, she's REALLY annoyed and I am going to have to hand over a bunch of cash I don't have to get the paintwork fixed. Ehhh


----------



## Dromond

The thing annoying me most is Dims related. Since I don't want Carrie to pants me, I will say no more.


----------



## balletguy

I got passed over for a promotion..they hired someone from outside the company....after i was promised the job.


----------



## CAMellie

Fred, the cat with the thyroid condition, has decided that he's too good for the usual wet cat food that we use to give him his meds. He was perfectly fine with it up until last week and I refuse to spend all kinds of money trying to find a food that his majesty finds good enough. So now it's back to making him force-swallow his medicine...and one of his teeth punched right into the palm of my hand. :doh:


----------



## WVMountainrear

Jeeshcristina said:


> I was freaked out, because it's like I could have written this!
> I wish I could say I had some advice, but sadly, I'm in the same boat it seems.
> They assure you that you're important to them, but it doesn't exactly _feel_ like you are. If you're anything like me, you'd just like to feel that you're a priority, and something important in their lives.
> We chalk it up to them just being guys, but it still kind of sucks. Everyone wants to feel like they are the reason someone is waking up in the morning. Or at least, I know I do. It's not fun to always be the one initiating the conversation, and after awhile, one word answers only take you so far.
> Then if you mention it, you feel bad, and they feel bad.
> And if they talk to you more, you're half worried it's because you've guilted them into it, and not because they want really want to.
> And the whole time, your brain is just working overtime, and you know you sound like a crazy woman, so you just keep it to yourself.
> 
> 
> Being a girl is quite difficult sometimes. But just know you're not alone with it. I think we're overreacting. *I find a tub of ice cream helps fix most problems.*



At Target, they carry a brand that has the most delicious little cheesecake bites in a variety pack of NY Style, Raspberry, and Turtle. That's what works for me. 

Rep on your way when I'm able!


----------



## balletguy

lovelylady78 said:


> At Target, they carry a brand that has the most delicious little cheesecake bites in a variety pack of NY Style, Raspberry, and Turtle. That's what works for me.
> 
> Rep on your way when I'm able!



I know what you mean I think it is the "house" Target brad...They are pretty yummy


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

CAMellie said:


> Fred, the cat with the thyroid condition, has decided that he's too good for the usual wet cat food that we use to give him his meds. He was perfectly fine with it up until last week and I refuse to spend all kinds of money trying to find a food that his majesty finds good enough. So now it's back to making him force-swallow his medicine...and one of his teeth punched right into the palm of my hand. :doh:



My cat has to take steroid pills. They have these little "pill pockets" which are a soft cat treat that you put the pill in. He started out taking those with no problem. Then suddenly, like your cat, he wouldn't take them anymore. Some other suggestions from the vet were trying them in cream cheese or liverwurst. He took the cream cheese for a few times then wouldn't. He took the liverwurst for a few times then wouldn't. Then we tried hiding it in wet food and that worked for a while. We decided to give the pill pockets another try and he ate them! We give him an empty one first and then the one with the pill, thinking we're tricking him into thinking he's just getting treats and not meds. We're probably just fooling ourselves. lol
My advice is to keep trying different things to find what works and even then you may have to switch it up once in a while. They also have something that will shoot pills into a cats mouth so maybe that will help with not getting bit.
I just wish we could make them understand that we're doing this because we love them! 
Good luck!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Pill shooters are amazing. My vet sold me one, and my two-person to pill cat now just needs me.


----------



## CAMellie

I have discovered the wonders of peanut butter! The thyroid pill is teeny tiny so I just put it in a dab of peanut butter then rub the peanut butter into the very back of his throat. No biting, no scratching, and no fighting.


----------



## Lovelyone

What annoys me most is when someone uses their illness as a reason to be rude and insulting to others. Being sick does not excuse you from using manners abd decency toward others for more than 2 weeks now.


----------



## Dromond

Not being able to sleep properly is really annoying me.


----------



## Linda

The dryer. I need to call the repairman. I shouldn't have to dry a load three cycles. Ugh!!

Hopefully the repairman is hot at least lol


----------



## balletguy

It's Sunday and I am checking work e-mails....


----------



## CAMellie

My sister took off last night with our cousin and asked if she could take our only house key in case she comes in really late. I have been trying to track her down all fucking morning now! She blazed with our cousin and then had her drop her off to meet some random from match.com that she started talking to only 4 days ago. The randoms number she gave to our cousin is a total fake and my cousin and I have been blowing up my sister's phone. Unfortunately, my cousin was too blazed to remember anything about the random dude except that his name might be Pete and his truck is this goldish-brownish color :doh:


----------



## penguin

I just couldn't stay asleep last night, waking up every hour or so. I'm glad it's a school day so I can come home and nap


----------



## Saoirse

LOL all this pill giving talk reminds me of the great dane that I take care of. You have to give him his meds by shoving your whole hand down his slobbery, slimey throat!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

If I was ever going to get a dog, it'd be a Great Dane. Sadly, my house is too small for one and the cats would murder me.


----------



## LeoGibson

Saoirse said:


> LOL all this pill giving talk reminds me of the great dane that I take care of. You have to give him his meds by shoving your whole hand down his slobbery, slimey throat!



That's one of the reasons I love my current Boxer. I can give him his vitamins and other pills right from my hand and he chomps them down like a good boy. Since he does that, the blue heeler/german shepherd mix we have, has learned to do the same. So with these two doggies it is easier to give them pills than any other I have ever had.


----------



## Victoria08

I have the cold from hell. I am literally wrapped in my blankets with a few boxes of tissue on either side of me


----------



## Saoirse

LeoGibson said:


> That's one of the reasons I love my current Boxer. I can give him his vitamins and other pills right from my hand and he chomps them down like a good boy. Since he does that, the blue heeler/german shepherd mix we have, has learned to do the same. So with these two doggies it is easier to give them pills than any other I have ever had.



When I first started working at my current job, we offered a boarding service and that's were I mainly worked. Some dogs would take their meds nicely, even had one springer mix (omg I miss that dog!) that chewed up her fish oil pills like they were treats. Other customers would give us cans of wet food so we could make medicine meatballs. And yet there was that handful of dogs that wouldnt take a pill no matter how well you concealed it and you had to get your hand down in there. Luckily, the dane I take care of is super good about it... you just have to make sure you have a towel handy.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I've had a series of colds this winter with really bad congestion, and the one I have now has my right ear stopped up completely. Not being able to hear out of it, the pressure, and the popping and cracking is majorly annoying.


----------



## HottiMegan

My neck is stiff and out of whack.. makes my head hurt.. Also sims social wont stop crashing on me.. that annoys me to no end!!


----------



## Dromond

Saoirse said:


> When I first started working at my current job, we offered a boarding service and that's were I mainly worked. Some dogs would take their meds nicely, even had one springer mix (omg I miss that dog!) that chewed up her fish oil pills like they were treats. Other customers would give us cans of wet food so we could make medicine meatballs. And yet there was that handful of dogs that wouldnt take a pill no matter how well you concealed it and you had to get your hand down in there. Luckily, the dane I take care of is super good about it... you just have to make sure you have a towel handy.



Our dog, Sadie, loves fish oil capsules. You give her one and she begs for more. She will refuse other pills, but it doesn't take much to disguise one from her. She gulps food, so she'll never notice a hidden pill.


----------



## Lovelyone

I have a friend whom I love dearly...who continually posts remarks on face book that make me wonder about their frame of mind. Every time I read one of the posts (and I read them all) It makes me sad and annoyed.


----------



## imaginarydiva21

I Cant Sleep


----------



## CastingPearls

My hair was cut waaaay too short. She always does this and it always grows in great and she charges me next to nothing for 'the works' but it's TOO SHORT.


----------



## Linda

I thought sleep would stop the insanity that was going on inside my head but nope. It just took a nap and now it's awake again too. I wish for just one day I could be like my ex husband and not think at all. What a blessing that must be.


----------



## Allie Cat

I started this new job on Friday of last week, and I still am not sure exactly what I'm supposed to be doing at it -_-


----------



## Lamia

Well I screwed up again at work and gave my two weeks notice. I would rather quit than be fired. I am so frustrated. I don't know what's wrong with my brain. My boss informed me tonight that she was "rejecting" my two weeks notice. I almost laughed out loud. She suggested since I just moved to this new shift that I see how things work out and we'll review in a month and if I still feel like I can't handle it "then" I can quit. 

I hope I can get my shit together because I REALLY don't want to look for another job.


----------



## Deven

I went to the psychiatrist today. It was med evaluation, and I have severe depression coupled with panic attacks. So I tell her since she upped my dosage of Celexa from 40mg to 60mg, I've been feeling sick to my stomach, even when I take it with food.

Her response? She jacked me up from 60mg to 80mg. And then told me that we'll go up to 100mg if I need to. When I reiterated that it made me physically ill, she looked at my intake chart and said, "Well, it hasn't made you throw up."

Seriously?

*edit* Ontop of that, my appointment was at 8:30. I wasn't seen until 9:30. Which makes me miss class....


----------



## Gingembre

Lamia said:


> Well I screwed up again at work and gave my two weeks notice. I would rather quit than be fired. I am so frustrated. I don't know what's wrong with my brain. My boss informed me tonight that she was "rejecting" my two weeks notice. I almost laughed out loud. She suggested since I just moved to this new shift that I see how things work out and we'll review in a month and if I still feel like I can't handle it "then" I can quit.
> 
> I hope I can get my shit together because I REALLY don't want to look for another job.



Sorry to hear you're having a tough time at work, but on the plus side, I guess it can't be too bad if your boss rejected your resignation? They obviously value you as an employee, despite the recent hiccups. Hope things improve for you soon but in the meantime, don't be too hard on yourself. We all make mistakes....I find a holiday/time off helps!


----------



## imfree

Lamia said:


> Well I screwed up again at work and gave my two weeks notice. I would rather quit than be fired. I am so frustrated. I don't know what's wrong with my brain. My boss informed me tonight that she was "rejecting" my two weeks notice. I almost laughed out loud. She suggested since I just moved to this new shift that I see how things work out and we'll review in a month and if I still feel like I can't handle it "then" I can quit.
> 
> I hope I can get my shit together because I REALLY don't want to look for another job.





Gingembre said:


> Sorry to hear you're having a tough time at work, but on the plus side, I guess it can't be too bad if your boss rejected your resignation? They obviously value you as an employee, despite the recent hiccups. Hope things improve for you soon but in the meantime, don't be too hard on yourself. We all make mistakes....I find a holiday/time off helps!



Having a two-week notice rejected, while sounding funny as a statement, also sounds like encouragement to stay at the job and work things out.

I don't think her rejection of your notice has anything to do with unemployment comp, either, because, if I remember correctly, a person can't draw comp after voluntarily quitting a job.


----------



## HottiMegan

I hate our front door! The lock is failing and i almost couldn't get in this afternoon. (In the last five years we've had maintenance "fix" it at least three times. How much easier would it be to REPLACE the darned lock?!) 
I spent an hour out in the cold trying to unlock our front door and waiting for hubs to come help me.. I hate not locking our front door when we leave but i might just do that! Only three more weeks, only three more weeks, only three more weeks! I can do this!! breath.. (i still hate this apartment!!)


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Kids who come home under the influence of who knows what and think I won't notice. Sometimes I hate being a parent.
Kids who have temper tantrums well past the age where this is even remotely appropriate. Sometimes I hate being a parent even more.
Brothers who bullshit you and ask for money for something when I know damn well you're using it for drugs. Sometimes I hate being a sister.
Mothers who are so caught up in their son's bullshit that they're just as bad as the addict. Sometimes I hate being a daughter.
Being pessimistic. Always being in pain. Nothing is ever right. Sometimes I hate being me. 

UGH! Now that I got that out, time to move forward.


----------



## bigpapi4u

I hate it when people remember you only when they need your help after that you dont exist lol


----------



## CastingPearls

bigpapi4u said:


> I hate it when people remember you only when they need your help after that you dont exist lol


It happens to the best of us.


----------



## Lamia

Gingembre said:


> Sorry to hear you're having a tough time at work, but on the plus side, I guess it can't be too bad if your boss rejected your resignation? They obviously value you as an employee, despite the recent hiccups. Hope things improve for you soon but in the meantime, don't be too hard on yourself. We all make mistakes....I find a holiday/time off helps!



I got a 30 cent annual raise and am also getting a 50 cent shift dif so I am going to stick it out and hope I don't get fire.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Things not going according to plan, it's all been since my birthday. I Haven't had a single thing I've planned out go right. _Ugh. _ It's pissing me off, not just annoying me.


----------



## Surlysomething

Co-workers who think they run everything.

Leave. Me. Alone.


----------



## CAMellie

SHE.LEFT.ME.HER.CATS.IN.HER.WILL!!!!!! I do NOT want these cats. She did, however, leave me her brand new bed.


----------



## Lamia

I couldn't sleep so I got up and ate some mashed potatoes and poured some campbells soup into it and ate. IT was COMPLETE slop and I feel like crap and I haven't felt like this for 20 years. It's an old familiar feeling of just ickyness.


----------



## Linda

bigpapi4u said:


> I hate it when people remember you only when they need your help after that you dont exist lol



Unfortunately, most people are too comsumed in their own lives that the only thing that brings them back to old friends is their own wants and needs. You just have to be thankful that something did bring them back and enjoy them while they are around because more than likely they are not going to change.



I am annoyed that I let myself get into such a funk yesterday. The migraine didn't help on my journey into the abyss either. But after a good night's sleep I am awake and determined to make today a lot better than yesterday. Bring it !


----------



## Lovelyone

I am a very modest person. I don't ever walk around with my goodies hanging out. Apparently I live with people who have no modesty what-so-ever. They have no problem taking their pants down in front of others, walking into a room and removing their tops (without bras) in front of others, and walking around in their underpants. It is truly annoying. Ther are no blinds on our windows yet as we just moved...and it astonishes me that they don't have any kind of modesty at all.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Computer broke, and I finally hopped on the Mac bandwagon. I can't figure this darn computer out, and it's quite frustrating!


----------



## Surlysomething

Lovelyone said:


> I am a very modest person. I don't ever walk around with my goodies hanging out. Apparently I live with people who have no modesty what-so-ever. They have no problem taking their pants down in front of others, walking into a room and removing their tops (without bras) in front of others, and walking around in their underpants. It is truly annoying. Ther are no blinds on our windows yet as we just moved...and it astonishes me that they don't have any kind of modesty at all.


 

Some people are just really comfortable in their own skin.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Jeeshcristina said:


> Computer broke, and I finally hopped on the Mac bandwagon. I can't figure this darn computer out, and it's quite frustrating!



[McBain]That's the joke[/McBain]


----------



## Deven

I don't mind vegans (as I used to be one.) The "Flour Bombing" of Kim Kardashian has ticked me off. I'm not a Kim K fan, but I'm really sick of being told what/how I should eat/what I should wear. And that's the message they are trying to send.

Vegan isn't an option for everyone. It wasn't the healthy option for me, even with iron rich foods and supplements. If the protesters had their way, a lot of people might get very sick.


----------



## HottiMegan

DevenDoom said:


> I don't mind vegans (as I used to be one.) The "Flour Bombing" of Kim Kardashian has ticked me off. I'm not a Kim K fan, but I'm really sick of being told what/how I should eat/what I should wear. And that's the message they are trying to send.
> 
> Vegan isn't an option for everyone. It wasn't the healthy option for me, even with iron rich foods and supplements. If the protesters had their way, a lot of people might get very sick.



I think those "activists" give us normans who are vegetarian/vegan a bad rep. I don't push my values on anyone else. (even though i am often pressured by the meat eaters to eat meat) I loathe being associated with the loons who do stuff like this.
It's so wrong to tell others how to live their lives with anything.


----------



## CastingPearls

I burnt the side of my chin with a cream I'm evidently allergic to. It's a nasty burn too.


----------



## Deven

HottiMegan said:


> I think those "activists" give us normans who are vegetarian/vegan a bad rep. I don't push my values on anyone else. (even though i am often pressured by the meat eaters to eat meat) I loathe being associated with the loons who do stuff like this.
> It's so wrong to tell others how to live their lives with anything.



I remembered you were vegan, and I was like "Hope I don't offend her." I'm very much of the mind that your diet is up to you, and seeing as I've been on BOTH sides of the fence, I'm not one to judge. Plus, some veggie dishes are frigging TASTY, and who am I to tell people that their tasty, tasty food is wrong? And if you're getting what you need nutrition wise out of the diet, that's what's important (and you aren't endangering anyone else. Like the parents who starved their kid on a vegan diet because they didn't think that the kid needed more than just store bought soy milk like Silk.)



CastingPearls said:


> I burnt the side of my chin with a cream I'm evidently allergic to. It's a nasty burn too.



Ugh. Chemical burns are the worst.


----------



## HottiMegan

DevenDoom said:


> I remembered you were vegan, and I was like "Hope I don't offend her." I'm very much of the mind that your diet is up to you, and seeing as I've been on BOTH sides of the fence, I'm not one to judge. Plus, some veggie dishes are frigging TASTY, and who am I to tell people that their tasty, tasty food is wrong? And if you're getting what you need nutrition wise out of the diet, that's what's important (and you aren't endangering anyone else. Like the parents who starved their kid on a vegan diet because they didn't think that the kid needed more than just store bought soy milk like Silk.)



Nah, I don't offend that easily  I'm not a vegan anymore, love my cheese too much! Tasty tasty cheese.. I could practically eat ONLY cheese


----------



## Deven

HottiMegan said:


> Nah, I don't offend that easily  I'm not a vegan anymore, love my cheese too much! Tasty tasty cheese.. I could practically eat ONLY cheese



Cheese IS the food of the gods


----------



## Surlysomething

DevenDoom said:


> Cheese IS the food of the gods



I know someone that doesn't like cheese.

It doesn't compute in my brain. Haha.


----------



## CastingPearls

DevenDoom said:


> Cheese IS the food of the gods



Oh dog, SOOOOO true.



Surlysomething said:


> I know someone that doesn't like cheese.
> 
> It doesn't compute in my brain. Haha.



Me too and me too. lol


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> Oh dog, SOOOOO true.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too and me too. lol



I think we know the same person. Haha.


----------



## LeoGibson

DevenDoom said:


> .....*edit* Ontop of that, my appointment was at 8:30. I wasn't seen until 9:30. Which makes me miss class....



Figure out what exactly one hour of that class time cost you in tuition and the like and send a detailed bill to your doctor. Seriously. The only way to make them value your time is to bill them for it. You may or may not get paid, but you will get their attention.

P.S. A mechanic at the truck shop at my last job did just that, and his doctor paid him his hourly rate from the shop for the amount of time he made him wait, and he never was made to wait again and was given a call well in advance if the doctor was running behind. That doctor "got" it. Our time is equally as valuable as their time is.


----------



## HottiMegan

I have an inflamed taste bud on the tip of my tongue. Every time i move it, it smarts. I hate when that happens!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Ky Spring Time = Tornado Weather = My nerves are shot!


----------



## penguin

The results of this state election. Holy crap, people!! Seriously??


----------



## Aust99

penguin said:


> The results of this state election. Holy crap, people!! Seriously??



Another labor government bites the dust.. 'twas a blood bath!


----------



## Tracyarts

I slept in extremely late today, as in from 1 a.m. 'till 1 p.m. And woke up with a raging headache and backache. Better now, after moving around, taking some tylenol, and getting something to eat. But jeez I felt like I'd been hit by a ton of bricks when I woke up!

Tracy


----------



## balletguy

It's Saterday and I got a call, and now I have to work grrrrr


----------



## Jack Secret

HottiMegan said:


> I have an inflamed taste bud on the tip of my tongue. Every time i move it, it smarts. I hate when that happens!



I think that is what some people call a "lie bump" Have you been telling little white lies?


----------



## Linda

I am so annoyed with people who continuously blame others for their own bad decisions and outlook on life. The worst part is they don't see it. They don't see that they are blaming others because of course there is some sort of twisted justification.


----------



## penguin

Aust99 said:


> Another labor government bites the dust.. 'twas a blood bath!



It's horrific


----------



## bigpapi4u

When someone gives you a compliment and then says but.."if you lose some weight you'll look better" arrrrrg


----------



## HottiMegan

Jack Secret said:


> I think that is what some people call a "lie bump" Have you been telling little white lies?



lol I try to be very honest in my life but I'm sure little white lies happen


----------



## Lovelyone

Surlysomething said:


> Some people are just really comfortable in their own skin.



It may be true that some people are comfortable in their own skin but I am not talking about that. I am referring to people who change their clothes in front of windows without curtains, who decide to drop trow on the spur of the moment change their pants/underwear in front of company/visitors, and who teach their prepubescent children that changing their clothes in front of windows without curtains is appropriate--because no matter how comfortable you are in your own skin..that is unacceptable.


----------



## HottiMegan

I've been stirring up a TON of dust with all this moving and my allergies went into over drive.. Now, i think they've developed into a cold. I can't afford to be tired and sick! I have a sore throat and it hurts my ears to swallow. Too much gunk in my head


----------



## Surlysomething

Lovelyone said:


> It may be true that some people are comfortable in their own skin but I am not talking about that. I am referring to people who change their clothes in front of windows without curtains, who decide to drop trow on the spur of the moment change their pants/underwear in front of company/visitors, and who teach their prepubescent children that changing their clothes in front of windows without curtains is appropriate--because no matter how comfortable you are in your own skin..that is unacceptable.


 

I think people just have different levels of what bothers them or not. Modesty isn't that important to a lot of people. Haha.


----------



## penguin

I didn't sleep well (stupid mattress), have a headache and no motivation this morning. Must...get...moving...school holidays are next week, I can slack off then.


----------



## Allie Cat

I've been being on the receiving end of sexual harassment at work. I complained to HR and apparently he's been talked to, but he's still the only person I work with. I anticipate extreme awkwardness.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Alicia Rose said:


> I've been being on the receiving end of sexual harassment at work. I complained to HR and apparently he's been talked to, but he's still the only person I work with. I anticipate extreme awkwardness.


Welcome to being a woman.


----------



## Allie Cat

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Welcome to being a woman.



Thing is, he was fine with me until he found out I'm trans. hrrrgh fucking closed minded pig men *rage*


----------



## CastingPearls

Alicia Rose said:


> I've been being on the receiving end of sexual harassment at work. I complained to HR and apparently he's been talked to, but he's still the only person I work with. I anticipate extreme awkwardness.


I second BBM's emotion but more to the point: Every time he harasses you or makes any comment, jot it down on your calendar or a date book. It can be used as evidence. When he does anything that makes you uncomfortable, complain. Every time. Even if you lose your job or decide to leave it (as I did), you'll have enough evidence if you decide to sue. Don't stay there so long that it takes a huge toll on you. It is now, I understand but don't take it for a moment longer than you feel you have to.


----------



## HottiMegan

I risked eating a tostada from Taco Bell tonight for dinner and now my stomach hurts really bad and i'm sweating a little. I haven't eaten TB in so long because last time i ate from there i was nauseous. The rest of the family did just fine.. Just me who doesn't feel good. this sucks. I need to pack my closet tonight!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

CastingPearls said:


> I second BBM's emotion but more to the point: Every time he harasses you or makes any comment, jot it down on your calendar or a date book. It can be used as evidence. When he does anything that makes you uncomfortable, complain. Every time. Even if you lose your job or decide to leave it (as I did), you'll have enough evidence if you decide to sue. Don't stay there so long that it takes a huge toll on you. It is now, I understand but don't take it for a moment longer than you feel you have to.



Great advice. Sorry you're going through this, Leishy.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Packing. Moving in a few days, and I can't stand the sight of one more dreary cardboard box. How do people accumulate so much stuff?!!?!


----------



## Aust99

Jeeshcristina said:


> Packing. Moving in a few days, and I can't stand the sight of one more dreary cardboard box. How do people accumulate so much stuff?!!?!



I swear the boxes and stuff in my spare room is breeding!!!!


----------



## CAMellie

I am absolutely FURIOUS at the unprofessional bullshit that Adrian's former employers are putting him through. First, they fire him after only 4 days on the job...saying he wasn't a good "fit" with the company (whatever the hell THAT means!). Second, they called him to tell him that payroll accidentally sent his paycheck to the Reno office and they would have to get a courier to deliver the paycheck to the local office today. Third, they call him to tell him to come get his paycheck...and it's a fucking PERSONAL check that nobody will touch because it's an out-of-state check!!!! We don't drive so Adrian's been walking miles to try and get this straightened out.


----------



## HottiMegan

Jeeshcristina said:


> Packing. Moving in a few days, and I can't stand the sight of one more dreary cardboard box. How do people accumulate so much stuff?!!?!



I am soooo feeling that! I Dont know how to but I'd love to get rid of half our stuff. We have two rooms yet to pack and i'm getting box burned out..


----------



## HottiMegan

Aust99 said:


> I swear the boxes and stuff in my spare room is breeding!!!!



I fear my garage at the house will do this! Hubs and the boys don't like to get rid of stuff. I do a lot of free-cycling on the sly!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Aust99 said:


> I swear the boxes and stuff in my spare room is breeding!!!!





HottiMegan said:


> I am soooo feeling that! I Dont know how to but I'd love to get rid of half our stuff. We have two rooms yet to pack and i'm getting box burned out..



At least we can take solace in the fact that we're not alone.


----------



## Lovelyone

I get annoyed when someone chats with me ONE TIME for about an hour and then they set their sights on me. They know nothing about me and after an hour of chatting they start telling me that I am the ONE..or start calling me darling and sweetheart and saying things like "I need my arms around you". They have already formed a fantasy in their head about how they will kiss your feet and do everything for you while you just eat bon-bons and grow fat (in my case, fatTER).

I haven't gotten any information about them. I barely know their name and they start planning a trip to see me...googling the distance between their city and mine (which they got from a profile and not from asking me questions about myself). They start planning our life together. They don't listen to you saying that you aren't interested in anything but friendship for the moment and that you aren't going to meet someone that you just met on line an hour ago. I find that sometimes I have to threaten to block them before they realize that I don't have any interest in meeting them. They are so zoned in on the fact that I am an SSBBW that they don't realize they are being creepy.

Dude, that is stalker-ish at best.


----------



## Mathias

I broke my glasses this morning. :really sad:


----------



## MRdobolina

hangover ... ugh


----------



## penguin

Despite being exhausted when I went to bed six hours ago, I'm having a lot of trouble staying asleep. 4:30am is not a time I like to be awake


----------



## Diana_Prince245

It rained all week while I was on spring break. Now that I'm back at work for a 14-hour day, it's sunny. Boo on you, sun!


----------



## balletguy

Diana_Prince245 said:


> It rained all week while I was on spring break. Now that I'm back at work for a 14-hour day, it's sunny. Boo on you, sun!




Total oposite here it was beautifull all week but now..its rainy on saterday!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

balletguy said:


> Total oposite here it was beautifull all week but now..its rainy on saterday!



Not fair!


----------



## balletguy

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Not fair!



It's not but oh well....at least its somewhat warm


----------



## HottiMegan

We have WAY too much stuff! I don't know how we fit so much junk into an 800 sq ft apartment!! I still have to pack the boys room and the kitchen and maybe a box of bathroom junk.. then we're done. Hubs isn't much help he takes A LOT of breaks to watch tv.. But then again he's going to be lugging most of it down the stairs on Friday. (we live on the second floor)


----------



## CastingPearls

My sister-in-law's FB status was about eating something 'evil' and her being so 'bad' for eating it and she got a lot of affirmation from others agreeing how sinful it was but she's usually a good girl and it really upsets me. I hate that kind of language and power given to food. I know I can't control how people behave and it's her own FB wall but it just took me aback how blatant she and quite a few mutual friends were about it. I'm not even going to comment on it. She knows how I feel, but I guess when you surround yourself with people who encourage that, you forget who might see it from another perspective. Funny how she was complaining the other day about how other people's stuff on their walls is so offensive and they should keep it to themselves because children can be watching and she's more aware than ever because my 15 year old nephew is on FB now, but I guess it never occurred to her that it starts at home and maybe that's why the kid struggles with an eating disorder himself.


----------



## Saoirse

Im leaving for vacation on Tuesday. Gonna meet up with a buddy and we're gonna get nasty for a few days. I havent had sex in over a month, so Im really excited to see him... BUT IM SUPPOSED TO HAVE MY PERIOD NEXT WEEK!!!! 



not that it will stop us, but it really is a pain to clean up. fml!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Saoirse said:


> Im leaving for vacation on Tuesday. Gonna meet up with a buddy and we're gonna get nasty for a few days. I havent had sex in over a month, so Im really excited to see him... BUT IM SUPPOSED TO HAVE MY PERIOD NEXT WEEK!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> not that it will stop us, but it really is a pain to clean up. fml!



Somebody wrote Dan Savage about Soft Cups, which collect the blood for up to 12 hours and allegedly can't be felt during sex.

www.softcup.com

I've never tried them, and you shouldn't use them if you have an IUD, but it might be worth a shot.


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> My sister-in-law's FB status was about eating something 'evil' and her being so 'bad' for eating it and she got a lot of affirmation from others agreeing how sinful it was but she's usually a good girl and it really upsets me. I hate that kind of language and power given to food. I know I can't control how people behave and it's her own FB wall but it just took me aback how blatant she and quite a few mutual friends were about it. I'm not even going to comment on it. She knows how I feel, but I guess when you surround yourself with people who encourage that, you forget who might see it from another perspective. Funny how she was complaining the other day about how other people's stuff on their walls is so offensive and they should keep it to themselves because children can be watching and she's more aware than ever because my 15 year old nephew is on FB now, but I guess it never occurred to her that it starts at home and maybe that's why the kid struggles with an eating disorder himself.



Food shame once again. It's everywhere. 

My office co-workers always say they're being 'bad' and I question it every single time. me- "bad? what do you mean?" them - "oh, I shouldn't have this" me -"why?", them - *blank stare*, me - "I think you should have two" 

Why don't you reply?


----------



## Gingembre

Saoirse said:


> Im leaving for vacation on Tuesday. Gonna meet up with a buddy and we're gonna get nasty for a few days. I havent had sex in over a month, so Im really excited to see him... BUT IM SUPPOSED TO HAVE MY PERIOD NEXT WEEK!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> not that it will stop us, but it really is a pain to clean up. fml!



I'm not sure how much it'd cost or how much of a hassle it'd be to get, but here in the land of free healthcare, Norethisterone is your friend in these situations!


----------



## penguin

I want my new mattress now. This one has me waking up sore


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Gingembre said:


> I'm not sure how much it'd cost or how much of a hassle it'd be to get, but here in the land of free healthcare, Norethisterone is your friend in these situations!



Or barring that, if you're on any combo birth control pill, you can just start your new pack (doing 6 weeks of active pills straight) and put off your period by another three weeks. I used to do this all the time for vacations, special events, etc. before I was forced onto progestin only pills.


----------



## TwilightStarr

My phone doesn't allow 3 party phone calls from correctional facilities!  
SERIOUSLY?!?! It's my motherfuckin choice if I want to accept those phone calls!!!!!!!!!


----------



## balletguy

It's Sunday night...where did the weekend go????


----------



## Saoirse

Aunt Flo arrived a few days early, which is good! All systems gooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## HottiMegan

Breathing in so much dust after moving furniture that hasn't been moved in years really made my sinuses go overboard. I feel like sneezing constantly. Also we found out while moving the bed that our bedrail is trashed, need a new one until i can build a platform bed. (I am good with wood. huh huh huh)


----------



## CleverBomb

Pipe under the kitchen sink broke. Minor flooding, but I caught it quickly. 
Had to shut off hot water to the entire house though. Might be able to fix it myself.

At least it happened before I got around to flushing the hot water system with bleach tomorrow morning! (Caustic bleach solution spraying everywhere would NOT have been fun.)

-Rusty
(and so is the plumbing)


----------



## Jeeshcristina

CleverBomb said:


> Pipe under the kitchen sink broke. Minor flooding, but I caught it quickly.
> Had to shut off hot water to the entire house though. Might be able to fix it myself.
> 
> At least it happened before I got around to flushing the hot water system with bleach tomorrow morning! (Caustic bleach solution spraying everywhere would NOT have been fun.)
> 
> -Rusty
> (and so is the plumbing)



Yikes! Sorry to hear that, but like you said, at least you don't have bleach spewing out everywhere. That would have been a mess!!!!!

Good luck, I hope you're handy!


----------



## HottiMegan

HottiMegan said:


> Breathing in so much dust after moving furniture that hasn't been moved in years really made my sinuses go overboard. I feel like sneezing constantly. Also we found out while moving the bed that our bedrail is trashed, need a new one until i can build a platform bed. (I am good with wood. huh huh huh)



Turns out the broken bedframe might be why my bed sucked so bad! I slept SOOO well last night with the mattress and box springs on the floor. So we might just keep it like that until i can build our bed. (we're buying tools with our tax money)


----------



## imfree

HottiMegan said:


> Turns out the broken bedframe might be why my bed sucked so bad! I slept SOOO well last night with the mattress and box springs on the floor. So we might just keep it like that until i can build our bed. (we're buying tools* with our tax money*)



Good for you!!! I was going to tell you to avoid credit & borrowing in an earlier post. You'd be amazed how many couples "go under" because they have the notion that home ownership, especially when purchasing for that home, qualifies them for unlimited credit with forever to repay.


----------



## HottiMegan

imfree said:


> Good for you!!! I was going to tell you to avoid credit & borrowing in an earlier post. You'd be amazed how many couples "go under" because they have the notion that home ownership, especially when purchasing for that home, qualifies them for unlimited credit with forever to repay.



I hate using credit. We bought our fridge on credit but loath doing so. It was a good deal, no interest for a year and we didn't get an uber expensive fridge. We try to live without using credit as much as we can. We got our state tax refund yesterday and will be using it to buy a new tv for our bedroom. (now that we have an extra bedroom, we need another tv) I prefer living within our means.


----------



## Deven

This will sound petty, but this really annoyed me.

People that don't wait for a response before posting something on Facebook. 

A friend of mine was posting Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy posts, and my friends and I were going back and forth with quotes/jokes. This is sorta how it went:

My Friend: Without 42, there'd be no answers. *10 minutes ago*
Me: Now I want a Pan-Galactic Gargle Blaster. *8 minutes ago*
Friend of Friend #1: Whatever happened to the whale? *5 minutes ago*
Friend of Friend #2: Are we just saying weird quotes or something? *3 minutes ago.*
Friend of Friend #2: I guess it just means weird quotes. I can sing in sign language!! *1 minute ago*

It effectively killed the post. I understand that maybe he wanted to be part of it, but seriously. Wait more than 2 minutes to get an answer to a question. ..


----------



## Tracyarts

I found out that the county law enforcement officer who lives across the street ran a check on the license plate of an old guy who mows lawns in the area for extra money. He found out that the guy was convicted of some kind of major crime over 20 years ago and was telling people about it so that we wouldn't let the guy do our yards to keep him away from our neighborhood, homes, and families. 

It really made me feel weird, because what was his rationale for running the lawn guy's plates anyway? Does he run the plates of everybody who comes and goes from the cul-de-sac? Has he run my plates? My husband's plates? My other significant other's plates? Our friends' plates? Family members' plates? It seems really invasive, and I feel really icky about the whole situation. Maybe it's just a culture clash. I grew up inside a huge city where people tended to mind their own business unless invited to get all up in yours. Where I live now is kind of like the suburbs and a small town mixed together and it's a completely different way of life. 

We decided that we're not going to stop letting the old guy do our lawn, because we really couldn't care less what he did that long ago. He does a good job at a fair price. And if that pisses anybody else in the cul-de-sac off, so be it. We're already "those" neighbors for various reasons, so it's not like we have a reputation to lose at this point. But I'm sure that the lawn guy will be ran off or harassed to the point of moving on soon enough anyway.

I just have a major case of the creeps over it. And not because the lawn guy is an ex-con.

Tracy


----------



## Deven

Tracyarts said:


> *snipped*
> I just have a major case of the creeps over it. And not because the lawn guy is an ex-con.



And it doesn't mean that he's still the person he was before he went it. There is an ex-con I know who did a complete turnaround after he did a year for a few things.

Prison changes people in different ways.


----------



## CleverBomb

Jeeshcristina said:


> Yikes! Sorry to hear that, but like you said, at least you don't have bleach spewing out everywhere. That would have been a mess!!!!!
> 
> Good luck, I hope you're handy!


Thank you. 

Will fix it tomorrow morning -- had planned to do it last night, but discovered that one part I thought could re-use, wasn't reusable. 

While waiting, I figured out a faster way to get the bleach-water out of the tank, that eliminates the risk that a leak could damage carpeting in the house. So, it's all good. 

-Rusty


----------



## HottiMegan

My head hurts so bad! I stupidly packed the tylenol. Its now sitting up at the house in the kitchen. Every sneeze feels like my eyes will explode.


----------



## CleverBomb

CleverBomb said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Will fix it tomorrow morning -- had planned to do it last night, but discovered that one part I thought could re-use, wasn't reusable.
> 
> While waiting, I figured out a faster way to get the bleach-water out of the tank, that eliminates the risk that a leak could damage carpeting in the house. So, it's all good.
> 
> -Rusty


Fixed, and not leaking! 

Now to flush the system out...

-Rusty


----------



## imfree

CleverBomb said:


> Fixed, and not leaking!
> 
> Now to flush the system out...
> 
> -Rusty



Your post reminded me of this plumber's joke: If the rate of fluid escape is matched by the evaporation rate of said fluid, then there is no leak.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ugh. Whoever remodeled the kitchen put a weird water hookup in the fridge hole. So they didn't have a fitting to hookwater up for my gorgeous fridge. I hope we find a work around for it.


----------



## CleverBomb

imfree said:


> Your post reminded me of this plumber's joke: If the rate of fluid escape is matched by the evaporation rate of said fluid, then there is no leak.


Oh, there's some of that going on too. There was a continual leak in the never-used second-bathroom shower for years, which only finally stopped when the leak was clogged by sediment from the pipes... 

I'm actually going to avoid flushing/sterilizing that end of the system until I can replace those pipes. Which will require tearing out drywall to get at the back of the shower -- it's either that or tear out ceramic tiles. 

Just have to undo half a century of entropy.

I'll be at this a while. I half expect that I'll end up replacing the entire plumbing system by the time I'm done.

-Rusty


----------



## CAMellie

I'm annoyed at all the drama my sister is bringing into my home


----------



## WVMountainrear

I just started some laundry (already annoying enough), but in trying to maneuver around piles to do other things while one load is in the wash, I've TWICE now stepped on bra hooks. OW. I think the bottom of my foot is bleeding...


----------



## CastingPearls

lovelylady78 said:


> I just started some laundry (already annoying enough), but in trying to maneuver around piles to do other things while one load is in the wash, I've TWICE now stepped on bra hooks. OW. I think the bottom of my foot is bleeding...


Thanks for reminding me I have to put a load in the dryer and hang up my delicates too! THANKS!!!!!


----------



## CleverBomb

CleverBomb said:


> Fixed, and not leaking!
> 
> Now to flush the system out...
> 
> -Rusty


Ok, not annoying, but I'll put it here for continuity.
Hot water system bleach flush is done, nothing leaks, and it's all back together again. 
By morning, the water should be hot again. I'm definitely looking forward to a warm shower with clean water... 

Ok, I can claim I'm annoyed that I have to wait for the water heater to do it's thing, to keep it on topic. But it's not particularly annoying. 

-Rusty 
(and the water's much less so, now.)


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Parenting. I know that no matter how old they get you're still their "mommy" but, damn, I'm tired.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I'm annoyed at my now ex girlfriend for the way she dumped me yesterday. Out of the blue, with a laundry list of issues she never mentioned before or so much as attempted to to discuss with me. And in an email to boot! Talk about the coward's way out.

I am putting away my dance card and getting off the floor for the time being.


----------



## Jack Secret

The entire damned Trayvon Martin fiasco.


----------



## spiritangel

That a man who tried to chew my face off when kissing me (am starting to wonder if it is me as this is second one in just over 12months what ever happened to lip on lip kissing anyone?) as in teeth and trying to swallow my mouth and surrounding areas told me i kiss like a 16 year old.....................................................................................................


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

spiritangel said:


> That a man who tried to chew my face off when kissing me (am starting to wonder if it is me as this is second one in just over 12months what ever happened to lip on lip kissing anyone?) as in teeth and trying to swallow my mouth and surrounding areas told me i kiss like a 16 year old.....................................................................................................



Nothing worse than a bad kisser! (I don't mean you, I mean these guys kissing you who have no clue.) :kiss2:


----------



## Lovelyone

The smell of vinegar and boiled eggs makes me want to gag.


----------



## Deven

My neighbor keeps hitting on me. I don't even flirt with the guy (not my type.) He got drunk one night and was completely perverted... not into it!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Was supposed to have interwebz in the new place last Wednesday, but they effed up, so they were supposed to be here today between 8 and 10. And as of yet, no conformation call, or anything. I swear, I am normally sweet as pie, but I'm about to go off on these people! Grr!


----------



## willowmoon

Jeeshcristina said:


> Was supposed to have interwebz in the new place last Wednesday, but they effed up, so they were supposed to be here today between 8 and 10. And as of yet, no conformation call, or anything. I swear, I am normally sweet as pie, but I'm about to go off on these people! Grr!



Reminds me of the time when I was having phone/internet service set up at the store I used to own a couple of weeks before the store was due to open to the general public ... they said they'd be there anytime between 8:00 am and 4:30 pm .... nothing like a range of an 8 1/2 hours window.  Needless to say, they showed up at 5:30 pm. Naturally, they couldn't bother to call me on my cell or anything .... bastards.


----------



## CastingPearls

I am without my cell phone for at least another week.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

It's been so crazy at work today, it's fudiculous!! ><


----------



## rellis10

Homework... I forgot how tedious it was and how much I craved procrastination when it needed doing. Now it's back!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Only two people in my cohort at school I can't stand, and both of them are in my semester long group project next semester.

I want to hurt somebody.


----------



## HottiMegan

I get poor-ish reception for my cellphone. I have been having cut offs and weird behavior for my reception. I had no idea i could have switched it to wifi calling.. ugh. I can be really technically inept sometimes.. I'm usually pretty natural with gadgets too!


----------



## Deven

I was asked to bow out of a 2 credit study for school. It only asked you not be fluent in Spanish when I signed up, and I'm not. Last night they sent out an e-mail, tightening the requirements to any Spanish at all. I took a Spanish course (and failed horribly) in the 6th grade. I passed up other research opportunities for this 2 credit study. It should've been specified in the sign-up that I wasn't eligible.


----------



## willowmoon

Guys that somehow manage to miss when it comes to using a urinal. How freakin' difficult is it to point & shoot ?!?! 

Sorry to be so graphic, but C'MON NOW !!!!


----------



## penguin

willowmoon said:


> Guys that somehow manage to miss when it comes to using a urinal. How freakin' difficult is it to point & shoot ?!?!
> 
> Sorry to be so graphic, but C'MON NOW !!!!



It's a question women have been asking forever.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Random knee pain I have been having the past couple days


----------



## Kamily

My depression, anxiety and insomnia are at very high levels right now. Im hoping that they improve really soon. I hate feeling like this.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Kamily said:


> My depression, anxiety and insomnia are at very high levels right now. Im hoping that they improve really soon. I hate feeling like this.




I am so sorry  
I've had times like that before, I know they can be very hard to deal with some days!
I hope things get better for you real soon!!


----------



## Kamily

TwilightStarr said:


> I am so sorry
> I've had times like that before, I know they can be very hard to deal with some days!
> I hope things get better for you real soon!!





Thanks so much. So do I.


----------



## willowmoon

This f**king cold that I have right now. I hardly ever get sick, but this one is kicking my ass big time.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I over-spent buying fast food for dinners and cigarettes last week and now I'm going to have to try and trim my hair myself for the funeral on Saturday. It pisses me off that I was so SPENDSPENDSPEND with my money, and only $40 of $110 went on material goods. (I'm also pissed that I've spent a lot of it on packs of smokes when my dad offered to roll me some for free since he rolls his own to save money.)


----------



## HottiMegan

Not in the house for a week and we get a 300 propane bill.ugh


----------



## Surlysomething

Your Plump Princess said:


> I over-spent buying fast food for dinners and cigarettes last week and now I'm going to have to try and trim my hair myself for the funeral on Saturday. It pisses me off that I was so SPENDSPENDSPEND with my money, and only $40 of $110 went on material goods. (I'm also pissed that I've spent a lot of it on packs of smokes when my dad offered to roll me some for free since he rolls his own to save money.)


 

Time to quit smoking.


----------



## Mathias

Is it just me or did AT&T have a blackout of service a few minutes ago? My phone wasn't working at all.


----------



## Aust99

HottiMegan said:


> Not in the house for a week and we get a 300 propane bill.ugh



If the debt is the previous owners that should have been sorted/paid during the settlement process... You should not pay that.


----------



## willowmoon

HottiMegan said:


> Not in the house for a week and we get a 300 propane bill.ugh




View attachment propane.jpg


I tell you what, you should have purchased it from Strickland Propane.


----------



## spiritangel

struggling with the sleep plan am on spose just over an hour late to bed is not so bad in the grand scheme of things........................................


----------



## Surlysomething

spiritangel said:


> struggling with the sleep plan am on spose just over an hour late to bed is not so bad in the grand scheme of things........................................


 

Go back and re-read what you typed. It makes no sense. Haha.


----------



## CleverBomb

spiritangel said:


> struggling with the sleep plan am on spose just over an hour late to bed is not so bad in the grand scheme of things........................................





Surlysomething said:


> Go back and re-read what you typed. It makes no sense. Haha.



It's ok -- I speak Typonese!



spiritangel said:


> *(I'm)* struggling with the sleep plan *(I) *am on. *(I) suppose* just over an hour late to bed is not so bad in the grand scheme of things........................................



-Rusty


----------



## Surlysomething

CleverBomb said:


> It's ok -- I speak Typonese!
> 
> 
> 
> -Rusty


 

Holy crap. I didn't get that at all. I figure that if you're actually taking the time to type something out (in our typing focused world) that you'll do it in a way that makes sense. My bad.

Haha.


----------



## HottiMegan

Aust99 said:


> If the debt is the previous owners that should have been sorted/paid during the settlement process... You should not pay that.


Unfortunately its our debt cuz they filed the tank and now we have to pay. Ugh.



willowmoon said:


> View attachment 101818
> 
> 
> I tell you what, you should have purchased it from Strickland Propane.



Lol we often quote hankisms.


----------



## CleverBomb

Surlysomething said:


> Holy crap. I didn't get that at all. I figure that if you're actually taking the time to type something out (in our typing focused world) that you'll do it in a way that makes sense. My bad.
> 
> Haha.


I accidentally first person singular nominative case personal pronoun. 
What should I do... is this dangerous?

-Rusty
(Rapidly becoming a non-non-Dims-related thing annoying, well, everyone I suppose.)


----------



## willowmoon

Slow as f**k pedestrians who are taking their sweet-ass time crossing the road because they're busy updating their facebook status on their phones.


----------



## Linda

People without the balls for honesty.


----------



## penguin

Linda said:


> People without the balls for honesty.



Oh god, yes, this.


----------



## CastingPearls

Linda said:


> People without the balls for honesty.





penguin said:


> Oh god, yes, this.



I third that.


----------



## curlyrachel

bigots, of any kind. if i could slap people through wifi, i'd be in jail.


----------



## TwilightStarr

I had plans to go out the past 2 nights and they fall through


----------



## HottiMegan

OMG We left so much stuff behind at the apartment to donate. We're going to be carting it to salvation army all afternoon tomorrow!


----------



## balletguy

For whatever reason..I can not get to sleep tonight


----------



## Tracyarts

" For whatever reason..I can not get to sleep tonight "

Me either, and I have to be up early this morning. I guess I'll just stay up all night and get a nap tomorrow afternoon.

Tracy


----------



## Deven

I had a finals schedule conflict and had to schedule one of my finals (an etesting final) for 9 pm... ugh. I really, really, REALLY don't want to be on campus that long on the last day of finals.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Now that I have plans to go out again my anxiety is sky rocketing 

Mostly because it's a new place and people I would usually never be around, but I want to go and support my boys and help them win this contest!

AHH!! BRAVE FACE!!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My stepmothers brother (who is also her rapist) had the balls to show up at her funeral DESPITE IT BEING COMPLETELY CLEAR HE WAS NOT INVITED due to him also at one point, emotionally abusing my brother when he was 3 (to the point where he has PTSD) and AFTER THE POLICE BEING CALLED TO REMOVE HIM, he tore the sticker to our license plate and called the police on US. 

Ugh. Today has been the day from hell.


----------



## rellis10

As soon as I've started TRYING to write decent poetry on a regular basis... I get absolutely nothing. WTF brain?!


----------



## willowmoon

rellis10 said:


> As soon as I've started TRYING to write decent poetry on a regular basis... I get absolutely nothing. WTF brain?!



With my new title as Vogon Poetry Reciter, may I suggest the following link?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/cult/hitchhikers/vogonpoetry/lettergen.shtml


----------



## rellis10

willowmoon said:


> With my new title as Vogon Poetry Reciter, may I suggest the following link?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/cult/hitchhikers/vogonpoetry/lettergen.shtml



That is...... awesome! So aweome I think I may have gnawed off my own leg while reading it


----------



## Shan34

Laundry has me uber annoyed at the moment


----------



## Mathias

I'm starving and waiting for delivery food.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Men who think making half a million dollars a year means the word "no" doesn't apply to them. 
Ugh, seriously, screw him.


----------



## CastingPearls

I have to wake up in five hours and have enough caffeine in me to last me three days and I can't take even a mild sedative to sleep because it will interfere with dental work in the morning. Crap.


----------



## Deven

It's 80 degrees Fahrenheit (27ish Celsius)... It's only mid-April! What the heck is summer gonna be like?


----------



## Surlysomething

DevenDoom said:


> It's 80 degrees Fahrenheit (27ish Celsius)... It's only mid-April! What the heck is summer gonna be like?


 
It's 47F here in Vancouver. How about we split this up a bit and you send me some more warm and i'll send you some more cold.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Surlysomething said:


> It's 47F here in Vancouver. How about we split this up a bit and you send me some more warm and i'll send you some more cold.



That weather sounds so awesome!!!!! *steals it*


----------



## Surlysomething

Jeeshcristina said:


> That weather sounds so awesome!!!!! *steals it*


 
it's boooooooring. I want sun!


----------



## MattB

The wind. Too windy to paint guitars today...


----------



## WVMountainrear

My job.

And these cramps.


----------



## rellis10

My feet... seriously, can I trade these ugly weak things in for a pair of flippers already? What gives!?


----------



## Surlysomething

When people forget to hit the reply button.

:doh:


----------



## penguin

Lack of and/or interrupted sleep. It seriously affects my mood and outlook in quite a negative way. The overcast, gloomy weather suits my mood, at least.


----------



## Linda

Me right now. Had a complete fail. UGH!


----------



## HottiMegan

My back.. Its spasming. I haven't had back spasms in so long. This sucks! I've been scrubbing down the apartment that might be the cause. So many rules the new owners have for cleaning a joint out.


----------



## Deven

I had a tender moment with my kitty last night... and then he scratched me right across the palm. It flippin stings!!!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

I broke my Nikon, and am quite peeved about having to get another.


----------



## MRdobolina

eye allergies ... pure hell


----------



## willowmoon

I just missed an opportunity to pick up on craigslist a Nintendo 64 system w/2 controllers and the following games: Paper Mario 64, Super Mario 64, Banjo Kazooie, Mario Tennis and some minor games ... all of it for $20. One guy just now picked it up 5 minutes ago, gosh darn it ....


----------



## HottiMegan

willowmoon said:


> I just missed an opportunity to pick up on craigslist a Nintendo 64 system w/2 controllers and the following games: Paper Mario 64, Super Mario 64, Banjo Kazooie, Mario Tennis and some minor games ... all of it for $20. One guy just now picked it up 5 minutes ago, gosh darn it ....



That is a big suck! I haven't unpacked my n64 yet. But I seriously still love thai system.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I used to love Banjo Kazooie. I can still hear the sound the bird made while he was flipped over carrying the bear, and the sound the honeycombs made. I may have spent too much time playing that when it was originally released. lol.


----------



## Mathias

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I used to love Banjo Kazooie. I can still hear the sound the bird made while he was flipped over carrying the bear, and the sound the honeycombs made. I may have spent too much time playing that when it was originally released. lol.



Don't forget, EEEKOM-OOOKOM!


----------



## Lovelyone

the rainy weather makes me want to sleep all day.


----------



## HottiMegan

Our house passed a pest inspection but we keep finding carpenter ants.. makes me a little nervous. we're going to research and repel them.


----------



## spiritangel

My sister posting all over fb about the fab dinner they had tonight for my nieces sweet 16th that I was not under any circumstances allowed to be invited to


----------



## TwilightStarr

I am so tired of the pain medicine industry, quacky doctors, and addicts that make it hard on my mom to get her medicine that she actually needs and takes responsibly!!


----------



## AuntHen

mars and venus... being a woman is exhausting


----------



## imaginarydiva21

cant sleep because of family stuff


----------



## Lovelyone

That my good friend is having a crappy day and I can't do a thing to change things for the better for her except give her encouragement.


----------



## spiritangel

That someone thinks that by bullying me via comments on my blog that all of a sudden my whole life will be miraculously changed and that their cruelness and vindictive words will be transformative and helpful. The most annoying thing is they are doing it totally anon so I have no idea who it is which is gutless its so easy to hide behind the internet rather than talk to a person face to face.


----------



## HottiMegan

We had an appointment to have the cable person do some repair on our system. I had an appointment for noon to four. They called hubs and apparently the tech went to the wrong house! Do they not read addresses? So now we're supposed to wait around until whenever he gets around to us. ugh. I need a nap!


----------



## CastingPearls

It's either pollen allergies or snow showers. I'd say it's a tie.


----------



## Surlysomething

Crocodile tears that make me feel like a big, stupid baby.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

A certain professor who teaches us to do things that were out of date 10 years ago.


----------



## Scorsese86

The Google zipper.

Yes, I was expecting boobs ... or at least cleavage. And all I got was this lousy Wikipedia site for a 150-year old Swede!


----------



## spiritangel

My bank taking more money than it should and of course its a public holliday so cant do a thing till tomorrow


----------



## HottiMegan

My left knee has been hurting a lot off and on since the move. I think i might have done something to it while moving.


----------



## pegz

People who play games with my heart.


----------



## spiritangel

pegz said:


> People who play games with my heart.



Amen to that one and lots of hugs never a fun place to be


----------



## Lovelyone

I am feeling so crabby and sad today and don't really have a reason to feel that way.


----------



## rellis10

I'm just getting wound up by everything at the moment, idk why


----------



## Linda

Post "Best Vacation Ever" blues. They suck donkey balls.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

I have to get up super early for an appointment tomorrow. My sleep schedule is so screwed up lately I may just stay up til after the appt. is over and then sleep. At least I don't have to leave the house, they're coming to me. But who schedules appointments at 8:30AM?! What time does this guy have to be in at work to come see me so early?


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Linda said:


> Post "Best Vacation Ever" blues. They suck donkey balls.


The low following the high...Definitely sucks.


----------



## Surlysomething

Brutal dentist appointment.

My whole bottom jaw is frozen from 3 teeth being fixed by huge fillings and a crowned molar being pulled. I have a gaping hole in my mouth stuffed with cotton. I was shaky after the whole thing and I still feel pretty nauseous.

Ugh.

Tylenol 3's here I come.


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> Brutal dentist appointment.
> 
> My whole bottom jaw is frozen from 3 teeth being fixed by huge fillings and a crowned molar being pulled. I have a gaping hole in my mouth stuffed with cotton. I was shaky after the whole thing and I still feel pretty nauseous.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> Tylenol 3's here I come.


Oh I'm SO sorry! Hope you feel better soon. Hugs.


----------



## Linda

Ugh!!! I hate living here!


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> Oh I'm SO sorry! Hope you feel better soon. Hugs.



Awww. Thanks, Lainey.

I actually feel a bit traumatized. I knew it was going to be pretty sucky but I actually was shaking through quite a bit of the procedures. I had to sit for awhile before I left the office because I was so out of sorts.  The T3's have kicked in, finally.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I have to get up super early for an appointment tomorrow. My sleep schedule is so screwed up lately I may just stay up til after the appt. is over and then sleep. At least I don't have to leave the house, they're coming to me. But who schedules appointments at 8:30AM?! What time does this guy have to be in at work to come see me so early?



Update, if anyone cares. The guy showed up EARLY! He was at my door before 8AM. I'm lucky that for some reason I woke up and saw a message on my phone. Thank God I was able to get to the door on time, he was about to leave.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Texted my sister yesterday to see if she could keep my son while I worked on Saturday. She said she had the flu. Today she posts on FB that her and the kids are with a friend at the zoo.  So, I replied, 'I thought you had the flu.' And she responds, 'I do but it was paid for and (my nephew) was crying to go.' Wow. I hope if I ever get the flu again, that I get the kind she has. ><


----------



## Lovelyone

Bear with me-
I have some nieces who like to antagonize one another on Facebook through their stat msgs. They are constantly making unnecessary comments to one another and stirring up more trouble than poking a hornet's nest with a stick would. One of them thinks that she's never done anything wrong toward anyone, will never admit that she's done anything wrong and has a "better then thou" attitude. Another one thinks that she's been wronged by everyone who has ever come across her path and makes sure that EVERYONE knows about it...and the third one is a sh*t-stirrer and instigates fights between the first two and then sits back and watches the fireworks. I just don't understand why they just can't be nice to one another.


----------



## spiritangel

too sick to go to my sisters bf's party after working hard yesterday to make cheesecake and chocolate mousse, the day before to make chocolate cups to put it all in  and my niece did not give me a straight answer as to if she would swing past on her way there from the movies to pick them up


----------



## CleverBomb

My house's electrical issues. 
Ok, I've got a couple of rooms of dead electrical outlets, which haven't worked for years.
Turns out that not only is there a break of some sort there (knew that, and isolated the section), but there's also some voltage bleeding into that circuit from another one, so an obvious way to fix it, won't work. 

I suspect a mis-wired GFCI, installed by someone brought in to fix a different problem almost a year ago. I don't have much historical information to go on, and it's vexing me.

-Rusty


----------



## imfree

CleverBomb said:


> My house's electrical issues.
> ...snipped...on, and it's vexing me.
> 
> -Rusty



Please be careful. I get the electrocreeps just reading that because of the potential for human injury or property damage.

You don't have FPE breakers in that house, do you?


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Brutal dentist appointment.
> 
> My whole bottom jaw is frozen from 3 teeth being fixed by huge fillings and a crowned molar being pulled. I have a gaping hole in my mouth stuffed with cotton. I was shaky after the whole thing and I still feel pretty nauseous.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> Tylenol 3's here I come.



I feel for you. There is nothing worse than teeth pain I think. I'll tell you a secret if you can keep it to yourself, when my teeth hurt I turn into a gigantic whiny baby like you have never seen, sshhhh now, don't let that get out.

Since this is a few days old in response, hope you already feel better, if not hopefully soon!


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> I feel for you. There is nothing worse than teeth pain I think. I'll tell you a secret if you can keep it to yourself, when my teeth hurt I turn into a gigantic whiny baby like you have never seen, sshhhh now, don't let that get out.
> 
> Since this is a few days old in response, hope you already feel better, if not hopefully soon!




Thanks, R. I do feel better, thankfully. I took yesterday off from work because I didn't wake up feeling better. Lots of T3's and i'm pretty human now.

I'm normally fine with the dentist so this appointment really knocked me on my ass. Maybe it's a getting older thing. Haha.


----------



## HottiMegan

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks, R. I do feel better, thankfully. I took yesterday off from work because I didn't wake up feeling better. Lots of T3's and i'm pretty human now.
> 
> I'm normally fine with the dentist so this appointment really knocked me on my ass. Maybe it's a getting older thing. Haha.



Sounds like you've been through the ringer. I hope you continue to feel better. Tooth issues suck.


----------



## CleverBomb

imfree said:


> Please be careful. I get the electrocreeps just reading that because of the potential for human injury or property damage.
> 
> You don't have FPE breakers in that house, do you?


Don't believe so, but yes, those are a nasty bit of non-working hardware. Yikes. 

The previous repair was to fix a couple of overhead lights that stopped working. It almost certainly involved connecting at least one of them to a different circuit than it started on, and in the process replacing a switch/receptacle combination with the GFCI equivalent (the repair guy said "don't use the outlet, it's dangerous" and covered it with a dummy plug -- but didn't explain why it wasn't safe, or at least my stepmother doesn't recall the explanation -- as far as I know the replacement outlet never worked). I suspect at the very least the wrong neutral wire was used somewhere, and in the worst case the original switch was split (switch was on one circuit, the outlet on another) and the GFCI replacement didn't have that capability (splittable) but the wires were attached the same way anyhow (one circuit's wire pair to the LINE terminals, and the other circuit's to the LOAD terminals?). At that point, the GFCI would trip, and it wouldn't work. 
This failure mode was "safe" only because the circuit it tied into had already failed open on the neutral wire between the breaker and the inadvertent connection -- which was what had taken the overhead lights out in the first place. 

At this point, it's all hypothesis though. 

I need to actually get that box open and look. Will attack the problem Monday or so. 

-Rusty


----------



## NewfieGal

The weather is annoying me severely it looked like spring was here but it has been snowing intermittently since last night uggghhhh


----------



## LeoGibson

Grown people in their late 30's and early 40's acting like they are still in high school! Damn people, relationships end, casual friendships end sometimes, it's no big deal. Why does the collective you around me have to make it into this dramatic thing. Life is not about winning and losing and showing other people up, but if you don't know that by now, the odds are good that you never will. To borrow from Tom Petty,"It doesn't have to be some big get even,it doesn't have to be anything at all."


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> Sounds like you've been through the ringer. I hope you continue to feel better. Tooth issues suck.




Thanks, Megan. Feeling quite a bit better now, just tired.


----------



## imfree

CleverBomb said:


> Don't believe so, but yes, those are a nasty bit of non-working hardware. Yikes.
> 
> The previous repair...snipped...-Rusty



Another thing to look out for, if the house is very old, is pre-NEC wiring that has switched neutral in some lighting circuits, especially three-way switch runs.


----------



## spiritangel

feeling so run down and tired this new sleep plan so far is an epic fail


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Start internship in a few hours and I can't sleep due to nerves. Bah!!!


----------



## Lamia

I am pissed off and can't vent on facebook since my boss is my friend on facebook. We have really crappy drainage in our office and sometimes water runs into the hallway. It's a doorway that leads into a hall then turns into a longer hall then turns into a little hall and then into our office. 

Last night water came rushing under my door in the office. I call my boss and she calls facilities and she says. "I don't think I need to come in I think they can take care of it." She also told me to grab a mop...keep in mind the closet where the mop is was flooded so the mop was already sitting in two inches of water.. 

So I got to spend about two hours of my night walking through about an inch to two inches of water to take orders off the printer etc. I had water under my chair and feet. Not to mention watching dead earthworms float around the perimeter of the room. 

I love wading through water and playing with electrical devices.


----------



## Deven

Lamia said:


> I love wading through water and playing with electrical devices.



Yeah.... that's safe  I'm sorry you have to deal with that, but if the situation doesn't permanently fix itself, is there someone you can go to?


----------



## HottiMegan

Lamia said:


> I am pissed off and can't vent on facebook since my boss is my friend on facebook. We have really crappy drainage in our office and sometimes water runs into the hallway. It's a doorway that leads into a hall then turns into a longer hall then turns into a little hall and then into our office.
> 
> Last night water came rushing under my door in the office. I call my boss and she calls facilities and she says. "I don't think I need to come in I think they can take care of it." She also told me to grab a mop...keep in mind the closet where the mop is was flooded so the mop was already sitting in two inches of water..
> 
> So I got to spend about two hours of my night walking through about an inch to two inches of water to take orders off the printer etc. I had water under my chair and feet. Not to mention watching dead earthworms float around the perimeter of the room.
> 
> I love wading through water and playing with electrical devices.



that sounds like some sort of OSHA violation. Electrical devices and water.. then the whole sopping wet feet isn't that great either.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Yeah, pretty sure that's an OSHA violation and they should have just sent you home. That's not safe. What crap.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Cat puke on my brand new, just bought it yesterday, bed spread. So now I get to see if it will really fit into my washer. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## imfree

ConnieLynn said:


> Cat puke on my brand new, just bought it yesterday, bed spread. So now I get to see if it will really fit into my washer. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.



No more Tender Vittles for that kitty!


----------



## Deven

I saw the newest Rammstein video  and they are mocking America again... not sure why I keep supporting a band that hates me...


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Not getting laid for weeks and having a female roommate who is a BBW AND a nudist (and who is VERY spoken for). Pure...unadulterated...torture.


----------



## Saoirse

a few things today...

-FAT PETS. Yes, they tend to be cuter and cuddlier, but a 200 lb golden retriever is fucked up. HE WAS A HOUSE. He can barely walk, he kept sitting down on the grooming table (makes trimming his butt really fucking difficult) and it took 3 of us to lift him! We know his vet, she said she tested him a billion times for all sorts of ailments that might make him gain weight... nothing. He probably just gets a ton of shitty food and shitty treats and no exercise. BAD PET OWNERSHIP.

-TAMPON SHOPPING!!! I want regular, unscented tampons with a cardboard applicator. Did I find them? No. Why is everyone fucking OBSESSED with plastic!???!! And scented? WTF? And no I dont fucking need pretty colors or a reusable package or whatever. I went to Target and they have a whole fucking aisle for feminine hygiene... but no REGULAR, UNSCENTED WITH A CARDBOARD APPLICATOR!!!!


----------



## spacce

my father is on the verge of passing away...
grrrrr


----------



## CastingPearls

People who ask for 'their space' when they weren't even in my solar system and then want back into my life. Fuck off. Seriously. Fuck off.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I may have fractured my foot. Boot, crutches...blah


----------



## Linda

The gall of some people.


----------



## pepsicola93

That was _my_ soda in the fridge.


----------



## Lovelyone

Children who whine whine whine. I can tolerate a little whine when mommy says no to something, but the incessant whining gets on my last damned nerve.


----------



## Mathias

People who give their opinion when I didn't ask for it.


----------



## danielson123

Pokemon world problem: I've been headbutting trees for quite a while now looking for a Heracross that has yet to show its face.


----------



## spiritangel

That unless I raise some cash quick smart I may miss out on getting to do a workshop with Tim Holtz (for any non scrapbooking people he is basically Scrapbooking God or like the King of scrapbooking he is nothing short of Ah mazing)


----------



## TwilightStarr

If I could I would give you money just for saying Ah Mazing.

It reminds me of Penny from the show Happy Endings she says Amahzing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVHJN52l9gk


----------



## Mishty

Just got some guilt in the pit of my stomach.
Gonna have to take care of it soon,that's going to annoy the eff out of me. Yep.


----------



## Lovelyone

Watching other people eat the candy that I bought for myself (I rarely get to purchase something just for me) and knowing that even though they said they would replace it...they wont. Also, they are sharing it with children who talk nasty to me so that makes me angry. Its like giving them candy for calling me names. I dont like that.


----------



## Linda

I feel lost in my own head. So many books waiting to come out but I just don't know which direction to go. I should just start and refine as I go but I feel stuck at the starting line.


----------



## penguin

It's nearly 4:30am and I've been awake since 3. Plus, I have another cold. I'm so glad today is a public holiday.


----------



## Deven

My brother sowed his seed (a lot) when he was younger, resulting in 5 children (all of whom I love.) 1 with a stripper, 3 with a young Spanish woman, and 1 with a nurse (at the same time as his middle child with the Spanish woman...)

Well, he's a crappy father. No doubt about it, but he's been working on it. Paying his child support, texting his children, talking to them... and there were plans for them to go down to Alabama to see him.

But then his wife opened her mouth.

*Her e-mail to my ELEVEN YEAR OLD NIECE:*



> look its not my fault ur daddy dlsent love you. and yes u can call me b**** thats fine. little gilr i dont give a f*** what u think about me. go ahead n start shit jason,talked about yall coming down for the summer well thats not gonna happen ever. hannah is though. he talks to her every day. oh well u got a new daddy now right? well he got a new daughter. keep talking s*** little girl. its gonna get you nowhere.



I'm finally calming down...

Edit: This was brought on by my niece lashing out at her father, and using her stepmother to do it...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Another friend of mine IRL is mad at me [this time, I don't even know what I've done, this is really out of left field.] and I'm just.. done. I'm sick and tired of people getting pissed at me over _shit I *don't* do_.


----------



## crayola box

Your Plump Princess said:


> Another friend of mine IRL is mad at me [this time, I don't even know what I've done, this is really out of left field.] and I'm just.. done. I'm sick and tired of people getting pissed at me over _shit I *don't* do_.



I know how you feel. An old and close friend emailed me out of the blue recently to tell me we could no longer be friends, no reason, no fight, nothing. And it just feels so bizarre, like I don't know if I'm supposed to feel sad, or mad or contrite...because I have no idea what happened. Anyway I totally understand feeling sick of everyone's bullshit.


----------



## Mathias

My roommates complaining about how they're singled out by campus security, yet they do shit that gets them singled out in the 1st place and refuse to acknowledge it. I'm gonna laugh my ass off when if they get written up during finals week. Also while I'm at it, fuck finals week.


----------



## bigpapi4u

people talking on the phone and repeating every sentence they hear like"oh you are watching tv? the simpsons? your favorite show?"arrrrg lol


----------



## HottiMegan

I asked hubs to do a load of dishes yesterday so we could split the clean up. I went to bed way early. I come out and see not one dish cleaned. Sigh. I don't ask for much but now I get to do extra work. The dishes are from the party that all of his coworkers came to. I had no one to invite. I cooked and cleaned for days and he couldn't do one stinking load of dishes. Thanks for the help dude.. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Deven

DevenDoom said:


> My brother sowed his seed (a lot) when he was younger, resulting in 5 children (all of whom I love.) 1 with a stripper, 3 with a young Spanish woman, and 1 with a nurse (at the same time as his middle child with the Spanish woman...)
> 
> Well, he's a crappy father. No doubt about it, but he's been working on it. Paying his child support, texting his children, talking to them... and there were plans for them to go down to Alabama to see him.
> 
> But then his wife opened her mouth.
> 
> *Her e-mail to my ELEVEN YEAR OLD NIECE:*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finally calming down...
> 
> Edit: This was brought on by my niece lashing out at her father, and using her stepmother to do it...



And I think my brother sided with her... and she defriended us on facebook. Good Riddance to bad rubbish.


----------



## willowmoon

Nasty bit of pain in my right knee, and I'm not sure exactly why. It's been hurting quite a bit since Thursday ... so I might have to break the male stereotype and actually go see a doctor instead of putting it off.

Grrrrr.


----------



## CastingPearls

DevenDoom said:


> And I think my brother sided with her... and she defriended us on facebook. Good Riddance to bad rubbish.


Why did she defriend YOU? And why are these adults not realizing that it's a child they're dealing with and they need to behave like ADULTS. Children lash out, act out, etc. because they're stressed or traumatized (or cranky/tired) and haven't yet developed appropriate coping skills (OR LEARNED THEM BY EXAMPLE OF THEIR PARENTS). It's on the parents to diffuse, not create more conflict.


----------



## Deven

CastingPearls said:


> Why did she defriend YOU? And why are these adults not realizing that it's a child they're dealing with and they need to behave like ADULTS. Children lash out, act out, etc. because they're stressed or traumatized (or cranky/tired) and haven't yet developed appropriate coping skills (OR LEARNED THEM BY EXAMPLE OF THEIR PARENTS). It's on the parents to diffuse, not create more conflict.



I was waiting for today (because she's been complaining about what happened all night... seriously. SHE was complaining) to post on her wall what she said to my niece so alllll of her sympathetic friends could see....

She also removed my brother from facebook, too.


----------



## Mathias

I have to use a loaner powerchair while my own is getting repaired. It gets me to and from all right, but it's just... jittery. The slightest movement on the joystick and the chair just seems to lurch forward. If I could describe it, it's kinda like that scene from Austin Powers where Dr. Evil's chair spins all over the place on its own. It sucks but things could have been a hell of alot worse.


----------



## Amatrix

Completely a first word problem.... still though- F^*K!!!

Sephora has changed their online look, and I was putting in my info (I smashed my ankle on the couch today, and then tripped *into* the fireplace... I think I deserve something nice) and the internet had a hiccup or a powerbump or something happened.

My ex and his new gf have plans in like 2 days.
I sent it to his apartment.
:doh:
So then I had to email him and explain what had happened... after I emailed Sephora.

She is going to think I am a freak, and now I put this on him.
:sad:


----------



## BBWbonnie

The weather here is so crap I wish the sun was out and my cat is annoying me because she constantly seems to be lurking about stalking me...
I love her more than anything so to be honest I would most likely complain if she wasn't doing her usual harassing routine


----------



## Lovelyone

I went to bed last night feeling fine, happy and healthy. I woke up this morning feeling like a mule kicked me in the head extremely hard. My head is aching, my body is weary, I have congestion, watery eyes, and a scratchy throat. What in the world happened between then and now?


----------



## Jack Secret

Mathias said:


> I have to use a loaner powerchair while my own is getting repaired. It gets me to and from all right, but it's just... jittery. The slightest movement on the joystick and the chair just seems to lurch forward. If I could describe it, it's kinda like that scene from Austin Powers where Dr. Evil's chair spins all over the place on its own. It sucks but things could have been a hell of alot worse.




I can empathize with your wheelchair complaints. I've been waiting six Months for some repair parts.

It's good to know that I'm not the only wheelchair dependent guy around here


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lovelyone said:


> I went to bed last night feeling fine, happy and healthy. I woke up this morning feeling like a mule kicked me in the head extremely hard. My head is aching, my body is weary, I have congestion, watery eyes, and a scratchy throat. What in the world happened between then and now?



This happens to me a lot- I call it allergies. Did you sleep with your window open ?


----------



## Lovelyone

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This happens to me a lot- I call it allergies. Did you sleep with your window open ?



No, my windows are always closed, but we did recently move to a different house and there is a huge evergreen right outside my window whose limbs rub against my window. I've never had plant/breathing allergies before in the past...so I am wondering if maybe I DID have them and just didn't know because we didn't have evergreens in our old neighborhood. UGHm its miserable.


----------



## HottiMegan

I was woken up to the pervasive smell of skunk in my house. The whole house smells of skunk thanks to all the windows being open. I think one got hit by a car. It's a hard to ignore smell!! I had to close up all the windows thanks to the stink. It's going to be a lovely day too.


----------



## BBWbonnie

I think nothing atm unless family count.....:doh:


----------



## sco17

Kitson have yet to process/ship my t-shirt that I ordered last week. I'm not in any real rush to receive it but it would be nice to have timely updates and for them to not put a hold on the funds until they've shipped it. I can imagine myself being quite peeved if they tell me it's sold out or something.


----------



## Saoirse

MORE RAIN! 

I LOVE rain. I welcome it as its necessary for everything living... but dammit! We've had soooo many days of drizzle and wetness and blaahhh. Not even any good thunderstorms, just a constant yucky drizzle all day long. I want summer sun!!


----------



## penguin

Child support not going in when it should.


----------



## Deven

I can't tell if it was the dream or the heartburn that woke me up....


----------



## rellis10

Not really right now... more ALL WEEK.

Our phone line (and therefore internet connection) stopped working on Tuesday last week. It took two days to talk to anyone at our provider (Talk Talk) and then another two days to get an engineer out to look at the line. They were completely f'ing useless and it took another two days to get them to send out someone else from a different company. Today we finally managed to get the line back up after running around in circles for a whole week.

If anyone deals with Talk Talk I recommend you jump ship before you hit problems, otherwise you might be left without a landline or internet connection for a week too. They don't communicate with eachother, they never call you back when they say, their call centre operatives have a lack of product knowledge and their engineers clearly don't know what they're looking at.

Rant over.


----------



## Lamia

My boss is annoying the shit out of me. Today I clocked out and went back in the office to finish something up. It was only going to take a a few minutes and I didn't see the need for the company to be charged 15 minutes of overtime for it. So I clocked out at 4:03 and then when I left at 4:08 I forgot and swiped my badge so it actually clocked me back in.

So when I get home I send my boss and email and say "hey i clocked out today and went back in the office and when I left again I forgot and clocked out again which actually clocked me in etc" so that she could remove the second punch.

I get this stupid email from her

"I’m not understanding this. You don’t say WHY you went back in office and WHY you clocked out again? I think it should say double punch. I need more of an explanation to understand. Why didn’t you say something to M? Call me at home when you get here tonight"

Seriously? She does this with everything just fix it why do you need a blow by blow description of why I punched twice?


----------



## CAMellie

Selfish people who don't take other people's feelings into consideration are annoying the fuck out of my right now!


----------



## CleverBomb

Oracle and Apple, mostly Apple.
Apparently the version of Java I have is exploitable.
I can't update Java unless I upgrade the entire operating system, and until I do, Youtube among other things just doesn't work. 

I am not particularly pleased by this. 

-Rusty


----------



## Linda

This cold...how did I get this damn cold?


----------



## Weirdo890

Adobe is pissing me off. They got rid of any trace of their CS5.5 software, so I can't download it. This really inconveniences me, since my school only uses 5.5, and I can't work on my Flash projects at home. Damn you Adobe!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My brain. It's moving way faster than I am this morning, and I can't keep up.


----------



## Lovelyone

Long story, bear with me...

I was unfriended by a niece on FB yesterday and I am not sure exactly why. I added her because (even though she lives only minutes away from me) I have only seen her about 4 times in three years. Although she never visits, never calls and doesn't really show any kind of concern or affection towards me at all--I think about/pray for her all the time. I love her and that will never change. I don't speak to her mother so I thought that adding her to my FB list would help me to keep in touch with her and to see what was happening in her life. 

The other day she posted a post on her FB page about her cousin being admitted into the hospital. I was checking my page and saw what she had posted. Since the cousin who was admitted is the SON of the sister I live with--I asked my sister if her son was in the hospital. She replied with, "I don't think so, why?
I said, "It says on FB that he is."
and she asked me to read the post which said:
"I just heard that the only guy who has been there for me my whole life is in the hospital, sorry to hear that and get well soon, bro-ski" 
and at the end of that post was a message stating that the author was "with" the person admitted into the hospital. I read that, too.
Then my sister said, "That must be about someone that they both know. I think that the "with" means that they (the two cousins) are together in the same place. I think that someone would tell me if my son were in the hospital."
I don't have a cell phone so I wasn't sure.
I told my sister, "Okay I was just making sure." and then I continued on doing what I was doing. I didn't think twice about it.

Then my sister (worried about her son) got on the phone and started making calls to find out what was going on. She found out that her son had been admitted because he either had Belz Palsey or a mini-stroke and that the hospital was running tests. She was pissed off that no one told her. My nephew and his wife had told people NOT to tell my sister that he was in the hospital. Everyone else knew. His mother-in-law knew, my other sister knew, my niece knew, etc....but no one told HER that her son was in the hospital with a possible stroke. SO she made some phone calls and told off a few people whom she had been in contact with since he had been admitted--because none of them told her that he was in the hospital--and told them off.

Fast forward to the next day...I log in to FB attempting to get some photos from my niece's FB page because she's graduating in a couple of weeks and I was making her a gift--and I find that she's unfriended me and BLOCKED me. I can only assume that I was blocked because I told my sister that her son was in the hospital--because as I said before my niece never visits me, rarely talks to me and it's rare for her to even comment on something on my page. What did I do wrong? I read a post that MY NIECE posted on FB to my sister who might have wanted to know that her son was in the hospital. I did not POST that he was in the hospital for all the world to see...my niece did that. If it was such a damned secret then why did she post it and why am *I* being "punished" simply because I read a post that was posted?  

This whole thing upsets me very much because I have never done anything but love that girl. I treated her as if she were my own. I took her places, spent time with her, bought her things...and I don't feel that I deserve being treated this way in return. I did NOTHING wrong but to show some concern for someone. I am beginning to think that instead of chasing after people (family) for love and acceptance that I long for--I should stop, turn around and embrace those who are chasing me.


----------



## TwilightStarr

I recently became addicted to the show Being Human and watched the first 2 seasons in a couple of days, once I finished them I was looking online to see when the 3rd season starts and it's not til 2013!! :shocked:


----------



## CastingPearls

Lovelyone said:


> Long story, bear with me...
> 
> I am beginning to think that instead of chasing after people (family) for love and acceptance that I long for--I should stop, turn around and embrace those who are chasing me.


I think the last line of your post is probably the best advice you can give yourself.

It's not all about you. What I mean is, you didn't do anything wrong. You didn't break anyone or anything and it isn't your job to fix it. We can't control other people's behavior but we can our own. We also have to own up to our own behavior. It took me a long long time to realize that no matter how personal something seems, not to take it personally. That person's behavior is their issue, not yours. Don't make it yours. Don't let them make it yours. Brush it off as soon as you get over the initial shock, and interact with people who care about you and SHOW YOU they care about you, because talk is cheap and wasting time analyzing stuff to death is a total waste of your time.


----------



## LeoGibson

Lovelyone said:


> Long story, bear with me...
> I was unfriended by a niece on FB yesterday and I am not sure exactly why...
> 
> ...I am beginning to think that instead of chasing after people (family) for love and acceptance that I long for--I should stop, turn around and embrace those who are chasing me.



One thing that helped me put family into its somewhat sane (for me anyways) and proper perspective, is to take a close look at your family one by one and ask yourself one question. "If I wasn't related to this person, would I spend even 5 minutes of my time with them or thinking about them?"

We get to decide who we hold close in life. Just because we may share some DNA doesn't mean you get an automatic pass into that circle.


----------



## BBWbonnie

rellis10 said:


> Not really right now... more ALL WEEK.
> 
> Our phone line (and therefore internet connection) stopped working on Tuesday last week. It took two days to talk to anyone at our provider (Talk Talk) and then another two days to get an engineer out to look at the line. They were completely f'ing useless and it took another two days to get them to send out someone else from a different company. Today we finally managed to get the line back up after running around in circles for a whole week.
> 
> If anyone deals with Talk Talk I recommend you jump ship before you hit problems, otherwise you might be left without a landline or internet connection for a week too. They don't communicate with eachother, they never call you back when they say, their call centre operatives have a lack of product knowledge and their engineers clearly don't know what they're looking at.
> 
> Rant over.



AGRHHH I know what it's like I am with talk talk tooooooo


----------



## penguin

I have far too many net friends getting married or having babies at the moment. While I'm happy for them and wish them the best, it's very annoying, due to the lack of either in my life.


----------



## Allie Cat

Two things going on...

First, I'm no longer able to post on my Facebook wall. No clue why. I haven't been able to for about a week. Facebook of course offers no help whatsoever. *headdesk*

Second... I had my old car towed to a mechanic's shop this past weekend. I just found out what it'll cost to make it able to pass inspection so I can sell it - over $700. I can't afford to pay that much even if I wanted to, so now I have to figure out what to do with it. I'll probably end up trying to sell it as-is and knock that off the price I was going to ask, but a non-running car is a lot less likely to sell than a running one. Hrrgh.


----------



## willowmoon

Was looking forward to taking my sons to see the G.I. Joe sequel, which was due for release June 29, 2012 ... now it's been pushed back to March 29, 2013, allegedly because they want to do post-convert work for a 3D release instead. More likely, it was due to all of the competition from movies like "The Avengers", plus "The Dark Knight Rises" comes out in July. All in all, it doesn't look like all that great of a movie, and considering the focus is on Dwayne Johnson (aka "The Rock") with the promotion of the film via trailers and posters, I have my doubts. Besides no Baroness in the film, and apparently there is only a glimpse of Destro, Cobra Commander is not the main enemy, but Firefly is .... ehhhh. We shall see.

At least that pompous, arrogant Serpentor isn't in the film. "THIS I COMMAND!" Gawd, I was so sick of that line of his right from the beginning.


----------



## CAMellie

Earwigs...pincher bugs...whatever the hell you wanna call them...are springing up EVERYWHERE in my apartment!!! And it's like they pop up from nowhere. I sat my glass of ice water down for less than a minute and one was crawling on the lip of my glass *shudder*


----------



## danielson123

Ok, so there's a lot of weird setup to this and it's all stuff I haven't posted, and none of it is particularly interesting, but here goes. Just be warned, it's a lot of back-story just for me to say that I'm trying to quit nail-biting, and it's been unsuccessful so far. Honestly, it's a lot of words with no payoff.

So every year of high school, everybody in the accelerated program (all 15 of us) had to do research projects. In addition to a 15-25 minute presentation, there had to be some kind of 'project component' which, coupled with the research done, had to have at least 30 (I think) hours of work logged.

One year I tried writing a novel, which I've considered starting again if I can find the floppy disk (yes, floppy disk) it's stored on. Another year I made a family tree tracing me back to a signer of the Declaration of Independence, which is completely true.

Anyways, my senior project was the one that I was most excited about, and was the most proud of from coming up with the idea all the way to it's completion and presentation. It turned out to literally be one of my crowning achievements in high school, and something that a lot of my classmates remember me for. The idea was for me to do a research project on Houdini, and while presenting and the PowerPoint is going on, I would perform an escape in the same way that he would.

I end up buying some rope, and started teaching myself how to tie and untie a variety of knots. I did this for months, and I loved it. I had teachers tie me up at lunch and during free periods then I would get out of whatever they would try and stump me with. My physics teacher gave me many runs for my money, putting me in a wide range of scenarios to make it difficult for me to escape from. Maybe it was because nobody could tie knots for shit (mine that I put on myself were, in general, better than any others I encountered) but I never got stumped during that entire time. So fast forward to presentation day, and I have 3 teachers tie me up in a chair, and I give the presentation while attempting the escape. I asked to be blindfolded and all, which actually proved to hurt my presentation skills more than the actual escape and untying of knots. Anyways, I timed the final bit of the escape so it would coincide with the end of the presentation, and everybody loved it. One of the teachers that was grading me told me he couldn't in good conscience give me any points for eye contact, which I found funny as it ended up obviously being a joke.

Stemming from the rope escaping stuff, I started doing other things too. Mainly card tricks. I spent a whole summer learning to do a particular one, which is still one I'm particularly proud to be able to do.

Now fast forward to last week, when I decide to pick up the old act again. I'm going to the store soon to buy some rope, and I'm really excited about it. But until then, I've been learning stuff with cards first. Particularly shuffles. I came across a fancy one that I almost have down, but I found out that I really can't do it well without fingernails (or at least one on my index finger). 

So, being a lifelong chronic nail-biter, I finally begin to try to quit the habit. No luck so far. I don't do it consciously. Just now I have no recollection of doing it, but I can feel by my fingertips that I apparently just did it less than a few minutes ago. Fuck it. I'm going to the store to buy some gum. Lots of gum. Maybe that will help.

*PS - I just read this. It is way too long to and unrelated to the topic. But whatever. Here's a story for you all to hopefully enjoy! *


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm really strict about making wellness visits and vaccine updates for my cat because she's my furkid and I love her. I would go without food so she could have it. When I came here to stay with my folks temporarily, I brought her in a carrier that I bought for her. It's her carrier. 

I made an appointment for her for tomorrow and had to wedge my way in on a Saturday but I did it and my dad heard me and he's not really adept at communicating on the phone so he basically ordered me to make an appointment for Tiger, his diabetic cat for his blood-glucose checkup at the same time, so I could take him, and the two cats so I called them and they said the appointments were already being double and triple booked so I would have to change Wonton's time to accommodate Tiger. Even thought that would throw off my full schedule, Tiger is worth it, so I said okay fine. Both will come in for the later appointment. 

It's nearly 2AM. My father, on the way to the bathroom stops at my door and asks me what I'm bringing Wonton to the doctor in. I said, Her carrier, like I always do. He said, You can't do that. I'm bringing Tiger in that. I said, It's Wonton's carrier. What have you been doing to get them to the vet before we got here? He didn't remember. He came out of the bathroom and just said, Cancel Tiger's appointment. If you're going to be selfish and not let him use the carrier then he'll have to go another time. I said, I had to practically sell my first-born child to get this fucking appointment and now you're cancelling? You do realize that a less than 24 hour cancellation is the same penalty as an office visit fee? He continues to blame me. I said, get a big cardboard box and put holes in it and put him it it. We'll figure it out tomorrow--go to bed. We'll work it out. 

He comes back and says, You're cat is fat. If she were thinner, they could both fit in the carrier. You can carry her. (hell no I can't--she's feisty and has claws) He says, I can't carry Tiger because he'll go nuts. I said, he has no claws and weighs all of eight pounds and is so lethargic that you could stuff him in a pillowcase and he'd sleep all the way there. He says, Give me the goddamn carrier. I said no and now I'm an ungrateful bitch and so is my cat.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

CastingPearls said:


> I'm really strict about making wellness visits and vaccine updates for my cat because she's my furkid and I love her. I would go without food so she could have it. When I came here to stay with my folks temporarily, I brought her in a carrier that I bought for her. It's her carrier.
> 
> I made an appointment for her for tomorrow and had to wedge my way in on a Saturday but I did it and my dad heard me and he's not really adept at communicating on the phone so he basically ordered me to make an appointment for Tiger, his diabetic cat for his blood-glucose checkup at the same time, so I could take him, and the two cats so I called them and they said the appointments were already being double and triple booked so I would have to change Wonton's time to accommodate Tiger. Even thought that would throw off my full schedule, Tiger is worth it, so I said okay fine. Both will come in for the later appointment.
> 
> It's nearly 2AM. My father, on the way to the bathroom stops at my door and asks me what I'm bringing Wonton to the doctor in. I said, Her carrier, like I always do. He said, You can't do that. I'm bringing Tiger in that. I said, It's Wonton's carrier. What have you been doing to get them to the vet before we got here? He didn't remember. He came out of the bathroom and just said, Cancel Tiger's appointment. If you're going to be selfish and not let him use the carrier then he'll have to go another time. I said, I had to practically sell my first-born child to get this fucking appointment and now you're cancelling? You do realize that a less than 24 hour cancellation is the same penalty as an office visit fee? He continues to blame me. I said, get a big cardboard box and put holes in it and put him it it. We'll figure it out tomorrow--go to bed. We'll work it out.
> 
> He comes back and says, You're cat is fat. If she were thinner, they could both fit in the carrier. You can carry her. (hell no I can't--she's feisty and has claws) He says, I can't carry Tiger because he'll go nuts. I said, he has no claws and weighs all of eight pounds and is so lethargic that you could stuff him in a pillowcase and he'd sleep all the way there. He says, Give me the goddamn carrier. I said no and now I'm an ungrateful bitch and so is my cat.



Dad logic. Works 60% of the time, every time. But really, I'm sorry.  I hope you guys all make it in one piece to the vet, and that it all turns out okay. 

And as someone who got called "fat" and a "fucking bitch" this week by people who I am close to, I can relate to the name calling goodness. It's not the end of the world, but it still stings. But you're nothing but lovely, so keep your head up.


----------



## balletguy

Jeeshcristina said:


> Dad logic. Works 60% of the time, every time. But really, I'm sorry.  I hope you guys all make it in one piece to the vet, and that it all turns out okay.
> 
> And as someone who got called "fat" and a "fucking bitch" this week by people who I am close to, I can relate to the name calling goodness. It's not the end of the world, but it still stings. But you're nothing but lovely, so keep your head up.




oh no im sorry about the name calling.....not too nice


----------



## Lovelyone

My niece decided a few days ago to unfriend me on FB for the most ridiculous reasons. It was selfish and immature. She has slowly exited my life over the past few years (I am assuming that mostly it is because she has people in her life whom have negatively influenced her). I've never done anything to her in order deserve being treated in such a manner. When other family members said bad things about her I defended her. I've always felt like I treated her as if she were my own child and so now my feelings are hurt. My thoughts are..."That's okay. It's her decision and she's old enough to face the consequences of her actions". I'd like to think that some day she will come to her senses and grow up a little...but she's got some really shitty people influencing her to do bad things. I can't change what's happened, neither will I "beg" for her to be part of my life.

HOWEVER--I have spent the past three months making her a digital journal to give her for her early graduation from high school. It is full of stories about when she was a kid, drawings that she drew me which I saved all these years, photos, funny comments from family, etc. All-in-all there are over 200 pages of stories about her.
I designed every page, spent the only money I have had in the past year on printer ink and paper for it, and taught myself over trial and error how to format and design the pages. I poured a lot of energy and love into this journal. I was so excited about having something to give to her (because I don't have money to buy anything) and now, after all that has transpired--I don't know whether or not I should (or want to) send it to her.

I've been having internal conflict over sending it to her. The side of me that loves her is saying "I made if for her and she should have it no matter what she's done to me." 
The OTHER part of me--the hurt side of me--is feeling that if I send it I would be sending her a message that, "No matter how poorly you treat people you will always get something good out of it" and I've been conflicted with thoughts like, "She doesn't deserve to have this gift. It is from the heart and full of love which is something that she hasn't shown to me in a long time." 

It is finished, tied with a ribbon and sitting on my bookshelf. Now I don't know what to do with it.


----------



## Deven

Lovelyone said:


> My niece decided a few days ago to unfriend me on FB for the most ridiculous reasons. It was selfish and immature. She has slowly exited my life over the past few years (I am assuming that mostly it is because she has people in her life whom have negatively influenced her). I've never done anything to her in order deserve being treated in such a manner. When other family members said bad things about her I defended her. I've always felt like I treated her as if she were my own child and so now my feelings are hurt. My thoughts are..."That's okay. It's her decision and she's old enough to face the consequences of her actions". I'd like to think that some day she will come to her senses and grow up a little...but she's got some really shitty people influencing her to do bad things. I can't change what's happened, neither will I "beg" for her to be part of my life.
> 
> HOWEVER--I have spent the past three months making her a digital journal to give her for her early graduation from high school. It is full of stories about when she was a kid, drawings that she drew me which I saved all these years, photos, funny comments from family, etc. All-in-all there are over 200 pages of stories about her.
> I designed every page, spent the only money I have had in the past year on printer ink and paper for it, and taught myself over trial and error how to format and design the pages. I poured a lot of energy and love into this journal. I was so excited about having something to give to her (because I don't have money to buy anything) and now, after all that has transpired--I don't know whether or not I should (or want to) send it to her.
> 
> I've been having internal conflict over sending it to her. The side of me that loves her is saying "I made if for her and she should have it no matter what she's done to me."
> The OTHER part of me--the hurt side of me--is feeling that if I send it I would be sending her a message that, "No matter how poorly you treat people you will always get something good out of it" and I've been conflicted with thoughts like, "She doesn't deserve to have this gift. It is from the heart and full of love which is something that she hasn't shown to me in a long time."
> 
> It is finished, tied with a ribbon and sitting on my bookshelf. Now I don't know what to do with it.



How close are you to her mom? It might be a nice gift to give her mother, as well.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

It's raining and it's Tattoo Fest. Boooooooo Weather Gods!


----------



## Lovelyone

DevenDoom said:


> How close are you to her mom? It might be a nice gift to give her mother, as well.



Her mother and I do not speak to one another.


----------



## TwilightStarr

penguin said:


> I have far too many net friends getting married or having babies at the moment. While I'm happy for them and wish them the best, it's very annoying, due to the lack of either in my life.



I know how you feel, same thing is happening to me.


----------



## sugar and spice

Lovelyone said:


> My niece decided a few days ago to unfriend me on FB for the most ridiculous reasons. It was selfish and immature. She has slowly exited my life over the past few years (I am assuming that mostly it is because she has people in her life whom have negatively influenced her). I've never done anything to her in order deserve being treated in such a manner. When other family members said bad things about her I defended her. I've always felt like I treated her as if she were my own child and so now my feelings are hurt. My thoughts are..."That's okay. It's her decision and she's old enough to face the consequences of her actions". I'd like to think that some day she will come to her senses and grow up a little...but she's got some really shitty people influencing her to do bad things. I can't change what's happened, neither will I "beg" for her to be part of my life.
> 
> HOWEVER--I have spent the past three months making her a digital journal to give her for her early graduation from high school. It is full of stories about when she was a kid, drawings that she drew me which I saved all these years, photos, funny comments from family, etc. All-in-all there are over 200 pages of stories about her.
> I designed every page, spent the only money I have had in the past year on printer ink and paper for it, and taught myself over trial and error how to format and design the pages. I poured a lot of energy and love into this journal. I was so excited about having something to give to her (because I don't have money to buy anything) and now, after all that has transpired--I don't know whether or not I should (or want to) send it to her.
> 
> I've been having internal conflict over sending it to her. The side of me that loves her is saying "I made if for her and she should have it no matter what she's done to me."
> The OTHER part of me--the hurt side of me--is feeling that if I send it I would be sending her a message that, "No matter how poorly you treat people you will always get something good out of it" and I've been conflicted with thoughts like, "She doesn't deserve to have this gift. It is from the heart and full of love which is something that she hasn't shown to me in a long time."
> 
> It is finished, tied with a ribbon and sitting on my bookshelf. Now I don't know what to do with it.



I'm sorry she is treating you like that I know it hurts. If I were you I would still give it to her because it's a gift you made with love and it's celebrating a milestone in her life. I think it shows how much she means to you that you took the time and saved all of the pictures she drew for you and remembered all of the stories from her childhood. I'm sure part of you did this for the sweet little girl she was then and maybe she will see that this is the kind person you are the one who was always there for her and still are even now when she is less than loveable. I think it's an awesome gift and she should see it.


----------



## Saoirse

I keep sneezing all over my tits


----------



## CAMellie

I'm annoyed at how...distorted...Memorial Day has become. Any excuse to have a BBQ and get drunk though, right?


----------



## imfree

Whoa!!! Replacement power cords "used to be a dime a dozen when I was young". Now they cost way the hell more than they're worth, thanks to currency inflation, copper thieves, and China owning all the stolen copper!!! 

View attachment replacement AC line cord wb sm.jpg


----------



## Mathias

Someone I know offered his barely used PS3 slim for a pretty good price and then said I couldn't have it because a family member wanted it. He went on to say that this family member declined his offer 4 other times. Suddenly he gives it to him just like that despite him saying no so many times before. I get that family is family but I offered to pay him for it first.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lovelyone said:


> My niece decided a few days ago to unfriend me on FB for the most ridiculous reasons. It was selfish and immature. She has slowly exited my life over the past few years (I am assuming that mostly it is because she has people in her life whom have negatively influenced her). I've never done anything to her in order deserve being treated in such a manner. When other family members said bad things about her I defended her. I've always felt like I treated her as if she were my own child and so now my feelings are hurt. My thoughts are..."That's okay. It's her decision and she's old enough to face the consequences of her actions". I'd like to think that some day she will come to her senses and grow up a little...but she's got some really shitty people influencing her to do bad things. I can't change what's happened, neither will I "beg" for her to be part of my life.
> 
> HOWEVER--I have spent the past three months making her a digital journal to give her for her early graduation from high school. It is full of stories about when she was a kid, drawings that she drew me which I saved all these years, photos, funny comments from family, etc. All-in-all there are over 200 pages of stories about her.
> I designed every page, spent the only money I have had in the past year on printer ink and paper for it, and taught myself over trial and error how to format and design the pages. I poured a lot of energy and love into this journal. I was so excited about having something to give to her (because I don't have money to buy anything) and now, after all that has transpired--I don't know whether or not I should (or want to) send it to her.
> 
> I've been having internal conflict over sending it to her. The side of me that loves her is saying "I made if for her and she should have it no matter what she's done to me."
> The OTHER part of me--the hurt side of me--is feeling that if I send it I would be sending her a message that, "No matter how poorly you treat people you will always get something good out of it" and I've been conflicted with thoughts like, "She doesn't deserve to have this gift. It is from the heart and full of love which is something that she hasn't shown to me in a long time."
> 
> It is finished, tied with a ribbon and sitting on my bookshelf. Now I don't know what to do with it.





sugar and spice said:


> I'm sorry she is treating you like that I know it hurts. If I were you I would still give it to her because it's a gift you made with love and it's celebrating a milestone in her life. I think it shows how much she means to you that you took the time and saved all of the pictures she drew for you and remembered all of the stories from her childhood. I'm sure part of you did this for the sweet little girl she was then and maybe she will see that this is the kind person you are the one who was always there for her and still are even now when she is less than loveable. I think it's an awesome gift and she should see it.



I totally agree with this.....and being kind to someone unkind sometimes can change things for the better. (Though realistically speaking it can be hard to do)
Take the high road as the older, more mature adult in her life and give her the gift. She is young, easily influenced and probably just needs more life experience to figure out where true goodness lies. 

Good Luck to you with your niece, whatever you decide


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

This effing stock market could suck a hole through Old Ironsides!


----------



## Deven

I haven't slept well since my mom's surgery.

So, I take a sleeping pill last night... get comfy in bed... it's about 2:30am, and I'm just about asleep (she's been keeping odd hours because of the medications.)

*Mom:* Deven! Deven! Deven!
*Me:* *gets up, goes to her room.* What is it?
*Mom:* You told me to wake you up at 6:30! (I did no such thing, nor is it 6:30.)

So, I get her comfy again, get her back to sleep.

Cue about 9:45am. She's slamming things down, bitching. Doing the best she can to wake me up.

Why? Because she only remembers the conversation from 4pm, in which I argued with her about her pain medication. Seriously. We had many conversations after that, including me making her the drink she drinks (orange juice mixed with cream soda,) helping her eat dinner (fried chicken,) and doling out her medications around 9pm, which I helped her find something to watch ("Do you remember this episode? It's where Reid gets kidnapped.") So, she thinks the last conversation we had is a fight, and she's refusing to take her pain medication... because we fought over the fact I thought she was taking too much (I'm still not sure if she did, but I'm handling the medications now.) I finally got her calmed down enough to take a pain pill (for which she could've taken much earlier and avoided all this.)

I sorta wish she would've stayed at a rehab during this... this is really hard.


----------



## CAMellie

Pissed off not annoyed and 2 things not 1.
First, 2 fucking morons in a truck deliberately drove up on the sidewalk and tried to hit my hubby when he was walking home!!! He had to dive out of the way and they drove off laughing hysterically.
Second, my husband was almost home when someone drove by, threw a bag of garbage at him from their window, and screamed "Fatty!" at him.
What in the holy fuck is WRONG with people nowadays?!?!


----------



## spiritangel

Other than having the sniffles my anon blog commenter is back and it is one thing to hassle me about my weight but seriously get your facts straight before commenting

apparently I sponge off my family and do nothing but whinge rolls eyes and they wonder why I never bother to post their negativity on my blog...


----------



## Tracyarts

The heat. It's already getting brutal and it'll be about four months before it starts to cool down again. I try and get out only in the morning or evening, but was out today from 11-1. Just going from the car into a couple of stores, and back was so uncomfortable. By the time I got home, I was absolutely wiped out and the rest of the day is pretty much done for. I'd love to move somewhere with a more comfortable climate, but there's too much to stay here for. Maybe someday though.

Tracy


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Tracyarts said:


> The heat. It's already getting brutal and it'll be about four months before it starts to cool down again. I try and get out only in the morning or evening, but was out today from 11-1. Just going from the car into a couple of stores, and back was so uncomfortable. By the time I got home, I was absolutely wiped out and the rest of the day is pretty much done for. I'd love to move somewhere with a more comfortable climate, but there's too much to stay here for. Maybe someday though.
> 
> Tracy



Tracy -

If Texas were the only state in which you could grow habaneros, that alone would be sufficient reason to stay, despite the climate. However, I grew a very nice batch right here in the Twin Cities of Minnesota, just last year. I grew them in pots, sitting outside on a caster-mounted rack. Admittedly, I treated them like babies, moving the rack around during the day to catch the most sun, and wheeling them into the garage at night if frost or storms threatened. In six pots, I grew so many I didn't know what to do with them all. I have bags of them in the freezer and have made many pots of black bean and beef chili, well laced with habaneros.

If you finally decide to throw in the towel down there, I would invite you to check out our state. We live just outside the T.C. but also have a place in Duluth, overlooking Lake Superior. The picture below is taken out of our condo window. Come see for yourself. 

View attachment condo lake-1 9-04-11 (1:4 scale).jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CAMellie said:


> Pissed off not annoyed and 2 things not 1.
> First, 2 fucking morons in a truck deliberately drove up on the sidewalk and tried to hit my hubby when he was walking home!!! He had to dive out of the way and they drove off laughing hysterically.
> Second, my husband was almost home when someone drove by, threw a bag of garbage at him from their window, and screamed "Fatty!" at him.
> What in the holy fuck is WRONG with people nowadays?!?!



There was a child that came in where I work- and a news story recently told of her and her Mother being ran down by her Mom's bf on a sidewalk. They were walking home after her mother and the child got out of the car because of a big fight the Mom and bf were engaged in. He drove down the street, turned around and came back and ran them down from behind. The child died.
 
How fucking awful....the bf is being charged with 1st degree murder. I hope they fry his ass.


----------



## Deven

I think the electrician is going to try to rip us off. He didn't seem to want the rewiring job to begin with (he gave my Grandma a really hard time over the phone,) and last time it took them two days to remove the old dryer (that was wired directly into the breaker.) Something tells me this will take them more than a day or two...


----------



## HottiMegan

ugh.. My inlaws, who are poorer than us, are trying to plan a day trip to Marine World. I just calculated it out, just parking and getting into the park for us 4 would cost over $200. For a day of entertainment! I couldn't ride most of the rides and neither could the kids due to height/weight.. So it's a total waste of money and time. I don't get how they can afford this, always griping about money. I'm a tightwad and that $200 can go a long way doing much cheaper stuff. I'm going to sound like a scrooge not wanting to do this. ugh..They always make these elaborate plans that are so not cheap!


----------



## Lamia

This is really dumb....but it's been annoying the crap out of me. We have folders at work...plain green hanging folders. Every month we fill these folders with paperwork and then empty them to start a fresh month. Well the old folder has been changed out and there is a sticky note on the new one that says "NEW FOLDER BE NICE TO THIS ONE".

Seriously....we're talking about a 30 cent folder. 

It's not the note, but the nit picky sentiment behind it. I am so tired of being micro-managed within an inch of my life that I now have to worry about a folder....fml!


----------



## Mathias

Y'know what really grinds my gears? You can watch a movie over youtube if you pay the price for 48 hours, but you really should just be able to permanently keep the movie in your youtube account.


----------



## CastingPearls

The clip on the cable modem cord that attaches to my laptop broke so I ordered a new one from Amazon and it promptly arrived but I ordered the wrong one. This one still fits but has no clip to keep it in there so it falls out every few seconds and there's no way for me to keep it in there (like tape) until the new one arrives. I'm still not sure why the one I ordered didn't work.


----------



## CAMellie

Family drama. It just never ends...no matter how hard I try to stay out of it. *sigh*


----------



## Shan34

Some bloodsucker made a meal of me while I was sleeping  Got my hand, my elbow, leg and back. I'm itchy all over and I didn't even go camping! Grrrr


----------



## willowmoon

I'm pissed that the local movie theaters in town are NOT doing a midnight showing of "Prometheus" either in 2D or 3D. Guess I will have to wait until Friday, dang nab it.


----------



## Lovelyone

I just saw my niece "KICK" my cat out of her way. I went OFF. That cat is my baby and NOBODY better do anything harmful to her. I think I scared my niece enough...cos I told her that if she kicked my cat again, I would do the same to her.


----------



## Mathias

The weather around here has been kinda dreary all week.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

HUD's failure to properly take possession of the house I bought from them.


----------



## spiritangel

That the guy from community transport totally beeeped up and did not book in my appointment this morning when I had it written down and spoke to him about it like 4 days ago and he assured me it was on the books

so now I had to cancell my xray appointment and make a new one the worst part is it also means I will have to make another drs appointment for after I have the xrays as I have one next wed's. Its just frustrating if I get to talk to the woman there she is brilliant he is a pain in the arse

he had me waiting 15mins in the rain a couple of months ago because he (and he rang me 4 times and asked where I was mind you) kept sending them to the wrong place to pick me up

soo I got ready to go to town for nada


----------



## Micara

I am annoyed because I finally make it through a particularly hellacious week at work, get home and discover that I not only have the worst cramps ever, but the stomach flu as well.


----------



## spiritangel

Micara said:


> I am annoyed because I finally make it through a particularly hellacious week at work, get home and discover that I not only have the worst cramps ever, but the stomach flu as well.



oh dear lots of hugs and feel better soon


----------



## Lamia

spiritangel said:


> That the guy from community transport totally beeeped up and did not book in my appointment this morning when I had it written down and spoke to him about it like 4 days ago and he assured me it was on the books
> 
> so now I had to cancell my xray appointment and make a new one the worst part is it also means I will have to make another drs appointment for after I have the xrays as I have one next wed's. Its just frustrating if I get to talk to the woman there she is brilliant he is a pain in the arse
> 
> he had me waiting 15mins in the rain a couple of months ago because he (and he rang me 4 times and asked where I was mind you) kept sending them to the wrong place to pick me up
> 
> soo I got ready to go to town for nada



That is freaking rude as hell.  Hopefully it works out next time!


----------



## Lamia

I know I shouldn't check my work email, but I did anyway. My boss sent me this snotty ass email 

"Credit card reports. Well I came in today and M...... has taken the time to clean these out. I think I specifically asked that one of you do that in the evening as you have more time on your hands than we do. These will set here until one of you take care of them. It could’ve been and should’ve been a joint effort I would think!"

I was so pissed. I wrote and rewrote an email and I finally called her out on her fucking bullshit and I feel a lot better. I have never said anything about any of the crap she says, but today I finally did and I feel great. Here is my reply:

"I thought about it this morning while I was sorting and then went on to other things and forgot about it. It's not like it's some duty I shirked intentionally or was hoping to put off on someone else. I do everything that's asked of me, whenever it's asked and if something doesn't get done it's because I forgot. I am very upset by this email and really don't understand the need to dress us down in this manner, other than to lower morale. Seriously taking this tone with us over a job that takes all of 5 minutes and isn't high priority seems like overkill."

She sent back "Oh I didn't mean it like that at all!"....bullshit...so I said "oh good sometimes it's hard to judge someone's tone in an email"....'


Did I overreact?


Seriously this task takes 5 minutes it's removing the reports from Feb.....I also don't know what she means by "take care of" we throw them in the trash...


----------



## Micara

Lamia said:


> Did I overreact?



I don't think so. I would've taken it the same way that you did. It sounded very snotty to me! Good for you for standing up for yourself!


----------



## Lamia

Micara said:


> I don't think so. I would've taken it the same way that you did. It sounded very snotty to me! Good for you for standing up for yourself!



Thanks I hope you're feeling better today!


----------



## MattB

Allergies. This is hell, the worst they've been in years...


----------



## Micara

MattB said:


> Allergies. This is hell, the worst they've been in years...



Ugh, I feel ya! I have to get allergy tests done next week, so I can't take any antihistamines at all until then. It's horrible! Feel better!!


----------



## Lovelyone

A good friend (and someone whom is as close to me as a sister) didn't respond to my most recent msg on yahoo yesterday. 
I sent her a msg last week inquiring how she was and she responded with a msg (on yahoo) telling me that there wasn't internet service coverage where she was. Um, you responded to my msg without having internet service? You are going to have to tell me how you did that, cos we could make a mint. 
So now...I am concerned and worried, and a little frustrated all at the same time.


----------



## willowmoon

Extremely hot & humid today, so I plan on camping my ass inside where there's central A/C running non-stop.


----------



## Jack Secret

Micara said:


> I am annoyed because I finally make it through a particularly hellacious week at work, get home and discover that I not only have the worst cramps ever, but the stomach flu as well.



can't win for losing, huh?!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Heat and humidity, as always. 

Since I've been back in Michigan visiting, the humidity has taken me some getting used to. 

If I had a lake or ocean nearby right now, it wouldn't be such a problem, but I don't even want to go outside anymore. Going to sit inside with the air conditioning and read my books.


----------



## Fluffy51888

Guy On Dating Site: Hey! You're really cute.
Me: Thanks! You are too.
Guy on Dating Site: Got any more pics?
Me: I've got one from a wedding I was in a few weeks back.
Guy On Dating Site: That would work. Or ya know, one without the dress would be fun too. 
Me: I don't do those. I usually try to keep my clothes on, especially if I don't know a guy that well.
Guy On Dating Site: *disappears*
REALLY??


----------



## willowmoon

kaylaisamachine said:


> Heat and humidity, as always.
> 
> Since I've been back in Michigan visiting, the humidity has taken me some getting used to.
> 
> If I had a lake or ocean nearby right now, it wouldn't be such a problem, but I don't even want to go outside anymore. Going to sit inside with the air conditioning and read my books.



I used to live in Valencia, California (which is now part of Santa Clarita) back in the day ... it didn't matter if it was 90+ degrees because there was hardly any humidity so it was perfect living. Miss the palm trees, too.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

willowmoon said:


> I used to live in Valencia, California (which is now part of Santa Clarita) back in the day ... it didn't matter if it was 90+ degrees because there was hardly any humidity so it was perfect living. Miss the palm trees, too.



Well, in California during the summer I live in Redding, California, which never gets any humidity and is just constantly in the 100s it seems. I hate that, too, but it's better than humidity at least. 

Then I live in San Francisco during the school year, it doesn't always get humid in San Francisco, but it's bearable because it never really goes over 80s.


----------



## spiritangel

out of net till weds. For some reason my mobile wont let me respond to emails.


----------



## Lovelyone

Fluffy51888 said:


> Guy On Dating Site: Hey! You're really cute.
> Me: Thanks! You are too.
> Guy on Dating Site: Got any more pics?
> Me: I've got one from a wedding I was in a few weeks back.
> Guy On Dating Site: That would work. Or ya know, one without the dress would be fun too.
> Me: I don't do those. I usually try to keep my clothes on, especially if I don't know a guy that well.
> Guy On Dating Site: *disappears*
> REALLY??



This happens to me all the time. Some men are pigs when it comes to such things. I use great caution when I am on dating sites NOT to use those types of pictures...cos the men who would ask for them, aren't the men I would want to date.


----------



## Lamia

Fluffy51888 said:


> Guy On Dating Site: Hey! You're really cute.
> Me: Thanks! You are too.
> Guy on Dating Site: Got any more pics?
> Me: I've got one from a wedding I was in a few weeks back.
> Guy On Dating Site: That would work. Or ya know, one without the dress would be fun too.
> Me: I don't do those. I usually try to keep my clothes on, especially if I don't know a guy that well.
> Guy On Dating Site: *disappears*
> REALLY??



what a dirtbag...but at least he saved you some time.


----------



## AuntHen

A summer cold is trying to take hold of my body... all of those sick kids at the end of school and being worn out must have taken its toll :\


----------



## ConnieLynn

Way more than one...

Lack of sleep.

Stupid people.

The 500 miles between me and incredibly hot sex.

And all the women raving about 50 Shades of Gray. Really?????? Just read it and annoyed at the time I lost doing so. First Twilight, now Gray... are our brains turning to mush?

Main character said 'Holy Shit' 52 times. Yes, I ran a count. She referred to his 'body wash' 11 times. Really? I guess he smells like some kind of body wash.


----------



## Micara

ConnieLynn said:


> And all the women raving about 50 Shades of Gray. Really?????? Just read it and annoyed at the time I lost doing so. First Twilight, now Gray... are our brains turning to mush?
> 
> Main character said 'Holy Shit' 52 times. Yes, I ran a count. She referred to his 'body wash' 11 times. Really? I guess he smells like some kind of body wash.



Haha, it is definitely redundant. My mom is reading it and she says to me, "I'm getting bored by all the sex. Does it get any better?" And I was like, "No... not really."


----------



## CAMellie

My husband's job is annoying me. They put him "on call" for the entire week and have yet to call him in to work. We have rent and bills to pay, dammit!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Micara said:


> Haha, it is definitely redundant. My mom is reading it and she says to me, "I'm getting bored by all the sex. Does it get any better?" And I was like, "No... not really."



I was sitting in my favorite bar last night and the women on either side of me were discussing 50 Shades. I said I read the first one, but stopped there. One of them said "Oh, you have to read them all. It's just such a great plot."


----------



## Micara

ConnieLynn said:


> I was sitting in my favorite bar last night and the women on either side of me were discussing 50 Shades. I said I read the first one, but stopped there. One of them said "Oh, you have to read them all. It's just such a great plot."



I read the first two and then started the third and got about 2 pages into it before they started having sex again. I actually heaved a sigh, switched over to one of my zombie books, and haven't been back since.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm glad to see I'm not missing anything by not reading the gray books. There is so much talk about them.


----------



## PamelaLois

Am I alone in wanting to walk into any business with a sign out front that misuses the apostrophe to indicate a plural and slap the manager within? It irritates the heck out of me. One day I drove past a preschool with a misuse on it. It read "Little *Genius's* Preschool". If I had a kid, and needed to send it to preschool, I sure as shooting wouldn't send that kid to one that can't even use the English language correctly! I passed one today that said "We will beat all *ad's*". Granted, it was a liquor store, so maybe a drunk put the sign up, but still, your sign in front of a business is your introduction to the world. What are you saying to your customers if you can't even be bothered to put a grammatically correct sign out front? GGGGGRRRRRRRRRR, it just makes me batty!


----------



## PamelaLois

ConnieLynn said:


> And all the women raving about 50 Shades of Gray. Really?????? Just read it and annoyed at the time I lost doing so. First Twilight, now Gray... are our brains turning to mush?



I picked up this book the other day at the store and read about 5 pages into it. I was totally bored. No interest whatsoever. I guess I'm not missing anything. I read the "Beauty" trilogy a while back, and I wasn't all that impressed. This series seems pretty similar, so I see no need to waste my time with it.


----------



## CleverBomb

PamelaLois said:


> Am I alone in wanting to walk into any business with a sign out front that misuses the apostrophe to indicate a plural and slap the manager within? It irritates the heck out of me. One day I drove past a preschool with a misuse on it. It read "Little *Genius's* Preschool". If I had a kid, and needed to send it to preschool, I sure as shooting wouldn't send that kid to one that can't even use the English language correctly! I passed one today that said "We will beat all *ad's*". Granted, it was a liquor store, so maybe a drunk put the sign up, but still, your sign in front of a business is your introduction to the world. What are you saying to your customers if you can't even be bothered to put a grammatically correct sign out front? GGGGGRRRRRRRRRR, it just makes me batty!


An apostrophe doesn't mean, "Look out, here comes an 'S'!"

-Rusty


----------



## penguin

PamelaLois said:


> Am I alone in wanting to walk into any business with a sign out front that misuses the apostrophe to indicate a plural and slap the manager within? It irritates the heck out of me. One day I drove past a preschool with a misuse on it. It read "Little *Genius's* Preschool". If I had a kid, and needed to send it to preschool, I sure as shooting wouldn't send that kid to one that can't even use the English language correctly! I passed one today that said "We will beat all *ad's*". Granted, it was a liquor store, so maybe a drunk put the sign up, but still, your sign in front of a business is your introduction to the world. What are you saying to your customers if you can't even be bothered to put a grammatically correct sign out front? GGGGGRRRRRRRRRR, it just makes me batty!



I find it very frustrating, too. What I also find frustrating is someone I have on facebook who's a primary school teacher...who uses alot and "he should of", along with other basic mistakes. It's painful to see.


----------



## rellis10

English split personality about football... no wonder we never win anything when a) we put so much pressure on the team by saying we SHOULD have won something by now and b) everyone is saying the team isn't good enough to win anyway.

What the hell are they supposed to think?!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I'm on call this weekend. So bored waiting on the phone to ring.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Micara said:


> I read the first two and then started the third and got about 2 pages into it before they started having sex again. I actually heaved a sigh, switched over to one of my zombie books, and haven't been back since.



Actually, the third book is the best of the series. More plot and character development and less sex. I do wish they had picked a better way to split them all, but this started from fan fiction that was never intended to be published. It was weird for me to read it with the characters as Bella and Edward.

Give the third one a shot.


----------



## MisticalMisty

PamelaLois said:


> I picked up this book the other day at the store and read about 5 pages into it. I was totally bored. No interest whatsoever. I guess I'm not missing anything. I read the "Beauty" trilogy a while back, and I wasn't all that impressed. This series seems pretty similar, so I see no need to waste my time with it.



They are completely different. I read the "Beauty" trilogy after reading the 50 shades books..and holy cow..night and day difference..ll


----------



## PamelaLois

penguin said:


> I find it very frustrating, too. What I also find frustrating is someone I have on facebook who's a primary school teacher...who uses alot and "he should of", along with other basic mistakes. It's painful to see.



That would be very painful to see, a teacher of our children making basic grammar mistakes. I have a Facebook friend, a former next-door neighbor, who was an English teacher. You can bet that I make darn sure I proofread anything I put up in a status, because she will call me out on any mistakes in a heartbeat. When I text her during Words games I never use text-speak even if it means I have to send two texts. She would rip me apart.


----------



## willowmoon

Had an emergency appendectomy on Thursday which I wasn't expecting to happen, just got out of the hospital Saturday afternoon. Gonna try to catch up on some of my computer & Dims stuff but the nausea from everything is a bitch. Hope to feel better soon and then I'll try to type some more.


----------



## Micara

willowmoon said:


> Had an emergency appendectomy on Thursday which I wasn't expecting to happen, just got out of the hospital Saturday afternoon. Gonna try to catch up on some of my computer & Dims stuff but the nausea from everything is a bitch. Hope to feel better soon and then I'll try to type some more.



Oh wow! Glad you're okay and hope you feel better!!!


----------



## b0nnie

ughh....... 

View attachment DSC00322 - Copy.JPG


----------



## imfree

It's still better to be safe then sorry. 

View attachment Safety wb md.jpg


----------



## Jack Secret

Lamia said:


> what a dirtbag...but at least he saved you some time.



but still Guys like that still manage dates. Makes you wonder doesn't it!?


----------



## Mathias

Instagram and how some friends I know think everything under the sun somehow qualifies as a photo for it.


----------



## SMA413

The guy that I was dating, who was in Virginia for four months while I watched his house and his 2 dogs, broke up with me 10 days after he got home. That's annoying and hurtful enough as it is but now he's taking forever to repay the money I spent on his house and truck. 


It annoys the shit out of me that I'm too nice and too giving.


----------



## Lovelyone

People who underestimate their own stupidity by thinking that you are as stupid as they are.


----------



## Linda

:doh:The weirdeness caused by a lack of communication. UGH!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

SMA413 said:


> The guy that I was dating, who was in Virginia for four months while I watched his house and his 2 dogs, broke up with me 10 days after he got home. That's annoying and hurtful enough as it is but now he's taking forever to repay the money I spent on his house and truck.
> 
> 
> It annoys the shit out of me that I'm too nice and too giving.



What a jerk!


----------



## MattB

We have mouffettes in our neighbourhood. Blecch.


----------



## PamelaLois

MattB said:


> We have mouffettes in our neighbourhood. Blecch.


I feel your pain. For the past four years in a row, until this year, I was plagued by families of the little stink-heathens living under my porch. I was on Skunk-Watch til the critter-catcher-fella caught them and removed them. I felt bad, because they don't relocate them, their fate is not a happy one, but the stink would knock a buzzard off a gut wagon.

Good luck on your own personal Skunk-Watch 2012


----------



## CleverBomb

Had one wander into my patio less than half an hour ago while I was outside -- about 25 feet from me.

Shuffled my feet on the concrete and it ambled away quietly. Seemed pretty shy.
Not particularly annoying. 
I just don't want to startle one at close range!

One got spooked along the east side of the house last month -- had to close the windows quickly and leave 'em closed a while. THAT was a bit of a nuisance.

-Rusty


----------



## AuntHen

one of my former student's mother just emailed me (at my school/work email)...

all that was in the email was a link to a weight-loss help product 

ohhh the things I wanted to email back to her but I just deleted it... I am sure she thought she was being helpful :doh:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

fat9276 said:


> one of my former student's mother just emailed me (at my school/work email)...
> 
> all that was in the email was a link to a weight-loss help product
> 
> ohhh the things I wanted to email back to her but I just deleted it... I am sure she thought she was being helpful :doh:



I had a similar experience; when I was a teller for a bank some guy in my line asked for his money, I processed his transactions dn right before he left he told me that he sold weight "control" supplements, Not weight loss pills. Not that he thought I needed them, but he knew that people in the "banking" world liked to look their best to impress people. So he was willing to offer me his weight loss supplements at a discounted rate since we were Mexicans and had to stick together. :-| 

Really guy? get the fuck out of my line.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I had a similar experience; when I was a teller for a bank some guy in my line asked for his money, I processed his transactions dn right before he left he told me that he sold weight "control" supplements, Not weight loss pills. Not that he thought I needed them, but he knew that people in the "banking" world liked to look their best to impress people. So he was willing to offer me his weight loss supplements at a discounted rate since we were Mexicans and had to stick together. :-|
> 
> Really guy? get the fuck out of my line.


 
When people say stuff like that to me I always look perplexed at them then ask why they're mentioning it. Like I don't realize i'm not petite. 

Really? REALLY? Look at me, do you think I give a shit about pretty much anything? Haha. GO FUCK YOURSELVES.

(ps: I make comments on random healthy promotion on Pinterest too. I laugh. And laugh)


----------



## Surlysomething

Set me free, why don't cha babe
Get out my life, why don't cha babe
'Cause you don't really love me
You just keep me hangin' on
You don't really need me
But you keep me hangin' on


----------



## sugar and spice

SMA413 said:


> The guy that I was dating, who was in Virginia for four months while I watched his house and his 2 dogs, broke up with me 10 days after he got home. That's annoying and hurtful enough as it is but now he's taking forever to repay the money I spent on his house and truck.
> 
> 
> It annoys the shit out of me that I'm too nice and too giving.



Damn I was so hoping he wasn't going to turn out to be a creep sorry girl you deserve so much better.


----------



## Micara

So... Meg is playing basketball last night and she comes down bad on her foot. I checked her ankle last night and this morning and it didn't look swollen or bruised. She calls me on my lunch crying about how much it hurts. I basically tell her there's nothing wrong with her and to quit being a drama queen. She gets her dad to take her to prompt care later and... she has a severe sprain and is now on crutches. Yep. Mother of the year award for me!


----------



## CAMellie

My husband got fired. He got distracted at work ONE TIME for about an hour so his call rate slowed down. They told him that they considered that a huge red flag for the future. Fucking idiots!!


----------



## CastingPearls

fat9276 said:


> one of my former student's mother just emailed me (at my school/work email)...
> 
> all that was in the email was a link to a weight-loss help product
> 
> ohhh the things I wanted to email back to her but I just deleted it... I am sure she thought she was being helpful :doh:


Send her a link to an ad for one of those quickie facelifts that's all over TV right now (they actually slip something similar to a piano wire under the skin and tuck it in near the ears--it's disgusting and full of complications and yet they're still popular).

You're only trying to be helpful.


----------



## Lovelyone

you know, I like to encourage people and I like to support them in what they do--but sometimes they are truly insensitive.
They brag about what they have, what vacations they are taking, their new car,what they are buying, etc. To someone who hasn't two nickels to rub together it can be a little annoying. We truly want you to be happy in your life but please be considerate and understand that not everyone in your circle can afford luxury trips, a new car and flashy nights on the town in new clothes. Some of us are still wearing last years hand me downs and the most we can afford to do is watch tv with a bag of microwave popcorn. Some can barely make the rent and others are worrying about how to afford to feed their families. Have a little consideration for them.


----------



## Surlysomething

Lovelyone said:


> you know, I like to encourage people and I like to support them in what they do--but sometimes they are truly insensitive.
> They brag about what they have, what vacations they are taking, their new car,what they are buying, etc. To someone who hasn't two nickels to rub together it can be a little annoying. We truly want you to be happy in your life but please be considerate and understand that not everyone in your circle can afford luxury trips, a new car and flashy nights on the town in new clothes. Some of us are still wearing last years hand me downs and the most we can afford to do is watch tv with a bag of microwave popcorn. Some can barely make the rent and others are worrying about how to afford to feed their families. Have a little consideration for them.


 
Maybe it's not bragging to them but sharing their accomplishments. It's ok to be proud of hard work and how you've reaped the benefits. Work is daunting (trust me, it's hard to get out of bed every morning) and it's nice to have some pots of gold at the end of the rainbow!

It can be an incentive as well. Something to strive for.


----------



## HottiMegan

Farley, my indoor only cat, escaped a couple of nights ago to our back yard. I was woken up to the screams of a cat and farley's dingle bell. I woke hubs and we managed to get Farley back in. We were again woken by cat fight screams. Apparently the other cat had the guts to come to our patio and try to attack Farley through the screen door. Not cool, stranger cat. Now we need to shut our sliding glass door at the night. I am thankful that Farley isn't much of a jumper or climber so he didn't escape our fenced yard.


----------



## ConnieLynn

fat9276 said:


> one of my former student's mother just emailed me (at my school/work email)...
> 
> all that was in the email was a link to a weight-loss help product
> 
> ohhh the things I wanted to email back to her but I just deleted it... I am sure she thought she was being helpful :doh:



Most likely her email account was hijacked and you are being spammed because you are in her address list. Happens fairly often with freebie acccounts. I've received the same thing from a couple of my friends who have yahoo accounts.


----------



## Mathias

I decided to order food, but I'm not sure _what_ to order. :doh:


----------



## Lovelyone

Surlysomething said:


> Maybe it's not bragging to them but sharing their accomplishments. It's ok to be proud of hard work and how you've reaped the benefits. Work is daunting (trust me, it's hard to get out of bed every morning) and it's nice to have some pots of gold at the end of the rainbow!
> 
> It can be an incentive as well. Something to strive for.



You are right, there isn't anything wrong with talking about your accomplishments. However, there comes a point when "talking about your accomplishments" ends up turning into incessant, inconsiderate daily brag session about how much shit you've got and how much better you are than others because you have said shit.(which is the case in my first posting).

I've worked my whole life. I started working when I was 14. I worked in a factory for 8 years and did all the shitty grunt work that no one else wanted to do. One summer I didn't have even ONE day off of work because I worked every weekend. I made a lot of money that year but never once did I brag about it to the people in my life who might not have had as much as I did. I have worked in a cash office at a major retailer...if you think your job is bad, try counting money during Holiday seasons. I worked in a job placement office at a local college and I also did telephone sales and delivered pizza for 7 years. I took care of an ailing mother for 6 years too. It was a thankless, backbreaking, UNPAID job. Anyone who says THAT isn't work ought to try it sometime. I KNOW all about shitty jobs and how daunting work can be. I am extremely familiar with how sometimes you just don't even want to get yourself out of bed for the shitty day that you know is ahead of you. I worked HARD for the things that I got. I worked hard for the money I had--but I always tried to use a little bit of decency and common courtesy when I was around people who didn't have much. I never bragged about my new car, clothing, or techno-toys in front of someone who may not have the same opportunities as I did. It's just common decency. PERIOD.


----------



## Surlysomething

Lovelyone said:


> You are right, there isn't anything wrong with talking about your accomplishments. However, there comes a point when "talking about your accomplishments" ends up turning into incessant, inconsiderate daily brag session about how much shit you've got and how much better you are than others because you have said shit.(which is the case in my first posting).
> 
> I've worked my whole life. I started working when I was 14. I worked in a factory for 8 years and did all the shitty grunt work that no one else wanted to do. One summer I didn't have even ONE day off of work because I worked every weekend. I made a lot of money that year but never once did I brag about it to the people in my life who might not have had as much as I did. I have worked in a cash office at a major retailer...if you think your job is bad, try counting money during Holiday seasons. I worked in a job placement office at a local college and I also did telephone sales and delivered pizza for 7 years. I took care of an ailing mother for 6 years too. It was a thankless, backbreaking, UNPAID job. Anyone who says THAT isn't work ought to try it sometime. I KNOW all about shitty jobs and how daunting work can be. I am extremely familiar with how sometimes you just don't even want to get yourself out of bed for the shitty day that you know is ahead of you. I worked HARD for the things that I got. I worked hard for the money I had--but I always tried to use a little bit of decency and common courtesy when I was around people who didn't have much. I never bragged about my new car, clothing, or techno-toys in front of someone who may not have the same opportunities as I did. It's just common decency. PERIOD.



Maybe if you thought about the nicer side of things more often you wouldn't feel so put out. Maybe you're just jealous (and that's perfectly normal). People can't assume to know how you're feeling. Why not be happy for them and move along? Common decency isn't begrudging people happiness, even if it is from things that you don't have. 

If you don't like your situation and you would like to be better off, only you can change that.


----------



## CastingPearls

Lovelyone said:


> You are right, there isn't anything wrong with talking about your accomplishments. However, there comes a point when "talking about your accomplishments" ends up turning into incessant, inconsiderate daily brag session about how much shit you've got and how much better you are than others because you have said shit.(which is the case in my first posting).
> 
> I've worked my whole life. I started working when I was 14. I worked in a factory for 8 years and did all the shitty grunt work that no one else wanted to do. One summer I didn't have even ONE day off of work because I worked every weekend. I made a lot of money that year but never once did I brag about it to the people in my life who might not have had as much as I did. I have worked in a cash office at a major retailer...if you think your job is bad, try counting money during Holiday seasons. I worked in a job placement office at a local college and I also did telephone sales and delivered pizza for 7 years. I took care of an ailing mother for 6 years too. It was a thankless, backbreaking, UNPAID job. Anyone who says THAT isn't work ought to try it sometime. I KNOW all about shitty jobs and how daunting work can be. I am extremely familiar with how sometimes you just don't even want to get yourself out of bed for the shitty day that you know is ahead of you. I worked HARD for the things that I got. I worked hard for the money I had--but I always tried to use a little bit of decency and common courtesy when I was around people who didn't have much. I never bragged about my new car, clothing, or techno-toys in front of someone who may not have the same opportunities as I did. It's just common decency. PERIOD.


Is it possible you can just get up and walk away or change the subject or hang up the phone? You don't HAVE to sit there and be tortured or offended if that's what it's doing to you. Why put up with it? 

Listen, we all come here to grouse. God knows I do. But...what if there was an answer to this one? What if you were just happy for them and say, I'm happy for you, so how bout them Bears (or whatever) because there's no way you can change anyone else's behavior, just how YOU react to it. Don't stress yourself out over it. Don't take it personally. If someone feels the need to brag (as you feel) rather than be in awe at their good fortune (as they might feel), that's on them, not you. Let it go, Teri. You have plenty to be proud of. Their achievements and possessions are not a statement of your inferiority because you aren't. Even if they were to think that (which I doubt). It's their issue, if there is one at all. Don't make it yours.


----------



## Lovelyone

Surlysomething said:


> Maybe if you thought about the nicer side of things more often you wouldn't feel so put out. Maybe you're just jealous (and that's perfectly normal). People can't assume to know how you're feeling. Why not be happy for them and move along? Common decency isn't begrudging people happiness, even if it is from things that you don't have.
> 
> If you don't like your situation and you would like to be better off, only you can change that.



"People can't assume to know how you're feeling" 

Funny, YOU did just that by assuming that I was jealous, that I wasn't happy for them and their good fortune, that I was trying to begrudge them their happiness, AND that someone's situation CAN be changed (which sometimes isn't the case). Had you actually read the very first posting and not picked it apart so that you could find something wrong with it, you would have noticed the FIRST sentence. Let me quote it for you again, "You know, I like to encourage people and I like to support them in what they do--but sometimes they are truly insensitive."

The truth is...that I posted something that was annoying me in a thread about things that ANNOY people. To me, this is a safe haven (although at times it doesn't feel that way). I don't have a good support system at home and I don't usually bother my friends with my issues because they've got lives of their own to live. I come her to get off my chest what is bothering me. 

If you asked anyone who has met me in real life or has met me at a bash/become a friend on facebook--I think they would probably tell you that I am a quiet and unassuming kind of person. I am not loud or boisterous. I speak softly, and it's a rare occasion that I make myself the center of attention. I am witty and funny. However, I do not act in a boorish manner to anyone and I TRY to always make my friend feel as if their friendship is a true gift. My postings to them are positive and although I am opinionated and direct with people--I make a concerted effort not to say anything (online or otherwise) to my friends that would hurt their feelings. As a rule of common decency I go out of my way to be decent and have a loving heart to whomever comes across my path...so to assume that I was not happy for them was as far off the mark as you could be. 

That being said, it annoys the hell out of me when someone DELIBERATELY and INTENTIONALLY makes notice of what a sad state your life is in and then progresses to tell you how wonderful theirs is by comparison. TO ME that is just mean, self-centered and inconsiderate. ESPECIALLY when its someone who knows all about what has happened in your life. You don't have to agree with me. I didn't ask that of you at all. I have a right to feel however I want to feel even if you like to dissect it into something that wasn't there in the first place.


----------



## Surlysomething

Lovelyone said:


> "People can't assume to know how you're feeling"
> 
> Funny, YOU did just that by assuming that I was jealous, that I wasn't happy for them and their good fortune, that I was trying to begrudge them their happiness, AND that someone's situation CAN be changed (which sometimes isn't the case). Had you actually read the very first posting and not picked it apart so that you could find something wrong with it, you would have noticed the FIRST sentence. Let me quote it for you again, "You know, I like to encourage people and I like to support them in what they do--but sometimes they are truly insensitive."
> 
> The truth is...that I posted something that was annoying me in a thread about things that ANNOY people. To me, this is a safe haven (although at times it doesn't feel that way). I don't have a good support system at home and I don't usually bother my friends with my issues because they've got lives of their own to live. I come her to get off my chest what is bothering me.
> 
> If you asked anyone who has met me in real life or has met me at a bash/become a friend on facebook--I think they would probably tell you that I am a quiet and unassuming kind of person. I am not loud or boisterous. I speak softly, and it's a rare occasion that I make myself the center of attention. I am witty and funny. However, I do not act in a boorish manner to anyone and I TRY to always make my friend feel as if their friendship is a true gift. My postings to them are positive and although I am opinionated and direct with people--I make a concerted effort not to say anything (online or otherwise) to my friends that would hurt their feelings. As a rule of common decency I go out of my way to be decent and have a loving heart to whomever comes across my path...so to assume that I was not happy for them was as far off the mark as you could be.
> 
> That being said, it annoys the hell out of me when someone DELIBERATELY and INTENTIONALLY makes notice of what a sad state your life is in and then progresses to tell you how wonderful theirs is by comparison. TO ME that is just mean, self-centered and inconsiderate. ESPECIALLY when its someone who knows all about what has happened in your life. You don't have to agree with me. I didn't ask that of you at all. I have a right to feel however I want to feel even if you like to dissect it into something that wasn't there in the first place.


 
Whatever. I'm just trying to put a positive spin on things to encourage you to be more positive. You're clearly a pretty miserable person and I struggle with that myself, obviously. It's not an easy thing to deal with every day. If you want to wallow in it, go right ahead. 

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Lovelyone

CastingPearls said:


> Is it possible you can just get up and walk away or change the subject or hang up the phone? You don't HAVE to sit there and be tortured or offended if that's what it's doing to you. Why put up with it?
> 
> Listen, we all come here to grouse. God knows I do. But...what if there was an answer to this one? What if you were just happy for them and say, I'm happy for you, so how bout them Bears (or whatever) because there's no way you can change anyone else's behavior, just how YOU react to it. Don't stress yourself out over it. Don't take it personally. If someone feels the need to brag (as you feel) rather than be in awe at their good fortune (as they might feel), that's on them, not you. Let it go, Teri. You have plenty to be proud of. Their achievements and possessions are not a statement of your inferiority because you aren't. Even if they were to think that (which I doubt). It's their issue, if there is one at all. Don't make it yours.


 
I've done all of the above Elaine,including biting my tongue and/or trying to change the subject. I have repeatedly told her how happy I am for her. I have supported and encouraged her when she needed it. I do not react in a discourteous manner to her when she continually talks about her material goods...that's an assumption. The reason I typed it on this forum is because I am too nice to tell her to her face (or react in a nasty manner) that she's going over board with talking about her possessions. 
I simply vented about somelthing that was annoying me HERE so that I could get it off my chest and not feel the same about it the NEXT time that she does it. Apparently I am not allowed to do that.


----------



## Lovelyone

Surlysomething said:


> Whatever. I'm just trying to put a positive spin on things to encourage you to be more positive. You're clearly a pretty miserable person and I struggle with that myself, obviously. It's not an easy thing to deal with every day. If you want to wallow in it, go right ahead.
> 
> Enjoy your day.


 
As a matter of fact I am not miserable. My life isnt the most interesting or best lived life but it is a blessing from God, himself. Sure, there are things that have happened in my life that are miserable and sometimes I don't feel as if I have control over them...that happens at times to everyone. But, all in all I have a pretty good life. I have my faith, a roof over my head, food in my belly, and clothes on my back--which is more than others have. I am blessed with interests, hobbies, and people who make me happy. My best friend loves me likes a sister and sometimes gives me the lift that I need to make it through a rough day (and I try to do the same for her). I guess when you have a miserable life yourself if makes it easier for you to judge others but please try not to assume that everyone who posts about somelthing that is annoying them on any specific day is miserable in all aspects of their lives. That's a mighty assumption.


----------



## Surlysomething

Lovelyone said:


> As a matter of fact I am not miserable. My life isnt the most interesting or best lived life but it is a blessing from God, himself. Sure, there are things that have happened in my life that are miserable and sometimes I don't feel as if I have control over them...that happens at times to everyone. But, all in all I have a pretty good life. I have my faith, a roof over my head, food in my belly, and clothes on my back--which is more than others have. I am blessed with interests, hobbies, and people who make me happy. My best friend loves me likes a sister and sometimes gives me the lift that I need to make it through a rough day (and I try to do the same for her). I guess when you have a miserable life yourself if makes it easier for you to judge others but please try not to assume that everyone who posts about somelthing that is annoying them on any specific day is miserable in all aspects of their lives. That's a mighty assumption.


 
Trust me, you come off miserable. Haha.

But, i'm glad YOU don't feel it.


----------



## Lovelyone

Surlysomething said:


> Trust me, you come off miserable. Haha.
> 
> But, i'm glad YOU don't feel it.



It's YOUR style to get into flaming wars, not mine.
I will continue on and say that my cat is annoying me at the moment because she likes to think of me as her easy chair. It wouldn't be so bad, if she didn't do it when I am sleeping.


----------



## Surlysomething

Lovelyone said:


> It's YOUR style to get into flaming wars, not mine.
> I will continue on and say that my cat is annoying me at the moment because she likes to think of me as her easy chair. It wouldn't be so bad, if she didn't do it when I am sleeping.


 
Flaming war?


----------



## Mathias

So anyway.... What's annoying me at the moment is trying to clean out my warzone of a closet. This is shaping up to be a disaster.


----------



## CastingPearls

Lovelyone said:


> I've done all of the above Elaine,including biting my tongue and/or trying to change the subject. I have repeatedly told her how happy I am for her. I have supported and encouraged her when she needed it. I do not react in a discourteous manner to her when she continually talks about her material goods...that's an assumption. The reason I typed it on this forum is because I am too nice to tell her to her face (or react in a nasty manner) that she's going over board with talking about her possessions.
> I simply vented about somelthing that was annoying me HERE so that I could get it off my chest and not feel the same about it the NEXT time that she does it. Apparently I am not allowed to do that.


I know why you posted it here. It's one of the reasons I post stuff here too, so I get it and even if someone disagrees with you, it doesn't mean you aren't allowed to do it. Hell, that never stopped me.
That being said, I'm always going to try to figure a way out of the minor aches and irritations and major tragedies for me, and naturally, if possible for my friends. It's not a judgement on you. 
Is there any way at all that you can avoid this person or is this someone you share a home with? Or do all the positives that this person has, negate the annoying stuff so you can blow it off as one of their 'things'?


----------



## CastingPearls

People who post pics of their breasts on Facebook everyday all day and their status is usually one of a hundred variations of 'Hey guys, I just smeared chocolate all over my boobies' and then are outraged when some guy actually comments, 'Hey, nice boobs.'


----------



## WVMountainrear

CastingPearls said:


> People who post pics of their breasts on Facebook everyday all day and their status is usually one of a hundred variations of 'Hey guys, I just smeared chocolate all over my boobies' and then are outraged when some guy actually comments, 'Hey, nice boobs.'



LMFAO

Quoted for truth!


----------



## spiritangel

that it has been sooo long since I last played runescape I can barely remember what I am doing or why


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> People who post pics of their breasts on Facebook everyday all day and their status is usually one of a hundred variations of 'Hey guys, I just smeared chocolate all over my boobies' and then are outraged when some guy actually comments, 'Hey, nice boobs.'




Man, I want to say something so bad. SO BAD.


----------



## Lovelyone

CastingPearls said:


> I know why you posted it here. It's one of the reasons I post stuff here too, so I get it and even if someone disagrees with you, it doesn't mean you aren't allowed to do it. Hell, that never stopped me.
> That being said, I'm always going to try to figure a way out of the minor aches and irritations and major tragedies for me, and naturally, if possible for my friends. It's not a judgment on you.
> Is there any way at all that you can avoid this person or is this someone you share a home with? Or do all the positives that this person has, negate the annoying stuff so you can blow it off as one of their 'things'?



Thank you for your comments Elaine. She's not someone I can avoid. She's got a ton of good qualities and they do help me to overlook the other stuff (as you, in general try to do with your friends). I was only venting here, nothing more.


----------



## Lamia

*sigh* so my best friend posted on facebook about how ridiculous the "Abe Lincoln Vampire Hunter" concept is. I think she's missing that it's supposed to be. Granted this isn't a movie she would ever watch. She doesn't like sci-fi, horror, fantasy etc. Her favorite movie is "Hope Floats". If she'd seen the movie and was griping about it sucking coming from the standpoint of someone who enjoys that kind of genre I would have more respect for her opinion. 
Years ago I tried to get her to watch Buffy so we could talk about it. I knew it was along shot, but hoped maybe she'd give it a chance. I stopped bothering her about it because I know she doesn't enjoy that kind of genre. Yet she read the Twilight books.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I swear my tendon is getting worse instead of better. My podiatrist stuck me in this damn boot for 4 weeks after having it in a brace for a week and in a stupid shoe for almost 3 weeks before that.

I go see her in about 3 weeks. If this thing isn't any better, I may explode.


----------



## MattB

Having to be diplomatic when the situation requires an opposite response.


----------



## Tracyarts

Yesterday the high temperature at our house was 102, about ten degrees above normal highs for this time of the year, possibly a record. And of course the air conditioner would pick that day to start to crap out on us. It just works that way doesn't it? It's not completely out, but barely cooling. So to keep the motor from burning out, I just turned it off yesterday around noon. 

Thankfully we have fans in almost every room, and it never got above 84 in the house so it was just barely bearable. I've been running it for a few hours tonight, and it's managed to cool things off to a comfortable 74. I'll probably be turning it back off in a bit when I go back to bed to get some more sleep. 

The A/C company is sending somebody out to take a look at it sometime between 8-12, hopefully sooner rather than later, especially if it's going to be a major repair and it's not supposed to cool off any before the end of the week. Seriously, I do not know how people in this area who don't have air conditioning manage to survive. 

Tracy


----------



## Lovelyone

my eye itches.


----------



## Lamia

I hate when you're just wanting to vent and people try to solve your problems. Sometimes you just want to bitch ya know?


----------



## CAMellie

The unemployment office's phone system. I am absolutely convinced that they only have ONE person answering the phone. The hubby and I called steadily from 8am to 5pm yesterday without getting through. I used the cell phone and he used the house phone. We started again this morning and still nothing!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Tracyarts said:


> Yesterday the high temperature at our house was 102, about ten degrees above normal highs for this time of the year, possibly a record. And of course the air conditioner would pick that day to start to crap out on us. It just works that way doesn't it? It's not completely out, but barely cooling. So to keep the motor from burning out, I just turned it off yesterday around noon.
> 
> Thankfully we have fans in almost every room, and it never got above 84 in the house so it was just barely bearable. I've been running it for a few hours tonight, and it's managed to cool things off to a comfortable 74. I'll probably be turning it back off in a bit when I go back to bed to get some more sleep.
> 
> The A/C company is sending somebody out to take a look at it sometime between 8-12, hopefully sooner rather than later, especially if it's going to be a major repair and it's not supposed to cool off any before the end of the week. Seriously, I do not know how people in this area who don't have air conditioning manage to survive.
> 
> Tracy



Our went out Friday, too. The capacitor played out. Thankfully , my GF knew someone who does A/C work on the side and took care of us cheap.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I am very prone to getting bronchitis being a singer and with most of the people I live with whether it be family or friends be smokers. It hasn't even been a week that I have been back in California yet, and I'm starting to get bronchitis, I'm assuming from being around all of the smoke again. What pisses me off is that my mother knows that I am getting sick and miserable and she'll still come in the room and light up a cigarette right by me when she knows it irritates my throat and makes me cough even more so. Is there no such thing as common courtesy anymore? I get that this is her house, but I'm her daughter and I am also wheezing and sleeping all day because I am miserable and don't want to be awake when I feel like this. I tell her and then she gets all fussy with me and puts it out like it's the biggest issue in the world. Just don't get people sometimes.


----------



## CleverBomb

kaylaisamachine said:


> I am very prone to getting bronchitis being a singer and with most of the people I live with whether it be family or friends be smokers. It hasn't even been a week that I have been back in California yet, and I'm starting to get bronchitis, I'm assuming from being around all of the smoke again. What pisses me off is that my mother knows that I am getting sick and miserable and she'll still come in the room and light up a cigarette right by me when she knows it irritates my throat and makes me cough even more so. Is there no such thing as common courtesy anymore? I get that this is her house, but I'm her daughter and I am also wheezing and sleeping all day because I am miserable and don't want to be awake when I feel like this. I tell her and then she gets all fussy with me and puts it out like it's the biggest issue in the world. Just don't get people sometimes.


Let passive-aggression work for YOU.





Asbestos & Lead Dust Respirator - 3M Half Facepiece w/ HEPA Filter

Some people just need a little hint, know what I mean?


(No endorsement of vendor implied, link and image posted for reference only.)


----------



## rellis10

Having a cold/cough... Blegh!


----------



## ODFFA

After a few months out of action I'm not work-fit anymore. The proverbial salt mines are treating me very well & I'm really thankful for the job, but I'm totally wiped!



rellis10 said:


> Having a cold/cough... Blegh!



Verrrry annoying indeed. I just got over one recently. Hope you get a chance to take it easy! If not, only two days left 'til weekend


----------



## Micara

I am annoying me today, if that makes sense. My melancholy mood that I can't snap out of is the worst.


----------



## spiritangel

Micara said:


> I am annoying me today, if that makes sense. My melancholy mood that I can't snap out of is the worst.



Dr Amanda's Prescription is topless pics of Darren Criss, with lashings of Holy Musical Batman, AVPM, AVPS and if all else fails Darren with the starkids on Appocalyptour should do the trick if only to Laugh at Jim Povolo in a grass skirt  or as a topless thor


----------



## Surlysomething

I've been screwed up and over and heartbroken so much this last 6 or so months that it's mind-boggling.

I have just about zero trust in everybody I once valued in my life.

Isn't that great?


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Surlysomething said:


> I've been screwed up and over and heartbroken so much this last 6 or so months that it's mind-boggling.
> 
> I have just about zero trust in everybody I once valued in my life.
> 
> Isn't that great?



Surly -

The final scene from E.T.
E.T.: Come...
Elliot: [solemnly] Stay...
E.T.: [puts his finger to his glowing heart] Ouch.
Elliot: [mimics the same action, tearfully] Ouch.
E.T.: [E.T. and Elliot embrace each other, then E.T. puts his glowing finger to Elliot's forehead] I'll... be... right... here.
Elliot: [tearfully] ... bye. 
*
OUCH!*

If I could, I would.​


----------



## Lovelyone

The swedish diet commercial with the stripper type dancers and the fake blond wigs that shows on tv . UGH. I HATE THAT COMMERCIAL.


----------



## Surlysomething

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Surly -
> 
> The final scene from E.T.
> E.T.: Come...
> Elliot: [solemnly] Stay...
> E.T.: [puts his finger to his glowing heart] Ouch.
> Elliot: [mimics the same action, tearfully] Ouch.
> E.T.: [E.T. and Elliot embrace each other, then E.T. puts his glowing finger to Elliot's forehead] I'll... be... right... here.
> Elliot: [tearfully] ... bye.
> *
> OUCH!*
> 
> If I could, I would.​



Thank you.


----------



## Micara

My A/C is fixed but now my water heater's sprung a leak.

I am working off some seriously bad karma.


----------



## Jack Secret

Micara said:


> My A/C is fixed but now my water heater's sprung a leak.
> 
> I am working off some seriously bad karma.



when it rains it pours.


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar

I am annoyed by this horrible heat. The high today is 104, and it is supposed to be in the 100s all next week. The weatherman basically said to stay inside unless you are just walking to and from your car. Also the air quality is bad right now too. At least I have air conditioning and cool treats.


----------



## imfree

Delightfully Peculiar said:


> I am annoyed by this horrible heat. The high today is 104, and it is supposed to be in the 100s all next week. The weatherman basically said to stay inside unless you are just walking to and from your car. Also the air quality is bad right now too. At least I have air conditioning and cool treats.



I'm with ya', Neighbor. I'm on oxygen and all that goes double for me!

:doh:I'm praying for MTEMC's lines, insulators, transformers, and various hardware to go beyond the call of duty in this record breaking heat, too!

Non MTEMC facility 

View attachment substation elect fire wb md sm.jpg


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I agreed to work a 72 hour shift. Four hours in, I am as bored as I've ever been.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I agreed to work a 72 hour shift. Four hours in, I am as bored as I've ever been.


How?!  The human body needs SLEEP, lady!


----------



## MattB

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I agreed to work a 72 hour shift. Four hours in, I am as bored as I've ever been.



Whoa, is that legal?


----------



## Micara

My A/C is NOT fixed. Sitting in a 90 degree house right now.

I think I may spend tomorrow at the movies. Multiple viewings of Magic Mike might cheer me up.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Micara said:


> My A/C is NOT fixed. Sitting in a 90 degree house right now.
> 
> I think I may spend tomorrow at the movies. Multiple viewings of Magic Mike might cheer me up.



If I could, I'd be there right with you! I know how you are feeling right now.


----------



## Linda

My son's dad. I wish he would fall and fuck up his face.


----------



## Surlysomething

MattB said:


> Whoa, is that legal?



It is if she agreed. Haha.


----------



## EMH1701

My current MBA class. The prof just *had* to make tonight the deadline for our final paper instead of Sunday, the usual deadline.

My guess is he wants to grade over the weekend & be done with it so he can take off all next week, but that's just a guess.


----------



## PamelaLois

I'm annoyed I chose to see Magic Mike over Madea's Witness Protection


----------



## HottiMegan

hubs was kind to take on call for a coworker and basically has been at the work all weekend. I haven't seen him yet today. I'm so bored and lonely right now.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

BigBeautifulMe said:


> How?!  The human body needs SLEEP, lady!



I get to sleep. My client sleeps through the night, but I was away from home for 72 hours. My kitties are not amused.


----------



## vardon_grip

CAMellie said:


> The unemployment office's phone system. I am absolutely convinced that they only have ONE person answering the phone. The hubby and I called steadily from 8am to 5pm yesterday without getting through. I used the cell phone and he used the house phone. We started again this morning and still nothing!



It can take hours/days of re-dialing. Once, I started my dialing at 7:59:45 (because getting through the menu took about 15 sec) and got thru. Luck.

The online application and FAQ page work very well.


----------



## Linda

The bastards down at family court who turn a blind eye to a child's welfare.


----------



## Victoria08

Work/Myself. It seems things only get done if I do them....but I have physical limitations due to a shoulder injury - so my need for completing tasks to perfection just means I end up doing too much and being in constant pain for the rest of the day. Can't win.


----------



## Mathias

I thought coffee was supposed to wake someone up, not the opposite.


----------



## Micara

Not to sound like a broken record, but the HEAT. I am looking forward to fireworks and burgoo, but not looking forward to sweating my butt off at tonight's cookout. Last year I was able to take the metal detector out around the cornfield, and I can tell that's already out of the question this year.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My toilet has an odd rough in, so I had to buy a significantly more expensive one than I'd planned to replace it.


----------



## HottiMegan

I can't rely on the hubs for doing anything bill related.. ugh. I asked him to do one thing and he didn't now we owe mucho money because of it!! I wish he'd grow up sometimes..


----------



## Surlysomething

Feeling grumpy and annoyed with everyone.

Insomnia nights will do that to a girl.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Ahhhh, okay. I understand now. Glad you're home!


----------



## willowmoon

Heat.

Humidity.

That is all.


----------



## EMH1701

It is 100 degrees right now, literally, and will be too hot to go watch fireworks. At least, I went last year.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Work didn't listen when I told them I couldn't work Sunday because my parents will be here. I am not amused (and I'm not working, so I'm prepared for the guilt trip that's about to get thrown at me).


----------



## Micara

My right shoulder is hurting me so bad. It hurt me all last night and I couldn't get to sleep until about 5:00am and of course, my alarm goes off at 6:00.

I couldn't call off because we are short-handed, so I am just trying to make it through the workday. Only 90 minutes to go! Thank heavens.


----------



## Egbert Souse

Urban sprawl.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

I'm watching Science Channel, seeing a Morgan Freeman TV show bumper, and I can't help but picture him throwing in "titty sprinkles" at the end. Some memes just bore into my brain like a Ceti Alpha V eel...


----------



## penguin

I've been awake since 5am (after finally getting to sleep after 12:30), and am out of cough medicine, but I need to have more. My head hurts and I just want to sleep. Stupid cold


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Well I'm cheating and mentioning three:

Metformin
The need for metformin
Netflix


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I'm sure every woman trying online dating has this beef, but men who clearly didn't bother to read the first two lines of a profile before asking a question answered in those two lines. Also, making it clear you only looked at a girl's pictures and nothing else is annoying.


----------



## spiritangel

Cleaning under my lounge and vaccuming up a shredded catalogue an sucking up the mouse who made said shredding

looked fairly new but does explain why I have had the urge to pull appart my couch for about a week now

still a bit traumatised by it all. I feel bad but at the same time I would have had to kill it at some point regaurdless


----------



## ODFFA

My brother. He basically just knocked me off my laptop on which I'm trying to get some actual work done. I love him, but I quite honestly know few people with the capacity to be as selfish as he can be sometimes.


----------



## Lovelyone

There is a woodpecker peck, peck, pecking on the side of our house. I wish he would fly away and never come back.


----------



## Mathias

Lovelyone said:


> There is a woodpecker peck, peck, pecking on the side of our house. I wish he would fly away and never come back.



Have you considered getting one of those sound machines that repel birds away?


----------



## HottiMegan

laundry... It's never ending!


----------



## Lovelyone

Mathias said:


> Have you considered getting one of those sound machines that repel birds away?



It's my sister's house and unfortunately I don't have the finances to purchase one of those sound machines. I would, if I could cos I don't want the bird harmed (bro-in-law wants to sling shot it with a pebble). I just don't want to see the thing get hurt.


----------



## penguin

My daughter's father.


----------



## Mathias

I watch two Episodes of My Little Pony and suddenly everyone and their dog decides I'm a brony. Ugh... :doh:


----------



## Micara

When you bend over backwards to help someone and then they just step on your face.


----------



## Lovelyone

That I have no way of doing for my friends, what they do for me.


----------



## AuntHen

as one of my old friend's would say...

my perd! 

and no, that's not a typo


----------



## Surlysomething

stupid summer cold

*goes to bed*


----------



## HottiMegan

This heat wave sucks. I go out from under the fan I get hot! I kind of hope hubs comes home a little early so we can go swimming.


----------



## Mishty

When females are considered traitors for communicating with with males that have been 'claimed'. Sometimes there is even a very one sided 'relationship' in the mind of said female, and the man is left confused about a commitment he never signed a contract for. 

Why do I owe loyalty to someone I don't even know? Someone that has never even been apart of my life? Chicks before dicks? But you ain't one of my chicks..so.......

Sometimes my guy friends just make me sad. 
I love being listening to their problems for the most part,but when the same story is coming from a dozen different directions...wears me out.


----------



## Surlysomething

There aren't two clubs. People need to get over themselves.





Mishty said:


> When females are considered traitors for communicating with with males that have been 'claimed'. Sometimes there is even a very one sided 'relationship' in the mind of said female, and the man is left confused about a commitment he never signed a contract for.
> 
> Why do I owe loyalty to someone I don't even know? Someone that has never even been apart of my life? Chicks before dicks? But you ain't one of my chicks..so.......
> 
> Sometimes my guy friends just make me sad.
> I love being listening to their problems for the most part,but when the same story is coming from a dozen different directions...wears me out.


----------



## HottiMegan

woke up with spasmy back.. i hurt


----------



## Mathias

Waiting is making me tense right now...


----------



## willow173

Rain
rain
rain
rain
rain
rain
rain
rain
rain
rain
rain

and yes more rain :really sad:


----------



## Tracyarts

Aggressive salespeople.

I walked into the store, was immediately pounced on by a salesperson, and told her very clearly that ALL I was there for was to purchase one specific size of one specific item. Instead of assisting me (the merchandise is kept behind a counter), she launches into her scripted hard-sell pitch and starts walking towards other merchandise that I am not interested in. The only way I can think to deflect her is to move to the counter and say "thanks but let's just take care of what I came in for today". STILL she doesn't back off. Instead of pulling the size of product I ask for, she starts to ring up the largest they offer which is way more than I need or want. I told her "no, I asked for THIS size". So, then she pulls a smaller package but still twice as much as I wanted. I tell her again "No, I asked for THIS size". Instead of just getting the proper size and ringing me up, she launches into an explanation about price breaks on the larger sizes. I didn't even attempt to deflect her again, I just turned around in the middle of her spiel and walked out the door with her calling after me. I kept on moving, never looked back. There is nothing in that store I need badly enough to endure another second of scripted aggressive corporate sales pitch. I'll just order online and be patient. 

I understand that she is just trying to make a sale. Really, I do. I have worked commission sales before and it's hard to defy the corporate hard-sell demands and to not be pushy when paying your bills means getting those bigger commissions. But, there is a point where you just smile and serve the customer and be happy for the smaller commission and hope for a bigger one with the next person.

Tracy


----------



## AuntHen

the heat and humidity... I want to go outside!!! :\


----------



## rellis10

I had a great day today but it also marks the first time in years that I've been sunburned. My arms are on fire!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

My ex-roommate basically just threatened to take me to court for something I didn't even realize I could be taken to court for unless I paid her $500. Guess it's a good thing I have $500. Not that she deserves it or anything since she left both me and our other roommate the apartment to clean when we moved out, furniture that none of us needed and made the main damages that were taken out of our security deposit in the first place. NEVER getting roommates on Craigslist again. At least one good thing came out of it. I made a best friend and an enemy.


----------



## largenlovely

My gramma will get in moods where she is intentionally contrary and can't be pleased. I know she's old but that doesn't make it any easier sometimes.


----------



## largenlovely

kaylaisamachine said:


> My ex-roommate basically just threatened to take me to court for something I didn't even realize I could be taken to court for unless I paid her $500. Guess it's a good thing I have $500. Not that she deserves it or anything since she left both me and our other roommate the apartment to clean when we moved out, furniture that none of us needed and made the main damages that were taken out of our security deposit in the first place. NEVER getting roommates on Craigslist again. At least one good thing came out of it. I made a best friend and an enemy.



I would have told her if she wanted to get technical like that then both you and the other room mate would counter sue for damages left to the apartment.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

largenlovely said:


> I would have told her if she wanted to get technical like that then both you and the other room mate would counter sue for damages left to the apartment.



Yeah, but with all of the other stressful things that I am dealing with right now, I just didn't want to get into it. I could either give her the 500 and never have to speak to her again, or go through all of the court bullshit and stressing that would have done me and kept the 500. Either way, it's a lose lose win win. I'm just glad to be done with her at this point.


----------



## largenlovely

kaylaisamachine said:


> Yeah, but with all of the other stressful things that I am dealing with right now, I just didn't want to get into it. I could either give her the 500 and never have to speak to her again, or go through all of the court bullshit and stressing that would have done me and kept the 500. Either way, it's a lose lose win win. I'm just glad to be done with her at this point.



Well then at least she's gone...I hope things become less stressful


----------



## kaylaisamachine

largenlovely said:


> Well then at least she's gone...I hope things become less stressful



Thanks darling.  <3


----------



## MattB

I can't shake this mood I'm in lately, it's a mix between grumpiness and impatience. So easily annoyed. I think change is coming...


----------



## Victoria08

Awkward encounter at work tonight. I was about to go on my break when I heard the customer at the cash desk ask my co-worker which staff member has the psychologist dad. Alarm bells go off in my head because that staff member happens to me and I know where this is going. My co-worker points to me and I turn to the customer as she asks if my dad is still doing something that she was involved in a few years ago - something to do with his business. I just look at her and politely tell her that I haven't spoken to him in a year and I have no idea what he is or isn't doing. She asked me the same question again, just with slightly different phrasing and I repeated my previous statement. First of all, she could have just called him herself and asked him the question...annoying. Second, repeating the question twice and then looking at me all put out when I inform her I have no contact with him...annoying. The fact that I started to tear up and didn't realize...annoying. I'm the one that wants him out of my life, I don't want to tear up when I tell strangers that I don't talk to him - it's ridiculous. I feel ridiculous.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

*Hugs* Victoria. You don't even need to give people that much information. Just say something like "I'm sorry, ma'am, but if you want that information you'll have to ask him yourself." If she asks again, just raise an annoyed eyebrow at her and remain silent. Eventually, with you not saying anything, she'll be embarrassed into leaving. Silence does a good job of making people uncomfortable.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Victoria08 said:


> Awkward encounter at work tonight. I was about to go on my break when I heard the customer at the cash desk ask my co-worker which staff member has the psychologist dad. Alarm bells go off in my head because that staff member happens to me and I know where this is going. My co-worker points to me and I turn to the customer as she asks if my dad is still doing something that she was involved in a few years ago - something to do with his business. I just look at her and politely tell her that I haven't spoken to him in a year and I have no idea what he is or isn't doing. She asked me the same question again, just with slightly different phrasing and I repeated my previous statement. First of all, she could have just called him herself and asked him the question...annoying. Second, repeating the question twice and then looking at me all put out when I inform her I have no contact with him...annoying. The fact that I started to tear up and didn't realize...annoying. I'm the one that wants him out of my life, I don't want to tear up when I tell strangers that I don't talk to him - it's ridiculous. I feel ridiculous.



As rude and inconsiderate as that cow sounds, I bet your Dad doesn't want to be found by her 
Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Victoria08

BigBeautifulMe said:


> *Hugs* Victoria. You don't even need to give people that much information. Just say something like "I'm sorry, ma'am, but if you want that information you'll have to ask him yourself." If she asks again, just raise an annoyed eyebrow at her and remain silent. Eventually, with you not saying anything, she'll be embarrassed into leaving. Silence does a good job of making people uncomfortable.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> As rude and inconsiderate as that cow sounds, I bet your Dad doesn't want to be found by her
> Sorry this happened to you.



Thank you to you both for your comments. Hopefully a situation like this won't come up again and I can just keep living my life without the constant reminders of family drama.


----------



## largenlovely

Stretching out my hamstring is a huge pain in the ass.


----------



## TwilightStarr

The fact that my mom's car is broke down AGAIN!
This is the 4th time in the past 2 months!!


----------



## Lovelyone

People who cannot take no for an answer--nor can they take a hint.


----------



## Shan34

My raging headache.


----------



## MattB

I'm realizing that my current frustrated state is self-inflicted, and that's annoying me further...


----------



## Mathias

Olympic events getting spoiled before they air in the States. Screw you, NBC!


----------



## Micara

My allergies prevented me from staying longer at a family get together.  I guess that's why I'm getting 4 shots a week.


----------



## Surlysomething

expectation


----------



## spiritangel

I have a cold the kind where you go through a giant box of tissues in half a day one that even ease a cold and lots of ginger and garlic in my cooking dont seem to be helping 

partially because I was supposed to be picked up for art group today and instead got left waiting for about half an hour in an icy breeze and ended up not even getting picked up after all that what was the point grrr

so doubly annoyed


----------



## Sweetie

I just found out that Drew Peterson's murder trial isn't going to be televised cause cameras aren't allowed in the courtroom. I find that getting a second-hand account of testimony is really unsatisfying...hate that...


----------



## seavixen

Being hot. The air conditioning is just not touching how majorly overheated I am right now. Fie on summer!


----------



## CAMellie

The evil nurse jabbed my tetanus shot right into my shoulder joint


----------



## HottiMegan

Pre-ops, surgery, specialists appointments, post-ops.. all make me tired and feel like i'm never home. We've put about 2k miles on the car with all these appointments just in the last 2 weeks! I hurt from being in the car, stuck in one position so much. My house is a mess because i'm so tired from all this. I wish i could just take a nice long nap today. Or have a decent full night of sleep. At least Max's surgery went well. I sure wish we lived closer to all the specialists.


----------



## CastingPearls

Divorce court again on Monday. This interrupts three other really important appointments. I'm thinking of postponing because he's being vindictive and hasn't returned any of my lawyer's letters regarding other important issues. 

Lost the lion's share of interim alimony plus I lost my insurance through him just a few days after the cut-off date that made me ineligible for Medicare Part B until next year, so I effectively have no health insurance or prescription coverage (yes I checked other options through my state, SS, etc. ad nauseum). 

Not looking for suggestions. Just venting.


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> Divorce court again on Monday. This interrupts three other really important appointments. I'm thinking of postponing because he's being vindictive and hasn't returned any of my lawyer's letters regarding other important issues.
> 
> Lost the lion's share of interim alimony plus I lost my insurance through him just a few days after the cut-off date that made me ineligible for Medicare Part B until next year, so I effectively have no health insurance or prescription coverage (yes I checked other options through my state, SS, etc. ad nauseum).
> 
> Not looking for suggestions. Just venting.



***HUGS** *
btw, I just made some awesome sweet tea


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> Divorce court again on Monday. This interrupts three other really important appointments. I'm thinking of postponing because he's being vindictive and hasn't returned any of my lawyer's letters regarding other important issues.
> 
> Lost the lion's share of interim alimony plus I lost my insurance through him just a few days after the cut-off date that made me ineligible for Medicare Part B until next year, so I effectively have no health insurance or prescription coverage (yes I checked other options through my state, SS, etc. ad nauseum).
> 
> Not looking for suggestions. Just venting.




sending lots of love your way....it's free....so are hugs <3


----------



## Deven

CastingPearls said:


> Divorce court again on Monday. This interrupts three other really important appointments. I'm thinking of postponing because he's being vindictive and hasn't returned any of my lawyer's letters regarding other important issues.
> 
> Lost the lion's share of interim alimony plus I lost my insurance through him just a few days after the cut-off date that made me ineligible for Medicare Part B until next year, so I effectively have no health insurance or prescription coverage (yes I checked other options through my state, SS, etc. ad nauseum).
> 
> Not looking for suggestions. Just venting.



Sending vibes for kick-assery your way.

My gripe:

What are they teaching in public schools? My nephew, who is 13, just said to me: "I don't know why the Nazi's are so hated."

Uhhh... what?!?!

Edit: To clarify, he had no idea about the Holocaust. At all. How did he know about Nazi's but not the Holocaust?!?!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

CastingPearls said:


> Divorce court again on Monday. This interrupts three other really important appointments. I'm thinking of postponing because he's being vindictive and hasn't returned any of my lawyer's letters regarding other important issues.
> 
> Lost the lion's share of interim alimony plus I lost my insurance through him just a few days after the cut-off date that made me ineligible for Medicare Part B until next year, so I effectively have no health insurance or prescription coverage (yes I checked other options through my state, SS, etc. ad nauseum).
> 
> Not looking for suggestions. Just venting.



Big hugs and good thought and prayers headed your way.


----------



## largenlovely

This chick-fil-a shit is just ruining my day. My best friend's teenage cousin is gay. He has only come out to a few of us because their family is very religious. This whole damn state is very religious. The chick-fil-a crap has caused people to go fucking nuts down here.

So, my best friend called me and had him on three-way so I could help bolster him up. He was crying his face off. Poor guy  

By the end of the convo, he was feeling stronger and I even managed to have him laughing but I was/am raging inside. 

I'm trying to tell myself the exact same thing I told him....the rest of the nation is NOT all like Alabama.


----------



## imfree

largenlovely said:


> This chick-fil-a shit is just ruining my day. My best friend's teenage cousin is gay. He has only come out to a few of us because their family is very religious. This whole damn state is very religious. The chick-fil-a crap has caused people to go fucking nuts down here.
> 
> So, my best friend called me and had him on three-way so I could help bolster him up. He was crying his face off. Poor guy
> 
> By the end of the convo, he was feeling stronger and I even managed to have him laughing but I was/am raging inside.
> 
> I'm trying to tell myself the exact same thing I told him....the rest of the nation is NOT all like Alabama.



Sometimes I wonder if yer neighbor, to the North, ain't a bit that way, too.


----------



## largenlovely

imfree said:


> Sometimes I wonder if yer neighbor, to the North, ain't a bit that way, too.



It can be super frustrating. It has all invaded my facebook to the point that I'm not even gonna get back on there until this junk passes


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Despite living in Idaho, I didn't get any pro-Chik-Fil-A stuff today. It was a small miracle (also most of my friends, even the conservative Mormon ones are pro-marriage equality).


----------



## largenlovely

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Despite living in Idaho, I didn't get any pro-Chik-Fil-A stuff today. It was a small miracle (also most of my friends, even the conservative Mormon ones are pro-marriage equality).



I've claimed to be the last living democrat in the state of Alabama lol...nearly everyone I grew up with is a conservative republican and all of us were raised in a very religious atmosphere. So, even though I'm really different from almost all my friends I grew up with, we manage to find some middle place where we don't invade each other's space...but that flew out the window with all this chick-fil-a shit

Just to add to this. It's not that I feel they need to agree with me. My problem is that they're claiming they're celebrating chick-fil-a's right to express their opinion, which I call bullshit. Most everyone is pushing their own homophobic agenda and in the most obnoxious and annoying way possible on facebook.

It's worse too because we have chick-fil-a here and everyone celebrated by going there today. It was all over our news. The lines were all the way across the parking lott today. One guy went to protest and there were people throwing junk at him periodically


----------



## Lovelyone

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Despite living in Idaho, I didn't get any pro-Chik-Fil-A stuff today. It was a small miracle (also most of my friends, even the conservative Mormon ones are pro-marriage equality).



I am pro-marriage equality also. I think that everyone should have the right to marry whom ever they wish. However--I also support freedom of speech. I find myself stuck in the middle because I want people to be able to marry whom they want, but I also admire people who stand up for what they believe in (even if it isn't the easiest thing to do and can cause a media frenzy). 
Please don't misunderstand me...I do NOT support his ideals, I do however support the right that he has to speak and his right to feel that way according to his religious beliefs.


----------



## Surlysomething

Lovelyone said:


> I am pro-marriage equality also. I think that everyone should have the right to marry whom ever they wish. However--I also support freedom of speech. I find myself stuck in the middle because I want people to be able to marry whom they want, but I also admire people who stand up for what they believe in (even if it isn't the easiest thing to do and can cause a media frenzy).
> Please don't misunderstand me...I do NOT support his ideals, I do however support the right that he has to speak and his right to feel that way according to his religious beliefs.



It's a private company so he definitely has the right. It's sad though, but not surprising. I think the only thing people can do to protest his choice would be to not patronize his establishment.


----------



## AuntHen

Surlysomething said:


> It's a private company so he definitely has the right. It's sad though, but not surprising. I think the only thing people can do to protest his choice would be to not patronize his establishment.



yeah, no surprise. It was started by a southern baptist family (initially only in the "bible belt"). Anyone know anything about southern baptists? Well if you do, you know they are one of the most conservative denominations out there. These guys are even CLOSED on Sundays (which annoys me because I always seem to want Chik-Fil-A on a Sunday haha). Anywho, I could say a lot more but I think I will wait until I see this topic in Hyde Park


----------



## HottiMegan

Ugh! We got a home phone for the first time in years. The phone rings off the hook with sales calls, charities, bill collectors. I don't bother answering the phone anymore because it's never for us. It's not even worth paying for it since we never use it. Hubs has started answering and angrily telling them to stop calling, that we're on the do not call list. He once threatened to fart of the phone if they called again. That was a particularly annoying sales call that called like 3 times a day EVERY day.


----------



## Surlysomething

fat9276 said:


> yeah, no surprise. It was started by a southern baptist family (initially only in the "bible belt"). Anyone know anything about southern baptists? Well if you do, you know they are one of the most conservative denominations out there. These guys are even CLOSED on Sundays (which annoys me because I always seem to want Chik-Fil-A on a Sunday haha). Anywho, I could say a lot more but I think I will wait until I see this topic in Hyde Park




I'm sooo glad I live in Canada. SO GLAD.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

HottiMegan said:


> Ugh! We got a home phone for the first time in years. The phone rings off the hook with sales calls, charities, bill collectors. I don't bother answering the phone anymore because it's never for us. It's not even worth paying for it since we never use it. Hubs has started answering and angrily telling them to stop calling, that we're on the do not call list. He once threatened to fart of the phone if they called again. That was a particularly annoying sales call that called like 3 times a day EVERY day.


Sounds like the debt collectors are not calling for you, but for the person who had the number last? If so, get the collection company's name and address and send your request to them in writing to stop calling because they have the wrong number (send return receipt). Then start logging every call they make. Read up on the FDCPA. If you tell them in writing to stop calling, and they keep doing it, they can be liable for monetary sanctions (up to $1,000 per violation) that would go straight into your pocket.


----------



## Mathias

My weekend plans got shot to hell because of one person.


----------



## Lamia

Surlysomething said:


> It's a private company so he definitely has the right. It's sad though, but not surprising. I think the only thing people can do to protest his choice would be to not patronize his establishment.




I will never eat there again and it's not just because he's talking shit, it's because I don't want my money passed on to organizations that actively lobby against equal rights for gays. 

My dad is a racist, sexist ass, but he's an old man sitting on a bar stool smoking himself to death. His opinion isn't going to affect other people's lives, but this CEO isn't just a guy on a barstool he is in a position of power. Power he uses to infringe on other people's rights. 

I am sure there are other CEOS and companies that funnel money into causes I am against. I wish they'd come clean. I am happy this guy did this because now I can avoid giving him my money.


----------



## Linda

I am annoyed at realizing how much I get ripped off and I didn't even know it.


----------



## CastingPearls

Lamia said:


> I will never eat there again and it's not just because he's talking shit, it's because I don't want my money passed on to organizations that actively lobby against equal rights for gays.
> 
> My dad is a racist, sexist ass, but he's an old man sitting on a bar stool smoking himself to death. His opinion isn't going to affect other people's lives, but this CEO isn't just a guy on a barstool he is in a position of power. Power he uses to infringe on other people's rights.
> 
> I am sure there are other CEOS and companies that funnel money into causes I am against. I wish they'd come clean. I am happy this guy did this because now I can avoid giving him my money.


The groups they fund do more than actively lobby against gay rights. At least one group advocates genocide of gays.


----------



## willowmoon

Flaky craigslist buyers sometimes. My regular buyers always come through just fine, but sometimes these first-timers are goofy when it comes to actually making a transaction. :doh:


----------



## Linda

The pressure I place on myself. I will never achieve it [perfection] in things I set my mind too. Why can't I just be happy with trying my damdest?


----------



## Mishty

Cramps. Horrible,cringe worthy cramps.

:really sad:


----------



## AuntHen

Mishty said:


> Cramps. Horrible,cringe worthy cramps.
> 
> :really sad:



Girl, I feel ya! Right there with you today :\


----------



## Deven

Mishty said:


> Cramps. Horrible,cringe worthy cramps.
> 
> :really sad:



I'm with both you and fat9276.

Not even the double dutch cocoa cookies are making it feel better.


----------



## Lamia

I got an email today to my work email. 

"You forgot to staple two invoices together try to be more careful in the future"....

*first time in 3 years of doing this that I have ever heard about me forgetting to staple something"....how about you just fucking staple it and move along with your day. 

I print invoices for catalog orders. I print and sort and staple about 5 to 6,000orders every night. Sunday I printed and sorted 9,000 in 5 hours. We had 13,000 orders for the day....in other words 3 people got to split work on 4,000orders over 13 hours. while the majority falls to me, to do in less than half the time. Mistakes are going to be made. 

I am really sick of this. I dont mind doing the work, but the constant scrutiny of every mistake I make is actually causing serious stress. Sunday night my hands shook for two hours as I tried to get everything done. I've never had high blood pressure in my life. It's always been 112ish over 70ish. It was 130 over 80s at the doctor which isn't hugely high, but it's high for me. 

When I do make a mistake I feel like I've been struck by lightening, like I've been caught doing something bad and then I shake. 

I am just so stressed right now.

*I have to go have a medical procedure and I am nervous about. I thought "what if I die" and the very next thought was "then you won't have to go to work anymore". Scary thought*


----------



## Lamia

lol update I just got to work and she left photo copies of the invoices I didn't staple on my desk.... I laughed out loud....seriously?


----------



## Jon Blaze

College is pissing me off. The counselors couldn't just email me saying all the things I needed to accomplish in order to enroll in a program. I finish what I think is the only thing in my way (A CLEP), but then they ask me if I've taken another class? Yeah. 
Just test my anger why don't you.


----------



## CastingPearls

Lamia said:


> lol update I just got to work and she left photo copies of the invoices I didn't staple on my desk.... I laughed out loud....seriously?


This woman has issues.


----------



## Linda

Lamia said:


> lol update I just got to work and she left photo copies of the invoices I didn't staple on my desk.... I laughed out loud....seriously?



I wouold have taken a picture of me laughing and pout it on her desk. Ri'dick'ulous.



I am annoyed that I have gotten the cold my son has had all week. Ugh!! And I hve jam packed my weekend. I wonder how I shoot at the shooting range while sneezing. Hmm might get a bullseye afterall. Ha!


----------



## largenlovely

That my parents are the most irresponsible people on the face of this earth


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

largenlovely said:


> That my parents are the most irresponsible people on the face of this earth


AMEN!!!! I SOOOOOO feel you on that, LNL!!!!!!!


----------



## Jack Secret

Lamia said:


> I got an email today to my work email.
> 
> "You forgot to staple two invoices together try to be more careful in the future"....
> 
> *first time in 3 years of doing this that I have ever heard about me forgetting to staple something"....how about you just fucking staple it and move along with your day.
> 
> I print invoices for catalog orders. I print and sort and staple about 5 to 6,000orders every night. Sunday I printed and sorted 9,000 in 5 hours. We had 13,000 orders for the day....in other words 3 people got to split work on 4,000orders over 13 hours. while the majority falls to me, to do in less than half the time. Mistakes are going to be made.
> 
> I am really sick of this. I dont mind doing the work, but the constant scrutiny of every mistake I make is actually causing serious stress. Sunday night my hands shook for two hours as I tried to get everything done. I've never had high blood pressure in my life. It's always been 112ish over 70ish. It was 130 over 80s at the doctor which isn't hugely high, but it's high for me.
> 
> When I do make a mistake I feel like I've been struck by lightening, like I've been caught doing something bad and then I shake.
> 
> I am just so stressed right now.
> 
> *I have to go have a medical procedure and I am nervous about. I thought "what if I die" and the very next thought was "then you won't have to go to work anymore". Scary thought*



I can totally empathize with your situation. After I had been working at my last job for five years or so I forgot something that was trivial and it was brought to my attention that I have made a mistake. Honestly, it made me very angry that they would bring it to my attention in the way that they did. I've always done it right before and it'll probably never ever happen again So why bring it up in the first place. I swear to God I would've rather been fired!


----------



## largenlovely

BigBeautifulMe said:


> AMEN!!!! I SOOOOOO feel you on that, LNL!!!!!!!



It's so frustrating isn't it. Ugh...me and my sister are to the point that we try to avoid them as much as we can.


----------



## HottiMegan

It's so smokey and smelly out that it's seeping into the house too. There are two major fires burning not too far from us and we've been suffering the smoke for almost two weeks now. I'm feeling the physical effects.. sinus issues, dizziness and headaches.. I hope the fires lessen soon, i'd like some fresh air!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

HottiMegan said:


> It's so smokey and smelly out that it's seeping into the house too. There are two major fires burning not too far from us and we've been suffering the smoke for almost two weeks now. I'm feeling the physical effects.. sinus issues, dizziness and headaches.. I hope the fires lessen soon, i'd like some fresh air!



It's the same here too! I'm in Redding. I don't know how close the fires are to here, but it's supposed to be up to 107 today and it just looks super gloomy due to all the fire smoke. I had my windows up in the morning and the smell is what woke me up. :/ I hate when this happens. One of the downfulls of living in Northern California.


----------



## HottiMegan

kaylaisamachine said:


> It's the same here too! I'm in Redding. I don't know how close the fires are to here, but it's supposed to be up to 107 today and it just looks super gloomy due to all the fire smoke. I had my windows up in the morning and the smell is what woke me up. :/ I hate when this happens. One of the downfulls of living in Northern California.



Yeah, not too sure how close they are to Redding. One is in Lasson National Forest but that's a huge forest. The Chips fire (60k acres going) is about 30 miles from me. The smoke smell woke me up this morning too and the house is all closed up. We're all starting to feel sick from the nasty air. At least when you go back to school, it'll be clear skies and cool weather!


----------



## Deven

So, last night, I went out and bought my niece a good haul for a birthday present. 2 Justin Bieber shirts, a Justin Bieber poster, a Justin Bieber fan pack, a pair of her favorite jeans, and the DVD "The Lorax." Spent over 60 bucks on the kid... which is a lot, considering I'm a college student on a budget.

Fast forward to this afternoon (we were all at a pig roast: ) I give her the presents, and she didn't even LOOK at the shirts until I asked what she thought. She just rips open the card, looks at me and goes, "Oh. I thought there was money in it."

So, I go help her get her food at the buffet, and she's all sad she can't come up for the week (I was supposed to take them, but my mom is too exhausted to.) So, she says to me, "Can you give me some money since I'm not coming up?" I politely brush her off, and we finish getting her food.

About an hour later, she asks if I have any cash. I tell her, "I don't think so." So what does she do? She takes my wallet and goes through it, removing the 8 dollars I had. Then, she demands on going through my fiance's wallet! He had over 100 on him, but he didn't let her know that. He doesn't keep it IN his wallet, so he showed her.

I'm. just. appalled.


----------



## Mathias

Deven said:


> So, last night, I went out and bought my niece a good haul for a birthday present. 2 Justin Bieber shirts, a Justin Bieber poster, a Justin Bieber fan pack, a pair of her favorite jeans, and the DVD "The Lorax." Spent over 60 bucks on the kid... which is a lot, considering I'm a college student on a budget.
> 
> Fast forward to this afternoon (we were all at a pig roast: ) I give her the presents, and she didn't even LOOK at the shirts until I asked what she thought. She just rips open the card, looks at me and goes, "Oh. I thought there was money in it."
> 
> So, I go help her get her food at the buffet, and she's all sad she can't come up for the week (I was supposed to take them, but my mom is too exhausted to.) So, she says to me, "Can you give me some money since I'm not coming up?" I politely brush her off, and we finish getting her food.
> 
> About an hour later, she asks if I have any cash. I tell her, "I don't think so." So what does she do? She takes my wallet and goes through it, removing the 8 dollars I had. Then, she demands on going through my fiance's wallet! He had over 100 on him, but he didn't let her know that. He doesn't keep it IN his wallet, so he showed her.
> 
> I'm. just. appalled.



If that were me, I'd have snatched every gift I bought for her and left. Did you tell her parents what happened?


----------



## Deven

Mathias said:


> If that were me, I'd have snatched every gift I bought for her and left. Did you tell her parents what happened?



No, but I should've. I think I'm hurt and shocked more than anything... It was at a place where I didn't want to make a scene...


----------



## largenlovely

Deven said:


> So, last night, I went out and bought my niece a good haul for a birthday present. 2 Justin Bieber shirts, a Justin Bieber poster, a Justin Bieber fan pack, a pair of her favorite jeans, and the DVD "The Lorax." Spent over 60 bucks on the kid... which is a lot, considering I'm a college student on a budget.
> 
> Fast forward to this afternoon (we were all at a pig roast: ) I give her the presents, and she didn't even LOOK at the shirts until I asked what she thought. She just rips open the card, looks at me and goes, "Oh. I thought there was money in it."
> 
> So, I go help her get her food at the buffet, and she's all sad she can't come up for the week (I was supposed to take them, but my mom is too exhausted to.) So, she says to me, "Can you give me some money since I'm not coming up?" I politely brush her off, and we finish getting her food.
> 
> About an hour later, she asks if I have any cash. I tell her, "I don't think so." So what does she do? She takes my wallet and goes through it, removing the 8 dollars I had. Then, she demands on going through my fiance's wallet! He had over 100 on him, but he didn't let her know that. He doesn't keep it IN his wallet, so he showed her.
> 
> I'm. just. appalled.



Oh my word...are u not able to get onto her? My sister has 3 kids and they all know that I will get on their ass if they do things they're not supposed to be doing but I know not all families are that way. Sometimes siblings can be sensitive about you getting onto their child.

I would have made a scene though lol


----------



## BBW_Curious1

largenlovely said:


> That my parents are the most irresponsible people on the face of this earth



Second this one!


----------



## Mathias

The fact that in Deathly Hallows Part 2, no one really seemed to actually thank Harry for killing Lord Voldermort. I mean, the guy risks life and limb destroying Horcruxes all over creation, almost gets killed in the process, then he actually DOES get killed, comes back to life, manages to kill the most powerful dark wizard of all time, and the characters in the movie just seem to react like, "Oh, so that happened. Ok then." I guess they couldn't add much more into it because of time constraints, but still...


----------



## Blackjack

Mathias said:


> The fact that in Deathly Hallows Part 2, no one really seemed to actually thank Harry for killing Lord Voldermort. I mean, the guy risks life and limb destroying Horcruxes all over creation, almost gets killed in the process, then he actually DOES get killed, comes back to life, manages to kill the most powerful dark wizard of all time, and the characters in the movie just seem to react like, "Oh, so that happened. Ok then." I guess they couldn't add much more into it because of time constraints, but still...



DH part 2 has so much that ticks me off after the return to Hogwarts. "Time constraints" is a poor excuse for fucking it up to that degree. And while it's still pretty good, knowing how easily it could have been made significantly better (read: following more closely the events in the book, which outdo most battle descriptions) is aggravating at best.


----------



## Deven

largenlovely said:


> Oh my word...are u not able to get onto her? My sister has 3 kids and they all know that I will get on their ass if they do things they're not supposed to be doing but I know not all families are that way. Sometimes siblings can be sensitive about you getting onto their child.
> 
> I would have made a scene though lol



I should've. Between that and the crap her brother pulled, I'm livid. He broke a TV, swearing he didn't (he either punched it or threw something at it or knocked it over,) and now we found out one of my mom's diamond rings is missing, and my niece asked me if we gave Zack a ring at the picnic... I'm livid.





Blackjack said:


> DH part 2 has so much that ticks me off after the return to Hogwarts. "Time constraints" is a poor excuse for fucking it up to that degree. And while it's still pretty good, knowing how easily it could have been made significantly better (read: following more closely the events in the book, which outdo most battle descriptions) is aggravating at best.



Honestly, Deathly Hallows should've had 3 movies.

And I'm sure Breaking Dawn part 2 will be book accurate... ugh...


----------



## largenlovely

Deven said:


> I should've. Between that and the crap her brother pulled, I'm livid. He broke a TV, swearing he didn't (he either punched it or threw something at it or knocked it over,) and now we found out one of my mom's diamond rings is missing, and my niece asked me if we gave Zack a ring at the picnic... I'm livid.



Man, I would be too!! I hope u go in there and take care of business. Sounds like someone needs to take control there.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

The fact that my mom's boyfriend blames me for my mom's card getting charged when SHE didn't cancel her free credit report account before the week was over. I understand she did it for me, but I had to do it too and I cancelled mine right after I got it, so I wouldn't forget. It is not my responsibility to remember and remind her to call them to cancel it. I took care of my responsibilities, you as adults should be owning up for your own actions.


----------



## Linda

That I just can not get this rhythm on the drum right. It's really starting to frustrate me.


----------



## penguin

My daughter and I both have tonsillitis  But we're both on antibiotics now, so hopefully I caught it early enough.


----------



## HottiMegan

Hubs has worked about 20 extra hours the last week without OT authorization, therefore he's doing it without pay. He could get his work into trouble as well as himself into trouble if he were found out. He was up before four this morning just to get to work early. He keeps coming home later and later and flaking on things for the family. I hate this new project and how stupid he's being.


----------



## TwilightStarr

SERIOUSLY?!?!

If you call and I don't answer than it's not necessary for you to call back 4 more times then call my cell phone twice and then call back the house line 2 more times!!

Unless you are dying then nothing is fucking important enough to call that many fucking times!!!!!!!!


----------



## largenlovely

TwilightStarr said:


> SERIOUSLY?!?!
> 
> If you call and I don't answer than it's not necessary for you to call back 4 more times then call my cell phone twice and then call back the house line 2 more times!!
> 
> Unless you are dying then nothing is fucking important enough to call that many fucking times!!!!!!!!



Omg I haaaaaaate that!!!


----------



## ODFFA

I know life flows in peaks & troughs, but I was sooo happy these past few days & I don't completely understand the feeling of loneliness that just came out of nowhere to bite me in the ass. Just want to go to sleep & get back to remembering how lucky I really am. But can I fall asleep, can I? Not for the life of me!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Religion. I know that some people are religious, and I certainly don't try to change their beliefs. Still, I've gotten to the point in my life where I would just like to be left alone about my beliefs, and I can't seem to get a moment without God being crammed down my throat. I'm sorry, but to me, religion is more of a cult than anything. It doesn't add up, and I have never felt that deep connection to some higher power.To me, religion is as wrong as my atheism is to them. Not to mention that if I have to share eternity with these people, I think I'd like to take my chances down below. 

I know I live in Texas, and therefore the level of religious crazy is higher, but how much does one person really need to take? Every day I get preached to, I get hateful emails about homosexuality from family members with gay parents, I don't see any of Christ's qualities and the morals he set off to impart in these "Christians." I could just rant on and on about this, and usually I'm very good about keeping it to myself, but something about waking up to hate speech and those outdated, ignorant beliefs just set me off this morning.

/rant. AHHH


----------



## largenlovely

Grrrr 30 minutes trying to call and getting nothing but a busy signal. Then another 15 minutes on hold only to be told that I can't get an appointment to see the PA for tomorrow. It's a clinic, so you have to call the day before starting at 7:15am because they don't make appointments more than one day in advance. Then, so many people are calling in trying to get appointments that ya gotta just keep hitting re-dial and hope you get lucky and get an appointment.

I wanna see the PA and she's only there Wednesday through Friday. So next Tuesday I get to go through this process all over again. The joys of the healthcare system.


----------



## imfree

Jeeshcristina said:


> Religion. I know that some people are religious, and I certainly don't try to change their beliefs. Still, I've gotten to the point in my life where I would just like to be left alone about my beliefs, and I can't seem to get a moment without God being crammed down my throat. I'm sorry, but to me, religion is more of a cult than anything. It doesn't add up, and I have never felt that deep connection to some higher power.To me, religion is as wrong as my atheism is to them. Not to mention that if I have to share eternity with these people, I think I'd like to take my chances down below.
> 
> I know I live in Texas, and therefore the level of religious crazy is higher, but how much does one person really need to take? Every day I get preached to, I get hateful emails about homosexuality from family members with gay parents, I don't see any of Christ's qualities and the morals he set off to impart in these "Christians." I could just rant on and on about this, and usually I'm very good about keeping it to myself, but something about waking up to hate speech and those outdated, ignorant beliefs just set me off this morning.
> 
> /rant. AHHH



Here's the hook. "You break my heart with your self-righteous game, you give Christ a bad name!" It would take little imagination to write a very apropos parody of the old Bon Jovi classic. Sad that tenderness is an attribute of Christ that christians forget. Real Christians get capitalized.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

imfree said:


> Here's the hook. "You break my heart with your self-righteous game, you give Christ a bad name!" It would take little imagination to write a very apropos parody of the old Bon Jovi classic. Sad that tenderness is an attribute of Christ that christians forget. Real Christians get capitalized.



Right on, Edgar.  I know a handful of Christians that I'm proud to call friends, and they are the ones out there volunteering on the weekends, showing nothing but love to anyone they meet, and living a life anyone could be proud of. Their actions speak louder than words. I know many people find peace and comfort in the words of Christ, and I'm glad. That can't excuse them to go on a tirade of anyone who has opposing beliefs, and them being my own family only makes it more frustrating.


----------



## Linda

Ants! Teeny-tiny mother effin ants!


----------



## seavixen

Hateful people. I can't seem to look at anything on the internet anymore without there being a string of hateful comments attached to it. I'm just really sick of how free everyone seems to feel to be a total asshole.


----------



## CastingPearls

The Weasel's new beard tried to subscribe to my FB updates. 

Now I know this person is going through my things and I'm sure it was to let me know that she's now with him (because I have him blocked, and now her) but the thought that he's going to end up doing to her what he did to me (why would he stop at two women when he could have a trifecta?) makes me want to vomit. I'm convinced that some people are more concerned about being in a 'relationship' than actually being with a decent human being.


----------



## Linda

penguin said:


> My daughter and I both have tonsillitis  But we're both on antibiotics now, so hopefully I caught it early enough.



I hope you feel better soon. It sucks to be sick. 



TwilightStarr said:


> SERIOUSLY?!?!
> 
> If you call and I don't answer than it's not necessary for you to call back 4 more times then call my cell phone twice and then call back the house line 2 more times!!
> 
> Unless you are dying then nothing is fucking important enough to call that many fucking times!!!!!!!!



That is soooo annoying. I would take my sweet ass time calling them back.


----------



## CAMellie

My sister has bone cancer and her meds make her feel nauseated all the time. She finally had an appetite so my hubby went to McDonald's and got her a double cheeseburger. She bit into it and there was a long blonde hair hanging out of it!! She immediately ran to the bathroom to be sick. Adrian called to complain and they're replacing the burger and giving my sister a free dessert...but now my sister is all nauseated again. *sigh* I was so hoping she would be able to eat something.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Politics of the recent few days. I hate the fact that the GOP seems to think The Handmaid's Tale is a PNAC guidebook and not a work of fiction. The stupidity doesn't just burn, it disintegrates.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Work. I've worked 18 days straight, with one more scheduled before a day off. I picked up a shift this morning after they called me three hours before I was even supposed to get up. The facility where I went sent me home at shift change (and offered me a job), so work called and tried to send me someplace else tonight so I could "get in all my hours." I'm still on track for 36 hours with week, and I haven't worked a Tuesday night in two years because of Dungeons and Dragons. I've been threatening to call the owner for two weeks and complain because the worker bees need time off.


----------



## Lamia

I am so annoyed with the rude ass people in my town. I live in a small town of 1,000 people and every business is filled with people who have no basic understanding of customer service. I just called the the village to speak to them about an adjustment to my water bill and the old bitch was rude and hung up on me. Second day in a row I have been hung up on. ,


----------



## Rojodi

The American Family Association deflecting from Rep. Todd Akins comments and attacking the "liberal" media!! Seriously?


----------



## Rojodi

OMFG! When at Starbucks, step UP to the counter when you're ready to order. Don't fucking stand 3 feet away from it and then be a rude douche when someone "cuts" in front of you! "I was waiting for her," is NOT an answer to the question, "I saw you just standing there. Was I to assume you were ready?" 

The over-60 and under 18 crowd yes, but you seem educated and come from priviledge - yeah we saw your NEW Audi - in the parking lot. So please don't be an ass because you had to get out and come into the store because the drive-thru speaker is broken - a drunk hit it around 2 this morning.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I had to change my tire today, and now I'm being subjected to Fox News. I need a shot of tequila.


----------



## WVMountainrear

My stupid eyes are watering just watching that makeup tutorial! In fact, I think my eyes water around 50% of my time...they seem to be sensitive to _everything_.


----------



## Micara

lovelylady78 said:


> My stupid eyes are watering just watching that makeup tutorial! In fact, I think my eyes water around 50% of my time...they seem to be sensitive to _everything_.




I know what you mean- my eyes are so bad that I can't even put my makeup on until I get to work and my allergy meds kick in.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Micara said:


> I know what you mean- my eyes are so bad that I can't even put my makeup on until I get to work and my allergy meds kick in.



My eyes water every morning when I first wake up. They water right after I put makeup on. (I know all of the best waterproof mascaras!) They'll water once I get outside if the sun's too bright or the wind is blowing. (Sunglasses help only some of the time.) Sometimes the air conditioner in the car makes them water...I have to be careful the vents aren't pointed toward my head (when it's really hot, though, cost/benefit analysis dictates that my eyes water rather than I'm a hot, sweaty mess about my head and shoulders). When I get out of the car once I'm at work, I have the sun/wind problem all over again. At work, if I look at the computer for too long in one sitting, they water. And then, of course, you have the allergy/pollen issues on top of all of that everyday stuff, so I could be leaking from the eyes all day. My legal assistant, colleagues, and friends have all gotten used to this so they don't automatically see me and think I'm crying and freak out to ask me what's wrong...they just know I water.  My REALLY good friends can easily tell the difference between a cry and a water anyway.

Oh- and, as described above, they'll sympathy water if I see another person whose eyes are watering or who's doing something that I think should make their eyes water and/or would make my eyes water were I to do it. Sometimes even the THOUGHT of doing something that would make my eyes water is enough. :doh: LOL They're a mess, but they're mine.


----------



## Micara

I started off today in a really good mood, and it is totally gone. It seems like I have gotten every horrible person this morning and I swear I cannot take another. They say that some days you are the bird and some days you are the windshield... I am most definitely have no doubt about what I am today!!!


----------



## Linda

I know I should be grateful that I have a job but my boss irritates the fuck out of me. Just because I am asking where this, this and this is that you promised everyone at the staff meeting you were working on does NOT mean I want to do it. FML. :doh:


----------



## Lovelyone

A person whom I knew in high school found me on Facebook. I hadn't talked to her in more than 25 years. She msg'd me and we chatted on the facebook chat program for a while. Our chat was somewhat normal catch-up chat...filled in with her talking about her pain from numerous back surgeries, hip pain and the fact that her insurance company cut her off, what meds she's on, and all the bad times she's had since high school. I was REALLY happy to have heard from her because she had crossed my mind numerous times in the past. However, as the conversation went on it began to feel totally one-sided. She never asked me about myself, never asked what I had been up to for 25 years...and totally focused on telling me personal and private things that I probably shouldn't have been privy to. I didn't really know what to say to her or what to say to get out of the situation and was a little relieved when she said that she had to leave to go pick up her husband at work. 
Today she asked me to call her. I did. She was quite obviously high from meds and slurring her words. She talked and talked about her personal life and didn't give me a chance to get a word in edgewise. I felt like I was just a sounding board for her. The minute I did get an opportunity to say something, I was in the middle of a sentence and she said, "I hate to cut you off but I have to go. I will call you back later." Later came and again she talked about herself...did not inquire about me and my life AT ALL and disappeared when I tried to tell her about what was going on in my life. I am not sure what to think about that.


----------



## CastingPearls

Lovelyone said:


> A person whom I knew in high school found me on Facebook. I hadn't talked to her in more than 25 years. She msg'd me and we chatted on the facebook chat program for a while. Our chat was somewhat normal catch-up chat...filled in with her talking about her pain from numerous back surgeries, hip pain and the fact that her insurance company cut her off, what meds she's on, and all the bad times she's had since high school. I was REALLY happy to have heard from her because she had crossed my mind numerous times in the past. However, as the conversation went on it began to feel totally one-sided. She never asked me about myself, never asked what I had been up to for 25 years...and totally focused on telling me personal and private things that I probably shouldn't have been privy to. I didn't really know what to say to her or what to say to get out of the situation and was a little relieved when she said that she had to leave to go pick up her husband at work.
> Today she asked me to call her. I did. She was quite obviously high from meds and slurring her words. She talked and talked about her personal life and didn't give me a chance to get a word in edgewise. I felt like I was just a sounding board for her. The minute I did get an opportunity to say something, I was in the middle of a sentence and she said, "I hate to cut you off but I have to go. I will call you back later." Later came and again she talked about herself...did not inquire about me and my life AT ALL and disappeared when I tried to tell her about what was going on in my life. I am not sure what to think about that.


I was very ill about five years ago. In and out of the hospital, having almost died several times, and in between I would be home alone, with very few visitors because I had out of control MRSA so for the most part I saw only my (ex)husband and visiting nurses. 

I'm blessed with a lot of friends who would check in on me from time to time but for the most part, I wasn't very lucid because I was taking the strongest painkillers made, just to keep from screaming. They only took the edge off the pain. I was desperately lonely, my husband was overwhelmed and not emotionally available and I elected to not tell most of my family because my condition was dire and we'd already suffered several deaths in our family. There were phone calls I don't remember. I do remember that someone on the other end was listening and that made me feel better. Less isolated, less invisible.

Eventually I recovered (still am, to this day) and during my recovery found out that some friends and relatives had stopped contacting me. It took years to piece together that some were offended because I couldn't call them back (I was literally not lucid for months at a time), some messages were not getting through to me because the ex was so overwhelmed, and some were upset because they couldn't comprehend me when we did speak or I would forget myself and repeat myself and didn't realize I wasn't letting them get a word in edgewise. Mind you, some of these people were lifelong friends. Five years later, I am still making amends with some. Others, will not forgive the misunderstanding. I miss them and still love them and communicate that through mutual friends. 

I would approach it this way: I know you long enough to know that you ask to be a blessing and be used by God for good because you feel so blessed yourself. Perhaps you can approach it that for that one day, or even a few times, you were there for that person, like when we pray, and God doesn't speak to us, but we know He's listening. You were there when she needed you. Hugs.


----------



## qwertyman173

Jetlag!!!!

and having to work with it!


----------



## HottiMegan

Eye ticks.. Yesterday the outer corner of my left eye was ticking.. now its on the right side. It makes my vision feel funky a little cuz the lid is encroaching on my vision.


----------



## Shan34

My neck and shoulders are so effing tight that it's making me feel sick. Nothing I try is working and it's going on day 5


----------



## Linda

My tuffy noeth.


----------



## Jack Secret

My son's mother. I haven't seen my little boy since I was in ICU in 2007. As a disabled man not much of this world matters except for my little boy. We Exchanged email recently and she won't even discuss anything about him or anything related to him. 

Does she think I emailed her so I could talk about HER? Isn't that symptoms of an Oedipus complex? God help me…


----------



## TwilightStarr

Shitty parent's who chose dealing drugs with their new "I think I'm a gangster" boyfriend over taking their only child to school for their first day of Pre-K.


----------



## Jack Secret

TwilightStarr said:


> Shitty parent's who chose dealing drugs with their new "I think I'm a gangster" boyfriend over taking their only child to school for their first day of Pre-K.



damn That's just horrible!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Jack Secret said:


> damn That's just horrible!



Yes sir it is!
I'm just glad me and my mom are around to be here for my nephew.


----------



## CAMellie

I hate...Hate...HATE...when people spring sudden get-togethers on me! I have a SEVERE social anxiety disorder and need at least a small amount of time to mentally prepare myself...especially when I'll be meeting new people. My husband's father called out of nowhere today to announce that he's on his way over to get us to meet my husband's aunt who is visiting here from Texas. They've been in town for 3 days!!! Why couldn't he have mentioned this before??? I immediately started panicking and ended up not going.


----------



## Victoria08

My co-worker told me I remind her of a woman in the late stages of pregnancy.
....No, I'm not joking.
But she apparently didn't mean it like _that_....so, ya know, that must make it ok to tell me that, right?

Oh, I'm also annoyed about needing a re-do of my last tattoo. There are gaps in the line work and the shading just hasn't taken at all. Wondering if it's because it's on my foot or if it's the ink/artist.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Victoria08 said:


> My co-worker told me I remind her of a woman in the late stages of pregnancy.
> ....No, I'm not joking.
> But she apparently didn't mean it like _that_....so, ya know, that must make it ok to tell me that, right?
> 
> Oh, I'm also annoyed about needing a re-do of my last tattoo. There are gaps in the line work and the shading just hasn't taken at all. Wondering if it's because it's on my foot or if it's the ink/artist.



Yeah it would have been hard for me to not hit her in the face, if she had said that to me!

Feet tattoos are tricky when it comes to the ink, my friend is always getting hers touched up.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Annoyed at all of my girl emotions that are making me an unstable overly emotional wreck currently. I'm also annoyed with professors who are oblivious to the fact that we just may have other classes. I swear I've spent 15 hours over the last few days on this one class alone! Rawr!


----------



## ODFFA

Members of my extended family that keep forwarding emails about white supremacy and other racist garbage. Are you f-ing kidding me?! Get _over_ yourselves already! You weren't born with a white skin because you happen to be such a superior human being. Life could have been so different for you in this country.


----------



## spiritangel

Insomnia

3 nights with no or very little sleep= grouchy Amanda


----------



## CAMellie

I'm annoyed that my sister really thinks I'm stupid enough to believe some of the lies she tells me. We're gonna have to sit down for a long chat very soon.


----------



## danielson123

Got laid off from my secondary job, missed a bus, and got shat on by a bird all within 20 minutes.


----------



## Surlysomething

danielson123 said:


> Got laid off from my secondary job, missed a bus, and got shat on by a bird all within 20 minutes.



Ugh. That's crappy. har har

Hope it gets better though!


----------



## Lovelyone

all of the political commercials, and crap are annoying me.


----------



## Micara

I woke up feeling like crap yesterday- stuffy nose, raging headache.. so I called in to work. When I called, my boss pretty much proceeded to chew me out for calling in. And I don't call in all the time. I think the last time was in July, and I came in late. There is one girl in my unit who called in for a week straight because of her child (when she has a husband and family who watches him- sorry, but as a single mom I have no sympathy), AND she called in the day after a holiday when we were slammed and already had a ton of people off, AND she routinely comes in late or leaves early. The day before I called in, I stayed late and did all of HER work, because it has been piling up; my own work; AND the work of a girl who is on vacation. When the area boss came to visit, I did one of the workloads for the whole unit, getting it down to ZERO pending, which it has never been. 

I have the time to use, I was sick, why the attitude? I am just so frustrated right now. 

So I came into work today, on a Saturday, hacking and sneezing. I'll be damned if I ever call in sick again. I hope I infect everyone in the whole damn office.


----------



## LeoGibson

Micara said:


> I woke up feeling like crap yesterday- stuffy nose, raging headache.. so I called in to work. When I called, my boss pretty much proceeded to chew me out for calling in. And I don't call in all the time. I think the last time was in July, and I came in late. There is one girl in my unit who called in for a week straight because of her child (when she has a husband and family who watches him- sorry, but as a single mom I have no sympathy), AND she called in the day after a holiday when we were slammed and already had a ton of people off, AND she routinely comes in late or leaves early. The day before I called in, I stayed late and did all of HER work, because it has been piling up; my own work; AND the work of a girl who is on vacation. When the area boss came to visit, I did one of the workloads for the whole unit, getting it down to ZERO pending, which it has never been.
> 
> I have the time to use, I was sick, why the attitude? I am just so frustrated right now.
> 
> So I came into work today, on a Saturday, hacking and sneezing. I'll be damned if I ever call in sick again. I hope I infect everyone in the whole damn office.



Sorry you got what sounds to me is an A-hole for a boss. Instead of never calling in sick again, hows about just letting your co-workers fall flat on their asses and not doing any of their work and letting the boss know exactly why things aren't done when they wanted them. In a public way that is, so there can be no doubt who the slacker is.


----------



## Donna

I am beyond annoyed and into pissed right the hell off.  My eighteen year old step-daughter is moving to Austin to live with her mother tomorrow; her plane leaves at 6:50 AM. She was supposed to spend her last day with my husband today and he cleared his calendar. She went to her boyfriend's house Thursday and only just now returned (5:30 PM.) And since she hasn't finished packing her stuff, they can't go out and do anything together. My husband is hurt and angry, which of course pisses me off. 

Good riddance you ungrateful brat!


----------



## Micara

Worse than being sick....

I want to make taco dip and my drug-addled brain cannot remember where I put my pineapple salsa. :sad:


----------



## Linda

danielson123 said:


> Got laid off from my secondary job, missed a bus, and got shat on by a bird all within 20 minutes.



Wow! Just wow! I hope things are looking up by now. 



Micara said:


> I woke up feeling like crap yesterday- stuffy nose, raging headache.. so I called in to work. When I called, my boss pretty much proceeded to chew me out for calling in. And I don't call in all the time. I think the last time was in July, and I came in late. There is one girl in my unit who called in for a week straight because of her child (when she has a husband and family who watches him- sorry, but as a single mom I have no sympathy), AND she called in the day after a holiday when we were slammed and already had a ton of people off, AND she routinely comes in late or leaves early. The day before I called in, I stayed late and did all of HER work, because it has been piling up; my own work; AND the work of a girl who is on vacation. When the area boss came to visit, I did one of the workloads for the whole unit, getting it down to ZERO pending, which it has never been.
> 
> I have the time to use, I was sick, why the attitude? I am just so frustrated right now.
> 
> So I came into work today, on a Saturday, hacking and sneezing. I'll be damned if I ever call in sick again. I hope I infect everyone in the whole damn office.



I am sorry to hear that you're sick. Feel better soon.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

After amicably breaking up with my GF last week (we even went to dinner with all our kids Friday night), she decided to pose a question on her FB about us to get advice from the godesses of Cyberspace. For beginners, I don't like my life being unfolded like a soap opera on the web , (my ex wife used FB as her own bully pulpit during our divorce while I just kept my yap shut and seethed.) And my ex says she doesn't like drama yet she does this...WTF?

She didn't get in to gory details but we she did put out their completely misrepresented what I had said. She essentially threw me under the bus and used me as shark bait. People I have never met were passing judgement on me left and right. At no point has my ex tried to stop this stinkstorm once it got rolling. I am stunned, angry, and hurt all at the same time.

We both agreeed to leave the door ajar open for a reconcilaition in a few months once we both got our lives in order but I am not so sure of that anymore.


----------



## Linda

ScreamingChicken said:


> After amicably breaking up with my GF last week (we even went to dinner with all our kids Friday night), she decided to pose a question on her FB about us to get advice from the godesses of Cyberspace. For beginners, I don't like my life being unfolded like a soap opera on the web , (my ex wife used FB as her own bully pulpit during our divorce while I just kept my yap shut and seethed.) And my ex says she doesn't like drama yet she does this...WTF?
> 
> She didn't get in to gory details but we she did put out their completely misrepresented what I had said. She essentially threw me under the bus and used me as shark bait. People I have never met were passing judgement on me left and right. At no point has my ex tried to stop this stinkstorm once it got rolling. I am stunned, angry, and hurt all at the same time.
> 
> We both agreeed to leave the door ajar open for a reconcilaition in a few months once we both got our lives in order but I am not so sure of that anymore.




Using Facebook and other social media sites as a pulpit to air out your dirty laundry has become a common thing these days. People have very distorted perception of who their audience truly is. They vent on these sites having one or two targets in mind but forget that everyone else has a front row seat also. (Granted , sometimes people just vent to hear themselves talk.) They forget that it isn't like journaling , which in my opinion is a much healthier way to deal with issues, but that you have an audience. It is just another way that people in today's society chooses to disrespect one another. I know your probably still angry but kudos to you for not venting back on there. Maturity at that level is not very common in most.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ScreamingChicken said:


> After amicably breaking up with my GF last week (we even went to dinner with all our kids Friday night), she decided to pose a question on her FB about us to get advice from the godesses of Cyberspace. For beginners, I don't like my life being unfolded like a soap opera on the web , (my ex wife used FB as her own bully pulpit during our divorce while I just kept my yap shut and seethed.) And my ex says she doesn't like drama yet she does this...WTF?
> 
> She didn't get in to gory details but we she did put out their completely misrepresented what I had said. She essentially threw me under the bus and used me as shark bait. People I have never met were passing judgement on me left and right. At no point has my ex tried to stop this stinkstorm once it got rolling. I am stunned, angry, and hurt all at the same time.
> 
> We both agreeed to leave the door ajar open for a reconcilaition in a few months once we both got our lives in order but I am not so sure of that anymore.





Linda said:


> Using Facebook and other social media sites as a pulpit to air out your dirty laundry has become a common thing these days. People have very distorted perception of who their audience truly is. They vent on these sites having one or two targets in mind but forget that everyone else has a front row seat also. (Granted , sometimes people just vent to hear themselves talk.) They forget that it isn't like journaling , which in my opinion is a much healthier way to deal with issues, but that you have an audience. It is just another way that people in today's society chooses to disrespect one another. I know your probably still angry but kudos to you for not venting back on there. Maturity at that level is not very common in most.



Having recetly dealt with something similar (a parting of ways) you have to remember that a majority of friends will blindly validate their friends without thinking twice. They could say something as brazen as "well yeah I cheated on him but I was lonely" and a majority of that person's friends will validate and justify the action for the other person. "oh it's because you were lonely, if he doesn't understand that he's an asshole/you didn't do anything wrong except what you wanted..." blah blah blah. 

Don't take too much offense to it. They aren't judging you, they're judging her representation of you, and most likely just doing it because they're friendly with her.


----------



## Rojodi

ScreamingChicken said:


> After amicably breaking up with my GF last week (we even went to dinner with all our kids Friday night), she decided to pose a question on her FB about us to get advice from the godesses of Cyberspace. For beginners, I don't like my life being unfolded like a soap opera on the web , (my ex wife used FB as her own bully pulpit during our divorce while I just kept my yap shut and seethed.) And my ex says she doesn't like drama yet she does this...WTF?
> 
> She didn't get in to gory details but we she did put out their completely misrepresented what I had said. She essentially threw me under the bus and used me as shark bait. People I have never met were passing judgement on me left and right. At no point has my ex tried to stop this stinkstorm once it got rolling. I am stunned, angry, and hurt all at the same time.
> 
> We both agreeed to leave the door ajar open for a reconcilaition in a few months once we both got our lives in order but I am not so sure of that anymore.



I've dropped more than a few friends from Facebook over this. It's not the place to air your "love" problems.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

It took me five stores, including Target, Kohl's, and Lane Bryant, to find some new workout clothes yesterday. I wish places would realize fat girls work out and stop treating us like second-class citizens by selling their meager selections of active wear for fat girls online.

Also, JC Penny is my new favorite store since they actually have stuff in stock that isn't $50 for each piece.


----------



## Mathias

A friend of mine keeps venting to me about all of the "he said she said" drama going on at my school. I've graduated and moved on and couldn't care less about all of that stuff.


----------



## MattB

Door to door 'energy' salespeople...

"Well sure, come on in! You can totally see my hydro bills, and I'll sign whatever you need me too. Just ask! Your "official badge" is all the ID I need to see, take my wife...PLEASE! Hahahahaha!"

This is why I don't usually answer the door, I knew installing a screen was trouble...


----------



## Lovelyone

Last night I burned the roof of my mouth on a meatball. Afterward, I had some doritos which kinda scratched it..so now I am sitting here with a tender roof. WAH!


----------



## CastingPearls

Friends who are around but would rather talk to others but expect me to be around when they're ready. No. Just, no. I'm nobodies second choice and don't be surprised when I'm not available for you.


----------



## Dromond

My housemates watching DVR'd episodes of Big Brother. DAMN, I hate that show.


----------



## MattB

Once again, I'm dog tired at 3:00 in the afternoon and WIDE AWAKE:bounce: after 11pm...


----------



## HottiMegan

It's been a long day. My poor hubs and Mom have to drive down to Sacramento, like 90 miles away, to get my dad who somehow lost his license during his journey from Chicago to Sacramento. He couldn't rent a car! I feel for them. I am dog tired and will be hitting the sack shortly.


----------



## Sugar

I haven't talked to him in a week, and this is exactly what he promised would not happen. I'm not even sure if I'm mad, or sad, or angry, or hurt, or confused. Bummer.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

It's trivial, but I am trying to get full game completion on my Castlevania and there's 6 sections of water in the reverse castle that will not show that I went through it. I've tried everything I could think of! ><


----------



## Micara

People who cannot properly use the copy/fax machine without making it beep 700 FREAKING TIMES.


----------



## spiritangel

Sugar said:


> I haven't talked to him in a week, and this is exactly what he promised would not happen. I'm not even sure if I'm mad, or sad, or angry, or hurt, or confused. Bummer.



ick I hate that feeling hugs.


----------



## HottiMegan

Cottonwood trees are in bloom(? they don't have flowers).. I'm so allergic to them. My eyes are watering and my sneezes are so horrendous that i'm blowing my nose for a long time afterwards.. I hate fall allergies!! (Moving to the forest has its regrettable side effects)


----------



## TwilightStarr

That it has been storming the past 3 nights!!

I hate storms!! And they wake up my nephew


----------



## Dromond

Campaign ads. Dear God, the campaign ads...


----------



## jen68

I am annoyed at myself because I just cant let him go. i am annoyed at my heart for loving him. I am annoyed at my mind for thinking of him. I am annoyed at my body for wanting him. I am annoyed at him for being an ass hole. I am annoyed at myself for being stupid when it comes to him. Its not like after all these years and our history that I don't already know what he is about.


----------



## jen68

Sugar said:


> I haven't talked to him in a week, and this is exactly what he promised would not happen. I'm not even sure if I'm mad, or sad, or angry, or hurt, or confused. Bummer.



I know just how you feel, sorry and hugs to you


----------



## HottiMegan

I ate a bunch of organic raspberries and now my tongue is all hurty. I broke out in hives once after eating raspberries. I hope i'm not turning allergic to them! They're my favorite fruit. (among many favorites)


----------



## CleverBomb

Our feline roommate can't tolerate the wet food we got him as a treat.

Tossing it back up immediately after eating (without getting more than a couple of steps away from the food dish!) would seem to be more indicative of a digestive issue rather than an a critique of the meal. 

It's not really annoyance, though -- yeah, small mess, whatever -- it's more disappointment (we were trying to do something nice for him and just ended up making him ill...  ). 

The li'l guy seemed quite happy to get his usual kibble back. 

He's a good kitty.


----------



## Deven

My brother's refusal to get his cat spayed is driving me nuts. Each time she goes into a heat, her risk of kitty ovarian cancer rises, among other health issues. It also doesn't help the fact she keeps trying to get out. She's territorial, harassing my other cats, and this is flat out not fair to her.

I wonder if there's a direct correlation to his refusal to spay her and the amount of children he has...


----------



## Dromond

HottiMegan said:


> I ate a bunch of organic raspberries and now my tongue is all hurty. I broke out in hives once after eating raspberries. I hope i'm not turning allergic to them! They're my favorite fruit. (among many favorites)



I would weep bitter tears if I became allergic to raspberries.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Deven said:


> My brother's refusal to get his cat spayed is driving me nuts. Each time she goes into a heat, her risk of kitty ovarian cancer rises, among other health issues. It also doesn't help the fact she keeps trying to get out. She's territorial, harassing my other cats, and this is flat out not fair to her.
> 
> I wonder if there's a direct correlation to his refusal to spay her and the amount of children he has...



Is it a money issue? Because there should be voucher programs that will help you spay or neuter your cat.

If not, he's just being a big jerk.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hey! Happy Birthday, lady! 




Diana_Prince245 said:


> Is it a money issue? Because there should be voucher programs that will help you spay or neuter your cat.
> 
> If not, he's just being a big jerk.


----------



## Deven

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Is it a money issue? Because there should be voucher programs that will help you spay or neuter your cat.
> 
> If not, he's just being a big jerk.



Both my mother and I offered to pay for it.

He's just being a big jerk. He says it's "unnatural."

Thank you for the reminder, Surly:

Happy Birthday, Diana!


----------



## Donna

Deven said:


> Both my mother and I offered to pay for it.
> 
> He's just being a big jerk. He says it's "unnatural."



Have you explained there is nothing natural about Pyometra? And that by spaying her he can add years to her life? And how natural is it to allow her to go into season and then prevent her from breeding? That's physically painful for her. Spaying a female animal is no more unnatural than a woman having her tubes tied or a hysterectomy. When I had my hyst in 2001, I joked I was going in to get "fixed."

If you haven't already, please show him this page on the Humane Society's Website.


----------



## HottiMegan

Dromond said:


> I would weep bitter tears if I became allergic to raspberries.



An ouchy tongue and occasional hives aren't going to stop my consumption of raspberries. It does suck though!


----------



## CleverBomb

Deven said:


> My brother's refusal to get his cat spayed is driving me nuts. Each time she goes into a heat, her risk of kitty ovarian cancer rises, among other health issues. It also doesn't help the fact she keeps trying to get out. She's territorial, harassing my other cats, and this is flat out not fair to her.
> 
> I wonder if there's a direct correlation to his refusal to spay her and the amount of children he has...



The feline equivalent of the Quiverfull movement?


----------



## Dromond

This headache is annoying me big time.


----------



## HottiMegan

I was up half the night with an upset stomach. I am so tired and just want to go hybernate in bed today. I wish hubs took today off...


----------



## WVMountainrear

I lost a crown at lunch today, so on Monday morning I get to go to the dentist to have it reaffixed. Oh joy.


----------



## Dromond

My left hearing aid died. Now I only have half my hearing. Not a happy camper.


----------



## penguin

It's hoooooottttt. It's only just barely October. It shouldn't be this hot yet


----------



## spiritangel

That more than anything I want to reach out and hug you, have an awesome girls night because you need it and to be there for you.


----------



## Linda

I feel like I am being scolded for every little thing. I need more of a fuck it attitude pronto.


----------



## Lovelyone

My friend bought me some summer clothing on clearance and I can't wear them cos the weather has changed and it's too cold to wear tank tops. brrr. (SO now I have something new to wear in the spring.)


----------



## WVMountainrear

A guy tried to pick me up at the grocery store today...until his girlfriend appeared and nearly caught him. 

Edit: Both parts of this annoyed me just in case it was questionable.


----------



## HottiMegan

My hips are hurting.. I'm really tired and have an appointment for Max tomorrow in Sacramento.. so i get to sit for 4 hours in the car tomorrow. It sucks.


----------



## willowmoon

Mumford And Sons .... so many people have a hard-on for this band, and I don't get it. Christ, those guys are whiter than Wonder Bread.


----------



## spiritangel

My mother refuses to learn how to do stuff on the internet soo inevitably I get the phone call of you have the net cant you just look it up for me like I am online every time she calls and can wave my wand and do it lol they have internet classes for free for seniors but she wont do one...


----------



## Mathias

My laptop crashed and it's beyond repair.


----------



## Deven

My window motor for my driver's door died. My brother and I spent all evening pulling the motor out of the door so we can replace it tomorrow.


----------



## penguin

My knee is playing up again. I guess it didn't like having two weeks off from the school walk. Bah.


----------



## spiritangel

That it is freezing the kind of freezing that requires a heater to be on high and bucketing down rain here.


----------



## dharmabean

I have to get up at 4:30a to be at work by 6a tomorrow. I want to go to bed now, but I know that if I do, I'll wake up at midnight and be wide awake. 

I want to nap, and can't.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

willowmoon said:


> Mumford And Sons .... so many people have a hard-on for this band, and I don't get it. Christ, those guys are whiter than Wonder Bread.



Well yea. It's a Christian band.


----------



## Micara

spiritangel said:


> My mother refuses to learn how to do stuff on the internet soo inevitably I get the phone call of you have the net cant you just look it up for me like I am online every time she calls and can wave my wand and do it lol they have internet classes for free for seniors but she wont do one...



My mom does this to me too. She'll call me from the car and command that I look up addresses and phone numbers for her.


----------



## Micara

I am annoyed that my local theater will not play "The Perks of Being a Wallflower" for whatever reason. I have been waiting to see it since September 21. I have read the book 10 times. So I am driving an hour north tonight to go see it finally.


----------



## Linda

I am annoyed that no one will go to a haunted house or The Rocky horror Picture show with me. They are no fun alone.


----------



## HottiMegan

The house is diseased! Max has a sinus infection. I have either really bad allergies or a mild cold.. Alex now has diarrhea. I'd like a do over please! Everyone well this time.
Hubs might have the same allergy/cold issue i do.


----------



## HottiMegan

Linda said:


> I am annoyed that no one will go to a haunted house or The Rocky horror Picture show with me. They are no fun alone.



that sucks. If i were near you, i'd go! We don't have any haunted stuff around here.


----------



## dharmabean

Linda said:


> I am annoyed that no one will go to a haunted house or The Rocky horror Picture show with me. They are no fun alone.



I would totally go with you!! But, alas, in my small hick town.. even the Halloween festivities they put on, the organizer gets hate mail from the churches. Really?


----------



## mel

no fuckin BBW/FA friends to hang out with here in Colorado!! ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Linda

HottiMegan said:


> that sucks. If i were near you, i'd go! We don't have any haunted stuff around here.





dharmabean said:


> I would totally go with you!! But, alas, in my small hick town.. even the Halloween festivities they put on, the organizer gets hate mail from the churches. Really?




I love you guys!!


----------



## luscious_lulu

I am being pushed to go back to work & I'm not close to being ready for it.


----------



## Micara

The ego in this office! Not even counting mine.


----------



## CastingPearls

In the whole scheme of things, this is minor, but I had a gourmet tomato, roasted garlic and bacon bisque that I was saving for a quiet moment and I put it in the microwave to warm up where it swiftly exploded, making the door fly open, tomato bisque, roasted garlic pieces and precious precious bacon ALL OVER THE KITCHEN and the only white cat (who is usually nowhere to be found) in the house in direct line of fire. It took over an hour to clean up. There were two spoonfuls left. I ate it with about 25 croutons. It was delicious. The microwave is clean. I'm exhausted. The cat is fine.


----------



## Surlysomething

Oh man, that totally sucks! I feel your pain, Lainey as I spilled almost a whole litre of milk on the floor the other day.






CastingPearls said:


> In the whole scheme of things, this is minor, but I had a gourmet tomato, roasted garlic and bacon bisque that I was saving for a quiet moment and I put it in the microwave to warm up where it swiftly exploded, making the door fly open, tomato bisque, roasted garlic pieces and precious precious bacon ALL OVER THE KITCHEN and the only white cat (who is usually nowhere to be found) in the house in direct line of fire. It took over an hour to clean up. There were two spoonfuls left. I ate it with about 25 croutons. It was delicious. The microwave is clean. I'm exhausted. The cat is fine.


----------



## dharmabean

Surlysomething said:


> Oh man, that totally sucks! I feel your pain, Lainey as I spilled almost a whole litre of milk on the floor the other day.



You guys... I have a pug who's out to kill me. She gets under my feet all the time, especially when I have a handful of hot _______(insert desire here)


----------



## dharmabean

I am in the foulest of foul moods right now, not entirely sure why.


----------



## ConnieLynn

I washed my phone in a load of laundry. I now have a super duper new high tech phone with a touch screen. Besides the joy of being forced into change, all the finger marks on the screen annoy me! Add in a lost contact, clean the screen. Repeat.


----------



## CleverBomb

dharmabean said:


> You guys... I have a pug who's out to kill me. She gets under my feet all the time, especially when I have a handful of hot _______(insert desire here)


----------



## danielson123

Thanks girl. I like how you waited until I totally put you behind me after I asked you on a simple date to now ask me to go do something with you on no notice. What was I, like, the 8th person you asked until someone finally said yes? I just couldn't leave you hanging and having to go by yourself. I'm decent like that. Then you spend the majority of the time texting other people instead of talking to me. Well guess what; your plans sucked, and your company left a lot to be desired. I think it's better off this way.

fuck I hate being alone


----------



## BBWbonnie

This flu I have is annoying me:doh:


----------



## largenlovely

My recent ex is driving me batshit crazy. I think he's traumatized that I wasn't upset about the relationship ending. I can't tell him that the relationship itself was more disturbing than it ending and that I was ready to run screaming for the hills to get away from him. 

I'm assuming that's his problem since he's brought up a couple times that he's surprised I got over it so quickly. Soooo last night I gotta drunk call from him telling me about all the girls that want him and blah blah blah (man, they can have him) and I got another call tonight but I didn't answer it. I'm assuming it was more of the same.

I wish he would get over it already and we could forget that we ever attempted a relationship.


----------



## largenlovely

Guys on messenger who initiate chat and then never tell you anything about themselves, there's no flowing conversation and then are confused when you don't want to chat with them anymore. Sorry but I need more of a response than:

Teehee *blush*
Lol
Yes/No 
and any emoticon


----------



## Lamia

largenlovely said:


> Guys on messenger who initiate chat and then never tell you anything about themselves, there's no flowing conversation and then are confused when you don't want to chat with them anymore. Sorry but I need more of a response than:
> 
> Teehee *blush*
> Lol
> Yes/No
> and any emoticon



You know my theory on that...they're married..teehee :doh:

or they're very very boring...either way....better off knowing now before you invested any real world time with them.


----------



## largenlovely

Lamia said:


> You know my theory on that...they're married..teehee :doh:
> 
> or they're very very boring...either way....better off knowing now before you invested any real world time with them.



Yeah, possibly married but definitely boring lol

Which, I can be ok with a little boring but some people sure take it to an extreme.


----------



## Blackjack

I have this snippet of song from a movie score stuck in my head and I can't remember more than a few seconds of it... or what the fuck it's from.


----------



## CastingPearls

Blackjack said:


> I have this snippet of song from a movie score stuck in my head and I can't remember more than a few seconds of it... or what the fuck it's from.


Unidentifiable earworms suck. Slow torture.


----------



## largenlovely

I have this friend that I have had a crush on since college and I'm positive he likes big girls but he won't own up to it *sigh* 

It makes me sad..and frustrated.


----------



## Allie Cat

Today is my birthday, and I'm not really doing much of anything. I had planned on meeting up with some friends and hanging out, but that fell apart, and then I had planned on going to a party, and apparently the party was canceled. Today will consist primarily of sitting at home alone playing video games. -_-


----------



## Victoria08

The use of the (non)word "irregardless". It is a double negative and it just doesn't make sense. It makes me fucking crazy when i hear people say it.


----------



## Gingembre

Alicia Rose said:


> Today is my birthday, and I'm not really doing much of anything. I had planned on meeting up with some friends and hanging out, but that fell apart, and then I had planned on going to a party, and apparently the party was canceled. Today will consist primarily of sitting at home alone playing video games. -_-



Happy birthday! Hope you managed to have a good time whatever you were up to  x


----------



## Linda

These germs that have a strangle hold on my lungs.


----------



## HottiMegan

My saddle bag muscles are hurting. Not sure what muscle group it is. I did A LOT of walking yesterday. More than I'm used to. They're hard as a rock too.


----------



## penguin

I am so over being sick. It's not even a full on sickness, just this annoying cough that's really draining. I'm also over my stomach still being off from last week, as well as my back hurting from that. Ugh. I have too much to do. And it's hot


----------



## spiritangel

A challenge that now has me firmly entrenched and wanting to spend money I had earmarked for other things but sooo amazing and wonderful miniature goodness must try and restrain self....


----------



## Mathias

I feel so isolated and cut off sometimes.


----------



## Linda

I thought it was a cold but nope....pneumonia. Dandy!


----------



## HottiMegan

Linda said:


> I thought it was a cold but nope....pneumonia. Dandy!



Youch! I have had pneumonia three times and it sucks. I hope you get relief with meds and stuff.


----------



## Lovelyone

W whole passel (total of 6) of sick children in our house over this past weekend has left me with strep throat and a touch of the flu.


----------



## largenlovely

Alabama's amendment #4. It calls to get rid of racist language in the state's constitution and yet by changing it, it will somehow no longer allow the state to be obligated to provide a public education to the children.

So we will continue to look like racist assholes by voting against it since the amendment wasn't worded correctly to fix this. #cantwinforlosing


----------



## Micara

My allergy shots hurt like heck today. My arms are still itching and burning.


----------



## Lovelyone

I have a vitamin C and D deficiency and am low on iron...really? UGH...no wonder I am so freaking weary.


----------



## largenlovely

Disregard

Weeeird ...my phone caused me to post on the wrong thread but to the right person

So I suppose that annoys me


----------



## CastingPearls

Sinus infection or cold or whateverthefuckthisis makes my nose feel like it's being stabbed with an ice-pick.


----------



## dharmabean

Incoming rant in 3, 2, 1...

 Mother fucking greedy, disrespectful douche' bag neighbor.

Ok, so when my fiance' first got the job at the restaurant he's at.. he was "second man" on the totem pole. He was very PT, and the main dish/prep cook had a majority of the hours. This guy went back to college, therefor my fiance' moved up the ladder and he's the 1st primary prep/dish guy. They needed a PT (15 hours a week) secondary dish, just as my guy was at one time. Insert _____ neighbor here.

Neighbor was complaining that his SSI isn't covering anything, and he needs a PT job for about 15 hours a week, or he loses money from his SSI. Cool, we told him about the job at my fiance's work. He went, he applied along with three others. We put in a good word for him, he got the job. It was going ok until this week.

He's been bitching to the owners and other employees that my fiance', top man on dish/prep, needs to be "more equal with the hours." :doh: WTF? More equal...

A. you were hired as a PT (15 hr a week) disher.
B. YOU keep saying to US that you can't work over 15 hours because of SSI.


How the fuck are you going to take a job suggestion, get the job, and then push your way into more hours? The owners are now telling my fiance' that he does in fact need to be more giving with the hours... 

But wait... what about your SSI douche' bag? Doesn't it fuck with your income...or are you one of those assholes living on SSI because you can? Unlike you, we DON'T HAVE SSSI!! His hours he puts in is the majority of our living expenses. You take from him, you fuck us. You fuck us, you're doing to deal with a very angry, pissed off Taurus.


----------



## spiritangel

You know there is a soloution admittedly not a pretty one but I am assuming there is a way to report someone who is not reporting their full income??

give him what he wants for a couple of weeks make sure he does the work the report him to the people over here you can do it anon so he wouldnt have to know it came from you 

It sux I never said it was a pretty soloution but people who take advantage and then try and bite the hand that in essence helped feed them deserve to be bitch slapped back down to earth.

So sorry you are going through this some people are just assholes no matter what way you look at it


----------



## dharmabean

spiritangel said:


> So sorry you are going through this some people are just assholes no matter what way you look at it



I'm sitting here  :shocked:

You are the last person, SpiritAngel, on this board, I would have ever thought say something like this. Ha, thank you for the smile. My fiance' is going to talk to the owners. Then, he's going to talk to the neighbor. He's definitely more calm than I am. He doesn't want to rock the boat... We've been unemployed for almost a year before he found this job; thanks to lay offs. We're worried about going back in that boat. 

He busts his ass. He's always working, and doing extra work for the restaurant for free. Yesterday, he helped with a 30 wrap order...For free. She made him lunch, that was it. I've been working on the website for free now... because they're struggling that bad. 

But, Joey should be first in line with hours. Not Rob. Just as it was presented to him when he first started. He picked up slack as a PT employee. He's already losing hours, by doing work for free.


----------



## CastingPearls

dharmabean said:


> ...... with a very angry, pissed off *Taurus*.




Ahhhh I KNEW you were one of *MY* people.



He'll get his. Douchebags eventually do.


----------



## dharmabean

*5.12.76 - Taurus to a T.​*


----------



## Micara

dharmabean said:


> Incoming rant in 3, 2, 1...
> 
> Mother fucking greedy, disrespectful douche' bag neighbor.
> 
> Ok, so when my fiance' first got the job at the restaurant he's at.. he was "second man" on the totem pole. He was very PT, and the main dish/prep cook had a majority of the hours. This guy went back to college, therefor my fiance' moved up the ladder and he's the 1st primary prep/dish guy. They needed a PT (15 hours a week) secondary dish, just as my guy was at one time. Insert _____ neighbor here.
> 
> Neighbor was complaining that his SSI isn't covering anything, and he needs a PT job for about 15 hours a week, or he loses money from his SSI. Cool, we told him about the job at my fiance's work. He went, he applied along with three others. We put in a good word for him, he got the job. It was going ok until this week.
> 
> He's been bitching to the owners and other employees that my fiance', top man on dish/prep, needs to be "more equal with the hours." :doh: WTF? More equal...
> 
> A. you were hired as a PT (15 hr a week) disher.
> B. YOU keep saying to US that you can't work over 15 hours because of SSI.
> 
> 
> How the fuck are you going to take a job suggestion, get the job, and then push your way into more hours? The owners are now telling my fiance' that he does in fact need to be more giving with the hours...
> 
> But wait... what about your SSI douche' bag? Doesn't it fuck with your income...or are you one of those assholes living on SSI because you can? Unlike you, we DON'T HAVE SSSI!! His hours he puts in is the majority of our living expenses. You take from him, you fuck us. You fuck us, you're doing to deal with a very angry, pissed off Taurus.




All SSI recipients are required to report any income. In order to qualify for SSI you have to meet both disability and income requirements. All household income is taken into account. 

Social Security fraud can be reported here: http://ssa-custhelp.ssa.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/48/~/reporting-social-security-fraud


----------



## spiritangel

dharmabean said:


> I'm sitting here  :shocked:
> 
> You are the last person, SpiritAngel, on this board, I would have ever thought say something like this. Ha, thank you for the smile. My fiance' is going to talk to the owners. Then, he's going to talk to the neighbor. He's definitely more calm than I am. He doesn't want to rock the boat... We've been unemployed for almost a year before he found this job; thanks to lay offs. We're worried about going back in that boat.
> 
> He busts his ass. He's always working, and doing extra work for the restaurant for free. Yesterday, he helped with a 30 wrap order...For free. She made him lunch, that was it. I've been working on the website for free now... because they're struggling that bad.
> 
> But, Joey should be first in line with hours. Not Rob. Just as it was presented to him when he first started. He picked up slack as a PT employee. He's already losing hours, by doing work for free.




erm (blush) I could have said it the Wayne Dyer way which is something about when you squeeze an orange orange juice comes out when you squeeze a person whatever is inside comes out same thing really lol

glad I made you laugh 

Well his approach sounds good isnt it funny that those who rock the boat and bitch and moan seem to get rewarded best he talk to the owners and point out subtly a few things may make them re think things betting they will not get as much actual work out of this other guy

hugs keep us posted on what happens


----------



## dharmabean

I'll keep you all updated. We had a long talk about it last night. Google is hiring, and that's about a 30 mins drive from us. He went to school for computers, and hasn't found a gig in it... until now. I'm going to work on his resume', get things updated, and he's going to submit to google.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ugh.. I put one of my favorite pair of jeans on for the first time in the cold season.. I take two steps and they start to fall off! Darn my lack of ass.


----------



## dharmabean

HottiMegan said:


> Ugh.. I put one of my favorite pair of jeans on for the first time in the cold season.. I take two steps and they start to fall off! Darn my lack of ass.




Is this not a good sign?


----------



## spiritangel

Insomnia about a weeks worth I am an overemotional wreck and to top it off my asthma picks the one time I am so physically exhausted I might sleep to kick in and freeze up one of my lungs yeah I know right just one side not both have taken all my meds, and done everything I can think of include turn the heater on so far all I have managed is to lessen it 

I just want to be able to sleep..., you would think that would not be to much to ask.


----------



## HottiMegan

dharmabean said:


> Is this not a good sign?



I have lost about 60lbs since moving into the house. (less stress not living with bad apartment management) But these jeans were just so comfy. I hate buying jeans cuz it's hit and miss for me. i'm 5'11" and have short legs but a really long torso.


----------



## dharmabean

HottiMegan said:


> I have lost about 60lbs since moving into the house. (less stress not living with bad apartment management) But these jeans were just so comfy. I hate buying jeans cuz it's hit and miss for me. i'm 5'11" and have short legs but a really long torso.



I'm 5'3".. .really long torso, short ass legs. I feel ya, I can never find jeans that aren't too long for me; even the petites. Capris/hot pants/pedal pushers ... they're normal pant length for me short ass legs.


----------



## Lovelyone

I'm trying to do something nice for people and seem to be stepping in it from all different sides which sometimes makes me NOT want to do anything nice at all. I spend ALL my free time (pre-holiday season) and most of my Christmas gift money (which btw is the ONLY cash I get during the holidays)doing things for other people who are having difficulties. I'm not going to let it get me down because the spirit in which things are done is pure and honest and it's my way of paying things forward when they have been paid forward to me...but it does become frustrating when you are trying to do what you can with what you have, and it's all taken out of context.


----------



## MattB

Attended a conference at a hotel downtown today, and I swear it was the driest place I've ever been. My contacts felt like crap, and now I have chapped lips and a massive headache. Totally dehydrated after just a few hours...


----------



## Deven

Answered an ad for a model. Sent the guy an e-mail (it had an official website and everything.)

Dude was just wanting BBW chicks to send him pictures. Ew.


----------



## Pandasaur

Restricted phone calls.....man up seriously...


----------



## dharmabean

Deven said:


> Answered an ad for a model. Sent the guy an e-mail (it had an official website and everything.)
> 
> Dude was just wanting BBW chicks to send him pictures. Ew.



If he has an official business name, Better Business Bureau his ass; report his license.


----------



## Saoirse

I'm annoyed that I can't find any info on a friend of mine. We met at the beginning of the summer when he became my close friend's roommate and we started hanging out too. Some crazy drama went down a few months ago and he up and left town. It was quite sudden and NO ONE seems to have any contact info for him! He doesn't have a Massachusetts number any more and I don't even know where he went. I know he was talking about going back to his family in Iowa or Virginia, but no one can tell me. Not even his good friends!

I just want to know that he's alright and safe. He left here with a broken jaw that was all wired shut. I've been thinking about him for the past few days and I would do anything to talk to him for a bit. He had a pretty big impact on me that I didn't realize till now. I just want to tell him what he means to me.


----------



## Rojodi

People asking me computer questions, not related to programming. I am software. You have a hardware question - like why my laptop doesn't work - call the Geek Squad.


----------



## dharmabean

Rojodi said:


> People asking me computer questions, not related to programming. I am software. You have a hardware question - like why my laptop doesn't work - call the Geek Squad.



I get the same thing all the time. I don't know crap about hardware.


----------



## Rojodi

dharmabean said:


> I get the same thing all the time. I don't know crap about hardware.



Progeny FINALLY agreed with me on something, other than on pizza. As he was putting together his new desktop that he should take some tech classes next year in college.


----------



## Jack Secret

Rojodi said:


> People asking me computer questions, not related to programming. I am software. You have a hardware question - like why my laptop doesn't work - call the Geek Squad.



I've always been so astonished that programmers know nothing about the machines that there applications run on. I started as a programmer and ended up on the engineering side. Knowing something about the operating system (and the hardware) was totally invaluable. I guess programming has changed a lot since I used to do it


----------



## Pandasaur

When I tell my college friend (who never had a job before) that I am tired after work they ask 'why would you be tired?' I want to lift my desk off the ground and throw it at them. I'm sorry that I can't spend all day at the gym like you after class....


----------



## MattB

Sarcastic Wonka memes.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A task I've been asking to do for nearly 2 weeks now, I finally got yesterday. It's just going online and price-checking stuff my uncle lost in their house-fire, but my uncle needs it done by tomorrow. I've been asking for 2 weeks, and he's been complaining for 2 weeks, but as often as they come into town my uncle couldn't drop off the damn list till yesterday?! :doh: _UGhhhhhhhh _ He's lucky he's my uncle, and that he's paying me.


----------



## Linda

Passive aggressive Yahoo status updates.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

The new guy is sick and apparently can't cook eggs properly


----------



## CAMellie

#1 An almost constant tension headache in my right temple. #2 My first major bout of pregnancy hormone induced weeping


----------



## dharmabean

I didn't get the job. I don't want to talk about it, but to say

It pays to have family. Nepotism sucks.


----------



## dharmabean

Add insult to injury...
I didn't get the 911 Dispatch job...

But I have to write an article for the newspaper ... guess on what

3 dispatchers at the 911 center and their jobs.

Swell. Just. F.u.c.k.i.n.g. Swell. :doh:


----------



## hal84

When I order Garlin Bread, I want Garlic on the bread!


----------



## CAMellie

Again...pregnancy hormones. I was watching Michael Jackson flashmob videos on YouTube and started sobbing like a child because he's dead


----------



## largenlovely

It makes me so damn mad when someone is obviously trying to use you for something. For one, it's like they're saying you're not worth dealing with except that you have this thing that they want...and for two, they're assuming you're too stupid to realize that's what they're doing. And possibly three, that even if you *do* realize it, your self worth or desire to be around that person will supercede it. 


Ugh...it pisses me off. Relationship severed all in one fell swoop. Asshole.


----------



## Rojodi

Having to sit and listen to "business people" spout disinformation


----------



## dharmabean

2 in the afternoon and still hung over. :doh:


----------



## CAMellie

I feel like I'm going to starve to death by accident. I'm getting kind of desperate to find something that I can eat without throwing up...or feeling like I'm going to throw up. I've tried all the tricks I could think of, or have been told about, to no avail.


----------



## Pandasaur

potluck work meeting 40 miles away from where I live for 2 days before Thanksgiving T_T..


----------



## Mathias

A wrong number called me and they didn't believe me at first when I said they had the wrong number. :doh:


----------



## Deven

Mathias said:


> A wrong number called me and they didn't believe me at first when I said they had the wrong number. :doh:



My husband has had that repeatedly recently. He got like 10 text messages from a number refusing to believe he wasn't Kevin.


----------



## Gingembre

CAMellie said:


> I feel like I'm going to starve to death by accident. I'm getting kind of desperate to find something that I can eat without throwing up...or feeling like I'm going to throw up. I've tried all the tricks I could think of, or have been told about, to no avail.



Assuming you've tried ginger biscuits, flat ginger beer and the like, just try to eat little bits of whatever you think you might fancy, as often as you can...if your stomach's totally empty, you'll feel worse. Ice pops are good for getting something inside you, ditto frozen yoghurt, and some ladies find grapes, bits of melon etc that have been kept in the fridge go down fairly easily. Drinking through a straw can also help when you're feeling sick, to ensure you're getting enough fluids. Apologies if you've tried all that to no avail already!


----------



## CAMellie

Gingembre said:


> Assuming you've tried ginger biscuits, flat ginger beer and the like, just try to eat little bits of whatever you think you might fancy, as often as you can...if your stomach's totally empty, you'll feel worse. Ice pops are good for getting something inside you, ditto frozen yoghurt, and some ladies find grapes, bits of melon etc that have been kept in the fridge go down fairly easily. Drinking through a straw can also help when you're feeling sick, to ensure you're getting enough fluids. Apologies if you've tried all that to no avail already!



Thank you so much for the advice! I hadn't heard about the drinking through a straw and my hubby is going to bring home some otter pops from work this evening. Again...thank you!


----------



## HottiMegan

Waiting!! I hate waiting for something to be delivered and the hours seem to tick backwards!


----------



## Gingembre

CAMellie said:


> Thank you so much for the advice! I hadn't heard about the drinking through a straw and my hubby is going to bring home some otter pops from work this evening. Again...thank you!



No problem! The straws thing is just andecdotal evidence, but seems to work...it think it's because you don't get that big gulp to swallow, or feel too much liquid sloshing around in your mouth, if you're drinking through a straw. Good luck!


----------



## HottiMegan

Deven said:


> My husband has had that repeatedly recently. He got like 10 text messages from a number refusing to believe he wasn't Kevin.



We just added our oldest boy to our cell plan and he keeps getting texts and messages from people looking for some guy. I hope that stops soon


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> We just added our oldest boy to our cell plan and he keeps getting texts and messages from people looking for some guy. I hope that stops soon


I hope it does too but I'm still getting messages and calls for some guy and I've had my number for three years.


----------



## penguin

Do your carriers put numbers into quarantine after they've been disconnected? Here they put mobile numbers into quarantine for 6 months, landline numbers for 12, so anyone calling it in that time will get a "this number is not in service" message until it's out.


----------



## willowmoon

Mathias said:


> A wrong number called me and they didn't believe me at first when I said they had the wrong number. :doh:



Same thing happened to me last night too ... this guy had the wrong #, I let him know that, yet he called at least 5 more times. At what point after you hit "redial" x number of times do you expect a different result? On the tenth? Yeah dude, try it 50 more times, I'm sure you'll get a hold of the person you're looking for. :doh:


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Mathias said:


> A wrong number called me and they didn't believe me at first when I said they had the wrong number. :doh:




I'll never forget the time that I got a call on my mobile from a pissed off boss that accused me of being a lazy bum because I didn't turn up to my first day of work... I had no idea who he was or what he was talking about, he then said he was from some company in Alexandria here in Sydney. But at the time I was on leave from my actual job and vacationing in Brisbane, catching up with my friends from Uni. He argued that point with me for nearly a half hour and kept telling me I was a liar and all that and eventually I just said "mate, I don't fucking care if you don't believe me because you've wasted a half hour calling someone in Brisbane and your phone bill will be all the proof you need" and just hung up. I never got a call from that guy again! Hahahahaha


----------



## Mathias

penguin said:


> Do your carriers put numbers into quarantine after they've been disconnected? Here they put mobile numbers into quarantine for 6 months, landline numbers for 12, so anyone calling it in that time will get a "this number is not in service" message until it's out.



I would have had to call AT&T and have them block the number that way. They finally stopped calling though.


----------



## Lamia

I started training this week with 5 people all in there 20s. I am 43....every single one of them got sleepy during training and had to stand up. One just flat out snoozed. The second day she slept through the morning training and got fired. WTF? How do you possibly think it's ok to sleep at your job? The other 5 people run to the bathroom every hour and are also sleepy. Granted some of them have young kids, but they have like a negative con modifier I am thinking.


----------



## CAMellie

I went to one of the shittiest hospitals I have ever had the misfortune to go to.


----------



## danielson123

So apparently the dame next to me at the bar tonight was flirting with me, and I wasn't informed until I had left. Oops, I'm sorry, you're going to have to be more direct next time.


----------



## Lamia

CAMellie said:


> I went to one of the shittiest hospitals I have ever had the misfortune to go to.



Al's Hospital and Grill?


----------



## Lamia

Gingembre said:


> Assuming you've tried ginger biscuits, flat ginger beer and the like, just try to eat little bits of whatever you think you might fancy, as often as you can...if your stomach's totally empty, you'll feel worse. Ice pops are good for getting something inside you, ditto frozen yoghurt, and some ladies find grapes, bits of melon etc that have been kept in the fridge go down fairly easily. Drinking through a straw can also help when you're feeling sick, to ensure you're getting enough fluids. Apologies if you've tried all that to no avail already!



Gingle Ale saved my life one time when I was violently ill. just sipped it and ate some saltines.


----------



## Linda

The fact that there is so much helium wasted in the Macy's day parade and other parades across the nation in the middle of a helium shortage. We can not even get our new MRI magnet installed at work because there isn't enough helium to get the magnet ready. Priorities people. I can find many things to be thankful for today without the parade. Or just ditch the baloons. What a waste of money and resources.


----------



## Blackjack

Linda said:


> The fact that there is so much helium wasted in the Macy's day parade and other parades across the nation in the middle of a helium shortage. We can not even get our new MRI magnet installed at work because there isn't enough helium to get the magnet ready. Priorities people. I can find many things to be thankful for today without the parade. Or just ditch the baloons. What a waste of money and resources.



The thing is that there isn't really a helium shortage. A whole bunch of the helium that was being stored by the government since early last century has been going into the market, which should bring prices down... but private companies are putting less into the market and marking up their prices. It's artificially inflating the cost of it when really there's no shortage of it and the whole thing's bullshit.


----------



## Pandasaur

ughhh being broke during black Friday. >.< Damn you student loans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## penguin

My daughter's father. He isn't paying child support but is putting all sorts of demands on me, as well as being a complete and utter ass. Why his family won't tell him he's an asshole and to grow up is beyond me.


----------



## largenlovely

Grrrrr one of my friends I grew up with is a lesbian. She's living with this girl and so automatically, we became friends on facebook. So tonight my friend's girlfriend posts this hate status about fat people being lazy and riding the scooters at walmart. So naturally, I had to respond and said that I was strongly offended. So it turned into this heated discussion and I wound up deleting her.

What gets me, is she's fucking gay!! And she's not an ssbbw but she sure ain't skinny. As a chubby lesbian, she should fully understand discrimination. Ugh, it made me so fucking mad. I'm still mad.


----------



## HottiMegan

My nose and hands are cold. Hubs didn't get the fire raging like i'd like but it's 1:20 in the morning.. so not really the best time for a fire.. I'm probably going to go to bed when the episode of Walking Dead is over..


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I cannot go on vacation without getting sick. This time it's a cold, although I had a temp of more than 100 this morning. I think I'll be calling into work Sunday.


----------



## Surlysomething

How does her being gay have anything to do with it? People are assholes in general. Being gay shouldn't matter at all.






largenlovely said:


> Grrrrr one of my friends I grew up with is a lesbian. She's living with this girl and so automatically, we became friends on facebook. So tonight my friend's girlfriend posts this hate status about fat people being lazy and riding the scooters at walmart. So naturally, I had to respond and said that I was strongly offended. So it turned into this heated discussion and I wound up deleting her.
> 
> What gets me, is she's fucking gay!! And she's not an ssbbw but she sure ain't skinny. As a chubby lesbian, she should fully understand discrimination. Ugh, it made me so fucking mad. I'm still mad.


----------



## largenlovely

Surlysomething said:


> How does her being gay have anything to do with it? People are assholes in general. Being gay shouldn't matter at all.



She bitches all the time about people mistreating her because she's gay..well that's the same thing in my book. You don't bitch and complain about others mistreating you for being gay and then turn around and call someone a fatass and lazy because they're on the scooter at walmart. It's a judgemental asshole attitude that she condemns everyone else for yet she argued me down that fat people shouldn't get on the scooters at walmart. That they were the ones who *needed* to be walking through the stores.

I am super gay friendly. In fact, I will go down fighting for gay rights as quick as I would anyone elses rights but that's super hypocritical on her part. Someone who has felt the sting of people judging her on sight when she's with her girlfriend should understand exactly how that feels.


----------



## Surlysomething

Oh, ok. I understand now. As someone that gets discriminated she should be more sensitive. That makes more sense. I couldn't figure out why you were throwing her under the bus for being gay. Haha. Again, people are assholes.



largenlovely said:


> She bitches all the time about people mistreating her because she's gay..well that's the same thing in my book. You don't bitch and complain about others mistreating you for being gay and then turn around and call someone a fatass and lazy because they're on the scooter at walmart. It's a judgemental asshole attitude that she condemns everyone else for yet she argued me down that fat people shouldn't get on the scooters at walmart. That they were the ones who *needed* to be walking through the stores.
> 
> I am super gay friendly. In fact, I will go down fighting for gay rights as quick as I would anyone elses rights but that's super hypocritical on her part. Someone who has felt the sting of people judging her on sight when she's with her girlfriend should understand exactly how that feels.


----------



## largenlovely

Surlysomething said:


> Oh, ok. I understand now. As someone that gets discriminated she should be more sensitive. That makes more sense. I couldn't figure out why you were throwing her under the bus for being gay. Haha. Again, people are assholes.



Lol I was mad when I posted the first post so I'm lucky the entire thing didn't come out in angry, stuttering, fragmented sentences lol

But yeah, that was what I meant lol


----------



## TwilightStarr

largenlovely said:


> Grrrrr one of my friends I grew up with is a lesbian. She's living with this girl and so automatically, we became friends on facebook. So tonight my friend's girlfriend posts this hate status about fat people being lazy and riding the scooters at walmart. So naturally, I had to respond and said that I was strongly offended. So it turned into this heated discussion and I wound up deleting her.
> 
> What gets me, is she's fucking gay!! And she's not an ssbbw but she sure ain't skinny. As a chubby lesbian, she should fully understand discrimination. Ugh, it made me so fucking mad. I'm still mad.




Completely agree, you would think that someone who deals with discrimination wouldn't be one to also put out such hateful discrimination 

Sorry you had to deal with such a situation  Heated discussions on facebook are never fun!


----------



## largenlovely

TwilightStarr said:


> Completely agree, you would think that someone who deals with discrimination wouldn't be one to also put out such hateful discrimination
> 
> Sorry you had to deal with such a situation  Heated discussions on facebook are never fun!



That was exactly what I thought too and said as much. She went to back down at one point and admitted that it was a bitchy thing to say until some other asshole got on there and agreed with her and it spurred her back on. 

I had to write my friend and tell her that I tried to control myself as much as possible during the convo since it was her girlfriend and that I hoped we were still ok even though I had to get rid of her gf. She said we were still fine so at least it didn't damage my friendship. That was my biggest concern. 

The girl was pissed off because of some incident she had at the store but I think it's those moments when people reeeeally show ya who they are and reveal their prejudiced attitudes


----------



## TwilightStarr

largenlovely said:


> That was exactly what I thought too and said as much. She went to back down at one point and admitted that it was a bitchy thing to say until some other asshole got on there and agreed with her and it spurred her back on.
> 
> I had to write my friend and tell her that I tried to control myself as much as possible during the convo since it was her girlfriend and that I hoped we were still ok even though I had to get rid of her gf. She said we were still fine so at least it didn't damage my friendship. That was my biggest concern.
> 
> The girl was pissed off because of some incident she had at the store but I think it's those moments when people reeeeally show ya who they are and reveal their prejudiced attitudes




Glad your friend understood  But yeah that whole situation definitely shows her true character!


----------



## Pandasaur

=/ I got a small sinus infection during my holiday visit with my parents...stupid allergies


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Canada. 

Grr.


----------



## CastingPearls

Linda said:


> The fact that there is so much helium wasted in the Macy's day parade and other parades across the nation in the middle of a helium shortage. We can not even get our new MRI magnet installed at work because there isn't enough helium to get the magnet ready. Priorities people. I can find many things to be thankful for today without the parade. Or just ditch the baloons. What a waste of money and resources.


There is no shortage. 

http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2012/08/27/what-great-helium-shortage/


----------



## Linda

Blackjack said:


> The thing is that there isn't really a helium shortage. A whole bunch of the helium that was being stored by the government since early last century has been going into the market, which should bring prices down... but private companies are putting less into the market and marking up their prices. It's artificially inflating the cost of it when really there's no shortage of it and the whole thing's bullshit.





CastingPearls said:


> There is no shortage.
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2012/08/27/what-great-helium-shortage/





Why am I so gullible at work?
Thanks guys!


----------



## CastingPearls

Linda said:


> Why am I so gullible at work?
> Thanks guys!


Your coworkers have been sucking the helium. LOL


----------



## Victoria08

I love my job, for the most part. But what I don't like is when people come to the desk and ask me what kind of deal I can give them on a full price item. Really? _Really?_ I can give you that item at full price - as advertised. I cannot give you a 'special deal' for being you. I would get fired. I wish they would think about that fact before they ask for a deal.


----------



## CAMellie

Despite the fact that I've told everyone I'm in direct contact with that I am not ready to discuss my pregnancy loss, they keep asking personal questions. What part of I am NOT ready to talk about it do they NOT understand???


----------



## 1love_emily

The people in the apartment next door are loud, and the hallway reeks of weed.
And I have a test in the morning and I'm trying to cram.
Seriously people.. SHUT UP. SHUT UP SHUT UP STAHP IT STAHP IT LEAVE ME ALONE GO AWAY.


----------



## Lovelyone

I don't usually take aspirin as it upsets my stomach beyond measure. Tonight I needed one to get rid of a headache. My sister assured me that it was a "coated" aspirin. I am now in some pain. GAH.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Feeling so tired, but I can't seem to fall asleep.


----------



## largenlovely

My gramma. I love her and I'm scared to complain since she's old because I don't want anything to happen to her but sometimes she can be soooo difficult to take care of *sigh* it's not all the time. She could be a whole lot worse but days like today wear me out.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

The weather. You threaten us with storm warnings for the next four days, it poured a bit this morning and now the sun is coming out. Make up your mind!


----------



## HottiMegan

My kitten is a demon! He knocked over the christmas tree today. He tried a second time. He kept attacking Alex's stuffed animals. He chased our older cat into hiding. He nearly took the table cloth off the kitchen table.. This cat needs some downers!


----------



## Pandasaur

ughhh my back is sore....T_T I'd get a massage but I dont like random strangers rubbing on me.....at least buy me a drink first


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> My kitten is a demon! He knocked over the christmas tree today. He tried a second time. He kept attacking Alex's stuffed animals. He chased our older cat into hiding. He nearly took the table cloth off the kitchen table.. This cat needs some downers!


If it's logistically possible, screw some hooks into two walls closest to the tree, then take fishing line, loop it once or twice around the trunk and anchor the tree to the hooks. Also, use twist-ties to better secure your more delicate ornaments.


----------



## MRdobolina

"grover norquist" "fiscal cliffs" "susan rice" ... want to change channel from msnbc but cant find control and too lazy to look


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Baby shampoo leaves my hair feeling soft and nice. 

Baby shampoo leaves my tub looking like I tried making smurf wine. 
(Shampoo for color-treated hair never took this much dye out at a time, Yikes)

>:/


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> If it's logistically possible, screw some hooks into two walls closest to the tree, then take fishing line, loop it once or twice around the trunk and anchor the tree to the hooks. Also, use twist-ties to better secure your more delicate ornaments.



We bought hooks and picture wire.. I'm just waiting on hubs to get off his duff and do it  It's a two man job and he's been sitting around since six (it's 9 now)


----------



## Deven

I just can't seem to get my butt in gear today. It's my long day, too. I have 4 classes.


----------



## TwilightStarr

The past 48 hours have been a very harsh reminder of how f**king dysfunctional my family is!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Busy body co-workers. Just fuck off and do whatever it is you do.


----------



## Victoria08

Why e-mail me a coupon for $20 off and then tell me I can't use it on the website because I live in Canada? Oh, Sephora...such a tease.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

My car's transmission decided to die six months before I leave the country and sell it. The car has 80k miles on it and is worth about ~5k... and it's going to cost me ~2k to put a used transmission into it. I don't have anything NEAR 2k to spend on it. 

Oh, and this all happens the week before I'm due to drive to DC for my birthday shindig with a bunch of Dims folks. >.< DISLIKE.


----------



## largenlovely

That I'm so tired..I only slept 2 hours last night but if I go to bed too soon, then I will be up in the middle of the night.so I'm trying to wait it out. Plus, the flu is running rampant and I think I'm coming down with it  I'm getting goosebumps and been starting to feel feverish. The ooooone year I skip a flu shot.....


----------



## 1love_emily

Go to college they said. It will be fun, they said. You won't be sleep deprived at all, they said.

Ugh. 5-6 hours of sleep a night this week. I'm pooped.


----------



## CAMellie

My apartment complex management company hired some incompetent morons to fix the rain gutters. The morons left a huge gap in the gutter above my apartment and so my porch got flooded up to my doorway. I stepped outside and the next thing I know I'm flat on my back with all the wind knocked out of me. Luckily, nothing's broken (and nothing tore from my surgery last week) but I'm stiff and sore all over.


----------



## dharmabean

Having a discussion about the crime in this very small town, and the fact that literally the methheads walk away without charges, I was told, "Well, leave... and don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out."

Really? This is from a 60 yr old, conservative white christian male. (Only reason I mention this is because in the same breath as telling me to get out, let the door hit me, etc.... He was also talking about Jesus, and Church on Sunday. I felt it ironic that there's such a lack of compassion, concern, and maturity.... _)

ya. I fucking love it here.


----------



## Lovelyone

While having a conversation with a "friend" last night I was telling her about how my sister who has cancer is struggling with a lot of illness recently. Yesterday my sister had to go to the E.R. because she had low blood pressure, a seriously high fever, a migraine headache and a rash over her body that was hot to the touch. The doctors think that it may be an infection (which is not good for someone who is suffering from cancer and has a compromised immune system to have). So, as I am telling my friend how worried I am about my sister...my "friend" is taking time out from OUR conversation to chat with her on line boyfriend and cracking jokes about how I should "slap my other sister (whom wasn't even mentioned in our conversation) and that will make everything better".
Seriously? Someone is telling you that they are concerned for the welfare of their sister who is seriously ill...and you crack jokes? To top it all off I excused myself from the conversation abruptly by stating that I was going to bed and that I didn't want to interrupt her other chat conversations with a crisis in MY life and she asks where this attitude is coming from. REALLY, are you that insensitive and clueless?? Whatever happened to compassion? Why is someone's illness something to laugh about?


----------



## largenlovely

Me..I'm annoying me. These last few days have damn near been unbelievable. I think I'm gonna go hide for a while.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

largenlovely said:


> Me..I'm annoying me. These last few days have damn near been unbelievable. I think I'm gonna go hide for a while.



Reminds me (ever notice how often old people start a story with "reminds me"?) of a little poem my mom used to quote (only the first lines, though)

No matter how well you hide, we'll find you by your radiant smile. Hope you soon will be your ebullient self.

By the way, I have read nearly all the posts in this thread (and in the 'Sad' thread as well), from annoying to tragic, and responded to very few. From my perspective, it is difficult to summon the thoughts and words which might help, or at least, comfort. I am happy to see many here, with kinder hearts and better prose, offering truly helpful comments.

Hiding 
by Dorothy Keeley Aldis

I'm hiding, I'm hiding
And no one knows where;
For all they can see is my
Toes and my hair

And I just heard my father
Say to my mother -
"But, darling, he must be
Somewhere or other;

Have you looked in the inkwell?"
And Mother said, "Where?"
"In the INKWELL?"said Father. But
I was not there.

Then "Wait!" cried my mother —
"I think that I see
Him under the carpet." But
It was not me.

"Inside the mirror's
A pretty good place."
Said Father and looked, but saw
Only his face.

"We've hunted," sighed Mother,
"As hard as we could
And I am so afraid that we've
Lost him for good."

Then I laughed out aloud
And I wiggled my toes
And Father said —"Look, dear,
I wonder if those

Toes could be Benny's?
There are ten of them, see?"
And they WERE so surprised to find
Out it was me!


​


----------



## Your Plump Princess

For nearly two months I went through some weird phase of fevers, lack of appetite, and dizzy spells. Finally got over that, JUST IN TIME to get a Big Fat COLD.  [I was in denial, kept saying "JUST TELL YOURSELF IT'S NOT A COLD" ..perhaps I really *-did-* sneeze my brains out? Jeebus pryce. ]


----------



## spiritangel

How fast time vanishes seriously, and I still have soo much to do and find before tuesday (when i need to post stuff) aargh hope I find the one thing I really need before then.


----------



## MRdobolina

work on sunday after a weeklong vacay ... doesnt feel right


----------



## largenlovely

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Reminds me (ever notice how often old people start a story with "reminds me"?) of a little poem my mom used to quote (only the first lines, though)
> 
> No matter how well you hide, we'll find you by your radiant smile. Hope you soon will be your ebullient self.
> 
> By the way, I have read nearly all the posts in this thread (and in the 'Sad' thread as well), from annoying to tragic, and responded to very few. From my perspective, it is difficult to summon the thoughts and words which might help, or at least, comfort. I am happy to see many here, with kinder hearts and better prose, offering truly helpful comments.
> 
> Hiding
> by Dorothy Keeley Aldis
> 
> I'm hiding, I'm hiding
> And no one knows where;
> For all they can see is my
> Toes and my hair
> 
> And I just heard my father
> Say to my mother -
> "But, darling, he must be
> Somewhere or other;
> 
> Have you looked in the inkwell?"
> And Mother said, "Where?"
> "In the INKWELL?"said Father. But
> I was not there.
> 
> Then "Wait!" cried my mother &mdash;
> "I think that I see
> Him under the carpet." But
> It was not me.
> 
> "Inside the mirror's
> A pretty good place."
> Said Father and looked, but saw
> Only his face.
> 
> "We've hunted," sighed Mother,
> "As hard as we could
> And I am so afraid that we've
> Lost him for good."
> 
> Then I laughed out aloud
> And I wiggled my toes
> And Father said &mdash;"Look, dear,
> I wonder if those
> 
> Toes could be Benny's?
> There are ten of them, see?"
> And they WERE so surprised to find
> Out it was me!



That was very sweet thank you


----------



## Pandasaur

=( Its Sunday....and work is tomorrow...


----------



## ConnieLynn

I've run out of energy and daylight in the midst of decorating my porch for Christmas. Just walked away from it half done, which will bug me until I can finish.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The back of my head is throbbing with this headache and feels tight. Go. Away. Far. Away. >(


----------



## Pandasaur

My boss is late with turning in the travel information for our mileage check...which I turned in 2 days in advance

I was really counting on that money this week to finish Christmas shopping too....


----------



## Lovelyone

My cat whom is old, sick and very anti-social to everyone EXCEPT me...decides to sit her front paws on the top of my foot--making it nearly impossible for me to move AT ALL without disturbing her.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Damn impending thunderstorms are making my head and right knee scream.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

I went on ONE GODAWFUL DATE with this guy forever ago, and I think I made it very clear that I didn't want to pursue any type of relationship - friendship, sexual, or otherwise - with him. He hasn't taken the hint and still blows up my phone near daily. I'm too nice to tell him to eff off, but I don't know how much longer I can politely ignore him. I am being as boring as humanly possible. He drove like 45 mph on the main interstate through Dallas. I just....can't.


----------



## Micara

My allergy shots! I hit my maintenance level today, which means I don't have to go back for 2 weeks, but my body decided to break out in hives to teach me a lesson. So itchy!!!!


----------



## Lovelyone

grinding knee pain. UGH


----------



## x0emnem0x

Lovelyone said:


> grinding knee pain. UGH



I feel ya girl! I'm having the same trouble. I think it's a lot of the crazy weather change around here (I live in Illinois... 60 degrees one day, 20 degrees the next! Bipolar ass weather.) it used to be just one of my knees but now they both have just been killing me ever since the cold weather got here.


----------



## largenlovely

On the knee pain: when I had the bad hip, they put me on Rx pain meds but I was scared of getting addicted to them so first I would always do the whole alternating ice and heat and take an anti-inflammatory.I was surprised but sometimes it would help a lot. It was always especially bad during the winter months so I feel y'alls pain ladies. I hope y'all feel better


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Just when I thought my friend wasn't going to show up, and start figuring I can take a nap soon, she texts me she's on her way :doh:


----------



## Pandasaur

walked around the whole day without realizing my nose ring was missing...so glad it didn't close up ugh


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## ConnieLynn

Woke up at 4:30 instead of 7:30 this morning. Going to be draggy at work


----------



## spiritangel

I have had the weirdest nervous feeling for the last hour with no rhyme or reason why it just hit me and I cannot even think why it has so odd for me usually only get that sort of thing when I am actually feeling really nervous but I was sitting working on a friends chrissy pressent so am clueless as to the why


----------



## dharmabean

I ordered a few clothing items from a seller online. She marked everything 26/28. I specifically asked her are these true to size 26/28. She said yes.

Items received today: 

Dress - 22/24
Shorts - Mens XL
Shirt - Mens 3xl

I'm a little ticked off.


----------



## CAMellie

My upstairs neighbors excuse for making so much noise? They can hear us having sex. :doh: I know it's TMI but Adrian and I have sex maybe twice a week.


----------



## HottiMegan

dharmabean said:


> I ordered a few clothing items from a seller online. She marked everything 26/28. I specifically asked her are these true to size 26/28. She said yes.
> 
> Items received today:
> 
> Dress - 22/24
> Shorts - Mens XL
> Shirt - Mens 3xl
> 
> I'm a little ticked off.



That just sucks!


----------



## HottiMegan

My annoyance...I woke up with bad back pain and neck pain.. I really need to start saving up for a new bed. Mine sucks!


----------



## largenlovely

I repeatedly tell my gramma I don't want to discuss politics. She's a republican and I'm a democrat. She watches Fox news all damn day and when I'm in the room she will make snide comments about democrats and Obama. I've even been firm with her and told her that she KNOWS I disagree with her and that making those comments is only gonna cause contention and yet she continues. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## MattB

Grumble...I've been working on a new CD for over a year and I just can't finish the thing. I'm having severe writers block and can't get the lyrics done. I have very little spare time to do it too. 

The worst thing is I started thinking about the next project, and those songs are coming to me very easy, so I'm torn between forcing a finish on the current one or going with the flow and starting the next...

Translation- nothing accomplished.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

largenlovely said:


> I repeatedly tell my gramma I don't want to discuss politics. She's a republican and I'm a democrat. She watches Fox news all damn day and when I'm in the room she will make snide comments about democrats and Obama. I've even been firm with her and told her that she KNOWS I disagree with her and that making those comments is only gonna cause contention and yet she continues. It's driving me crazy.



Lissa, my grandmother is the EXACT same way. As is, unfortunately, the rest of my family! I understand completely.


----------



## spiritangel

MattB said:


> Grumble...I've been working on a new CD for over a year and I just can't finish the thing. I'm having severe writers block and can't get the lyrics done. I have very little spare time to do it too.
> 
> The worst thing is I started thinking about the next project, and those songs are coming to me very easy, so I'm torn between forcing a finish on the current one or going with the flow and starting the next...
> 
> Translation- nothing accomplished.




You need to take a break, go see a band you love, play some music you love to play and just jam and have fun and remember what you love about music. Step away from it all for a bit it will help  good luck and hugs hope your muse returns.



Lack of sleep even though I went to bed at a reasonable hour I hate tossy turney nights that take forever to go to sleep and then only getting a bit


----------



## largenlovely

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Lissa, my grandmother is the EXACT same way. As is, unfortunately, the rest of my family! I understand completely.



The rest of my family has left it alone. If it comes up somehow and my dad is reminded that I voted democrat, he will make a frustrated, "I don't want to talk about it" comment. Which is fine by me. I don't wanna talk about it either lol. 

Gramma just will *not* let it go though. I guess I will just have to get up and leave the room and maybe eventually she will get the point.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

That's exactly what I had to start doing. It finally worked.


----------



## largenlovely

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That's exactly what I had to start doing. It finally worked.



I'm gonna start doing that then. And will tell her each time that if she's gonna discuss politics then I will have to leave....unless her goal IS to run me out of the room. Hmmmm lol


----------



## CastingPearls

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That's exactly what I had to start doing. It finally worked.





largenlovely said:


> I'm gonna start doing that then. And will tell her each time that if she's gonna discuss politics then I will have to leave....unless her goal IS to run me out of the room. Hmmmm lol



I do this all the time over other subjects that I've repeatedly told them I'm not willing to discuss in the past and it is definitely working.


----------



## largenlovely

CastingPearls said:


> I do this all the time over other subjects that I've repeatedly told them I'm not willing to discuss in the past and it is definitely working.



With my gramma, I would probably have to do it a looooong time before it sticks lol. She stares at me anytime I'm within her range of vision. So I got to where I would ask "what" and there for a little bit, she stopped but she's back at it again lol

I'm trying not to complain too much cuz she's old but it doesn't make those things any less annoying lol


----------



## Pandasaur

My backside is starting to hurt from falling in the shower last night. I guess I was too shocked to feel it last night...such a freaking ditz...


----------



## largenlovely

Pandasaur said:


> My backside is starting to hurt from falling in the shower last night. I guess I was too shocked to feel it last night...such a freaking ditz...



I've had that happen a bunch...it aaaaalways feels worse the next day. I hope ya heal up soon.


----------



## Pandasaur

largenlovely said:


> I've had that happen a bunch...it aaaaalways feels worse the next day. I hope ya heal up soon.




Thank you, I will be taking sit down baths until the flashbacks stop


----------



## largenlovely

I gotta *be* at the doc at 7:15am. So that means I gotta leave my house at 6:40am. The receptionist said 7:15 and I was all, in the morning? Lol I don't know if there's enough coffee in the world for this.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

largenlovely said:


> I gotta *be* at the doc at 7:15am. So that means I gotta leave my house at 6:40am. The receptionist said 7:15 and I was all, in the morning? Lol I don't know if there's enough coffee in the world for this.



Careful with the coffee right before the doctor's visit. I drank a 20 oz cup on the way to see mine a couple of months...my BP was very elevated when she took it. She told me to lay off the coffee until after the visit next time.:doh::doh:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Fight with the boyfriend again tonight... it seems all we do lately is fight but it was bad tonight. He basically said "f- you" and called me a bitch, then when I proceeded to explain myself and how I felt he thought I was telling him how he felt, and called me delusional when in reality I was telling him how his actions were making me feel, and how I was interpreting his actions... aka being so busy that it seems he has no time to talk to me anymore. I just don't know what to do, we've been together 6 months granted that is not long but a feat for a long distance relationship, and I don't wanna break it off but at the same time I know I deserve better...


----------



## dharmabean

x0emnem0x said:


> Fight with the boyfriend again tonight... it seems all we do lately is fight but it was bad tonight. ,......and I don't wanna break it off *but at the same time I know I deserve better*...



I feel ya... I totally relate is SO many ways. I hear what you're saying. It's frustrating, and hurtful, and confusing, and irrational... but I get it. Trust me, I am sorry you're going through this too.


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Grumble...I've been working on a new CD for over a year and I just can't finish the thing. I'm having severe writers block and can't get the lyrics done. I have very little spare time to do it too.
> 
> The worst thing is I started thinking about the next project, and those songs are coming to me very easy, so I'm torn between forcing a finish on the current one or going with the flow and starting the next...
> 
> Translation- nothing accomplished.



Creation is fun!

For myself, if I have nothing for one thing, I shelve it until I do and work on what is coming out, or rather the "art" part of songwriting. If I have the skeleton of a song and know what I want to say but not exactly how I want to say it, that's when the craft part of songwriting comes in to play and I will play around with words and phrases until I have a finished song.

Either way, good luck. Plus, unless you have a hard deadline, screw it. It will be done when it is. When you think it is right.


----------



## x0emnem0x

MattB said:


> Translation- nothing accomplished.



I feel you, not necessarily for the same reasons but for 2 weeks I've been needing to study, do homework, clean the kitchen and around the house as well as doing laundry and I can't seem to get anything accomplished... I wish you the best of luck! 




Pandasaur said:


> My backside is starting to hurt from falling in the shower last night. I guess I was too shocked to feel it last night...such a freaking ditz...



Thankfully never had the pleasure of that happening to me, sounds like it hurt... Owww, sorry. I'm cringing even thinking about it! 



dharmabean said:


> I feel ya... I totally relate is SO many ways. I hear what you're saying. It's frustrating, and hurtful, and confusing, and irrational... but I get it. Trust me, I am sorry you're going through this too.



It's alright either it'll get better or it'll get worse in which case I'm smart enough to know what I have to do. The fact that we're long distance will make it a little easier if I have to break it off but it'll still hurt like a bitch.


----------



## balletguy

My job is killing me right now...too much stress. I need to be one of those people that just goes to work, and gets a paycheck and not care if the job gets done.


----------



## Victoria08

I'm annoying myself. I automatically think that compliments are actually sarcastic comments. And then you get one that is a little more obvious and it clicks...oh, I think they actually meant that. Yeah. :doh:.


----------



## spiritangel

The complete lack of chocolate in this house now I know why I have been an emotional rollercoaster. A girl needs chocolate at girl time.


----------



## largenlovely

spiritangel said:


> The complete lack of chocolate in this house now I know why I have been an emotional rollercoaster. A girl needs chocolate at girl time.



Lol that's always one of my first clues. I always like chocoolate but at *that* time, it's like an addict trying to get a fix lol


----------



## largenlovely

ScreamingChicken said:


> Careful with the coffee right before the doctor's visit. I drank a 20 oz cup on the way to see mine a couple of months...my BP was very elevated when she took it. She told me to lay off the coffee until after the visit next time.:doh::doh:



Yeah they told my dad the same thing. My blood pressure is usually on the low side, even though I smoke and drink coffee. I think it baffles my docs lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I suspect I'm [once again] not sleeping good lately, no matter how few or how many hours I sleep I'm still tired and scatter-brained. Pissin' me off >(


----------



## x0emnem0x

Your Plump Princess said:


> I suspect I'm [once again] not sleeping good lately, no matter how few or how many hours I sleep I'm still tired and scatter-brained. Pissin' me off >(



I feel the same way, lol always have.


----------



## Lovelyone

FB stalkers and rude people, that's what is annoying me.


----------



## ConnieLynn

I've been hit AND hit on today. Someone hit me at a red light while they were talking on the phone. Thankfully no damage to my sturdy truck, but they didn't even get off the phone while we were assessing the situation. Then, when I came home, my neighbor's husband hit on me! I was kind of clueless until he became pretty specific. Then he did the "just joking" thing. So annoying because this couple are family of my dear friend and landlord, so I see them quite a bit socially.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

absolutely everything is setting me off tonight, compound mix of like 10 things surfacing that I didn't want to admit were bugging me was the catalyst ... I think, grrr >(


----------



## Oona

I worked my butt off last week (Mon-Thurs) so I could take Friday off to go with my best friend to take care of the arrangements for his mother (because she passed away). I worked the Saturday before and worked 11 hour days just to take 1 day off. All I asked is that when I came in this morning, my paperwork for Friday (ONLY) was separated. Something that takes less than 20 minutes to do... and it wasn't done! So today I have 4 days worth of paperwork to clean up, organize, alphabetize and input along with 2 reports and my other daily work. I REALLY hate my job. 

/bitching


----------



## penguin

The SWTOR servers went down for maintenance, and won't be back up til 1am or so. BOO. I was happily playing my Jedi and wanted to keep going. I have bad guys to kill!


----------



## Micara

The computer systems at work! Up, down, up, down, up... it's bad enough that one of our girls retired, and now the computer system cannot even be relied on. I'm going to be a full blown alcholic by Christmas at this rate.


----------



## Sweetie

The cast on my left arm. I broke my wrist on Nov. 7 and it should be coming off on the 18th. I can't wait. I can't count the number of times I woke myself up trying to yank the darn thing off in my sleep cause it feels like someones grabbing at me.


----------



## Mishty

When my online girl "friends" change everything for a dude they are crushing on.

Their photos,their names,their profiles to include the same things the new target likes. 

Just be yourself,yo!


----------



## Surlysomething

People are idiots.

I love calling them on that kind of thing when they change it back. 

Oh, you're single again? Awwww.....




Mishty said:


> When my online girl "friends" change everything for a dude they are crushing on.
> 
> Their photos,their names,their profiles to include the same things the new target likes.
> 
> Just be yourself,yo!


----------



## Oona

How awesome! My work computer no longer lets me access the many, many gigs of files I *NEED* in order to do my job. I've been working on it for the past 3 hours with no luck fixing it. And my boss, at corporate, is gone for the day. So I get to sit here and stare into space (or goof around on Dims) for the next 90 minutes while my work continues to pile up.


----------



## EMH1701

The managers at work hired a young, skinny blonde girl just out of college to replace my co-worker who left earlier this year. Now my other co-worker left and went to a different department. 

New co-worker 1. doesn't know how to do anything yet, 2. isn't good at multitasking, and 3. keeps saying things she shouldn't at work, like how boring her job is and that she wants to get into a different department. Well, you have to wait a year in your current position if you are a new hire. So we think she is going to be a short-timer. There are some things you have to keep your mouth shut about in jobs unless you want to lose them, and she hasn't learned that yet.

Needless to say, I am swamped with my own stuff and will probably be doing some of her stuff tomorrow. The ad manager doesn't get it and keeps wanting his stuff done. There's no time to do his stuff too when we have to get this project done by Friday. The experienced co-worker (who is training the new girl in) and I are taking Friday off because we can't carry over PTO. I offered to work on Friday, but was told not to sacrifice my vacation time. 

I have a feeling this is going to become de rigueur.

*Head desk*


----------



## TwilightStarr

Seriously?! If I am talking to you and I say okay that really fucking means OKAY!!!!
It doesn't mean I agree or disagree, it literally means "okay and I am not saying anything else because if I do this will turn into a ridiculous argument because you didn't listen to the first thing I said or the past 3 times I've said OKAY!" :doh:

I've had this conversation way too many times the past few days!!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Finals and research paper. So close to being done with everything, I can almost taste it.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

First one auditing company shows up today, then a second 20 minutes later. Looks like I'm not going to space today. Or tomorrow.


----------



## Victoria08

My stupid shoulder really hurts right now. I can't wait to have it operated on...having a shoulder that partially dislocates on a daily basis is just no fun at all.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My "friend" who insists on insulting my politics on facebook whenever I post anything political. I've asked him not to do it on multiple occasions.


----------



## bbwlibrarian

My family is so toxic that it's not even funny. They have hurt me so much. Trying to unlearn the nastiness of their example is so very difficult.

And, God forbid you show any "feelings" other than complete indifference around these people, for they all just shut down. You cry? They just stare at you. You try to express "love" in a language other than desserts and gifts? They just can't handle it.

It's sad when you learn that your "real" family--those that always stick by you, and you by them--just isn't part of your family of origin.




Diana_Prince245 said:


> My "friend" who insists on insulting my politics on facebook whenever I post anything political. I've asked him not to do it on multiple occasions.



Oh... I had family members that did that. That's why my Facebook account is under a pseudonym now--no toxic people.


----------



## Oona

bbwlibrarian said:


> It's sad when you learn that your "real" family--those that always stick by you, and you by them--just isn't part of your family of origin.



My true family is not my biological family. It consists of all my friends back home in San Diego (and my roommate here). They don't judge me for the decisions I *have* to make or for the emotion I show. They just offer a shoulder to cry on when I need it and a joke when I need to laugh. I know they won't abandon/exile me like my real family did.


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Oona said:


> My true family is not my biological family. It consists of all my friends back home in San Diego (and my roommate here). They don't judge me for the decisions I *have* to make or for the emotion I show. They just offer a shoulder to cry on when I need it and a joke when I need to laugh. I know they won't abandon/exile me like my real family did.



I have a best friend of 12 years that is always a phone call or an IM away, despite being on the other coast. My local bestie is also an awesome, sweet person who has never let me down. Sadly, my social circle is pretty small (I live in a very small town).

Cherish the true friends you make, for you never know when you'll meet someone like them again.

Unfortunately, my family's problem isn't abandoning--although I had a lovely sperm donor that did that to me. Rather, it's that our relationship is very dependent on what we "do for" each other or "give to" each other, rather than just "being" with each other. They're passively abusive, relying more on me than the other way around.

My mother was, and is, an emotionally-fragile person, and prone to explode at any given moment (and, sadly, I've inherited this from her, especially when I'm depressed... currently unlearning this). She needs me a lot, it seems, and it's difficult to get her to do things that she is responsible for doing without my help sometimes. Considering she's late-middle-aged and in reasonably good health, it's hard to see why I should prop her up. When I tell her no, she throws a massive fit.

My stepfather--the only father I've ever really had--is a very hands-off person who rarely ever initiates conversation with me. He's an aspie intellectual, so I understand part of his issues, but I have a hard time understanding why a father figure would want to be so distant.

So, I'm in charge of shouldering the needs of one person, and fostering some sort of relationship with the other. Considering everyone's continent and late-middle-aged, that's kind of toxic. And, well, I am trying to find some way to either fix it or walk away from it all.

The rest of my family--my parents' families of origin--are horribly toxic people as well. They are downright abusive, even. We just don't speak at all.


----------



## MRdobolina

how my yearly holiday/winter asthma attack is coinciding with my end of the year vacation


----------



## HottiMegan

Bronchitis hit me like a sack of bricks. I hate having breathing issues. I've had pneumonia twice and a really bad lung infection. It seems like I'm cursed to have colds hit my chest forever.. I'm crossing my fingers that i improve before it develops into something worse.


----------



## Rojodi

I believe I've inherited the rheumatoid arthritis.


----------



## EMH1701

My experienced co-worker and I spent most of the day working on the item set up project that the new girl only did like 10% on. Keep in mind now this was entirely new to me and I had not done it before. I got all of mine done in 4 days (100+ items) before the deadline tomorrow. New girl has done like 20. 

We think she will not get her remaining 50 items done tomorrow. We also think she's not going to last very long.


----------



## dharmabean

This isn't an annoyance, but there's not "fear/anxiety" thread..

I went to the eye doctor today; annual check up needing new script. This is the first time in my life I have ever had a "picture" taken of my eye. He dilated my eye and took an actual electronic image. My left eye, "Beautiful"... My right eye has a greyish mass in it. He said it could be:

A. Simple as a freckle.
B. Something totally related to my sarcoidosis
C. Something as major as a tumor


I'm totally freaking out. He's sending it to a specialist. I should know by Monday at the latest.


----------



## TwilightStarr

dharmabean said:


> This isn't an annoyance, but there's not "fear/anxiety" thread..
> 
> I went to the eye doctor today; annual check up needing new script. This is the first time in my life I have ever had a "picture" taken of my eye. He dilated my eye and took an actual electronic image. My left eye, "Beautiful"... My right eye has a greyish mass in it. He said it could be:
> 
> A. Simple as a freckle.
> B. Something totally related to my sarcoidosis
> C. Something as major as a tumor
> 
> 
> I'm totally freaking out. He's sending it to a specialist. I should know by Monday at the latest.



I am so sorry  
Hate that you have to spend the weekend worrying, hopefully it turns out to be a freckle. 
I know what it's like to have to worry/wait for the "is it cancer?" results, I had to wait 3 weeks when they removed a lesion from my gums.


----------



## Pandasaur

I stayed 2 hours after work today....I'm sooooooooooooo leaving early tomorrow


----------



## bbwlibrarian

dharmabean said:


> This isn't an annoyance, but there's not "fear/anxiety" thread..
> 
> I went to the eye doctor today; annual check up needing new script. This is the first time in my life I have ever had a "picture" taken of my eye. He dilated my eye and took an actual electronic image. My left eye, "Beautiful"... My right eye has a greyish mass in it. He said it could be:
> 
> A. Simple as a freckle.
> B. Something totally related to my sarcoidosis
> C. Something as major as a tumor
> 
> 
> I'm totally freaking out. He's sending it to a specialist. I should know by Monday at the latest.



That's terrible. Sending good thoughts your way...


----------



## Oona

dharmabean said:


> This isn't an annoyance, but there's not "fear/anxiety" thread..
> 
> I went to the eye doctor today; annual check up needing new script. This is the first time in my life I have ever had a "picture" taken of my eye. He dilated my eye and took an actual electronic image. My left eye, "Beautiful"... My right eye has a greyish mass in it. He said it could be:
> 
> A. Simple as a freckle.
> B. Something totally related to my sarcoidosis
> C. Something as major as a tumor
> 
> 
> I'm totally freaking out. He's sending it to a specialist. I should know by Monday at the latest.



Keeping you in my thoughts. I hope everything is ok <3


----------



## MRdobolina

the news .. how the fuck can a person shoot children ...


----------



## Oona

My work computer has officially crapped itself. The only thing I can do is access the internet. None of my software programs work. And the head cheese up at corporate says "maybe next week" I'll get a working computer. _*IF*_ she decides to come down here. 


FML -_-


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Federal Express. Need I say more?


----------



## MattB

Great plans involving me are being made, without me.


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Great plans involving me are being made, without me.



I hate it when that happens. Stupid judges and juries! :doh:


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> I hate it when that happens. Stupid judges and juries! :doh:



Heh.  

Seriously though, I need to start my own business. This is getting real annoying...


----------



## Dromond

I'm annoyed at humanity in general, and certain worldviews in particular.

There are days I don't want to live on this planet anymore.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I am in Chicago and therefore generally in a good mood but will only be here until tomorrow evening. It would have been a perfect visit but my back decided to give out at random this morning before the trip and the pain has been growing increasingly worse. It's 3:30 am, I want to sleep I am tired! But I can't because the pain in back back is so terrible that I'm on the verge of crying even after taking 3 Tylenol. I'm so upset! Finally a break and this shit happens to me. Fuck.


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Still FedEx. They've been trying for 3 days to deliver my package, without realizing that, yes, the office they are delivering to closes at 4:30pm every day. Why on earth, then, would you try to deliver the package at 7:30pm, knowing no one will be there to accept it?

Furthermore, if you know the office is closed on Saturday, why would you try to deliver the package then?

Yet furthermore, if I file a "hold for pickup" online last night, why would you put the package back on the truck and try to deliver it...again?

This is why I wish I had at-door delivery. The community I live in has a package office, and stupid crap like this always happens with FedEx, since they don't make us a priority like UPS does. Looking forward to moving...


----------



## dharmabean

Nothing like going to sleep fighting with your partner, only to wake up to more fighting.


----------



## balletguy

dharmabean said:


> Nothing like going to sleep fighting with your partner, only to wake up to more fighting.



Oh no sorry..

It is a beautifull day out, and I feal like crap....


----------



## Mishty

Fucking fuckkity fuck.

Left my cuppa g'damn soup in the microwave,it almost burnt.
I did burn my fingers trying to grab it.

Forgot I put sugar in the jug,added boiling tea,put more sugar.
Super fucking sweet tea. 


Like...whoa.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*warning cross post from BHM Board....
invited 3 of my bestys to the beach in FL for a long weekend and THEY ALL SMOKE and I DON'T....they took over the patio....in the apt and everything is ABOUT grabbing a smoke on the way/during/after....ALIENATING and YUCKY*


----------



## Pandasaur

skin allergies....T_T


----------



## TwilightStarr

There was a big beautiful vintage stove and cabinet at the flea market today and I can't get them for they are expensive and I live in an apartment! :*(


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

My boyfriend not wanting to watch Homeland RIGHT NOW- after it was his idea


----------



## Weirdo890

Humanity is pissing me off. We preach peace and love at this time of year, and someone starts a fistfight at the post office.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My cousin, whom I love dearly, told me I could live rent-free in his guest house after I graduate from nursing school next year. Then he told me he was likely getting a divorce, and that they'd already decided he would have primary custody. 

Given his family's history of taking advantage of the rest of us, I was immediately suspicious of his motives. I hate myself for that. He and I have always been close, and he's never tried to take advantage of my helpfulness. His mother and sister have just nearly ruined his relationships with the rest of us.


----------



## Victoria08

The spider on my bedroom ceiling. I'm too short to reach it and get it the hell out of my room and I can't go to sleep knowing it's there.


----------



## Victoria08

Update: The spider is no longer a threat. I couldn't take it anymore. I think the spider knew I was getting ready to attack. IT WAS SELF-DEFENSE! And since I fell off the bed while shrieking and slapping the air, I truly think that I am the real victim here.


----------



## balletguy

Victoria08 said:


> Update: The spider is no longer a threat. I couldn't take it anymore. I think the spider knew I was getting ready to attack. IT WAS SELF-DEFENSE! And since I fell off the bed while shrieking and slapping the air, I truly think that I am the real victim here.



haha.

I am just up way too early on a Sunday morning


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Heh.
> 
> Seriously though, I need to start my own business. This is getting real annoying...



Good luck with that. I have a couple friends IRL that have done just that, one is doing great, the other decent, but the bottom line is that both are happy is hell to be in total charge of their own life and destiny. I have come close twice to going out on my own and both times something snagged the deal, only for it to be rather fortuitous for me as the bottom dropped out of the industry that I am in months later in both instances, saving me from what would have been a real rough go of it. But I still want to do it at the next good economic opportunity.


----------



## Sweetie

My sleep schedule is all screwed up. I'm up all friggin night and sleeping in the daytime. I HATE THIS.


----------



## bbwlibrarian

It's Sunday, the day that I normally give in and "live a little" food-wise... meaning that I eat sugar. Well, I ate a couple of cranberry scones and some chocolate today, and now I feel like crap... headache, stomach ache, funny taste in my mouth...

I can hear Gary Taubes and that guy from Fat Head saying, "I told you so!"


----------



## dharmabean

I'm totally out of sync with stuff. I broke a cabinet door. I burned my breakfast. I can't get motivated to work. I am not sure what the hell my problem is.


----------



## ConnieLynn

dharmabean said:


> I'm totally out of sync with stuff. I broke a cabinet door. I burned my breakfast. I can't get motivated to work. I am not sure what the hell my problem is.



On those types of days, I just say screw it and veg out. I figure I'm being sent a message to do so


----------



## Victoria08

It's snowing .


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Not sleeping good. Extremely tired no matter what, to the point I'm having problems talking properly. It's taking me forever to find words or names, It took me 10 minutes to try to tell my dad that I needed to go to "Aldis" today, I called it "Wallies" and "Walgreens" even though mentally, I knew what I was trying to say. I couldn't find the word for "Coffee" or "Soda" earlier too. 

:doh:


----------



## EMH1701

The new co-worker (I'll call her B) did not get her stuff done on Friday. I don't know if the boss will make me & the other experienced co-worker (I'll call her S) finish the job today. And I've got new job duties to learn tomorrow since I'm taking over partly for the co-worker who just left us the other week.


----------



## CleverBomb

Insomnia...


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm so sick and tired of coughing. I took some robitussen but it made me feel really weird. I've never been affected by the stuff before but it was awful. (rapid heart beat) So i need to get something different but no car till the evening!


----------



## penguin

I stayed up too late playing SWTOR (but it was still really hot when I went to bed at 1!) and my daughter woke me up at 5. It's going to be another hot day  I'm already cranky and needing a nap, and it's not yet 7am!


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Grading finals, and knowing that some of my students are doomed to fail, despite my best efforts.


----------



## Oona

Work! 

-_-


----------



## x0emnem0x

My friend called me to complain about the most childish thing I've ever heard... he is 19 almost 20. We're mature adults but he was acting like a baby! He called to tell me how upset he was that -after- he begged his parents into letting him and his sister open a Christmas present early (they didn't want them to), he found that his parents bought him a Columbia (it's an expensive jacket, $70) and it was 2 sizes too big, he was angry because he told them beforehand he can fit into a large... okay no big deal that's not something to be so upset about but he keeps going on about it and not only is he unappreciative of it, he basically says that if they don't take it back and get another one that he will just take it back and get the money back - mind you this is a $70 jacket they got him! It just amazes me how childish he was about the whole thing, meanwhile I'm sitting here not even expecting anything for Christmas, but I just wanted to tell him to quit whining like a little 10 year old... seriously. Not to mention that is only one of the things he is getting, he has been bragging about his parents getting him an iPhone for months and how they might let him go to New York for New Years... and you're complaining about a fucking jacket?


----------



## HottiMegan

This culture up in the mountains vs down in Chico. All the boys around here talk about guns. Wanting guns, shooting guns, having guns. Max came home from school convinced that one of his friends brought an umbrella gun to school today. I hate how gun centered the culture up here is. Max had sweet, non-violent friends down in Chico. Now he comes home talking about how all his friends have guns. Makes me to not let him go visit friends if guns are going to be involved. I will never, ever bring a gun into my house with children. I'm not going to begrudge others from having theirs but it sickens me at how violent the culture is up here. We're in the boonies, there's no need for so many guns. All this sucks so much more after Friday's events.


----------



## ConnieLynn

HottiMegan said:


> I'm so sick and tired of coughing. I took some robitussen but it made me feel really weird. I've never been affected by the stuff before but it was awful. (rapid heart beat) So i need to get something different but no car till the evening!



Spoon full of honey and spoon full of vinegar mixed in a little hot water.


----------



## Ruffie

I have three right now
1) People going on and on on Facebook and in person about people saying Happy Holidays instead of Merry Christmas. I mean really what if they have no idea what you believe in and want to wish you well? Can you get off your high horse long enough to return the sentiment and return the greeting without preaching to them? 

2) The materialism of Christmas. Everyone is on and on about what they bough and want for Christmas. Posting pictures of tons of presents under the tree and not much mention about the time spent with friends and loved ones or the memories created.

3) People bitching and moaning about how broke they are and yet can afford things like beauty treatments, a new boat or car, or trips amongst other things. I have taken back cans and bottles in order to get some groceries or gas um excuse me that is broke not what your describing.


----------



## HottiMegan

UGH!! I just found out father in law is coming friday.. The house is a sty cuz i was sick! I just found out like 10 minutes ago. It was up in the air, wanting him to come up after xmas so he could stay longer.. ugh.. So now, while wheezing and coughing, i get to scrub the place from top to bottom..


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Ruffie said:


> 2) The materialism of Christmas. Everyone is on and on about what they bough and want for Christmas. Posting pictures of tons of presents under the tree and not much mention about the time spent with friends and loved ones or the memories created.



Some of us have truly unsufferable families (especially my extendeds) and, really, as a result, Christmas has become a "I'm just here for the pointless gifts" occasion.

But, I do agree with the sentiment. Let's spend less time worrying about what the other person would like for Christmas and more time working on ourselves, and our families, so that we can truly enjoy the season together. And, let's face it: most of that junk is going in the trash anyway.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Ruffie said:


> I have three right now
> 1) People going on and on on Facebook and in person about people saying Happy Holidays instead of Merry Christmas. I mean really what if they have no idea what you believe in and want to wish you well? Can you get off your high horse long enough to return the sentiment and return the greeting without preaching to them?
> 
> 2) The materialism of Christmas. Everyone is on and on about what they bough and want for Christmas. Posting pictures of tons of presents under the tree and not much mention about the time spent with friends and loved ones or the memories created.
> 
> 3) People bitching and moaning about how broke they are and yet can afford things like beauty treatments, a new boat or car, or trips amongst other things. I have taken back cans and bottles in order to get some groceries or gas um excuse me that is broke not what your describing.



I saw a pic for your #1 the other day, lol it said "Happy whatever doesn't offend you" I totally feel you on all these points though, I'm not even having Christmas on Christmas, having it a week later and just being around family. <3


----------



## SuperMishe

I'm annoyed that I just started watching Homeland On Demand, am currently watching episode 7 of season one, and now it says all the rest of the episodes "end" tomorrow. As in won't be available to watch!  I can't watch the rest of the season in 2 hours! wtf


----------



## Pandasaur

It annoys me when you go from one dating website...to another..and you keep getting messages from the same person you keep blocking. This is the 3rd time! Including one dating app and 2 dating websites....Stop finding me


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Pandasaur said:


> It annoys me when you go from one dating website...to another..and you keep getting messages from the same person you keep blocking. This is the 3rd time! Including one dating app and 2 dating websites....Stop finding me



Oh God... been there, done that! The one FA in my area that trolls the internet at all hours of the night *always* finds my profile the second I put one up on any dating website, even before I post a picture. Then, this awkward exchange happens:

"Hi again, [name]."
"Oh, uh, hi...you. Do I know you?"
"Yeah. You were on [dating website] and then we went out to [restaurant] a while back."
"Oh. It's you. Well, I guess I shouldn't expect every fat chick in SEKY to listen to Catherine Wheel."
"And I guess I shouldn't expect a non-creepy FA to be on [dating website]."

*deletes profile*

And this is why I'm gravitating towards niche websites without free memberships. Sure, I'd possibly end up in an LDR, but it's better than being hit on by the same person 80 times.


----------



## Pandasaur

bbwlibrarian said:


> Oh God... been there, done that! The one FA in my area that trolls the internet at all hours of the night *always* finds my profile the second I put one up on any dating website, even before I post a picture. Then, this awkward exchange happens:
> 
> "Hi again, [name]."
> "Oh, uh, hi...you. Do I know you?"
> "Yeah. You were on [dating website] and then we went out to [restaurant] a while back."
> "Oh. It's you. Well, I guess I shouldn't expect every fat chick in SEKY to listen to Catherine Wheel."
> "And I guess I shouldn't expect a non-creepy FA to be on [dating website]."
> 
> *deletes profile*
> 
> And this is why I'm gravitating towards niche websites without free memberships. Sure, I'd possibly end up in an LDR, but it's better than being hit on by the same person 80 times.




Bwhahaha that is too funny. A 20 year old guy who lives like 5 miles from me does the same freaking thing. I was on a paid membership site before, Match.com, T_T no results. Might try it again.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My wallet is missing, and I fly out Sunday. I love spending time at the DMV.


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Hey, students. Don't whine to your instructor when you don't get the grade you expect, especially when you don't put in the effort to look over the materials so lovingly gathered for you at various points throughout the course, or bother to apply the information from the comments in your papers to future assignments. Don't tell me that the only reason that your paper was copied off of the web is because your "teenage daughter wrote it" for you because cheating is not "the way you roll."

Not an excuse. Not an excuse at all.


----------



## Oona

Being told to stop wearing nice clothes and doing my hair/makeup because it makes the other ladies I work with feel like they have to do the same. 

Wait, what? Last I checked we are all individuals... ya know, with our own minds and what not. Sorry that me wanting to dress/look nice makes you feel like you have to, but I'm not gonna stop!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My friend is pissed off at me over a text message.
What text message? I have no fucking idea. When I asked her she told me "Re-read my messages and maybe you'll figure it out" .... I told her that I cleared my inbox because it only holds 150 messages and I clean it out like every night.. She just responded with "Oh well maybe I'll hear from you later. Have a good sleep" 

-_-V Thanks to that stress, I fell asleep for a little over a half hour and woke up because I had a nightmare, went back to bed only to wake up after an hour because I had ANOTHER nightmare. Both were about her ending our friendship. 

I only have two friends in this whole state, I love them both dearly, we've been through a lot together and I just can't stand it when either of them are mad at me. But at this point, I am too tired to care but trying not to act like it because I am coherent enough to know that.. would be BAD. 


150% Pissed. I was supposed to hang out with her tonight, I'm supposed to let her know, but honestly? All I want to do is sleep. I'm so tired, and depressed, and emotional, ughn. I feel like I'm being poked with pins all over my body, that's how irritated I am right now. 


[ *Long Story Short:* Friendship Drama is the cherry on top of my Feel-like-Crap-Sundae]


----------



## Rojodi

Oona said:


> Being told to stop wearing nice clothes and doing my hair/makeup because it makes the other ladies I work with feel like they have to do the same.
> 
> Wait, what? Last I checked we are all individuals... ya know, with our own minds and what not. Sorry that me wanting to dress/look nice makes you feel like you have to, but I'm not gonna stop!



You work in IT? Sounds so familiar to what two women went through earlier this year in the office I'm assigned.


----------



## Mathias

This new youtube layout would actually not be too bad if it didn't automatically play videos in a playlist.


----------



## Oona

Rojodi said:


> You work in IT? Sounds so familiar to what two women went through earlier this year in the office I'm assigned.



I work in the office for a medical transportation company. We don't deal with any members. Just coworkers.


----------



## Pandasaur

Excited when I thought I was doing great....only to find out my best wasn't good enough


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My boyfriends comforter didn't fit in the box so I won't be getting it for xmas... >( grrrr


----------



## Deven

I just need to get something off of my chest:

If I was to drive, drunk, and narrowly risk losing my life in an accident, severely injured (brain damage, etc,) I wouldn't be treated like a hero. At all. But, if I fall out of a 5th story window, drunk, with the same injuries, I'd be treated like a hero?

I don't get it.


----------



## EMH1701

My co-workers are driving me batty. Good thing I'm home today.

S keeps griping about B and B keeps messing things up. B will get herself fired if she keeps this up.


----------



## Oona

In a small victory, there is annoyance...

The corporate lady is here, with my new computer... but she refuses to set it up or let me set it up.


----------



## Librarygirl

So tonight is our work Xmas do and I had a stunning new dress to wear. Except I won't be going as I feel awful. I wrenched my shoulder on the Tube yesterday which seems to have set off my old whiplash injury and given me a migraine. Fed up ...and in pain


----------



## Sweetie

Oona said:


> Being told to stop wearing nice clothes and doing my hair/makeup because it makes the other ladies I work with feel like they have to do the same.
> 
> Wait, what? Last I checked we are all individuals... ya know, with our own minds and what not. Sorry that me wanting to dress/look nice makes you feel like you have to, but I'm not gonna stop!



OMGosh Oona, my mom used to go through this too. Mom's absolutely stunning and I think the people that complained were jealous. It makes me sad that today at 72 she very rarely pays any attention to her hair and makeup (although she's still naturally very pretty). I miss how she used to be so put together. Don't give into the negative people...just keep being YOU.


----------



## Surlysomething

Boooo. 

Feel better.





Librarygirl said:


> So tonight is our work Xmas do and I had a stunning new dress to wear. Except I won't be going as I feel awful. I wrenched my shoulder on the Tube yesterday which seems to have set off my old whiplash injury and given me a migraine. Fed up ...and in pain


----------



## Surlysomething

That's seriously some big-ass bullshit.

I don't think any employer has the right to say that and i'd love to see them try and enforce it. What's wrong with people? (other than most of them suck)



Oona said:


> Being told to stop wearing nice clothes and doing my hair/makeup because it makes the other ladies I work with feel like they have to do the same.
> 
> Wait, what? Last I checked we are all individuals... ya know, with our own minds and what not. Sorry that me wanting to dress/look nice makes you feel like you have to, but I'm not gonna stop!


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> That's seriously some big-ass bullshit.
> 
> I don't think any employer has the right to say that and i'd love to see them try and enforce it. What's wrong with people? (other than most of them suck)



Right? I was pissed! And one of the girls has been a good friend for 11 years! WTH?! I get that my job is basically a parts girl/data entry clerk, but damn! If I want to look good Im going to freaking look good! lol



Sweetie said:


> OMGosh Oona, my mom used to go through this too. Mom's absolutely stunning and I think the people that complained were jealous. It makes me sad that today at 72 she very rarely pays any attention to her hair and makeup (although she's still naturally very pretty). I miss how she used to be so put together. Don't give into the negative people...just keep being YOU.



Oh I won't! I went thru a serious low point in life where I just didn't give a crap how I looked and I'm finally back to my old self, so I'm gonna do my hair and makeup if I darn well please!


----------



## EMH1701

> Originally Posted by Oona
> Being told to stop wearing nice clothes and doing my hair/makeup because it makes the other ladies I work with feel like they have to do the same,



Record all of these incidents in writing and date them. If there is an HR department, you can go to it with your list. If your company is too small to have one, then you may be stuck having to either put up with it or look for a new job. Also make sure to get a copy of the dress code so you have something to show your manager if someone complains again. Tell them you are sticking to the rules, and if they want to change the rules officially, they should do so. Otherwise they have nothing to complain about.


----------



## Oona

EMH1701 said:


> Record all of these incidents in writing and date them. If there is an HR department, you can go to it with your list. If your company is too small to have one, then you may be stuck having to either put up with it or look for a new job. Also make sure to get a copy of the dress code so you have something to show your manager if someone complains again. Tell them you are sticking to the rules, and if they want to change the rules officially, they should do so. Otherwise they have nothing to complain about.



Unfortunately, its a tiny company and there is no HR department. It's simply calling corporate. Even that has repercussions though. I'm not allowed to jump my direct boss. So if I have an issue I need to talk to her. 

I haven't stopped what I'm doing. I still do my hair and makeup daily. If they want to write me up or anything like that, then it will get ugly.


----------



## HottiMegan

The muscles on my ribs hurt really bad. I had some terrible coughing fits last night.


----------



## spiritangel

things going on sale two days after I put in my order more annoyed at myself something said wait but I just wanted to get it over and done with cause it was boring non craft related stuffs.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

HottiMegan said:


> The muscles on my ribs hurt really bad. I had some terrible coughing fits last night.





spiritangel said:


> things going on sale two days after I put in my order more annoyed at myself something said wait but I just wanted to get it over and done with cause it was boring non craft related stuffs.



I hate when that happens Megan! I hope you start feeling better. <3

I also hate when that happens angel. It just happened to me the other day, too. :c


----------



## Pandasaur

back is freaking killing me...


----------



## Lovelyone

It bothers me that I no longer miss the biological "family" members who don't consider us to be family or treat us as such. I feel like I've lost my humanity or compassion or something.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I'm getting so flipping irritated with my friends thinking they know me better than I know myself. Stop telling me about all my flaws and let me handle my situations in the best way I know how. I'm not stupid. Quit treating me like I am.


----------



## Victoria08

Amazon UK...Don't say it only takes 15 minutes for a gift card to arrive via e-mail if that clearly isn't true. It's been 3 hours and it hasn't even been sent yet :doh:.

Yeah, I know - I'm impatient.


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Lovelyone said:


> It bothers me that I no longer miss the biological "family" members who don't consider us to be family or treat us as such. I feel like I've lost my humanity or compassion or something.



It's healthier that way, I think. If they're monsters, they should be treated as such--imaginary phantoms under the bed.


----------



## spiritangel

The hairy bikers have caved they have done a show called "The Hairy Dieters: How to Love Food and Lose Weight" just hate seeing everyone cave to society these days the funny thing is that we eat so much more processed food and not one show goes oh thats why.

I hate seeing all these great shows get all preechy


----------



## ODFFA

I've already gotten to spend time with some amazing people in my family that I rarely get to see and for the most part I enjoy them tremendously.....

What I realllly don't enjoy are the racial slurs and ignorant blanket judgements coming out of these otherwise lovely, intelligent people's mouths. Sad stuff. This country still has a loooong way to go.


----------



## Deven

Lovelyone said:


> It bothers me that I no longer miss the biological "family" members who don't consider us to be family or treat us as such. I feel like I've lost my humanity or compassion or something.





bbwlibrarian said:


> It's healthier that way, I think. If they're monsters, they should be treated as such--imaginary phantoms under the bed.



I agree with bbwlibrarian. My one brother disowned me when I was 6. I finally stopped caring about him when I was 20. It's easier that way, because he obviously doesn't care or miss me.


----------



## Gingembre

People not holding up their end of the bargain is realllllly annoying me today.


----------



## Librarygirl

Surlysomething said:


> Boooo.
> 
> Feel better.



Thanks
Still aching, but resting yesterday has helped. As it turns out the party may not have been as good as in previous years anyway...Trying to look on the bright side!


----------



## Pandasaur

Work...thats all that needs to be said


----------



## bbwlibrarian

The prospect of going to Walmart today (you know, last Friday before Christmas) after an exhausting marathon of grading tests and papers for the past four days.

Nutrition be damned. Where's my Dr. Pepper?!


----------



## MattB

Shoveling snow part one. Aye, and a heavy snow it be...


----------



## bbwlibrarian

True story.


----------



## CAMellie

I received a letter in the mail yesterday from the office of the doctor who performed my ectopic pregnancy surgery last month. The letter stated that I had "abnormal lab results" and that it was "imperative that I contact them immediately." I have a severe anxiety disorder so I immediately went into full-blown panic mode and called the office repeatedly...only to be routed to a voicemail every time. I never received a call back. So this morning I called as soon as I woke up and refused to be routed off again. They put me on hold and then the nurse came on to tell me that I needed to come in for a follow-up appointment just to make sure everything's okay. "So...nothing's wrong with my labs then?" "Oh no...did I mark that box again? I'm so sorry. I need to stop doing that. We just wanted to make an appointment with you."
:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh: *insert a wide variety of explicit words and terms here*


----------



## Oona

CAMellie said:


> I received a letter in the mail yesterday from the office of the doctor who performed my ectopic pregnancy surgery last month. The letter stated that I had "abnormal lab results" and that it was "imperative that I contact them immediately." I have a severe anxiety disorder so I immediately went into full-blown panic mode and called the office repeatedly...only to be routed to a voicemail every time. I never received a call back. So this morning I called as soon as I woke up and refused to be routed off again. They put me on hold and then the nurse came on to tell me that I needed to come in for a follow-up appointment just to make sure everything's okay. "So...nothing's wrong with my labs then?" "Oh no...did I mark that box again? I'm so sorry. I need to stop doing that. We just wanted to make an appointment with you."
> :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh: *insert a wide variety of explicit words and terms here*



UGH! That'd throw my anxiety into overdrive too :-/


----------



## Oona

I went to order my makeup refills online, since I'm almost out, only to discover they have jacked the prices up to almost DOUBLE what I paid last time.

This sucks! I have über sensitive skin and use only one kind of makeup... that idk if I can afford now -_-


----------



## Rowan

Amazed how even after 7 years some webmasters still use pictures from clear back in 2004 and 2005, using them on damn neared every single page of their multiple websites, even passing off old ass pictures as new content in order to make money for themselves having long long ago screwed over the model without a second thought. 

Thank God for being older, wiser and a much better judge of character now than I was when I was so young and didn't know better and innocent in the ways of pic ownership that I was unfortunately easily taken advantage of by dishonest shady people because I didn't know better. Thank God for wisdom gained with age!! :doh:


----------



## Pandasaur

My parents don't have any junk food in their house T_T


----------



## CAMellie

My sister's dog shit all over my living room and then started howling at the top of his lungs which woke up my poor husband who has to work the graveyard shift tonight!


----------



## Lovelyone

Since my mother passed away our holidays meals have gradually become a list of "what can we leave off this year?"
Who has a Thanksgiving without a turkey and pumpkin pie? OUR FAMILY
Who just found out that there wont be a turkey, fruit pies, pumpkin pies, cookies, a veggie tray, etc-this year? ME. 
Who has Easter dinner without a ham? That's right, our family. 

Who is starting to feel that it might be best to sleep all day on Christmas and avoid all the fucking drama? ME, that's right...ME. If I had the money I would order a pizza for myself and tell them all to go to hell.


----------



## Surlysomething

Then why don't you make some of the items then? Seems like a win to me!

I love Nanaimo bars but no one else makes them in my family so I make them every year. :eat2:



Lovelyone said:


> Since my mother passed away our holidays meals have gradually become a list of "what can we leave off this year?"
> Who has a Thanksgiving without a turkey and pumpkin pie? OUR FAMILY
> Who just found out that there wont be a turkey, fruit pies, pumpkin pies, cookies, a veggie tray, etc-this year? ME.
> Who has Easter dinner without a ham? That's right, our family.
> 
> Who is starting to feel that it might be best to sleep all day on Christmas and avoid all the fucking drama? ME, that's right...ME. If I had the money I would order a pizza for myself and tell them all to go to hell.


----------



## Lovelyone

Surlysomething said:


> Then why don't you make some of the items then? Seems like a win to me!
> 
> I love Nanaimo bars but no one else makes them in my family so I make them every year. :eat2:



Not that I feel like I have to explain what's bothering me to anybody but...
Had I known that these items would be excluded...and dwindled off our list I would have set aside the money to make them--I no longer have that money as I am on a limited monthly income. As it is right now I am the one who is doing ALL the food prep, baking and cooking so I feel that if I am doing it all, I should be the one to decide the menu.


----------



## Rojodi

How can a newspaper, in 2012, get an obituary wrong? One paper stated in my father-in-law's obit, that "Funeral plans at this time are undetermined, but a military burial, with full honors, has been discussed, according to family sources."

No!
Funeral plans ARE determined.
N0!
No military presence beyond his grandson - currently serving in the Navy and the ONLY person to be in full uniform - and a niece and her husband - officers in the Navy and have been requested to not wear their uniforms and have agreed!


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Lovelyone said:


> As it is right now I am the one who is doing ALL the food prep, baking and cooking so I feel that if I am doing it all, I should be the one to decide the menu.



As you should!


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. You don't have to explain anything. It was a suggestion.
Wow. You're something.




Lovelyone said:


> Not that I feel like I have to explain what's bothering me to anybody but...
> Had I known that these items would be excluded...and dwindled off our list I would have set aside the money to make them--I no longer have that money as I am on a limited monthly income. As it is right now I am the one who is doing ALL the food prep, baking and cooking so I feel that if I am doing it all, I should be the one to decide the menu.


----------



## Pandasaur

I know I should be sympathetic toward my friend who has a cold while we are on vacation together....but if she gets me sick..I will rip her face off


----------



## MattB

Caffeine withdrawal, but it has to be done.


----------



## Oona

MattB said:


> Caffeine withdrawal, but it has to be done.



I can't do that to myself. I get physically ill if I go without caffeine.

I guess that's what happens when you work at Starbucks for almost 5 years. And for two years I was a full time college student. I rarely slept lol. Coffee kept me goin!


----------



## spiritangel

That I went through the whole damn song and dance with my sister again about what she wanted me to bring and yet again I end up bringing my contribution home what really steams me is that I cooked the prawns to take with me and If I haddnt I could still make dumplings which even If i had stuck to original plans and made would not have been able to be cooked at her house owing to apparently a lack of room anywhere in her kitchen. Next year I am just sticking money in her account because seriously over trying to do anything nice she was excited about prawns two weeks ago then diddnt want any 

other than that I had lots of fun with my eldest niece


----------



## bbwlibrarian

spiritangel said:


> That I went through the whole damn song and dance with my sister again about what she wanted me to bring and yet again I end up bringing my contribution home what really steams me is that I cooked the prawns to take with me and If I haddnt I could still make dumplings which even If i had stuck to original plans and made would not have been able to be cooked at her house owing to apparently a lack of room anywhere in her kitchen. Next year I am just sticking money in her account because seriously over trying to do anything nice she was excited about prawns two weeks ago then diddnt want any



Yes! I know how this goes!

"Bring a dessert."
"K."
*brings best dessert*
*no one eats it*
"Oh, well, there were just so many different desserts..."

Yes, because instant banana pudding with Cool Whip, marshmallow fruit salad, and store-bought pie is better than a homemade pumpkin cake or my exact replica of our grandmother's Christmas bread... said no one ever.

And this is why I host the party now!  They don't like the food, they don't have to eat it.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

I hate feeling so grumpy on Christmas but I am in a foul mood where everything is annoying me. I've resigned myself to staying in bed all day and hoping things start looking up.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Jeeshcristina said:


> I hate feeling so grumpy on Christmas but I am in a foul mood where everything is annoying me. I've resigned myself to staying in bed all day and hoping things start looking up.



Same position. Being alone on Christmas sucks. Think I'm gonna stay off social networking sites for the next few days.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

kaylaisamachine said:


> Same position. Being alone on Christmas sucks. Think I'm gonna stay off social networking sites for the next few days.




Let's run away for a girls weekend in New Orleans. What do ya say?!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Jeeshcristina said:


> Let's run away for a girls weekend in New Orleans. What do ya say?!



Psh yeah! Who needs to pay rent this month? It's Christmas, they should give it to us for free. I'm down. Lol.


----------



## bbwlibrarian

I overindulged in the sugary items this holiday, and so now my skin is breaking out. Time to go no-carb hardcore until this junk clears up.


----------



## Sweetie

kaylaisamachine said:


> Same position. Being alone on Christmas sucks. Think I'm gonna stay off social networking sites for the next few days.



Nooo...don't stay off here...we can be alone together.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Sweetie said:


> Nooo...don't stay off here...we can be alone together.



Turns out I couldn't resist anyway. You got me now.


----------



## x0emnem0x

kaylaisamachine said:


> Turns out I couldn't resist anyway. You got me now.



I was alone, too, guys! We can all have each other.


----------



## EMH1701

The series ending of Merlin. Bah, humbug, BBC!


----------



## Sweetie

kaylaisamachine said:


> Turns out I couldn't resist anyway. You got me now.



Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!  I'd miss you too much:


----------



## Sweetie

x0emnem0x said:


> I was alone, too, guys! We can all have each other.



I'm liking the company I have while I'm alone.


----------



## Pandasaur

Sinus infection ugh


----------



## Oona

I think I'm getting sick. And I'm supposed to go see my daughter Saturday


----------



## HottiMegan

woke up with a headache.. sux


----------



## Mishty

I was whining with my cousin in the bathroom,saying I didn't feel sexy at all,for like moooonths,and she said maybe if I lost just a smidge of weight,I could fit into my sexy things again. 

I didn't need that kind of advice...thanks. 

I'll never get used to hearing people fix my random problems with weightloss.


----------



## HottiMegan

Mishty said:


> I was whining with my cousin in the bathroom,saying I didn't feel sexy at all,for like moooonths,and she said maybe if I lost just a smidge of weight,I could fit into my sexy things again.
> 
> I didn't need that kind of advice...thanks.
> 
> I'll never get used to hearing people fix my random problems with weightloss.



That is TOTALLY annoying! Like all of life's ills can be solved by weight loss. My mom used that garbage on me my whole life. "Oh you can't do that until you lose weight.. or that'll happen if you'll lose weight". Ugh. It's a wonder i'm as big as i am and have a terrible relationship with food thanks to being on a diet off and on since i was 7.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Gotta clean a lot more in the house, got the kitchen down today but still so much to do.


----------



## CastingPearls

Bad back spasms. 

Potent painkillers are helping but they're also making me hallucinate a wee bit. woowoowoo


----------



## bbwlibrarian

People attempting to run my life for me. Don't need any help, guys.


----------



## MattB

The mail doesn't get delivered to our stupid neighbourhood box thingy until after 5pm now. It's really irking me. I like to get the mail in the morning, but I don't like the thought of leaving the mail overnight in the box in winter when I have guitar parts on order.

Also, I hate winter with every fibre of my being. If I could get the Weather Machine(tm) finished, I'd eradicate it permanently.

I need caffeine.


----------



## Rojodi

My father-in-law had his funeral wishes WRITTEN out and notorized, yet there are NON-relatives telling my wife and sister-in-law what their father WOULD have wanted.

NO, he didn't want a military honor guard!
NO, he didn't want a church service!
NO, he didn't want a wake!
NO, he didn't want politicians to make speeches!
NO, he didn't want his criminally insane son there!

What, can't these people read?


----------



## EMH1701

HottiMegan said:


> That is TOTALLY annoying! Like all of life's ills can be solved by weight loss. My mom used that garbage on me my whole life. "Oh you can't do that until you lose weight.. or that'll happen if you'll lose weight". Ugh. It's a wonder i'm as big as i am and have a terrible relationship with food thanks to being on a diet off and on since i was 7.



If I waited until I lost weight to do everything, I'd never do anything.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

A Tuesday holiday where I have to go in Monday and then get teased with a day off, then back to work. Screwed up calendar this year...


----------



## HottiMegan

EMH1701 said:


> If I waited until I lost weight to do everything, I'd never do anything.



Exactly. I have never let my size stop me unless i know it would be unsafe.


----------



## Sweetie

My damn nervous habits... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Rojodi

It's snowing AGAIN!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My roots were coming in pretty bad, so I bleached my hair again. I was EXPECTING light-blue streaks through out my hair. Instead? I got PINK. Like Bubblegum/Fairy Pink. 

WtAF!? I'm hoping in a week I can pick up some purple Splat! hair dye and have Magenta hair again. <3 That will make me EXTREMELY happy.


----------



## dharmabean

Because most people don't realize in death, it's not about the wishes of the person who passes away... it's about whatever it takes to ease their sadness, mourning, etc.


I am sorry your wife, and you, are going through this. Just help her hold his memory in a positive way.




Rojodi said:


> My father-in-law had his funeral wishes WRITTEN out and notorized, yet there are NON-relatives telling my wife and sister-in-law what their father WOULD have wanted.
> 
> NO, he didn't want a military honor guard!
> NO, he didn't want a church service!
> NO, he didn't want a wake!
> NO, he didn't want politicians to make speeches!
> NO, he didn't want his criminally insane son there!
> 
> What, can't these people read?


----------



## Gingembre

Kicking the new year off with a mystery infection of the face. :-( One side if my face is fine, the other looks like i have a hamster pouch with a whole walnut inside. :-(


----------



## Tad

(Gingembre: ouch! I hope you can get that looked at soon)

The city somehow managed to take an ordinary snow fall, and use it to coat all the sidewalks in lumpy ice. If they'd done nothing then all we'd have is packed snow, which is slippery but not so bad, and it can be ploughed away. It takes a special degree of screw up to make things worse than doing nothing at all. (and the ice that is there now will not plough away, it is hard and bonded to the cement underneath....grumble, going to make my walk to work miserable for ages, but it is far worse for anyone with mobility/balance challenges)


----------



## x0emnem0x

So my mom needs to do laundry and all she is doing is complaining about it and the suckier thing is we spent yesterday getting some draino stuff (really powerful with sulfuric acid so hoping it would work) I'm not sure if it helped or the drain just went down but it finally reached the bottom of the sink and we were gonna try to unclog it more and then what? My stupid ass brother takes his laundry when he knows damn well the sink is plugged and that my mother needs to do laundry and he just does his own when the sinks not unplugged. Now we have to wait to unplug it again. Mind you he is like 28 years old and still lives at home you'd think he have common sense!


----------



## Rojodi

dharmabean said:


> Because most people don't realize in death, it's not about the wishes of the person who passes away... it's about whatever it takes to ease their sadness, mourning, etc.
> 
> 
> I am sorry your wife, and you, are going through this. Just help her hold his memory in a positive way.



Everyone grieves in his or her way, and we tried to do as HE asked. Our families were fine with it, it was people who did not know him, or barely did, that were the problem.

It was an odd grave yard service. It snowed, and he HATED snow, but his wife loved it. We joked that she was doing it to piss him off! LOL


----------



## Lamia

So this group I used to be involved in is doing a fundraiser for juvenile diabetes which I think is a great idea. The person talks about why we're raising money etc. then feels the need to add the following :

:Sam, as you can see, is cute. He also has juvenile diabetes. Its not his fault, of course. Its not like hes a giant fatty or anything."


In other words this is to raise money for people who don't deserve diabetes not like the big fatties that deserve it. :doh:

It's just further evidence of how much people are comfortable with spewing fat bigotry, it's especially heinous in the middle of heartfelt sympathy.


----------



## Blackjack

Lamia said:


> So this group I used to be involved in is doing a fundraiser for juvenile diabetes which I think is a great idea. The person talks about why we're raising money etc. then feels the need to add the following :
> 
> :Sam, as you can see, is cute. He also has juvenile diabetes. Its not his fault, of course. Its not like hes a giant fatty or anything."
> 
> 
> In other words this is to raise money for people who don't deserve diabetes not like the big fatties that deserve it. :doh:
> 
> It's just further evidence of how much people are comfortable with spewing fat bigotry, it's especially heinous in the middle of heartfelt sympathy.



Call them out on that shit.


----------



## CAMellie

My sister's boyfriend is playing Couch Commando and watching basketball and Seinfeld. It's like he looked in my mind to find both of my least favorite things to watch. :doh:


----------



## TwilightStarr

I can't figure out how to get none kindle ebooks that I already have on my computer onto my kindle  They aren't the right format I think.
But I am stubborn and I won't stop until I figure this out!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

TwilightStarr said:


> I can't figure out how to get none kindle ebooks that I already have on my computer onto my kindle  They aren't the right format I think.
> But I am stubborn and I won't stop until I figure this out!



1) Download Calibre
2) Install it and verify that it recognizes your Kindle Device (connect it via USB first, obviously)
3) Locate your ebook files in a folder, then drag/drop them into the Calibre window. Calibre will sort them accordingly.
4) Just like in iTunes, select the books, edit titles/metadata accordingly.
5) Highlight the files you want, and choose transfer to Device, and make sure it's your Kindle. It will ask you first that it may need to convert.
6) Click OK and monitor the progress. There'll be a little spinning animated thingy in the lower right hand corner of processing "jobs"
7) Once the transfer is done, disconnect your Kindle (remove device in Windows), turn on the Kindle and the books should be there.

EPUB and MOBI book formats are the easiest to convert to Kindle, as it retains most of the formatting. Text and PDF ebooks are a bit trickier, esp. if they're graphically-intensive.

Calibre by itself is an exellent e-book reader for your PC, and it's also mobile-enabled, so you can copy it to a USB key and run it as an app on any computer.

Good luck!


----------



## dharmabean

Meth Heads, Dope Freaks, Zombies, Druggies, Crack Heads.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> 1) Download Calibre
> 2) Install it and verify that it recognizes your Kindle Device (connect it via USB first, obviously)
> 3) Locate your ebook files in a folder, then drag/drop them into the Calibre window. Calibre will sort them accordingly.
> 4) Just like in iTunes, select the books, edit titles/metadata accordingly.
> 5) Highlight the files you want, and choose transfer to Device, and make sure it's your Kindle. It will ask you first that it may need to convert.
> 6) Click OK and monitor the progress. There'll be a little spinning animated thingy in the lower right hand corner of processing "jobs"
> 7) Once the transfer is done, disconnect your Kindle (remove device in Windows), turn on the Kindle and the books should be there.
> 
> EPUB and MOBI book formats are the easiest to convert to Kindle, as it retains most of the formatting. Text and PDF ebooks are a bit trickier, esp. if they're graphically-intensive.
> 
> Calibre by itself is an exellent e-book reader for your PC, and it's also mobile-enabled, so you can copy it to a USB key and run it as an app on any computer.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you so much for posting all this! 
And if I hadn't figured all this out last night, then this information would have made my day!
But like I said I am stubborn! lol 
Calibre was the 4th & last program I downloaded last night and it was actually really easy to use. 
Either way I am a Taurus and super stubborn when it comes to certain things so I am glad I figured out this when I did, if not I would have been up all night til I did!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

I feel annoyed by everyone and everything today. Roar!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Me too, girlie. 

Must be something in the air. 




Jeeshcristina said:


> I feel annoyed by everyone and everything today. Roar!!


----------



## HottiMegan

my back/shoulder is hurting.. i think i spent too much time on my computer.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I'm feeling crummy but I can't tell if its because I'm getting sick or because I didn't sleep well last night.


----------



## Oona

My ex has gone psycho. He logged into my Photobucket account (and who knows what other online accounts) and sent me pictures from it telling me how "Sexy Beyond Recognition" I am. And while I do appreciate a good compliment, stalker status compliments just freak me out.

I spent the first hour at work changing all my online passwords and recovery info. -_-


----------



## x0emnem0x

The list of things that keep going wrong in my life...
-Car battery went dead, $70+ for a new one
-Basement sink is clogged, can't do laundry, $200+ to fix that
-My mom has been depressed A LOT, she has no money, she hasn't been able to pay house or car payment in 2 months, just stressful in general
-Closest friend stopped talking to me
-One of my best friends since kindergarten is moving away from me to Texas (800+ miles currently where my boyfriend lives)
-Boyfriend and I not doing so well
-School starting in 10 days
-I can't seem to get warm and all I wanna do for the rest of my life is sleep and eat, unfortunately that isn't possible. :<

Oh wait, this is called the *one* NON-DIMS RELATED Thing Annoying You Most...
Well, that's all of it.


----------



## spiritangel

Waiting waiting and waiting in this crazy heat for a taxi to get home out of the heat


----------



## OneHauteMama

My brother's "girlfriend" is pissing me off. Starting Facebook drama. :doh: She basically took something I said, twisted it and directed it at herself, and then flounced and deleted me. When I tried to explain that she took it the wrong way, she still claimed she had a "right to be upset"...about something completely IMAGINED. 

She then waited 4 days to come at me again, claiming she had apologized (um, she said "Well I'm sorry, but that really upset me and I had a right to be upset"...that's not an apology, it's an excuse for immature behavior) and said she sent me another friend request. I got no such request. Then she comes back with "We're family". No. We're not. My brother is not marrying you. You're more roommates than anything else. He's staying there because he can't afford to leave. I've never met you. You've made promises to send things you bought for my daughter and then you sold them. We're not family. 

And now she says "If you want to add me back, that's fine". Um. How about no? You had the maturity level of a 5 year old, deleted me because you were mad about some imagined wrong (the equivalent of picking up your ball and going home) and now you want me to add your drama-carrying ass back on my friends list? Um no. You're not my friend. My friends talk to me when something is wrong. My friends are adults...not children trapped in grown-up bodies.

*whew*


----------



## Diana_Prince245

This cough that I've had since Thanksgiving has gotten worse. I really wish my doc had taken me seriously when I told her it wasn't like the coughs I usually get after I cold.


----------



## Oona

I've been sick all weekend. And I'm still sick.

-_-


----------



## HottiMegan

I can't remember the last time i had a truly decent night sleep. I am so tired.


----------



## MattB

This is a vague work reference, but I'm really getting annoyed that pretty much any decision made at my company has to go through a 20-30 "reply-to-all" email chain of inane comments and chatter before getting resolved. (For example- there's one person that responds "I LOVE It!!" within 5 minutes of any message...ANY message...)

There's no way I can ask to be spared getting copied on these until the denouement either. Others have tried...


----------



## Victoria08

I was just looking through the pictures my brother sent me of him and his girlfriend in Paris over Christmas. She looks so damn miserable in every picture. You know what - you're in Paris with a guy that loves you (even though you're kind of a bitch), would it kill you to crack a smile?


----------



## kaylaisamachine

My boyfriend's friend was going to deliver a TV today, so I said I would wait at his house for him to receive it instead of going to pick up my paycheck. Last minute, he decides that he is going to do it a different day, after I've already waited all day for him and now it's too late to go pick up my paycheck. 



Just tell me WHY.


----------



## Pandasaur

skin allergies


----------



## Surlysomething

Your business ALWAYS comes first when there's a paycheck involved. Don't be left hanging. 




kaylaisamachine said:


> My boyfriend's friend was going to deliver a TV today, so I said I would wait at his house for him to receive it instead of going to pick up my paycheck. Last minute, he decides that he is going to do it a different day, after I've already waited all day for him and now it's too late to go pick up my paycheck.
> 
> 
> 
> Just tell me WHY.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Surlysomething said:


> Your business ALWAYS comes first when there's a paycheck involved. Don't be left hanging.



I definitely know that now. Believe me. I hate feeling like I wasted a whole day doing nothing. :/


----------



## Surlysomething

Live and learn, lady. 

I get my cheque and head STRAIGHT to the bank! Cha-ching! 




kaylaisamachine said:


> I definitely know that now. Believe me. I hate feeling like I wasted a whole day doing nothing. :/


----------



## dharmabean

It's 11:49pm here. I was extremely exhausted when I got home from work. I fixed dinner and fell asleep almost immediately after... that about 7:30. I am now reaping it. I'll be up for hours now, and I to get up for work at 6am.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*MY HEATING GUY has been stalling cause his plate is too full and it looks like my moving date is being MOVED for the 3rd time due to NUMB NUTS as I call him....he text an apology to me...lame lame lame...i want time back...ain't happening....so frustrated and so ready to move...packing is in high gear.waaaaa/*


----------



## spiritangel

Its such a little thing but my youngest niece shows more affection for my ex boyfriend than she does me. It just makes me sad because she spends so much more time with him to.


----------



## ODFFA

Normally my lazy ass would be pretty happy to not have any work come through, but today... not so much. I dont say this too easily, but Im all holidayd out. Come on work people, lets do this.


----------



## Donna

Job seekers who are just plain unprofessional. I'm not talking a simple typo or grammatical error on your resume or cover letter...I tend to overlook those when I am reviewing resumes. I also tend to overlook some things in the verbal interview because I am usually just as nervous interviewing someone as they are to be interviewed and I tend to chatter when I am nervous. However, when you come into our office for your face to face interview, it is not acceptable to tell the person you are interviewing with, "yo, you think I could get that girl's phone number who was at the front desk? She's hot." When said interviewer replys, "No and that is a very inappropriate statement, sir" one should never, ever follow-up by stating, "I'll just ask shorty for it when I leave here." 

Seriously? If it didn't happen to me, and there weren't three other people there who overheard and confirmed I wasn't hallucinating, I wouldn't have believed it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Donna said:


> Job seekers who are just plain unprofessional. I'm not talking a simple typo or grammatical error on your resume or cover letter...I tend to overlook those when I am reviewing resumes. I also tend to overlook some things in the verbal interview because I am usually just as nervous interviewing someone as they are to be interviewed and I tend to chatter when I am nervous. However, when you come into our office for your face to face interview, it is not acceptable to tell the person you are interviewing with, "yo, you think I could get that girl's phone number who was at the front desk? She's hot." When said interviewer replys, "No and that is a very inappropriate statement, sir" one should never, ever follow-up by stating, "I'll just ask shorty for it when I leave here."
> 
> Seriously? If it didn't happen to me, and there weren't three other people there who overheard and confirmed I wasn't hallucinating, I wouldn't have believed it.


So when does he start?


----------



## CleverBomb

BigBeautifulMe said:


> So when does he start?


Warning: Keyboard/Carbonated Beverage Interface event initiated. 

Please Stand By.


----------



## HottiMegan

The specialists we go see for Max all know we travel 100+ miles to see them. I just don't understand why the find it reasonable to give us appointments at 8 in the morning! I am leaving well before 6am tomorrow to get Max's hearing tested. I am SOOOOOOOO not a morning person. I see a longish nap in my day tomorrow after we get home.


----------



## Mathias

My driving instructor's a dick, and I can't ask for a new one.


----------



## x0emnem0x

The fact that I love orange juice so much but I don't love the fact that it makes my taste buds flare up like a bitch!


----------



## Victoria08

Snow. Again. 
I can't believe I made it to work and back without getting into an accident.


----------



## EMH1701

Work. (I'm working from home today which is why I'm here.)

Found out this morning that my co-worker, B, loaded a contract for Unilever under Procter & Gamble's vendor ID, so I had to cancel it. I'm worried now about what else she loaded wrong. If the competitors see each others' info, including advertising rates, that is a very bad thing. If she loaded something else incorrectly and the competitor gets a bill for it because we don't find out about it until it's too late, they will see the advertising rates. 

Co-worker S is training her, not me. But B does not pay attention to detail, which is not a good thing in this job. It can cost the company money.


----------



## Aust99

A rock flicked up when I was driving today and chipped my windscreen.... Which then proceeded to crack.... Booooo!!!! Need to replace.


----------



## Oona

The tail end of this dang cold is just obnoxious!


----------



## Weirdo890

Oona said:


> The tail end of this dang cold is just obnoxious!



Tell me about it!


----------



## CastingPearls

Seems like everyone has that cold. My doctor's office was so full of sick sniffling hacking patients, half the staff out themselves, no one could give me my B12 shot. I'm thankful I escaped this round esp since everyone in this house has it but now I'm dragging butt because I can't have my shot til Monday.


----------



## Micara

I've been sick since Saturday. I had fever, chills, congestion, and a horrible hacking cough since then. My fever finally broke on Tuesday, so I decided to go into work today even though I was up coughing all last night. I went in and left at 12:30, and by the time I got home I was running a fever again. I just want to crawl in a hole and die.


----------



## Oona

Micara said:


> I've been sick since Saturday. I had fever, chills, congestion, and a horrible hacking cough since then. My fever finally broke on Tuesday, so I decided to go into work today even though I was up coughing all last night. I went in and left at 12:30, and by the time I got home I was running a fever again. I just want to crawl in a hole and die.



Sounds like the same virus I had/have. 

Drink tea, keep food to basics (clear soups w/ no solids, crackers, etc) and LOTS of rest! 

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## dharmabean

EMH1701 said:


> Co-worker S is training her, not me. But B does not pay attention to detail, which is not a good thing in this job. It can cost the company money.



... not to mention business, reputation, jobs....

:doh:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I am so annoyed with VERIZON...they place an appointment for NEW service and then 10 days later call and tell me that FIOS is not available ...now i get to start all over with COMCAST....and they seem easier to deal with; as they have these guys in little boxes to talk to...but then they say you have to call to place order and then I call and they say go ONLINE to place order...feel like a ping pong ball....LOSING*


----------



## TwilightStarr

I am so sick and tired of prescription pain pills! And the fact that damn near 75% of the people I know take them.

If you want to suck at life and be an addict that's your choice but I am seriously afraid of what I might do to the next person who talks about unnecessarily needing/wanting a pain pill!


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm tired of being congested. I haven't been able to taste or smell anything.


----------



## Pandasaur

>.< percentage cut to my check ughhhhhh! ....At least we get it back later on but it was still a pretty big cut


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Just because I let you come over and you decide you're going to take care of me because I'm sick doesn't mean I want to have sex with you. I'm sick, dammit!


----------



## Victoria08

Unwanted advice on my life. "You should walk to work / you should go to the gym / you should try and talk to your dad / you should eat this not that / you should be more social."

Really? I mean..._really_? How about you offer me advice on how to improve my life once you have your own in order. Talk to me then.
*eye twitch*


----------



## spiritangel

heat heat and more heat, I loose all energy (what little I do have) and can barely function and we are in for a hot hot hot summer sigh


----------



## Lovelyone

OMGoodness....sick since Christmas. First and intestinal problem, then the flu, then the worst case of insomnia I have EVER had, and now a stomach virus (read as the flu) and a sinus infection. I swear if feels as if I haven't felt good in over a month.


----------



## Allie Cat

After recently coming to terms with enjoying my size and the possibility of more of it, I discovered today that in order to get the surgery I need, I should weigh less than 210 pounds. I don't weigh less than 210 pounds. I am DEEPLY ANNOYED.


----------



## Oona

I'm at work on a Saturday. Theres nothing for me to do but I have to make up the hours.

And I just sneezed 10 times in a row and got über light-headed


&#664;&#717;&#664;


----------



## balletguy

Oona said:


> I'm at work on a Saturday. Theres nothing for me to do but I have to make up the hours.
> 
> And I just sneezed 10 times in a row and got über light-headed
> 
> 
> &#664;&#717;&#664;



god bless you


----------



## Oona

balletguy said:


> god bless you



Thanks hun ^_^


----------



## x0emnem0x

Day 3 of still being miserably sick and I've got to go back to school on Monday... FML. 

Oh and my sister needs me to babysit today... for 8 hours... but as sick as I am I know that wouldn't be a good idea but I'm basically their only choice. Bleh this sucks.


----------



## Oona

x0emnem0x said:


> Day 3 of still being miserably sick and I've got to go back to school on Monday... FML.
> 
> Oh and my sister needs me to babysit today... for 8 hours... but as sick as I am I know that wouldn't be a good idea but I'm basically their only choice. Bleh this sucks.



Aw I hope you feel better soon! I'd make you soup if you lived closer and not, you know, a billion miles away from me.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I have to clean the apartment today while I'm sick before my roommates come home possibly this weekend. All the chemicals are going to make my throat BURN.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Oona said:


> Aw I hope you feel better soon! I'd make you soup if you lived closer and not, you know, a billion miles away from me.



TY wife <3 haha I'd do the same for you!


----------



## Oona

x0emnem0x said:


> TY wife <3 haha I'd do the same for you!



Woo! It pays to have a wifey! <3


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm just tired, cranky, and congested. It's sapping me of my energy.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My friends lack of proper priority placements which cause her to need to spend the night at my house. :doh:


----------



## dharmabean

This woman in this town that I've started to become friends with, came to me with some issues she is having with her man. She's in college, has two kids. She's trying to better herself. He demanded he go to college with her. Proceeded to start a fight at the library while she was trying to take her finals... She asked what she should do.

We all go out to sing karaoke, he flirts with every female in the bar... and leaves her sitting in the corner. She asked me repeatedly to talk to him, which I've refused. 

Instead, I told her she needs to talk to him about her concerns. But, I also told her to keep her priorities in check. School and kids are more important than a man who can't be supportive of this. I never once said anything negative, bashing, or name calling about him. I told her that she needs to think for herself. Something in her told her to go to college and better herself, and she should keep that in mind. Instead, she showed him the conversation and said she can't be friends anymore. 

.. full ride grants for 2 years of college being thrown down the drain for man.

Nothing like people coming to you, asking for advice and your opinion. 

You provide said advice/opinion.

They come back and say, "I don't think I can be friends with you." :: shakes head ::

Order of priorities are askewed.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

dharmabean said:


> Nothing like people coming to you, asking for advice and your opinion.
> 
> You provide said advice/opinion.
> 
> They come back and say, "I don't think I can be friends with you." :: shakes head ::



Yiiikes.. I think that's why I don't ever really have opinions when it comes to things like that. I'm always scared about that happening. 

Kudos to you, you kept your voice and gave your [amazing] advise and opinion!


----------



## cinnamitch

Damn-it-all-to-hell, I have the FLU:doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

Hubs is sick with a cold or sinus infection. Alex has been puking all day. Max called at 9:20 from his sleep over wanting me to drive for 40 minutes to come get him. The house is smokey cuz hubs had trouble getting the fire going, which made my throat and head hurt. I need today to end but am afraid to go to bed so i can tend to Alex.


----------



## CastingPearls

I have an ugly bruise on my head from doing something stupid at the gym.


----------



## Rojodi

Wife's on fire with hot flashes and there's nothing I can do


----------



## x0emnem0x

dharmabean said:


> This woman in this town that I've started to become friends with, came to me with some issues she is having with her man. She's in college, has two kids. She's trying to better herself. He demanded he go to college with her. Proceeded to start a fight at the library while she was trying to take her finals... She asked what she should do.
> 
> We all go out to sing karaoke, he flirts with every female in the bar... and leaves her sitting in the corner. She asked me repeatedly to talk to him, which I've refused.
> 
> Instead, I told her she needs to talk to him about her concerns. But, I also told her to keep her priorities in check. School and kids are more important than a man who can't be supportive of this. I never once said anything negative, bashing, or name calling about him. I told her that she needs to think for herself. Something in her told her to go to college and better herself, and she should keep that in mind. Instead, she showed him the conversation and said she can't be friends anymore.
> 
> .. full ride grants for 2 years of college being thrown down the drain for man.
> 
> Nothing like people coming to you, asking for advice and your opinion.
> 
> You provide said advice/opinion.
> 
> They come back and say, "I don't think I can be friends with you." :: shakes head ::
> 
> Order of priorities are askewed.



That is just so.....
Seriously???
I would punch her. In the throat.


----------



## Lovelyone

dharmabean said:


> ***snipped...
> 
> Nothing like people coming to you, asking for advice and your opinion.
> 
> You provide said advice/opinion.
> 
> They come back and say, "I don't think I can be friends with you." :: shakes head ::
> 
> Order of priorities are askewed.



Just my opinion but sometimes people ask for your opinion just to get verification that they are doing the right thing and when they don't hear that from you...they bolt. This gal has issues of her own--you might be better off without her as a friend.


----------



## Victoria08

I swear I have the age conversation a few times a week with complete strangers. Yes, I look younger than I am. Yes, I am out of high school - have been for quite a while. Get over it, folks.


----------



## CastingPearls

Lovelyone said:


> Just my opinion but sometimes people ask for your opinion just to get verification that they are doing the right thing and when they don't hear that from you...they bolt. This gal has issues of her own--you might be better off without her as a friend.


In psychological and psuedo-psyche talk, they're referred to as 'Yeah, but...' people. They really don't want answers. They want sympathy and attention and they seek out people who will listen because they're usually also 'fixers' by nature looking for solutions, who eventually get frustrated with the 'Yeah, but' and the 'Yeah, but' then moves on to the next person they can alienate. Sad cycle.


----------



## dharmabean

Lovelyone said:


> Just my opinion but sometimes people ask for your opinion just to get verification that they are doing the right thing and when they don't hear that from you...they bolt. This gal has issues of her own--you might be better off without her as a friend.





CastingPearls said:


> In psychological and psuedo-psyche talk, they're referred to as 'Yeah, but...' people. ... Sad cycle.



I appreciate both of you for your replies. Thank you kindly. I've found it hard to make friends in this town, and I thought maybe she was going to be a great one. It's ok, I would rather be out of that cycle, than on a roller coaster. My life is already ups and downs as it is. You both are great. Thank you. :happy:
:: hug ::


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

dharmabean said:


> This woman in this town that I've started to become friends with, came to me with some issues she is having with her man. She's in college, has two kids. She's trying to better herself. He demanded he go to college with her. *Proceeded to start a fight at the library while she was trying to take her finals*... She asked what she should do.
> 
> We all go out to sing karaoke, *he flirts with every female in the bar... and leaves her sitting in the corner*. She asked me repeatedly to talk to him, which I've refused.
> 
> Instead, I told her she needs to talk to him about her concerns. But, I also told her to keep her priorities in check. School and kids are more important than a man who can't be supportive of this. I never once said anything negative, bashing, or name calling about him. I told her that she needs to think for herself. Something in her told her to go to college and better herself, and she should keep that in mind. Instead, she showed him the conversation and said she can't be friends anymore.
> 
> .. full ride grants for 2 years of college being thrown down the drain for man.
> 
> Nothing like people coming to you, asking for advice and your opinion.
> 
> You provide said advice/opinion.
> 
> They come back and say, "I don't think I can be friends with you." :: shakes head ::
> 
> Order of priorities are askewed.



Given the bolded parts, this is clearly a woman in an abusive relationship. Just like we wouldn't look down on a woman who had a hard time leaving a physically abusive relationship, I'd like to suggest we also give this woman some leeway/understanding. It is very, very hard, if not impossible, to extricate oneself from an abusive relationship, no matter how great the advice you're given. Just my two cents.


----------



## dharmabean

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Given the bolded parts, this is clearly a woman in an abusive relationship. ........* I'd like to suggest we also give this woman some leeway/understanding.*



I've thought about that too. I haven't inappropriately interjected my thoughts, until she text me/called me frantic from the college about how she's going to have to take an incomplete in two classes because she couldn't get her finals done with him arguing and yelling at her while there. I then calmly reminded her that she's trying to better herself, and keep that in mind. 

I have no choice but to give her leeway/understanding, as she's no longer "allowed to be my friend."

If she comes to me at a later date, I'm not going to shut the door on her; please don't take it that way. I'm just frustrated and upset that it's come down to this.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Yeah, it's just an incredibly sad situation. I feel for you, dharma, and for your (ex) friend, too.


----------



## x0emnem0x

dharmabean said:


> I've thought about that too. I haven't inappropriately interjected my thoughts, until she text me/called me frantic from the college about how she's going to have to take an incomplete in two classes because she couldn't get her finals done with him arguing and yelling at her while there. I then calmly reminded her that she's trying to better herself, and keep that in mind.
> 
> I have no choice but to give her leeway/understanding, as she's no longer "allowed to be my friend."
> 
> If she comes to me at a later date, I'm not going to shut the door on her; please don't take it that way. I'm just frustrated and upset that it's come down to this.



Well just know that you tried to be a good friend to her and you will find others, you are too nice not to! And of course if she were to show up wanting to be a friend again don't close the door, she could end up being a better friend in the future than you first thought.


----------



## Micara

Still feeling crappy due to pneumonia; not to mention being lied to and used until something better came along. So far 2013 does not impress.


----------



## CastingPearls

So just as the bruise on my forehead from my run-in in the gym begins to disappear, I walk into a door again and now have one on the other side. 

I need a helmet.


----------



## Deacone

Right now the only thing that is coming to mind is

"OH JESUS CHRIST MY QUADS" 

I can't squat down to get anything...over did it yesterday and today. I may not be able to walk lol


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Network users.


----------



## Oona

I just attempted to breathe my coffee. And proceeded to have a 5 minute coughing fit that left me in pain.

ugh


----------



## Tad

Oona said:


> I just attempted to breathe my coffee. And proceeded to have a 5 minute coughing fit that left me in pain.
> 
> ugh



I've heard of needing a caffeine fix badly, but I still think snorting it was a bad idea.....

As for me, after two weeks, a round of antibiotics, and pouring large amounts of salt-water through my sinuses, I still can't fully kick this sinus/throat infection  I'm so tired of the back of my mouth/throat being swollen and sore.


----------



## Lovelyone

By Monday it will be in the lower single digits here...the coldest weather we've had in 4 years. I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## danielson123

First I read all of Pokemon Adventures and now I'm re-watching the anime from episode 1. Seriously, is there something wrong with me? Why can't I just be a regular guy?


----------



## Pandasaur

Discovered that I may be allergic to oranges. I had this huge rash that started when I bought a ton of oranges last week and was eating 1 a day. Now that I have been out the rash is slowly going away.

....Apples it is then...


----------



## CleverBomb

CastingPearls said:


> So just as the bruise on my forehead from my run-in in the gym begins to disappear, I walk into a door again and now have one on the other side.
> 
> I need a helmet.


First you get the helmet.

Then the goggles.

Then the leather jacket.

Finally, go get the motorcycle that goes with that ensemble! 

Get your motor running, get out on the highway...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My boyfriend bought me "Army of Two" to play together, only for us both to realize [after it arrived..] that they shut down servers for Co-op in 2011! :doh: :doh: :doh: 
Money wasted, that never fails to piss me off. >.O;


----------



## CastingPearls

CleverBomb said:


> First you get the helmet.
> 
> Then the goggles.
> 
> Then the leather jacket.
> 
> Finally, go get the motorcycle that goes with that ensemble!
> 
> Get your motor running, get out on the highway...


Actually, you're not far from the truth. I think I might get a motorcycle.


----------



## CleverBomb

CastingPearls said:


> Actually, you're not far from the truth. I think I might get a motorcycle.


Cool! I really think you'd enjoy it!
Make sure you take the Motorcycle Safety Foundation class; you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Rojodi

Friends of my mother talking with disgust in their voices when I refuse to shave my head, since she's lost her hair to the chemo.

She doesn't want me to, one bald son is enough, her words!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

My boyfriend's best friend. He's a real asshole.


----------



## Lovelyone

Rojodi said:


> Friends of my mother talking with disgust in their voices when I refuse to shave my head, since she's lost her hair to the chemo.
> 
> She doesn't want me to, one bald son is enough, her words!



My sister lost all her hair to Chemo too, and when I offered to shave my hair along side her she said, "DON'T YOU DARE!"


Right now the wind is blowing so hard outside that it woke me up.


----------



## Oona

The puppy is sick and made a mess in the house and since I have a sensitive nose, it woke me up. So much for sleeping in -_-


----------



## dharmabean

my effin lungs are on fire.
im bruising bad.
im losing hair.
my muscles are tweaking
i had my disease..
i hate my life with this disease.


----------



## Jack Secret

It's taking me too long to get over the surgery I had a few weeks ago. Just not feeling right yet


----------



## JulieD

CastingPearls said:


> I have an ugly bruise on my head from doing something stupid at the gym.



If there is anyone who can make a bruise look beautiful...it you.


----------



## Lovelyone

The cold is making my arthritic knees hurt more. ARGH!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Lovelyone said:


> The cold is making my arthritic knees hurt more. ARGH!



Girl I feel you still! I don't know if I have arthritis but the way my knees have been all winter I think I do. One morning I can get outta bed, the next it's like oh my god my legs are broke.


----------



## Oona

I had so many errands to run on my lunch I didn't get a chance to eat. Now Im hungry and can't go get food. -_-


----------



## Pandasaur

the years of education from college and the large amount of debt that comes with it..


----------



## kaylaisamachine

What are some good home remedies for a sinus drip/sore throat? I drank some gypsy cold care tea, attempted to gargle some warm salt water and will be drinking plenty of water until I can fall asleep. If I do not succeed in curing or preventing further illness, anyone have some other sickly advice? It'd be much appreciated. I've survived so long through the winter without getting sick, I'd like to snip this bug before it gets any worse. :/


----------



## AuntHen

kaylaisamachine said:


> What are some good home remedies for a sinus drip/sore throat? I drank some gypsy cold care tea, attempted to gargle some warm salt water and will be drinking plenty of water until I can fall asleep. If I do not succeed in curing or preventing further illness, anyone have some other sickly advice? It'd be much appreciated. I've survived so long through the winter without getting sick, I'd like to snip this bug before it gets any worse. :/



Kayla, first and foremost make sure you are getting plenty of rest/sleep. It makes a big difference in your body being able to fight off illness. Here are tricks I use to either prevent or lessen a cold and for the most part they always work for me 

-Airborn... this stuff is great! Generic or brand name, doesnt matter, if you are starting to get a cold take it every three hours up to 3x/day, otherwise just take it once a day if people around you are sick or you just want a boost. It really can help keep a cold at bay. *Effervescent tabs work best*

-Zinc/Vitamin C melt tabs. They taste horrible but they really help. Use only on the onset or if you have a cold. They can/will prevent or shorten the duration.

-Drink tons of fresh lemon juice! In tea, with water, etc. 

-Eat homemade chicken soup with lots of garlic. Garlic is natural antibiotic and the enzymes in chicken and chicken broth are so good for you when you are sick!

Hope you stay healthy!


----------



## Oona

I think the stomach bug my coworker is out sick with today is starting to attack me....

-_-


----------



## Tad

kaylaisamachine said:


> What are some good home remedies for a sinus drip/sore throat? I drank some gypsy cold care tea, attempted to gargle some warm salt water and will be drinking plenty of water until I can fall asleep. If I do not succeed in curing or preventing further illness, anyone have some other sickly advice? It'd be much appreciated. I've survived so long through the winter without getting sick, I'd like to snip this bug before it gets any worse. :/



Kayla, I had a horrid, horrid case of this not long ago, bad enough to force me to the doctor (my throat was so swollen that it hurt to swallow, so I woke up every time I swallowed in the night, getting no good sleep....). She gave me a netti pot and made me promise to use it, and while it is no great fun to use.....it is pretty quick and easy, and seems to really help keep this down. (I also got a round of anti-biotics that no doubt made a huge difference, but they didn't totally eliminate the drip/throat issue, but the netti pot seems to be keeping it under control).


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Tad said:


> Kayla, I had a horrid, horrid case of this not long ago, bad enough to force me to the doctor (my throat was so swollen that it hurt to swallow, so I woke up every time I swallowed in the night, getting no good sleep....). She gave me a netti pot and made me promise to use it, and while it is no great fun to use.....it is pretty quick and easy, and seems to really help keep this down. (I also got a round of anti-biotics that no doubt made a huge difference, but they didn't totally eliminate the drip/throat issue, but the netti pot seems to be keeping it under control).





fat9276 said:


> Kayla, first and foremost make sure you are getting plenty of rest/sleep. It makes a big difference in your body being able to fight off illness. Here are tricks I use to either prevent or lessen a cold and for the most part they always work for me
> 
> -Airborn... this stuff is great! Generic or brand name, doesnt matter, if you are starting to get a cold take it every three hours up to 3x/day, otherwise just take it once a day if people around you are sick or you just want a boost. It really can help keep a cold at bay. *Effervescent tabs work best*
> 
> -Zinc/Vitamin C melt tabs. They taste horrible but they really help. Use only on the onset or if you have a cold. They can/will prevent or shorten the duration.
> 
> -Drink tons of fresh lemon juice! In tea, with water, etc.
> 
> -Eat homemade chicken soup with lots of garlic. Garlic is natural antibiotic and the enzymes in chicken and chicken broth are so good for you when you are sick!
> 
> Hope you stay healthy!



It turned into something worse, unfortunately it was unpreventable. I don't have much cash to work with right now. Had to ask my mom to borrow 10 bucks. I didn't get any sleep last night, I've basically been up since 4:30 after getting about 3 hours. I've been drinking some cold gypsy care tea and soon I'll be getting some Sinus Dayquil and Nyquil liquidcaps to hopefully help me get through the days and nights. I was looking into the Neti Pot, but since I don't have any transportation right now, it's hard for me to get. :/ I was going to order it online with the other medicine I am getting to have it delivered to me, but it's 20 bucks and I don't have it. So fingers crossed that the tablets and some rest/water and tea will help. :/ I've also got some Zinc and Vitamin C in pill form so I'm going to take those every day as well. Thanks so much guys for the input. Wish I could be more prepared for this but sadly with no job and no funds right now, this is the best I can do. Wish me luck!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My friend constantly complains how I never go over to HER place. 

Then in nearly the same breath, starts talking about how her and her boyfriend had to section off their apartment since the bedroom isn't completely sealed off, so the whole back is just as cold as it is outside [we've been having temps below 0F and wind-chills near -30F ...] so they are basically completely living in their living room, along with their "toilet" which is little more than a bucket. 

I'm sorry, call me spoiled, but as touchy as my tummy is with food I'd rather not risk having to actually USE that.. let alone how cramped it must be! [They are only able to keep warm in THERE thanks to the fact a friend was getting rid of a wood-burning stove last summer so they took it] 


:doh: She also lives like 25 miles out of town, I never ask her to stop by on a day off, why waste all the gas driving here to pick me up, driving back to chill there, and driving BACK to town, just to DRIVE BACK OUT THERE? It just doesn't make sense to me. ><;


----------



## snuggletiger

the cold weather making my feet feel like ice cubes.


----------



## Micara

kaylaisamachine said:


> It turned into something worse, unfortunately it was unpreventable. I don't have much cash to work with right now. Had to ask my mom to borrow 10 bucks. I didn't get any sleep last night, I've basically been up since 4:30 after getting about 3 hours. I've been drinking some cold gypsy care tea and soon I'll be getting some Sinus Dayquil and Nyquil liquidcaps to hopefully help me get through the days and nights. I was looking into the Neti Pot, but since I don't have any transportation right now, it's hard for me to get. :/ I was going to order it online with the other medicine I am getting to have it delivered to me, but it's 20 bucks and I don't have it. So fingers crossed that the tablets and some rest/water and tea will help. :/ I've also got some Zinc and Vitamin C in pill form so I'm going to take those every day as well. Thanks so much guys for the input. Wish I could be more prepared for this but sadly with no job and no funds right now, this is the best I can do. Wish me luck!



Kayla, try googling online for a free neti pot. I got mine free in the mail on a sample. Sometimes you can print out a coupon for a free one or else a few dollars off.


----------



## Jack Secret

Tad said:


> Kayla, I had a horrid, horrid case of this not long ago, bad enough to force me to the doctor (my throat was so swollen that it hurt to swallow, so I woke up every time I swallowed in the night, getting no good sleep....). She gave me a netti pot and made me promise to use it, and while it is no great fun to use.....it is pretty quick and easy, and seems to really help keep this down. (I also got a round of anti-biotics that no doubt made a huge difference, but they didn't totally eliminate the drip/throat issue, netti pot seems to be keeping it under control).



If you don't have a netti pot use a bowl. Personally I found it easier to put my nose down into it and literally inhale warm water into my sinus cavity. The water will just drain out of your nostrils and your mouth. It is gross, but effective.


----------



## AuntHen

Kayla, please be sure to read the netti pot instructions and warnings though... sorry people, not trying to put down your suggestion... I just remember some news stories about it when not used properly.


----------



## HottiMegan

My agoraphobia is flaring up. I am thinking any excuse just to not leave the house. I won't lose it if i do leave but just really, really don't want to go out.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Micara said:


> Kayla, try googling online for a free neti pot. I got mine free in the mail on a sample. Sometimes you can print out a coupon for a free one or else a few dollars off.





Jack Secret said:


> If you don't have a netti pot use a bowl. Personally I found it easier to put my nose down into it and literally inhale warm water into my sinus cavity. The water will just drain out of your nostrils and your mouth. It is gross, but effective.





fat9276 said:


> Kayla, please be sure to read the netti pot instructions and warnings though... sorry people, not trying to put down your suggestion... I just remember some news stories about it when not used properly.



I'm not getting a netti pot. At least not now. I tried looking for the free thing where it said if you go like their page on facebook, they will send you a free one, but I was reading a bunch of people's wall posts and I don't think they are doing that anymore either. I don't even know what the concept of the netti pot is, I've just seen a lot of people suggest it. Instead, I got some vaporub, dayquil and nyquil sinex and if a cough develops, I have some dayquil cough suppressant. Some of my friends bought me this stuff and I will in turn pay them back. So NOW hopefully, I'll make some progress. Thanks so much to everyone for caring. I know everyone has been sick lately and it's just now catching up to me. But if everyone else can get through it, then so can I?!

Another thing that sucks however, is that no matter how much my body tells me I shouldn't eat right now, my mind is saying that I probably should. Any suggestions on what is good to eat with a sinus infection?


----------



## Tad

kaylaisamachine said:


> Another thing that sucks however, is that no matter how much my body tells me I shouldn't eat right now, my mind is saying that I probably should. Any suggestions on what is good to eat with a sinus infection?



Anything spicy  (at least, that was the only thing that really appealed to me)

And a netti pot, basically looks like a super cheap, mini, plastic tea pot. You put a bit of salt in and mix it with water, then lean over and turn your head to one side.....then stick the spout in your upper nostril  The water proceeds to flow up your nose, through your sinuses, and out the other nostril, helping to rinse out some of the guck along the way. Used regularly it helps keep down the build up of infection, or something like that. All I know is that I'm feeling better and can actually breath a little bit through my nose now.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Tad said:


> Anything spicy  (at least, that was the only thing that really appealed to me)
> 
> And a netti pot, basically looks like a super cheap, mini, plastic tea pot. You put a bit of salt in and mix it with water, then lean over and turn your head to one side.....then stick the spout in your upper nostril  The water proceeds to flow up your nose, through your sinuses, and out the other nostril, helping to rinse out some of the guck along the way. Used regularly it helps keep down the build up of infection, or something like that. All I know is that I'm feeling better and can actually breath a little bit through my nose now.



My boyfriend brought me some soup and fruit last night, I was able to get a little bit down. However, I took Nyquil last night and passed out about an hour afterward. Woke up this morning able to breath through my nose! It clogs every once and again, but for the most part, I've been able to breathe pretty well!  Looks like all that tea/water and medicine paid off! Thank you everyone again for your suggestions and advice. Means a lot to me.


----------



## dharmabean

SO ya... If the worst thing my tweaker neighbor can say about me as an insult is, "you're fat, ugly and cruel"... I'm doing pretty damn good with my life. 

Fucking whore. Go. Find. Another. Place. To. Live. Maybe one of the many dicks you bring home.. oh way.. 3 out of 3 have wives at home. Yes, we know this.. how? Because they talk to Jobo Fett Carbonie and brag about it.


----------



## CastingPearls

It's really frustrating when I've got things rolling and I ask someone for one very simple thing that requires next to zero effort and they readily agree and then when I say, Okay, let's go, they deny they ever agreed and don't know what I'm talking about. 

If people don't want to do something, I don't understand why they can't say, I don't want to especially since they know I won't go ax murderer on them if they're honest; they know me enough. I'm really done with being reliable to and supportive of people who the only think I can count on is that they can't be relied upon or supportive regardless of what they say. Another lesson learned hard but obviously needed.


----------



## Jack Secret

dharmabean said:


> SO ya... If the worst thing my tweaker neighbor can say about me as an insult is, "you're fat, ugly and cruel"... I'm doing pretty damn good with my life.
> 
> Fucking whore. Go. Find. Another. Place. To. Live. Maybe one of the many dicks you bring home.. oh way.. 3 out of 3 have wives at home. Yes, we know this.. how? Because they talk to Jobo Fett Carbonie and brag about it.



tweaker neighbor? Look on the bright side They should be good entertainment!


----------



## Rojodi

Day off from work, prepared to write, and bam, migraine!!!


----------



## EMH1701

Spent half an hour re-documenting an already documented process that the new girl, B, has been trained on but keeps giving excuses as to why she can not do it. Now granted, the previous documentation was written by a computer programmer, so I wrote a "for dummies" guide in plain English with screen shots.

I also sent it to our entire team of 7, including the managers, so that the new girl now cannot use not knowing how to do it as an excuse. I am going to be training her on it again today in an online meeting, since she apparently did not pay attention when S trained her on it.

Yeah, I'm at home today.


----------



## x0emnem0x

This hangover...
Mild headache. 
Result of drinking last night.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

The fact that my roommate cooked bacon on a griddle pan. -_-


----------



## Pandasaur

I love my mom, there is no question about it but its been annoying me that since shes been here shes been congratulating me on weight-loss that I had no idea had occurred (I don't weigh myself anymore).

And I know shes not trying to be malicious or rude but comments like:

'since you graduated you started to take care of how you look'
'I am so glad you started to take care of your body'

Irk me...meh, I love her. She lives 3 hours away so I am going to try and concentrate on the positive while shes here, I do admit that she is not as thin-obsessed as she once was so I can live with it...


----------



## penguin

It's gone from annoying to worrisome, really, but this weather, holy crap! We've had about 8 tornadoes hit along the coast, coming further south and closer to where I am. The closest was about 60km away by road (not sure how far as the crow flies), and though they're classed as "mini", they're still destructive. The ex-tropical cyclone is still bringing an incredible amount of water onto us, and it's meant to go on until tomorrow at the earliest. School starts back up on Tuesday, and I'm not sure the weather will still be torrential when that happens :/


----------



## kaylaisamachine

My best friend's boyfriend called me an uneducated cunt, basically because I enjoy watching Glee. Yet, my boyfriend did nothing to defend me at all. I hate that he's such a pushover sometimes.


----------



## Jack Secret

kaylaisamachine said:


> My best friend's boyfriend called me an uneducated cunt, basically because I enjoy watching Glee. Yet, my boyfriend did nothing to defend me at all. I hate that he's such a pushover sometimes.



apparently you still love him, the please excuse what I'm about to say Lose the fuck


----------



## HDANGEL15

*my lack of motivation to get unpacked at my awesome NEW HOUSE....just want to vege the hell out!!!!!*


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Jack Secret said:


> apparently you still love him, the please excuse what I'm about to say Lose the fuck



I found out later that night that he did defend me, but it still bothers me that he doesn't have much of a backbone when it comes to people he cares about.


----------



## Oona

Went to the store and forgot to get soap for my septum -_-


----------



## x0emnem0x

All this homework I have to catch up on... I am procrastinating.


----------



## dharmabean

I hear ya. I have 4 file to transcribe, 1 hr recordings make about 2 hours transcription..

I am SO unmotivated and not caring. I just want to do stupid shit on the internet.


----------



## HottiMegan

I have a near constant headache from all my coughing. It sucks. I might have to break down and see a doctor.


----------



## Lovelyone

Made a homemade valentine card tonight and when I finished I realized that there weren't any hearts on it, no red or pink colors, and no use of the words love or Valentine. sigh.


----------



## CastingPearls

Since I moved to the boonies, it's not always easy for my best friend and I to get together as often as we like but we try to meet for dinner every Sunday afternoon. We're at the same place so often, we have our own table they hold for us. We literally spend the entire afternoon and much of the evening talking, drinking and eating, basically having a blast. It's a great way to unwind and unload. 

Tonight about a dozen women walked in together and tables were pushed together next to us and they were talking like we were and then the subject of dieting and this person getting fat and that person letting themselves go and all this negative bullshit was being thrown around at a much higher decibel level to the degree where we couldn't hear each other. I looked over and was kind of surprised that the woman who kept bringing the subject around to weight and diet was the only BBW at the table. Whenever any of the thinner women at the table tried to change the subject, she kept bringing it back up over and over again. 

I don't take this crap personally. In fact, I do talk about diets and it's no secret that I've been losing a lot of weight for the past five years, but from the time I was a toddler, I was taught it's very bad manners to discuss it during mealtime. I'm also aware that it's part of 'girl-talk' for many and a cultural norm but this particular woman seemed to have an axe to grind. 

My friend is extremely shy and not one to throw herself into another table's conversation even if they appear to be directing their comments in her/our direction (she's a BBW too). Even if it wasn't directed toward us, it was the equivalent of a screaming baby in my ear and I wanted to brain the loudmouth with the giant mardi gras mask on the wall next to me. I do let a lot go because people are ignorant and you have to pick and choose your battles and I try like hell to be more Zen but I couldn't help but say how pitiful it was that women went to restaurants to talk about how much they hate their bodies, everyone else's bodies,eating, food and liquor. What the hell are you there for then?


----------



## CastingPearls

kaylaisamachine said:


> My best friend's boyfriend called me an uneducated cunt, basically because I enjoy watching Glee. Yet, my boyfriend did nothing to defend me at all. I hate that he's such a pushover sometimes.


If he didn't knock that guy's teeth out, then you're with the wrong guy, babydoll. Seriously.


----------



## Lamia

I am annoyed by people who know I don't like them, yet they keep trying to ingratiate themselves to me and it just makes me like them less and then I feel like even more of a bitch.


----------



## Tad

kaylaisamachine said:


> I found out later that night that he did defend me, but it still bothers me that he doesn't have much of a backbone when it comes to people he cares about.





CastingPearls said:


> If he didn't knock that guy's teeth out, then you're with the wrong guy, babydoll. Seriously.



My question is: how is he at handling confrontations in general? If he's quick to make an argument or pick a fight about some things, but not that, then I'd worry. On the other hand if he just doesn't really know now to handle that sort of situation, then maybe talk through your frustrations and expectations with him, and point out some of the things that he could have done/said. AND listen to what his thoughts on the situation are, because if he doesn't do confrontation well, but has gotten this far in life, he may have his own techniques to avoid repeats of such problems.

Then, if he wasn't planning on doing anything and isn't willing to learn how to handle it better.... then you can start worrying again.

There is more than one way to skin a cat, and all that.


----------



## AuntHen

crrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrramps :/


----------



## Morganer

No W-2 yet.


----------



## Oona

Morganer said:


> No W-2 yet.



I feel ya on that one!


----------



## Blackjack

My own crippling anxiety making it impossible for me to make this phone call that *has *to be made.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Group Policy.


----------



## Saoirse

Im annoyed that i still think about him. Im annoyed that i cant look at people on Facebook without seeing pictures of him popping up. He knows everyone. He has friends all over the county. I can only hope that others realize that hes a manipulative liar that doesnt give a shit about any one but himself. 

Im annoyed!!!!


----------



## EMH1701

Apparently, I caught the stomach bug that's been going around. Hopefully I only have it for a day or two like everyone else. 

This January has just been annoying for me with injuries and sickness.


----------



## Morganer

Oona said:


> I feel ya on that one!



Yeah IKR! rIGHT ON. i CALLED THEM AND THEY TRIED TO INTERROGATE ME.. i HUNG UP ON THEM.

It should come tomorrow. Then I get my $$$. And screw them


----------



## Oona

Morganer said:


> Yeah IKR! rIGHT ON. i CALLED THEM AND THEY TRIED TO INTERROGATE ME.. i HUNG UP ON THEM.
> 
> It should come tomorrow. Then I get my $$$. And screw them



I don't even know when I'm getting mine... and I have two that I'm waiting for, plus school paperwork.

UGH!


----------



## Donna

A lot of companies mailed/are mailing their 2012 W2 late because of the issues surrounding the fiscal cliff. One would think the changes would have only potentially effected 2013 wages, however there was some pending legislation which had to be ironed out before the forms could be processed. for larger employers, tax tables had to be updated and other programming changes. 

This year the IRS won't even begin accepting and processing 2012 returns until January 30th. This is over a week longer than in past years. 

Employers lawfully have until January 31st to postmark Forms W2, and for some it takes that long to prepare them. If you do not have your form by the middle of February, you should contact your employer/past employer(s) for a duplicate.

Sorry to be a downer folks...I have probably answered the question "where's my W2?" at least ten times a day since January 2nd.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I came to post the same thing Donna did, and she said it much better. Thanks, Donna. 

Some e-File software companies will let you fill out everything, but the IRS won't actually accept your return (and start your refund process) until January 30.


----------



## Pandasaur

Job searching....it has consumed my days >.<


----------



## Morganer

STILL don't see that IRS money. It is either coming in two weeks, or I am getting a letter with some BS reason as to why I am not. 

NOT having fun imagining what they can think of.


----------



## Gingembre

My birthday was ruined and he's taking NO responsibility. My expectations were too high? Too f**king right they were. Arrrrgh.


----------



## danielson123

I left my Ash Ketcham hat at a friend's house! Now how will girls that love Pokemon automatically know that I do too? :sad:


----------



## Pandasaur

That I might be coming down with something =/...I would rather have a tummy virus than a cold or sinus infection...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Morganer, are you talking about a refund after filing your 2012 income tax? If so, the IRS was not accepting returns (efiled or otherwise) until today due to the fiscal cliff issue postponing things a week. That means they haven't even processed your return yet. It's not possible to get your refund before they can process your return...


----------



## MattB

I'm "off" work today, but as per usual my boss is sending me emails (6 already since 9:30am) of things we can "discuss on Monday" when I'm back at work. Then the emails end with "enjoy your weekend".

I sure will! Blackberry is off in 3...2...1....


----------



## Oona

I didn't get home until 3 AM last night (this morning) and had to get up at 7 AM for work... I am so tired I feel sick and there isn't enough caffeine in the world to save me today -_-


----------



## EMH1701

The cold. It's ridiculously cold.

Also, I found out today that we've been spelling Bacitraycin incorrectly since last year, at least. And nobody caught it in proofing until now! Considering how many people proof the display catalog, that is a bit sad that we did not catch it. Luckily, no customers except for internal ones see this catalog. 

I do hope the actual print ads weren't wrong...*Head desk* Someone else does those.

Ah, the joys of doing advertising when you are selling OTC health care products.


----------



## CastingPearls

Driving to and from a place I'd never been to, and in the dark, unmarked roads and during a blizzard was quite the challenge but worth it. I'll be going back there a lot but thankfully, tomorrow, during the day. I'm concerned my chronic fatigue is going to hold me back from everything I'm trying to accomplish. I haven't even had time to figure out my guitar and am collapsing like a narcoleptic because I'm so freakin tired.


----------



## Jack Secret

CastingPearls said:


> Driving to and from a place I'd never been to, and in the dark, unmarked roads and during a blizzard was quite the challenge but worth it. I'll be going back there a lot but thankfully, tomorrow, during the day. I'm concerned my chronic fatigue is going to hold me back from everything I'm trying to accomplish. I haven't even had time to figure out my guitar and am collapsing like a narcoleptic because I'm so freakin tired.



awesome! It sounds like you found a boyfriend.  Ha ha Ha Okay, that wasn't funny. Sorry  I certainly hope you do find a great guy, Lainey.


----------



## HottiMegan

I feel disappointed that I have underestimated my body's ability to do things. Tonight I attempted to do push ups. I did five just to see if i could, i could have done more.. Then I attempted mountain climbers.. i did those just fine too.. had to stop cuz my pants fell down. (luckily i was home) Then i did some sit ups with out problems.. the only thing i could do is this leg lifty thing.. not enough lower ab strength, yet! I just wish i had know i was capable of stuff a while ago. I always just figured that i was too huge to do stuff.


----------



## x0emnem0x

HottiMegan said:


> I feel disappointed that I have underestimated my body's ability to do things. Tonight I attempted to do push ups. I did five just to see if i could, i could have done more.. Then I attempted mountain climbers.. i did those just fine too.. had to stop cuz my pants fell down. (luckily i was home) Then i did some sit ups with out problems.. the only thing i could do is this leg lifty thing.. not enough lower ab strength, yet! I just wish i had know i was capable of stuff a while ago. I always just figured that i was too huge to do stuff.



Don't feel too bad, I'm trying to do some work outs too, I can do approx. 20 sit ups without stopping, lol, knee push ups, and that's probably about it unless I do random leg lifts and other crap... I need to get at it!


----------



## Rojodi

"men" telling me that I'm feminine because:

1. I have salad at dinner
2. I can't eat more than 3 oz of beef at one sitting
3. I don't drink beer


----------



## penguin

Broken promises. And hip pain.


----------



## x0emnem0x

The fact that even after my best friend basically told me he is borderline bisexual (he had a fling with a guy recently), that was his biggest secret, I'm the only one that knows - yet he still lies to me about the smallest things, like having money or not having money, having gas money to go places, and just bullcraps all this stuff he could just be honest about... it's just utterly annoying that I call him my best friend and I never lie to him but I constantly find him in all these little white lies that I'm always afraid to call him out on cause he'll cover it up with another lie or just be mean about it... it's like grrr. I'm such a pushover...


----------



## Lovelyone

The cold weather and promises that are being made but are not fulfilled. I am STILL waiting.


----------



## CastingPearls

I haven't had my guitar long enough to master Twinkle Twinkle for my lesson tomorrow. Also my fingertips are too soft and I can't quite figure out how to hold them properly without everything sounding like PLONK PLINK PLONK. I was really hoping I could ace this and show off tomorrow. Not happening.


----------



## dharmabean

What sounds "bad" to you, may actually be progression. Your teacher may very well be impressed with how well your finger placing is coming along, holding the guitar, attempts at notes, etc.

Don't be so hard on yourself, you'll master it in no time! I have faith.



CastingPearls said:


> I haven't had my guitar long enough to master Twinkle Twinkle for my lesson tomorrow. Also my fingertips are too soft and I can't quite figure out how to hold them properly without everything sounding like PLONK PLINK PLONK. I was really hoping I could ace this and show off tomorrow. Not happening.


----------



## Oona

So the big boss from Corporate was here Friday fixing up my computer (yay!) and she put a password on my user and didn't tell me what it was. First thing this morning I had to call her and get it. THAT'S an awesome way to start the day...


----------



## CastingPearls

Okay, lesson#2, instructor said I'm doing fantastic (I think he's being too nice) and I'm now doing chord blocks. E and Em and A and Am. YAY Me! He also changed his hours so they would be easier for me because they conflicted with one of my regular appointments. I think he does liiiiiiiiike me.


----------



## Fuzzy

Diagnosed with pneumonia this morning. *wheeee.. cough cough*


----------



## CastingPearls

Fuzzy said:


> Diagnosed with pneumonia this morning. *wheeee.. cough cough*


My goodness. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## dharmabean

Told ya!! 



CastingPearls said:


> Okay, lesson#2, instructor said I'm doing fantastic (I think he's being too nice) and I'm now doing chord blocks. E and Em and A and Am. YAY Me! He also changed his hours so they would be easier for me because they conflicted with one of my regular appointments. I think he does liiiiiiiiike me.


----------



## x0emnem0x

The fact that he seems to not care at all after almost 7 years of friendship...
And I'm all over here crying like a little b word. =/ 

Ugh I should just being so nice to everyone.


----------



## HottiMegan

My anxiety is getting to the point that i might ask my doc on Thursday if he can prescribe me something.(in a follow up for my upper respiratory infection) This is a big deal because i hate taking meds. I was on a constant dose of meds as a kid and i generally don't like being on something. It's getting in my way of living life. And as a busy mom of two, i can't have these breakdowns of panic.


----------



## snuggletiger

That I can't figure out what the next "Great Adventure" is going to be.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Ugh this office is so hot at the moment... I'm melting!


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm not sure what is annoying me more.. the painful coughing.. or these chills.


----------



## dharmabean

If it's not one neighbor, it's another. I though moving to a small town meant simpler kind of life. . . . 

Nope. I feel like one of "those" citizens that needs to use the cops/911 way, WAY too much.


----------



## Rowan

I have an ungodly amount of homework to do, not enough time to do it in, and have no idea where to start with it.....its nauseating. UGH


----------



## Your Plump Princess

_I'm flat pissed, actually, at the fact that my friend L now has is re-thinking our friendship and leery of me and is gonna back off of me n shit._ 

Why?
Because I talked to an ex-friend of ours, K, and SHE brought L up by saying "I hope one day she'll talk to me" and all I said was "Yeah, I dunno, probably not" 


 ...Thing is, L called me Shady.
Had I not told her at ALL and let her find out through mutual friends that I had skyped with K, she'd be like "HOW CAN I TRUST YOU YOUR SO SHADY"

So what exactly am I supposed to do? 

I Feel like I can't do anything without being absolutely terrified of offending L and making her not want to be my friend. I feel so forced, I hate it but I value her friendship a lot and I don't know what to do.


----------



## Aust99

She sounds like too much trouble... Friends shouldn't make you feel like that. I'd move on!


----------



## snuggletiger

how lately I seem to be the guy who wants to tip toe and crashes into every pot and pan in the giant kitchen. Would be funnier if it was happening to Lewis and I was a casual observer.


----------



## danielson123

Soooo the lady that was going to get me John Pinette tickets for tomorrow night hasn't emailed me back. I reached out to her last week, after not really knowing her except for one night when we met and she gave my dad her card. She got back to me on Monday saying she was on vacation last week and it shouldn't be a problem getting us tickets, and that she would look right into it. Haven't heard anything since.

I can't email her asking again... I am so not that guy.


----------



## snuggletiger

Dont' feel bad remember its John Pinette. Whats the worst thing that can happen from missing his show?


----------



## Micara

One of my co-workers is annoying me. She constantly has to be in control of everything, and she is always brown-nosing up to our boss. She doesn't have seniority or anything, so I am not sure why she feels that she is the head cheese. I always do the lunch schedule, and this morning she decided to do it because she felt it wasn't "flowing right". It was flowing just fine, and not one person ever said anything to me, except for my big boss who told me that she loves reading my lunch emails every morning. So eff it, I am not doing it anymore. 

It's funny too that she cannot even keep up with her workload. One of the other managers got mad last week because one of her workloads has been sitting untouched since October. My workloads are all up to date. In fact, I have to struggle to find things to do. But I will be damned if I am helping her. Let her sink her own ship. 

Sorry for the big vent.


----------



## snuggletiger

Micara
enjoy watching her fall to the curb. Then laugh as she cleans out her desk and when she whines nobody helped me, give her the big shrug.


----------



## Surlysomething

Vents are good. They save lives.






Micara said:


> Let her sink her own ship.
> 
> Sorry for the big vent.


----------



## snuggletiger

You never want to get to the point like me in a former office manager, where a Director would have to come in between us and yell CLEAN BREAK.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm freezing. The ashes in the fire place are still too hot to bag and take out.. thinking of turning the heat up and getting a snuggie out..(yes we have a few.. hubs cousin gave them as xmas gifts a few years back)


----------



## snuggletiger

how are the snuggies Megan?


----------



## HottiMegan

Other than the fact i cant write, or say the name without thinking wedgie.. it's warm and i feel toasty now


----------



## snuggletiger

yaaaaaaaaaay for warm and toasty


----------



## dharmabean

So... We've got this lady at work right.. she's retiring (for the third time) in May, is going to file a grievance with the union.. three months before retiring.

Her complaint: She thinks it's personal against her that there's a reduction of hours.

I've been dropped from three days a week to 2.5 days.
The other transcriptionist is on a 3 day a week/4 day a week flop.
The grievance lady is on the opposite 4 day a week/3 day a week flop.
WE'RE ALL GETTING HIT! 

Some departments have laid off individuals. But she thinks she has seniority and shouldn't be effected at all.

A: She's retired twice already. She may have worked at the hospital the longest all together, but because she's retired it is based off of your last re-entry date.
B: The other gal and I are not complaining, we're grateful to still be working.
C: WE'VE ALL THREE BEEN HIRED ON *A GUARANTEE* OF 1 DAY A WEEK UP TO THREE. Anything over that is bonus. But really, our award letters says we're only promised one day. She should be happy she gets a 3day/4day split. ... I am only doing two for the most part.

All she's going to do is cause this big disturbance right before she leaves only to leave the rest of us behind to reap what she's sowed. I really hope it doesn't come back and bite us all in the ass, because I'm "low man" on the totem pole and if anyone gets cut, it'll be me. I can't afford that.


----------



## Morganer

My camera isn't good enough to get decent, quality HD video of this snowstorm. I feel inspired, it is just not good enough low-light video. Damn.


----------



## EMH1701

Snow and winter in general. I'm getting sick of it and it's only February.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm sick, and whatever this is? Is driving me absolutely nuts. The past 3 days I've slept at least around 16-18 hours each day... ugh >_<


----------



## Oona

Its cold outside.... 48° to be exact (cold for Yuma!) and the A/C is on at work.

I'm wearing my nice warm jacket and I'm still cold. Ugh! I wish I was at home cuddled up under my blanket!


----------



## snuggletiger

Back pain thanks to wanting hospital corners on a cal king bed.


----------



## Rojodi

Valentine's Day commercials!!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

Between more taxes taken out and higher insurance premiums, our paychecks don't go nearly as far anymore.. gotta pinch pennies like crazy until payday next week. ugh..


----------



## kaylaisamachine

http://www.buzzfeed.com/roxanegay/identity-thief-and-hollywoods-narrow-road-for-overweight-act

I couldn't agree with this article more. I am annoyed with filmmakers'. What's even worse is I didn't ever pay attention to it or realize it until I read this article.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm getting pretty peeved off at this cold/ being sick, and spending 80% of my day asleep >(


----------



## HottiMegan

kaylaisamachine said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/roxanegay/identity-thief-and-hollywoods-narrow-road-for-overweight-act
> 
> I couldn't agree with this article more. I am annoyed with filmmakers'. What's even worse is I didn't ever pay attention to it or realize it until I read this article.



Good article. It is so true.. I saw a good movie with Melissa called The Nines. It was weird but entertaining.


----------



## Lovelyone

The cold does not do well with arthritic knees. Grrr.


----------



## snuggletiger

just the blue funk


----------



## Rojodi

Oh for crying out loud:

It's cod, not cod fish.

It's tuna, not tuna fish. Is there a tuna piano sandwich?


----------



## Oona

My friend keeps gushing over all the gifts her boyfriend/baby daddy sent her for Valentines Day and she wonders why I'm hiding in my office more than usual.

Um hello! This is the first Valentines Day in 9 years that I'm single! Meaning the last 9 were spent with the now ex husband. Yea, its a sore subject for me. 

I'm not trying to be a "bah humbug" about it, but I can only hold back so much before I bust out the spork and start jabbing it into someones eyes!


----------



## spiritangel

One word INSOMNIA


----------



## HottiMegan

Some a-hole parked over the line at the library leaving my car able to open the door like a foot and i wrenched my knee squeezing in. It hurts really bad right now. I hate it when people don't take the time to park properly!!


----------



## Lovelyone

There is food in the house, but nothing that I like. UGH!


----------



## snuggletiger

Am I ever gonna be able to get it "right"?


----------



## b0nnie

I was all set to order this:http://www.babyhammocks.com/index.php?route=common/home, but then when I got to fill out the shipping info...it turns out they don't ship to the USA


----------



## CleverBomb

Rojodi said:


> Oh for crying out loud:
> 
> It's cod, not cod fish.
> 
> It's tuna, not tuna fish. Is there a tuna piano sandwich?


Well, you could cut off the crust from the bread used to make it, then it'd be a tuna pianissimo sandwich.


----------



## CleverBomb

Adobe Digital Editions. 

The ebook I bought for one of my classes:
1. Won't work on my Android tablets even with an authorized ebook app that both the Adobe website and the app's website claim supports it.
2. Won't print at all (it's supposed to allow it for a limited number of pages, but the program hangs when I try). 
3. Didn't include the online streaming audio (or the functionality is broken, possibly both) which would have been nice to know ahead of time since it's for a Music Appreciation class...
4. Is, unsurprisingly, not refundable.


----------



## Lovelyone

Apparently wearing my mothers clothing, taking all of her furniture and personal items, and sitting in her favorite spot entitles my sister to ACT like her.


----------



## x0emnem0x

My left knee randomly decided to give out yesterday: maybe because of the weather, maybe something else, I dunno (I had been walking a lot the past two days, so my feet did hurt but they're okay now) so I don't know what is the cause. All I know is it is nearly impossible to bend my left knee without being in excruciating pain! It sucks.


----------



## Pandasaur

Im in a funk, I know I should be happy and proud of my accomplishments but the last job rejection has put a damper on my confidence...and its pissing me off because a rejection doesn't measure my self worth.

This will pass soon


----------



## Rojodi

Burned my knuckle on an oven rack pulling out meatballs. Went to the linen closet where we store the "boo boo cream" and sunburn spray. Out of both. Son is too old to "kiss and make better." Wife just laughed and said "Typical of you."


----------



## HottiMegan

Lips smack, grind.. lip smack, grind. My father in law sitting next to me.. it's near constant lip smack, grind.. i can't block it out and it's driving me up a wall. I feel bad about it being so annoying but it is. (he had neck cancer and doesn't have saliva to speak of anymore.. he also lost his teeth from the treatment and now wears dentures that must not fit right considering how much he squeak/grinds his teeth.. that's why i feel bad.. he can't help it)


----------



## CAMellie

The water for our apartment complex will be shut off on the 21st from 8am to 5pm


----------



## HottiMegan

CAMellie said:


> The water for our apartment complex will be shut off on the 21st from 8am to 5pm



That sucks. I've had that happen. I hope you have somewhere to go for the day.


----------



## snuggletiger

lets hope they have it back on as promised by 5pm and not later.


----------



## penguin

I'm not feeling well and I don't know why  My stomach feels very unsettled. I also didn't sleep well, so I'm tired, and still recovering from my dentist visit on Monday. I want to go back to bed.


----------



## snuggletiger

penguin said:


> I'm not feeling well and I don't know why  My stomach feels very unsettled. I also didn't sleep well, so I'm tired, and still recovering from my dentist visit on Monday. I want to go back to bed.



Would gingerale or a 7up help your tum?


----------



## penguin

snuggletiger said:


> Would gingerale or a 7up help your tum?



It might, but I don't have any and I'm not going to go out today. I have some ginger and lemongrass tea, though, so I might make some of that soon.


----------



## Sweetie

penguin said:


> It might, but I don't have any and I'm not going to go out today. I have some ginger and lemongrass tea, though, so I might make some of that soon.



Feel better Penguin. The tea sounds like it might do the trick.


----------



## snuggletiger

wait i just thought of peppermint. that might help


----------



## spiritangel

the treadmill of insanity starts again


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Whatever I have, I can't seem to shake it. Now it's the point it's almost exactly like what was wrong last halloween.. and it's making me super-rage. ><


----------



## CastingPearls

Popped two strings on my guitar and the store/school was closed for the holiday and I don't have a new set of strings or know how to string anything and I feel like I'm never going to get past nursery rhymes.

Suck it up, woman. You'll get to Zeppelin. You'll get there.


----------



## Rojodi

One week after a trivia contest and I FINALLY receive my prize. I had to prove to the people that Andrew Gold composed and FIRST sang "Thank You For Being a Friend" far before it was the Golden Girls theme. 

Seriously, you'd think a radio station would know this!!


----------



## Oona

Why couldn't I have seen THIS before I moved here?! ::miffed::


----------



## CAMellie

Acacia's former owner fibbed about her being housebroken so we're having to deal with Acacia piddles and puppy pads *sigh* Oh well...she'll learn.


----------



## Mathias

My acid reflex is acting up again. I'll be getting medicine for it soon though.


----------



## dharmabean

AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH! One hour working on a graphic ... and windows 8 decides it needs to have a major brain fart... losing all my work. 

:: hangs head ::


----------



## x0emnem0x

I am hormonally challenged today... Even my socks are pissing me off! Need I say more? Either way if you must approach, do it with caution and have a treat in hand just in case!


----------



## HottiMegan

I need a kid vacation.. So much demand on my emotions and time. I think the fact that hubs and i NEVER get to be kid free starts to weigh heavily on us. I really need to find a babysitter.


----------



## CAMellie

One of my sister's exes showed back up in her life and now I'm nobody. Everything I've done for her as far as making appointments for her, making sure she got to them, making sure she took her meds on time, making sure she ate, and making sure her doctors treated her with dignity, respect, and listened to what she had to say...all out the window. She flat out told me that he'll be going with her to her future appointments to make sure they treat her right. This is the "man" who disappeared and never came to even visit his brother (my late husband) when he was dying of cancer.
She also made a big deal about wanting to have a 1st birthday for her little doggy. I bought, and wrapped him, several presents, blew up all kinds of balloons, and baked him a doggie friendly cake. She showed up an hour and a half late, stayed for 30 minutes, left it to me to make sure his new harness and winter coat fit, and then left without saying thank you. She is also refusing to go with us to my husband's court appearance even though she picked a HUGE fight with me about how he defended her honor.
She can kiss my ass.


----------



## Pandasaur

T_T dating commercials...


----------



## Mathias

nugget34 said:


> Jerry, Jerry. Jerry



That's not funny dude.


----------



## AuntHen

the comments under Melissa McCarthy's pics from Oscar night :\ :doh:

she is gorgeous!


----------



## snuggletiger

Beign stressed about money


----------



## Morganer

Gotta go to the Post Office, it should be no big deal but for some unknown reason I do not want to go today.


----------



## Gingembre

nugget34 said:


> Jerry, Jerry. Jerry



I can't believe you did that AGAIN. It's really inappropriate and totally not funny, given the circumstances.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Gingembre said:


> I can't believe you did that AGAIN. It's really inappropriate and totally not funny, given the circumstances.


Is being a mean and insensitive piece of shit twice to the same person against the rules? 

It really ought to be.


----------



## Morganer

Broke. Broke, broke, broke. A spider just crawled out of my pocket like I am an old-fashioned witch with cobwebs and potions and cackling. Broke. 

Can't do poo poo but sit here and Keep Hope Alive.


----------



## spiritangel

a 3 day (todays the 3rd one) Migrainey thing that makes my vision go wonky, to the point I had to opt out of volunteer training today because its a full day and I would not have coped with it without taking a nap every other half hour


----------



## CAMellie

nugget34 said:


> Jerry, Jerry. Jerry



You're working my last damned nerve.


----------



## dharmabean

Pissed...

Two months ago I was told to take a CPR/1st Aid Class for work; the MRI job that I just submitted my two week notice to.

I was told I would be reimbursed the cost of the class, mileage and paid for time there. This was a 3 hour class and it takes 1.25 hours to get there and 1.25 to get back.

That's 5.5 hours of MY day I had to go to this class. 

5.5 hours x 11.75/hr = 64.25 + 10.00 out of pocket for the class = 74.25.

I received my reimbursement today.... $10.00. That doesn't EVEN COVER the gas to go half way there.


----------



## dharmabean

Perhaps if enough people say something.... 

I've seen harassment on this forum before, and enough people reported the comment(s)..thus getting it taken care of. 

It is apparent that being a piece of shit twice to the same person is m.o. for a few people on here. (none of you commenting) ... I think it's highly inappropriate and rather Dbag thing to say to CaMellie. 




Mathias said:


> That's not funny dude.





Gingembre said:


> I can't believe you did that AGAIN. It's really inappropriate and totally not funny, given the circumstances.





Your Plump Princess said:


> Is being a mean and insensitive piece of shit twice to the same person against the rules?
> 
> It really ought to be.





CAMellie said:


> You're working my last damned nerve.


----------



## CAMellie

dharmabean said:


> Perhaps if enough people say something....
> 
> I've seen harassment on this forum before, and enough people reported the comment(s)..thus getting it taken care of.
> 
> It is apparent that being a piece of shit twice to the same person is m.o. for a few people on here. (none of you commenting) ... I think it's highly inappropriate and rather Dbag thing to say to CaMellie.



I've reported him both times. I would appreciate it if anyone else who is offended by his comment would report him, as well. Thank you.


----------



## dharmabean

Can't find the comments anymore to do so, so I think it's been rectified? 



CAMellie said:


> I've reported him both times. I would appreciate it if anyone else who is offended by his comment would report him, as well. Thank you.


----------



## Oona

dharmabean said:


> Can't find the comments anymore to do so, so I think it's been rectified?



I'm pretty sure you're right. I attempted to find it to report it and couldn't. Hopefully its taken care of.


----------



## CAMellie

dharmabean said:


> Can't find the comments anymore to do so, so I think it's been rectified?





Oona said:


> I'm pretty sure you're right. I attempted to find it to report it and couldn't. Hopefully its taken care of.



Thank you, beautiful ladies, for letting me know. :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

I put makeup in for the first time this year and my face is all itchy. I thought I bought sensitive skin pressed powder. So itchy!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I can't find my camera.. :doh: >(


----------



## x0emnem0x

My sleep schedule is sooo beyond screwed.


----------



## HottiMegan

My fingers are so cold that they ache. When the house is cold, washing hands is like near disaster! I turned the heat up.. I wish i could find my gloves too! I might have to pull an Al Bundy soon just to warm up.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Sometimes I think I’m too nice, and people take advantage of that… all the time.


----------



## Oona

I woke up feeling like death incarnate. Why? Because my boss insists on coming into work while SHE is sick and coughing/sneezing all over every freaking piece of paperwork she hands me. 

And when I get sick, I get migraines. I'm currently fighting one off because I have to be at work for part of the day otherwise my work doesn't get done.


----------



## Lovelyone

In the middle of the night this lady stood in the alley behind our house screaming obscenities and threatening the life of a neighbor. At first she sounded like a screaming cat or a banshee and as I woke to her screaming her words became more apparent, "I will kill you bitch. You know better than to take my lighter and last beer. I will stab a bitch." 


my thoughts...
"umm, I will stab a stupid bitch who stands in the alley at 3 am and wakes all her neighbors by screaming about a stupid lighter and a can of beer. Go back to the trailer park BIOTCH."


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm pissed my boyfriends friend has told him since november "In February we'll all be prepared to get a place together" [my boyfriend, his friend, and friends girlfriend] and now apparently he has changed his mind. 

Yesterday my boyfriends parents told him they may have sold their house.
Yesterday, my boyfriends friend told him that he just plans on moving in with his girlfriend and her family. They invited my boyfriend to move in too, but that'd be 6 people and like 4 dogs... not to mention the girlfriends family is a bundle of stress and tension as it is. 

I swear to god I'll go "Crazy white girl" if he can't get his friend to change his mind. Such a fucking DICK MOVE. Ugh!


----------



## Oona

This sudden illness I've contracted is now giving me a migraine. 

Awesooome....


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Oona said:


> This sudden illness I've contracted is now giving me a migraine.
> 
> Awesooome....



Hey this may sound crazy but I have noticed that this works great on my headaches. But I will warn you with the capsaicin that is in it the first time or two you will come feel like you are coming unglued. It is made for sinus issues but if it works it works. 

Oh yeah and I'm out of Starbucks and these folks are driving me crazy.


----------



## Surlysomething

Ugh. I hope you don't get what I have. It's going around like wildfire...


Get some rest if you can. Lots of fluid.





Oona said:


> This sudden illness I've contracted is now giving me a migraine.
> 
> Awesooome....


----------



## Oona

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Hey this may sound crazy but I have noticed that this works great on my headaches. But I will warn you with the capsaicin that is in it the first time or two you will come feel like you are coming unglued. It is made for sinus issues but if it works it works.



I'll pick some up today, thanks for the suggestion!




Surlysomething said:


> Ugh. I hope you don't get what I have. It's going around like wildfire...
> 
> 
> Get some rest if you can. Lots of fluid.



Rest? Ha! I can't even call in sick to work. So I'm at work, in my office, with the lights off. People keep turning my lights on and I keep throwing heavy objects at them. There's going to be a casualty by the end of the day, I'm sure of it.


----------



## HottiMegan

Oona said:


> This sudden illness I've contracted is now giving me a migraine.
> 
> Awesooome....



Sounds like what my son Max has. He spent Wednesday under a blanket moaning in pain. He seems ok now. One the fever broke, the headache subsided.

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Rojodi

The over-educated at work texting and calling me to tell me to stop rewriting the manual which accompanied the new software that came Monday, in spite of it being handed to me by the CIO, in spite of the CEO telling me to "use your street sense magic so those of us that do not have Computer Science masters can understand it."


----------



## x0emnem0x

The fact that I stayed up 24+ hours yesterday trying to fix my sleep schedule, slept at around midnight and instead of getting up at 9 like I wanted to ended up sleeping on and off until about 2-3... that's like 13 hours of sleep! C'mon, why is my body so tired... hoping I won't stay up all night tonight.


----------



## balletguy

I was told the other day that my position at work was being eliminated.....so I had to take a pay cut and take a fing demotion just to keep working at a job that I hate...yuck


----------



## Victoria08

My co-worker is being so passive-aggressive because she think I 'stole' her job. In reality, I was fortunate enough to receive a promotion to full time management- a position she thinks _she_ should have got - and now she's bad-mouthing me behind my back and constantly trying to undermine me. It's so F-ing annoying.


----------



## Lovelyone

There Is Nothing Good On T.v.


----------



## Saoirse

Lost my FWB! I agree with a lot of his opinions and viewpoints and I like hearing what he has to say, but he keeps talking about Ted Nugent and how he's a true American Patriot! I said that's cool, but he's also a fat basher (we all remember that little bit he did with Anthony Bourdain on how disgusting overweight people are). He said I shouldn't let that dismiss his "message of liberty". I said- excuse me, but you've seen me naked. You know I'm fat. I'm fat all over. Ted Nugent thinks I'm worthless and disgusting simply because my scale says 210 and not 110. So the next time your horny and looking for lovin', call up Uncle Teddy and you guys can stroke each other's guns cause this is one fat chick you will never have the honor of being naked with again!

Felt real good. Although now I'm thinking about how good HE feels. Damn!


----------



## CAMellie

Missy just started her 1st heat. We had planned on taking her in to be fixed next week but they won't do it while she's in heat because the chances of complications are too high. Now we have to wait up to a possible 3 weeks before she can be fixed.


----------



## Fuzzy

I've determined that the water lines to my drinking water dispenser, and the ice maker have become frozen. So turned it off, and I've pulled all the drawers to wash them, while the ice melts and clears the lines. meh.


----------



## Mathias

I tend to just leave the TV off most of the time now because some commercials are so bad. The one that annoys me the most is that "SOMEBODY LEFT THE GATE OOOOOOOOOOOOPENNNN!" one.


----------



## Gingembre

balletguy said:


> I was told the other day that my position at work was being eliminated.....so I had to take a pay cut and take a fing demotion just to keep working at a job that I hate...yuck



That really bites. I'm sorry. (hug)




Saoirse said:


> Lost my FWB! I agree with a lot of his opinions and viewpoints and I like hearing what he has to say, but he keeps talking about Ted Nugent and how he's a true American Patriot! I said that's cool, but he's also a fat basher (we all remember that little bit he did with Anthony Bourdain on how disgusting overweight people are). He said I shouldn't let that dismiss his "message of liberty". I said- excuse me, but you've seen me naked. You know I'm fat. I'm fat all over. Ted Nugent thinks I'm worthless and disgusting simply because my scale says 210 and not 110. So the next time your horny and looking for lovin', call up Uncle Teddy and you guys can stroke each other's guns cause this is one fat chick you will never have the honor of being naked with again!
> 
> Felt real good. Although now I'm thinking about how good HE feels. Damn!



Wow, that's awesome. Good for you!


----------



## Mishty

So,all kinds of family members get out of church and find their way into my lap.

The Ya-Ya's elect me to make a nice Sunday feast. Fine.


I don't wanna. I'm cramping,I'm emotional,and my best guy friend,who recently became my ex-best dude,is on his knees begging for me to listen. I've got shit to think about. I'm depressed. I'm not in a people mood.
My new tattoo looks bad. I've just got shit on my brain,k? K! 

Yet...I sit down and plan an entire feast to feed fifteen hungry ass family members and their god damn kids. 

I'm gonna make salsa,and pico,and other great things to snack on.

I plan two entrees,and four sides,I find a recipe for fried Mexican ice cream.

I find what I have and what I need,and then I hand the list to an older Ya-Ya and my nephew,and send them with *MY* money to the grocery store.
 
They come back with bullshit. Candy,ice cream,the makings for hamburgers,and some other random shit,and think I'll be grateful. 
I'm not happy,or fucking grateful you just spent seventy-five dollars of my bread to buy bullshit. Utter bullshit. 

Yeaaaahhh....that annoys me.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Ended up having bad dreams last night so I am tired and its Monday and these birds outside my window are too damn chipper!


----------



## snuggletiger

thanks to the swooshy 35mph winds mixed with single pane glass windows, your's truly didn't get to bed till 3am. Then natural body alarm woke me up at 5am. So here I am live on 2 hours of sleep


----------



## HottiMegan

Add me to the crappy sleep list. Hubs was called into work in the middle of the night. His phone ringing woke me. Then his coming home woke me, I had a hard time going back to sleep. To top it off, my neck is out if whack and giving me a headache.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My favorite coffee shop is switching brands and won't be restocking its herbal teas until the switch. . . next month. I haz a sad.


----------



## MattB

It's trivial, but potholes. This city can not keep up with the potholes that show up this time of year. They're huge, and I spent all day weaving around as many as I could. I hit so many though...


----------



## x0emnem0x

It's supposed to snow another 4-6 inches here and my college isn't closing yet... except funny thing cause everything in a 50 mile radius is closing around us LOL.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm cold.. Might need to make some tea.. I have some yummy apple cider spice tea.


----------



## Rojodi

It's a tough job market out there, but why would a person show up to an initial job interview wearing jeans, work boots and a flannel shirt, when I know they have "dress" clothes


----------



## Shan34

I really don't have a mean bone in my body. Unless you mess with my daughter or others I love. And it's deeply disturbing to me that someone that I love so much can be so mean. So mean. To me. I'm baffled and sick to my stomach.


----------



## x0emnem0x

10 page paper due in 2 days. 
I just wanna cry.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Self-centered people, but more specifically my boyfriend at this moment.


----------



## spiritangel

The waiting game, sheer exhaustion and illness, and that I have to go be nice tomorrow to two people who i really want to smack and tell them to wake up to themselves....


----------



## Saoirse

I'm fucking sick! Started Sunday night with a sore throat, Monday I was tired and sore, yesterday I had the chills and a 102 fever and this morning I got up around 7 to pee and ralphed in the wastebasket. I feel like shit! I haven't slept thru the night in 72 hours&#65292;I wake up boiling hot then freezing cold and every position I lay in kills my back. And to top it all off, I'm dog/house sitting all week so I'm not even home and I took 2 days off work which blows cause I'm already broke and I don't get paid sick days!!!!! Fuck I you flu!!!! The last time I called out sick was when I had food poisoning 8 yrs ago!


----------



## Surlysomething

I had the death cold/bronchitis for over two weeks. JUST starting to feel human again. I've never been so sick. I missed 4 days of work. 

I hope what I had isn't what you have. Lots of fluids and rest.






Saoirse said:


> I'm fucking sick! Started Sunday night with a sore throat, Monday I was tired and sore, yesterday I had the chills and a 102 fever and this morning I got up around 7 to pee and ralphed in the wastebasket. I feel like shit! I haven't slept thru the night in 72 hours&#65292;I wake up boiling hot then freezing cold and every position I lay in kills my back. And to top it all off, I'm dog/house sitting all week so I'm not even home and I took 2 days off work which blows cause I'm already broke and I don't get paid sick days!!!!! Fuck I you flu!!!! The last time I called out sick was when I had food poisoning 8 yrs ago!


----------



## Oona

I have 3 things annoying me at the moment...

1- At 3am my body decided sleep was no longer an option. It's not even noon and I am exhausted. 

2- My kitchen sink is finally fixed, but my roommate and his friend DESTROYED the kitchen in order to fix it. So I get to go home and clean the heck out of it after work. 

3- Minimal sleep, work, cleaning, gym... ugh.


----------



## x0emnem0x

That guys think us females are just sooo ignorant. If you're talking to two females at once (who happen to be friends) expect us to find out!


----------



## Lovelyone

a co-contributor to a forum I belong to posted about having the bad luck of having been photographed by strangers and those same photos having been posted on a reddit thread called 'fat stories'. I went to investigate and was mortified by all the fat hatred on this site. There were bunches of stories that were filled with nothing but blatant fat bigotry and hatred. It pretty much ruined my day yesterday.


----------



## Victoria08

I had my winter tires removed today and while I was there, I was told I'm due for 3 different fluid flushes for my car...and it's going to cost almost $500 total. Areyoufuckingkiddingme?!


----------



## Jack Secret

Victoria08 said:


> I had my winter tires removed today and while I was there, I was told I'm due for 3 different fluid flushes for my car...and it's going to cost almost $500 total. Areyoufuckingkiddingme?!



$500? You're definitely getting screwed!


----------



## Victoria08

Jack Secret said:


> $500? You're definitely getting screwed!



Yeah, I thought so. Guess I'll be going somewhere else from now on


----------



## Morganer

I have to wait until this dude gets off of work. I want it NOW!


----------



## Pandasaur

Sinus infection during a week long training in Austin.....freaking sucks balls...


----------



## moonvine

I'm sick. And I do not like it.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Frustrated in every single way possible. I think it may need to be a turn off my phone kind of day.


----------



## Lovelyone

People who think they can talk you into something after you've already said, "NO!" Move along.


----------



## HottiMegan

I am so very tired. I took sleep aids last night and got a decent night sleep. I just whacked with a bag of fatigue about an hour ago. It's saturday night, darn it! I want to stay up a little!


----------



## Oona

I bit the inside of my lip at the gym last night. Now I have one of those annoying little swollen bumps right inside my mouth. And I keep @#$!ing biting it!


----------



## HottiMegan

Ugh.. all set up to shoot some photos and i need a new battery.. ugh. I hate when plans don't work out!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Okay if you plan on having someone come over and bring you something and change your mind please a) tell them not to come over or b) answer the damn phone when they call so they don't come over. AKA ME... my sister wanted $20 for baby formula, so I made plans to bring it. Her boyfriend said he would be up... I called 10 times, no answer but came over since they don't live far, thought it would be fine... THEY WERE BOTH HOME and then not answer the phone call he freaking TEXTS me back and says we'll come over later to get it... I said I'm in your driveway just come to the door so I can give it to you and no reply so I said screw it and went home. Honestly if someone is bothering to give you money PLUS bring it to you wouldn't you bother to answer the door???


----------



## Pandasaur

My boss...enough said


----------



## Gingembre

Splinter in my thumb and I can't get it out.


----------



## dharmabean

Gingembre said:


> Splinter in my thumb and I can't get it out.




anyone else read this statement to the tune of "I got a boogie on my finger and I can't get it off.."?


----------



## Gingembre

dharmabean said:


> anyone else read this statement to the tune of "I got a boogie on my finger and I can't get it off.."?



It wasn't intentional, as I have no idea what song that is! Presuming a US boogie is a UK bogey?!


----------



## dharmabean

It's a kid's song about a booger on their finger. I didn't think it was intentional, lol. :doh: Sorry, didn't mean to take away from your post either. 



Gingembre said:


> It wasn't intentional, as I have no idea what song that is! Presuming a US boogie is a UK bogey?!


----------



## spiritangel

Selfish self centred little children hellbent on destruction who do not care about how their actions effect others and who blatantly lie. I should have known better than to allow this person back in my life even in the minimal way I did.


----------



## Mathias

I thought my group of friends that I usually hang out with were all too busy to do anything today, but I see them over Facebook tagged together at the bar. Great.


----------



## Oona

All I want to do is drink and watch Netflix. And Netflix isn't working. 

What the eff?!


----------



## TwilightStarr

That the local jail is so over crowded that even though they finally arrested my sister for her bench warrant, they let her out within 12 hours! 

No! I am going to need her to stay in there for a couple days and maybe learn a lesson!


----------



## Rojodi

It is now almost midnight and I'm still sweating, a bit feverish and sucking down major bottles of water and soda. I wish that restaurants would make mention that they use organic fruits and vegetables. I pay every freaking time, but God Damn it...I love tomatoes!!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Sore throat... sickly.


----------



## Victoria08

The fact that they're making a show called "Real Hipsters of Vancouver". Makes you wonder what the world is coming to...:doh:


----------



## dharmabean

People...certain people.


----------



## moore2me

Victoria08 said:


> I had my winter tires removed today and while I was there, I was told I'm due for 3 different fluid flushes for my car...and it's going to cost almost $500 total. Areyoufuckingkiddingme?!





Jack Secret said:


> $500? You're definitely getting screwed!





Victoria08 said:


> Yeah, I thought so. Guess I'll be going somewhere else from now on



Car mechanics often prey on women's lack of knowledge on car repair and maintenace. I sometimes had mechanics try to tell me they had to take the motor out in order to rotate my tires - and to change the windshield wipers they had to grease the brake drums?????



x0emnem0x said:


> Okay if you plan on having someone come over and bring you something and change your mind please a) tell them not to come over or b) answer the damn phone when they call so they don't come over. AKA ME... my sister wanted $20 for baby formula, so I made plans to bring it. Her boyfriend said he would be up... I called 10 times, no answer but came over since they don't live far, thought it would be fine... THEY WERE BOTH HOME and then not answer the phone call he freaking TEXTS me back and says we'll come over later to get it... I said I'm in your driveway just come to the door so I can give it to you and no reply so I said screw it and went home. Honestly if someone is bothering to give you money PLUS bring it to you wouldn't you bother to answer the door???



I woould suspect there is some reason the boyfriend doesn't want you to see him/her at the specific time you were there. If you combine that with the previous plea for money, I (being a very suspicious old bird) would first think - they want the money for drugs . . . . and then when they wouldn't answer the call when you showed up in front of their house, they found the drugs using another source since their initial call, and have turned on and are busy enjoying the high. No longer need money at this moment in time.


----------



## Morganer

I just found out that my expected packages, multiple, went allll the way over there.. to come back allll the way over here.. which means that they will be late.


----------



## Pandasaur

The butter chicken sauce I bought tasted nothing like butter chicken....T_T..I know I should make my own but after working all day I lack the motivation


----------



## HottiMegan

My body hurts all over. It's going to be worse tomorrow.


----------



## spiritangel

Screwing up my budget without even realising it till to late

and totally forgetting to order any drinks with my grocery order. Just one of those doh moments 

I got sidetracked by mega super cheap easter eggs and forgot the important thing


----------



## AuntHen

moore2me said:


> I woould suspect there is some reason the boyfriend doesn't want you to see him/her at the specific time you were there. If you combine that with the previous plea for money, I (being a very suspicious old bird) would first think - they want the money for drugs . . . . and then when they wouldn't answer the call when you showed up in front of their house, they found the drugs using another source since their initial call, and have turned on and are busy enjoying the high. No longer need money at this moment in time.




Ummm, just no. :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

HottiMegan said:


> My body hurts all over. It's going to be worse tomorrow.



I take it back. I'm not so sore today. I guess as time goes on, the hurt is less with the martial arts class.


----------



## Pandasaur

The meet me option is pissing me off on POF. Seriously, if you want to meet why not send a message. I'M FUCKING ADORABLE.......LOVE ME!!!!!!

Sorry for the rant..I'm going through the 'OMG I'm almost 26 never dated or had a boyfriend, all men hate me' mood, it will pass next month when I'm in the 'I don't need NOBODY' mood..

I want icecream


----------



## 1love_emily

I've had the weirdest freaking day.
1) I had a meeting for a promotion at my job. I got the promotion, that was all fine and dandy, but it was EARLY in the morning

2) I had a professional massage today. It was nice but also a little awkward. My entire body still feels a tad oily and a tad bruised. I even have massage oil in my hair... That's just gross.

3) My slutty cousin got knocked up. She's 17 and she's had 5 different "fiancees" this year. She's only been with this one for two months.

4) One of my really good friends who is only a year older than me got engaged. I just happen to think that 21 is too young for marriage/engagement things. It makes me feel weird that people are starting to think about that when I can barely watch a wedding show without feeling uncomfortable anymore. 

5) My younger brother is getting absolutely yanked around by this girl he's kind of seeing but not really. I mean, it's high school and they haven't "defined the relationship" but "it's more of a thing than not a thing" (his words, not mine!). I feel bad for the boy... this girl is going crazy in preparation for prom.

That's all for my weird day. I just had to get it out somewhere.


----------



## Victoria08

I got hit in the mouth with a book today. My lip is all red and puffy now. But, on the bright side, I didn't lose any teeth.

PS: I wasn't in a fight. I totally hit myself by accident. It was actually really funny about an hour after the fact.

Oh, and I'm also annoyed that my brother won't e-mail me back...or call me. I miss him.


----------



## spiritangel

professionals who offer hope tell you they will do one thing, and then do the total opposite so instead of offering you hope or the help you actually need they screw you over and make your life more difficult

I dont know what I do to attract these people but it has to end, I cant keep bashing my head against the same brick walls over and over unless they do as they say they will

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Oona

Miscommunication/Misinformation

I nearly ripped someones head off over the phone because of miscommunication today.


----------



## HottiMegan

SOOOOOO much to do for Max's birthday and i can't seem to find the motivation to get off my butt and get to work. I thought my happy pills would help with that!


----------



## Rojodi

1love_emily said:


> I've had the weirdest freaking day.
> 1) I had a meeting for a promotion at my job. I got the promotion, that was all fine and dandy, but it was EARLY in the morning
> 
> 2) I had a professional massage today. It was nice but also a little awkward. My entire body still feels a tad oily and a tad bruised. I even have massage oil in my hair... That's just gross.
> 
> 3) My slutty cousin got knocked up. She's 17 and she's had 5 different "fiancees" this year. She's only been with this one for two months.
> 
> 4) One of my really good friends who is only a year older than me got engaged. I just happen to think that 21 is too young for marriage/engagement things. It makes me feel weird that people are starting to think about that when I can barely watch a wedding show without feeling uncomfortable anymore.
> 
> 5) My younger brother is getting absolutely yanked around by this girl he's kind of seeing but not really. I mean, it's high school and they haven't "defined the relationship" but "it's more of a thing than not a thing" (his words, not mine!). I feel bad for the boy... this girl is going crazy in preparation for prom.
> 
> That's all for my weird day. I just had to get it out somewhere.



21 isn't too young. I was married at 21...and this October we'll be celebrating 28 years of marriage.


----------



## spiritangel

Ungrateful spoilt brat nieces who get narky when you ask if they want something just because its not what they want. Just say no ffs and that would have been the end of it.

Etsy Conversations and my forgetting that I need to type readings elsewhere and copy and paste cause it eats them and having to redo part of said reading because I forgot this one fact

and clients who buy readings and vanish say they are ready but dont respond when you message them but have paid for your services 

hmm there is a list today lol


----------



## HottiMegan

It's crazy how achy my body is two days after my martial arts class. I feel broken.


----------



## x0emnem0x

So my grown ass brother decides to take a huge dump and without checking to see if he clogged the toilet, he runs down stairs (mind you he is 29 and wearing whitey tighties around the house like a f-ing 12 year old). He clogged the toilet, the whole entire bathroom floor flooded in like 10 seconds and I had to clean it up. I started screaming cause I was pissed at him and he comes upstairs, looks at me, and I said "No don't worry I'm just up here cleaning up your nasty ass toilet water, go back downstairs." and he sure enough turned around and went downstairs. Yeah don't mess with me... piss me off and you will feel my wrath. Seriously sick of my brother, he needs to get the hell out of this house.


----------



## Lovelyone

Rojodi said:


> 21 isn't too young. I was married at 21...and this October we'll be celebrating 28 years of marriage.



She's entitled to her opinion. If she thinks 21 is too young to get married...it is for HER to say.


----------



## WVMountainrear

People who only listen to respond instead of to understand.


----------



## balletguy

Work suck right now...just getting more and more crap to do...no extra $$$


----------



## Victoria08

I finally got an e-mail from my brother...but he was just asking for money. I wish he'd just send an e-mail to say 'Hi, how's it going?' instead of "Hi, I need to borrow some money". 
I'm good with my money and he knows that...so now I just feel like he thinks of me as a back-up plan when he's short for rent.
I hate being put in this position.


----------



## balletguy

So I worke up @3:00 AM today and cant get back to sleep....


----------



## spiritangel

I cant afford to replace my beloved cuttlebug and even if I could the current model us UGLY, I would so love an ebosser or Tim's vagabond but not in the budget either, I am sick of fighting with my bug to do basic things that should be easy and not being able to use some of my most used dies


----------



## Mishty

Both of my ears are stopped up.
I can barely hear. 

I'm hungry and broke.


I'm going back to bed.


----------



## HottiMegan

Foo!!! Hubs has epic broccoli farts. It's lethal!


----------



## 1love_emily

I got so cold I caved and turned the heat on in my apartment.

Usually the roomie and I like it as cold as it can get. But ever since I got home like 4 hours ago I haven't stopped shivering

Partly because I'm cold, partly because there's this ah-mazing boy I'm chatting with 

ANYWAYS... I'm really sleepy but I have to stay up late because I need to get my room mate from the airport and she's supposed to land in like an hour or so.


----------



## Gingembre

Here we go....
* my housemate, who ran a bath solely full of hot water over an hour ago. It annoys me that he runs a boiling hot bath so he can leave it to cool down, but I have been waiting to have a shower for an hour and a half and he STILL hasn't got in the fucking thing.
* people who make group work ridiculously harder than it should be because they don't listen, don't read instructions and just jump in and do whatever they think is required which, 9 times out of 10, isn't anything like what we should be doing.
* my ex-boyfriend, who I had to break up with because he didn't want to end things in case it meant we disappeared from each others lives....I said we could just be friends...he agreed...it's been a MONTH now and he hasn't spoken to me. Granted, I don't think he's spoken to many people, but I've been trying to get hold of him for over a week coz there are things I need answers too. Practical things, like, are you still buying this theatre ticket off me. JUST ANSWER THE FUCKING PHONE.

And breathe.


----------



## cinnamitch

Got my wonderful little jury summons in the mail.


----------



## snuggletiger

Cinna
you lucky dog, I always wanted to be on a Jury. 
Christopher "who has seen 12 Angry Men too many times"


----------



## Deven

The limb I went out on definitely snapped.

My brother stopped paying his child support after I paid part of it off. Now, instead of $1,800 in the hole, he's $2,200 in the hole. And, if he doesn't show up to court on the 23rd of April, there will be a warrant issued for his arrest.

He has no intentions of going.


----------



## cinnamitch

snuggletiger said:


> Cinna
> you lucky dog, I always wanted to be on a Jury.
> Christopher "who has seen 12 Angry Men too many times"



12 Angry Men is an awesome movie.


----------



## Pandasaur

Finding out my boss will be shadowing me for my last 3 days in the office...I'M LEAVING IN 3 DAYS YOU SKANKASAUR CONTROL FREAK!! UGHHHHHHH

Calm down Panda..you are okay..you start your new job in April...


----------



## snuggletiger

Pandasaur does that mean you can shadowbox with the boss?

realizing how many people ive hurt with my words over the last few years and wishing I could make amends and say IM sorry Day 25 and hoping for more.


----------



## danielson123

Thigh-slapping in the indy's when there's any kind of offensive strike. At first it was just on the superkick, but now for a lot guys it's every single strike. It's overused to the point that now if you don't slap the thigh to create the audible illusion of actual connection on the strike, it seems fake, even if it looks real.

Sorry for the wrestling post guys.


----------



## Mishty

I just took two orders on the phone for 300 cookies,cooked a snack for 4 screaming kids,prepared biscuits for supper,talked my cousin down from his stress filled day,and calmed my PMSing boss down...all in 25 minutes. I need vodka,masturbation,and/or pot....any order.


----------



## Pandasaur

snuggletiger said:


> Pandasaur does that mean you can shadowbox with the boss?



With brass knuckles


----------



## Donna

My manager-the micro-manager. 

Don't folks usually lighten up and goof off a bit when the boss is out of the office? That was my experience until five years ago when I started in my current position. When my manager leaves, everyone who works for her becomes very quiet and all I hear is key board tapping and files being date stamped. I realized driving home tonight I was able to get more work done and clean up more "to be followed up on" items off my to-do list from 2:00-5:00 PM today than I have been able to get done in the last three weeks! 

I updated my Linked-in and my resume just now. I've threatened to leave before and always changed my mind. I like the work and I love most of the people I work with; the team I supervise is awesome. I also adore my manager's boss (department director) ; she is very hands off. She'll give us a project, with a finite due date and ask that we keep her updated weekly until the project is complete. But my manager is currently driving me to distraction.

I know, I know...be happy I have a job. I am. Grateful really. But something inside me is nagging at me to make a change.


----------



## danielson123

Sleep. I wish I didn't need sleep. It's been getting in the way of things I would much rather be doing.


----------



## Pandasaur

Non of my friends want to see the remake of Evil Dead with me (they hate horror) =/...Ive been to the movies by myself a few times but I would love to have some people with me to make it fun. Its the Evil Dead...A CLASSIC....UGH!!!!


----------



## snuggletiger

Pandasaur said:


> With brass knuckles



Float like a butterfly and sting like a bee. Don't do rope a dope


----------



## 1love_emily

I have too much homework for it to be healthy.
And it's not little homework.
It's homework that will determine wether or not I can continue on in my major.

Yeah, no big deal. I'm only slowly dying over here.


----------



## CAMellie

My little dog is annoying me today. She keeps having little tantrums and doing things she _knows_ she's not supposed to do. *sigh*


----------



## Lovelyone

My 2 1/2 year old great nephew (whom I am currently babysitting) has a cold and has coughed on me, in my face, on my food, while taking a drink of my soda...and when he's done and I tell him, "Cover your mouth when you cough, please" he looks at me with these sweet little blue eyes and innocent sheepish grin and says, "I forgot, sorry" and THEN covers his mouth afterwards. It's annoying but too cute to be angry at.


----------



## Oona

If you're married, whether separated or not, do NOT attempt to date other women. Period.


----------



## spiritangel

Lovelyone said:


> My 2 1/2 year old great nephew (whom I am currently babysitting) has a cold and has coughed on me, in my face, on my food, while taking a drink of my soda...and when he's done and I tell him, "Cover your mouth when you cough, please" he looks at me with these sweet little blue eyes and innocent sheepish grin and says, "I forgot, sorry" and THEN covers his mouth afterwards. It's annoying but too cute to be angry at.



You know my Dad drilled this little rhyme into my head from a very young age, it might help

"Cover you mouth when you cough or sneeze otherwise you spread disease" 

kinda silly but it has always worked and I remember it to this day so maybe something like that or the whole reward when he remembers thing


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm annoyed at, and I kind of think it’s shitty how since my stepmom died all her friends that used to tell us that &#8216;we were like family’ have gone, and now even my fathers own family has pretty much decided &#8216;fuck them lol’ we got together for thanksgiving, that was it. All my uncle does when he calls is talk about moving to TN and how he hates that the [insert racial slur here] is ruining our country. Not "How are you guys" Not "How are things going" nothing. My grandmother stopped by after xmas and my brothers birthday to give him a card, and no matter how many times we invite her over to the house and stuff she won't come. She'd rather sit in the hotel. _*It really drives me insane, these people. *_


----------



## Lamia

I posted a status on Facebook about how hard it is to love yourself when you're bombarded by a stream of media messages to hate yourself so that you'll buy products to fix yourself. I have posted other things like this in the past and this one bitch always has to post and defend exercise or being healthy. Way to miss the point bitch. 

"Every single one of us could be healthier but if we don't help ourselves, we have no rights to preach to others." <--- that's the part that is getting under my skin.


----------



## HottiMegan

Lamia said:


> I posted a status on Facebook about how hard it is to love yourself when you're bombarded by a stream of media messages to hate yourself so that you'll buy products to fix yourself. I have posted other things like this in the past and this one bitch always has to post and defend exercise or being healthy. Way to miss the point bitch.
> 
> "Every single one of us could be healthier but if we don't help ourselves, we have no rights to preach to others." <--- that's the part that is getting under my skin.



I have a brother like that. He's a former fattie turned marathon runner and uber food conscious. So his solution to every one of life's woes is exercise or eat better.. I confided in my mom at how it makes me feel when he does that, and she said to take it with a grain of salt. He's the brother who once used the nickname GOD for every online pursuit.


----------



## snuggletiger

HottiMegan said:


> I have a brother like that. He's a former fattie turned marathon runner and uber food conscious. So his solution to every one of life's woes is exercise or eat better.. I confided in my mom at how it makes me feel when he does that, and she said to take it with a grain of salt. He's the brother who once used the nickname GOD for every online pursuit.



Just tell him the story of Ozzie Nelson when he gets too preachy.


----------



## HottiMegan

snuggletiger said:


> Just tell him the story of Ozzie Nelson when he gets too preachy.



What story would that be?


----------



## Linda

This flu. I haven't had the flu for years and years but this flu season alone I have had it three times.


----------



## spiritangel

Seriously I get you have had dramas and stuff going on but if you borrow something in like November it should have been returned by now and if you lost some of it it is just politeness to offer to replace it even if I would have said dont worry about it, your over your life and the crap that happens your 16 its not like my life is a picnic easy ride you think it is you know. Sick of being taken for granted just because I have spoilt Shaylyn when I could she just expects it is like well I want this grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## 1love_emily

I forgot that the dinner I planned for tonight takes 90 minutes to cook  It's 7 now, so I'll have dinner by bed time. 

Ha, I wish bed time was 8:30


----------



## MattB

I'm surrounded by miserable people lately, and I don't know how to help without making it obvious I'm trying to help. I'm not good at fake smiling.


----------



## Deven

I bit my tongue and sound like Mike Tyson when I talk.


----------



## Mathias

Jehovah's Witnesses won't stop coming to our house.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My laptop while plugged in, has been randomly shutting off [emphasis on randomly] for the past month or two. 

Finally last night I noticed in the bottom corner, a pop-up told me my battery needs to be replaced. 

However, right now the X is gone and it says it's plugged in and everything is fine.


GDI, Laptop, stop being a lil bitch >(


----------



## Oona

My auto-immune disease decided to rear its ugly head over the weekend. Just when I thought I had it under control with no medication, too


----------



## Surlysomething

Well shit. That sucks. 

From someone that struggles with chronic conditions, I feel your pain, lady.
I hope things get better soon.





Oona said:


> My auto-immune disease decided to rear its ugly head over the weekend. Just when I thought I had it under control with no medication, too


----------



## x0emnem0x

I got dumped on Saturday.


----------



## Oona

x0emnem0x said:


> I got dumped on Saturday.



Um hello? I'm STILL your wife! 

~*~Hugs~*~


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> Well shit. That sucks.
> 
> From someone that struggles with chronic conditions, I feel your pain, lady.
> I hope things get better soon.



Thanks. I think it has to do with me moving to a MUCH warmer/dryer climate. Usually I have a super awesome resistance to colds and such, but in the last 9 months I've been sick 4-5 times. I'm pretty sure the constant sickness is to blame


----------



## Surlysomething

Probably. I think stress levels really affect us more than we realize as well.

Take care of YOU.




Oona said:


> Thanks. I think it has to do with me moving to a MUCH warmer/dryer climate. Usually I have a super awesome resistance to colds and such, but in the last 9 months I've been sick 4-5 times. I'm pretty sure the constant sickness is to blame


----------



## Lovelyone

I received a gift card from Etsy for a gift exchange. I used it to order these personalized note cards. When they arrived today they were very pretty except they were not note cards...they were post cards. I was truly disappointed and feel like I was scammed cos the advert was for NOTE CARDS and not post cards. :blink:


----------



## Oona

Lovelyone said:


> I received a gift card from Etsy for a gift exchange. I used it to order these personalized note cards. When they arrived today they were very pretty except they were not note cards...they were post cards. I was truly disappointed and feel like I was scammed cos the advert was for NOTE CARDS and not post cards. :blink:



Contact the Etsy Seller. Generally they are helpful (at least in my experience) in fixing a problem like that. Make sure you have the listing handy as well so you can prove you ordered NOTE cards and not POST cards.


----------



## Lovelyone

Oona said:


> Contact the Etsy Seller. Generally they are helpful (at least in my experience) in fixing a problem like that. Make sure you have the listing handy as well so you can prove you ordered NOTE cards and not POST cards.



I have contacted her and told her that her posting was misleading as it was labeled "note cards" and not post cards. I won't be sending the cards back since she did personalize them. I can and will use them--however, I will not be doing business with that particular seller again. It's just frustrating to think that you are receiving one thing and for it to come as something else.


----------



## Oona

Lovelyone said:


> I have contacted her and told her that her posting was misleading as it was labeled "note cards" and not post cards. I won't be sending the cards back since she did personalize them. I can and will use them--however, I will not be doing business with that particular seller again. It's just frustrating to think that you are receiving one thing and for it to come as something else.



Unfortunately I've had that sort of thing happen before. I purchased a shirt, and the main image made it look like it had been altered to be a halter top (from a t-shirt). When I got it, however, it was a mens regular t-shirt. Best you can do is inform the seller their listing is misleading and move on.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Oona said:


> Um hello? I'm STILL your wife!
> 
> ~*~Hugs~*~



Hahaha
This is why I love you. <3


----------



## Oona

x0emnem0x said:


> Hahaha
> This is why I love you. <3



^_^

<3!


----------



## HottiMegan

Random spikes of sharp pain shooting down my head that lasts for a few minutes then a dull throb until the next spike of pain.. Never had this before. It sucks! I'm going to fill up on advil and tylenol and hopefully it'll help.


----------



## largenlovely

Some asshole got ahold of one of my website pictures and put a nasty caption to it and has been spreading it around facebook. Soooo I had to openly out myself to my family and local friends and people I went to high school with about the website and then ask them to help me ask people to take the pics down. I don't know what the caption says since I've not seen it but something about yeast or something. It has went facebook viral. Friends in Wyoming and Indiana are seeing it as well as everyone local...fucking asshole

ETA: I wouldn't care about the pic itself but I do hate having to out myself to my family about the website. And I hate that it has such a nasty caption to it. People suck


----------



## Piink

It is 3am and I have been awake for the past hour. I'd really like to sleep but my mind keeps wandering. Ugh.


----------



## Oona

Why the *eff* would you send me a picture of your baby bump?! 

You were supposed to be my best friend, and now you're engaged to the man that I'm divorcing! 

Thank you, _so much_, for reminding me that the biggest asshole I have ever known has everything he could ever want in life and I have nothing.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

Oona said:


> Why the *eff* would you send me a picture of your baby bump?!
> 
> You were supposed to be my best friend, and now you're engaged to the man that I'm divorcing!
> 
> Thank you, _so much_, for reminding me that the biggest asshole I have ever known has everything he could ever want in life and I have nothing.



Dear Heart - You have your freedom and she has him. You are definitely in the *WIN* column!!!!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Annoyance of the day: my supposed again "best friend"calls and wants to hang out today, after he ditched me this past weekend pretending to be sick and then going out to drink with his sister. My boyfriend had just dumped me Saturday and so I told my best friend and he not only says: "Oh just a great day your boyfriend dumps you while mine is out partying" as if it were the same thing, except he still has his boyfriend. Not only that but then after he knew I was really depressed that night and just wanted to hang, he ditched me. Last week I talked to him and we made plans to hang out and go play tennis. Saturday night I called him (after he came up with the elaborate story of being sick) drunk as hell, but I remember this - he said "I'm glad I'm not the only one drinking." And continued to explain how he went out with his sister to drink. Really - so you were drinking but earlier that same day you were feeling sooo bad that you "fell asleep" (conveniently so) while I was trying to get a hold of you and were puking. I am so sick of the lies! 

So when he calls today, he doesn't even consider the fact that hey - I might be busy and I have a life too. He basically was like okay I'm free let's do something. Like excuse me, I have a life too? I'm not free. It's like he doesn't give a shit about anyone but himself. Sad thing is, I've known this for awhile. I don't know why I keep sticking around for whenever he decides he doesn't have to come up with some lie to hang out with me. (He is gay, no emotional feelings in this, btw.) These plans were brought up last WEEK for the past weekend so we could hang and he basically slapped me in the face by saying he was out drinking with his sister... while me, his "best friend" was home alone drinking because I felt like shit. I know a break up isn't that big of a deal but it was to me and I just needed a friend to hang with. Just pisses me off. So much for a best friend, it really sucks not having anyone to talk to because the only time he calls is when he is pissed off and wants to vent, he doesn't even ask me about my life. I'm pretty sure I'm just gonna stop picking up the phone when he calls... 

*Too long didn't read?* I need a new best friend.


----------



## big_lad27

Cant sleep :-( keep tossing and turning, getting annoyed now, grrrr, brains on overload


----------



## Oona

x0emnem0x said:


> *Too long didn't read?* I need a new best friend.



Oooo mememememe! I am, afterall, your wifey! And I need a new best friend. Mine takes me for granted on a daily basis -_-


----------



## x0emnem0x

Oona said:


> Oooo mememememe! I am, afterall, your wifey! And I need a new best friend. Mine takes me for granted on a daily basis -_-



Let's elope and move in together. :3


----------



## Piink

I went to bed less than three hours ago. I slept for 45 minutes and now it is 6:18 and I am wide awake. Guess there is no time like now to start my day then. Ugh.


----------



## Morganer

And now, I get the brand new first thing, only to discover that the second issue has resurfaced.


----------



## Oona

x0emnem0x said:


> Let's elope and move in together. :3



I'm down! Lets do this!


----------



## Oona

I thought I made it clear I don't want to see anything in relation to your pregnancy. That also means DON'T send pictures of the ultrasound.

kthnxbye


----------



## Mathias

People who only come around when they want something from me. Specifically money.


----------



## Piink

I always seem to put up a wall when I get scared. I'm not sure why I do that. It never ends with the result I want. I know I'm the one who messed it up, and I feel horrible. But, I guess I need to put my big girl undies on and move on. I just hope someday I can forgive myself.


----------



## Oona

Piink said:


> I always seem to put up a wall when I get scared. I'm not sure why I do that. It never ends with the result I want. I know I'm the one who messed it up, and I feel horrible. But, I guess I need to put my big girl undies on and move on. I just hope someday I can forgive myself.



Sometimes walls are necessary. Maybe your security systems are too sensitive. Time for re-calibration? 

*hugs*


----------



## Piink

Oona said:


> Sometimes walls are necessary. Maybe your security systems are too sensitive. Time for re-calibration?
> 
> *hugs*



Thanks. *hugs* back at ya.

This one wasn't necessary, though.  And I ended up hurting someone else in the end.

I do think it has a lot to do with things happening here at home. I've got a lot of stressful things going on and it is apparently my natural defense system when shit gets tough. 

But I also know there is no do-overs. If I could, I would.


----------



## metaldave

largenlovely said:


> Some asshole got ahold of one of my website pictures and put a nasty caption to it and has been spreading it around facebook. Soooo I had to openly out myself to my family and local friends and people I went to high school with about the website and then ask them to help me ask people to take the pics down. I don't know what the caption says since I've not seen it but something about yeast or something. It has went facebook viral. Friends in Wyoming and Indiana are seeing it as well as everyone local...fucking asshole
> 
> ETA: I wouldn't care about the pic itself but I do hate having to out myself to my family about the website. And I hate that it has such a nasty caption to it. People suck



I saw a picture of you, I think there may be more than one. The one I saw had a caption that said 'tag someone who would bang her'. It really angered me. Seems to be happening to a lot of plus sized models. People really do suck. Sorry hun.


----------



## Morganer

So let me get this straight.. We wait until an hour to decide we aren't taking Vehicle #1, for truly stupid reasons. Then, we get in Vehicle #2, with directions mapped out. _Then,_ we _deviate_ from those directions, to save $1.50 in tolls.. Though we had to gas up Vehicle #2 with $20+ of gas just to get there, when Vehicle #1 had a full tank and was ready to go. Then, we drive _halfway around the state_ - and end up late!

The end result is:

1. No more starting at THAT job. They even called me twice.
2. Everyone at home is yelling at you to come home and care-take their elderly tookii, because you could have just let me go in Vehicle #1.. ?? Logic fail?
3. We STILL have nothing to show for the trip, and all you did is cost me a job.

Yeah, you better reimburse me that $160 I would have made on opening day.

I am telling you, I am the only intelligent one in my family of retards.


----------



## Morganer

So let me get this straight.. We wait until an hour to decide we aren't taking Vehicle #1, for truly stupid reasons. Then, we get in Vehicle #2, with directions mapped out. _Then,_ we _deviate_ from those directions, to save $1.50 in tolls.. Though we had to gas up Vehicle #2 with $20+ of gas just to get there, when Vehicle #1 had a full tank and was ready to go. Then, we drive _halfway around the state_ - and end up late!

The end result is:

1. No more starting at THAT job. They even called me twice.
2. Everyone at home is yelling at you to come home and care-take their elderly tookii, because you could have just let me go in Vehicle #1.. ?? Logic fail?
3. We STILL have nothing to show for the trip, and all you did is cost me a job.

Yeah, you *better* reimburse me that $160 I would have made on opening day. Would be in your best interest to do so.

I am telling you, I am the only intelligent one in my family of retards.


----------



## Lovelyone

The sentence, "Terri's home, go have her do it" is my annoyance. If you aren't willing to do something yourself, then DON'T volunteer me to do it either.


----------



## HottiMegan

Hip pain.. makes me nervous about class tonight but it's my highlight of my day. Martial arts is so fun and makes me feel good but i hurt


----------



## Oona

Drivers at the company I work for have decided they are their own dispatchers and then yell at all the managers (myself included) saying they are allowed to do decide for themselves...


----------



## Rojodi

Freaking weather. After several warm days, when I wore shorts, it decides to get cold and damp, making my arthritis scream!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The weather. We had a week of it being sunny and nearly 60 and now it's rainy, stormy, sleet-y, snowy, absolute crap. -___-V Go AWAY. This time last year we were having tornados and were in the 90's!


----------



## Pandasaur

Being single for over 25 years..yes I know..I whine about it a lot but I have no where else to go....especially when all my friends tell me I should just go get laid....I don't want that, I am far too emotionally involved for pointless sex >.<


----------



## spiritangel

Pandasaur said:


> Being single for over 25 years..yes I know..I whine about it a lot but I have no where else to go....especially when all my friends tell me I should just go get laid....I don't want that, I am far too emotionally involved for pointless sex >.<



It wasnt quite 25 years for me more like about 20/21 but I will tell you this there is someone for you and you will find each other as a friend always says to me sometimes you gotta kiss a lot of frogs to find your prince I pointed out I never asked for a prince and that I just want a sane rational intelligent human being with a sense of humour and lack of drama 

I am kinda over being single atm so I understand we all have good and bad days with it do something nice for yourself and remember that we are here to vent to some days


now onto my rant

My mobile has been playing up for a while (its less than 6months old) but I lost all speaker type sound so no ringing no games no music etc, which basically means I had to be looking at the phone to see incomming calls

Soooo I am finally near Dick Smith to take it back and did apparently it will be gone for up to 2months oh and the best bit they don't actually give you a spare handset

sooo I have no form of phone communication for up to 2 months which is just peachy as I do not have a home phone and need to be able to make appointments and call taxis and such to get around.

And to top it off the dumbarse at the counter says I kid you not how can we contact you to let you know when its back?

I said email, or letter and he said sorry we don't do that in this fucking day and age they can not send one lousy email or even snail mail 

hes like whats your number and I pointed out that he just took my phone so how was I supposed to take that call?

fml some days I really wonder what the world is comming to


----------



## Pandasaur

spiritangel said:


> It wasnt quite 25 years for me more like about 20/21 but I will tell you this there is someone for you and you will find each other as a friend always says to me sometimes you gotta kiss a lot of frogs to find your prince I pointed out I never asked for a prince and that I just want a sane rational intelligent human being with a sense of humour and lack of drama
> 
> I am kinda over being single atm so I understand we all have good and bad days with it do something nice for yourself and remember that we are here to vent to some days
> 
> 
> 
> fml some days I really wonder what the world is comming to




Thank you for your kind words, and I am so sorry about your phone. The customer service sounds awful


----------



## x0emnem0x

Pandasaur said:


> Being single for over 25 years..yes I know..I whine about it a lot but I have no where else to go....especially when all my friends tell me I should just go get laid....I don't want that, I am far too emotionally involved for pointless sex >.<



I KNOW EXACTLY WHAT YOU MEAN.
I complain about this shit so much and everyone is always like "go get laid." I honestly want to punch them in the face and tell them to screw off. It's like "SORRY I HAVE EMOTIONS I'm not a heartless demon like you are." It is so obnoxious hearing that over and over again that I just need to get laid, I don't care - I know I get attached too easily so I am doing myself a damn favor by not having meaningless sex. People are just ignorant!


----------



## HottiMegan

I put on a new bra yesterday and when i took it off after getting home, i found a raw spot with a bunch of little blisters on my skin. It hurts and itches right now. I'm also not sure how i'm gonna wear a bra with that spot today. I have no idea what was up with that bra, its the same make and model as a few others i have.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

That sounds like an allergy. Forgive me for asking this, but did you wash it before you wore it for the first time? Could be there was something you were allergic to on it.


----------



## HottiMegan

nope, i didn't wash it.. i figured it was an allergic reaction to it cuz i have super sensitive skin. I've gotten hives and stuff from certain makeup in the past. I'm just going to wear my sports bra today since i have martial arts this evening. It's not pretty but it's supportive.


----------



## Pandasaur

x0emnem0x said:


> I KNOW EXACTLY WHAT YOU MEAN.
> I complain about this shit so much and everyone is always like "go get laid." I honestly want to punch them in the face and tell them to screw off. It's like "SORRY I HAVE EMOTIONS I'm not a heartless demon like you are." It is so obnoxious hearing that over and over again that I just need to get laid, I don't care - I know I get attached too easily so I am doing myself a damn favor by not having meaningless sex. People are just ignorant!




It will happen for us eventually....even though it feels like centuries


----------



## Mathias

I have a job interview on Tuesday and I never let my disability hold me back, but I'm scared that the interviewer is going to see me in my wheelchair and think "Shit, _he_ wants to work here?"


----------



## Piink

Mathias said:


> I have a job interview on Tuesday and I never let my disability hold me back, but I'm scared that the interviewer is going to see me in my wheelchair and think "Shit, _he_ wants to work here?"



Keep your chin up and rock that interview!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

The fact that I'm still up right now...
What the hell.


----------



## Gingembre

I was meant to be going on a daytrip with a friend today, but he's sick. Not his fault, but still annoying.


----------



## largenlovely

metaldave said:


> I saw a picture of you, I think there may be more than one. The one I saw had a caption that said 'tag someone who would bang her'. It really angered me. Seems to be happening to a lot of plus sized models. People really do suck. Sorry hun.



Yeah I heard ebaums has it too. So there are two of them. My brother in law said one of them says something about yeast rolls or something or other. 

I'm not ashamed of being a fat woman comfortable in my own sexuality but I would've rather my dad's religious side of the family and some of my conservative friends didn't see it or know I had a website, especially since someone has added such nasty captions. I mean, obviously the thought entered my mind that this could happen one day. I guess I had gotten away with it for so long I was thinking I was in the clear. 

Nothing I can do about it but just wait for it to all die down but if I could find the assholes that started it, I would wring their necks


----------



## Morganer

largenlovely said:


> Yeah I heard ebaums has it too. So there are two of them. My brother in law said one of them says something about yeast rolls or something or other.
> 
> I'm not ashamed of being a fat woman comfortable in my own sexuality but I would've rather my dad's religious side of the family and some of my conservative friends didn't see it or know I had a website, especially since someone has added such nasty captions. I mean, obviously the thought entered my mind that this could happen one day. I guess I had gotten away with it for so long I was thinking I was in the clear.
> 
> Nothing I can do about it but just wait for it to all die down but if I could find the assholes that started it, I would wring their necks



Largenlovely, do you know about the Yahoo group with all pictures from your old BigCuties sites and others, etc? Want to PM?


----------



## largenlovely

Morganer said:


> Largenlovely, do you know about the Yahoo group with all pictures from your old BigCuties sites and others, etc? Want to PM?



I believe that's my old group from way back that I used to post website updates and older pics. My yahoo ID got hacked at one point and I couldn't get back into it to delete the group. But thank you for mentioning it  cuz it might have been something I hadn't known about


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

I am so completely PTFO at EA right now! 

I have been playing a FB app called Pet Society since the end of 2009. Given that I have been on an online hiatus for 2 years and just returned, they announced early this morning that they are shutting the game down. Ok, I love the game - but I can deal with that. It happens.

What I can't deal with is the fact that the game has in-game currency that you can purchase with real cash to buy the cash items in the game. I have utilized that often and have this past week upon my return to catch up on items I have missed. And I'm fine with that too, though I have a bit of an addiction to doing so when it comes to adorableness. 

What I'm pissed about is that EA slashed the prices on this in-game currency YESTERDAY. So, I took advantage of the sale and bought some. $40 worth to be exact because it was a 50% more deal. This was last night and within 24 hours they announce they are closing in June and that any in-game currency will have to be spent IN-GAME and will not be transferrable to any of their other games they have open. 

Are you f'n kidding me? So I'm just screwed?! 

Let me reiterate, I understand the fact that spending money on a virtual game is a personal decision. They are intangible items and doing so is just to enhance your game play should you choose to do so. I'm not upset about any expenditures in my past or even earlier in the week, really. Just the fact that they put them on sale about 10 hours before announcing they were closing feels like nothing more than a damn scam. Like, let's see how much money we can get out of these people before we make the announcement. Tasteless and shady!! 

I will not support anything that has the EA name on it, ever. They have shown their true selves of greediness with this shit! 
--------------
ETA: And now, bombs in Boston?!


----------



## spiritangel

I lost my plate thingy that I have had for a total of 5 days. Worse I have a dentist appointment this morning and will have to cancel because its to see how I am adjusting to it.

I took it out friday put it in a container as per the instructions and now I am at a total loss as to where it has gone I thought I knew where I put it but searched high and low in that area and nada been looking everywhere I can think of but comming up empty handed

worse I was on the waiting list for 2 whole years to get the damn thing and now I have it its vanished into thin air 

grrrrrrrr hate it when your looking for something and its no where to be found.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just a depressing day today, Boston bombings and it's raining out, I hate the rain it makes me depressed.


----------



## Oona

My purse just broke in 5 billion different ways... all at once.

-__________-


----------



## Piink

I just honestly made a complete ass of myself. I was called "Linda" .... Little did I know "Linda" means beautiful/cute/attractive in another language. :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

We pay out the nose for "fast" internet and are getting speeds of less than one mbps.. LAME!! IT's pure torture waiting on a download of a game and it's taking fffffooooorrreeeevvvveeerrrr


----------



## largenlovely

I had a flat tire in the middle of the country. I haven't changed a tire in 10 yrs and the jack we had wasn't one I had ever used before. Me and my sister sat on the side of the road for 30 mins trying to figure out the jack alone. Finally someone stopped. I didn't have a spare :-/ so he put a donut on for me. I planned to drive home real slow with my flashers. I had barely even got down the road and then the donut went flat *sigh* dad had to call a tow truck to come get me and I haven't had sleep in over 24 hrs at this point  trying to wind down from all the chaos so I can sleep


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Trying to grow my nails out, and now that I have some? I keep scratching the FUCK out of myself. Also: They look atrocious when not painted, and are all different lengths WTF


----------



## Rojodi

Where the frak did these allergies come from?


----------



## 1love_emily

I really hate being single. And I really hate being too busy for a real chance at a relationship.


----------



## danielson123

I hate horror movies. I should really stop watching horror movies.


----------



## Tad

I was looking forward to dropping the boy off Saturday morning and then picking him up Sunday afternoon, knowing he'd be enjoying a brutal bike ride while us parents got to have an adult weekend. Instead Saturday morning he tripped at the top of the stairs and slid all the way down the wooden stairs on his shins. Fortunately x-rays found nothing broken, the pain he was experiencing cleared up over Saturday night, nothing seems to have been actually sprained, and he was able to bike to school today. So I'm glad he wasn't hurt worse....but darn it, I've been looking forward to this weekend for two months!


----------



## HottiMegan

Tad said:


> I was looking forward to dropping the boy off Saturday morning and then picking him up Sunday afternoon, knowing he'd be enjoying a brutal bike ride while us parents got to have an adult weekend. Instead Saturday morning he tripped at the top of the stairs and slid all the way down the wooden stairs on his shins. Fortunately x-rays found nothing broken, the pain he was experiencing cleared up over Saturday night, nothing seems to have been actually sprained, and he was able to bike to school today. So I'm glad he wasn't hurt worse....but darn it, I've been looking forward to this weekend for two months!



That's a suck for not having your adult weekend. I could so use one of those  BUt at the same time, i'm glad your son wasn't hurt worse. It could have been terrible.


----------



## HottiMegan

I am experiencing a taste of what immobility is the last few days. My hips are making it really difficult to walk or even sit. I hurt my sacral lumbar which in turn pinched some nerves. It sucks!! As soon as i'm better, i'm going to step up my fitness work to avoid this kind of thing in the future. I value being able to walk with ease.. heck i value being able to sit with out pain! I had plans over the weekend to start the couch to 5k program. I think that's going to be postponed for a couple of weeks. i'm hoping i can do martial arts by Thursday. That's an hour of hard exercise.


----------



## Oona

I hate being toyed with. Either you want a relationship or you don't. With me, there is no in between because I'm an all or nothing kind of girl.


----------



## Rojodi

Some nitwit, wannabe writer telling me that the Pre-Civil War south is not called Antebellum South in literary terms. Did I sleep in American History class, both in high school and college, when another term was discussed?


----------



## penguin

Hip pain. Oh my, the hip pain. Plus, my lack of motivation. And grumpiness.


----------



## spiritangel

The complete and utter lack of chocolate in my house hmm or potato chips


----------



## ScreamingChicken

We have the dark cloud of the crud over our house ATM. Stepdaughter is seeing the doc again today for this stuff. Fiance shook pneumonia a few weeks ago but now she has the stuffy head. I've got the stuffy head, congestion and now some dull aches and chills. And to boot, tonight is my night for my weekly 2 hour visit with my son & daughter and I really don't want to expose them to myself if I am running a fever...but their mother will throw a fit that I am just trying to get out of seeing them and that they would be exposed to this crap at school anyway. Can't win for losing. *sighs*


----------



## HottiMegan

Doctor wants me to take physical therapy for my hip injury. Ugh! I think some stretching, walking and time will do me good. I just hope it's not terribly expensive for it.


----------



## Linda

I don't know if its the gremlins on DIMS or the gremlins in my email but I am annoyed that I now longer get email alerts that someone messaged me on DIMS. I could eleviate the annoyance by coming on DIMS more offten, but I ain't got time for that.


----------



## littlefairywren

Dial up speed annoys me! Annoys me like getting a splinter in the tongue. PITA!


----------



## Yakatori

No...you can't really mean what I'm thinking you do...


----------



## spiritangel

the whole gut wrenching thing when looking at the artwork I have been working on and feeling like I have completely fucked it up.


----------



## Librarygirl

Management! An increasingly corporate culture in the (small..Like less than 250 staff) academic/ heritage organisation I work for and the dumb suggestion that we get a uniform / have to wear certain colours in the library as that is what they want the people selling tickets to do. I mean really... how many renowned academic libraries are filled with people wearing clothing with logos on? Will this really cause academics and visitors to respect us more? 

And my weird and manipulative boss, who was enjoying telling me about this ridiculous idea.

Oh and my aggravatingly reasonable colleague who always has to see a positive in everything and can't be relied upon to back the rest of us up on any issue that bothers us. Some of us actually care more about the long-term future of the organisation and reputation of our part of it than our own career advancement, cos we might actually want to stay rather than using it as a rung on the ladder to something else....Not that loyalty counts for much either!

aRGhhh.. Don't mind me...Having an aggravating day!


----------



## Rojodi

Spend the day at work, able to move about from the chair.

Come home, sit at my computer and instant back spasms!!

(Thank God for Advil and caffeine!)


----------



## Victoria08

I think I pulled a muscle when I was working out today. Hurts like a bitch.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Ex boyfriend is talking to a married woman more than he ever talked to me at the end of our relationship. I don't think anything is going on, or maybe there is, but it hurts like hell and I'm trying to pretend it doesn't.


----------



## Linda

The fact that I only ever want what I cannot have. WTf is that all about?


----------



## Deven

Splinters. It feels like I have a burn on my pinky where it was.


----------



## Rojodi

Dumbass drivers that do not know the law stating pedestrians in the crosswalk having the right of way.


----------



## dharmabean

Fever, chills, major aches, no voice, sore throat, stuffy/runny congested nose, ear aches..

Death is knocking at my door. Alas, I have nyquil to keep him at a grand distance.

Back to bed.


----------



## x0emnem0x

dharmabean said:


> Fever, chills, major aches, no voice, sore throat, stuffy/runny congested nose, ear aches..
> 
> Death is knocking at my door. Alas, I have nyquil to keep him at a grand distance.
> 
> Back to bed.



Feel better!!!

Apparently the network for our internet is public and in order to do network sharing to network my PC with my PS3 to play music it has to be private and I keep trying to fix it and it's just not working... gr...


----------



## HottiMegan

I have an official diagnosis of a back sprain. I've never sprained anything before but this sucks. I can't get comfy at all. The mornings are agonizing, the process of getting out of bed is terrible. Insult to injury, i haven't been able to do my martial arts. I miss it so much. It's like a drug that i need in my life.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Linda said:


> I don't know if its the gremlins on DIMS or the gremlins in my email but I am annoyed that I now longer get email alerts that someone messaged me on DIMS. I could eleviate the annoyance by coming on DIMS more offten, but I ain't got time for that.



Thanks for letting us all know you were still here..began to wonder.


----------



## Linda

RabbitScorpion said:


> Thanks for letting us all know you were still here..began to wonder.



Aww thanks!!!  I took a hiatus. Time for self reflection and time to heal and time to figure out who I am again. I didn't know I carried so many scars with me through life. Thought I had dealt with them and was a finctional person. Seems I was in more pain then I realized. But I am back and I have found my confidence and I know who I am. I am nerd love with myself. HaHa


----------



## littlefairywren

Yakatori said:


> No...you can't really mean what I'm thinking you do...



It certainly feels that way. I've had family staying over and one of them pushed us over our allotted broadband usage, so we've been slowed down to what feels as slow as a dinosaur till the next cycle. I could knit myself a jumper trying to load FB...and that's a big jumper. 



Linda said:


> Aww thanks!!!  I took a hiatus. Time for self reflection and time to heal and time to figure out who I am again. I didn't know I carried so many scars with me through life. Thought I had dealt with them and was a finctional person. Seems I was in more pain then I realized. But I am back and I have found my confidence and I know who I am. I am nerd love with myself. HaHa


----------



## Micara

My health! I am sick for the third time in 4 months! Bronchitis again. I don't know what the deal is. I've been taking vitamins, vitamin C, and zinc. I am so sick of feeling like crap!!! To quote the awesome Linda, I ain't got time for that!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I can't fucking sleep, and it's driving me crazy. When I DO "sleep" I'm waking up every few minutes, tossing and turning and just fml. Hate depression SO much. When I try to sleep is when I get sad the most.


----------



## Linda

Micara said:


> My health! I am sick for the third time in 4 months! Bronchitis again. I don't know what the deal is. I've been taking vitamins, vitamin C, and zinc. I am so sick of feeling like crap!!! To quote the awesome Linda, I ain't got time for that!



Oh I hope you feel better soon.  I have been sick all winter with thre bouts of a nasty flu and the final straw was a viral bronchitis that just wouldn't go away. Three rounds of antibiotics before they decided it was viral and then tons of steroids (pill form, inhaler form and nasal spray form) and breathing treatments and well tons of other things. The amount nof steroids I am taking has finally got a handle on this stuff and I can actually walk around the grocery store without feeling winded and on the verge of a blackout. 

Hang in there and stay on top of it. Our ERs are overflowing with the same symptoms here and doctors can not keep up. 

You are exactly right...we aint go time for any of this. (((hugs))))


----------



## spiritangel

Having a very wonky morning, to the point (and I did try all day yesterday to change one appointment hoping to get through first thing), shakey and lack of sleep to the point I really should stay home today . It annoys me cause I have things to do but I know if I push it I will have to let my thursday class down its a no win whatever I do.


----------



## Mathias

Wanting to reward myself but not wanting to spend too much money.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Things not going as planned... I knew it was a long-shot, but I _really_ wanted to be away from here by fall.


----------



## MattB

Boredom makes me angry.


----------



## x0emnem0x

FDA made the age to get Plan B to 15... if you don't know what it is, it's a pill you take the morning after unprotected sex to help lower the possibility of getting pregnant I guess. Now let me cover all my bases here - I do think it's a females body and she should be allowed to do what she wants (even if it is having sex that young and possibly aborting a baby) after unprotected sex. At the same time I agree how it would help because it's like we're overpopulated anyway and kids shouldn't be having children that young. But it baffles me that in the US we can't drink til we're 21, we have the right to serve our country and possibly die doing so at the age of 18 and now it's like we're telling females it's okay to have sex (unprotected at that) because you can just abort it the next morning. Not to mention think about how STD rates are gonna sky rocket because teens will be less encouraged to use protection. 

I think the whole reason I'm actually annoyed in the first place is just the fact that things have changed _SO_ much since I was 15 and even though it's only been 5 years it's like it makes me sick that children that young are even thinking about that stuff. I was playing Pokemon, catching fireflies and going swimming in my neighbors pool. Now all today kids know is being rude and disrespectful and HASHTAG #YOLO #SWAG Justin Beiber bullshit. I dunno it just kind of rattles me what awaits us in the future...


----------



## Linda

You thought the divorce care group where everyone is salivating on each other was the place to express how horny you've been this week? Hahaha


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Linda said:


> You thought the divorce care group where everyone is salivating on each other was the place to express how horny you've been this week? Hahaha



That sounds like the equivalent of pouring blood in to a tankful of sharks. I am not sure if that is a good thing or a bad thing. LOL


----------



## Aust99

The ending of season three (last one) of Miranda.... Who did she choose?????


----------



## Dromond

I got a solid smack in the head from a car door yesterday, and it STILL hurts. In addition to that, I have an all too visible wound on my forehead and I have a wedding to attend tomorrow. Between the puzzled looks I'm sure to get, and people wondering what happened and if it hurt (hell yes it hurt!!!), it should be a real fun time.

Edited to add: the hardheaded jokes get old real fast. If I hear another one, I may scream.


----------



## snuggletiger

Dromond said:


> I got a solid smack in the head from a car door yesterday, and it STILL hurts. In addition to that, I have an all too visible wound on my forehead and I have a wedding to attend tomorrow. Between the puzzled looks I'm sure to get, and people wondering what happened and if it hurt (hell yes it hurt!!!), it should be a real fun time.
> 
> Edited to add: the hardheaded jokes get old real fast. If I hear another one, I may scream.



Wear an ice pack and say you're on a bender and that the sunlight is too loud? Maybe that will cause people to step away and not share their attempts at witticism making?


----------



## HottiMegan

I bit my cheek the other day and it keeps getting re-bitten when i eat. It's hurting. And, of course, my tongue wont stop feeling it..


----------



## Lovelyone

Fake ass people who pretend they care but disappear when you really need them.


----------



## CAMellie

Fat friends on Facebook who claim to be about size acceptance and then indulge in a shit-ton of "skinny shaming". It's SIZE acceptance NOT just FAT acceptance!!! Damn!


----------



## MattB

I really suck at gardening.


----------



## cinnamitch

I am more than tired of being a sounding board for "friends" who only seem to be around when their life is in the toilet. The minute it improves I am relegated to the corner. It has just gotten to be too much and I am done. One sided friendships just aren't worth it.


----------



## Mathias

People who when we go out they say "Oh I left money at home, could you spot me?" and they never pay me back.


----------



## Linda

Looking at your phone in the morning and realizing you sent a text to the wrong person late at night. Ooops. No wonder the babysitter was shocked when I got to her house. lol


----------



## x0emnem0x

Linda said:


> Looking at your phone in the morning and realizing you sent a text to the wrong person late at night. Ooops. No wonder the babysitter was shocked when I got to her house. lol



Oh my gosh I do that way too often, and the things I text are just things that shouldn't be sent to anyone lmao!


----------



## HottiMegan

MattB said:


> I really suck at gardening.



I have what i call a brown thumb.. I am death to plants.. i wish i could grow a bountiful garden.. i think i'm just to knowledgeable and lazy.


----------



## HottiMegan

Linda said:


> Looking at your phone in the morning and realizing you sent a text to the wrong person late at night. Ooops. No wonder the babysitter was shocked when I got to her house. lol



My husband has a cousin married to a woman named megan and he accidentally texted her at midnight our time (3 hers) asking about what medicine to get for our sick kid.. He is still embarrassed about that a year later.


----------



## Linda

When your phone rings that voicemail tone telling you that you have a voicemail and your phone never actually rang. And it was definately a phone call that you wanted. Damnit!!!


----------



## Mathias

Getting ditched sucks.


----------



## Pandasaur

Stupid facial hair remover cream..all it did was give me a rash

Im way to self conscious to leave the house until this fugly thing goes away....


----------



## Saoirse

He's snoring in my face. Totes worth it tho.


----------



## MattB

These are the worst seasonal allergies ever. The pills, they do nothing!


----------



## CAMellie

One of my brothers-in-law is pissing me right the fuck off!


----------



## Linda

Mathias said:


> Getting ditched sucks.



Aww yes it does. But it just may open the door for someone new to see just how amazing you are. 



MattB said:


> These are the worst seasonal allergies ever. The pills, they do nothing!



Mee too!!! WTH!?


----------



## Tad

Linda said:


> Mee too!!! WTH!?



Me three--one of the worst years here in a long time. I've never used the anti-allergy eye drops as much as I have this year....but I'm so thankful that I have them, as otherwise I may just have plucked out my eyes with a melon-baller by now. (and this is on top of taking Claritin)


----------



## HottiMegan

this is the first year i have taken daily allergy drugs. I was on flonase and zyrtec but stopped the zyrtec after dizzy spells.


----------



## Dromond

I tried A&W 10. The taste annoyed me greatly.


----------



## snuggletiger

Dromond said:


> I tried A&W 10. The taste annoyed me greatly.



Dromond was A&W 10 better or worse then Nice!?


----------



## Dromond

About as bad, really.


----------



## Piink

One of the feral cats decided to put her kittens inside one of the pickups. How did we find this out? After my father and his friend arrived at Lake Okeechobee they found them. I had to drive 110 miles (round trip) to retrieve them. All windows will now remain up.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

This morning was so bad, I'm on little sleep and had gone 8 hours without a cigarette and things weren't going according to plan for my 'skype date' time in the morning and I just lost it. As soon as it was time to spend an hour on skype with my boy, my friend started texting me. "I put a status on facebook shocked you didn't comment, did you see it? Are you going to reply? Hey let me know when you're up to hanging I'm getting antsy." -- Mind you, I told her I'd see her at 3:30 because that's when I knew I'd be done. It was 2 when she started blowing up my phone. I got so pissed, I said "Replying", shut my phone, and proceeded to chuck it at my wall. 

I say things for a reason, WTF.


----------



## CAMellie

Today is the second day in a row that I got dragged into drama over a conversational misunderstanding. They weren't even MY damned conversations!!!!!!! :doh:


----------



## Lovelyone

so there's this guy...
He's fun, we have things in common and he's attracted to me. He lives far away. We've been chatting for a thousand years and each time we talk he tells me how he wishes he could be "with" me, cuddle me, treat me like a queen...etc.
What I don't understand is if you are feeling that way, why won't you do something about it? TOTALLY annoying.


----------



## Dromond

Lovelyone said:


> so there's this guy...
> He's fun, we have things in common and he's attracted to me. He lives far away. We've been chatting for a thousand years and each time we talk he tells me how he wishes he could be "with" me, cuddle me, treat me like a queen...etc.
> What I don't understand is if you are feeling that way, why won't you do something about it? TOTALLY annoying.



That's easy to understand. You're his fantasy, and he's not interested in making you his reality. Reality is messy. You have responsibilities, obligations, and you have to make an effort. Conflicts and compromises. You're dealing with a real person who has their own wants and needs. It's so much easier to fantasize through a chat window.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Yep, agreed, Dro. 99% of the guys I would talk to were all talk and no action. The second they showed me they weren't actually interested in making plans to meet, I kicked them to the curb. You deserve someone who's not going to waste your time. If you still want to be friends, do that, but cross them off your romance list and tell them they're now just a friend and why.


----------



## Linda

My health. I have been sick with one thing or another since January.
At this point my body is just too weak to fight off even the simplest of germs.
How many rounds of antibiotics can one person have before they just dont work anymore? Ugh


----------



## Shan34

Yesterday was a beautiful day. Went fishing with the boyfriend....well mainly took him fishing, I truly just enjoy being outside. I am not well experienced in fishing and honestly find it very difficult to hook my own worm (I don't like causing harm on *any *living thing), I also find it difficult to get the fish off my hook, we don't keep the fish, we throw them back. He admitted he hates fishing with me because I always need help. That's fine, that didn't bother me. So I said, well I'll just watch you! Nope---He's angry and we packed up and left because I wouldn't even try to fish. 

I don't get it at all. And I think it's a stupid reason to get mad.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm annoyed with my hair, no literally. Slightly annoyed I couldn't make an appointment earlier this week to have it cut so now I've got to wait til next wednesday. Can't wait to get rid of it, it's so frustrating!


----------



## Victoria08

Douchebag drivers in their stupid fancy cars driving THIS CLOSE to my bumper. Back the hell off people! If you want to speed that badly then change lanes and f-off.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Doesn't see the point of having a naked thread if you can't post "naked" pictures. XD


----------



## Surlysomething

No, you just can't show any genitalia. 



x0emnem0x said:


> Doesn't see the point of having a naked thread if you can't post "naked" pictures. XD


----------



## Dromond

Surlysomething said:


> No, you just can't show any genitalia.



Or female nipple.

Male nipple is a-ok.


----------



## Rojodi

Dromond said:


> Or female nipple.
> 
> Male nipple is a-ok.



I would show my nipples, if my freaking hair wasn't in the way


----------



## x0emnem0x

I didn't show any though apparently my butt counts I don't know. It was enjoyed for the little time it was up. Oh well. XD


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

It was a beautiful pic, lady, but there definitely appeared to be more than butt visible because your legs were a little open. Sometimes with fat bodies it's tough to call, but the mods do the best they can -- some of them have been involved with paysites for years and so are very adept at spotting what is legitimately butt and what is girl parts... it's a learned skill. lol. 

Don't let this put you off of posting, though - from one girl to another, you're so pretty.


----------



## x0emnem0x

BigBeautifulMe said:


> It was a beautiful pic, lady, but there definitely appeared to be more than butt visible because your legs were a little open. Sometimes with fat bodies it's tough to call, but the mods do the best they can -- some of them have been involved with paysites for years and so are very adept at spotting what is legitimately butt and what is girl parts... it's a learned skill. lol.
> 
> Don't let this put you off of posting, though - from one girl to another, you're so pretty.



Aww thank you dear.
Actually in that pic my legs were touching all the way not spread it anyway but you're right since I'm fat I guess you can't really tell sometime but either way like c'mon it was a sexy pic I just feel lame for taking the time out to take a pic and then having it removed.  Oh well that won't be the end of it by any means lmao.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm annoyed I can't seem to sleep for more than 2 hours at a shot, sometimes less, and I haven't been able to nap in the afternoons since I'm "Feeling better" and my friend is back to swarming me.. I _*have*_ to get decent sleep tomorrow at least, because I'm going to my moms for the weekend and I _cannot_ sleep there due to it being too warm... :doh: Yuck


----------



## x0emnem0x

When I am feeling like crap because I am sick, but nonetheless I agreed to babysit my niece anyway. So I wake up and get ready and am sitting here waiting, 20 minutes later she finally tells me she called in so I didn’t need to babysit and her boyfriend was “supposed to tell me” but didn’t, so I got ready for no reason and cancelled plans with my mom because no one told me otherwise, so now I’m sitting here like… derp kthnxbai.


----------



## Dromond

x0emnem0x said:


> When I am feeling like crap because I am sick, but nonetheless I agreed to babysit my niece anyway. So I wake up and get ready and am sitting here waiting, 20 minutes later she finally tells me she called in so I didnt need to babysit and her boyfriend was supposed to tell me but didnt, so I got ready for no reason and cancelled plans with my mom because no one told me otherwise, so now Im sitting here like derp kthnxbai.



Never agree to do anything for her again until she grovels at your feet in apology.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I slept like crap, woke up ONLY because I made plans with my friend [since she said she felt like lately I'd been ignoring her] and after forcing myself to wake up and become functional, she calls and told me she's gotta cancel because she'd rather watch Game of Thrones instead.. . which she got on DVD and doesn't have to return for 5 days.. . 

Ever ponder if having friends just isn't worth it? >=/


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> I slept like crap, woke up ONLY because I made plans with my friend [since she said she felt like lately I'd been ignoring her] and after forcing myself to wake up and become functional, she calls and told me she's gotta cancel because she'd rather watch Game of Thrones instead.. . which she got on DVD and doesn't have to return for 5 days.. .
> 
> Ever ponder if having friends just isn't worth it? >=/



Next time, if your friend wants to hang out and you don't feel up to it just flat out say I don't feel like it or remind her how she cancelled on you.


----------



## Dromond

Mathias said:


> Next time, if your friend wants to hang out and you don't feel up to it just flat out say I don't feel like it or remind her how she cancelled on you.



Don't be passive-aggressive.



Your Plump Princess said:


> I slept like crap, woke up ONLY because I made plans with my friend [since she said she felt like lately I'd been ignoring her] and after forcing myself to wake up and become functional, she calls and told me she's gotta cancel because she'd rather watch Game of Thrones instead.. . which she got on DVD and doesn't have to return for 5 days.. .
> 
> Ever ponder if having friends just isn't worth it? >=/



Be actively aggressive and make crystal clear why you're pissed off.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Your Plump Princess said:


> I slept like crap, woke up ONLY because I made plans with my friend [since she said she felt like lately I'd been ignoring her] and after forcing myself to wake up and become functional, she calls and told me she's gotta cancel because she'd rather watch Game of Thrones instead.. . which she got on DVD and doesn't have to return for 5 days.. .
> 
> Ever ponder if having friends just isn't worth it? >=/



I hate when "friends" cancel over stupid shit like that... like are you serious right now! I would've been pissed lol.


----------



## EMH1701

My knee that I sprained in January. It's mostly healed, but every once in a while, it still acts up.

I noticed this first when I went to see Iron Man 3, and again when I went to see Star Trek tonight. There must be something about movie theater chairs. They are angled a bit on the bottom, and I think it's just enough to aggravate the injured area. Took a couple of pain killers in the theater but they didn't help that much, so I had random leg pains throughout the entire movie. Also stairs and getting up after sitting too long aggravate it.

I'm going to be seriously annoyed if I can't see movies in the theater now. This had better not be a permanent thing.

I'm doing some yoga moves to exercise it, and I have occasionally been putting comfrey oil on it. I'm not using the comfrey all the time, since you can't do that for a lengthy period. But it seems to help.


----------



## EMH1701

Your Plump Princess said:


> I slept like crap, woke up ONLY because I made plans with my friend [since she said she felt like lately I'd been ignoring her] and after forcing myself to wake up and become functional, she calls and told me she's gotta cancel because she'd rather watch Game of Thrones instead.. . which she got on DVD and doesn't have to return for 5 days.. .
> 
> Ever ponder if having friends just isn't worth it? >=/



That doesn't sound like much of a friend to me. She can watch Game of Thrones the next day.


----------



## danielson123

Yeah Netflix, if you could go ahead and not cut off the last 30 seconds of each episode of Cake Boss, that'd be great.


----------



## 1love_emily

Cramps and colds. I feel like crap all over.


----------



## Lovelyone

Worried about my friends in Tornado Alley. Damned Tornadoes Stay safe everyone


----------



## x0emnem0x

Dromond said:


> Never agree to do anything for her again until she grovels at your feet in apology.



Or something that might equally work, she was saying something about giving me more money when I babysit. =P


----------



## x0emnem0x

danielson123 said:


> Yeah Netflix, if you could go ahead and not cut off the last 30 seconds of each episode of Cake Boss, that'd be great.



Lol, I love you for posting this and I said it in his voice, too.


----------



## Dromond

x0emnem0x said:


> Or something that might equally work, she was saying something about giving me more money when I babysit. =P



Money talks.


----------



## Blackjack

I hate that weather like we've had here today and yesterday makes my hips ache so damn much.


----------



## HottiMegan

I wish i was a morning person. If i wake up to early (like in the 7am hour) I am a zombie the rest of the day. I would love to be more of a morning person.


----------



## Pandasaur

Thursday is taking too long...


----------



## Morganer

I gotta move again, smokers and roaches where I live. 

And that sucks, because rent is only $275 a month.. It would have been $200 but the holes in the wall in that first room that was offered, to which I would have said no to.. can you say megaroaches? 

Also, McDonalds only gave me 8 chicken nuggers in a 10 piece box yesterday. WTF!! Safe to say, a waste of $4.28. Not sure I will ever eat there again..


----------



## Dromond

The germs currently having a party at my expense are really annoying me.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Dromond said:


> The germs currently having a party at my expense are really annoying me.



Same here!!! 


--- My annoyance - I am still sick! LOL a week later. -_-


----------



## HottiMegan

Stomach ache and dizziness. Not fun morning for me. I had a really hard time getting to sleep last night so i'm going on about 3 hours less than normal sleep. Alex is being really demanding despite me not feeling well. I am hoping hubs dental appointment goes quickly so i can convalesce in bed..
THat was more than one but they could add up to it being a crappy day for me.


----------



## Saoirse

Your Plump Princess said:


> I slept like crap, woke up ONLY because I made plans with my friend [since she said she felt like lately I'd been ignoring her] and after forcing myself to wake up and become functional, she calls and told me she's gotta cancel because she'd rather watch Game of Thrones instead.. . which she got on DVD and doesn't have to return for 5 days.. .
> 
> Ever ponder if having friends just isn't worth it? >=/



You agreed to hang out because you felt guilty. Shouldn't you be glad she cancelled?


----------



## Linda

The weatherman. Why are you trying to scare people? I understand that the events in Oklahoma were horrifc and yes in fact I am still missing my Aunt. We don't know if she's ok or not but it is only sprinkling outside. Let's not cause panic. ok? :doh:


----------



## Morganer

Too HOT out!!


----------



## CAMellie

My bathroom is a mess because my sister can't hold her alcohol :doh:


----------



## Dromond

Dromond said:


> The germs currently having a party at my expense are really annoying me.



I REALLY WISH THIS WOULD GO AWAY.


----------



## Linda

Dromond said:


> I REALLY WISH THIS WOULD GO AWAY.





I hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## imaginarydiva21

how im always there for my friends and a certain one is treating me like shit grrr


----------



## Dromond

Linda said:


> I hope you start to feel better soon.



Thank you, I think I'm on the mend today.


----------



## Linda

Dromond said:


> Thank you, I think I'm on the mend today.



Yay!!!! :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Rojodi

People wishing "Happy Memorial Day" to active military personnel. Why are people saying "happy"? As my late father-in-law would say:

Memorial Day, originally called Decoration Day, is a day of remembrance for those who have died in our nation's service.


----------



## CleverBomb

This. ^^^^


----------



## Blackjack

Rojodi said:


> People wishing "Happy Memorial Day" to active military personnel. Why are people saying "happy"? As my late father-in-law would say:
> 
> Memorial Day, originally called Decoration Day, is a day of remembrance for those who have died in our nation's service.



About eight years ago I was working on Memorial Day- which happened to be one year to the day after we had to put down the dog my sister and I grew up with- and it was a rough day in general. I wasn't in the best of moods. It was made worse when I was told, "smile, it's Memorial Day!"

That lady sticks in my mind as one of the more ignorant customers I've dealt with in my entire working life.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

A judge ordered my baby brother to spend two more weeks in the state hospital and issued an order forcibly medicating him. We'd been hoping he'd be placed for 90 days. This is not what's annoying me.

What's annoying me is my father refusing to take my sister's fear of our brother seriously. My brother had a kill kit in his truck when the police picked him up and a plan to torture and murder his mother. My father insists it was all just farming gear and the hospital staff is overstating my brother's plan. He just doesn't want to accept my brother has business being free and living among society at large.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Diana_Prince245 said:


> A judge ordered my baby brother to spend two more weeks in the state hospital and issued an order forcibly medicating him. We'd been hoping he'd be placed for 90 days. This is not what's annoying me.
> 
> What's annoying me is my father refusing to take my sister's fear of our brother seriously. My brother had a kill kit in his truck when the police picked him up and a plan to torture and murder his mother. My father insists it was all just farming gear and the hospital staff is overstating my brother's plan. He just doesn't want to accept my brother has business being free and living among society at large.



No business, doh :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

The stupid gas company and their terrible management. They cant seem to figure out my bill and i have called multiple times.. as soon as the tank is low enough, we're switching companies!! (the tank came with the house)


----------



## MsugarNspice

People that don't follow through on projects....last fall I hired a neighbor(ok, perhaps my first mistake) who was out of work, he and his wife just split. I had half a patio roof after a sewer project made it necessary to remove the center of it....tired of the mud hole, we took off what was left, and constructed a new one (I paid him for hours worked, design and time spent buying materials as well) The work he did in a week is wonderful.....now the annoying part. It turned off cold--rain and snow--making it impossible to finish until better weather....well, now we have the better weather, and he has a new girlfriend, a job (unemployment ran out). I asked a month ago if he was going to have the time to finish (flashing is all it needs, and the rain gutter re-attached) or if I should find someone else. He told me sure thing, he was going to price the flashing and he'd get back to me. Well, we've had GREAT weather the last 2 weeks, and have heard nothing from him.


----------



## Morganer

They were sold out of the VAIO! I liked that one, too.

Its cool. I'll buy another one.


----------



## Morganer

Must wait for normal business hours tomorrow.


----------



## CAMellie

People who RSVPd to my sister's party yesterday and didn't bother to show up or even call! Screw you guys! We had fun anyways!


----------



## CAMellie

My sister has stopped socializing her dog like she needs to, and, tonight, it fucking bit me! All I did was tell him it's time to go to bed, reached for his collar (definitely never a problem before tonight) and the little bastard bit three of my fingers! I punched him in the mouth! And for all the "Wah Wah he was probably just scared! How dare you strike an innocent animal" UP YOURS! He fucking BIT ME!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm a creature of routine.. and a lot of things are going to change starting in June.. I don't like change, even though it's [in the long run] for the better. Grrr. ><


----------



## Donna

CAMellie said:


> My sister has stopped socializing her dog like she needs to, and, tonight, it fucking bit me! All I did was tell him it's time to go to bed, reached for his collar (definitely never a problem before tonight) and the little bastard bit three of my fingers! I punched him in the mouth! And for all the "Wah Wah he was probably just scared! How dare you strike an innocent animal" UP YOURS! He fucking BIT ME!



No, UP YOURS.  I'm sorry if this bothers you, but what you did was animal cruelty and you don't deserve to share your home with a dog-yours or your sister's. Dogs do not understand being punched. All you do when you strike a dog is make them more fearful and they will respond from the place of fear by either cowering from you or if they feel threatened enough they will react violently. The smaller the dog, the more likely you are to see aggressive beahvior like biting. 

Educate yourself on how to handle and socialize a fearful dog. You will not only save yourself from more bites, you will save the dog from additional abuse at your hands.


----------



## Lovelyone

OMGoodness, I have sciatica in my back that makes me walk like a hunched over old woman. When I took a step today it felt like my back gave out and now I am in so much pain. Grrr.


----------



## AuntHen

Lovelyone said:


> OMGoodness, I have sciatica in my back that makes me walk like a hunched over old woman. When I took a step today it felt like my back gave out and now I am in so much pain. Grrr.




best treatment... ibuprofen and lay flat on your back on a firm mattress (although I try not to take ibuprofen for as long as I can because I do not want to ruin my liver or kidneys). I feel your pain as I have had some episodes that made me think I would never walk again. I now have a regimen of laying flat on my back at least a little every day to keep the muscles that could spasm from getting weak. My Mom's family has major back problems... sciatica, slip/deteriorating discs etc. My aunt had surgery for it and the doctor nicked a nerve, so now she will never walk normal again ... so I will just live with it the best I can :/

If you ever want tips on stretches or ways to move out of bed or anything, feel free to ask. I have learned so many tricks over the years and feel for anyone who goes through it as it is horrible.


----------



## HottiMegan

Hubs is on call. It's like all hell has broken loose and he's constantly at work. I needed to do something this evening and this town rolls up the sidewalks early. So now we have to use his work copier cuz he's not sure when he'll come home. ugh


----------



## Dromond

Donna said:


> No, UP YOURS.  I'm sorry if this bothers you, but what you did was animal cruelty and you don't deserve to share your home with a dog-yours or your sister's. Dogs do not understand being punched. All you do when you strike a dog is make them more fearful and they will respond from the place of fear by either cowering from you or if they feel threatened enough they will react violently. The smaller the dog, the more likely you are to see aggressive beahvior like biting.
> 
> Educate yourself on how to handle and socialize a fearful dog. You will not only save yourself from more bites, you will save the dog from additional abuse at your hands.



Couldn't rep.


----------



## AuntHen

Dromond said:


> Couldn't rep.



Man Dromond, I am just repping people for you left and right 

Got her


----------



## Dromond

w00t! :bounce:


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I'm annoyed that I'm so accident prone. I was walking down into the train station and the floor was wet from the rain causing me to slip and hurt my foot. I didn't go to the emergency room tonight, but I'll likely be going tomorrow because it is swollen, painful, and I can't really put weight on it.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I'm annoyed that I'm so accident prone. I was walking down into the train station and the floor was wet from the rain causing me to slip and hurt my foot. I didn't go to the emergency room tonight, but I'll likely be going tomorrow because it is swollen, painful, and I can't really put weight on it.



Until then, make sure you elevate and ice it, and take some ibuprofen or Aleve.


----------



## CAMellie

Donna said:


> No, UP YOURS.  I'm sorry if this bothers you, but what you did was animal cruelty and you don't deserve to share your home with a dog-yours or your sister's. Dogs do not understand being punched. All you do when you strike a dog is make them more fearful and they will respond from the place of fear by either cowering from you or if they feel threatened enough they will react violently. The smaller the dog, the more likely you are to see aggressive beahvior like biting.
> 
> Educate yourself on how to handle and socialize a fearful dog. You will not only save yourself from more bites, you will save the dog from additional abuse at your hands.





Dromond said:


> Couldn't rep.





fat9276 said:


> Man Dromond, I am just repping people for you left and right
> 
> Got her



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! These comments would bother me if I gave a rats' ass what any of you thought of me. I'm sure y'all would just carefully explain to your animal what a naughty widdle thing it was if it had been a CHILD that he had bitten. Oh, and, not that it's really any of your business, but this is the second time that the dog has bitten someone.


----------



## Pandasaur

sensitive skin and the summer heat T_T


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Until then, make sure you elevate and ice it, and take some ibuprofen or Aleve.



On it!  I've been icing it off and on since I hobbled home.


----------



## Dromond

CAMellie said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! These comments would bother me if I gave a rats' ass what any of you thought of me. I'm sure y'all would just carefully explain to your animal what a naughty widdle thing it was if it had been a CHILD that he had bitten. Oh, and, not that it's really any of your business, but this is the second time that the dog has bitten someone.



Pffffffft.


----------



## CAMellie

Dromond said:


> Pffffffft.



Oh ouch. The burn.


----------



## Librarygirl

I am off sick from work with a nasty flu like virus I caught because annoying colleagues refused to stay home even when their bosses told them to.

Whilst away they have announced the introduction of a hideous and strange dress code / uniform meaning the smart professional clothes I have spent hundred of pounds of my meagre salary on will be left unworn in the wardrobe while I have to run a public service and do talks in weird coloured blouses and a branded gilet. We are an academic research library and it is hard enough fir anyone under 40 to be taken seriously as it îs. 

Angry beyond belief..and missing my work crush SO much.


----------



## Donna

CAMellie said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! These comments would bother me if I gave a rats' ass what any of you thought of me. I'm sure y'all would just carefully explain to your animal what a naughty widdle thing it was if it had been a CHILD that he had bitten. Oh, and, not that it's really any of your business, but this is the second time that the dog has bitten someone.



I know I should walk away from this subject because apparently you don't want to understand, but I am passionate about stopping animal cruelty. Did you know that 64.5% of all animals abused in this country are dogs? And a majority of those dogs are abused by their owner or someone who lives in the same household. There is a huge difference between popping a dog on the nose with a rolled up newspaper who is biting too hard (as some puppies do while they are being socialized) and punching a dog. Dogs do not turn violent for the sake of violence. They do not have the same cognitive abilities that we have. You should never grab a dog's neck or collar area unless you are very familiar with the dog and the dog is not displaying any of the tell tale signs of being stressed. 

Aside from the obvious signs of shaking/trembling, pacing, ears pinned back on the head and growling, some other not so obvious signs are:


blinking/squinting
panting/lip licking
avoiding eye contact or staring incessantly
drooling
holding their breath
slow tail wagging
tucked tail
excessive yawning

The best way to train a dog is repetition and positive reinforcement. Some behavioralists recommend a light tap to the nose, but I have always found that counter-intuitive. My rescue Chihuahua was not socialized properly and we spent the first couple of months working with her often aggressive behavior towards us and our other two dogs. An older dog can be socialized, it just takes a little more work and patience. 

Okay, now I am done with this subject. I just hope something I have said made it through. If not, I feel sorry for your dogs.


----------



## CAMellie

Donna said:


> I know I should walk away from this subject because apparently you don't want to understand, but I am passionate about stopping animal cruelty. Did you know that 64.5% of all animals abused in this country are dogs? And a majority of those dogs are abused by their owner or someone who lives in the same household. There is a huge difference between popping a dog on the nose with a rolled up newspaper who is biting too hard (as some puppies do while they are being socialized) and punching a dog. Dogs do not turn violent for the sake of violence. They do not have the same cognitive abilities that we have. You should never grab a dog's neck or collar area unless you are very familiar with the dog and the dog is not displaying any of the tell tale signs of being stressed.
> 
> Aside from the obvious signs of shaking/trembling, pacing, ears pinned back on the head and growling, some other not so obvious signs are:
> 
> 
> blinking/squinting
> panting/lip licking
> avoiding eye contact or staring incessantly
> drooling
> holding their breath
> slow tail wagging
> tucked tail
> excessive yawning
> 
> The best way to train a dog is repetition and positive reinforcement. Some behavioralists recommend a light tap to the nose, but I have always found that counter-intuitive. My rescue Chihuahua was not socialized properly and we spent the first couple of months working with her often aggressive behavior towards us and our other two dogs. An older dog can be socialized, it just takes a little more work and patience.
> 
> Okay, now I am done with this subject. I just hope something I have said made it through. If not, I feel sorry for your dogs.



1. He's my sister's dog and has lived in my home since he was 8 weeks old. He is now 15 months.
2. He showed absolutely NONE of those signs from your list when I went to grab his collar. Not one!
3. I punched him because he had hold of my hand, was vigorously jerking it back and forth, and would not obey any verbal commands. I was in agony and didn't know what else to do to make him stop!
4. He has bitten someone else as well...unprovoked.
5. He's leaving with my sister to MO next week so I'll no longer have to be afraid in my own home. My sister has always been lax in his training. Not my fault.
6. MY dog is so spoiled she practically stinks.

I apologized on another thread for the way I worded my post. I definitely could have been WAY more tactful. It's a personal issue I'm working on. The dog is MORE than fine, my hand is healing, and, as far as I'm concerned, this subject is closed. Have a great day!


----------



## Rojodi

Donna said:


> I know I should walk away from this subject because apparently you don't want to understand, but I am passionate about stopping animal cruelty. Did you know that 64.5% of all animals abused in this country are dogs? And a majority of those dogs are abused by their owner or someone who lives in the same household. There is a huge difference between popping a dog on the nose with a rolled up newspaper who is biting too hard (as some puppies do while they are being socialized) and punching a dog. Dogs do not turn violent for the sake of violence. They do not have the same cognitive abilities that we have. You should never grab a dog's neck or collar area unless you are very familiar with the dog and the dog is not displaying any of the tell tale signs of being stressed.
> 
> Aside from the obvious signs of shaking/trembling, pacing, ears pinned back on the head and growling, some other not so obvious signs are:
> 
> 
> blinking/squinting
> panting/lip licking
> avoiding eye contact or staring incessantly
> drooling
> holding their breath
> slow tail wagging
> tucked tail
> excessive yawning
> 
> The best way to train a dog is repetition and positive reinforcement. Some behavioralists recommend a light tap to the nose, but I have always found that counter-intuitive. My rescue Chihuahua was not socialized properly and we spent the first couple of months working with her often aggressive behavior towards us and our other two dogs. An older dog can be socialized, it just takes a little more work and patience.
> 
> Okay, now I am done with this subject. I just hope something I have said made it through. If not, I feel sorry for your dogs.



Sometimes, dogs just don't like some people. 

My sister's youngest likes everyone but me, has lounged at me, bared his teeth, all unprovoked. Her oldest will lay ON my feet when I visit, something he doesn't do even for my sister.


----------



## Lovelyone

Rojodi said:


> Sometimes, dogs just don't like some people.
> 
> My sister's youngest likes everyone but me, has lounged at me, bared his teeth, all unprovoked. Her oldest will lay ON my feet when I visit, something he doesn't do even for my sister.



I've also experienced something similar with a dog. A very good friend's dog tried to bite me, also unprovoked. I was sitting in a chair not moving in any manner and just talking to my friend about everyday things and the dog nipped at my leg. I asked my friend what I had done wrong to make the dog nip at me and she said, "I have no idea. That's the first time Baby has ever nipped at anyone." 
I chalked it up to just being a weird thing since I have seen and petted Baby hundreds of times and she never did that to me on any previous occasion. The next time I visited my friend, her dog again tried to nip me. Then I thought that perhaps she could smell my cat on me but it crossed my mind that she's seen me hundreds of times before and if it were the cat that were the problem she would have nipped at me far earlier than just those recent times because I've been a cat owner for 20 years. 
The third time she nipped at me I was standing in the yard, holding a cup of iced tea watching the kids play in the pool. I wasn't moving in any kind of threatening way...I was simply standing still and watching the kids have fun and she lunged at me. She barely missed. 
My friend had her taken to the vet to find out if she were hurting, or if her age had anything to do with it. She was only 4 years old and she didn't have any issues that would cause her to bite me. The vet told my friend that some times animals (much like people) just don't like people and that it might be best to put her outside when I visit.


----------



## vardon_grip

CAMellie said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! These comments would bother me if I gave a rats' ass what any of you thought of me. I'm sure y'all would just carefully explain to your animal what a naughty widdle thing it was if it had been a CHILD that he had bitten. Oh, and, not that it's really any of your business, but this is the second time that the dog has bitten someone.



For someone has asked for and received an outpouring of emotional support and sympathy from this community on your personal, family and financial difficulties...this is a horrible and quite telling thing to say. If you don't give a rat's ass what people think then refrain from posting all your problems.


----------



## CAMellie

vardon_grip said:


> For someone has asked for and received an outpouring of emotional support and sympathy from this community on your personal, family and financial difficulties...this is a horrible and quite telling thing to say. If you don't give a rat's ass what people think then refrain from posting all your problems.



Quoting myself here:

I apologized on another thread for the way I worded my post. I definitely could have been WAY more tactful. It's a personal issue I'm working on.


The horse is dead. Let's stop beating it. Thanks!


----------



## Morganer

The waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## CAMellie

I think they're using the world's loudest carpet shampooer on the apartment upstairs. I feel like we're in the middle of an earthquake!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I dropped my iPhone in the toilet...something I never understood how other people did ....til I uncharacteristically had mine in front pocket....waaaa

hoping the bag of rice trick works......it's only been 12 hours*


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I have specifically told my father in the past [repeatedly] Do NOT pound on my fucking bedroom door to wake me up. I've asked him to call me instead.

This morning after 4 hours of sleep, he pounded on my door to wake me up so he could go shopping and I could watch my brother so he didn't have to take him, which resulted in me waking up _crying_ because when he does that, for a moment it brings me right back to the morning he found my stepmom dead.

Yay for waking up in a flurry of panic and tears! Yaaay.. not. How hard is it to call my cellphone. HOW FUCKING HARD. It'd be easier on him anyway since it hurts his feet to climb the stairs! Just, Grrr. >_<


----------



## HottiMegan

I am awake and I don't want to be.. I had a craptacular night sleep.


----------



## Mathias

I'm pretty sure the people who work the night shift at my job are incompetent. All of them.


----------



## Lovelyone

fat9276 said:


> best treatment... ibuprofen and lay flat on your back on a firm mattress (although I try not to take ibuprofen for as long as I can because I do not want to ruin my liver or kidneys). I feel your pain as I have had some episodes that made me think I would never walk again. I now have a regimen of laying flat on my back at least a little every day to keep the muscles that could spasm from getting weak. My Mom's family has major back problems... sciatica, slip/deteriorating discs etc. My aunt had surgery for it and the doctor nicked a nerve, so now she will never walk normal again ... so I will just live with it the best I can :/
> 
> If you ever want tips on stretches or ways to move out of bed or anything, feel free to ask. I have learned so many tricks over the years and feel for anyone who goes through it as it is horrible.



Thank you so very much for the suggestions. I've had recurring sciatica since a car accident in the early 90's although it is sporadic at best. My most recent bout came from sleeping in a weird position. Felt like I couldn't stand up after my failed attempt to sit up. I took some tylenol and babied myself for a day or two and I am feeling much better.

On a side note, thanks Christopher for wishing me well. I appreciate that. 

The weather is annoying me right now. HOT, HUMIDITY so thick you can cut it with a knife, storms due soon...YUCK!!


----------



## largenlovely

Lovelyone said:


> Thank you so very much for the suggestions. I've had recurring sciatica since a car accident in the early 90's although it is sporadic at best. My most recent bout came from sleeping in a weird position. Felt like I couldn't stand up after my failed attempt to sit up. I took some tylenol and babied myself for a day or two and I am feeling much better.



I have a pretty bad sciatica issue. My deformed hip was sitting on the nerve and the docs told me that we wouldn't know if it was permanent damage til after the surgery. They had me on Neurontin to alleviate the nerve pain. I tried to wean myself off the Neurontin to see if maybe the new hip had made the sciatica issue go away but alas it didn't. 

I know medicine is a last resort for a lot of people but the Neurontin has totally gotten rid of the sciatica pain for me. It might be something you would want to check into.


----------



## Lovelyone

largenlovely said:


> I have a pretty bad sciatica issue. My deformed hip was sitting on the nerve and the docs told me that we wouldn't know if it was permanent damage til after the surgery. They had me on Neurontin to alleviate the nerve pain. I tried to wean myself off the Neurontin to see if maybe the new hip had made the sciatica issue go away but alas it didn't.
> 
> I know medicine is a last resort for a lot of people but the Neurontin has totally gotten rid of the sciatica pain for me. It might be something you would want to check into.


 Thank you for the suggestion Melissa. I am sorry that you have to suffer through it as well. I am pretty fortunate that my sciatica only acts up once or twice a year when I sleep the wrong way or take a false step (trip down steps, slip in the tub, etc.) which cause the sciatica to flare up. As for medicines, I've never heard of neurontin. Tylenol is the strongest med I take and IF I take that it means I am in some serious pain. I fear that something stronger might lead to an addiction as I am a serious wuss when it comes to pain. Normally I just force myself to tough it out and work through it without meds. 

as for what's annoying me today. Strange but true, the sun seems to find me no matter where I sit in this house today and it keeps shining in my eyes.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Neurotin is also known as gabapentin. It is an amazing medication for nerve pain (although it was originally developed as an anti-seizure med). If your pain starts flaring more than a few times a year, it's worth talking to your doc about it. It's not a narcotic, so addiction or even dependence is highly unlikely.


----------



## Morganer

A smooth sea does not produce a skilled sailor.


----------



## Fuzzy

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Neurotin is also known as gabapentin. It is an amazing medication for nerve pain (although it was originally developed as an anti-seizure med). If your pain starts flaring more than a few times a year, it's worth talking to your doc about it. It's not a narcotic, so addiction or even dependence is highly unlikely.



I've been taking the generic gabapentin for several years now. Its a wonder drug that puts my feet out of my mind so I can sleep. However, I call it Morontin because even at 600mg it makes me loopy, dizzy, and knocks me out within 15 minutes.


----------



## spiritangel

That even the small amount of cleaning/sorting I did about 6hrs ago stirred up my allergies so much that I am still feeling the effects


----------



## MattB

Maxwell's Silver Hammer just came on the radio and I didn't turn it off fast enough. It will now reside in my brain for hours.


----------



## Linda

My son is really testing me today. [breathe in-breathe out]


----------



## largenlovely

Lovelyone said:


> Thank you for the suggestion Melissa. I am sorry that you have to suffer through it as well. I am pretty fortunate that my sciatica only acts up once or twice a year when I sleep the wrong way or take a false step (trip down steps, slip in the tub, etc.) which cause the sciatica to flare up.
> 
> I fear that something stronger might lead to an addiction





Diana_Prince245 said:


> Neurotin is also known as gabapentin. It is an amazing medication for nerve pain (although it was originally developed as an anti-seizure med). If your pain starts flaring more than a few times a year, it's worth talking to your doc about it. It's not a narcotic, so addiction or even dependence is highly unlikely.



Sorry to butcher posts lol

But I was worried about addiction too because they had me on so many meds when the whole hip thing happened. But as Diana said, it's a non-narcotic so no addiction. But if it doesn't bother you very often then I wouldn't worry with it. But if it ever starts getting out of hand the Neurontin works fabulously. My pain was pretty severe and I don't have any pain at all and only take 1 pill a day. Loooove the stuff


----------



## Librarygirl

Knowing in your rational mind knowing that you really have nothing to be upset/ angry about and yet feeling that way all the same, despite knowing that other things and the past are totally clouding your perception.


----------



## snuggletiger

Dear Pal,
If we knew your wife was going to be the woman she is, we seriously would have bought shares in a mail order bride from overseas. In the future she may wish to actually include herself in the lives of her children rather then scream from afar.
Signed
Your pal and head investor in your new bride campaign.


----------



## Rojodi

This spaghetti sauce vs "gravy" debate.

I learned it was sauce from several Italian immigrants. 
A Southern woman taught me it can't be gravy unless it's made from meat drippings and/or animal fat and a flour-based thickener, like roux.


----------



## penguin

My computer has been giving me trouble lately. It's old and I desperately need to upgrade, but that's well out of the budget. It just wouldn't boot up this morning no matter what I did. I eventually figured out that two of my sticks of ram don't seem to be working, because it works fine when they're out. That means I can't play games for now and that everything else won't run as smoothly. I can't spare the cash for more ram right now, so I guess I'll have to put up with it.


----------



## Oona

Being woken up and called to the office because someone lost their keys. I'm apparently the only manager to answer the phone after hours.


----------



## Lovelyone

I have a rude niece who "sort of" stays with us on occasion. She does her best (along with her two children ages 2 1/2 and 6) to wake the rest of us up at ungodly hours. She leaves her stuff laying around for me (a person with terrible knees) to trip over, won't pick up her trash, pushes her children off on others while she sits and "texts" all of her friends, spends all HER money on partying and expects everyone else to support her and her kids. She owes EVERYONE money and refuses to pay it back by stating that it's not HER fault that people gave her money when they knew she wouldn't be able to pay them back, She won't help her mother (who has cancer) AT ALL. Spent more than 2 weeks in jail while others took care of her kids (because she was caught driving on stolen plates with a suspended license for the 3rd time).
This girl has the nerve to say that we don't do enough for her.


----------



## Dromond

People who post right wing political crap on my Facebook wall! I HATE THAT WITH THE FURY A THOUSAND BURNING STARS!!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

I have a decent headache going on, my depression is flaring up and all i want to do is lay in bed and vegetate..


----------



## Rojodi

Dromond said:


> People who post right wing political crap on my Facebook wall! I HATE THAT WITH THE FURY A THOUSAND BURNING STARS!!!!



And those same people that debate me on that I have no right to post contradictory pictures.


----------



## HottiMegan

Rojodi said:


> And those same people that debate me on that I have no right to post contradictory pictures.



But you see, you're supposed to just harumph and agree with them. Don't make them question their ideas!


----------



## Rojodi

HottiMegan said:


> But you see, you're supposed to just harumph and agree with them. Don't make them question their ideas!



Heaven forbid that I exercise my right of free speech to disagree with them.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Dromond said:


> People who post right wing political crap on my Facebook wall! I HATE THAT WITH THE FURY A THOUSAND BURNING STARS!!!!



This IS Dims-related, but the fact I can't rep you for this is what's annoying me now. lol


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm totally at a loss of what to get the hubs for our 15th anniversary. We agreed not to get anything but i gotta get him a little something.. just not sure what..


----------



## Rojodi

HottiMegan said:


> I'm totally at a loss of what to get the hubs for our 15th anniversary. We agreed not to get anything but i gotta get him a little something.. just not sure what..



A book?
A candy bar?
An ice cream cone?


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> I'm totally at a loss of what to get the hubs for our 15th anniversary. We agreed not to get anything but i gotta get him a little something.. just not sure what..


A copy of the Kama Sutra wrapped in an apron and/or a copy of The Joy of Cooking wrapped up in new lingerie. Not too expensive, depending on how creative you want to be.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Since she's giving it to him, is the lingerie for him to wear? Because that could be entertaining.


----------



## CastingPearls

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Since she's giving it to him, is the lingerie for him to wear? Because that could be entertaining.


I left that up to her and how creative she wants to be. Many men won't wear anything but their beloved tighty-whities but she'd know whether or not he'd be game.


----------



## HottiMegan

I've tried the kama sutra route pre kids on a trip to Reno. In thinking maybe a crotchless teddy I have with a bow and some sexy coupons. He hasn't seen me in the teddy in years. I'm also thinking if chocolates since he loves chocolate.


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> I left that up to her and how creative she wants to be. Many men won't wear anything but their beloved tighty-whities but she'd know whether or not he'd be game.



lol, He wears heels and walks in them better than me but he doesn't even wear the silk boxers I've gotten him  (he wore the heels when i complained i couldn't walk in them. we have the same size feet)


----------



## CAMellie

One of my sisters and her drug addiction.


----------



## BBWbonnie

Both my sisters annoy me CONSTANTLY:doh:


----------



## spiritangel

A conversation with a friend who has a warped view that every single teenager just wants to do drugs, have random sex and get drunk and wont hear that there are teenagers that don't do that, that are raised to make better choices for themselves without the parents having to be in their words "assholes"

Not saying it doesnt happen just that when you have kids you raise them hopefully to realise their actions and choices have consequences and that by that age you need to allow them some room to make their own mistakes how else do we grow up? The way this person wants to raise a child would raise a resentful, bitter child about to explode under the weight of expectation and rules. I get its a balancing thing I have helped raise enough kids to know 

but even when I have asked for the subject to be dropped this person wont. I think its the whole thing where people assume their generation is the first to be into the bad stuff (rolls eyes)


----------



## HottiMegan

I ended up making a few "love" coupons and stuck them in a duct tape envelope i made. I also got that crotchless/boobless teddy out and stuck it under my pillow. I intend to "go to the bathroom" this evening and come out wearing it. He's working late.. again.. so hopefully he's not too tired.


----------



## CAMellie

Stupid lithium side effects. Most foods taste like the smell of dirty feet and I have some pretty intense hand tremors. I keep accidentally clicking on links. :doh:


----------



## Diana_Prince245

CAMellie said:


> Stupid lithium side effects. Most foods taste like the smell of dirty feet and I have some pretty intense hand tremors. I keep accidentally clicking on links. :doh:



Ask your doc for some Cogentin for the tremors. Sounds like some extra pyramidal symptoms.


----------



## CAMellie

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Ask your doc for some Cogentin for the tremors. Sounds like some extra pyramidal symptoms.



Thank you for the advice. I'll call my doctor first thing in the morning.


----------



## Lovelyone

Someone "unfriended" me because I told them that I felt that a cartoon meme about my religion that they had on their page was offensive to me. REALLY? I totally do not get the high school mentality of saying, "If you don't like it, I will take my ball and go home" (or in FB language, "If you don't like it I will unfriend you")

I just find that to be so childish.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm Annoying Myself. 

I've been so stressed lately, Since the month started I'm sleeping 1-3 hours a day [only when I'm so tired/exhausted that I'm dizzy and -have- to lay down] and I'm smoking like 10x more due to both being awake and being stressed..

Both of these piss me off even though I'm doing it to myself, the smoking thing I don't know what I'm going to do because I tried making myself wait longer between cigarettes and I wind up scratching my head until it's bleeding [I have psoriasis on probably 75-80% of my scalp] or peeling patches of it off/pulling hair out. 


In other words, I'm pissing myself off, but trying really hard to knock it off.


----------



## spiritangel

A friend called me late last night, and no matter how many times I explain to her that if she calls me after 11pm or keeps me talking to midnight or beyond I dont sleep until around 3am because I need time to decompress and I ramble because I am tired, she likes listening to me ramble and she is a really good friend but sometimes she doesnt get why because talking to me makes her sleepy late at night it has the opposite effect on me

so I woke up headachy, and meh and am close to tears over something silly like having to cull my online grocery order because I just can't afford to do the shop I want to do it means letting go of some things that I do need, not urgently and some things I really need. Nothing unusual in that I often have to prioratise and juggle just frustrating me today cause I want stuff I just cant have.


----------



## CastingPearls

He wants to use Tango, I want to use Skype. I know, I know. First world problems.


----------



## Oona

I'm an idiot. I fall for it every time he pulls this shit on me.


----------



## spiritangel

for the last 2 weeks I have come home from West St with the Same virus.

Made worse by the fact my hayfever is acting up and even though I took stuff its not staying in my system long enough to have any effect what so ever

not to mention how gross this whole thing is ugh I hate being like this.


----------



## largenlovely

I've been dealing with rage issues when it comes to strangers but I'm starting to feel like I want to *keep* the rage because I really only use it in self defense but it happens regularly when I go out.

Today I went to walmart and a woman and her teenage kids walked by me and the woman laughed and said "that's pure dee fucking lazy right there" and I whipped around and said Excuse me?!?! It made me furious so I made a HUGE scene. I started following them in my cart and yelling at her "you don't know NOTHING about me lady". They tried to walk faster and I'm guessing it embarrassed them but I kept following them and yelling it over and over. Everyone in walmart stopped what they were doing and stood there with their mouths hanging open. Shocked. An employee came up to me and kept apologizing for the woman, which was sad cuz it wasn't her fault but I was furious. 

Anyway, I made a scene and maybe I embarrassed myself. I don't know. But damnit, that woman needed to be confronted and people should know that shit is NOT ok. 

I said on my facebook that people wonder how it can happen that people who are fat won't leave their house and this can be part of the reason why sometimes. I am super confrontational over that kinda shit and have no problems making a scene but a lot of people aren't that way. I stay home a lot to keep myself from wanting to kill other people cuz of shit like this but there are other fat people who will internalize it and feel like killing themselves over it. 

Anyway, if my therapy is designed to make me a pushover and not stand up for myself over stuff like this, I don't know if I want to continue it. Maybe I will take what I can from it and use some of it but I hope that I will always be able to tell these people to fuck off...and loudly if that's what it takes

ETA: oops..it was yesterday now lol. I'm still so mad about it that it feels like today lol


----------



## Alan

Melissa,
I am sorry for your unfortunate incident. If I'd been there I would have stood up for you by making them look bad, pointing out their rudeness, and maybe pointing out one of their imperfections and if they enjoy being ridiculed about it(No, I didn't think so). It always looks better if someone else stands up for the victim in this kind of situation(in this case, You). I suspect you were alone, therefore, the best thing to do is ignore the negative behavior...dont give them the time of day or giving them the satisfaction that you let their rudeness get to you.
Let it go...it will eat you up.
Hope you are, otherwise, doing well...


----------



## CaAggieGirl

I hate being judged on my body for jobs. They always choose the smaller person when I am way more qualified. You would think that with a BBA and an MS from one of the top business schools in the country and the fact I have passed all of my CPA exams, that I wouldn't have to get a second job but unfortunately that is not the case.


----------



## largenlovely

Alan said:


> Melissa,
> I am sorry for your unfortunate incident. If I'd been there I would have stood up for you by making them look bad, pointing out their rudeness, and maybe pointing out one of their imperfections and if they enjoy being ridiculed about it(No, I didn't think so). It always looks better if someone else stands up for the victim in this kind of situation(in this case, You). I suspect you were alone, therefore, the best thing to do is ignore the negative behavior...dont give them the time of day or giving them the satisfaction that you let their rudeness get to you.
> Let it go...it will eat you up.
> Hope you are, otherwise, doing well...



The thing is, I'm usually alone when it happens and I would rather lash out at them and make them feel embarrassed or like the PoS that they are than to sit around and feel bad about myself for not standing up for me.

Plus the way I see it is, if these people realize there might be repercussions for saying shit like that, then maybe they will think twice before they do it to some other fat girl.

But thank you  I wish I had someone else standing in my corner when that kinda stuff happens


----------



## Tad

CaAggieGirl said:


> I hate being judged on my body for jobs. They always choose the smaller person when I am way more qualified. You would think that with a BBA and an MS from one of the top business schools in the country and the fact I have passed all of my CPA exams, that I wouldn't have to get a second job but unfortunately that is not the case.



That beyond sucks  And also is why size acceptance stuff matters...this is not only damaging on a personal level, when you think about it is bad for the overall society when talented and educated people don't get to use their abilities to their fullest for such a ridiculous reason.


----------



## Lovelyone

largenlovely said:


> I've been dealing with rage issues when it comes to strangers but I'm starting to feel like I want to *keep* the rage because I really only use it in self defense but it happens regularly when I go out.
> 
> Today I went to walmart and a woman and her teenage kids walked by me and the woman laughed and said "that's pure dee fucking lazy right there" and I whipped around and said Excuse me?!?! It made me furious so I made a HUGE scene. I started following them in my cart and yelling at her "you don't know NOTHING about me lady". They tried to walk faster and I'm guessing it embarrassed them but I kept following them and yelling it over and over. Everyone in walmart stopped what they were doing and stood there with their mouths hanging open. Shocked. An employee came up to me and kept apologizing for the woman, which was sad cuz it wasn't her fault but I was furious.
> 
> Anyway, I made a scene and maybe I embarrassed myself. I don't know. But damnit, that woman needed to be confronted and people should know that shit is NOT ok.
> ...snipped...



Omgosh, I am so sorry that you had to endure the stupidity of this woman. 

I experienced a similar issue and believe it or not reacted in exactly the same way. I flipped my friggin' lid. I chased her all over the store telling her, "You don't know me. You haven't a clue as to what my circumstances are. Why don't you stop and talk to me? You were brave enough to say it in passing, why not say that shit to my face? You don't know what is causing my weight issue. You don't know if I am sick, have cancer, or some other such thing...so what makes you so judgmental? What gives you the right to make nasty comments about people who you do not know? Are you GOD? No, you are not. You are simply a person who has insecurity issues who finds it necessary to tear other people down in order to make you feel good about yourself. You are just a terrible wretch who hates herself and the saddest thing about it is that you are teaching your children to be just like you, a bigot. In the future THEY will be terrorizing people with their nasty comments because they see you do it. Congratulations on your wonderful parenting, etc..." 

Everyone who was within earshot got a show. They stood , mouths agape and watched it unfold. One associate came over and asked if there were something she could do and I snapped at her "FED UP!" then I said, "Just let me get it out. This kind of malicious person hasn't a clue as to what they are saying and what damage they might be doing to others, someone needs to stand up to her."
The poor lady finally stopped in her tracks and stood there listening to what I had to say. When I was done extolling my rage, she said (in a rather dry and monotone manner), "I apologize for offending you" and turned and walked away. Her apology meant nothing to me. It didn't change the anger that I was feeling and now that I look back on it, I wish I had approached it differently because I really just gave her more of a reason to hate fat people. 

I didn't feel good about yelling at her but that had been the last straw for me and it took a bit of dignity away from myself but I really felt that something had to be said.


----------



## largenlovely

Lovelyone said:


> Omgosh, I am so sorry that you had to endure the stupidity of this woman.
> 
> I experienced a similar issue and believe it or not reacted in exactly the same way. I flipped my friggin' lid. I chased her all over the store telling her, "You don't know me. You haven't a clue as to what my circumstances are. Why don't you stop and talk to me? You were brave enough to say it in passing, why not say that shit to my face? You don't know what is causing my weight issue. You don't know if I am sick, have cancer, or some other such thing...so what makes you so judgmental? What gives you the right to make nasty comments about people who you do not know? Are you GOD? No, you are not. You are simply a person who has insecurity issues who finds it necessary to tear other people down in order to make you feel good about yourself. You are just a terrible wretch who hates herself and the saddest thing about it is that you are teaching your children to be just like you, a bigot. In the future THEY will be terrorizing people with their nasty comments because they see you do it. Congratulations on your wonderful parenting, etc..."
> 
> Everyone who was within earshot got a show. They stood , mouths agape and watched it unfold. One associate came over and asked if there were something she could do and I snapped at her "FED UP!" then I said, "Just let me get it out. This kind of malicious person hasn't a clue as to what they are saying and what damage they might be doing to others, someone needs to stand up to her."
> The poor lady finally stopped in her tracks and stood there listening to what I had to say. When I was done extolling my rage, she said (in a rather dry and monotone manner), "I apologize for offending you" and turned and walked away. Her apology meant nothing to me. It didn't change the anger that I was feeling and now that I look back on it, I wish I had approached it differently because I really just gave her more of a reason to hate fat people.
> 
> I didn't feel good about yelling at her but that had been the last straw for me and it took a bit of dignity away from myself but I really felt that something had to be said.



I *did* feel good about yelling at her though lol. Maybe people thought I was a lunatic for being so extreme and causing such a scene but I feel like maaaybe the woman (and those who witnessed it) would be less likely to say stuff like that if they feel like they may be confronted in an aggressive way like that, ya know? People are bullies when they think they can get away with it and I make a point to let them know they can't. I'm glad u did too!! People need to stand up for themselves. 

It made me furious though. And I will likely do it again next time it happens. It's empowering and it's actually kinda funny to see how THEY suddenly back down when you call them on their shit lol


----------



## Alan

largenlovely said:


> The thing is, I'm usually alone when it happens and I would rather lash out at them and make them feel embarrassed or like the PoS that they are than to sit around and feel bad about myself for not standing up for me.
> 
> Plus the way I see it is, if these people realize there might be repercussions for saying shit like that, then maybe they will think twice before they do it to some other fat girl.
> 
> But thank you  I wish I had someone else standing in my corner when that kinda stuff happens



Melissa,
I can understand that very well, as I do NOT believe in rewarding Bad Behavior...that is one of my tenets I try to live by. However, I must consider, say if it was a female(as in this case), as opposed to a male...with the male I could be more aggressive, i.e. "you got a problem...or are you looking for one"...and go from there. In the end, you've just got to handle it the way you see fit, and live with it. Have a great weekend...it's beautiful here...I gotta get out!


----------



## largenlovely

Alan said:


> Melissa,
> I can understand that very well, as I do NOT believe in rewarding Bad Behavior...that is one of my tenets I try to live by. However, I must consider, say if it was a female(as in this case), as opposed to a male...with the male I could be more aggressive, i.e. "you got a problem...or are you looking for one"...and go from there. In the end, you've just got to handle it the way you see fit, and live with it. Have a great weekend...it's beautiful here...I gotta get out!



I have balls of steel  I ranted at a van full of big burly biker looking dudes one time and they all hung their heads in shame. I've even gotten in my car and chased these two guys to a redlight and rolled down my window and let them have it.

I am TOO fearless most of the time. I will stand up to men just as quickly as women. And *this* is why I'm in therapy lol. It makes me furious that some random stranger thinks they can disrespect me like that. How dare them. 

Call it crazy...but it is what it is. I don't put up with that kinda bullshit.


----------



## Alan

largenlovely said:


> I have balls of steel  I ranted at a van full of big burly biker looking dudes one time and they all hung their heads in shame. I've even gotten in my car and chased these two guys to a redlight and rolled down my window and let them have it.
> 
> I am TOO fearless most of the time. I will stand up to men just as quickly as women. And *this* is why I'm in therapy lol. It makes me furious that some random stranger thinks they can disrespect me like that. How dare them.
> 
> Call it crazy...but it is what it is. I don't put up with that kinda bullshit.



You go girl!


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Tad said:


> That beyond sucks  And also is why size acceptance stuff matters...this is not only damaging on a personal level, when you think about it is bad for the overall society when talented and educated people don't get to use their abilities to their fullest for such a ridiculous reason.



Exactly! You would think having someone who is good for your company would be more valuable than having someone you like looking at all day. I am so over society...


----------



## Oona

APA formatting.

'nuff said.


----------



## dharmabean

People offering unsolicited advice. I am working through this the best that *I* can. You.. are not ME. We manage, deal and work through things totally differently. 

One more person tells me, " You two should NOT be together Regan. It isn't healthy." I am going to flip out like a caged tiger. I'm already going through really chaotic emotions working through this. I don't need lectures. 

I need support. I need someone, anyone, to just listen. JUST LISTEN FOR FUCK's SAKE. I feel totally completely abnormal right now. I do not know these emotions. I don't recognize what is the "norm" for women going through this. 

just stop lecturing me.
please. 
because I can't take anymore.

I lecture myself enough as it is.


----------



## HottiMegan

dharmabean said:


> People offering unsolicited advice. I am working through this the best that *I* can. You.. are not ME. We manage, deal and work through things totally differently.
> 
> One more person tells me, " You two should NOT be together Regan. It isn't healthy." I am going to flip out like a caged tiger. I'm already going through really chaotic emotions working through this. I don't need lectures.
> 
> I need support. I need someone, anyone, to just listen. JUST LISTEN FOR FUCK's SAKE. I feel totally completely abnormal right now. I do not know these emotions. I don't recognize what is the "norm" for women going through this.
> 
> just stop lecturing me.
> please.
> because I can't take anymore.
> 
> I lecture myself enough as it is.



If you ever see me on facebook and want to talk, i'll listen(read). {{hugs}}


----------



## Lovelyone

I am trying to eat healthier. I gave my sister a grocery list 4 days ago. I knew I would need the groceries by now so I gave them to her in advance. She told me that she would have her husband go to the store that day and get them (as I have hardly nothing to eat in the house and the only food THEY have is junk food). Each morning I opened the fridge door expecting to see the groceries I needed and each day I was disappointed. For four days I have wondered when they were going to get the groceries. They don't seem to have issues buying cigarettes, snacks and soda for themselves when they are in need but it seems as I have to continually beg for them to go to the store for what *I* need. 
I do not have a car of my own to get my own groceries. It is now almost 1 a.m. and the groceries still have not been purchased. I have nothing for my meals tomorrow and when I asked about when the groceries were going to be bought (since I did give her a list almost 5 days ago), my sister yelled, "Get off my fucking back about your damned groceries." 

I want to tell her to go fuck herself, but I cannot as I am reliant on them (and their vehicle) for getting the things that I need. Instead I am here, typing it out so that I can get it off my chest.


----------



## spiritangel

That I am now going to have to argue with everyone I know to explain I am not diabetic or pre diabetic I have insuline resistance due to PCOS and was assured by my Dr that I was not and will not very likely become Diabetic. This was also confirmed by my Pharmacist just frustrates me when people think they know better than someones Dr


----------



## AuntHen

spiritangel said:


> That I am now going to have to argue with everyone I know to explain I am not diabetic or pre diabetic I have insuline resistance due to PCOS and was assured by my Dr that I was not and will not very likely become Diabetic. This was also confirmed by my Pharmacist just frustrates me when people think they know better than someones Dr




A,

First of all hugs because PCOS sucks and I feel for anyone being diagnosed with it. 

I have had PCOS since I was 19... not to be a dark cloud or say your doc is wrong but PCOS actually increases the risk of Type II Diabetes. It doesn't mean you do or will but our bodies are actually more prone to it. The good thing is, something as simple as walking every day can actually cut that risk by at least 40% and improve insulin sensitivity.


----------



## snuggletiger

The fact I want to put down all my thoughts on paper on how I feel about something, but everytime I try it, it looks like a hodgepodge of random thoughts intertwined with underlying snark


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm annoyed at how photo shopped the ads are for drop dead diva. You can totally see they shaved her side down to thin her up. Ugh


----------



## Oona

Two Simple Rules to Having my Phone Number:

1- If it's between 12AM-6AM, you better not call me unless you are dying or in jail. Being woken up pisses me off to no end. If I'm already texting you, obviously this rule doesn't apply.

2- If I don't respond right away, it doesn't mean I'm ignoring you. It means I'm busy. I do have a life (sometimes) and I have a full time job/school load. Clingy is an ugly attitude.


----------



## CleverBomb

snuggletiger said:


> The fact I want to put down all my thoughts on paper on how I feel about something, but everytime I try it, it looks like a hodgepodge of random thoughts intertwined with underlying snark


It doesn't have to make sense, as long as there's enough there for you to figure out what you meant when you see it again. Dump it to a Word doc*, let it sit a week, then review, re-organize, and revise it as needed.

If you're actually talking about an essay for school (or something like it), the process is a bit more complicated, but not by much. 

*or other word processing application of your choice


----------



## EMH1701

Lovelyone said:


> I do not have a car of my own to get my own groceries. It is now almost 1 a.m. and the groceries still have not been purchased. I have nothing for my meals tomorrow and when I asked about when the groceries were going to be bought (since I did give her a list almost 5 days ago), my sister yelled, "Get off my fucking back about your damned groceries."



Do you have Coborn's Delivers or a similar grocery service in your area? I suggest using one of those so that you do not have to rely upon unreliable family members. With Amazon.com, you can at least purchase shelf-stable groceries like brown rice or quinoa and beans, and those are pretty healthy. Sometimes I just mix up a big batch of beans, rice, dried hot peppers and canned tomatoes -- makes a pretty good meal. I read they are also starting a "fresh" grocery service.


----------



## Rojodi

Why do some people's idea of romance in both fiction and real life always begin with a glass of wine and a massage? Seriously a single carnation will do more than getting her drunk.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Temporarily staying under the same roof with my two faced sister and drama queen father until I get into my own place is going to probably be the biggest stress test I have faced in a LONG time. Please let the fates work in my favor and I am in an apartment after the first of July and not August or even September.


----------



## HottiMegan

We have one car. Hubs is big into biking and rides down hill the 8 miles to work if i need the car. Or he can ride the bus that picks him up right outside the house. He took the car today, even though he had plenty of time to ride. The boys are in a summer school program that starts at 9am every morning. (no real learning, just a fun book reading and play program for 3 hours a day) So at 9:05 when hubs didn't show up, i texted.. no response.. Called, went straight to voicemail. HE was in a farking meeting. He HAD to know there would be a meeting and he took the car anyways! i am so pissed at him. ugh. Because of him, I've been late several times to things that i do with the boys. Got scolded yesterday because he took the car yet again and made me late to the boys' craft class. I get the kids in activities because they torture each other and me when they're bored during the summer. Doing stuff makes them less mean to each other.


----------



## imaginarydiva21

got back from 2 weeks in the sun yesterday now i have........*THE HOILDAY BLUES*


----------



## spiritangel

Pendo Pad stuff DONT DO IT free or not the thing is driving me nuts, so hope the person everyone goes to for it stuff at west st is able to help me with the whole changing stuff so I can have google play getjar is horrible.

and one or both of my new medications or possibly something else is making me feel extremely drained and ill atm


----------



## Lovelyone

EMH1701 said:


> Do you have Coborn's Delivers or a similar grocery service in your area? I suggest using one of those so that you do not have to rely upon unreliable family members. With Amazon.com, you can at least purchase shelf-stable groceries like brown rice or quinoa and beans, and those are pretty healthy. Sometimes I just mix up a big batch of beans, rice, dried hot peppers and canned tomatoes -- makes a pretty good meal. I read they are also starting a "fresh" grocery service.



Thanks for commenting. Sadly we do not have a Coburn's here, nor are there any other food delivery services in my area. I will just have to keep relying on my family to get my stuff whenver the hell they want to get it. *sigh. 

The humidity is annoying the hell out of me. My hair is curling up like crazy.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I'm just tired.


----------



## Oona

What goes through someones mind when they use the company gas card for their personal vehicle. HELLO people, I monitor the gas receipts and when shit doesn't add up, you get questioned. 

Good thing she didn't call my bluff on the surveillance tapes at the gas station... I didn't really have them lol 

-sigh-


----------



## CAMellie

People yelling rude and/or obscene things at me from their cars when I'm out for my walk.
SERIOUSLY?!?!?!?! You're on your ass in your damned car and you're yelling shit at ME???


----------



## x0emnem0x

This girl on my Facebook that I used to be friends with in high school. Ever since our junior year almost 4 years ago she turned into a big you know what and insults everyone. She posts about how people need to grow up and about how "you're not where you wanna be in life but you party every weekend, what do you have to celebrate?" ... we're 20 years old, still got a little time to live - but yet she posts about how she goes to work and sleeps on the job... err, what? Some people are so ass backwards, how are you going to talk crap about everyone, you're not perfect either. </endrant>


----------



## Saoirse

Rojodi said:


> Why do some people's idea of romance in both fiction and real life always begin with a glass of wine and a massage? Seriously a single carnation will do more than getting her drunk.



Depends on the woman. I prefer a daisy and a beer.


----------



## Rojodi

Saoirse said:


> Depends on the woman. I prefer a daisy and a beer.



LOL

Wine and massage is such a cliche, Harlequin will reject manuscripts if one scene in the novel has it.


----------



## dharmabean

Saoirse said:


> Depends on the woman. I prefer a daisy and a beer.



I prefer wild flowers and a sunset.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm even happy with a little grab ass in the kitchen for romance


----------



## dharmabean

HottiMegan said:


> I'm even happy with a little grab ass in the kitchen for romance




Just one more reason I absolutely adore you!:kiss2:


----------



## spiritangel

Saoirse said:


> Depends on the woman. I prefer a daisy and a beer.



Is it sad that I would much rather prima or kaiser flowers to craft with than real ones?? I think romance = craft supplies or vouchers to buy my own but I am a tad strange shrugs or plant me a nice garden and tend it of organic herbs, veggies and fruits 



I have been looking everywhere I can think of and can not find my damn ratchet I have a bear due by friday and I really need it to joint the damn thing I really dont want to have to go to the added expense of going to town to get a set when I own a perfectly good one and I am not really being paid a great deal for the bear in the first place.


Also complete exhaustion, and lack of any energy let alone creative energy since being on new medications I feel like I am getting worse not better thank goodness I see my Dr on friday,


----------



## Rojodi

Every woman has their own, individual idea of what romance is for them. To use the blanket, "How about a drink then a massage, and we'll sit by the fireplace in the cabin as the snow gently falls" is way too cliche.


----------



## dharmabean

Rojodi said:


> Every woman has their own, individual idea of what romance is for them. To use the blanket, "How about a drink then a massage, and we'll sit by the fireplace in the cabin as the snow gently falls" is way too cliche.



It lacks imagination. If it were written by an author in a book I was reviewing, I'd probably rape the book in my review. 

Now something like, "How about we load these water guns with water and food coloring, go to a park and play tag wearing only white clothing? When we are tired, we can sit and munch on these provisions I've packed." I would totally give a rave review!


----------



## Yakatori

Why. Just...Why!? Why! Why?......


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My cordless drill died, so I can't get my curtains hung in my bedroom. Meaning the cats and I will sleep on the couch again tonight. If they gack on the new carpet that caused this ginormous mess, they aren't getting treats tomorrow!


----------



## penguin

dharmabean said:


> I'd probably rape the book in my review.



I really, really hate seeing the word rape used this way.


----------



## dharmabean

penguin said:


> I really, really hate seeing the word rape used this way.



I'm sorry.


----------



## CleverBomb

dharmabean said:


> Now something like, "How about we load these water guns with water and food coloring, go to a park and play tag wearing only white clothing? When we are tired, we can sit and munch on these provisions I've packed." I would totally give a rave review!


I didn't know Randall Munroe had taken to writing romance novels...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

...My 10 year old brother can't control his stream, ever; so now our bathroom smells like concentrated urine...


----------



## MattB

Every TV commercial being made right now. So very stupid. All of them.

Thank you for sparing me from it Mr. PVR, I may never watch live TV again.


----------



## HottiMegan

My oldest, Max. We let him stay up late the last couple of nights. When he doesn't get enough sleep, he gets super obnoxious. He also is extra mean to his little brother. He seems to really enjoy annoying us and causing trouble for the family. I think he's going to bed early tonight.


----------



## Rojodi

The hospital is sending my mother home tomorrow, in spite of the obviousness that she can NOT take care of herself. Their reasoning? God only knows! Now it's up to us kids to figure out what we're going to do. My sister has things pretty much set up for family and friends to watch her, along with some hired companion through her work. But God damn it, I did this already with my father-in-law and I can't do it

F-word!!


----------



## Jack Secret

I really can't say that this is an annoyance, I suppose

My mother finally passed away last Tuesday. She was diagnosed with cancer November 2011. She felt relatively good until the last two months. She started to have trouble breathing for about three hours That night. Then at the end she let out one breath and slipped away Peacefully.

Missing her much.


----------



## Oona

Jack Secret said:


> ...My mother finally passed away last Tuesday...



-lots of hugs-


----------



## Weirdo890

Jack Secret said:


> I really can't say that this is an annoyance, I suppose
> 
> My mother finally passed away last Tuesday. She was diagnosed with cancer November 2011. She felt relatively good until the last two months. She started to have trouble breathing for about three hours That night. Then at the end she let out one breath and slipped away Peacefully.
> 
> Missing her much.



I'm sorry to hear that. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Tad

My condolences, Jack.


----------



## Linda

Jack Secret said:


> I really can't say that this is an annoyance, I suppose
> 
> My mother finally passed away last Tuesday. She was diagnosed with cancer November 2011. She felt relatively good until the last two months. She started to have trouble breathing for about three hours That night. Then at the end she let out one breath and slipped away Peacefully.
> 
> Missing her much.



I am so sorry for your loss. (((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Jack Secret said:


> I really can't say that this is an annoyance, I suppose…
> 
> My mother finally passed away last Tuesday. She was diagnosed with cancer November 2011. She felt relatively good until the last two months. She started to have trouble breathing for about three hours That night. Then at the end she let out one breath and slipped away… Peacefully.
> 
> Missing her much.



I am so sorry for your loss, Jack. You only ever have kind things to say around here, so it's clear she raised you well. My condolences to you and your family, and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Jack Secret said:


> I really can't say that this is an annoyance, I suppose
> 
> My mother finally passed away last Tuesday. She was diagnosed with cancer November 2011. She felt relatively good until the last two months. She started to have trouble breathing for about three hours That night. Then at the end she let out one breath and slipped away Peacefully.
> 
> Missing her much.



*hugs* Chin up.


----------



## spiritangel

Jack Secret said:


> I really can't say that this is an annoyance, I suppose
> 
> My mother finally passed away last Tuesday. She was diagnosed with cancer November 2011. She felt relatively good until the last two months. She started to have trouble breathing for about three hours That night. Then at the end she let out one breath and slipped away Peacefully.
> 
> Missing her much.



I am so sorry to hear this, Hold your memories of her close, and remember the love you shared. She lives on in each of you. Many many squishy hugs


----------



## Lovelyone

Jack Secret said:


> I really can't say that this is an annoyance, I suppose
> 
> My mother finally passed away last Tuesday. She was diagnosed with cancer November 2011. She felt relatively good until the last two months. She started to have trouble breathing for about three hours That night. Then at the end she let out one breath and slipped away Peacefully.
> 
> Missing her much.



I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dromond

I have a blood draw tomorrow morning for testing. That means fasting. Fasting makes me cranky.


----------



## spiritangel

Dromond said:


> I have a blood draw tomorrow morning for testing. That means fasting. Fasting makes me cranky.



My least fav type of blood test along with the fasting glucose one where you have to drink that stuff and sit around for a few hrs 

hugs just think it will be over soon and then you get to eat


----------



## Morganer

MONEY! :angry:


----------



## Oona

I over-analyze everything and I'm doing it again. To the point where it's making me sick.


----------



## Librarygirl

Lots of minor things. And then I'm annoyed as I feel like I have no business being angry and / or sad about things that in the grand scheme of things arent' important.

Sometimes as an optimistic person I look on the bright side and turn a blind eye to facts and situations that worry or hurt me. It's just annoying that sometimes you have a day where all those things you've tried to ignore seem to pop up again. Today was a day where work worries and the pain of loving the wrong person were just kind of rubbed in my face quite a lot.


----------



## Jack Secret

The funeral directors handled my mom's funeral And her obituary on their website. My son's mother found out her death and discovered that our son's name listed in the obituary as Braden Phillips. Legally, his name is Braden Cleveland… Her last name.

For those of you who don't know, I have been trying to arrange joint custody with my son since before I was paralyzed from the neck down. She has been hiding where she lives (and not working) for the past six years since my injury. So it has been impossible for a process server to start the legal process with her… Until about a month and half ago, when we found her and had her Served.Our court date is still pending.

I have only ever wanted to be his father and to help raise him with his mother's help. My mother… Braden's grandmother had a dying wish to see him before she passed. I tried and tried and tried to get Her to bring my son over here to see his grandmother While she was well enough to interact with him in a meaningful way. She made it clear that my son will never have my mom as his grandmother….. EVER.

Leading up to mom's death, I have made video recordings of her to share with him when he is old enough to appreciate the lady he never got to meet and love.

I'm annoyed that my son never got to know his Nana. I'm also annoyed that I can't bring myself to hate his mom. I should hate her… But my son doesn't deserve that from me.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Jack Secret said:


> The funeral directors handled my mom's funeral And her obituary on their website. My son's mother found out her death and discovered that our son's name listed in the obituary as Braden Phillips. Legally, his name is Braden Cleveland… Her last name.
> 
> For those of you who don't know, I have been trying to arrange joint custody with my son since before I was paralyzed from the neck down. She has been hiding where she lives (and not working) for the past six years since my injury. So it has been impossible for a process server to start the legal process with her… Until about a month and half ago, when we found her and had her Served.Our court date is still pending.
> 
> I have only ever wanted to be his father and to help raise him with his mother's help. My mother… Braden's grandmother had a dying wish to see him before she passed. I tried and tried and tried to get Her to bring my son over here to see his grandmother While she was well enough to interact with him in a meaningful way. She made it clear that my son will never have my mom as his grandmother….. EVER.
> 
> Leading up to mom's death, I have made video recordings of her to share with him when he is old enough to appreciate the lady he never got to meet and love.
> 
> I'm annoyed that my son never got to know his Nana. I'm also annoyed that I can't bring myself to hate his mom. I should hate her… But my son doesn't deserve that from me.


That breaks my heart. I am so sorry. You're being the better person here, and your son will recognize that when he's old enough.


----------



## Victoria08

I applied for a promotion at work and was basically ignored. No interview or anything, even though I've been there over 6 years and work really fucking hard. Tired of being _not quite_ good enough all the time.


----------



## Tad

Jack: that all sounds truly horrific  So, so, sorry for all that you are going through.

Victoria: That sucks  Any chance that you could get feedback on why you were not considered at all, or as to whether you ever have a chance of moving ahead at that place? (Maye it is time to look at moving on.....)


----------



## Victoria08

Tad said:


> Victoria: That sucks  Any chance that you could get feedback on why you were not considered at all, or as to whether you ever have a chance of moving ahead at that place? (Maye it is time to look at moving on.....)



I knew when I applied that my manager's former co-worker/friend had also applied and that there was a strong chance that she would get the job. So when I found out that the other girl had been offered the job (even though no one else had been interviewed), I asked my boss why she encouraged me to apply if I was never going to be taken seriously as a candidate for the position. I mean, it was pretty clear that the intention had always been to move the other girl into the position. She told me she thought it would be good experience to make a new resume . 

And so I then told her exactly how patronizing that sounded and how dissapointed I was in how the situation was handled...all without cursing. It was quite an accomplishment for me.


----------



## Tad

Wow, that was patronizing....I also wonder if by having a second applicant it gives some cover to say that they didn't simply give it to a friend? 

So....with a boss like that, I would keep my resume updated....and look for places to submit it.....


----------



## Oona

My roommate. And is incessant need to share finances. Because when I want to buy something, like a new phone and some new gym shoes, I get nothing but a massive fucking guilt trip that throws me into a downward spiral of emotions... WHILE AT WORK. Fucking fabulous.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Oona said:


> My roommate. And is incessant need to share finances. Because when I want to buy something, like a new phone and some new gym shoes, I get nothing but a massive fucking guilt trip that throws me into a downward spiral of emotions... WHILE AT WORK. Fucking fabulous.



F that! He isn't your sugar daddy and he isn't your significant other, until he is you can tell him to mind his own business!


----------



## Surlysomething

Yeah, he needs to FO.



Oona said:


> My roommate. And is incessant need to share finances. Because when I want to buy something, like a new phone and some new gym shoes, I get nothing but a massive fucking guilt trip that throws me into a downward spiral of emotions... WHILE AT WORK. Fucking fabulous.


----------



## Oona

x0emnem0x said:


> F that! He isn't your sugar daddy and he isn't your significant other, until he is you can tell him to mind his own business!





Surlysomething said:


> Yeah, he needs to FO.



I pretty much told him that my money is MY MONEY. I got my new phone. 

I also had to buy my fresh groceries (because I don't eat his overly processed, boxed meals) and unfortunately, I don't have the funds for shoes now lol. 

Ah well, such is life, right? ^_^


----------



## ODFFA

Stealthily attacking back ache! What's up with this? I haven't had back pain in ages. It just suddenly crept up on me and has really been gnawing at my nerves yesterday and today. Even took some pills for it, which I don't like doing too hastily, and which aren't helping.

I do have to say though, aside from this concentration-affecting, thought-consuming annoyance, life is pretty good.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm so exhausted i'm having trouble talking. Saying wrong words or pausing to think of the word i want. I'm physically sore from sitting a folding chair for three days and I just want to go into a coma for a day or two. I wish i was stronger.


----------



## Dromond

Finding a decent shrink who takes Medicare is like finding a needle in a field of haystacks.


----------



## HottiMegan

Dromond said:


> Finding a decent shrink who takes Medicare is like finding a needle in a field of haystacks.



I hope you find one. Less and less doctors are treating those with the government run health care. My son is on medi-cal (due to being on ssi) and it took me three years and a lot of tooth rot to find someone within a 20 mile radius to treat him. It sucked!
I wish you luck. You might be able to get a list of docs who accept your insurance through your local welfare office. Ours always had a list of care providers who accepted it and some other good resources.


----------



## CAMellie

My daughter blocked me from seeing her Facebook page so now I can't see pictures of my beautiful grandchildren!


----------



## Dromond

CAMellie said:


> My daughter blocked me from seeing her Facebook page so now I can't see pictures of my beautiful grandchildren!



If she doesn't have pictures on her profile protected, you can create an alternate account to bypass the block and see the photos.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm so tired that i can't even think straight. I had to concentrate really hard to use the ATMs while grocery shopping. I'm trying my best to not show how i really feel so hubs isn't worrried. He saw me almost collapse walking to the kitchen. I hate myself for not being stronger/better.


----------



## Mathias

I'm starting to think I'll never be able to learn how to drive.


----------



## spiritangel

HottiMegan said:


> I'm so tired that i can't even think straight. I had to concentrate really hard to use the ATMs while grocery shopping. I'm trying my best to not show how i really feel so hubs isn't worrried. He saw me almost collapse walking to the kitchen. I hate myself for not being stronger/better.



Megan give yourself a break here you have been under huge amounts of pressure and you have had to cope on your own. You are allowed a few moments of weakness if you need them.


I got stuck waiting in the cold for 45 mins while waiting for community transport someone beeped up and did not stop to pick me up so had to wait for next lol

and I was going to say no electricity but its just come back on


----------



## CleverBomb

Not "right now," but yesterday the power company's planned 13-hour outage (for upgrades to the grid) actually lasted 19 hours. That cost us some groceries, and prevented me from doing my homework online (which is mandatory for the class). I can catch up on the latter, but at the cost of some sleep I can ill afford to lose -- I'm already short of sleep.


----------



## Oona

Apparently, I have no friends. And that was publicly announced today. 

Wow, what a great feeling.

/sarcasm


----------



## Tad

Oona: my reactions, in order of having them:

1) This is not possible
2) What sort of jerk would announce such a thing
3) Whatever happened, ouch! and I feel really bad for Oona--this sort of thing sucks six ways to Sunday and then some 
4) Wait, was there a massive coffee shortage, Oona tore someone's head off, and nobody will come bail her out because she still hasn't had her coffee and they are keeping their distance? <-- this one didn't seem likely, but my head will raise such possibilities.


----------



## Lovelyone

my message was too short...PMDD


----------



## Rojodi

With my mother's passing, her sister/my aunt is now questioning my sister, a registered nurse. First, she questioned whether or not my mother was actually dead. Secondly, she questioned how this will affect our brother, the one she always coddled and enabled during his heavy drug use. 

Thankfully, my wife's been helping, telling my aunt that my sister is to be left alone, has written confirmation of everything that is to happen when my mother dies, and to shut the f*** up.


----------



## Oona

Tad said:


> Oona: my reactions, in order of having them:
> 
> 1) This is not possible
> 2) What sort of jerk would announce such a thing
> 3) Whatever happened, ouch! and I feel really bad for Oona--this sort of thing sucks six ways to Sunday and then some
> 4) Wait, was there a massive coffee shortage, Oona tore someone's head off, and nobody will come bail her out because she still hasn't had her coffee and they are keeping their distance? <-- this one didn't seem likely, but my head will raise such possibilities.



While the reality may seem to show some truth to their statement, it's simply not the case. Though it seems I have very few close friends (at this point, it's just 1).

Yes, I'm online a lot, but that's because I'm at a job where I have little to no work daily but am required to be here 8+ hours. So I can't really hang out with people during this time. So a LOT of my friends are online, in different states or even countries. It doesn't mean I value the friendship any less than a friend I see in person daily. 

When I'm not at work, I have a full time school load and I'm maintaining a 4.0 GPA. That means 3 hours of homework/studying a night. And of course, when I'm not doing school work, I'm keeping the house clean and the pups happy. 

Also, they don't seem to keep in mind that, while I am not her sole provider at the moment, I do have a child and any and all extra money I have, goes to her care. Because, you know, I'm responsible and shit. So I really don't have TIME to go out and hang out etc. I have responsibilities. 

This statement was claimed by my ever changing roommate who I used to say was one of my very dear friends. Obviously I was wrong and I can openly admit that. 

Don't feel bad for me, though. I was hurt initially, but now I'm just appalled at the lack of tact in how it was brought up. Seriously, use some decency when you're going to point out someones short comings or flaws.

Lastly, lucky for him A- I've had coffee and there was no head ripping happening and B- He's on his way to San Diego (200 miles away) while I'm at work, so I couldn't tear him a new one even if I wanted to. Probably best that way, anyway ^_^


----------



## Tad

Your room mate sounds a bit like one of my brothers-in-law, who comes across as a pretty good guy, but the more you begin to see through his crap, the more he turns on you. (well, that was the case at least, my wife cut all contact with him several years ago...).

Any chance that you can move out any time soon, Oona? It sounds like things have gotten pretty bad between your roomate and you. (if not, I hope you two can find some sort of detente to make living together bearable)


----------



## Oona

Tad said:


> Your room mate sounds a bit like one of my brothers-in-law, who comes across as a pretty good guy, but the more you begin to see through his crap, the more he turns on you. (well, that was the case at least, my wife cut all contact with him several years ago...).
> 
> Any chance that you can move out any time soon, Oona? It sounds like things have gotten pretty bad between your roomate and you. (if not, I hope you two can find some sort of detente to make living together bearable)



Unfortunately, I've thought about moving, but I just don't have the ability to save up for my own place at the moment. I wish I could.

As I said, he's out of town now (and for a week) so maybe that will help. Either way, I need to have a chat with him when he gets back. This is just getting out of hand.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm trying so hard to hide my sadness. It's not working. He knows me far to well. I need to find a way to get happy. I'm on the verge of tears so easily these days. I need to find something to trigger the happy in me, even if it's artificial.


----------



## Saoirse

At my 2nd job, it's dead, it's raining and even tho I'm the only person in my dept here today, everything I needed to get done is done and now I'm sitting in the basement, waiting for the load of blankets to finish drying. BORRRRINGGGG!!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm soooo sun-burnt.. So tired, but it hurts to lay down, walk, and sit with my back against something.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm soooo sun-burnt.. So tired, but it hurts to lay down, walk, and sit with my back against something.



You and me both. Thank goodness for Vaseline Aloe Vera lotion . It's doing a decent job of taking the fire out of it.


----------



## BBWbonnie

Woman at work always chatting shit about everything and everyone, be so glad when I am finally on the night shifts from September to escape her!:doh:


----------



## x0emnem0x

ScreamingChicken said:


> You and me both. Thank goodness for Vaseline Aloe Vera lotion . It's doing a decent job of taking the fire out of it.



I found the spray versions of the numbing stuff aloe vera helps a lot, its cold coming out and feels wonderful though I forget the name of the brand I usually buy.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I just hate how the aloe gets everything I touch sticky, that's why I haven't applied any yet because I was trying hard to take naps. ><;


----------



## Oona

My English Professor has had my paper long enough to grade it, yet still hasn't posted the grades. UGH.

I know she has until tomorrow, but come on! I turned it in a week (ish) ago!


----------



## HottiMegan

My back hurts pretty bad and i need to do yard work still. ugh..


----------



## penguin

Sick again


----------



## x0emnem0x

Your Plump Princess said:


> I just hate how the aloe gets everything I touch sticky, that's why I haven't applied any yet because I was trying hard to take naps. ><;



I was gonna say the same thing in my last post! LOL when I'm sunburnt all I wanna do is sleep but then I can't and if I have aloe it makes things sticky it's just gross!


----------



## Gingembre

Why are guys so confusing?! Arghhhh.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Gingembre said:


> Why are guys so confusing?! Arghhhh.



The Y chromosome?


----------



## snuggletiger

everybody is confusing


----------



## Oona

Feeling like I'm no longer needed in anyone's life, except to be taken advantage of.

That's a shitty feeling.


----------



## HottiMegan

It's going to get to 108 today WITH humidity!! They're calling it monsoon moisture. You melt and can't breath right while outside! We usually have a fairly dry head AND it rarely gets over 100 in the mountains.. This just sucks! We just got back from the movies, that was a nice break. It was 90 degrees and muggy at 9am!
I'd much rather be freezing than hot..


----------



## Diana_Prince245

HottiMegan said:


> It's going to get to 108 today WITH humidity!! They're calling it monsoon moisture. You melt and can't breath right while outside! We usually have a fairly dry head AND it rarely gets over 100 in the mountains.. This just sucks! We just got back from the movies, that was a nice break. It was 90 degrees and muggy at 9am!
> I'd much rather be freezing than hot..



As I've told my family, I deal with snowy winters, so I don't get 100+ temps in the summer. I was not designed for this!


----------



## HottiMegan

We get snow here in the mountains too. This is an unheard of heat wave. We usually get low nineties for the summer.. that's totally ok.. Hot but not wet like it's been. My brother up in Idaho is seeing 100+ weather and they're usually cool. I'm ready for the heat wave to end!


----------



## Gingembre

Diana_Prince245 said:


> The Y chromosome?



That must be it! :doh:


----------



## Dromond

HottiMegan said:


> We get snow here in the mountains too. This is an unheard of heat wave. We usually get low nineties for the summer.. that's totally ok.. Hot but not wet like it's been. My brother up in Idaho is seeing 100+ weather and they're usually cool. I'm ready for the heat wave to end!



It's hard to believe it's cooler in Central Florida than it is in the mountains.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

HottiMegan said:


> We get snow here in the mountains too. This is an unheard of heat wave. We usually get low nineties for the summer.. that's totally ok.. Hot but not wet like it's been. My brother up in Idaho is seeing 100+ weather and they're usually cool. I'm ready for the heat wave to end!



I'm in Idaho too. We almost hit the highest recorded temp ever yesterday. It's miserable.


----------



## Lovelyone

Leg (calves) cramps in the middle of the night that doubled me over and forced my feet into an unnatural position. I am aching today.


----------



## HottiMegan

So much stress that it's overwhelming me!


----------



## Rojodi

Well-meaning people insisting that I 

1. See a grief counselor because my attitude isn't right;
2. Too upset to cook dinner (Okay, this one isn't too bad, but is annoying);
3. Come to grips with my mother's death and act accordingly.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm pissed and annoyed because the people/neighbors who were poorly attempting to take care of, and then abandoned the stray/drop-off cat over by my moms [ that is going to _*my*_ cat as of tomorrow] told my mother that they were gone because they're in the process of moving to a town that's a 45 minute drive away.. 

Oh, and that she planned on taking the cat. 

Mind you, she's allergic and hates cats but her husband got attached but she already said she'd * NEVER * let it live inside the house because of her allergies. The town she's planning on moving to is huge and has tons of traffic compared to the out-in-the-woods town that my mother lives in. Not to mention our winters have been known to get -31F temperatures -- how can you not let your pet inside during winter or 90F+ temperatures?!


----------



## Fuzzy

Its this bloody High overhead making the temps weird. I've been taking refuge in the basement during the high heat of the afternoon until I can go back outside and work on the sprinkler system. Its pretty bad when that "until" arrives at 7pm. You folks in the "usual" humid regions have my respect.


----------



## AuntHen

Fuzzy said:


> Its this bloody High overhead making the temps weird. I've been taking refuge in the basement during the high heat of the afternoon until I can go back outside and work on the sprinkler system. Its pretty bad when that "until" arrives at 7pm. You folks in the "usual" humid regions have my respect.



Yes, humidity sucks :/


----------



## Morganer

I need my SCREWDRIVER to set this thing up!

And, my checking is overdrawn.


----------



## Oona

Is it really so hard to believe that I'm at work on the 4th of July? 

I work in Medical Transportation! People don't magically stop being sick just because it's a holiday.


----------



## Rojodi

Oona said:


> Is it really so hard to believe that I'm at work on the 4th of July?
> 
> I work in Medical Transportation! People don't magically stop being sick just because it's a holiday.



I worked at a resort, in the kitchen. People were honestly shocked that I didn't have the day off. Sometimes, people just don't think clearly in a food-induced haze


----------



## Fuzzy

While eating from a bag of Tapatio Cheetos.. I rubbed my eye. Ow.


----------



## Lovelyone

Really CBS??? NO Boston Pop's firework show??? You ruined a family tradition you bastards.


----------



## Dromond

My back is annoying me. OUCH! :sad:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A week ago my mother told me that she'd take me and my brother to the fireworks tonight. She asked my brother if he'd eat grilled hot-dogs, and he said yeah he loves them!... now after she was done shopping, she called me, and he told me that he won't eat grilled hot-dogs. 

-__-V I have a feeling I'm going to have a big headache by the end of the night.


----------



## Morganer

Not sure what to do today! Is HOT out, no money.. Just in here, air conditioned.. Bored.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm hot and my neck hurts.. My mom has neglected to wish me a happy birthday too.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

((((((((((Happy Birthday, Megan!)))))))))))


----------



## HottiMegan

BigBeautifulMe said:


> ((((((((((Happy Birthday, Megan!)))))))))))



Thank you


----------



## littlefairywren

Time and distance. Time and distance


----------



## dharmabean

Allergies.. Meh.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A free Saturday evening and no one to hang out with.


----------



## Dromond

Boredom! I'm so incredibly bored!


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> I'm hot and my neck hurts.. My mom has neglected to wish me a happy birthday too.



Happy Belated..


----------



## Fuzzy

I have this love-hate relationship with PVC and Polyethylene pipe. Okay, its mostly hate. At least I don't have to glue poly pipe. 

Maybe I should move to Portland (Oregon) where people don't need sprinkler systems.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

HR still hasn't called me about this job offer I received from the director of nursing. I hate long weekends!!!!!


----------



## Oona

The AC at work is broken. And its supposed to be 111 today. 

*checks thermostat* AWESOME! 90 inside already!

I think corporate is tryin to kill off the fat girl in the office >.>


----------



## Rojodi

First day back to work and I was inundated with well meaning people giving sympathies. But to those that are telling me I'm not handling this "right", forgive men, this is the way I handle death. 

I don't need to see a counselor
I don't need to have a shoulder to cry on
Hell, I've not cried and nor will I

(Thanks to those that have made donations to the Hospice in my mother's name.)


----------



## snuggletiger

Rojodi said:


> First day back to work and I was inundated with well meaning people giving sympathies. But to those that are telling me I'm not handling this "right", forgive men, this is the way I handle death.
> 
> I don't need to see a counselor
> I don't need to have a shoulder to cry on
> Hell, I've not cried and nor will I
> 
> (Thanks to those that have made donations to the Hospice in my mother's name.)



You'll find your own space in manner to grieve. Some people cry during grief, some folks laugh. Everyone is different.


----------



## Rojodi

snuggletiger said:


> You'll find your own space in manner to grieve. Some people cry during grief, some folks laugh. Everyone is different.



Some just don't understand that I am fine, that I understand she's in a better place - more than likely making fun of me with her beloved SO who preceded her - and don't need to "talk about it."


----------



## Morganer

My cat knocked over my full 16-oz. cup of Soda from Popeyes.


----------



## snuggletiger

I can't give someone very special a big muppet hug


----------



## Tad

After a pretty crazy few weeks, we'd finally gotten things settled at work. I even took Friday off to make a long weekend. The weekend was good--saw friends, saw some concerts, relaxed. Came to work this morning ready to power through odds and ends of work, glad there were no fires to distract me.

So of course, two major fires ignited today :doh: I'm glad I got the three days to relax, but really, couldn't we have had one week at work to get through routine stuff?


----------



## RabbitScorpion

My e-mail server is shutting down, I have to somehow port all my mail to another server and send everybody (and any company I do business with) a new e-mail address.

Royal PITA


----------



## snuggletiger

The forest fire by Mount Charleston, they've evacuated people, but the fire keeps burning. Now the valley has a bunch of smoke and ash


----------



## Oona

The AC at work is still down. It's 103 in my office at 8:15am. I'm pissed.


----------



## Surlysomething

That's gross and not healthy.

I would have to leave. Haha



Oona said:


> The AC at work is still down. It's 103 in my office at 8:15am. I'm pissed.


----------



## snuggletiger

Oona said:


> The AC at work is still down. It's 103 in my office at 8:15am. I'm pissed.



I would share my air conditioned office with you if you don't mind me singing Bing Crosby and Maurice Chevalier songs


----------



## vardon_grip

Oona said:


> The AC at work is still down. It's 103 in my office at 8:15am. I'm pissed.



The office needs to be closed until the problem is fixed. I suggest going to a matinee.


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> That's gross and not healthy.
> 
> I would have to leave. Haha



I bitched to corporate. I'm home now. 



snuggletiger said:


> I would share my air conditioned office with you if you don't mind me singing Bing Crosby and Maurice Chevalier songs



Only if you don't mind me singing with you 



vardon_grip said:


> The office needs to be closed until the problem is fixed. I suggest going to a matinee.



I much prefer my AC at home and Netflix!


----------



## Surlysomething

GOOD! There are laws. Haha



Oona said:


> I bitched to corporate. I'm home now.


----------



## Lovelyone

It is 80 degrees outside with a 83% humidity...that means that I am literally melting away. It's too freaking hot.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Lovelyone said:


> It is 80 degrees outside with a 83% humidity...that means that I am literally melting away. It's too freaking hot.



In Texas, we call that a cool spell.


----------



## cinnamitch

Probably be worrying about covering our plants up due to the possibility of a frost




ScreamingChicken said:


> In Texas, we call that a cool spell.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

cinnamitch said:


> Probably be worrying about covering our plants up due to the possibility of a frost



And wrapping our pipes.


----------



## Morganer

Oona said:


> I bitched to corporate. I'm home now.



Kudos! 

I know someone with the exact OPPOSITE problem; building has AC cranked up to 11, and everyone is getting sick because they are freezing/dried out in there.


----------



## Morganer

My non-DIMS peeve is that this disability is going to have me as a young, poor man.

Im Rick JAMES, !!!!!. I can't be poor...


----------



## cinnamitch

Be watching the news for all the schools and businesses closing due to the possible ice storm. 




ScreamingChicken said:


> And wrapping our pipes.


----------



## Morganer

cinnamitch said:


> Be watching the news for all the schools and businesses closing due to the possible ice storm.



I lost a car in the Boston Blizzard of 2013.


----------



## HottiMegan

Im annoyed because a short ride in a sunny, warm car made me so sleepy. i could totally take a nap!I went to bed too late last night.


----------



## Lovelyone

ScreamingChicken said:


> In Texas, we call that a cool spell.



Indiana is well known for it's terrible humidity. We get all the water vapors of off Lake Michigan.At times even if the weather is decent (80 degrees) it feels as if you are trying to breathe in water. I will take dry heat ANY DAY of the week over humid heat.


----------



## HottiMegan

Lovelyone said:


> Indiana is well known for it's terrible humidity. We get all the water vapors of off Lake Michigan.At times even if the weather is decent (80 degrees) it feels as if you are trying to breathe in water. I will take dry heat ANY DAY of the week over humid heat.



My husband went to Michigan with me for the first time about 10 years ago. It was about 80 with 80+ humidity. He just couldn't understand how hot 80 degrees felt. He was melting. He can totally handle 100 degrees of dry heat. It was quite comical to watch him. I've lived in very humid places, so i knew what was coming with our summertime visit to see my Grandma. 
I prefer a hotter temperature and lower humidity to decent temp and high humidity. It's not instant sweat.


----------



## Dromond

Sweating is your body's method of shedding excess heat through evaporative cooling. The higher the ambient humidity, the less efficient evaporative cooling is. Dryer air lets you shed heat faster, so it takes longer to overheat. You actually overheat much more quickly in a lower temperature when the humidity is high.


----------



## moore2me

Oona said:


> *The AC at work is still down. It's 103 in my office at 8:15am.* I'm pissed.





Surlysomething said:


> That's gross and not healthy.
> I would have to leave. Haha





vardon_grip said:


> *The office needs to be closed until the problem is fixed*. I suggest going to a matinee.





Oona said:


> I bitched to corporate. I'm home now.
> I much prefer my AC at home and Netflix!





Surlysomething said:


> GOOD! *There are laws*. Haha



*Actually. there are very few laws regulating heat levels in offices or other work places. The little regs that exist are usually written by a city, a county, or some lone entity. Of course, there are bunches of recommendations about heat levels but they mostly are not enforceable - for instance the 103 degrees F. in Oona's office.

Probably the best type of complaint is to say the heat will mess up the computers (which is true). Corporate or any bosses with sense would know this and would not want for the computers to crash and systems to lose data or be down for days or even have to buy new computers. Very $$$.

As far as Surly, myself or others MSers go - environmental heat is a known enemy. It works like kryptonite works on Superman. It makes us weak, or bodies turn into "slime worms", we have trouble walking. thinking, or doing any type of tasks involving our brains or bodies. Luckily, damage from heat to our brains is almost always temporary & we recover after we rest and cool down (usually the next day tho). However, sometimes we take a bad fall & break something when have been weakened by the heat. (This is how I broke my ankle last summer & required reconstructive surgery.)*





Dromond said:


> Sweating is your body's method of shedding excess heat through evaporative cooling. The higher the ambient humidity, the less efficient evaporative cooling is. Dryer air lets you shed heat faster, so it takes longer to overheat. You actually overheat much more quickly in a lower temperature when the humidity is high.




*There are some ways to keep cooler in the high humidity situation Drumond describes.
1. Lower your activity levels - the less calories you burn inside your body. the less heat your body will have to get rid of, or
2. Wear some garments that have been soaked or contains cool or chilled water. Examples of this are ice vests, cooling bandanas, caps that hold ice chips etc., or
3. Avoid exposure to other heat sources such as radiant heat. We can get this from being out in the sun, or working near furnaces, ovens, etc. It also includes wearing light colored clothing that will not absorb as much of the sun's energy. Avoid wearing black, or
4. Immerse you body or as much of it as possible in cool water (swimming pool, misters, fountains.
*


----------



## Surlysomething

Heat is the devil for me now.  And I love summer...it sucks.

I think we have different laws regarding it here in Canada though.


Tina



moore2me said:


> *
> 
> As far as Surly, myself or others MSers go - environmental heat is a known enemy. It works like kryptonite works on Superman. It makes us weak, or bodies turn into "slime worms", we have trouble walking. thinking, or doing any type of tasks involving our brains or bodies. Luckily, damage from heat to our brains is almost always temporary & we recover after we rest and cool down (usually the next day tho). However, sometimes we take a bad fall & break something when have been weakened by the heat. (This is how I broke my ankle last summer & required reconstructive surgery.)*


----------



## LeoGibson

Lovelyone said:


> Indiana is well known for it's terrible humidity. We get all the water vapors of off Lake Michigan.At times even if the weather is decent (80 degrees) it feels as if you are trying to breathe in water. I will take dry heat ANY DAY of the week over humid heat.



Dry? Heh, not in Houston. Before the sun even came up this morning it was 90 with around 97% humidity. Then the sun comes up and it gets even warmer!


----------



## cinnamitch

Yeah, unless you are out in the Western part of Texas, you tend to run into a lot of humidity. I was up north of Dallas and it wasn't unusual to have 110 degree temps with 70% humidity in the summer



LeoGibson said:


> Dry? Heh, not in Houston. Before the sun even came up this morning it was 90 with around 97% humidity. Then the sun comes up and it gets even warmer!


----------



## LeoGibson

cinnamitch said:


> Yeah, unless you are out in the Western part of Texas, you tend to run into a lot of humidity. I was up north of Dallas and it wasn't unusual to have 110 degree temps with 70% humidity in the summer



Yup. Also part of why I don't care for Dallas! They get a nice blend of super high temps plus a lot of humidity. Here close to the Gulf and surrounded by bayous the temps stay slightly lower but the humidity stays higher.


----------



## CastingPearls

Paypal admitted employee error and can't do anything about it and has now made leaving much more nerve-wracking. 

Plus, I need to fit about ten Hefty bags of clothes in an already full car. 
Wonder if the cat will mind sitting in my lap. Or knowing her, on my head.


----------



## Rojodi

People showing up on my doorstep to "Talk with me" over the recent passing of a loved one.


I'm going to explode, IF these "well-meaning" people do NOT accept that I am moving on!


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> Paypal admitted employee error and can't do anything about it and has now made leaving much more nerve-wracking.
> 
> Plus, I need to fit about ten Hefty bags of clothes in an already full car.
> Wonder if the cat will mind sitting in my lap. Or knowing her, on my head.



Ok I have missed something here what happened with Pay pal?? and I am pretty sure there is something in their rules about their errors having to be fixed or there was


----------



## HottiMegan

Hubs boss advised us not to fill out state disability stuff for the time off he's taking for the stroke. HE was wrong! In order to get the corporate disability pay, we have to get sdi first.. so we've had this form for 2 weeks thinking we were covered.. so now we're a little financially screwed.. i'm pretty mad at his boss right now.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

LeoGibson said:


> Yup. Also part of why I don't care for Dallas! They get a nice blend of super high temps plus a lot of humidity. Here close to the Gulf and surrounded by bayous the temps stay slightly lower but the humidity stays higher.



At least we get the occasional breeze off the Gulf.


----------



## LeoGibson

ScreamingChicken said:


> At least we get the occasional breeze off the Gulf.



Heh, I actually got rained on in League City today! Imagine that.


----------



## Oona

It's "that time". I hate life right now and this is exactly how I feel. 

View attachment 216fb_ORIG-eat_all_the_things.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Chomp!

I feel you...it's "that time" here too. 



Oona said:


> It's "that time". I hate life right now and this is exactly how I feel.


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> Chomp!
> 
> I feel you...it's "that time" here too.



I have a whole box of chocolate cupcake snack thingys... and I'm pretty sure I'm going to win the battle against them today lol


----------



## Surlysomething

I don't have any chocolate....yet. Haha




Oona said:


> I have a whole box of chocolate cupcake snack thingys... and I'm pretty sure I'm going to win the battle against them today lol


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> I don't have any chocolate....yet. Haha



"Yet" is always the key word.... lol


----------



## Surlysomething

Oh yeah. Haha

Grocery shopping tonight for sure. 



Oona said:


> "Yet" is always the key word.... lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My boyfriends flight is Saturday night and it still won't let him print his tickets! WTF!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

We need more dishes and silverware in this house. I was reduced to eating my chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream out of a coffee cup with a measuring spoon!


----------



## HottiMegan

Legos!! The bane of my poor foot! Stepped on legos two days in a row!!! My foot has a quarter size bruise on the bottom. IT hurts like crazy to stand and walk on it.


----------



## Weirdo890

I fucking hate the latest Denny's commercial, with the "tastes like America" crap. I know it's something small and petty, but it bugs me, so there.


----------



## Morganer

The backlight on this keyboard is having issues! I may just return it.


----------



## 1love_emily

Because of all the work I've done in the sun (between working at my barn and working at Girl Scout camp), I have a very awkward confession and admission of what is irritating me the most right now.

I don't have an even tan.
As vain as that might sound, my arms/shoulders/face/neck are all very tan from working at the barn. Then my lower legs have a weird tan line below the knee from a pair of shorts I was wearing when I got horrifically sunburnt at camp. And my thighs are white as snow because I never wear clothes that show my thighs.
Then I have a shoe tan, a watch tan, a tan from my glasses, and I just feel so bad about how un-uniform I am!


----------



## activistfatgirl

Emily, I feel your pain. I'm part Italian and I tan very deeply pretty easily. But I go ghost pale without the sun so in the summer I look like a burnt marshmallow. Then I had a mishap with a spray sunscreen and have fingerprints and drip marks across my back and shoulders. It sucks!


----------



## Morganer

Looking like $115 more that I don't have for this alternator.


----------



## Lovelyone

The Ben and Jerry's ice cream that is in the fridge is CALLING my name. For now, I am resisting...but damn it is hard.


----------



## Librarygirl

The stupid recorded message woman who just rang me about payment protection!! I rarely talk on my iphone and prefer to text/ email, but after giving someone my number this nearly gave me a heart attack! For all my nonchalance about wanting a certain just friend to call my pulse is going crazy!!

Disappointed....


----------



## largenlovely

I slipped getting out of the shower last night and sprained my right knee :-( I've ripped stuff before, so I know that nothing is ripped. I can tell it's just a sprain and I *know* I'm lucky cuz it coulda been a lot worse. I could've hurt my hip and thank God I didn't but it still sucks. I've been in bed since last night dreading each time I gotta pee or have to get up for something  I worry I might re-injure it. It seems a little bit better *knock on wood* but I can tell this is gonna take a couple weeks to repair itself.

And I got one of my busiest weeks coming up as far as doc appointments. I'm seeing a new GP tomorrow for the 1st time, I'm gonna have to cancel one appt on Tuesday because it's up some stairs and no elevator. Ugh, this is just perfect timing


----------



## Oona

The universe seems to want to pile one thing after another onto me. Broke beyond normal and I have no gas to get me through the week and no groceries. So now I have to start selling my things to survive...


----------



## HottiMegan

Living room tv broke.. ugh.


----------



## Morganer

HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snuggletiger

Dead Car Battery


----------



## Oona

I worked 54 hours last week, but because I didn't get approval for overtime I'm only getting paid for 40 hours.

I had no choice but to work the OT. My boss was out of town and I couldn't leave until paperwork got finished.

I'm so over this job.


----------



## snuggletiger

Oona said:


> I worked 54 hours last week, but because I didn't get approval for overtime I'm only getting paid for 40 hours.
> 
> I had no choice but to work the OT. My boss was out of town and I couldn't leave until paperwork got finished.
> 
> I'm so over this job.



they should give you extra vacation time then


----------



## Oona

snuggletiger said:


> they should give you extra vacation time then



I don't get vacation time. This job is the crappiest one I've ever had.

No OT, No Benefits, No Paid time off. Nothing.

(Yes, I'm thankful to have a job in this economy, but fuck this)


----------



## snuggletiger

Oona said:


> I don't get vacation time. This job is the crappiest one I've ever had.
> 
> No OT, No Benefits, No Paid time off. Nothing.
> 
> (Yes, I'm thankful to have a job in this economy, but fuck this)



OMG is that legal to work you over the 40hours with no form of compensation?


----------



## cinnamitch

If it's a right to work state,they pretty much get away with what they want



snuggletiger said:


> OMG is that legal to work you over the 40hours with no form of compensation?


----------



## Oona

cinnamitch said:


> If it's a right to work state,they pretty much get away with what they want



Exactly. Damned if I do and damned if I don't here.


----------



## Mathias

Customers who pull the "Do you know who I am?!" card or think that I can make exceptions because they spend alot of money often. Sorry, but you're not getting special treatment.


----------



## Morganer

snuggletiger said:


> OMG is that legal to work you over the 40hours with no form of compensation?



Yes. 234567


----------



## Deven

Didn't get a lot of sleep, woke up with a wicked headache as a result. Took some Tylenol, but it's back.

Is it socially acceptable to start drinking now?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

It depends on if you're FLSA-exempt or not. It sounds to me like your position might be non-exempt and they may HAVE to pay you overtime. http://www.askamanager.org/exempt-and-non-exempt


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Morganer said:


> Yes. 234567



That's not correct. It depends on if the person is classified as exempt or non-exempt. If she is non-exempt, it is NOT legal. 

Oona, keep in mind it IS legal to fire people for whatever you want... so they could fire you for working hours without approval. But if you're non-exempt, they DO still have to pay you for overtime. The tricky part is figuring out whether you're exempt or not.


----------



## Morganer

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That's not correct. It depends on if the person is classified as exempt or non-exempt. If she is non-exempt, it is NOT legal.



You make more than $100,00 per year? It is for me, and the vast majority of folks that have normal, hourly positions. You talk about "exempt" and "non-exempt." Every job I've ever had in an at-will state it has been how it goes. And the article you posted doesn't say what kind of jobs are "exempt," outside of what the government deems. Was it talking about salaried workers?

*There was a sub-link in your article. http://www.flsa.com/coverage.html

This underscores what I said:



> Salary level test.
> 
> Employees who are paid less than $23,600 per year ($455 per week) are nonexempt. (Employees who earn more than $100,000 per year are almost certainly exempt.)



When I said... 



> It is for me, and the vast majority of folk that have normal, hourly positions.



*edited* I asked what FLSA is.. "Fair Labor Standards Act," http://www.dol.gov/compliance/guide/minwage.htm

*edited out, it's not worth it, this Internet snark. I leave it for those who require it.*

And Oona, what kind of job is it?


----------



## Oona

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That's not correct. It depends on if the person is classified as exempt or non-exempt. If she is non-exempt, it is NOT legal.
> 
> Oona, keep in mind it IS legal to fire people for whatever you want... so they could fire you for working hours without approval. But if you're non-exempt, they DO still have to pay you for overtime. The tricky part is figuring out whether you're exempt or not.





Morganer said:


> (snipped)
> 
> And Oona, what kind of job is it?




I work in an office doing data entry and billing. They will not fire me for working more hours than I'm supposed to, I just won't get paid for them. And I know they can fire me for whatever reason they wish, which is why I bitch about it, but take no action. I need this job long term more than I need the extra money right now.


----------



## Morganer

Oona said:


> I work in an office doing data entry and billing. They will not fire me for working more hours than I'm supposed to, I just won't get paid for them. And I know they can fire me for whatever reason they wish, which is why I bitch about it, but take no action. I need this job long term more than I need the extra money right now.



 Another Arizona fail. 

Must avoid Arizona. Not a fan of what I know from that state.

I know someone in a state "pretty much the opposite of Arizona" (It isn't even a State, it is one of 4 with a different title) and OT gets _raked in_ with uber-perks...

Sorry to hear, Oona. 

In the meantime, my SSDI case creeps along. I just remember back form when I was working.


----------



## Morganer

You have a great outlook on this situation, Oona. Kudos! And keep your head up!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Morganer said:


> You make more than $100,00 per year? It is for me, and the vast majority of folks that have normal, hourly positions. You talk about "exempt" and "non-exempt." Every job I've ever had in an at-will state it has been how it goes. And the article you posted doesn't say what kind of jobs are "exempt," outside of what the government deems. Was it talking about salaried workers?
> 
> *There was a sub-link in your article. http://www.flsa.com/coverage.html
> 
> This underscores what I said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I said...
> 
> 
> 
> *edited* I asked what FLSA is.. "Fair Labor Standards Act," http://www.dol.gov/compliance/guide/minwage.htm
> 
> *edited out, it's not worth it, this Internet snark. I leave it for those who require it.*
> 
> And Oona, what kind of job is it?



You're misunderstanding. EXEMPT means they don't have to pay you overtime. If you're paid hourly, you are almost certainly NON-exempt, and they DO have to pay you overtime. Most, but not all, salaried workers are exempt, and do not have to be paid overtime. That amazing blogger I linked has many articles on the topic - do some reading and you'll get a better understanding. Employment law is not my thing - but it is hers, and I read her regularly. What I've said is what she said time and time again.


----------



## ashmamma84

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You're misunderstanding. EXEMPT means they don't have to pay you overtime. If you're paid hourly, you are almost certainly NON-exempt, and they DO have to pay you overtime. Most, but not all, salaried workers are exempt, and do not have to be paid overtime. That amazing blogger I linked has many articles on the topic - do some reading and you'll get a better understanding. Employment law is not my thing - but it is hers, and I read her regularly. What I've said is what she said time and time again.



This is correct. I'm salaried so no matter how much I work, I don't get overtime.


----------



## Fuzzy

I am also salary, in a right to work state. However, I work my 40 and that's it. They don't donate extra money, and I don't donate extra time. If I must work a weekend, then I don't work Monday and Tuesday. 

Of course, I should also say that I put extra effort into my code so I don't have to put in a weekend to babysit sloppy programming.


----------



## Oona

Dang it! I'm psyching myself out and making myself sick... 

Bad Oona! No!


----------



## Morganer

Going to be really really hot up here today, definitely hotter than yesterday, and that sucks for me, and anyone else going to the Jay-Z/Justin Timberlake concert in NYC later.

Of course, thank God for air conditioning, leave the whiny and incredulous snark to those that live for that kind of thing, and I shouldn't complain, since, it's a concert.


----------



## Micara

My job is stressing me out!!!!

We are so short on people. We went from 9 people in my position to 2. Me and one other girl. Yesterday I went home completely drained from the amount of work that I did. Plus my boss is really stressed and grouchy. I put in for a half-day to go to a doctor's appointment at the end of the month and she completely chewed me out about it. The powers that be better figure something out before I completely lose it!!!


----------



## Tad

That really sucks, Micara 

And what do they do when one of you two who are left have had enough, and quits?


----------



## HottiMegan

Micara said:


> My job is stressing me out!!!!
> 
> We are so short on people. We went from 9 people in my position to 2. Me and one other girl. Yesterday I went home completely drained from the amount of work that I did. Plus my boss is really stressed and grouchy. I put in for a half-day to go to a doctor's appointment at the end of the month and she completely chewed me out about it. The powers that be better figure something out before I completely lose it!!!



That's seriously awful! I hope they get some more staff for the sake of your sanity.


My annoyance is my back is hurting cuz i slept in today. I hate paying for a little extra r&r


----------



## Micara

Tad said:


> That really sucks, Micara
> 
> And what do they do when one of you two who are left have had enough, and quits?



I can't quit, the pay is good, and I just bought a house. I really shouldn't be complaining at all, but better to complain than take it out on the customers. I never want to be like that.

I think I am losing my mind though. Someone asked me how much a replacement SS card costs and I said, "One meeeeelyon dollars!" in my best Dr. Evil voice. (They're free.)


----------



## Tad

Micara: just quit? No, of course not. I agree it would have to be a LOT worse before you should consider that.

Start looking at other job possibilities? Why not? As you've seen, the company doesn't have a lot of compassion for you. If you find a better opportunity elsewhere, you should take it. (and it is always much easier finding work when you are already employed)


----------



## largenlovely

My parents know I hurt my knee and have seen me on a walker for the last week and yet they went over to my sister's house to stay with her for the weekend and expected me to walk next door and feed their dogs while they're gone. I've been cancelling appointments all week long because I don't want to undo any healing that has taken place. I've been staying in the house and in bed. We have steps to get out of our house and I haven't felt like going down those and it is a strain on my knee getting in and out of the car even. They've lost their minds. I told them they would have to come home and feed their own dogs and that's just what they're gonna have to do. They were pissy about it on the phone but whatever. I'm not gonna risk further damage cuz they wanted to go stay with my sister.


----------



## CleverBomb

First world problem, I realize, but I can't get my new tablet (Samusng Galaxy Note 8.0) to properly run my class's homework website. The site requires Flash, which Android Jelly Bean doesn't officially support -- and the unofficial patch doesn't fully support the website. I can (with minor workarounds) usually input answers, can't correct or revise my answers -- or even correct typos!
Other than that, it's a remarkable piece of hardware.


----------



## Oona

It's 3:30am. 

I only slept an hour last night, and so far I haven't slept tonight. 

This insomnia crap has got to stop.


----------



## Lovelyone

I have a sister who says, "Good luck with that" to me every time I ask for something I need. It's a shitty thing to say to someone who doesn't have a car or a way to go get things they require. It's condescending and rude.


----------



## Morganer

Come on, man, get here, we have a CAR to tow!


----------



## Morganer

Oona said:


> It's 3:30am.
> 
> I only slept an hour last night, and so far I haven't slept tonight.
> 
> This insomnia crap has got to stop.



I will kill insomnia for you.


----------



## Rojodi

The remains of a sunlight induced migraine. It's not allowing me to sleep.


----------



## dharmabean

So.. the work at work is slow right now... I am the bottom man on the totem pole. If work is slow, I get days cut. I have tomorrow cut. I have tomorrow off. 

I also am carrying two pictures on my phone from the other two working today. You know, those that are a step higher than me on the totem pole... 

One is SLEEPING AT HER FUCKING DESK FOR 45 MINS (still sleeping when I clocked out at work). 

The other isn't even AT HER FUCKING DESK. She comes in waits for certain work, leaves. Comes back, waits, leaves. 

I AM THE ONLY ONE WORKING. I AM THE ONLY ONE WANTING TO WORK...

but i get get the effin hours cut.


----------



## Morganer

I am out $250 on that car sale.


----------



## CastingPearls

People who treat animals better than they treat other human beings (if here in the forums *hypothetically* is ANY indication) unless those other human beings are abusing them or screwing them in the ass and then we get to read all the gory details *hypothetically*. I'd like to skip them all and move on, except it's difficult to read, 'And we had such an awesome time and I think I'm in love PLEASE STOP HERE even though he verbally abuses me but he fucked my ass in the car and it was amazing' and by then I can stop looking at the trainwreck. But don't worry, little co-fatty. I am my own trainwreck too, so while I don't talk about fisting (I can only imagine that's next and this will probably need to be moved to the sexuality board) I can sympathize. I think. I'm trying. Eventually you'll stumble in here too and will respond with something pithy. 

Oh and the then railing anyone who disagrees with them and trying to stop discussions they started when they stumble into discussions usually with a 'this is stupid' or some other derp equivalent, then stumbling out saying, 'I don't care, anyway.' Then why did you post in the first place?


----------



## Piink

As much as I adore my little Nissan, I truly miss my truck.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lainey said fisting.....


----------



## largenlovely

My parents constantly try to turn me and my sister against each other and they're doing it again. My sister always falls for it and then later realizes what they've done *smh* but it leaves me still stuck in the goddamn pattern. My parents are just rotten people.


----------



## HottiMegan

Laundry.. It's never ending!!


----------



## snuggletiger

Needing clarity so I know how to do the right thing without anyone feeling gypped. And putting other people's long term needs above my own.


----------



## Lovelyone

nothing is annoying me today and it feels so out of the normal that I had to come in and say that having nothing annoy me is really annoying me.


----------



## spiritangel

impatient people who assume you sit around at home all day waiting for a reading to sell and will pounce on it ASAP when they have only paid $5 in the first place a little patience is always appreciated sometimes you know I actually have a life.

and horrendous girl time of the sort that leaves you unable to do much but wish you had a tummy rubber or a hot water bottle.


----------



## Jack Secret

largenlovely said:


> My parents constantly try to turn me and my sister against each other and they're doing it again. My sister always falls for it and then later realizes what they've done *smh* but it leaves me still stuck in the goddamn pattern. My parents are just rotten people.



I don't know how your family is, but they don't seem like a picture of moral rectitude. I'm sure you love them though.


----------



## Jack Secret

CastingPearls said:


> People who treat animals better than they treat other human beings (if here in the forums *hypothetically* is ANY indication) unless those other human beings are abusing them or screwing them in the ass and then we get to read all the gory details *hypothetically*. I'd like to skip them all and move on, except it's difficult to read, 'And we had such an awesome time and I think I'm in love PLEASE STOP HERE even though he verbally abuses me but he fucked my ass in the car and it was amazing' and by then I can stop looking at the trainwreck. But don't worry, little co-fatty. I am my own trainwreck too, so while I don't talk about fisting (I can only imagine that's next and this will probably need to be moved to the sexuality board) I can sympathize. I think. I'm trying. Eventually you'll stumble in here too and will respond with something pithy.
> 
> Oh and the then railing anyone who disagrees with them and trying to stop discussions they started when they stumble into discussions usually with a 'this is stupid' or some other derp equivalent, then stumbling out saying, 'I don't care, anyway.' Then why did you post in the first place?



I couldn't figure out what you are talking about. What little IQ I still retain Isn't helping me understand what you're talking about… I thought you were talking about wonton (I can't imagine him fisting you Though!)!


----------



## largenlovely

Jack Secret said:


> I don't know how your family is, but they don't seem like a picture of moral rectitude. I'm sure you love them though.



My parents are actually pretty terrible people. I love my dad but he's very manipulative and is very skillfull at it. I could live without my mother just fine. I love my sister very much. She's much younger than me and she doesn't know how to see when they're manipulating her. She always realizes it after the fact, which frustrates me. Nothing I can do to stop that though. Only she can.


----------



## Jack Secret

largenlovely said:


> My parents are actually pretty terrible people. I love my dad but he's very manipulative and is very skillfull at it. I could live without my mother just fine. I love my sister very much. She's much younger than me and she doesn't know how to see when they're manipulating her. She always realizes it after the fact, which frustrates me. Nothing I can do to stop that though. Only she can.



I'm really sorry to hear that, Melissa. I have been blessed with a really great family that has been able to take care of me after my injury. Keep your chin up! You are beautiful and intelligent. I can't say that I know a lot of people who are that way.


----------



## Oona

You bitch and scream that you want to quit then when I offer you ideas, you shoot them down and pout. I don't need your drama, ktnx


----------



## largenlovely

Jack Secret said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that, Melissa. I have been blessed with a really great family that has been able to take care of me after my injury. Keep your chin up! You are beautiful and intelligent. I can't say that I know a lot of people who are that way.



Thanks hon...I'm used to it though. It just frustrates me from time to time.


----------



## Morganer

I am again analyzing why I am so impulsive. Sometimes, it puts me in awkward situation that I totally don't have to be in, but get into anyway.

And my medicine gives me some insomnia. I hope that stops, but that part is not terrible terrible.


----------



## Lovelyone

seems kind of petty but the ice in my drink has melted and I am too lazy to get some more.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lovelyone said:


> seems kind of petty but the ice in my drink has melted and I am too lazy to get some more.


This happens to me a lot...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Not being able to make the correct sounds with my voice to speak several languages.


----------



## DKnight00

I should be studying for a test today and final tomorrow, but I'm on here instead.


----------



## spiritangel

for the Ice melters I have a suggestion, get some tumblers and fill them partway with water and put them in the freezer,

then when you want a drink use one of those cups, the ice lasts way longer than the smaller cubes and you can choose where you want to fill the tumbler to. You get a much longer lasting block of ice for your drink.


----------



## Morganer

Lines. 890


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I really want to learn German, what's bothering is that I really want someone to converse with but don't have anyone to Skype with or anything along those lines.


----------



## HottiMegan

I relented and let the boys get a dog. The cats are in an uproar.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I am in a considerable amount of pain at the moment and neither the heating pad or medication seem to be helping. Back problems are no joke!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

spiritangel said:


> for the Ice melters I have a suggestion, get some tumblers and fill them partway with water and put them in the freezer,
> 
> then when you want a drink use one of those cups, the ice lasts way longer than the smaller cubes and you can choose where you want to fill the tumbler to. You get a much longer lasting block of ice for your drink.



This sounds like a great idea!


----------



## penguin

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This sounds like a great idea!



I saw a version that had you filling a water bottle part way, so that if you lay it on its side, the water level was just below the neck. You then freeze them lying down, so the opening isn't blocked, and then you just add your drink when you're ready. Great for on the go!


----------



## Oona

I'm packing my things to move as we speak. -_-


----------



## Morganer

I will share, in video link form, what is annoying me right now. (Mechanics welcome. Chime in. What is this? Just changed over the engine. Runs pretty well, except at first start; takes awhile to really run smooth, doesnt want to move at first.) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGow0h7vrrQ

Oh, my iPhone 4S got stolen yesterday, too. Vagrant druggie. I hate vagrant druggies.


----------



## BBWbonnie

One of my sisters telling people that I look a state and now that I am so fat no man is ever going to want me because after all who the fuck would want THAT!
Actually, it doesn't annoy me it really pisses me off.
We need an angry thread


----------



## Dromond

BigCutieBonnie said:


> One of my sisters telling people that I look a state and now that I am so fat no man is ever going to want me because after all who the fuck would want THAT!
> Actually, it doesn't annoy me it really pisses me off.
> We need an angry thread



Her jealousy is showing. It's such an ugly emotion, don't you think?


----------



## HottiMegan

My husband just HAD to get a dog. Now i'm stuck with a rambunctious chewing machine during the day while he's at work. My youngest is afraid and hides in his room. My life officially sucks ass now. I so don't like dogs.


----------



## BBWbonnie

Dromond said:


> Her jealousy is showing. It's such an ugly emotion, don't you think?



She's a very ugly person inside


----------



## spiritangel

I hurt myself today, not just a random oh it will be ok kind of thing but the kind of thing that could de rail even the small amounts of progress I have been making lately.

I was reaching for something standing on tippy toe and heard a sound followed by pretty hard core pain. The only thing I can equate it to is about 50% as bad as when I first broke my leg (and that is the most pain I have ever been in in my life it took half a dozen pills just for them to be able to get me to move when I was in the hospital)

I am really hoping I have not done something bad and that it will be ok in a day or two its my left calf, its ok if I am not trying to walk on it and thank goodness this one bedroom unit (though a decent size for a one bedroom) is only half a dozen steps from one place to the other or it could be worse.

Have cancelled tomorrows craft class, because there is no way I can haul myself up into the van to get there and have a Drs appt friday.

Hoping I am just overeacting but at the same time have to admit I am a bit worried.


----------



## Tad

Fingers crossed for you that it is something that will heal up quickly and easily, SA. So sorry that you've been having one step forward, 0.9 steps back lately by the sounds of it


----------



## Dromond

I have a long list of annoyances.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Hope you heal quickly and it's nothing major, Amanda.


----------



## HottiMegan

Throbbing headache, itchy like crazy watery eyes and and sneezes.. I'm wondering if i'm allergic to dogs.


----------



## x0emnem0x

The A/C in my room broke, and though it's been relatively cool out, it will probably not start to be blistering hot!


----------



## Mathias

That "Stronger than the Storm" commercial that was made for anyone affected by Hurricane Sandy. It airs constantly.


----------



## TwilightStarr

When fucktard cashier's look at me like I am the devil because I have a handful of coupons and then question every single coupon I have!! 
Bitches you are wasting my mother fucking time, just scan the coupon, hit your little buttons, whatever you have to do. JUST DO IT!!!!


----------



## CAMellie

The word "moist" annoys the living shit out of me!


----------



## spiritangel

Tad said:


> Fingers crossed for you that it is something that will heal up quickly and easily, SA. So sorry that you've been having one step forward, 0.9 steps back lately by the sounds of it





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hope you heal quickly and it's nothing major, Amanda.



Thanks its a lot less painful today though does still hurt drs tomorrow

Ugh the whole weight loss conversation with my Sister it started cause her bestie has put on a lot of weight lately.

It annoys me cause my Sister goes through phases of those weight loss shakes and other such things and I have stopped trying to explain to her how bad they are for her body.

Thank goodness it reminds me that my focus is on my health and not my body size.


----------



## Rojodi

The accents used in the previews for "Sleepy Hollow" tv show. Um, in the 1770s Hudson Valley of NY, Dutch was spoken mostly, not English


----------



## CAMellie

2:30 this morning my husband and I had to go pull some douche off a girl he decided to use as a punching bag! She refused to let us call 911 and took off in her car.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CAMellie said:


> The word "moist" annoys the living shit out of me!



My oldest daughter told us at dinner that the word squeeze, in reference to a gf or bf, traumatizes her. This got me calling my bf my 
"little roll of angel soft" - and this turned into me chortling loudly in a restaurant. 
Oh how those little words can kill sometimes


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just not feeling too great lately. I'm not sick, just don't feel like... happy.


----------



## Lovelyone

Wake you up in the middle of the night from the best nights sleep that you've had in months--and make you bolt up right screaming in pain because if you move one way or the other it will get worse-- mother flippin' leg cramps!!


----------



## ODFFA

Literally one of my greatest fears just came true not five minutes ago.....

Found a praying mantis in my neck! I have never squealed like that in my life. :shocked:


----------



## HottiMegan

We adopted the dog from hell. I feel like a terrible dog owner putting him outside so the kids and i can relax a little. I don't know if we'll survive until obedience classes start in a few weeks. I like cats so much more!


----------



## missyj1978

Some weirdo guy keeps hanging out in my back yard even after the cops have took him to jail over it, PLEASE dont be a stalker


----------



## Dromond

Conservative derp in my Facebook news feed is annoying me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

missyj1978 said:


> Some weirdo guy keeps hanging out in my back yard even after the cops have took him to jail over it, PLEASE dont be a stalker


I think you should go out in the yard and turn out and yell back into the house (as if there is someone really there)
Hey Jimbo! You still got that shotgun you brought over here earlier? I need it....






But seriously, be careful


----------



## Rojodi

Arthritis and bone spurs causing me to not be able to properly exercise.


----------



## missyj1978

HAHA, but it is a good idea! I just put up a beware of dog sign and put my pitbull outside cause my neighbor just called and said she seen the weirdo heading my way! He is a big baby and would never hurt anyone but he is huge and people who dont know him freak out when they see him. View attachment 109432


----------



## LeoGibson

Good looking Pit, and I can tell from those loveable floppy ears that you have a sweet li'l Boxer laying on top of him!


----------



## missyj1978

LeoGibson said:


> Good looking Pit, and I can tell from those loveable floppy ears that you have a sweet li'l Boxer laying on top of him!



Thanks Leo! She is pit/boxer mix and thinks my male pit is her daddy lol they are really great dogs.


----------



## EMH1701

Comments on news articles. Honestly, some days I don't know why I bother reading them. There are just so many bigoted people in the world that I've lost nearly all my faith in humanity. 

I'd rather go back to the old days of the web where people didn't comment on everything. Do people really think we all want to know how bigoted they are when they're hiding behind anonymity? Ugh.


----------



## Dromond

Reading comments on news stories will make you lose all faith in humanity.


----------



## HottiMegan

I totally agree with the above. I enjoy reading news articles. I just wonder WHY i scroll further to read comments! I must like torture.


----------



## x0emnem0x

School is starting soon and I have yet to buy school books, need to go rent them, called the financial aid office twice to figure out if my aid went through and is available and each time I call I get this "we're too busy" voicemail... freaking answer your phones!


----------



## Rojodi

How difficult is it for people to close their mouths when they eat? I don't need to hear you, over my headphones, smacking your lips or chewing your cud!


----------



## Amaranthine

x0emnem0x said:


> School is starting soon and I have yet to buy school books, need to go rent them, called the financial aid office twice to figure out if my aid went through and is available and each time I call I get this "we're too busy" voicemail... freaking answer your phones!



Anything to do with financial aid/school finances is usually the most poorly managed, convoluted process ever. Good luck! 


--

I've managed to find myself around the absolute most obnoxious children ever lately. One who wouldn't shut up for one second in a restaurant, and one today tainting my meditative Wednesday thrift shop trip. His mom would say "No yelling!" which would lead him to immediately yell "YELLING." Something oddly poetic about that, though.


----------



## snuggletiger

HottiMegan said:


> I totally agree with the above. I enjoy reading news articles. I just wonder WHY i scroll further to read comments! I must like torture.



Same reason why I don't read letters to the editor. Why should I be reminded how the public education system has cracks in it.


----------



## spiritangel

the complete shambles that is my grocery order


----------



## x0emnem0x

Amaranthine said:


> Anything to do with financial aid/school finances is usually the most poorly managed, convoluted process ever. Good luck!
> 
> 
> --
> 
> I've managed to find myself around the absolute most obnoxious children ever lately. One who wouldn't shut up for one second in a restaurant, and one today tainting my meditative Wednesday thrift shop trip. His mom would say "No yelling!" which would lead him to immediately yell "YELLING." Something oddly poetic about that, though.



Yeah, unfortunately so true! They don't care about the students just the money. I just ended up going in anyway without checking, luckily the money was there.


----------



## Victoria08

Day 1 post surgery has just...sucked. I'm in so much pain it's not even funny.
My actual treatment at the hospital wasn't exactly spectacular either. I was rushed out of the recovery room almost immediately after getting there. I was still vomiting from the anesthesia when they were trying to discharge me and they forgot to take out the 2 IV's in my arm :/

Not impressed.


----------



## HottiMegan

I told my oldest boy that i wanted him to read 3 books before summer's end. I reminded him weekly, he had to read the three books. School starts Thursday. guess how many books got read?! Yep zip, zilch. I'm thinking of grounding him from video games for a week. I offered to buy books. I offered to take him to the library. He has TONS of unread books. I'm so mad at him.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

My crackly spine. And my crackly body in general. Every time I move or get up something cracks, pops, or creaks. I'm not that old, but my body certainly makes me feel that way!


----------



## HottiMegan

Hip pain flaring up. Same area i had pain from my back sprain. hurts to sit.. hurts to lay down..


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

ButlerGirl09 said:


> My crackly spine. And my crackly body in general. Every time I move or get up something cracks, pops, or creaks. I'm not that old, but my body certainly makes me feel that way!



I hear ya! (And me too - Ho Ho Tai, age 76)


----------



## Blackjack

There seems to have been an issue with my order at Dunkin Donuts this morning. I asked for a plain bagel, toasted with butter, but what I received was a piece of charcoal with a heap of butter on one side of it. Half of the other side was edible, but I had to scrape off so much butter on that side that it seemed like they were attempting to cover up the blackened husk of what should have been a tasty start to my day.

I'm about to post it to the DD Facebook page, but it feels like I'm missing something. Do I ask for reparations as though DD is post-WWI Germany? 

View attachment charcoalbagel.jpg


----------



## Oona

Blackjack said:


> -snipped-
> 
> I'm about to post it to the DD Facebook page, but it feels like I'm missing something. Do I ask for reparations as though DD is post-WWI Germany?



A bagel in the morning is how I start my day. If it's not at least remotely right/edible I turn into a raging bitch. So yea, I would compare them to post- WWI Germany.

But that's just me.


----------



## Dromond

Blackjack said:


> There seems to have been an issue with my order at Dunkin Donuts this morning. I asked for a plain bagel, toasted with butter, but what I received was a piece of charcoal with a heap of butter on one side of it. Half of the other side was edible, but I had to scrape off so much butter on that side that it seemed like they were attempting to cover up the blackened husk of what should have been a tasty start to my day.
> 
> I'm about to post it to the DD Facebook page, but it feels like I'm missing something. Do I ask for reparations as though DD is post-WWI Germany?



Demand a replacement bagel for this travesty.


----------



## DKnight00

The people at my job 

No common sense whatsoever, needing to repeat myself constantly, etc. I wouldn't mind if they were 6 year olds, but 10 to 20 years older than me with no common sense or just a sensible thought process, needing help and/or having the attention span of a 6 year old....

I have tons of patience but today was just overboard 

I really hope I can find a new job soon, an overnight job in my area looks promising....


----------



## Jon Blaze

I've been scatterbrained and forgetful lately. Off of nothing, I progressively started forgetting things that increased in severity until today where it lessened.


----------



## HottiMegan

:doh:We were all set to go swimming.. All of us in our swimsuits and hubs remembered that he washed the towels and never put them in the dryer!:doh:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Want to see someone, but can't! :doh:


----------



## Mathias

That feeling "Now what do I do?" whenever I finish a good book or TV series.


----------



## Lovelyone

It annoys me when someone I haven't chatted with in a long time messages me on yahoo and the ulterior motive is that they are "horny". I am not your personal chat-sex girl. I am not interested in chatting with you ONLY when you have a hard on. I don't care that you went out with the guys and came home a little tipsy (which in turn caused you to message me). If you have horny issues, deal with them yourself. I don't want to be THAT girl for you.


----------



## Rojodi

HottiMegan said:


> :doh:We were all set to go swimming.. All of us in our swimsuits and hubs remembered that he washed the towels and never put them in the dryer!:doh:



Men! :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

Rojodi said:


> Men! :doh:



lol, i would have been guilty of that too. He just happened to carry the towels in from our last swim and forgot he had washed them..


----------



## Rojodi

HottiMegan said:


> lol, i would have been guilty of that too. He just happened to carry the towels in from our last swim and forgot he had washed them..



I am not allowed, never allowed, to forget those things


----------



## HottiMegan

lol, together hubby and i equal one, sort of remembering type person.. We're terrible!


----------



## missyj1978

The fact that I wanted to make a big dinner and didnt cause I would be the only one eating it, whats the point.


----------



## ODFFA

Contact lenses that suddenly move out of focus for some reason and refuse to move back! *squints*


----------



## missyj1978

When people ask me if my kids are adopted cause I am white. It is getting on my last nerve. What I cant have mixed kids?? Dumb people


----------



## Victoria08

The fact that it's taken me about 8 minutes to type this one stupid sentence. God, it's so frustrating.
But, hey, at least I got fully dressed without any assistance this morning. Success!


----------



## spiritangel

I am the one who told you about Pounce you know how much I want to go but of course its so much more important to take someone else


----------



## Deven

Ben Affleck is the new Batman.


----------



## Rojodi

Deven said:


> Ben Affleck is the new Batman.



Does that mean Matt Damon is the new Robin?
Does that mean Jennifer Garner is the new Catwoman?
Does that mean Boston becomes the new Gotham City?

It can't be true? The Affleck bunch ruling the DC movie world! What does Christian Bale think? What does Michael Keaton know? Does Adam West come out of Family Guy and protest? Be in front of your Bat-sets tomorrow night. Same time. Same channel. One hint: the most horrendous is yet to come.


----------



## Rojodi

A Batman actor reunion


----------



## Mckee

Rojodi said:


> Does that mean Matt Damon is the new Robin?



Indeed!  

View attachment 1150880_430668513718495_548132345_n.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

It takes so much time and energy taking care of my sons and husband that there's like very little left for me. Hubs wants me to go to the doctor for a check up (he's had a wake up call with the stroke) and i'm like, when? I have absolutely no time or car to do it!


----------



## Mathias

Robin Thicke and Miley Cyrus's performance at the VMA's was horrible.


----------



## The Dark Lady

Deven said:


> Ben Affleck is the new Batman.



This this this this THIS.


----------



## HottiMegan

I don't need to get up until 6:45.. hubs alarm went off at 5.. then at 5:15.. each time waking me up. Then he let out a HUGE, very smelly fart as he went off to the bathroom to shower and get ready. That kept me up until about 5:45.. i just started to fall asleep, then he came in the bedroom, searching for something.. so needless to say, i've been up since 5.. and i'm not happy about it. i hate mornings. 9am is my ideal wake up time.


----------



## Dromond

People who mindlessly share alarmist crap on Facebook that can easily be debunked with a few seconds effort.


----------



## Surlysomething

It boggles my mind. I always post "hoax" if I know it's crap.

Sheeple.



Dromond said:


> People who mindlessly share alarmist crap on Facebook that can easily be debunked with a few seconds effort.


----------



## snuggletiger

The inability to sleep anywhere soundly but in church.


----------



## Dromond

Surlysomething said:


> It boggles my mind. I always post "hoax" if I know it's crap.
> 
> Sheeple.



I do the same thing. Have you ever gotten blowback for calling hoax? I have. People don't always want to hear the truth.


----------



## Surlysomething

No. People on my FB know my deal. Haha



Dromond said:


> I do the same thing. Have you ever gotten blowback for calling hoax? I have. People don't always want to hear the truth.


----------



## snuggletiger

My FB peeps just cringe to see what old song I'll be posting clips of.


----------



## CAMellie

I go to the dentist on September 11th to have 5 teeth pulled. Luckily, they're going to prescribe me valium so I won't be so stressed out!


----------



## x0emnem0x

I am utterly TIRED after not being able to get a good nights sleep the past week because of it a) being hot as hell outside and b) my A/C broke a month or so ago and I haven't gotten a replacement window A/C - no money - so I AM TIRED and can't sleep because it is just too damn hot. Seriously, peeved to no end... I have class in 5 hours.


----------



## HottiMegan

Some idiot wired our kitchen crappily. Can't run the dishwasher and the microwave at the same time or it'll pop the circuit. That's on the list to have an electrician change.


----------



## snuggletiger

Inability to sleep at a steady pace.


----------



## Lovelyone

snuggletiger said:


> Inability to sleep at a steady pace.



Omgosh, I feel your pain on this one. I haven't had a good nights sleep in over a week. I hope that you can find your "Sweet spot" in bed so that you can get some good rest.


----------



## snuggletiger

Lovelyone said:


> Omgosh, I feel your pain on this one. I haven't had a good nights sleep in over a week. I hope that you can find your "Sweet spot" in bed so that you can get some good rest.



been like this for months, go to bed at 11 pm, up at 245am, go back to bed at 3am, wake up at 430 am, go back to bed at 500 am then up at 645am.


----------



## Victoria08

I've been dealing with various employee services people, medical people, and government people today so I can try and apply for EI while I'm off work and it is just...mind numbing. My employer won't release certain information to the government until a certain date, and my application for EI can't go through until that information has been received. And once the application has been received and I've been approved, there is a waiting period before I can be given any benefits and at that point I won't be receiving any sick pay from work anymore so I'm just SOL when it comes to having any kind of income for that time period.
Why can't people just work together to get shit done in a timely manner?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm annoyed as fuck at being exhausted despite not doing literally anything, and I'm tired of being nauseous off and on. Ugh! >_<


----------



## MattB

I got roped into doing an 8k race next year with my co-workers. I hate running, it's like green kryptonite to me. The only thing I hate more than running, is bowing to peer pressure. Dagnabbit!


----------



## SprocketRocket

The _American Dad_ song that goes _Good morning USA! I got a feeling that it's gonna be a wonderful day!_ has been stuck in my head for an hour.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

SprocketRocket said:


> The _American Dad_ song that goes _Good morning USA! I got a feeling that it's gonna be a wonderful day!_ has been stuck in my head for an hour.



Good mornin USA! i got a feeling that its gonna be a wonderful day, the sun in the sky has a smile on its face and its signing a salute to the american race! ooo booy its swell to saaay good morning usa!


----------



## MattB

Good morning USAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SprocketRocket

MattB said:


> Good morning USAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!





HeavyDuty24 said:


> Good mornin USA! i got a feeling that its gonna be a wonderful day, the sun in the sky has a smile on its face and its signing a salute to the american race! ooo booy its swell to saaay good morning usa!



lmmfao, it is a rather wonderful and catchy song, before you forget all about it. 

Sort of like the 80s, and all of its songs and movies and pretty much everything that came from it! :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FODXBn6d7v4


----------



## CleverBomb

HottiMegan said:


> Some idiot wired our kitchen crappily. Can't run the dishwasher and the microwave at the same time or it'll pop the circuit. That's on the list to have an electrician change.



Same issue here, but I don't hold it against them -- my house was built nearly a decade before microwave ovens were available (let alone affordable) to the consumer market! Now, the other wiring issue I have is due to an improper workaround to a failed circuit: in one bathroom, I have two lights, each on a separate circuit, both with their neutral wire returning to the circuit breaker box through a THIRD circuit's neutral wire. In other words, that third circuit could possibly get double or triple its rated load through a path that doesn't go through its circuit breaker. (This would happen if a fault develops in the neutral wire of either or both of the other two circuits.) 

It's on my to-do list -- and, amazingly, it's not the most critical electrical repair! In the meantime, I try to stagger the use of my heavy appliances. 

And then there's the hot water plumbing. 

The joys of owning a half-century-old house...


----------



## snuggletiger

The inability to decide what to purchase.


----------



## SprocketRocket

snuggletiger said:


> The inability to decide what to purchase.



In this instance, you must purchase everything or nothing at all.


----------



## snuggletiger

Either gift I am sure she will like. But I want to get her the gift that has some semblance of WOW factor


----------



## SprocketRocket

snuggletiger said:


> Either gift I am sure she will like. But I want to get her the gift that has some semblance of WOW factor



In this instance, you must ball till you fall and get the most blinged-out frost-bit ice you can


----------



## snuggletiger

SprocketRocket said:


> In this instance, you must ball till you fall and get the most blinged-out frost-bit ice you can



I can't afford frost bit ice, I have a mortgage


----------



## Oona

I work for a medical transportation company. I'm not a driver. Today I had to drive 1.5 hours to Quartzite, AZ to pick up the employee paychecks because the payroll lady at corporate dropped the ball and all the direct deposits didn't go through. 

So I'm in Quartzite, waiting for the other driver. They left an hour late and failed to call me until I was an hour into my drive. So I have to sit here and wait. 

-Sigh-


----------



## HottiMegan

CleverBomb said:


> Same issue here, but I don't hold it against them -- my house was built nearly a decade before microwave ovens were available (let alone affordable) to the consumer market! Now, the other wiring issue I have is due to an improper workaround to a failed circuit: in one bathroom, I have two lights, each on a separate circuit, both with their neutral wire returning to the circuit breaker box through a THIRD circuit's neutral wire. In other words, that third circuit could possibly get double or triple its rated load through a path that doesn't go through its circuit breaker. (This would happen if a fault develops in the neutral wire of either or both of the other two circuits.)
> 
> It's on my to-do list -- and, amazingly, it's not the most critical electrical repair! In the meantime, I try to stagger the use of my heavy appliances.
> 
> And then there's the hot water plumbing.
> 
> The joys of owning a half-century-old house...



This post makes me glad our house is only 20 years old. The kitchen and roof were redone 5 years ago after some sort of damage. That's why i'm upset about the wiring cuz the kitchen is new-ish. It can't be too hard to get a new circuit put on!

I bet with all that work, you're getting quite good at home maintenance.


----------



## snuggletiger

Oona said:


> I work for a medical transportation company. I'm not a driver. Today I had to drive 1.5 hours to Quartzite, AZ to pick up the employee paychecks because the payroll lady at corporate dropped the ball and all the direct deposits didn't go through.
> 
> So I'm in Quartzite, waiting for the other driver. They left an hour late and failed to call me until I was an hour into my drive. So I have to sit here and wait.
> 
> -Sigh-



whats in Quartzite?


----------



## Oona

snuggletiger said:


> whats in Quartzite?



It's the halfway point between our office and corporate.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Oona said:


> I work for a medical transportation company. I'm not a driver. Today I had to drive 1.5 hours to Quartzite, AZ to pick up the employee paychecks because the payroll lady at corporate dropped the ball and all the direct deposits didn't go through.
> 
> So I'm in Quartzite, waiting for the other driver. They left an hour late and failed to call me until I was an hour into my drive. So I have to sit here and wait.
> 
> -Sigh-



I'm so sorry, quartzite is like Gila Bend's shitty cousin.


----------



## Oona

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm so sorry, quartzite is like Gila Bend's shitty cousin.



It really is! I was there for over an hour. Nothing but a gas sation. -_-


----------



## CastingPearls

Somebody unbelievably unkind to me is now pretending to be my best friend. She caught on that she burned that bridge and now she's looking for a fight. I've wiped her dust from my feet and keep moving on, so she won't get it which is making her act out even more.

Thank God my current host is as warm and hospitable as the former was cold and unkind.


----------



## HottiMegan

aches and pains telling me to get back on the mat. Hubs is the one convalescing and I took two months off too. I need to get into shape and get my yellow belt!!


----------



## CleverBomb

HottiMegan said:


> This post makes me glad our house is only 20 years old. The kitchen and roof were redone 5 years ago after some sort of damage. That's why i'm upset about the wiring cuz the kitchen is new-ish. It can't be too hard to get a new circuit put on!
> 
> I bet with all that work, you're getting quite good at home maintenance.


The basic structure of my house is sound; the rest is just catching up on deferred maintenance. And most of it's easily accessed. It's definitely been a learning experience though!

Getting it wrong only 5 years ago? It's hard to understand that. Best of luck!


----------



## Rojodi

Shooting last night, in the connecting backyard I have with a neighbor. 

Who in their right mind brings a semi-automatic .22 handgun to a family party?
(And yes, I know it was a .22, because I've shot .22s, both handguns and rifles, and I know it was it was semi-auto.)


----------



## missyj1978

The fact that I have to mow my giant lawn. I need a rider so bad!!


----------



## Dromond

My spine is annoying me. [BLEEP] x OW^10


----------



## CleverBomb

1t's 11 PM, and it's still 84ºF in my living room. 
Granted, this is one of perhaps only 3 days this year where I really wished I had air conditioning, but it's still annoying.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

missyj1978 said:


> The fact that I have to mow my giant lawn. I need a rider so bad!!



You need a rider?! wtf i know a guy who knows a guy! Haha LOL!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

MattB said:


> Good morning USAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!



I love American Dad! LMAO and the theme song is catchy too haha lol.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

SprocketRocket said:


> lmmfao, it is a rather wonderful and catchy song, before you forget all about it.
> 
> Sort of like the 80s, and all of its songs and movies and pretty much everything that came from it! :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FODXBn6d7v4




AD is craaazy! love the show. Love Seth Mcfarland.


----------



## Oona

Just because it's a holiday doesn't mean you can skip out on turning in your paperwork, people. 

It may be a holiday, but I'm still at work, which means I still need your paperwork in order to do my job.


----------



## MattB

Oona said:


> Just because it's a holiday doesn't mean you can skip out on turning in your paperwork, people.
> 
> It may be a holiday, but I'm still at work, which means I still need your paperwork in order to do my job.



Yep, just had to write up a monthly report that was due today, along with some other paperwork. Took most of the morning. Sucks to be a grownup sometimes, but that's part of the job I have. Trains have to keep running...


----------



## Oona

MattB said:


> Yep, just had to write up a monthly report that was due today, along with some other paperwork. Took most of the morning. Sucks to be a grownup sometimes, but that's part of the job I have. Trains have to keep running...



I'm not annoyed that I have to work, that doesn't bother me. It bothers me that there are people that have worked here a lot longer than I have that still don't understand the concept of "Your paperwork is due by 8am"


----------



## MattB

Oona said:


> I'm not annoyed that I have to work, that doesn't bother me. It bothers me that there are people that have worked here a lot longer than I have that still don't understand the concept of "Your paperwork is due by 8am"



Oh, for sure, I got that. I definitely wasn't implying that you were annoyed you have to work._ I'm annoyed_ I have to work mind you, but it doesn't mean my report will do itself on a holiday. Has to be done...


----------



## Dromond

The germs who've decided to party in my sinuses are annoying me.


----------



## HottiMegan

Trying to clean a house for the dogsitter when the kids wont lift a finger to help with THEIR mess and my back is killing me.


----------



## MattB

Insomnia, apparently. 1:00am and I'm full o' beans...


----------



## spiritangel

The nightmare that is replacing powerboards in my house all the power points are behind heavy things like the lounge or shelves sigh


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Just life in general! :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

It happened again.. hubs woke me up early and kept making enough noise to not let me fall back asleep. So instead of 6:45, i was up at 5. Eyelids are heavy. Man he makes a lot of noise! And coming in and out of the bedroom like 5 times doesn't help. I sleep with ear plugs too. oh and he woke me up just as i fell asleep last night, one of those scare teh crap out of me cuz i just fell asleep which made it hard to fall asleep. So i need m ore of the precious, precious sleep. I am so going back to bed once both boys are off to school. Me so tired.


----------



## Surlysomething

I've heard that more and more couples are sleeping apart these days so they don't disturb each other. At least during the week. Apparently it's saving marriages. Haha




HottiMegan said:


> It happened again.. hubs woke me up early and kept making enough noise to not let me fall back asleep. So instead of 6:45, i was up at 5. Eyelids are heavy. Man he makes a lot of noise! And coming in and out of the bedroom like 5 times doesn't help. I sleep with ear plugs too. oh and he woke me up just as i fell asleep last night, one of those scare teh crap out of me cuz i just fell asleep which made it hard to fall asleep. So i need m ore of the precious, precious sleep. I am so going back to bed once both boys are off to school. Me so tired.


----------



## Oona

Cranky attitudes! It's barely 8am! Try to smile, you may be surprised how well it works to improve your mood.


----------



## HottiMegan

Surlysomething said:


> I've heard that more and more couples are sleeping apart these days so they don't disturb each other. At least during the week. Apparently it's saving marriages. Haha



my parents had separate rooms for a while but then they missed each other and went back to one room. Today he was just especially noisy. I think it's cuz he wasn't feeling well. And most "mondays" he is extra clunky.


----------



## Surlysomething

I think I saw a news story on it or something. Haha



HottiMegan said:


> my parents had separate rooms for a while but then they missed each other and went back to one room. Today he was just especially noisy. I think it's cuz he wasn't feeling well. And most "mondays" he is extra clunky.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I have 10 days to get a good costume/outfit put together for going to see Rocky Horror Picture Show with my friends, and I have no idea what I'm going to wear! 

=( I can't find key pieces to the outfit I had in mind for so long. ><


----------



## Dromond

Your Plump Princess said:


> I have 10 days to get a good costume/outfit put together for going to see Rocky Horror Picture Show with my friends, and I have no idea what I'm going to wear!
> 
> =( I can't find key pieces to the outfit I had in mind for so long. ><



You would rock as Columbia.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Dromond said:


> You would rock as Columbia.


Thank you!! I actually thought about it last year! But my friend and I were both too broke to go. This year it completely snuck  [wtf btw "snuck" isn't a word?] up on me, I'm going to have to go "Goodwill" hunting tomorrow and see what I can find. No other choice :doh:


----------



## missyj1978

Guys who hit on me in walmart in front of my kids, get a life!!


----------



## penguin

This election. The biased news coverage. I just want it over! And I don't want Abbott as PM.


----------



## x0emnem0x

You know what, I'm tired of seeing here and there (not here specifically but random places on the internet) people who say "oh you're too fat to be a BBW", or "BBW means you have curves, you just have cellulite", yada yada yada... Excuse you, I HAVE EXTRA CURVES. Please, like do they know what BBW means?

3 words:* BIG.* BEAUTIFUL. WOMAN.

How does it make sense that someone can be too big that they're not beautiful? When the word BIG is in it, it obviously was meant for someone who was bigger. Let them be whatever the hell they want to be. Whether they have a big ass, or big boobs, or big thighs, or a big stomach, there is no limit to beauty, and beauty is in the eye of the beholder. If a 300 pound woman wants to consider herself a BBW, you better damn well let her. If a 150 pound man wants to consider a 300 pound woman a BBW, damn well let him! People need to stop being shallow assholes. 

End rant lol.


----------



## SprocketRocket

Man. I just had to watch Uncle Morty _haggle with the pizza guy over the price of the pizza._ Straight-up come into the shoe store, pinch the loafer for a scratch, then say the show is damaged for 10% off style. My grandma and me are both there in the doorway, saying _pay the man for the pizza,_ as we wanna eat! But no, the can of soda allegedly costs $2.40, depending on who is to be believed...

Sadly, I will now no longer have carbonated brand name high fructose corn syrup and carbon dioxide with my wonderful mushroom pie. Damn it all. 

Should have just got a 2-liter. Can't _stand_ frugal cheap people, have the strike-out text for frugal. _If that concerned with price, DRIVE TO THE STORE AND DO NOT HAVE DELIVERY. THERE IS A DELIVERY CHARGE, DUH._


----------



## Victoria08

The really fucking noisy grasshopper that's right outside of my bedroom window. It's 3am...I'm sleepy. Just let me go back to sleep please+thanks.


----------



## SprocketRocket

Getting $1000 tomorrow, and it is all spent!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

=/ One thing after an-fucking-other just keeps going wrong today, I was frustrated to tears earlier.


----------



## Dromond

THE DAMN EXHAUST SYSTEM on my DAMN TRUCK BROKE!


----------



## HottiMegan

I have a pre-teen.. is that enough said?!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Dromond said:


> THE DAMN EXHAUST SYSTEM on my DAMN TRUCK BROKE!



At least you sound badass driving down the street?


----------



## SprocketRocket

Will. Not. Let them get me madder than I already have gotten today.

I am convinced that senile people should not be handling money. This time, it is my grandma. She has lost an envelope containing between $360 and $4000 of cash.

Now. Not that that isnt bad enough, but... When she, the old, out of it, insane woman, cannot find it.. There is no worse feeling than being accused of it yourself.. when you were not even aware of what was happening downstairs.

Now we may never find the money.

.


----------



## Dromond

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> At least you sound badass driving down the street?



Noise pollution does not sound badass. Neither does exhaust gases in the cabin. The repair is going to cost several pounds of flesh, but I have no choice.

The price tag for repairing the exhaust is what is annoying me today.


----------



## spiritangel

grrr people who waste your time telling you they want one thing then finally admit they have basically been lying the whole time because they just want a bonk buddy.


----------



## largenlovely

I forgot how fat UNfriendly the Midwest is :-/


----------



## geekgamer01

Homework...mountains and mountains of homework...


----------



## x0emnem0x

Homework... being behind on homework... doing homework to catch up... still being behind.


----------



## Gingembre

x0emnem0x said:


> Homework... being behind on homework... doing homework to catch up... still being behind.



I'm with you! Deadlines are Friday and I'm on placement 8:30-5 at the moment....no sleep Thursday night methinks! Arghhh.


----------



## HottiMegan

largenlovely said:


> I forgot how fat UNfriendly the Midwest is :-/



You always think of the stereotype of the chubby midwesterner, that's interesting. I haven't been back in many years. (i was born in Michigan)


----------



## Oona

I have to have one of those dreaded conversations with the roommate. And while it's completely justified and not a bad thing, he will make it a bad thing. And it's just not fair. It's already making me feel anxiety ridden and sick -_-


----------



## largenlovely

HottiMegan said:


> You always think of the stereotype of the chubby midwesterner, that's interesting. I haven't been back in many years. (i was born in Michigan)



When I lived in Indiana as a teen for a short time, it was the most teasing for my weight I had ever had to endure. Then when I lived in southern Illinois, I had to deal with a good bit of it. Today was just awful though. I'm glad to be on s train out of here


----------



## Dromond

largenlovely said:


> When I lived in Indiana as a teen for a short time, it was the most teasing for my weight I had ever had to endure. Then when I lived in southern Illinois, I had to deal with a good bit of it. Today was just awful though. I'm glad to be on s train out of here



Southern Illinois is populated by a special breed of people. Not "special" in a good way, either.


----------



## largenlovely

Dromond said:


> Southern Illinois is populated by a special breed of people. Not "special" in a good way, either.



Lol it was pretty odd in the area I was living in. completely lacking in any sort of diversity. I felt like I was in stepford, except I was an outsider that wouldn't ever be accepted cuz I wasn't born and raised there. It was bizarre lol


----------



## SprocketRocket

As my fingers dance over the keyboard, I am reminded not only of a dialing wand, but also of _The Grapes Of Wrath_ and I don't know why!


----------



## AuntHen

Soccer/stay at home moms...

Don't get me wrong, I think motherhood is amazing and I want to be one someday but I just am not on the same wave length as most of them. Their conversations are just... and they talk and talk and talk 
I think I will be a weird and unconventional Mom or I will be just the same way and eat these words haha 


Sorry to any mom I may have offended with this post! :shocked:


----------



## SprocketRocket

Theft and police this past hour or so.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

largenlovely said:


> I forgot how fat UNfriendly the Midwest is :-/


You know, I always found it interesting, on TV my state is portrayed as though we are the fatty capitol, the large-persons-paradise; but we're anything but. 

Sure, there might be pockets, but there's too many really-small-towns where you either click with what's great, or you don't and are either harassed or shunned.


----------



## HottiMegan

largenlovely said:


> When I lived in Indiana as a teen for a short time, it was the most teasing for my weight I had ever had to endure. Then when I lived in southern Illinois, I had to deal with a good bit of it. Today was just awful though. I'm glad to be on s train out of here



Considering i grew up in California for the most part, i didn't endure a lot of fat-hate teasing. I always wondered if it was because of my intimidating size. (I was always the tallest girl in my class) You'd always think California would be the worst for fat hate. (But then again Southern California has a different species of people compared to northern)


----------



## Oona

HottiMegan said:


> Considering i grew up in California for the most part, i didn't endure a lot of fat-hate teasing. I always wondered if it was because of my intimidating size. (I was always the tallest girl in my class) You'd always think California would be the worst for fat hate. (But then again Southern California has a different species of people compared to northern)



I was born and raised in San Diego.

It. Sucked.

Kids were brutal to the girl that was fat and taller than all the other girls.


----------



## HottiMegan

fat9276 said:


> Soccer/stay at home moms...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I think motherhood is amazing and I want to be one someday but I just am not on the same wave length as most of them. Their conversations are just... and they talk and talk and talk
> I think I will be a weird and unconventional Mom or I will be just the same way and eat these words haha
> 
> 
> Sorry to any mom I may have offended with this post! :shocked:



I'm not offended but the talking incessantly might be a symptom of being severely lonely and lacking contact with other adults. The only adult in real life that i get to talk to in my day to day life is my husband. So i get a little chatty with him. Stay at home motherhood is very lonely. I can't wait to get a job/career.


----------



## HottiMegan

Oona said:


> I was born and raised in San Diego.
> 
> It. Sucked.
> 
> Kids were brutal to the girl that was fat and taller than all the other girls.



I grew up in the SF Bay Area and i didn't get teased a lot. I also was a goth kid before it was called goth, that mighta scared off the rich preppy kids i went to school with too


----------



## Oona

HottiMegan said:


> I grew up in the SF Bay Area and i didn't get teased a lot. I also was a goth kid before it was called goth, that mighta scared off the rich preppy kids i went to school with too



Lol more than likely, yes. In High School I became the weird girl that did the crazy things with her hair, so people stopped bugging me so much then, but I know they still teased behind my back. -shrugs-


----------



## snuggletiger

The incompetent bank manager who thinks keeping me waiting 51 minutes is going to make me want to buy some of his fee laden products, Just cuz I wear a tshirt and uniform pants, I ain't some chump and oh yeah its not just big boys like you in suits that know the 5 year T note is 1.68% and the US Savings Bond is 90% of that. Us maintenance folk do more then drink coffee


----------



## AuntHen

HottiMegan said:


> I'm not offended but the talking incessantly might be a symptom of being severely lonely and lacking contact with other adults. The only adult in real life that i get to talk to in my day to day life is my husband. So i get a little chatty with him. Stay at home motherhood is very lonely. I can't wait to get a job/career.




Awww sorry Megan! That makes a lot of sense. I feel bad now. Boo to me.


----------



## Tad

If you haven't been there, you wouldn't know. I remember what a relief it was for my wife (and for myself to be honest) when my son started kindergarten, and there was a number of parents that chatted every day when the kids were playing after school. And she's a pretty hard-core introvert! How extroverts survive staying home with preschoolers I don't know.

For what it is worth, if you can ever get your hands on a CD called "Momnipotent" by Nancy White, my wife swears it captured her experience of motherhood better than anything else.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

My complaint for the day: the stuff that isn't urgent getting pushed off and pushed off....until the day that it has its day to be urgent. Time management people, for realz.


----------



## HottiMegan

fat9276 said:


> Awww sorry Megan! That makes a lot of sense. I feel bad now. Boo to me.



No need to feel bad  I wasn't offended. I can tell that i annoy my husband when i'm all chatty.


----------



## HottiMegan

Neck pain causing a major headache is my annoyance. I have been in pain for like 4 days now. I am sick and tired of all the aches and pains!


----------



## snuggletiger

HottiMegan said:


> Neck pain causing a major headache is my annoyance. I have been in pain for like 4 days now. I am sick and tired of all the aches and pains!



sorry your neck hurts


----------



## missyj1978

I have been feeling tired and just plain shitty for weeks now. Today my chest was worse then before so I went to the Doctor. And it's Pneumonia :doh: WTF?!


----------



## snuggletiger

missyj1978 said:


> I have been feeling tired and just plain shitty for weeks now. Today my chest was worse then before so I went to the Doctor. And it's Pneumonia :doh: WTF?!



Don't drink milk


----------



## missyj1978

snuggletiger said:


> Don't drink milk



I know ugh I want some too  but we always want what we can't have it seems.


----------



## HottiMegan

missyj1978 said:


> I have been feeling tired and just plain shitty for weeks now. Today my chest was worse then before so I went to the Doctor. And it's Pneumonia :doh: WTF?!



D'oh! I hope you get better soon. I've had pneumonia 3 times and it sucks. Take it easy and don't rush yourself.


----------



## Oona

When being called out on something missing, my roommate can suddenly make it reappear from his room....


----------



## Iannathedriveress

My chest feels stuffy that is making me feel ill


----------



## Diana_Prince245

The Libertarian, lawful good member of my DnD party is making it not any fun.


----------



## CAMellie

I had 5 teeth removed today (all uppers) and 3 of them were fused to my upper jaw. I had for reals dental surgery...scalpels and chisel-looking things and a hammer and scissors and many many stitches...but my cheap-ass insurance wouldn't cover mild I.V. sedation. I spent the entire time crying because I'm actively aware of everything they're putting in/doing to my mouth. Stupid cold-hearted insurance!


----------



## TwilightStarr

CAMellie said:


> I had 5 teeth removed today (all uppers) and 3 of them were fused to my upper jaw. I had for reals dental surgery...scalpels and chisel-looking things and a hammer and scissors and many many stitches...but my cheap-ass insurance wouldn't cover mild I.V. sedation. I spent the entire time crying because I'm actively aware of everything they're putting in/doing to my mouth. Stupid cold-hearted insurance!



That sounds horrible, I couldn't even begin to imagine what that was like. 
I am so sorry you had to go through that


----------



## HottiMegan

CAMellie said:


> I had 5 teeth removed today (all uppers) and 3 of them were fused to my upper jaw. I had for reals dental surgery...scalpels and chisel-looking things and a hammer and scissors and many many stitches...but my cheap-ass insurance wouldn't cover mild I.V. sedation. I spent the entire time crying because I'm actively aware of everything they're putting in/doing to my mouth. Stupid cold-hearted insurance!



Sounds like when i had my wisdom teeth removed. I could have been sedated but my mom was against it. I was awake during the stinky, scary procedure. She wouldn't let me have the narcotic pain killers either.. i don't know why...
I hope you feel better soon, mouth wise. The experience will probably stick with you a while since i remember mine 20 years later!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

CAMellie said:


> I had 5 teeth removed today (all uppers) and 3 of them were fused to my upper jaw. I had for reals dental surgery...scalpels and chisel-looking things and a hammer and scissors and many many stitches...but my cheap-ass insurance wouldn't cover mild I.V. sedation. I spent the entire time crying because I'm actively aware of everything they're putting in/doing to my mouth. Stupid cold-hearted insurance!



This kind of shit is why I hate insurance companies. People get PTSD from being awake during dental procedures. I hope you're on the mend soon and have no adverse side effects. I also hope they gave you the good pain killers, and not Norco 5s.


----------



## Dromond

Diana_Prince245 said:


> The Libertarian, lawful good member of my DnD party is making it not any fun.



Sometimes a party member simply needs to die. If you have to be the one to kill him, so be it.


----------



## Dromond

CAMellie said:


> I had 5 teeth removed today (all uppers) and 3 of them were fused to my upper jaw. I had for reals dental surgery...scalpels and chisel-looking things and a hammer and scissors and many many stitches...but my cheap-ass insurance wouldn't cover mild I.V. sedation. I spent the entire time crying because I'm actively aware of everything they're putting in/doing to my mouth. Stupid cold-hearted insurance!



I remember being unsedated during a root canal. I definitely know how you feel.


----------



## CleverBomb

Not everyone can, or should, transcend dental medication.


----------



## HottiMegan

BORED!! The house is pretty clean, Alex is playing video games.. I'm just. so. bored! I think i might go shower and doll myself up for no other reason but to have something to do  I think it has to do with that late Friday afternoon, can't wait till hubs is home kind of time..


----------



## Lovelyone

My niece (who isn't the brightest bulb in the box) was living with someone who TALKED HER INTO marrying a man whom she had been dating for less than a month. Mind you, they started dating at the end of June and within a month were engaged and had set a date for September. The wedding was entirely planned by the gal that my niece lived with in less than a month. This woman planned HER dream wedding on a beach and did not ask these two young people what THEY wanted. Basically she steamrolled over the couple who are getting married(in an effort to piss off the bride's mother, my sister). Plans were made, invitations sent out for a smaller ceremony, a cake bought, rings given, and the roomie (again in an effort to be the head honcho and piss off my sister) promised to pay for most of the food for the reception...etc. Then things went badly. The roommate and my niece got into an argument and now they do not live together. 
When my niece moved home, both my sister and I asked her what the hurry was to get married and why couldn't she just postpone it and plan it HER way. Her reasoning was, "Everyone's been invited, we bought a cake, and rings. If we get married before the new year, we can do taxes together and he can collect as HOH with my kids. It will get us a good start at life. Besides, I am not going to let that bitch( The ex friend) ruin my wedding." NOW...my niece the dim bulb has decided to go through with the wedding to someone whom she BARELY knows(which by the way is tomorrow) just to prove a point to the gal who planned the wedding in the first place. I honestly do not understand this whole...let's get married in a hurry thing. I worry that not truly knowing the person whom you are marrying is bound to lead to divorce.


----------



## Oona

Lovelyone said:


> snipped..... I worry that not truly knowing the person whom you are marrying is bound to lead to divorce.



I would say 99% of the time that is an accurate statement, but I'm a romantic that likes to believe in love at first sight and that some people are just MEANT to be together. 

Keep your fingers crossed that they really do love each other and that it lasts.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm kind of tired of being so judged for being vegetarian. Some people act like i'm a whackadoo for not eating meat. Then they freak out at the mere mention of me giving my dog a non-meat treat. It's happened my whole life and its wearing on me. I have been told that i should feed my children meat to make them strong and healthy. Alex has only been to the doctor once for being sick in his 5 years of life. ONCE!! sorry, it just bugs the crap out of me how much people judge me for my and my family's diet.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

HottiMegan said:


> I'm kind of tired of being so judged for being vegetarian. Some people act like i'm a whackadoo for not eating meat. Then they freak out at the mere mention of me giving my dog a non-meat treat. It's happened my whole life and its wearing on me. I have been told that i should feed my children meat to make them strong and healthy. Alex has only been to the doctor once for being sick in his 5 years of life. ONCE!! sorry, it just bugs the crap out of me how much people judge me for my and my family's diet.




That sucks and it really goes both ways. Alot of people will judge you for eating meat too. :/


----------



## CAMellie

TwilightStarr said:


> That sounds horrible, I couldn't even begin to imagine what that was like.
> I am so sorry you had to go through that


Thank you so much



HottiMegan said:


> Sounds like when i had my wisdom teeth removed. I could have been sedated but my mom was against it. I was awake during the stinky, scary procedure. She wouldn't let me have the narcotic pain killers either.. i don't know why...
> I hope you feel better soon, mouth wise. The experience will probably stick with you a while since i remember mine 20 years later!


I had better insurance when I had my wisdom teeth removed so I was lucky. I simply can't fathom putting my own child through all that. *hugs*



Diana_Prince245 said:


> This kind of shit is why I hate insurance companies. People get PTSD from being awake during dental procedures. I hope you're on the mend soon and have no adverse side effects. I also hope they gave you the good pain killers, and not Norco 5s.


Unfortunately, my insurance only covers the Norco 5s. However, they don't put a limit on how many so I'm allowed to take 2 if the pain gets too out of hand. I'm being VERY careful though because I don't want to ingest too much Tylenol.



Dromond said:


> I remember being unsedated during a root canal. I definitely know how you feel.


Wasn't it awful? My dentist was a total sweetheart and did everything as fast as possible. He also sang to me!


----------



## CAMellie

I have all these dangling threads from my stitches so it feels like I have a mouth full of hair all the danged time!!


----------



## CAMellie

Also, I've started the salt water mouth rinses and the itching has begun! This throbbing bone-deep itch that just makes me want to dig my fingers into my gums and dig and dig and dig! GAH!


----------



## geekgamer01

The fact that its been awesome weather out here the past couple days and I haven't been able to ride in it at all. The motorcycle is parked until the parts come in to repair it.


----------



## Dromond

CAMellie said:


> Wasn't it awful? My dentist was a total sweetheart and did everything as fast as possible. He also sang to me!



That's good. My dentist was a heartless sadist. I'm pretty sure he enjoyed my suffering.


----------



## missyj1978

Feeling alone and never getting to talk to the person that I need to talk to


----------



## HottiMegan

I popped a blood vessel in my eye from too much rubbing. (itchy allergy eyes) I look ghastly. At least it doesn't hurt...


----------



## 1love_emily

1) I cannot seem to focus on my paper about Enlightenment-era philosophes and their role in government.
2) I'm so tired of dates, I just want a relationship
3) My cat's poop/pee smell so freaking rancid the entire room smells.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

My postin the dream thread. It seriously aggravating me. So many dreams I've had I'm sure worth remembering and my brain picks these two.


----------



## Oona

It's still too dang hot here. At 11AM it, well over 100 degrees. I've had to roll my pant legs up and take my shoes off to avoid feeling like I'm overheating (I know I'm not, its just one of those claustrophobic days).

Fall/Winter, you can show up ANY time now...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm flat PISSED that nobody in my family told me that my cousin was up from TN for HER LAST VISIT before she moves .. to fucking GERMANY. 

I haven't seen her in 3 years, I never met her husband, and I missed out on meeting her new baby.. I'm just so ANGRY. My mothers excuse on the phone to me was "I didn't have the gas money" [Which, had I KNOWN, I would have made sure to have some for her!] and then she tells me that my cousin asked where I was. 

_Thanks for making me look like an uncaring bitch, Mom. _


----------



## imaginarydiva21

my leg hurts from when i slipped over at work which resulted in me doing a funky little dance followed by the splits owwwch


----------



## HottiMegan

My family. I just want them to go away for a few days. I feel like i don't matter for anything but the servant person who makes food and makes sure bills are paid and pills are dispensed and everyone else's needs are taken care of. Then i'm ridiculed when i don't put in the extra effort to find THEIR martial arts uniform that i haven't seen in two months. I think i might make dinner and just quit to the bedroom.


----------



## missyj1978

My jaw, its just killing me ugh! I am to the point where I cant take the pain. Its fine untill I eat something then it kicks in. Screw you jaw, you dumbass


----------



## Oona

Sprint thinking they can charge me an arm and a leg for everything. WTF?!


----------



## Lovelyone

What's annoying me is that along with children going back to school comes all of the sicknesses that the little germ factories we call children pass along from one to another which ultimately end up in our home. In the past two weeks I've had sore throats, coughing and today... shivering cold with flu like symptoms. UGH!


----------



## Dromond

Being blamed for something that isn't my fault.


----------



## HottiMegan

They said the TV would come tomorrow. They lied! I have to wait until monday. I am a very impatient person and this sucks. I had a pile of movies i planned to break the tv in with.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

People doubting my abilities!


----------



## spiritangel

the feeling that I can't say or do anything right this last couple of weeks, and that so much drama and sadness ensues ugh


----------



## Oona

My right eye. It won't stop watering for no reason. I look high or half sad. lol


----------



## Surlysomething

Or maybe half high? Haha



Oona said:


> My right eye. It won't stop watering for no reason. I look high or half sad. lol


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> Or maybe half high? Haha



You know, getting half high is my thing. But just my right half... you know, the productive side.


----------



## Surlysomething

You and me both, sister. I fear I would be too much to handle if I was completely high. 




Oona said:


> You know, getting half high is my thing. But just my right half... you know, the productive side.


----------



## HottiMegan

^^^ I have never been high or drunk.. I've been wanting to try both. (i can get it legally here in Cali due to my anxiety issues)


----------



## littlefairywren

I've been awake since 3.20am and am getting to that cry/laugh/doze off but can't irritated feeling. Joy of joys.


----------



## x0emnem0x

My back has a pinched nerve or something, totally killing me and makes it hard to sleep. Only got 2 hours of sleep last night and after class another 4 hours of a nap... It hurts like a b*tch!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Ungrateful People


----------



## Lovelyone

People who are too stupid to see that their children are faking at being sick. If your child is too sick with the flu to go to school then that same child shouldn't be allowed to play on the computer, eat ravioli, and rough house with the other children in the home. Just sayin'.


----------



## HottiMegan

Lovelyone said:


> People who are too stupid to see that their children are faking at being sick. If your child is too sick with the flu to go to school then that same child shouldn't be allowed to play on the computer, eat ravioli, and rough house with the other children in the home. Just sayin'.



I totally agree. My ten year old often gets "sick" and i tell him he has to stay in his room/bed if he stays home sick. I can tell when he's truly sick. There's usually a lead up to the illness. 



My annoyance is a sore, achy tired body. I had a terrible, no good, awful night sleep. I'm so exhausted. I would give so much for a good night sleep!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm annoyed I have to hangout tomorrow, I really don't want to. I just want to sit at home for more than 2 days without having to see either one of them >(


*edit: OR HEAR FROM THEM. Text, call, or OTHERWISE.


----------



## spiritangel

I won a place in creative chemistry 2 only to discover they tagged me and it did not show in my feed I missed the deadline so no prize for me

the thing is they shoved it in the same thread as the competition on facebook and did not do a new prize thread even my sis only saw it today and she contacted me ASAP it really sux and I almost cried I will get over it and hopefully find the $$$ to do it but it kind of really just bummed me out I so rarely win anything


----------



## CleverBomb

The power company was supposed to do a scheduled 10-hour power outage for maintenance, starting two and a half hours ago.

It's almost more annoying to not have the power go out when you're expecting it, than it is to have it happen unexpectedly. Almost. 

This one was rescheduled from two weeks ago (and didn't happen then, either). To be fair, rain in the overnight forecast might have caused them to call it off for obvious reasons.


----------



## AuntHen

Can I use the word douche?

Ok, so I try to not say a person is an actual (insert word here). I try to say they *act *like a (insert word here). I always have hope they can change or are just having an off day, whatever.

So, there is a person who I have to interact and be cordial with in my life and this person acts like a flat out DOUCHE!! 

Acts like a DOUCHEY JACK ASS 99% of the time. I have tried to fight feeling and thinking this, mostly for the sake of my temper and letting my mind stew in negativity... and there have been moments where I thought "ok, they seem kind of nice and tolerable today" and then BAM! Right back to Doucheville! :doh:

Sometimes I get the impression this person actually *enjoys *being that way.


----------



## CAMellie

The company my husband works for decided to wait until NOW - the end of September - to tell everyone that they are closing in mid-December! It wouldn't be so annoying except for the fact that they (they higher ups) have known for 2 friggin' months already!!! Job searching is already a bitch and now my husband has to find a job in 2 months. GAH!


----------



## Yakatori

fat9276 said:


> ...I try to not say..I have tried to fight feeling and thinking this...*for the sake of my temper and letting my mind stew in negativity*......*BAM! Right back to *...!...I get the impression this person actually enjoys being that way..


See, within my own personal self-help paradigm (now available on 8-tracks & cassette-tapes!), this is yet another way of "un-seeing." And will tend to result in a repeating kind of cognitive-dissonance. The more, both consciously & subconsciously, you become aware of this particular quality of the person, and all of it's various shades & layering, the more difficult it will become to suppress your own ultimate realization of it as a wholly complete fact. (No less so than any such incontrovertible observations of the material world all around you.) And all of the external signs that typically accompany it. Even a professional-actor, a serious method-actor, will have to break with their character at some point. 

I mean, can you imagine if you knew this person was, let's say, Gay and you basically had to pretend that you believed that they were straight? Or what if they were just schtupping some other person that they really weren't supposed to be, for whatever reason, and acting like it was this very-carefully hidden secret; but, in reality, everyone-else is talking about it? That would not be so difficult, not for a short while, anyway. Just because it would't necessarily permeate into literally every conversation or interaction.

But what if they spoke in a very obviously affected accent, one poorly representative of a specific part of the country or world that you knew they'd never even been-to? And you just had to "act-as-if?" Or what if they thought of themselves as being very clever or funny and they were not? Or, conversely, what if they though of themselves as being very serious and to be taken as seriously, when, in fact, they were hilariously-funny? Just to maintain one's composure in that type of scenario, would prove exhausting. Mentally, psychologically, physically. 

And so, it's fairly unrealistic of you to expect this of yourself, much less anyone else, as a sustainable & long-term approach. Certainly, it's good as an exercise, as part of a conscious attempt to strengthen your own psyche. Calls to mind an exercise in mindful-meditation, where one imagines moving along a beautiful walking path. And each single-thought, negative or otherwise, as stones lying strewn alongside. As with each thought that comes to mind (_My legs are falling asleep_...._It's so hot in here_..._I'm starving_..._What if I have to fart?_...) you can see yourself gently picking up that single stone, holding it briefly and, just as easily dropping it right where it was first found. Until all thoughts stop and one's mind is clear.

But, you know, that's not how anyone really lives. It's just a way to prepare for whatever comes and goes. A more tenable finish-line, I think, is for the two of you to work toward a place of polite-candor. Wherein you can, as easily & frequently as you're able to observe these behaviors, on the worst of them -just say "_Oh man, you did-it again, can't be-lieve-it! God, you're such *douche-bag*!...who taught-you?! Who taught you that you could get away something like that without being used for a human punching-bag? Aw, man...I just wonder at you. I'm in awe, truly._"

And not, like, in an angry way. Not in anger. But more like how women will casually refer to each other as bitches or sluts, almost as just a basic recognition, or an expression of espirit de corps-even. Because that's what he is. And you know & accept it. Because it's a punishment, and an unfair one at that, for either of you, to hate or resent each other just for what he is. A douche-bag.

He was born that way. Have you considered that as a possibility? That the very seeds of how he is today were right there with-him in his own mother's womb? Or that, maybe, it was God who made him that way? (Have you?) Expressed in that light, maybe he might actually take it as a compliment. After-all, it's who & what he is. He's a douche-bag. And maybe the time has come for you to just accept-that.


----------



## Sweetie

People who approach and then just ignore when you respond. Why bother initiating and then ignore when the person responds?


----------



## CAMellie

My husband received a notice from work today announcing that the store he works for will be permanently closing on December 15th!

*good news on the happy thread, though*


----------



## missyj1978

This computer!!!


----------



## AuntHen

Yakatori said:


> See, within my own personal self-help paradigm (now available on 8-tracks & cassette-tapes!), this is yet another way of "un-seeing." And will tend to result in a repeating kind of cognitive-dissonance. The more, both consciously & subconsciously, you become aware of this particular quality of the person, and all of it's various shades & layering, the more difficult it will become to suppress your own ultimate realization of it as a wholly complete fact. (No less so than any such incontrovertible observations of the material world all around you.) And all of the external signs that typically accompany it. Even a professional-actor, a serious method-actor, will have to break with their character at some point.
> 
> I mean, can you imagine if you knew this person was, let's say, Gay and you basically had to pretend that you believed that they were straight? Or what if they were just schtupping some other person that they really weren't supposed to be, for whatever reason, and acting like it was this very-carefully hidden secret; but, in reality, everyone-else is talking about it? That would not be so difficult, not for a short while, anyway. Just because it would't necessarily permeate into literally every conversation or interaction.
> 
> But what if they spoke in a very obviously affected accent, one poorly representative of a specific part of the country or world that you knew they'd never even been-to? And you just had to "act-as-if?" Or what if they thought of themselves as being very clever or funny and they were not? Or, conversely, what if they though of themselves as being very serious and to be taken as seriously, when, in fact, they were hilariously-funny? Just to maintain one's composure in that type of scenario, would prove exhausting. Mentally, psychologically, physically.
> 
> And so, it's fairly unrealistic of you to expect this of yourself, much less anyone else, as a sustainable & long-term approach. Certainly, it's good as an exercise, as part of a conscious attempt to strengthen your own psyche. Calls to mind an exercise in mindful-meditation, where one imagines moving along a beautiful walking path. And each single-thought, negative or otherwise, as stones lying strewn alongside. As with each thought that comes to mind (_My legs are falling asleep_...._It's so hot in here_..._I'm starving_..._What if I have to fart?_...) you can see yourself gently picking up that single stone, holding it briefly and, just as easily dropping it right where it was first found. Until all thoughts stop and one's mind is clear.
> 
> But, you know, that's not how anyone really lives. It's just a way to prepare for whatever comes and goes. A more tenable finish-line, I think, is for the two of you to work toward a place of polite-candor. Wherein you can, as easily & frequently as you're able to observe these behaviors, on the worst of them -just say "_Oh man, you did-it again, can't be-lieve-it! God, you're such *douche-bag*!...who taught-you?! Who taught you that you could get away something like that without being used for a human punching-bag? Aw, man...I just wonder at you. I'm in awe, truly._"
> 
> And not, like, in an angry way. Not in anger. But more like how women will casually refer to each other as bitches or sluts, almost as just a basic recognition, or an expression of espirit de corps-even. Because that's what he is. And you know & accept it. Because it's a punishment, and an unfair one at that, for either of you, to hate or resent each other just for what he is. A douche-bag.
> 
> He was born that way. Have you considered that as a possibility? That the very seeds of how he is today were right there with-him in his own mother's womb? Or that, maybe, it was God who made him that way? (Have you?) Expressed in that light, maybe he might actually take it as a compliment. After-all, it's who & what he is. He's a douche-bag. And maybe the time has come for you to just accept-that.



First, I am not in the position to say such a thing as it could cause problems in other areas of my life. Second, I truly believe in trying to treat others as I want to be treated, so, I will just vent and try my best to keep my mouth shut (which is a feat in of itself haha). Third, I believe and hold on to the hope, that we all have the ability to grow and change. If he can't right now, then I will. I think I will consider it a test of patience and maturity on my part


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

CAMellie said:


> The company my husband works for decided to wait until NOW - the end of September - to tell everyone that they are closing in mid-December! It wouldn't be so annoying except for the fact that they (they higher ups) have known for 2 friggin' months already!!! Job searching is already a bitch and now my husband has to find a job in 2 months. GAH!



Honestly, in this market, it's lucky they told him in advance at all. Many employers these days will just call people in on the last day of their employment and tell them with no warning at all. They want to make sure they don't lose people before they're ready to. It's really crappy... but they do it all the time. It's an employer's market these days, and some of them take advantage by acting like dickholes.

That said, though - I'm really sorry A. lost his job.  I hope he finds a new one QUICKLY! Hugs.


----------



## CastingPearls

CAMellie said:


> My husband received a notice from work today announcing that the store he works for will be permanently closing on December 15th!
> 
> *good news on the happy thread, though*


I know more than one person who went to work on Christmas week and the doors were locked and that's how they found out they were unemployed. Two different companies. 

But yeah, it sucks big time.


----------



## LeoGibson

CastingPearls said:


> I know more than one person who went to work on Christmas week and the doors were locked and that's how they found out they were unemployed. Two different companies.
> 
> But yeah, it sucks big time.



No kidding. That's actually a fairly generous notice. I remember back in '97 a week before thanksgiving I was informed on a Wednesday that Friday would be my last day as they decided to shut down their own trucks and just use independent contractors to finish their last few jobs before shutting down the company. 

But even so, getting laid off sucks no matter how much notice they give you. Good luck to your husband CaMellie. Hope he finds a good new job soon!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CastingPearls said:


> I know more than one person who went to work on Christmas week and the doors were locked and that's how they found out they were unemployed. Two different companies.
> 
> But yeah, it sucks big time.





LeoGibson said:


> No kidding. That's actually a fairly generous notice. I remember back in '97 a week before thanksgiving I was informed on a Wednesday that Friday would be my last day as they decided to shut down their own trucks and just use independent contractors to finish their last few jobs before shutting down the company.
> 
> But even so, getting laid off sucks no matter how much notice they give you. Good luck to your husband CaMellie. Hope he finds a good new job soon!



Lol, I have a story, too. A job I had at a medium duty truck dealership, before the one I'm at now.
They hired me and three weeks later announce to the managers at a private meeting that they will be closing the place down. I see all these upset people walking around all of a sudden, the office manager and another lady crying, the parts manager comes up and shakes my hand, tells me it's been nice working with me and just leaves.
I'm like WTF? and ask the office mgr what's going on and then she tells me. So the service dept manager sends me to lunch. I come back from lunch and get told that I should go home myself- because there might not be enough money to pay me if I stay any longer. 
I felt fortunate to get a last paycheck before driving off. Just wish they had told me before lunch. 
This is after the day before when I came into work and found my work area flooded from all the rain we had the night before....computers were plugged into power supply strips stacked up on a 2 x 4 to hold them up above the puddles.  (in other words, they were used to the flooding in the office and put the stuff up on boards for the next time :doh
They said I could start working.....so I helped the clean up guy, in my dress, squeegee out my office BEFORE I would sit down beside the power strip in a puddle....

It all wasn't as devastating to me as it was the others who had been there for many years...older than me and out looking for work again. I still had resumes floating around in the job market due to just being hired there...and low and behold if one didn't call me in for an interview that next Monday. Worked out well actually


----------



## Mathias

My transportation was late and I thought I was going to be late, but luckily she was super nice and took a shortcut to get me there in time. As if that wasn't bad enough the person who was supposed to come in for the shift after mine shows up an hour late. He just says "Oh, I didn't know I was supposed to be in at two." I had to scramble to find another way home since my transportation in the afternoon couldn't wait for me. 

Something else that bothered me was the fact that the guy had ways of double checking his schedule outside of work but didn't AND they still let him come into his shift an hour late. They should have sent him home for that lame ass excuse since I was already covering for him I would've rather worked two shifts back to back and been miserable, but at least I'd have gotten paid more.


----------



## Victoria08

Still waiting to hear from EI. I stopped receiving sick benefits from work on September 6th...and my bank account is now starting to get low. Which I don't like. I really don't want to start withdrawing from any of my savings accounts but I might have to if my claim isn't approved soon.


----------



## cinnamitch

My ex died on the 19th in Tennessee. We live in Minnesota. So we have been trying to get all the arrangements done long distance. We have had to find someone to get his dog out of the animal shelter, make cremation arrangements and to have him shipped here and we THOUGHT we had arranged transport of his pickup and belongings. They were supposed to pick it up tomorrow. So what happens? At 5pm they call and cancel. No reason, just cancel. Now we have to go through all this crap with transport services again and will probably end up paying storage fees for the truck on top of everything else. We can't even have time to grieve because we have some many loose ends to tie up. I hate death.


----------



## HottiMegan

Dog farts. The whole house smells!


----------



## vardon_grip

cinnamitch said:


> My ex died on the 19th in Tennessee. We live in Minnesota. So we have been trying to get all the arrangements done long distance. We have had to find someone to get his dog out of the animal shelter, make cremation arrangements and to have him shipped here and we THOUGHT we had arranged transport of his pickup and belongings. They were supposed to pick it up tomorrow. So what happens? At 5pm they call and cancel. No reason, just cancel. Now we have to go through all this crap with transport services again and will probably end up paying storage fees for the truck on top of everything else. We can't even have time to grieve because we have some many loose ends to tie up. I hate death.



My condolences on the loss of your ex


----------



## loopytheone

My effing boyfriend.


----------



## littlefairywren

Sleazy uncle arrives for a weekend visit today and I already feel creeped out. The last time I saw him he touched my ears, and when I asked him what he was doing he said he was searching for ankle marks. The man is a giant tool.


----------



## Mathias

Online dating sites. :doh:


----------



## Dromond

For the first time in a very long time, nothing at all is annoying me.


----------



## Victoria08

I've had 'I'm Too Sexy' by Right Said Fred stuck in my head all day. It's driving me crazy. :blink:


----------



## Oona

I have to get tires on my lunch break today. 

Just thinking about it is kicking my anxiety into overdrive.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Greaaat. Not only does my lazy good for nothing 30 something year old brother live in the basement and do nothing all day or help around at all, but my mother is letting my other 28 something year old brother move back in “just while he looks for a new place”… My mom just doesn’t know how to say no. How many times has she does anything for him, including taking out an $11k loan for a car that he let his drunk friend drive the next day and got it totaled. WHICH THEN LEANED US TOWARDS BANKRUPTCY! He takes everything for granted and screwed up his life, and when you give him an inch in ANY ASPECT, he takes a mile. I swear, if I had a job and job experience I would just move to Missouri to be with my boyfriend and say the hell to everyone else…


----------



## HottiMegan

My guts are hurting.. it sucks


----------



## Saoirse

Im so fucking annoyed with myself.

He treats me like shit. Ive had mutual friendss point it out many, many times. They fucking tell me to stay away from him. I try. So hard. I cant even count how many times Ive tried to break this up. He gets angry, hurtful and threatening. I get scared. I give in.

I buy him food and cigarettes. I drive him all over town. I give him money for weed, let him borrow my car. I let him have sex with me whenever and wherever he feels like it.

When things dont go as planned, its my fault. Everything wrong is my fault. I cant do anything right. He hates everything I love- nothing I enjoy is really worthwhile to him.

Its really fucking sick how his shitty behavior just makes me want to be better for him. It makes me want him to love me more. Be in love with me please.


----------



## Surlysomething

He treats you like shit because you continually let him. He knows he'll get what he wants over and over again. 

You need to drop these pathetic duds you "date". They do *nothing* for you. You're so much more valuable than this. *SO MUCH MORE.*




Saoirse said:


> Im so fucking annoyed with myself.
> 
> He treats me like shit. Ive had mutual friendss point it out many, many times. They fucking tell me to stay away from him. I try. So hard. I cant even count how many times Ive tried to break this up. He gets angry, hurtful and threatening. I get scared. I give in.
> 
> I buy him food and cigarettes. I drive him all over town. I give him money for weed, let him borrow my car. I let him have sex with me whenever and wherever he feels like it.
> 
> When things dont go as planned, its my fault. Everything wrong is my fault. I cant do anything right. He hates everything I love- nothing I enjoy is really worthwhile to him.
> 
> Its really fucking sick how his shitty behavior just makes me want to be better for him. It makes me want him to love me more. Be in love with me please.


----------



## Saoirse

I know I need to drop him. I try so hard to let him go. I do it as nicely as possible so he wont get angry, but it never works. I let him blame things on me so we wont fight. I dont trust anything he says.

I dont know how to get rid of him and its SO FUCKING FRUSTRATING.im fucking losing it!!!!!!!!

We arent even "together". I stupidly want (wanted?? IDFK) a relationahip with him cause hes so incredible. We have had so much fun, done so many wonderful things together. I told him I love him and would do anything for him, but he said no. He loves me... but he's not "in love" with me.

I often think that I AM the problem. Im the fuck up. I hear it so often. And he so smart, always coming up with answers as to why Im the big fuck-up.


----------



## Surlysomething

He's using you. You need to see that.

Amazing? With that HUGE character flaw, no way. He has sex with you because you offer it up even when he's an asshole. Really? You buy him stuff? Why? Fuck that, girl. He's not worth it.




Saoirse said:


> I know I need to drop him. I try so hard to let him go. I do it as nicely as possible so he wont get angry, but it never works. I let him blame things on me so we wont fight. I dont trust anything he says.
> 
> I dont know how to get rid of him and its SO FUCKING FRUSTRATING.im fucking losing it!!!!!!!!
> 
> We arent even "together". I stupidly want (wanted?? IDFK) a relationahip with him cause hes so incredible. We have had so much fun, done so many wonderful things together. I told him I love him and would do anything for him, but he said no. He loves me... but he's not "in love" with me.
> 
> I often think that I AM the problem. Im the fuck up. I hear it so often. And he so smart, always coming up with answers as to why Im the big fuck-up.


----------



## Donna

I know I should mind my own business, but I am well past the age of holding my tongue so here goes. Saoirse, as long as you continue to allow him to treat you like crap, than perhaps you ARE a fuck up. For a woman who often says she doesn't care about other people's opinions, you sure do seem to care a lot about this guy's opinion. I don't care if he is the best lover in the world, he treats you like crap and you let him. He is so obviously abusing you psychologically, it's not a large leap to say that he could start to abuse you physically. 

You say you don't know how to get rid of him? Here you go, step by step:

Stop taking his calls.
If you need to, change your damned phone number. 
Don't go to see him.
And if he comes to you tell him to leave. 
If he won't leave, call the police.

Is it going to hurt? Yes. Breaking away from someone you care about, even if that person is hurting you, is never easy. Change, even positive change, is painful. But it's a short term pain and trust me, it will pass. Get some help...talk to a trusted friend or family member. Talk to a counsellor, perhaps one who specializes in helping abuse survivors. You need to learn to love yourself and realize your own self worth. And eventually you will be able to move on emotionally and find a healthy relationship with someone who is amazing and treats you well. 

Or you can continue to let him destroy your sense of self worth.


----------



## Dromond

I have only one thing to add to what Donna said:

Saoirse: It's better to deal with short term pain, no matter how bad it is, than to suffer the long term torture you are subjecting yourself to.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Dromond said:


> I have only one thing to add to what Donna said:
> 
> Saoirse: It's better to deal with short term pain, no matter how bad it is, than to suffer the long term torture you are subjecting yourself to.



A-fucking-men.


----------



## littlefairywren

I've been feeling all tight in the belly and very restless, like something's not right. I'm pretty much "go with the flow" most of the time, so I'm not appreciating this at all.


----------



## CleverBomb

Allergies beyond the ability of Claratin to stop. 

*achoo!*


----------



## Oona

I hand someone paperwork for a transport that needs to be added in for today and they snap at me and tell me about why their job sucks. You're the one that wanted that job. Suck it up, Princess!


----------



## Dromond

I lived in Florida almost two years, and no hurricanes. I'm staying in Mobile, AL for two weeks, and here comes a hurricane. :doh:


----------



## Donna

Dromond said:


> I lived in Florida almost two years, and no hurricanes. I'm staying in Mobile, AL for two weeks, and here comes a hurricane. :doh:



Proof positive that Mother Nature does not have a sense of humor? 

And I am well aware I should not tempt fate by laughing at your potential misery...that storm could take a right hand turn in the middle of the Gulf and land in my backyard. If I see Jim Cantore or a camera crew setting up, I am out of here!


----------



## geekgamer01

It's gorgeous weather out right now....and I no longer have a motorbike to go riding and enjoy this weather on. Grr....


----------



## Oona

geekgamer01 said:


> It's gorgeous weather out right now....and I no longer have a motorbike to go riding and enjoy this weather on. Grr....



I thought it was just down for a while? Is it GONE gone?


----------



## geekgamer01

Oona said:


> I thought it was just down for a while? Is it GONE gone?



Yea, it's gone for good. I had it fixed but while I was out riding Monday night I hit a patch of gravel in the road just as I was taking a turn. The front wheel slid and me and the bike went tumbling.


----------



## x0emnem0x

It's raining.... meh.


----------



## Oona

geekgamer01 said:


> Yea, it's gone for good. I had it fixed but while I was out riding Monday night I hit a patch of gravel in the road just as I was taking a turn. The front wheel slid and me and the bike went tumbling.



You got in another accident? Oh dear... I hope you're ok


----------



## geekgamer01

Not necessarily again lol. The first time I got ran off the road by a driver not paying attention. And that wasn't too bad. This time was definitely an accident though. The bike is totaled and I'm in a brace for my arm.


----------



## CleverBomb

geekgamer01 said:


> Not necessarily again lol. The first time I got ran off the road by a driver not paying attention. And that wasn't too bad. This time was definitely an accident though. The bike is totaled and I'm in a brace for my arm.


OUCH. My condolences on the loss of your bike, and best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Archetypus

Saoirse said:


> I know I need to drop him. I try so hard to let him go. I do it as nicely as possible so he wont get angry, but it never works. I let him blame things on me so we wont fight. I dont trust anything he says.
> 
> I dont know how to get rid of him and its SO FUCKING FRUSTRATING.im fucking losing it!!!!!!!!
> 
> We arent even "together". I stupidly want (wanted?? IDFK) a relationahip with him cause hes so incredible. We have had so much fun, done so many wonderful things together. I told him I love him and would do anything for him, but he said no. He loves me... but he's not "in love" with me.
> 
> I often think that I AM the problem. Im the fuck up. I hear it so often. And he so smart, always coming up with answers as to why Im the big fuck-up.




You seem like a cool & decent person. I hope things get better for you. if you want me to beat him up, just shoot me a line.. :happy:





Also:
The Federal Government & all of it's wicked promulgators. War on Drugs, you say? FUUUUUCK YOOOOOU. Once I've paid off your exorbitant fees and wasted my precious time in your wack ass "therapy" sessions, I intend to smoke every bit of dope in Colorado (and that's a whole lotta dope)...and there isn't a damn thing you can do to stop it.


----------



## Oona

Waking up late, being late to work, co-worker being passive aggressive. 

So all in all, I'd say this entire morning can go suck eggs.


----------



## Emma

The driving instructor promised he'd have the test booked by now so we could use the car to go on holiday. He is bloody useless. Now we have to go via train which will suck as it will take three different trains, a shit load of extra time and the trains don't even have first class because they are all shit local train companies. 

Also the student finance is like a zillion years late being paid and I want to buy new clothes before said holiday. On the plus side, I'm already planning the next holiday with my friend so I feel lucky to have such wonderful friends


----------



## spiritangel

Ugh messages sent into the void of no return (I always hate that)

and that I have cellulitus atm, and that I tried to fix a shelf on one of my craft storage things only to have another come tumbling down and it was full so I need to fix it today.


----------



## spookytwigg

I cannot concentrate at all today... I feel like my mind has drifted off on a holiday and not told me.


----------



## HottiMegan

The stupid dog i didn't want is destroying everything he gets his mouth on.. i'm so mad at my menfolk who promised to take care of the dog. Guess who spends time and HAS to play with the animal i didn't/don't want? ME.. ugh


----------



## missyj1978

People who hold back and don't tell it like it is. Be real with others like you are real with yourself :doh:


----------



## Librarygirl

I spent all day wanting to talk to someone...but by the time I finally saw them I was so wound up and stressed about work stuff I just wittered on and they were terribly calm and reasonable...Which just made me feel worse.

And said person said I seemed a bit 'manic'....When I was probably just trying a bit of meaningful eye contact. : (


----------



## Micara

My 60% paycheck from the government only covers 5/6 of my house payment.

No telling when my next one is coming.


----------



## spookytwigg

Phones ran out of minutes... major annoyance.


----------



## MattB

I'm having a day where, on three separate occasions, my opinion was asked about something only to have the person asking for input do the exact opposite. (Boss- twice, coworker- once...)

Makes one feel all warm and fuzzy about themselves...


----------



## x0emnem0x

I'm pretty sure my boyfriend unblocked his ex on Facebook, twice... The first time she was blocked was when we first started dating. He told me to block her. Then awhile later I found she was unblocked. I thought Facebook might have done it, so I blocked her again. Then his exs cousin posted something about someone (made it sound like it was about his ex cause she was family bashing and talking about family having incest and all that junk) and he asked who it was about. Then I went and searched for her under his name and she popped up (which doesn't happen, if they are blocked)... just sort of worried, annoyed and don't know how to approach the situation without him getting upset at ME for being upset - although I'm the one that should be upset!!! Just all sorts of exhausted. Tired of crap...


----------



## ODFFA

I am just over this last little slither of eye infection sticking around. It's been over two weeks and I am sooo ready to wear contacts and makeup some days, take off these gross-looking glasses and feel more attractive again. 

This has actually been making some legitimate confidence-dents. I really need it to clear up soon......only have so much resilience, y'know? :/


----------



## Amaranthine

ODFFA said:


> I am just over this last little slither of eye infection sticking around. It's been over two weeks and I am sooo ready to wear contacts and makeup some days, take off these gross-looking glasses and feel more attractive again.
> 
> This has actually been making some legitimate confidence-dents. I really need it to clear up soon......only have so much resilience, y'know? :/



While I have a feeling that you could look totally amazing in glasses, I'm glad you're getting better! I definitely understand how dressing up a little can be a boost - I hope you feel as lovely as you deserve when you do :happy:


----------



## ODFFA

Amaranthine said:


> While I have a feeling that you could look totally amazing in glasses, I'm glad you're getting better! I definitely understand how dressing up a little can be a boost - I hope you feel as lovely as you deserve when you do :happy:



Why thank you! :blush: 
The ol' specs aren't too bad at all. They're pretty thick-rimmed because of the lens thickness though, and I just felt better wearing them when I still had a nice mane to balance it out. Getting there! Last stretches always make for a bit more impatience


----------



## Sweetie

I'm not good with electronics and technology.


----------



## Tad

ODFFA said:


> Why thank you! :blush:
> The ol' specs aren't too bad at all. They're pretty thick-rimmed because of the lens thickness though, and I just felt better wearing them when I still had a nice mane to balance it out. Getting there! Last stretches always make for a bit more impatience



If you are looking for something to do to pass the time during this last stretch, you could take pics with the specs on. Just sayin'........ (gals in glasses :wubu: )


----------



## Sweetie

"Cougar - slang : a middle-aged woman seeking a romantic relationship with a younger man" - Merriam-Webster.com

I am so tired of people throwing this word at me. I do not actively seek anyone of a younger age. I am just looking to meet a nice person. I find it totally insulting that anyone who knows me would think this of me.

I'm watching Dr. Phil and I know that I'm not that kind of person. Please, if you have any respect for me as a person, DO NOT CALL ME A COUGAR. Thank you.


----------



## Lovelyone

My niece did my grocery shopping for me. She came back from the store and said, "They don't have this and this and this and this at Walmart. Sorry." 
Hmm, they do not carry potato chips, peanut butter, M&M's, apples, and bread at walmart? I did not know this. YET--she sits in the living room chowing on HER bag of chips and dip and a large bag of M&M's. Interesting.


----------



## CastingPearls

I've amazed myself lately by assembling things I never thought I was capable of putting together, but was promptly humbled by a coffee table I've obliterated with a combination of inept enthusiasm, mislabeled parts, and frustration.

It's now a relatively expensive cat toy until I can pick up a cordless drill, hacksaw, dowels and Elmer's glue, to try to give it one more shot.


----------



## SprocketRocket

This automobile has to go. I love it, but.. It is a turd.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm glad that your visit to the voodoo priestess worked for you. I'm glad that you have balls of steel and can quit "just like that". I'm glad the tabasco sauce enema did wonders for you. STOP TELLING ME TO JUST SUCK IT UP AND QUIT SMOKING!!!!! I have an extremely addictive personality, and, if it were that easy, I would have fucking stopped by now!!!


----------



## MattB

My boss is doing that thing where she emails me reminders last thing at night about things we just discussed a few hours before, then sends me the same reminders by email at 530am...I guess in the event that sleep got in the way of me thinking about work again.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

The fucking BART strikes in the bay area. First time they went on strike, I missed 4 days of work. This time, I'm missing school. This is just getting ridiculous.


----------



## HottiMegan

A few months back, after martial arts class i felt something give way in my foot along with a very loud pop sound. My foot turned bruisy and very puffy for the next two weeks. the pain happened for the next 6 weeks or so. It wasn't a break according to my physical therapist. I stopped having pain in it until we went to my brother's beach wedding in September.. walking on the beach seemed to exacerbate whatever snapped in my foot. I started to get better but martial arts and walking on uneven ground this week feels like i hurt it all over again. I'm limping all over the place. Ugh it hurts and this sucks hard!! I'm annoyed at the fact my body feels like it's falling apart. I sometimes wonder if i started physical fitness too late and my body is shot to shit.


----------



## Rojodi

Asshole brother telling me that cannabis will "cure" my arthritis, like it did his migraines. Um, dummy, you never had migraines, your doctors said so, have said so all along. And, I cannot do cannabis, remember? Remember the asthma-like attacks I had when I'm exposed to it, even the pills?


----------



## Saoirse

Rojodi said:


> Asshole brother telling me that cannabis will "cure" my arthritis, like it did his migraines. Um, dummy, you never had migraines, your doctors said so, have said so all along. And, I cannot do cannabis, remember? Remember the asthma-like attacks I had when I'm exposed to it, even the pills?



That really really sucks for you. I mean that.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Sorry, long vent. 

My boyfriends ex is still lingering around even though they've been broken up for over 6 months (him and I have been dating for almost 5 months). We got together after we had both just gotten out of really shitty relationships. They broke up because she was cheating on him (at least 9 different times), and she was all about drinking and drugs, and then after they broke up she figured out she was pregnant with someone elses TWINS and surprise, the baby daddy didn't stay in the picture. She is lingering by still trying to be best friends with his mother, and they've been talking a lot recently not only on Facebook but on the phone, but she keeps trying to hang out with her (even by suggesting coming to THEIR house and saying MY boyfriend will have to sit in his room while they talk?!) I know she misses _MY_ boyfriend. I have seen proof. But I feel like she is just trying to worm her way back into the picture waaay too hard, and it pisses me off. Not only is she not giving HERSELF a chance to move on and start a life with her twins and be a good mother (if that's what she will be) but she isn't giving my boyfriend and I a chance either. Because when his mom finds out stuff, she tells him sometimes. And that's after the fact that she told me all this stuff she hated about her and made me hate her, but yet befriends her while her son and I are in a relationship? I don't get it. It's just been bugging me and I really wish she would move on with her life because it's doing no one any good!


----------



## Oona

My roommate/friend just told me she hates my homemade cookies and prefers the cheap, poor recipe premade cookie dough. She's the only one that has complained about my baking. Ever. :-/


----------



## Yakatori

You should really try to not take it so personally. After all, it doesn't really mean that you don't bake very well. Because, often, people just tend to prefer whatever it is or however it was from how they were brought-up. (e.g. Wonder-bread and bologna sandwhiches, Ragu sauce out of jar, etc...). Until they've had the opportunity to try something different. Or, maybe, in many cases, for the rest of their lives.

The more important thing is that you have an actual friend who truly feels like they can be % 100 honest with you. That you (both) can "handle-it." Intimacy. Not as easy to come-by as you might think.


----------



## Oona

Yakatori said:


> You should really try to not take it so personally. After all, it doesn't really mean that you don't bake very well. Because, often, people just tend to prefer whatever it is or however it was from how they were brought-up. (e.g. Wonder-bread and bologna sandwhiches, Ragu sauce out of jar, etc...). Until they've had the opportunity to try something different. Or, maybe, in many cases, for the rest of their lives.
> 
> The more important thing is that you have an actual friend who truly feels like they can be % 100 honest with you. That you (both) can "handle-it." Intimacy. Not as easy to come-by as you might think.




I know I shouldn't take it so personal, but I pride myself on my cooking/baking skills. And to have someone blatantly say they hate it hurts.


----------



## CleverBomb

Yakatori said:


> You should really try to not take it so personally. After all, it doesn't really mean that you don't bake very well. *Because, often, people just tend to prefer whatever it is or however it was from how they were brought-up. (e.g. Wonder-bread and bologna sandwhiches, Ragu sauce out of jar, etc...). Until they've had the opportunity to try something different. Or, maybe, in many cases, for the rest of their lives.*
> 
> The more important thing is that you have an actual friend who truly feels like they can be % 100 honest with you. That you (both) can "handle-it." Intimacy. Not as easy to come-by as you might think.



Bolded for truth.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Oona said:


> My roommate/friend just told me she hates my homemade cookies and prefers the cheap, poor recipe premade cookie dough. She's the only one that has complained about my baking. Ever. :-/



Anytime you want to bake, lady, my mailbox is open. LOL. Seriously, how ungrateful can someone be? I'm sure your baking is amazing.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Oona said:


> My roommate/friend just told me she hates my homemade cookies and prefers the cheap, poor recipe premade cookie dough. She's the only one that has complained about my baking. Ever. :-/



What a bitch... lol tell her to go out and buy her own damn cookies then and that she should learn trying to be nice! It's not like you had to give her any.


----------



## CastingPearls

Being unable to sleep at now 2:26 am is not so bad, since I'm a lifelong insomniac. 

I think it's the fact that my trunk latch is stuck and I can't get to the remaining things in my car that I need to bring into the house, some of which are sentimental things. I don't know anyone in the area and my upstairs neighbor sleeps days so I don't want to wake him as helpful as he's been. 

Also, I really dread visiting my dad and gran in the nursing home because I know while it will be short and I can leave anytime, the verbal abuse and guilting is something that I've been happy to live without since July. Yes, I should go. Yes, I'll go again before Thanksgiving and Christmas because I love them but I don't really want to for so many reasons.


----------



## Marlayna

x0emnem0x said:


> Sorry, long vent.
> 
> My boyfriends ex is still lingering around even though they've been broken up for over 6 months (him and I have been dating for almost 5 months). We got together after we had both just gotten out of really shitty relationships. They broke up because she was cheating on him (at least 9 different times), and she was all about drinking and drugs, and then after they broke up she figured out she was pregnant with someone elses TWINS and surprise, the baby daddy didn't stay in the picture. She is lingering by still trying to be best friends with his mother, and they've been talking a lot recently not only on Facebook but on the phone, but she keeps trying to hang out with her (even by suggesting coming to THEIR house and saying MY boyfriend will have to sit in his room while they talk?!) I know she misses _MY_ boyfriend. I have seen proof. But I feel like she is just trying to worm her way back into the picture waaay too hard, and it pisses me off. Not only is she not giving HERSELF a chance to move on and start a life with her twins and be a good mother (if that's what she will be) but she isn't giving my boyfriend and I a chance either. Because when his mom finds out stuff, she tells him sometimes. And that's after the fact that she told me all this stuff she hated about her and made me hate her, but yet befriends her while her son and I are in a relationship? I don't get it. It's just been bugging me and I really wish she would move on with her life because it's doing no one any good!


I sure don't blame you for being annoyed. Why would his mom want to be so chummy with a girl who cheated on her son? The whole situation carries a lot of drama with it, so I'd step back a bit and see how it plays out, before I got in any deeper, if I were you. I know you didn't ask for advice, but relationships are hard enough without a third party trying to horn in........ Good luck.


----------



## spiritangel

Trying to reason with people without my dims back up about such things as Haes, and the fact that you can be healthy and fat 

worst part is its an Aussies only group and you have to be in another group to be added to it

Ugh, so many diet industry brainwashed people and It breaks my heart to hear women hating on their bodies and using their own diagnosis's to say every person over a set size is going to have problems and issues with their bodies

ugh must stop saying sane sensible things and just let it go....


----------



## spookytwigg

I have been having extra annoying anxiety attacks recently and it's completely destroying me. I'm getting sick of not being able to convince my brain to calm down and let me do things.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm sick. I am having dizzy spells and am very tired. I'm still expected to make everyone's meals and manage the household. I wanted just one day off to be lazy and rest as much as possible.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Sorry, I am about to post a really long rant, you've been warned... just ignore, I needed somewhere to vent.

I’m feeling pretty hurt right now, I won’t lie… Other than that I’m utterly confused. I think my boyfriend is trying to find friends, but is doing it in a way that he seems to not care whether I am uncomfortable with it. When I was there the other day (we're in a long distance relationship, 3 hours), we stopped by his old friends house who he hasn’t really seen or talked to in forever. We’ve been dating for 5 months and he never hung out with anyone until recently being his cousin and these two people… These two people, one happens to be his ex of a year ago and her husband. When they dated, she was still married, and my boyfriend basically chased her husband out of the house, and had her kids calling him daddy… Now I feel that I have ALL the reason in the world to feel uncomfortable with this. Even though he told me that when they dated it was only so he had a place to live - but I don’t think she ever really realized that. He told me that him and the husband talked and they he said he was over it and it's in the past, but it's still so weird... The past 3 days he didn’t have a phone and was going over there staying up all night and playing Magic with her husband. I was going nuts, not having any idea if he was there or at home because I had no way to ask. Now he has a phone but tells me he has been going over there to help out around the house (they just had a baby, so I guess it’s kinda crazy)… Regardless, I trust him, I really do - I do not believe that he would cheat on me seeing as how his heart was broken beforehand by someone who cheated on him numerous times, after he spent 4 years of his life with her, but I certainly do no trust the female whom he has been hanging out with. Especially since we swapped some awkward words the first month of our relationship, she was posting about how "you may have him now but I have loved that face for 5 years" and all this crap... This would be easier if I was there, if I was able to get to know her and them as people rather than just meeting them one time. Now he has a phone but he barely bothers to text me cause he’s “busy” and he’s “helping”… I just texted him and now he’s “driving” to go get baby formula from her parents or something. I don't know why he just thinks it's his responsibility, or why he is even doing it... I don’t even know but with the fact that I am on my period I have been miserable and crying for two days straight and I literally just don’t even know what to think. I hate that I try to hang out with my friends and he guilt-trips me and says that I shouldn’t and that it’s not a good environment and I know it, but then I meet his friends ONE TIME for maybe 4 hours and then he goes over there nightly and expects me to be okay with it? I just don’t understand and I am so frustrated that I try to make him so happy and do what he wants but then he just does what he wants without any concern for my feelings… I really just don’t know what to do.


----------



## Lovelyone

I am annoyed that people think that it's okay to treat fat people like they are second class citizens. I get so frustrated when a friend tells me that they are having to endure fat bigotry. It just makes me realize that we still have a long way to go before we are truly accepted.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm annoyed at my clumsiness. I slipped in the bathtub last night while getting in. My whole right leg is sore and tender. I'm going to the gym today to do some stationary biking and sitting in the hot tub.


----------



## Mathias

I can't get rid of this feeling where I always feel like I can't do anything right at work, no matter how many hoops I jump through. It's making me a nervous wreck.


----------



## Saoirse

Im going to tell you something you already feel, and its not because you're on your period.

*You boyfriend is being SHADY.*

Talk to him, tell him how you feel and what he can do to remedy the situation. If he really likes you, he will respect your wishes.





x0emnem0x said:


> Sorry, I am about to post a really long rant, you've been warned... just ignore, I needed somewhere to vent.
> 
> Im feeling pretty hurt right now, I wont lie Other than that Im utterly confused. I think my boyfriend is trying to find friends, but is doing it in a way that he seems to not care whether I am uncomfortable with it. When I was there the other day (we're in a long distance relationship, 3 hours), we stopped by his old friends house who he hasnt really seen or talked to in forever. Weve been dating for 5 months and he never hung out with anyone until recently being his cousin and these two people These two people, one happens to be his ex of a year ago and her husband. When they dated, she was still married, and my boyfriend basically chased her husband out of the house, and had her kids calling him daddy Now I feel that I have ALL the reason in the world to feel uncomfortable with this. Even though he told me that when they dated it was only so he had a place to live - but I dont think she ever really realized that. He told me that him and the husband talked and they he said he was over it and it's in the past, but it's still so weird... The past 3 days he didnt have a phone and was going over there staying up all night and playing Magic with her husband. I was going nuts, not having any idea if he was there or at home because I had no way to ask. Now he has a phone but tells me he has been going over there to help out around the house (they just had a baby, so I guess its kinda crazy) Regardless, I trust him, I really do - I do not believe that he would cheat on me seeing as how his heart was broken beforehand by someone who cheated on him numerous times, after he spent 4 years of his life with her, but I certainly do no trust the female whom he has been hanging out with. Especially since we swapped some awkward words the first month of our relationship, she was posting about how "you may have him now but I have loved that face for 5 years" and all this crap... This would be easier if I was there, if I was able to get to know her and them as people rather than just meeting them one time. Now he has a phone but he barely bothers to text me cause hes busy and hes helping I just texted him and now hes driving to go get baby formula from her parents or something. I don't know why he just thinks it's his responsibility, or why he is even doing it... I dont even know but with the fact that I am on my period I have been miserable and crying for two days straight and I literally just dont even know what to think. I hate that I try to hang out with my friends and he guilt-trips me and says that I shouldnt and that its not a good environment and I know it, but then I meet his friends ONE TIME for maybe 4 hours and then he goes over there nightly and expects me to be okay with it? I just dont understand and I am so frustrated that I try to make him so happy and do what he wants but then he just does what he wants without any concern for my feelings I really just dont know what to do.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Saoirse said:


> Im going to tell you something you already feel, and its not because you're on your period.
> 
> *You boyfriend is being SHADY.*
> 
> Talk to him, tell him how you feel and what he can do to remedy the situation. If he really likes you, he will respect your wishes.



Definitely true. And it is shady as hell! I talked to him today... things are a little better but I am still uncomfortable with the entire situation. He keeps changing the things he does around as if it's his family and his life... they lost their babysitter so I think that's why he is helping, because they have 3 kids and it's hard to pay attention to the other two with a newborn. People DO it, of course, but I don't see why he needs to help so much considering he hasn't talked to these people well over probably a year, not to mention the entire time we've been together...


----------



## largenlovely

I've caught this stupid cold for the second time. I had it a couple months ago and now round two  and I'm a total baby when I'm sick. I just lay around and do absolutely nothing. Blah ..I hope it ends sooner than it did the last time I had it.


----------



## x0emnem0x

He broke up with me...


----------



## vardon_grip

x0emnem0x said:


> He broke up with me...



You dodged a bullet.


----------



## x0emnem0x

vardon_grip said:


> You dodged a bullet.



I keep telling myself that... It's been a really rough couple days.


----------



## Oona

I passed out for an hour and a half and now I'm wide awake. It's 1am...


----------



## Lovelyone

The nation of cell phone users who think that socializing means to sit in the same room and text one another. Those same people are so busy "checking their phones" that they do not realize that their own children are getting into things that they shouldn't be because the people who are supposed to be watching them are addicted to their phones.


----------



## Tracyarts

I've got a cold. I don't feel bad enough to just stay in bed, but I don't feel up to doing much more than that. I'm going back and forth from the computer to sitting in front of the tv and knitting. At least I'm making progress on my sweater.

Tracy


----------



## Fuzzy

I take a pain med to calm the nerve pain in my feet so I can sleep. But I can only get enough meds to last me a month, so I can't take more in the middle of the night if I need more, because then I won't have that dose at the end of the month. Bleah.

So if I can't sleep because of nerve pain... I stay up and Minecraft. :doh:


----------



## penguin

I was snuggling on the couch with my sick daughter, trying to catch up on some uni reading, and I managed to do something to my hip to make it kill. I was leaning at a funny angle, I guess, but now I'm in a lot of pain when I move. UGH. She's been sick with a virus and now a cold, and I really don't need this pain on top of everything else.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

penguin said:


> I was snuggling on the couch with my sick daughter, trying to catch up on some uni reading, and I managed to do something to my hip to make it kill. I was leaning at a funny angle, I guess, but now I'm in a lot of pain when I move. UGH. She's been sick with a virus and now a cold, and I really don't need this pain on top of everything else.



Ouch! Hope the pain goes away as quickly as possible!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The new YouTube comment system. Its so messed up, why do they always got to ruin the layout on YouTube?


----------



## x0emnem0x

ClutchingIA19 said:


> The new YouTube comment system. Its so messed up, why do they always got to ruin the layout on YouTube?



I agreeeee so bad. It's Google. Google has been taking over everything and RUINING it in the process. I despise Google. They were only good for one thing - Googling.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I despise Google for developing Driverless Cars


----------



## HottiMegan

My back is spasming. It's a new area, not my usual area. I have an appointment with a personal trainer today.. not cool.


----------



## terpsichore

people (work/school-related) who expect everything to be "ASAP!!!!!" NOWNOWNOW RIGHT THIS SECOND DROP WHATEVER YOU'RE DOING when they require something from me, but when I need something, they can take ages to get back to me. so rude. 

(also I freaking hate "ASAP" with the fiery passion of a thousand suns. it's not even a real word, and it comes off as impatient and demanding. maybe that's just me but i hate it so much that when i get a note on my schedule I will angrily scratch out any ASAP!!!!!'s because otherwise they will make me rage every time i look at my paper.)


----------



## Oona

I don't know what I did, but my back hurts like it did the weeks immediately following my car accident. I know for a fact I did nothing to re-break the bones, but it sure as heck feels like I did. 

I'm at work, so I can't take my friendly narcotics to kill the pain and my boss won't let me leave even though ALL of my work is done.


----------



## largenlovely

I started getting over the toughest part of the cold and now everybody around here has the 24 hour stomach flu :-/ my Gramma has a cast iron stomach and even she threw up. I have a pretty bad phobia of vomiting *sigh* I ran out and got a large bottle of liquid probiotics and have been taking 2 Tbsp every two hours like they told me to and i have a prescription for zofran for nausea and between those two, it seems to be working so far *knock on wood *

But I'm coughing and still having to blow my nose periodically with strong bouts of nausea off and on. I'm hoping the probiotics and zofran Stave it all off. But this sucks


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

x0emnem0x said:


> He broke up with me...



Hugs!! Maybe it was for the best, considering...regardless it will get better. Just hang in there. xoxo


----------



## x0emnem0x

Stayed up an hour later than usualy (7 am) and ended up sleeping til 5, and it's already dark outside.... ughhh.


----------



## CleverBomb

Something in The Olive Garden's food doesn't agree with me. Gah.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm tired of not being fondled and touched and more.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

HottiMegan said:


> I'm tired of not being fondled and touched and more.



Your posts like this break my heart.  I really wish I knew what to say or how to help... I would be miserable in that situation, and I just really feel for you. Hubby is still unwilling to talk to his doctor or do anything to make things better?


----------



## Dromond

CleverBomb said:


> Something in The Olive Garden's food doesn't agree with me. Gah.



You deserve it for going to Olive Garden. Bleagh.


----------



## Lovelyone

Due to finances we will yet again not be having a Thanksgiving Dinner. *sigh*


----------



## LeoGibson

CleverBomb said:


> Something in The Olive Garden's food doesn't agree with me. Gah.





Dromond said:


> You deserve it for going to Olive Garden. Bleagh.



I'm totally +1 with Dromond on this. You went to Olive Garden for Italian cuisine. You get what you get!!:doh:


----------



## daddyoh70

Dromond said:


> You deserve it for going to Olive Garden. Bleagh.





LeoGibson said:


> I'm totally +1 with Dromond on this. You went to Olive Garden for Italian cuisine. You get what you get!!:doh:



Add me to that list gentlemen. 

View attachment OliveGarden.jpg


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The horrible feeling of dry skin on the hands and wrist.


----------



## CleverBomb

Dromond said:


> You deserve it for going to Olive Garden. Bleagh.





LeoGibson said:


> I'm totally +1 with Dromond on this. You went to Olive Garden for Italian cuisine. You get what you get!!:doh:





daddyoh70 said:


> Add me to that list gentlemen.


Yeah, yeah. Wasn't really my choice. Though it could have been worse -- at least it wasn't Red Lobster.


----------



## Rojodi

daddyoh70 said:


> Add me to that list gentlemen.



Olive Garden is just enough Italian for the masses who can't get to a good mom and pop Italian restaurant.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm freezing and cant seem to warm up!!


----------



## Oona

My house has been overrun by children! There are 8 kids here, all between the ages of 2-8. They are loud, hyper, and unruly. I am literally locked in my room to avoid them. I went out to the store and came back to find some of them IN MY ROOM playing on my Xbox! 

Has no one taught them the importance of personal space?! 

I get it... they are my roommates nieces and nephews, but ffs...


----------



## x0emnem0x

Oona said:


> My house has been overrun by children! There are 8 kids here, all between the ages of 2-8. They are loud, hyper, and unruly. I am literally locked in my room to avoid them. I went out to the store and came back to find some of them IN MY ROOM playing on my Xbox!
> 
> Has no one taught them the importance of personal space?!
> 
> I get it... they are my roommates nieces and nephews, but ffs...



Ummm annoying, and your roommate should be respectful enough at least your possessions to not let them just go into your room and use your shit. That's just rude as hell.


----------



## Oona

x0emnem0x said:


> Ummm annoying, and your roommate should be respectful enough at least your possessions to not let them just go into your room and use your shit. That's just rude as hell.



Seriously. I bought a new door knob with a lock so I can lock my room now.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Also, I am annoyed because of this piece of crap Galaxy Axiom, I delete 3 apps just to download one and now I have a permanent error saying I have no room on my phone let alone somehow my SD card is full and won't let me use Instagram. Really it's ridiculous.


----------



## CleverBomb

You may have to reflash the operating system. This may require root access; if you want to save the data in the apps you don't intend to delete, you will need root access and something like Titanium Backup. 

Your cellphone provider might be able to steer you in the right direction. If not, try looking it up on xda-developers.com (but they assume a certain degree of understanding of Android).

I'm having a similar issue with my relic Infuse4G -- I can't get the data in one app to go away even after multiple resets and de/re-install cycles.

I may have to try overwriting it with data from a known-good copy of the app from another device; even then I'm not optimistic.


----------



## Fuzzy

I can't get my minecraft mod to compile. I must be in thinking in C# and not in Java. meh.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Fuzzy said:


> I can't get my minecraft mod to compile. I must be in thinking in C# and not in Java. meh.



I'm annoyed that I haven't played Minecraft in ages. I miss that game... sometimes I go through spouts of addiction to it and play it for months but then I just stopped playing awhile back... I need to get back into it!


----------



## Fuzzy

x0emnem0x said:


> I'm annoyed that I haven't played Minecraft in ages. I miss that game... sometimes I go through spouts of addiction to it and play it for months but then I just stopped playing awhile back... I need to get back into it!



Minecraft continues to be updated with more features and more blocks. The current version (1.7.2) features horses, stained glass, mob children ( you thought zombies were annoying.. zombie kids are faster, shorter, and usually hit you before you know they're there. 

My mod combines some of the features of "Feed the Beast" that I like, but would rather have in the vanilla version. 

"Just one more block"


----------



## x0emnem0x

Fuzzy said:


> Minecraft continues to be updated with more features and more blocks. The current version (1.7.2) features horses, stained glass, mob children ( you thought zombies were annoying.. zombie kids are faster, shorter, and usually hit you before you know they're there.
> 
> My mod combines some of the features of "Feed the Beast" that I like, but would rather have in the vanilla version.
> 
> "Just one more block"



OHMYGOD THERE ARE MOB CHILDREN.
I HAVE TO SEE THIS.


----------



## Fuzzy

Ender kids are really annoying. Its easy to avoid looking at Endermen because they're three blocks tall.. but Ender kids catch you looking at them everytime.. and if you attack the Ender kid.. Endermen are on you like white on rice.


----------



## HottiMegan

My lower belly is pretty much numb, constantly, after having 2 c-sections. It's itchy right now and scratching does nothing! I could scratch until i bleed with no relief. That is super annoying!!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

They are coming up with a sequel to "It's a wonderfull life." How on Earth do you come up with that?


----------



## penguin

End of year finances, gah. The textbooks I need for my next two courses, getting my daughter's book list for next year, on top of regular bills, Christmas, and knowing there'll be an electricity bill soon. I'm glad these tablets I'm on are working, so I can worry about it without completely freaking out. It doesn't help solve the problems, but it's easier now that the anxiety is lessened.


----------



## Amaranthine

penguin said:


> End of year finances, gah. The textbooks I need for my next two courses, getting my daughter's book list for next year, on top of regular bills, Christmas, and knowing there'll be an electricity bill soon. I'm glad these tablets I'm on are working, so I can worry about it without completely freaking out. It doesn't help solve the problems, but it's easier now that the anxiety is lessened.



Have you tried looking for the textbooks online? There's plenty of sites where you can search for free ebooks/pdfs and often, you can find a surprising number of the books you need (or at least I do.) Textbooks are so ungodly expensive I find it difficult to feel guilty about it.


----------



## Oona

penguin said:


> End of year finances, gah. The textbooks I need for my next two courses, getting my daughter's book list for next year, on top of regular bills, Christmas, and knowing there'll be an electricity bill soon. I'm glad these tablets I'm on are working, so I can worry about it without completely freaking out. It doesn't help solve the problems, but it's easier now that the anxiety is lessened.





Amaranthine said:


> Have you tried looking for the textbooks online? There's plenty of sites where you can search for free ebooks/pdfs and often, you can find a surprising number of the books you need (or at least I do.) Textbooks are so ungodly expensive I find it difficult to feel guilty about it.




I'm thankful that my books are part of my tuition, so the cost isn't immediate and scary (though my student loans are atrocious! lol)


----------



## penguin

Amaranthine said:


> Have you tried looking for the textbooks online? There's plenty of sites where you can search for free ebooks/pdfs and often, you can find a surprising number of the books you need (or at least I do.) Textbooks are so ungodly expensive I find it difficult to feel guilty about it.



I have looked, and can't find them  It will be cheaper to order them through bookdepository rather than unibooks (the preferred site), but it's still out of my budget for now. I don't think they're in ebook form (officially or not), so I'll have to try to figure it all out. 



Oona said:


> I'm thankful that my books are part of my tuition, so the cost isn't immediate and scary (though my student loans are atrocious! lol)



I don't need that many books, these are only the third and fourth I'll have to purchase this year. They supply the readings we need (I'm studying online, so it's all mailed out/available for download), but I'll need to get these books soon.


----------



## Dromond

My life feels like I'm sitting in the audience of a bad live reality TV show.


----------



## spiritangel

penguin said:


> End of year finances, gah. The textbooks I need for my next two courses, getting my daughter's book list for next year, on top of regular bills, Christmas, and knowing there'll be an electricity bill soon. I'm glad these tablets I'm on are working, so I can worry about it without completely freaking out. It doesn't help solve the problems, but it's easier now that the anxiety is lessened.



Just a thought try on gumtree, or the trading post and even ebay sometimes people are selling off their old ones 

also look on the UNI site they may have a place for people to sell their old textbooks just some ideas there may even be some fb groups for people to sell their textbooks in 

I get the money thing all to well after the bash this weekend I will have far to many months of things being super tight but it is worth it to be able to go and have some fun for a change.


IC I am fighting every instinct and urge to crawl back into bed after a week of being really sick and bad insomnia because I really dont want to cancel my Sydney trip


----------



## ScreamingChicken

My family (okay, my sister) decided to move the Thanksgiving meal at lunch time instead of dinner time. It was originally a dinner time meal because I was the only one who had lunch time commitments elsewhere. She does this to accommodate her father in law. 

And to top it off, she had the cajones to ask me if I was bringing my dish over early....Seriously? I must have been obviously pissed because she backed off. My brother was flabbergasted when I told him this.

I am so ticked at my sister acting like she is the queen of the mountain.


----------



## ODFFA

Both my continental cushions have been destroyed by our dogs. [Read: No more FFA cuddling devices]. 

Must....find.....replacement(s)! :huh:


----------



## Fuzzy

My foot. -_-


----------



## penguin

spiritangel said:


> Just a thought try on gumtree, or the trading post and even ebay sometimes people are selling off their old ones



I'll keep looking around. It's just a bad time of year to need new books


----------



## Oona

My roommates 6 year old. I understand she's just a kid, but ffs, if I say don't touch the damn window tint, don't freaking touch it!


----------



## Rojodi

The Doctor Who Google Doodle game!

:doh:

It's so distracting!


----------



## HottiMegan

My eyes wont stop watering. so lame


----------



## x0emnem0x

Found out a lot about my ex from his mother yesterday, didn't help much but it's just been annoying me. When we got into a fight and he dumped me, he told me that he was unhappy for the last month of our relationship and then later changed it to being unhappy 4/5 of the months of our relationship. Well, apparently he told his mother for the last two months of our relationship that he didn't know how to end it with me, but kept it going. So basically he was a coward. The other thing that annoys me is he told me that he had already moved on when he dumped me which is messed up because the girl he is with now he met the same day, the last time I was there with him, and he got with her 4 days after dumping me. Not only that, but it's only been 3 weeks and he is moving in with her.... I know I am better off, both of his ex girlfriends and even his mother told me that I deserve better and that he is a total asshole. I know he is but it still hurts. It's getting easier day by day which I can appreciate, but I hate that my first real love, real relationship, real everything, was with someone that was so full of hate, lies, and that he was so fake... I'm better off, I know, but it still hurts... Honestly part of me believes he is with her because she slaves for him, she is a bigger woman like much bigger than myself and not that I have anything against her, she is nice, but she really slaves for him. She cooks and cleans and pays for everything for him and he hasn't had a real job in four years, yet called me lazy... If anything she is looking for love in the wrong places, I assume because when they started dating she was still going through a divorce and bootycalling exs of hers. But whatever, if he is happy they can be happy. I just feel like he is using her, but at least he's not using me anymore. She will learn sooner or late that he isn't going to get a job and only works odd jobs and he'll run back to his mom like he always does...


----------



## azerty

May you find courage and peace as soon as possible to overcome this relation


----------



## Surlysomething

First loves and losses are always very hard. Give yourself some time to grieve and be sad. Do things that comfort you and calm you.


You'll be ok, promise.





x0emnem0x said:


> I'm better off, I know, but it still hurts...


----------



## Saoirse

Als it was only 5 months and he sound like a tool. No loss.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Saoirse said:


> Als it was only 5 months and he sound like a tool. No loss.



I know it was only 5 months, but it meant a lot to me because he was my first everything, mostly sexually, that's why it's so hard for me to let go... my first real serious relationships complete with fights and making up... it was very important to me.


----------



## CleverBomb

This afternoon I was going over an outline for a speech for my public speaking course, and neither of the two fellow students I was grouped with knew what the Senate Filibuster was. Ok, one was a first-year student, and the other a naturalized foreigner, so that was almost understandable. Not everyone paid attention in civics class.

At the end of the class period, my instructor went over the draft outline... and asked me what a filibuster was!

I'll grant that PoliSci isn't necessarily a core competency for an adjunct professor in a communication course -- but really? Am I really that unusual in knowing this and caring about it? It would explain a lot about the state of American political discourse, if so.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

CleverBomb said:


> At the end of the class period, my instructor went over the draft outline... and asked me what a filibuster was!



Oh Gawd, I hope you're wrong. Did the instructor have a quizzical look on his/her face? Astonishment? Challenge? I can't believe ignorance (but my fingers are crossed).


----------



## CleverBomb

Quizzical, if anything. The person (I'm deliberately obfuscating gender, and to the extent possible, identity) thought the word meant something like "blunder, (or a rambling word-salad used to cover up for a blunder)" and had no idea what I was talking about. I could understand not knowing about the recent developments (Nuke option for non-Supreme Court appointments -- my topic; it had to be a current event) and I think the person figured it out/remembered once I explained. Probably hadn't had use for the term since high school civics, and that only enough to pass the class at the time. Not everyone cares about government except in the abstract. Disappointing though.


----------



## Yakatori

The term in the sense that you're using it is adapted from Spanish, not in use in the English language until the mid 19th century. And somewhat of a political or procedural oddity? (i.e. not how how things are normally done). Yes, it's especially topical right now. But, consider that there are more ("regular") Americans who can't readily & in sequential order name all of the amendments to the Constitution, but-still might grasp some basic sense of the essence what a filibuster is just because of references in popular culture. Which piece is, really, more important?

So, I'm guessing your professor's original background is something in the humanities (English, Writing- maybe?) And they're fluent in a language other than English...which might cause them to second-guess the connection between the meaning as you're applying it and the corresponding root-words? Like, they have, often-enough, several competing ideas of what a particular turn of phrase means or could possibly mean and, depending on context, can readily dial-back from one to another. And, therefore, have no qualms about seeming dumb by asking "_Oh, what do you mean by that?_"


----------



## x0emnem0x

Haaaangover.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Oh, more to make my day. Thoroughly pissed off. It's bad enough that the people I consider my "friends" always happen to break our plans or ignore me the day we have plans so I said fuck it and gave up trying to make plans. But I figured my sister would be the one person that when she said okay we can do this that she would mean it but yet again he she is texting me saying "I don't know when I'll be back and I have to be home at 3:30 to get ready for work." We were supposed to go to the gym and she told me she was going to the store 2 hours ago but didn't let me in on the fact that she went to 4 different places and NOW is finally getting actual food groceries. So I've been sitting here ready for 3 hours not eating cause I was going to go grab something with her and probably for nothing because she's not going to go to the gym with me. Well it's not for nothing, I'll probably still go, but I'm uber pissed off about it. Tired of trying to make plans and them never working out because people say oh yeah we can do that but then change their mind last minute. Figure your shit out! 

TL;DR - Tired of people breaking plans figure your shit out!


----------



## Saoirse

How am I supposed to forget about him when we work at the same place? Sure he works in a different building, and he hardly ever ventures out of that hobbit hole, but sometimes he does and I see him and he smiles and says hey and errrmahgerrrrf i want to tell everyone around me- I GET NAKED WITH THAT SEXY DUDE!

Used to... he knows he hurt my feelings the other morning.


----------



## CleverBomb

Yakatori said:


> The term in the sense that you're using it is adapted from Spanish, not in use in the English language until the mid 19th century. And somewhat of a political or procedural oddity? (i.e. not how how things are normally done). Yes, it's especially topical right now. But, consider that there are more ("regular") Americans who can't readily & in sequential order name all of the amendments to the Constitution, but-still might grasp some basic sense of the essence what a filibuster is just because of references in popular culture. Which piece is, really, more important?
> 
> So, I'm guessing your professor's original background is something in the humanities (English, Writing- maybe?) And they're fluent in a language other than English...which might cause them to second-guess the connection between the meaning as you're applying it and the corresponding root-words? Like, they have, often-enough, several competing ideas of what a particular turn of phrase means or could possibly mean and, depending on context, can readily dial-back from one to another. And, therefore, have no qualms about seeming dumb by asking "_Oh, what do you mean by that?_"


You're probably right, or close enough not to matter (aside from the English as second language part).


----------



## Lovelyone

For the fourth year in a row, my "family" has decided to let Thanksgiving day pass us by without the traditional meal. If all works out well for me I will have my own place to have my Thanksgiving meal next year.


----------



## CAMellie

My husband and I are soon going to be homeless for about a month while we wait for our apartment. When my husband asked my mother-in-law if we could stay with my in-laws during that time (they have 3 empty bedrooms), my mother-in-law told my husband no because she wouldn't be able to stop herself from confronting me about the "atrocities" I have committed against the family. My husband and I have known each other for 7 years, have been a couple for 6 years, got engaged 4 years ago, and have been married for 2 years. During all this time, I have been in my mother-in-law's company a total of 4 times (her preference) and have exchanged a total of maybe 6 sentences? or so. I get along just fine with my father-in-law, my sister-in-law, and 2 of my 3 brothers-in-law. I am only on the outs with my husband's youngest brother and that's because he acted like a man-whore with one of my sisters...something he would definitely have NOT shared with his mother!
All that being said...what in the holy HELL have I done to that woman to have her be willing to let her son be homeless just to avoid me?!?!?!?!?!?! What are these "atrocities" that I have committed?!?!?! When pressed by my husband she would only repeat herself...no examples of things I may have done or anything. How does one argue with that??? How does one defend themself against a blind prejudicial hatred? When I first started dating my husband...BEFORE I EVEN MET THE WOMAN!!!!...she said I was "too old, too fat, and obviously white trash".
I'm at my wit's end.


----------



## azerty

Hope you find a rapid solution to this problem


----------



## Dromond

I'm watching Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith on Spike TV, and just got to the part where Anakin becomes Vader. He goes from being all emo over betraying Samuel L. Jackson to kneeling before Sideous and calling him "master." IT MAKES NO SENSE!!!


----------



## Fuzzy

About 9 inches of snow outside.. brr.. and still snowing..


----------



## HottiMegan

Despite taking a 24 hour dose of zyrtec, my arms are covered in hives. I'm sooo itchy! I don't know what's up! I've been getting hives since i got my cold. Maybe my immune system is outta whack.


----------



## CleverBomb

Is it possible that your "cold" is actually a severe allergic reaction to something? I once thought I'd come down with a severe respiratory infection, but realized it was actually a food allergy after a couple of weeks.

Try switching antihistamines (to Claratin or Allegra, or their generic equivalents) and see if that helps.


----------



## Librarygirl

Feeling both annoyed and disappointed with people who seem to doubt me. If I say I'll do something, I will. No need to go above my head to my boss, or check if I've done things with a colleague. 

Petty little work situations, but cos they involve people I (thought I) liked and respected, it really offends me. Some of these situations all stem from other people failing to listen to me/ read my emails in the first place.

It's hard enough working in an area that isn't what I studied, but I'd hope that people might at least value my integrity.

And I'm also annoyed as I do realize that the way this stuff upsets me would prob suggest I'm not as over bad past experiences like workplace bullying as I thought.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The middle of my right foot has been bothering me since this morning. Hopefully my new inserts will cure the problem.


----------



## CAMellie

Somehow my husband texting his brother to tell him they have to go hang out somewhere else because I'm sick and not up for company turned into me not having my priorities straight and wanting us to be homeless. I...I just can't win with that damned family!


----------



## HottiMegan

CleverBomb said:


> Is it possible that your "cold" is actually a severe allergic reaction to something? I once thought I'd come down with a severe respiratory infection, but realized it was actually a food allergy after a couple of weeks.
> 
> Try switching antihistamines (to Claratin or Allegra, or their generic equivalents) and see if that helps.



The puzzling thing is that nothing has changed in my diet or environment. I am half wondering if it's the dog's fault. I had to start taking the zyrtec when we got him because my allergies got bad with him. I once hung out with a dog only to have my eyes swell to look like i've been beaten up. We thought it was my allergies relating to a hike in the park, but now we're thinking I'm allergic to dogs. (we've had our dog for about 4 months)


----------



## ButlerGirl09

This dissertation will be the death of me...


----------



## penguin

Anxiety. Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.


----------



## ODFFA

My dad (again).

He just leaves the door wide open and our new puppy Zorro almost went wandering the streets by himself. Just when I thought "maybe I can go and relax for an hour or so and leave the dogs with him." Baaaad idea. And I don't know how many more times I need to calmly explain why it's important for him to help us be consistent.

Thanks, dad. Also for making it very clear that you don't really want to drive me to Zorro's class tonight. Not that I was ever in doubt, but really, you went the extra mile today with your not-giving-a-fuck-about-anything-ness. You're just a pleasure of a person. 

Sorry folks, there's really no other appropriate place I can get this out right now.


----------



## Lovelyone

People who don't have respect for another person's items. GRRRRRRRR.


----------



## Victoria08

I work at a plus-size clothing store and I have lost weight over the past 2 years. I now have customers that tell me I should work somewhere else because I am no longer 'one of them'. It's ridiculous, it's judgmental, and it's upsetting. I was perfectly capable of doing my job at a size 28 and I'm still perfectly capable of doing my job at a size 14.

(I'm hoping this doesn't offend anyone on here. I'm just tired of being judged by my size...first I'm too big and now I'm too small. Sigh.)


----------



## Mishty

No matter how hard I try....I can't pull myself out of this Holiday funk.


----------



## Jack Secret

penguin said:


> Anxiety. Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.



I am in the same boat you are I'm pretty sure that mine is postoperative. Gallbladder, for me.

Even Xanax really doesn't help much. :sad:


----------



## x0emnem0x

I am just uber tired and I have to babysit from 9-3 AM... ugh.


----------



## HottiMegan

All i want is a couple of boxes down from the rafters. Two measly stinking boxes.. Now i have to face my fear of ladders and do it myself. Ugh.


----------



## x0emnem0x

HUGE headache, randomly, from hell.... was asleep at my sisters babysitting, drove home real quick and now I'm awake... hoping I can pass out.


----------



## Yakatori

Or it could be a stroke. Unless it's a brain tumor. Which it probably isn't. You should probably take, at least, a baby aspirin. (Or eat some candy.) And have a glass of water.

Passing-out, though...usually a bad sign as well.


----------



## Blackjack

Yakatori said:


> Or it could be a stroke. Unless it's a brain tumor. Which it probably isn't.



Obligatory
(you brought it on yourself)


----------



## Oona

Blackjack said:


> Obligatory
> (you brought it on yourself)



It makes me angry that I can't rep you. This made me bust out laughing to the point that my roommate HAD to know what I was reading. 

^5


----------



## x0emnem0x

Lol you guys are too funny. I feel better now but new annoyance, second dream in two days about my stupid pathetic excuse of an ex! Someone needs to tickle my fancy right now so I can take him OFF of my subconscious.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I have to pick ONE most annoying thing?

Hmm... hmm hmm hmm.

Unemployment/finding a job/financial problems arising from same.


----------



## HottiMegan

The discovery that there is such a thing as TOO much spinach...


----------



## Victoria08

It's one of the coldest days of the year today and the power was out from 5am-1pm. It took FOREVER to get fixed. I am so fucking cold!


----------



## Fuzzy

Having to duct tape my kitchen broom to the end of my telescoping tree saw to brush snow off my satellite dish so I can watch the Auburn/Mizzou game.


----------



## HottiMegan

We got a catalog in the mail for my mother in law who died 6 years ago. She lived with us for 2 months back in 06 and they somehow followed us to our new house. Sort of painful to get her catalogs.. especially this time of year. She always made a big deal of christmas.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

My right foot was hurting, now its my left hand. What's wrong with me?


----------



## Fuzzy

I left a diet coke in the car. I pulled it out and it wasn't frozen.. until I twisted off the cap and it turned to slush. *sigh*


----------



## Lovelyone

We have an entire household full of people with Influenza involving high fevers, stomach pain, headache, coughing and chest congestion. A WHOLE HOUSEFUL of people are sick at the same time. UGH.


----------



## Saoirse

rejection. from everywhere. jfc


----------



## Fuzzy

Lovelyone said:


> We have an entire household full of people with Influenza involving high fevers, stomach pain, headache, coughing and chest congestion. A WHOLE HOUSEFUL of people are sick at the same time. UGH.



When the whole house is like that, it makes me nervous about carbon monoxide poisoning. Just call me paranoid and check your detector. -_-


----------



## EMH1701

Icy roads and stupid drivers. It's December in Minnesota, so we now have snow and ice. I can't believe the number of idiots who tailgate when they should be able to clearly see the sunlight glinting off the ice at the stoplight/stopsign. You don't go the speed limit when there's a stop up ahead, or you are about to turn, and there is clearly ice in front of you. And you certainly don't tailgate. If you rear end someone, it is your fault automatically, at least in my state. If you must go faster than common sense says to go, use the passing lane.


----------



## Lovelyone

Fuzzy said:


> When the whole house is like that, it makes me nervous about carbon monoxide poisoning. Just call me paranoid and check your detector. -_-



Nope...it's the flu, Doctor says so. Now one of them has double pneumonia and is in the hospital, one has regular pneumonia and two of us have severe chest congestion. Totally sucks to have a whole entire family sick at the same time.


----------



## Rojodi

I love organic tomatoes, but fucking body does not! Am sitting here with two hives on my face, a rash my back, and sweating from the fever!


----------



## Dromond

A virus is having a party in my sinuses. This annoys me greatly.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

My sinuses are bothering my stomach, its so annoying


----------



## x0emnem0x

When I get down I try to pick myself back up. But my life always gets too complicated too quickly. I am pathetic, I never know what I want and it gives me more trouble than it does happiness. It seems no matter what I do, I can't win. My entire life whenever someone asked me what I want in life or what I want to be when I grow up I have said one word: happy. That's all I want out of this lifetime. I just don't know what to do. *facepalm*


----------



## HottiMegan

ClutchingIA19 said:


> My sinuses are bothering my stomach, its so annoying



hmm I wonder if that's my issue. I have been extra sneezy and having drainage in the back of my throat. I've had terrible stomach issues today. I feel like crud cuz of it.

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

HottiMegan said:


> I hope you feel better soon.



Thanks, I slowly been feeling better throughout today. Maybe tommorow will be better.


----------



## Tad

ClutchingIA19 said:


> My sinuses are bothering my stomach, its so annoying





HottiMegan said:


> hmm I wonder if that's my issue. I have been extra sneezy and having drainage in the back of my throat. I've had terrible stomach issues today. I feel like crud cuz of it.
> 
> I hope you feel better soon.



I've had chronically bad sinuses, finally last winter a doctor asked me why I wasn't using a Nettie-Pot (tm)? I mumbled something about not having faith in Oprah Winfrey endorsed mumbo-jumbo, but she told me firmly to get one and start using it, and promised that it would make a difference. I rolled my eyes and agreed to give it a try.

Much as I hate pouring saline water through my nose twice--or more--a day, holy-frikkin-cats does this thing make a difference. Seldom get drainage bothering my stomach (and that only on a really bad day, if I don't use it often enough (i.e. at work). Can breathe much better most of the time. Colds are not nearly as miserable and allergies are not nearly as bothersome.

So, yah, I'd suggest going out and getting one, and using it. Instead of buying their expensive salt packets, I just bought a box of kosher salt (didn't figure the iodine added to ordinary salt was needed) and figured out how much of that to add (if you have too little or too much salt....your body will let you know). So it is dirt cheap to use.

And I confess that I have apparently become a shill for an Oprah endorsed product. :doh:


----------



## Tad

The area I’m in seats something like 55 people. Being a tech company*, over fifty of those are men. This area is not even the whole floor of the building, although the rest is lensely densely populated and has a lower proportion of men, still call it close to sixty men on the floor of the building.

There is one cubicle in the men’s washroom. If you have the mis-fortune to need it in the mid-afternoon, you have the choice of standing in the washroom, looking creepy, or running back and forth to see if it is free. Either one wastes a lot of time, giving you plenty of opportunity to wonder “Who the heck plans a building this way?????”

* actually two companies sharing space, which is a bit awkward, but you do what you have to sometimes.


----------



## x0emnem0x

As much as I love my cat I wish she’d leave me alone right now. I felt fine a few hours ago, except a minor sore throat. Then I went to babysit Kenizie and out of nowhere (after having already been there for a couple hours and felt fine) I have a migraine so bad I am on the verge of throwing up. Sick to my stomach… hoping this doesn’t turn into something worse. I already had a sore throat today, and some coughing. I took some Ibuprofen, hoping that will help, otherwise I guess I’m looking at getting pretty sick.

I never get sick, so when I do, it’s really bad. Here’s to hoping it’s not bad… I’ll have to run out and get orange juice, Nyquil, and some other pills… what a way to begin my break from classes


----------



## Librarygirl

Much as I enjoyed my holiday, carrying luggage has caused my neck injury to flare up, which has in turn given me a migraine (which is finally subsiding after several days). End result, a day at work where everything has seemed wrong and I feel like I've other been subdued or else saying more than I should due to extreme tiredness. Our last day of being open before Xmas (we're doing behind the scenes stuff next week) and it was SO not Christmassy. Added to which my grandad is ill and probably won't be well enough to come to our family party tomorrow. Feeling a bit fed up and worried about lots of things.

The fun days of the summer seem like years ago.


----------



## MattB

The song was awesome, the temperature at 2:20 this afternoon sucked reindeer butt. I hatehatehatehate winter. Please March, hurry up...


----------



## Iannathedriveress

MattB said:


> The song was awesome, the temperature at 2:20 this afternoon sucked reindeer butt. I hatehatehatehate winter. Please March, hurry up...



Any snow up there by chance?


----------



## x0emnem0x

This snow. 3 inches so far? And more coming... I love how beautiful it looks but I hate that my sisters boyfriend is using my car and I couldn’t even get his car up my DRIVEWAY cause there is SO MUCH SNOW. ALSO I HAVE TO SHOVEL THIS TOMORROW PROBABLY BY MYSELF. GIVE ME A BREAK.


----------



## Lovelyone

My niece is in the hospital with double pneumonia. She is sedated and intubated. My sister is in the hospital with pneumonia and kidney issues. My brother-in-law sounds terrible and probably has pneumonia but I cannot talk him into going to the hospital. My other niece is suffering a really bad cold (keeping an eye on that for pneumonia, too), and I have a severe chest cold and am suffering through the worst bout of insomnia I have ever had. If my brother-in-law gets any worse and has to be put into the hospital, I will be left to take care of two special needs children on my own. I don't mind taking care of them but with my knee pain, chest cold, depression and insomnia I am worried. I know that I can take care of them but I am worried about spreading myself out too thin, being that I am ill, too. Just praying that I can survive all this.


----------



## MattB

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Any snow up there by chance?



We do have snow on the ground already, and around 15cms more or less on the way today. -23c right now.


----------



## EMH1701

Went to go see Phantom of the Opera downtown this afternoon. Unfortunately, I trusted the bus schedule a little too much and wound up having to take a taxi back. Oh well. At least the musical was good.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I got to see my brother yesterday go from a massive high (he got the court to end his child support payments since he has had custody of the kids for a better part of a year AND he is get a big chunk of that money refunded to him) to a massive low (being told his contract with his employer is being ended on Christmas Eve)...in less than a six hour span. 

Totally and completely unfair.

EDITED TO ADD: The day wasn't a total loss...I had an interview for a promotion at the college I work. It went VERY well and the position's supervisor was very enthusiastic about my interview. I should know a decision as early as Friday. Just hate to feel all jazzed about it, especially since my brother and I are roommates and we can't exactly NOT see each other.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I ordered myself a Christmas present from Tee Fury on Dec. 5, and it hasn't even shipped yet. I can't get them to respond by e-mail or facebook either. I so had plans to order like all of their Harry Potter shirts because they are fantastic, but I guess now I'll have to find other clothes for while my weight is changing.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I have a dentist appointment on my birthday.


----------



## Mathias

The constant, and I mean _constant_ advertsing for Anchorman 2 everywhere. Luckily I can just shut off the TV and be rid of the majority of it.


----------



## HottiMegan

I think i might have an ear infection. My right ear is pained and clogged feeling.


----------



## Dromond

I want my cold tolerance back.


----------



## Rojodi

Freaking snow, just enough so I had to shovel.


----------



## Oona

Once again, my family drove RIGHT THROUGH my town and didn't bother call, text, or otherwise let me know they were here.


----------



## Lovelyone

We haven't the money to bury my 25 year old niece who passed away on Christmas Eve. I've resorted to having to ask friends on FB for donations. I am so heartbroken. so depressed, so troubled, and feel utterly helpless in this situation.


----------



## HottiMegan

I don't know if i will ever be truly happy. That dark shadow is constantly stalking me and making me sad. That's annoying because i really do want to be happy.


----------



## x0emnem0x

No food in the house... lol


----------



## Rojodi

People that have accidents at the corner near my house and insist that it used to be an all way/4-way stop. 

And when I inform them it's never been - not in the 20 years since I owned the house or since I can remember, which is all the way back to 1969 - they call me a liar or worse.

(There were TWO today, first at 3:30ish, the second 30 minutes ago, and both were caused by young male drivers insisting that the corner was a 4-way stop  )


----------



## Fuzzy

I once had a law professor explain a sample case she was defending in court. She insisted that an accident had occurred on a four lane street, no middle turn lane. 

Since I was currently working at a grocery store on that road, I argued that the road had five lanes, the fifth being a middle turn lane. 

I was told to pay attention (or rather to shut up) I never brought it up again. I've no idea what became of the case.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Rojodi said:


> People that have accidents at the corner near my house and insist that it used to be an all way/4-way stop.
> 
> And when I inform them it's never been - not in the 20 years since I owned the house or since I can remember, which is all the way back to 1969 - they call me a liar or worse.
> 
> (There were TWO today, first at 3:30ish, the second 30 minutes ago, and both were caused by young male drivers insisting that the corner was a 4-way stop  )



Several years ago, there was a steel-hauling truck x school bus wreck in Monroe County (MI). It is believed that the accident occurred when the bus driver (from Detroit proper, where there are no rural roads) at a stop sign re-entered the intersection, assuming the truck driver would stop. The truck driver was on a US Federal highway and had no stop sign. 

Fortunately, there were no fatalities in the incident.

Some time later, new, bright yellow, signs were installed directly under the stop signs: "US-24 TRAFFIC DOES NOT STOP".

Perhaps an idea to discuss with the road commission in your neighborhood?


----------



## Rojodi

RabbitScorpion said:


> Several years ago, there was a steel-hauling truck x school bus wreck in Monroe County (MI). It is believed that the accident occurred when the bus driver (from Detroit proper, where there are no rural roads) at a stop sign re-entered the intersection, assuming the truck driver would stop. The truck driver was on a US Federal highway and had no stop sign.
> 
> Fortunately, there were no fatalities in the incident.
> 
> Some time later, new, bright yellow, signs were installed directly under the stop signs: "US-24 TRAFFIC DOES NOT STOP".
> 
> Perhaps an idea to discuss with the road commission in your neighborhood?



Perhaps that's what's needed or one that says, "2-Way Stop only." It amazes me that people really believe this intersection was an all-way at one point.


----------



## mel

headaches:doh:


----------



## Saoirse

Rojodi said:


> Perhaps that's what's needed or one that says, "2-Way Stop only." It amazes me that people really believe this intersection was an all-way at one point.



Theres some crazy intersections in my county. Theres one shopping plaza in particular with stops and yields and right of ways and all that junk. People get so confused, but its really just common sense.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

For the past two days it was sunny and in the mid 50's. Now it's cold and in the mid 30's.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Going back to work tomorrow.


----------



## MattB

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Going back to work tomorrow.



Ditto.

I had an amazing nine days off. I got so much done that I had been putting off, except for one thing- doing nothing. No matter, it's a freak week with Wednesday another holiday...


----------



## Rojodi

Being called at 3:30 on a Sunday afternoon as I was trying to read a magazine and having a frantic supervisor ask me to sign in on the company laptop because the data from the last month _MIGHT_ have been compromised or lost. I sign in and find that neither had happened. It seems that the supervisor looked at the WRONG file: he looked at the November file


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Absolute Radio just cut off all of there services for those living outside Great Britain. I am an advid listener and I'm pissed and sad about it.


----------



## Gingembre

Wtf? W the absolute F?! Why would you write that? Srsly. No one cares. Ruddy nora, some people. 



(Dims related. Whoops.)


----------



## Lovelyone

Two of the local news stations asked for an interview regarding our fund-raising efforts to bury our girl. Rather than focusing on the fund-raising, they turned the interviews into a public service announcement about getting the flu shot. They quoted us as stating that we suggested everyone get a flu shot so that this does not happen to them. I am LIVID. We do no advocate for OR against the flu shot. We believe it is each person's individual choice whether or not to get one.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I am so sick right now... been having bad stomach pains since yesterday. I started feeling sick yesterday at around 4, took a nap to try and sleep it off (it was flu-like stomach pains). I then woke up and proceeded to throw up, and then threw up again a little later. I am still having these miserable stomach pains as well as random sharp pains... I dunno what's going on but I feel terrible as I never get sick like this and I want to cry.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Below zero temps...and that's not including wind chills. :blink:


----------



## Rojodi

People, who do not live in the neighborhood, telling me I have to shovel the sidewalk FIRST, not the driveway where all the ice and plowed snow is. :doh:


----------



## moore2me

x0emnem0x said:


> I am so sick right now... been having bad stomach pains since yesterday. I started feeling sick yesterday at around 4, took a nap to try and sleep it off (it was flu-like stomach pains). I then woke up and proceeded to throw up, and then threw up again a little later. I am still having these miserable stomach pains as well as random sharp pains... I dunno what's going on but I feel terrible as I never get sick like this and I want to cry.



You should have this checked if it is still bothering you, Do you have a fever? Does it hurt when you push in on the right side of your abdomen area? It could possibly be something serious - I would go to an ER or a walk-in clinic. (I am not a doctor. but between mom and myself, we have experienced a few of these "delights".

A few possibiliites . . . . 

1. Food poisoning
2. A stomach virus that is contagious or the flu
3. Your appendix is getting ready to blow
4. Your pancreas is getting ready to blow
5. You have some lesions (sores) building up in your stomach. Stomach acid can aggravate this. Ulcers are an example. 
6. Your intestines may be twisting too much. 
7.Adverse reaction to a new medication or food
8. Something toxic you are consuming 
7. Pregnancy??


----------



## Oona

x0emnem0x said:


> I am so sick right now... been having bad stomach pains since yesterday. I started feeling sick yesterday at around 4, took a nap to try and sleep it off (it was flu-like stomach pains). I then woke up and proceeded to throw up, and then threw up again a little later. I am still having these miserable stomach pains as well as random sharp pains... I dunno what's going on but I feel terrible as I never get sick like this and I want to cry.





moore2me said:


> You should have this checked if it is still bothering you, Do you have a fever? Does it hurt when you push in on the right side of your abdomen area? It could possibly be something serious - I would go to an ER or a walk-in clinic. (I am not a doctor. but between mom and myself, we have experienced a few of these "delights".
> 
> A few possibiliites . . . .
> 
> 1. Food poisoning
> 2. A stomach virus that is contagious or the flu
> 3. Your appendix is getting ready to blow
> 4. Your pancreas is getting ready to blow
> 5. You have some lesions (sores) building up in your stomach. Stomach acid can aggravate this. Ulcers are an example.
> 6. Your intestines may be twisting too much.
> 7.Adverse reaction to a new medication or food
> 8. Something toxic you are consuming
> 7. Pregnancy??



Or, if you ask WebMD, you have cancer. Lets just make you freak out all over the place, yea? 

(btw, sounds like a 24hr bug thats going around. Feel better <3)


----------



## x0emnem0x

Haha WebMD. That made me smile for sure. Good news - I've been able to keep down the bit of food I had earlier... stomach pains not as bad but I still feel crappy... been laying in bed wtih Netflix and drinking ginger ale. I think it's just a 24 hour flu bug or just the flu in general... hoping it's gone by tomorrow.


----------



## Lovelyone

x0emnem0x said:


> Haha WebMD. That made me smile for sure. Good news - I've been able to keep down the bit of food I had earlier... stomach pains not as bad but I still feel crappy... been laying in bed wtih Netflix and drinking ginger ale. I think it's just a 24 hour flu bug or just the flu in general... hoping it's gone by tomorrow.



hopefully it will pass and you will start feeling better soon. Please take the flu very seriously. My niece thought she had the 24 hour flu too and it ended up being the H1N1 virus that took her life. If you don't feel better soon PLEASE seek out assistance.


----------



## cinnamitch

x0emnem0x said:


> I am so sick right now... been having bad stomach pains since yesterday. I started feeling sick yesterday at around 4, took a nap to try and sleep it off (it was flu-like stomach pains). I then woke up and proceeded to throw up, and then threw up again a little later. I am still having these miserable stomach pains as well as random sharp pains... I dunno what's going on but I feel terrible as I never get sick like this and I want to cry.



If you don't feel at least somewhat better by tomorrow, get checked out. Meanwhile drink some ginger ale if you can keep it down. If that stays down then stay on clear liquids for 24 hours. Gives your stomach time to recover. Jello is your friend.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Thank you guys <3


----------



## ODFFA

A moth audaciously flew right into my face because I was reading an email before going to sleep and my phones light was the only beacon calling to him. There goes my happy reflective drift into dreamland. Lorrrrd, how I despise those powdery little embodiments of evil -_-

I can still hear the little bastard flitting about under my bed despite the overwhelming amount of poison he should have consumed by now. Just die already!


----------



## moore2me

I was thinking about my list and I realized one of my entries was wrong. Instead of pancreas going out and causing those symptoms, I meant to write "gall bladder". 


4. Change -your pancreas is getting ready to blow, to your* gall bladder *is getting ready to blow. 


Thanks for your patience and understanding.

M2M


----------



## penguin

THE HEAT. Holy crap, it's awful.


----------



## Dromond

penguin said:


> THE HEAT. Holy crap, it's awful.



I'll trade you. Right now it's 26 F / -4 C.

By Monday, the high temp will be -10 F / -23 C. That's after about 8 inches / 20 centimeters of snow.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

I'm not sure it is annoying as much as an inconvenience and costing me money: I am happy that my furnace was fixed yesterday and he installed a new digital thermostat....however, now it won't turn off..it has been running non stop since yesterday afternoon. Calling maintenance.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Dromond said:


> I'll trade you. Right now it's 26 F / -4 C.
> 
> By Monday, the high temp will be -10 F / -23 C. That's after about 8 inches / 20 centimeters of snow.



Agreed, I wanna trade too... we've got a lovely 0 F here in Illinois! LOL Though supposed to be up to 30 F today but back into the negatives the next few days...


----------



## Oona

Dromond said:


> I'll trade you. Right now it's 26 F / -4 C.
> 
> By Monday, the high temp will be -10 F / -23 C. That's after about 8 inches / 20 centimeters of snow.





x0emnem0x said:


> Agreed, I wanna trade too... we've got a lovely 0 F here in Illinois! LOL Though supposed to be up to 30 F today but back into the negatives the next few days...



And here I am bitching that it'll be 80°F today.... Lol


----------



## Iannathedriveress

penguin said:


> THE HEAT. Holy crap, it's awful.



I"ll let you trade for the upcoming snow storm where I'm from.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Oona said:


> And here I am bitching that it'll be 80°F today.... Lol



I"ll be more than happy to take 80 F


----------



## penguin

I will take all the cold! It was almost 100ºF INSIDE my house yesterday, even after taking all the measures I could to keep it cool. Today is meant to be a more normal summer's day, hopefully with some rain to keep it all in check.


----------



## cinnamitch

Dromond said:


> I'll trade you. Right now it's 26 F / -4 C.
> 
> By Monday, the high temp will be -10 F / -23 C. That's after about 8 inches / 20 centimeters of snow.



OUR windchill by Monday will be -50 to-60. Schools across the state were called off for Monday by order of the Governor due to the cold.


----------



## Dromond

cinnamitch said:


> OUR windchill by Monday will be -50 to-60. Schools across the state were called off for Monday by order of the Governor due to the cold.



I feel lucky. Our wind chills are only supposed to be -35 to -40.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Dromond said:


> I feel lucky. Our wind chills are only supposed to be -35 to -40.



Only haha Calgon, take me away!


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess I'm irrationally annoyed by friends and colleagues not seeming to get that not everyone had a great Christmas. It's not compulsory!! I love Christmas, but with my 90 year old grandad in hospital and not well for most of it , and the rest of us struck down by bad colds and other ailments, not least due to stress, it wasn't the best. But being honest about that doesn't seem to be an option. It's fine when it's people you don't really know, but somehow I feel like I shouldn't have to pretend just to make others feel better when chatting to people who I thought actually cared/ understood me


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm cold. (and i'm not in the midwest.. we're having a super mild winter here in northern Cali)


----------



## CastingPearls

Librarygirl said:


> I confess I'm irrationally annoyed by friends and colleagues not seeming to get that not everyone had a great Christmas. It's not compulsory!! I love Christmas, but with my 90 year old grandad in hospital and not well for most of it , and the rest of us struck down by bad colds and other ailments, not least due to stress, it wasn't the best. But being honest about that doesn't seem to be an option. It's fine when it's people you don't really know, but somehow I feel like I shouldn't have to pretend just to make others feel better when chatting to people who I thought actually cared/ understood me


I relate so well to this because my mother died before one Christmas, ex-spouse and I had been trying to close on a house for over four months with delay after delay and our attorney was killed in a freak highway accident, then the day of the walk-through of the house, it was discovered that someone had shut off the heat, the pipes burst and badly damaged the ivory wall to wall carpeting in the living room, so it had to be stripped, and on the day of the move, the truck was barely able to get up the icy hill, on the edge of a steep mountain, and it was December 21st. 

Because the weather conditions were treacherous, but we would lose deposits everywhere, we had to do it all, I was grieving beyond belief over my mother, the law office was grieving and everyone there was barely functioning, and some people at my job were saying I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU"RE NOT CELEBRATING CHRISTMAS. And I was thinking, MY MOTHER IS DEAD. 

We moved the furniture into a home with bare sub-flooring, the temps were in the single digits, one of the movers had put the hinges to the front door in his pocket and disappeared for a few hours, and we were unable to bring our cats home for two weeks. I was nearly suicidal.


----------



## Rojodi

Librarygirl said:


> I confess I'm irrationally annoyed by friends and colleagues not seeming to get that not everyone had a great Christmas. It's not compulsory!! I love Christmas, but with my 90 year old grandad in hospital and not well for most of it , and the rest of us struck down by bad colds and other ailments, not least due to stress, it wasn't the best. But being honest about that doesn't seem to be an option. It's fine when it's people you don't really know, but somehow I feel like I shouldn't have to pretend just to make others feel better when chatting to people who I thought actually cared/ understood me



My father-in-law passed away three days before Christmas, a day before my wife's birthday 2011. She tried to put on a good face Christmas Eve and Christmas, but everyone knew it was an act.


----------



## EMH1701

The cold. Brrrrrrr....


----------



## Lovelyone

Librarygirl said:


> I confess I'm irrationally annoyed by friends and colleagues not seeming to get that not everyone had a great Christmas. It's not compulsory!! I love Christmas, but with my 90 year old grandad in hospital and not well for most of it , and the rest of us struck down by bad colds and other ailments, not least due to stress, it wasn't the best. But being honest about that doesn't seem to be an option. It's fine when it's people you don't really know, but somehow I feel like I shouldn't have to pretend just to make others feel better when chatting to people who I thought actually cared/ understood me



Oh, how I understand how you are feeling. My niece passed away on Christmas eve. On Christmas day people were posting all of their happy thoughts and photos all over Facebook. Several family members who we had not yet had time to notify about Anne's passing had called towish us a Merry Christmas, and even having told them of the loss of a dear loved one they still said, "Merry Christmas". I wanted to scream at them, "WHY ARE YOU SO INSENSITIVE? WE JUST LOST SOMEONE IN OUR FAMILY!" We also received the "Happy New Year" comments and all I could think was "Seriously? Someone in our family died and you are wishing us a Happy New Year?" Like you I somehow felt I shouldn't have to pretend--but that was not an option because etiquette demands of us that we remain courteous even in under duress. ((Hugs))


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I been stuck in my house since Sunday. The roads are still rubbish and still just cold. When will warmer weather come by?


----------



## Librarygirl

I'm not the best at multi-quoting, but I just wanted to thank you all for your comments and support. Lovelyone, I'm so sorry to hear about your niece.

CastingPearls, that sounds truly awful. I can't believe how insensitive people can be. Rojodi, I'm sorry to hear that - Christmas must always be a difficult time for your wife now and I hope she is able to start enjoying Christmas in spite of those memories.

I'm pleased to say my grandad is now a bit better, but we were jumping every time the phone rang and when he was sent home from hospital, panicking if we went to visit and he didn't answer the door. He got out of the hospital Christmas Eve and seemed ok and was supposed to be visiting my parents and I for Christmas, and then rang on the day sounding awful. My Dad popped over, but he didn't want visitors or to go out and we just spent Christmas thinking of him sat there alone and ill and all of us remembering more fun Christmasses when my grandma was alive and worrying about the future. Last weekend we were really worried as he looked so frail and ill, but another course of antibiotics seems to have helped. Added on to other problems, it was hard to enjoy things much. Work friends are like "But you had a good time catching up with people and other stuff though?" and I feel compelled to lie. It also kind of hurts when I was actually really looking forward to seeing them again and sharing stuff and they are in "Happy holiday" mode like they haven't given me a second thought and don't want to know.

So thank you...I was feeling a bit alone.


----------



## missyj1978

This freezing cold weather! They say 30's this weekend:bow: pretty said when I am happy about 30's.


----------



## HottiMegan

So i go to Best Buy on Saturday to get myself a new tablet that was on sale. The website and clerks all said there should be three in the inventory. When they couldn't find it, they said to order one to be delivered to the store. I get an email that night, AFTER i paid for it and the store was closed telling me that my order was cancelled. I called the next morning as soon as they were open and said that they were having an inventory issue and had to cancel my order but created a NEW order for the tablet and said it would be here Tuesday. I call today, no tablet, now they're saying i have to wait and try again on Thursday. I am so mad. I am thinking of taking the 45 minute trip back down to chico to get my money back and go over to Costco to get it. I'm mad about getting the run around. buttholes!


----------



## Lovelyone

I woke up this morning in the throes of the flu and could not attend my nieces funeral. I had been feeling ill for the past few days so just in case I spent my last bit of money on some flowers to send. When my family came home from the funeral I asked my sister if the flowers that I sent were pretty and she replied, "There weren't any flowers there from you." I said, "But I ordered some and they had a guaranteed delivery. They should have been there. I ordered the biggest bouquet of daisies that they had cos I knew they were her favorite and they CHARGED me for them." 
My sister said, "They never arrived". 
When I called to find out why the flowers hadn't arrived, the company I ordered them through told me that they had to call the company that was to deliver and find out why the flowers hadn't arrived. After putting me on hold for a few minutes they came back and said that the place that was supposed to deliver was not open at that time and I would have to call back tomorrow. I am BEYOND LIVID because the flowers were my way of representing myself at the funeral and my way of saying goodbye to her.


----------



## CastingPearls

My landlord hasn't yet cashed/deposited my rent check (possibly because he's away on vacation) and I timed it so there'd be money in the account and I could pay utilities after it was deducted. My budget is very very tight and I'm stuck but perhaps it's all for good because I might be able to make a small deposit before he gets to it.


----------



## HottiMegan

HottiMegan said:


> So i go to Best Buy on Saturday to get myself a new tablet that was on sale. The website and clerks all said there should be three in the inventory. When they couldn't find it, they said to order one to be delivered to the store. I get an email that night, AFTER i paid for it and the store was closed telling me that my order was cancelled. I called the next morning as soon as they were open and said that they were having an inventory issue and had to cancel my order but created a NEW order for the tablet and said it would be here Tuesday. I call today, no tablet, now they're saying i have to wait and try again on Thursday. I am so mad. I am thinking of taking the 45 minute trip back down to chico to get my money back and go over to Costco to get it. I'm mad about getting the run around. buttholes!



Went and got my money back. I'm glad too because they were all confused at how my order was handled. I went over to Costco and got myself one. Sure i had to pay $20 more but i now have my new tablet. I wasn't going to get one but hubs and i pooled our xmas money together to get it. He's so good to me!


----------



## x0emnem0x

....BLAH.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I order a book on Amazon and still hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Rojodi

Worked all 8 hours in the office today, wearing shoes and a tie  First time I've had to stay in the building, not be able to scoot after 5 hours to work from Starbucks and home for 4 more hours.


----------



## Oona

I have to work tomorrow


----------



## TwilightStarr

My shoulders are hurting, my eye is twitching, and I think I about to have another MS relapse


----------



## Lovelyone

headache, cold sore, and burning watery eyes.


----------



## lille

My package was supposed to arrive thursday. The last time it was tracked was Wednesday and it was still in Texas and said it would arrive the 9th. My guy called to see where the hell it was and they said there was a wether delay but it's back on track. I want my damn package.


----------



## Surlysomething

I hope not!

Thinking of you, chickie. 



TwilightStarr said:


> My shoulders are hurting, my eye is twitching, and I think I about to have another MS relapse


----------



## TwilightStarr

Surlysomething said:


> I hope not!
> 
> Thinking of you, chickie.



Thanks  I hope not either. 
I think it's mostly stress causing everything. That's one thing MS changed a lot, things that never bothered me before, now make me want to commit homicide! So my stress level has been really high the past few days


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

I've had cellphones for years - simple ones that make calls and take a few pictures. I've 'drowned' several of them in the washing machine by forgetting to check my pockets before starting a load of clothes. My little clamshell (no smart phones for me - I don't want a phone that's smarter than I am) got drowned last night. The contract permitted us to get another one, cheap.

As an aid to my 'old-timers' dottiness Mrs HoHo made this label, photographed it, and sent it to me. Maybe you will get a laff - maybe it's to close to home. 

View attachment Notice on washer "Where is your cellphone?" January 2014 - S.jpg


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Ho Ho Tai said:


> I've had cellphones for years - simple ones that make calls and take a few pictures. I've 'drowned' several of them in the washing machine by forgetting to check my pockets before starting a load of clothes. My little clamshell (no smart phones for me - I don't want a phone that's smarter than I am) got drowned last night. The contract permitted us to get another one, cheap.
> 
> As an aid to my 'old-timers' dottiness Mrs HoHo made this label, photographed it, and sent it to me. Maybe you will get a laff - maybe it's to close to home.



Lucky you. I lost my relatively reliable clam phone a little more than a year ago. When I went to replace it, the carrier told me they only support smartphones now. To keep my carrier (of over 10 years), I'd have to buy a smartphone for hundreds of dollars, sign a smartphone contract increasing the monthly bill from $50/mo to $80(USD)/month, and enter a multiyear contract.

Thank God for number portability. I found a new carrier to sell me a tiny bar phone for $50, and service for $25/month, but the service on their 1800MHz network is nowhere near as reliable at the old guys' 850MHz system.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

RabbitScorpion said:


> Lucky you. I lost my relatively reliable clam phone a little more than a year ago. When I went to replace it, the carrier told me they only support smartphones now. To keep my carrier (of over 10 years), I'd have to buy a smartphone for hundreds of dollars, sign a smartphone contract increasing the monthly bill from $50/mo to $80(USD)/month, and enter a multiyear contract.
> 
> Thank God for number portability. I found a new carrier to sell me a tiny bar phone for $50, and service for $25/month, but the service on their 1800MHz network is nowhere near as reliable at the old guys' 850MHz system.



My little phone (and the one before it) are both simple clam shells. One thing for sure: NO Teenager would ever steal it - in fact, just carrying it around repels most people under 50 y.o.


----------



## Fuzzy

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I order a book on Amazon and still hasn't arrived yet.



Story of my life.. still waiting for my order too. :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy

The problem with cooking with a slow-cooker/crock pot.. is that.. its slow.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Why is it OK to make jokes about shooting someone's sick cat, but not about doing the same for a sick dog? My cat is my baby. I'm going to be devastated if I have to have him put down if he reblocks when they pull his catheter today.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Why is it OK to make jokes about shooting someone's sick cat, but not about doing the same for a sick dog? My cat is my baby. I'm going to be devastated if I have to have him put down if he reblocks when they pull his catheter today.



I never joke about shooting pets - I really don't find it funny. I'm so sorry to hear he is having problems, I hope all goes well and that it is not bad news. I have been there too many times with my pets...so, I can understand.


----------



## MattB

I'll be spending the day on my Q4 2013 report for work, and a lovely exercise where all the sales staff have to present a *Plan Of Action** on how we are going to increase sales on about 15 new products we launched over the last few months. 

The *Plan Of Action** is of crucial importance for management, as they can then identify areas for improvement while SIMULTANEOUSLY setting (un)reasonable goals to be attained by all sales staff by, oh...let's say February 22nd for some reason. Don't forget to include  success stories  in your report! 

*There will be zero follow up on the plan of action, as usual, but we will all feel better knowing we did something constructive today that *did not involve actually selling anything*...


----------



## EMH1701

It's review time at work, and I hate writing my review. I do my job and I'm easier to get along with than my coworkers. Give me a raise, already.


----------



## MattB

EMH1701 said:


> It's review time at work, and I hate writing my review. I do my job and I'm easier to get along with than my coworkers. Give me a raise, already.



I hate self-evaluation...but I always give myself the best review possible. I mean, why wouldn't you?


----------



## HottiMegan

I've got a hangnail and heartburn. They're both painful.


----------



## Fuzzy

I theeb I hab a colb.


----------



## CastingPearls

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Why is it OK to make jokes about shooting someone's sick cat, but not about doing the same for a sick dog? My cat is my baby. I'm going to be devastated if I have to have him put down if he reblocks when they pull his catheter today.


Has he had the surgery to open his urethra? I know it's expensive, but that's usually the last resort and lifesaver. Your bio-dad has helped out before. Is it possible he would float you a loan if it would come to that? 

Also, what helped my cats a lot (I had two have it at once, and we lost one because he went too quickly before we could get him to the vet) was a filtered circulating water fountain. We used a Pur water filter carafe as well as the filters that are used in the fountain. Again, an investment, but it really did make a difference. Nacho never had a crystal or blockage again after that. 

If you weigh what it costs to euthanize a cat vs surgery, you might find the surgery won't be much more. I hope that when his catheters are removed, none of this will be an issue and he won't have anymore problems. My heart goes out to you and him.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

CastingPearls said:


> Has he had the surgery to open his urethra? I know it's expensive, but that's usually the last resort and lifesaver. Your bio-dad has helped out before. Is it possible he would float you a loan if it would come to that? Also, what helped my cats a lot (I had two have it at once, and we lost one because he went too quickly before we could get him to the vet) was a filtered circulating water fountain. We used a Pur water filter carafe as well as the filters that are used in the fountain. Again, an investment, but it really did make a difference. Nacho never had a crystal or blockage again after that. If you weigh what it costs to euthanize a cat vs surgery, you might find the surgery won't be much more. I hope that when his catheters are removed, none of this will be an issue and he won't have anymore problems. My heart goes out to you and him.



Thank you! So far so good. I pick him up today. He was peeing with no straining yesterday after they pulled the cath. I ordered a water fountain for him that is supposed to arrive today. I am tentatively hopeful.


----------



## Oona

Again with the computer problems at work. 

I've called two (that's right, TWO) of my best IT professionals (one who has been an IT specialist for over 20 years) and no one can figure out the problems I'm having. 

I keep telling the company owners that it's the building wiring, but they don't care. 

I'm never going to get my work done -.-


----------



## CastingPearls

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Thank you! So far so good. I pick him up today. He was peeing with no straining yesterday after they pulled the cath. I ordered a water fountain for him that is supposed to arrive today. I am tentatively hopeful.


Great news! 

Stock up on filters and keep the pump clean-its a catch-all for fur.


----------



## Oona

Word got out to my co-worker (and friend of over 10 years) that I got a raise a few months back. A raise that only put me at the pay rate I was promised when I started this job in 2012. Apparently she didn't get a raise and she is furious. 

I tried to explain to her it wasn't that I got a raise above her, I just finally got them to pay me what they promised me. She is completely missing the point of that, and is continuing to be all aggro about not getting a raise. 

Now she's threatening to quit. Honestly, I'm sure it's an empty threat, but part of me wishes she would quit. Working 10+ hours a day with a friend can really put a strain on the friendship, especially when it brings out someone's true colors. She's definitely not the person I originally thought she was.


----------



## Librarygirl

Oona said:


> Now she's threatening to quit. Honestly, I'm sure it's an empty threat, but part of me wishes she would quit. Working 10+ hours a day with a friend can really put a strain on the friendship, especially when it brings out someone's true colors. She's definitely not the person I originally thought she was.




I'm sorry to hear that...It's a shame your friend can't be happy for you. And after all it is bosses that decide these things, so it's hardly your fault she doesn't get paid more.

I came to this thread as I've had a trying week with colleagues and work friends. People sometimes get so wrapped up in their own busyness and stress and it seems they forget that you are busy too and have your own feelings and concerns.

My big annoyances are
a) Friend who is usually really there for me, supportive and fun going into dead serious work mode and despite my repeated efforts to help them out, be extra kind and understanding keeps flicking from friendly fun mode to cold and like even important work conversations are a drain on their time. How am I to know which mood you are in today? I keep asking how you are...Yet you seem to be treating me as a useful resource rather than a person/friend.
b) Colleague who is surly and pernickety and has gone and put away the items I got out for our big event next week. Even though they clearly said they were for said event. Yet you can't even put away the heavy stuff you got out for your volunteer, and expect me to lug it miles with my bad neck. (This colleague did the same as Oona's friend when I got a modest pay rise)
c) Spending ages at home doing extra work on something, making a real effort and feeling like no one gives a damn (though no doubt if I didn't bother I'd soon hear about it). Sometimes it feels like the more effort you make, the less success you have.


----------



## Oona

Librarygirl said:


> I'm sorry to hear that...It's a shame your friend can't be happy for you. And after all it is bosses that decide these things, so it's hardly your fault she doesn't get paid more.



I've noticed more and more that she is a big ball (in a tiny body) of anger and negativity. Everyday there is something new causing her to go into a rage. I now avoid her as much as I can at the office, which sucks, but it has to be done in order to preserve what little bit of sanity I have left.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

My face hurts


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Myself to be honest


----------



## HottiMegan

Trying to get the living room clean while hubs is blocking half of it sprawled out taking a nap.. not helping!!


----------



## Fuzzy

Metformin sucks.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Fuzzy said:


> Metformin sucks.



I'll second that!


----------



## lovelocs

People who do not follow clear, simply written instructions.


----------



## edvis

That's why it's better than a microwave. You get the full flavor.


Fuzzy said:


> The problem with cooking with a slow-cooker/crock pot.. is that.. its slow.


----------



## edvis

My jaw hurts from wisdom tooth removal.


ButlerGirl09 said:


> My face hurts


----------



## edvis

You find out who you can trust over time. Alot of things I don't share with co-workers.


Oona said:


> I've noticed more and more that she is a big ball (in a tiny body) of anger and negativity. Everyday there is something new causing her to go into a rage. I now avoid her as much as I can at the office, which sucks, but it has to be done in order to preserve what little bit of sanity I have left.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Cross posted on the pissed off thread, but... Emailed my douche bag of an exs mother (she's lovely, he sucks) asking her if she could get my iPod touch back. Which was $180 I saved up to get. I told her to try and sneak it and just send it back to me. He's had it since we broke up and I was nice about it. Anyway, instead of just taking it she told him I wanted it back. My ex is such a child that he threw a fit and then finally agreed to it. Then later when she got on him about getting a job, he said she was attacking him and his girlfriend and they "moved out" again to go live in their friends shit hole of a trailer. I texted him earlier just simply saying "Hey I don't know how to ask without you thinking I'm starting something so I'll just ask, can I please have my iPod back." yada yada. He never answered. Lovely. So now they're not talking, he won't talk to her, and I don't get my iPod touch. Again. I hate him.


----------



## Librarygirl

Oona said:


> I've noticed more and more that she is a big ball (in a tiny body) of anger and negativity. Everyday there is something new causing her to go into a rage. I now avoid her as much as I can at the office, which sucks, but it has to be done in order to preserve what little bit of sanity I have left.



People like that are so annoying - it spoils it for those of us who do enjoy our jobs and just want to get on with people. When people moan about everything it just reflects badly on them - so no one listens when they really do have a point.

Sometimes you just have to protect your own peace of mind and happiness and try to keep any contact as brief as possible.

Good luck!


----------



## HottiMegan

Spring allergies 2 months early. I really wanted a nice, snowy winter instead of 70 degree weather. My sinuses burn from sneezing so much today.


----------



## lille

These goddamn crickets are going to send me over the edge with the chirping.


----------



## Lovelyone

I have to choose between a coat that I desperately need and food for the month. UGH. I shall be cold.


----------



## Gingembre

I want to move but I can't afford anywhere nice. And by "nice" I mean with more than a shoebox for a kitchen (where there's 3 or 4 housemates, I could cope with a galley kitchen for just myself) and without mould in the bathroom. I have both of these things now, but I can't really afford to live here. There must be something a smidgin cheaper without the standards diving massively.


----------



## HottiMegan

gas pains that feel like stitches in my ribs. Tonight's gonna be uncomfortable.


----------



## penguin

HottiMegan said:


> gas pains that feel like stitches in my ribs. Tonight's gonna be uncomfortable.



Do you still have your gallbladder? I ask because the pain I had from the stones often felt like stitches up under my ribs at first.


----------



## HottiMegan

I do have my gallbladder but the stitches have moved lower, so i'm guessing gas. ( I had gastro issues late last night too)


----------



## CastingPearls

More than annoyed. Really angry and concerned.

I'm watching a show called My Strange Addiction and there's a woman who is living on nothing but cat treats and wet cat food in pouches.

Her cat treats are the same exact cat treat Wonton has been eating since she got them as a Christmas gift. 

The doctor explained to the woman that cat food and treats are made of diseased, dying, or euthanized animals, including cats and dogs, and leftover pieces like heads and internal organs not fit for human consumption but now I don't believe they're good for cat consumption and I wonder how many pets I've lost young over the years that died because they basically ate diseased animal remains (which may be other cats) and how I'm going to have to finagle my budget to feed her higher end food that's made with whole healthy proteins and not poison. 

As far as the woman, she was told she could have kidney damage (a very high rate of cat death is kidney or urinary tract disease or conditions) already so she stopped eating it.


----------



## penguin

My computer won't start. If it's the power supply, it'll be over $300 to replace


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I cant go onto Facebook or any news site without mentioning of bloody Justin Bieber's arrest.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Fuzzy said:


> Metformin sucks.



Bump down to 1500 or 1000 mg if you can. Any more than that and I have issues.

If you are already down that low, see if you can get ER and take it at night.


----------



## MattB

Guitar tones...I waste too much time on this crap.

Leo- I'm still wasting time on this crap...


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Guitar tones...I waste too much time on this crap.
> 
> Leo- I'm still wasting time on this crap...



But isn't that what we're supposed to do? 

Sometimes we have too many choices. You could always pick one amp and say 3 or maybe 4 pedals max, and under pain of death you can use nothing more and force yourself to get one acceptable tone for your project. Maybe by simplifying things you can free up your mind for the creative workflow.


----------



## penguin

I hurt my back while making my bed yesterday. It huuuuuuurts. It ruined my plans


----------



## Fuzzy

MisticalMisty said:


> Bump down to 1500 or 1000 mg if you can. Any more than that and I have issues.
> 
> If you are already down that low, see if you can get ER and take it at night.



I'm on this weird cycle that my daily dose of metformin isn't bad.. but about every third day, I start cramping and experience irritable bowel symptoms usually in the morning. Then it clears up, and the timer starts at zero.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Not only did I manage to get the flu about 2 weeks ago, but the day after that, I got this BS cold that lasted 2 weeks which had a terrible cough, and now that I was finally over that and feeling better, 2 days later (yesterday and today) I've gotten some sort of weird sinus issues and my cough is getting worse aaand my throat hurts. I feel like I've been sick all month! Maybe it's time to go to the doctor if this doesn't go away.


----------



## HottiMegan

I had my jeggings on all day. They're not tight, in fact they almost fall down while i'm walking but it has this HUGE monstrous button on the front that just wrecks my belly button. I took them off as soon as i got home and my belly button still hurts. IT's not like the button does anything. I'm thinking of taking it off to save my belly button.


----------



## LeoGibson

Icy conditions that cause work to be cancelled, only to have to go in on Saturday to make it up!


----------



## dharmabean

Ex-a*holes.

'nuff said.


----------



## Dromond

I'm screwed, and it's my own fault. What's pissing me off right now is ME.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I found a guy on OkCupid awhile back that I really seem to connect with, but he lives too far away to see on even a regular basis. At least with how my schedule and money and everything is. It sucks. It seems whenever I find someone they're always too far away.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Soo...my car is dead and I need a jump. I call my apt complex and they will not help me - even though they have done it before. She stated that "if something is wrong with your car it could fry one of our vehicles." hmm...yeah. Thanks. 

I was supposed to pick up my friend who was being discharged from hospital today at 11.....so, I had to call Geico - two hours to wait for them - possibly more. 

Oh and I fell in the damn snow in front of my car trying to use a battery pack jumper that it just sucked dry! Got my ass wet and cold! Oh and it hurt!! UGGGGHHHHHH!!!! 

Suck it universe!


----------



## Rojodi

I walked Monday over ice and snow without incident
I walked yesterday over ice and snow without nary a slip or misstep

Today, coming downstairs after changing clothes, I slipped at the top of the hardwood stairs, fell down 4 steps, landing on my dupa, scraping the right elbow and jamming the left shoulder.


----------



## missyj1978

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Soo...my car is dead and I need a jump. I call my apt complex and they will not help me - even though they have done it before. She stated that "if something is wrong with your car it could fry one of our vehicles." hmm...yeah. Thanks.
> 
> I was supposed to pick up my friend who was being discharged from hospital today at 11.....so, I had to call Geico - two hours to wait for them - possibly more.
> 
> Oh and I fell in the damn snow in front of my car trying to use a battery pack jumper that it just sucked dry! Got my ass wet and cold! Oh and it hurt!! UGGGGHHHHHH!!!!
> 
> Suck it universe!





Rojodi said:


> I walked Monday over ice and snow without incident
> I walked yesterday over ice and snow without nary a slip or misstep
> 
> Today, coming downstairs after changing clothes, I slipped at the top of the hardwood stairs, fell down 4 steps, landing on my dupa, scraping the right elbow and jamming the left shoulder.



Hugs for both of you.. you both seem to need them


----------



## Rojodi

missyj1978 said:


> Hugs for both of you.. you both seem to need them



Thank you


----------



## PunkyGurly74

missyj1978 said:


> Hugs for both of you.. you both seem to need them



Thank you. . Don't mind if I do. ..


----------



## ScreamingChicken

She's starting to act up again. I can say "I am surprised" but I know, deep down, this détente between us had an expiration date. Damn it!


----------



## HottiMegan

I can't touch the dog without breaking into hives. God forbid he licks me, then my skin goes into melt down. Makes life really pleasant.. not.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Started a new medicine for acid reflux and it takes 1 to 4 days to start working!!
Oi Vey!!! My throat is killing me!!


----------



## Lovelyone

I feel like I might be getting the flu. My stomach is doing flip flops all over the place.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Being made to feel like I am a selfish individual for looking at the overall picture of an idea that I had, which would save someone A LOT of money, but instead of looking at the overall cost difference or idea, I am just selfish.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Mother nature, no. God damn it I'm sick and tired of you pissing 3-5 inches of snow on the ground.


----------



## missyj1978

Myself, I messed up because I wasn't thinking. Ugh story of my life...


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I barely got sleep last night because lack of deep sleep and anxiety.


----------



## CleverBomb

Our new young canine companion seems to have forgotten most of his already somewhat shaky basic housebreaking upon return from a week-long trip to visit with The Parents of The Lovely and Talented Mrs. Bomb. It's a darn good thing for his sake that he's adorbial [sic]...


----------



## Rojodi

Valentine's Day is coming, I know, but for Christmas sake: I won't be a bad husband if I don't get my wife a box of chocolates or a dozen roses or a piece of over-priced and too gaudy for her taste jewelry. If I don't get her something on V.D. but get her flowers, candy, cards, a hug without being told throughout the year means I'm not romantic, so be it.

Stop with the commercials!!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I got a phone call earlier from someone at an insurance company. However, I barely understand the person on the phone and I look at the employee reviews and they say to avoid to work there. I don't know what I should do the interview or not because I don't know if I can take it seriously.


----------



## Lovelyone

A "cousin" questioned my sister about if she was mad because that side of the family didn't donate to my nieces funeral. We knew that they wouldn't donate because when my mother passed away they didn't even send their own sister flowers nor did they send condolence cards. They didn't even call to see how we were doing in the following weeks. We weren't surprised that they didn't donate but we are a little miffed that they have the audacity to question us about whether or not we are angry about it. They said that they "tried" to donate but were turned away when they called. We called the funeral home AND the cemetery and BOTH of them confirmed that they never received any donations from those family members and that no one was turned away when trying to make a donation. I know for a fact that donations weren't being turned away because I made one last month and one at the beginning of this month. I just wish they would stop all the bullshit. You aren't required to donate to the funeral but please don't harass us, a family who is still grieving--so that you can relieve your guilty conscience.


----------



## Fuzzy

I wish Nestle would figure out a better way to package Bit-o-Honey than wax paper.


----------



## Rojodi

Fuzzy said:


> I wish Nestle would figure out a better way to package Bit-o-Honey than wax paper.



I'm old: I can't remember them NEVER having anything else, and my memory goes back to the early 1970s


----------



## Fuzzy

Rojodi said:


> I'm old: I can't remember them NEVER having anything else, and my memory goes back to the early 1970s



I'm not sure how large the customer base is for Bit-o-Honey.. your quote made me think that I'm the only customer for this, and its been the same stockpile from the 70s.


----------



## Rojodi

This freaking hive on my upper lip, looking like a cold sore


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Rojodi said:


> This freaking hive on my upper lip, looking like a cold sore



Oh..I HATE hives! I got one last night before bed..a larger than normal one - about the size of a nickel right in the middle of my cleavage and a couple of smaller ones around the same area....Stress brings them out in me...woke up this morning and all gone..but, again...boo and hiss!


----------



## Rojodi

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Oh..I HATE hives! I got one last night before bed..a larger than normal one - about the size of a nickel right in the middle of my cleavage and a couple of smaller ones around the same area....Stress brings them out in me...woke up this morning and all gone..but, again...boo and hiss!



Allergies will bring mine on, especially tomatoes, and I made sauce yesterday for dinner, used "Organic" plum tomatoes. I should have known. :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

Rojodi said:


> This freaking hive on my upper lip, looking like a cold sore



I am so sick of hives!! I get them nearly daily on my arms and legs. If i come into contact with the dog, i break out. Makes life really pleasant.. I'm also wondering if stress is a factor.. 
I hope your hive goes away. I have been lucky to not have any on my face.


----------



## Rojodi

HottiMegan said:


> I am so sick of hives!! I get them nearly daily on my arms and legs. If i come into contact with the dog, i break out. Makes life really pleasant.. I'm also wondering if stress is a factor..
> I hope your hive goes away. I have been lucky to not have any on my face.



I ran into my doctor while at the market. First words out of his mouth, "Did you forget to drink milk before having Italian?" :doh: The itch is gone and it's not as noticeable.


----------



## spookytwigg

Been waiting for ages to hear back from an estate agent about a new flat, keeps telling us he'll get back to us in a couple of days with the information... about 5 times now.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Someone ignoring me, randomly, for no reason at all... and then when I confront them about it, they say "but for a moment" as if they are but it won't be for long but then they don't talk to me for 2 days (mind you, we've been talking daily for weeks), and then I confront them again later on telling them that there is going to be an issue if I keep getting ignored because I don't deserve that and I still get no answer...

it just leaves me wondering what I do wrong. Thinking I did something wrong. When in reality I probably didn't.


----------



## HottiMegan

My palms are SOOOO itchy!! I wonder if i should buy a lotto ticket...


----------



## Tad

HottiMegan said:


> My palms are SOOOO itchy!! I wonder if i should buy a lotto ticket...



Or you are turning into a werewolf. The full moon is this weekend.....


----------



## CastingPearls

Fuzzy said:


> I wish Nestle would figure out a better way to package Bit-o-Honey than wax paper.


MaryJanes too. *sigh*


----------



## littlefairywren

My neighbours five dogs. Yes, five! Two red cattle dogs and three mini-poodles. I *adore* wee doggies, but not the constant yapping that goes on. If it's not Mouse waking me with her night time antics, it's the dogs, either barking at imaginary noises or pooping directly under my bedroom window. They're all heavy breathers and regular nocturnal poopers. Not exactly the summer perfume I wish to smell blowing over me at night.


----------



## x0emnem0x

People. They don't make sense. I am the most kind and genuine person, I try to make others happy more than myself. It seems like whenever I get close to someone they either screw me over or leave for no reason. And I tell myself, I can't just NOT get close to people, what kind of life is that? It's not living. But it just hurts either way. I'm just debating cutting myself off from people, in general, for awhile. Every time I find one little sliver of happiness for myself, it gets ripped away.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Snow. That is all.


----------



## TwilightStarr

lovelylady78 said:


> Snow. That is all.



Ditto!!


----------



## Rojodi

Snow-shoveling induced shoulder spasms


----------



## Saoirse

He came to my house, gave me flowers and chocolates, treated me to a nice candlelit dinner and drinks at a dive bar afterwards (my coworker's band was playing). He brought me home, put up with my weird drunk babbling, hugged and kissed me goodnight... He's doing everything right! He's cute and has a great job and home. He's smart and funny and sweet and romantic and I could see us being very happy together.


So how come all I can think about is this other guy?


----------



## Esther

People saying they quit vegetarianism/veganism because they became "anemic". You obviously weren't doing it properly, then.


----------



## HottiMegan

Esther said:


> People saying they quit vegetarianism/veganism because they became "anemic". You obviously weren't doing it properly, then.



I've been one my entire life and i'm not the healthiest eater and have never had an issue with my iron. I can't do vegan cuz of cheese, glorious, yummy cheese 
(It's the only dairy i eat)


----------



## Iannathedriveress

My stomach keeps acting like a volcano


----------



## Esther

HottiMegan said:


> I've been one my entire life and i'm not the healthiest eater and have never had an issue with my iron. I can't do vegan cuz of cheese, glorious, yummy cheese
> (It's the only dairy i eat)



I eat dairy and eggs, too, but I haven't had meat in over ten years! I've never been anemic either, so it kills me when people say "vegetarianism made me really sick."


----------



## Rojodi

Esther said:


> I eat dairy and eggs, too, but I haven't had meat in over ten years! I've never been anemic either, so it kills me when people say "vegetarianism made me really sick."



My wife is one that cannot do a vegetarian/vegan diet. Her stomach can't handle that much vegetables and fruit, plus what tofu causes her to do :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy

I replaced both of the belts on my Civic (power steering and Alternator&A/C) today and my fingernails are really really dirty. I'm annoyed that I can't find my nail brush. :doh:


----------



## penguin

The heat. UGH. I am so over summer.


----------



## Esther

Rojodi said:


> My wife is one that cannot do a vegetarian/vegan diet. Her stomach can't handle that much vegetables and fruit, plus what tofu causes her to do :doh:



That's different from people saying that a vegetarian diet doesn't provide enough nutrition because they don't want to admit they didn't eat properly.


----------



## Rojodi

Esther said:


> That's different from people saying that a vegetarian diet doesn't provide enough nutrition because they don't want to admit they didn't eat properly.



There are people who can't get enough iron from vegetables, not enough from beans. Those need supplements.

Yeah, my niece did go vegan for a while, and was better for it. She's eating meat again, but keeps close to the vegetarian diet as possible


----------



## brokemon

penguin said:


> The heat. UGH. I am so over summer.



I wish we had some kind of freaky Friday magic fountain so we could switch stuff up- I've been shoveling show and defrosting fingers for 4 months now. Laying languidly around the house in a muscle shirt seems like an excellent problem. 

When I get home there is straight up ice in my beard. It's _crunchy._ Shudder.


----------



## Esther

Rojodi said:


> There are people who can't get enough iron from vegetables, not enough from beans. Those need supplements.
> 
> Yeah, my niece did go vegan for a while, and was better for it. She's eating meat again, but keeps close to the vegetarian diet as possible



A huge misunderstanding about vegetarianism/veganism is that supplements are necessary. They aren't if you eat a varied diet. The trouble is that many people either don't know which foods are iron-rich, or have trouble making time to prepare these foods. There are so many sources of iron other than dark leafy greens and beans. Molasses, quinoa, bulgur cracked wheat, kale, lentils, tempeh, spirulina, tomato paste, tahini, dried fruit, fortified breakfast cereals... even potatoes!! It's everywhere.

For the record I'm not trying to be argumentative, but I've been listening to my co workers saying really misinformed things to me about my diet all week and it's driving me crazy, so I'm slightly on edge about this. Hence my original post here!


----------



## x0emnem0x

I've been hungover all day, 4 hours of sleep, was busy the majority of the day and not home able to do my homework, and I have homework, most of which is late, that is still not done, and I'm tired, almost falling asleep sitting here.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

My stomach still hasn't recover.


----------



## CleverBomb

Either the dog won't leave me alone, or he's off doing something he shouldn't -- then the CAT starts acting up.

I can't even get started on my homework.

It's a good thing they're both adorable. For their sakes.


----------



## HottiMegan

Trying to get the idea of empathy and being less judgmental to someone who has probably never felt the sting of being judged by outward appearances. It's really frustrating and makes me almost not want to associate with them.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Made a reservation over a month ago for a fancy restaurant where a table is hard to come by. The reservation is on Friday (which is also my birthday) and my boyfriend told me today that the person who was covering his shift backed out so now he can't go. Super pissed!


----------



## littlefairywren

Humidity. Yeah, yeah....too short.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Clocks. Time. I want to live SIMPLY! I want to sit by a window while it rains and read a book I'll never be tested on. I want to paint because I want to, I want to listen to my body fall asleep and wake up slowly with no place to rush off to. I do NOT want to be governed by MONEY or CLOCKS or any other artificial restraints that humanity has imposed upon itself. I just want to be boundless, and infinite. I want my soul to escape this vessel and expose itself to the world. I want to love endlessly without a care in the world...


----------



## Surlysomething

I think you'll be waiting for...forever to find that but when you do let us know where it is.

haha.




x0emnem0x said:


> Clocks. Time. I want to live SIMPLY! I want to sit by a window while it rains and read a book I'll never be tested on. I want to paint because I want to, I want to listen to my body fall asleep and wake up slowly with no place to rush off to. I do NOT want to be governed by MONEY or CLOCKS or any other artificial restraints that humanity has imposed upon itself. I just want to be boundless, and infinite. I want my soul to escape this vessel and expose itself to the world. I want to love endlessly without a care in the world...


----------



## Gingembre

One of my housemates. Its supposed to be a house SHARE. Would it kill her to buy loo roll/buy washing up liquid/put the bins out/bring the bins in once in a while. Or, yknow, once. Grumble grumble.


----------



## Tad

Esther said:


> A huge misunderstanding about vegetarianism/veganism is that supplements are necessary. They aren't if you eat a varied diet. The trouble is that many people either don't know which foods are iron-rich, or have trouble making time to prepare these foods. There are so many sources of iron other than dark leafy greens and beans. Molasses, quinoa, bulgur cracked wheat, kale, lentils, tempeh, spirulina, tomato paste, tahini, dried fruit, fortified breakfast cereals... even potatoes!! It's everywhere.
> 
> For the record I'm not trying to be argumentative, but I've been listening to my co workers saying really misinformed things to me about my diet all week and it's driving me crazy, so I'm slightly on edge about this. Hence my original post here!



The thing to remember is that some people could be 'doing it right' and still be anemic. Then again, they could also be eating meat regularly and be anemic (for reference, my wife eats a very well balanced diet, and without iron supplements her ferratin (spelling? bodies reserve iron) gets so low that her health care provider asks her how she is still walking around. (and no, nobody seems to have a theory of why she can't keep her iron up anymore)

In other words, correlation is not the same as causation. That they were going vegetarian and became anemic doesn't prove that it was because they were vegetarian, nor does it prove that they weren't eating vegetarian 'right.'


----------



## x0emnem0x

Cramps.....


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I got an e-mail reminding me my DnD insider account was set to renew, but the website won't let me update my credit card info.


----------



## EMH1701

My total micromanaging jerk of a boss is driving me nuts. Last week one day, he came over my desk to talk to me and wound up literally yelling at me (yes, his voice was raised) in front of the entire office. I had done nothing to deserve it -- he's just a jerk.

Someone called HR on him because he said some things that were way out of line. So I had to go talk to the HR lady. It was a very nerve-wracking experience. 

On the positive side, he was spotted in a conference room with his boss for over an hour the next day. 

The other women in our team have had issues with him too. It's not sexual harassment -- it's just him being a jerk. But it's unprofessional behavior, and this is a guy who wants to make director someday. Well, he needs to learn how to treat people in public. This isn't the 80's anymore.

I did apply for yet another open job. There haven't been very many that I would even remotely want or would be qualified for. This one would be a pay raise.


----------



## Fuzzy

I snapped the end off my breaker bar trying to loosen a drive axle nut. I needs some major artillery for this repair.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Was in the Emergency Room on Friday for 8 1/2 hours, to have a Neurologist tell me what I already knew, I am having a MS Relapse 
Now on 1 week of Antibiotics and 6 weeks of Prednisone 

And of course all this happens right after my mom gets temporary custody of my 3 week old niece, my dad is continuing to be his pain in the ass self, and my sister has court tomorrow to see if she will get released from jail or have to serve out the 5 bench warrants she has! 

And sadly this is just a typical day in my life...


----------



## Surlysomething

Take care of YOU. Your Dad is an adult as is your sister, they can fend for themselves. 




TwilightStarr said:


> Was in the Emergency Room on Friday for 8 1/2 hours, to have a Neurologist tell me what I already knew, I am having a MS Relapse
> Now on 1 week of Antibiotics and 6 weeks of Prednisone
> 
> And of course all this happens right after my mom gets temporary custody of my 3 week old niece, my dad is continuing to be his pain in the ass self, and my sister has court tomorrow to see if she will get released from jail or have to serve out the 5 bench warrants she has!
> 
> And sadly this is just a typical day in my life...


----------



## Gingembre

Surlysomething said:


> Take care of YOU. Your Dad is an adult as is your sister, they can fend for themselves.



This is good advice.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Surlysomething said:


> Take care of YOU. Your Dad is an adult as is your sister, they can fend for themselves.




I know, I am trying my best just to back away from it all and just take care of myself but it's hard to do with a crying newborn and 5 year old. Especially when my mom gets mad at me for not helping as much as she thinks I should 

Yeah it's sad, they are both grown adults, my sister is 4 years older than me, but addicts don't care about anyone but themselves!


----------



## penguin

Chafing. I do not enjoy summer.


----------



## Esther

I get this, and I totally understand what you are saying.
However my original post here was not about this.
What I am annoyed with is people specifically saying that they "tried" going vegetarian/vegan, and that the diet itself caused anemia and illness. 
These people went back to eating meat and claimed all was well. Therefore, vegetarianism/veganism isn't healthy and they know for a fact because of their experience, so I shouldn't do it either.
This has nothing at all to do with having a predisposition to anemia.
These people did not eat properly on a vegan/vegetarian diet, and that is why it didn't work for them. I resent them telling me that the way I eat is unhealthy when I have been eating this way for over ten years and have never once been anemic. I actually researched the diet and do it properly, I didn't just eat a bunch of over-processed soy chicken nuggets and oreos because they're the most convenient vegan foods.



Tad said:


> The thing to remember is that some people could be 'doing it right' and still be anemic. Then again, they could also be eating meat regularly and be anemic (for reference, my wife eats a very well balanced diet, and without iron supplements her ferratin (spelling? bodies reserve iron) gets so low that her health care provider asks her how she is still walking around. (and no, nobody seems to have a theory of why she can't keep her iron up anymore)
> 
> In other words, correlation is not the same as causation. That they were going vegetarian and became anemic doesn't prove that it was because they were vegetarian, nor does it prove that they weren't eating vegetarian 'right.'


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I was supposed to start training at my new job and my stomach still hasn't fully recovered


----------



## Rojodi

I received a less than favorable critique of a story I wrote, a stroke piece mind you. This person that gave it to me firstly questioned if English was my first language, because she called my choice of words "odd." No, really, she did, maybe because I didn't use enough swear words perhaps? Then she said my writing wasn't good because I hadn't enough "inner dialogue." In a first-person, Penthouse Forums style stroke piece, not enough inner dialogue? 

I know the "woman" who gave it to me is more than likely one of the trolls, but still.


----------



## dharmabean

Had a fantastic interview today for a position that is 'perfect' for me, in every way. I walked in confident (first time in MONTHS feeling confidence). I had an interview with 4 women. I answered the questions. I thought I did well, personally.

I'm annoyed because... I now think back and second guess my answers and myself. I'm sitting here all nervous as F***. Ugh.


----------



## Saoirse

dharmabean said:


> I'm annoyed because... I now think back and second guess my answers and myself. I'm sitting here all nervous as F***. Ugh.



ugh I do that all the time! Dont dwell on what you could've/should've said. If you think the job is perfect for you, it was reflected in the interview! Good luck!


----------



## lucca23v2

I am annoyed at the "men" and I use the term loosely that ride mass transit. This asshole, and that is the only term I could use for him. I can't even call him a dick because dicks have some sense of restraint.

Anywho, I was standing on the platform for a while and the train pulls up and this asshole cuts me off and gets in the train before me so that he can get the seat. I had to stand the whole ride. 

This asshole didn't even get up for an elderly. So about 2 stops in I guess his conscience was getting to him and he looks at me and asks me if I wanted the seat. Me being who I am.. I let him have it. I spoke loudly enough for everyone to hear. I told him to keep his seat and to wear his asshole crown with pride because he earned it. I told him that I couldn't even call him a dick, because dicks show more restraint and hold back a bit. I told him that the only name that suit him was asshole because he is the orifice that vile waste comes out of.

Ok I may have gone overboard, but he deserved it.


----------



## CastingPearls

Mild irritations like people who say EWWWWW whenever you or a group of people are happily eating or discussing food. No one asked you to shit on my plate. Really. No one cares that it gives you gas or that you think oregano is gross or how much sugar is in X. Screw you and stop raining on everyone's parade. You're not enlightened. You're a boor and it's not cute. 

Another separate thing.... don't expect a man to want to discuss fine literature or your sparkling personality if all you post are pics of your tits and Um..guess what I'm doing??? I'm naked! Woohoo, I'm naked and I'm hungry! And then post about having to delete men who commented on your being....naked and hungry.


----------



## bbwbud

CastingPearls said:


> Mild irritations like people who say EWWWWW whenever you or a group of people are happily eating or discussing food. No one asked you to shit on my plate. Really. No one cares that it gives you gas or that you think oregano is gross or how much sugar is in X. Screw you and stop raining on everyone's parade. You're not enlightened. You're a boor and it's not cute.
> 
> Another separate thing.... don't expect a man to want to discuss fine literature or your sparkling personality if all you post are pics of your tits and Um..guess what I'm doing??? I'm naked! Woohoo, I'm naked and I'm hungry! And then post about having to delete men who commented on your being....naked and hungry.



Ummm...Any of you ladies who ARE naked and hungry, just let me know.


----------



## Jack Secret

CastingPearls said:


> Mild irritations like people who say EWWWWW whenever you or a group of people are happily eating or discussing food. No one asked you to shit on my plate. Really. No one cares that it gives you gas or that you think oregano is gross or how much sugar is in X. Screw you and stop raining on everyone's parade. You're not enlightened. You're a boor and it's not cute.
> 
> Another separate thing.... don't expect a man to want to discuss fine literature or your sparkling personality if all you post are pics of your tits and Um..guess what I'm doing??? I'm naked! Woohoo, I'm naked and I'm hungry! And then post about having to delete men who commented on your being....naked and hungry.




holy shit! Articulate and scathing I've come to expect nothing less from you


----------



## Jack Secret

lucca23v2 said:


> I am annoyed at the "men" and I use the term loosely that ride mass transit. This asshole, and that is the only term I could use for him. I can't even call him a dick because dicks have some sense of restraint.
> 
> Anywho, I was standing on the platform for a while and the train pulls up and this asshole cuts me off and gets in the train before me so that he can get the seat. I had to stand the whole ride.
> 
> This asshole didn't even get up for an elderly. So about 2 stops in I guess his conscience was getting to him and he looks at me and asks me if I wanted the seat. Me being who I am.. I let him have it. I spoke loudly enough for everyone to hear. I told him to keep his seat and to wear his asshole crown with pride because he earned it. I told him that I couldn't even call him a dick, because dicks show more restraint and hold back a bit. I told him that the only name that suit him was asshole because he is the orifice that vile waste comes out of.
> 
> Ok I may have gone overboard, but he deserved it.



I would hope the guy was having a brain fart when he didn't offer his seat to a lady. I've done that on the odd occasion, and it made me feel like shit. I apologized profusely even though I know the damage had been done.


----------



## Amaranthine

Jack Secret said:


> I would hope the guy was having a brain fart when he didn't offer his seat to a lady. I've done that on the odd occasion, and it made me feel like shit. I apologized profusely even though I know the damage had been done.



I might get shit for this post, but whatever. 

Cutting someone off in front of you to deliberately get the last seat? Yeah, that's shitty. 

Making an elderly person stand so you can sit down? Also shitty. 

But why is it required that a man _give his seat up_ to a woman? Women want to be treated EQUALLY to men, right? And while such a gesture is kind and would be appreciated, it seems like benevolent sexism.


----------



## Rojodi

CastingPearls said:


> Mild irritations like people who say EWWWWW whenever you or a group of people are happily eating or discussing food. No one asked you to shit on my plate. Really. No one cares that it gives you gas or that you think oregano is gross or how much sugar is in X. Screw you and stop raining on everyone's parade. You're not enlightened. You're a boor and it's not cute.
> 
> Another separate thing.... don't expect a man to want to discuss fine literature or your sparkling personality if all you post are pics of your tits and Um..guess what I'm doing??? I'm naked! Woohoo, I'm naked and I'm hungry! And then post about having to delete men who commented on your being....naked and hungry.



I HAVE discussed fine literature while naked 
I HAVE had heated discussions on whether or not science fiction and fantasy should be taught in high schools and colleges, while naked and hungry 

Yeah, I'm annoyed by someone on the bus to work this morning, not giving up his seat to a woman with a cane. Thankfully, 5 of us stood and offered our seats to her. She took one across from the young "man" and stared at him until he left at my stop.

But, since I'm an immature old man, I have to lighten up the day


----------



## snuggletiger

Fine literature is very broad. Are we talking Shakespeare? Greek Tragedies? Hemingway? Faulkner? Joyce? Capote? 

I have opened plenty a door for a woman only to get the sneer of contempt as a gesture of thanks. Or the loud sigh of "You're old fashioned I can get my own door" so you let the door go to the get the whiny pout of "Why didn't you hold the door for me" so either way its chancy in this day and age.


----------



## Jack Secret

Amaranthine said:


> I might get shit for this post, but whatever.
> 
> Cutting someone off in front of you to deliberately get the last seat? Yeah, that's shitty.
> 
> Making an elderly person stand so you can sit down? Also shitty.
> 
> But why is it required that a man _give his seat up_ to a woman? Women want to be treated EQUALLY to men, right? And while such a gesture is kind and would be appreciated, it seems like benevolent sexism.



benevolent sexism? I was raised in South. Had I not given up my seat to a lady or perhaps someone mobility challenged I would've gotten my skinny white ass blistered! That's just the way I was raised Which made my brain fart that more embarrassing!


----------



## Amaranthine

Jack Secret said:


> benevolent sexism? I was raised in South. Had I not given up my seat to a lady or perhaps someone mobility challenged I would've gotten my skinny white ass blistered! That's just the way I was raised Which made my brain fart that more embarrassing!



Heh, I did notice that your location was in Georgia, and that crossed my mind after I posted. 

As for benevolent sexism. Like, most everyone can recognize that hostile sexism is insulting and unfair. For example, women getting lesser wages than men, or sweeping comments about women being inferior. 

But benevolent sexism is going out of one's way to protect women, support them, baby them, so to speak. And this is generally far more accepted, by both genders. It's pretty engrained in society, and I think to a higher degree in cultures of honor/respect, like in the South. But if you step back and look at it from a more objective perspective - rather than seeing it as an honorable, generous thing to do - it can imply that women are less able than men to deal with standing on public transportation, etc. Basically, that women need that kind of treatment - similarly to someone who is mobility impaired and actually requires a seat. 

I'm not saying that a female should treat someone with contempt if a door is held open to her or if a seat is offered. That's clearly impolite, I think. But merely...if you are willing to do it for a woman, you should be willing to do it for a man?


----------



## Rojodi

I've received the whiny "Why did you do that? I am perfectly capable of opening the door myself," numerous times. To those, I've answered with a smile, "You're welcome."

It's not a location thing. I've run into many a very rude Southern man, especially when I'm accompanying my wife.


----------



## CastingPearls

Rojodi said:


> I've received the whiny "Why did you do that? I am perfectly capable of opening the door myself," numerous times. To those, I've answered with a smile, "You're welcome."
> 
> It's not a location thing. I've run into many a very rude Southern man, especially when I'm accompanying my wife.


I like the door being held open for me and I hold it open for others too. I think it's courteous, not sexist.


----------



## Rojodi

CastingPearls said:


> I like the door being held open for me and I hold it open for others too. I think it's courteous, not sexist.



It's just manners to hold the door open for people behind you or if someone's arms are full, or a parent is pushing a carriage/stroller..


----------



## Surlysomething

This is how I am. Actually I think most Canadians are all about this. Haha.



CastingPearls said:


> I like the door being held open for me and I hold it open for others too. I think it's courteous, not sexist.


----------



## AuntHen

Poopy poop *snow*! So sick of it  :/


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Surlysomething said:


> This is how I am. Actually I think most Canadians are all about this. Haha.



Mrs Ho Ho and I have known each other for 34 years, just celebrated the 25th anniversary of the day she and I knew we would be 'us' and have our 25th wedding anniversary coming up in a year. For most of this period we were fit as a couple of fiddles, biking, hiking, gym rats. 

Mrs Ho Ho is a very determined young(ish) woman who holds a strong and advanced position in the company where she has worked for those same 34 years (I met her at her interview).

For all this time, we have extended simple graces to each other, such as opening doors. Where there are double doors with an entry in between, I have usually open the outer door while she, leaping ahead and not to be out-done, opens the inner door. We both delight in this protocol.

I have been in the habit of extending this courtesy to others of both genders, whether they were burdened with packages, et c., or not. Most seemed appreciative of the courtesy.

(By the way, we have a 9' by 14' deck with entry from our sun room. We hadn't bothered to shovel it all winter and this last storm left us with an average of about 5 feet of snow. I decided to lighten the load a bit yesterday and shoveled a path from the house to the railing, meaning to toss as much as I could over the rail. I managed my original intent but my back and damaged arm protested at the thought of doing more. Mrs Ho Ho came home, castigated me for being naughty and shoveling any of it, grabbed the shovel, and her mighty shoulders made short work of the rest. She came in glowing, proud of herself, and happy over commanding her body to such exertion. Her pride in herself reflected my pride in her.)

Nearly 50 years ago (during a period of back spasms) I bought a sturdy, wooden, rhododendron walking cane which served me well during the brief time I needed it and hung by the door during the intervening years - until this past year, when I have been felled by ataxia and other complications. My cane has come out of retirement and accompanies me everywhere.

Nowadays, Mrs Ho Ho opens both doors and is happy to do it for her old friend. When she is not with me, any number of 'young' ladies (younger than my age of 76 y.o) extend this courtesy to me and I am grateful both for the gesture and for their smiles.

If Mrs Ho Ho hadn't entered my life, it sometimes makes me think that I should have carried my cane years ago - perhaps even in high school. Who knows? I might have scored a prom date that way.


----------



## snuggletiger

Losing all my pictures and half my contacts with the new phone replacement.


----------



## lucca23v2

Amaranthine said:


> But why is it required that a man _give his seat up_ to a woman? Women want to be treated EQUALLY to men, right? And while such a gesture is kind and would be appreciated, it seems like benevolent sexism.



It is not required, but the gesture would have been nice. Plenty of times men offer me seats and I ask them if they are getting off the train soon.. if they are I sit.. if they are not I tell them to stay in the seat and I will wait. I have no issues with standing, however to not even have the decency to offer the seat to an elderly person, that is shitty. 

As for the other part, woman want to be treated equally when it comes to the same pay for the equality does not mean we want you to treat us like you would your buddy. 

We want to be treated as equals in the work place. If I am doing the same job as my male counterpart and he gets X amount of money, there is no reason why I should get less just because I am female. If a man with my same qualifications can apply for Position Y, there is no reason why I should not be able to apply for it since we have the same qualifications.

I have no issues with opening my own doors, standing in the train or anytihng like that. We do not need men to take care of us, but it is nice to know that you would still want to. That is all.

You men know women are amazing. We rock! lol.. :batting:

Just my thoughts.....


----------



## bbwbud

lucca23v2 said:


> It is not required, but the gesture would have been nice. Plenty of times men offer me seats and I ask them if they are getting off the train soon.. if they are I sit.. if they are not I tell them to stay in the seat and I will wait. I have no issues with standing, however to not even have the decency to offer the seat to an elderly person, that is shitty.
> 
> As for the other part, woman want to be treated equally when it comes to the same pay for the equality does not mean we want you to treat us like you would your buddy.
> 
> We want to be treated as equals in the work place. If I am doing the same job as my male counterpart and he gets X amount of money, there is no reason why I should get less just because I am female. If a man with my same qualifications can apply for Position Y, there is no reason why I should not be able to apply for it since we have the same qualifications.
> 
> I have no issues with opening my own doors, standing in the train or anytihng like that. We do not need men to take care of us, but it is nice to know that you would still want to. That is all.
> 
> You men know women are amazing. We rock! lol.. :batting:
> 
> Just my thoughts.....



If I am at a door ahead of someone else, I hold it open, no matter who it is. Isn't rude to shut the door ahead of someone...If the person is older, or pregnant or carrying things, I will even run ahead of them to get the door...It's just the right thing to do...One of the best things taught at my son's parochial school several years ago was to hold doors open and be polite to everyone and you noticed the difference the second you walked through the door, usually because some little kid was holding it open for you.


----------



## MattB

As usual, I'm annoyed by work...

I like things simple. Make a decision, get it done, move forward. If something doesn't work, make a note and don't do it again. Or make sure whatever elements made it wrong are fixed.

I love my company for the most part, but the inability to make one. simple. decision. without having 20 emails fly back and forth with meaningless chatter is driving me absolutely nuts. 

When our marketing department gets involved, it amplifies everything. They can't make a simple web invitation without bogging everything down into banal discussions about colours and fonts. 

I need my stuff done now. I don't know what more to say short of driving to Toronto and screaming it through a megaphone at them.

Pick a glass Mrs. Seinfeld! Pick a glass!!!


----------



## lucca23v2

MattB said:


> As usual, I'm annoyed by work...
> 
> I like things simple. Make a decision, get it done, move forward. If something doesn't work, make a note and don't do it again. Or make sure whatever elements made it wrong are fixed.
> 
> I love my company for the most part, but the inability to make one. simple. decision. without having 20 emails fly back and forth with meaningless chatter is driving me absolutely nuts.
> 
> When our marketing department gets involved, it amplifies everything. They can't make a simple web invitation without bogging everything down into banal discussions about colours and fonts.
> 
> I need my stuff done now. I don't know what more to say short of driving to Toronto and screaming it through a megaphone at them.
> 
> Pick a glass Mrs. Seinfeld! Pick a glass!!!



Unfortunately, that is corporate america today. There has to be a series of at least 50 emails to decided if an email should have a header or not....I miss the days of autonomous work. All of this having to check with this person and that person to make sure everything is in line is too much.

Writing this post as I answer my 20th email of the day about the same project that is so simple a 3rd grader could do it....


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

MattB said:


> As usual, I'm annoyed by work...
> 
> I like things simple. Make a decision, get it done, move forward. If something doesn't work, make a note and don't do it again. Or make sure whatever elements made it wrong are fixed.
> Pick a glass Mrs. Seinfeld! Pick a glass!!!



From The Restaurant at the End of the Universe (1980) - Doug Adams


"Well, youre obviously being totally naive of course", said the girl, "When youve been in marketing as long as I have, you'll know that before any new product can be developed it has to be properly researched. Weve got to find out what people want from fire, how they relate to it, what sort of image it has for them."
The crowd were tense. They were expecting something wonderful from Ford.
"Stick it up your nose," he said.
"Which is precisely the sort of thing we need to know," insisted the girl, "Do people want fire that can be fitted nasally?"
"And the wheel," said the Captain, "What about this wheel thingy? It sounds a terribly interesting project."
"Ah," said the marketing girl, "Well, we're having a little difficulty there."
"Difficulty?" exclaimed Ford. "Difficulty? What do you mean, difficulty? It's the single simplest machine in the entire Universe!"
The marketing girl soured him with a look.
"Alright, Mr. Wiseguy," she said, "if you're so clever, you tell us what colour it should be."
If," ["the management consultant"] said tersely, we could for a moment move on to the subject of fiscal policy. . .
Fiscal policy!" whooped Ford Prefect. Fiscal policy!"
The management consultant gave him a look that only a lungfish could have copied.
Fiscal policy. . . he repeated, that is what I said.
How can you have money, demanded Ford, if none of you actually produces anything? It doesn't grow on trees you know.
If you would allow me to continue.. .
Ford nodded dejectedly.
Thank you. Since we decided a few weeks ago to adopt the leaf as legal tender, we have, of course, all become immensely rich.
Ford stared in disbelief at the crowd who were murmuring appreciatively at this and greedily fingering the wads of leaves with which their track suits were stuffed.
But we have also, continued the management consultant, run into a small inflation problem on account of the high level of leaf availability, which means that, I gather, the current going rate has something like three deciduous forests buying one ships peanut."
Murmurs of alarm came from the crowd. The management consultant waved them down.
So in order to obviate this problem, he continued, and effectively revalue the leaf, we are about to embark on a massive defoliation campaign, and. . .er, burn down all the forests. I think you'll all agree that's a sensible move under the circumstances."
The crowd seemed a little uncertain about this for a second or two until someone pointed out how much this would increase the value of the leaves in their pockets whereupon they let out whoops of delight and gave the management consultant a standing ovation. The accountants among them looked forward to a profitable autumn aloft and it got an appreciative round from the crowd."

Matt - When I was 'Out there' I had "42" written on my white board. Anyone who wanted answers, I'd just point. Try it. It would probably baffle them now.


----------



## MattB

lucca23v2 said:


> Unfortunately, that is corporate america today. There has to be a series of at least 50 emails to decided if an email should have a header or not....I miss the days of autonomous work. All of this having to check with this person and that person to make sure everything is in line is too much.
> 
> Writing this post as I answer my 20th email of the day about the same project that is so simple a 3rd grader could do it....



It's insanity. I get about 80-100 emails a day on average, and many if not most of them are babble. Lord help me if it's someone's birthday on top of that. The "Reply to all" button is evil.

I'm still waiting for my stuff to be done. However, I should also note that this particular piece of marketing glory was requested by me on the 19th. I need to send it to my largest account before 5pm today. 

Ho Ho- If I tried "42", with my luck, it would trigger some sort of Douglas Adams book club discussion and my stuff would never get done.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Anyone wanna be my own personal slave? It's hard to get out of bed and I've barely eaten in 2 days for that reason. LOL. I need help. :< This back issue sucks.


----------



## lucca23v2

MattB said:


> It's insanity. I get about 80-100 emails a day on average, and many if not most of them are babble. Lord help me if it's someone's birthday on top of that. The "Reply to all" button is evil.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my stuff to be done. However, I should also note that this particular piece of marketing glory was requested by me on the 19th. I need to send it to my largest account before 5pm today.
> 
> Ho Ho- If I tried "42", with my luck, it would trigger some sort of Douglas Adams book club discussion and my stuff would never get done.



OMG!!! One of my biggest pet peeves.. the reply all button. I hate people who hit that to reply and every gets email that is just a convo and should just be a convo between 2 people...
Of course me being who I am...I hit the reply all and said...I don't mean to intrude on this conversation but since you hit the "REPLY ALL" I figured you wanted my input on your very personal convo....and I proceeded to give my opinion ending with.. maybe next time.. start a new email just to that person or betternyet.. walk the 5 steps to the persons desk....

Which by the way is my other pet peeve. I hate when my coworkers who just sit 2 steps away from me send me email about work stuff..really? Your desk faces my desk.. you couldn't just ask me?

UGH!!!!


----------



## Rojodi

Someone ordering lunch for me and assuming I wanted fish and chips. :doh:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

x0emnem0x said:


> Anyone wanna be my own personal slave? It's hard to get out of bed and I've barely eaten in 2 days for that reason. LOL. I need help. :< This back issue sucks.



Hope you have a speedy recovery on your back.


----------



## x0emnem0x

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Hope you have a speedy recovery on your back.



Thanks, it's been a little better, I was able to take a shower today without screaming my head off, lol so that's a plus.


----------



## dharmabean

I've been doing really well with avoiding getting sick. Ya. Right. Today, I woke up sick as hell. Sore throat, can't talk, can't breathe, congestion, body aches.  

Tea... check
Lozenges... check
Brothy soup.... check


Sleeping until this plague leaves my body like a demon under exorcism... priceless.


----------



## TwilightStarr

dharmabean said:


> I've been doing really well with avoiding getting sick. Ya. Right. Today, I woke up sick as hell. Sore throat, can't talk, can't breathe, congestion, body aches.
> 
> Tea... check
> Lozenges... check
> Brothy soup.... check
> 
> 
> Sleeping until this plague leaves my body like a demon under exorcism... priceless.



 I'm sorry, hope you feel better ASAP!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

dharmabean said:


> I've been doing really well with avoiding getting sick. Ya. Right. Today, I woke up sick as hell. Sore throat, can't talk, can't breathe, congestion, body aches.
> 
> Tea... check
> Lozenges... check
> Brothy soup.... check
> 
> 
> Sleeping until this plague leaves my body like a demon under exorcism... priceless.



Feel better mamassss! That was me about a couple months ago. It was horrid.


----------



## Aust99

Super sore and scratching throat... It's a long weekend here so of course I get a bit sick.


----------



## AuntHen

Snow day :/ ........


----------



## balletguy

So sick of the snow


----------



## EMH1701

My co-workers. This older woman who I'll label S, is a complete b----. She is so negative about everything and acts like she's my boss even though she's the same level as me. She's decided she hates our supervisors, yet for some unfathomable reason, will not quit or retire, even though she keeps talking about retirement. So then she makes the rest of our lives miserable. She's too good at doing her actual job to be fired. However, getting along with your co-workers and having a positive attitude is part of the workplace nowadays. If you don't have soft skills, you'll get nowhere.

My boss is a jerk. I had to go and deal with HR last week because he went off on me in public and raised his voice.

I can't quit my job because I'm taking back-to-school money from them. My best bet is to find another job within the company that pays more. I have an interview on Wed. for a job in another dept. Wish me luck.


----------



## Rojodi

The beginnings of rheumatoid arthritis


----------



## lucca23v2

Rojodi said:


> The beginnings of rheumatoid arthritis



That sucks. Sorry to hear that. My mom had that. My sister has it too.


----------



## Rojodi

lucca23v2 said:


> That sucks. Sorry to hear that. My mom had that. My sister has it too.



Thank you. Right now, it's at the pain the wrist and fingers stage, on my weak hand. I inherited from my Polish great-grandmother, who had it in her hips, wrists, and hands.


----------



## lucca23v2

Rojodi said:


> Thank you. Right now, it's at the pain the wrist and fingers stage, on my weak hand. I inherited from my Polish great-grandmother, who had it in her hips, wrists, and hands.



My mom had it everywhere. She had so many replacement surgeries we used to call her Bionic woman.


----------



## Rojodi

lucca23v2 said:


> My mom had it everywhere. She had so many replacement surgeries we used to call her Bionic woman.



Babci lived to be either 98 or 103, according to which birth certificate you use. She lived in a group home/nursing home only for the last 3 years of her life, too.


----------



## lucca23v2

Rojodi said:


> Babci lived to be either 98 or 103, according to which birth certificate you use. She lived in a group home/nursing home only for the last 3 years of her life, too.



My mom was diagnosed at 21 and made it to 73...She passed a year ago the day after her birthday.


----------



## Rojodi

lucca23v2 said:


> My mom was diagnosed at 21 and made it to 73...She passed a year ago the day after her birthday.



I turn fitty in July. From discussions with my sister, our great-grandmother showed signs of R.A. in her hips at 33, a year after the last of her 6 kids was born, her wrists and hands by 50. 

A few of her children started signs at 40.

Our mom at 45, in her hips.


----------



## lucca23v2

Rojodi said:


> I turn fitty in July. From discussions with my sister, our great-grandmother showed signs of R.A. in her hips at 33, a year after the last of her 6 kids was born, her wrists and hands by 50.
> 
> A few of her children started signs at 40.
> 
> Our mom at 45, in her hips.



yeah. Unfortunately the only thing that helps is exercise and exercising hurts.


----------



## Rojodi

lucca23v2 said:


> yeah. Unfortunately the only thing that helps is exercise and exercising hurts.



Putting my hand in warm or hot water helps, and so doing dishes helps


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Rojodi said:


> Putting my hand in warm or hot water helps, and so doing dishes helps



It helped my mom's hands too. She stopped using the dishwasher because it provided her some relief. Sorry you are in pain.

And I'm annoyed that I'm sick. Pretty sure I have a fever. . Coughing. .sneezing..breathing is difficult. . only in 3rd week at job. Cannot afford this..it just looks bad. We are having a staff meeting ..on the agenda..introducing me. Awesome. Oy vey.


----------



## Rojodi

PunkyGurly74 said:


> It helped my mom's hands too. She stopped using the dishwasher because it provided her some relief. Sorry you are in pain.



Thank you  We have a crock pot. I filled it with hot soapy water and soaked my hand LOL


----------



## lucca23v2

Blackjack said:


> At this speed? Trying to download anything is about as quick as trying to suck you through a straw.
> 
> As in, get you through a straw. Not as in... well, my mind is too frustrated to think of just what sort of sexual act that would entail right now, but I know that the rest of you will come up with something.



Quick mind. I like that..lol

But on the slow connection, I hate it when the wifi connection at work goes crazy. it makes my phone go crazy as well. I can't have a decent conversation on it without it cutting off!

Damn technology!


----------



## Tad

Rojodi said:


> Thank you  We have a crock pot. I filled it with hot soapy water and soaked my hand LOL



Another thing to look at is one of those paraffin wax hand dip thingies. Many years ago I had a work placement in a veterans hospital, next to the physiotherapy department, and they used basically an overglorified version of that to help ease arthritis in hands. Not that warm water in the crock pot wouldn't work, just also nice for your skin instead of being rough on it


----------



## fritzi

Rojodi said:


> Putting my hand in warm or hot water helps, and so doing dishes helps



If it really is genuine rheumatoid arthritis - in contrast to other joint issues - you should actually keep away from treating it with anything warm.

Treating it with warmth was standard for a long time, because warmth relaxed muscles and tendons around the joint and made movement seemingly easier. 
But today that treatment is considered outdated and harmful.

Rheumatoid arthritis is an inflammation of the joint - and as with anything inflamed, cooling helps a lot more in healing. Check out cryotherapy.

So move and flex your joints, and then rest for 10 minutes with an ice-pack on the joints. Or put a plastic tub full of clean playground sand into the freezer for about 45 minutes - and then move your joints in the cold sand for 10 minutes. Rest again after that.

It might seem uncomfortable at first, but in the long run it helps.
Going from heat to cryo-therapy literally saved my aunts life - she was wheel-chair bound from RhArth at 58.

So - get better soon & happy healing!


----------



## Rojodi

fritzi said:


> If it really is genuine rheumatoid arthritis - in contrast to other joint issues - you should actually keep away from treating it with anything warm.
> 
> Treating it with warmth was standard for a long time, because warmth relaxed muscles and tendons around the joint and made movement seemingly easier.
> But today that treatment is considered outdated and harmful.
> 
> Rheumatoid arthritis is an inflammation of the joint - and as with anything inflamed, cooling helps a lot more in healing. Check out cryotherapy.
> 
> So move and flex your joints, and then rest for 10 minutes with an ice-pack on the joints. Or put a plastic tub full of clean playground sand into the freezer for about 45 minutes - and then move your joints in the cold sand for 10 minutes. Rest again after that.
> 
> It might seem uncomfortable at first, but in the long run it helps.
> Going from heat to cryo-therapy literally saved my aunts life - she was wheel-chair bound from RhArth at 58.
> 
> So - get better soon & happy healing!



That's what I've been doing for the osteoarthritis I have from soccer injuries. Move it, cool it, and move it again. I take over the counter anti-inflammatories, but it seems that the water helps ease the pain, especially when I come back from being outside in the cold.


----------



## lucca23v2

Rojodi said:


> That's what I've been doing for the osteoarthritis I have from soccer injuries. Move it, cool it, and move it again. I take over the counter anti-inflammatories, but it seems that the water helps ease the pain, especially when I come back from being outside in the cold.



My mother use to soak in a hot bath for as long as the water stayed hot. Sometimes I thought the water would burn her it was so hot, But it always made her feel better.


----------



## Rojodi

lucca23v2 said:


> My mother use to soak in a hot bath for as long as the water stayed hot. Sometimes I thought the water would burn her it was so hot, But it always made her feel better.



I like the water just under intolerable.


----------



## Fuzzy

I stepped on my bamboo backscratcher.


----------



## Saoirse

menstrual acne!! Ive never had bad acne as a teen, usually just a zit every once in a while, but in the past few years, my face looks horrible around my period!! AAHHH!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Me. I am annoying me. I feel like a horrible person. I have this friend who likes me as much more than "just a friend", and he has been trying to like, date him, for awhile. Even since before I dated my ex John, he was there and all, and even afterwards he was there to talk to me. He said even if I dated someone else he'd still be there for me after that. I like him but at the same time I don't. I don't friend zone him but I won't date him. It scares the shit out of me to hang out with him. The two times we have, he's kissed me. The first time being right after I broke up with my OTHER ex Ryan, and it was horrible timing, and he knew I was not in that right mindset, since I just got dumped. Either way, he listens to me, asks about my day, cares, asks to take me out, he always tries to make me happy, he got a job because I told him he needed to. He's such a sweetheart but he is so shy and a little immature. I've always been attracted to older guys, I have a daddy complex. So this is not only new but frightening. Part of me likes him but part of him drives me CRAZY. But we've been fighting a lot lately and he said he doesn't know what I expect of him. Which made me think - I don't know what I expect from him. I shouldn't expect anything from him. He's not my boyfriend. But it made me start thinking and hating myself even more, because here this perfectly normal guy is, who is sweet and innocent and we have stuff in common, and I just push him away. Because I'm used to being alone and miserable. I push him away because I don't want to hurt him and I don't want to get hurt. Because I feel like I don't deserve him or I say to myself "how could he possibly like me" because he's the only person that's actually from around here that has ever showed really super serious interest in me. I am so pissed off at myself, because I whine and complain about wanting to find that ENDLESS love and compassion and affection and just a guy that isn't worried about sex or anything and that guy is the guy that I'm pushing away! I bitch about how loving and caring I am, and how all I want out of life is to just be happy: and happy is right there, within arms reach. 10 minutes away. I'm such an idiot. A pathetic, insecure mess. Why the hell do I do this to myself? Why do I do it to him?

*TL;DR*, I'm a moron for not letting myself be happy when I could very easily, more than likely be happy. I'm a self destructive twat.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

My car not working for a month with no end in sight. Due to complications I'm still at work and I got off almost 2 hours ago. Due to job switch I have no funds or ability to pay a mechanic. I have had some work done on it but it makes no sense why it will not stay running..ugh!! I have lost my independence. I cannot just leave or goto dog park or store..or Dr's appointments....I know..i know so whiney. I'm grateful for my best friend but the reality is how much longer will he keep getting me places? I just want to go home.. I'm also concerned about my doggies


----------



## snuggletiger

My friend who supposedly needed a loan because they were "almost destitute", so I juggled money and loaned her the amount she needed. Didn't charge interest because I wanted to do the right thing. Now its excuse after excuse of being her being unable to make small payments or repay the money. Yet on her FB page she has the money to go out drinking at all the popular spots. I feel dumb for doing what I thought was the right thing and helping a "friend".


----------



## lucca23v2

snuggletiger said:


> My friend who supposedly needed a loan because they were "almost destitute", so I juggled money and loaned her the amount she needed. Didn't charge interest because I wanted to do the right thing. Now its excuse after excuse of being her being unable to make small payments or repay the money. Yet on her FB page she has the money to go out drinking at all the popular spots. I feel dumb for doing what I thought was the right thing and helping a "friend".



I feel your pain. I learned that lesson too. I learned you never lend money to friends. either stay out of it, or GIVE the money, but never lend. That is the quickest way to lose a friendship.

Sorry you had to go through it.


----------



## lucca23v2

UGH!!!!!!!!!!!! I hate having to buy new headphones every month. I don't understand why my headphones only last a month.

Side note, for those traveling on the train in NYC.. if you have headphones, there is no reason I should be hearing your music over mine..SMH!!!


----------



## Jack Secret

lucca23v2 said:


> I feel your pain. I learned that lesson too. I learned you never lend money to friends. either stay out of it, or GIVE the money, but never lend. That is the quickest way to lose a friendship.
> 
> Sorry you had to go through it.



I second that Just give them the money.


----------



## Oona

I still look like I got clocked in the mouth. Plus, I don't know what the piercer was thinking telling me to use Listerine. Even I know better than to use alcohol based mouthwash on a fresh piercing.


----------



## Amaranthine

Oona said:


> I still look like I got clocked in the mouth. Plus, I don't know what the piercer was thinking telling me to use Listerine. Even I know better than to use alcohol based mouthwash on a fresh piercing.



_Listerine?_ Jesus, what a terrible idea. How long have you had it? The swelling on mine lasted...a good week, I want to say. You have other piercings, so you probably already know it, but...warm water + sea salt soaks.


----------



## lucca23v2

Oona said:


> I still look like I got clocked in the mouth. Plus, I don't know what the piercer was thinking telling me to use Listerine. Even I know better than to use alcohol based mouthwash on a fresh piercing.



That is one sadomasochistic piercer! Listerine? Why not just straight rubbing alcohol? WTF?!?!?!


----------



## Oona

Amaranthine said:


> _Listerine?_ Jesus, what a terrible idea. How long have you had it? The swelling on mine lasted...a good week, I want to say. You have other piercings, so you probably already know it, but...warm water + sea salt soaks.





lucca23v2 said:


> That is one sadomasochistic piercer! Listerine? Why not just straight rubbing alcohol? WTF?!?!?!




I use H2Ocean and warm salt water compresses. I can't wait for the swelling to go down. I feel like I look as though I've been in a gnarly fight lol


----------



## lucca23v2

Oona said:


> I feel like I look as though I've been in a gnarly fight lol



That could be a good thing.. when people bother you.. just tell them.. you can just imagine what the other guy looks like....lol.. they will leave you the whole block! lol


----------



## Tracyarts

Squirrels.

I spent so much time and effort planting all kinds of baby vegetable plants and flowers in my garden over the weekend and yesterday afternoon a squirrel or squirrels went nuts digging in the dirt. So far, they haven't destroyed any plants, but I'm sure they will. It was a pain in the ass fixing all the damage they did. And I very seriously thought about how I have had squirrel stew before and how it wasn't half bad. So that could maybe be a solution to the squirrel issue? And if I saved their bushy little tails after skinning them, and strung them up around the garden, would the other squirrels see them and understand that "this is the place that our kind comes to die" and stay the fuck away? 

But, since hunting is not legal in the city limits, I guess I'm going to have to do the whole "sticks everywhere" routine again. The only thing that worked for me last year, was to take a bazillion and one bamboo skewers from the dollar store and stick them into the dirt, making little "fences" around baby plants and newly planted seeds. The squirrels would dig around the stick barriers, but not damage the plants or seedlings inside them. It'll be ugly and a pain in the ass to do, but no squirrels will have to die. 

Tracy


----------



## lucca23v2

Tracyarts said:


> Squirrels.
> 
> I spent so much time and effort planting all kinds of baby vegetable plants and flowers in my garden over the weekend and yesterday afternoon a squirrel or squirrels went nuts digging in the dirt. So far, they haven't destroyed any plants, but I'm sure they will. It was a pain in the ass fixing all the damage they did. And I very seriously thought about how I have had squirrel stew before and how it wasn't half bad. So that could maybe be a solution to the squirrel issue? And if I saved their bushy little tails after skinning them, and strung them up around the garden, would the other squirrels see them and understand that "this is the place that our kind comes to die" and stay the fuck away?
> 
> But, since hunting is not legal in the city limits, I guess I'm going to have to do the whole "sticks everywhere" routine again. The only thing that worked for me last year, was to take a bazillion and one bamboo skewers from the dollar store and stick them into the dirt, making little "fences" around baby plants and newly planted seeds. The squirrels would dig around the stick barriers, but not damage the plants or seedlings inside them. It'll be ugly and a pain in the ass to do, but no squirrels will have to die.
> 
> Tracy



I vote for squirrel soup.. althought I won't have any.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Tracyarts said:


> Squirrels.
> 
> I spent so much time and effort planting all kinds of baby vegetable plants and flowers in my garden over the weekend and yesterday afternoon a squirrel or squirrels went nuts digging in the dirt. So far, they haven't destroyed any plants, but I'm sure they will. It was a pain in the ass fixing all the damage they did. And I very seriously thought about how I have had squirrel stew before and how it wasn't half bad. So that could maybe be a solution to the squirrel issue? And if I saved their bushy little tails after skinning them, and strung them up around the garden, would the other squirrels see them and understand that "this is the place that our kind comes to die" and stay the fuck away?
> 
> But, since hunting is not legal in the city limits, I guess I'm going to have to do the whole "sticks everywhere" routine again. The only thing that worked for me last year, was to take a bazillion and one bamboo skewers from the dollar store and stick them into the dirt, making little "fences" around baby plants and newly planted seeds. The squirrels would dig around the stick barriers, but not damage the plants or seedlings inside them. It'll be ugly and a pain in the ass to do, but no squirrels will have to die.
> 
> Tracy



Many years ago, I stumbled on to a solution for this very same problem.

I was living with my grandparents while attending the University of Memphis. They would grow tomatoes in the backyard and had the squirrel issue much like you are having. I got this bright idea that I wanted to try my hand at gardening so I decided to plant hot peppers. In a perimeter around the tomatoes, I planted chilies, habaneros, and jalapenos. Not a large quantity but just a few that I got make salsa with the tomatoes. 

Unfortunately, only a handful of peppers made but not a single tomato was lost.


----------



## Blackjack

Tracyarts said:


> Squirrels.
> 
> I spent so much time and effort planting all kinds of baby vegetable plants and flowers in my garden over the weekend and yesterday afternoon a squirrel or squirrels went nuts digging in the dirt. So far, they haven't destroyed any plants, but I'm sure they will. It was a pain in the ass fixing all the damage they did.



Similar story, animated. Language warning and the last line's a bit mean, but this is just a funny take on a frustrating situation.


----------



## AuntHen

Tracyarts said:


> Squirrels.
> 
> I spent so much time and effort planting all kinds of baby vegetable plants and flowers in my garden over the weekend and yesterday afternoon a squirrel or squirrels went nuts digging in the dirt. So far, they haven't destroyed any plants, but I'm sure they will. It was a pain in the ass fixing all the damage they did. And I very seriously thought about how I have had squirrel stew before and how it wasn't half bad. So that could maybe be a solution to the squirrel issue? And if I saved their bushy little tails after skinning them, and strung them up around the garden, would the other squirrels see them and understand that "this is the place that our kind comes to die" and stay the fuck away?
> 
> But, since hunting is not legal in the city limits, I guess I'm going to have to do the whole "sticks everywhere" routine again. The only thing that worked for me last year, was to take a bazillion and one bamboo skewers from the dollar store and stick them into the dirt, making little "fences" around baby plants and newly planted seeds. The squirrels would dig around the stick barriers, but not damage the plants or seedlings inside them. It'll be ugly and a pain in the ass to do, but no squirrels will have to die.
> 
> Tracy




Squirrels are known for having all kinds of places that they bury food "for later". Chances are, your garden is right where they have a huge stash


----------



## Fuzzy

I think you need to introduce a natural predator for these squirrels. Your town allow large felines?


----------



## Dromond

I want to smash a certain Social Security worker that is not Micara. I want to smash them in a hulk-like manner.


----------



## Highsteppa

It's gonna snow here. 

Again.

Fuck.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Highsteppa said:


> It's gonna snow here.
> 
> Again.
> 
> Fuck.



Same here. 50 degrees for 2 days and now 2-5" inches of snow possible?
FUUUUUUUUUU-.


----------



## Dromond

x0emnem0x said:


> Same here. 50 degrees for 2 days and now 2-5" inches of snow possible?
> FUUUUUUUUUU-.



Springtime in Illinois. *shrug*


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Fuzzy said:


> I think you need to introduce a natural predator for these squirrels. Your town allow large felines?



Or my dog Carla..I sadly have had to throw away several bodies..If we lived in the country it would have been pyres.



Highsteppa said:


> It's gonna snow here.
> 
> Again.
> 
> Fuck.



I double that. It sucks chipmunk ass so bad. I think this winter broke me.. I'm ready to move!


----------



## dharmabean

I went from head cold to stomach flu. 

Holy miserable outcome batman!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Dromond said:


> Springtime in Illinois. *shrug*



Yeah I know.  Freakin' mood swings.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

It was so sunny and warm yesterday and then I get misery grey cold weather today.


----------



## Rojodi

I walk into Starbucks and the district manager tells me that there's no sugar free peppermint today.

(Okay, yes, I do spend a little TOO much time there)


----------



## Missamanda

I bought some jeans today without trying them on first. Fit in the waist but I don't have the junk in the trunk to fill them. D:


----------



## lucca23v2

Stuck at work because car service has a 90 minute delay!!!!!!!!!!! WTF!!!!!!! 90 minutes?!?!?! Only in NY!


----------



## lucca23v2

I hate it when my co-workers make me play Mom... right now I am telling everyone.."I DON'T CARE WHAT YOU WANT...YOU WILL DO WHAT I SAY!!!"

The sad part is.. that with the exception of 1 co-worker.. everyone else is older than me!!!!!!!!!!

UGH!!!!!!!!!!!

And yes I am still at work waiting for car service.


----------



## ODFFA

It's 04:39 AM and our neighbour's alarm has gone off now for the 3rd time, for a full five minutes. I don't know whether to feel more creeped out or more annoyed -_-

On the upside, I'm having some pretty amazing early morning cuddling images now. So any unsuccessful attempts to go back to sleep (again) won't be tooo frustrating.


----------



## Oona

I had to take my brand new lip ring out today. I looked to be at the beginning stages of infection and I've had a headache since I got it. 

Two hours after removing it, the headache is gone and localized pain is barely there. 

Ah well, at least it wasn't a big investment.


----------



## BigCutieMargot

it is 23 degrees (F) here & my lovely building will not put the heat on  trying to take a shower just now was legitimately painful as it's so cold in here... hardwood floors too.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Somehow managed to catch the stomach bug. 2nd time this winter, but luckily it was only the "24 hour" flu bug, otherwise it was food poisoning. I only got 4 hours of sleep yesterday night and was up until 5 am because of horrible stomach pain and then ended up getting sick at around 5 am. Couldn't keep my food down or in me, but I think Pepto helped and I have since kept down my 4 pieces of toast, half chicken salad sandwich, and Subway that I had today. With LOTS of water. Hopefully I just get to feeling better.


----------



## lovelocs

Oona said:


> I had to take my brand new lip ring out today. I looked to be at the beginning stages of infection and I've had a headache since I got it.
> 
> Two hours after removing it, the headache is gone and localized pain is barely there.
> 
> Ah well, at least it wasn't a big investment.



Could you try a better grade of metal jewelry? I've heard that helps...


----------



## Gingembre

Oona said:


> I had to take my brand new lip ring out today. I looked to be at the beginning stages of infection and I've had a headache since I got it.
> 
> Two hours after removing it, the headache is gone and localized pain is barely there.
> 
> Ah well, at least it wasn't a big investment.



Careful it doesn't heal up with the infection still inside. They say it's better to treat the infection with the jewellery still in so that doesn't happen.


----------



## Missamanda

Oona said:


> I had to take my brand new lip ring out today. I looked to be at the beginning stages of infection and I've had a headache since I got it.
> 
> Two hours after removing it, the headache is gone and localized pain is barely there.
> 
> Ah well, at least it wasn't a big investment.


From experience the first couple weeks of a lipring are rough. Labret studs dig into the inside of your lip causing discomfort and actual rings just feel terrible and leave an indention on top. First couple days also include some crusties (scabbing and maybe seeping). Looks like an infection but is the usual oral piercing. And like others stated if you think something is infected leave it in until it passes so you won't pocket the infection


----------



## Oona

Missamanda said:


> From experience the first couple weeks of a lipring are rough. Labret studs dig into the inside of your lip causing discomfort and actual rings just feel terrible and leave an indention on top. First couple days also include some crusties (scabbing and maybe seeping). Looks like an infection but is the usual oral piercing. And like others stated if you think something is infected leave it in until it passes so you won't pocket the infection




I can understand a bit rough, but a week long headache that didn't have an end in sight? Pass. 




Gingembre said:


> Careful it doesn't heal up with the infection still inside. They say it's better to treat the infection with the jewellery still in so that doesn't happen.



There's no infection, luckily. It was just getting more swollen and irritated. 12 hours out and the swelling and pain are totally gone. 




lovelocs said:


> Could you try a better grade of metal jewelry? I've heard that helps...




I considered it, but I have such weird skin/immune system that I don't think that would have helped.


----------



## JMCGB

Being interviewed by people less qualified than you and still coming up short.


----------



## lucca23v2

JMCGB said:


> Being interviewed by people less qualified than you and still coming up short.



I have a worse one.. Having a manager that was hired because of nepotism, withouth knowing anything about the job, and then having to suffer the humiliation of needing to teach said manager how to do the job from a to z for 2 months for the job that should have gone to you.


----------



## Fuzzy

I had to switch the A/C on in my car during the evening commute. I'm annoyed by the fact that by the time I'm done browsing Dims and go out to get pie (pizza pie, Village Inn pie, etc) I'll have to turn the heater back on. -_-


----------



## CleverBomb

Fuzzy said:


> I had to switch the A/C on in my car during the evening commute. I'm annoyed by the fact that by the time I'm done browsing Dims and go out to get pie (pizza pie, Village Inn pie, etc) I'll have to turn the heater back on. -_-


The Pie Pizzeria, Ogden...

It annoys me that I didn't eat there more often when I had the opportunity.


----------



## LeoGibson

snuggletiger said:


> My friend who supposedly needed a loan because they were "almost destitute", so I juggled money and loaned her the amount she needed. Didn't charge interest because I wanted to do the right thing. Now its excuse after excuse of being her being unable to make small payments or repay the money. Yet on her FB page she has the money to go out drinking at all the popular spots. I feel dumb for doing what I thought was the right thing and helping a "friend".



For friends and family, whenever I *loan* them money, in my mind it is always a gift from me to them. We can call it a loan if it makes them feel better about asking or accepting it that way, but I never expect to see it back. That way no feelings are hurt, and if on the off chance I do see it back, that's like a great big bonus!


----------



## lucca23v2

*UGH!!! BAD FOOD!!!!!!!!!!* roast beef or cold salmon... Yuck.. I don't do either!

And before anyone goes off on me for not trying the food.. everyone who tried it is not liking it either. They are saying it is bland. 

(So glad I opted for the cookies and fruit instead!)


----------



## Rojodi

I just finished a "heated discussion" with several people over why I don't like eating fish. Um, I don't like the taste of it, and that's all that matters, but some just don't get it. Do I try telling them, "Oh you've just not had the right one," when they tell me they don't like kielbasa? No.

I do not like fish, and haven't since I was 14. Some people just need to get over that fact!


----------



## Fuzzy

CleverBomb said:


> The Pie Pizzeria, Ogden...
> 
> It annoys me that I didn't eat there more often when I had the opportunity.



Ah Yes. The Pie. Always strategically located next to college campuses. When I attended college in the 80s, you got free refills (before there was such a thing) if you brought your books in to study.

(I could only afford to buy cheese bread and coke)


----------



## MattB

Winter never ends
Going crazy from the cold
Mother Nature sucks


----------



## Iannathedriveress

It went from being sunny and 70 degrees outside yesterday to cold, grey, and 35 degrees


----------



## Rojodi

MattB said:


> Winter never ends
> Going crazy from the cold
> Mother Nature sucks



Samuel L. Jackson said it best:
Mother F*&%$#^ Nature!


----------



## largenlovely

I gotta take my van to the shop today. If it's the brake booster, it's going to cost $168 but if it's the vacuum hose or something then it will be considerably cheaper. If it's that damn brake booster, that means I am stuck sitting in the house for the next 2 weeks straight with nothing but a jar of peanut butter and jelly :-/


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

largenlovely said:


> I gotta take my van to the shop today. If it's the brake booster, it's going to cost $168 but if it's the vacuum hose or something then it will be considerably cheaper. If it's that damn brake booster, that means I am stuck sitting in the house for the next 2 weeks straight with nothing but a jar of peanut butter and jelly :-/



No bread? Lol


----------



## largenlovely

Crafty Barnardo said:


> No bread? Lol



lol not much but I suppose crackers could work too lol

wait, I got the crunchy peanut butter...that's gonna tear my cracker up to hell and back lol


----------



## x0emnem0x

That walk of shame...


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I was taking a walk across my neighborhood. Towards the end I saw a truck with the logo of the company I was supposed to work but I was let go because of my ongoing health problems.


----------



## dharmabean

Wisdom tooth broke. It is angry and aggravated. Only one dentist in my city takes my insurance. He's booked out until 4/17.

Oh my.


----------



## Missamanda

Went to go get a shirt I told myself I didn't need the other day. Figured it was still on the clearance rack. I hope the person who got it enjoys it.


----------



## HottiMegan

The complete and utter lack of support from medical personnel in pain management for my son. To see your child writhing in pain most of the day is pure torture. The er didn't even begin to help. To top it off, he has surgery number 20 on Wednesday. (Unrelated to the current pain)


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I was putting a cart in the cart storage at Wal Mart and approach my car. Two random teenage girls come up to me and told me that there was blood on my car. When I look at my car, there wasn't blood. It was a April fools joke.


----------



## Oona

Any and all April Fool's pranks.


----------



## MattB

Oona said:


> Any and all April Fool's pranks.



Word...


----------



## x0emnem0x

So when I dropped my classes before the withdraw date, I didn't realize that I'd owe my school back so much money. I dropped because for 2 weeks when I messed up my back and had to go to the ER, I couldn't get out of bed or barely move. After I was well enough to move, I caught the stomach bug and was out for another 2 weeks with BAD symptoms. Turns out by not being in those classes I ended up screwing myself over because now I owe $917.00 that I don't have, back to my school before August if I want to register for fall classes, and if I don't then I have a month after August to somehow find the money to start paying back on student loans. Over 10 grand worth of student loans. FML.


----------



## lucca23v2

Working with people who refuse to learn. I hate answering the same question for the same person over and over again. 

I recorded myself last week and when they asked, I played the recording for them and kept working. 

I have no patience for lazy people!


----------



## CastingPearls

The home improvement guy my landlord has had working to upgrade the apartment upstairs, screams at the top of his lungs at a woman either on the phone or if she's present, in person, AND while he's stomping back and forth in boots across the apartment. Horrible verbal abuse. It usually begins at 7am on weekend mornings and my cats are so alarmed they creep across my floors and keep looking at the ceiling, terrified. 

I can hear everything he's shouting and I'm close to wishing he would have an aneurysm mid-rant, if I were a more violent person. Landlord couldn't give a rat's ass. Here's hoping the new tenants are nice people.


----------



## Yakatori

It's generally necessary for self-employed contractors to begin work as early in the day as possible, so that they are able to start drinking before it gets too dark outside. To start drinking.


----------



## lucca23v2

Ugh.. it looks like my cable box just went out!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

The Boss didn't perform Born In The USA and a few other songs i wanted him to.  kinda annoying haha lol. But still a perfect concert though.


----------



## dharmabean

Cryptic messages from friends who are mutual friends with my sister, telling me I need to talk with her. Um. No. But thanks for making my stomach ill and my world off kilter.


----------



## Saoirse

Awkwardness last night. So much of it. And arguing. Then we made up for a few minutes on the den floor. Then more awkwardness and arguing. And I slept in a huge comfy bed all alone. Jerk!!


----------



## HottiMegan

Back spasms.. and having to do dishes.. that never end..


----------



## EMH1701

Work. I have the worst boss on the planet. Absolute worst.

I dared tell a co-worker that I am smart and know how to do my job after being treated like I don't, and not listened to. I was not rude in the manner in which I told her, which was on IM. I just told her that. I didn't call her names, didn't put her down, only said that I knew how to do my job. Wasn't in caps, there were no multiple exclamation marks, nothing. There was nothing rude about it. After 5 years of doing the same thing, don't I deserve to at least be listened to when I am telling her that the contract is incorrect?

So I then get lectured by my boss on not telling people that I am smart and know how to do my job. I am supposed to trust them blindly and approve contracts that are incorrect, which could cause legal issues and also the possibility of having to refund vendors. When my name is on the approver line and I will be the one being treated like crap in several months for having approved it wrong, I want my stuff to be correct.

Why is it a. such a horrible, awful, terrible thing that I have standards? Why am I b. not allowed to express any iota of self-esteem?

My boss is a jerk. I have been looking and applying for other jobs within the company, but haven't had any luck. I am going on a two-week vacation starting next week. So at least there is that small consolation.

Would quit if I was allowed to, but due to the company's tuition reimbursement policy, all I'm allowed to do is look within for other jobs.


----------



## lucca23v2

EMH1701 said:


> Work. I have the worst boss on the planet. Absolute worst.
> 
> I dared tell a co-worker that I am smart and know how to do my job after being treated like I don't, and not listened to. I was not rude in the manner in which I told her, which was on IM. I just told her that. I didn't call her names, didn't put her down, only said that I knew how to do my job. Wasn't in caps, there were no multiple exclamation marks, nothing. There was nothing rude about it. After 5 years of doing the same thing, don't I deserve to at least be listened to when I am telling her that the contract is incorrect?
> 
> So I then get lectured by my boss on not telling people that I am smart and know how to do my job. I am supposed to trust them blindly and approve contracts that are incorrect, which could cause legal issues and also the possibility of having to refund vendors. When my name is on the approver line and I will be the one being treated like crap in several months for having approved it wrong, I want my stuff to be correct.
> 
> Why is it a. such a horrible, awful, terrible thing that I have standards? Why am I b. not allowed to express any iota of self-esteem?
> 
> My boss is a jerk. I have been looking and applying for other jobs within the company, but haven't had any luck. I am going on a two-week vacation starting next week. So at least there is that small consolation.
> 
> Would quit if I was allowed to, but due to the company's tuition reimbursement policy, all I'm allowed to do is look within for other jobs.



I feel your pain. Seems to me that most bosses are at their current positions not because they are good at what they do, but because they know someone who knows someone and had a hook up. I honestly don't care, If I need to correct someone or something, I call them up and politely express to them that this is incorrect and it needs to be changed in order for the company to approve it. If they want it differently then they will need to get a CEO or Legals written ok to let it go through.

Your name "brand" is who you are at work. Never let anyone mess with your brand.


----------



## Highsteppa

Work - feels like I'm doing everyone else's.


----------



## lucca23v2

Outside of a mental hospital, the workplace is where you find all kinds of dysfunctional people who claim to be normal.


----------



## Fuzzy

Inside a mental hospital, everyone is too drugged up to care about being dysfunctional.


----------



## lucca23v2

Fuzzy said:


> Inside a mental hospital, everyone is too drugged up to care about being dysfunctional.



lol...true...


----------



## EMH1701

lucca23v2 said:


> I feel your pain. Seems to me that most bosses are at their current positions not because they are good at what they do, but because they know someone who knows someone and had a hook up. I honestly don't care, If I need to correct someone or something, I call them up and politely express to them that this is incorrect and it needs to be changed in order for the company to approve it. If they want it differently then they will need to get a CEO or Legals written ok to let it go through.
> 
> Your name "brand" is who you are at work. Never let anyone mess with your brand.



I wish I had that option. We are a new dept. that essentially exists due to office politics. In any other company, my job as it currently stands, would not exist. They restructured our organization last year and my old dept., and job I loved, went away. Now I have a new boss whose head swelled up a hundred times when he got to be the sole manager of our little group (he has 4 of us under him now, it was 3 for quite a while). He has zero people skills and delegates everything related to actual management of people to our unofficial sub boss, J, who kisses as many behinds as he did. She is not a manager -- she is one step above what I am, but she is not a manager and yet, she is being treated as such. And she always takes his side, no matter what. 

We, the peons, are always wrong, even when we're not. We're ignored and not listened to at all. Because we're support staff, no one cares what we have to say, even if we do actually know what we are talking about. At least, that is how we are being treated. It's not just me. My co-workers have also been treated badly. Nobody does anything about this bad boss because he kisses too many behinds. He is well-protected. 

Someone called HR on him once because he was verbally berating me at my desk and I hadn't done anything to deserve it. All I did was dare to disagree with him on something small. I guess this is a dictatorship now, because that is what he is acting like, a dictator. I realize the workplace isn't a democracy, but I'm pretty sure that a manager of people should not act like a third-world tyrant.

I'm looking for another job within the company because of the situation. But until I get something else, I have to put up with this bologna. At least 2 of 4 people, if not 3 of 4 in the dept., are actively looking for other jobs because he is such a terrible manager.


----------



## Tad

EMH--I've been there, and all I can say is keep doing your work as best you can, keep extensive notes (especially if your boss over rules you on something--and do it in something like a hardbound note book, in ink, with dates, because it is obvious if anything gets changed in it), network outside your department as widely as you can, and keep on looking....you'll get out of the situation eventually, it is just staying sane in the meantime.

However, in a case like you wrote about, you could choose to fight. Think carefully about it, be very sure to have documented all your issues in email, but when it comes to signing off on something, it is legitimate to say "I have concerns that won't let put my name on that as it stands now. Here are all of the reasons, and what I'd want to see changed before signing off on it. Please either explain to my satisfaction why these reasons are not valid, or feel free to sign off on it yourself." 

With a boss like you have, however, it is likely that his reaction to that will be to figuratively tear your head off, then embark on a campaign to undermine you.....so you have to decide if that is a fight you are willing to have.

Best of luck on surviving and escaping this near intolerable situation.


----------



## Highsteppa

(&#12494;&#3232;&#30410;&#3232&#12494;&#24417; &#9672; &#8282;&#8278;


----------



## EMH1701

Tad said:


> EMH--I've been there, and all I can say is keep doing your work as best you can, keep extensive notes (especially if your boss over rules you on something--and do it in something like a hardbound note book, in ink, with dates, because it is obvious if anything gets changed in it), network outside your department as widely as you can, and keep on looking....you'll get out of the situation eventually, it is just staying sane in the meantime.



I'm doing that but in a password-protected file on my hard drive. We have laptops which we have to carry everywhere with us. He went through a notebook at my desk once to see if I was writing anything negative on him, so I don't trust him enough to keep any paper files at work on him. He's done other minor things against company policy, like when he was yelling at me, he brought up my pay and at least half the office overheard him. I don't know if it's because I'm not skinny, because I'm female, because I'm good at my job, or what his problem is. I did not have any problems in the old department. They only started when he took control of our little tiny group.

I don't plan on fighting unless my co-workers decide to do something because it is clear at this point, he has decided to be a jerk. I did have to go to talk to HR on him one day -- someone else called them on him because he was berating me at my desk. I am apparently not allowed to disagree with him on any issues, no matter how tiny. I don't know why he has been acting like a tyrant lately. I've had a good boss and he wasn't like this guy. I will keep networking and looking for another job within the company. In the meantime, at least I have my vacation to China coming up.

We know he has applied for other jobs outside our dept. that recently opened up. I don't know why he told my co-worker...it's kind of unusual for a manager to be that honest, and my co-worker doesn't like him either. We're his subordinates, not his best pals, so he shouldn't be telling us that kind of stuff. If he gets that other job, I cannot see the company keeping our dept. around for much longer, due to the strange and bizarre circumstances in which it was formed. To me, getting laid off would actually be the best thing if I don't get another job in the company, since I would not have to pay back the tuition money then. It's only if I quit, according to the agreement. I can use the good boss for a reference if need be.

The problem with doing what you suggest on a contract is that the teams we support have now started complaining to him if we do not bend over backwards, capitulate, and acquiesce with them on everything. We get in very deep trouble and the boss treats us like utter crap if we do not blindly follow them. So even if I do say that, chances are good that he will try his best to force me to approve the incorrect contract anyway. He has his boss eating out of his pocket so they will just tell us "do it or be fired." Ruling by fear is not something that a good manager does.

I think he is trying to get me to quit, but I have told him about the tuition policy and why I cannot. So I don't know why he still seems to think that I am allowed to quit.


----------



## Missamanda

I'm sick. My sinuses are aching. I'm coughing and my throat hurts. 
I just want to sleep until it's over but I can't because apparently I have responsibilities.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Supposed to go an hour out of town tomorrow to go hang out and "party" with friends, but now I woke up with a sore throat and feel like partial death. This better be fixed by tomorrow.


----------



## dharmabean

x0emnem0x said:


> Supposed to go an hour out of town tomorrow to go hang out and "party" with friends, but now I woke up with a sore throat and feel like partial death. This better be fixed by tomorrow.



Emergen-C
Echinacea
Vitamin C
Zinc

Start slamming them now like there's no tomorrow, or you won't have a tomorrow to party with. Increase your fluids, and NOT sodas or sugary fluids. 

There's a PHENOMENAL tea called, "Gypsy Cold Care Tea" by Traditional Medicines...I promote the shit out of that tea. It's a God send.


----------



## Rojodi

Having to explain to a certain co-worker that his Cleveland Indians "Chief Wahoo" does NOT honor me or my ancestors!!


----------



## Donna

EMH1701 said:


> I'm doing that but in a password-protected file on my hard drive. We have laptops which we have to carry everywhere with us. He went through a notebook at my desk once to see if I was writing anything negative on him, so I don't trust him enough to keep any paper files at work on him. He's done other minor things against company policy, like when he was yelling at me, he brought up my pay and at least half the office overheard him. I don't know if it's because I'm not skinny, because I'm female, because I'm good at my job, or what his problem is. I did not have any problems in the old department. They only started when he took control of our little tiny group.
> 
> *snipped*.



If he is paranoid to go through your paper files and desk, I would bet dollars to donuts he is combing through email and files on your laptop. Password protection won't stop IT&S from viewing any files on a company server. Every time you connect to the company server, there is a log and all keystrokes are kept there. I strongly recommend making and keeping your notes on a non-work device. 

Instead of complaining to HR, what about Ethics and Compliance? It sounds like you work for a larger company and most mid to large size businesses these days have an Ethics and Compliance hotline which is confidential. Most folks think that complaints to HR are confidential, but in general they are not. HR has to work with managers to resolve issues and despite our best attempts, managers figure out what's going on. 

If you go the ethics and compliance route, review your company's ethics policy. Note v\any violations and report them confidentially to your ECO (Ethics and Compliance Officer.) The ECO is more than likely bound by company policy to investigate. And if your ECO is anything like the ECO at the company I work for, it won't happen overnight, but you will see results. 

Good luck...hope it works out for you.


----------



## lucca23v2

EMH1701... Some managers have a chip on their shoulders. Some due to rae/ethnicity, others because the job was forced on them and they feel the pressure to perform better than they can, etc. Not to excuse his behavior because what he is doing is beyond abusive and he should be fired or at the very least demoted and severely reprimanded. Unfortunately your manager not only drank a cup of koolaide.. he downed the pitcher as well. There is this "do not say no" policy going around in the corporate world and I can't stand it. Sometimes things just are not possible and you have to tell people no. I have worked my way around it, I normally tell people "I/we will do my/our best to get this to you on time, but I can not promise you to have it done by your deadline. However I can have it for you by this time, etc." I am not saying no per say.. but they get the gist.

In your situation, I say stay as quiet as you possibly can. Be careful with what you share with your co-worker. If the boss felt that comfortable telling your co-worker something that he shouldn't, chances are they have more "friendly" conversations. Even if she/he doesn't like the boss either. That person can be causing problems as well.

Keep pushing on and eventually you will find something else. Good luck and have a great trip! Oh and take plenty of pics! Would love to see that trip to China!


----------



## EMH1701

lucca23v2 said:


> In your situation, I say stay as quiet as you possibly can. Be careful with what you share with your co-worker. If the boss felt that comfortable telling your co-worker something that he shouldn't, chances are they have more "friendly" conversations. Even if she/he doesn't like the boss either. That person can be causing problems as well.
> 
> Keep pushing on and eventually you will find something else. Good luck and have a great trip! Oh and take plenty of pics! Would love to see that trip to China!



Thanks. I will post some of them in the photography thread when I get back. Actually if you PM me, I will tell you my Deviant Art account user name. Most of them will be posted there so I can get the cheap prints.


----------



## EMH1701

Donna said:


> If he is paranoid to go through your paper files and desk, I would bet dollars to donuts he is combing through email and files on your laptop. Password protection won't stop IT&S from viewing any files on a company server. Every time you connect to the company server, there is a log and all keystrokes are kept there. I strongly recommend making and keeping your notes on a non-work device.



We have to take our laptops home with us, and I sit at my desk when I am there. It's the kind of job where you have to sit for 8 hours a day. I don't think he is doing that but one never really knows. I have not put anything in the file that I don't have witnesses for to back me up. I power down the laptop when it's not being used and close it.

Something he said in one of our meetings did kind of bother, me though. There are cameras on our laptops and he was making fun of my older co-worker for putting a sticker over it. I have seen numerous people at work putting stickers on them. Is it plausible to believe that IT would have access to this and they are using it to watch us, even if we use the settings to not have the camera on? Or is it complete paranoia like my boss said?

The fact that my boss openly called it out and said it was paranoid now makes me question him. I can't put anything on it at work when I'm there or he will make fun of me like he made fun of her. All I can do is put something on it when I'm working at home, such as a post-it note that I can take off later.

I don't think there is a separate ethics dept. We are supposed to go through HR for any complaints.


----------



## EMH1701

x0emnem0x said:


> Supposed to go an hour out of town tomorrow to go hang out and "party" with friends, but now I woke up with a sore throat and feel like partial death. This better be fixed by tomorrow.



Peppermint tea, I've found, helps with colds. It soothes the stomach and will help as a decongestant.


----------



## Donna

EMH1701 said:


> We have to take our laptops home with us, and I sit at my desk when I am there. It's the kind of job where you have to sit for 8 hours a day. I don't think he is doing that but one never really knows. I have not put anything in the file that I don't have witnesses for to back me up. I power down the laptop when it's not being used and close it.
> 
> Something he said in one of our meetings did kind of bother, me though. There are cameras on our laptops and he was making fun of my older co-worker for putting a sticker over it. I have seen numerous people at work putting stickers on them. Is it plausible to believe that IT would have access to this and they are using it to watch us, even if we use the settings to not have the camera on? Or is it complete paranoia like my boss said?
> 
> The fact that my boss openly called it out and said it was paranoid now makes me question him. I can't put anything on it at work when I'm there or he will make fun of me like he made fun of her. All I can do is put something on it when I'm working at home, such as a post-it note that I can take off later.
> 
> I don't think there is a separate ethics dept. We are supposed to go through HR for any complaints.



It is possible IT&S is viewing workers through the cameras; the technology is there. My husband is an IT guy and I know he has some clients who have asked for software which monitors keystrokes and web cams for company issued devices. It's not an invasion of privacy because it is company issued. It's my understanding they do so for security reasons, though, and not to spy. However you never know what a paranoid boss is likely to want to see and have access to. 

I generally err on the side of paranoia when it comes to certain manager types, especially control freaks. Yours sounds like a real control freak. Your description of departmental interactions reminds me of my former director, who was fired as a result of an employee ethics complaint. His behavior was similar to what you are describing. It's soul sucking to work for someone like that. 

You might want to review your company's handbook. You might find some information that will help you with a conflict resolution. Again, good luck.


----------



## Rojodi

Donna said:


> It is possible IT&S is viewing workers through the cameras; the technology is there. My husband is an IT guy and I know he has some clients who have asked for software which monitors keystrokes and web cams for company issued devices. It's not an invasion of privacy because it is company issued. It's my understanding they do so for security reasons, though, and not to spy. However you never know what a paranoid boss is likely to want to see and have access to.
> 
> I generally err on the side of paranoia when it comes to certain manager types, especially control freaks. Yours sounds like a real control freak. Your description of departmental interactions reminds me of my former director, who was fired as a result of an employee ethics complaint. His behavior was similar to what you are describing. It's soul sucking to work for someone like that.
> 
> You might want to review your company's handbook. You might find some information that will help you with a conflict resolution. Again, good luck.



Where I am assigned now, working through a cousin's technology temp agency, all company issued laptops and desktops have keystroke collection software on it. They've nailed a couple of people for stealing money with it. No cameras are up, since most of them were covered by the workers LOL


----------



## lucca23v2

Rojodi said:


> Where I am assigned now, working through a cousin's technology temp agency, all company issued laptops and desktops have keystroke collection software on it. They've nailed a couple of people for stealing money with it. No cameras are up, since most of them were covered by the workers LOL



lol.. I covered my cam as well. I put a yellow post it just in case they were tempted.


----------



## Rojodi

lucca23v2 said:


> lol.. I covered my cam as well. I put a yellow post it just in case they were tempted.



When I came to work at the office, there were a few cameras up, but most had been duct taped over or had cutouts that would appear to be people flipping off. They were removed a week later.


----------



## lucca23v2

Rojodi said:


> When I came to work at the office, there were a few cameras up, but most had been duct taped over or had cutouts that would appear to be people flipping off. They were removed a week later.



The tape and covers were removed or the peolpe were removed?


----------



## Rojodi

lucca23v2 said:


> The tape and covers were removed or the peolpe were removed?



The cameras were. The board thought it best that the cameras were, indeed, an invasion of privacy. Well that and they weren't going to catch any theft, maybe just a few stolen kisses between coworkers.


----------



## dharmabean

This makes SIX of these nasty assholes I've caught in my room. These three dropped on me last night when I initially went to bed.

I am pretty sure they're hobo spiders. Thrill. Largest one had a body the size of an almond. 

I'm freaking out. I'm on no sleep. My skin is creepy crawling.

Kill me now.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

There is a freeze warning going on tonight in my area.


----------



## Donna

dharmabean said:


> This makes SIX of these nasty assholes I've caught in my room. These three dropped on me last night when I initially went to bed.
> 
> I am pretty sure they're hobo spiders. Thrill. Largest one had a body the size of an almond.
> 
> I'm freaking out. I'm on no sleep. My skin is creepy crawling.



I was not familiar with the term hobo spider so I Googled it...aggressive house spiders is the common name down here. I just call them, "Oh my God, Chuck come kill this creepy thing!" 

Not sure how you feel about using old wives tale remedies, but my Grandmother and Mother used to swear spiders hate mint and cedar. If you find out where the nasty things are coming in at, try putting some cedar chips and sprigs of mint around the opening. Or spread it around the house in general. We always have cedar chips on our window sills to keep the majority of creepy crawlers out.


----------



## Saoirse

Donna said:


> Not sure how you feel about using old wives tale remedies, but my Grandmother and Mother used to swear spiders hate mint and cedar. If you find out where the nasty things are coming in at, try putting some cedar chips and sprigs of mint around the opening. Or spread it around the house in general. We always have cedar chips on our window sills to keep the majority of creepy crawlers out.



Oooohh this is helpful! Im moving into an old camper in the backyard for the summer and its full of creepy crawlies from sitting untouched all winter! Ive been cleaning it out the past few days and keep seeing things flitter about. Need to get some cedar chips to stash in various spots.



My bewbs are annoying me, feeling very tender yesterday and today. Not super painful, just annoying. Either they were played with a lot harder the other night than I remember, Im getting my period soon or *dun dun duuunnnn* Im preggers.

Pretty sure Im not preggers.


----------



## Donna

Try washing down all your hard surfaces (floors, baseboard, walls, cupboards, etc) with vinegar and water. If there is any carpeting, clean with a solution of peroxide, vinegar and a teaspoon of dishsoap. It's all pets safe and has the added benefit of repelling buggies. 

Speaking of pets, if they bring in fleas or ticks, after you have treated them with flea meds, sprinkle your floors with borax and sea salt to kill any that have jumped off. I leave it down for a few hours then mop and vacuum it up.


----------



## Oona

Day Two out of work. 

IC I'd normally be ecstatic to have two extra days off. I hate being home and not being able to do anything.


----------



## snuggletiger

This crummy bout of Bronchitis.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

The price of beef fajitas (there is a point to this, I promise)...

The wedding is Saturday and we are grilling fajitas for the reception. The plan was to serve chicken, pork and beef. By luck, I scored the pork and chicken for $1.82 and $1.97 a pound...yay! Well, I need ten pounds or so of beef plus the trimmings and we are WAY over budget...we should be ok but we are way out of the accountant's (read:me) comfort zone. It is boggling my mind that what is essentially a crap piece of the cow is going for $4 to $5 a pound .

I am going to scour the weekly ads tomorrow and check one more store that could be my ace in the hole. I just want this food bought so I can focus on actually getting married. LOL


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

ScreamingChicken said:


> The price of beef fajitas (there is a point to this, I promise)...
> 
> The wedding is Saturday and we are grilling fajitas for the reception. The plan was to serve chicken, pork and beef. By luck, I scored the pork and chicken for $1.82 and $1.97 a pound...yay! Well, I need ten pounds or so of beef plus the trimmings and we are WAY over budget...we should be ok but we are way out of the accountant's (read:me) comfort zone. It is boggling my mind that what is essentially a crap piece of the cow is going for $4 to $5 a pound .
> 
> I am going to scour the weekly ads tomorrow and check one more store that could be my ace in the hole. I just want this food bought so I can focus on actually getting married. LOL


I know exactly what you mean. We actually did the math and it turned out that (for us) it was cheaper to have a venue and get it catered than to have an outdoor BBQ in our backyard! Furniture rental prices and food prices were just insane.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I know exactly what you mean. We actually did the math and it turned out that (for us) it was cheaper to have a venue and get it catered than to have an outdoor BBQ in our backyard! Furniture rental prices and food prices were just insane.



Tables and chair rentals for 60 plus people= $50. We couldn't beat that.

It's been the little things here and there that got thrown at me at the last minute. Sandy took a substantial pay cut a few weeks back and that plus her boss being notorious for not paying her on time has hurt. A candy bar table? A trip to the nail salon? My son is singing at the Astros game tomorrow so that there is a money and time expense that I wasn't planning on. I feel like death by a thousand cuts. LOL


----------



## Tad

Yah, we did our wedding on the cheap, but it was still amazing how it all added up. Chinese water torture for the bank account (or, by the time we were done, for the credit card.....) Which can be really stressful, for sure.

BUT--soon you'll actually have the wedding, and be there celebrating your love with the people closest to you. And it will be awesome  You've been careful enough to keep it from being a huge financial hit, try to let some of the stress start melting away so you can enjoy the occasion fully


----------



## lucca23v2

ScreamingChicken said:


> Tables and chair rentals for 60 plus people= $50. We couldn't beat that.
> 
> It's been the little things here and there that got thrown at me at the last minute. Sandy took a substantial pay cut a few weeks back and that plus her boss being notorious for not paying her on time has hurt. A candy bar table? A trip to the nail salon? My son is singing at the Astros game tomorrow so that there is a money and time expense that I wasn't planning on. I feel like death by a thousand cuts. LOL



Congrats!!

Weddings are expensive.....you have pork and chicken, if it happens that there can't be beef, it really isn't a big deal. What is important is that you enjoy your wedding. It is about the love you two have for each other and sharing that love with friends and family on that day.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Well, I just found more money to put towards the wedding but I am not thrilled about the circumstances.

Because my son failed to turn in three assignments this past six weeks period, his 6 week grade in English is now an F ....translation: he is not singing, along with his school choir, the national anthem at the Astros/Royals game tomorrow. Luckily, I was waiting to buy my tickets until the last minute...and now I have the $ that I was going to spend on tickets, gas, parking, and concessions to put towards the reception...but I am not going to lie, I am really disappointed ATM.


----------



## penguin

Insomnia. Blech.


----------



## Oona

Unnecessary drama. And insomnia.

Yea, yea, its two things. Deal with it


----------



## penguin

Computer issues. Mine doesn't want to work, but I should be able to get the needed part on Tuesday. Maybe. I've hooked my old one back up, but it's nowhere near as good. 

Because it's not working, I haven't been able to do uni things or get stuff printed for my daughter's birthday party, which is next week. I'm feeling a bit sour.


----------



## LeoGibson

ScreamingChicken said:


> The price of beef fajitas (there is a point to this, I promise)...
> 
> The wedding is Saturday and we are grilling fajitas for the reception. The plan was to serve chicken, pork and beef. By luck, I scored the pork and chicken for $1.82 and $1.97 a pound...yay! Well, I need ten pounds or so of beef plus the trimmings and we are WAY over budget...we should be ok but we are way out of the accountant's (read:me) comfort zone. It is boggling my mind that what is essentially a crap piece of the cow is going for $4 to $5 a pound .
> 
> I am going to scour the weekly ads tomorrow and check one more store that could be my ace in the hole. I just want this food bought so I can focus on actually getting married. LOL



I know this is a bit late, but have you checked out La Michoacana Grocery and Meat Market? They usually have the best prices on beef fajitas, and IMO the best tasting pre-seasoned fajita meat in Houston.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Back aches, cramps, and I had a scary zombie dream this morning. LOL.


----------



## DKnight00

Off work today due to severe case of plantar fasciitis... and still can't focus on getting my studies done..


----------



## x0emnem0x

Basically I'm angry at my future sister-in-law. Her bridal shower was supposed to be this Saturday, she planned it about a month or so in advance and my sister, mother, and sister-in-law and I all changed our schedules/plans so that we could be available to go... and today, 5 days before she says she switched it to the 5th because her mom is having a "procedure done" and "probably" won't be up to do anything Saturday and it is a procedure that could have obviously been rescheduled but instead she says "I'm sry it's not my fault" and doesn't even care. This is literally the second time she has rescheduled something without concern for anyone else included in the wedding or my brothers side of the family. She is really nice but when it comes to this wedding she is literally Bridezilla and has turned into a selfish asshole.


----------



## Yakatori

Weddings are really tough. They tend to bring a lot of complex emotions to the surface of a situation, peoples' repressed hopes & fears; their attitudes about control and perfection & self-acceptance going through a real stress test.

Besides which, the wedding is really mostly (ok, _all_) about the bride. *puts up forearm*

Try to suck it up. Be a good soldier. A calming influence when people are needlessly freaking out, but catalyst/worker-bee when something just has to get done. And try to remember and encourage others not to take anything so personally.

Just because you're literally dealing with a crazy person. And they will cut if you if don't.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

LeoGibson said:


> I know this is a bit late, but have you checked out La Michoacana Grocery and Meat Market? They usually have the best prices on beef fajitas, and IMO the best tasting pre-seasoned fajita meat in Houston.



I ended up at Food Town paying $3.88 a pound. I was running out of time to shop and I just went & bit the bullet.

On the plus side, everyone raved about the fajitas with ZERO leftovers.


----------



## TwilightStarr

I am really fronking annoyed that even though I told the Doctor at the hospital today, that I just finished a 6 week round of Prednisone and it didn't even help. He still decided to write me a prescription for another round of Prednisone

SERIOUSLY?!?! WHAT THE FRONK?!?!


----------



## x0emnem0x

TwilightStarr said:


> I am really fronking annoyed that even though I told the Doctor at the hospital today, that I just finished a 6 week round of Prednisone and it didn't even help. He still decided to write me a prescription for another round of Prednisone
> 
> SERIOUSLY?!?! WHAT THE FRONK?!?!



Lol sounds like a crock of poop.


----------



## dharmabean

So my laptop crashed sometime in the night last night. All the work that I put into editing my novel this last week.. unsaved .. because I'm a dumb ass and never save...

*ANYTHING. *

playing video games
doing work projects
while writing

:: I think my next tattoo is going to be "SAVE" "OFTEN" over the of my left and right wrists. So as I'm typing, I can see it. In pretty cursive script. ::


----------



## x0emnem0x

I'm letting myself get jealous over an ex that wasn't even a serious ex and letting it damper my mood for today but on the plus side I'm getting kind of motivated from it. In the long run I'm going to focus on me and everyone else who isn't a positive influence on me or my well being can go choke.


----------



## CleverBomb

dharmabean said:


> So my laptop crashed sometime in the night last night. All the work that I put into editing my novel this last week.. unsaved .. because I'm a dumb ass and never save...
> 
> *ANYTHING. *


I feel ya. 
Couple of days ago I was reviving an old netbook that I only use once a year for taxes (it has some bookmarks and stuff that I haven't transferred to my production laptop). While getting the 93 Windows updates (and Java, and so on) loaded, the newly-updated antivirus threw an alert that I couldn't read all of since the display wasn't tall enough (in pixels). I used the <ctrl>+<alt>+<cursor arrow> shortcut to rotate the display so I could read it (not that it helped). Although I couldn't quite make out what it was, I went with the antivirus app's suggestion to delete it. 

Turns out it was a component of the video driver.

Which was needed to interpret the screen rotation shortcut.

Which meant my display was stuck rotated to the left. Permanently.

Once I got over spending a day having given up on the blasted thing as not being worth the trouble, it took me about an hour to piece together clues and hints from the internet that it was due to the video driver (nothing said it outright), and then find the OEM support site with the driver (on my other, non-sideways laptop) and get it downloaded to the one that needed it. 

It works now.


----------



## dharmabean

^^^^ Vicarious rep. . for I totally feel for you!


----------



## Micara

Backhanded compliment of the day- "You're really pretty for a girl your size. I can tell that you take care of yourself."

I guess it's assumed I should be sitting home, eating out of a bucket of mayonnaise. :/


----------



## lucca23v2

Micara said:


> Backhanded compliment of the day- "You're really pretty for a girl your size. I can tell that you take care of yourself."
> 
> I guess it's assumed I should be sitting home, eating out of a bucket of mayonnaise. :/



I am with you!.. I hate that crap. I get all the time.. You smell damn good and look so put together for a girl your size. WTF? What bbw are they hagning with that is smelly and is dress like a slob?

I guess fat people are suppose to smell and dress bad?


----------



## Micara

I work for a nationwide agency. Apparently, an email from one person was sent to multiple offices in multiple states. Now EVERYONE is replying ALL to the message "I got this in error!" and my inbox is full from this nonsense. STOP REPLYING TO ALL GEEZ.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I broke my mother's clothesline while I was putting my damp bed comforter on the line, what a great way to start Monday.


----------



## Saoirse

Today was supposed to be my day off. My ONE DAY OFF! I slept in, laid on the couch in my jammies with my doggy, ate some breakfast, watched some TV... got an FB message from my supervisor, asking, begging PLEADING for me to come in today since the BIG BOSS is coming for a 3 day long visit this week, and I'm not in until Thursday (I work Thurs-Sun at this place, have Mon off and work Tues+Weds at my doggy job). I'm not annoyed that I was asked to come in, because I came in, been working my tail off and I'm happy with my work.

I'm annoyed that this had to happen because my co-worker is a lazy piece of shit. He never does anything! Seriously, my supervisor said in the message "Please come in, we need you cause all we have is T and he doesn't do anything." He doesn't seem to understand that Housekeeping involves WAY MORE than emptying trash and sweeping once in a while. When you have this high number of people, coming and going, the toilets need to be scrubbed AT LEAST every other day, if not every day (some people are so fucking gross in the bathroom). I don't think he ever scrubbed one damn toilet. So when I come in from my 3 days off from this place, I hear all the fucking complaints about how nasty the bathrooms are... even though he was supposedly working those 3 days. Everyone here does know how hard I work to keep this place presentable, but complaints about the housekeeping department is a reflection on my work anyway. This shouldn't have to fucking happen.

Luckily my co-worker got a different job for the summer and as of today will no longer be working here. I'm so glad because I was seriously about to punch his face in earlier. I was pulling out the vacuum (after I cleaned 3 of the 8 bathrooms, top-bottom) and he stood there and watched and then complained about how bored he was. OMFG JUST GO AWAY! Id rather do twice as much work alone, then deal with your stupid lazy ass!

:doh:


----------



## Mathias

Last week I couldn't keep anything down, and now this week I'm lucky if I get a couple of hours of sleep a night.


----------



## Rojodi

People annoyingly telling me I "need" to get my wife presents/flowers/jewelry Sunday despite what she told me - which was NO. Wife says no, it means NO! End of story!


----------



## HottiMegan

STupid hoops trying to see a surgeon for my son. I'm losing hope in the medical system.


----------



## lucca23v2

Rojodi said:


> People annoyingly telling me I "need" to get my wife presents/flowers/jewelry Sunday despite what she told me - which was NO. Wife says no, it means NO! End of story!



Just becareful what "no" she is saying. Many women say no but they hope that the men will get something anyway.

That being said, you know your wife... if you know she means no.. then don't bother.


----------



## Rojodi

lucca23v2 said:


> Just becareful what "no" she is saying. Many women say no but they hope that the men will get something anyway.
> 
> That being said, you know your wife... if you know she means no.. then don't bother.



We've discussed this before. I've told her to no longer do the passive-aggressive crap: say what you mean and mean what you say. So, no means no


----------



## lucca23v2

Rojodi said:


> We've discussed this before. I've told her to no longer do the passive-aggressive crap: say what you mean and mean what you say. So, no means no



Then you are good. forget about what others tell you.


----------



## AuntHen

lucca23v2 said:


> I am with you!.. I hate that crap. I get all the time.. You smell damn good and look so put together *for a girl your size. * WTF? What bbw are they hagning with that is smelly and is dress like a slob?
> 
> I guess fat people are suppose to smell and dress bad?



I pride myself on never leaving the house without wearing *cute* clothes (I wear dresses every day), hair did, lipstick, nails did, smelling good, etc. I do this even on the weekends. I do it mainly for myself but a small part of me gets great satisfaction on being the *fat girl* who is just as nicely (if not better) put together than all the other people out there.  

*Precisely because of this type of thinking from some people*


----------



## lucca23v2

fat9276 said:


> I pride myself on never leaving the house without wearing *cute* clothes (I wear dresses every day), hair did, lipstick, nails did, smelling good, etc. I do this even on the weekends. I do it mainly for myself but a small part of me gets great satisfaction on being the *fat girl* who is just as nicely (if not better) put together than all the other people out there.
> 
> *Precisely because of this type of thinking from some people*



I know.. It pisses me off!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

They finally annouce the release date for the new GTA online. However I have an operation that has to be done on the same day.


----------



## littlefairywren

Losing phone and internet connection. Not happy, Jan!!


----------



## HottiMegan

The tired, it never ends!!


----------



## CastingPearls

I saved for months to buy a new Kindle after mine died. I still couldn't afford it but got a great offer on an installment plan, and ordered a decent one so I can finally read on something larger than my cell phone. 

It arrived broken right out of the box, the screen damaged, and it won't charge. I hit the Mayday button and they were the epitome of customer service and even bent a few rules on my behalf, like overnighting the replacement, but I'm still irritated that it had to happen at all. For a change, the packaging was too light, just a thin cardboard wrapper, not even a carton, and even if the vast majority arrive with no problem, I had to get the broken one just out of the box.


----------



## HottiMegan

I am betting dollars to donuts that NOTHING will happen for me on mother's day. I make sure, throughout the year, that all the boys (husband included) have celebrations and recognition for events. I rarely even get a birthday card.. I don't need to be showered in gifts.. just maybe someone cooking for a change or a card.
*feeling unappreciated.


----------



## Gingembre

HottiMegan said:


> I am betting dollars to donuts that NOTHING will happen for me on mother's day. I make sure, throughout the year, that all the boys (husband included) have celebrations and recognition for events. I rarely even get a birthday card.. I don't need to be showered in gifts.. just maybe someone cooking for a change or a card.
> *feeling unappreciated.



That's a shame. You deserve to be showered in gifts AND have everything done for you. ((hugs))


----------



## AuntHen

HottiMegan said:


> I am betting dollars to donuts that NOTHING will happen for me on mother's day. I make sure, throughout the year, that all the boys (husband included) have celebrations and recognition for events. I rarely even get a birthday card.. I don't need to be showered in gifts.. just maybe someone cooking for a change or a card.
> *feeling unappreciated.




Tell your husband that he has to watch the kids and take yourself out or find friends to go out with for dinner and drinks. Set the precedent that regardless of their neglect, you are worthy and amazing. *hugs*


----------



## HottiMegan

Last night at martial arts, our instructor gave the menfolk flowers to give to me. She's such a great instructor.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I ate a whopper at Burger King for lunch. It has been to me the largest thing I ate over the last three months. I though I could eat a six inch Subway sandwich, might as well go to a normal size whopper. Turns out after finishing it up I was really stuffed and feeling nausiated. It only got worse as drove back to my hometown. Sitting in the traffic lights, my body start to act strange, I can barely feel my arms and legs. I pulled over at the park, which I swear I was either going to throw up or collapse. Taking a long walk around helped me out and I was eventually feeling confindent enough to drive back home.


----------



## HottiMegan

fat9276 said:


> Tell your husband that he has to watch the kids and take yourself out or find friends to go out with for dinner and drinks. Set the precedent that regardless of their neglect, you are worthy and amazing. *hugs*





Gingembre said:


> That's a shame. You deserve to be showered in gifts AND have everything done for you. ((hugs))



I ended up getting something that Alex made me at school and the menfolk went out while i slept in and got me a planter that i can hang on the railing of our patio. I've been wanting to grow mint, cilantro and basil. 
So i did get something, i think it's cuz i said they don't usually do anything for me.


----------



## EMH1701

Jet lag! I have been dealing with massive jet lag all week. This is the first day back from China that I have been awake at almost 6 PM and not taking a nap. Also, I lost a pound and a half without trying because my body is entirely messed up, and it's annoying.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

My landlords and their repeated violations of my tenants rights. You messed with the wrong bitch!


----------



## luvmybhm

my stinkin weed whacker! the thing ran last week. this week...no luck. tried everything! took it as a sign it was too hot to weed whack anyway and went inside. hopefully the clover won't get too far into my flower bed before my husband can take a look at it...


----------



## Mathias

Nothing pisses me off worse than when people give our dog table food. And the person in particular says "Oh, I didn't give him anything. Just a piece of maccaroni." Like it's no big deal. Sorry, but you're not the one who has to keep an eye on him afterword to make sure he's not pooping or throwing up all over the place because of it AND you're not here to clean it up when he does.


----------



## littlefairywren

I'm still battling dramas over our phone and internet after our provider went into receivership. We've had no phone and intermittent internet for almost two weeks now, and can't connect to another carrier because our line is "locked." Three days using up valuable credit on my mobile to get nowhere, other than more confused and frustrated.


----------



## Snow Angel

When our internet cable line got cut, I called the internet company and they told me they would be out on a Saturday morning between 8am and 12pm. They didn't come I called back they said that would be there latter in the evening. My husband and I sat at home all day until he took the trash off.

While he was gone I got a text from the company telling me it would be Monday before they could get to us. So we were without internet from Friday morning till Monday around noon. the upside to it is that our bill should be less this month than last.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just sitting here minding my own damn business when all the sudden... WILD SPIDER APPEARS. On my leg. I flick him off intending to then smash him with a shoe, but can't find him. Minutes later, he is crawling up my wall... hit him with my slipper. He is not on the bottom of my slipper. He is not on my wall. Spider, where are you?


----------



## largenlovely

I was so excited to leave for Atlanta the other day. had my van all packed and then my roomie texted me and said the hot water heater had busted and water was everywhere  So It's not gonna be ready til Friday for us to move in. I had taken my bed down so I'm being forced to sleep on this super hard extra bed at my grammas and all my stuff is packed and I don't know where the majority of my stuff is in that van because my nieces and nephew and brother in law packed it. Friday won't get here soon enough


----------



## Saoirse

SO FUCKING ANNOYED BY WORK!!!!!

I have 2 jobs. One Ive been at for a decade (dog groomer) and one Ive been at for a year (housekeeper). Sadly the one Ive worked for a year pays better than the other, AND they were just able to bump me up to 40 hrs/wk. YES PLEASE. So I can leave my dog job. My doggy boss knows Ive been working up to 40 hours and we had discussed phasing me out and its finally happening. 

Last week I went to my housekeeping job and said "I need to work next week at my other job, then I can start a new schedule of 40 hours here" Thats fine, everyone understands needing 2 weeks to leave a job. So this week was my old schedule of both jobs, NEXT week starts my new schedule.

I just had a coworker ask me why I quit cause I havent been to work in 3 days?!?! I said, I havent quit, my new schedule doesnt start till next week. 

Apparently no one fucking gets that, certainly not my supervisor, who I went over this with and made a schedule with! THEY ALL THINK IVE QUIT!

hiupbvgAOBHCJn I want to fucking punch someone in the face


----------



## ODFFA

That awkward moment when your brother comes to visit you and walks in on your crying fest v.v


----------



## HottiMegan

The dog.. I am such a cat person through and through.


----------



## lucca23v2

I hate the public transportation in NYC. Not only is the service crappy, but the customers are crappy too. If you are sick, stay home or stay close to the door, so that you can get put of the train quick for medical help and not delay anyone else. UGH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mathias

Someone who has the same disability I have goes to my old college. He'd heard of me through friends of mine that still go there. He _really_ wants to meet me. I should be flattered, but something about the situation seems really off and I don't feel comfortable doing it. I frended him on social media, and he seems nice enough but I don't know him all that well.


----------



## lucca23v2

Mathias said:


> Someone who has the same disability I have goes to my old college. He'd heard of me through friends of mine that still go there. He _really_ wants to meet me. I should be flattered, but something about the situation seems really off and I don't feel comfortable doing it. I frended him on social media, and he seems nice enough but I don't know him all that well.



If you don't feel comfortable, don't do it. If you start to feel pressured by friends to do it to help the person out, meet in public with your friends and that person.


----------



## Mathias

lucca23v2 said:


> If you don't feel comfortable, don't do it. If you start to feel pressured by friends to do it to help the person out, meet in public with your friends and that person.



Those friends have graduated this past weekend, so I'd feel even more out of place.


----------



## lucca23v2

Mathias said:


> Those friends have graduated this past weekend, so I'd feel even more out of place.



Yeah.. I wouldn't do it. Trust your instincts.


----------



## Rojodi

How ignorant some people are to the pejorative meaning to redskin and how it effects those of us of Native ancestry.

And how really ignorant people are to what squaw means. I mean, if EVERY woman knew exactly knew what it was, they'd have it eliminated from the lexicon of all movies.


----------



## lucca23v2

Rojodi said:


> How ignorant some people are to the pejorative meaning to redskin and how it effects those of us of Native ancestry.
> 
> And how really ignorant people are to what squaw means. I mean, if EVERY woman knew exactly knew what it was, they'd have it eliminated from the lexicon of all movies.



You know, now that you bring it up, what does it mean really?


----------



## Rojodi

lucca23v2 said:


> You know, now that you bring it up, what does it mean really?



The eastern Algonquian word for woman is shunksqaw, and that "squaw" in the English usage came to signify that part of the woman the settlers wanted during negotiations. It's a pejorative.


----------



## lucca23v2

Rojodi said:


> The eastern Algonquian word for woman is shunksqaw, and that "squaw" in the English usage came to signify that part of the woman the settlers wanted during negotiations. It's a pejorative.



:doh: why do people do that? take part of a word to make it a put down.. ugh!


----------



## Rojodi

lucca23v2 said:


> :doh: why do people do that? take part of a word to make it a put down.. ugh!



It was done in the 17th and 18th centuries, they didn't think anything of it, since Natives were just "ignorant savages."


----------



## lucca23v2

Rojodi said:


> It was done in the 17th and 18th centuries, they didn't think anything of it, since Natives were just "ignorant savages."



lol.. because they were so much better, they bought diseases with them and came here to live without any idea of how to survive. I wonder if the native americans ever thought "why did we save these idiots that first winter?" lol


----------



## Rojodi

lucca23v2 said:


> lol.. because they were so much better, they bought diseases with them and came here to live without any idea of how to survive. I wonder if the native americans ever thought "why did we save these idiots that first winter?" lol



LOL so true, or helping the Jamestown..


----------



## Saoirse

Ya know, its not like anyone back then had any real idea about diseases and shit. Im sorry lots of native people died, but the English settlers didnt have any more info about that kinda stuff then they did.


----------



## Rojodi

Saoirse said:


> Ya know, its not like anyone back then had any real idea about diseases and shit. Im sorry lots of native people died, but the English settlers didnt have any more info about that kinda stuff then they did.



It wasn't the English settlers that were the problem, it were their "enlightened descendants," you know, the ones that gave diseased blankets and such. 

If the originals weren't helped, their descendants wouldn't have, you know, used germ warfare later.


----------



## Tracyarts

I've been sick all week, some random virus. But it's going on a 3 day weekend here, and I'm not going to be up to doing half the things I had planned to do. Some of it fun, some of it work around the house. I'll just have to do what I can do and spend the remainder of the weekend resting.


----------



## Jack Secret

largenlovely said:


> I was so excited to leave for Atlanta the other day. had my van all packed and then my roomie texted me and said the hot water heater had busted and water was everywhere  So It's not gonna be ready til Friday for us to move in. I had taken my bed down so I'm being forced to sleep on this super hard extra bed at my grammas and all my stuff is packed and I don't know where the majority of my stuff is in that van because my nieces and nephew and brother in law packed it. Friday won't get here soon enough



You're coming to Atlanta? Right on! I might have the chance to be the creepy pervert trying to chase you down in my wheelchair.  Sorry about the difficulties so far


----------



## HottiMegan

I have an allergy to being chilled or cold. (It's a real thing) I got a slight sunburn yesterday and now i have hives everywhere i was burned. When the fan or ac blows on me i break out. Not good since it gets super hot here and i'm gonna need a fan!! So itchy!!


----------



## Piink

I'm not going to be anyone's chick on the side. I don't want to be in the middle of someone else's drama. I'm better than that.


----------



## largenlovely

My best friend's jealousy is driving me crazy. She doesn't want me to move to Atlanta even though she knows it will make me happy. She doesn't want me to live with my other close friend, because she's admittedly jealous of her. she told me that herself. She doesn't like one of the guys I've been talking to after looking at his profie on facebook. I swear it's like she doesn't want me to be happy at ALL. and she's being a total Debbie downer about it all. I will talk about how I'm excited and she will just sit there and mope. or if I mention it on facebook, I get a frowny face and a post about how I better not leave here without telling her first (because I'm not leaving til Thursday). 

yet she goes to Nashville all the time to visit her other best friend and I tell her to have a good time and I will be here when she gets back. I've told her she can come visit us but I don't think she wants to develop a relationship at all with my other best friend/roommate. I'm at my wits end with this shit. and if I sit her down to try to talk about it, I know that all she will do is cry at me. and I don't feel like dealing with that either. uuuugh, calgon take me away.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

My dissertation... Why can't it just finish itself?!


----------



## lucca23v2

largenlovely said:


> My best friend's jealousy is driving me crazy. She doesn't want me to move to Atlanta even though she knows it will make me happy. She doesn't want me to live with my other close friend, because she's admittedly jealous of her. she told me that herself. She doesn't like one of the guys I've been talking to after looking at his profie on facebook. I swear it's like she doesn't want me to be happy at ALL. and she's being a total Debbie downer about it all. I will talk about how I'm excited and she will just sit there and mope. or if I mention it on facebook, I get a frowny face and a post about how I better not leave here without telling her first (because I'm not leaving til Thursday).
> 
> yet she goes to Nashville all the time to visit her other best friend and I tell her to have a good time and I will be here when she gets back. I've told her she can come visit us but I don't think she wants to develop a relationship at all with my other best friend/roommate. I'm at my wits end with this shit. and if I sit her down to try to talk about it, I know that all she will do is cry at me. and I don't feel like dealing with that either. uuuugh, calgon take me away.



Sounds like she has more than friendship feelings for you.


----------



## Rojodi

ButlerGirl09 said:


> My dissertation... Why can't it just finish itself?!



So, what are you saying? It put the "DIS" in dissertation?


----------



## Rojodi

Waiting to interview a prospective employee of my cousins' agency and having said person show up:

1. An hour late without a credible excuse - "I overslept and forgot to call"
2. Wearing bagging pants and work boots
3. Speaking to me as if I was a child.


----------



## Tad

My boss. He does a lot of things well, it is just....well, let's say I'd be happy if he even noticed the trees--I'm tired of questions about the needles, leaves, and bark, when I just planted a freaking forest. Not saying the little things don't matter, just, could we have some assessment of the big picture too?


----------



## largenlovely

lucca23v2 said:


> Sounds like she has more than friendship feelings for you.



i guess i can see why you would think that but no. We have been best friends since we were 15 yrs old. She has a pretty severe case of bipolar and I think me leaving is just causing it to go haywire. plus she has lost a lot of family close to her in the last number of years. she's dealt with a lot of death and such. So I get it, ya know? it's just that I've had a lot of pretty bad years and things are starting to finally look up for me and I want her to be happy for me instead of giving me grief. I'm hoping it will pass because it's driving me nuts.


----------



## Missamanda

Clingy men who get butthurt when you call them out on it. Me wanting space isn't the reason "I don't have a man". Contrary to popular belief a woman doesn't need a man to survive.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Missamanda said:


> Clingy men who get butthurt when you call them out on it. Me wanting space isn't the reason "I don't have a man". Contrary to popular belief a woman doesn't need a man to survive.



Amen girl! :bow:


----------



## dharmabean

Missamanda said:


> .....Contrary to popular belief a woman doesn't need a man to survive.



I would rep, but alas, I need to spread myself around more. There is so much to respect in this sentence. :bow:


----------



## EMH1701

Work in general. I've had several interviews for jobs in other departments, but no luck so far. In the meantime, I have to stay in a job which has been dumbed down to the point where someone just out of school with very little work experience could do it. It's very obvious they don't want those of us with actual experience in the company to have the position, but for whatever reason, they haven't just laid us off.


----------



## loopytheone

My _effing_ mother. Not only is she constantly nag nag nag and always criticising but she is so damn rude it makes me feel like screaming! She knows how stressed out I am right now as I have something terrifying happening tomorrow and she still makes everything about her!

As for the rudeness, I made brownies tonight. With ingredients that I either bought myself or my mother bought using a combination of the money she spends on food and the money I give her to buy food for me. So after an hour or so, totally exhausted (hooray for having chronic fatigue syndrome), which she saw, she starts hovering around trying to take my brownies out of the tin without asking before they have cooled and declaring how she 'will have hers with cream!'. You know, just assuming she gets some because it is something I have made. 

When I tell her she has to wait until they are cool she throws a huff and demands a time when I think they will be cool. I was actually planning on leaving them to cool over night but I am suffering really badly with anxiety at the moment and that woman makes your life hell if you disagree with her even in the slightest (I remember her telling me a couple of years ago that she hopes I choke to death when I wouldn't give her my block of chese) so I just went with it. I said 11 and at ten to eleven she is pestering me, saying that she wants it now and it is eleven already and I have to get up. I told her there was no rush so she just glared at me until I get up. 

She then just looked at me and said 'I'll have mine in a bowl' and lay there. She knows I can't cut things, she knows I have huge anxiety around knives. So I ask her very politely to come with me to cut the brownies. She has a right huff so by this point I am actually scared. She gave herself about a quarter of the pot and gave me one tiny square. Well, whatever, I got as much as I wanted and sat down and ate it. Then, without saying thank you or anything like that she just got up and walked into the kitchen and walked out again with another bowl full of my brownies, having now eaten over half of it without even asking me or saying thank you or anything. Just assuming that because I made something it is hers and she owns it. So I turned to her and said 'I would have said yes if you had asked, you know,". And she had a huge strop, refused to talk to me and just gave me evils across the room for the next hour before stopping to bed and slamming the tv remote down next to me (even though she knows I am phobic of loud noises like that). 

Seriously, that woman spends her whole life banging on about how important politeness and manners are and criticises everybody else for theirs. And yet she is the single most rude, self obsessed and arrogant person I have ever met. Doing pretty much everything she can to make me stressed out and anxious when she knows I have something terrifying coming up the next day... I am almost in tears I am so stressed and scared and anxious. And she wonders why I don't want to be around her, why all my therapists say I need to get away from her and why nobody wants to go anywhere near her. It is no wonder I am always too scared to stand up for myself and I spent so many years hating myself and with no sense of self because I just mindlessly agreed with everything she said because I was too beaten down to argue or complain. 

And this has turned into a huge rant and I am sorry. But sometimes I wish she had never woken up that time I, you know, saved her damn life.


----------



## Jack Secret

loopytheone said:


> My _effing_ mother. Not only is she constantly nag nag nag and always criticising but she is so damn rude it makes me feel like screaming! She knows how stressed out I am right now as I have something terrifying happening tomorrow and she still makes everything about her!
> 
> As for the rudeness, I made brownies tonight. With ingredients that I either bought myself or my mother bought using a combination of the money she spends on food and the money I give her to buy food for me. So after an hour or so, totally exhausted (hooray for having chronic fatigue syndrome), which she saw, she starts hovering around trying to take my brownies out of the tin without asking before they have cooled and declaring how she 'will have hers with cream!'. You know, just assuming she gets some because it is something I have made.
> 
> When I tell her she has to wait until they are cool she throws a huff and demands a time when I think they will be cool. I was actually planning on leaving them to cool over night but I am suffering really badly with anxiety at the moment and that woman makes your life hell if you disagree with her even in the slightest (I remember her telling me a couple of years ago that she hopes I choke to death when I wouldn't give her my block of chese) so I just went with it. I said 11 and at ten to eleven she is pestering me, saying that she wants it now and it is eleven already and I have to get up. I told her there was no rush so she just glared at me until I get up.
> 
> She then just looked at me and said 'I'll have mine in a bowl' and lay there. She knows I can't cut things, she knows I have huge anxiety around knives. So I ask her very politely to come with me to cut the brownies. She has a right huff so by this point I am actually scared. She gave herself about a quarter of the pot and gave me one tiny square. Well, whatever, I got as much as I wanted and sat down and ate it. Then, without saying thank you or anything like that she just got up and walked into the kitchen and walked out again with another bowl full of my brownies, having now eaten over half of it without even asking me or saying thank you or anything. Just assuming that because I made something it is hers and she owns it. So I turned to her and said 'I would have said yes if you had asked, you know,". And she had a huge strop, refused to talk to me and just gave me evils across the room for the next hour before stopping to bed and slamming the tv remote down next to me (even though she knows I am phobic of loud noises like that).
> 
> Seriously, that woman spends her whole life banging on about how important politeness and manners are and criticises everybody else for theirs. And yet she is the single most rude, self obsessed and arrogant person I have ever met. Doing pretty much everything she can to make me stressed out and anxious when she knows I have something terrifying coming up the next day... I am almost in tears I am so stressed and scared and anxious. And she wonders why I don't want to be around her, why all my therapists say I need to get away from her and why nobody wants to go anywhere near her. It is no wonder I am always too scared to stand up for myself and I spent so many years hating myself and with no sense of self because I just mindlessly agreed with everything she said because I was too beaten down to argue or complain.
> 
> And this has turned into a huge rant and I am sorry. But sometimes I wish she had never woken up that time I, you know, saved her damn life.



Make sure you tell her that you appreciate the woman that you become having her as mom


----------



## CleverBomb

Jack Secret said:


> Make sure you tell her that you appreciate the woman that you become having her as mom


Zing! 
(Man, I wish I'd had that line handy when I was much younger...)


----------



## spiritangel

Arrrgggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh My Counsellor today dropping all this 'food issues' stuff on me and now no longer getting that the health is very much tied into what I can and cant do and that it has been the worst year health wise I have had since I broke my leg which she knows was out of my hands as my Dr set off the downward spiral anyone who has had or knows someone with cellulitus knows even at full health it sometimes does not take much and then the energy goes and sometimes you just have to do what you can when you live alone aaarrrgh drives me nuts because no matter what I said she just took it back to yes but you have food issues.......


----------



## HottiMegan

loopytheone said:


> My _effing_ mother. Not only is she constantly nag nag nag and always criticising but she is so damn rude it makes me feel like screaming! She knows how stressed out I am right now as I have something terrifying happening tomorrow and she still makes everything about her!
> 
> As for the rudeness, I made brownies tonight. With ingredients that I either bought myself or my mother bought using a combination of the money she spends on food and the money I give her to buy food for me. So after an hour or so, totally exhausted (hooray for having chronic fatigue syndrome), which she saw, she starts hovering around trying to take my brownies out of the tin without asking before they have cooled and declaring how she 'will have hers with cream!'. You know, just assuming she gets some because it is something I have made.
> 
> When I tell her she has to wait until they are cool she throws a huff and demands a time when I think they will be cool. I was actually planning on leaving them to cool over night but I am suffering really badly with anxiety at the moment and that woman makes your life hell if you disagree with her even in the slightest (I remember her telling me a couple of years ago that she hopes I choke to death when I wouldn't give her my block of chese) so I just went with it. I said 11 and at ten to eleven she is pestering me, saying that she wants it now and it is eleven already and I have to get up. I told her there was no rush so she just glared at me until I get up.
> 
> She then just looked at me and said 'I'll have mine in a bowl' and lay there. She knows I can't cut things, she knows I have huge anxiety around knives. So I ask her very politely to come with me to cut the brownies. She has a right huff so by this point I am actually scared. She gave herself about a quarter of the pot and gave me one tiny square. Well, whatever, I got as much as I wanted and sat down and ate it. Then, without saying thank you or anything like that she just got up and walked into the kitchen and walked out again with another bowl full of my brownies, having now eaten over half of it without even asking me or saying thank you or anything. Just assuming that because I made something it is hers and she owns it. So I turned to her and said 'I would have said yes if you had asked, you know,". And she had a huge strop, refused to talk to me and just gave me evils across the room for the next hour before stopping to bed and slamming the tv remote down next to me (even though she knows I am phobic of loud noises like that).
> 
> Seriously, that woman spends her whole life banging on about how important politeness and manners are and criticises everybody else for theirs. And yet she is the single most rude, self obsessed and arrogant person I have ever met. Doing pretty much everything she can to make me stressed out and anxious when she knows I have something terrifying coming up the next day... I am almost in tears I am so stressed and scared and anxious. And she wonders why I don't want to be around her, why all my therapists say I need to get away from her and why nobody wants to go anywhere near her. It is no wonder I am always too scared to stand up for myself and I spent so many years hating myself and with no sense of self because I just mindlessly agreed with everything she said because I was too beaten down to argue or complain.
> 
> And this has turned into a huge rant and I am sorry. But sometimes I wish she had never woken up that time I, you know, saved her damn life.



I hope whatever that was happening today went okay. I hope you'll some day be able to move away and be free of that unhealthy situation.


----------



## x0emnem0x

"There's a reason Rihanna received fashion's *highest honor* Monday night: The woman is not afraid to take risks. 

Case in point: the see-through dress she chose for the prestigious Council of Fashion Designers of America awards, 
where she was honored as *2014's Fashion Icon*." 

Are you kidding me? Is this seriously a joke? It is a see through dress. How is that fashionable?


----------



## Saoirse

x0emnem0x said:


> Are you kidding me? Is this seriously a joke? It is a see through dress. How is that fashionable?





If you scroll past her ridiculous dress and all the other skinny starlets, you come across this interesting article...

:happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

x0emnem0x said:


> "There's a reason Rihanna received fashion's *highest honor* Monday night: The woman is not afraid to take risks.
> 
> Case in point: the see-through dress she chose for the prestigious Council of Fashion Designers of America awards,
> where she was honored as *2014's Fashion Icon*."
> 
> Are you kidding me? Is this seriously a joke? It is a see through dress. How is that fashionable?


She's about to star in a biopic about Josephine Baker, who dressed similarly. plus pushing her own fashion line. It's a publicity stunt.


----------



## x0emnem0x

CastingPearls said:


> She's about to star in a biopic about Josephine Baker, who dressed similarly. plus pushing her own fashion line. It's a publicity stunt.



Okay well that makes more sense of course I'm missing half of the story but I see that and I'm just like.... WHYYYY.


----------



## Yakatori

CastingPearls said:


> "_She's about to star in a biopic about Josephine Baker, who dressed similarly. plus pushing her own fashion line. It's a publicity stunt._"


Might there be a role in there for Drake as as well? I mean, just chemistry-wise... As the (Bogart-type) guy who rushes in to save her; but, of course, with a darkly tragic quality all his own... 

Right now, trying to listen to _[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0CGsw6h60k"]What's My Name[/ame]_ but headphones keep cutting out...

Is she saying "_Hey-boy, really wannna-see if-you can-go *long-term* with a girl like me..._" Lyrics on rapgenius say "_downtown_," instead. Which, obviously, has a very different connotation. But, even hearing it in the type of setting as I normally might, it just sounds different to my ear. Can it be that I'm just imagining it?

Oh Na-Na Na-Nah...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

It's downtown.


----------



## Snow Angel

I hate when people think that you are out to get them at work, then talk behind your back and you walk in on them talking about you.


----------



## lucca23v2

Yakatori said:


> Might there be a role in there for Drake as as well? I mean, just chemistry-wise... As the (Bogart-type) guy who rushes in to save her; but, of course, with a darkly tragic quality all his own...
> 
> Is she saying "_Hey-boy, really wannna-see if-you can-go *long-term* with a girl like me..._" Lyrics on rapgenius say "_downtown_," instead. Which, obviously, has a very different connotation. But, even hearing it in the type of setting as I normally might, it just sounds different to my ear. Can it be that I'm just imagining it?
> 
> Oh Na-Na Na-Nah...



Everyone seems to think it is downtown... every lyrics sight has that.. but to me it has always sounded like *long term*...


----------



## HottiMegan

My ear hurts. It started last night while in a motel, it felt like i was being stabbed in my ear. I have pain running from my ear to my throat.. I ordered some garlic oil.. i hope it does the trick. My mom swore by it as a kid.. i had a lot of ear infections and it always made it better.


----------



## moore2me

HottiMegan,

When my ear(s) start itching or hurting I have a simple fix that works pretty good (a nurse practitioner told me about it.) Get some over the counter triple antibiotic ointment - the kind with a pain killer in it. Put a small amount on a Qtip and swab the inside of the ear that is bothering you. The pain relieving agent should bring you instant relief.


Also, if I ever go swimming, afterwards, I always rinse my ears out with a little bottle of rubbing alcohol and water I keep in my gym bag. After putting the water/alcohol mix in my ears, I let it drain out. That lets my ears dry out quickly and prohibits the growth of most foreign bacteria I have picked up in the pool water. It keeps me from getting most ear aches from pool water.


----------



## spiritangel

That my Uncle could not put his anger aside just for a few minutes to call his daughter, My cousin and tell her that our Nanna died today, I had only found out a short time before she called me absolutely gutted that he texted her about it and in such a cold fashion. I am still trying to wrap my head around the fact she is gone only 3 months after Mums Partner Joe. Let alone being able to handle the feud between my cousin and her father. 

I know that sounds selfish in a way, my cousin is the same one that left me in the Middle of Taree and other such things a couple of years back if that helps (for those that were here and know that nightmare of me going to help her with her kids and her being yeah well not so nice and me leaving early for the sake of my health and sanity that cousin).


----------



## Dromond

One of my new neighbors is a casual racist. She's nice to me, but she talks trash about almost everyone else in the building. Whenever she references someone of an ethnicity other than white, it's usually with an offhanded racial slur or disparaging tone of voice. Except if she likes that person. Which isn't often. This is a person I want to stay on the good side of, because I just know I'll get the same treatment if I piss her off. However, trying to stay on her good side makes me feel a bit scummy. Blargh.


----------



## Rojodi

Receiving a mailer from my state representative stating that he'd like my signature on a petition that would grant NY state students FREE college education, within the SUNY system. When I went to his website to ask him - or his people - why is he making this a priority when the state already assists Native American students.

The terse answer makes me believe that this petition for ALL students is because only Natives are receiving such great help.


----------



## swamptoad

Moths!


----------



## Tracyarts

I've got an ear ache too. I guess it's an infection because not only does it hurt like a MoFo, but the lymph node underneath it is sore and swollen too. It's better now than it was yesterday afternoon, so I'm going to wait and see before going to the doctor. I really don't want to spend the money on a copay unless I absolutely have to. If it isn't significantly better by tonight, my doctor's office has walk-in hours Saturday morning.


----------



## Oona

Once again my work has failed to direct deposit my paycheck. That means I have to wait for the manager to get in (which could be anywhere from 8:30am to noon) to figure out whether we have checks coming via FedEx or if I have to drive to the corporate office (3+ hours away) to pick up everyone's paychecks. 

I really hate my job.


----------



## Saoirse

Oona said:


> Once again my work has failed to direct deposit my paycheck. That means I have to wait for the manager to get in (which could be anywhere from 8:30am to noon) to figure out whether we have checks coming via FedEx or if I have to drive to the corporate office (3+ hours away) to pick up everyone's paychecks.
> 
> I really hate my job.



Thats super shitty. A friend of mine does freelance journalism for a local online newspaper and they frequently leave out an article or two's worth of pay, and tell him they'll put it in his next paycheck, in two weeks. I asked him if that was legal and he said that since he's freelance and not techincally staff, they are only required to pay him within like a month or two. Pretty shitty of them, especially when the landlord's knocking on the door for the rent check.


----------



## Oona

Saoirse said:


> Thats super shitty. A friend of mine does freelance journalism for a local online newspaper and they frequently leave out an article or two's worth of pay, and tell him they'll put it in his next paycheck, in two weeks. I asked him if that was legal and he said that since he's freelance and not techincally staff, they are only required to pay him within like a month or two. Pretty shitty of them, especially when the landlord's knocking on the door for the rent check.



This is the 4th time in the last 6 months I've dealt with this. I've been looking for a new job, however I live in a town with a ridiculously high unemployment rate. I refuse to leave this job until I KNOW I have another one lined up. 

It just gets more and more irritating. I get paid menial wages, no benefits, no sick leave or anything of the sort, and I work 40+ hours a week (with no OT pay). 

And I KNOW I need to be grateful I have a job (and I really am) but ffs, their irresponsibility is getting on my last nerve.


----------



## Rojodi

Oona said:


> This is the 4th time in the last 6 months I've dealt with this. I've been looking for a new job, however I live in a town with a ridiculously high unemployment rate. I refuse to leave this job until I KNOW I have another one lined up.
> 
> It just gets more and more irritating. I get paid menial wages, no benefits, no sick leave or anything of the sort, and I work 40+ hours a week (with no OT pay).
> 
> And I KNOW I need to be grateful I have a job (and I really am) but ffs, their irresponsibility is getting on my last nerve.



The a$$h*le in me thinks the company is dicking with you, because they know they can.


----------



## lucca23v2

Oona said:


> Once again my work has failed to direct deposit my paycheck. That means I have to wait for the manager to get in (which could be anywhere from 8:30am to noon) to figure out whether we have checks coming via FedEx or if I have to drive to the corporate office (3+ hours away) to pick up everyone's paychecks.
> 
> I really hate my job.



Either the manager forgot to do payroll... or they are purposefully not putitng it in. 

Just out of curiosity, Does the manager get his check deposited directly?


----------



## Oona

Rojodi said:


> The a$$h*le in me thinks the company is dicking with you, because they know they can.



I wouldn't be surprised...




lucca23v2 said:


> Either the manager forgot to do payroll... or they are purposefully not putitng it in.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, Does the manager get his check deposited directly?



The local manager does, yes. I don't know about the corporate office. And they are the ones in charge of finalizing payroll. It's just so dang irritating.

I have to pay my school application fees today. I don't know when I'm getting my check, and usually my bank puts a hold on a live check.


----------



## lucca23v2

If I hear about Lebron and his cramps.. BIG FLIPPING DEAL!!!!!!!!!!!! Suck it up butter cup and go back to work. Women go to work with cramps that would bring any man to his knees and curl up in fetal position every month, but we still manage to work and do the house work and take care of kids, husbands, family and friends. 

so again.. suck it up buttercup and get back on the court and earn your check.


----------



## Rojodi

lucca23v2 said:


> If I hear about Lebron and his cramps.. BIG FLIPPING DEAL!!!!!!!!!!!! Suck it up butter cup and go back to work. Women go to work with cramps that would bring any man to his knees and curl up in fetal position every month, but we still manage to work and do the house work and take care of kids, husbands, family and friends.
> 
> so again.. suck it up buttercup and get back on the court and earn your check.



When your legs cramp you cannot walk.


----------



## lucca23v2

Rojodi said:


> When your legs cramp you cannot walk.



Funny how when a womans uterus contracts, you are in so much pain that it literally feels like someone is dragging nails through your uterus and pulling at the same time.. and it makes it hard to walk, but we do.. and in heels bleeding.. go figure... 

He just needs to walk it off and get back on the court and earn that ridiculous paycheck he gets....


----------



## Saoirse

Recently reconnected with an old friend on FB. Its been over 5 years since we've talked and he keeps pushing the convo in a sexual direction.

Dude, we only KINDA hooked up 10 FUCKING YEARS AGO and now YOU'RE MARRIED.

wtf.



eta: and he just admitted to me to that he's cheating on his wife... perhaps this one was friendship I shouldve just let go...


----------



## HottiMegan

moore2me said:


> HottiMegan,
> 
> When my ear(s) start itching or hurting I have a simple fix that works pretty good (a nurse practitioner told me about it.) Get some over the counter triple antibiotic ointment - the kind with a pain killer in it. Put a small amount on a Qtip and swab the inside of the ear that is bothering you. The pain relieving agent should bring you instant relief.
> 
> 
> Also, if I ever go swimming, afterwards, I always rinse my ears out with a little bottle of rubbing alcohol and water I keep in my gym bag. After putting the water/alcohol mix in my ears, I let it drain out. That lets my ears dry out quickly and prohibits the growth of most foreign bacteria I have picked up in the pool water. It keeps me from getting most ear aches from pool water.



Thanks for the advice. My ear is feeling fine today. It was a 24 hour thing. might have been cuz i forgot my allergy meds two days in a row. (Max was unexpectedly stuck in the hospital after bad recovery from surgery)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Oona said:


> This is the 4th time in the last 6 months I've dealt with this. I've been looking for a new job, however I live in a town with a ridiculously high unemployment rate. I refuse to leave this job until I KNOW I have another one lined up.
> 
> It just gets more and more irritating. I get paid menial wages, no benefits, no sick leave or anything of the sort, and I work 40+ hours a week (with no OT pay).
> 
> And I KNOW I need to be grateful I have a job (and I really am) but ffs, their irresponsibility is getting on my last nerve.



Hold up... it sounds like (from the "no OT" bit and the way you've described your job) that they've probably incorrectly classified you as an exempt employee when you're not. If you've kept any sort of track of your hours, they probably owe you quite a bit of money in overtime.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Here's a great explanation from one of the best people in the business:

http://www.askamanager.org/exempt-and-non-exempt

Basically, if you get no vacation or sick leave (so your pay gets docked if you're out for a day or a few hours or whatever), then they are treating you as a non-exempt worker and they are required by law to pay you overtime if you work more than 40 hours.

EDIT: And even if you DO get vacation, you may still be incorrectly classified. Do some more reading up on the askamanager website - she has some great explanations about it.


----------



## Rojodi

If a person is 1/4th African American, they're considered African American, but I say I'm 1/4 Mohawk and I'm called white?


----------



## TwilightStarr

I went to the ER last night, convinced I was about to quit breathing and die or something else insane.
But oh no! It was just the worst panic attack ever known to the human race!!! 

I've had panic attacks since I was a teenager, but I've been on meds for them for the past 5 years so I haven't really had a full blown panic attack in a long time. The one I had last night was worse than anything I've ever experienced 

It took two Ativan and an hour and half for me to stop convulsively shaking


----------



## x0emnem0x

TwilightStarr said:


> I went to the ER last night, convinced I was about to quit breathing and die or something else insane.
> But oh no! It was just the worst panic attack ever known to the human race!!!
> 
> I've had panic attacks since I was a teenager, but I've been on meds for them for the past 5 years so I haven't really had a full blown panic attack in a long time. The one I had last night was worse than anything I've ever experienced
> 
> It took two Ativan and an hour and half for me to stop convulsively shaking



Not cool man I know how that feels, feel better!


----------



## CAMellie

Sooooo sick of water! I'm a diabetic so juice is out of the question and I've done everything to "spice up" my water but ugh! Oh well, anything for little Gabriel. Only 5 more months. LOL


----------



## HottiMegan

I wash and condition my hair at the pool shower to keep the green at bay.. There was someone who refused to use the shower stall next to me so i was rushing to get mine done quickly.. well i didn't rinse the conditioner out enough and now my hair feels funky.


----------



## x0emnem0x

HottiMegan said:


> I wash and condition my hair at the pool shower to keep the green at bay.. There was someone who refused to use the shower stall next to me so i was rushing to get mine done quickly.. well i didn't rinse the conditioner out enough and now my hair feels funky.



That is the worst!!! I hate not getting it out all the way.


----------



## BriannaBombshell

1. When people say they have OCD or ADD or any kind of real disorder, and they don't.

3. When my local news makes a grotesque example of why media is sick by telling me to "log in on my tablet and check out the raw uncut footage of the shooting in the Seattle University District." 

There are too many things right now


----------



## BriannaBombshell

TwilightStarr said:


> I went to the ER last night, convinced I was about to quit breathing and die or something else insane.
> But oh no! It was just the worst panic attack ever known to the human race!!!
> 
> I've had panic attacks since I was a teenager, but I've been on meds for them for the past 5 years so I haven't really had a full blown panic attack in a long time. The one I had last night was worse than anything I've ever experienced
> 
> It took two Ativan and an hour and half for me to stop convulsively shaking



Oh honey I have BEEN HERE! When I was 19 I thought I was having a heart attack. Once I went to the emergency and told them what was going on, they put me in the padded room with locks on the outside of the door and a camera. Tell me how that is going to help me stop panicking!?!?!


----------



## Oona

My allergies. 

Because according to my co-worker, it looks like I was punched in the face. 

I'm not sure if it's the red, puffy eye or the sexy tissue shoved in my nose.


----------



## Highsteppa

Crack in the basement of my house is fixed. Goddam that hurt the wallet.


----------



## dharmabean

If I have something negative to say to someone, I'll effin say it without hiding behind an anonymous post. I'm irritated at the assumption that I posted something anonymously, and thus being reprimanded by having my 'anonymous' posts stripped from me. So, if you have something nice to say to me (as you can see, all my anon posts are positive) feel free to inbox me your message. :: rolls eyes :: Whiny bitches.


----------



## Oona

I'm currently fighting a bacteria infection that has taken over my head (literally... my eyes, nose, and throat are infected) and I'm at work. I had yesterday off only because I had to hit up the ER in order to get antibiotics.


----------



## HottiMegan

my hip feels so sore. I couldn't even attempt to lay on my right side last night. (I'm a side sleeper) It's left me tired and even sitting in my recliner hurts.


----------



## lucca23v2

Oona said:


> I'm currently fighting a bacteria infection that has taken over my head (literally... my eyes, nose, and throat are infected) and I'm at work. I had yesterday off only because I had to hit up the ER in order to get antibiotics.



That sucks! Feel better!


----------



## Oona

lucca23v2 said:


> That sucks! Feel better!



Thanks, doll. I'm trying! Luckily I can close my office door and ignore everyone lol


----------



## Saoirse

My jeep needs a transmission rebuild and a brake job. $3,600.

I dont have $3,600.


----------



## MisticalMisty

My brother gets married on Saturday and I have the biggest fucking pimple of my life. I'm treating it daily hoping that it will go away. If not, it's a butt load of concealer for me.


----------



## Micara

Weather is pissing me off!

My daughter has been on vacation with my mom for 10 days. She was supposed to fly back today, but their flight got cancelled. GRRRRR. She leaves again on Sunday for summer camp, so I will hardly get to see her.


----------



## spiritangel

CAMellie said:


> Sooooo sick of water! I'm a diabetic so juice is out of the question and I've done everything to "spice up" my water but ugh! Oh well, anything for little Gabriel. Only 5 more months. LOL



Mellie are you allowed to have stevia or any of the natural sugar substitutes?

cause I like to do a smidge of sugar fresh lemon or lime juice then top it with mineral water

also crushed raspberries are the bomb if your getting sick of flat water its a great way to get your fizzy fix without being to bad for you Know you have to watch your sugar intake you can also do it with making iced tea

not sure I am much help but a bit of fizz is sure to chase those water logged blues away a little


----------



## MisticalMisty

CAMellie said:


> Sooooo sick of water! I'm a diabetic so juice is out of the question and I've done everything to "spice up" my water but ugh! Oh well, anything for little Gabriel. Only 5 more months. LOL



I'm diabetic too. My favorite thing right now is the Crush water enhancers in sparkling water. My absolute fav is the strawberry. It's like strawberry soda without all the crap.


----------



## lucca23v2

what is pissing me off today? the IT department!! UGH!!!!!!! 

My lease was up so I had to get a new computer, great you think.. not really! Unlike other employees, when I take my computer in, I give them a detailed list of all of the programs I have on my computer that I use and need reinstalled and functiioning. I leave them all of my login info. with all of my passwords. I also give them a detailed list of all of my printers and shared drives with IP addresses along with all of my contact info. This should make it go easy right? Wrong. IT had me without a computer since wed. I got it back today because i went up to check on it and they said it was ready. *Guess what? Despite having my computer for longer than they should have, I have a computer that only half works!!!!!!!!! This is so frustrating.* How am I suppose to work if the IT department does not do it's job!

I can't even manually install my printers via IP address..

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!! UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!

(ok.. rant over)


----------



## Oona

Since my visit to the emergency room on Tuesday, my eye is no better and my head now feels like it's in a vice grip. 

Looks like my Friday night will be spent back in the ER trying to get this all figured out. 

-sigh-


----------



## spiritangel

Celulitis in my belly button


----------



## ScreamingChicken

We went to a waterpark all day Saturday and I got sunburned really bad. It's all concentrated on my upper arms, stomach, pecs, and armpits (not sure how that happened.) Sleeping has been misery. I am glad I am off all weeks so sitting around topless won't be an issue.


----------



## pagan22

The heat. Not used to southern summers yet. This is only my secind southern summer. Ugh.


----------



## HottiMegan

I have a terrible, rotten, no-good headache going on.


----------



## Oona

What the what?!

Eye is better. Sinuses/throat/ear are under attack. 

I give up.


----------



## HottiMegan

Know-it-all friends can be real spoil sports.. I sometimes would rather not spend time with this guy.. he has to be right all the time. ugh.


----------



## penguin

Missing someone.


----------



## JMCGB

My sour stomach and no matter what I do or take it just won't go away.


----------



## Rojodi

The heat we've been dealing with while on vacation


----------



## HottiMegan

JMCGB said:


> My sour stomach and no matter what I do or take it just won't go away.



I feel ya. I had that yesterday. I had a sour stomach, bloat and sour burps. It was an unpleasant evening.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I know I complain about miniscule things a lot or things that are just stupid, so sorry ladies and gents, but my annoyance today is cramps.

BODY Y U HATE ME SO?!


----------



## Saisha

JMCGB said:


> My sour stomach and no matter what I do or take it just won't go away.



Try mixing a little bit of baking soda into some cool water (not cold) and slowly sip it - maybe 3-4 sips. That should help a bit.


----------



## EMH1701

My job (again). I'm doing the best I can to stick it out. We have a mandatory picnic next Friday. As in, you have to go unless you take PTO, and since I went to China, I'm saving what little PTO I have rolled over from last year for the holiday season. 

I wish American companies understood that some people are introverts and it's not necessarily a bad sign if they don't want to attend something. It just means we get emotionally drained from attending such social events and really don't care to go home feeling exhausted, even though all we did was attempt to talk to people. 

I'm going to make cookies, bring my Kindle and some crochet, and hope that nobody demands that I pretend to be not who I am.


----------



## lucca23v2

I either have an exposed nerve or a really bad cavity and every time the cold air hits it, I see stars! UGH! I don't hate the dentist, but it is not on my list of favorite places to visit. 

on a side note... my manager gets on my nerves. He and I have the same tablet and he carries a back pack but for some reason can never remember to throw his tablet charger in there so he is always borrowing mine. Normally this doesn't bother me, but he is known to damage power cables and charger cables.


----------



## CAMellie

I was wearing soft soled shoes yesterday and when I stepped off the bus my foot landed squarely mid-sole on the edge of the curb. I now have a massive bruise on the bottom of my foot and it hurts like hell to walk.


----------



## lucca23v2

CAMellie said:


> I was wearing soft soled shoes yesterday and when I stepped off the bus my foot landed squarely mid-sole on the edge of the curb. I now have a massive bruise on the bottom of my foot and it hurts like hell to walk.



That happened to me like 7 years ago.. It hurt like hell! It swelled and I got a bump on the top of my foot, I swore I had broken a bone or something but the x-rays say no bones were broken. To this day I think I fractured something in there because everytime I step slightly off balance, my foot hurts all over again. 

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Saisha

EMH1701 said:


> My job (again). I'm doing the best I can to stick it out. We have a mandatory picnic next Friday. As in, you have to go unless you take PTO, and since I went to China, I'm saving what little PTO I have rolled over from last year for the holiday season.
> 
> I wish American companies understood that some people are introverts and it's not necessarily a bad sign if they don't want to attend something. It just means we get emotionally drained from attending such social events and really don't care to go home feeling exhausted, even though all we did was attempt to talk to people.
> 
> I'm going to make cookies, bring my Kindle and some crochet, and hope that nobody demands that I pretend to be not who I am.



I wish you the best of luck! I have always hated having to go to mandatory company functions - people should be given the choice of being able to take the day off (w or w/o pay) or working.


----------



## Saisha

CAMellie said:


> I was wearing soft soled shoes yesterday and when I stepped off the bus my foot landed squarely mid-sole on the edge of the curb. I now have a massive bruise on the bottom of my foot and it hurts like hell to walk.



I hope you feel better!! You should get an x-ray just in case. I got up about 1.5 weeks ago and didn't realize my left foot was part-way numb. Next thing I knew, I was taking a nose-dive straight into a door-frame and my closet door - bruised up & sprained my left foot, arm - may have to have physical therapy on my arm once it heals up - am now on crutches and boot - just glad I didn't break anything!


----------



## Dromond

My life is going better than it has in a long time. So why the HELL am I feeling sorry for myself???


----------



## ToniTails

my mom and sister fighting all the time and trying to put me in the middle


----------



## Saoirse

I tripped and fell down a flight of stairs last night. Landed on a concrete slab. So. Much. Pain.

Messed up my arm, neck, back and hip. Had to stay home from work today which means extra work tomorrow and I'll be going in early.  

I hurt allll over!!


----------



## AuntHen

^ ouch! I hope you heal quickly and fully. I know you may need to work (bills, etc) but please make sure not to put too much on yourself too soon and make it worse. *Hugs*


----------



## ToniTails

i concur! be well!!!!


----------



## Saisha

Saoirse said:


> I tripped and fell down a flight of stairs last night. Landed on a concrete slab. So. Much. Pain.
> 
> Messed up my arm, neck, back and hip. Had to stay home from work today which means extra work tomorrow and I'll be going in early.
> 
> I hurt allll over!!



I do hope you get checked out by your doctor! Take care of yourself!


----------



## Saoirse

fat9276 said:


> ^ ouch! I hope you heal quickly and fully. I know you may need to work (bills, etc) but please make sure not to put too much on yourself too soon and make it worse. *Hugs*





ToniTails said:


> i concur! be well!!!!





Saisha said:


> I do hope you get checked out by your doctor! Take care of yourself!



Thanks ladies. I took yesterday off and rested. I feel better today, not as much soreness. Getting a few righteous bruises, but Im fine otherwise. Im lucky I didnt land on my head and bleed out there on the floor! It IS kinda funny though, cause last June, I tripped on porch steps and sprained my ankle! I hope this isnt going to happen every summer!


----------



## Saisha

Saoirse said:


> Thanks ladies. I took yesterday off and rested. I feel better today, not as much soreness. Getting a few righteous bruises, but Im fine otherwise. Im lucky I didnt land on my head and bleed out there on the floor! It IS kinda funny though, cause last June, I tripped on porch steps and sprained my ankle! I hope this isnt going to happen every summer!



Glad to hear you are feeling better and I hope it doesn't happen every summer either! I'm on crutches for doing a head-first tackle into a door-frame and closet door (didn't realize my foot was asleep when I got up) a couple of weeks so - bruised up foot and left arm. :doh:


----------



## EMH1701

Saisha said:


> I wish you the best of luck! I have always hated having to go to mandatory company functions - people should be given the choice of being able to take the day off (w or w/o pay) or working.



Well, we can take PTO, but that's not much of an option for me. I agree, it's silly that we can't just stay in the office and work if we want to. What if something does actually need to be done that day? Murphy's Law...


----------



## spiritangel

Australia Post carded me for a parcel without even trying to deliver it first

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr worst part is it came with my regular Mail, and I am home today so it could easily have been delivered wtf. Not happy Jan


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

spiritangel said:


> Australia Post carded me for a parcel without even trying to deliver it first
> 
> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr worst part is it came with my regular Mail, and I am home today so it could easily have been delivered wtf. Not happy Jan



They do that to us, too, every time. Annoying! They just don't like to navigate the flight of stairs to our front porch I guess. =\


----------



## spiritangel

BigBeautifulMe said:


> They do that to us, too, every time. Annoying! They just don't like to navigate the flight of stairs to our front porch I guess. =\




My delivery guy is really awesome this was them as it came in the middle of a pile of other mail will have to see if Community Transport will take me to pick it up after the Drs Tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Surlysomething

The sound of people that don't know how to type properly.
They're usually people that think they're the shit at everything they do. Wrong. You sound like you belong on the short bus.


----------



## Rojodi

The skin that's peeling off the one sunburn I have


----------



## Oona

I have been yelled at FOUR times today (at work) for things completely out of my control.

1. Dispatch called out sick. No one told me. I got yelled at for not being in the office at 7am (versus my normal 8am).

2. I got yelled at for telling the corporate office that my boss "had just stepped out" when they called looking for her at 8am. She's never in the office before 10am.

3. I got yelled at for NOT scanning the CPR Cards when the drivers received them. Again, wasn't informed I needed to. 

4. Just got notice of an insurance billing class that I am required to take. My boss yelled at me for doing my ACTUAL BILLING WORK before taking the class. (Ya know, the work that has a deadline that I am required to do before all other work)


----------



## AuntHen

Oh Oona, I hope you find a new job!! When is your schooling done or is it?


http://www.indeed.com/jobs?l=Yuma,+...AZ +jobs&utm_campaign=2-Location-3-Search-BMM



http://jobs.monster.com/l-yuma,-az.aspx


----------



## Oona

fat9276 said:


> Oh Oona, I hope you find a new job!! When is your schooling done or is it?
> 
> 
> http://www.indeed.com/jobs?l=Yuma,+...AZ +jobs&utm_campaign=2-Location-3-Search-BMM
> 
> 
> 
> http://jobs.monster.com/l-yuma,-az.aspx



Thank you, sweetie. I have my associates now (Yay!) And a friend is tryong her best tohook me up with a job as an office manager. Its just a waiting game right now. But thank you for the links


----------



## HottiMegan

I slept weird on my arm last night. Now half of it's asleep. It's an improvement.. it felt dead when i woke up..


----------



## spiritangel

Got carded for 2 more freaking parcels (new delivery driver what part of leave on front porch don't you get!!!!!)

And of course I am out tomorrow so will miss more will have to ask person taking me furniture shopping if we can stop by the post office on the way back

given I know what one of the parcels is and I need it for next weeks trip grrr



and why the bleep can they not invent a pair of shoes that does not tear the crap out of my feet expensive ones, cheap ones they all freaking hurt me :/


----------



## dharmabean

The flux of pill seekers and drug addicts flipping out and causing a scene at work this week has been truly phenomenal. I would say a full moon, or some other "mythical" notion as to why, but sadly no. Totally irritated at the demand and increase of pill seekers. Figure out your shit, fix it and get off the drugs already.


----------



## MattB

I bought a new lamp for my studio...I HAVE NO BULBS!


----------



## lucca23v2

I was scolded this morning by my supervisor because I got to work early on friday.. my regular work hours are 9:30 to 6:30.. but I worked 9 to 6 on friday, I even worked through my lunch hour.. which means I actually worked 9 hours, but was scolded and told that I left early. Was told that I needed to "clear" before I left the office at any point. ALL BEFORE I HAD MY MORNING COFFEE, or even turned on my computer for the day. I had just walked in the door.- Feeling Shawshanked today... [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7sL7b5RLpY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7sL7b5RLpY[/ame]


----------



## Oona

My job is now trying to cut my hours, my pay, and change me from doing administrative duties to doing driver duties.


----------



## Rojodi

In NY, we're allowed to chose our gas company. We did, 3 months ago. Since then, we've had 4 OTHER companies come to the door and feign ignorance that we did such a thing.

Today, I had the lovely young lady call her supervisors and hand me the phone. When I informed them who we're now with and when they hung up on me. I had the woman call the police and have them come to the house. 

I spent 30 minutes filling out forms on harassment. The girl signed papers stating that she had no knowledge of the illegal practices the "company" for which she works. She told us that it was strange that her last 2 paychecks bounced.


----------



## Librarygirl

A colleague has thrown away a load of specially mounted display items I spent months sorting, filing and keeping for future use. Didn't even have the courtesy to ask me. Not sure how to confront her as though it seems a tiny thing, I think of how this stuff is irreplaceable given current workload and budgets and the fact she gets paid more than me but knows/ understands so little about our work/ the subject matter of our archive is really upsetting me.


----------



## Saisha

Go to a job interview and hear the usual spheel - we really like you but you are so overqualified - why would you want to work here? Because I want to work someplace that has the same core values as I do and with my personal background, I can relate to the individuals we would be helping - still felt like an idiot wasting my time.


----------



## prplecat

Our town is starting to recycle waste water and add it to the drinking water. Not just a little...fully HALF of our drinking water will be poop water starting next week. This drought is heinous.


----------



## dharmabean

Feeling like death is creeping up on me. Congestion, achy joints, sore throat, headache.
Not too thrilled about this.

Not thrilled at all.


----------



## Saisha

dharmabean said:


> Feeling like death is creeping up on me. Congestion, achy joints, sore throat, headache.
> Not too thrilled about this.
> 
> Not thrilled at all.



Oh I'm so very sorry to hear this - do take care of yourself, please?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Oona said:


> My job is now trying to cut my hours, my pay, and change me from doing administrative duties to doing driver duties.



Wait, your new job is doing this?


----------



## Oona

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Wait, your new job is doing this?



Noooooo! I don't start the new job till the 28th.

In this instance I'm referring to the soul crushing job I currently have (and have suffered at for the last two years)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Oona said:


> Noooooo! I don't start the new job till the 28th.
> 
> In this instance I'm referring to the soul crushing job I currently have (and have suffered at for the last two years)



Oh, thank goodness! Glad you're getting out of there!!!


----------



## Oona

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Oh, thank goodness! Glad you're getting out of there!!!



You and me both! It's a major relief!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

The battery has died in my truck. It could've been worse but that is $110 that I wasn't planning on spending this month.


----------



## HottiMegan

neverending back pain...


----------



## Saisha

Having to go grocery shopping in crutches - and everyone and their cousins were out today. Blech!


----------



## ToniTails

my kid! i love him, but it's just one of those days!


----------



## Dromond

A new medication I'm on is having... unfortunate... gastro-intestinal side effects. Good thing I live alone!


----------



## lucca23v2

I bit my tongue last night yawning.. out of all things.. not eating, but yawning! Anyway, here we are the next day and it still hurts like a fucker! I can barely chew. UGH!


----------



## Saisha

Lucca - hope you feel better soon 

I am annoyed at my mood right now. Had WWIII with insurance company this morning, WWIII with family for a bit (was at the receiving end of things but that got straightened out fast) and I have a job interview in 2.25 hrs and am in no mood to go impress someone.

Ugh.


----------



## lucca23v2

Saisha said:


> Lucca - hope you feel better soon
> 
> I am annoyed at my mood right now. Had WWIII with insurance company this morning, WWIII with family for a bit (was at the receiving end of things but that got straightened out fast) and I have a job interview in 2.25 hrs and am in no mood to go impress someone.
> 
> Ugh.



Thank you!


----------



## dharmabean

I have strep. Day before the 4th and I'm stuck home with strep. 

:: crosses arms like a tantrum :: hmph!


----------



## HottiMegan

I have an anxiety attack teetering on the edge of my consciousness. I have the heavy breathing and the tightness starting.. I am trying to decide between vodka or lorazepam..


----------



## spiritangel

aaarrrgh apparently even though I pay my rent religiously I am always always freaking behind not happy jan.


----------



## Fuzzy

fireworks... while living next to a huge mountain range the reflects and reflects the noise. I'm sure everyone went to bed an hour ago, but the noise is still there. -_-


----------



## Iannathedriveress

My teeth are sensitive from drinking liquids today.


----------



## HottiMegan

Stereotypically it's women that take forever to get ready to leave.. I can be presentable and clean and out the door in about 20 minutes.. less if a shower isn't involved. My husband on the other hand.. i have to tell him we're leaving 20 minutes earlier than when we actually have to leave the house. I hate sitting around waiting for him to actually get ready to go out the door!!


----------



## Saoirse

Confused.

Met a nice guy last weekend, we became fb friends, have been talking all week... he wants me to go see him. He lives in another state, 2 hours away. He gave me a whole list of places to see and things to do, said he's got a hook up for awesome weed.

Im not leery about chillin with him, our mutual friends have said hes great. Im just a little leery of his motives.


But then again, Ive been duped by so many jackasses, maybe Im jaded.


----------



## CleverBomb

> vBulletin Message
> This forum requires that you wait 60 seconds between searches. Please try again in 1 seconds.


Really?!

Wait, that's Dims related. Sorry.


----------



## EMH1701

My new co-worker. He's from outside the company, which is fine. However, today he decided to spend all day messaging me because he was completely bored, and he came off as a know-it-all. Hopefully he will not act that way when he's being trained in by the person who was in the job previously, but he's in his twenties and seems to think he knows everything about everything.

Newsflash: You will learn new things as time goes on. Also, things are not always as they seem.

I did learn a lot about his old boss, who apparently was an office bully and completely unprofessional. However, there are two sides to every story, and you really shouldn't be complaining about the old boss to new co-workers who don't even really know you. Save the horrible boss stories for people outside of work.


----------



## MattB

Work is driving me insane. We (sales staff) made the grave error of putting up huge numbers last year. My cool, family atmosphere-like company has devolved this year into a passive-aggressive wasteland of nitpicking and paranoia. I've literally NEVER seen this sort of thing from this company in all the time I've been here. It's always been a busy job with a lot of hours, but always rewarding and positive. We were never babysat by management. There was trust and respect. It's almost all eroded. I dread any email I get now. So freaking negative!

On top of that, one rep was fired a week after getting a sales rep of the year award at an important trade show. I kid you not. Another was let go and replaced by the step-daughter of our regional sales manager. Sales in both territories were up, but we were told the reason they were let go was they weren't "growing the business enough". Really now? 

Other than frustration, I feel jilted. It has been a successful and a perfect situation for me for almost five years now, and just in the last few months I'm contemplating getting the resume ready again. Unreal.


----------



## MattB

Been wide awake since 2:30am, so let's add insomnia to the list.


----------



## Saoirse

I spent yesterday with a new friend. It was clear from the get-go that this wasnt go anywhere serious, but I was totally cool with it. We had a good time fo the most part. He loved having my dog around, he showed me some of the cool places in his city and we went swimming and hiking and he paid for the majority of it (I made him let me buy the ice cream lol)

But man, his ego is monstrous! He kept wanting me to say what a nice body he had and how good he looks. He said he recently lost about 40 lbs and he loves running and exercising and being fit.

He also thinks fat is ugly and assumes all fat people are lazy.

HELLO IM FAT.

I might not enjoy working out, but I know how to hike. I have a dog, we hike all the time. 

He made a few weird remarks. I let it slide. If anything, it just showed his own body image issues... and I'm so far past being hurt by weight comments. I think its more of a "mouth filter" thing, rather than him trying to be rude. I tried to school him on the whole HAES thing and he did accept a lot of it.

We did have a good time. He did say Im an awesome chick, he loved being with me and next time he's my way, he wants to hang out again. I dunno. :doh:


----------



## Saisha

What is annoying me? My being so coherently incoherent today :doh:


----------



## Saisha

Saisha said:


> What is annoying me? My being so coherently incoherent today :doh:


Let's add on to this dizziness, headache, and muscular aches all thanks to that quaint iron infusion from yesterday. Ugh. :blink: Thank God I only have 1 more to go.


----------



## EMH1701

Having allergic reactions to things. I've had a weird skin rash all week. I use unscented everything, so I'm not sure what I'm allergic to.


----------



## CastingPearls

EMH1701 said:


> Having allergic reactions to things. I've had a weird skin rash all week. I use unscented everything, so I'm not sure what I'm allergic to.


I've become extra-sensitive to mosquito bites lately and look like I have chicken pox from all the especially itchy bites.


----------



## Rojodi

Having a Twitter discussion with someone that's defending Ray Rice's actions, saying the "man" was a victim, the 2 game suspension is unfair.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

CastingPearls said:


> I've become extra-sensitive to mosquito bites lately and look like I have chicken pox from all the especially itchy bites.



I managed to get bitten by a highly evolved mosquito during a hike while wearing jeans and long sleeves to protect me from mosquito bites a week ago. I still itch.


----------



## CastingPearls

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I managed to get bitten by a highly evolved mosquito during a hike while wearing jeans and long sleeves to protect me from mosquito bites a week ago. I still itch.


Yes. They get me through jeans and sweatshirts. I'm thinking Kevlar would be really hot in the summer, wouldn't it?


----------



## lucca23v2

My Manager!.. I reached my salary cap last year.. and there is no position to promote me too.. his response during my review this year is ti ask me.. "what are we going to do about your cap?"

Really??? Isn't it his job to go back to his manager and HR and figure out what to do? and his solution is to ask me?

Not sure what he is going to do, but I know what I am going to do. I am going to get my resume together again and start sending it out.


----------



## Saisha

"Your insurance won't let you see an ophthalmologist without a referral from your primary doctor."

Nitwits.

No, that's too good for them.

Nincompoops.

Yeah, I like that better. Daft bint nincompoops! :blink:


----------



## EMH1701

My co-worker again. He keeps a. instant messaging me and trying to tell me how great he supposedly is, and b. asking weird questions that he should be able to find the answers to in Google or on the company web site. For example, in a training meeting this week that had nothing whatsoever to do with marketing, he brought up to all 4 of us in the room (including our boss) about the 5 P's, and everyone gave him a weird look. That had absolutely nothing to do with what he was being trained on, which was UPCs and PLUs on produce.

Then he asked me today about my jacket on my chair, which I brought only because it was raining in the morning, and asked me if I was allowed to do that. Then he said that at General Mills, people apparently get in trouble for that. Ok, fine, but I don't work at General Mills. Different companies have different cultures, and a person needs to be adaptable. One needs to look around at a company during one's first week there and figure things out like that for oneself. Besides, if you know you're talking to someone who has been at a company for 6 years, why would you assume they are doing something they shouldn't? Especially when a director sits over by them and hasn't said anything all day, and the director of your department has been over to both of our desks more than once that day, and not said anything? It should be a no-brainer.

Then he kind of complained about a task we were given about having to go to the document center and getting them to print out manuals. He said that it was an administrative task. Hello, what we do is a support job. Things like that are not outside of our job duties. What part of that did he not get from the job description? He should not have taken it if that wasn't what he wanted to do.

I understand the pain of being bored at work, but not the need to incessantly bother one's coworkers with things that are not necessary to do one's job. People need to learn how to be self-sufficient to some point. Also, in any company, people need to learn how to either a. ask for more work or b. keep themselves busy without bothering others when there is down time, like learning more about one's industry.

Oh, and there's the little fact he told me in IM that at least two managers of the last two companies he worked at tried to get him fired, but he was a contractor and not permanent, so they just let his contract run out and not renew it. He had to have done something to give them a reason. Don't ask me why he volunteered that much information. He just did. Personally, that kind of thing is not what I would tell a new coworker.


----------



## EMH1701

CastingPearls said:


> I've become extra-sensitive to mosquito bites lately and look like I have chicken pox from all the especially itchy bites.



I don't think these were mosquitos. I got them indoors. I had been using some new deodorant I got on the free sample shelf at work, so I threw it out. Maybe that was it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

EMH1701 said:


> I don't think these were mosquitos. I got them indoors. I had been using some new deodorant I got on the free sample shelf at work, so I threw it out. Maybe that was it.


One of my younger daughters has this problem- she can walk out of the shower and have bumps/hives forming randomly on her skin. A dr at her pediatric office and an allergist at a health fare both suggested she start taking antihistamine regularly. She has started taking one daily and the other day she told me that she thinks the allergy pills are starting to help with the problem. 

Apparently allergies are more than just stuffy noses and sneezing.


----------



## EMH1701

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> One of my younger daughters has this problem- she can walk out of the shower and have bumps/hives forming randomly on her skin. A dr at her pediatric office and an allergist at a health fare both suggested she start taking antihistamine regularly. She has started taking one daily and the other day she told me that she thinks the allergy pills are starting to help with the problem.



Yes, they are. Also, there are a lot of chemicals in the water these days. I know it goes through a purification process, but I've seen articles online where a certain percentage of the chemicals still reach you in the drinking water or otherwise. So it is quite possible she's allergic to something in it.


----------



## rellis10

The heat... for a lot of people 27 degrees Celsius probably isn't that bad but right now its kicking my ass. Summer can't be over soon enough.


----------



## lucca23v2

EMH1701... believe it or not, I think the person is trying to make a friend at a new place. the person is not going about it the right way, but nonetheless it seems like they are trying to make a friend.


----------



## EMH1701

lucca23v2 said:


> EMH1701... believe it or not, I think the person is trying to make a friend at a new place. the person is not going about it the right way, but nonetheless it seems like they are trying to make a friend.



That is indeed possible. I think he is probably trying too hard. For example, he instant messages me every few minutes because he knows I'm not busy. However, I had a lot of down time in my last job and got quite skilled at finding things to do, like working on a Toastmaster's speech.

I did suggest to him that if he hasn't already, he might want to join some professional organizations outside of work to network.

But he did overshare a lot, too. For example, about his old jobs. You don't want to tell a new coworker that there were managers at your old places trying to get you fired or that people thought you were being rude when you weren't, and you definitely don't want to ask a brand new coworker for relationship advice.

I am trying to be nice to him and not get too annoyed. However, I think there are some cultural differences that he hasn't figured out yet that are just cultural differences because he grew up in Jamaica. For example, he asked a manager at an old job to review his resume. She proofread it and marked it with a red pen. Apparently he thought that was "shaming" his resume (his word) because she was very terse with some of her comments. I told him she could have gone about it in a different way, but I don't think she was intentionally trying to be mean. Really, I thought she was nice to review it at all.


----------



## CastingPearls

In Pennsylvania, you have to either shop for wine or liquor at a state store, or buy cases of beer at a beer distributor, but six packs can only be sold in restaurants and supermarkets that allow seating ('cafe law') and there are no places within ten miles of my home that do that, so either I have to go far out of my way (Scranton or NJ) to just pick up a six pack of beer or hard cider, or get stuck with a case that will go skunky before I can finish it, or give it away and I'm not too keen on giving away 3 sixes just to drink one.


----------



## Saoirse

CastingPearls said:


> In Pennsylvania, you have to either shop for wine or liquor at a state store, or buy cases of beer at a beer distributor, but six packs can only be sold in restaurants and supermarkets that allow seating ('cafe law') and there are no places within ten miles of my home that do that, so either I have to go far out of my way (Scranton or NJ) to just pick up a six pack of beer or hard cider, or get stuck with a case that will go skunky before I can finish it, or give it away and I'm not too keen on giving away 3 sixes just to drink one.



Wow its so different from my state. You can buy six packs in any package store, along with all the booze and wine. Hell, you can even buy single cans. But you cant buy any alcohol in a restaurant to take home.


----------



## Saisha

Saoirse said:


> Wow its so different from my state. You can buy six packs in any package store, along with all the booze and wine. Hell, you can even buy single cans. But you cant buy any alcohol in a restaurant to take home.



One thing I miss about Texas were the drive-through liquor stores  Nice way to stop by on the way home, get what you want and be all set to go!


----------



## CastingPearls

Saoirse said:


> Wow its so different from my state. You can buy six packs in any package store, along with all the booze and wine. Hell, you can even buy single cans. But you cant buy any alcohol in a restaurant to take home.





Saisha said:


> One thing I miss about Texas were the drive-through liquor stores  Nice way to stop by on the way home, get what you want and be all set to go!




Yeah, my home state, NJ was awesome because you could buy all liquor in privately owned liquor stores. But even there, you can't buy any in supermarkets or pizzarias. I liked that option in TX and AR too, Saisha.


----------



## HottiMegan

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> One of my younger daughters has this problem- she can walk out of the shower and have bumps/hives forming randomly on her skin. A dr at her pediatric office and an allergist at a health fare both suggested she start taking antihistamine regularly. She has started taking one daily and the other day she told me that she thinks the allergy pills are starting to help with the problem.
> 
> Apparently allergies are more than just stuffy noses and sneezing.



I get itchy and hivey when i miss my allergy pill. It does help my hayfever but the itchies are the worst. My ENT said to use two kinds of allergy meds to combat it all. (I hate flonase, so i rarely use it)


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> One of my younger daughters has this problem- she can walk out of the shower and have bumps/hives forming randomly on her skin. A dr at her pediatric office and an allergist at a health fare both suggested she start taking antihistamine regularly. She has started taking one daily and the other day she told me that she thinks the allergy pills are starting to help with the problem.
> 
> Apparently allergies are more than just stuffy noses and sneezing.



When I eat tomatoes, especially organic, I get hives, rashes, even pimple/acne like blemishes on my body. In places where a grown man but a baby would


----------



## Saisha

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Apparently allergies are more than just stuffy noses and sneezing.



I get to start allergy shots next month and not only do I have to be sure to take an allergy tablet an hour at least before I get there (nothing new - I have year around allergies), I also have to have an Epi-pen with me in case I have too severe a reaction


----------



## Deacone

Certain work colleagues who let me down by telling me just the morning before work that they wont be in so now I have to do a whole day by myself. Useless fucks.


----------



## lucca23v2

EMH1701 said:


> I am trying to be nice to him and not get too annoyed. However, I think there are some cultural differences that he hasn't figured out yet that are just cultural differences because he grew up in Jamaica. For example, he asked a manager at an old job to review his resume. She proofread it and marked it with a red pen. Apparently he thought that was "shaming" his resume (his word) because she was very terse with some of her comments. I told him she could have gone about it in a different way, but I don't think she was intentionally trying to be mean. Really, I thought she was nice to review it at all.


**Snipped for brevity*

Wow.. she was nice to review his resume. Yes, there might be some cultural differences. Some people get over chatty with nerves energy. I use to be that way. I learned quickly to find something to do to expend that nervous energy other than talking. All that extra stuff can get you into trouble. He might think he is being open, and he doesn't realize it is too much to information to give out. 

I feel for you. New co-workers are hard.


----------



## EMH1701

lucca23v2 said:


> **Snipped for brevity*
> 
> Wow.. she was nice to review his resume. Yes, there might be some cultural differences. Some people get over chatty with nerves energy. I use to be that way. I learned quickly to find something to do to expend that nervous energy other than talking. All that extra stuff can get you into trouble. He might think he is being open, and he doesn't realize it is too much to information to give out.
> 
> I feel for you. New co-workers are hard.



I wish I had some work to give him, but I'm not a supervisor, and the only systems I had access to last week were for my old job. It takes a week for IT to process requests. I keep telling him to go our boss and ask for a project to do. Perhaps eventually, the boss will figure out that he's the kind of person who needs some busy work.


----------



## spiritangel

its just been a stress on top of stress day

seriously over this government screwing those of us who would work if we could but are to sick so cant

thanks for ruining the only perk I get community transport and making me ineligible for it and even if I was eligible there is a chance I could no longer afford it as now it is a volunteer run taxi service not far off taxi rates.


----------



## Saisha

spiritangel said:


> its just been a stress on top of stress day
> 
> seriously over this government screwing those of us who would work if we could but are to sick so cant
> 
> thanks for ruining the only perk I get community transport and making me ineligible for it and even if I was eligible there is a chance I could no longer afford it as now it is a volunteer run taxi service not far off taxi rates.



Maybe you could get a note from your doctor for an exemption to the rule - you should be able to appeal the decision and having a note from your doctor would definitely help.

As for me, lousy flu bug or something - had a very important interview today but am feeling so rough, had to try to reschedule it - still waiting to hear back - probably lost the opportunity but definitely not coherent enough to answer a bunch of tech support scenario questions. 

Cancel that last part - got it rescheduled  Yes!!!!


----------



## rellis10

Some seriously screwed up, rancid dreams last night still freaking me out a little. My subconscious scares me sometimes.


----------



## Rojodi

Why am I more pissed at the NFL now than I was Friday? Oh yeah, 2 freaking games for ACTUALLY knocking out a woman, but 4 if you're SUSPECTED of sexual assault? And then the reasoning given this morning?


----------



## EMH1701

The annoying coworker is still being annoying. I have tried being polite but direct with him (i.e. "We need to keep our IMs and conversations related to work" and "People have gotten in trouble here for too much socializing in the past." 

For some bizarre reason, he's trying to milk me for my entire work history. I used to temp -- a lot. I did this to earn money because I used to be very shy and not interview very well. He keeps trying to milk me for any details he can get on my old temp assignments. It's very odd behavior, especially because I told him that I have been at my current workplace for almost 7 years now, counting the 2 years or so that I was contract and got hired on after that. Why he needs to know about old job detail is beyond me. He's not even my boss. He's just an entry-level coworker.

He also, for some bizarre reason, seems very obsessed with what I learned in college compared to him, and what computer skills I have compared to his. I don't know why. It's quite odd. Maybe he thinks it's some kind of competition and he's going to "win" something for knowing more than me. I don't know. Never in the past 10 years has anyone asked me so many non work-related questions at work. I keep trying the "I'm busy" tactic or the getting up and going to the bathroom tactic, but that only works so much and you don't want people to think you have medical issues. Also, this week I had to show him how to get to "My Computer" to find his computer name and how to unhide columns in Excel, so I don't think he's as knowledgeable about computers as he keeps bragging about in his IMs to me.

I have asked him politely to please not socialize so much at work, and even sent him the electronic-use policy. Nothing is working with this guy. I am wondering if maybe he has untreated ADD or something, at this point, with how much he IMs. I don't want to be the one who complains about him to the boss, but I am afraid he is going to force me to, in the end. 

Oh, this week, our boss gave us a proofing project. He missed the point entirely and tried using Vlookup on it to save time. However, that was not the correct way to go about the procedure, and wound up getting him incorrect data. Both my other coworker and I realized that. So hopefully the boss will talk to him about it next week.

Needless to say, I think I understand now why he managed to piss off two managers in his previous jobs (something he really shouldn't have told me). He must have annoyed them all to the point of getting angry.


----------



## Saisha

EMH1701 said:


> For some bizarre reason, he's trying to milk me for my entire work history.



That right there is more than justification enough to go your boss or to HR (even if you don't refer to the part of your work history) now - not later. Something is very wrong with him and I would not put up with the entire situation any longer.

And on a separate note, brain freeze - stupid ice cream is too cold


----------



## spookytwigg

My work has swapped its DVD and cd floors around. Annoyingly we decided to do this during the Summer holidays which (in Blackpool) is the busiest time of the year.

Lots of annoying stress.


----------



## EMH1701

Saisha said:


> That right there is more than justification enough to go your boss or to HR (even if you don't refer to the part of your work history) now - not later. Something is very wrong with him and I would not put up with the entire situation any longer.
> 
> And on a separate note, brain freeze - stupid ice cream is too cold



I hope it's not what one of my friends suggested -- that he's hitting on me. If so, he's a. doing it the completely wrong way and b. ignoring the fact that it would be unethical for me to date him because we work in the same department, and I'm 2 levels above him in job title. Also, there is more than a 10-year age gap. So I don't know why he keeps doing it. I do carry pepper spray with me all the time. We don't have exactly the same schedule, so it would be very odd if he did try anything by following me to the parking lot. So far, he hasn't done anything like that. I really hope he isn't that dumb. Our security guys carry tasers.

I wish we didn't have assigned seats. If we didn't, I would just go and sit somewhere else, but I'm not allowed to.

There is one mentionable very red flag with this guy. The week he first started, he mentioned to me in IM that he had kept on calling his HR person about the background check. Now why, if you didn't have something to hide, would the background check worry you so much that you would call the HR person repeatedly? I mean, I can understand being nervous. But pestering the HR person repeatedly about it? My gut tells me this is not a good thing. I don't know. Maybe it's just his personality issues.


----------



## Saisha

EMH1701 said:


> I hope it's not what one of my friends suggested -- that he's hitting on me. If so, he's a. doing it the completely wrong way and b. ignoring the fact that it would be unethical for me to date him because we work in the same department, and I'm 2 levels above him in job title. Also, there is more than a 10-year age gap. So I don't know why he keeps doing it. I do carry pepper spray with me all the time. We don't have exactly the same schedule, so it would be very odd if he did try anything by following me to the parking lot. So far, he hasn't done anything like that. I really hope he isn't that dumb. Our security guys carry tasers.
> 
> I wish we didn't have assigned seats. If we didn't, I would just go and sit somewhere else, but I'm not allowed to.
> 
> There is one mentionable very red flag with this guy. The week he first started, he mentioned to me in IM that he had kept on calling his HR person about the background check. Now why, if you didn't have something to hide, would the background check worry you so much that you would call the HR person repeatedly? I mean, I can understand being nervous. But pestering the HR person repeatedly about it? My gut tells me this is not a good thing. I don't know. Maybe it's just his personality issues.



One thing did go through my mind as it happened to a former co-worker of mine with someone who acted similarly to how you are describing this guy - at one point when things escalated with him too much and really affected the department she worked in, the supervisor (who was a complete jerk) had the nerve to try to blame my co-worker for not coming to him or HR sooner because of being a witness to many of the weird on-goings of the guy because so much of his focus had been directed towards her. I know that is an entirely different situation but still, he sounds like someone who might snap at any given point. I am just very glad you are being diligent and watchful. Document as much as you can as you never know if the information might be needed at a later time (it could assist if he gets fired and he tries to sue the company or something).


----------



## Deacone

EMH1701 said:


> I hope it's not what one of my friends suggested -- that he's hitting on me. If so, he's a. doing it the completely wrong way and b. ignoring the fact that it would be unethical for me to date him because we work in the same department, and I'm 2 levels above him in job title. Also, there is more than a 10-year age gap. So I don't know why he keeps doing it. I do carry pepper spray with me all the time. We don't have exactly the same schedule, so it would be very odd if he did try anything by following me to the parking lot. So far, he hasn't done anything like that. I really hope he isn't that dumb. Our security guys carry tasers.
> 
> I wish we didn't have assigned seats. If we didn't, I would just go and sit somewhere else, but I'm not allowed to.
> 
> There is one mentionable very red flag with this guy. The week he first started, he mentioned to me in IM that he had kept on calling his HR person about the background check. Now why, if you didn't have something to hide, would the background check worry you so much that you would call the HR person repeatedly? I mean, I can understand being nervous. But pestering the HR person repeatedly about it? My gut tells me this is not a good thing. I don't know. Maybe it's just his personality issues.




It sounds like you have someone who doesn't know how to take the hint. You should firmly tell him "I'm here to work, not socialise, does this look like a YMCA to you? No. Then stop asking millions of questions which you are not entitled to ask - i'm not INTERESTED. Either way shape or form. Now I'm working - go away."

lol


----------



## EMH1701

Deacone said:


> It sounds like you have someone who doesn't know how to take the hint. You should firmly tell him "I'm here to work, not socialise, does this look like a YMCA to you? No. Then stop asking millions of questions which you are not entitled to ask - i'm not INTERESTED. Either way shape or form. Now I'm working - go away."



The problem is that I do have to train with him, as we are supposed to cover each other when one is gone. However, he asks a lot of weird personal questions, which I have given very vague answers to deliberately. As long as he keeps asking them, I am going to continue giving him vague answers.

Then another red flag today -- he told me about someone he knew who apparently typed 100 wpm, and apparently he thought I was supposed to somehow be oh-so-excited about that, and didn't like that I said ok in the chat window. I don't know why he thought I should have said more, but he did. Well, he doesn't get to dictate how his coworkers respond to his weird random comments about how we reminded him of someone, or random personal questions. Also, he seems to think he is there to socialize, even when I mentioned that I was busy with something to try and get him to leave me alone. I even got my very big obnoxious-sized gaming headphones to listen to my iPod with, and he still did not get the point. *Head desk*

I wish I could move away from him, but I can't. 

One problem is that the managers are not there. One is out of town and one is only there like half the time, and splits the other time with another office. Someone really needs to be in charge and be there physically. 

I am most certainly not a manager. I've just been there for longer than him, but I don't even know the systems we're being trained on and am learning them at the same time. All I can do is give suggestions based on our training, which he's also going through. Also, I have to let him use my computer to run his reports because he doesn't have system access yet, after 2 weeks -- another big issue.

I have also tried to tell him that I'm not here to socialize and also sent him the electronic-use policy, which states that IM should only be used for business purposes. He is still apparently clueless.


----------



## penguin

He might be someone who has trouble picking up on social clues, so your hints are being missed. Being explicit and firm, but still tactful, might be the best way. Telling him outright that you're not interested in discussing those subjects and to please keep conversation work related during work time might work.


----------



## largenlovely

my high school was sort of large but a large majority of us know each other or know OF each other. I wasn't necessarily good friends with this one girl, but i have her and her husband on my facebook. i went to school with both of them. Her husband started hitting on me tonight in a facebook message :-/ 

he was married to one girl and cheated on that wife with the girl he's now married to. So he's obviously a run around cheat but ugh, nasty. i told him that i don't fool with married men and that i was flattered and all but sorry. I didn't want to cause a big huge thing over it, so i tried to be nice and everything. I won't be telling his wife because i am trying to avoid drama at all costs. I almost don't feel sorry for her though..i mean, that's how she wound up with him. cuz he's a lying cheater assholes.


----------



## Rojodi

Writing fiction! It's aggravating, because I have far too many ideas!!


----------



## Saoirse

largenlovely said:


> my high school was sort of large but a large majority of us know each other or know OF each other. I wasn't necessarily good friends with this one girl, but i have her and her husband on my facebook. i went to school with both of them. Her husband started hitting on me tonight in a facebook message :-/
> 
> he was married to one girl and cheated on that wife with the girl he's now married to. So he's obviously a run around cheat but ugh, nasty. i told him that i don't fool with married men and that i was flattered and all but sorry. I didn't want to cause a big huge thing over it, so i tried to be nice and everything. I won't be telling his wife because i am trying to avoid drama at all costs. I almost don't feel sorry for her though..i mean, that's how she wound up with him. cuz he's a lying cheater assholes.



ugh thats so shitty. Similar thing happened to me a few weeks ago. I met a guy through bagpipe band and we became really good friends. We fooled around once, like 10 years ago. We lost touch after a while and I heard he got married a few years ago. We recently found each other on FB and we chatted and caught up. In that first conversation, after having not talked for a decade, he revealed he was cheating on his wife with 2 other women and he said we should pick up where we left off. I was like UH NO. A few days after that, it was his 5 yr wedding anniversary and he wrote this lovey, mooshy post about how much he loves his wife and how amazing their life is. I sent him a message, congratulating him on 5 years of marriage. I also said flat out, You need to stop cheating on her. He responded with a smiley face...

He's a cool guy, but Im thinking this is an old friendship I should just let die out.


----------



## Deven

Two things: 

1.) I'm vaguely annoyed by a lack of response from my friends about the kittens (pregnant stray landed on my doorstep. All my cats were spayed/neutered.) All I heard is, "I'll take one!" Now that I want to start the process (yes, I am actually doing a process,) they are really silent.

I will not be giving these kittens to the shelter. They are overcrowded. But my house is overcrowded, too. Oh well. If no one takes any, though, I'm up the creek without a paddle at neutering time because they will ALL get neutered.

2.) My Mom had a rash that seemed like it might be from a viral infection. Guess what showed up on me last night?


----------



## Tad

Ugh and ugh, Deven! I hope both infestations clear up shortly.

I'm annoyed at my brain--there is 2.5 work days left before I go on vacation, and ton of stuff to get done in that time, and my thoughts are skittering all over the place like a kitten chasing a laser pointer.....certainly they aren't focusing on work very well today.


----------



## penguin

I managed to make some very bad coffee this morning.


----------



## EMH1701

Hives. Ugh! I've never had hives in my life, and all of a sudden, I'm getting them. Can't help but wonder if they're thyroid-related, because a lot of message boards on sites for that sort of thing have a lot of people with that issue. At least, OTC anti-histamines are helping.

The annoying guy has been slightly less annoying, probably because he has some system access now and has been doing some work this week.

Rojodi: I'm not sure what kind of computer you have, but I like to write fiction when I have the time. I use One Note to keep track of my ideas. It's also useful for story planning and keeping things organized.


----------



## Rojodi

penguin said:


> I managed to make some very bad coffee this morning.



* arms folded across chest, stern look*

Bad coffee in the morning can make for an even worse day


----------



## Deacone

The ridiculous price of houses nowadays


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm annoyed at my depression. I hate when i have the low, down in the dumps days. I wish i could curl up and sleep for a few days. I may turn to alcohol.. my new vice.. getting numb helps a little.


----------



## penguin

Rojodi said:


> * arms folded across chest, stern look*
> 
> Bad coffee in the morning can make for an even worse day



It was one of those mornings where you're so tired you need coffee to make coffee. I still don't know what I did to it. I made much better coffee this morning!



HottiMegan said:


> I'm annoyed at my depression. I hate when i have the low, down in the dumps days. I wish i could curl up and sleep for a few days. I may turn to alcohol.. my new vice.. getting numb helps a little.



Are you seeing a doctor and/or therapist for it? From what you've posted, I think it's something you might benefit from.


----------



## spookytwigg

I'm currently boiling to death. There are few things I enjoy less than heat, I am not a fan at all.


----------



## Rojodi

penguin said:


> It was one of those mornings where you're so tired you need coffee to make coffee. I still don't know what I did to it. I made much better coffee this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seeing a doctor and/or therapist for it? From what you've posted, I think it's something you might benefit from.



Good! Now you'll be wide awake


----------



## Rojodi

Coming home from work, to have a screaming teenage girl and one crying one tell me that there's spiders in the basement, while my son's spraying webs.

And then Daddy has to remove the webs, because Progeny is too creeped out.


----------



## HottiMegan

penguin said:


> Are you seeing a doctor and/or therapist for it? From what you've posted, I think it's something you might benefit from.



I tried meds, they didn't work. They just brought on terrible, awful, vivid dreams and horrible memory issues. It also did nothing for the depression. I can't afford therapy co-pays at this time so i basically have to deal..


----------



## penguin

HottiMegan said:


> I tried meds, they didn't work. They just brought on terrible, awful, vivid dreams and horrible memory issues. It also did nothing for the depression. I can't afford therapy co-pays at this time so i basically have to deal..



Sometimes you need to try a few before you find one that works. I hope you can find a way through it.


----------



## EMH1701

Coworker again. Ugh.

Today he informed me, about halfway through a training session that he knew about last week, that he had decided to skip breakfast. He wanted me to promise to never schedule another meeting that went until noon because he gets migraines if he doesn't eat on time.

Now, I don't know about you all, but I work in a corporate environment. Meetings get scheduled. Also, we are doing long-distance training with people who work in another time zone, so that does have to be taken into account.

He knew about it last Friday. He had the entire weekend to plan ahead of time and buy himself a box of cereal, or whatever, so that he could have some breakfast.

I'm sorry but first of all, I'm not a manager, I'm just another co-worker who is being trained in on a job that he is being cross-trained for. Second of all, there are times in life in which we have to do things we don't like for our jobs. Hey, I was pretty hungry too by the end of the training session, but I didn't say anything about it. 

Now, if you had a medical condition that you knew about, and could have planned ahead of time for something, wouldn't you have done so? I do empathize with medical conditions, but the time differences don't exactly help, and the people training us won't be at their jobs forever. Not to mention, at a permanent position in a workplace, you don't always get to decide when you eat. (Which sometimes sucks, but it pays the rent.) Hence all the more reason to not skip one's breakfast.

Maybe my hives are stress related, but if they are, I should have had them a loooong time ago.


----------



## louisaml

My mother in law texted us at 2am Sunday morning saying I hope you don't make your kids Goth..... Seriously, SMH. Im not going to force my kids to dress any certain way. Although my son would look adorable with a mini mohawk or a shark fin with a bit of food coloring. Is goth even a thing now anyways?.....


----------



## penguin

I have the flu. I feel like hell.


----------



## Rojodi

Past midnight, still running programs for work and trying to get some notes for fiction done.


----------



## Rojodi

penguin said:


> I have the flu. I feel like hell.



Sending good vibes, and Vitamin C...


----------



## penguin

Rojodi said:


> Sending good vibes, and Vitamin C...



I'm going to rest up and hope it passes quickly. I picked up a bunch of juice on the way home, so I hope that helps!


----------



## Rojodi

penguin said:


> I'm going to rest up and hope it passes quickly. I picked up a bunch of juice on the way home, so I hope that helps!



*hugs* Hope it passes quickly for you


----------



## ODFFA

I don't know what's going on with this season's produce. We really must be exporting all the good stuff, because man! I could almost crush that whole apple with one hand it was so grossly un-crispy. What can I nom now?? :/


----------



## EMH1701

louisaml said:


> My mother in law texted us at 2am Sunday morning saying I hope you don't make your kids Goth..... Seriously, SMH. Im not going to force my kids to dress any certain way. Although my son would look adorable with a mini mohawk or a shark fin with a bit of food coloring. Is goth even a thing now anyways?.....



A coworker of mine was wearing a sort-of goth-looking cross necklace the other day, so maybe. Not something I would wear personally, but it looked cool.


----------



## MattB

I started blogging, but it just amplified an annoying habit I have. If I make a mistake typing out a word, I will delete the entire sentence and start over.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Having issues with my back again the last couple days, and today it's almost like how it was when I ended up in the ER due to the pain. Shooting pains up and down my back and sometimes to my leg. If it's sciatica it sucks but I don't have a doctor appointment until next month to which I was going to bring up my depression and anxiety issues and getting help but now this is coming back. Ugh.


----------



## EMH1701

ODFFA said:


> I don't know what's going on with this season's produce. We really must be exporting all the good stuff, because man! I could almost crush that whole apple with one hand it was so grossly un-crispy. What can I nom now?? :/



If you bought it bad at the store, send them an e-mail or write them a letter. Seriously, as someone who works in grocery retail (even if it is at an office location), the managers need to know if they are selling bad stuff. They can't improve if they don't know.

As for annoying...stupid hives.  When will they end?


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I been practicing my female voice and my father thinks it so weird for me to speak in that accent.


----------



## ODFFA

EMH1701 said:


> If you bought it bad at the store, send them an e-mail or write them a letter. Seriously, as someone who works in grocery retail (even if it is at an office location), the managers need to know if they are selling bad stuff. They can't improve if they don't know.
> 
> As for annoying...stupid hives.  When will they end?



You know, this never even crossed my mind. I might just do that, because there are certain kinds of their fruit especially that are almost always disappointing. Maybe they can do something about it. 

I think I was also just spoiled living in England and often being able to eat allll the things all year round. Yay close neighbouring countries! In SA I think it pays to be a bit more seasonally minded 

Anyway, thanks for the idea! And.... get better soon


----------



## MattB

Trying to pack for a business trip. Not to sound too much like Grouchy Smurf, but I hate packing and I hate business trips!


----------



## Rojodi

Again, far too many story ideas, far too many started and not enough finished.


----------



## spookytwigg

My train home got cancelled and I'm having to wait another hour for the next one. This wouldn't be too bad but I'd already given myself loads of time for the connection so I've been here for an age.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I wish I could get rid of these negative thoughs out of my head. That is because I feel like a failure in life, can't work at one place for more than a month, can't become the person who I really see. I feel like I have been set up for failure in life.


----------



## Surlysomething

You shouldn't be too hard on yourself. Everyone when they first start out have bumps in the road. I got laid off from my first job too and I thought it was the end of the world. You just have to get back on the horse and find another one. Don't let yourself get too far down about it, just brush it off to experience and then back to the drawing board. Finding a job IS a job. You'll feel better about yourself if you're productive as well.

Keep your spirits up!





ClutchingIA19 said:


> I wish I could get rid of these negative thoughs out of my head. That is because I feel like a failure in life, can't work at one place for more than a month, can't become the person who I really see. I feel like I have been set up for failure in life.


----------



## Jack Secret

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I wish I could get rid of these negative thoughs out of my head. That is because I feel like a failure in life, can't work at one place for more than a month, can't become the person who I really see. I feel like I have been set up for failure in life.



I've been there myself. You will always be your worst critic!


----------



## lucca23v2

ok.. I haven't been around much, but I have to respond to this....



> ClutchingIA19;2090613]I wish I could get rid of these negative thoughts out of my head. That is because I feel like a failure in life, can't work at one place for more than a month, can't become the person who I really see. I feel like I have been set up for failure in life.



If you have done what has been asked of you, and done it well, it is not a failure on your part. Just the wrong place. That is not on you. You only fail if you don't do what is asked of you, you do a shitty job, or you don't even try.

Unfortunately, being laid off is part of "work life". Everyone at some point has been laid off. 

Hang in there.. something good will come along.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Mixed signals hurt more than being told "No."


----------



## largenlovely

ugh yeah, i can't stand men like that. it gives me a nasty taste in my mouth. it's sleazy and gross. i almost always feel sorry for the woman involved with him. It was hard for me to do that this time because she was the woman he had an affair with on his previous wife. soooo i figured she should have known better. people like that don't change. they just find new prey.



Saoirse said:


> ugh thats so shitty. Similar thing happened to me a few weeks ago. I met a guy through bagpipe band and we became really good friends. We fooled around once, like 10 years ago. We lost touch after a while and I heard he got married a few years ago. We recently found each other on FB and we chatted and caught up. In that first conversation, after having not talked for a decade, he revealed he was cheating on his wife with 2 other women and he said we should pick up where we left off. I was like UH NO. A few days after that, it was his 5 yr wedding anniversary and he wrote this lovey, mooshy post about how much he loves his wife and how amazing their life is. I sent him a message, congratulating him on 5 years of marriage. I also said flat out, You need to stop cheating on her. He responded with a smiley face...
> 
> He's a cool guy, but Im thinking this is an old friendship I should just let die out.


----------



## CleverBomb

Apostrophe misuse.

Honestly, though, if that's the worst thing annoying me right now, I can't be having _too_ bad a day.


----------



## Rojodi

CleverBomb said:


> Apostrophe misuse.
> 
> Honestly, though, if that's the worst thing annoying me right now, I can't be having _too_ bad a day.



Really? say it aint' so!!


----------



## CAMellie

HottiMegan said:


> I tried meds, they didn't work. They just brought on terrible, awful, vivid dreams and horrible memory issues. It also did nothing for the depression. I can't afford therapy co-pays at this time so i basically have to deal..



It took 12 years for me to find a med combo that worked for me. Unfortunately, I've had to stop during this pregnancy, but I have a supply built up so I can start again immediately after birth.


----------



## EMH1701

Hives, again. $%^%$ thyroid.

I sent a message to my Dr. through the web app the clinic uses. I doubt there's much she can do besides prescribe an anti-histamine that may be more effective than OTC stuff. However, who knows what side effects it will have?


----------



## x0emnem0x

Frustrated with my sister and her boyfriend. I'm letting them borrow my car 3 days a week when I am babysitting and I told her boyfriend to leave his trash out of my car and the deal was he had to get me a cheap oil change because I am in need of one. Not only did I not have to babysit tonight (I left hanging out with a friend because I thought I had to, turns out my sister called into work and just didn't tell me), then I come to find out earlier her boyfriend not only took the AUX cord out of my car so I couldn't listen to music on my phone, but he left egg yolks from a salad or something sitting in a bag in the back seat like an idiot. When I asked him he acted as if leaving it in a tied up bag was going to keep the smell inside forever. It was in the car mostly all week because with my back thrown out I haven't gone much of anywhere. On top of that they didn't pay me for two weeks for babysitting... gave me $15 for gas which isn't related to babysitting but to her boyfriend using all the gas in my car, and I am just frustrated because I only get $20 a week and on top of that I cant find a job so that's the only money I get from them anyway and I never seem to get it on time. I try to be patient cause it's my sister and time with my niece but grrrr.


----------



## CAMellie

Pregnancy heartburn. Air, water, thinking about it, everything you're supposed to take to get rid of it...all makes the heartburn worse. If the old wives' tales are true, I'm giving birth to a werewolf!:huh:


----------



## HottiMegan

My hip pain is excruciating tonight. I pulled something yesterday. It's making my thigh hurt too.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just a rant...

Not having money sucks. Not having FOOD sucks even more. I haven't eaten all day except for some corn, which I am glad for. I sleep a lot to curb the hunger. Update on my back: it is a lot better, but still in a decent amount of pain. Thankful for it getting better, though. But I really wish I could find a job. 30+ applications and no calls back. I have a $155 medical ER bill I can't pay that I keep getting calls about, $920-something to my community college for dropping classes due to said medical problems. I can't go back to school UNTIL I pay them the $900, and I since I'm not enrolled, next month I'll have MORE debt collectors calling for the $9,000 in student loans I've taken out for school trying to better myself, and I don't even have a freaking associates degree. 21 years old and my life is already getting screwed because my credit is going to be horrible. As much as I'm trying to leave this in God's hands it's really difficult to have faith in times like these but this is when I need to have it most...


----------



## prplecat

Today has been Stupid Person Appreciation Day today in Wichita Falls. EVERY. WHERE. I. GO. there's been yet another dumbass to deal with. I finally heard the news and figured it out...Paul Ryan is signing books at Hastings here. Dropped the local IQ by at least 30 points, and this town can't take that kind of loss.


----------



## Fuzzy

On the train this afternoon, the empty seats around me were quickly populated by high school students on their way home from a performing arts private high school somewhere in Salt Lake. The usual gaggle of girls and the tag along guy wringing his hands about some angst. The conversation still the same, only the names of changed. Annoying to a degree.


----------



## EMH1701

My coworker. I now have to do part of his job on Thursdays because he is apparently a slow learner.

I can understand being new, but he has been doing his job for a month now, and some of his reports are done daily, if not weekly. He only has, at most, two reports to do daily. It shouldn't take him over an hour to do them. All his reports are copying and pasting data from a legacy system into Excel. It is not rocket science. One of them takes, at most, 15 minutes or so to do for a normal person. For him, it takes at least twice as long. Keep in mind that I just learned how to do his reports also, and I am by no means a genius, although he is starting to make me feel like one.

*Head desk*

At least, the boss knows I'm doing that for him.


----------



## MsBrightside

x0emnem0x said:


> Just a rant...
> 
> Not having money sucks. Not having FOOD sucks even more. I haven't eaten all day except for some corn, which I am glad for. I sleep a lot to curb the hunger. Update on my back: it is a lot better, but still in a decent amount of pain. Thankful for it getting better, though. But I really wish I could find a job. 30+ applications and no calls back. I have a $155 medical ER bill I can't pay that I keep getting calls about, $920-something to my community college for dropping classes due to said medical problems. I can't go back to school UNTIL I pay them the $900, and I since I'm not enrolled, next month I'll have MORE debt collectors calling for the $9,000 in student loans I've taken out for school trying to better myself, and I don't even have a freaking associates degree. 21 years old and my life is already getting screwed because my credit is going to be horrible. As much as I'm trying to leave this in God's hands it's really difficult to have faith in times like these but this is when I need to have it most...


I'm sorry that you've been struggling so much lately; I certainly hope that matters improve for you soon. The fact that you've mentioned how much you enjoy spending time with your niece makes me think that you would be good with children. In my area, many churches have "Mother's Day Out" programs that require part-time child-care workers or private preschools that need aides to work from 9 am to 1 pm or so, which means that it's possible for the workers to attend college classes in the afternoon or even in the mornings on certain days of the week. I have a friend who is prone to migraines and other health problems, and the nursery coordinator of the church where she worked was quite understanding about her occasional absences. The pay is not anything to write home about; and this sort of job may not be in line with your eventual career goals, but I think it would be way better than the situation you described with your sister. It's also difficult for the staff at these places to find people who are interested in such odd hours, so they are sometimes quite eager to accept new applicants. It might be worth a try. Meanwhile, hang in there!


----------



## x0emnem0x

MsBrightside said:


> Meanwhile, hang in there!



Thank you! For the kind words and suggestions. I am certainly trying.


----------



## vardon_grip

x0emnem0x said:


> Just a rant...
> 
> Not having money sucks. Not having FOOD sucks even more. I haven't eaten all day except for some corn, which I am glad for. I sleep a lot to curb the hunger. Update on my back: it is a lot better, but still in a decent amount of pain. Thankful for it getting better, though. But I really wish I could find a job. 30+ applications and no calls back. I have a $155 medical ER bill I can't pay that I keep getting calls about, $920-something to my community college for dropping classes due to said medical problems. I can't go back to school UNTIL I pay them the $900, and I since I'm not enrolled, next month I'll have MORE debt collectors calling for the $9,000 in student loans I've taken out for school trying to better myself, and I don't even have a freaking associates degree. 21 years old and my life is already getting screwed because my credit is going to be horrible. As much as I'm trying to leave this in God's hands it's really difficult to have faith in times like these but this is when I need to have it most...




When times are tough and it's difficult to make ends meet there are charity organizations in your area that can help out. There are several food banks in your area. 

https://www.pcceo.org/index.cfm?fuseaction=dep_menu&menu_id=5008&dept_id=19
http://www.yellowpages.com/peoria-il/church-food-pantries

Most don't require any proof of income and distribute on different days of the week. Make the rounds and get some groceries.


----------



## Surlysomething

I was going to suggest this as well. There is NO shame in having to use a food bank and they don't make you feel like there's one either. Times are tough all around..get some food, girl. 



vardon_grip said:


> When times are tough and it's difficult to make ends meet there are charity organizations in your area that can help out. There are several food banks in your area.
> 
> https://www.pcceo.org/index.cfm?fuseaction=dep_menu&menu_id=5008&dept_id=19
> http://www.yellowpages.com/peoria-il/church-food-pantries
> 
> Most don't require any proof of income and distribute on different days of the week. Make the rounds and get some groceries.


----------



## Jack Secret

CAMellie said:


> It took 12 years for me to find a med combo that worked for me. Unfortunately, I've had to stop during this pregnancy, but I have a supply built up so I can start again immediately after birth.



do you mind sharing what combination you are taking? I've never had any luck with medication through the years. It's been really discouraging!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm on constant pain meds for my back. I really don't know what i did! It hurts like hell. I am wondering if i'll need to go to physical therapy again.  That means a doctor visit and i loathe going to the doctor.


----------



## CAMellie

Jack Secret said:


> do you mind sharing what combination you are taking? I've never had any luck with medication through the years. It's been really discouraging!



Seroquel, prazosin, Prozac, lithium, and Klonopin


----------



## HottiMegan

The goddamned quest for the megaton hammer.. fart nuggets!! I just CANT get it and it's pissing me off everyday!


----------



## x0emnem0x

So there is this creepy guy I had a BAD experience with a few years ago. We went to high school together, but were never friends or talked, we just had mutual friends. Anyway, he was the first guy I ever did oral on. After that experience, he told me he worshiped satan and all this other stuff I didn't want to hear, and then followed up by blocking me a couple days later on Facebook and not talking to me for about a year or so... I felt pretty pathetic at the time seeing as how he was the first guy I had ever done that to, and I was very inexperienced, but now I am just saying good riddance.

Now keep up with me here, there is a real problem at the end of this. 

Back in May he unblocked me for the first time and started talking to me. I didn't know if I wanted to talk, but it'd been a year and figured I'd play into seeing how he was doing. I talked back a bit and he enlightened me with what he was doing in life and all this, but and still mentioned that he was doing drugs, drinking, not sleeping and that his mind is expanded, he does satanic rituals... and then he blocked me again. Kind of glad, cause I was going to block him anyway and honestly thought I did... but turns out I didn't.

Now he has unblocked me, AGAIN, and started saying "do you want to get nood", "I'm so nood right now" yada yada, creepy ass crap I don't want to hear. I've not replied, but not blocked him either - there is a reason. I can hear ya'll just saying block him and move on with life, but here is the real issue: 

Not only does this creep know where I live (we used to trade games, back before he told me he worshiped SATAN), and he works at a grocery store very close by that I've went to on a normal basis since I was like 12. My issue is that I WANT to block him - but not only did I just get a call for a job interview, it's the same damn place he apparently works at, and I feel like I might get the job. I am desperate for this job. I am freaked out and worried about if I do get the job, what he will do, if anything, at work to harass me, or if I should block him because we "might" be co-workers, but you better damn well believe I started a folder on my computer with all the random crap he is sending me in hopes that if he continues I can just show it to a boss if I do get hired... it's just stressful, never had to deal with anything like this.


----------



## largenlovely

wow, this is my birthday weekend and my dad told me that they didn't have room for me over at their house to come watch the football game when i tried to invite myself over there to watch it with the whole family. 

my feelings are so hurt that it has me in tears.


----------



## WibbyDoo

largenlovely said:


> wow, this is my birthday weekend and my dad told me that they didn't have room for me over at their house to come watch the football game when i tried to invite myself over there to watch it with the whole family.
> 
> my feelings are so hurt that it has me in tears.



That sounds really painful. Sorry to hear that . For what it's worth, I hope your day turns around, even if it's a little. *Internet hugs*.

I had a pretty awful birthday this year, too...


----------



## Surlysomething

Asshole family. It hurts the worst when it comes from them.

Sorry, girlie. Treat YOURSELF and screw THEM.





largenlovely said:


> wow, this is my birthday weekend and my dad told me that they didn't have room for me over at their house to come watch the football game when i tried to invite myself over there to watch it with the whole family.
> 
> my feelings are so hurt that it has me in tears.


----------



## largenlovely

thanks y'all. yeah it is pretty painful and yeah, they are assholes. both of them. i really got the short end of the parent stick cuz neither one of them are worth a damn as far as being a decent parent. 

and he didn't even try to do it nicely...it was a loud, blustery "we'll not be having none of THAT" type manner. 

it's seldom that i let them hurt me anymore. I'm completely immune to my mom but my dad can still do it from time to time. happy fucking birthday to me.

but thanks y'all. i appreciate y'all listening to me bitch.



WibbyDoo said:


> That sounds really painful. Sorry to hear that . For what it's worth, I hope your day turns around, even if it's a little. *Internet hugs*.
> 
> I had a pretty awful birthday this year, too...





Surlysomething said:


> Asshole family. It hurts the worst when it comes from them.
> 
> Sorry, girlie. Treat YOURSELF and screw THEM.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

largenlovely said:


> wow, this is my birthday weekend and my dad told me that they didn't have room for me over at their house to come watch the football game when i tried to invite myself over there to watch it with the whole family.
> 
> my feelings are so hurt that it has me in tears.



Im sorry to hear about this, they seem so selfish.


----------



## largenlovely

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Im sorry to hear about this, they seem so selfish.



thanks, they're really just horrible people. i should probably be thrilled that i don't fit in with them but it still makes for a sucky home life


----------



## Gingembre

Flight delays. :-(


----------



## Victoria08

Customers that toss their credit/debit card on the counter instead of placing it in my open hand. It's a small detail, but it is so f-ing annoying when you deal with it on a daily basis.


----------



## ODFFA

Food poisoning while on period. Today's been a wild ride. But I just woke up from a good few hours of sleep and I have a good feeling about the staying power of this lil piece of toast. Almost human again!


----------



## Surlysomething

Oh damn, that's awful.

Glad you're starting to feel a bit better though.



ODFFA said:


> Food poisoning while on period. Today's been a wild ride. But I just woke up from a good few hours of sleep and I have a good feeling about the staying power of this lil piece of toast. Almost human again!


----------



## Saisha

ODFFA said:


> Food poisoning while on period. Today's been a wild ride. But I just woke up from a good few hours of sleep and I have a good feeling about the staying power of this lil piece of toast. Almost human again!



Hope you continue to improve and feel better

For me - insomnia.


----------



## Rojodi

The fantasy football ads on tv, Twitter, Facebook, etc.

Stop promoting gambling!


----------



## Saoirse

FB had a friend stay at his house for the long weekend and Im getting period this week (I can feel it!)


argh.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Victoria08 said:


> Customers that toss their credit/debit card on the counter instead of placing it in my open hand. It's a small detail, but it is so f-ing annoying when you deal with it on a daily basis.




That does seem like a rude type of slight- I wouldn't like it either. Dealing with the public can be a real pain in the arse sometimes.


----------



## EMH1701

Found out today my coworker did not do more than one thing last week that he was asked to. He used running a report one day as an excuse. Well, you can always minimize a screen if a report is taking a long time to run. 

Also, I discovered last week that he's been randomly IMing another coworker of mine, in the same way that he is randomly IMing me with weird social questions, so I don't think he's hitting on me. The other coworker has become a work friend of mine. I think this annoying coworker is the sort who did not get enough attention growing up, and now is addicted to it, to the point where he has to drive other people bananas to get it. As an example of the weird social questions, last week he IMed me on Thursday (when he was supposedly running this report) and asked me if I thought Dr. Pepper tasted "nasty." Later, he IMed me asking about a sales manager (I have no idea who he was talking about) and if that person was my boss, would I quit? I told him I was busy. It's none of his dang business, first of all. Second of all, he knows this job was a promotion for me, and he knows I've been with the company for about 7 years now (5 permanent, 2 as a temp). Why would you ask anyone that type of question at all???

I'm starting to wonder if my coworker's days are numbered. The boss seemed rather put out by the fact that my coworker did not mention the fact that he was so overwhelmed by this report that supposedly took all day. We are now being given an hour of extra training a day on my coworker's job just so he can ask questions. I was rather flabbergasted the first time this happened and he did not bring any questions to the meeting, even though the boss specifically asked him to. I think the extra training is management's way of covering their rear if they get rid of him.

I'm taking both Zantac and Zyrtec for the hives and have had only a couple of minor outbreaks so far. Nothing like I was getting. I hope they won't be a lifelong thing now.


----------



## Tad

Victoria08 said:


> Customers that toss their credit/debit card on the counter instead of placing it in my open hand. It's a small detail, but it is so f-ing annoying when you deal with it on a daily basis.



Interesting to hear that..... I always have an internal debate on whether it is more proper to:
- hand money/card to the person directly, which I presume would be more convenient, but comes at least close to physical contact (especially when trying to get a number of pieces of change handed over without dropping them), or
- putting them on the counter, which would be less convenient, but doesn't intrude in their personal space as much.

Sounds like, form the person on the busy side of the counter, convenience trumps personal space. It was what I normally did anyway, but it is good to actually have data on it.


----------



## x0emnem0x

ODFFA said:


> Food poisoning while on period. Today's been a wild ride. But I just woke up from a good few hours of sleep and I have a good feeling about the staying power of this lil piece of toast. Almost human again!



That's so terrible sounding! I'm glad you're feeling almost human though. I'd never wish that upon my worst enemy. 

My annoyance is tight underwear. Yup. That's it today, no novel length rant.


----------



## Rojodi

EMH1701 said:


> Found out today my coworker did not do more than one thing last week that he was asked to. He used running a report one day as an excuse. Well, you can always minimize a screen if a report is taking a long time to run.



That's what I do most days  I multitask: Two monitors on the work desktop, plus a work laptop. 

That coworker is what's called..L A Z Y


----------



## EMH1701

Rojodi said:


> That's what I do most days  I multitask: Two monitors on the work desktop, plus a work laptop.
> 
> That coworker is what's called..L A Z Y



We both have a laptop and big screen monitor. He could have easily set it to dual-screen. The boss knows this.

Oh, and the thing that annoys me is he constantly brags to me on IM about how fast/hard/efficiently he supposedly works. Yes, those words are his on random days of the week. I've seen the complete opposite from him so far. It's been a month and a half. 

If he would spend as much time working as he does IMing, he would get a lot more done.


----------



## Mathias

A co-worker called out for the umpteenth time after being off one day before. He's constantly chatting with people in the back and half assing everything he does. I thought abiut reporting him but judging by all of the talk I overheard today, this might finally be the last straw for him. Time to sit back and watch karma do its thing...


----------



## HottiMegan

I feel so unwanted (physically) sometimes.


----------



## Saisha

Snail mail sucked today - got in a Welcome from AARP! Crappy bastards - I only just turned 49 - let me enjoy it, will ya? Sheeze!!!!


----------



## spiritangel

My New Neighbour

has had drag out knock down screaming matches with someone for the last two days


from what I have overheard it sounds like she is a bit of a liar and stuff so it is a good thing I keep to myself

Ugh violent anger is something I do not deal well with.


----------



## Saisha

-Rant-

Guess what? More crappy mail today. Got in a welcome letter from new insurance group I had to switch to since my primary doc didn't accept the old insurance - anywho, they have signed me up with a "Disease" Management group because of one of my medical conditions, CHF. I know in mainstream stuff, CHF is considered a disease but it's not. It is a CONDITION people, not a frigging disease. I do not need be decontaminated or have a flea dip! And to boot, you nitwits didn't even include what caused my CHF to occur - having a pulmonary embolism! My heart was perfectly healthy, no signs of any "disease" or even high cholesterol before it happened - and this is according to the cardiology team that saved my life! Dippy twatwaffles!!! Growl.

-End of rant-


----------



## Fuzzy

Who changed the green Skittle to Sour Apple? WTF? When did this happen?


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

I want to be angry with my mother. For never giving her children the whole truth, for not letting us know she was having so much difficulty, for dropping on us last minute that the bank's taking her house, and she only has 3 days to get her stuff out. And it's a lot of stuff. Like, fills up a barn large enough to hold three semi-trailers in. Never mind all the details on why (that's an emotional jet plane ride of its own), it's a heavy burden, emotional and physical, to realize that my mom doesn't have a place to live in a few days.

But I can't be mad. Every time I feel an ounce of anger towards her, I feel instant remorse and guilt. Because of course I'm going to go help her. I'm going to find the little free time in my 50-hour work week, toss aside any plans, and go help. Because the thought of losing HER, matters a heck of a lot more than the thought of losing the house, the stuff, my errands or time, etc. She's part of me, and I have to accept it.

I'd feel better if I could just take off work. But my boss is on vacation, which means I'm pretty much running the store in his absence, and we're short on coverage as it is.

I always pictured myself as being pretty emotionally stable, but right now, I feel anything but. How does one deal with emotions that have like an automatic breaker on the fuse? As soon as I concentrate on one long enough, it fizzles out, replaced with something else. LoL It's hard to picture sleeping.

Rant over. Putting things into words helps to at least understand some of my emotions, and I post more for my sanity than anything.


----------



## Rojodi

This is more laughable than annoying, but...

Having a discussion with someone who believes the term "Chicken Fried," as in chicken fried steak, means that the meat is going to taste like chicken. :doh:


----------



## x0emnem0x

I swear my mother drives me up a wall sometimes... I got this job and I'm so happy and excited and trying to keep it and I need a new pair of dress pants so I'm not wearing the same ratty ONE pair of black slacks I have all week until I get paid next week, and so she said she was gonna help me get a pair but then gets on my back about if I really need to buy them or not... the woman bends over BACKWARDS to get a pair of pants for my sister whenever she needs them for a job she already has and has had forever and can pay for her own pants but when it comes to me finally getting a job I need and would like to keep it's the freaking ALAMO.


----------



## spiritangel

Its not bad enough I only got to use my tablet twice before it refused to switch on again and the ASUS customer service person is being a pita about a receipt which as it was an online purchase one would think the email saying you have purchased said item would be enough but nooo


now my New 2 and a half month old Nokia Lumia 630 just died, it has been playing up a bit this week but still...



and if that is not bad enough I had to change sim cards to the micro sim so of course neither of my spare phones work with my new sim

ermmmmm yep trip to town tomorrow which I will have to actually ask my sister to call a taxi for me so I can do.


It never rains but it pours was in a good mood too before ALL that


----------



## EMH1701

Work. It has become painfully obvious that my coworker is not cut out for his job. He wants the magic answer spoon fed to him all the time, rather than figuring things out for himself. The problem is that his job requires trouble-shooting things on a web site, which requires critical thought processes that he has not demonstrated in the month and a half that he's been there. 

He also sends my other coworkers & I completely random Microsoft Office documentation at times (that we did not ask him for), has problems multitasking, and makes weird comments to me about the company being nice to me by putting my jacket over my chair. He also seems to have problems remembering things. He is basically OCD about technical documentation, but that doesn't explain the rest of his issues. I'm thinking Autism spectrum, possibly, at this point. That is OK, but he needs to be able to do the job, and I really don't think it's a good fit for him.

The problem is that the woman training him in, who is not my boss, expects me to be able to do both my job and his while he is physically there. I am essentially doing the equivalent of two people's jobs right now, and I have been told that pretty much all of my stuff is urgent and cannot wait to be done. She acts like my job is completely non-essential and doesn't matter, compared to my coworker's job, and treats me like some kind of horrible, awful person for just trying to get my work done. My boss and the director have told me that my priority is my job, and my coworker's priority is his job. I cannot possibly handle 2.5 or 3 jobs at once. I have been breaking out into hives ever since all of this started at the end of July. The boss knows that he is having significant issues, so we will see if he stays or goes.


----------



## x0emnem0x

ODFFA said:


> Food poisoning while on period. Today's been a wild ride. But I just woke up from a good few hours of sleep and I have a good feeling about the staying power of this lil piece of toast. Almost human again!



Pretty sure whatever you had you gave to me... Exact same situation. Except may just be the flu. I feel miserable. So why am I annoyed? Cramps, migraine, stomach pains. I feel like I'm constantly going to throw up but never do. Bowel issues. I have to work tomorrow damnit! I can't call in, it's my second week on the job. Seriously my luck is amazing.


----------



## HottiMegan

x0emnem0x said:


> Pretty sure whatever you had you gave to me... Exact same situation. Except may just be the flu. I feel miserable. So why am I annoyed? Cramps, migraine, stomach pains. I feel like I'm constantly going to throw up but never do. Bowel issues. I have to work tomorrow damnit! I can't call in, it's my second week on the job. Seriously my luck is amazing.



I'm going through the same thing.. dims is contagious!


----------



## x0emnem0x

HottiMegan said:


> I'm going through the same thing.. dims is contagious!



Ugh I'm sorry! It's sucked. I had a 100.5 temp, I think I am better today but still having issues... and I have to go into work. This sucks. Feel better!!


----------



## Tad

Good luck to all of you who are struggling through bugs of one sort or another 

I'm unhappy that on Thursday I'll be one of the people interviewing someone to be my new boss.....not replacing my current boss, but coming in as a new layer between us. My current boss hasn't given me negative feedback, but chose to bring in a new more experienced person above me, rather than hire someone to work with me or below me to help deal with all that needs to get done. Mind you, my boss is such a politician that I'm pretty sure he'll say whatever he thinks will get him what he wants, rather than what he feels.

I think that in the long run it will work out OK, but it sure feels like a demotion and vote of non-confidence. :-(


----------



## Saisha

Mia familia.


----------



## Highsteppa

Work - I've been in my position too long.

On the bright side, I do have the support of management in trying to help me find something else in the company. It's also getting closer to the annual musical chairs of positions, so there's hopefully light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## x0emnem0x

My back is acting up again... and it's upsetting, because I don't even work that often, like, long hour shifts... But after a 6 hour shift today, it was killing me. I laid down after work and it just got worse... it makes me mad cause I *just* got this job, and if after an only 6 hour shift it does that, what the hell is gonna happen working a 8-9 hour shift? I'm thankful they are asking me to work overtime because I could be in a far worse place, and although I didn't take the 9 hour shift, I took the 6 hour shift and it killed my back... I just wish I didn't have all these problems. It's like one step forward and two steps back. I need to go see a doctor ASAP but I feel all they're gonna tell me to do is lose weight because that's what the last doctor told me... though she was this skinny foreign chinese lady that could barely speak English (annoying and felt like it was a pointless doctor visit). But I have a different doctor to see this time so whenever I make an appointment I'll go and hopefully be told something else that will help even though I know yoga and stretching helps and I do that, I would like at least hear some alternate options.


----------



## Saisha

x0emnem0x said:


> I would like at least hear some alternate options.



It's your shoes, I bet you 10 to 1, it's your shoes.

As for me, I do not like having my integrity unjustifiably questioned. It really has me pissed off about a small project I was really looking forward to doing (which I still will be) but I'm just mad as hell right now.


----------



## HottiMegan

We were supposed to hit the road at 10:30. Hubs has been up for FOUR hours. He had like 3 things to do.. He waits until 10am to start doing them!! ARGH. He is the reason i am late to stuff. It's 10:15 and he' hasn't done his shower yet!!


----------



## Deacone

I need to go to the gym before work. But I can't go without my phone for music and things - it's my motivator...and my phone didn't charge last night because I knocked the cable out in my sleep. So i'm waiting for it to charge and it's taking YAAAAAARs.


----------



## danielson123

Right, if I am wearing my nWo shirt in public and I see you are wearing an nWo Wolfpac shirt, don't just stare at me like I'm out of my mind when I come over and acknowledge you.


----------



## rellis10

danielson123 said:


> Right, if I am wearing my nWo shirt in public and I see you are wearing an nWo Wolfpac shirt, don't just stare at me like I'm out of my mind when I come over and acknowledge you.



Dude, I wish I could rep you for this.


----------



## danielson123

rellis10 said:


> Dude, I wish I could rep you for this.


 I just spent ten minutes trying to figure out how to attach a picture from my phone of me in the shirt throwing up the Too Sweet for you. But alas, here we are.


----------



## x0emnem0x

4 weeks ago before my job interview I went to get money out of the ATM for food before hand and my PIN wouldn't work for either card I had. At some point when I called the automatic number to reset the PIN, it didn't work, so I got locked out of my account - went to the bank to withdraw some cash and have them send me a new PIN. It should take 3 weeks they said. Here I am 4 weeks later, no PIN. Had to go in and tell them and they can't do anything except send another one so it's going to take another possibly 3 weeks to get it... UGH. I guess it helps me not want to spend my money but dang it's annoying.


----------



## Saisha

x0emnem0x said:


> 4 weeks ago....



That's crazy. They should be able to issue you a temporary ATM card with a pin right on the spot!


----------



## HottiMegan

^^ It is crazy! I live 200 miles away from my closest branch and they sent me my pin within 3-4 days when i called them. (my pin number totally fell out of my head once.. weirdest thing)


----------



## CleverBomb

x0emnem0x said:


> 4 weeks ago before my job interview I went to get money out of the ATM for food before hand and my PIN wouldn't work for either card I had. At some point when I called the automatic number to reset the PIN, it didn't work, so I got locked out of my account - went to the bank to withdraw some cash and have them send me a new PIN. It should take 3 weeks they said. Here I am 4 weeks later, no PIN. Had to go in and tell them and they can't do anything except send another one so it's going to take another possibly 3 weeks to get it... UGH. I guess it helps me not want to spend my money but dang it's annoying.


It may seem silly to ask, but are you positive they have your correct address?


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My Cosplay costume. I thought I bought enough interfacing for both my costume and by best friend's costume. I was wrong, so I have to go back to the store. Yuck!


----------



## FatAndProud

My manager is quite a misogynist. He also jokingly called me a "bitch" several times today. I DO have a rather off-the-record sort of relationship with him, but I feel like he crossed the line lol.


----------



## x0emnem0x

CleverBomb said:


> It may seem silly to ask, but are you positive they have your correct address?



Indeed they do, the guy I talked to repeat my address just fine. I don't know what happened, but they said if I didn't get it this time they would have it sent to the branch so that I would be sure to get it. It's just really annoying.


----------



## Ruffie

I have had a couple of years of difficult situations. A husband with angioplasty surgery, a terminally ill mother, a son who had a work related injury resulting in back surgery after a year and a half of chronic pain, unable to work he piled up debts and his girlfriend cheated on him and kicked him out of their home he was forced to move back home. Most recently I left a job I took to help out friends who were short staffed. After being there for over a year in May I decided that it was not for me and I was getting stressed out from working two jobs to make ends meet so on the advice of my doctor I quit. I was fortunate that shortly after leaving the position a opportunity arose at my other job that afforded me the opportunity to apply for and obtain a 6 month term position. It is my suspicion that people I once called friends feel that I knew that this opportunity was coming and that I "betrayed" the friends I was working for by leaving and taking the new position. As a result I have been ostracized by these former "friends" .
I am angry at the fact that decent people seem to always have the most difficulties. My husband walked to work a lost everyday and lead a fairly healthy lifestyle and he was presented with this challenge. My son rescued 7 youth out of a upside down van in the ditch and his workplace tried to appeal the workers comp claim, his girlfriend betrayed him and played him having things set in place that put her in a good position to get everything and he was left with the debts, his dog and his truck. I am angry that despite the fact that people should know the content of my character they let others influence them or worse yet only loved me for what I could do for them. Most of all I am annoyed that I have had to go through all of this and once again am having to move on and reconstruct my life. Ok rant over!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

My car does not like me at the moment.

My front passenger tire went flat after I got the kids last night. Tread had separated. Mini me and I changed it out for the spare and we were back in business.

Left for work this morning and a few miles from the house, the rear passenger tire had a major blowout. Total destruction. I tried to open the trunk via the release inside the car but it was a no go. Did I mention the key doesn't unlock the trunk? Had to fold down the seats and dig my way to the jack.

I wish this car would give me a break.


----------



## HottiMegan

The sneezes.. i has the sneezes!


----------



## Saoirse

Ruffie said:


> I have had a couple of years of difficult situations. A husband with angioplasty surgery, a terminally ill mother, a son who had a work related injury resulting in back surgery after a year and a half of chronic pain, unable to work he piled up debts and his girlfriend cheated on him and kicked him out of their home he was forced to move back home. Most recently I left a job I took to help out friends who were short staffed. After being there for over a year in May I decided that it was not for me and I was getting stressed out from working two jobs to make ends meet so on the advice of my doctor I quit. I was fortunate that shortly after leaving the position a opportunity arose at my other job that afforded me the opportunity to apply for and obtain a 6 month term position. It is my suspicion that people I once called friends feel that I knew that this opportunity was coming and that I "betrayed" the friends I was working for by leaving and taking the new position. As a result I have been ostracized by these former "friends" .
> I am angry at the fact that decent people seem to always have the most difficulties. My husband walked to work a lost everyday and lead a fairly healthy lifestyle and he was presented with this challenge. My son rescued 7 youth out of a upside down van in the ditch and his workplace tried to appeal the workers comp claim, his girlfriend betrayed him and played him having things set in place that put her in a good position to get everything and he was left with the debts, his dog and his truck. I am angry that despite the fact that people should know the content of my character they let others influence them or worse yet only loved me for what I could do for them. Most of all I am annoyed that I have had to go through all of this and once again am having to move on and reconstruct my life. Ok rant over!



Oh Ruffie! So sorry to hear about your troubles. 

At least now you know those "friends" weren't friends at all, and you don't need them! A true friend would support your decision to better your life. People can really be such self-absorbed assholes. But they let their true colors show and your life will be better without them!

It does seem to ring true that good, honest, hard-working people seem to get the shitty end of the stick. Its heart-breaking to see good people suffer. I like to think that those who do wrong to others, will get theirs eventually. 

I hope your family is on the mend and things can return to normal for you! And please take care of yourself!!


----------



## Saoirse

x0emnem0x said:


> 4 weeks ago before my job interview I went to get money out of the ATM for food before hand and my PIN wouldn't work for either card I had. At some point when I called the automatic number to reset the PIN, it didn't work, so I got locked out of my account - went to the bank to withdraw some cash and have them send me a new PIN. It should take 3 weeks they said. Here I am 4 weeks later, no PIN. Had to go in and tell them and they can't do anything except send another one so it's going to take another possibly 3 weeks to get it... UGH. I guess it helps me not want to spend my money but dang it's annoying.



Our local bank called my Pa to tell him that he needed a new debit card, something about Home Depot's system being compromised and since he had used his card there in last few weeks, his info could've been seen. So I guess a new card is in the mail, but its gonna take a few weeks to get here. BULL! My best friend works for TD Bank and he said they can issue cards right there in the bank. I wish other banks would fucking GET WIT IT.

I know our bank can do PIN changes right there, but they don't issue new cards. Baloney!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Saoirse said:


> Our local bank called my Pa to tell him that he needed a new debit card, something about Home Depot's system being compromised and since he had used his card there in last few weeks, his info could've been seen. So I guess a new card is in the mail, but its gonna take a few weeks to get here. BULL! My best friend works for TD Bank and he said they can issue cards right there in the bank. I wish other banks would fucking GET WIT IT.
> 
> I know our bank can do PIN changes right there, but they don't issue new cards. Baloney!



It's kind of crappy if you ask me, how fast we can do things but how slow it can take to just get a stupid number? I get it's privacy and they're doing all they can to make sure our money accounts to get compromised but there has got to be a more efficient way than snail mail considering like in my case it doesn't even get to the house! Now I have to wait another 3 weeks???


----------



## Saoirse

x0emnem0x said:


> It's kind of crappy if you ask me, how fast we can do things but how slow it can take to just get a stupid number? I get it's privacy and they're doing all they can to make sure our money accounts to get compromised but there has got to be a more efficient way than snail mail considering like in my case it doesn't even get to the house! Now I have to wait another 3 weeks???



Its particularly shitty for those who work during bank hours. Earlier this year, when Target's system was compromised, the ATM ate my debit card late one night and I had to figure out a time to get to the bank to figure it out, since I was working 6-7 days a week. I did manage to get to the bank and sort it out, but then they said they would have to mail me a new card and it would take a few weeks. Since I was never free during bank hours, I had to withdraw a large amount of cash to get me through the next few weeks. 

Maybe I rely too much on my debit card and ATMs, but when you work during bank hours, its the only way I have access to my money!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Saoirse said:


> Its particularly shitty for those who work during bank hours. Earlier this year, when Target's system was compromised, the ATM ate my debit card late one night and I had to figure out a time to get to the bank to figure it out, since I was working 6-7 days a week. I did manage to get to the bank and sort it out, but then they said they would have to mail me a new card and it would take a few weeks. Since I was never free during bank hours, I had to withdraw a large amount of cash to get me through the next few weeks.
> 
> Maybe I rely too much on my debit card and ATMs, but when you work during bank hours, its the only way I have access to my money!



EXACCCCTLY! I've been having that issue too, I have to go in early before work at like 8 am to even get money because when I get off work they're closed. Cefcu here only stays open til 5 on weekdays and like, 2 on Saturday... not even open Sunday.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

x0emnem0x said:


> Indeed they do, the guy I talked to repeat my address just fine. I don't know what happened, but they said if I didn't get it this time they would have it sent to the branch so that I would be sure to get it. It's just really annoying.



With the mixed reviews I have been reading about different banks in this thread, perhaps you could contact some other banks and perhaps they could get you a card more quickly if you opened an acct with them instead?



Ruffie said:


> I have had a couple of years of difficult situations. A husband with angioplasty surgery, a terminally ill mother, a son who had a work related injury resulting in back surgery after a year and a half of chronic pain, unable to work he piled up debts and his girlfriend cheated on him and kicked him out of their home he was forced to move back home. Most recently I left a job I took to help out friends who were short staffed. After being there for over a year in May I decided that it was not for me and I was getting stressed out from working two jobs to make ends meet so on the advice of my doctor I quit. I was fortunate that shortly after leaving the position a opportunity arose at my other job that afforded me the opportunity to apply for and obtain a 6 month term position. It is my suspicion that people I once called friends feel that I knew that this opportunity was coming and that I "betrayed" the friends I was working for by leaving and taking the new position. As a result I have been ostracized by these former "friends" .
> I am angry at the fact that decent people seem to always have the most difficulties. My husband walked to work a lost everyday and lead a fairly healthy lifestyle and he was presented with this challenge. My son rescued 7 youth out of a upside down van in the ditch and his workplace tried to appeal the workers comp claim, his girlfriend betrayed him and played him having things set in place that put her in a good position to get everything and he was left with the debts, his dog and his truck. I am angry that despite the fact that people should know the content of my character they let others influence them or worse yet only loved me for what I could do for them. Most of all I am annoyed that I have had to go through all of this and once again am having to move on and reconstruct my life. Ok rant over!



Gosh Ruth, so sorry all this is piling up on you and your family all at once. I can understand your frustration- when it rains it pours. I believe in Karma though myself- and think that things will turn around for you once everything runs full circle. *hugs*


----------



## Ruffie

Thanks girl I believe in Karma as well. I am not evolved enough to not have the fervent wish that I can witness the result of their actions. Success is the best revenge so concentrating on making a success of myself in the other job, fixing up my home, and redefining myself yet again.


----------



## danielson123

Catsitting for a week. (Allergic to cats but can't let people down ever.)


----------



## snuggletiger

the darn nabbit sniffles


----------



## Fuzzy

last camping trip of the summer.. and its going to storm all weekend. I've half a mind to camp in the rain anyway.. but the other half of my mind wants to stay dry and grill on the back deck. -_- fml.


----------



## Gingembre

House/shop alarm has been going off ALL DAY and continues to ring. Just opened my window to get some fresh air in and it's ALL I CAN HEAR. Can't pinpoint where it's coming from but it is driving me CRAZY.


----------



## danielson123

I'm running on no sleep because this cat literally SCREAMS all night long. Fml


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

I started talking to a guy via text from a dating site. He sounded really interested and nice via messaging on the site, although his answers were kind of short. Now that we are texting I'm getting one word responses and no reciprocation. I've decided to stop texting him. Its too aggravating! Why do guys do that!?!!? He made it clear that he's totally interested in a possible long distance thing. In my mind- these days- a long distance thing would be easy. I mean Hello Technology. You cant have a ld relation ship without communication. Thats for damn sure! Grrrrr


----------



## ClashCityRocker

having to wait to purchase a new wheelset. (bicycle, that is)


----------



## Deacone

Friends who are taking ages to wake up and come over so we actually do what we planned to do today. FFFFSSSSSs


----------



## spiritangel

That people do not always do what they say they will

Seriously I lent someone money (not a small amount at all I kind of got pushed to offer way more than I was comfy with grr)

and asked for what are reasonable repayments a min of $20 a fortnight given that I am on less money than they get and I can manage that I was sure that it would be a non issue

well its been 4 months and not a single re payment grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Unfortunately loaning friends money (or borrowing money from friends) is a good way to lose friends.  Sorry you're going through that.


----------



## FatAndProud

I was essentially molested at work last night. I was too shooken up to call the police I feared the man would follow me home....so I just went home. I told my manager to pull the tapes. It was horrible. Men are all the same, I swear lol ugggghh


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

FatAndProud said:


> I was essentially molested at work last night. I was too shooken up to call the police I feared the man would follow me home....so I just went home. I told my manager to pull the tapes. It was horrible. Men are all the same, I swear lol ugggghh



So sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Fuzzy

FatAndProud said:


> I was essentially molested at work last night. I was too shooken up to call the police I feared the man would follow me home....so I just went home. I told my manager to pull the tapes. It was horrible. Men are all the same, I swear lol ugggghh



Gadzooks! That's awful (true... we are all the same).


----------



## FatAndProud

Thanks, guys. I know I sound like a whiny bitch lately, but I'm so jaded with certain facets of life lol


----------



## CastingPearls

FatAndProud said:


> I was essentially molested at work last night. I was too shooken up to call the police I feared the man would follow me home....so I just went home. I told my manager to pull the tapes. It was horrible. Men are all the same, I swear lol ugggghh


I'm so sorry. 

I'm alarmed for you and I truly hope that you're safe if you have to be around this person. Please keep us updated. Please.


----------



## MisticalMisty

ugh..FatandProud..so sorry that happened!

I fell 2 and 1/2 weeks ago out of the shower onto our tiled bathroom floor. Luckily, nothing was broken. However, now I ache from head to toe. all the x-rays came back fine, but I can't seem to get over the soreness of it all. I'm not one to take pain meds, but I have been sucking down anti-inflammatories like they are candy. Not sure what my doctor can do for me. I am going to see my chiro. Maybe everything just needs to be put back in place. Sheesh.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

So sorry, K.  I hope they act on it immediately and keep him away from you.


----------



## EMH1701

Coworker again. Today I found out that not only does he have mental issues (I'm thinking OCD since he's mentioned he's afraid of making mistakes several times), he's also fat-phobic and claims not to be. We sometimes get samples from vendors. One of the managers gave us some of those pre-cut up pears. I started to eat mine and the idiot criticized me for it. It was frigging pears, it's not like I was eating Cheetos! And even if I was eating Cheetos, how the heck is it any of his frigging business? Aaargh!

Then he launches into this long-winded talk about how he works out and avoids food and lost weight and all this crap.

I told him on IM that Miss Manners says it is very rude to comment on what a person is eating, when they eat, etc. He said he didn't mean to offend me. Well, then keep your mouth shut. Why is it that those who have lost weight are often the most prejudiced? Also, if he can't stand overweight people and wants to play thinner than thou, he's going to have a hard time in MN. Just saying.

I guess now I am going to have to get up from my desk and find a hiding spot to eat my afternoon snack if he is going to be a jerk. I really shouldn't have to do that, but apparently I do. Haven't had to worry about judgmental fat-phobes at work in a few years. The last one got laid off.

On the bright side, I am getting my Fridays remote again. When you transfer departments, you have to wait a while before you get your remote days back at my company.


----------



## Saisha

FatAndProud said:


> I was essentially molested at work last night. I was too shooken up to call the police I feared the man would follow me home....so I just went home. I told my manager to pull the tapes. It was horrible. Men are all the same, I swear lol ugggghh



I am so sorry this happened and I know safety takes top priority but he still should be reported to the police.


----------



## EMH1701

Saisha said:


> I am so sorry this happened and I know safety takes top priority but he still should be reported to the police.



Absolutely agree.


----------



## FatAndProud

I have made a report. This is not the first time that I have been sexually abused, unfortunately. But I'll tell you what, in that moment you feel helpless and as though no one can help you. I just wanted to get home and hide under the covers.


----------



## lille

FatAndProud said:


> I have made a report. This is not the first time that I have been sexually abused, unfortunately. But I'll tell you what, in that moment you feel helpless and as though no one can help you. I just wanted to get home and hide under the covers.



Your reaction is a perfectly valid one. I can sympathize with feeling completely helpless in the moment and just wanted to do whatever you can after to get away and try to feel safe. I hope you are able to find something that helps you to heal from this awful experience. Be gentle with yourself and do whatever you need to take care of you.


----------



## FatAndProud

Thank you all for being my shoulder to lean on. 

I just can't believe it, though. That man drove by my work, in the AM yesterday, and honked at me. I looked up and saw him looking at me through his vehicle. I'm getting mace. I was told where I can buy some, so I'm gonna be looking for it. This is like straight out of a movie.


----------



## Saisha

FatAndProud said:


> Thank you all for being my shoulder to lean on.
> 
> I just can't believe it, though. That man drove by my work, in the AM yesterday, and honked at me. I looked up and saw him looking at me through his vehicle. I'm getting mace. I was told where I can buy some, so I'm gonna be looking for it. This is like straight out of a movie.



Wasp spray is also a good deterrent and has a much further shooting range than mace. Document everything and do not hesitate about contacting the police department and ask them about how to handle the situation and possibly getting a restraining order against him - that way, it is on file with the police department in case further action is needed. The more you document and the sooner the situation is noted with the authorities, the better.


----------



## HottiMegan

my hips are hurting so bad that i can't sit comfortably. I'm [] close to going to my doctor to see if i can get a gamut of tests done to see if i have arthritis or something degrading in my hips. (I have a couple of injuries with it, a fall and a bad sprain after martial arts)


----------



## littlefairywren

A particular person. I just want to shake the nuts in her head so she'd see some bloody sense.

Also, Amazon still won't ship to Australia.


----------



## x0emnem0x

This is long but I really just needed to vent, hard. I don't expect replies but it was bubbling up inside of me and I needed to get it out...

I have this gamer friend I met online about a year or so ago who was pretty cool. We talk and game sometimes but recently not, because I got a job and am always busy. A few weeks ago, he flaunts his money in a photo where he got $1,000+ free from the government from FAFSA/aid, by "going to school". He is rarely even at school. I know this because he Snapchats or texts me a lot, daily. This makes me frustrated because I am only eligible for student loans, because I live with my mother and she makes too much (yet we can't ever stay on top of our bills). This frustrates me FURTHER, because he bought a gaming laptop and continues to say that it's for school yet, he's only downloaded a ton of games on it and have yet to see once where he is using it "for school". His biggest defense is that it's HIS MONEY! He can use it how he wants! At least, that's what he says... but it's not. It's the governments money and it should be used to things they expect you to use it on. I wish it was more closely monitored. Use it for books, or saving it for school supplies, not for gaming laptops. Here I am unable to go to school because I can't get $900, which I'm trying to save up, working 18 hours a week if I'm lucky, having to stand the entire time and actually DO stuff... I thought about starting up a donation to try and help with the $900, but I don't think anyone would bother helping. Him on the other hand? He has a "librarian job" at his community college, and while he is at said job, he sends me pictures daily of him in a chair at a computer, or a couch laying with his feet up saying how dead it is, while he does absolutely nothing for the few hours he is there. Recently, when he had taken a picture that he was "Amazon shopping" I said "way to go on spending that government money"... he then told me that he had gotten another job at his COMMUNITY college as a security guard. Now I know not everywhere is the same, but at my community college, security is a joke. He's getting $17 and hour though, and only works a few hours a day. And I get a measly $8.25 at my good ol' job where I have to deal with customers I hate who are rude and spiteful, and make me sad. I asked him today "Yeah, $17/hr for what exactly?" and his response was "Standing and securing!" ... They ride around in cars literally all day or just stand there doing absolutely nothing except trying to write bogus tickets to college students for smoking, or being in the wrong place at the wrong time, or parking in the wrong spot because God forbid they park somewhere not 500 miles from the school building. I know that his TWO jobs are basically nothing to him, because he always has free time to try and talk to me while doing them. Like today he said "we should game later" and my response was "I can't, I have a job." I wish I had that luxury, to do basically nothing and still get paid. To top things off, every time he tries to talk to me now, it's like a battle. He starts being a smart ass saying how I haven't said hi or anything, to where I reply "Yeah, it's because I'm WORKING or sleeping". He always tries to one up me by saying that he is, too, how he is working... yet he is texting me??? And his girlfriend (yes, he has a girlfriend among all of this as well), is the only one who has a REAL job, who supports his lazy ass, and he bitches about her all the time about how she won't touch him anymore. The only reason he gets money is because he lives with her and doesn't have an actual job. Thinking about just blocking him, we only met because we were good gaming friends online but all this competitive shit and trying to one up me is getting old. Now tell me, how does someone like that deserve so much money, for doing close to nothing, to just waste it. It's not only him, I've seen other people get that money and go use it to buy freaking concert tickets. It's just GRINDS MY GEARS SO BAD! 

Really what this all boils down to? *Kind of a TL;DR* - I wish I had money. I'm so sick of my mom working 40+ hours a week to have no money, sick of me working and having no money by the time I buy gas and ONE thing I need. I get $100 a week if I am lucky. My last check was only $90. Better than nothing, but that's after the $30 taken out in taxes, not to mention more that will be taken out for working for a union company. Yeah, in 9 weeks I'd have the money if I didn't have to buy gas or food for the house because my mom pays all the bills. I want money so I could go to school like I want to, and get a degree without having to try so damn hard all the time. Our world just makes me sick how it's run by money yet everything anymore is a damn luxury. People spend millions on weddings and divorces in the same year and I can't even come up with a measly $900 and starting November I'm supposed to start paying back on my $10,000 student loan, and hey, if I don't, they're just going to top that loan with thousands more in interest! I'm so excited! I'm 21 and my credit is going to be screwed. Following in my mothers fiscally irresponsible footsteps when all I want to do is better myself.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I have to drive back and forth to to Target because I can't find a bra that fits me comfortably because it cannot connect to my back, ugh!


----------



## Tad

MNM, I'd say your gamer friend is being immature and selfish. Not a capital offense, or even all that uncommon in the age group (when I was in Uni the main aid program was the "Ontario Student Assistance Program" but a lot of people who scored money from it due to circumstances making them look worse off than they really were joked about it as the "Ontario Stereo Assistance Program"). But given that you are going through what you are going through, he is also being insensitive.

I would say call him on it. Tell him that you are not impressed, and that rubbing it in your face is making him look worse to you, not better. Maybe he takes the point and smartens up, or maybe he doesn't. But better to say something and give him a chance before you write him off, I'd think?

There is no question that retail is hard earned money. I think it is one of the toughest ways to make a buck, but the good news is that in the same vein it is great experience in order to deal with any other job.....but hard won experience. 

In the short term there isn't much you can do about it. But longer term, having some work experience from this job, you have more chance of landing other things, which may pay at least somewhat better. (just btw, your gaming friend is lucky--my wife worked part time in the library at our University for about seven years, total, all at minimum wage, and the majority of the time was pretty busy. There were slack shifts at times, but those were more the exception than the rule. So....don't say "all library jobs are cushy" but it is the sort of thing to look into)

Anyway, mostly I'm sorry you are busting your butt on the Red Queen's Racetrack, while he is coasting down easy street.


----------



## Saoirse

I have a friend whose constantly talking about his LACK of money and yet he refuses to give up what he's doing (freelance journalist) to get a more stable job with a stable income. I know he loves what he does and I wish he could make loads of money, but he's stretched thin. He bounces around apartments, sometimes I dont even know where he's staying. He doesn't have a car, which is ok sometimes, since a lot of his work is done downtown and is usually within walking distance. But sometimes he doesnt have money for food, and when he does have money he spends it on weed and cigarettes mostly. And I know he "borrows" money from his parents, ex-girlfriends and me.

And yet, when I talk about how my $600 every two weeks isnt enough to cover rent, car payment, car insurance, loan payments, and gas (My work commute is about 20 miles, one way), plus things like food, clothes and all that little stuff, he gets all pissed off saying if he made as much as I do (which is only $10/hr) he would be all set and he would have a nice apartment and a car.

He doesnt get it. And I dont get him. :doh:


----------



## EMH1701

Ugh. As someone who is going to school for her MBA, I completely agree. It should not be used for gaming money or things that aren't school-related unless one isn't employed and needs it for dormitory expenses -- things of that nature. On the bright side, there will come a time at which he'll have to start paying it off, or it will affect his credit score.

My crazy annoying coworker today decided to tell me that there were free cookies and cake somewhere in the office. Um, considering he was so fat-phobic the other day he thought I shouldn't be eating pears, that makes absolutely no sense. Then I told him I was trying to eat healthy things (which I am, but to be healthy, not to be thin) and he was like, "It won't kill you." He needs to make up his mind. I wonder if he is secretly a feeder or something???

Speaking of pears, I had him set up 2 item codes for pears in the system on the first of Oct. Today I found out he only set up one and forgot about the other. *Head desk*

Fresh is highly time-sensitive and the item dept. who does the work after we do doesn't like us to rush things. Well, unfortunately, I had to manually set up the one code for it and tell them to rush the other one. Then he got all defensive and tried to claim he did it. I told him look, if you put the UPC into screen XYZ in the computer and the item code doesn't come up, you didn't do it. I said I wasn't trying to be mean but obviously he did not correctly follow the process. Ugh. This is not the first time he's done this. I get being new and not knowing some stuff, but not not completing what you were told to do, or telling the person who gave you the assignment that you had too much on your plate and couldn't get it done that day. He's also been told numerous times that if he can't get something done, he's got to tell me. I wish I was actually his supervisor so I could do something about him, but I have no real power over him. I am two levels above him in rank but it really just means I've been there longer and have more experience. I don't have any real authority.


----------



## Rojodi

This poop and annoyance machines!


----------



## x0emnem0x

EMH1701 said:


> Ugh. As someone who is going to school for her MBA, I completely agree. It should not be used for gaming money or things that aren't school-related unless one isn't employed and needs it for dormitory expenses -- things of that nature. On the bright side, there will come a time at which he'll have to start paying it off, or it will affect his credit score.



The thing with that though is that it was free money from the government he qualified for, he doesn't really have to pay all of it back I don't think. But yeah, definitely. Like I said, I wish it was more closely monitored. Government aid just makes me mad... some couple came through my lane the other night with $500 worth of groceries and had 3 link cards one with $400 on it... like they were an old couple. Makes me wonder how they got those cards or how much they need that food, how the hell does someone qualify for that much aid?


----------



## Saisha

x0emnem0x said:


> starting November I'm supposed to start paying back on my $10,000 student loan,



Go to your lender's website and look for a loan deferment form. They often have plans to help low or lower income people - often they will set back any payments due for 6 months and then if you do get back in school before the 6 months are up, the loans are then pushed back automatically until you finish school plus 6 months after that usually.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Saisha said:


> Go to your lender's website and look for a loan deferment form. They often have plans to help low or lower income people - often they will set back any payments due for 6 months and then if you do get back in school before the 6 months are up, the loans are then pushed back automatically until you finish school plus 6 months after that usually.



There is deferment and forbearance... should I look into the deferment? I will definitely end up doing this, my brother mentioned it to me I just forgot about it.


----------



## spiritangel

I can't seem to shake the blues atm

I should be happy and excited I have cool stuff planned for my birthday for the first time in forever

instead I am dreading the travel and really wishing I could just hide away from the world for a while


----------



## EMH1701

x0emnem0x said:


> The thing with that though is that it was free money from the government he qualified for, he doesn't really have to pay all of it back I don't think. But yeah, definitely. Like I said, I wish it was more closely monitored. Government aid just makes me mad... some couple came through my lane the other night with $500 worth of groceries and had 3 link cards one with $400 on it... like they were an old couple. Makes me wonder how they got those cards or how much they need that food, how the hell does someone qualify for that much aid?



Well, no one told me when I signed up for my FAFSA that I didn't have to pay it all back. If you sign up to do non-profit work, I think they give you a break, but I work for a corporation and can't quit my job due to their policies on taking financial aid from the company.

Maybe they have a lot of grandkids or are buying stuff for a church dinner. Also they could have been preppers, but most preppers disdain govt. aid and would not be using food stamps.


----------



## HottiMegan

Extreme fatigue and general malaise. I think it's due to depression since i don't have any actual symptoms other than just wanting to sleep all day. It's annoying but i still want to succumb to the desire to go back to bed for indefinitely.


----------



## Saisha

x0emnem0x said:


> There is deferment and forbearance... should I look into the deferment? I will definitely end up doing this, my brother mentioned it to me I just forgot about it.



You want to do the deferment. Definitely look into it soon!


----------



## EMH1701

Today my coworker decided to hike quite a ways to where I was located a third of the way or so across the building, supposedly just to say hi. Normally I wouldn't care, but there have been red flags with this guy previously and he seems to be mentally off-kilter. We have IM in the company, e-mail, and phones. There are at least 3 easier ways he could have said hi. No normal person would have walked that far to say hi when they did not have to.

I told him, just in case he had it in his head, that I don't date people 10 years younger than me, much less 15, and also that it is highly frowned upon to flirt with one's coworkers. He claimed he was just being friendly. Ok, that's possible, but it is really, really going out of his way just to say hi. All he had to do was send me a text, and not distract me overly from my work. Grrr. I told him also that we are here to work, not socialize (for the millionth time) and that he should look for his girlfriends and best buddies outside of the workplace.

The people I have told about him so far either think that a. he lacks social skills (which is obvious) or b. that he has a crush on me. I'm fairly sure he has Aspergers or something similar at this point. But he also seems to have OCD, because he's told me several times that he's very scared of making mistakes (to the point where he constantly needs his hand held to do anything). I'm not an expert, but I have read about this because at one time I thought I had Aspergers. No, I just used to have really low self-esteem from being treated like crap by a society that hates overweight people.

Thank goodness I have my remote day back tomorrow. I xferred to this dept. at the end of July, so there is a time period where you don't get remote days.


----------



## one2one

FatAndProud said:


> Thank you all for being my shoulder to lean on.
> 
> I just can't believe it, though. That man drove by my work, in the AM yesterday, and honked at me. I looked up and saw him looking at me through his vehicle. I'm getting mace. I was told where I can buy some, so I'm gonna be looking for it. This is like straight out of a movie.



I'm so sorry this is happening to you. If you have security at work, ask them to walk out to your car with you, and call them from the car if you are walking in at the beginning of your shift. Or ask coworkers if you don't have security. There are also small, person protection alarms that set off a piercing noise by just pulling a pin, and I had a police officer suggest hairspray as an alternative to mace. I know people sometimes mention whistles, but I doubt I'd be able to blow while panicking. Even without any of those things, you could try putting your keys between your fingers for self defense or even just to help yourself feel better. Position them with the jagged edges facing down. I hope that helps.

My annoyance is spine and nerve pain, which doesn't seem so bad in comparison.


----------



## Rojodi

Columbus Day weekend? Really? Celebrating someone never set foot on American soil?


----------



## ScreamingChicken

x0emnem0x said:


> There is deferment and forbearance... should I look into the deferment? I will definitely end up doing this, my brother mentioned it to me I just forgot about it.



FYI

https://studentaid.ed.gov/repay-loans/deferment-forbearance


----------



## Fuzzy

Niacin flush... I probably won't get back to sleep. I'm not supposed to get up early on Saturday. Grr. Maybe I'll browse Dims..


----------



## Surlysomething

I think it should be very hard to get student loans unless you have an amazing grade point average.

You don't think the prices for tuition and books etc doesn't have something to do with all the people defaulting on loans? I also think if you don't do well with the classes you take or miss a lot of classes that you have to pay a fine. 

People are taking advantage of educational opportunities and bleeding the system dry which only makes it harder for future generations. Guess what? Go and upgrade your high school courses. Work at the same time and save some money so you can pay for your first year and see if college is really what you want instead of getting there and racking up thousands of dollars of debt and you still don't know what to do. Hey, there's also the trades. SO MANY jobs. But if you still think a bachelor of arts is going to get you someplace in 2014...haha.


----------



## CleverBomb

Surlysomething said:


> I think it should be very hard to get student loans unless you have an amazing grade point average.
> 
> You don't think the prices for tuition and books etc doesn't have something to do with all the people defaulting on loans? I also think if you don't do well with the classes you take or miss a lot of classes that you have to pay a fine.
> 
> People are taking advantage of educational opportunities and bleeding the system dry which only makes it harder for future generations. Guess what? Go and upgrade your high school courses. Work at the same time and save some money so you can pay for your first year and see if college is really what you want instead of getting there and racking up thousands of dollars of debt and you still don't know what to do. Hey, there's also the trades. SO MANY jobs. But if you still think a bachelor of arts is going to get you someplace in 2014...haha.


I don't think you should *need* to get student loans.

Tuition and fees should be sufficiently subsidized from public funds to enable anyone who reasonably could benefit from higher education to do so. The costs to students should be low enough that working part time and on summer jobs ought to cover it. 

It used to be that way, and on the whole it worked out pretty well.

And the point of education shouldn't to be for individuals to get job-training certificates in the form of degrees (though that's a good thing for them), but for society to have a larger group of well-educated citizens.


----------



## Surlysomething

Maybe if people already had good paying jobs I would agree with your last comment, but in this day an age, I would really stress focusing on employment because well educated people are ending up working at fast food jobs with their fat degrees and employed people are doing laps around them and working on their degrees at night and on the weekend. 

Enjoyment and "well-educated citizens" are gravy right now. People need jobs to make these "public funds" that you speak of even exist.

It's a whole different world out there.

I wish I could think your way and in a perfect world that's how it would be, but these days that's a pipe dream.



CleverBomb said:


> I don't think you should *need* to get student loans.
> 
> Tuition and fees should be sufficiently subsidized from public funds to enable anyone who reasonably could benefit from higher education to do so. The costs to students should be low enough that working part time and on summer jobs ought to cover it.
> 
> It used to be that way, and on the whole it worked out pretty well.
> 
> And the point of education shouldn't to be for individuals to get job-training certificates in the form of degrees (though that's a good thing for them), but for society to have a larger group of well-educated citizens.


----------



## x0emnem0x

The reason I have to pay back the college is because I dropped out due to medical issues with my back. I ended up in the ER and was in bed for 3 weeks, couldn't be in class and they are all classes you needed to be there for. My back got mildly better and then I got the flu for a week and was in bed throwing up for that entire week. I dropped out because I'd not been to class in almost a month and at the time I was sure that it was before the withdraw date so that I could drop the classes and have it count for them getting their money back - unfortunately I was wrong. Obviously I didn't intend on that happening, considering it frustrates me so much that I want to go back so I can continue my schooling and not be in college when I am 30. 

It's really hard to get jobs these days, especially with no experience. I didn't have a job because at 21, the tons of jobs I'd applied for wouldn't call me because I had no previous job experience. Yes I could have gotten a job when I was younger but I didn't fully understand that not having one was going to screw me over in the long run and my mom wasn't the best at really guiding me along. She never explained things, I never got the sex talk, I just learned everything myself. She was the kind of mom that got angry when I asked for homework help, because I interrupted her TV time after working a 12 hour shift, so I kind of learned to try and do everything by myself by the time I got out of junior high. She is not a bad mother by any means, she just wasn't the most informative. Thankfully I landed this decent job so I now have job experience. I was never told really how difficult college can be, how loans worked, what the hell subsidized or subsidized loans were or even how to get a FAFSA. I didn't even plan on going to college right of out high school like I did but it happened and I got a wave of information 5 days before classes started right out of high school. I didn't know what the hell interest is (we learned none of the important stuff in high school and all instead we spent hours learning all of the bullshit we'll never remember or use), and how I'd been screwing myself over by not having a job or anything like that. In high school all they told us was we need to get good scores on our ACT to get into college, which I did. I dunno it's just all so confusing, to me at least. I don't want to sound like I am whining about the fact that I can at least go to college but it's really a lot more complicated than it was 60+ years ago because everything was so much cheaper and there was a hell of a lot more good jobs around. Anyway, this is just my general experience with how things went for me - call me ignorant but I have been completely clueless and just trying to do what's best for myself this entire time and I just keep getting back peddled. It's exhausting. I had a guy come through my lane the other day talking about all these guys he has to teach as a substitute teacher and how we're just wasting our money on them because they don't want to learn, and their parents are just a lost cause. I agree. We waste money on people who don't give a damn about learning and then the people who want to do something with their lives? They've made it pretty much impossible for us, me, them - to get an education. You know, of course, without screwing up your financial situation, render you "too rich" to get financial aid and then give it to assholes who spend it on computers and concert tickets while I could be using that to actually go to class. It's hard - unless of course you're already decently wealthy or have a GREAT paying job somehow, and then they stack tuition up so high and add more thousands in interest.


----------



## CleverBomb

Surlysomething said:


> Maybe if people already had good paying jobs I would agree with your last comment, but in this day an age, I would really stress focusing on employment because well educated people are ending up working at fast food jobs with their fat degrees and employed people are doing laps around them and working on their degrees at night and on the weekend.


I'm not sure I understand this.
What, exactly, then, are the employed people getting degrees for, then? And, are all these employed people those who got the good grades in high school? If not, why (using your reasoning) should they be allowed to pursue higher education -- after all, they already have jobs!


----------



## CleverBomb

New laptop -- going from an obsolete MacBook (Apple discontinued OS support for the chipset) with battery issues that are to be expected after 6 years (it's on it's second battery), to a slightly outdated refurbished Lenovo Thinkpad (allowing me to put off Win8 for a few more years or until MS gives up on pretending that production desktop/laptop machines are iPads, anyhow).

Annoying because I need to start from scratch.
Which means I have to:

Boot Windows, try to authenticate the OS. 
Configure the WiFi for my home router and cellphone hotspot (and maybe the school WiFi while I'm at it).
Check the Windows Firewall settings.
Maybe have to try again to authenticate the OS once I get a working internet connection.
Download: Firefox, Thunderbird, LibreOffice, AVG, NoScript.
Uninstall or hide bloatware.
Install: Firefox (and enable NoScript), Thunderbird (and configure it for my email accounts), LibreOffice, AVG, and see if my old unused copy of Office will work on Win7. See if Win7 recognizes my old printer. 
Import my bookmarks. 
Import my old files. 
Run a scan with AVG.
Run a scan using whatever security stuff Windows has built in.
See if there's a backup utility to save an image of the cleaned-up drive and OS configuration before I start using the computer.

THEN, finally, I get to use it. 
Blah.

Might tackle it tomorrow.


----------



## Rojodi

People wishing me a "Happy Columbus Day."

Do I freaking look Italian?
Do you not know I am of Indigenous blood?


----------



## Surlysomething

How would people know that?

Isn't it an American holiday? Aren't you American?



Rojodi said:


> People wishing me a "Happy Columbus Day."
> 
> Do I freaking look Italian?
> Do you not know I am of Indigenous blood?


----------



## Surlysomething

You work so you gain experience at the same time. You work so you don't build up as much student loan. Not sure why you have a hard time figuring that out.




CleverBomb said:


> I'm not sure I understand this.
> What, exactly, then, are the employed people getting degrees for, then? And, are all these employed people those who got the good grades in high school? If not, why (using your reasoning) should they be allowed to pursue higher education -- after all, they already have jobs!


----------



## Rojodi

Surlysomething said:


> How would people know that?
> 
> Isn't it an American holiday? Aren't you American?



1. Columbus NEVER set foot on what's now the USA
2. People who know I am Mohawk - people that I had to phonetically spell out St. Kateri Tekakwitha - wished me a happy day


----------



## Surlysomething

Wow. People are attempting to be nice to you and you won't have anything to do with it. Haha.






Rojodi said:


> 1. Columbus NEVER set foot on what's now the USA
> 2. People who know I am Mohawk - people that I had to phonetically spell out St. Kateri Tekakwitha - wished me a happy day


----------



## Rojodi

Surlysomething said:


> Wow. People are attempting to be nice to you and you won't have anything to do with it. Haha.



Nope. Why should I be nice to these people? My ancestors were here before Columbus landed in the Bahamas, before the Pilgrims landed in Provincetown because they ran out of beer.


----------



## Sweetie

People who think they have the right to judge other people's choices, and give their opinions when they aren't asked for them.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rojodi said:


> People wishing me a "Happy Columbus Day."
> 
> Do I freaking look Italian?
> Do you not know I am of Indigenous blood?




Lol Roj, I just find this funny because I have read your complaints about Columbus Day in other threads and it boggles my mind that you know people that say Happy Columbus Day. I have never met anyone in 46 years that has said that to me or near me within ear shot. Nobody around here cares other than postal workers and bank tellers because they get a day off  

Oh yeah, Happy Screw Columbus Day :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

You're hilarious.



Rojodi said:


> Nope. Why should I be nice to these people? My ancestors were here before Columbus landed in the Bahamas, before the Pilgrims landed in Provincetown because they ran out of beer.


----------



## Saisha

Starting to write out memories of things that deeply bothered me from over my life - something I need and want to do but it's not easy, especially trying to do it in a neutral way - stepping back from the emotions to list facts - but the emotions come out naturally and I don't want to assign blame too much - just understanding why and how everything is interwoven - been doing that for years but putting it on paper - seeing my thoughts - wow....real eye-opener.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Saisha said:


> Starting to write out memories of things that deeply bothered me from over my life - something I need and want to do but it's not easy, especially trying to do it in a neutral way - stepping back from the emotions to list facts - but the emotions come out naturally and I don't want to assign blame too much - just understanding why and how everything is interwoven - been doing that for years but putting it on paper - seeing my thoughts - wow....real eye-opener.



My sage advice? Not that you asked for it... but also make a second list of the good things that have happened in your life. It makes that first list easier to swallow...


----------



## Rojodi

Mother Effing Nature.

Yesterday on my way to work, I saw evidence of frost on lawns.
Today, it's in the mid-70s.

She needs to make up her mind!!


----------



## Saoirse

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol Roj, I just find this funny because I have read your complaints about Columbus Day in other threads and it boggles my mind that you know people that say Happy Columbus Day. I have never met anyone in 46 years that has said that to me or near me within ear shot. Nobody around here cares other than postal workers and bank tellers because they get a day off
> 
> Oh yeah, Happy Screw Columbus Day :bow:



Yea, I was thinking about that too. I don't ever remember someone wishing me a happy Columbus Day. But Im thinking I might start doing, just to piss people off.


----------



## tonynyc

Surlysomething said:


> How would people know that?
> 
> Isn't it an American holiday? Aren't you American?





Rojodi said:


> 1. Columbus NEVER set foot on what's now the USA
> 2. People who know I am Mohawk - people that I had to phonetically spell out St. Kateri Tekakwitha - wished me a happy day





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol Roj, I just find this funny because I have read your complaints about Columbus Day in other threads and it boggles my mind that you know people that say Happy Columbus Day. I have never met anyone in 46 years that has said that to me or near me within ear shot. Nobody around here cares other than postal workers and bank tellers because they get a day off
> 
> Oh yeah, Happy Screw Columbus Day :bow:





Saoirse said:


> Yea, I was thinking about that too. I don't ever remember someone wishing me a happy Columbus Day. But Im thinking I might start doing, just to piss people off.



*Well then.. seems like this card would fit the occasion - though it would be Belated Happy Invaders Day *


----------



## Fuzzy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My sage advice? Not that you asked for it... but also make a second list of the good things that have happened in your life. It makes that first list easier to swallow...



Seriously folks.. GEF deserves all the rep!


----------



## CleverBomb

Surlysomething said:


> You work so you gain experience at the same time. You work so you don't build up as much student loan. Not sure why you have a hard time figuring that out.


That still makes little sense. Why is work experience -- possibly at entry level, and likely in an unrelated field -- equivalent to good grades in forecasting academic performance? And it's not like they'd escape student loan debt in the end anyhow, with wages the way they are.


----------



## Surlysomething

Seriously? Do you know how many people would rather hire experience over a degree without any experience whatsoever? But hey, maybe that's just in Canada. Haha



CleverBomb said:


> That still makes little sense. Why is work experience -- possibly at entry level, and likely in an unrelated field -- equivalent to good grades in forecasting academic performance? And it's not like they'd escape student loan debt in the end anyhow, with wages the way they are.


----------



## Rojodi

CleverBomb said:


> That still makes little sense. Why is work experience -- possibly at entry level, and likely in an unrelated field -- equivalent to good grades in forecasting academic performance? And it's not like they'd escape student loan debt in the end anyhow, with wages the way they are.



My question is: Who graduates from college, even a 2-year community one, without interning for at least a semester or a summer?


----------



## archivaltype

Rojodi said:


> My question is: Who graduates from college, even a 2-year community one, without interning for at least a semester or a summer?



Lots of people do. Students are working part time or full time jobs that are unrelated to their fields because, especially in the arts, internships aren't paid. Big companies want your labor for free...oh, sorry, in exchange for experience, and many smaller companies can't afford to pay an intern. Don't get me wrong here, internships are awesome, getting experience is awesome, meeting cool people is awesome. So you come to a crossroads: take the unpaid internship and have no money to live, or work and have money while going to school and miss out on the experience.


----------



## CleverBomb

Surlysomething said:


> Seriously? Do you know how many people would rather hire experience over a degree without any experience whatsoever? But hey, maybe that's just in Canada. Haha


Then why do they need to go back to school at all in the first place? They _have_ jobs, and you've just said that current employment is all that's needed to get a better job.


----------



## Surlysomething

I don't think I need to answer this. Seriously.

And I didn't say that it's all you need, but employers take people more seriously if they have actual experience. 




CleverBomb said:


> Then why do they need to go back to school at all in the first place? They _have_ jobs, and you've just said that current employment is all that's needed to get a better job.


----------



## Saoirse

Im annoyed that Im so damn nervous about this weekend. Im going to a Halloween event and Ive heard through a friend that a guy I used to date is going to be there as well. We haven't seen each other in years. He wanted to get serious and I didnt, so we parted ways. I've been told he really wants to see me. I want to see him, but I dont know if the situation will be any different than the last time. sigh


----------



## CleverBomb

Surlysomething said:


> I don't think I need to answer this. Seriously.
> 
> And I didn't say that it's all you need, but employers take people more seriously if they have actual experience.


I think you do. Because what you've said basically comes down to this: 
The only people who deserve higher education are those who did very well in high school, or people who currently have jobs -- no matter how they did in high school, and regardless of whether their prior employment has any relation whatsoever to what they plan to study.

Honestly though, this belongs in the Hyde Park forum.
Continue it there if you wish.


----------



## Surlysomething

No, that's not was I was basically saying at all. You're reading into it.

I don't wish to continue this anywhere else, i'll agree to disagree.






CleverBomb said:


> I think you do. Because what you've said basically comes down to this:
> The only people who deserve higher education are those who did very well in high school, or people who currently have jobs -- no matter how they did in high school, and regardless of whether their prior employment has any relation whatsoever to what they plan to study.
> 
> Honestly though, this belongs in the Hyde Park forum.
> Continue it there if you wish.


----------



## ODFFA

Listening to my grandmother Jew-shame and fat-shame someone at the very same time. 

Bigotry 2.0. I'm learning a lot >.<


----------



## CastingPearls

ODFFA said:


> Listening to my grandmother Jew-shame and fat-shame someone at the very same time.
> 
> Bigotry 2.0. I'm learning a lot >.<


I assume it's futile to redirect or correct that?


----------



## FatAndProud

My work schedule...working early mornings (5am) and then working midnights a few days later, rinse and repeat. I'm exhausted lol


----------



## ODFFA

CastingPearls said:


> I assume it's futile to redirect or correct that?



For the most part, yeah, I feel it is. Sometimes she'll use her age as a very convenient excuse. Like, "we didn't grow up all liberal like you." Actually, she calls me "liberal" quite often, almost as a slur  

So I've taken to mostly smiling/laughing at her and shaking my head in a kind of lovingly teasing way. At least in doing that I can be both authentic and still relatively pleasant.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Not having money suuuucks. Not only do I not have money, my mom doesn't either. I get paid Thursday but that's barely any money, because I'm part time. Somehow my mom spend all her money and we're just flat broke. We have $60 waterbill due Thursday, need dog and cat food, our cell phones are getting shut up til next week probably. My sister and her boyfriend need to get off the cell account but haven't yet... it's just everything is so hectic now with me working and my sister going to school and 3 different people having to babysit my niece and even still I have to tomorrow for a short time plus working. I'm just cranky today, I didn't sleep well and they had me in work earlier than I am used to which is stinky. I just probably need more sleep... Also this lady was rude and impatient with another lady in front of her taking too long at work today so I wanted to punch her in the face. That is all.


----------



## Micara

My body feels like it's trying to eject my spine, and I can't find the 2 muscle relaxers I saved for a day like this. UGH! I guess I'll be sleeping with Prince NyQuil tonight.


----------



## Deacone

People who can't spell. >:L


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Deacone said:


> People who can't spell. >:L



wut?? .


----------



## Fuzzy

My ears are plugged up. No other cold symptoms. I just completed a course of corticosteroids and a Z-pack, with a fluticasone nasal inhaler. And its helping a bit.


----------



## ODFFA

Deacone said:


> People who can't spell. >:L



Not that I make it my business to call someone out on it directly, but hear, hear! Except when people are trolling. Then their bad spelling makes me very happy :happy:

The two things in this vein that have been bothering me most recently: people not knowing that badass is one word; and that shat is the correct past tense of shit. 

Yay for eloquent profanity!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ODFFA said:


> Not that I make it my business to call someone out on it directly, but hear, hear! Except when people are trolling. Then their bad spelling makes me very happy :happy:
> 
> The two things in this vein that have been bothering me most recently: people not knowing that badass is one word; and that shat is the correct past tense of shit.
> 
> Yay for eloquent profanity!




wut??? .


----------



## Sushi

Bullies. People who think they know more than everyone else, and who rain on other peoples' parade just because they can. People who never have anything nice to say and only look at things from the bad side. People who try to intimidate other people to make themselves feel more important. People who do nothing to lift anyone up, but jump at the chance to put them down. In other words, miserable son-of-a-bitches. I'm not taking any of it from any of them anymore. Fire the first shot at me, and I'm giving it back full force.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Peeps not buying my shat up on ebay as quickly as I want them to- dang it.


----------



## lucca23v2

Ugh.. I have never been a fan of pet names. That being said an ex use to call me sweetheart a the time. Now, i can't even see it in a book because it skeeves me out so bad... UGH!


----------



## Fuzzy

The utter lack of desired sweet comestibles.


----------



## fuelingfire

People who don't vote in political elections. People who like to talk politics, that are unable to fully understand all points of view.


----------



## Tracyarts

I have a cold. I just took a dose of Nyquil and look forward to enjoying a day in bed.


----------



## MattB

Brief summary of work this morning...apologies in advance for going full Dilbert...

1. Email about being strict with budgets for 2015. (Boss then decides to blow support budget out of the water for a shared chain account.)
2. Email pissing match with co-worker who won't send me info I need because they said they already sent it to me. They sent it to the other Matt...somehow still my fault...??
3. New employee hired- up to 15 "Welcome Aboard" reply-to-all emails in the last 10 minutes. Over/under for the rest of the day at 40 more emails just like this.
4. One of our most consistently confused employees (though a nice person) has just been promoted and is now in charge of VERY large events. Oh my!
5. I just offered my thoughts on an upcoming promo to my boss. The response email? "What are your thoughts on this?" Contemplating cut and paste of the previous email in a different font. Comic Sans perhaps.

My response to all this? Hi Dims!!


----------



## Tad

MattB said:


> Brief summary of work this morning...apologies in advance for going full Dilbert...
> 
> 1. Email about being strict with budgets for 2015. (Boss then decides to blow support budget out of the water for a shared chain account.)
> 2. Email pissing match with co-worker who won't send me info I need because they said they already sent it to me. They sent it to the other Matt...somehow still my fault...??
> 3. New employee hired- up to 15 "Welcome Aboard" reply-to-all emails in the last 10 minutes. Over/under for the rest of the day at 40 more emails just like this.
> 4. One of our most consistently confused employees (though a nice person) has just been promoted and is now in charge of VERY large events. Oh my!
> 5. I just offered my thoughts on an upcoming promo to my boss. The response email? "What are your thoughts on this?" Contemplating cut and paste of the previous email in a different font. Comic Sans perhaps.
> 
> My response to all this? Hi Dims!!



And in another thread you posted this:



MattB said:


> IC I am the greatest creator of grilled cheese on the planet. I have been posting here for 7 years and never even shared that info with Dims, and for that I am truly sorry...but now you all know.



And I'll note that while visiting Boston this Summer, we took a 25 minute subway ride followed by a 20 minute walk to get to a restaurant that spun out of a food truck that became famous for their grilled cheese sandwiches.....and I think I see a solution to your frustrations


----------



## MattB

Thanks Tad, but I don't think I'd want to be legally responsible for the pleasure-induced comas my grilled cheese sandwiches cause 96.4% of the time.


----------



## Rojodi

1. My NaNoWriMo story is defunct, I folded it yesterday. I wasn't feeling it, and it was making me nauseous whenever I thought about writing it. (I'm going to write 25K words this month, probably two or three novellas)

2. Those freaking women at work. "Oh you look like you're losing weight. Keep up the good work." Then they bring in bagels and donuts for a morning meeting. :doh: (LOL I had half a plain bagel with nothing on it.)


----------



## Tracyarts

The cold has gotten worse. I don't understand how the human body can produce so much snot in such a short amount of time, and I feel like I took a hard punch to the face. I'm also on my own this weekend, which sucks. But I got my Nyquil and Dayquil, got my chicken soup, got a book, got my Kleenex, and got both lemon and orange spice teabags in the pantry, along with a jar of honey. I will survive.


----------



## moore2me

ODFFA said:


> Not that I make it my business to call someone out on it directly, but hear, hear! Except when people are trolling. Then their bad spelling makes me very happy :happy:
> 
> The two things in this vein that have been bothering me most recently: people not knowing that *badass* is one word; and that shat is the correct past tense of shit.
> 
> Yay for eloquent profanity!


 
1. The winner in the first race was Bad Ass III.
2. That stubborn donkey has a bad ass. He rubbed it raw on the fence.

Wanna play?


----------



## Micara

I am in a really bad mood.

Some MORON deleted all of my Criminal Minds episodes off of the DVR because they thought they were "recorded by mistake". And it's not even like the DVR was full or nearing capacity! I cannot think of a single fathomable excuse to delete programs that YOU did not set up to record! AND, I might add, I pay the entire friggin' Directv bill! 

People just floor me. I hope they have fun trying to find their 3 or so episodes of Gotham that they had saved up...


----------



## Rojodi

All the whiners at work complaining because they had to actually work today and were not given the day off.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Wishing I was money-savvy enough to have worked out a way I could have replaced my POS car by now... 3rd repair in the last 5 months, all unrelated issues. Can't do anything but blame myself, I've thrown so much money into this car that I could have worked out a new car by now, but I always "need" my car, in order to work, in order to make the money I need for the next repair bill.... :doh:


----------



## Tracyarts

A chemical plant in the next town over had a spill of some substance that smells absolutely god-awful. I got an automated call from my town's emergency notification system that it's not harmful, but unfortunately the smell will linger most of the day until the wind disperses it. 

I feel bad because I accused my cat of farting up a storm and shooed him out of the room over it. LOL!


----------



## Rojodi

Tracyarts said:


> A chemical plant in the next town over had a spill of some substance that smells absolutely god-awful. I got an automated call from my town's emergency notification system that it's not harmful, but unfortunately the smell will linger most of the day until the wind disperses it.
> 
> I feel bad because I accused my cat of farting up a storm and shooed him out of the room over it. LOL!



Reverse 911. Ain't technology great?


----------



## Saisha

Conditions being put in place that make the reason for doing something to begin with being stopped in it's tracks.


----------



## Fuzzy

Cold temps below 20 and leather seats.


----------



## moore2me

Tracyarts said:


> A chemical plant in the next town over had a spill of some substance that smells absolutely god-awful. I got an automated call from my town's emergency notification system that it's not harmful, but unfortunately the smell will linger most of the day until the wind disperses it.
> 
> I feel bad because I accused my cat of farting up a storm and shooed him out of the room over it. LOL!


 

Tracyarts, I heard on the national news service that a DuPont plant outside of Houston had a chemical accident that killed 4 people. I am guessing this is the same stuff that your emergency message said was "not harmful"?

A DuPont plant in Texas received a big safety award for making pro-active changes at their plant (after the big chemical disaster in Bopal India at a Union Carbide plant in the early 80's).


----------



## penguin

The heat. The soul-sucking, brain-frying heat. And it's not even summer yet.


----------



## Tracyarts

moore2me said:


> Tracyarts, I heard on the national news service that a DuPont plant outside of Houston had a chemical accident that killed 4 people. I am guessing this is the same stuff that your emergency message said was "not harmful"?



That was it. Unfortunately, that chemical is deadly if you are exposed to high concentrations of it in close quarters, which is what happened during the plant accident. But it disperses very easily into the air, and in low concentrations isn't considered harmful, just very smelly. I live a few miles away and no emergency sirens ever went off. And when we were notified by the local emergency services office with information regarding the smell, there was no order given to shelter in place or even avoid being outside. The danger was apparently confined to that specific area of that particular plant.


----------



## HottiMegan

Fuzzy said:


> Cold temps below 20 and leather seats.



Boy do i know that feeling now! We bought a van with leather seats in April. Got in the car and it was 32 out. It took a good while to thaw my cheeks out! Thankfully we have heated seats. (They didn't warm it much in the five minute drive to school)


----------



## EMH1701

My annoying coworker is taking next Tuesday off, which is a bit weird for Thanksgiving week. He's not taking Wednesday with it. I'm wondering if he's interviewing. I know he is overly bored (he complains a lot), and despite being bored, still cannot enter items into the database correctly even 90% of the time. So I am wondering if he's interviewing. I hope he leaves. He a. frequently complains of being bored too much, b. has about 60% accuracy (if that), and c. still requires hand-holding on basic decisions like whether or not to send an e-mail to someone. I kid you not. 

Yesterday he asked me if he should send the e-mail and I had to tell him that I trusted him to make the right decision and was not going to tell him what to do. I shouldn't have had to say that about an e-mail. I'm not his supervisor. I don't know whether he's mentally slow, just has zero self-esteem, or what. In over 20 years of work experience, I have never heard of anyone asking, nor asked myself, if I should send an e-mail to someone. You either send it or you don't. If you need more information on something, the answer is obvious. Of course, one can also pick up the phone as an alternative. People do still use phones.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Annoyed with a coworker/friend. He's cool, I may have an itty-bitty crush on him, which is weird because he's really skinny, and I've never been attracted to that, lol. Anyway, he's cool, and a gamer. We have some things in common and I added him on Facebook and we had been chatting last week. His girlfriend and him just recently broke up and I was talking to him and trying to make him feel better the other day, which he did, or so it seemed, and he said I helped. He flirted a bit, part of me couldn't tell if he was joking or serious, but we really clicked and talked about a lot of things. I didn't take most of his flirtation seriously, seeing as how he is a coworker and just got out of a relationship and I'm not looking for anything. Just friendly coworkers. 

Then I came into work yesterday shopping and saw him, tried to talk but he looked mad and just didn't talk to me. Like as if the convo on Facebook never even happened. He's been having a rough time. Then I come to work today and he barely says a word to me (might I mention he has been depressed due to the breakup and wasn't at work for like a week, and unfortunately also works with his ex, who is a friend of mine I had some college classes with), and I messaged him when I got home and said "Oh, so you're gonna try to be best friends on Facebook but look like you're gonna kill everyone at work?" and he said that I "looked mighty friendly with _____", (his ex), because I was talking to her before she left work and joking around. I don't know what to think because I think he's annoyed I was friendly with her. He barely talked to me today and he used to at least acknowledge me a few weeks ago. It stinks though cause I knew her before him and I'm not gonna hate her for dumping him or whatever happened, I am not going to have beef with someone for a relationship not working out. Yeah it sucks, but at the same time it's like making me choose between two things and it's not fun. Especially when it has to do with people at work and I don't want to make people at work upset. Just something that's been on my mind today.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

"I'm glad I'm not young anymore"


----------



## Saoirse

My friend's girlfriend is a selfish cunt. She's constantly accusing him of cheating/thinking about cheating/wanting to cheat. He's totally loyal and trustworthy and I get maybe she had some shitty relationships, but she really needs to stop being a bitch. 

He confides in me when we hang out. She has said some pretty nasty stuff to him. He's been sleeping on the couch more. She has absolutely no faith or trust in him and he's suffering because of it. He told me that getting a place with her was a terrible decision and he feels stuck. He did it to SAVE money but now his financial situation is worse than before. He wants out, but he loves her and doesn't want to hurt her.... yet she's constantly hurting him.

Plus she HATES ME! I've known this guy since I was SEVEN YEARS OLD. He's been best friends with my brother for 20+ goddamn years now. He's a part of my family now! I think of his as a brother! Yet, she flips a shit if he hangs out with me. So that means I only get to see him at work. I think if I had a boyfriend, she would hate me less. Also- before she met him, she had an extremely short "thing" with my fuckbuddy (who I have been fucking for like over 4 years now), but he told her to back off cause she was getting way too serious, and he doesnt want that with anyone. So I think she's mad that me and him are *still* hooking up and he didnt want her. Look sweetie, he doesnt "want" any one. He's totally happy being single. He's too afraid to get into anything serious. I should know, he tells me a lot of personal stuff when its late and we've been drinking and having sex. Me and him are only knocking boots!

But she has a wonderful boyfriend!!!! He's sweet and caring and loyal. He works his ass off to make ends meet. He does everything he can to appease her and make her happy. I just get so damn frustrated when he complains about how she's been treating him and how unhappy he is and I can't say what I REALLY WANT to say, cause I dont want to make him mad.

 I HATE BITCHES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAMellie

So I ended up having major surgery 3 weeks ago and now have to walk around with a DISGUSTING open wound on my body!!!  Approximately 6 inches long, 7 inches wide, and 5 inches deep. 
Yes, it's kept bandaged...but it's disgusting! It smells - normal I'm told, and it constantly hurts - I can't live on the pain killers they want me on... I have a 6 week old baby to care for!
The only thing that's keeping me going is my Bittles :wubu:


----------



## moore2me

CAMellie said:


> So I ended up having major surgery 3 weeks ago and now have to walk around with a DISGUSTING open wound on my body!!!  Approximately 6 inches long, 7 inches wide, and 5 inches deep.
> Yes, it's kept bandaged...but it's disgusting! It smells - normal I'm told, and it constantly hurts - I can't live on the pain killers they want me on... I have a 6 week old baby to care for!
> The only thing that's keeping me going is my Bittles :wubu:


 
CAMellie, 
I was waiting to hear how you were doing. On the good side, you are walking, talking and able to kiss Bittles. I'm sorry about the surgery you had to endure and post surgery complications - but look at the prize you got, a sweet baby boy. The pain killers thingy can be worked out too. Adequate pain control is necessary to allow you to keep moving & walking - two of the things that will greatly promote your healing. So where can we send get well cards - the hospital or your home?

M2M


----------



## FatAndProud

My manager threatened to write me up. He said if I didn't come into work today, then I could expect a write up. The reason I called him yesterday at 5pm, was to explain to him that I tried to get my broken glasses (which he knew about) fixed on Black Friday. The eye doctor is now keeping them all weekend (which I'm pissed about). I was not scheduled to work today, but I said I would when they texted me on Thanksgiving. I'm royally pissed.


----------



## Jack Secret

FatAndProud said:


> My manager threatened to write me up. He said if I didn't come into work today, then I could expect a write up. The reason I called him yesterday at 5pm, was to explain to him that I tried to get my broken glasses (which he knew about) fixed on Black Friday. The eye doctor is now keeping them all weekend (which I'm pissed about). I was not scheduled to work today, but I said I would when they texted me on Thanksgiving. I'm royally pissed.



how festive What line of work are you in?!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Throat/glands are swollen. Haven't been breathing well the past few days, due to I think maybe being sick. I don't feel sick, but throat hurts and I just feel tired. Random soft spot on the back of my head that hurts when I have pressure on it or lay down on it, gives me numerous headaches and makes it difficult to sleep. I work the next 3 days and I had Friday off, but stupidly decided to take a few hours for someone. So stuck between trying to be grateful that I have a job to go and not wanting to feel miserably sick at said job. Buh.


----------



## lucca23v2

x0emnem0x said:


> Throat/glands are swollen. Haven't been breathing well the past few days, due to I think maybe being sick. I don't feel sick, but throat hurts and I just feel tired. Random soft spot on the back of my head that hurts when I have pressure on it or lay down on it, gives me numerous headaches and makes it difficult to sleep. I work the next 3 days and I had Friday off, but stupidly decided to take a few hours for someone. So stuck between trying to be grateful that I have a job to go and not wanting to feel miserably sick at said job. Buh.



Sounds like a head cold. Those suck! Specially at work. Try to take some Dayquil/Nyquil or some head cold meds for daytime. Tea helps a lot also. Hang in there and feel better. _(the soft spot.. have you been laying down a lot because you haven't been feeling well? I find that when I am sick and laying about for a long while, the back of my head my "soft spot" hurts like hell..just an FYI)_


----------



## FatAndProud

When men go on diets or actively try to lose weight by watching calories and eating semi-vegetarian for the sake of weight loss. I don't mind a guy that exercises, but oh my gosh is it a turn off if a man complains about how "fat" he is and doesn't like to eat lol


----------



## Shan34

Super sad and slightly more than a little annoyed that my present commitments and responsibilities are going to make me miss out on seeing my very best friend in Vegas. Times like these I wish I had a different life.


----------



## Allie Cat

My roommate got fired on Friday. If her unemployment claim is denied we could be homeless at the end of the month.

Merry Christmas to meeee xD


----------



## HottiMegan

I pay a premium price for cable internet and it's only 1mbp right now. We should be getting 20, we pay extra for 20. Not like Comcast will do anything about it, they suck hard.


----------



## Sushi

Tailgaters. And people who cut me off. 99% of the time I see them right in front of me at the next red light. Don't they realize the lights are timed? So they're terrorizing everyone for NO good reason.


----------



## Fuzzy

The food. I always gain weight this time of year, and while some of us are happy about that, my blood sugars aren't. Willpower is great the rest of the year but when all these goodies, pastries, chocolate, cookies, candy, feasts, etc are so available and so tempting... *sigh* did someone say donuts? :doh:


----------



## MattB

Midnight, not tired, irritated, and I have no idea why.


----------



## Saoirse

Today is my first day back at work from a weeklong holiday vaca and although its still super quiet around here (we're closed for another week, but I have work to do), its pretty gloomy... Our "boss" died yesterday.

Apparently he was a big player in the Macrobiotic movement and he and his late wife did a ton for organic agriculture. They started a macro foundation and opened 3 macro schools across the globe. I know people that credit this man with saving their lives through his teachings. I, however, never met him, even after working for 1.5 years. He didnt live around here and since he was so friggin old, he didnt travel this way much. I saw him a few times, knew who he was, said Hi in passing, but was never formally introduced or whatever.

Now my coworkers are answering tons of phone calls and emails asking if its true and what the plans for this place are. We dont know!! This place has already been struggling really bad and now losing our main dude is just gonna make it worse.

Ugh. I just hate uncertainty. All I can do is show up and do my job for now. I hope all the hard work everyone's been putting in for the new year doesnt go to waste. But honestly, it wont matter to me come mid-March, cause I'll be leaving for a different job anyway.


----------



## Shan34

That's a loaded question as there seems to be more things annoying me than I even realize. But I'll start with the typical, the weather. Miss my BFF. Had too much fun in Vegas and having a hard time getting back to real life...well and I just don't wanna!


----------



## CleverBomb

Remember that plumbing issue (complete re-pipe) I mentioned?
Well... the last part of today's work that the plumbers were going to do was to tear out the old mainline under the house and tie the new one into the mainline from the curb to the house. 
Unfortunately, in taking out the old one, they broke the upstream end -- inside the concrete next to the foundation. 
So, no water until tomorrow when they can jackhammer an access-way to the pipe, or lay in a temporary line out to the curb, or both.
The Lovely and Talented Mrs. Bomb is handling it a little better than I am, today.

It's fixable, and will be fixed. 
Still annoying though.


----------



## Rojodi

Sports fans using "We" when talking about their favorite teams. Seriously, you're not playing for them, nor you're working for them. STOP IT! It makes you look foolish!


----------



## MattB

Why has every forecast with some level of snow become an 'event' like 'SNOWMAGEDDON' or 'STORM WATCH 2015!'. Wake me when 6ft is forecast like in Buffalo...


----------



## Rojodi

I'm disappointed at myself. My new headphones arrived. They're for digital, and I didn't connect it that I had to fix ALL the equalizers on the devices on which I listen to music: iPod and laptop mostly.

I was ready to scream at the Progeny for getting the wrong ones, then I calmed down and thought: Dumbass, change settings!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I have the impression that the help desk person I contacted at Best Buy is a total tool. How in hell does someone so dense survive??


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have the impression that the help desk person I contacted at Best Buy is a total tool. How in hell does someone so dense survive??



Best Buy Help Desk, a perfect example of an oxymoron.


----------



## lucca23v2

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have the impression that the help desk person I contacted at Best Buy is a total tool. How in hell does someone so dense survive??



Best Buy sucks!


----------



## lucca23v2

I was on vacation for almost 2 weeks... and I was healthy as a horse. going out almost every day....I go back to work for one day and I come home with a sore throat for the weekend.


----------



## CleverBomb

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have the impression that the help desk person I contacted at Best Buy is a total tool. How in hell does someone so dense survive??


They're not there to actually provide help.
They're there so the company can say it has a "help desk".
As such, actual customer service skills are unnecessary, indeed actually a detriment.


----------



## EMH1701

My coworker. Sigh. I was gone for two days over Christmas (the Wed. & Fri.). He had been given very clear directions as to what to do to cover for me. The boss & director were copied on them because he has been having issues ever since he came on board. He still cannot properly format and enter UPCs, and he has been with the company for 5 months, just to give you an example of the kinds of issues. He is basically incompetent, but the director does not want to admit that he made a mistake in hiring the guy.

Monday this week, I found out there was something he hadn't done that he did not tell me he hadn't done. Guess who got in trouble for it? Me. Even though I told the manager (not my boss, but a manager nevertheless) that I had been gone those two days, and he was supposed to be covering for me, I still got treated like dirt for it. Absolute dirt.

How is it my fault, exactly, if he was told to flag things red in Outlook that he did not do, and did not follow that instruction? There was one thing flagged red, and that particular item was not it.

Grrr.

I sent my boss a copy of the directions (again) and asked her 1. if I was allowed to take PTO, which had been approved by the director and 2. why I was getting in trouble for something that he was supposed to have done while I was out, and failed to inform me that it was not done. I will see what the response is today, I guess.

I am not a manager. I am a support person. So, again, how is it fair that I was being yelled at for a co-worker's actions when I am not even his manager?

On the bright side, at least this latest incident has been documented. I think the middle manager is on my side, because she was asking me about dates of things that I did to fix issues that he did not take care of properly last week.


----------



## x0emnem0x

The amount of cold in this room/house/state. Illinois -17 windchill GO AWAY. I don't like you. Can't wait to move out of here! Hoping and praying something in that apartment becomes available soon.


----------



## MattB

x0emnem0x said:


> The amount of cold in this room/house/state. Illinois -17 windchill GO AWAY. I don't like you. Can't wait to move out of here! Hoping and praying something in that apartment becomes available soon.



I feel for ya...hope it works out.

I was going to post a similar complaint. Why is Canada so popular again?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

This is one reason why I moved AWAY from that cold-weather BS.


----------



## MattB

This is just a random pet-peeve, not Dims-related but related to a different forum I follow.

I'm getting really fatigued by people who complain about "modern technology" and how much better things were before smartphones, iPads, etc. What bollocks. 

Ignoring the fact that some sort of modern technology was involved in posting such drivel on an internet forum, there is no law (I think?) stating that you have to use anything modern. There are plenty of old school telephones still floating around out there to use to satisfy your smugness. Enjoy!

I do like "old" things myself aesthetically, but the only thing I would trade modern technology for is more technology.


----------



## CleverBomb

The gripe I have with new stuff isn't that it's lacking in some _je ne sais quoit_, but that it's presented as being revolutionary, as though nothing like it ever existed before and it's completely world-changing. 

It's not, except in some limited instances. 
The problem is that we forget how things used to be done, then can't imagine how they were done before the newfangled whatsit came along.


----------



## Rojodi

Nursing students eyeballing my French fries!


----------



## Saoirse

MattB said:


> This is just a random pet-peeve, not Dims-related but related to a different forum I follow.
> 
> I'm getting really fatigued by people who complain about "modern technology" and how much better things were before smartphones, iPads, etc. What bollocks.
> 
> Ignoring the fact that some sort of modern technology was involved in posting such drivel on an internet forum, there is no law (I think?) stating that you have to use anything modern. There are plenty of old school telephones still floating around out there to use to satisfy your smugness. Enjoy!
> 
> I do like "old" things myself aesthetically, but the only thing I would trade modern technology for is more technology.



I am kinda one of those people. I understand how exciting and advanced our technology is becoming and yes, i do love fucking around on the internet, but with all this awesome sci-fi shit, we're losing our sense of common courtesy and compassion for others.

I HATE cell phones, I hate people constantly being on their cell phones and I hate spending time with someone who would rather mindlessly flip from app to app then talk with me.

And "old school telephones" are quickly becoming obsolete. There is ONE pay phone in my area. Its attached to a locked up forest ranger station, in a closed state park. The only person I can think of who has a LAND LINE/HOUSE PHONE is my dad.

Very unfortunately, I had to get a cell phone for my new job, but its a silly flip with no internet access. Its in my pocket or in my purse and I only look at it when I get a message/call. I paid $15 for the phone and my payment per month is only $10 with my dad's plan.


----------



## lucca23v2

Saoirse... i still have a home phone.. land line. Although everything here has changed from analog to digital so it is not like the old time landlines.
But I kept my house phone. We all have cells, but I rather give a home number for things instead of my cell. I hate the idea of people being able to reach me easily.


----------



## MattB

Further to my post from above. There was another thread started on that other forum earlier today about the same topic again. Among the lengthy list of things that poster railed against was non-stick frying pans, and why DVD's (!) are not better than VHS tapes...

To each their own, but...Yeah, I'm just going to delete that bookmark now. Cheers everyone!


----------



## Surlysomething

I keep a home phone as well. I don't have voicemail though, but it makes my Mother happy. Haha



lucca23v2 said:


> Saoirse... i still have a home phone.. land line. Although everything here has changed from analog to digital so it is not like the old time landlines.
> But I kept my house phone. We all have cells, but I rather give a home number for things instead of my cell. I hate the idea of people being able to reach me easily.


----------



## lucca23v2

I hate dealing with Mechanics! Towing companies and insurance companies!


----------



## ODFFA

Early morning insomnia after going to bed too soon. And now Project Try To Stay Awake All Day is a go! :blink:


----------



## Rojodi

Comedy Central roasting Justin Beiber. In the past, you only roasted those you like, love, respect. This "entertainer" has done nothing of great merit. I read that he begged CC to roast him. Sheesh.


----------



## Saoirse

Rojodi said:


> Comedy Central roasting Justin Beiber. In the past, you only roasted those you like, love, respect. This "entertainer" has done nothing of great merit. I read that he begged CC to roast him. Sheesh.



Like his music or not, he is definitely an entertainer. Do you have millions of girls screaming for you? Dont think so. He has squadrons of fans who love him and his music. Just because you find him annoy doesnt mean he hasnt earned his way to where he is.


----------



## Rojodi

Saoirse said:


> Like his music or not, he is definitely an entertainer. Do you have millions of girls screaming for you? Dont think so. He has squadrons of fans who love him and his music. Just because you find him annoy doesnt mean he hasnt earned his way to where he is.



You missed the entire point of roasting an entertainer. You have to like, love, and/or respect him. Also, he BEGGED for Comedy Central to roast him. That's like nicknaming yourself. 

His fan-base skews heavily under 18, and will NOT be allowed to the taping. He's going to be ripped to shreds, and not in the Dean Martin/Friars Club way.


----------



## lucca23v2

Rojodi said:


> You missed the entire point of roasting an entertainer. You have to like, love, and/or respect him. Also, he BEGGED for Comedy Central to roast him. That's like nicknaming yourself.
> 
> His fan-base skews heavily under 18, and will NOT be allowed to the taping. He's going to be ripped to shreds, and not in the Dean Martin/Friars Club way.


 
I hope they rip him a new one.. that is something I would pay to watch..lol

To the other point.. I miss those old Dean Martin roasts.. they were awesome!


----------



## Rojodi

lucca23v2 said:


> I hope they rip him a new one.. that is something I would pay to watch..lol
> 
> To the other point.. I miss those old Dean Martin roasts.. they were awesome!



I hope the comedians try to make him cry like the little boy he is.


----------



## LeoGibson

Rojodi said:


> I hope the comedians try to make him cry like the little boy he is.



This post could be aimed at numerous people, but since you were the last one hating on Bieber you get to be singled out.

What is it that you are envious of to the point of hating on him? Is it his good hair? His youth? His millions? The fact that hot young chicks are screaming his name and would throw their nubile young bodies at him?

I neither like nor respect him myself because quite frankly, I have no opinion of him whatsoever. Why? Because I'm not in his demographic. His music/swagger/ lifestyle aren't for me or aimed at me. Actually I find it more than a bit creepy when middle aged men have any thoughts on young boys that aren't their sons! But I guess that's just me. I'm weird that way.


----------



## FatAndProud

LeoGibson said:


> This post could be aimed at numerous people, but since you were the last one hating on Bieber you get to be singled out.
> 
> What is it that you are envious of to the point of hating on him? Is it his good hair? His youth? His millions? The fact that hot young chicks are screaming his name and would throw their nubile young bodies at him?
> 
> I neither like nor respect him myself because quite frankly, I have no opinion of him whatsoever. Why? Because I'm not in his demographic. His music/swagger/ lifestyle aren't for me or aimed at me. Actually I find it more than a bit creepy when middle aged men have any thoughts on young boys that aren't their sons! But I guess that's just me. I'm weird that way.



Damn, look at you being all grown. Pour some sugar on me


----------



## Yakatori

Rojodi said:


> ...That's like nicknaming yourself...


Yeah, I think that you can fairly say that there's an aspect of this to which Comedy Central has taken the entire concept and put it on its own head, at least just with respect to the _Dean Martin Celebrity Roast_s and from the point of view of comparing the overall stature of some of Martin's subjects (Muhammed Ali, Sinatra, Reagan, Jimmy Stewart, etc...) versus most of Comedy Central's (Charlie Sheen, Donald Trump, Hasselhoff, etc...). And to mention certain controversial participants as well (e.g., Mike Tyson) who're also somewhat roasted, by way of introduction. 

Which, I guess, is their way of perfecting or otherwise improving upon the original concept: i.e., Lots of people are not so comfortable with laughing at the expense of someone they actually respect & admire. Much less a bona-fide cultural icon. So, putting a less sympathetic figure in that place means that, practically, the jokes can be a bit "meaner," more cutting, and therefore, ultimately, more funny...


----------



## HDANGEL15

I started an amazing new career at PayPal last week....but discovered my bank account has been hacked to the tune of $900 via 3 transactions....since my FIRST DAY!!!

NOTHING shows up on PAYPAL account....my bank account was stolen somehow....
freaking shocked...but put a freeze on bank account....and it is under investigation!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

You nailed it. He's still a kid as far as i'm concerned and I wonder what I would do if I had that fame or money at that age. Hello debauchery!

This was hilarious from SNL this past weekend.




LeoGibson said:


> This post could be aimed at numerous people, but since you were the last one hating on Bieber you get to be singled out.
> 
> What is it that you are envious of to the point of hating on him? Is it his good hair? His youth? His millions? The fact that hot young chicks are screaming his name and would throw their nubile young bodies at him?
> 
> I neither like nor respect him myself because quite frankly, I have no opinion of him whatsoever. Why? Because I'm not in his demographic. His music/swagger/ lifestyle aren't for me or aimed at me. Actually I find it more than a bit creepy when middle aged men have any thoughts on young boys that aren't their sons! But I guess that's just me. I'm weird that way.


----------



## CleverBomb

HDANGEL15 said:


> I started an amazing new career at PayPal last week....but discovered my bank account has been hacked to the tune of $900 via 3 transactions....since my FIRST DAY!!!
> 
> NOTHING shows up on PAYPAL account....my bank account was stolen somehow....
> freaking shocked...but put a freeze on bank account....and it is under investigation!!!


Holy crap.
I hope that's straightened out pronto!


----------



## x0emnem0x

HDANGEL15 said:


> I started an amazing new career at PayPal last week....but discovered my bank account has been hacked to the tune of $900 via 3 transactions....since my FIRST DAY!!!
> 
> NOTHING shows up on PAYPAL account....my bank account was stolen somehow....
> freaking shocked...but put a freeze on bank account....and it is under investigation!!!



That definitely sounds hellish. Hope it all gets straightened out!


----------



## luscious_lulu

No phone or network access at work means I can't do any work. Not being able to sleep means it's going to be a very long day at work.


----------



## Oona

Our wedding ceremony is in 8 days. It will be at the Renaissance Faire. 

My mother bought the same dress I will be wearing, purple instead of red, and will be wearing it at the ceremony. I asked her not to and she's still wearing it. 

WHAT THE EFF


----------



## spiritangel

Oona said:


> Our wedding ceremony is in 8 days. It will be at the Renaissance Faire.
> 
> My mother bought the same dress I will be wearing, purple instead of red, and will be wearing it at the ceremony. I asked her not to and she's still wearing it.
> 
> WHAT THE EFF



Seriously sounds like she wants the attention, is it possible to change your dress or perhaps embellish yours somehow to make you the stand out as you should be....


it is very disrespectful of her I feel for you rock and a hard place I would say you could always tell her if she wears the same dress she is uninvited but I dont want to cause you more dramas





Ugh soo long story short my Niece was bemoaning the fact we do not really do anything for Australia day and that chrissy has been getting more an more dismal so I said why dont you and your bf come over here and we can hang out watch movies and stuff

anyway we both felt like I should ask my sister who pretty much says NO to anything I ask her to do (I mean she still has not taken me out for my 40th birthday in October!!!)

And much to both our shock she said yes. I swear she must have been listening to our conversations cause she was laughing when I asked her.

So that has made a ton of work for me 2 people who are not so picky not a drama 4 people 2 of whom are picky re what they eat and stuff sigh another grocery order later

and lots of work still ahead and I am wondering how I got hoodwinked into this....


----------



## Surlysomething

This sounds like a good option!



spiritangel said:


> perhaps embellish yours somehow to make you the stand out as you should be....


----------



## Tracyarts

I have a cold. It's annoying the hell out of me. If my nose isn't stopped up, it's running. Or, I'm sneezing. Thank you, Dear Husband for passing this along to me (sarcasm). And cold medicine knocks me on my butt. Nyquil knocks me out. Dayquil knocks me out. I hope I'm over this by Tuesday because I have plans.


----------



## Jack Secret

Tracyarts said:


> I have a cold. It's annoying the hell out of me. If my nose isn't stopped up, it's running. Or, I'm sneezing. Thank you, Dear Husband for passing this along to me (sarcasm). And cold medicine knocks me on my butt. Nyquil knocks me out. Dayquil knocks me out. I hope I'm over this by Tuesday because I have plans.



Maybe you should look at it like sedation detox for heroin addicts. Just keep drinking cold medicine and stay knocked out. Maybe when you come to you'll be all better. Either that or your liver will have ceased functioning. But really, sorry you're feeling bad :sad:


----------



## Tracyarts

Jack Secret said:


> Maybe you should look at it like sedation detox for heroin addicts. Just keep drinking cold medicine and stay knocked out.




LOL! If I could, I probably would. Just wake me up when it's over please...


----------



## Marlayna

Surlysomething said:


> This sounds like a good option!


Or, have a prankster friend of hers, accidentally spill a whole plate of something gooey down the back of Mummy's purple copycat outfit.


----------



## lucca23v2

tired of people complaining that it didn't snow. or that it snowed.. It is winter time in NYC.. IT snows here! It is not something new.. if you don't like the snow.. move to a place where it doesn't snow.. if you want more snow.. then move to Alaska, but stop complaining... ugh!


----------



## x0emnem0x

I dunno what's going on but I have legitimately sneezed about 30 times today and it's kind of ridiculous.


----------



## MattB

Possible plantar fasciitis and the return of shin splints.

Calgon, take me away...


----------



## Victoria08

That moment when you're in bed, listening to your iPod, and you start downloading a new album...and you run out of space for new music half way through the downloading process.
:blink:


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Possible plantar fasciitis and the return of shin splints.
> 
> Calgon, take me away...



According to Dr. Google, I'm also dealing with a nasty case of PF. The first few minutes of walking after sitting or laying down for a while kills me. Feels like I got a spike driving through my left heel with every step.


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> According to Dr. Google, I'm also dealing with a nasty case of PF. The first few minutes of walking after sitting or laying down for a while kills me. Feels like I got a spike driving through my left heel with every step.



I got one of those foam roller massagers over the weekend to hit the calves and the feet, and that's been helpful. Compression socks too for running, but I've been taking it easy for the last few days since it's been snowy and freezing here.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Turns out my sister got duped buying a 4 month old dog for her 2 year old. The lady she got it from told her their dog got checked out and it was a pinched nerve and would be better... now after going to the vet ($600), turns out it is a complicated break. If not fixed, it could have bad permanent damage and result in his leg needing amputated. He is only 4 months old and in a lot of pain... the surgery will cost $2,000, and they can't afford it... it really sucks. I know it is sudden or random but I don't know where I would even post, but we started a donation site so if anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated. More details here: http://www.giveforward.com/dashboard...r/229190/media


----------



## Yakatori

Not saying I would give anything...

Just giving you a heads-up.


----------



## EMH1701

My coworker. His behavior has gotten worse over the past six months. I am starting to wonder if I have enough to go to the boss on it, but still, it is my word against his. 

He does this bizarre thing where he likes to stand up in his cube and look down at me while I work. It's usually only for a minute or two. I asked him yesterday to please not do it because it made me uncomfortable, and he got all defensive and belligerent and told me I wasn't his boss and couldn't tell him what to do. I informed him that in this country, I have a legal right to ask him to stop doing something that makes me uncomfortable, and he was still very defensive. I also let him know it could be misconstrued as sexual harassment and that he could get into hot water for it. He got even more defensive and belligerent in his IMs.

I have also caught him following me occasionally on my breaks. I also asked him to please stop doing that, and he of course denied that he was doing it at all. 

He's exhibited odd behavior, such as going 1/4 of the way across the building to another section where I was sitting for the day just to say hi, ostensibly. He could have IM'ed, called, or e-mailed me, but he walked there.

There was the strange "(insert company name here) is being nice to you by letting you put your jacket over your chair" thing that he said in a whisper to me several times when he first started working there.

Then there was the one time he tried to stop me from going home, yes, as I was walking down the stairs. He went up to me and was like "why are you in such a rush? You're always in such a rush." I explained that it was my time to go home, attempted to laugh it off, and said that I had to beat the rush hour traffic. He then continued the "why are you in such a rush?" questioning. I asked him to please sit down at his desk and do his work, because I was getting nervous by that point. Nobody has ever done that to me in my entire life. Nobody.

I am at my wit's end with this guy. The problem is that our boss doesn't want to be a boss and wants to work at another building 90% of the time and in our building 10% of the time. There is no one with any power watching what this guy does on a regular basis. Being able to work without being supervised is a requirement of this job, yet this guy obviously needs supervision and has blatantly stated he will not listen to me, even if I politely ask him something.

He is also totally incompetent. I have been copied on e-mails where he asked the help desk for help with a basic task of his job, the thing we were all trained on first. He has had responsibilities taken away from him because he doesn't know what he's doing and forgets to follow up with people.

This kind of thing would get anyone else fired, but not apparently my co-worker from Jamaica. I have gone to my boss on the obvious screw-ups where I had evidence in computer screen shots, but not the weird looking at me thing or following me around, because I have basically no proof of it other than the notes I am keeping on co-worker's strange behavior towards me.

I told a trusted friend about him from my old department yesterday, and she agreed that co-worker's behavior is creepy and that I should be careful. She is a senior what I am. Maybe she has pull to do something, I don't know.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Oops. Thanks Yakatori. Regardless, dunno if anyone wants to but if they do here is the link: https://www.giveforward.com/fundraiser/7hp7/help-heal-banner

Still greatly appreciated. A friend of mine referred us to a vet that may do it a lot cheaper and work with payment plans, but still needs some help financially as it will I assume cost more than she has. The first visit itself will probably cost $50 at least and the surgery... who knows. We will see.


----------



## Lamia

My family is annoying me, not just immediate family, but the tons of aunts and cousins on my facebook. They're all racist homophobes. I have maybe two cousins that I can think of that aren't. I have three nieces that aren't. 

People think we have come a long way, but I got to tell you I have seen white people take a HUGE fucking step back. They're gotten a lot more vocal since President Obama took office, because ERRMAAGERRD black guy in power. 

I am soooo close to just unfriending them because I would like facebook to be a place where I can talk with my peers and friends instead of keeping shit neutral so my hillbilly fucking inbred family doesn't DERP DA DERP GAYS DERP all over my facebook.

END RANT

:doh:


----------



## Rojodi

Lamia said:


> My family is annoying me, not just immediate family, but the tons of aunts and cousins on my facebook. They're all racist homophobes. I have maybe two cousins that I can think of that aren't. I have three nieces that aren't.
> 
> People think we have come a long way, but I got to tell you I have seen white people take a HUGE fucking step back. They're gotten a lot more vocal since President Obama took office, because ERRMAAGERRD black guy in power.
> 
> I am soooo close to just unfriending them because I would like facebook to be a place where I can talk with my peers and friends instead of keeping shit neutral so my hillbilly fucking inbred family doesn't DERP DA DERP GAYS DERP all over my facebook.
> 
> END RANT
> 
> :doh:



I have unfriended several family members and supposed friends because of their "political views:" They believe the president is a Muslim, they think you chose to be gay, and women need to stop whining and be thankful for their "places" in life.

It's made Facebook enjoyable.


----------



## Rojodi

Why do people feel the need to know what am I doing on Valentine's Day? And why do they feel to tell me that I'm not a "real man" for not celebrating? I don't because I show my love ALL YEAR ROUND!!


----------



## MattB

I've developed a habit of getting up earlier on days off.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rojodi said:


> Why do people feel the need to know what am I doing on Valentine's Day? And why do they feel to tell me that I'm not a "real man" for not celebrating? I don't because I show my love ALL YEAR ROUND!!




Happy Valentine's Day Roj...

Oh and I forgot to wish you a Happy Columbus Day...my bad


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Happy Valentine's Day Roj...
> 
> Oh and I forgot to wish you a Happy Columbus Day...my bad


----------



## Saoirse

this is totally Dims-related but its pissing me the fuck off.

Every time I go to the 'new posts' page, its just loads and loads of people commenting on paysite threads. And since there are now 2 paysite sections, its twice as aggravating!!!!!!!!!

srsly, FUCK THIS PLACE.


----------



## CleverBomb

The way I used to deal with that was to hit the paysite board directly and from the second toolbar select Forum Tools, then Mark Forum Read from the dropdown menu. 
Then, doing a New Posts search would exclude them since they wouldn't show up as "new". 
Sometimes I'd do it to other boards as well if there was a lot of traffic in an area that didn't interest me.
Now, I suppose, you'd have to do that once for each of the two paysite boards.


----------



## Saoirse

CleverBomb said:


> The way I used to deal with that was to hit the paysite board directly and from the second toolbar select Forum Tools, then Mark Forum Read from the dropdown menu.
> Then, doing a New Posts search would exclude them since they wouldn't show up as "new".
> Sometimes I'd do it to other boards as well if there was a lot of traffic in an area that didn't interest me.
> Now, I suppose, you'd have to do that once for each of the two paysite boards.



But that only lasts as long as no one else comments on a Paysite thread, which doesnt last.


----------



## CleverBomb

True. But it keeps the noise level down a bit.


----------



## MattB

Songwriting- specifically lyrics. So frustrating. I'm not against rhyming, but when I start to lose focus I start over-rhyming and it starts to sound like a Dr. Seuss book.

I am in that mode now, to get out of it how?


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Songwriting- specifically lyrics. So frustrating. I'm not against rhyming, but when I start to lose focus I start over-rhyming and it starts to sound like a Dr. Seuss book.
> 
> I am in that mode now, to get out of it how?



I try and think about complete phrases that fit the meter of the melody. I also try to keep it conversational so that it sounds how I would if I was just carrying on a conversation with someone. That tends to lead me to a lot of near rhymes instead of perfect rhymes which to me sound more natural to the ear.


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> I try and think about complete phrases that fit the meter of the melody. I also try to keep it conversational so that it sounds how I would if I was just carrying on a conversation with someone. That tends to lead me to a lot of near rhymes instead of perfect rhymes which to me sound more natural to the ear.



Thank you Dude, I think you're right. This is something I'll try tonight.


----------



## Saoirse

MattB said:


> Thank you Dude, I think you're right. This is something I'll try tonight.



hey you just did it! congrats!


----------



## MattB

A production company I used to work for just re-edited all the footage we did for a series from 4 years ago and sold it to a US network under a different name and completely different format. Without telling me, let alone other more important people who were involved.

Granted, it's their company so they aren't legally obligated to say anything I reckon...or pay us (??) but an email would've been nice. (Or a cheque...  I won't be holding my breath on that one)


----------



## lucca23v2

Matt.. depends.. if it is something they hired you work on.. then it is their "property"... if they hired you because of something you had already produced, then they should be paying you.


----------



## MattB

lucca23v2 said:


> Matt.. depends.. if it is something they hired you work on.. then it is their "property"... if they hired you because of something you had already produced, then they should be paying you.



I was a hired hand, it's totally their property but I'm not 100% sure I don't have some sort of recourse. It's complicated, in other words. I don't know if it's even worth my while to ask for legal advice.

I assume the lack of any contact from them pretty much means I'm out of luck, but it would've been nice to at least get a heads up that it was going to be airing. It's been awhile since I spoke to them directly, but I always thought we were on good terms. Live and learn... :doh:


----------



## lucca23v2

yeah.. that kind of sucks.


----------



## Rojodi

It's the weekend, and it's snowing! 

AGAIN


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

MattB said:


> I was a hired hand, it's totally their property but I'm not 100% sure I don't have some sort of recourse. It's complicated, in other words. I don't know if it's even worth my while to ask for legal advice.
> 
> I assume the lack of any contact from them pretty much means I'm out of luck, but it would've been nice to at least get a heads up that it was going to be airing. It's been awhile since I spoke to them directly, but I always thought we were on good terms. Live and learn... :doh:



While you were working for them, if they had used it, would you have gotten paid extra? Or would you have just been paid your normal salary regardless? If the latter, I'm not sure you'd have any recourse - they paid you to create it for them, you did that, so they can do whatever they want with it now.


----------



## MattB

BigBeautifulMe said:


> While you were working for them, if they had used it, would you have gotten paid extra? Or would you have just been paid your normal salary regardless? If the latter, I'm not sure you'd have any recourse - they paid you to create it for them, you did that, so they can do whatever they want with it now.



Yeah, I'm pretty much going to let it go. I'm not expecting it to be a success anyways, but I'm going to opt to not burn that bridge yet. The complication is my likeness and name is being used again under a different premise, so I was thinking of reviewing my contract (expired back in '11) with someone to make sure once and for all if I have any recourse. 

It just sucks that something that was filmed in 2011 is still being recycled in that fashion, especially when the original show is still airing in some places. It's more embarrassing at this point than anything, people will see both shows and no doubt say 'WTF'...although if history is any indicator- few will actually see it.


----------



## MattB

It's been a month less a day since the last vent, so I guess I can complain about something again.

Something is going on at my head office with the support staff. I suspect some sort of mutiny may be going down. Everything seems deliberately slow, and it's starting to really affect the business. Orders that would arrive in 1-2 days are taking, in some cases, close to a week.

I don't work out of the office, so the only common complaint I heard from the staff was how cold the building is. Is this enough to slow the whole machine down? I'm not sure if it's a good idea to ask yet, but I'm starting to get complaints from clients. I'm going back and forth between concern and mild rage. I'm also dealing with a powerful headache today so I'm going to let it go until tomorrow, but I need some reasons soon.


----------



## Tad

Matt--my suggestion

1) Gather evidence (dates and delivery times)
2) Put together an email with 
- that information as an observation
- the note that you have been getting negative customer feedback about delivery times.
- a query about what you should be doing from your end to expedite delivery to the time frames expected by your customers, given that the system no longer seems to be operating as it should.
- a subject line something like "customers aren't happy about longer delivery times"

This politely raises the issues, puts a red-flag next to it (unhappy customers), doesn't put the blame anywhere particular, and shows you are trying to be a team player (willing to do what it takes to make things faster)


----------



## MattB

Tad said:


> Matt--my suggestion
> 
> 1) Gather evidence (dates and delivery times)
> 2) Put together an email with
> - that information as an observation
> - the note that you have been getting negative customer feedback about delivery times.
> - a query about what you should be doing from your end to expedite delivery to the time frames expected by your customers, given that the system no longer seems to be operating as it should.
> - a subject line something like "customers aren't happy about longer delivery times"
> 
> This politely raises the issues, puts a red-flag next to it (unhappy customers), doesn't put the blame anywhere particular, and shows you are trying to be a team player (willing to do what it takes to make things faster)



Very sage advice as usual Tad, but from past history I've learned my head office is pretty much full of over-sensitive types that won't respond well to criticism. The inmates run the asylum, as it were...as a follow up, I just spent most of today trying to find a missing order from the 4th. Not good.


----------



## Tracyarts

My street is flooded. I either sit in a parking lot and wait for the water to recede, walk a block through knee deep water, or try and hoist my fat ass up into the neighbor's lifted up "muddin" truck and catch a ride down the street.


----------



## Tracyarts

Home safe and sound. We parked at the school down the street because the parking lot is elevated and waited for the water to go down enough that we could use the sidewalk to walk home at the other end of the block. Bad news, thunderstorms suck and we have to go get the car when the water finishes draining. Good news, I have the mobility to walk a block without feeling like I'm going to collapse from the pain again.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Car trouble. A month ago the old car died a sudden death, I replaced it, now the replacement needs a very expensive transmission repair.


----------



## Tad

That totally sucks, Rabbit :-( and freaks me out a bit, because my beloved 2001 car has corroded to the point that I need to replace it it in less than a year, and I fear exactly this sort of thing.

Tracey, I'm glad all your hard work has paid off in making you more able to physically cope with situations like that, but sorry for the flooding. Does that happen there often?


----------



## Tracyarts

Tad said:


> Tracey, I'm glad all your hard work has paid off in making you more able to physically cope with situations like that, but sorry for the flooding. Does that happen there often?



What happens is, we get very heavy and intense thunderstorms that drop a lot of rainfall in a short amount of time, and it overwhelms the drainage system so the water ends up rising and then standing for a little while until it can drain away. That causes street flooding and some minor flash flooding. Especially if it had been raining already and the ground is saturated. Which is what happened the other day. 

Our street has been impassable maybe 3 times since we moved in about 8 years ago. But it seems like at least a few times every year there is street flooding somewhere in the general area where I live. When storms dump that much water that fast, there's just no where for it to go even with drainage systems in place.


----------



## LeoGibson

Tad said:


> Does that happen there often?



There's a reason why Houston's nickname is "The Bayou City".

Even though she's just outside of Houston as her avatar says, It still rings true. Intermittent flooding goes hand in hand with living in this area. Some areas of town get it worse than others, but some degree of flooding pretty much happens citywide.


----------



## Tracyarts

LeoGibson said:


> There's a reason why Houston's nickname is "The Bayou City".
> 
> Even though she's just outside of Houston as her avatar says, It still rings true. Intermittent flooding goes hand in hand with living in this area. Some areas of town get it worse than others, but some degree of flooding pretty much happens citywide.



I live down by the San Jacinto monument, so it's just flat land here. Nowhere for anything to run off except drainage pipes, ditches, and bayous. 

I got to see an honest to goodness flash flood up close for the first time Friday night too. It barely qualified as one but it was still awe inspiring. It was around 9:30 so fully dark after the storm and I noticed the pavement ahead of us looked almost like it was shimmering from the car headlights. I looked off to the side of the road and the field on the other side of it was just a flat sheet of water rushing in our direction, as far as the eye could see in the dark. The shimmering I was seeing was the flash flood water sweeping across the ground. Amazing! Had it been more than an inch or two deep I'd have been terrified instead of awestruck. That was when I figured we weren't going to make it home any time soon because while the house itself is high enough to avoid flooding in storms like that, the intersection to turn into our neighborhood is low ground and there was no way we'd make it through.


----------



## GoodDaySir

sigh

When I moved into my new place a few months ago, I met one of my neighbors while I was walking my dog. He gave me his business card and said to call if I need "anything"... Im assuming he meant anything having to do with the construction business, since thats what his card was for. We bumped into each other last week and he mentioned a place where I should take my dog. I said thanks and was on my way. I told my friend/roommate/coworker and she went berserk, saying I shouldve ASKED HIM to show me where these trails are. We were away for work all weekend, so I texted him (he gave my his card! It had his number on it!). I kept it simple and polite- said who I was, reminded him of our chat, asked if he had anytime in the next week to go for a hike.

Look. He's really fucking hot. like SUPER HOT. Our household refers to him as Hot Neighbor. He's so fucking good looking. Hell yes, I want to know him.

He actually texted back, said it sounded great, he would love to show me around and to keep in touch. I texted him Monday, said I would be around all day Tuesday (hooray for surprise day off!) and most of my evenings were free this week.

He hasn't responded. Which didnt bother me. I think he works a lot and his truck was gone all day. *IM NOT A STALKER* I live at the end of a dead-end street. To go anywhere, I have to go past his house.

I did see him today though. As I was leaving my house, he was leaving his. I wanted to wave Hi, but it looked like he was on the phone, so I just drove past. I stopped at the gas station- so did he. He probably didn't see me (I was trying to hide. I don't know why. Im shy?) Then a little while later, I was pulling out of a parking space and he drove past me. I saw him coming, but again... too shy/nervous to say anything.


I just wis I wasn't so fucking stupid. I just want to hang out!


----------



## balletguy

Yahhh. One if those days. Nothing went right....shit at least there I beer...


----------



## lucca23v2

UGH!!!!!!!!! Dealing with a Manager that thinks he is smarter than I am. 
I have gone without a raise in 2 years now, so I asked for a flex work schedule so that I can have a day off during the week. So he knows that you can only start it on the 1st of the 16th of the month. I asked him last week Monday, he sent me the paper work for it yesterday. Then to be told you have to be back to 5 days in the office for the start of busy season in mid August. I can't start until July 1, and I have to be back mid august, why even bother doing the flex work schedule, it won't help any.

So now I have to go above his head and do what my original plan was. work 3 days in the office and 2 from home to even out the cost of living since I am no longer getting a raises. I try to be nice and he tries to fuck me over. Now I have to be a bitch. 

UGH!!! It is a full time job aside from the one I have to continually and publicly show this manager that he is not smarter than me.

UGH!


----------



## Luv Gaining Ladies

Preparing for the Bar exam. I have to learn eleven subjects in a span of three months. And all I've gotten recently is one small area of one subject. Seriously, if I have to look at another fucking mortgage question, I'm going to rip the hair right out of my beard.


----------



## lucca23v2

Luv Gaining Ladies said:


> Preparing for the Bar exam. I have to learn eleven subjects in a span of three months. And all I've gotten recently is one small area of one subject. Seriously, if I have to look at another fucking mortgage question, I'm going to rip the hair right out of my beard.


 
It is hard. Just keep the end goal in mind. When you pass you can "officially" call yourself a lawyer.


----------



## Beta31

I think what annoys me most right now are the people who put the toilet paper roll on in the underfeed position. Really? That's just weird. Everyone knows it's supposed to go over.


----------



## Beta31

Luv Gaining Ladies said:


> Preparing for the Bar exam. I have to learn eleven subjects in a span of three months. And all I've gotten recently is one small area of one subject. Seriously, if I have to look at another fucking mortgage question, I'm going to rip the hair right out of my beard.


Good luck. I'm not sure what state you're studying for, but CA was a bitch. So glad that's behind me.


----------



## Luv Gaining Ladies

Beta31 said:


> Good luck. I'm not sure what state you're studying for, but CA was a bitch. So glad that's behind me.



Ohio. Then in February taking it in NV. So I get two shots at it. YAY!


----------



## GoodDaySir

Beta31 said:


> I think what annoys me most right now are the people who put the toilet paper roll on in the underfeed position. Really? That's just weird. Everyone knows it's supposed to go over.



Untrue. Less paper is pulled off when the roll is fed under, therefore less waste.


----------



## lucca23v2

Beta31 said:


> I think what annoys me most right now are the people who put the toilet paper roll on in the underfeed position. Really? That's just weird. Everyone knows it's supposed to go over.



When you have small kids in your home you will find that the paper is much easier to roll when it is place over. lol.. this may be the reason why some put the paper in the underfeed. But as some adults tend to over roll, as GoodDaySir pointed out, some place it in the underfeed to reduce the waste of paper. If it is harder to roll, less paper is consumed.


----------



## MattB

I don't *need* to see the album covers to enjoy the music, but why does iTunes keep deleting them?

This album has a great cover...why iTunes? WHY??


----------



## ODFFA

For absolute clarity, this is very much a non-Dims related thing....

...I'm so truly tired of people being either shallow, somewhat insincere or just completely unable to ever be serious. I don't mind discussing weight related topics, having the odd physical-appearance compliment fest or being ragged on quite a bit. But is that ALL I'm to expect nowadays? Has that become the full extent of our human interactions? Like, people are _satisfied_ with this?


----------



## Gingembre

I am ill. Missing a second day of placement. I don't have time to be ill now!


----------



## MattB

A beautiful sort-of-cool night, perfect for open windows...and our local skunk shows up to hit on the neighbour's cat.


----------



## MattB

That awkward feeling of lamenting the end of summer while simultaneously getting excited for fall.

It all leads to winter. We are doomed again.


----------



## Surlysomething

I agree with you on the first part. Thankfully I live in BC and the snowapocalypes' miss us.



MattB said:


> That awkward feeling of lamenting the end of summer while simultaneously getting excited for fall.
> 
> It all leads to winter. We are doomed again.


----------



## Rojodi

Sinus infection that's causing me major ear and jaw pain, and not being able to see my doctor to at least Friday, due to the fact too many people have similar infections!


----------



## Missamanda

My current coursework. Math and I do not get along in the least.


----------



## supersizebbw

There's this guy, i bump into him every single day, from afew weeks back it started with eye contact, then hello, then how are you with a lingering? smile, every single day. The other day i noticed him pretend to walk in my direction when i was about to leave so that we could "bump" into each other with our daily hello....i'm usually pretty bad at reading these things but everything about his body language is leaning towards him liking me...wish he would just ask me out already! le sigh!


----------



## lucca23v2

supersizebbw said:


> There's this guy, i bump into him every single day, from afew weeks back it started with eye contact, then hello, then how are you with a lingering? smile, every single day. The other day i noticed him pretend to walk in my direction when i was about to leave so that we could "bump" into each other with our daily hello....i'm usually pretty bad at reading these things but everything about his body language is leaning towards him liking me...wish he would just ask me out already! le sigh!



well.. you can work in that you are single and not dating..

or

You can ask him out


----------



## supersizebbw

lucca23v2 said:


> well.. you can work in that you are single and not dating..
> 
> or
> 
> You can ask him out



Thanks lucca...i happen to be really shy and i suspect in this case he is too. Will see how things go the next week or two, then might work up the courage to mention it


----------



## Tad

Would you be up for dropping a compliment his way? Even just "I like your shirt" or "You look happy today" could maybe help him know that you'd be receptive to more talk?


----------



## lucca23v2

supersizebbw said:


> Thanks lucca...i happen to be really shy and i suspect in this case he is too. Will see how things go the next week or two, then might work up the courage to mention it



You can start small. when he asks what are you doing, say i am going to go get something to eat and ask if he want to join you... not a "date" but it will at least give you a chance to sit together and talk and maybe get more information and see if he is being nice and wants a friend.. or if he is looking for something more.

Just an FYI.. as "sassy' as i can be, i tend to be shy when it comes to dating as well. It is nerve racking for everyone.


----------



## supersizebbw

Tad said:


> Would you be up for dropping a compliment his way? Even just "I like your shirt" or "You look happy today" could maybe help him know that you'd be receptive to more talk?


That's a great idea Tad! That sounds simple enough for me to do without getting tongue tied lol. As it's a comment I would ask just any other regular person, so i might give it a shot!



lucca23v2 said:


> You can start small. when he asks what are you doing, say i am going to go get something to eat and ask if he want to join you... not a "date" but it will at least give you a chance to sit together and talk and maybe get more information and see if he is being nice and wants a friend.. or if he is looking for something more.
> 
> Just an FYI.. as "sassy' as i can be, i tend to be shy when it comes to dating as well. It is nerve racking for everyone.


Thanks girl, i appreciate the tips  I might try a combination of yours and Tad's ideas. I'm so so bad at this lol...if there's any developments will post on here lol...if not, oh well at least i'll know i tried.


----------



## Allie Cat

Despite the fact that I am loved, I feel terribly lonely.


----------



## ODFFA

Now that my laptop is on consecutive restart number 5, I can no longer be in denial about it having issues. Goodbye, sweet denial. You have served me well. (Maybe not.)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## balletguy

I really don't like my job. Looking and looking for a new one, however I have been working at the same place 15 years and employers do not like that at all anymore. I can't get any bites on my resume. ...grrrr


----------



## FatAndProud

balletguy said:


> I really don't like my job. Looking and looking for a new one, however I have been working at the same place 15 years and employers do not like that at all anymore. I can't get any bites on my resume. ...grrrr



Accepting applications for a talented man slave.


----------



## lucca23v2

balletguy said:


> I really don't like my job. Looking and looking for a new one, however I have been working at the same place 15 years and employers do not like that at all anymore. I can't get any bites on my resume. ...grrrr


 
It can be a plus and a minus.. most people don't last longer than 5 years at any job. But there is a lot to be said for someone who has stayed at a job for that amount of time. Dependable, not easily swayed by "bad times"... but it can also imply... complacency, lack of motivation, lack of taking initiative.

You are in a tough position. I hope things start looking up soon.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

balletguy said:


> I really don't like my job. Looking and looking for a new one, however I have been working at the same place 15 years and employers do not like that at all anymore. I can't get any bites on my resume. ...grrrr



I know, it is sooo hard!!! Ive been feeling that pain for months...hang in there!!!


----------



## Allie Cat

One of my partners (I'm polyamorous) dumped me on my birthday.


----------



## lucca23v2

Alicia Rose said:


> One of my partners (I'm polyamorous) dumped me on my birthday.


 
That sucks. Talk about bad timing.


----------



## LumpySmile

Why do they call it a one-pot meal when you have to take the meat out so you can cook the vegetables in the grease? the meat doesn't take as long to cook as it does to chop the vegetables, so you need a bowl for those... Then of course the bowl's full of vegetables when you need someplace to put the cooked meat, so there's a plate or something.... That's 3 dishes for my one-pot meal, folks.


----------



## balletguy

FatAndProud said:


> Accepting applications for a talented man slave.


Where do I Apply? ??


----------



## Rojodi

Soul-sucking documentation projects at work!!!!
One for the state, two for the company.


----------



## supersizebbw

Botched up a home improvement project I was working on because I was impatient, so freakin annoying because I've wasted time, effort and resources. Will have to start over again tomorrow, le sigh!.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

supersizebbw said:


> Botched up a home improvement project I was working on because I was impatient, so freakin annoying because I've wasted time, effort and resources. Will have to start over again tomorrow, le sigh!.



In my 78 years, I've had many occasions to ponder the wisdom of this old carpenters' maxim: "Measure once, cut twice. Measure twice, cut once."


----------



## supersizebbw

Ho Ho Tai said:


> In my 78 years, I've had many occasions to ponder the wisdom of this old carpenters' maxim: "Measure once, cut twice. Measure twice, cut once."


Lol! I'm only just seeing this response months later, very helpful indeed! Next time I will measure twice for sure haha 


------------------------

The one thing annoying me right now is that sometimes I go out of my way to help people who I know would never do the same for me....a friend asked me to help her today with something, I took a couple of hours out of my day to help where I could. Many many hours later I'm still waiting for so much as a thankyou. When did the world get so selfish 

I think from now on i'll work on cutting out negative people from my life, better to be alone than unhappy!


----------



## Tad

My phone has been a paperweight almost all day. After it wouldn't start normally, it locked up in the special access (or whatever you call it-- where you can reset to factory mode and so on) screen. Had to let it sit there until the battery ran down and hopefully it has shut itself off. Will charge it up when I get home, then see what happens.

In particular annoyed because:
a) I've only had if for about a year and a half, but I bought it from a store (not a carrier) and the manufacturer warranty is only a year, so I'm on my own.
b) I probably use my phone to come to Dims about 3x as often as a computer these days, so I may be extra-slow on responses and moderating for a bit, if it really is dead. (well, next step would be taking it to someone and give them a few days to confirm that they can't fix it either, then have to go buy something ... so I'm guessing a high chance I'll be phoneless for a couple of weeks.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Apparently I'm a shitty sister because instead of spending my Saturday night doing what I wanted to do, I'm annoyed that I have to watch my 4 year old niece. I love her to death, don't get me wrong, but my mom was supposed to watch her, and as we live together, my mom went to bed early (like 6 pm) and I got stuck watching her, and she did NOT wanna go to sleep, and didn't want to be alone, and wanted to cuddle, so she didn't sleep until around 10. I finally have a few days off, and just wanted to relax and drink tonight, unwind, do some gaming, but I couldn't. Only reason my sister needed a sitter is so she could go out and have fun and get drunk with her "friends" (who never wanna hang out unless they're drinking), and she works all week (40 hours a week full time she says, "maybe you should try it", as if it's my fault I only get part time hours right now), so instead of wanting to spend time with her daughter on the weekends, it pisses me off that she continually goes out. Not to mention she told me "get a life, to grow up and move out", and that "maybe mom would be watching her if I didn't live there". Well I sure as hell am not going to move out when I clearly don't have my life together, and it's not like I can save up when I am continually using money to buy things we need because my mom can't afford it due to giving my sister most of her money (almost $200 last week for my nieces daycare), and my sister never paying back the bills she promised to always pay (the $400/mo towards the phone bill for her and her boyfriend, for example)... That's funny coming from the one who is too afraid to sleep in her own HOUSE alone (she is super paranoid and has anxiety, and her boyfriend is out of state for job training)... it just pisses me off, she's selfish and knows that whenever she asks my mom to babysit, it always ends up being me. I knocked on the door earlier after getting home, it was locked, and my 4 year old niece unlocked the door, but what if it wasn't me?! My mom was in her room asleep and wasn't even bothered. I'm just annoyed, so we were arguing and her "friend" got on the phone and told me how shitty I was for arguing with my sister, and I should be ashamed, and that I was shitty for asking for money to babysit (I used to ask, when I was babysitting twice a week, which I took off work weekly BOTH of those days previously to babysit from 8a-5p), but apparently it's a horrible thing to ask for TWENTY dollars a week to babysit when I could be at work making MORE money - BTW, I never got the $20/wk I asked for anyway! Imagine that. Anyway....

End rant.


----------



## lucca23v2

x0emnem0x said:


> Apparently I'm a shitty sister because instead of spending my Saturday night doing what I wanted to do, I'm annoyed that I have to watch my 4 year old niece. I love her to death, don't get me wrong, but my mom was supposed to watch her, and as we live together, my mom went to bed early (like 6 pm) and I got stuck watching her, and she did NOT wanna go to sleep, and didn't want to be alone, and wanted to cuddle, so she didn't sleep until around 10. I finally have a few days off, and just wanted to relax and drink tonight, unwind, do some gaming, but I couldn't. Only reason my sister needed a sitter is so she could go out and have fun and get drunk with her "friends" (who never wanna hang out unless they're drinking), and she works all week (40 hours a week full time she says, "maybe you should try it", as if it's my fault I only get part time hours right now), so instead of wanting to spend time with her daughter on the weekends, it pisses me off that she continually goes out. Not to mention she told me "get a life, to grow up and move out", and that "maybe mom would be watching her if I didn't live there". Well I sure as hell am not going to move out when I clearly don't have my life together, and it's not like I can save up when I am continually using money to buy things we need because my mom can't afford it due to giving my sister most of her money (almost $200 last week for my nieces daycare), and my sister never paying back the bills she promised to always pay (the $400/mo towards the phone bill for her and her boyfriend, for example)... That's funny coming from the one who is too afraid to sleep in her own HOUSE alone (she is super paranoid and has anxiety, and her boyfriend is out of state for job training)... it just pisses me off, she's selfish and knows that whenever she asks my mom to babysit, it always ends up being me. I knocked on the door earlier after getting home, it was locked, and my 4 year old niece unlocked the door, but what if it wasn't me?! My mom was in her room asleep and wasn't even bothered. I'm just annoyed, so we were arguing and her "friend" got on the phone and told me how shitty I was for arguing with my sister, and I should be ashamed, and that I was shitty for asking for money to babysit (I used to ask, when I was babysitting twice a week, which I took off work weekly BOTH of those days previously to babysit from 8a-5p), but apparently it's a horrible thing to ask for TWENTY dollars a week to babysit when I could be at work making MORE money - BTW, I never got the $20/wk I asked for anyway! Imagine that. Anyway....
> 
> End rant.


She is damn lucky. I would have found out where she was.. and dropped her kid off. Told her.. your baby sitter fell asleep. I brought her here so that she doesn't get hurt. Have a great evening. And left the child there with her.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lucca23v2 said:


> She is damn lucky. I would have found out where she was.. and dropped her kid off. Told her.. your baby sitter fell asleep. I brought her here so that she doesn't get hurt. Have a great evening. And left the child there with her.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



I agree with this....free baby sitting is not her RIGHT- especially after she just got through berating you (and I suspect this is because she is resentful that you don't carry the same responsibilities i.e. have kids). SHE and the dad got pregnant- not you. 
Her argument might hold water if she needed you to watch her child so she could go to work but to drink/party? Nah....she needs to grow up and take responsibility for her own life choices.
This comes from a single mother of three kids, btw.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I agree with this....free baby sitting is not her RIGHT- especially after she just got through berating you (and I suspect this is because she is resentful that you don't carry the same responsibilities i.e. have kids). SHE and the dad got pregnant- not you.
> Her argument might hold water if she needed you to watch her child so she could go to work but to drink/party? Nah....she needs to grow up and take responsibility for her own life choices.
> This comes from a single mother of three kids, btw.



Yeah, I wish she would grow up. She quit drinking for awhile, but she feels like every weekend she needs to go out with coworkers, who she considers friends even though they never invite her out anywhere else except to go drinking and be irresponsible. She drove home after drinking the other night too, claims she waited to make sure she was okay, but she still shouldn't have drank! She is so irresponsible sometimes and she makes me feel bad because I don't work 40 hours a week and don't do this and that and the other... but you're right, she got pregnant, NOT me. She's lucky I am as free as I usually am to be able to watch my niece. I love my niece, I love watching her, but sometimes the amount we do watch her (my mom and I), it's too much! I live with my mom, and even when I don't feel up to watching her, I have to, because my mom doesn't pay attention and goes to bed early. It sucks. So she will ask me and when I say no, she goes right to my mom and asks her, who normally will say yes... Ugh.


----------



## socrates74

Annoy me:....Many things. But as the song lyric says "Tell me what your problem is. So? what'cha going to do"?


----------



## ODFFA

I woke up this morning, so happy and brimming with motivation and excitement for the future, only to be told at very short notice that my abuser is coming over this morning when I'll be home alone. Also, he's been updated on all the newest details of my life. Things he no longer has any business knowing about. Things I _know _will be weaponised against me somehow. It's just what he does. 

I know the person who made all this happen didn't have ill intent, but I can't help feeling thrown under the bus. So many of the PTSDs flowing through my veins right now. At least I know I'll be back to happy and excited if I can just be done with this day.


----------



## Aqw

So sad to read your post. I can't do much, appart maybe sending a 
Even though it may not do much.


----------



## Tad

ODFFA said:


> I woke up this morning, so happy and brimming with motivation and excitement for the future, only to be told at very short notice that my abuser is coming over this morning when I'll be home alone. Also, he's been updated on all the newest details of my life. Things he no longer has any business knowing about. Things I _know _will be weaponised against me somehow. It's just what he does.
> 
> I know the person who made all this happen didn't have ill intent, but I can't help feeling thrown under the bus. So many of the PTSDs flowing through my veins right now. At least I know I'll be back to happy and excited if I can just be done with this day.



I hope that visit is done now. So sorry you had to go through that.

How are you doing?


----------



## ODFFA

@Aqw @Tad 

Thanks so much. You two are the sweetest. The visit went OK. Some mind games were played, but I handled them as best I could and talked the situation over with the person who inadvertently put me in that situation. So, everything is cleared up and I'm feeling so much better now <3


----------



## Aqw

Good to read your post : happy for you


----------



## Aldam

BBWbonnie said:


> One of my sisters telling people that I look a state and now that I am so fat no man is ever going to want me because after all who the fuck would want THAT!
> Actually, it doesn't annoy me it really pisses me off.
> We need an angry thread


Oh! Many men would enjoy your company. We live in a world of hate, jealousy and contempt. Did I mention uneducated.


----------



## Joker

The condition of Freedom in my Country.


----------



## Rojodi

Non-meat eaters coming to my cookouts and assuming that I will make them Impossible Burgers.
Ever smell one of those as they're cooking?


----------



## Joker

Rojodi said:


> Non-meat eaters coming to my cookouts and assuming that I will make them Impossible Burgers.
> Ever smell one of those as they're cooking?


No.


----------



## Yakatori

2^Bro, you can't leave me hanging like that, what does it smell like?

In another life, I made my share of vegetarian burgers to order, but they were more like a falafel-lentil type of concoction.


----------



## Rojodi

It made two of the three cats sick, the smell of it cooking. It smells like industrial ground beef that's just about to spoil and is still cooked.


----------



## Joker

Rojodi said:


> It made two of the three cats sick, the smell of it cooking. It smells like industrial ground beef that's just about to spoil and is still cooked.


*You were being too kind there Sir.*


----------



## Rojodi

Now the Impossible sausage, though high in sodium, is good!


----------



## snuggletiger

That I want to go a new adventure, Be mortgage free and start over, but can't decide where.


----------



## Donna

That some situations and/or problems, I cannot fix. No matter how much I want to and how much I am willing to give up to make it happen. Oh, and fate is a heartless bitch.


----------



## kyle

Virginia drivers (they suck). Either ride right up your ass expecting you to go faster on some winedy road (I slow down just to piss them off) or they do 40 MPH on the highway in the Hi Speed lane ... AARRRRGG


----------



## MattB

In a queue to get my driver's license renewed. It's lined up all the way outside. 

There are numerous bees.


----------



## Joker

MattB said:


> In a queue to get my driver's license renewed. It's lined up all the way outside.
> 
> There are numerous bees.


Bees are our friends unless we are too close to their hive.


----------



## MattB

I suspect they were bureaucrat bees, and the service office was their hive.


----------



## Donna

I’m sad and annoyed that I connect so deeply with a fictional character that I feel every bit of their heartbreak and sadness. And trying to explain to those around me why I’m crying for no apparent reason is equally annoying.


----------



## Rojodi

Donna said:


> I’m sad and annoyed that I connect so deeply with a fictional character that I feel every bit of their heartbreak and sadness. And trying to explain to those around me why I’m crying for no apparent reason is equally annoying.



That author touched you! Great to see that I'm not the only one who can feel it, too.


----------



## Angelette

The forklifts outside making noise during the night. Still are in the morning.


----------



## Rojodi

My work team insists on calling their sandwiches "Tuna fish". It's "tuna" or "tuna salad". Tuna fish is redundant!


----------



## Joker

Rojodi said:


> My work team insists on calling their sandwiches "Tuna fish". It's "tuna" or "tuna salad". Tuna fish is redundant!


How about ATM machine?


----------



## Rojodi

Joker said:


> How about ATM machine?



I am a nerd, work in IT, so they know better.


----------



## Joker

Rojodi said:


> I am a nerd, work in IT, so they know better.


I am a Nerd and a Sarcastic Geek. I am a walking insult machine at times.


----------



## loopytheone

Ring my intercom. Come in. Don't knock on my door. 

My neighbours do this all the time, whatever.

Apparently they 'delievered' a parcel I've been waiting weeks for. By shoving it outside my door without knocking apparently. 

It's not there. One of my neighbours stole it. Again.

Who steals a sheep-shaped bar of soap???


----------



## Joker

loopytheone said:


> Ring my intercom. Come in. Don't knock on my door.
> 
> My neighbours do this all the time, whatever.
> 
> Apparently they 'delievered' a parcel I've been waiting weeks for. By shoving it outside my door without knocking apparently.
> 
> It's not there. One of my neighbours stole it. Again.
> 
> Who steals a sheep-shaped bar of soap???


Who buys sheep shaped bars of soap?


----------



## loopytheone

Joker said:


> Who buys sheep shaped bars of soap?



...I mean, clearly the answer is me.


----------



## agouderia

loopytheone said:


> Who steals a sheep-shaped bar of soap???



Ashamed to admit it - but I might be a likely culprit......

Even though I wouldn't steal an ordered package - only ask about the shop details.
But sheep soap bars lying around in a hotel or other public washroom, I would be tempted....


----------



## RVGleason

I’m still try to figure out what part of the doohickey goes on the thingamajig to make the whatchamacallit work!


----------



## loopytheone

agouderia said:


> Ashamed to admit it - but I might be a likely culprit......
> 
> Even though I wouldn't steal an ordered package - only ask about the shop details.
> But sheep soap bars lying around in a hotel or other public washroom, I would be tempted....



I got it on etsy! Though, uh, I guess I didn't get it, actually. Merry Christmas to whichever of my neighbours stole it (Dave, I suspect). My mum says she hopes he gets soap in his eyes.

...I wouldn't recommend the shop I bought it from though. I ordered on the 23rd of November and it was supposed to arrive 2-10 December. 5th of December comes round and they still haven't even sent the parcel. I had to message them and remind them. Then took another several days for them to send it, then they never knocked on my door and it got stolen literally within 2 hours of being there.





Different posting company, but on the 2nd of December, they claim to have attempted to deliver two parcels to my house but found it 'inaccessible'. I was in at the time. Nobody rang my intercom. Nobody knocked on my door. Nobody left a letter saying they had been, like they are supposed to always do. They say they will deliver next working day. I stay in all saturday. They try and tell me attempted to deliver it again, but found inaccessible again. No, you didn't. Same thing happened on sunday, only I was actually on the phone to my mum at the time they claimed to have tried to deliver it so I had somebody else to back me up that they never actually came. By this point we'd had enough of their literal lying and called them and told them to deliver the parcels to the damn post office instead. They said they would be there by Wednesday.

It's Wednesday and I go to the post office. They have one parcel for me. We call them up again to ask where the second one is, and they tell us they don't know, but they will have it in the post office by today. I go in this morning, nothing. They tell me to go in this afternoon instead, in case it comes at lunch. I go back in the afternoon. Nothing. I go home. Parcel is standing up against my door. ...which means they can press the post button on the main door and get inside just fine, so they very clearly didn't ever find my property inaccessible. Also, they said the _post office_. And then they delivered it to my house and stood it in the public walkway, where I had a package stolen literally yesterday. Where I have told them several times to never leave packages, and the accepted procedure is to leave a calling card and send it to the sorting office instead.

I understand it being slow. There are strikes, it's fine. What I don't understand is straight up _lying _about having attempted to deliver it to my house multiple times, and then sending it to my house when they promised the post office. I cannot excuse that behaviour, it's been driving me mad. Like, literally had an emotional shut down type mad.

I hope somebody pisses on their presents, the lot of them. Feels good to get it off my chest though.


----------

